# Pokemon: Gotta Catch 'em All Main RP Thread



## Michellism (Feb 16, 2010)

*New Members are always Welcomed* 

_In the world in which you are about to enter, You will embark on a grand adventure with you as the hero. Speak to people and check things whereever you go, be it roads, towns, or caves. Gather information and hints from every source. New paths will open to you by helping people in need, overcoming challenges, and solving mysteries.

At times you will be challenged by others and attacked by wild creatures. Be brave and keep pushing on. Through your adventure we hope you will interact with all sorts and achieve personal growth. That is our biggest objective.

Sign up and let your adventure begin!!_

*The Plot: *

You are a new trainer from your hometown, After picking up your first pokemon from your local professor you ready yourself to embark on the grandest adventure yet. Catch and Raise your pokemon to be the strongest, Challenge Other trainers, and become the Pokemon Master.

This is a *NON CANON RP* meaning Ash and the others never existed.


*Rules*
*No spamming: *At least make a paragraph.
*No Godmodding:* I'll be reading each and every post in here. If I see godmodding, I'll have it addressed. If you think something is godmodding, PM me the post and I'll look it over again.
*No long OOC conversations: *We have The OOC Thread for that 
*No insulting:* Seriously. IC insult are allowed ofcourse if there's a just cause. 
*Turn off your Sig: *It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time. 

*About controlling other people's characters:* if you really need an action and he's offline until tomorrow, you can do it but not something that involves something detrimental to the other dudes character.

Also, if he gives your permission to do so, then you can do anything as long as he doesn't die. 

The original owner is still the one who decides if he accepts the events.

*Alright fellow Rpers embark on the greatest adventure of all time and claim the thrown of Pokemon Master​*​


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 17, 2010)

Taron stared at the drenched man and shook his head and sighed. "Sorry sir, I don't know what came over Marshall today," Taron sighed and picked the Mudkip off of the ground. "He is normally well behaved and does what he is told. He is never like this, *aren't you Marshall.*" He growled at the mudfish pokemon.

The man got a stream of water to the face.

"Put that damn thing in a ball and don't come back into my shop!" The man shouted as he slammed the door behind him. Which prompty fell off of it's hinge as most of the saturated items fell off their damaged shelves.

"Jeez Marshall, you sure you caused enough mayhem with today?" Taron muttered as he brought the mudkip to the same level of his face.

"Mudkip!" Was the cheery response he recieved.

"Your going to do it again. Aren't you."

"Mudkip!" The thing nodded voraciously.

"Your going to be the death of me you realize..." Taron sighed as he walked towards the town's pokemon center.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic, Ranger Town*

"I hope the two of you have many adventures together".

"Yes, Proffessor". Kinzey replied. Even though he had been Kinzey's stepfather for many years, Kinzey had never been able to call him anything more formal than that.

As Kinzey went to leave The Proffessor's lab, he heard him call out, "Oh, I almost forgot: Are you and your girlfriend Hatsune going to be traveling together? She allready came and picked up her Totodile".

Kinzey heard Razoredge make a laughing sound as he himself cringed. He and Hatsune where best friends, and though he liked her alot, they weren't technically dating. He couldn't seem to convince him of this.

"I haven't asked her yet. I'm going to now though".

As Kinzey ran out the door he thought he heard The Professor say "Youth is wasted on the young".

Walking down the main road to the western town gate, Razoredge junped on his left shoulder."Treeka Treeko" he said.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 17, 2010)

Kinzey had a basic understanding of Treekish, though he couldn't speak it, while Razoredge understood english perfectly, znd was even trying to learn to speak it.

You know I'm a procrastinator. Have you ever liked someone?

"Treeeekoooo" He sighed dreamily.

"Then you understand how hard it is for me to ask her a question that serious. What if she says no?"

Kinzey didn't get to hear Razoredge's reply, as he saw Hatsune standing at the gate. He ran to her, fast enough to knock Razoredge off his shoulder.

When he got there, he asked her the question that had been on his mind all day. Unfortunetley, a mix of tiredness from his run and plain dread made him ask the wrong question:

"Hatsune, will you go out with me?"

Horrified at what he had said, he tried to fix it. "GHA!! W-what I m-meant was, w-will you t-travel with m-me...". He waited in agonizing silence for an answer.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 17, 2010)

*Miguel Sludge*

Miguel coughed his lungs out. "Inferno, what the fuck are you doing?" His face was a strange mixture of anger and excitement. Inferno hadn't done what he wanted him to do, but he had put up a smokescreen bigger then any he had done before. It was enough to hit him, after all, and he was standing more then ten meters back. "Inferno, get the fuck over here" A small orange lizardlike creature with a burning tail came walking out of the smoke with the most innocent expression ever on his face. "Don't fucking do that again" He said, quickly picking up his Charmander and putting him on his shoulder. They had trained a damn long time to master that trick, but Charmander was kind of a balance king by now and could stay perched on that spot whatever Miguel was doing. Like running away from an angry mob. 

Finally entering the forest, Miguel sat down against a tree and lit up a cigarette. Inhaling deeply, then exhaling with a satisfied feeling rising up in his head, he motioned for Inferno to come to him. "Oi mate... don't go blacking out full towns no more now will you" Miguel burst into loud laughing. "Ah, fuck that. It was awesome" He lifted up Inferno and put the beast on his lap. "Now don't burn my pants, mate" Miguel smiled at Inferno "This journey's gonna be a good one"


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2010)

_Artic Flora Town_

The snowfall today in Artic Flora was relatively low compared to the last few weeks. A fierce blizzard had all but cut the town off from the rest of the region, but thanks to Gym Leader Aokiji the town managed to weather the storm.

"What a great day, huh, pal?" A young man in a brown coat said to his Pokemon, a Totodile that was lying lazily on his shoulder as if he were a scarf. The two were walking down the street, which for once wasn't covered in snow. The young man relished the feeling of concrete on his shoes instead of thick snow.

*DILE!* The creature exclaimed. It was wearing a thick scarf on its neck to keep itself warm. 

"Come on, let's go to uncle's shop." He told his pokemon. They headed further down the street to the last building before mindlit cave, the only way to the town without going through the snow.

"Heya uncle!" The boy said as he entered the shop. It was a store for old items found in the snow. Dozens of old escape ropes and other devices were displayed in glass cabinets inside.

"How are you and your totodile Irving?" A middle-aged man in a fur jacket asked.

"Great uncle! Got anything to do for me?" He asked. 

"Nothing much. Why don't you go and train your Totodile outside town? Maybe it'll make him braver."

Irving's totodile shivered at the thought of battle. He wasn't exactly the most eager type of pokemon for that sort of thing. His trainer smiled and pet him on the head. "No thanks uncle. We'll just go look for items."

Hearing that Irving's uncle procured an itemfinder from a cabinet. The region's itemfinders are shaped like oblongs with a pair of rods sticking out of it. A screen helps the trainer see where the items are, and unlike other itemfinders can actually accurately tell what item it is if it is in the device's database.

"Thanks uncle." Irving took the device with glee. "I'm going now."


----------



## Michellism (Feb 17, 2010)

*Hatsune Miku: Chapter 1: Totodile I choose you?! Part 1*

*Hatsune Miku*
*Chapter 1: Totodile I Choose You!?*​
The night sky stretched on forever, The stars dotting the darkness glimmering brightly. Hatsune watched from her bed trying to go to sleep but the anxiety preventing her to do so. "A Pokemon Master. That's what I'll be" She said to herself reassured. Posters of Pokemon plastered her wall. Dragonite. Charizard. Blastoise. Venusar. All brandishing her room

But her most prized possession was the poster of Torchic that hang right above her head. It had been the pokemon she wanted the most, She could imagine the great adventures the two would have. With her fiery pokemon on the side she was sure to conquer the Sairu Region and defeat the Elite Four in no time or at least thats what she thought.

Drifiting off to sleep she imagine how she would defeat enemy after enemy under the spotlight of the stadium. The crowd chanting her name "Hatsune!" Waving flags with her face on it. Torchic runs its talons against the ground kicking up dust into the air as it stares head on against the Opponents Nidoran. 

"TACKLE NIDORAN!" The faceless trainer called out as his pokemon rushed forward, It's horn ready to make quick work of Torchic. "JUMP ON IT'S HORN TORCHIC!" Hatsune called out quickly as her bird reacted just as fast. Using the pokemons horn as a stepping stone it lunged itself into the air. "NOW GIVE IT ALL YOU GOT! FLAMETHROWER" She called out as Torchic spewwed out flames at her opponent engulfing it.

The crowd chants her name as she's crowned the Pokemon master. "Hatsune! Hatsune! Hatsune!" Finally the voice breaks through her dream soundiing familar. Waking up violently she realizes it's her mom calling her. "YOUR GONNA BE LATE!" Hatsune's eyes widen at the comment as she looked at her nearby Chansey Clock. "I'M LATE!" she called out getting dressed in a hurry.

Arriving at Professor Bolt's Lab Hatsune bursted in. The last of the trainers left pokeballs in hand. "Professor Bolt! Professor Bolt!" She called out waiting for the man to appear. Entering from the back room with a cup of coco and a newspaper folded underneath his arm he greets the frantic girl. "Hatsune, I was starting to think you changed your mind about being a Pokemon Trainer" He said with a slight chuckle. 

Planting her hands down on the desk the girl wanted to know "Professor Are there any more torchics! Please I need to know" she called out, She had been waiting for this for farr too long. To not get it would be a huge dissapointment. Scrathing his chin the professor thought about if for a bit. "Nope" He said frankly crushing the girls dream as her head quickly hung low.

"How am I suppose to be a great pokemon trainer now? I had my heart set on Torchic" She bemoaned the situtation through subtle moans, The professor still scrathing his chin finally spoke. "Well There is one Pokemon I have that I think you might be intrested in" He said, His words bringing a ray of light to the girls macabre outlook. "I'LL TAKE IT!" She called out.

Going into the back room, Pokeballs lined the wall. Hundreds upon Hundres of them. Professor Bolt was quite respected in his fields having studied over three hundred pokemon having quite the accomplished encylopedia. Pulling out a blue briefcase he opened it up carefully. A Lone pokeball sat in the middle of it sinking the purple fabric that lined the inside of the case.

"Whoa!" Hatsune said to herself, Afterall it had to be some super amazing pokemon if Bolt himself kept it safe. Picking it up Bolt asked once more "Now he's a bit weird to say the least" He said with an uneasy tone not sure if it was what Hatsune was looking for. "Oh COME ON PROFESSOR" She whined causing him to sigh a bit knowing it couldn't sway her mind. Suddendly the ball erupted forth as the spewing light began to form a silhoutte.

His skin was a bright blue, His little fangs shining like pearls as his big eyes looked around the room. "It's a Totodile" Bolt said with a smile as the girl said before he had the chance to give a more indepth explaination the girl cut him off. "A Water type pokemon!" She called out, Though it wasnt torchic it was better then nothing. "Come on let's go see how you do in the lake!" She said grabbing ready to see how he performs in water only to be held back by her professor.

"Thats What I wanted to say, This totodile is different as in it can't swim" He said. It was unheard of a Water type pokemon being unable to swim looking down at the pokemon she gave it a pensive glare which earned a "Toto" From the little creature. "Now here would you be so kind as to deliver this for me" The professor said not really asking as he placed a box in her hand. "Take it to the next town over of Music town. There you will meet Professor Grovar, He's expecting you" He said with his famous smile as the girl was pushed out the door.

"Come on Totodile" Hatsune said going on the little errand her professor had asked of her. Walking along the trail small pokemon could be seen wandering through the forest. A Caterpie munching on a leaf, Kakuna's hanging form trees in no time they would become beedrill. Hatsune was a poke fanatic some might say, Totodile marched along happily along side the girl. 

*So far so good However what trials await Hatsune!!*


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 17, 2010)

As Akita walks down the path to the pokemon lab to see the Professor today she starts her journey and remember this morning as her mother screams at her "I can't let you go out there alone, you are going to get hurt and probly end up dead. Akita in a calm state "You are over reacting, you been doing this since dad left with another women." Akita grabs her stuff and runs out the door with the cane in her hand.

Akita reach the lab and knowing where it was because she visit the professor so many times before and learns something new everytime.

Hey Professor, I hope he did not forget.

The Professor hears some one and the taps of a cane "Akita, how are you and I am really going; can't believe it."

"Spare me the lecture, I go t one this moring and my mother is still freaking out about me leaving."

"I was not going to and I will visit your mother ever chance I get" as a bulbasur tackles him. "Not again, calm down Bulbsur." 

"Bulbasaur" "He is my, right?"

"Yes" the Professor replies and hands her a pokemon with a symbol that Akita could feel to know the difference and which pokemom in which pokeball.

Akita feels the dots on top of the pokeball "Return Bulbasaur". Bulbasur went in to the pokeball for a few seconds then it came out of it's pokeball "I just it could not stand being in that pokeball and reach down and starts petting it.

"He wants to help you guide you" the Professor reaches down and pulls out more pokeballs and a pokedex.

"Do not start with me being blind, I still want to be pokemon master."

"Bulbasaur" and tackles the Professor harder this time.

The professor fells pain in his side, Akitas picks up Bulbasur and puts him on her shoulders. Akita takes the pokeballs and pokedex "we are set to go, I will call you to tell how I am doing." Akita starts walking out the door to the path out of town as Bulbasur jumps down and walks beside her watching where she step not letting her fall or trip enjoying the breeze intill it stop when they reach the end of the path.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2010)

*Rin/Yuki…*

A tear sparkled in the man’s eye as he wrapped an arm around his wife.  “I am so proud…”  He whispered looking at the pair of girls.  “Your mother would be so proud Rin.  And, Yuki…your dad would also be immensely proud.”

“Absolutely…”  Isane nodded wiping the tears off her cheeks though it didn’t help much as more tears just streamed down right after her hands had moved.  

“Thanks Dad!  We will be fine Isane.  I promise…”  Rin grinned at the pair her lollipop hanging from her mouth as usual.

“Tor!”  The little fire pokemon added from her feet.

“Mud…Kip!”  Kip added with obvious excitement.

“Yep!  We will take care of each other!  Promise!”  Yuki said with excitement dripping from her words.

“I think we are more upset then they are.”  Doshi said giving Isane’s shoulders a gentle squeeze.  “Just make sure you take care of them.”

“We will…”  Rin rolled her eyes and laughed.

“I was talking to Chicky and Kip!”  Doshi said laughing as the two pokemon bounced around excitedly.

“Alright.  Thanks for the confidence!”  Yuki said joining in on the laughter.

“Stop making jokes!”  Isane said pouting but also joined in.

“We need to get going if we are going to catch the ferry.”  Yuki bent over and tossed her backpack on.

“Yep!”  Rin said grabbing her own.  After they were ready big hugs were passed around.  

“Oh!  Rin!”  Isane said turning around then handing her a plastic bag.  “Thought you might need these.”

Looking in the bag Rin grinned.  “Sweet!  Thanks….Mom…”  She said giving Isane another big hug.  Causing Isane to start sobbing at the use of Mom.

“Bye Mom!  Bye Dad!”  Yuki called grabbing Rin’s arm.  “Let’s go while we can…” She whispered in Rin’s ear.

“Okay…”  Rin whispered back.  “Bye Mom!  Bye Daddy!”  They both waved as their pokemon bounded out in front of them and their parents stood at the door with proud and sad tears streaming down their faces.

“What did she give you by the way?”  Yuki asked grabbing the bag.

“Hey!”  Rin yelled trying to grab the bag back but Yuki just held up out of her reach.  "That's mine!"

“Lollipops.  Geesh…”  Yuki said handing her back the bag.  Their parents laughed as they watched until the pair disappeared.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2010)

*Tsuna*
In northwind town a guy will begin his travel soon.

"W-well Im going mom, are you sure this is the right adress?" Tsuna asked to his mom before he goes to the lab.

"Right, If you go to that adress, you will get your pokemon Tsu-kun" said his mother giving a little bit of confidence to her son.

"I...I see so im going now"he said starting to walk to the direction her mom said.

*2 hours later*

" WaaH Im lost, I should asked mom to come with me T_T" he  thought while he was walking and hit someone, when he look at that person he noticed that he looked like a professor.

_"Watch where you walk guy"_ the man said looking at Tsuna who earned courage and asked him about the adress.

_"Oh! so you`re the rookie we`re looking for, come with me Im taking you to the lab"_the man said to Tsuna and somemiinutes later they was at the lab.

*in the lab*

_"Hahaha I cant believe that you got lost in this little town kid"_he said laughing at Tsunas "adventure" 

"hmm.., s-sorry" he said ashamed by his big mistake.

_"Well, now you have to chooose your pokemon. There are 3 pokemon Turtwig, Piplup and Chimchar which one you will choose??"_the man said showing Tsuna the three creatures.

"Hmm...I guess I will choose...Tur..." he said with a not convinced voice when instead Chimchar jump directly to his face and scratched it, he seems to be angry.

_"Haha I see, I see, Chimchar wants to be your partner, that insecure personality of yours will be a perfect match with Chimchars personality"_he said both funny and amazed by chimchar attitude.

"U-Uh...  ids that true?"he asked looking at the little mokey who affirmed it with his head."So I guess I will choose him"he said smiling at his new friend who was already relaxed.

_"Ok so here are your pokedex and some pokeballs"_he give Tsuna some articles"Good Luck kid".

"O-Ok, l...lets go *Blaze*" he said starting to walk with his new pokemonon his shoulder, which by an unknown reason doesnt want to be in his pokeball for now.
_
"/Blaze uh, Chimchar responded immediately to its name, those two will do great thing together/"_he thought smiling and  watching Tsuna and Blaze going directly to a wonderful world of adventure

"


----------



## Kenju (Feb 17, 2010)

*The Adventure of A Wimp Begins! Izaya Royal!*​
Izaya Royal is dragged by the leg strength of Professor Skyrow, who struggles to pull the boy that had his arm wrapped around the man's leg. "NO PROFESSOR SKYROW!! I DON"T WANNA LEAVE AND BECOME A POKEMON MASTER! I WANNA STAY HOME WITH MOM AND DAD!, Izaya complained as tears came running down his eyes rapidly. Skyrow dragged him with a rather annoyed expression.

"Izaya...you have to go....Its what your Parents want....for you to become a man!" The professor proclaimed as he struggled to drag the kid that just didn't want to leave. "But Professor, Its to big of a world out there for someone like me!", Izaya continued to whimper on as he hung on to the doctor with all of his strength. Finally making it outside of the towns gate, Skyrow stopped and sighed as he looked at the boy.

"To Bad!!", Professor Skyrow roared as he used all of his leg power to kick Izaya off into the grass. "PROFESSOR!!!!", the one-eyed boy screamed as he was sent into the air with tears still filling him. Professor Skyrow sighed once again as he rubbed his short blue hair.

"Izaya, maybe a boy like you can break the hateful chains that hold this town. I hope to see again." the professor spoke to himself as he looked off at the location he sent the kid. Back to Izaya he lads safely thanks to his backpack taking the fall for him. "I..can't believe the professor would do something so cruel like that,"  the boy sobbed on as he held back his tears.

The kid stood up knocking off the dirt and dust on his cloths. "Wha- What do I do now?", Izaya asked himself as looked around in the open field of grass. Soon his stomach rumbled, signaling that he was hungry for food.

Realizing this he removed his backpack and set it in front of himself. "Well its a relief that my mother gave me plenty of food," Izaya commented with a small smile on his face as he searched through his bag. "I don't know what I would do if-", Izaya stopped at midpoint with his face completely stuck from the shock of seeing that all the food had been smashed up thanks to the fall.

"Such Misfortune...." he muttered to himself as he looked down in disappointment. However, he remembered something and quickly searched in his back pocket. "Ah, I almost forgot," Izaya spoke cheerfully as he took out a small subsandwich with hope in his one eye.

The boy opened his mouth wide as he began to slowly move the sandwich in his mouth. Suddenly, a light flashed from Izaya's pocket and let out a echidna-like pokemon. "Cynda!", the pokemon said roughly as it leaped out and ate the sandwich whole before Izaya could eat it.

"...Cyndaquil...?, the kid muttered as he watched hopelessly as Cyndaquil ate his last bit of food. "gah.........SO MUCH MISFORTUNE!!!!"


----------



## Gaja (Feb 17, 2010)

*Domino City; Simon*

It was about 10 am, sunny and the young trainer just received his first pokemon. Simon was his name, 14 years young, soon to be 15, and determined to become one of the best, if not the best trainer to have ever lived. But at this point he had other problems.

"Charmander!!! Let's gooo..."

He yelled at the little red pokemon, the two were partners for about 10 minutes and they already had problems with each other, with Simon wanting to hit the road right of the bat, while the charmander had other plans, and refusing to move.

"Well in that case I'll just move you to the pokeball."

Simon said taking one of the pokeballs he had with him, raising his arm and getting ready to throw it with the charmanders back turned to him. For a moment his brain started working and he looked at his first pokemon. It was so cool, his first pokemon and it was a fire type.

"So what's you name?"

"Charmander?"

"Hmmm I see. Well then I'll call you that. What you looking at Charmander?

Simon said crouching in front of the pokemon and looking it straight in the eyes. So cool... and a second later the charmander raised his arm pointing to a ice-cream stand and a park.

"Well might as well? You sure you're allowed to eat ice cream?"

"Char!!!"

"You got it. Let's go."

With those words the newly formed duo made their way to the park, they were an odd pair, to some of the people. But they would make a good team.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 17, 2010)

The girls get to the dock, an older sailor looks at them, “I assume you girls are on your way to the main land.” 

“Yep.” the girls say together, as the man directs them onto the boat.

“Chic!  Torchic!” 

“Kip!” The two pokemon go into deep conversation.

“I wonder what they’re talking about…” Rin says to Yuki.

“Who possibly knows besides themselves.” Yuki replies as Kip then tries to leap off the ferry.  Yuki jumps after her, catching the mudkip, then Rin grabs Yuki’s legs, Chicky holding Rin’s ankle.

“You girls gotta be more careful.  There’s lots of strong pokemon out there.” The old sailor says, a scarred Ivysaur next to him.  It uses Vine Whip to grab a hold of the girls and pull Yuki and Kip back onto the ship.

“Thank you  Sir.” Both the girls say in unison as he nods and walks away, back to his duties.  The rest of the trip was uneventful though.  They land in Domino city.

“Finally here.” Yuki says, stretching as all the stomachs growl.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 17, 2010)

*Rakiyo Saikourin ; Outskirts of Ghost Edge Town*

*"Rakiyo! Rakiyo! He's our man If he can't do it no one can" *The taunting of Rakiyo's cheerleaders continued as the waved their black neon pum pums in the air. The some what lazily stand trainer digs his hand in his pocket as his Chikorita battles against a trainer's Rattata who wore a pink bow on his head. The trainer gritted his teeth out of frustration. "RATTATA TACKLE!"

Chikorita quickly met it with one it's own as the large grass pokemon over powered the small rodent. Biting his thumb Rakiyo said "End this Chikorita. Vine Whip" With that the Chikorita wrapped it's strong vines around the rat pokemon hoisting it up high into the air, The small creature trying to break free as the grass pokemon added more and more pressure.

"PLEASE DON'T HURT HER!" The trainer called out being reduced to tears. "Pathetic. You want to become pokemon master with this chump, Do yourself a favor and let go of this worthless piece of trash to the side before it bogs you down anymore" Rakiyo lectured as his cheerleaders continued to praise him. "No...RATTATA'S MY FRIEND! ME AND HER WILL BECOME POKEMON CHAMPIONS TOGETHER!" The boy called out.

"So be it" He muttered low "Chikorita bring him to the ground!" with that the Chikorita slammed the pokemon head first into the ground. The beast spewing out blood from its mouth as it let out a horrible scream. The boy ran towards the rodent cupping it into his palm as Rakiyo began to leave. "You...Y-You bastard. YOU CALL YOURSELF A TRAINER!" The boy called out still holding the wounded pokemon in hand.

Not turning around Rakiyo said "You should take it to the center, Without any treatment it is sure to die" He said leaving off with his cheerleaders and Chikorita. "*Where are we going now Rakiyo?" *One of the cheerleaders asked with that same chipper tone. "Whaddya think, We're gonna go find me my first catch." He said with a smirk.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 17, 2010)

*Sharp Town...*

On this glorious morning several young people will begin their adventures as Pokemon Trainers. One by one they head to Professor Light's to pick up their first of many companions.

Unfortunately...one of many young men and woman scheduled to do so is...well..."LUKE! GET UP!" a woman shouts with a screech. Upstairs dark haired boy simply rolls over in bed, "YOU'VE GOT TO GET YOUR POKEMON FROM PROFESSOR LIGHT!" she shouts again.

"Good God she's such a-" "LUKE!!!!!" he covers his ears, "She is so damn loud..." "LUUUUKKKKKEEEE!!!!!!!!!" she shouts even louder, "WILL YOU SHUT UP! I KNOW I'VE GOTA' GO, I JUST DON'T GIVE A SHIT!" he shouts even louder than his mother before falling back into his bed.

He stares at the ceiling with a blank experession on his face, "I could care less about Pokemon...guh, whatever, atleast I'll finally be able to get out of this place," he rolls out of bed and fixes his hair with a few quick hand motions. He heads downstairs to be greeted by more yelling, "Finally! Good to see you can get yourself out of bed after 3 hours, I'm sure surviving on your own will be no problem..." she says sarcastically.

"So what, I'll be a little late..." he says picking his ear, "A little late! A little late was an hour ago! Get going!" she says throwing him out of the house, "No breakfast before I go?" he recieves an unpeeled banana to the face and a slammed door.

He sighs as he picks up the banana, "Great..." he unpeels it and takes a bite while heading towards the Professor's place.

He walks in and Professor Light can't help but roll his eyes, "Oh you're actually coming, I'm suprised your mother is allowing you out to harass the world."

"Nice to see you too you old bag of bones," he spots a single Pokeball remaining out of the bunch, "Guess I'm stuck with the last pick for gym class huh?"

"Actually, he was the first pick," Light says picking up the ball and relasing what is inside. A small orange monkey like creature with a flame coming out of it's behind appears, "Well why didn't they get it? Were you saving the best for me," he says sarcastically, knowing the Professor would never do such a kind thing for someone like Luke.

"No...it's that," BAM! The Pokemon steps on Luke's face and pushes off it into a flip allowing him to land on a shelf, "They couldn't catch him...Got impatient and left. I finally managed to get him back in his ball but everyone seemed to have lost interest..." 

Luke takes a bite of his banana and holds it up, "Banana?" he offers the creature. With a blast of fire from it's mouth the banana burst into flames, "Why you little-! That was my breakfast!" he charges after it but the little fella is too fast for him to catch.

After 20 minutes of playing cat and mouse he finally stops to catch his breath, "Well you sure are persistant...Guess you two will be a good match," Light tosses Luke the ball, "It's a Chimchar, and he's all yours."

Luke sighed, "Lucky me..." he looks back at Chimchar, "I'm gona' get you..." he makes yet another charge, and at this point even Chimchar is out of breath. The Pokemon leaps onto his head and then pushes off and out the front door.

Luke chases after it as it runs out of the town, "Get your ass back here!" he says waving the Pokeball. Light facepalms, "That's a dangerous duo..."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2010)

*Rin/Yuki?*

?I guess it?s time to eat??  Rin said rubbing the back of her head with a sheepish grin.  

?My tummy agrees.?  Yuki said nodding in agreement.

?Torchic!?

?Mudkip!?

?That makes it unanimous!?  Rin said rushing away from the docks.  ?Now where should we go??  The set of four began to walk until the saw a beautiful park up ahead.  

?Maybe in there??  Yuki said pointing at the park.

Rin shrugged pulling the stick of the lollipop out of her mouth and dropping it into a can as they walked by.  ?Sounds good.  You know the weather is so much nicer here!  Don?t you think??

?So far!?  Yuki agreed.

?Tor!  Tor!  Tor!  Tor!?  The little bird began running circles around Rin?s legs.

?That only means one thing??  Rin laughed scooping Chicky up before she made herself dizzy.  

?Ice cream??  Yuki asked already knowing the answer.

?Ice cream.?  Rin nodded in response.

They rush forward to grab some of the cool treat.  Rin orders a cone for herself and a bowl for the torchic while Yuki does the same.  ?My cone??  Yuki says taking the cone and reaches for the bowl.  ?Your bowl??  She says then looks at the now empty cone then at Kip.  ?Did you eat my ice cream??  She asked the mudkip.

She shakes her head vigorously.  ?I know you did?  Yuki says, again the pokemon shakes her head.  ?Your face is covered in chocolate ice cream!  Don?t lie!?  The group bursts out laughing as Yuki gets a refill and then head for a bench.  

?This is going to be so much fun Yuki!?  Rin said laughing and looking at her step-sister.  

?Yeah it will!  Look out!?  Yuki said watching Rin walking straight for a black haired guy.

Turning around Rin is unable to stop before she slammed face first into the guy with her vanilla cone right in between them.  ?Oops?sorry??  Rin blushed looking at him.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 17, 2010)

He wondered if he should get a refill, and apparently he did, for free. After all why only have one chocolate ice cream when you came have two. Charmander only looked down at the accident, as his trainers favorite black T-shirt was now decorated with vanilla cone and some chocolate ice cream. His hoodie, thank god, wasn't which made the black haired Simon smile.

"It's ok. I guess."

He said smiling as he took out the cone looking at his shirt. This wasn't exactly how he imagined he would start his journey, but Simon looked at the bright side as he saw two more pokemon.

"Ow hey you. I'm Simon and what's your name?"

He said with a smile to the Rin's Torchic, as charmander sat behind him looking at Rin and the at Yuki, sneezing once and at the same time the snot was lit on fire by the little pokemon. It wouldn't last more then a split second, but it was certainly different. Apparently Mudkip's made him sneezy...


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2010)

*Tsuna*
There has been some days  since Tsuna and Chimchar started their journey,after they came out of the train, in these few days Chimchar has had to care about Tsuna because they had got lost a lot and even got  separated for a whole day in a forest with Tsuna trying not tocry like a baby, after that they met by luck in the exit of this one and still traveling but now...They are lost again in an unknown park(Domino city but he doesnt know).

"T_T Hmp... W-we are lost again!! and Im hungry"he was saying while his stomach make a weird sound so he had an idea, he will eat the cookies that were in his bag but...

"Chim-Chimchar!!"Tsuna heard his partner and turn down where the little monkey was.

"Whats up Bla...What!!?? you have eaten all of my cookiesT_Tyeah his little friend has eaten the rest of his food and now he was really hungry.

Chimchar sighed, his trainer was a lost cause but a really nice person, so he started to smell the environment and found a nice smell so he called the qattention of his trainer.

"Chimchar,Chim"Tsuna look at the direction Blaze was looking and saw it an icecream seller.

"Yeah Icecream, good job Blaze I will buy you one of those as well c`mon"he said walking to the seller and when he was buying the icecream a scream was heard.

“Yeah it will!  Look out!”  Yuki said watching Rin walking straight for a black haired guy.

Turning around Rin is unable to stop before she slammed face first into the guy with her vanilla cone right in between them.  “Oops…sorry…”  Rin blushed looking at him.

"Waah... what was that??"he dropped his icecream scared and asked so his parter indicated the place were the scream came from and he saw that funny scene, a girl blushed  and a guy with icecream on his face.So he decided to go nearthem and ask what happened.

"S-sorry are you okay???"he asked shyly to what his pokemon sighed and gave him a little scratch by being so pathetic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kent...*

"Hi-ho, hi-ho, it's off to train we go," Kent sang, popping open a pokecola and taking a large swig.

"Toto toto, toto toto toto..DILE!" Sang a happily marching pokemon behind him.

"That's the spirit Tote." Kent said, grinning as he turned back towards his pokemon. Tote smiled and made a sudden lunge for the pokecola can Kent was holding but to no avail; The young trainer jerked his arm out of the way at the last moment. 

"Toto...dile...."

"Ah, don't be like that buddy. We're going on an adventure!" Kent leaped into a explorational pose, which was quickly mirrored by Tote. "Now...what to catch first..." Kent muttered, pulling out his pokedex as he walked. "Well you're a water type Tote, which makes you weak against grass. And grass is weak against fire. And fire is weak against..."

"Totodile!"

"Exactly. Water. So we need a fire type." Kent said as he looked around. Tote climbed up on top of his head and began to search the surrounding area. "See anything up there buddy?"

"Totodile."

"Well keep looking. We're bound to come across something soon."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 17, 2010)

*Luke*

He has made his way into some kind of forest, and is now lying against a tree, out of breath and sweating, "You...you little..." he grits his teeth as he looks up at his Chimchar, also out of breath and resting in a tree. 

He gets back to his feet, "Alright, ready for Round 3!" he says preparing to charge. Chimchar's eyes grow wide as he sees he's ready to attack.

All of a sudden some kind of bird swoops in and snatches up the unsuspecting Pokemon, "Hey! That's mine!" he shouts, chasing after the bird. 

"GET BACK HERE!" he manages to keep up with it but it is much too far out of his reach, "Alright, guess I'll need to get higher..." he climbs up the nearest tree as quickly as he can. Once at the top he starts leaping from one tree branch to the next.

The flying creature's eyes pop out of it's head as it spots Luke coming up fast, "Staraaaavia!" it shouts, "Yea, staravia to you too...NOW GET BACK HERE!" he continues to chase the Pokemon down until...

"WHOA!" he ran out of trees, "Don't think this'll stop me!" he shouts, a little mumbled seeing how he has landed face first into a rocky floor.

Chimchar struggles to break loose, scratching the bird like mad, which is more than annoying to the feathered thief. As if the scratching wasn't enough he let out a blast of fire from his mouth which left the bird no choice but to release him.

Luke slowly got up, only to have his Pokemon land right on top of him and slam him back into the ground, "Guh..." his eyes shoot open as he jumps up and tries to make a swipe for his Pokemon, but fails as Chimchar leaps over his arm and off his head like usual.

He rubs his face, "Hey! I fell out of a tree for you and you step on my face!" he says rubbing it, "Little ingrate...Anyway where'd that nice forest go?" he asked looking around at what seemed to be a mountain range, "Wonder if there's a town around here somewhere," he said walking forward, Chimchar not too far behind but certainly not within arms length of his trainer.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 17, 2010)

Kip looks at the charmander, letting off a small water gun at the lizard pokemon’s nose.  The small mud fish pokemon sniffs the charmander, sneezing on it.

“Well, that wasn’t nice Kip…” Yuki says to her mudkip as Chicky ran behind Rin.

“I’m Rin, this is my step sister Yuki, and our pokemon, Chicky and Kip.” Rin says, pointing at everyone.

“I’m on my way to become a pokemon master like our mom!  And Rin wants to be a pokemon breeder.” Yuki says, grinning widely.  She picks up Kip, for Kip was starting a little argument with a wild pidgey.  She sits down on the edge of a lake in the park, only to get water gunned in the face by a goldeen.  “You don’t interest me foul being!” she exclaims, pointing at the fish as Kip chases it playfully.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 17, 2010)

A Nidoking grapples with Rhydon.
"Nidoking, use Horn Drill!" One trainer yells.
"Oh no, look out Rhydon!" The Rhydons trainer yells but it was too late, the move hit and knocked the Rhydon out.
"It was a brutal battle but after this six pokemon skirmish Jake is the victor!" An annoucers voice booms as the people are applausing.
Ian turns the t.v. off as the annoucer starts an interview with Jake. "Charmander I hope we get into battles like that, it will be intense."
"Charmander!" Charmander roars with aproval.
Ian walks down the stairs, waves bye to his mother and exits his house, Charmands right behind him.

"Ian, hey Ian!" The yelling gets louder as his friend runs at him full speed, pokeball in hand.
A smile forms on Ians face, his friend finialy got his own pokemon. Ians friend throws his pokeball on the ground and yells, "Come on out, Turtwig!"
A turtle looking pokemon jumps out of the ball and says excitedly, "Turtwig!"
"Lets fight Ian!"
"Charmander?"
"Char." Charmander nods his head.

The pokemon square off. Charmander is slightly hunched and the flame on his tail is burning big, bright and hot.
"Turtwig use tackle!" The turtle pokemon launches it self at Charmander.
Charmander attempts to side step but gets hit on his shoulder sending him tumbling. Charmander gets back onto his feet.
"Do it again Turtwig!"
The pokemon runs at Charmander again.
"Use bite!"
Charmander sidesteps and chops down on the side of Turtwig.
"Now use scratch!"
With Charmander still holding Turtwig in place he starts scratching wildly at Turtwigs rump and head. Turtwig finially wriggles itself out of Charmanders hold.
"Turtwig use razer leaf!"
Turtwig starts rotating its head throwing sharp leafs at Charmander.
"Ember."
Charmander takes in a breath and shoots a small stream of fire at Turtwig, burning all the leafs thrown and then it hits Turtwig.
Match over.

At the Poke Center Ian shakes his friends hand.
"What did I do wrong?" He asks depressed.
"Nothing you were perfect, it's just that Turtwig is a grass-type and is weak agaist a fire-type like Charmander."
"What is a Grass-type good agaist?"
"Water and ground types." Ian replies.
"Cool thanks. What are you gonna go do now?"
"I'm going to go see if I can get me a new pokemon." Ian tells him.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 17, 2010)

*Rakiyo Saikourin; Ghosts Edge*

Rakiyo treads through the streets of Ghosts edge along with his chikorita and fellow loyal fanclub. The architecture played along with the general feel of the area, A Gothic like macabre that seemed to be the work of fiction. A Few miles north lied Soufrieght town where the Gym Leader, Mirage, Had made his name famous for his macabre outlook.

Chikorita hung her head high, Her skull necklace bouncing from side to side as she walked along side happily with her trainer. *"RAKIYO!"* A strained voice called out from behind causing the group to turn around. An angered man with a gray mustache stood in front of them panting up and down. His son, The owner of rattata that had been maliciously attacked before stood behind him now empty handed.

Rakiyo looked unintrested.* "You bastard, How dare you treat pokemon like that! WHAT KINDA TRAINER ARE YOU!?" *The old man screamed out trying to reason with the boy. "What are you gonna do about it old man?" Rakiyo taunted, His cheerleaders looking on as the old man gritted his teeth. Reaching back he threw out a pokeball, Slamming forth it released out a Bulbasaur.

Reaching into his pocket Rakiyo pulled out a black pokedex that spoke in a sultry sexy voice. "Bulbasaur, The Seed Pokemon. The Bulb on its back grows larger each passing year sharing a symbotic like relationship throughout their lifespan" Hearing that he stock it back into his pocket. "Intresting. Chikorita!" He called out beckoning Chikorita to the front lines.

*"I'm going to teach you some manners punk!" *The old man screamed out "*BULBASAUR RAZOR LEAF!"* The man called out pointing at Rakiyo's Chikorita. "Bulba!" With that the small green creature unleashed a flurry of spinning leaves. "Chikorita, Vine Whip!" Rakiyo said with his usual apathetic tone. "Chika!" Batting away the leaves with its vines the two pokemon stared each other down.

The sounds of alarms blaring soundily stops the fight in their tracks as a three female officers who look the same break it up. "Let's get out of here" Rakiyo said turning around before he could be detained. "Rakiyo we have information that the pokemon you've be looking for is just outside the town in the Macabre Tower" One cheerleader reported.

The old man overhearing this said *"Rakiyo, Pokemon just like us have emotions. They feel pain and sorrow like we do. The next time I see you I'll liberate your pokemon by force. In your care their better off dead" *Rakiyo listened to the mans words, Not responding he turned around leading his squad out of there.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 17, 2010)

domino city's advanced gym: hibari kyoya

Hibari was in a darkened room with a dirt floor, but this was only but a single part, the first story had a big rocky fielded and right beside, there was the entrance and the pool for water pokemon. The huge rocks were old, fresh but all of them cracked, some even broken into chips or malformed from taking tons of attacks from all different pokemon.

?Thrust your head forward, bite and rip back.? He mocked the motions to show him exactly what to do. ?toto? the pokemon jumped forward and clammed his jaw down and shattered the rock bringing his head back and letting go of the rock rocks spitting it through the air. ?Good five more times.? -Sigh- he wasn't happy that he had to train all day, JAW was itching for a fight.

The pokemon stopped biting on the rock and sat down rebelliously, zero moved over to grasp his head ?whats wrong.? The totodile covered zero?s hand with his mouth and clamped down. ?alright? he puled his hand loose as the totodile let go and jumped back. Zero walked over to the table and undressed taking his suit off and leaving his chest bear as he slipped on some beaten black jeans.

He pulled his tonfa from his pants pocket and swung the metal stick to spin around and lock under his arm. The unlocked tonfa spun around and almost hit the totodile, but his reflexes were much too quick. He took both his tonfas from the table and swiftly jumped rock to rock and slammed down both tonfa into the ground. JAW stuck back with waterfall he jumped into the air with a tackle and sprayed water from his mouth, totodile flipped to land on the rock and jump back with a second waterfall, knocking Hibari over with the water jet as he evaded the tackle itself. "Ride the ground until your sure you have a hit."

Hibari was sprayed away and rolled sideways onto his hands to pop up and spin his tonfas swinging the wind and quick metal strike at totodile, he knocked back and almost crushed as Hibari followed up with a fierce flying strike that ravaged the rock that was just behind JAW. Totodile finished the fight when he jumped into the water, Hibari gave chase and followed him with his tonfa locked in place. The totodile rushed him with great speed and slammed in his stomach, he couldn?t hold his breath after the heavy hit so totodile swim up and gripped his head and threw him out of the water and held his body from going back in. ?cough cough- ?good job, always use your surroundings to your advantage. Thanks buddy? ?toto,  muhh? JAW snuggled Hibari as they both climbed out of the pool.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> Kip looks at the charmander, letting off a small water gun at the lizard pokemon?s nose.  The small mud fish pokemon sniffs the charmander, sneezing on it.
> 
> ?Well, that wasn?t nice Kip?? Yuki says to her mudkip as Chicky ran behind Rin.
> 
> ...



"Waah...they`re totally ignoring me BlazeT_T"he said to his partner who was with a big drop on his head by the incompetence of his owner.  

Blaze was tired so he make the only thing that a pokemon with his character and with a trainer like that could make, he used ember on tsuna to  make him scream and go rolling in the floor to extinguish the fire.That should caught the attention of the three persons who were talking and ignoring tsuna.But when he was rolling, he got so near of the Torchic of the icecream girl and it attacked him with fire again.

"B-Blaze...please...help me!!he shouted so up set by the situation which was so fun.

"Chim,chimchar"he sighed,"this willl be a long journey" those should be his thoughts.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2010)

Rin…

“I’m glad you are okay with things…”  Rin said with a smile after the introductions.  “But if it makes you feel better I can wash your clothes.  Get the ice cream off you know…”  Rin then begins trying to strip Simon of his hoody and shirt.  She would have gotten them off it wasn’t for Chicky running up her body.

“Tor!  Tor!  Torchic!”  The little fire pokemon exclaimed shaking as Rin cuddled her to her chest.  

“What’s wrong Chicky?”  Rin asked almost panicked as she looked around the park.  She saw Yuki over by the water yelling at the goldeen which wasn’t unusual so that wouldn’t scare the torchic.  “What could it…”  That’s when she saw the boy rolling around on the ground near the fire monkey.  “Oh!”  Rin exclaimed moving forward.  “Are you okay?”  She asked kneeling next to him.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 17, 2010)

Let's go catch our first pokemon" feeling a little depress. 

" Bulba?"

Nothing is wrong, I promise as Akita and  Bulbasaur keeps walking and into a forest where all sorts of bug type, grass type and posion type that were minding there own business.  Bulbasaur tackles her.

Fine I will tell you, you are my only friend, we will make more freinds on our way to be a pokemon master. Akita gets this creepy feeling and hears buzzing. A group of Beedril was startle and is heading straight for Akita and Bulbasaur "RUN!"

As Akita and Bulbasaur takes off chase by the Beedrill as Akita trips under a tree root and loses her cane. As one of the Beedrill comes in range of attacking Akita as Bulbasaur uses vine whip and pulls the Beedrill down hard. 

"Bulba?" the Bulbasaur responded as a Beedrill attacks him and dodges to the right. Akita Grabs her cane and runs to a river and falling in "I have no luck today or I am just nervous." As Bulbasaur jumps in and finds Akita and she grabs him, easy swims away from the Beedrill. Ending up somewhere else in the forest.

As Akita's stomache growl "looks like the perfect place to eat something."

"Bulbasaur" he responds.

Akita takes off her jacket and lays it on a tree branch to dry and taking everything else out and notice every thing is soak and let everything else dry as well. She looks through her bag feeling the brail markings and the thing that was dry was some pokefood. "Here you need your strenght" and holds out the pokefood for him. As Akita feels Bulbasaur toung against her palm and enjoys what she can not see around her. Bulbasaur notice that Akita is hurt as she feels a sticky liquid coming out of her need.

"Bulba."

"I am ok, it's just a scratch" Akita reaches for the medical bag and starts bandaging her knee as Bulbasaur watches "After everything is dry, we will continues walking through this forest" and pets Bulbasaur.

"Bulba."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 17, 2010)

*2.B.A Master Pt. 1*

~ Somewhere in Sairu ~ 

Behind a large framed door a young boy slept snuggly as the morning sun started to flood into his room chasing the darkness away. The boy stirs briefly but it is to pull the covers over his head. The subtle sound of the sheets rubbing against one another is enough to send the boy back into sweet slumber land as he begins to lightly snore.  Across from his bed sits a small night table with assorted nick knacks, but most prominent  is a Haunter  alarm clock fashioned from wood that came form the boy?s native home town, a keepsake from a time long passed. Time stopped for no one and today was no different from any other as the second hand ticked away bringing the minute hand closer and closer to the large ornate six that was slanted sideways near the bottom corner on the clocks face. With a click the hand slides over the six set up a chain reaction that starts with the Haunter?s eyes glowing red.

What promptly follows the eyes is a sharp beeping sound that pulls the boy away from dreamland a second time. A low mumbling can be heard as the sheets crease and follow the sluggish movement of the boy as he rolls onto his stomach. It was a routine that played out every morning. A hand slides out from under the covers and falls toward the ground. A light thudding tap signifies that the ground was indeed still there as his fingers slowly twist around  as he pats around for the leg of the table. After a few missed attempts he firmly grasp the table as he slowly feels his way to the top.  The stuff scattered about the table rock as a thud jars the table, he had reached the top. Pulling his hand over the edge of the table he allows it to glide toward the alarm clock. What ever may have be in the way was pushed aside and several pings can be heard as pens and pencils hit the ground.

But if the alarm wasn?t enough to pull the boy form under the sheets of his bed a few knocked off items wouldn?t be either. A sigh can be heard form beneath the sheets as his hand falls on the button he was looking for. Then with  a press of the button the snooze is set which causes the haunter to cackle aloud denoting five more minutes of slumber. Satisfied the hand quickly retracts pulling off more items from the desk to the hardwood floor below. Unlike the sluggish movements that prompted this whole chain of events the retreat and roll over was quick and to the point and again the boy was out like a light. The five minutes he gave himself seemed more like five seconds as the alarm again blares to life. Beneath the covers the boy?s eyes slowly open , gazing around all he sees is darkness. Stifling  a yawn  he makes a fateful choice of allowing the alarm to continue and for another minute or so it rang until it went into auto snooze. 

The third time the alarm goes off it finally catches the attention of the boy?s room mate as a rattling can be herd coming from a dresser across the room. Suddenly a brilliant red light flashes into a beam and hits the ground. A small horned form takes shape as the light dissipates.  In the darkness it?s light brown body looks more of a muddy brown and it?s large white head looks almost gray. With a yawn it looks up to the clock with annoyance. Then with another yawn it makes it?s way toward the boy?s bed. A light thud can be heard as it tosses something up and onto the bed. It then begins the daunting task of scaling the sheer cliff before it. The sheets wrinkle and stretch as the little fellow pulls himself up. By the time he reaches the top of the bed the alarm had silenced and was prepping to go into it?s fourth alarm cycle. 

The little Pokemon quickly grabs the item it tossed up and scurries across the sheets to the head of the bed. The little creature looks over at the clock as it positions itself. Raising what appears to be a long bone over it?s head it wait patently. Sweat can be seen pouring from underneath what originally appeared to be it?s head, the faint rays of light however show that it is a skull worn as a helmet. The creature paused and then as the Haunter?s eyes lit up for a fourth time he it swiftly pulls both arms down.   Cuuuuu?Bone!?


----------



## Kenju (Feb 18, 2010)

*Get Back There And Fight Like a Man!; Izaya Royal*​
Izaya dragged his feet along in the open grass in deep depression as he walked behind his own pokemon, Cyndaquil. The fire pokemon walked curiously, looking from right to left for anything of interest. "Next time....I'm super gluing my hands to Professor Skyrow's leg," the boy whimpered with his head down very low at the ground.

"Cynda!" he hears in a bossy like manner from Cyndaquil as it turns left. "Hey,...Cyndaquil....I though we were going north," Izaya nervously spoke as he pointed to the direction, but only to be frightened, "QUIL!" It basically barked at its master, making him fall back in fear.

The fire pokemon continued on with or without it's master. "Ah, I'm even having misfortune with my own pokemon! I knew I wasn't cut out for this," Izaya whined as he stood up and followed Cyndaquil in the same fashion as before. The boy let his hanging arms wave right to left in reaction to his sluggish walking.

"Starly~" both Izaya and his pokemon hear from above, causing them to look up. In the sky was a small bird with a gray-colored body, "Starly~" "Eh, Starly?" the trainer questions as he takes out his pokedex and opens it.

"*-Starly, the Starling Pokémon. Starly normally travels  in a flock, but when alone, it is hard to notice. Because they are weak individually, they form groups. However, they bicker if the group grows too big.-*" a seductive male like voice speaks from the pokedex(think Pegasus from YuGiOh!) Izaya nods after listening to the device and returns it to his pocket. "Well, it seems rather peaceful. Best not to-" Small flames quickly shoot out from Cyndaquil's mouth and aim straight at Starly 's position.

"Gahh!! Cyndaquil what are you doing!" Izaya panicked as he watched his pokemon attack randomly, but only to have it be dodged. Pushed to battle, Starly flies down towards the pokemon and its trainer. "Gotta run!" Izaya shouted as he grabbed Cyndaquil and ran for his life.

Starly charged after the two as Cyndaquil struggled to get loos, "Cyndaquil! Cyndaquil!" "Please calm down Cyndaquil! Gotta think! Gotta think!" Izaya hit his own head a few ties in order to come up with some sort of plan. "Thats it!" the trainer shouted and let Cyndaquil on the ground, having came up with an idea.

"Cyndaquil, use *Smokescreen*!", Izaya commanded with his finger pointed at Starly 's direction. Cyndaquil looks at it's master in confusion, but decides to give it a try, Quil~!!" The fire pokemon roared out aggressively as it released an obscuring cloud of smoke at Starly .

"I- I really did it! My luck has finally turned sides! Lets get out of here," Izaya shouted with tears on joy as he picked up his pokemon slowly. To his surprise, Starly shot out of the smoke almost taking Izaya's head off with *Wing Attack*. "Wahh!! Why didn't it work!? Smokescreen was suppose to work!", the boy screamed as he returned to running for his life again.

A sound in his pocket then made a beeping noise and spoke, "*-Starly appears to have keen vision, as it possesses the ability Keen Eye, where its vision can't be marred whatsoever by any force-*" "N-Nobody asked you! I was wrong things haven't changed at all! Theres still So Much Misfortune!!!!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 18, 2010)

*2.B.A Master Pt. 2*

*~ BLAM!!! ~*​
The creature swiftly jumps back as the boy’s reaction is nigh instantaneous. The covers shuffle violently as the boy turn onto his back and  pulls his hands to his head as he quickly sits up.  Tears well up in the corners of the boy’s eyes as he voraciously rubs an ever growing bump on the side of his head.  “CB, whit in th’ bloody hell was thit fer?!” the boy half asks half shouts.  “Cu-Bone.” the little creature promptly replies as it props the bone on it shoulder.  “Whit do ya mean thit I’m bein’ lazy?!” The boy asks back as the veins begin to show on his head.  “Cubone bu bone bone.” it snaps back. The boy’s head snaps over to the clock briefly before it hangs a bit.  “Yer right. It is getting’ a wee bit late.” the boy replies with a sigh. 

About that time a voice rings out from down stairs. “William!, Your breakfast is going to get cold if you don’t get your rear in gear!”  “Aye! I’ll b’ down in ah few minutes!” William replies as he throws his covers off and jumps out of bed. After promptly switching the clock off he darts off to his dresser then his closet grabbing fresh cloths. Below his adoptive mother can only shake her head as she hears his quick footsteps upstairs. “I swear he’d be late to his on wedding.” she giggles as she continues to cook. About fifteen minutes pass but William is now showered and dressed.  He greets his mother with a smile as he races down the steps.  Sitting at the table he looks down to see that CB was already halfway though with his meal.  “Not even gonna wait fer meh I see.” William laughs.  “Cubone!” is the quick happy reply as the creature didn’t even pull it attention from it’s bowl. “William, before I forget you got a package form Professor Rowan just before you got out of the shower.”  She says pulling William’s attention. “Th’ old man from Sandgem Town.” William asks as he puts his fork down. “Yes, but you can only open it after your through eating. 

William’s eyes narrow as he quickly turns back to his plate. Grabbing his spoon he shovels the food down his throat comically almost choking himself twice. He beat Cubone out by just seconds and races over to his mom who hands the package over to him. Ripping it open William is soon left with a somewhat large sturdy red case. A letter was taped to the top. Pulling it free the paper rustles to a strain and then is torn as William opens it.  Inside is a hand written letter about a paragraph in length .

~_ William, 

Was I greatly surprised when your parents contacted me late last week. It seems that you have decided to become a Pokemon Trainer. That is wonderful news! Indeed it is. You are about to be introduced into a whole new and exciting world full of adventures. You will meet all sorts of Pokemon great and small, I hope that your love and respect of Pokemon only grows as you take yourself into history.  Ah but look at me, I’m rambling again. If my assistant saw me writing this she’d give me a lecture for sure._

William briefly looks form the paper in disbelief, he can’t believe the professor actually wrote that.

_ Anyway where was I. Oh yes the wonderful world of Pokemon. Like I already said there are many kinds and I hope you befriend many. So to help you in this task I have sent you these items. I hope they are as useful to you as they have been to the trainers I’ve help in the past.  
Professor Rowan.

P.S. Tell Cubone I said hi! ~_

Folding the paper back up William looks over to CB.  “Professor Rowan says hi CB.” William says as he tucks the letter under his arm.  “Cuuuu-Booone!” Cubone replies happily as he walks over to William. Turning his attention back to the case William quickly pops open the thumb tabs and pulls the lid open. Inside a shiny new PokeDex gleams in the light. William lightly rubs his fingers across the surface of the device before he realizes that half a dozen new Pokeballs sat in two rows above a map of the Sairu Region. A glimpse of fire can be seen in the young boy’s eyes as he closes the case.  “Come on CB we have things t’ git in order.” William says hastily as he races toward the stairs toward his room. “What, wait William!” his mom shouts as Cubone is in hot pursuit of the young lad.  

About half an hour passes before William emerges form his room dressed for the road. His father’s hiking back loosely hanged in his grasp as he walks down the stairs. He is quickly confronted by his mother who has Rowan’s letter deep in her clutches.  “Yer not gonna stop meh.” William says solemnly as he eyes the letter. “I don’t plan too.” his mother replies as she quickly pulls the boy into a firm hug. “We are already proud William, do your best.” she adds as tears form in her eyes. William pulls his hat up on his head a bit as a large goofy smile spreads across his features.  “Dennea worry mum, I’ll make both ya and dad and mah parents whom watch over from ahbove me even prouder!” He proclaims as he turns to the door with a final wave he twist the knob and begins on his own Adventure.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 18, 2010)

Simon took the hoody of, the design the familiar Gurren Laggan skull, as charmander receiver some water and then a sneeze too. 

"Haha thank you. Nice to meet you Yuki and Rin?"

He said somewhat caught off guard as he noticed another brown haired boy (Tsuna) rolling on the ground, trying to extinguish some flames.

"What the?"

Simon said taking the shirt of, and dropping it on his backpack as he walked over to Tsuna, just behind Rin, with Yuki already there. This was a funny moment, but Simon didn't laugh at the guy, obviously that could have happened to anyone. For some reason his charmander struck him as the type to do exactly that type of stuff. "Are you ok?" He remained silent for a moment as charmander came along with him, pulling his pants and making Simon look at it.

"Ow thanks buddy."

He noticed that his pokemon had a white t-shirt in its paw and brought it over for Simon. Well that was... umm nice of it. Simon was somewhat caught off guard, he didn't honestly expect it to be considerate of him. Patting it on it's head Simon smiled at his pokemon.

"I'll treat you to something yummy later. Ok? You've earned it."

The duo turned around and looked at the three other trainers, with both Simon and charmander sitting down, Indian style, and looking at them.

"You know! We should travel together! Would be better then on our own, right?"

It was the first idea that came to his mind, and he said it our loud. It didn't come out half bad to him, after all Domino city could lead them everywhere, so why not team up and help each other achieve their dreams and have fun together.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2010)

_Outside Artic Flora_

Irving and his Totodile climbed up on top of a hill with the item finder, sweeping the snowy hill for items. 

"Not even a beep." Irving said, disappointed. He and Totodile sit on the hill, taking in the view the spot provided.

From the top of the hill they can see a wide expanse covered by snow, much like a desert. A small patch of trees stood proudly a few dozen meters from a large snow dune. The town with its  stone houses and townspeople walking on gray concrete was a stark contrast to the perpetual white around this area of Sairu. And of course Argent Peak loomed over everything like a Nidoking watching his young sleep under his protective shadow.

"Argent Peak looks beautiful, doesn't it Dile?" Irving asked.

Totodile jumped off his shoulder and nodded. 

"Someday, I'm going to go to the top of that mountain." 

They both spent the next few hours just sitting on top of the hill, playing 'find the swinub' that usually hide a few meters under the snow in large burrows for warmth, as well as to search for hot springs which they would find sometimes. It got tiresome to play quickly though.

Bored,the dimunitive crocodile which was actually a few inches smaller than its kin began to claw through the snow with surprising speed. The little creature then jumped into the hole it made and dug deeper.

His trainer laughed. "Looking for treats Totodile?" He got up and brushed off some snow from his pants. "Come on, I'll get you some back at the town."

No response came from the hole Totodile made. Irving walked closer to the hole and kneeled next to it, sticking his face inside. "Totodi-" 

"*TOTO! TOTO!*" Totodile suddenly bursts out of the hole clamping on to his master's face with his teeth. 

"AGH! Totodile, get off! Agh!" Irving screamed as he grabbed his pokemon and yanked him off his nose. It was swelling from the bite, but thankfully Totodile didn't clamp down hard enough to make him bleed.

The little creature was practically hyperventilating, burying his face in his master's chest and shivering out of fear. It was kind of cute actually.

"What is it pal?" Irving asked trying to soothe his frightened pokemon. "Was it another Makuhita?"

It was worse than that. At that moment the ground burst, and from it a very, very angry group of Snorunt lead by one that had a bite wound on its head. The leader snorunt pointed at Totodile, and at once his group pelted Irving with powder snow. 

"Crap! Let's get out of here!"  Irving and Totodile bolted off, with the Snorunt in pursuit.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 18, 2010)

*And So the Journey Begins Pt. 1*

~ Somewhere in Sairu ~ 

William stepped out onto his front lawn as the sun, climbing ever higher in the sky, beat down on him bathing him warmly. It was much brighter then he thought it would be. The subtle rustle of his cloths is softly heard as he pulled his free left hand up to the brim of his hat. With a firm tug he pulled the hat down further over his head casting the much needed shade over his eyes. He was more then ready to start his grand adventure, but what direction would he go was the question. Looking to the right of his house, westward, he knows that there is plains and forested areas, well mostly, not something he was too fond of. The scenery he loved was in the mountainous areas of Sairu. So as a smile slipped across his futures the boy lugs his father?s large bag over his shoulders as he walks down the drive leading to the road. Once he gets there he turns toward the East and begins to walk in that direction.

The plain houses passed by as children played in their yards. The clamor is as it always was about Pokemon and being trainers as they played. Tipping his hat to an officer as he passed by he realizes just how small Maruishi Town was. Outside the residence area there was only the Mart, Pokemon Center and a small Post Office, the largest building in town,  which also doubled as the Police Station. It made Snow Point look huge in comparison. William shoved his hands in his pockets as he walked along, his glance cast toward the ground. Not paying attention to where he was going he runs head long into somebody. Williams eyes widen as he takes a couple awkward steps back as he almost losses his balance.  ?Why dennea watch where?? William cuts his sentence short as he gaze turns up and he sees who he bumped into. 

It was an older man dressed in dark slacks and a blue button up shirt. A tattered lab coat loosely hugged his form as his fancied himself a Pokemon Professor although he wasn?t.   ?Ah so you finally setting out on your adventure are you son?? the graying man says with a smile.  ?Ya jus? pop oot o? nowhere dennea Jimmy?? William replies with a grin as the leather strap of is pack groans under a tightening grip.  ?Jim please Willy.? the man replies. A smug smile slipped across William?s features as he disliked being called Willy as much as Jim disliked Jimmy.  ?So whit ya up t? Jim?? William asks as he rocked on his heels. ?Not much, I just came here to give you this? Jim hands a bag over ?and to wish you luck.? Jims says. William curiously opens the bag, inside two slices of Cheese Cake were neatly set on top of the other and wrapped lovingly. ?The Misses tells me how much you love her cheese cake so she asked me to bring you and CB a slice a piece as a good luck token.? Jim adds as drool partly forms in the corners of William?s mouth. 

 ?Tell her I said thank ya Jim.? William replies as he folds the bag?s corner back over. ?Well, don?t let me keep you from your adventuring Will. And take care son.? Jim says as he steps to the side as William places the bag in his back pack. Reaching out William shakes Jim?s hand firmly before setting off on his journey again. As William?s form shrank in the distance Jim tapped his bottom lip with his pointer and index fingers. "There was something else I needed to tell him?.. Oh YEAH!!?  Dashing forward a bit he begins to shout. ?William! Watch out for Geodude in the hills and mountains!  They can look like normal rocks!!!? he hollers wildly. William only waves his hand as he vanished down the trail. ?Well I hope that he heard me. Samantha would skin me alive if I let anything happen to our grandson.? he says with an uneasy smile as a sweat drop appears on the side of his head.     

~ Sometime Later ~ 

William was making good time. He was already starting to pass into the mountains. The Pokemon that he had passed on his way thus far mostly ignored him, just another human. Nothing new. On a small outcropping he comes to a stop. Reaching into an inner pocket of his vest he pulls out a Pokeball. Pressing the button in the center the small ball more then doubles in size. Still holding the ball he allows it to split as he holds it out toward the ground.  ?Come on CB this is ah good place as any.? William muses as the small Pokemon appears in a flash of light.   ?Cu?? it asks inquisitively as William sets on a large rock.  ?Jus? ah wee brake lad, we have some of grandma?s cheesecake.? William replies as he fumbles in his back pack.  ?Cu Cu Cu BOOONEEE!? CB exclaims as it jumps about. 

With a soft tap CB lands on a smaller rock beside William and brings his club down with a thwack! As it happily rocked back and forth. But moments after he had hit the rock it started to move and with a jolt it tosses CB to the ground. William closes up his pack as CB lands safely and then he too jumps toward his Pokemon as the rock lifts off the ground.  ?Dude?Geo. Geodude!? the rock Pokemon exclaims angrily as it turns around with a rather sour expression gleaming in it?s eyes.  ?I think ya made it mad CB.? William says with a chuckle.  ?Cuuu?? CB replies with a you think tone.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 18, 2010)

Ian stops off at his local Poke Mart. "Hello again Ian. How are you and Charmander?"
"We're great. I need some pokeballs, I'm going to try and catch my first pokemon."
The man hands him two pokeballs. Ian goes to pay him for the two. "Just pay for one. The second one is on me." The man says as he takes the right amount of money out of Ian hand.
Ian smiles as he clips the pokeballs on his belt next to Charmanders, "Thanks mister."
"You very welcome, just come by after and show me which pokemon you caught."
Ian nods and says, "No problem."

Ian decided to take a walk along his local beach. The sound on the waves on the shore was so relaxing that Ian and Charmander walked so far they couldnt see thier town.
"I think we might have walked a little to far Charmander."
"Charmander char." Charmander responds with a nod.
"I agree lets go back."
When the two of them turn thhay are greeted by a Krabby. Ian pulls out his Pokedex, but ignores what it has to say because he's seen a thousand of these things.
"A Krabby would make a great addition to the team, what do you think Charmander?" Ian asks looking down at Charmander.
"Char, Char." Charmander replies excitedly.
As Charmander goes to confront Krabby Ian warns, "Just watchout Charmander it's a water type pokemon."
Charmander doesn't reply to Ians warning and walks right up to Krabby.
"Charmander?"
"Cookie."
"Char, charmander char."
"Cookie cookie!" The Krabby jumps around excited.
Charmander walks back over to Ian and says, "Charmander."
Ian cocks his head, "What happend?"
"Charmander, char char, charmander." Charmander says as he nugdes at the pokeballs on Ians belt.
"You want me to attept to catch it? But it will be sure to brake free. Fine, Fine." Charmander was agueing with Ian.
Ian picks a pokeball of his belt, expands it, and throws it at the Krabby infront of him. The pokeball rolls around for a couple seconds then stops. "Alright! We should take him to Nurse Joy just to make sure he's healthy."


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 18, 2010)

*Tsuna*

Simon took the shirt of, and dropped it on tsunas backpack as he walked over to Tsuna, just behind Rin, with Yuki already there. This was a funny moment, but Simon didn't laugh at Tsuna.

“Are you okay?” She asked kneeling next to him. Simon remained silent for a moment as charmander came along with him, pulling his pants and making Simon look at it.

"Wah... y-yeah thanks for helping me"he said smiling to the three trainers and a bit more relaxed than before.

"You know! We should travel together! Would be better then on our own, right?"

"S-Seriously...that would be great!"he said excited for what the others have a drop on their heads.

"Sorry...Im Tsunayoshi but the people call me Tsuna"he said pointing to himself.

" And this guy is my partner Blaze"he affirmed pointing at the little fire monkey who was now at his shoulder.

_"Chimchar!"_the  monkey said greeting the other trainers and pokemon by helping tsuna(even if he was the one who started all).

"A-about travel together,t-that would be good but right now Im lostT_T, do you know where we are?"he asked confused while the others and even their pokemon have a big drop on their heads, again.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 18, 2010)

Akita falls asleep as a Wurmple is chewing on a leave where she is sitting as Bulbasaur looks up and sees the Wurple and nudges her.

"What is it, I just want to sleep" and opens her eyes and hears what Bulbasaur is looking at "looks easy to catch, let catch it. It will be a good friend to our team, right?"

"Balba, Balba" He responses to what Akita is saying.

Akita pulls out her pokedex and hears a voice "Wurmple, the Worm Pok?mon. Wurmple live primarily off of sap from trees. The suction cups on its feet keep it from slipping. Wurmple can learn these attacks Tackle, String Shot, and Poison Sting."

Akita gets up is still staring at the Wurple "let's do this, Bulbasur Razor Leaf."  As Bulbasur release his leaves at the Wurmple hitting the tree where the Wurple is still eating the same leave as the tree is cut by Bulbsaur's leaves. The Wurple stops eating and shot a string of silk.

"Dodge it and use razorleaf once more and do not let it get away."

"Bulbasur" and he dodges the string of silk and respones to Akita command to use razor leave again, as the Wurple came down to the floor of the forest and uses posion tail and charge forward towards Bulbasur. Bulbasur dodges again as the Warple went straight for Akita. Bulbasur uses vinewhip to stop Wurple attacking her and holds it up slamming the Wurple to the ground.

"Bulba, Bulba, Bulba" Bulbasur sounds so excited.

Akita hears Bulbasur and finds a empty pokeball and pushes in the middle making the pokeball double in size. She throws the pokeball in the direction where the Wurple is and waited for the sound of the pokeball hoping it is a sucess or a failure. As Bulbasur watches the pokeball as it roll around for a few seconds and it stops moving, it is a catch and Bulbasur picks the pokeball off the ground and runs towards Akita who bends down waiting to pet him and also pick him up.

"Great work Bulbasur" and picks him up and put him on her shoulders as Bulbasur let go of the pokeball and Akita grabs it before it hits the ground. She puts the pokeball with Balbasur's pokeball and will mark it later. 

"Let's go to the nearest Pokemon center, to see he not hurt and healthy" and starts packing her things up that is dry now dry in her rucksack.

"Bulbasur" as he is still excited about Wurple.

After finishing packing Akita did not feel well, almost sick like and a fever.

"Bulba" and became concern about her.

I am okay, le't get to the Pokemon center and don't worry. Akita knows she was posion by something from the scratch on her knee. and they start walking to find a way out of the forest and to the Pokemon Center.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 18, 2010)

*Rin…*

“I…um…”  Rin began then dug into her bag and pulled out a lollipop and began to suck on it.  “I suppose…”  She began than Tsuna began to talk.  “Oh right.  This is Domino City.”  She said standing still cuddling her Torchic.

“Tooorchiiiccc….”  The little pokemon whined pushing it’s face against her in her shyness the uproar getting to her.

“It’s okay…”  Rin soothed Chicky.  “It might be helpful to have others around.  Won’t be as dangerous.”

“Tor!  Torchic!”  

“I know you can help protect me.”

“Tor!  TOR!”  

“You will be awesome protection.”  Rin thought for a moment.  “But what if we come across a Mightyena?  Or Yuki finds a wiley Goldeen?”

“TORCHIC!”  It cried pushing against her and shivering.

“So traveling with others will help.  Right?”

“Tor…”  Chicky said quietly while Rin hugged her.

“What do you think Yuki?”  Rin asked her sister.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 18, 2010)

*Miguel Sludge*

The forest was pressing on him. The whole trees-everywhere-and-nothing-else thing was getting quite depressing. Miguel looked over at Inferno, who was walking beside him a lot more docile then it had ever walked before. "Ye're tired as well, eh, buddy?" Miguel stopped and sat down on the ground. "Well I got some nice news for us... We're fucking lost" He hauled his bag from his back and pulled out some food. 

"Char char!"

"Sometimes I think I should've called ye Charlotte, you know that?" Miguel said, throwing a small bag of food at Inferno's feet. The orange dragon-like creature happily went to eat while Miguel fished a map out of his bag. Studying the map for a while, Miguel only became more irritated. "Hey Inf! Ye know, the map says we're in a fucking forest! I'd never have figured that out on my own" the sarcasm rolled of his tongue like booze rolled in when it was available. "Well, whatever, we'll just walk one direction until we get out somewhere. It should work, though we might have to do the whole distance over" Miguel burst into laughing. He didn't really care anyway. Inferno just looked at him with wide eyes. Miguel laughed even louder.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 18, 2010)

Chapter 1: Setting off!

Ace finished packing his back, he pulled one band over his shoulder and petted Poliwag

"I'm sorry to leave you here right now but you can't join, there are a lot of strong and wild pokemon out there, you take care of mom okay?"

the light blue Poliwag nodded and made a determined sound
"Poli!"

Ace pulled out his new attained pokeball he received early this day

"Polii!" He said in a hysteric manner
Ace kneeled down and hugged Poliwag

"You're still not used to him right? Well...Perhaps the next time I return you two can get along."

Ace waved his mother and Poliwag goodbye and walked through the outskirts of town, he released the pokemon from his ball

Cyndaquil appeared and lit his fire on his back, he was still cautious of Ace.
Ace made a friendly wave

"Don't worry Cyndaquil, I won't make you train or let you battle if you don't want to, let's just keep it to fun exploring for now?"

The Cyndaquil silently nods

"Alright! Let's go to Domino city!"

Together they stepped towards the east, starting their beginning adventure.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2010)

The Snorunt were surprisingly fast, blasting powder snow as they attempted  to hit Irving and Totodile. Luckily their aim was pretty bad, so the attacks did n't even hit. They were relentless however, and the number of powder snow blasts they unleashed meant one of them will hit Irving eventually.

"Totodile! We have to lose these guys!" Irving said just as another powder snow missed him by inches. "Use Substitute!"

A blob-like substance began to be secreted out of Totodile's body. The blob formed an exact copy of Totodile, albeit paler in complexion than the real thing. The substitute jumped out of Irving's arms and provoked the snorunts by throwing snow balls at them. Several of the Snorunts took offense to this and began to chase the substitute, which ran away as fast as possible with at least 4 Snorunt following it.

Irving paused briefly to see if his trick worked. To his horror it only did partially. "Crap, not all of them took the bait!" He began to run faster, the remaining Snorunt resorting to use the more powerful Icy Wind attack. 

This time they didn't miss. Irving went down from one of the Icy Winds, hitting his head on a rock. His Totodile jumped out of his arms just in the nick of time, but his trainer was knocked out. 

Totodile tried to drag his master to safety, but he was too heavy for a pokemon his size. The snorunt where catching up to them, and from the looks of things the substitute was already defeated. He looked around for a hiding place, but could find only rocks covered in snow and a ledge that lead to a fall 20 meters to the ground. In front of them loomed Argent Peak,a large blizzard that seems to only be getting larger spreading from the top of the mountain. With no other option, Totodile went undeground.

Snorunt surrounded the unconcious Irving, unsure of what to do with him. Their leader only wanted Totodile, and with him disappearing they didn't know what to do. 

The Snorunt leader approached Irving and hit him in the face."Snorunt! Sno sno sno!"  It said to the still unconcious Irving. Leader Snorunt shook his head, and began to slap Irving until he woke up. Irving still would not wait, so the Snorunt resorted to using powder snow again.

Before they could do that however, one of the Snorunt suddenly fell into a hole that opened underneath it. The other Snorunt approached the hole to see what happened to their friend. One of the Snorunt that tried to peak into the hole was suddenly blasted with a jet of water. With the conditions at Argent Peak the water froze quickly, trapping the Snorunt in a frozen fountain. It didn't injure it much but it was completely immobile now. 

The snow underneath another Snorunt collapsed, revealing another hole. Loud bites and a the sound of water jetting out alarmed the Snorunt, and when they finally looked inside another of their friends was frozen, this one actually injured. The other Snorunt began to panic, running around as more pitfalls trapped them in the same predicament as their fellows.

3 Snorunt remained, the leader and two others. The leader Snorunt carefully walked towards the last hole where one of its comrades was attacked. A few steps before it reached the hole the leader Snorunt felt the snow underneath it move, and jumped out of the way. Leader Snorunt grinned vindictively, and directed its allies to surround the hole. "Sno sno snorunt sno!" The 3 Snorunt prepared to launch an icy wind into the hole, defeating the assailant once and for all.

Behind them the snow collapsed, and Totodile burst out of the ground. He looked shaken and nervous, but knew what it had to do. With a blast of water Totodile pushed the 3 Snorunt into the hole. He rushed quickly to the trap he set up, finishing the job with a final water gun that froze the Snorunt underneath. Being Ice types they would eventually escape the ice trap, but it will take a while.

Totodile approached his master and tried to wake him up again, this time with a gentle spray of water. Irving woke up, his head still in pain and his face covered with little icicles. Irving looked at one of the frozen holes and saw one of the Snorunt trapped inside. 

"You did this?" He asked Totodile. 

"*DILE! TOTODILE!*" Totodile nodded. 

Irving smiled and gave his pokemon a hug. "You're awesome pal." Totodile jumped up to Irving's shoulder and hung on it like a scarf once again. "Now that that's over, I really don't know what else could go wrong with this day."

"ABOMASNOW!!!!!!"

"......uh-oh."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 18, 2010)

"Heres your pokemon Ian. He's in great shape, he should be a great add to your team. Have a great afternoon!" Nurse Joy sings as she hands Ian his pokeball.
"Thanks Ms. Joy." Ian replies as he leaves the Poke Center.
"Charmander, Char."
"Thats just were I was going to head Charmander, thanks for the reminder." Ian responds to Carmander as they walk in the direction of the Poke Mart.

"Ah, your back. So?" The shop keep asks.
Ian tosses Krabbys pokeball on the ground, and Krabby jumps out.
"A Krabby eh? It looks like a fair sized one. I definatly wouldn't want to be on the recieving end of those things." The keeper points to Krabbys claws.
"Cookie cookie!" Kraaby accepted the complement.
"Alright Krabby, return." Ian puts Krabby back into his pokeball.
"He sure is a happy little guy. Thanks for showing me you new pokemon, it takes me back to the days when i was a trainer."
After talking with the shop keep about some tips Ian exits the store to see his friend running at him again.
"Ian lets go again! Round two!"
"I'm always ready for a friendly competition."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 19, 2010)

Yuki looks at the three, Kip walking out of the water again, ?Hmm?Normality is best to be broken.? she says, then hugs her mudkip, ?Right Kip??

?Kip!  Mudkip!? 

?Well, I guess that has been settled then.? Yuki says, standing up, setting Kip down.  She spits in both hands and outstretches them to the boys.  After hands had been shook, she looks to Rin, ?They passed the test.? 

"Ew, they're almost as gross as you!" Rin exclaims at Yuki.

"That's why they passed your little sister's test." Yuki grins, looking down at Rin.

"Mmhhmm..." Rin says, just nodding.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 19, 2010)

Simon looked at the trio or Rin, Yuki and Tsuna. All of their pokemon, starters by the way, showed mixed reactions with Chicky being shy about the idea and running to Rin, while Kip was happy about it. Simons charmander wasn't too happy about the idea, as he made a mean stare in Kip's direction. The small fire pokemon that he was he walked over to Kip, saying in poke-ish.

"_Yo, so why are you blue?_"

With a smack on charmanders head Simon laughed, that wasn't nice, and he wouldn't have his pokemon be a bully, act nasty or get into fights outside of training of gyms. Speaking of nasty behavior Yuki spit in her hand and offered it to Simon, somewhat catching him of guard with that.

"Glad to see that we're not alone in this one."

Yuki also had the dream of becoming the best, that certainly was an interesting development. Certainly there were hundreds of boys and girls in this region who had that exact same dream, but Yuki and Simon would travel together, and it was intriguing to him to see how they would get along. Looking at Tsuna he smiled as he picked up his backpack.

"So speaking about traveling together, where were you guys heading?"

The certainly had a variety of options to choose from, as all the direction were open for them. They would have to go through some forests if they wished to see some pokemon and catch a few, so one thing remained a given. They wouldn't miss the woods.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2010)

Kent walked aimlessly through the forest, bringing the region map up on his pokedex. "We need to keep heading west Tote." He said, taking a large gulp of pokecola. "This thing says that there are a lot of growlithe over that way. You know what a growlithe is?"

"Totodile." Tote said, nodding his head in affirmative.

"Good. Cause I'm gonna catch one, and evolve it into an Arcanine. And then I can like...ride it.

"Toto? Toto...dile..."

"Fine then. No riding the Arcanine. You're no fun at all, you know that Tote?"


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 19, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic, 8 Years Ago*

Kinzey leaned around the corner to listen to his mom and the scary man talk. They were in the kitchen and didn't want him to hear them.

"Oh Proffessor," his mother sighed, "I just don't know what to do with him. Ever sense his father left he has lost all confidence. What should I do?"

"Well I might have a solution. I just got a Treeko in today. Perhaps we can introduce the two".

"Thats a great idea! I'll go get him right now!" His mother began coming down the hall, and he had to run up the steps to avoid getting caught...

"Treeko, Come out!"

Out of the pokeball came a light green pokemon with a red chest and a green tail. "Treeko!" it said.

"You two have fun" said the man, leaving the room.

"You...You're not going to ignore me like the other kids do, r-right?".

"Eeko tree", it replied, shaking its head.

"C-cool. My name's Kinzey",

*And the rest, as they say, is history.*


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 19, 2010)

As Akita and Bulbasur continues walking through the forest, Akita starts hallucinating and starts humming an odd tune that does not make sence at all. Bulbasaur jumps down and uses vine whip as the vines attaches to her cane and helps guide her.

"It a pretty day, I do not want to hear the lecture on ancient pokemon professor."

"Bulba" Bulbasaur respones and makes his pace faster.

Akita looks around trying to pick up different sounds but it sounded peacefull, "what happen to the pokemon, something happen in this forest?" and starts walking faster as Bulbasaur keeps up with her. As Bulbasaur sees a clearing with a nearby building, he is wondering who is there to help and Akita faints to the ground.

"BULBASUAR" as Bulbasuar release the vines to Akita's cane and runs to the building as he gets to the building Bulbasur sees there is a pokeball on the building and breaks one of the windows using razor leave. As the male Bulbasaur jumps in he is encounter by a Chansey.

"Chansey" she is mad at Bulbasur.

"BULBA, BULBA,BULBASAUR" Bulbasur frantically says Chansey as Nurse Joy hears the comotion and walks towards the two pokemon. Bulbasaur jumps out the window shaking of some glass as Chansey jumps out as well and follow the Bulbasaur. Nurse Joy wants to know what the heck as gotton into them and runs out the door of the Pokemon center.

Bulbasaur runs back to Akita and nudges her to see she is still with him. Chansey and Nurse Joy is right behind him.

Nurse Joy sees Akita on the ground and puts a hand on her forehead and looks in the direction of the forest.

"Your friend has been poison" Nurse Joy picks Akita up and runs back to the Pokemon Center, as Bulbasaur leads the way back to the building. Nurse Joy with Akita, Bulbasaur, and Chansey entering the Pokemon center as Nurse Joy lays Akita on a bed as Chansey puts a cold rag on her forehead. Nurse Joy pulls out a few shots.

"Keeps those Beedrill away from me." Akita mutters and starts twisting and turning. Nurse Joy holds her down as Chansey gives her a shot to make her sleep before giving Akita the antidote. Bulbasaur just watch wondering his master will be okay.

Akita fell asleep and Nurse Joy gives her the antidote through three shots of the stuff. Nurse Joy leaves her in the room as Chansey finishes up and leaves the room to help with other pokemon. Bulbasuar jumps on the bed and lays down next to Akita and fall asleep.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2010)

"ABOMASNOW!" The tree/yeti creature roared, beating its chest with its mighty arms. A shower of icicles replaced the snowfall around them as the Abomasnow unleashed its fearsome special ability, Snow Warning. A fierce shower of hail that could last for hours if it wanted has enveloped the area around Abomasnow, and judging from how large the area of effect was this one was an especially powerful specimen of its species.

"Totodile!" Irving reached for his pokemon and hit him inside his jacket to protect Totodile from the hail, zipping it up for maximum protection. 

"SNOW!" With a swing of its arm Abomasnow sent a flurry of razor-sharp leaves at Irving. He jumped out of the way, and from his jacket Totodile fired a shot of water, but it was untimately futile. The water gun froze before it even hit, falling to the snow where it was covered by the howling blizzard.

"We really need to get out of here pal." Irving said the obvious, and Totodile nodded in agreement. He ran as fast as he can away from Abomasnow, but the snow was getting deeper and much more difficult to traverse. The hail storm that rendered them almost blind wasn't helping either. 

He could see almost nothing now, as the icicles threatened to cut his eyes the same way it did the few portions of Irving's body exposed to the elements. Totodile was getting hurt as well, the blistering shards were scratching his skin as well. Behind them the Abomasnow's outline could be seen, raising its arm for another attack.

"Don't worry Totodile, we'll get out of this." Irving reassured. Totodile was hiding itself in his shirt once again, afraid of the blistering hail and the  Abomasnow behind them. 

A swooping sound, like a jet bursting through the air drowned the noise made by the hail storm. A razor-sharp shard of ice pierced through his leg, causing him to tumble."Agh!" He screamed. Totodile winced, tugging his master's shirt. Irving managed a grin and pet his pokemon. "Keep your head down pal, this big mook won't hurt you." He began to crawl through the snow, but a foot stomped on his back. 

"ABOMASNOW!" The Abomasnow roared in triumph. It aimed its left arm at Irving's head, and from it a green bud began to grow out of its limb.

Things were looking grim for Irving. Whatever move the Abomasnow was about to use it can't be good. He unbuttoned his jacket, letting Totodile out. "Run away pal... it doesn't know you're under me." He urged his pokemon.

Totodile shook his head, unwilling to leave his master. "*Totodile, toto toto.*" 

Irving grit his teeth. He could feel a pang of pain on his back as the seed attached itself onto him. "Totodile...that's an order..."

With tears in his eyes Totodile followed his master's orders, and dug itself a hole for escape. 

"Good... get away pal..." Irving muttered. It was better this way. Totodile was fairly young, barely a year old. He didn't want to see his pal suffer, and he didn't want him to see him suffer. His uncle and the townspeople would surely grieve when they find his body, but at least Totodile would have a chance. 

"*DILE!*" The little crocodile jumped out from underneath the Abomasnow and clamped down on its left arm. The Abomasnow screamed, yanking out the Leech Seed it planted on Irving. 

Abomasnow slammed its arm on the ground repeatedly, trying to get Totodile off, but he would not let go. Once a Totodile had reason to clamp onto something it would be almost impossible for it to let go.

"Totodile..." Irving rolled himself upwards, where he could see his Totodile being battered by the Abomasnow. "STOP IT! I'M YOUR PREY, ABOMASNOW, LEAVE HIM ALONE!" He screamed, tears running through his face.

Enraged, Abomasnow slammed Totodile on the ground once again, this time with force so great pieces of wood from its body flew off like shrapnel. 

"*Toto...*" He twitched. Totodile finally let go, unable to continue. 

"ABOMASNOW!" But the plant yeti was not finished. The Abomasnow lifted its arm to the air and readied another wood hammer. 

"GET AWAY!" A boost of adrenaline rejuvinated Irving, and with his temporary strength he lunged himsef above Totodile to take the hit. 

"Protect the child." 

Before Abomasnow could finish them off, a hand as large as the Abomasnow clutched it in its claws. 

"ABO! ABOMA?" Confused, it used its wood hammer on the arm, but it couldn't even hurt it. Even the hail wasn't leaving a scratch.  

"Throw the enemy away, seismic toss." 

With that order the arm lifted Abomasnow into the air as effortlessly as the Abomasnow swung Totodile around, and threw it into the sky. 

"Now, this hail isn't good for anyone's health, except maybe the ice types and those with thick fat." A warm laugh that made Irving feel safe echoed through the hail storm. "Sunny Day." With that order the hail dissipated, and above the sun finally shown. 

Irving could see a tall man in a white robe stood a few meters away from him. Behind this man was a gigantic Ursaring, probably at least 20 feet tall. 

"We had better get you to the doctor." Was the last thing he heard before Irving finally lost conciousness.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 19, 2010)

*Tsuna*

"So speaking about traveling together, where were you guys heading?"

That was a good question, even if he understood it in otherwise,Tsuna got lost and scared a lot of times in this few days that he doesnt even remember where he "was going"(goals).So he started to think about that he was lost until now so "why does he began his journey?" he thought.Then an image of his father appeared.Yeah he wanted to be like his father, a true pokemon master.

"W-well We were supposed to go..." he said not so sure.After that and idea como through his mind "Long coast city", that was the name that the lab assistant where he got Blaze said.

"Y-yeah We were supposed to go to Long coast city and challenge the gym leader...b-but I need more pokemon for that and to be strong... I guess u-_-"he said doubting again,Chimchar only sighed, Tsuna needs a lot of self confidence.

_"Chimchar!!"_Blaze roared in Tsunas ear ,a bit annoyed by his trainer attitude.

"Sorry,sorry Blaze...And What about all of you??"Tsuna asked waiting for the answer hoping they to have the same destination as him. 

While Chimchar was at the ground trying to have a conversation with Simon`s Charmander.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 19, 2010)

Chapter 2: Road to Domino city

Ace and Cyndaquil were still on their way, in a patch of grass they saw a Rattata sitting gnawing on some grass

Ace clenches his fist

"Cyndaquil, let's see if he wants to play with you."

Cyndaquil nodded and walked over to the Rattata

"Quil...?"

The Rattata looked up to Cyndaquil and wiggled his tail
Cyndaquil followed the tail and in a flash the Rattata suddenly headbutted him, Cyndaquil flew away due the blow and tumbled over a couple of times

"Cyndaquil!"

The Rattata bared his fangs
Cyndaquil stood up and stumbled over a stone afterwards, laying flat on the ground

"Cyndaquil! We have to fight back!"
Cyndaquil stood up again and flames thrusted out of his back

"Quickly now! Tackle!"

Cyndaquil ran towards Rattata and was ready to hit but before he could connect Rattata moved out of the way and bit Cyndaquil on the side of his head!
Cyndaquil squacked and backed away, getting a tackle from Rattata once again.

"Cyndaquil!!"

Cyndaquil tried to tackle once again on his own initiative, but only to be countered again.

Cyndaquil jumped away behind Ace all scratched up

"Cyndaquil, you can do this! Do a Ember!"
Cyndaquil shyly moved in front of Ace and opened his mouth

"Cyndaaa...Quil!!" 
He spitted out a flame towards Rattata, succesfully connecting it.
The Rattata quickly dashed out of the flames and towards Cyndaquil, biting it once again but this time in it's nose, holding him tight.

"D-Damn it...I can't use force on that little Rattata...Alright Cyndaquil, get inside your pokeball!"

Ace held out his pokeball trying to return Cyndaquil in it but not succeeding in it.

"What the...Could this be the technique called 'Pursuit'?"

Ace held his head between his hands in despair not knowing what to do

"Boy, don't leave your pokemon hanging! Coach him to a victory!" 
A voice suddenly called out

A man with messy black hair, big glasses and a long white coat on suddenly appeared
"Use a smokescreen!"

Ace was suprised and looked at his pokemon that was still held tightly in the jaws of Rattata

"S-Smokescreen!!"

A black cloud of smoke was released from Cyndaquil's mouth and covered both pokemon, out of confusion and loss of sight he released his grip on Cyndaquil, the latter who quickly moved out of Rattata's reach.

"Now go Porygon!" the glassed person yelled out

A porygon appeared in front of the Rattata
"Now Porygon! Magnet Rise!!"

Porygon gave of a light from his whole body and Rattata suddenly started to float, the trainer walked over to him and pushed a lavendel colored pokeball against the Rattata, capturing it.

"Y-You catched it! I wanted that one.." Ace said

The man pushed his glasses closer to his head

"Then you should have fought better, it's only rightfully yours when you do the battle yourself."

Ace sighed
"By the way, what's that odd Pokeball?"

The trainer looked at the pokeball
"Ah this...It's called a Heal ball, it restores the health of the Pokemon in it, I will release it to the wild after it is fully restored."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2010)

Rin…


“Where are we going?”  Rin thought for a moment as she repeated the question.  They had been so concerned with leaving that they had forgotten they needed a place to get to.  “I hadn’t thought about it I guess…”  she said, the stick of her lollipop moving from one side of her mouth to the other.  “I guess for me I just need to get somewhere to catch more pokemon.”  Rin looked down at Chicky and hugged her closer.  “I pretty sure you need more than one pokemon to be a breeder.” 

The little Torchic looked up at Rin with wide eyes at the statement making Rin laugh.  “I know you need more than one.”  She said causing Chicky to give a big sigh of relief.  “But, Yuki wants to be a trainer like you two.  So she needs pokemon also but places she can battle.”  Rin shrugged then.  “We can go North, South, East, or West.  It doesn’t matter to me but we need to make sure we have enough supplies first!”


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 19, 2010)

*Rakiyo; Outskirts of Ghosts Edge*

"What's it doing?" Rakiyo asked watching from atop a cliff as a small Pichu digs away at a pile of rubble taking one stone off at a time. It's hands bloodied from how long it had been digging away and it's skin powered with the dust of the earth. Exhaustion seemed to set in as it struggled to stand on it's wobbly legs. "Pi.Chu.Pi.Chu" The little monster chanted on as it took off more and more rocks.

"It seems to be digging something up" One of the cheerleaders retorted. Dropping to the floor the stone in it's hand wobbled away, Pichu laid face first in the ground panting. "Piiii" It said weakly as it seemed to passed out. "It seems like it's done" Rakiyo commented sounding a bit dissapointed, Suddendly to their surprise the pichu made it back up to it's feet fighting the fatigue.

It's bloody little paws leaving prints on the stone as it continued to dig. "Pi....Pi,,,,Pi" It chanted on.

- Pichu; A Week ago -

"GET BACK HERE YOU BASTARD!" A Shop owner called out angry as two small pichu's bursted from the side cutting a quick corner with a loaf of bread in their mouth. Their small little fangs clinging on for dear life as it could potentially be the only food they get for a while. Quickly jumping atop a few barrells they dodge swipes of the man's broom.

The small female pichu nearly falls off the roof hanging on by the its small little paws dropping the bread from its jaws. "PI!" It called out watching the small loaf fall down and plop on the ground. The boy Pichu ran towards her picking her up saving her just in time from another swipe of the broom.

Escaping they ended up at a nearby river bank, The streaming water rushing past the edge of the river bank. The female Pichu named Pii sat next to he male Pichu named Chuu, Having no food to eat it looked at it's empty hands. It's stomach grumbling with hunger, To her surprise Chuu offers her some. "Pii" It says pushing the piece of bread towards her with his forehead.

Pii looks on not sure if she should take it but then skins her teeth into munching away at the food. The two spent all their time together looking out for one another. Alone in this world they needed to be sure. Though they didnt have every luxury they were content until that tragic day...


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 19, 2010)

Nurse Joy walks over to her and enters the room that Akita is in and walks over to her bedside, taking Akita's glasses off.

"Where am I, in heaven?"

"No you are in a town call Ghosts Edge" Nurse Joy replies and strokes her hair, "you poor dear."

"I am not poor and this is the town where the ghost hang out."

Nurse joy smile "can I see your pokemon to see they are in top condition?"

"Sure, can you look in my bag and hand me the pokeball with the markings on it, please?"

Nurse joy gets up and opens Akita's bag and easy found the pokeball with the markings on it and alsofound the pokeball with the Wurple in it. Hands the pokeball to Akita.

Akita is a bit clusmy and pushes the center of the pokeball to double the size "Return Bulbasaur" and Bulbasaur went into his pokeball. Akita hands the pokeball to Nurse Joy. "Please do not go sneaking off intill the antidote really gets into your system, and that can take a day or so." As nurse Joy leaves the room with Akita's pokemon Akita gets up anyway and sneaks out of the Pokemon Center. She forgot her cane and glasses and runs into a guy that Akita sences could tell this guy is hot. "I am sorry, I did not mean to run into you." Staying calm is thinking this guy is probly I am a total idiot.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 19, 2010)

*Jack Gear*

As Jack walked past the pokemon center, Nurse Joy called out to him. When he walked over, she said "Please, would you do me a favor? There's a pokemon trainer in there and I'm afraid she is going to run off. Will you wait in the lobby and stop her if she does?"

"Sure mam" he replied. Jack was in his outgoing phase, and was glad to help out.

As he went inside, a girl bumped into him. "I am sorry, I did not mean to run into you." she said. She was very pretty and he hoped he didn't say something stupid.

"Oh it's no problem. I'm sorry to have to do this but Nurse Joy asked me to stop you if-". He had noticed that she didn't have any pokeballs. "If you don't mind me asking where are your pokemon?". Then he laughed, saying "Nurse Joy really doesn't want you to leave, does she?".


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 19, 2010)

"I will never leave my pokemon behind for nothing, I needed some fresh air." She thinks the posion is still runing through my veins, I need to go back inside to get my pokemon and rest. Akita could not see the boy see ran into and could sorta make a image of what he looks like and did not want to touch, he may think she is fliriting with him but not at all.

The pokeball that held Bulbasur starts moving and he came out of his pokeball and runs to the room where Akita's stuff is and grabs the cane and runs out of the Pokemon Center and starts looking for Akita.

"Comeback here Bulbasaur" Nurse Joy calls after him and Bulbasur keeps running as Nurse Joy sighs. As Bulbasaur finds Akita and a guy she is talking to and nundges her leg.

Akita feels Bulbasaur and neals down "Thanks Bulbasaur for bring my cane." As Akita stands up my name is Akita Akasuki and this is my Bulbasaur. So what is your name and what type of pokemon are you intrest in?" Have a feeling that Nurse Joy could be mad at me.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 19, 2010)

*Jack Gear*

"My name is Jack Gear. To answer your question I like Dark type pokemon the most. Of course that doesn't mean I would limit myself to just dark pokemon. And this is squirtle". He pulled out a pokeball and out came Squirtle, who promptly greeted: "Squirtle!".

Just then Nurse Joy ran out. "Don't worry, I caught her". Struck by a sudden inspiration, Kinzey asked  "When do you think Akita will get better?".

"About a day" she replied.

"Good. Akita, would you like to travel with me and squirtle in a day? I've got some loose ends I need to tie up in the meantime. It's always a good idea to travel in groups".


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 19, 2010)

I do not mind traveling with you, if you do not mind." The sun is getting to Akita's grey eyes and she shut them. "Are you okay Akita, let's get you in side Nurse Joy replies as she did not want her to faint again.

"Bulbasaur" say Bulbasaur as he tries to make conversation with Jack's Squirtle.

"I am not going to faint, the sun just hurt my eyes. I will see you later Jack or we are coming to see me or meet somewhere in town?"  Beforegoing back inside do you know where we heading next and walks back into some shade and waits for his answer befor heading back to the room that she is staying in. "You should come in now, before I have to give you another dose of medcine and Akita cringes from what Nurse Joy just said.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 19, 2010)

Chapter 3: Karl the PokeResearcher

Ace looked at Cyndaquil, he got beaten up pretty bad
The man tapped Ace's shoulder and handed over a bottle

"Huh?"

"It's a potion, use it on your wounded pokemon, make sure to get a check-up in the nearest pokecentre" the man said with warm voice

Ace nodded and treated Cyndaquil, afterwards he put him back in his pokeball
The man shoved his sleeve up and on his wrist was some kind of digital device, he put in a couple o codes and the Porygon suddenly disappeared

"W-Where did your Porygon go?"

The man gave a gentle tick on his digital device

"I don't keep the Porygon in a pokeball but instead put it in it's natural habitat, a virtual world."

"A-Amazing..!"

"I'm not really fond of keeping pokemon in captivity, instead I capture them research them, nurse them if needed and then release them once again in the wild."

"Ah...So you think I'm a fool with having a pokemon and such..."

"Nahh...It's nothing like that, I just think your a fool because you didn't man up when your pokemon desired direction from you."

Ace looked down, next time he would take care better care of Cyndaquil.

"But for what purpose do you do this?"

The man got a grin on his face, he got excited just having someone interested in it, he turned around and made a strange pose pointing his finger up to the sky

"To do what nobody has done before in pokemon history...To create a complete list of all pokemons"

Ace scratched the back of his head

"Didn't Professor Oak from Kanto do that already? Called the Pokedex?"

The man facepalmed and shaked his head around wild

"No,no,no,no!! The Pokedex is way to general in info, I want to create something that describes the behaviour, food pattern, origin, habitat and relation towards other species, I will call it...the Pokepedia!!" He yelled loudly in a excited way

Ace felt silent from amazement

"Wow...That's some pretty interesting goal!"

"Yes, yes! By the way, I haven't even introduced myself yet, my name is Karl, and what might your name be?"

"Ace! Nice to meet you!"

"Ace hm...Nice name, you share the name of one the national gym leaders, Ace of Northwind town, he is also a fire pokemon user like you!"

"Ah well...I'm not planning on having only fire types, and I still have to decide if I'll take on gym leaders..."

"Aim for it Ace, nothing is impossible!"

Ace nods

Ace and Karl reached a cross-road

"My destination is Suofreight city, where will you be going?"

"Domino city, I want to see the big city once in my life, so that was the first thing on my list." Ace said cheerfully

Karl grinned and readjusted his glasses
"Youth is fun...heh..."


And so the two seperated ways, Ace nearing Domino city where even more new things await him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 19, 2010)

*And So the Journey Begins Pt. 2*

~ Somewhere in Sairu ~ 

 ?Cuuuuuuuuu?..? CB replied as he looked over his shoulder at William. The tone was dull and had that oh you really think so sass to it. A sweat drop formed near the top of the skull helmet as it blankly looked at Wiliam. As CB turned his glance back toward the Geodude the sweat slid the length of his head to the base of his own skull. William could only grin as the angry rock type Pokemon threw a temper tantrum. ?Dude! Dude! Geo! Geo! Dude!! Dude!! Geooooooduuuuuuudeeee!? it said in it?s fit as it threw it arm wildly as it floated in one direction then the other.  ?I wonder how they float like thit.? William asks lowly to himself as he brought his left hand up to his chin.  CB cast his glance back again and looks blankly at William as he tapped his foot.  ?Cubone?? he says in a questioning manner.

 ?Eh, Whit do ya whant CB?? William asks as he glances down at his Pokemon. Before Cubone could answer William?s question however the Geodude was though making his fuss and goes on the offensive as it targets the small brown Pokemon. ?GEODUDE!? it shouts loudly as it charges forward with a tackle. Simultaneously William and CB?s attention cut back to the rock Pokemon as it moved forward. William reacts on instinct as he commands his friend. [color=blue[/color] ?CB dodge t? th? left!?[/color] William shouts aloud. The command wasn?t even totally finished as CB started to obey. Popping off it?s left foot the little Cubone dodges the tackle.  ?Good CB, nao use Head Butt!? William relays and as CB lands it lunges forward and as the Geodude turns CB throws a fierce head butt.

* - CRACCCK!! -* 

It was a painful sound that echoed off the little foot hill. CB just stood there for a second a large tears whelp up in his eyes. They flowed over the edges of the eye holes of his mask and hung there.  ?CUUUUUUBOOOOONE cubone bone bah bone bone bone bone cubone cubone cuuuuuu!? it whined as it ran around. Geodude floated there as it watched the funny little creature run around like a chicken with it?s head cut off. William held back a laugh as he tried to console his friend.  ?Sorry ?bout thit. I fergot thit Geodude are hard as rock.? William says in a apologetic tone. Cubone stops crying and sniffs a bit. Then it marches over to William and looks up at him.  ?Cu? as CB speaks he slams his club into William?s shin  ?Bone.? CB grunts as William grabs his leg and hops around on one foot.   Bloody Hell!? William shouts as he stops bouncing around. Tears form in the corners of his eyes as he knells down and rubs the spot furiously. 

 ?I guess turnaboot is fair play.? he says in a half whine as he too sniffs. As the commotion between William and CB played out  Geodude takes the opportunity to make it?s way over to the spot it was sleeping at. Picking up two fair sized stones it turns back to the pair. ?Dude.? it mumbles as it rears back. Then with a hefty heave it lobs the first of the stones at his enemies. CB?s eyes bulge as the heavy stone lands with a solid thud beside him. The pair?s attention quickly cut back to their opponent as it tosses the second rock. ?Geo??Dude!? it hollers loudly.  ?Quick CB sidestep and use Bone Club!? William commands. Cubone complies. Taking a step to the side he briefly takes a batter?s stance before swinging out with his attack. The timing couldn?t have been more perfect. With a solid *thwack* the rock slams off the bone. Almost in slow motion one could see the club bend a little as CB put more force behind his swing.

Throwing his momentum forward CB hits a grand slam and knocks the attack back at it?s opponent to the Geodude?s chagrin. What the Cubone did came at such a surprise that the Geodude didn?t react in time to avoid it?s own attack and the rock hits it square in the face. ?Dude..? it says as it is bowled over the hill down the slope behind it.  ?Darn! I whanted thit one t?.? William says he snaps his fingers tossing his fist in front of him.  ?Any way good job CB.? William adds as they both start to make their way over to the shallow ledge to see if they could see what happened to the Geodude. But before they could even get half way to the ledge three more Geodude popped up. Each angrier then the one before it. A nervous expression creeps across William?s feature as a fourth Geodude, the original, floats up with an X shaped bandaged crossed between it?s eyes.  ?I almost whant t? kno? where it got thit bandage but??? William says as bends down and grabs CB under his arms.  ?But I think thit ah tactical retreat is whit is called fer.? William adds in a rushed manner as he snatches CB off the ground. The dirt under his feet is kicked into the air as he runs full force in the opposite direction. ?GEODUDE!? the group roars as it chases after the two. A sick expression falls across William?s face as he glances back. As he reaches his pack he grabs it up not even attempting to slow down. It rattles nosily as he makes his hasty retreat.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 19, 2010)

*Jack Gear-Ghosts Edge*

Jack fallowed her to the shade of the tree and leaned against it. "Well, to the west of here is Merri Town, and to the North east is Northwind town. Neither town has a gym. To the Southwest is Gratis Basin, which has alot of grass types. They would be too tough for Squirtle. Finaly theres Crossroad Bluff to the Southeast, which has all diffrent types of pokemon. It also leads to just about every area of Sairu. I say we go there to train, and then decide where to go after. What do you think? And to answer your other question, I'll meet you here tomorrow". As Jack waited for her response, he watched Squirtle and Bulbasaur wrestle playfully on the ground.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 19, 2010)

"That will be find with me and hearing and touching oher pokemon and I will see you tomorrow" and starts feeling dizzy. 

Bulbasaur stops playing with Squirtle "Bulba"

"I am going to go rest, if you need me I Nurse Joy will tell you which room I am in and it is nice meeting you Jack. and starts walking back to the Pokemon Center as Bulbasaur runs after her. As she walks down the hall to the room and feels the nighttable feeling her sunglasses and the pokeball with Wurple in it and feels the top feeling the brail markings for Wurple.

"Thanks Nurse Joy" seeting the cane down and lies on the bed shutting her eyes as Bulbasaur watches her as Nurse Joy walks into the room to make sure she made it back all right and leaves the room that Akita could get some rest and let Akita continue on her advantage.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Feb 19, 2010)

The two walk to the beach.

Charmander walks out a couple feet infront of Ian, ready for a battle.
"When ever your ready, send out your turtwig." Ian says.
His friend gets a smirk and before throwing his pokeball says, "Not this time. Bonsly, I choose you."
A small tree-like pokemon appears infront of Charmander.
Ian whips out his Pokedex the female voice says, "Bonsly, the Bonsai Pok?mon. Bonsly is the pre-evolved form of Sudowoodo. Although it looks like a Grass Pok?mon, it is actually a Rock-type. When it collects too much moisture, it produces fake tears to get rid of it."
"Nice catch. Charmander start out with ember."
Charmander takes in a breath and lets out a steam on fire that hits Bonsly and smolders for a second. Bonsly took little damage.
"Bonsly use rock throw." Ians friend commands.
The pokemon gets a fair sized rock and throws it at Charmander, direct hit and super effective. Charmander looks hurt but he isan't out yet.
"Charmander come back." Ian tells Charmander, Charmander seems to hesitate but accepts the order. "Krabby, common out."
"Cookie, cookie." Krabby happily annouces.
"Hit Bonsly with bubble Krabby."
Krabby foams at his "mouth" then a stream on foammy bubbles shoots out of his mouth at hits Bonsly. Bonsly seems to stuble back from the attack.
"Quick follow up with a tackle."
Krabbys tackle hits without a hitch and KOs Bonsly. Ians friends quickly switches out with Turtwig and Ian with Charmander.
"Quick use vine whip Turtwig."
The vine whip hits Charmander with enough force to send Charmander tumbling to the side.
"Ember!"
Without getting to his feet Charmander shoots flames out of his mouth at Turtwig. Turtwig jumps to the side and hits Charmander with a tackle, CHarmander is really low on HP at this point.
Ian grumbles to himself then says, "Charmander use bite."
Charmander hops to his feet and sprints at Turtwig with his mouth open, Charmander hits his mark. "Now toss him aside and hit him with Ember."
The attack hits, Ian wins.
"Man I lost again! Next time you won't be so lucky Ian!" His friend warns then runs off to the Poke Center.

"Ian you sure became quite the Pokemon Trainer." The fimilar voice came from behind.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 19, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Ghosts Edge*

Jack began walking back home. It seemed to be a win-win situation: He got to stay in his hometown another day and he got to travel with a pretty girl.

A few minutes latter he opened the front door of his house. "Jack? What are you still doing here?"

"I met another trainer and we are going to be traveling together. She's hurt at the pokemon center and won't be able to leave till tomorrow".

"Oh, all right then. Your room is just how you left it".

Nodding, he went upstairs. He checked his pack to make sure he had everything he needed: First aid kit, Second aid kit, can of peas, can of carrots, can of peaches, large can of can openers, a few changes of clothes, some beedrill repellent, a plastic bag of waterchestnuts, coconuts, and coffebeans (all you had to do was poke a hole in one of them and you had somthing hot to drink), a tent, and a sleeping bag. he was all set. In the morning he would head over to the pokemon center and leave with Akita. His adventure was about to begin.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 20, 2010)

"Totodile...don't you dare hurt my pal.... don't, don't don't!"

"*Toto!*"

"Agh!" Irving woke up, his face wet from a water gun. He finds himself inside his room, dressed in his pajamas. The icicle lodged in his leg was gone, and the injury was covered by gauze bandages. Sitting on a stool next to him was Totodile, who looked like he was fresh from the pokemon center.

"We're alive?" The young trainer got up from his bed and limped to the door, his other leg still hurting from the injury he recieved. 

Outside the room, he could see his uncle talking to a tall man in a white cloak. 
"...you got that right Benny, there's no way an Abomasnow would descend from the higher elevations of Argent Peak."

The cloaked man his uncle called Benny nodded. "I already destroyed that facility and took all the evidence. The wild pokemon will no longer be distrupted."

"Still, Gym Leader Aokiji should check it out from time to time, you never know if those bastards would come back and muck everything up."     

"Uncle? Who's that guy?" Irving asked.

Irving's uncle almost jumped. He didn't know his nephew was there at all. Benny on the other hand simply smiled, as if he knew he was listening to their conversation. "Irving! You had me worried sick!" His uncle hugged him tighter than a Khangaskhan would when she just found out her young was old enough to get out of the pouch.  

"I'm safe now uncle, you're crushing me!" He squealed. Uncle laughed and let go of his nephew. "Jeez uncle, if the Abomasnow didn't get me you would."

"Just be happy your parents are in Johto boy, or they'd be making you go to Goldenrod by now." His uncle said with a wide grin.  

"Glad to see you recovering quickly." Benny smiled that warm, grandfatherly smile again.

"You're the guy that saved me." Irving said to Benny. To him he was a hero, and given how effortlessly he defeated that Abomasnow he was also a mighty trainer.

Benny laughed and patted him on the head. "Part of my job my boy. It's not like I could leave you there." He noticed Totodile lurking behind Irving's leg, and gave another hearty laugh.

"Such a brave little fighter like you shouldn't be hiding from me." He said as he reached for Totodile and offered him an oran berry. Totodile took the fruit and swallowed it in one gulp. "Haha, such a hearty appetite this one has!" 

They had breakfast after that, where Irving recounted the tale of how they got into that mess in the first place. He asked Benny what was he doing in Argent Peak after he told his story, but the old man grinned and apologized, saying that it was important business that needed to be kept a secret.

"Theodore, I'm afraid I have to leave now." Benny said as he shook Uncle's hand. "It was a pleasure seeing you and your nephew."

"Come back more often you old bastard." Uncle replied. 

"And you." Benny walked up to Irving. "You are a vibrant young man. I would like to give you this as a gift." Benny opened his backpack, and took out a glass cylinder. Inside the cylinder was an egg with various markings. "I recieved this from Lamprey town on my way here. I believe a trainer like you can care for whatever little blessing is inside this egg." 

Irving was speechless. He had never seen a pokemon egg before, and to be entrusted with one...

"Looks like you'll be needing to bring your pokeballs around from now on, eh Irving?" Uncle joked, patting his nephew on the back. 

Irving extended his hand as a gesture of thanks. "Thank you mr..."   

"Benedict my boy. But you may call me benny." Benny took his hand and gave it a gentle shake. 

"*Dile?*" Totodile walked up from behind Irving's leg, and mirrored his master's gesture. He too wanted to thank their savior.

"You are welcome as well." Outside the house a large claw went into the door, causing Totodile to scream and run back to behind Irving's leg. Uncle and Irving laughed.

"Don't worry little one, that's just my Ursaring. He may not look like it, but he's a huge softy." Benny said in reassurance. "We shall meet again Irving, I am sure of it."

"Well I must be off now." He put on a white cap and exited the house. Ursaring lifted his master up to his shoulder, and with that they left Artic Flora.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 20, 2010)

Luke and Chimchar wandered around the mountains, "Where the hell are we..." he says dragging along, "Because I had to waste all my energy capturing/saving you, I can barely walk now..." he says glaring at the pokemon.

"Chim!" it shouts at him, "Oh is that so...What does that mean!" Chimchar began to shout and screech until they heard something. They both stop their arguing and turn to see what was making that sound.

They see a stampede of small four legged creatures covered in some kind of steel armor. Their jaws drop and they begin to run in the opposite direction of the incoming stampede, "Go! Go! Go! Haul ass you little monkey!" he shouts, constantly checking behind him to see they gaining on them.

What he saw next managed to make the situation even worse...A giant four armed rock monster chasing the little guys from behind shouting, "Graveler! Graaaveler!" it shouts, "I'm gona' say that's a Graveler...AND WE SHOULD NOT GET IN IT'S WAY!" he says picking it up, but his fatigue soon got to him, and the little steel Pokemon started passing him, some going right through his legs.

Soon they had all left him behind except one who was in the back of the pack. The Graveler had managed to catch up to this one and smacked it with it's massive arm, sending it flying into a rock.

Luke had stopped to catch his breath, Chimchar was resting on a nearby rock. He watched as he discovered that the Graveler was far from done, it rushed straight for the downed creature and slammed it to the ground, causing it to let out a pain filled cry, "Aaaron!"

Luke gritted his teeth as the large Pokemon picked up the smaller one in it's massive hand. It began to squeeze the little guy, tighter and tighter, until it looked like it was about to pop, "That's it!" he rushed forward, fists clenched and threw a punch right at the Pokemon.

It was like time had stood still, but when everything came to..."G-God dammit!" he shouted holding his hand in pain, "Well now that I know you're actually made of solid rock...GUH!" he recieved a tackle from the walking rock and went crashing into a rock.

He stumbled to his feet, "L-let that little guy go..." he said preparing for another charge. He rushed at the Pokemon once again but this time he was stopped by Chimchar leaping on top of his head and towards the two Pokemon.

It took a deep breath in the air and let out a blast of fire that smacked right into Graveler and forced him to drop the Pokemon. It crashed into the ground, barely living from what Luke could tell.

Graveler then turned his eyes towards the Fire Monkey Pokemon. It went for a tackle but the agile pokemon slipped out of the way and let off another, "Ember?" Luke asked himself as he looked through the Pokedex he had been given by Professor Light.

He then looked up the small pokemon that had recieved the beating, "Aron eh..." he then turned his attention back to the battle. The Graveler couldn't get a hold of Chimchar but he wasn't doing enough damage with his Embers.

"This isn't working..." BAM! It finally landed a hit on Chimchar and the tiny Pokemon went flying, "Hey!" he rushed towards the Pokemon and recieved a punch to the gut from one of it's four arms.

His eyes opened wide but he fought through the pain and grabbed hold of it's arm, "C-Chimchar! Fire Wheel!" Chimchar began to spin around and eventually caught on fire and slammed into the Pokemon's back letting off a burst of fire that caught Luke as well. A massive fire engulfed the area, no one knowing what was going on inside of that fire.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Ghosts edge*

Jack awoke to find his squirtle smacking his face to wake him up. Glancing out the window he estimated that it was about 8 am. A good time to start a journey. He dressed quickly and set off. His mother was asleep, but that was for the best. He didn't want to have to say goodbye again.

He walked down the street, conversing with his squirtle.

"So what do you think of Akita?".

"Squirtle squirt" he replied shaking his head.

"You're just bummed because I'm going to have to leave you behind now that I have a new friend".

"Squirtle?!?" he cried out in gullible astonishment.

"I'm just kidding! I would never leave you behind".

Jack didn't get to hear Squirtle's swear filled retort, as they had arrived at the pokemon center. "Has Akita recovered yet?" he asked Nurse Joy.

"Yes, I'll go get her" she replied, leaving him alone in the lobby.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 20, 2010)

Taron was walking through the forest and had his Mudkip (who refused to go back in his ball) out in front of him. "Mudkip!" The creature yipped loudly as it suddenly stopped just in front of Taron's foot... Who in turn tripped over spectacularly.

"*Whats the big idea Marshall?" *Taron muttered at the Mudkip glaring half heartedly, although he already knew the anser; annoying bloody creature.

"Sneasel!" Came from behind him.

Taron got to his feet and turned around. "*Why hello there little fella.*" Taron said as a grin started to form on his face. In front of him was a Sneasel, and judging from the looks of it, one that was eager to provve it's worth.

"Sneasel!" It said as it brought it's claws up as one side of it's lips lifted upwards.

"Marshall." Taron's Mudkip jumped infront of him. Then without warning, the Sneasel rushed forwards

"Mudkip, use Curse."  Taron said with brutal efficiency. The Mudfish stood it's ground as it drew energy from it's core as the Sneasel shoulder barged him a couple meters away.

"Curse again." The same result happened. This time the Sneasel attacked with it's claws although the cut wasn't as deep as it could have been.

"Curse." Taron repeated as once again the Sneasel tried to take down Marshall.

With all of the attacks, Marshall was getting tired and quite injured. Just as the Sneasel was about to strike the final blow.

"Rest." The Sneasel nodded up in Taron's direction in approval and then tried to do all it could to knock it out before Marshall woke up.

Taron really was saddened by this turn of events. He really thought the Sneasel could pack some power. "Lets finish this," He said with a sigh as Marshall woke up and the Sneasel leapt backwards.

Taron noted the glint in the Sneasel's eyes.

Mashall then started covering itself with water from all over it's pores until it was completely saturated. "Waterfall." The Mudkip started racing towards the Sneasel. And then the Sneasel wasn't there.

Taron realised what was happening when the Sneasel dropped out of the canopy atleast 10 meters up and slammed it's fist into the poor Mudkips head.

If that wasn't bad enough, Ice started coating itself all over the out cold mud fish.

"*You win.*" Taron said with a sigh at the Sneasel grinning in his direction. "I guess you don't want to come withus, do you?" He asked as he returned the frozen and out cold Mudkip to it's ball.

To Taron's amazement, the Sneasel shook its head and started walking towards him. "You still want to come with me? Even though you won?" Taron's eyes were widened as large as saucers when the Sneasel nodded and pointed towards the ball in his hand.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 20, 2010)

As nurse Joy walks down the room and opens the door to the room Akita is. Seeing that she is still asleep and Akita is not wearining her jean jacket and her brown boots with a blanket covering her. Bulbasuar hears Nurse Joy and wakes up using vinewhip and starts tickling Akita as she starts laughing and falls out of the bed. Nurse Joy starts laughing "are you okay and I come to get you, Jack is waiting for you.

Yes, I am okay and tell Jack I will be in the lobby in a couple of minutes. I need to check on some stuff." As Nurse Joy leaves the room to go back to Jack in the lobby and Akita gets off the floor.

"Bulbasaur" Bulbasaur respones with lots of energy.

"Let's get everything together than we can leave."

"Bulba" as he watches Akita as she went through her ruck sack finding food and medical supplies as her extra clothes including a bathing suit, a sleeping bag, and other things that she needs or share with Jack.

Akita slides her sunglasses on and grabs the pokeball, putting it with Bulbasaur's pokeball. Grabbing the cane that was leaning againt the nightstand and stands up.

"Let's go" "Bulba" and Akita opens the door and she and Bulbasaur walks down the hall to the lobby as Bulbasaur as he enjoys the sound of Akita's cane.

"How do you like Jack and his Squirtle?"

"Bulba, Bulbasaur" and runs down the hall to the lobby.

"Atleast wait for me" pulls up her can and runs down the hall catching up to Bulbasaur as they both enter the lobby and looks around to catch the voice of Jack.

"Bulba" and sees Jack's Squirtle and walks over to him as Akita follows him.

"Bulba, Bulba" the Bulbasaur says to the Squirtle.

"Morning Jack, are you ready?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 20, 2010)

_Artic Flora town_

Inside the town's gym, two trainers were locked in a fierce battle.

"Swinub, you've got him cornered, finsih it with tackle!" A boy wearing shorts ordered. His pokemon complied, charging at her foe with commendable speed.

Her enemy stepped out of the way, causing Swinub to hit the wall. Before swinbug could gather her wits a burst of water slammed to her side, dealing a critical hit. Swinub's legs trembled, then collapsed.

"Swinub!" The boy withdrew his pokemon and sighed. "Beaten again. That was the fastest loss yet."

"Speed and skill pal, speed and skill." His opponent told him. "Wanna go for round 2?"

The trainer hit his opponent in the head.  "That's the 4th time this week Irving, why don't you have Totodile spit water at someone else!?"

"Haha, I'm kidding pal." Irving placed his hand on the boy's shoulder. "Come on, I'll buy you a treat." 

5 days have passed since Irving was saved by Benny. He was almost good as new, but the doctor warned him to not put too much pressure on his injured leg. In the last few days he and Totodile have begun to train, battling the local wildlife and his fellow trainers.

"Here you go boys, 2 fresh, hot plates of potato stew with a side of mackerel!" The old waitress at the diner placed the aformentioned dish on Irving and his friend Billie's table. "And of course for the little ones; a red pokeblock cooked Sairu style for little Swinub, and  Totodile's favorite turkey leg! Dig in!" And they did. 

"Hey, Billie."Irving said between the spoon fulls of potato he ate. "How come mackerel is eaten by everyone, but Feebas is considered taboo?"

His friend made that familiar smile when someone knows more than you do. "Because mackerel are more common, Irving! And besides, mackerel can't make small waves of water that crash on you with enough speed to break bone." 

"Guess you're right." Irving admitted. He ducked below the table, a slice of mackerel still on his fork. "How you liking your meal Totodile?"

Below the table Totodile hasn't even touched his meal. Swinub was looking at him with a strangely malevolent look as she ate her pokeblock, and because of this Totodile was sweating like he was inside a sauna. 

"Billie, your Swinub is angry at Totodile again." 

"Swinub! Stop that!" Billie berated. His Swinub stopped at once and continued to eat her meal. When she stopped and Totodile finally ate his meal(as far away from Swinub as possible) the two trainers began their conversation once again. "Sorry about Swinub doing that. Again. She's a sore loser." 

"Well my pal's a total coward when I'm not telling him what to do, so I got it worse." Irving said.

"So how's that egg you got going?" Billie asked. 

"Fine." He picked up the salt dispenser and added some to his stew. "It's taking a long while for it to hatch though."

"I heard that eggs usually hatch faster in warm places, maybe you should go to one." Billie suggested. "Unless you got an ice pokemon in the egg, in which case it'll hatch here just as well." 

"I could try that... but how can I get outside Artic Flora? I don't have enough cash to make the trip..." Irving's face had a mischievous grin. "Unless I beat everyone in town in a pokemon fight and take their lunch money!"

Billie choked on his mackerel. "Are you serious!?"

Irving laughed. "I'm kidding pal. Maybe."

I can help you get to a very warm place young man." Someone eating at the next table said.

Irving placed his spoon down and turned to the man sitting behind them. He was tall, more so than Benny, and wore a nice white suit. "You can?"

"Sure." The man turned to face Irving. "I have some errands that need doing, but I can't be bothered to work on them. I'll give you the money and a ride to get to North Wind town. You up for it?"

"YES SIR, ADMIRAL AOKIJI!" Irving saluted him with a big grin on his face. Aokiji, the gym leader of Artic Flora used to be in the navy before going back to his hometown and to work as the gym leader/ chief of police. Though he was a very lazy man everyone could rely on him when push comes to shove.

"Good." Aokiji smiled. One less task he needed to do for the week. "Just get your uncle's permission and you can go."




"No." Uncle said while he swept the floor of his shop. 

"But why not!?" Irving protested. His normally jovial uncle often encouraged such escapades, but when one finally comes he rejected it.

"Your Totodile can't protect you from the dangers out there." He told Irving.

The young trainer took great insult to this. "Yes he can! Totodile may not be the bravest but when I'm in command he's unstoppable!"

His uncle sighed. "Prove it." He placed the broom next to the counter, and took out a pokeball from his pocket. "Outside, one-on-one. Beat me, and you can go."


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Ghosts Edge*

Akita soon came out of the pokemon center looking well rested.

"Ready to go?" He asked her, turning to head down the street leading out of town.

"Squirtle squirt" his pokemon said, getting into a race with bulbasaur. Jack laughed and ran after them, sure that Akita was close behind.

Soon they reached the edge of town and Jack left his hometown for what would be a long time.

Some time later, as the sun was setting and the pokemon had been in their pokeballs for awhile, Jack heard a pair of angry yells: "Nosepass!" and "Numel!" What a Numel was doing so far from a volcano he would never know. But they sure were angry.

Turning to Akita he asked "I'll take the Numel and you take the Nosepass?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 20, 2010)

_In the Mountains..._

The flames cleared and revealed a scorched Graveler, as well as a burnt Luke and an unconscious Chimchar. Luke slowly opened his eyes and took a look at Chimchar, "Well...That sure was something, *cough*" he slowly starts to get to his feet when the burnt Graveler shot up, enraged. Though it was still heavily damaged it seemed to be in slightly better shape than Luke and Chimchar.

He gritted his teeth, "Damn..." he felt his wounds, "How'm I gona' pull this off..." as it was about to attack it's eyes shot open in pain.

Luke took a closer look and saw the little Aron from before, headbutting the Pokemon right in the back, the same spot that Chimchar had initially burnt it. It fell to the ground, Aron landed on top of it's back, completely out of energy. 

With Graveler finally down for the count, Luke got to his feet and scooped up his unconscious Chimchar. He turned to head towards the direction he hoped would lead to civilization. Before he headed out he took another look at the Aron that rested on the beaten Graveler. 

He took a deep breath, "This whole thing is starting to make me soft..." he says scooping up the Aron and resting it on his shoulder before heading out. It poked its eyes open, "Man your heavy for a little guy..." is the last thing the Pokemon heard before finally passing out, and relying on the limping Trainer to get him help.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay this will be great and sure I take the Nosepass wants to see what her Wurmple can do and lets it out. Feeling the brail marks on the Wurple's pokeball "Come on out Wurmple." As Wurmple came out of it's pokeball "are you ready for a fight?"

"Wurm" Wurmple replies and goes up to the anger Nosepass and starts a conversation with it and the Nosepass throws a rock missing the Wurmple hitting Akita has she ducks.

"I do not think it wants to talk Wurmple."

Wurmple uses posion sting at the Nosepass as the Nosepass uses harden. As Wurmple sticks to him not falling off as the Nosepass swings his arms and tries to throw the Wurple off him.

"Nosepass" Nosepass response and picks up rocks and starts throwing them at random directions "we should get out of here."

"Wurm" and falls of the Nosepass and curls up in a ball with the spikes showing upward.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2010)

*Tsuna*

 ?We can go North, South, East, or West. It doesn?t matter to me but we need to make sure we have enough supplies first!?she said

"S-supplies??"he asked more to himself ,and looking at Chimchar who was talking with Simons Charmander and noticed his trainer depressed look, so Tsuna remembers that he doesnt have any supplies now.

_"Chimchar?"_he said confused at his trainer depression status 

"Yeah, I guess it a good Idea we should go to buy some and then go to the forest"he said thinking about it.

"Y-you know, I guess each one of us have only one pokemon and I think we need at least one more rightnow to have a good journey...u-_-"he said nervously because the eyes of the three trainers were looking at him curiously.

"A-anyway we should go for the supplies first,right?"he said looking towards the market.

"/hm... I want to go to the forest,after that meeting with that Shinx in the forest I have wanted one of those until now, and may be Blaze will have anew friend as well/"he thought now looking at his little partener.

"S-so what do you say?"he asked signing at the market with his finger.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Path To Crossroads Bluff*

While Akita was fighting the Nosepass (Jack didn't understand why she didn't just use her bulbasaur, as it was best at fighting rock types) Jack was busy with the Numel.

It went to tackle squirtle, so he had it use withdrawal. While the numel sat dazed he had squirtle use bubble. It was super effective against it, as numel was fire/ground. It fell to the ground in pained sizures. Finnaly Squirtle tackled it and it fell unconscious. Jack tossed a pokeball at it...one shake...two shakes...and it blinked! He had a numel! He then had Squirtle shoot a bubble at the Nosepass, which hit. Hopefully she would be able to handle the rest.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Akita pulls out the poke ball "Wurmple return" and Wurmple came back in his pokeball "Nice work" Akita pulls out the pokeball holding Bulbasaur "Bulbasaur come on out and use razor leave and follow up with vine whip." Bulbasaur uses razor leaf and trows them at the Nosepass.

"Nosepass" It says to Bulbasaur and uses tackle.

"Bulba" Bulbasaur response and dodges it and uses vine whip and knocking the Nosepass to the ground and runs to escape the battle.

"Bulbasaur" and runs back to where Akita is, Akita picks him up you did a great job Bulbasaur and thanks for helping out Squirtle." It is not the pokemon Akita wanted to catch next, she wanted to catch a fire type or a water type next. "on the way to  Crossroad Bluff to find a fire type or a water type pokemon?"


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Path to Crossroads Bluff*

"Well, because there are so many types of pokemon at Crossroads Bluff I bet we could find a fire or water type. Lets keep going".

Soon they came to a large clearing. The sun had finally set and it was dark out. "Lets set up camp here" Jack said. He and Squirtle gathered a good amount of sticks and, with Numel's embers, started a fire.

"So Akita" Jack said as they sat around the fire eating magicarp stew (the magicarp being from a nearby lake), "I've been noticing some odd things. You have a cane, and your pokeballs are covered in odd markings, like braile, and you allways fallow your bulbasaur down the path. I have to ask, are you blind?".


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2010)

Kent stumbled through the grass, which was steadily rising higher and higher the further he went. "Dang Tote, I can't see anything in this. Can you?"

"Toto." His totodile said, shaking his head and readjusting his position on Kent's shoulder. Kent tripped, eyes widening as he fell face first into a pile of dry wood. 

"Well this is bizarre." Kent muttered, picking up one of the pieces of wood and looking at it. "It's almost like someone-

"To...to..dile..."

"Not now Tote. Anyway, it's like someone went out of their way to make this place a fire..." He trailed off, getting very pale and one eye getting very big. "Tote...what are you trying to tell me about?"

"Totodile...." Tote moaned miserably. Kent turned around slowly, coming face to face with a large, striped leg.

"ARCAAAAAAANINE!"


----------



## Damaris (Feb 20, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Crossroad Bluff*

The trip to Crossroad Bluff had been disappointingly uneventful in Jessica's eyes. Perhaps it was because Gratis Basin was so close, but the walk had been free of any Pokemon, much less people. The eerie silence had set her on edge, but for no good reason. Her only companion had been her Piplup. And speaking of him; Jessica reached up and pulled the small Pokemon off the top of her head. "Relax," she said, as he squirmed furiously. "I'm not going to put you in your Pokeball, I'll just carry you for a while. You're getting kind of heavy up there." Assenting with one last chirp, the Pokemon burrowed down in Jessica's arms as she surveyed her surroundings.

The plateau they stood on was covered in rolling green grass, with a few shrubs and trees poking up every few yards. The sky was blue, clear and Jessica smiled a little at the feel of the warm sun on her face. Gratis Basin was always sunny, true, but there the heat broiled and raged like a monster. This place was much gentler, and she liked it. Piplup seemed to agree, because he wriggled out of her arms and marched off solemnly. “Hey,” Jessica said, “Don't just leave me behind.” Scrambling up to her Pokemon, she watched as he snapped at a leaf. “Are you hungry?”

Sitting down, Jessica whistled for the Piplup to come back as she rummaged through her bag. “You can have a snack...it isn't far till Domino City though, and you can have plenty to eat there.” Unsealing a small plastic bag, she took out a slightly crumbly piece of cake and offered it to the Pokemon. Watching happily as he gulped it down, Jessica added: “I made that myself, I'm glad you liked it.” Piplup only continued eating. “Er...can I pet you?” When the Pokemon made no reponse, Jessica slowly laid a hand on his head, scratching gently. “We'll be friends, won't we?”

The rather touching moment was cut short however, when a low growl emenated from the bush the two were sitting by. Scrambling backwards, Jessica watched as a smallish Houndour emerged from the underbrush. Piplup merely polished off his small slice of cake. Although her starter seemed unfazed by the hostile Pokemon, the same couldn't be said of his trainer. Her hand burrowed through her backpack, finally seizing the device she was looking for. A Pokedex. Flipping the red device open, she listened to the information: _Houndour, the Dark Pokémon. Houndour travel in packs and communicate though barks in order to surround their prey. _

Well, that Houndour was certainly making noise. Was it trying to surround them? Alerting its group even now? “P-Piplup!” Jessica stammered out. “This is going to be our first battle! We're going to capture that Houndour!”


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Akita takes off her sunglasses and looks at Jack as Bulbasaur and Wurmple is near her and help her roll out her sleeping bag.

" I am, and that is not stopping me to become a pokemon master, I am blind by birth and a Delcatty use to help me out in my youmger days of life." Sits down next to the fire and finds the soup by smelling and eating some.

"Bulba" and Akita pets him.

"Do not pity me for what I been through,by the way you make good soup. I do not want to talk about it any more it just makes me sad. So tell me something I do not know about you, even though I still do not know what you look like." Bulbasaur keeps a eye on Wurmple who crawl up a tree munching on leaves.

Do you know where Wurmple went to Bulbasaur?"

"Bulba" he respones and nudges her with his head.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Crossroads Bluff*

Taken aback a bit by this Jack replied "Hmm, well, sence you told me something very personal about you I'll tell you the same. I am...Not like other people" It had allways been hard for Jack to talk about this so he spoke slowly. "I am both like the tides, and like the werewolves of legend. My personality wanes with the moon. when it is half full, like now,  I am happy, outgoing, and kind. When it is a new moon, I am cowardly and suspicious. And the worst, when there is a full moon, I am Angry, mean, coldhearted, and I lash out". Leaning twads her, he asked "Do you know what it is like to allways be changing? When someone askes me "Who are you?" I cannot truly answer. I can say "I am Jack Gear" But is that the truth? My mother was there that night". His eyes clouded over, and it was as if he wasn't sitting at a campfire anymore. "I was only two years old. A creature ran up to her as she was walking down".


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 20, 2010)

"The street. It was horrific. It stood the hight of a man, on two legs. It looked like a Mightyena crossed with a man. It...it attacked my mother, pushing her to the ground and making her drop me. It mauled me, and I've been this way ever sense. Do you think you can travel with someone like me?". His cheerful mood was gone. He walked over to his sleeping bag and, not looking at her, said "Wake me up in the morning if you are staying. If not, then...then please go before I wake up".


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Akita is thinking as she stares into the fire as a bad memory flash before her blind eyes as she hears the memory inside of her head and did not hear the last part of what Jack say to her as she finish eating the stew and smells the fire and hears the popping and crackling of the logs.

"I just this is our first night with you Jack and not the last. Turning to him and hears nothing from him guessing he is already asleep. "Let's keep the fire going" as she gets up and feels the wood and throws it on the fire as Bulbasaur helps her. Akita follows Bulbasaur to her sleeping bag and gets in as she looks up at the stars never had or never will see them and closes her eyes as Bulbasaur lays next to Akita as Wurmple crawls down from the tree and rools up into a ball and falls asleep.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 20, 2010)

Kip looks at herself, ?I Dunno, I was born like this?All I know is that I can do this?? Kip pokespeaks then uses a water gun at the Charmander?s feet, ?And Chicky can spit stuff that looks like your tail.?

Yuki giggles at everything happening.  ?Well, I would say with your pokemon go north?but I think weest.? she says, rubbing the back of her head.

?It?s West, not Weest.? Rin says, chuckling.

?Oh yeah?? Yuki replies, ?To the Market, so we can go to the forest for?? she starts.

Both girls get starry-eyed, ?Eevee!? they say in unison.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 20, 2010)

_Domino City Pokecenter..._

Nurse Joy and her assistants finish up with the few Pokemon they've had admitted today, "Sure is a slow day today," Nurse Joy says, "Guess that's a good thing," she says with a warming smile.

Moments later the doors bust open and the body of a young trainer falls face first into the building, "Oh my!" she shouts rushing over to him. She rolls him over on his back and reveals the two Pokemon he's carrying. 

She grabs hold of the two Pokemon, "Chansey bring him to a medical room and treat his wounds, I'll take care of these two," the large pokemon nods and drags Luke off.

_Later That Day_

Luke's eyes slowly open, "Where am I?" he says groggily. He stands up and pain tingles throughout his entire body, "Gah! Man that hurts!" he looked at his body and saw he was covered in bandages, and his right hand was in a cast.

It all came back to him then, "Right...never punch a rock type..." he then remembered about the two Pokemon and rushed to get out of bed so fast that he fell, "Gah! These burns hurt like hell!" 

Chansey then appeared in the door way, "Chanse, Chanse!" but Luke pushes it away with his good hand and walks out the door, "Chimchar! Aron!" he shouts, "Where are they...Then again I don't even know where I am."

"Your in the Domino City Pokecenter," Nurse Joy informs him, "And we'd appreciate it if you wouldn't throw our nurses around," she says referring to Chansey.

"Yea, my bad," he says while looking around for his Pokemon, "So where are they lady?" 

"Your Pokemon are doing just fine," she says leading him into a room. Chimchar is sitting in the corner, arms crossed, and Aron is hiding in the other corner nervously.

"I've got you now!" he shouts diving after the cornered Chimchar, but it leaps over him and causing him to crash into the corner, "Uh, you really shouldn't do that," Nurse Joy says nervously to the trainer in pain.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Crossroads Bluff*

Jack woke up to a nice warm day and the sun high in the air. Looking around, he saw that Akita was still there, but was sleeping.

Suddenly tendrils of doubt started creeping into his mind. Why was he travelling with this stranger? He didn't know her, and she-

No, Jack thought firmly. That is just my cowardlyness starting.

He started heating up some leftover stew, then went and woke Akita's up bulbasaur, which had slept beside her. "Wake up Akita" He said to it, giving it a friendly smile. "I'd do it myself but you seem very protective of her and I don't want you to think I'm attacking her".

He then proceded to let Squirtle and Numel out of their pokeballs. He had never thought it was right to keep pokemon in their balls all the time. He knew he wouldn't like being caged up. When they had all eaten they would set off to Crossroads Bluff. They were only a few hours away.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 20, 2010)

Charmander looked at the water being thrown before his feet, somewhat confused.

"Maybe it's because your blue, the stuff you throw is blue? And because I'm red I throw red stuff. The humans call it fire, don't know why."

"Your being awfully chaty over there, ain't ya?"

Simon asked the pokemon as the trainers agreed to move out of the city. And it seemed like at least one Eevee was to join the group. Charmander had a smile on his face, Kip would be his favorite blue friend. He wasnt sure about Chicky since it was a bit shy, but his attention was drawn to the skull design on Simon's hoody.

"Charmander!!!" (I want that too)

Moving his tail around charmander grabbed it and brought it closer to his face, using its heat as a way to keep itself warm.

"Anyhow I'm ready to move out now. I want to see what the world out there has in store for us. Well I heard that Eevee's can be seen in the woods West of Domino city. It's supposed to be a route that they use for food. Famous photographs go there all the time for shots. If you're lucky you might catch one or two."

Simon said with a smile to the two girls, both of them very excited about the little furry pokemon, that seemed to be the favorite of many girls, well it certainly was a very cool pokemon, with many forms of evolution. Simon's personal favorite was the ice version Glaceon.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 20, 2010)

"Bulba" Bulbasaur respones and yawns, using vine whip starts tickling Akita. "I am up" and starts laughing. "Where is Wurmple, Bulbasaur"? Bulbasaur nudges the pokeball towards her, "Bulba, Bulba." Akita lets the Wurmple out and starts petting the Wurmple and the Bulbasaur. Sliding on her shades and gets up finding her cane it was not far from her sleeping bag.

Akita gets out of her sleeping bag and yawns "Jack are you up?" and starts smelling the stew being cook. "Bulba" Bulbasaur respones "Wurmple" Wurmple replies as she follows Bulbasaur. "I guess that I am right" and folloes Bulbasaur and the Wurmple. Sences something is bugging him "Are you alright and do I need to leave you alone?" Sitting down again next to the fire Hearing that Bulbasaur and Wurmple went to play with Squirtle and Numel snd the sounds of everything that is around her.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Path To Crossroads Bluff*

Replying to Akita's question, Jack said "N-no, you don't have to leave me alone. In fact I'd rather you didn't but it's up to you. The new moon will be happening soon which means that I'm going to start becoming more cowardly day by day. You might have to start encouraging me to do stuff that most people wouldn't be afraid of. Anyway, we'd better start going. Crossroads Bluff is only a few hours away!".

And he was right. Three uneventful hours later they arrived. Crossroads Bluff. It was a plateau of rolling green fields, small lakes, patches of forest, and some rocky outcroppings. It seemed like the entire Sairu region packed into one place.

Suddenly getting inspiration, Jack turned to Akita and asked "Hey Akita, wanna have a pokemon battle?".


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 20, 2010)

I would love to battle you and don't worry I will keep inspiring your coarage as well, but I still want to catch another pokemon." Akita smiles and walks to a place where they can battle. "So choose your pokemon and we will begin" and hears other pokemon in the area and accidently steps on one of the tails of a Vulpix and uses flame thrower and her skirt catches on fire. As the Vulpix runs away and Akita rolling on the ground puting out the fire.

"I am going to catch that Vulpix" Bulbasaur runs over to Akita making sure the fire is out. "I am okay" and gets up and dust the dirt of herself and feels there is a breeze in the back of her skirt. "Is there a hole in the back of my skirt?" feeling embrass.

"Bulba."

"Okay let this battle begin, or I need to go change" as she waits for Jack to get ready.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Crossroads Bluff*

Jack kneeled down next to his pokemon and quietly murmured "All right, Akita can't see you so as long as bulbasaur doesn't know where you are good".

Standing up he said "I choose Numel first!". Numel went out on the battlefield, awaiting Akita's choice.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Akita is thinking Numel first, I save Bulbasaur for Squirtle and feels for the pokeball with Wurmple on it and takes it out "come on out Wurmple"  and it came out of it's poke ball on to the battle feild.

Akita kneels next down to Bulbasaur Remember seeing is not everything, you have to open up all of your sences, if you really want to see and do not rage blinde you it will make it worst than you think" stands up and waits for Jack's Numel to attack first.

"Bulba, Bulbasaur."


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Crossroads Bluff*

Jack considered his strategy for a moment, then yelled "Numel, magnitude!". Suddenly a mini earthquake began. And boy, it was a powerful one! There was no way the little wurmple would be able to stay up! Next Jack commanded "Now run at it, jump, and use ember!". With the little pokemon's lack of coordination because of the shaking ground, it would be almost impossible for it to dodge out of the way!


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Akita feels the earthquake and thinks up a strategy fast and remembers the suction pads on the Wurmple's feet, giving it a chance "dodge." The wurmple dodging the ember, as the Numel landed on the ground Use String Shot then follow it up with Poison Sting" Akemi yelled as Wurmple as she shoots a shot a spit of silk at Numel and runs towards using Posion Sting. Akita can feel the exitment with inside her and her pokemon.

"Bulba?" Akita calmly smiles.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 20, 2010)

The string shot wrapped aroung Numel, and wurmple was coming in fast. "Use ember to burn away the silk!". Once that was done, wurmple had almost reached numel. "Jump above it!" Numel did so, and wurmple kept crawling, unable to slow down after picking up so much speed. It was heading twards the original spot were the embers had lit the grass on fire. "Now Tackle it into the flames!". Numel slammed into wurmple, sending it twards the fire. It was seconds away from landing dead center on the flames!


----------



## Kuno (Feb 21, 2010)

*Rin/Domino City…*

The little Torchic looked over Rin’s arm and listened to the conversation going on between Kip and the charmander.  “Torchic…”  She whispered barely audible, agreeing with Kip on her statement.

“Really?”  Rin said her eyes wide and shiny at the thought of the Eevee’s being so close.  “That would be one of the best things ever.  Eevee’s are so adorable, all fuzzy and soft and don’t get me started on their Espeon evolution.”  Rin said the words wistfully as she spun around still holding Chicky close.

“Tor!  Tooorrrchicccc…”  Chicky began saying she was adorable but then Rin had squeezed her a little to hard.

“Oh!  Sorry Chicky!”  Rin chuckled relaxing her grip on the pokemon.  “But with an Eevee I can breed several types of….well they would be Eevee’s at first but they could become so many different types!”  Again she spun around in glee but avoided squeezing Chicky any tighter this time.

“Okay.  So we need to get some supplies…”  Rin began quietly ticking things off on her fingers as they walked.  “So that is about it!”  She exclaimed forgetting she said the things silently.  Pulling the lollipop out of her mouth she spun around and leaned back on the market door and stepping back to open it.  Inside she collect just a couple of health potions just to be on the safe side along with some food for both of them.  “I‘m all set!  I will meet you guys by the west path!”  Rin grinned the lollipop once again in her mouth as she waved at the trio and bounded out the door.  The tinkling of the bell marking her quick exit.

“Should we just wander around a bit Chicky?”  Rin asked Torchic who seemed to relax quite a bit.  

“Torchic.”  She said smiling up at Rin.

“You need to relax around people Chicky.  Your too stiff.  I mean you need to soften up.  I guess maybe one day someone will come along and do the job perfectly!”  Rin pointed toward the sky as they proceeded down the street, Chicky comfortably cuddled in her trainers arms.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 21, 2010)

*And So the Journey Begins Pt. 3*

~ Somewhere in Sairu ~ 

The heel of William?s boot licked at the back of his thighs as he runs headlong up the slope to higher reaches of the mountain.   ?Cuuuu??bone?.? CB whimpers his eyes turning into spirals as he is jarred from the strenuous pace of William?s retreat. The fuss of the Geodude that were giving chase was but a faint mumble by the time that William decides to drop into a lower gear. With a grinding sound the pebbles beneath William?s feet grinds as he takes a sharp right at the next fork in the mountain road. In the distance he can see a large rock that CB and he could rest at. The rapid and sharp thuds of William?s feet off the rocky path became increasingly slower and sloppier as he got closer to the area he had selected as a resting stop. Practically hyperventilating when he drops to a slump as he reaches the rock. CB hops from William?s arms to ground as he feels his trainer?s grip ease. 

 ?Cu..Bone!? it says happily as it stretches it body. William can only chuckle aloud as CB is visibly happy to be free of the vice like grip William had him in. The leather in William?s gloves creak and stress as he firmly grasp the rock behind him. Still heavily breathing he pulls himself form the ground and onto the rock in a semi sitting manner. With a dull -umph- William pulls his hiker?s back from his shoulder to the ground in front of him. A zipping sound of metal on metal catches CB?s attention as William opens the bag. Pulling the brown bag out he sits it on the ground before pulling a small round dish and a large bottle of water out.  Slightly shaking William sits the dish on the ground. Then breaking the seal on the water he opens it and pours the dish three fourths full before pulling the bottle to his own lips. Still taking in deep breaths William slowly allows himself to take in a few sips of the crisp cool water. 

 ?Thit hit th? spot.? William says as he bring his breathing down to a controlled rate. Then after wiping his mouth with the back of his hand he screws the cap back on the water and sits it on the rock beside him before turning his attention to the brown back beside his foot. CB pulls his face from his water dish as he hears the bag rustle again.  ?Cu?? it asks as it turns to William.  ?Aye lad.? William replies as he pulls a slice of cheese cake form the bag and unwraps it. His hand slides back down into the bag as he hands the first slice over to CB. The little Pokemon takes it happily as it sits it?s club to the side before slumping down to the ground. CB chirps with joy as he takes the first bight. William bust out laughing when CB?s falls into a fit of joy as it jumps form the ground and hops about as it holds the slice of cheese cake up in the air. After taking a bite himself William almost want to join his friend in the celebration.  ?Aye, it b? ah fine slice o? cake.? William muses as he takes another bite.

~ 10 Minuets Later ~ 

After ten or so minutes William feels that he has had enough time to rest and starts to pack his things up. Placing trash in a bag he puts it on the left side of his back pack before zipping it up.  ?Alright, time t? go.? William says as he pulls CB?s Pokeball out of a inner vest pocket. [color] ?Return.?[/color] William says a the device doubles in size. The center of the ball then flashes as a red beam hits CB and in a flash he was back in his home. William places the Pokeball back in it?s right place before picking up his back pack. The dust and small rocks grind under his feet as he begins to walk again. 

Since he was familiar with this area he didn?t bother to pull his map out. He knew that there was a cave up ahead that would take him in the direction of the next closest town.  William stills his nerves as he allowed the events with the Geodude play out in his mind. He looked for anything he could have done differently. He bows his head as every conceivable move he might have been able to do would have led to injury for him or worse CB.  Stuffing his hands into his pockets he lowers his gaze to the ground as he walked. Not being able to catch a second Pokemon back there was a rough outcome he needed more Pokemon if he even planed on being a serious trainer.


----------



## Damaris (Feb 21, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Crossroad Bluff*

As Jessica rose to her feet, the Houndour remained still, though its eyes never left her. With an annoyed sounding squeak, the Piplup walked in front of Jessica. Though the trainer was shaking minutely, she tried to infuse her voice with confidence as she gave her command. "Okay, Piplup, hopefully this guy is going to be your new teammate, if this goes well! I mean, not that I don't believe in you! Of course I believe in you. But this is our first fight together, so be on your guard!" The Piplup didn't seem to listen to this, but focused on the Houndour.

Which turned out to be the right idea; as the Houndour leapt forward, paws outstretched, the trainer and her Pokemon went in opposite directions. Tumbling to the right, Jessica landed once again in the dirt, her bag spilling open over the ground. Packets of food, clean clothes and her Pokeballs scattered. Stifling a curse, Jessica grabbed the loose items, gathering them up in her arms. Turning to face her Piplup, Jessica saw that her Pokemon had simply darted to the left, albeit with much more grace than she had. The Houndour stood where the two had been a second ago, his fangs revealed. 

Houndour...what had the Pokedex data said again? A mix Fire/Dark type, Pokemon, so Piplup's attacks would be doubled in power. Even though the small Piplup was more than half of Houndour's size in height and weight, his Water-type properties would give him the edge. "Piplup, use your Bubble Beam on him!" The Pokemon obliged, bubbles spewing forth from his beak and slamming into the Houndour. The Pokemon gave a surprised bark of pain and skidded backwards, shaking his head. But before Jessica could issue another command, or the wild Pokemon could recover, Piplup was flinging himself at the stunned Pokemon, delivering a ferocious Peck attack. 

"Er, great job, Piplup!" Jessica cheered. At least her Pokemon liked to battle! That was good, right? "Now--" But whatever her next order would have been was lost as the Houndour recovered himself and snapped at Piplup with his gleaming teeth. Although the Piplup managed to avoid the attack, the flames from the Ember attack that was unleashed next found their mark; although the little Water Pokemon raised his wings to shield his face from most of the blast, the burns that peppered his stomach were a sure proof of the damage. But fire attacks wouldn't be very effective, not as effective as the Bubble Beam Piplup had unleashed. As testimony to that, the Houndour was breathing heavily, head bowed, while Piplup stood proud, not betraying the pain from his wounds.

"Okay, Piplup, great job! Now knock him out with one last Bubble Beam!" The Piplup nodded and performed the attack, sending the Houndour backwards once more. Falling to the ground, the Pokemon looked up, one last defiant growl leaving his mouth before he folded, unconscious. Jessica stood stock-still for a moment, in disbelief, before grasping a Pokeball and throwing it. The Houndour slunk into a flash of red light, disappearing into the red-and-white sphere. Jessica sighed, staring at the Pokeball. _It really happened...it really happened...I caught a wild Pokemon._ Wrenching her gaze away, Jessica slipped the Pokeball into her vest pocket, she hastily shoveled her fallen items into her backpack, zipping it up.

Then she ran to her Piplup, picking him up. "Are you hurt?" She asked, grasping him under the wings, careful to avoid touching the burn marks on his stomach. *"Pip, pip,"* he chirped, voice sounding a little strained. "Can you hang onto my head, or should I carry you?" The Piplup's flat stare assured Jessica that he would rather ride on her head than be carried. "Okay!" Placing the Piplup on her head and ignoring the little twinge of pain as he clenched his small talons around strands of hair, Jessica set off at a run for Domino City, leaving Crossroad Bluff behind.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 21, 2010)

*Enter Larvitar; Trail of the First Catch Pt. 1*

Glancing up he sees that he had reached the cave?s entrance. He was a bit surprised as he kicked a pebble into the gaping maw of the unknown.  ?I?ve been on mah journey fer ah while nao. Yet I have yet t? run int? ahnother trainer.? he mumbles to himself as he reaches behind his back. He wasn?t complaining, far form it. It was a bit of a blessing that he hadn?t ran into another soul. Fighting with one Pokemon would be rough. He needed a second. Grasping under his pack he snags the flashlight.  ?I dennea understand why people dennea bring ah torch with ?em.? William asks aloud as he flips the thing on. He had always heard horror stories of Trainers going though pitch dark caves wishing their Pokemon knew the Flash move. Always be prepared. That was his biological father?s motto and William adopted it form himself as well. Taking another deep breath William enters the cave. 

There was far more light in the cave then William expected. Looking around he didn?t even need his flashlight. But he decided to keep it handy after switching it off just in case though. It was strange. The cave seemed to give off it?s own natural light. William marveled at the beautiful complexity of the world he shared with people and Pokemon alike. He reminisces as he walks along. Fond memories of cave exploring with his dad came flooding back into his mind. He remember his father telling him about cave like this that seemed to glow with life. His father had speculated that it was the work of the Pokemon that did things like this. And with all his experience with this world William was akin to believing his father?s hypothesis. But the memories turn foul as the Geodude incident crept it?s way back into the forefront of William?s mind.  Hardening his resolve William Clenches his fist tightly vowing to catch the next Pokemon he encountered be it a Zubat or a Paris. 

The mettle of  resolve wouldn?t wait long to be tested as a scratching sound catches William?s attention. Quick as a snap  William reacts and switches his light on. Scanning the area he sees nothing at first. But soon another scratch is heard followed by a less subtle crunching sound. Quickly moving his light in the direction of the sound William sees what is making the sound as it?s eyes catch  the shine of the light. The creature he saw was seemed just a little taller then his Cubone and a dark green color. William raised an eyebrow as he cut the flashlight off as a low hiss can be heard. Reaching into another of his inner pockets William pulls out his Pokedex. Flipping it open he allows the eye of the device scan the creature. In moments it was done.

?_ Larvitar:
The Rock Skin Pokemon. 
Larvitar are born deep underground. It can't emerge until it has entirely consumed the soil around it. Be careful as Larvitar have a vicious bite. _?

The little device says in a bland monotone voice with a slight English accent.  ?These things had th? same voice ten years ago. Ya think thait th? Professor would have fixed this horrid voice.? William complained as he folded the device close and pocketed it.  ?Larvitar eh? Well lets begin CB.? William says as he pulls CB?s Pokeball out of his vest?s inner pocket. With a tap the ball doubles in size and splits in his hands allowing a light to hit the ground. From the light CB emerges with  ?Cubone!? The Larvitar isn?t impressed with the show and hisses loudly ?Laaaaaaaa? saying this mountain was his domain and any who enter was at his mercy. CB?s eyes narrow as Larvitar turns form them and  scoops up another handful of soil deeming the intruders unworthy of his attention.  CB growls angrily at being ignored.  ?CuBONE!? CB snaps as he pounds his club off the ground challenging Larvitar to battle. The little green Pokemon drops the dirt with a hiss as he turns and walks form the shadows.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 21, 2010)

_Domino City..._

Luke walks out the doors of the Pokecenter with the two Pokemon beside him, "Have a good day! And you'll need to come back soon to get that cast taken off!" Nurse Joy says to him. He just gives a slight wave without looking, "Yea, whatever," they continue to walk when he turns towards the Aron.

"Well, thanks for the help back there little guy," he gives him a slight wave, "See ya," he and Chimchar start turning away. Aron watches as they leave, he had always been the weakling in his pack of fellow Aron. Even back there he was the one picked off by the Graveler...But when he was around Luke, he just...BAM! He delivers a headbutt to Luke's back, "Gu-!" he grits his teeth and tries not to show the pain, "WHAT THE HELL!"

Aron shakes his head back and forth and looks up at Luke with determined eyes, "Oh I get it..." he turns away, "Sorry, I don't want any weaklings with me..." Aron's eyes shoot open with shock and fill with dissappointment. Luke just walks away, Chimchar looks back for a moment and follows Luke slowly after.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2010)

"Are you ready Irving?" Uncle asked. 

"Yes." He said.

Their battlefield was the snow-covered street outside Uncle's shop. Several people were by the sidelines, intrigued by the battle about to happen. 

"You can beat him Irving!" Billie said from the sidelines. On the roof of one of the houses Aokiji was lying down on his side, watching the battle at the best vantage point.

"You win, I let you go. You lose, you don't go. Got it?" Uncle raised his pokeball and pressed the button, enlarging it.

"I know the stakes uncle. Let's start." Irving pointed at his uncle. Totodile stepped forward, any trace of fear firmly buried by the need to win.

"Good." Uncle threw his pokeball to the ground, releasing the creature inside. "Let's show them how it's done, Ariados!" 

A large red spider 3 meters in length appeared in front of uncle. "Ariados, Shadow Sneak!" Ariados rushes towards Totodile at a speed that surprises Irving. Totodile is sent flying to the air by the attack, but lands on its feet a few meters behind Irving. 

"Totodile, Water Gun!" A shot of water is fired off Totodile's mouth towards the direction of Ariados. The large spider takes the hit, but it doesn't do that much damage. 

Uncle laughed. "You call that an attack? Ariados, poison jab!"

Ariados runs towards Totodile, then strikes at his position with a limb that glowed a dark purple. Totodile jumps out of the way, narrowly dodging the poisonous attack.

"We're just getting started! Totodile, water gun upwards!" Totodile looks down to the ground, then sends a jet of water out of his mouth, sending him flying upwards. He drops onto Ariados' back, hitting with enough power to hurt the much stronger Ariados. 

"Let's follow it up!" Irving added. "Clamp down on him!" Totodile did as he was told and brought his powerful jaws onto one of the large feelers on Ariados' back. Irving smiled, seeing as he has the upper hand.

"Not enough." Uncle said. "Grab him." Ariados raised his abdomen, then slammed it to the shop's wall. Totodile let go and jumped into the air, but a string of silk shot out of Ariados' abdoment and stuck on Totodile's foot. "Give Totodile a little spin." Ariados began to rotate his abdomen, increasing in speed by the second. As he spun faster Ariados sent more silk upwards, slowly covering Totodile.

"Amazing." Billie remarked. The level of control Ariados displayed as he wrapped Totodile in his trap was quite a spectacle. Everyone's eyes were focused on Irving's Totodile as it helplessly got wrapped up in Ariados' webbing.

"Nothing to counter Irving?" Uncle asked. "No more tricks up your sleeve?" 

Irving clenched his fists. He couldn't think of a way his Totodile could free himself from this trap. "Hang in there pal." He thought. 

Finally the deed was done, and Totodile was completely covered from head to toe in web. He resembled a mummy, freshly wrapped in its bandages and ready for the sarcophagus. Ariados slammed Totodile on the ground and detached the string from his abdomen. 

Uncle grimaced. Deep down he wanted Irving to succeed, but if this was his limit he wouldn't have a chance agains the many powerful trainers and pokemon out there.  "Looks like you're staying Irving. Go free your Totodile from the webbing, we're done."

"No..." Billie frowned. He wanted Irving to win too, but Ariados just was too strong.

Irving didn't move from his spot. Despite his Totodile completely immobilized and unable to fight he was smiling. 

On the rooftop Aokiji nodded, understanding Irving's confidence. "Looks like he got you there." 

Behind Ariados a hole opened, and Totodile jetted out of it with a shot of water. 

"*TOTODILE!*" The little crocodile stood in front of Ariados with a confident smirk on his reptilian face. 

"How did that happen!?" Billie asked, confused.

Uncle was impressed. Until that happened he had thought Irving had reached his limit. "Good work Irving." He smirked. "Lemme guess, you had Totodile use substitute to keep us thinking he was still inside the webbing, while the real deal dug its way out while everyone thought it was over?" Uncle clapped. "Pretty good. But not enough!" 

Ariados' eyes began to glow. "Night Shade!" A wave of shadowy energy blasted out of Ariados' eyes and hit Totodile, knocking him out. 

"So close..." Billie lamented. 

It was a surprising turn of events, but in the end Ariados had too much power. "Good match anyway Irving. Maybe next time I'll let you go."

"The fight's not over uncle." Irving said, a confident smile on his face. 

"What do you mean?" Uncle raised an eyebrow. "Your Totodile's toast!"

"Look again. Uncle." Irving pointed to his defeated pokemon. It faded away, as if it wasn't there. 

"Wait..." Billie's eyes widened. "That was the substitute?" 

"Then that means..." Uncle looked at the mummified copy, but saw only  a bundle of silk thread. Some of the silk fell through, revealing a small hole. 

"I win uncle!" 

Totodile burst out from underneath Ariados, slamming his body on the spider pokemon's underside. Ariados was sent upwards, then a jet of water from Totodile's mouth sends it even higher. Ariados falls a few feet in front of Irving, its right legs wriggling a little until he finally passed out. 

"Yes! We're going to North Wind pal!" Totodile ran up towards his master and hugged him. The two rejoiced, their victory finally attained. Billie and his Swinub joined them, happy for his friend's win.

Uncle couldn't help but smile. He didn't expect Irving to pull it off, but he did.

"He's a strong boy, isn't he?" Aokiji said. He jumped off the rooftop and landed next to Uncle. 

"Stronger than I thought." He admitted. "Maybe he and Totodile can do whatever you want them to do."

"Nothing much really." Aokiji showed Uncle a letter. "Just some important mail that needs delivering."




Irving was all set for the trip to North Wind town. He had removed his thick mareep wool pants and replaced them with brown cargo shorts. His shirt was much less thicker now, and had a crabby print on it. 

"Looking good." Uncle said as he brought Irving's backpack to him. It was already full of every supply Irving needed, as well as extra money for the trip.

"Thanks uncle." He said. Irving opened his closet, and took out a dark green coat. "You think the coat would look good on me?"

"Of course!" Uncle reassured. "A long coat is always in fashion!" 

Irving put on the coat.It was a perfect fit. "You're really o.k. with this uncle? I'll be gone for at least a week." 

Uncle smiled. He placed his hand on Irving's head and messed up his hair. "Doubting uncle? I already gave you the seal of approval when you beat me and my Ariados!" On top of the ceiling was Ariados, who nodded in agreement with his master. 

"Thanks uncle." 

"Be sure to kick North Wind ass when you're there!" 

Irving exited Uncle's house with Totodile on his shoulder like a boa, and the pokemon egg strapped to his chest via a velcro vest and covered in Ariados' most durable webbing. Outside Gym Leader Aokiji and Billie were waiting for them. 

An Altaria was standing behind Aokiji, pecking its feathers to remove any dirt. "Ready? Altaria will only fly you to Crossroad Bluff. From there you're going to North Wind the trainer's way." 

"Yeah." Irving said.

"Good luck Irving." Billie told him. "When you get back I'm going to beat you!" 

"When I come back you better bring it on then."

Irving walked towards the Altaria and gave it a pat to the head. The Altaria cooed, then opened up its wings to let Irving ride on its back. Irving jumped onto Altaria, then looked back to Billie, Aokiji and Uncle. "Thanks everyone. I'll be home soon."

Altaria flapped its wings and then took off towards Crossroad Bluff.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 21, 2010)

Chapter 4: Reached Domino City! Polar opposites! Ace meets Lucas

Ace finally reached Domino city, he looked around in amazement, he had never before seen such huge buildings crammed together

He still had to buy supplies but first he needed to visit the pokemon centre like Karl told him to.

This should never happen anymore, he felt bad for his little Cyndaquil that he got hurt, next time he would win for sure.
Lost in thoughts he walked over to the centre and bumped into dark-haired boy

"Ah! S-Sorry I didn't see you..." He bowed and apologized, he looked slightly up and saw the boy was his age, next to him he saw a Chimchar, also a fire-type.

"A-Ah...You're a pokemon trainer, I am as well, I'm Ace of Lamprey town."


----------



## Gaja (Feb 21, 2010)

The group moved through the city, gathering supplies, as each trainer spent a little time bonding with his pokemon. Simon and charmander were walking side by side as Rin went into the shop. Simon made a few small buys and went out after her, separating from the group.

"Ok, just like Rin said, meet ya at the west path soon guys."

Yes well they would go for the woods west of Domino, as both Rin and Yuki were excited about seeing and perhaps catching some eevee's. Simon smiled, a jolteon would be nice to have.... Walking around his home town the newly made trainer looked at his charmander, noticing that the pokemon was looking at his skull design, familiar from the popular clothing line of Gurren Laggan.

"You like? I can draw one just like this on your arm if you want?"

"CHAR!!!"

"Ok ok buddy, no problem. Get over here."

The duo went to a nearby bench as the soon 15 year old Simon put his backpack to the side and took out a black marker.

"Charmander come here."

He said with a smile as he put his first pokemon on his lap and started drawing the familiar skull design with the sun glasses on his left shoulder. During that he spoke.

"You know Tower forest is south of here, so after we see those eevee's, we could head there. I hear there are a few psychic pokemon there. I would love to catch one of those."

As he finished the drawing the charmander jumped up quickly, running to a nearby shop, and checking itself out in the window display.

"CHARRAARRRR!!!"

It said shooting out a blaze of flame into the sky. Simon jusy laughed as he managed to catch up with his pokemon.

"Glad you like it. Kamina..."

Although it was a bit of a joke, that could be the name of the pokemon, he didn't seem to hate it, which was a step in the right direction. Putting a cap on the trainer spoke as he looked into the distance, the woods surrounding Domino city coming into view.

"Let's go and meet up with everyone. We don't want to be late now."


----------



## Chaos (Feb 21, 2010)

*Miguel Sludge, Gonna get that Damn Spearow*

Miguel walked trough the forest again. He hadn't seen anything the last few hours, just trees and... wait what was it? More trees. "Fuck trees" Inferno clearly had the same thoughts. It looked around menacingly and was clearly aching to set something on fire. He didn't feel like causing a forest fire though... yet. "And to think some people fucking do this for fun. What the hell is wrong with them?" Inferno replied with a yelp. "Nah, don't understand that" Miguel said with a sigh as he kneeled before the Charmander. "Now lend me a tail, will ye" Inferno swiped his tail the right way. "Thank you sir" Miguel said as he lit a cigarette on the Charmander's tail. He puffed out a small cloud of smoke as he set his feet in motion again. Then. A sound.

"Spearow spear!" Miguel laughed. Shitty sound effects always made him laugh. Spearow came out of the tree. It was a beautiful bird that looked vicious. Just the way Miguel liked it. "Oi Inferno, ready for some sport?" Inferno was certainly ready as a small gout of flame already was sent into the direction of the flying pokemon.

As expected, the Spearow didn't like being attacked. It came boring in, but not aiming for Inferno, the goddamn beast aimed for Miguel. "What the... O shit" Miguel dove into a roll, almost breaking his neck in the progress because of the root of a tree. Spearow was not the smartest beast of his kind. It made some weird turn to get lined up with Miguel again. It totally disregarded the Charmander on his back. To his demise. "STOMP!"

Inferno smashed the Spearow into the ground with one stomp. Miguel wasted no time in throwing a ball against the dazed bird. Ping... ping... ping... poing! It was silent again. Spearow was gone. There was only a ball. Miguel grinned. He liked the Spearow. He walked over and picked up the ball. "New friend fer ye, Inf" Miguel wasted no time in throwing the ball again. He refused to use Pokeballs as a means of carrying pokemon. It was against his principles. Pokeballs were if pokemon needed to be healed. No more. Soon enough, a Spearow was perched on his shoulder. "Oi mate."

Miguel continued walking, quite happy that he now had two pokemon companions. The Spearow (who he'd named Dive Bomber) turned out to be quite a cool guy. Except for the pecking on Miguel's shoulder, but he could live with that for the time being. Suddenly Miguel heard a Pokemon scream from nearby. More curious then anything else, he turned to investigate. When the place came in view, there was a guy and a Sneasel. A fucking Sneasel. Miguel vowed that he'd get one of these too once. Then another notion came into his head. Maybe this guy knew the way out of the forest. "Oi mate, sorry to be interrupting your little talk, but would ye know how I get out of this place?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2010)

Crossroad Bluff is a massive expanse on top of a large plateau. Located at the very center of Sairu, it is the place where trainers from both sides of the region meet and battle, as well as the place where so many species of pokemon reside. A great variety of pokemon can be found here, from packs of canine pokemon that traverse the plains, to lone birds that cast dark shadows from above  . Even aquatic pokemon can be found, mainly at the edges of Crossroad Bluff where a river encircles the entire area.

"It's beautiful..." Irving said, marveling at the view. From Altaria's back he could see the entirety of the bluff, and it was breathtaking. 

"*Dile...." *Totodile found it beautiful too, but not for the same reasons as Irving. "*Dile, dile Totodile!"* He said.

"What is it pal?" Irving asked. Totodile pointed to a vivid red patch of vegetation, where several pokemon converged.

Irving chuckled. "A patch of berry shrubs? It's only been a few hours since we last ate pal."

Totodile barked at his master, annoyed. He clearly was very hungry. 

"Okay then pal, we'll land there. Altaria? You can drop us off there." Irving pointed to the berry patch. Altaria nodded, and began to decrease altitude. As the large dragon pokemon neared the ground most of the creatures that fed on the berry patch scattered, thinking it was a predator. 

"Don't worry pal, lunch is coming. And from the looks of things you're going to have a lot of food." Irving looked to his shoulder, but to his surprise Totodile wasn't there.

"*TOOOOOOOTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOODILLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEE*."Alas, Altaria's slow descent was too much for Totodile's stomach. With a scream he jumped off Altaria and landed in the middle of of the berry patch.

Irving placed his hand on his forehead, his thumb extended upwards. "At least he's being assertive." 

Once Altaria had landed Irving approached the berry patch to see to his Totodile. "Totodile? You eating?" He asked. 

"*TOTODILE!*" Totodile was sent flying outside the berry patch, a fist extending out of the shrubery. 

Irving's mouth dropped open. It wasn't because of Totodile being hit, but because of the fist that hit him. 

It was human. 

While it was very common for Pokemon to settle disputes with battles, and the same could obviously be said about humans using pokemon to settle disputes with a fight, few could really say that they just saw their water-blasting, leg biting, claw slashing crocodile get punched in the face by a human.

A young man probably a year older than Irving jumped out of the shrub, his right arm swelling from what looks like a bite. The young man had a scar on his face, and wore a simple sleeveless red vest and shorts. What was most distinctive about him was his hat. "Ah, that hurt!" He rubbed the part of his hand that was bitten. 

"Hey you!" He pointed at Totodile, who was just getting up from that punch. "I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU YET!" The young man ran towards Totodile with his right fist clenched tight.

Totodile screamed, and began to run around in circles. The young man followed him as Totodile ran for his life, until the little crocodile jumped up to Irving and clamped on to his chest, trembling. 

"HERE I GO! MONKEY PUNCH!" The young man ran towards Irving and was about to punch little Totodile. Irving tried to get out of the way, but he was fast, and because of that he couldn't dodge in time. 

"Castform, weather ball!" An orb of concentrated energy struck the young man in the face. He dropped to the ground, a large if comical mark on his face where the attack hit. 

"I swear, if your brother didn't send me with you you'd be caught by the authorities by now!" A woman dressed just as lightly as the young man approached Irving, a Castform floating on top of her bright orange-haired head. 

"Sorry about that, my friend here can be...annoying." The woman walked towards the young man and stepped on his chest. "Apologize you idiot!" She ordered.

The young man got up as if he wasn't even hurt, and extended his hand to Irving. "You're this mystery tooth's trainer right?" 

"Um, yeah." Irving stroked Totodile's back until he stopped trembling. That usually calmed him down. "My name's Irving." He extended his own hand and greeted the young man accordingly.

"I'm Luffy." The young man said. " I'll be king of pokemon! Bow before your miltank!" He proclaimed. 

"IDIOT!"The woman slapped him in the head. "and it's Monarch, not miltank!"

"Sorry Nami..." He apologized. Luffy grinned, and turned to Irving again. "Me and that Totodile have a score to settle, so let's battle!" Luffy placed two fingers in his mouth and whistled. An Aipom jumped out of the berry shrub and landed on Luffy's head with his tail.

"Umm, can we do it later?" Irving asked. "Totodile and I have to eat lunch first." 

Luffy and Aipom blinked twice at the same time. A huge grin appeared on both their faces as Luffy said "THAT'S AN EVEN BETTER IDEA! NAMI, LUNCH!"

The orange haired girl sighed. "If it'll keep you from beating random people up..." 

Irving felt greatly confused. Who was this man?


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 21, 2010)

"Oi mate, sorry to be interrupting your little talk, but would ye know how I get out of this place?"

Taron turned away from newly christened Blade and turned to the guy who had showed up with his Charmander. Taron noticed the guy's eyes shifting ever so slightly Blade besides him.

"*Before I forget.*" Taron said as the ball opened and caught Blade for the first time. The ball didn't even wriggle as Taron minimized it and put it in his pocket. 

"Yeah I know the way out," Taron said as he started walking towards the guy who was a year younger than him. "*You just keep heading that way,*" He pointed North "*For about 5 kilometers and you come out at Arctic Flora...*" He paused as he started thinking about something. "*In fact, I'm going that way; you can follow me if you want.*"

Taron took a critical look at him before speaking again. "*Nice shirt, Deathstars is a fucking awesome band. Names Taron,*" He said with a grin on his face holding out his hand.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 21, 2010)

The guy Miguel asked the question retreated the Sneasel in a pokeball. Miguel thought a creature of such awesomeness should be allowed to walk freely, but he didn't speak it out loud. He knew that most everyone kept their Pokemon in the small enclosed ball spaces. 

"Yeah I know the way out," the guy said as he started walking towards the guy who was a year younger than him. "You just keep heading that way," He pointed North "For about 5 kilometers and you come out at Arctic Flora..." He paused as he started thinking about something. "In fact, I'm going that way; you can follow me if you want."

"Thanks man, I was quite lost in here" Miguel laughed to relieve any sort of tension that might still be hanging around. "And I'll gladly travel with you, defeats the boredom of the road, now doesn't it?" The guy looked at him with some kind of judging face, then started speaking again. "Nice shirt, Deathstars is a fucking awesome band. Names Taron," He said with a grin on his face holding out his hand. "Thanks, I saw them live some time ago in a different dimension (), I'm Miguel" Miguel said, shaking the hand Taron held out to him. "Might I also introduce you to Inferno here" Miguel denoted the Charmander standing next to him. "He's a real mayhem creator, please don't be too shocked when he sets someone's pants on fire" A pause. "And Dive-Bomber here" he said, denoting the Spearow happily perched on his shoulder.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 21, 2010)

Taron looked at Miguel's pokemon curiously after shaking his hand. First there was the Spearow which seemed content to just sit on it's perch on his shoulders. And then there was the Charmander which he could just tell was charging up a fire attack.

Using that as his advantage, he released Marshall from his ball. The fire which streamed out of the fire lizard's mouth was enough to melt the ice surrounding Marshall and set him free.

"*This here is Marshall.*" He said as he picked up the Mudkip and started spraying him with a Potion. "*He is a ninja in the art of pissing people off, you've been warned.*" He then released Blade from his ball. Blade shuddered as it was released and then stared up at Miguel with a grin on his face.

He could tell that Miguel was going to ask, but Taron cut him off. "*When you turned up, I hadn't actually caught Blade yet, so technically he could still be treated as a wild Pokemon.*"

"*So you saw Deathstars live eh, lucky bastard...*" Taron said as he started walking away as with Blade besides him and Marshall making taunting faces over Taron's shoulder at Miguel. "*Coming or what?*"


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

kinzey said:


> The string shot wrapped aroung Numel, and wurmple was coming in fast. "Use ember to burn away the silk!". Once that was done, wurmple had almost reached numel. "Jump above it!" Numel did so, and wurmple kept crawling, unable to slow down after picking up so much speed. It was heading twards the original spot were the embers had lit the grass on fire. "Now Tackle it into the flames!". Numel slammed into wurmple, sending it twards the fire. It was seconds away from landing dead center on the flames!



Akita could sense her pokemon is in trouble "curl up in a ball" as Wurmple curls up in a ball as fast as it can as as the spikes show upward waiting for Numel to attack again with tackel. "Okay uncurl yoursel Wurmple and use posion sting then use string shot" have a feeling that her Wurmple could not battle anymore but hold condifence that she can battle on. Waiting for Jack to make his net move with his Numel and is hoping her some how it  will work ot later keeping training with the female Wurmple.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 21, 2010)

Suofreight City

Today was the day that Jet would start his adventure, he started later than most trainers but that was only because he didn't neglect his studies. But now that he had graduated and had finished his internship at the local research facility he would set out for some pokemonz mastering. 

First things first, he needed to swing by Professor Brian Iak, who he had been assisting for years now. As usual the lazy Jet "borrowed" his neighbor's Ponyta to make it all the way over to the research facility and by the time he knocked on the professor's office it was in the early afternoon.

"Where've you been!"Before Jet had even managed to open the door, Iak stormed out of the office, excited and like usual pumped up with caffeine."Most trainers starting out usually tent out in front of my home and wake me up at the crack of dawn but it's nearly two now already and you've just staggered in."Iak shook his head, this journey of Jet was going to be something. 

"Yeah, figured there wasn't really a timelimit that applied today unlike usual so I figured I'd sleep in and energized for the long trip."Though the way he said it lacked any kind of energy, it still looked like he was was about to fall asleep any second now.

"Nevermind!"The excited professor shouted while dragging Jet inside.He cleared his throat while grabbing the starter's kit handed out to all starting trainers.He was about to start the usual speech but Jet interrupted him.

"Prof, I heard it over a hundred times already."Jet sighed."Could we just skip it and have me go on my way, I'm tired already and have yet to start my journey."

Iak looked hurt for a second, but had to admit that it was a bit redundant in this case."Alright, well here you go."He gave the empty pokeballs and complementary potion and then reached for Jet's first Pokemon."Here he is, like you wanted a Totodile."He handed it over to Jet.

Jet accepted it with a smile and went to release the contained Totodile, wanting to check his starter Pokemon. Though the result was rather anti-climactic. The ball was revealed empty, both looked confused for a second but quickly came to the same conclusion. While Brian started looking around the many piles of paperwork that littered the office.

"Oh Oda no......Not that Totodile."The Totodile in question had arrived about two weeks earlier and had proven to be a handful, the protocol here was that starter pokemon would be kept in pokeballs most of the day so that they could get used to being confined but this was one of those that kept getting out and Jet had never had a case that had been more difficult to get back into it's pokeball.

"I'll start looking at the usual places."Jet said and the prof joined him, and like expected it was doing doing laps around the pond a few minutes away from the building.

When it saw Jet it realized that this was the trainer the prof had told him about and it immediately bolted. Feeling that the lazy Jet was unworthy of the musclepower that it packed.

"Well good luck."Prof chuckled and slapped Jet on the shoulder.

Jet dragged himself after the Totodile while facepalming but suddenly got an idea, just before it was out of earshot he shouted."That's too bad! I was intending to give my Pokemon the protein snacks, perfect for musclebuilding but if you don't want to be my Pokemon!"It stopped immediately, the one thing it liked about Jet was the food he made. In those two weeks it had gained a lot of muscle by eating that food, without really changing his training regimen. It didn't taste that great, Jet was still working on that but Totodile was disciplined enough to eat the food regardless.

It was still giving it some thought but caught the snack Jet threw and that settled it. "Alright, now since you're my first Pokemon I'll name you Alpha."He shot a look around, he hadn't quite decided where they would head for first."Well let's go Alpha."Knowing it would be pointless to put Alpha back in the ball he decided to let it walk around with him.

"Let's head for the forest first, train there for a while and figure out where to go to first."


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 21, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Crossroads Bluff*

Jack knew the little wurmple was almost done. He felt sorry for it, but he had to continue to win. "Numel, use magnitude again!". Wurmple was so out of energy and worn out, that he just flopped to the ground. Better to be safe than sorry though. "Jump into the air and tackle it". Numel gave a spectacular leap and crashed on top of wurmple. It was down. It would be pointless to have wurmple continue fighting, not to mention cruel. Jack waited for Akita's reaction.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 21, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Chapter 4: Reached Domino City! Polar opposites! Ace meets Lucas
> 
> Ace finally reached Domino city, he looked around in amazement, he had never before seen such huge buildings crammed together
> 
> ...



Luke gritted his teeth as he felt someone walk into his back, his horribly burnt, previously headbutted by an Aron back, "That hurt like hell!" he said turning around and back handing whoever hit him with his cast.

He then held his cast, "Gah! So did that!" he said holding it, "Still not used to not having much punching hand..." he says recalling when he hurt his hand punching a Graveler. 

He saw he had knocked the boy on the ground, "Hey, what're you doing on the ground?" he said looking at him confused while scratching the back of his head. He caught the boy looking at his Chimchar, "Leme guess, Pokemon Trainer? Looking for a fight?"

Chimchar got an excited look on it's face for once, Luke takes a look at his Pokemon, "I guess it would be nice to have an actual fight, you know, instead of fending off giant birds or walking rocks..."

"Well my little monkey seems pumped so you up for it Jack?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

Akita pulls out the pokeball from her jeanjacket and feels the pokeball for a moment to make sure it is the right one and push the center of it to make the pokeball double in size. "Return Wurmple" and the stream of red light and the Wurmple returns to her pokeball. "Great work Wurmple, new rest. Your turn Bulbasaur.

" 
"Bulba" Bulbasaur respones and went out on the battle feild. Akita waits for Jack to attack because she did not know if he is going to switch pokemon. Is thinking come on Bulbasaur we need to win this battle, If I don't I feel like a looser and I am not one, if I lose the whole battle I still I got to work on some things. Since Bulbabasur and I met he his different from any other pokemon I have met, he is my eyes.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 21, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Crossroads Bluff*

Jack decided to give Numel a rest. Though it didn't look like it, Jack could tell Numel was tired. He called it back and sent squirtle in its place.

He acted immediately. He knew time was not on his side. Bulbasaur would be constantly bombarding Squirtle with grass type attacks. "Squirtle, don't move! Use withdrawal over and over again! Keep doing it until Bulbasaur attacks!". Squirtle would be able to build up his defence. Hopefully it would be enough to negate the effects of Bulbasaur's grass type attacks.


----------



## Damaris (Feb 21, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Domino City*

The weary girl who skidded into Domino City was definitely not the composed, calm trainer who had started off on her journey. Even her Piplup looked frightened (though that was probably a result of the Pokemon having had to cling to her head for the entire non-stop breakneck run), his small body pressed against her scalp, his feathers fluffed down. Upon finally arriving in the city, the girl fluttered to a stop, trying not to fall. Bending over, she pressed her hands against her knees, gulping for breath. "Okay...we finally made it, Piplup," she murmured to the small Pokemon on her head. "We can get you and Houndour fixed up now." The Piplup in question crawled down off his trainer's head and scurried down her back, dropping to the ground. Walking around to his trainer's front, he gently nudged her hands off her knees, and outstretched one wing, pointing to the center of the city.

"And miles to go, eh?" Jessica grinned. Stumbling forward, she scooped the Piplup up (heedless of his cries of frustrated pride) and continued walking forward. As she navigated through the city, she watched her surroundings eagerly. Growing up in Gratis Basin had given Jessica an appreciation for nature, but the towering steel buildings and asphalt streets of Domino City fascinated her. Turning down a side alleyway in an attempt to cut down her distance from the Pokemon Center, Jessica caught sight of a poster. "A rampaging Sealeo?" she said out loud. "Well we don't need one of those, I've got you, right?" She punctuated this with an affectionate rub at the Piplup's head, and the Pokemon responded with a soft hum of approval. 

But the Sealeo was driven from her mind when Jessica emerged from the alleyway. The Pokemon Center rose up before her, gleaming white under the sun. "We, we made it!" Dashing forward, she tripped around two boys who seemed to be getting in an argument and burst through the Pokemon Center's (thankfully) sliding doors. Her shoes drummed against the polished tile floor, echoing throughout the room, and the Nurse Joy at the counter looked up. "Do we have a problem?" The Nurse inquired cheerfully, tilting her head to the side. Jessica approached the counter hesitantly, cradling Piplup in her arms.

"Yeah, my Piplup is burned," she admitted, trying not to blush. "And I've got a Houndour who needs help," she added, digging a hand into her vest pocket to show Nurse Joy the Pokeball. "Is that okay?" Nurse Joy giggled and bustled out from behind the counter, guiding Jessica into a back room. "Of course it's alright," Joy said in reply. "We are the Pokemon Center!"

Jessica released her Houndour, who growled once before sinking back onto the cot Nurse Joy had slid into the room. In stark contrast, Piplup burst from her arms and leapt onto the small table that had been arranged for him. Nurse Joy applied a salve to his burns, then wrapped a layer of bandages around the Piplup's feathery torso. "He'll be fine by tomorrow," Nurse Joy said. "Now let's look at this Houndour of yours!" Moving over to the unconscious Pokemon, Joy placed a hand on his forehead. "I think he's just exhausted," She decided. "Let him rest here overnight, and come back and pick him up in the morning. In the meantime, you and your Piplup are free to explore Domino City until then!"

"Ah, okay!" Piplup returned to Jessica's arms and the trainer smiled thankfully at Nurse Joy before leaving the building. A whole day to explore this city...? Who could know what would happen!


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

Akita could sense that Jack change pokemon from a high energy like red to a calming cool color of blue and flows like the ocean. Is senceing her own pokemon feelings and how virbant to fighting the Numel. Akita hears the words  withdrawal, it must be the command for the Squirtle. Continues thinking it is building up it's defence, before Bulbasaur even gets a chance to attack. "Bulbasaur runs towards Squirtle and use vinewhip, to pick him up and spin the Squirtle around as fast as you can.

"Bulbasaur" he response to Akita's command and runs towards Squirtle and stops about a few feet from of the Squirtle. As the vines come out of the Bulbasaur's back and they wrab around Squirtle's shell. Pivking the Squirtle up and swinging him around and around as fast as the Bulbasaur could. "After you let go use tackle" Bulbasaur lets go of the Squirtle and use tackle where at the level where Bulbasaur could do the move.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 21, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Crossroads Bluff*

Jack commanded "Squirtle, orient yourself so that your shell is facing bulbasaur". Bulbasaur hit squirtle all right. But the protection of his shell and the withdrawal caused bulbasaur to take almost as much damage as Squirte. "Now tackle bulbasaur back squirtle!". Squirte went to slam into bulbasaur who was only a few feet away.


----------



## Burke (Feb 21, 2010)

Samuel Sentinel
S1E1P1 "_Turtwig! I *Chose* You!_"​
“Here you are Samuel, here’s your very own Pokémon!”

A wide eyed Samuel Sentinel took his first Pokéball in his hands. It was the traditional red and white scheme, but on the front there was a leaf insignia.

“Thank you, professor! Is it the Turtwig?”

“Yes Sam, it’s the Turtwig you asked for. I’d also like to commend you on being so early. It looks as if you just got the worm.”

“Uh, sure professor, I guess I was just eager to start my journey, thank you anyways. So, is there anything you can tell me about this Turtwig?”

“Yes if course, I think you should know the Pokémon you’re going to care for. Now let’s see here; this Turtwig is very loyal, and it was reluctant to leave here. You see it isn’t very fond of change.”

“So, it’s not going to want me to take it?” Samuel said slightly disappointed.

“Oh certainly not Sam, this Turtwig will love you, I promise. You are actually very alike in personality when I think about it.”

“You think so professor?”

“Of course I do Sam, now run along, you’ve got a big journey ahead of you, but not before you take you’re five more Pokéballs, and you’re Sairu Pokédex. Oh, and for your reference, this particular Turtwig knows Tackle Bite and Razor Leaf.”

Sam took his items, put the Pokéballs in the side pouches of his pack, and clipped the Pokédex onto his belt. “Thank you professor! Bye professor!” 

With that, Sam hurriedly left the professors lab and headed back home for preparation. Sam was still holding the Turtwig Pokéball while walking down the hill and back into the city. He thought for a moment, and then decided that he get acquainted with his Turtwig before anything. He figured that he should follow along the outskirts of town and go on to the Cirus waterfall. 

Upon arrival to the falls, Sam found a nice clearing in the grass, took off his pack and held out his Turtwig’s Pokéball in preparation.

He took a deep breath. “Alright Turtwig, come on ... OUT!”  Sam then threw the Pokéball out onto the grass. It hit the grass with a thud, the black opening button glowed red for a second, and then all was silent.


“Uh, Turtwig, You can come out now.” He stood there confused for a moment, and walked over to pick up the Pokéball. As he reached down to pick it up, right before his hand touched it, the Pokéball quickly opened on its own with a flash of red light. A red sort of lightning arched to the ground and there materialized a Turtwig. The little creature looked rather scared as its head whipped around. It then turned and looked upon Sam. 

“Hey there little guy nice to meet you.” Sam said despite the odd occurrence.

*“TWIIIIIIIG!” *The Turtwig yelped as it high tailed it in the other direction into the forest that was just beyond the city.

“Wait! No! Come back little guy!” Samuel then ran into the forest, and after his new Turtwig in hopes of bringing it back.

What adventures await our hero next? Find out next time!
*> TO BE CONTINUED*


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 21, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He got in to the city, there was a lot of things to buy so he started to watch which thing could be useful for them now.

"Hmm...I-I guess we have to go for food first, right Blaze?"he said looking for Chimchar, who actually has taken an apple from the fruit local.

"Hee!!...Hey B-Blaze!! you cant go taking the things as you like in this place"he said yelling at his partner by his disrespect attitude.

_"Chim...Chimchar!"_the little monkey growled by the scold.

"Sorry, I know you`re hungry, i will buy some of those right??"he said at the fire monkey who smiled.

_"Chimchar"_Blaze said.

*Some minutes later*

"WaahT_T... why is this happening to me??"he said opening his wallet and giving a big amount of money to the Mart seller.

Yeah, once they were at the Mart after eating some of the apples that Tsuna bought, Blaze started to jump in all the shelves and dropped a lot of things that was very expensive ,at least a few of them.

"W-well at least we have bought the parlyz heal,the potions and the antidotes, also we bought the food."he said checking his backpack.

"But Blaze you shouldnt have started to jump like that"he said yelling him again.

_"Chim, Chimchar"_he growled apologizing himselfa bit ashamed.

"Ok now we have to go to...Where we were supposed to find out with Rin,Yuki and Simon? u-_-"he Asked himself confused because he doesnt remember.

_"Chimchar!"_the monkey roared signing at the west path.

"Oh y-yeah now I remember thanks Blaze, lets go, we have to hurry if we want to find a Shinx and meet the others soon...I guess"he said, chimchar only sighed, Tsuna was showing that unsafe attitude again, it is the same when he want to be up set, that attitude appears again but its just the thing that makes Tsuna to be Tsuna.

"Chimchar!"he said supporting his trainer idea and hoping to have a new friend.

"O-ok here we go/They talked about an Eeve, it could be cool to have one, I mean I read about them in a book once, and I have seen that evolution named Leafeon it could be a good guy for my team, but first...Ill catch a Shinx/"and with those determined thoughts Tsuna and his Partner Blaze started to walk to the forest to meet with the others.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 21, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Luke gritted his teeth as he felt someone walk into his back, his horribly burnt, previously headbutted by an Aron back, "That hurt like hell!" he said turning around and back handing whoever hit him with his cast.
> 
> He then held his cast, "Gah! So did that!" he said holding it, "Still not used to not having much punching hand..." he says recalling when he hurt his hand punching a Graveler.
> 
> ...



Chapter 4: Reached Domino City! Polar opposites! Ace meets Lucas II

Ace waved his hands in front of himself
"N-No no, I don't want to fight..."

Suddenly Cyndaquil came out of his pokeball
"Cynda!!"
Ace looked at Cyndaquil
"You're sure about this? If you want to fight then it's fine with me..."

Ace jumped backwards creating a distance between the trainer and the Chimchar

"Alright then, I'll make you remember my name, ready for it John?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 21, 2010)

Luke grinned, "Seems you've got some balls when your not lying on the floor...Ready for this Monkey?" Chimchar gives him a firm nod, "Alright. Well Queen, if you manage to impress me maybe I'll tell ya' my name."

"Ok Chimchar, give em' some Embers!" Chimchar starts letting off blasts of fire from its mouth.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 21, 2010)

Chapter 4: Reached Domino City! Polar opposites! Ace meets Lucas III

Cyndaquil immediatly countered the embers by shooting blazing fire from his mouth making the flames collide.

"Now jump and barrage him with embers!"
Cyndaquil quickly jumped up spun around in and released flames in mid-air.

Right at the moment he landed he followed up with a smokescreen, the embers shooting inside the smokecloud at the same moment

"Alright now! Tackle him!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 21, 2010)

"Crap," Luke says, knowing he can't see what's going on from within the smoke, "Try to dodge the incoming blasts!" Chimchar starts coughing inside the smoke but can feel the heat of the incoming attacks.

He leaps out of the way to avoid a blast, he then does the same for the next one, a third Ember smacks into him, and then he gets smacked by the incoming Cyndaquil and it knocks him out of the smoke. 

Chimchar lands on his feet and whipes his mouth. The Cyndaquil pops out of the smoke, going for another tackle, but this time he sees him coming and uses his agility to side step the tackle. 

He pushes off the ground and goes right after the Cyndaquil, "Alright, Scratch!" he gets a scratch on the Pokemon's back before it can turn, "Tackle!" Ace tries to take advantages of how close the two Pokemon are but Chimchar leaps into the air, just over his opponent in time.

"Now!" "Ember!" the two fire types shoot off a blast of fire from their mouths, one from the air and the other from the ground. The attacks collide in a small firey explosion. Chimchar lands on the ground and flips backwards, ready for another engagement.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 21, 2010)

Chapter 4: Reached Domino City! Polar opposites! Ace meets Lucas IV

Cyndaquil suffered some damage from the scratch and explosion, they were on pretty equal ground.

"Cyndaquil, quickly now go forward!!"

Cyndaquil dashed with all his might going for the full frontal hit.

"Now! Flame wheel!" Luke commanded

A circle-formed flame surrounded Cyndaquil, blocking his path, without hesitation Cyndaquil jumped through it, burning himself heavily incredibly.

Cyndaquil was now head to head with Chimchar

"Smokescreen!!" Ace shouted

Cyndaquil spew the smoke right in Chimchars eyes blinding him.

"Now Cynda--" Before he could finish Cyndaquil fell to the ground, heavily struggling to stand up shouting in pain, the burn got to him.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Jack commanded "Squirtle, orient yourself so that your shell is facing bulbasaur". Bulbasaur hit squirtle all right. But the protection of his shell and the withdrawal caused bulbasaur to take almost as much damage as Squirte. "Now tackle bulbasaur back squirtle!". Squirte went to slam into bulbasaur who was only a few feet away.



Bulbasaur closes eyes and hears Squirtles movements and uses vinewhip to stop Squirtle in place and starts swinging him around again as fast as he could and Bulbasaur opens his eyes. Let go of him Bulbasaur and use razor leaf." Bulbasaur lets go as the vines went back into his back as leaves appear. Bulbasaur aims and throws the leaves as hard as he can at Squirtle. The Vulpix stuck its head out of a brush watching the match and watching Akita. Akita keeps her calm on what Bulbasaur did with out her command "Bulbasaur do razor leaf again." Akita sence something is watching but do not lose her attention of the battle. As Squirlte takes on more damage, Akita does not tell Bulbasaur to attack again, waits to see what Squirtle is going to do next.

The Vulpix keeps watching and fall asleep as it's ears are perk up to hear everything up. The Vulpix is lost from its mother and could never find her again. The Vulpix thinks his mother left him, but the mother was hunted down for it's coat. Fighting for survival, is now thinking Akita his is mother. As the Vulpix wakes up and walks towards Akita and wraps it around her feet.


----------



## Damaris (Feb 21, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Domino City*

Jessica had barely exited the Pokemon Center before stumbling into an interesting situation. The two boys she had passed on her way inside a few minutes ago seemed to have escalated in their disagreement. As she stood a safe yard off to the side, Piplup perched on her head, the boys Pokemon faced off. A Chimchar versus a Cyndaquil? Fire against fire. Jessica hoped that the battle would turn out to be fierce in that case. She'd never been in a battle against another Trainer before, and she didn't really count capturing the Houndour; Piplup had done most of the work in that case. So it would be best to observe and learn, to see how more experienced Trainers handled such confrontations.

The battle progressed quickly. The Chimchar made the first move, unleashing a barrage of Embers at the Cyndaquil, who countered with his own flames. The Cyndaquil then spewed forth smoke, following up with a fierce tackle. Piplup squirmed his way down Jessica's neck, into her arms. "You want a better view?" she asked the small Pokemon, lifting him up a little. As a result, both of them saw the Chimchar be knocked backwards by first the flames, and then the Cyndaquil's attack. "Ooh, that looks nasty," Jessica whispered in commentary to Piplup. Even though the Chimchar was able to scratch the Cyndaquil next, the battle was still leaning heavily in the Fire Mouse's favor.

Lowering her gaze to adjust her hands and make sure she wasn't aggravating Piplup's still healing burns, Jessica missed the next few moves of the battle. But when she looked back up, the Cyndaquil was down, looking as if he couldn't stand up. "Something changed, huh? Did you see what happened, Piplup?" The Pokemon made no reply, but studied the two other Pokemon carefully.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 21, 2010)

Chimchar rubbed his eyes wildly, screeching from the pain, "Gah! Playing dirty huh!" 

He gritted his teeth as he watched his blinded Pokemon hop around wildly.

"Come on Chimchar! Pull it together!" 

After a mass amount of rubbing Chimchar managed to gain an extremely limited amount of vision. Cyndaquil had managed to get back to its feet as well, but it was severely damaged.

"Come on Chimchar! Flame Wheel!" it started dashing forward and eventually leaped and let out a blast of fire from its mouth. The fire engulfed him and made him a flaming wheel, headed straight for his opponent.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 21, 2010)

Chapter 4: Reached Domino City! Polar opposites! Ace meets Lucas V

Suddenly Cyndaquil and Chimchar refrained from any movement and saw a mental image of both of them being mortally damaged.

"Why did the Chimchar stop? Hey don't go easy on me!!"

"This isn't my doing fool! Chimchar finish it!"

Suddenly a cold gust was felt, a person wrapped in black clothing with long white hair and a white mask on passes Jessica and walks to the centre of the battle, making a dark shadow fall over Jessica, damaging both her and the Piplup in the proces

"W-What the?!" Ace sounds suprised
"It's Night Shade, she has a ghost type that stays in the hiding."

"What's this all about, who are you?"

"Who I am does not matter, the only things that matters is that you experience pure desperation...Foolish so called Pokemon 'Trainers'..." The person says with a hollow emotionless voice

Suddenly next to the person a Duskull appears
Out of nowhere the two fire pokemons stand freezed and receive unseen damage instantly from all the sides

"That's future sight, right?"

Duskull projects his eyes infront of Ace and Luke looking with a Mean Look deep in their eyes, showing gruesome images of possible fates they could suffer from this meeting.

"So long...'Trainers'."


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 21, 2010)

Squirtle seems very battered, but Jack thinks it still has some fight in it. "Squirtle use tackle!" Jack yells. Squirtle runs at Bulbasaur and slams into it a final time. The force of the action knocks Squirtle out. Jack returns it to its pokeball saying "Rest up. You did well". He takes out Numel's pokeball and sends it back out. Its recovered most of its energy and is ready to battle. Jack is about to order it to attack, but stops when he sees the vulpix twine itself between Akita's feet. "Ummm" Jack says, not understanding. Was it attacking Akita?


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

The Vulpix fall asleep still curl up between Akita's feet. A voice says " Vulpix is a small, fox-like Pok?mon, has only one tail, which apparently splits and grows more beautiful and warmer as it grows older and it is olso a fire type. Hunters go after Vulpix or Ninetales into coats, handbags, etc. "That sick and wrong and why is there is a Vulpix around my feet?" Bulbasaur walks to where the Vulpix is "Bulba." The Vulpix wakes up and shoots a fire shoots out of the Vulpix mouth and Bulbasaur dodges it. 

"Let's get back to the battle Bulbasaur, it only wants to protect, if you up to the next battlle. "Bulba" the Vulpix falls asleep again. Okay Bulbasaur use tackle, than follow it up with vine whip. Bulbasaur charge at Numel using Tackel, than Vine whip to slam it in the ground. Before using vine whip dodge around Numel, waiting for the Numels attack. Akita is thinking could Bulbasaur use Vine whip to jump into the air.


----------



## Damaris (Feb 21, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Domino City*

Jessica never got a chance to see which Fire Pokemon would have won, because suddenly both the Chimchar and the Cyndaquil froze. Taking a step forward in confusion, Jessica didn't notice the strange woman until Piplup let out a cry of warning. Looking to the side, Jessica saw the tall woman brush past her. The shadow that passed over the young Trainer was freezing cold, and she felt as if she had been submerged in a vat of ice for hours, and only now let out.  Shivering, she tried not to collapse, even though her legs felt like water. Looking down at Piplup, she pulled him tighter against her chest. 

The woman moved on, leaving Jessica in her wake. The two male trainers were her next victim, along with their hapless Pokemon. But by the time had stumbled over to them, the mysterious woman was gone. "W-who was that?" Jessica panted out, not even bothering to introduce herself. "Why did she do that? Do either of you know her?" Then, recalling her manners, she settled back and tried to calm down. "I'm sorry for interrupting. My name is Jessica de Luca. I'm a Trainer as well, and I was watching your match when that woman appeared."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2010)

All in all, lunch was exactly what Irving needed to understand the situation. The three of them sat in the shade of a rocky outcrop, and had a nice meal of rice balls and hot chili. To Irving's surprise, both meals went really well together. The pokemon were already done eating and were now playing with each other.Totodile was getting along with them quite well. He hasn't even ran away from either Castform or Aipom since he met them. Even Altaria stayed for a while, if only to join in on the fun,

"So, Irving, where are you headed?" Nami asked him while she poured some chili on her rice ball. 

"North Wind. I have to deliver a letter for Mr. Aokiji."

"The gym leader?" Nami asked, surprised. She didn't think that a little kid like Irving would be doing a job for someone like a gym leader. "Who's it for?"

Irving scratched his head. It had only dawned to him now that he had no idea who he was supposed to deliver the letter to. "Umm, lemme check." He flipped the envelope over and read the address. "400, Blazing Lane, North Wind town." 

"Unbelievable!" Nami said. "That's the address to the North Wind gym!"

Luffy's jaw dropped, revealing a half-chewed rice ball. "We had an address!?"

"Anyway..." Nami gave Luffy a warning glare, then turned to Irving. " The letter must be for the gym leader, Ace!"

"My brother gets mail?" Luffy asked.

"One more Luffy and I'm hitting you with another weather ball!" Nami warned.

"His...brother is a gym leader!" Irving almost dropped what remained of his meal. "One of the 8 best trainers in Sairu is his brother?"

"Yes." Nami said, her voice almost sharing the tone of surprise Irving had. "As hard as it is to believe." 

The two looked at Luffy, who was busy stuffing his face with whatever food was left. Even the pokemon's. That included half-eaten pokeblocks.

"....I know what you mean." Irving agreed. "And what are you guys doing here if you came all the way from North Wind?"

Nami opened her backpack, and took out a piece of paper. The image of a crimson lightning bolt with a large smile on its face was drawn on the paper. "We came here to find this."

"A Rotom?" Irving asked. "Don't those guys usually hang out in Suofreight's older districts?" 

Nami nodded. "Which is why we're hunting this particular Rotom, since it's incredibly unusual that it's here. From the reports the gym leader got, it was last seen harassing travellers here. Since the leader's too busy he sent me and his brother to find it. We've been looking for it for days, but it's really good at hiding itself." 

"And when I find that Rotom, I'm going to beat it up!" Luffy yelled. "And Aipon is going to help!"

Irving chuckled, while Nami sighed. Despite his loudness, He found Luffy quite likable. 



Totodile, Aipom, Castform and Altaria happily frolicked the fields of Crossroad Bluff. They were playing a game of tag, and Aipom was it.

"Aipom! Ai ai ai pom!" He yelled as he ran after Castform. Unfortunately for him Castform could float in the air, and as such the sentient cloud giggled as she watched Aipom catch him in vain. 

"Altaria!" The feathery dragon said to Castform as she watched Aipom jump as high as he can, only to fall flat on his face. 

"Altaria! alta ta!"

"Castform?" She asked.  

"Altar,alta alta alta. Ria, alta altaria." Altaria confirmed.

"Cast!?" 

"Altaria."

"Castform cas." Castform grimaced, but Altaria smiled reassuringly.

"Altaria, alta altaria." 

"form!" 

While the two fliers engaged in girl talk, Totodile hid himself in the best location he could think of; at the back of a sleeping onix. He was careful not to wake it up as he slipped into the gaps in between onix's segments. 

He felt increbily crafty right now, as there was no way Aipom would ever find him. Making himself as comfortable as he can Totodile stretched his arms and lied down on the suprisingly comfy back of the onix. It was then that he found something unusual.

"Toto?"He felt something metallic on his head, and turned to see what it was. A red machine that blinked over and over . That in itself was not very unusual, as machines like that were often used to track the movements of pokemon by scientists and exporers. What was unusual was that it had a face. And that it winked at Totodile. 

"To...to..." Totodile slowly backed away from the device, careful not to make any sudden movements. 

Electricity began to arc around the device, and the face began to move out of the machine. Totodile felt like using water gun, but not through the usual place. He instead supressed every urge he had to scream, as he knew no one except the onix would hear it and that would make the situation worse "dile... totodile..."

The face, which was all but expresionless suddenly smiled. Lightning jolted out of its eyes, but instead of electrocuting Totodile it stroked his face tenderly. That was all Totodile could resist.  

"*TOTODILE!!!!!!!!!!!*"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 22, 2010)

*Enter Larvitar; Trail of the First Catch Pt. 2*

The little green creature wandered form the shadows, it?s eyes fixated on the fool that had challenged him. It stamped it?s feet in a fit of anger at CB?s challenge then it pointed it arms at CB as it opens it?s mouth. Larvitar hissed ?Laaaaaaaaarrrrrrr? in a menacing tone. He was warning CB that this would be a real fight. A fight that he was promising wouldn?t be soon forgotten by the Lonely Type Pokemon. CB grits his teeth under the skull helmet he wore.  ?Cuuuuuu?? CB replied as he slammed his club off the ground again. A glint sparkles in in the green lizard?s eye as it charges forward taking the first offensive move of the fight. It opens it?s mouth wide as closes in. CB pulls it?s club from the ground and into a defensive manner as William interjects himself.  ?Dodge t? th? front over it!? William commands.  ?Cu.? the Cubone replies as it charges toward it?s attacker.

With a leap CB places it?s hands on the face of the Larvitar and uses it as leverage to spring up and over it. As CB landed Larvitar turns around it?s feet cutting into the soft soil it had created over the last couple weeks. ?Lar!!? it roars as it puts itself back in gear.  ?Use Leer!? William shouts as the Larvitar charges in again.  ?Cubone!? CB replies as he locks eyes with his opponent. with a flash of menacing intent the Larvitar sweat drops as it tries to stop, it?s nerves being a little shaken by the look in CB?s eyes.  ?Quick CB use Bone Club!? William shouts aloud.  ?Bone.? CB says in agreement. The soil on the ground is shuffled as CB charges in. Bringing his club over his head he was going to be bringing the pain this time. But Larvitar shakes off the shock of Leer in time to dodge back as CB swing. With an angry growl CB presses the attack and swings out with the club yet again. 

?Lar!? Larvitar shouts as it dodges two more swings form CB?s club. Then with an angry hiss it jumps to the ground and disappears under the soil.  ?Watch out CB he used Dig!? William shouts urging his Cubone to be careful. CB merely nods his head as watches for the ground to move. He and William stood there for what seemed like an eternity. Did the Larvitar opt to escape the battle. If so William was going to be one disappointed trainer. But soon the soil moves and William is the first to see it do so.  ?CB, dodge to the left!? He shouts in warning. CB hears but his reaction isn?t that good as the attack was underway and he wasn?t ready. He pops to the side and Larvitar?s hand barely nicks CB as a small line becomes visible as he falls to the side thanks to the displaced earth more then the attack itself. Larvitar hisses in a fit since it missed it?s sneak attack and lunges forward with it?s mouth gaping open. 

 ?Dodge CB!!? William shouts franticly. His words snap his Pokemon too as it pulls itself from the ground. CB backpedals and dodges from side to side as the Larvitar snaps it?s mouth closed over and over again trying to get any hint of the Cubone?s flesh between it?s teeth. After several seconds of chasing CB the Larvitar gets fed up and dive underground again hoping for a better result then last time. CB growls angrily. How was he suppose to beat an opponent that he couldn?t keep above ground. He furiously slams his club off the palm of his hand as he looked around.  ?There behind you!? William shouts as he point to a mound of dirt traveling toward CB.  ?Bone Club!? William adds as he cups both hands over his mouth in a megaphone fashion making his command all the clearer. CB nods his head as he charges in.  ?CU!!? the little Pokemon shouts as it bring the club up and over then down from over his head. 

The club smacks the ground just as it raises and a little yelp signifies that the attack hit. But how much damage was inflicted William nor CB could be sure since neither knew how much of the attack actually got though the ground to the target.  As the ground opened behind CB they got their answer. Larvitar emerges form the ground with large bump on his head. He was fuming and caught CB off guard. With a tooth rattling chomp he bites down on CB?s tail.  ?Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!? CB yells as he runs around the open area with tear in his eyes and a Larvitar hanging off his tail. Running in circles finally take it?s toll on the Larvitar as it?s eyes turn swirly. ?Lar?? it says lightly as it releases it?s grip on CB?s tail. Then in an almost drunken manner it stumbled around whining ever so slightly.  ?Quick CB Bone Club while he is dizzy!? William shouts. Sadly CB is also slightly dizzy but tries to comply with the attack order. As Cubone gets close Larvitar snaps out of the dizzy spell and is able to avoid another Bone Club attack.

Dirt flies as the Bone Club slams into the ground. Larvitar then goes for the counter and tries to Bite CB again. William was getting tired of this fight,  ?Headbutt!? He shouts. CB snaps out of his dizzied state and immediately complies and slams his skull helmet into the Larvitar?s head. The attack itself did little damage, but it did what William had hoped for. ?Lar!? the Larvitar shouts as it closed it?s eyes tightly.  ?Alright it flinched! Bone Club!? William roared. CB quickly reacts and pulls his club as far back as he can.  ?CUBONE!? he shouts as he pulls the weapon down as hard as he can. There was no dodging this time. A solid thwack as club meet skull. The Larvitar grits it?s teeth as it tighten how hard it had it?s eyes closed as it?s knees slightly buckled from the attack. A moment later CB pulls the club off the Larvitar?s head and it straightened it?s stance. 

William?s jaw dropped. It was still standing. Larvitar open one of it?s eyes as it gritted it teeth. It takes a step forward. ?Lar? it musters. Then as it seemed the fight must go on the Larvitar eye fall to swirls as it hits the ground. A final ?Lar.? as in Ouch leaves it body as it falls unconscious. William clencehs his fist in victory as he leaps in the air.  ?We did it!? he shots as he pulls an empty Pokeball from his vest. Pressing the button the ball double in size. Then with a toss William goes to capture the fallen warrior. A light tap echoes out as the ball hits Larvitar?s body. With a bounce it float in the air and cracks open. With a low hum a red light fires out of the Pokeball and encompasses the Larvitar. Then in a flash it sucks the Pokemon in and hits the cave floor. The button in the center turns red as the ball starts to shake. William starts to sweat as the ball continued to rock back and forth. But after a second or so the light fades as a clicking sound can be heard signifying that the ball had locked and the catch was successful. 

William thumbs his nose as he walks over and picks the ball up.  ?You were a tricky one. But now you?re mine.? William says with a smile.  ?Now to treat CB?s wounds ah bit.? he adds as he turns to his friend.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 22, 2010)

Miguel laughed as Taron turned Inferno's attack that was clearly meant to actually put his pants on fire into an advantage, melting the ice that was covering his Mudkip. Inferno growled dangerously, obviously not happy that someone had just used his pant-fire no jutsu for helping someone out. Dive-Bomber obviously shared Miguel's mirth.

Miguel faced Taron again. "Don't worry, he can hardly be more of a pain then Inferno here" he patted the Charmander lovingly on his back. Then Taron released that Sneasel of his again. It was still awesome. And it had some kind of grin on his face. Which made him more awesome. Conclusion. Sneasel was awesome and Miguel was kinda pissed he hadn't walked into him instead of Taron. He didn't care too much though. He already liked Dive-Bomber a great deal.

Taron started walking, saying something about being lucky for seeing the Deathstars and hurrying up. Miguel wasn't even paying attention anymore, he just followed the guy while teasing Dive-Bomber with food. "Arctic Flora eh? Sounds fine to me"


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 22, 2010)

Chapter 5: Aftermath in Domino City

Jessica's words couldn't reach Ace, he just there frozen.

The next moment he woke up he found himself in a bed, most likely the PokeCentre of Domino City.

He looked around and saw Luke also laying on a bed, he felt around his clothing but didn't feel the pokeball Cyndaquil resided in.

"Ah, you're awake." A cheerfull lady said with a gentle tone as she entered the room with a Chansey

"Where is Cyndaquil?"

She revealed two pokeballs and gave one to Ace, and also one to the just awoken Luke.

"I treated these pokemons, there was also a girl named Jessica involved, but she wasn't in such a bad shape when she came in, is she acquainted with the two of you?"

Ace scratched his head
"I believe I saw someone watching our battle, that could have been here, but that's as far as I would know her..."

Ace looked over to Luke
"I'm sorry about our battle..."


----------



## Gaja (Feb 22, 2010)

*Domino City, Simon*

The newly formed team was finished with their preparations, and now roamed the streets of Domino city, for a last time in a while. Simon pointed at the local, and very big, gym owned by the richest guy in town Kaiba. That guy was very strong, no doubt about it. Simon actually had the opportunity to watch him fight another trainer. Needles to say that Kaiba only used one of his dragon pokemon. Looking at charmander the young dark haired trainer smiled, asking his first pokemon.

"Hey want me to teach you boxing? It's fun."

Slowly approaching the West path, where they were supposed to meet with the rest of the team, one could see Simon and charmander slowly forming a bond. Simon smiled as he was shadow boxing, with charmander looking in awe.

"This is an uppercut."

He said as his hand cut the air upwards, with his eyes looking up, while charmander mimicked what his trainer did. It was fun actually to both of them, as they came into view of the path where they were supposed to meet everyone.

"Char?"

"Yeah I don't see anyone either. We must be the first ones... Or we're lost..."

Simon took his backpack of along with his hoody, putting them on the side as he adjusted his cap, with the team now looking at the woods in the west, and Domino city in the east. Charmander got slightly nervous as this was his first time out of the city, and Simon took notice of this, promtly reacting with a question to distract his pokemon.

"Hey Charmander, let me ask you something. Other then the flame thrower you showed me earlier, what other attacks do you know???"

He was rather curious, as the boy and the charmander had no experience fighting-wise so he would work on that.

"Can you scratch? Uumm on the tree over there?"

The trainer asked pointing at a nearby tree, with charmander nodding and starting to run toward the tree with quite some speed, using the claws it had to unleash an attack on the wooden surface. Simon was stunned, he had no idea that the little lizard was that fast.

"Good job. That was awesome!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2010)

* Tsuna and Blaze*

"Waah!! Why is this happening to us Blaze!!?"he said all scared to Blaze who was at his shoulder with a scared face as well.

_"Chim,Chimchar!!"_he screamed by the panic.

Even when Blaze is a really brave pokemon, this situation isnt good at all, a big amount of Beedrills are chasing them and they are so angry. Why??

*25 minutes ago*

Tsuna and Blaze were walking in the forest looking for a shinx and his new friends but...

"Hmp... We have been here for a while and not even a pokemon has appeared,I guess we should go to the west path now partner"he said.

_"Chimchar"_the monkey growled  agreeing with his owner idea

"Ok lets go"and they started to walk.

*5 minutes later*

"Uh? Im sure this was the right way, but that tree i guess Ihave seen it before"he said thinking about the path they took._"Chimchar"_

"D-dont tell me that...that... We`re lost again!!!T_T"he said all set up and with big tears waterfalls.

_"Chimchar"_he sighed and he shook his head in a negative form, Tsuna isnt a genius ,but get lost in five minutes?

*10 minutes later*

When they was thinking about how to exit the forest, some weird sounds were heard.Those was their stomach whcih was claiming for food.

"Hehe...I guess with all of this we got hungry,I guess we should eat the rest of the apples Blaze"he said giving his friend 2 apples and he stayed with 2 as well.

"So lets start to eat"he said._"Chimchar!"_he said smling because he was about to eat.They have eaten their first apple but when they went for the second a Beedrill appeared.

"Beedrill!!"the giant bee said so something weird happened, tsuna got all fired up and started a battle.

"Ok!! you want this right!!?? Blaze go!!"he said, so the fire monkey jump in to the action, it was their first battle, even if its not with another trainer it could be a good experience.

"Blaze, ember!"he said so the fire monkey started to throw really little fire balls to his foe.

"Beedrill!"the bug pokemon avoid it and attacked chimchar.

"Blaze!climb the tree and avoid it!"he said so sure of his instead strategy.The pokemon obeyed and did what his trainer said.

"Now,Jump above him and Flamewheel!"chimchar wait the moment and did it involving him self in fire and starting to spin he Knocked down the Beedrill.

"Waah... thats great Blaze, w-we did it"he said, yeah his normal attitude returned.

But before they can go, the Beedrill started to cry,and some moments after a big amount was surrounding them.

"O-ok...I-I guess we....HAVE TO RUN!! T_T"he said scared and starting to cry.

*Now*

"Waah!! Why is this happening to us Blaze!!?"he said all scared to Blaze who was at his shoulder with a scared face as well.

_"Chim,Chimchar!!"_he screamed by the panic.

They were running, around, until they saw an exit, in the distance they could see Simon and Charmander,yeah they found the reunion point by a miracle

"H-hey Simon!!!"tsuna said running even faster if its possible and lost their pursuers but when they were about to reach him a Pokemon appeared...It was a Shinx!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 22, 2010)

*David the Collector; Battle at Mountain Pass*

William slides Larvitar?s Pokeball into his coat pocket as he walks over to CB. With a wide grin he squats down as his eyes fall over his little friend. CB?s injuries didn?t seem too sever. Outside the little scratch and bite impression on his tail he was fine.  ?Cubone!? CB chirps as it pulls his club up and props it on his right shoulder.  ?Aye lad. Ya did ah fine job.? William replies as he rotates his arm back sliding the back pack off his left shoulder.  ?But we can?t b? t? careful ya know as he unzips the large middle compartment. After a few seconds of rummaging around he produces a strange looking pump bottle. CB?s eyes widen as he attempts to turn and walk off.  ?Nao, nao CB.? William says as he reaches out and grabs his Pokemon by the arm.  ?Ya kno? I have t? make sure ya are well.? William adds as CB begrudgingly turns and walks back.     

The first order of business was the bite as it appeared to be the worst of CB?s injuries. Twisting the tip of the spray gun a cracking sound can be heard as the seal releases. William holds the container several inches away and pulls the trigger twice. A strong smelling mist erupts from the bottle and coats the injury completely. CB?s eyes tear up as a strong stinging sensation crawls up his spine causing his whole body to shiver.  ?One more.? William says as he moves the bottle toward CB?s leg.  ?C..Cu.? CB replies with a sniffle. With another pull of the trigger the stinging mist is applied and it is over with less fuss then the last application. CB releases a sigh of relief as William pulls himself from his squatting stance. Hanging the potion form his belt loop William digs out Larvitar?s Pokeball. 

Tapping the middle of the ball William calls forth the Larvatar. A bolt of light springs from the expanded ball and hits the ground. As the light fades the Larvitar stands there with it?s arms folded across it?s chest. A rather sour expression was etched across it?s face as the bump on it?s head pulsated.  ?Thit is whit I thought.? William said as he knelt by the little Pokemon.  ?Hold still jus? ah second.? William says as he pulls the curative spray form his side. Not knowing what was about to happen Larvitar just stares a hole in William as the pulls the bottle to his head.  ?This may sting ah wee bit.? William says as he pulls the trigger. The Larvitar just stands there with that same sour expression. At least until the mist hit the bump on his noggin. In that instant a strong stinging sensation travels the length of Larvitar?s body starting at the tip of his head.  ?Lar!!? it shouts as it?s eyes bug and it?s legs kick into high gear as it shuffles nosily to and fro.

 ?Ah told ya thit it was gonna sting ah wee bit.? William says as he holds his right hand out trying to comfort the Larvitar. *CHOMP!* As a thanks for treating his injury the Larvitar bites William.  ?Argh!? William shouts as he rapidly shakes his hand back and forth and up and down with Larvitar still attached.  ?Lar?? Larvitar sighs as it realeases it?s bite and hits the ground. It sits there and wobbles a bit as William shakes his hand more and blows on it.  ?Thit bloody hurt.? William says as his hand pulsates as he holds it at the wrist with his free hand. William closed his eyes as he cleared his throat.  ?Perhaphs we started oof on th? wrong foot.? William says as he bends down beside his hiking bag. After a few seconds of rummaging he pulls out a small red and yellow rectangle. 

On the front of the bar in big red and white letters it said Poke-Good bar. Standing back up William tears the wrapper off the candy and snaps off a small piece and pops it in his mouth showing that it was editable. Then bending down he hands it toward the angered Larvitar. The wrapper crinkles and crackles in William?s hand as Larvitar curiously walked forward. Cautious at first the Larvitar sniffs the bar before taking it. Slowly it takes a bit and eats.  ?Lar?.LAR!? it says as it takes another larger bite.  ?See we can be friends.? William says as he stretches back up to his full height. Larvitar watches over his shoulder and nods briefly as he turns his attention back to the candy bar.  ?Whit ya think we should call him CB?? William asks his Pokemon.  ?Cu?.Cubone.? CB replies after thinking for a moment or two.  ?Aye. I suppose that can come later." William says as the Larvitar finishes the candy bar.  ?Return CB and Larvitar.? William says returning the Pokemon to their Pokeballs. After putting the Potion and candy wrapper away William is off.

~ Some Time Later ~ 

After some traveling William passes out of the current cave he is in and steps out onto a trail that connects to another cave. In the distance he can see a person walking his way. The person was a male dressed in a white button up shirt and a pair of slacks. His dark red hair was slicked back and glasses framed his face. The fine black leather shoes he wore set him apart from other people William had ever seen. When the man notices him he picks up his pace. When they meet the man holds his hand out and shakes William?s hand. ?Name?s David. I?m a Pokemon collector. And I believe you to be a trainer young man. So I challenge you to a battle.? David says as he reaches behind himself and pulls a Pokeball off his belt. ?Come, show me what kind of Pokemon you have!? the man shouts as he jumps back and brings the Pokeball up and pressing the button in the center of the ball.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 22, 2010)

Jack wanted to make the first move, so he ordered "Numel, use ember in a sweeping motion!". Numel created a line of burning grass, separating him and bulbasaur. "Now use magnitude!". This one wasn't as powerful as the first, but it could still trip you up if you weren't careful. "And finaly, if he tries to jump over the flames tackle him into it. Dodge any razor leafs he sends your way". Jack thought he had every possibility covered.

In the distants he thought he heard a faint "Totodile..." but he ignored it.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 22, 2010)

In the distance Akita also hears a Totodile, but she e ignores it and thinks up of a new plan to counter with. Bulbasaur use tackle than use vine whip to jump over the flames and the Numel." As Bulbasaur walks away from the flames and use tackle at the end of the tackle uses vinewhip to jump over the flames and over the Numel. As Bulbasaur lands behind the Numel and turns around, before Akita could say any thing use vinewhip again wraping the vines around the Numel's legs and picks it up and throws it in the flames. "Did I just hear a Totodile" the Vulpix perks his ears up as it just wake up.

"Vulpix" Akita smiles "do not get to comforable, I am going to catch you soon after this battle is over." "Vul" Vulpix respones as it's ears are still perk up, Akita focus on the battle as Bulbasaur waits as Numel comes out of it's own fire it made. Akita keeps her eyes open as they water up from smelling the fire and keeps her ears hone on to what is going to happen next.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 22, 2010)

Simon was looking at the several scratch marks that his charmander left on the tree. Charmander just stood there looking at his trainer doing the examination, with his head sideways.

"Awesome job Charmander. You can also use it as an uppercut just like I showed you before. That was even if your opponent is guarding you can deliver a good hit."

"Char."

The little lizard pokemon spoke happily, it was one of the rare times that it was praised and it really made the little pokemon feel good that it's trainer was happy with him. A few seconds later screams could be heard coming from the forest.

"Tsuna?"

Simon said somewhat surprised, he didn't know that there was an alternative way to the west path. Taking his cap of the black haired kid looked as a Shinx appeared between the two boys and their two fire pokemon.

"Tsuna! It's a Shinx! Go for it!"

He encouraged the slightly older boy to go for his first capture, he did say that he wanted a blue and yellow kitten, or was it perhaps a little lion cub? Regardless it was the right moment. Charmander sat there, it's Gurren Laggan design taking the attention of the little fire pokemon as it waited to see some action.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 22, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Chapter 5: Aftermath in Domino City
> 
> Jessica's words couldn't reach Ace, he just there frozen.
> 
> ...



Luke sighs when he sees his back in a Pokecenter bed, "If I end up back in here again I might as well move in..." 

He takes the Pokeball from Nurse Joy and examines it as if it were magic, "H-how did you manage to get him in here," he says recalling all of the times he had tried to desperately.

"H-he was severely damaged, it wasn't too difficult..." she says sweatdropping.

He shakes his head, "Yea...whatever," Chimchar then shoots out of the Pokeball, "How'd you do that!" he shook his head, and then looked at his hand, the cast had been removed. He stretched his hand, "Nice."

He turned over to Ace after he made his apology, "Whatever," he gets out of the bed and slips his shoes on, "I don't even remember what happens, but I do remember that we were about to win," Chimchar grins after this, "I'm getting out of here, twice in the same day is more than enough for me."

He heads out the door, Chimchar following right after, "Oh, and my name's Luke. Luke Pierce from Sharp Town," he gave a slight wave, "See ya around," then he made his leave.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 22, 2010)

Jack could tell that Numel was almost done for. "Do as strong an ember as you can!" Numel Shot a series of flames strait at Bulbasaur. "Now put the last of your energy into a tackle through the flames! Don't let Bulbasaur dodge it! It's our ladt shot!". Jack hypothosized that the pull on the air because of Numel's charge would pull the flames forward with him, creating a sort of flaming tackle. Jack knew that if this worked he would win, at least by a margin. If it didn't, Numel wouldn't have any energy left, and Akita would win. Considering the fact that both pokemon were low on energy, there was a chance that noth would be knocked out, resulting in a draw.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tsuna and Blaze vs Shinx*

"whoa...Its really a shinx"he said admiring  the little blue lion in front of him.

_"Chimchar!"_the pokemon roared and jump in front immediately he wanted to end this up to take a rest and to make tsuna happy.

"O-ok lets do it blaze, here we go!!"he shouted all fired up again.

"Shinx!"the electric pokemon noticed Chimchar in a Fighting pose and he do the same.

"Blaze go for it, Scratch!"the fire monkey started to run so fast and tryed to scratch Shinx but it jumped above him, avoiding the attack.

"Shinx!"now the little lion got fired up and and run against Chimchar giving him a Tackle and throwing Chimchar a good distance.

"Blaze stand up and use ember!"the monkey said as his trainer order and used ember, this time the Shinx got a strong hit but he wasnt defeated yet. 

"Sh...Shinx!!!"he started to run against chimchar again and tried to bite him but chimchar avoided tha attack.

"Ok Blaze Its time to settle this, Flamewheel!"Chimchar started to run so fast and then began to spin covered in fire  giving a critical hit to the electric lion who was trying to stand up but he was too tired, in the end he fell defeated.

"We have won, now go pokeball!"he said throwing a quick ball, the only special ball that he have bought in the city.The ball wasmoving a lot but in the end it stopped.

"W-wow...we really did it, Blaze we have catched a shinx!"he said smiling and returning to his normal attitude.

_"Chimchar!"_Blaze said smiling, but it was so notable that he  is tired.

"You should rest now partner, c`mmon go up on my head"
Chimchar did as tsuna said and  started to rest a bit on his head.

"Simon, have you waited a lot??"he said relaxed and going near simon showing a big smile by his first catching.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 22, 2010)

Simon and charmander observed the fight. Simon was actually surpised at how much speed Blaze put in those attacks. It was easily as fast as charmander, and quite nimble too. The Shinx put up a solid fight, and got captured, but showed good spirit, which would make a good partner for Tsuna.

"Ow Mr. Smooth, no I haven't waited long, charmander and myself were just training a bit. Congratulations on your first capture, you really worked well with Blaze there. Very good team work."

Those words were the truth, they were efficient and defeated the Shinx but didn't brutalize it in any way, which in his way was the right way of going about it. Looking at Blaze who was on Tsuna's head Simon tapped him once.

"Way to go Blaze. You rocked back there buddy."

Although Simon was happy, he did wonder where the girls were, as it would get dark pretty soon. If they got there in time, and moved a little they could actually get to the Eevee's location around night fall. Yawning in the back of Simon however noticed that his own pokemon was tired, so he took out a pokebal and looked at his partner.

"Rest a bit, we'll hang out later, ok?"

The pokemon nodded as a red beam connected it with the pokebal and drew it in to get some rest. Simon made the pokebal smaller and put it in his hoody as he sat down next to his backpack turning his attention to Tsuna once more.

"Relax man. Have a seat while we wait. I actually didn't know that there was another path leading to the West path, how did you find it?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 22, 2010)

Akita knows Bulbasaur is low on energy, that jump must have taken alot out of him. As the Numel is charging right out at Bulbasaur. If Numel takles Bulbasaur and Jack would win or this could end up in a tie. Akita is thinking to tell Bulbasaur to dodge then tackle, or put all his strength into a single tackle. As Bulbasaur breaths in, "Bulba" "Bulbasaur dodge, then you tackle put all of your strenght into it." As Bulbasaur dodge, but got hit by the embers than use tackle using all of his energy and ran into the Numel. As the Numel fell to the floor so did Bulbasaur ending the battle in a double knock out.

Akita knows the battle is over and feels for Bulbasaur pokeball and tapping the center of the pokeball and holds it out. "Return Bulbasaur" a red light shoots out Bulbasaur as the Bulbasaur went back into it's pokeball. "Awesome work Bulbasaur, now take a long rest, this was a awesome battle."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rin…*

“Wow…”  Rin said looking around at the people and stores.  “This really is a much bigger town.  Isn’t it?”

“Torchic…”  The little pokemon pushed back against Rin, feeling more secure in her arms.  

“Now let’s see…”  She paused for a moment and looked around.  “There are some interesting people.”  She passed by a few that had pokemon with them and others that just went about their daily business.  “They look kind of scary…”  Rin whispered giving the person in the long black coat a lot of room.  “Wouldn’t want to get on their bad side.”  

“Tor.”  Chicky said quietly her eyes big as the man walked by.  

“Oh!”  Rin looked skyward and saw the sun going lower on the horizon.  “I should have been there a long time ago!”  

“Torchic!”  The fire pokemon responded as she too looked upward.

“Okay…weest…”  Rin hung her head a bit.  “I have been around Yuki too long.  WEST would be that way.”  She said pointing away from the sun.

“Um…actually it would be that way.”  A person that had been walking by said and pointed toward the setting sun.

“Oops!”  Rin giggled and spun around smiling.  “Thanks!”

“No problem.”  They said with a laugh at the girls good nature.

“Okay Chicky on…we…go….hold on.”  Rin said stopping and pulling another lollipop out of the bag at her hip and unwrapping it before popping it in her mouth.  “On we go!”  She began to run with Chicky in arms toward the west path.

“Sorry we are late guys!”  Rin yelled seeing Simon and Tsuna up ahead.  “Did I miss anything?”  She yelled stubbing her toe on a rock and barely keeping her feet under her as she stumbled.  “I’m okay!”  Rin laughed running up to them a bit out of breath and with the lollipop in her mouth.  “Just about ready?  Where’s Yuki?”  She turned around and looked toward the town.  “I’m sure she will be here in a minute.”


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 22, 2010)

Yuki and Kip get a few things at the mart, potions, food, and bandages.  “We need these for sure Kip.  We both know how clumsy we both are.”

“Mudkip!” Kip says, with a mudkip laugh, the fin on the top of it’s head twitches.  They walk through the city for a while, watching the people and pokemon.

“WHOA!” Yuki exclaims, falling face first into a water fountain.

“Kip!  Mudkip!” Kip exclaims, dropping into the fountain, dragging Yuki up and over the edge, as she blushes in embarrassment.

“Thanks Kip…” Yuki says with a small smile, she picks herself up off the ground, wringing out her bandana and tying on her head again. 

“Mudkip!” Kip exclaims, wiggling her head around.

“Oh, you want one of these?  Sure, I got a spare black cloth…” Yuki says, pulling a small piece of black cloth out of her backpack, she cuts a hole along the middle with a pair of scissors.  She looks up at the almost completely set sun, as she ties the bandanna on Kip’s head.

“Kip!” Kip says happily.

“You’re welcome.  Oh crap, it looks like we are so late.” Yuki says, sprinting away from that position, Kip in her arms, Kip points a front leg towards her right, “Heh…my bad.” Yuki says, changing direction and sprinting towards the forest.  They see the six in the distince, she trips, Kip sliding out of her arms, letting her tumble to the ground and shake her head.  Yuki on the other hand slides ten feet, landing at the feet of Rin.  "Haha...Hi guys..." she says from the ground.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tsuna*

"Relax man. Have a seat while we wait. I actually didn't know that there was another path leading to the West path, how did you find it?"

"Ha thanks!/another path?/oh another path actually....We got lost T-T"he said aswering to Simon who was with a bigdrop on his head.

"It was so dangerous! a big amount of Beedrill were pursuing us until we saw you/it was kinda exciting putting away the danger I guess/"he said and thought looking at Simon.

 “Sorry we are late guys!” Rin yelled seeing Simon and Tsuna up ahead. “Did I miss anything?” She yelled stubbing her toe on a rock and barely keeping her feet under her as she stumbled. “I’m okay!” Rin laughed running up to them a bit out of breath and with the lollipop in her mouth. “Just about ready? Where’s Yuki?” She turned around and looked toward the town. “I’m sure she will be here in a minute.”

"I hope that, it will get dark soon./What if she got lost just as me?/"he thought looking at the forest.

"/I hope she didnt, at this hour the forest is really scary/"he thought with a depressed face by remembering his recent experience.

Yuki trips, Kip sliding out of her arms, letting her tumble to the ground and shake her head. Yuki on the other hand slides ten feet, landing at the feet of Rin. "Haha...Hi guys..." she says from the ground.

"/I guess she is safe/"he thought looking at Yuki who was at the ground.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2010)

"*DILEDILEDILEDILEDILEDILEDILEDILEDILEDILEDILEDILEDILEDILEDILE*" Totodile screams rapidly while he runs around in circles, tears pouring out of his eyes. 

"Rororororo." The creature giggled mischievously before retreating into the tracking device. A cascade of lightning arcs out of the device and surrounds Totodile. To those who see this it actually looks like water-type Totodile was being hugged. With lightning. 

"TOTO!" He screamed once again, shooting a jet of water towards the device. The machine lets out sparks, but is nonetheless still operational.  

The creature looked startled, and its face disappeared. Totodile breathed a sigh of relief, and jumped out of the onix's back, running back to his master and his friends as fast as possible.

"OOOOOOOOONIIIIIIIIIIIXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!"

Crap.

Aipom, Castform and Altaria have stopped their game of tag, and were simply content on lying on the grass and counting the number of clouds in the sky. 

"Aipom" He pointed to one of the clouds that looked like a hat. "Ai ai ai aipom."

"Castform cas." 

"Altaria. alta alta altaria"

"Ai ai pom!"  

Castform and Altaria laughed. Totodile really was taking the game too seriously.

"TOTODILE!!!!" A blue blur ran past the 3, startling them as he screamed as loud as possible. 

"Castform?" Castform floated up to the air and looked to the direction Totodile ran from. 

An Onix was charging towards them, breathing fire as it ran after Totodile. 

Altaria flew up to the skies, narrowly dodging the gargantuan rock serpent's charge. She breathed a sigh of relief, but more problems were soon to come. 

Aipom had jumped onto the Onix's head, holding on with the onix's rock horn. "Aipom! Aipom!" He waved towards Altaria and Castform, enjoying the free ride. 

"Altaria!" She said.

"Castform." The floating cloud nodded. The two went after Onix and Aipom, hoping that Totodile isn't hurt. 


Nami and Irving were cleaning up after their lunch-picnic. The leftovers would surely attract any wild pokemon nearby, if Luffy didn't eat everything to the bone. 

"So when is the egg going to hatch?" Nami asked, pointing to the pokemon egg strapped to Irving's vest.

"Dunno. I'm hoping it will by the time I reach North Wind." Irving shrugged.

Luffy was standing on a rocky outcrop, shielding his eyes with the side of his hand as he looked out to the vast plains. "Hey, where's Aipom, Castform and the mystery fluff and mystery teeth?" 

"Haven't seen them since they ran off to play tag." Nami told him. "Hope they didn't wander off too far..."

"They're bound to close." Irving added. "Totodile doesn't like getting any farther than a few hundred meters from me."

"Hey, what's that?" Luffy pointed to a blue shape running towards their direction.

"That's just Totodile." Irving laughed lightly. "Must've woken up a bibarel or something."

"Cooool!!!" Luffy grinned widely. "So that's what you call mystery rock horns!"

"Mystery...rock horns?" Nami climbed up to get a better look. Her legs feel lie jello when she sees what's coming. "That's....an....onix. A really angry Onix."

Irving gulped. While Onix can be beaten easily enough with a strong water attack, it was a pain to dodge the huge strikes an Onix can do. And this one can breathe fire.

"Hey, Aipom! Lemme ride too!" Luffy waved to his pokemon, who waved back. "Nami, can I ride the onix?" 

She slapped him in the head. "No! Can't you see it's trying to hurt Totodile?"

"Then we'll hurt it back!" Luffy declared. "AIPOM! BRICK BREAK!" 

Aipom heard his master loud and clear. He struck Onix's head with a karate chop, creating a small crack in the Onix's horn. It screamed, finally noticing the little monkey on top of his head. Onix slammed its head to the ground, shaking off Aipom. The force of the blow sends Totodile flying towards his master's face. 

"TOTO!!!!" The poor little crocodile flailed wildly, scratching up Irving's face in the process. 

"Calm down pal!" Irving said. Totodile slowed down in its flailing, but it was 
still pretty shaken up. 

"Aipom!" Aipom jumped up to his master's side by the rocky outcrop, his back feeling sore from the fall.

"Castform!"

"Altaria!" 

The two pokemon flew to Nami and Irving's side respectively. The Onix roared, and the battle begun.

"Castform, Rain Dance!" Nami ordered. Castform twirled around, the clouds above them darkening. Raindrops poured down from the sky, causing a change to castform's appearance. Her fluffy cloud exterior morphed to that of a floating orb of raindwater sitting on a dark cloud. 

"That'll boost Totodile and Castform's water attacks!" Nami said to Irving. 

"Great!" Irving raised his hand and pointed at Onix. "Totodile, let's do this! Water Gun!"

Any fear Totodile had was pushed away, his master's orders taken presidence over any fear. Irving always knew the way to survival, he thought, and if battle is what it takes to survive, then battle it shall be.

The Onix recoiled from the water blast hitting its face, and countered with a swing of its mighty tail. Irving and Nami grab on to Altaria and fly up, while Totodile clung on to her claws. Luffy and Aipom jumped away just in time, but the rocky outcrop they were standing on was destroyed.  

"This guy's tough..." Irving remarked.

"Not tough enough to survive another hit!" Nami said, smiling. "Castform, let's clean it up! Water pulse!" 

A circular wave of water is unleashed from Castform's head, striking Onix in the horn. The onix falls to ground,defeated. 

"Guess you're right." Irving said, smiling. Totodile climbed to the back of Altaria's head, visibly sharing his master's relief.

"The rain does wonders, doesn't it?"Castform approached her master, who petted her on the head. 

"Aww." Luffy and Aipom grimaced. "I wanted to beat it." They approached the defeated Onix, and gave it a kick to the head.

The beeping device inside Onix was not finished, even if the onix it was attached to was. The pokemon inside empowers the device it hides in with electricity, sending sonic waves all over the area. 

The ground trembles greatly, knocking Luffy and Aipom off their feet. All at once 2 more Onix come out of the ground, as well as something worse. 

A Steelix. 

The mechanical device within the fallen onix detaches and flies out of the segment it was attached to. The creature inside the device attached the machine on the Steelix's head, and sends even more vibrations. The Steelix goes berserk, as well as its 2 comrades. They all charge towards Altaria at the same time, fire coming out of their maws.  

"Oh crap." Irving and Nami said at the same time.

"AWESOME!" Luffy yelled.


----------



## Damaris (Feb 22, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Domino City*

When the two previously battling Trainers hadn't reacted at all to her words or sudden appearance on the scene, Jessica had hung around nervously for a few moments, unsure of what to do. Until the doors of the Pokemon Center had burst open and Nurse Joy had sprinted out. "I thought there was trouble!" Under the nurses' command, Jessica had gathered up the still-frozen Chimchar and Cyndaquil, depositing them in the arms of a concerned Chansey. Once the two boys were in hospital beds and the Nurse Joy was certain that the Pokemon would be okay, she asked Jessica what had happened. As Jessica explained everything--the initial fight, the strange woman and how she had seemed to petrify them or something--Piplup slid down her back to land on the tiled floor. As Jessica fell silent, the small Water Pokemon nibbled at her pantsleg, urging her onwards.

"Oh yeah," Jessica remembered. "Um, my Houndour? I know you just said he needed some rest, but can I check on him?" The nurse frowned, pressing her hand against Jessica's forehead. "You said that the woman attacked you as well?" Jessica's heart sank. "Well, yes, but we weren't hit as bad as those two were...I feel fine, and Piplup seems fine as well, right?" She punctuated this last statement with a tilt of her head, looking at the Piplup. The Pokemon nodded in affirmation, before setting off down the hallway, wings paddling the air as he worked on keeping his balance. Leaping out of her chair (and apologizing to Nurse Joy after nearly knocking her over), Jessica set off after him. He'd barely gone three yards before Jessica was in front of him. "Don't just leave me behind!" she said, faux-rage suffusing her voice before she softened her tone. "Because we're a team!" The Piplup blinked once and then kept going, straight into her leg. "I guess I can carry you..."

Once he was situated on her head, Jessica went to the wing where her Houndour had been sleeping when she last visited the Pokemon Center. And sure enough, the dog-like Pokemon was curled up on his mattress, snoring heavily. "Oh dear..." Jessica pulled out her Pokeball and the Houndour dissolved into a flash of red light. Turning around and making her way out the door, Jessica waved off Joy's worries. "We'll be fine, we'll be fine, I'm not doing anything strenuous, I'll keep him in the Pokeball for another couple hours." Piplup backed her pleas with a steely-eyed glare from atop her head.  Once the two were free, Jessica burst into a run through the streets of Domino City, reflecting on what had happened in the past few hours: she'd caught her first Pokemon, watched a battle and encountered a mysterious stranger. _Things...things are going pretty well!_ Jessica thought. _There's danger and intrigue, and plenty of adventure. Is this...is this what it means to be a Pokemon Trainer?_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 23, 2010)

*Heated Confrontation; Battle at Mountain Pass*

William’s eyes immediately cut to the ball. It was a different color the his.  It had a blue upper half and black lines intersected on over the top of the ball. William brings his left hand up to his mouth and bites on his thumb, a habit he picked up from his dad, with a concerned look spread across his features. _ That is a Net Ball. That means bug or water type. A water type isn’t something I need to face just yet._ William thinks as the ball doubles in size.  Then with a side armed tossed David slings the ball into the open. “I choose you!” he shouts as the ball hits the ground with a thud. Then with a bounce the ball hangs suspended in the air as it splits open allowing a white light to hit the ground. Out of the blinding white light a small body forms. “Spin.” an edgy voice says as a Spinarak appears. William almost verbally sighs as his eyes fall on the insect type Pokemon. This battle wasn’t going to be that bad. “Now show me yours!” David exclaims as he raises his left hand above his head.

_ This is a perfect time to see what Larvitar can do_ William thinks as he reaches his hand into his inner coat pocket.  “Alright, I’ll show ya whit I have.” William says as he pulls the poke ball into sight. “I knew you were one!” David shouts with glee as William hit the center of the ball. After it doubles in size William stretches his arm out allowing the ball to split open in his hand. A white light erupts out and hits the ground. When the light fades Larvitar is left standing there blankly looking at the Spinarak in front of it.  “Lar?” It questions as it looks over it’s should at William with a highly annoyed look spread across it’s face. The Collector looks on nervously as he realizes that he is at a type disadvantage.  “Quick Spiny use Constrict!” David yells as he dances around causing a commotion. “Rak!” the Spinarak  replies as it opens it’s mouth.  “Quick dodge Larvitar!” William shouts as a pink line of string is fired from the small spider’s mouth. A flash of determination washes over Larviar’s eyes as he jumps to the side avoiding the attack. “Poison Sting Spiny!” the collector yells which gets the Spinarak in motion as it charged in the horn on it’s head primed to stab Larvitar.

 “Counter with Bite Larvitar!” Williams yells. But Larvitar had a better idea as he briefly glanced back to his trainer with a yeah right look spread across his face.  “Larrrrrr!” it yells as it spins in place. Soon a Sandstorm whips up and covers the battle field.  The collector sweats as his precious bug Pokemon was being pelted by a nasty Sandstorm. Momentarily he sees a clear view of the battle and Larvitar is about to be on his Spiny. “Quick Spiny, evade!” Not knowing what was going on the Spinarak jumps to the side Narrowly avoiding a Bite that was aimed for it. “Quick attack with Constrict!” David pleads.  “Larvitar quick take the battle underground, Dig!” William shouts.  “Lar!!” Larvitar says agreeing with William. Leaping into the air Larvitar quickly disappears under the ground as string lands harmlessly where he once stood.  The battle was still for just a second as a second session of the Sandstorm whipped up battering the poor bug with more high velocity sand akin to a sand blaster . “Rak!!” it yelps as it squints it’s eyes in pain. The sand was the perfect distraction as Larvitar burrowed his way toward the unsuspecting insect.   “Lar!!”

Larvitar shouts as it pops up thought the ground slamming the spider with a hard hit. All David hears is the commotion that the Rock Skin Pokemon makes as it emerges form the ground. “Spiny?!” he cries. But he is meet with silence. “Spiny?!” he shouts again. Then as he starts to make a move out of the twisting sand comes the a shadowed form. It lands with a solid thud close to David’s feet. “r….a….kkk” the Spinarak says as it’s eyes fall to swirling vortexes. “Grrr.” the collector spits as he pulls his Net Ball out. “Return Spiny.” he says as a red light fires out of the ball and covers the Pokemon. A second later Spinarak’s form vanishes and is pulled back into it’s home. It’s all to you now.” David says as he pulls his last Pokeball off his belt. This time it was a normal Pokeball, just like William has. “I choose you Champ.” David says as he tosses the ball. With a thud it bounces off the ground and suspends itself in the air allowing it’s contents to spill forth in a bath of white light. “Groooooowlithe!” a low voice barks as a orange dog appears. 

David sweats as the Sandstorm still brews. Champ whimpers a bit as a wave of sand washes over him like a tidal wave. Gritting his teeth David knew he had to get Larvitar off the battle field or his Growlithe wouldn’t last much longer then his Spinarak. “Quick Champ, Roar!” David commands. Quick as a whip the little dog reacts as it charges forward “Groooooowl!!!!” it howls with ferocity. Larvitar’s eyes bulge as it leaps back. With a whine Larvitar turns and runs passing William in a blur. Reacting quickly he pulls Larvitar’s ball out while pressing the button at the same time.  “Return!” William shouts as a red beam fires form the center of the Pokeball. Just as Larvitar reached the mouth of the cave he is scooped up in the flash of red and vanishes as the Pokeball reels him back. William’s eyes twitch as he puts Larvitar’s ball up.  “I see thit is how it is eh. Fine lets do it CB.” William says as he pulls another Pokeball form his coat. then in the same fashion he unleashes CB on the battlefield.  “Cubone!” CB muses as the light around him fade and he locks eyes on the pup Pokemon before him. Great David thinks another type disadvantage.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 23, 2010)

For a while there Simon got to see a little bit of who Tsuna was. While he was a little uncertain on the outside he was a good trainer, certain in his decisions in battle. He didn't waist any time when fighting the little Shinx, and he had a whole different look in his eyes. As Tsuna and Simon talked a bit later on it turned out that he just needed more confidence in himself. 

"Got lost? Beedrel? Hahaha awesome stuff. At least you weren't bored while you got here. Lucky you didn't miss us, otherwise you'd have to travel alone. But..."

Simon looked to his right as in the distance Rin could be heard, almost falling on her way towards them. But the blonde girl just managed to stay on her feet as she reached them proclaiming that she was alright.

"Glad to hear you're ok."

But a moment later her sister did the same thing, apart from the fact that she actually fell down, making Tsuna go and see if she was ok. Simon, in the mean time, just smiled as he anwsered Rin's question pointing at Tsuna.

"Yeah! Tsuna-san captured his first pokemon a bit before you got here. A Shinx! Ain't that great?"

The young trainer asked as he put his hoody and cap on, slowly getting ready to move, they still could travel as it was day. Even if only for an hour or two more... Standing up and putting his backpack on the dark haired kid got ready to move. His charmander was resting but he couldn't be more full of energy.

"So since everyone's here, shall we move? Eevee's await."

The guy said as he stretched his arms out a little, feeling good about moving once again. He was excited about this adventure, as he was pumped up about all these new things in his life. Friends, pokemon, traveling, excitement, battles... it was just great.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2010)

The 2 Onix roared, letting out a blast of dark purple fire at Altaria. She flied around the blasts of fire, dodging through each shot. Steelix fired its own blast of dark fire, singing Altaria's left wing. 

"ALTARIA!" The dragon-type slowly lowered its altitude. A normal fire type attack would not damage Altaria so, but the flames unleashed by the steelix weren't just ordinary flame bursts. 

"That was dragonbreath!" Nami said. "There's no way Altaria can stay up in the skies!"

"Then we'll just have to run away." Irving said. "Altaria, use tail wind!" Altaria flapped her wings, creating a small gust that surrounded her. The winds would increase her speed, as well as keep her aloft for a little while longer. 

They were however going to need more than speed to get out of this fight. "Totodile, keep using water gun to throw them off!"

"Castform, do the same! Weather ball!"

Both of them continued with their attacks, but a field of shimmering light envelops the 3 pokemon. The creature inside the device chuckles as their water attacks now do only normal damage at best against the water-sensitive Onix and Steelix.  

The Steelix notices this, and orders the Onix to attack. The Onix sweep the air with their large bodies, attempting to knock Altaria down through sheer force. 

Altaria's enhanced speed allows her to dodge for a little while longer, but tail wind only lasts for a few minutes, and when that's over she'll have to land or else crash.

"Damn it! We can't win against all 3!" Nami said.

Castform was doing her best in fending them, but the wall of energy was making things hard. In addition to that the rain dance she used moments ago was wearing off, and in a few minutes she will revert back to normal form.

Totodile wasn't faring any better either. His water gun didn't have the range needed to affect the rock types they were up against, and going close enough was tantamount to suicide.

"We'll have to fly away! Irving, have Altaria get us out of here!" Nami said as her Castform floated back to her side, the rain having ended now.

"But what about Luffy?" Irving asked. He was still on the ground, dodging the Onix as they lumbered towards Altaria. Luckily they haven't really considered him that big a threat, as the water attacks used by Castform and Totodile were what knocked out their friend.

"He can handle himself, let's go!" Nami insisted.

"I sure as hope he can." Irving was reluctant to agree, but with Altaria losing altitude again they had to go before they became sitting ducks.

Altaria flew away as fast as she can, with the two Onix and their Steelix leader in pursuit. They used dragon breath to put Altaria out of the skies, but Castform and Totodile used their water attacks to block their assault.

One of the Onixes lunged forward, its mouth agape. Its mouth was large enough to fit Irving, and the dragon breath that was about to come out was just as big. 

At the same time, tailwind had finally died down, and all manueverability and ability to keep Altaria afloat gone with it."We can't dodge that at point blank!" Irving screamed. Totodile closed his eyes and hung on to his master tighter than he ever did. Nami had Castform use a water pulse in vain, the shimmering light making it ineffective. 

"ONIX!" It roared, and lurched its head down to the ground, firing it below instead. The shimmering light field shattered, scattering into thousands of pieces. 

All 3 giant pokemon stopped, surprised by the turn of events. Even the creature inside the machine found it confusing. 

"What just happened..." Irving wondered, astonished.

"Good job Aipom!" 

"Ai ai!" 

Nami breathed a sigh of relief. "Took him long enough." 

Standing behind the Onix was Luffy and Aipom, both of them with a foolish grin on their faces. "Aipom's brick break sure broke that mystery light well didn't it?" 

"Of course...that must've been light screen!" Irving realized. "Explains why our attacks couldn't hurt them like they should."

"Which means they're vulnerable again!" Nami said. "I can't believe I'm saying this, but I think we can beat them!" 

"I think you're right!" Irving agreed. "Water gun, Totodile! Altaria dragon breath!"

"Castform, rain dance once again, then weather ball!" 

The 3 pokemon worked methodolically together, Totodile using his water gun to hit the damaged Onix while Altaria's dragon breath and Castform's weather ball kept the other Onix and Steelix away from them.

"Let's finish this one!" Luffy scratched his nose with his thumb, and ran up the Onix's back. Aipom jumped off Luffy's head and used one final brick break, bringing down the first onix. They jump off the Onix's head moments before falling and grab onto Altaria's legs.

While Totodile and Castform maintained a steady barrage of water attacks, Altaria took the opportunity to land on one of the many rocky outcrops dotting the area. "All right Altaria, roost." Irving said. "That was pretty risky Luffy, I don't think most humans would run up an Onix's back while a couple of pokemon are shooting at it with water attacks." Altaria grunted. "Oh, and dragon attacks too."

"My grandpa always said that a trainer needs to be strong like his pokemon!" Luffy told him. 

"We can chit chat later boys." Nami stepped towards the edge of the rocky outcrop. "Those two are still standing, and they look really mad now."

Luffy cracked his fists, his Aipom mimicing the action with his own as well. "Then let's take them." Luffy's grin as wide as ever, eager as he was for battle.

Irving picked Totodile up and placed him on his shoulder. "Well pal, you ready to end this fight?" Totodile nodded slowly, confident that his master will get them out of this safely.

"Why do I always get into messes like this..." Nami closed her eyes and sighed. "At least they can be pretty fun, right Luffy?" She opened her eyes and had the same look on Luffy's face.

"THEN LET'S GO!" 

The 3 of them jumped off the rocky outcrop and ran towards the Steelix and Onix.

The remaining Onix and Steelix roared, the sound of their calls loud enough to be heard for at least a mile. The creature inside the device was smiling wider than usual, but to those close enough to see it was a positively sinister grin.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 23, 2010)

*Heated Confrontation; Battle at Mountain Pass Conclusion*

David grits his teeth as his eyes fall on his opponent?s Cubone. Another type disadvantage, great. Sweat forms on his brow as his eyes trace around the battlefield. Even with the Larvitar gone the Sandstorm it whip up was still feeding on itself and could last another several minutes. Although he considered himself a Collector, David by no stretch of the imagination was stupid. Even though it was highly conceivable that this trainer had a third Pokemon he couldn?t risk Growlithe?s stamina on Roars when this trainer could just keep switching out between two Pokemon that can ignore the effects of the blowing sand  and or start Sandstorms. ?Quick Champ use Tackle!?  David shouts. ?Grooooooooowl? the Pup barks in a high tone as dirt kicks up off the back of it?s feet as it charges head long into the fray.  ?Throw it oof balance CB, Leer!? William shouts   ?Cu? CB replies as he locks eyes with the fiery pup as a red glow flashes over his eyes.

A tremor of fear runs down Champ?s spine as the burning eyes is etched deep in it?s sub-consciousness . With a whimper the pup puts the breaks on leaving a trail of dust behind it as a grinding sound is heard.  ?Bone Club Now CB!? William shouts as he pup appears to be off balanced. ?Jump Champ!? David chimes in.  ?Cubone!? CB says as he charges forward pulling his club high above his head. Growlithe?s eyes focus as it pulls itself to it?s feet in mid slide and leaps in the air just as CB comes into range with his attack. CB can only look on in annoyance as the pup sails overhead as his club slams into the ground. ?Ember Champ!? David roars as the Growlithe hits the ground  by his opponent?s  Cubone. ?Growl!? it barks as it takes a brief breath in.  ?Defend CB!? William shouts knowing the his Cubone is too close to avoid such an attack. But the quickness of the Growlithe is too much and with  exhale the temperature around the pup?s mouth increases as the air becomes wavy. Then as CB starts to turn a crackling sound sizzles into existence as a small plume of flame covers CB.

 ?C..CUUUUUUU!? CB yells as it runs form the cloud of fire holding his hind quarters eyes flowing tears. A small trail of black smoke rose from his tail and followed him around as he ran. ?Champ Tackle while he is distracted!? David yells pointing at William?s Cubone. ?Growl? the pup says as it confirms the attack order. Sprinting into a charge he sights in CB as he stops and looks back at his tail. A flash of anger crosses CB?s eyes as Williams issues his own command.  ?CB use Head Butt on mah mark!? is the command issued CB nods his head as he turns to face the charging dog. _ Wait for it?.wait for it?.. There!_ William thinks.  ?Nao CB!? he shouts.  ?Cu? CB utters as it pulls it body back as Champ was just steps away.  ?BONE!? he adds with a snap as he pulls his body forward. A jarring smack echoes across the battlefield as bone met flesh. The impact was hard enough to send CB spiraling to the ground that he hits with a solid thud. But the Growlithe got the raw end of the deal as it flips over CB and hits the ground with a jarring bounce.

 ?Cu?? CB says shaking the cobwebs from it?s head as he pulled himself from the ground. The Sandstorm dies as a whimper can be heard ?Lithe? the pup Pokemon growls as it slowly pulls itself up as well. But unlike Cubone whom was only jarred form the impact Growlithe was hurt. It?s left eye was closed in pain and it?s whole body shook as it struggled just to stay standing.  ?If I were ya David. I?d call back yer Growlithe and take him t? git looked at.? William said out of actual concern for the dog Pokemon.  ?You may be right.? David says as a air of disappointment falls across his mannerism. Growlithe senses the change in his trainer?s attitude as he pulled the Pokeball off his belt. With a tap it grows to it?s normal size. ?Return Champ.? the man says. ?Grow!? the pup barks evading the beam of red light. William?s eyes narrow, the pup sensed his trainer?s mood change and wants to make him feel better. ?You?re right Champ we can?t give up, not now. Not ever!? David shouts. ?Growlithe!? Champs barks back as a new look of determination falls over the pair. ?Tackle!?  David shouts. Although still a bit wobbly from the Head Butt he had taken the Growlithe takes off after CB with a blaze or barks trailing in toe. 

 ?Close the gap CB!? William commands.  ?Cu!? CB chirps enthusiastically as he slides his club behind his back so he can run faster.  ?Jump CB and use Bone Club!? William shouts.  ?Cuuuuuu? CB yells as his feet leave the ground. David grits his teeth as he shouts ?dodge.? but he knows it is too late. The words reach the pups ears, but in the heightened sense the pup was in, as he watched the bone clad Pokemon leap in the air, they sounded muffled and in slow motion. With a thud CB lands beside Champ, the dirt grinding under foot as he slid a yard or so way. Pulling his club in from the outside angle he had it in CB stands and turns toward his opponent.  The pup just stands there for a moment or two. David knew it was over, his pup was out on his feet and sure enough Champ soon afterwords collapses to the ground with a ?Growl?.Growlithe.? David shakes his head. He had lost. Pulling his Pokeball out he returns Growlithe to it as William did with CB. The air hung tense for a moment but a smile splits David?s lips as he walked forward.

?Guess my assumption that you were weak was a little off eh?? he says as he walks up to William.  ?Mayb?? William replies as he meets David in the middle of the battle field. ?You played that battle well young man.? David says as he stretches his hand out to William. ?So what do I call you?? he asks as they shake hands.  ?Th? name?s William, William Draconis.? William replies ?Well William, if you?re ever in Domino city look me up.? David says with a goofy grin. ?Well I guess I need to get going, these Pokemon aren?t going to patch themselves up.? David says as he turns and walks off in the direction he came from.  ?Hey, I?m headin? thit way t? I?ll tag along with ya fer ah bit then!? William shouts as he picks up his pace and runs to catch up with David. ?Sure why not, with my Pokemon tired you?d be a great help.? David says with a laugh as they walk along into the cave.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 23, 2010)

*Tsuna*

"So since everyone's here, shall we move? Eevee's await."

"Yeah, we should move, I mean its getting dark and I guess the Eevees will go to sleep soon"he said looking at the girls who were preparing themselves to move.

After that they started to move towards the forest, where Tsuna got lost a little while ago, where the Beedrills chased him and where he has got his new Shinx recently,he was proud about it.

"/Waah I-I really got him/"he thought smiling and watching at the pokeball which has his new friend inside.

"/I guess he is a little prideful/"he thought remembering his last battle.

While he was thinking all those things, Blaze started to wake up, he was tired with all the things that happened on that day.

_"Chimchar?"_he said a little bit sleepy.

"Uh? you have woken up blaze"he said looking above his head.

_"Chimchar"_the pokemon said looking at the ball his trainer have in the hand and looking around,gestures that Tsuna understand perfectly.

"In this ball, is resting the Shinx we catched partner,our new friend."he said showing the ball to chimchar who was already happy.

"And now we`re going towards the forest again, the girls want an Eevee and we can see how they catch one./I would like to know Which pokemon is Simon going to catch/"he said signing at Rin,Yuki and Simon,their new friends.

They, waited a bit for Tsuna and Blaze,those who have delayed a bit.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 23, 2010)

With Jet and Alpha

The two had reached the forest that surrounded Jet's hometown, and were making thier way past the threes and shrubs that were in their path. "I'm tired of this already." Jet sighed."I should've gone back to get that Ponyta."Only now did he realize Alpha was gone again.

He looked around and spotted the Totodile easily enough."What did I tell you!"He shouted."Stop beating up Weedles en Caterpies, they aren't worth the effort."Alpha was busy smacking a Caterpie around, that had given him far less of a challenge than he wanted.

"Let's just wait and see if we can find a better opponent, I'm personally hoping to run into a flying type, I figured it would make a perfect Beta."Beta as in his second pokemon, also he figured as soon as he raised a third stage Flying type he wouldn't have to walk anymore.

Eventually they reached a perfect location, a clearing in the forest with several trees filled with young flying type pokemon. Dozens of Pidgey, Spearow, Starly and even a couple of Taillow were present.

"Now, how to approach this."Though while Jet gave it some thought, Alpha jumped into action. With his favored Watergun attack it started blasting at the trees and scaring away the bird Pokemon.

"Yeah......That was exactly what I wanted to avoid."Jet facepalmed."Great job Alpha."The sarcasm was lost on the Water type and it started to smile proudly while flexing it's muscles.

"Well, let's take a break and s.....Ahg."Something bashed him in the back of the head and started pecking him."Get it off!!!"Jet stumbled backwards, flailing around in an attempt to protect his precious brain container.

Alpha sprung into action, whipping out his Water gun move once more and blasting Jet in the face yet completely missing the airborne attacker.

Wet and on his back, Jet regained his senses and only now saw his attacker. It was a Starly, but unlike the others that had fled before. It was bigger, meaner and looking for a fight. It was almost as if a Fearow and a Staraptor had mated and produced this little Avian monster.

"As much as I hate to say this, this is perfectly the best chance we'll have now getting a Flying type.......But I hate him already."Jet sighed, the thought of Alpha and this guy with him 24/7 was nauseating. 

"Alpha, get ready!"


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 23, 2010)

Chapter 6: Mystery Luxury Ball! Ace continues his journey!

Ace left the pokecentre after thanking the nurse, Cyndaquil walking next to him.
He clenched his fist and looked over to Cyndaquil
"Next time we will surely win against that Luke!"
Cyndaquil nodded, he didn't care that much for fighting but felt somewhat of a rivalry between the other fire type that was owned by Luke.
"Cynda!!" He said with confidence

Both of them walked the streets, from a far they saw the girl that watched over his fight, he wasn't sure if he would ask her about what happened but she was taken out first so that wouldn't help much.

First things first, he needed to do some shopping, healing supplies and pokeballs.
He entered the store and picked up several things he was ready to purchase them at the cassiere until someone walked in.

"Please let me pay for that." the man said

Ace looked up surprised, the man handed over the money to the cassiere and both of them walked outside

"T-Thanks mister, but why?" Ace asked surprised
The man waved his hand in front of his face
"It's the least I could do, by the way, I'm here for you."

Cyndaquil looked at the conversation and didn't get most of it

"I am here on behalf of Professor Pine, he asked me to hand you over this ball."
The man had a Luxury ball in his hand

Ace took it out of his hand
"Why this? Why me? Prof. Pine has more students right?"

"Uhm...I'm not sure, but this ball is a little bit special, it seems you came in contact with a certain someone who can open this ball. He visited Prof. Pine but at that time I had already left to find him, so instead of finding him, Prof. Pine asked of me to find you because you would most likely run into him again."

"Ehh...What are you talking about?" Ace asked with a confused look due to the overload of speech

"PokeResearcher Karl, Professor Pine believes that he can unseal this ball."

Ace hits his fist in his palm
"Ah...That Porygon guy! So, what's inside this Pokeball?"

"I don't know and neither does Professor Pine, it will be a suprise hm~?" He says with a weird smiling face

Ace raises his eyebrows 
"Riiiight...Okay, anyway thanks for everything! I'll be sure to find him!"

"Alright! Good luck on your journey!" Pine's assistant waved Ace off


Ace left town and looked in front of himself, on the horizon he saw a enormous tree

"Tower Forest...What will await me there..."


----------



## Damaris (Feb 23, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Domino City*

As she walked through the winding alleyways of the city, Jessica noticed with some disappointment that there was really nothing for her to do. She was too weak and inexperienced to battle the Gym Leader yet, and with Houndour still recovering, she couldn't work with him and challenge other Pokemon Trainers to battles. "What do you think we should do, Piplup?" She asked, the Pokemon in question perched quite comfortably on her head. There was silence for a moment before he answered confidently: "Piplup!" Jessica sighed. "I guess I agree with that...whatever it was you said. To understand the language of Pokemon; that would be amazing, wouldn't it? The Professor in my hometown said that Pokemon can understand us, but we can't know what they say in return. Is that true, Piplup? You understand everything I say?" A small wing stroked the side of Jessica's face, in a manner that she supposed was mean to be reassuring.

"You do, then. In that case, I have a question. You want to leave this city for somewhere more exciting?" A cheery pip answered her. "Perfect! I know just the place for us. It's a place that I've wanted to go all my life, the University that I wanted to attend after graduating from school." Jessica trailed off in silence as painful memories surfaced. She had been a bright kid, promising from a very young age. Fascinated with Pokemon, she hadn't displayed the usual inclination to journey with them as a Trainer, but was rather more interested in being a researcher. Her family had been wealthy enough to support her dreams, but after the incident...well there had been no more wealth and no more family. Finishing school hadn't been an option, much less attending the prestigious University. Dismayed by the sudden gloom that seemed to hang over his trainer, Piplup trilled softly, pressing his downy soft feathers against her head. "Eh, you aren't worried about me, are you?" Jessica asked, both startled and touched.

"Well, it doesn't matter that I'm not there! Because if I had gone, I wouldn't have met you and Houndour!" Plastering a grin on her face, Jessica kicked at the dirt road as the two left Domino City in the dust. "Suofreight City, here we come!" The past and future didn't matter; only today. So Jessica didn't need her old dreams. This single fleeting moment was enough, the sun hot on her face, the weary burn of muscle in her legs as she set off once more.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 23, 2010)

The dark of night settles in, the group enters a clearing in the forest.  A rock in the middle of it all.  A fluffy brown Eevee sleeping in a ball.  A light blue Eevee, covered in scars, a chip out of it’s left ear staring up at the full moon.  It notices the group of people and begins to growl.  “Eevee!  Vee! Eevee!” the blue eevee growls on a tough, scratchy voice, showing it’s small sharp teeth.

“Mudkip!” Kip says, trying to calm the blue pokemon.  She steps forward nervously, “Kip, kip…”

“VEE!” The blue Eevee exclaims, leaping off the rock.  The fluffy brown lump is obviously awake, as it’s ears twitch.  

“Kip…” Kip says, flinching back some.  The scarred blue Eevee uses a tackle at the side of Kip, knocking her away.  The other Eevee finally hops down, running it’s tail across the blue Eevee’s nose, making it calm down.

“Eevee, eevee vee.” The brown says, looking at the blue.  (Translation- “Look, it’s better than what we were going through.”)

“Eevee.” The blue growls, sitting down. (Translation- “Okay, fine”)

“Eevee.  Eevee.”  the brown Eevee says to Kip, “Vee, Eevee.”

“Mud, Mudkip.” Kip says, looking cautiously, then back at the girls.  “Kiiiiip.”

“Eevee.“ Both Eevees say in unison, sitting on their back legs, and saluting.

“Kip, Mudkip.” Kip says to Rin and Yuki, trying to point at the pokeballs.

“They want us to catch them?” Yuki asks, as the Eevees nod.  The pair toss the pokeballs, the eevees don’t fight the capture.  The girls look at the pokeballs confusedly, as the pick up the pokeballs, look at each other and squeal loudly.


----------



## Burke (Feb 23, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Samuel Sentinel
> S1E1P1 "_Turtwig! I *Chose* You!_"​
> “Here you are Samuel, here’s your very own Pokémon!”
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E1 "_Turtwig! I *Chose* You!_" Part II​
When we last left off, our hero Sam was in quite a dilemma. His Turtwig, and his hopes of becoming a Pokémon master, ran off into the forest outside of Cirus Falls. Determined to catch up with his companion, Sam raced off into the forest to bring Turtwig back.
What dangers await our hero? Stay tuned to find out.

_“Hu-uh, Hu-uh,” _Sam panted as he ran after his runaway Pokémon.

He continued his run, closely behind Turtwig, as he jumped over roots and dodged trees.

“Why would he just start running like this?” He asked himself. “I didn’t say anything hurtful, did I?” 



			
				Professor said:
			
		

> ...it was reluctant to leave here. You see it isn’t very fond of change.



“Maybe that’s it,” He thought after coming out of his flashback, “It was scared by its sudden surroundings.”

Sam heard rushing water as he looked to his left and saw the base of the waterfall just beyond the trees. When he turned back forward to look at Turtwig, he was met with a firm standing tree. He fell back as Turtwig continued to barrel forward. He then stood, holding his head in place.

“Why’s everything spinning? Ah... wait! Turtwig come back!”

He continued to run forward but heard something coming from the right of him.

“Turtwig?”

“TURRRTWIIIIIIIIG!!”

“Turtwig, I’m coming!”

He ran to Turtwig’s voice and entered a small clearing in the forest. He was taken aback by what he saw there.

“Ah, that’s....!”

*DING* His Pokédex activted. “Pidgeot, this Pokémon flies at Mach 2 speed, seeking prey. Its large talons are feared as wicked weapons.”

“A-A-Pidgeot!”

And a Pidgeot it was. With its talons grasping Turtwig’s shell, it stood with a great elegance, and looked fiercely at Sam.

“Uhh-uhh.... Nice...P-Pidgeot. That’s m-my Turtwig you have there so if you could j-just hand him ov-.”

_“PIDGEOOOOT!”_ The Pokémon screeched as it suddenly rose into the air with one flap of its wings.

Sam was knocked back by the gust, and he then looked up to see his Turtwig being carried upwards.

“Hey you! That’s my Turtwig! He’s my responsibility, now get back here!”

“Twig?”

He picked up a rock off the ground and missed a throw aimed at Pidgeot who was rising upwards. Sam quickly looked for another rock, but instead his eyes came to the waterfall. He then thought back to the times where he was a kid and he would climb the side of the waterfall, and jump down into the deep waters below.

“Maybe!”

He then ran up to the rock face, and began climbing with the experience he gained from his youth.

“No Pokémon is going to rob me of my journey!” He yelled as he neared the top of the waterfall.

He worked his way to the very top of the waterfall and stood out on the edge overlooking the Pidgeot who was now twice as high as he was.

“Come on, I’ve got to think!”



			
				Professor said:
			
		

> Oh, and for your reference, this particular Turtwig knows Tackle Bite and Razor Leaf.”



“That’s it!” He then cupped his hands to his mouth. “TURTWIG!!”

“Twig?” The Turtwig peeked out from its shell and down at Sam.

“TURTWIG! USE BITE!!!”

“Turtwig?” The Turtwig then understood. “Tuuuurrrrrr...” It opened its mouth, “TWIG!” And then chomped down on the Pidgeot’s thin ankles.

“PIDGEOT!” It cried out in terror as it released Turtwig from its grasp.

“Yes! ... Oh no, Turtwig!”
Sam saw that at the way his Turtwig was falling, it would hit the cliff edge and most likely die.

“Twiiiiiiig!!!”

“Hang on! I’ve got you!” He assured Turtwig, and then stepped back to get ready to jump. “Now!”

He ran out, jumped, and caught Turtwig.

_*Insert grayscale slow-motion from Pokémon episode one.*_

The two then plummeted down to the inviting water. Sam was closing his eyes, and so was Turtwig. Turtwig briefly looked up at Sam and sighed.

_“Twig.”_

He thought that maybe this trainer may be just right for him.

What adventures are in store for Sam and his new Turtwig friend? Find out next time!
*>TO BE CONTINUED*


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 23, 2010)

Chapter 7: From the shadows! Nin-nin Nincada!!

Ace finally reached the place he wanted to visit for a long time
The region's largest tree, perhaps even the world's biggest tree...Tower Forest!

"Look Cyndaquil...It's a amazing sight isn't it?"

The two walked over to the small opening at the tree root and immediatly fell through a rotten piece of wood right, it was pitch black in there. 

"Damn...Are you alright Cyndaquil?"
"Quil.." He made a reassuring sound

"I can't see a thing, maybe we should light a fire?

Cynda released a small flame from his mouth, lighting up the hole, around them they saw countless types of bug pokemons, Caterpie, Paras, Wurmple, Anorith.

"Agh!! I h-hate insects!!"

Both jumped out with unbelievable hidden away potentional they had in their legs in cases like this.

They ran for short while, falling down panting heavily.
"Phew..."

From the whole suddenly a flash appeared
"Cynda..!" Cyndaquil shouted surprised as he pointed towards Ace

A small scratch was on Ace's face and blood flowed out.

"W-What the...?!"

Ace and Cyndaquil jumped up, out of nowhere scratches appeared on both Ace and Cyndaquil.

"What is happening?! Are we being targeted?!"

Cyndaquil looked around nervously, suddenly he released a ember, making the incoming thing change it's course and landing on the ground.
Before them stood and Nincada, crossing his claws and slashing repeatly

"A-Another bug?!"
"Nin-Nin!" The Nincada shouted all pumped up

The Nincada leaped up and dashed forward toward the two
"Quickly Cyndaquil! Smokescreen!!"

Cyndaquil released smoke from his mouth.
"Great n--"
"Cyndaa!!" It screamed in pain
Cyndaquil suddenly flew out of the smokescreen, thumbling around the floor.
"Nin-Nin!"

"Smokescreen doesn't work?" He ran towards the Nincada, wanting to get it away from Cyndaquil, but before he could reach him the Nincada was behind him and slashed his legs making Ace fall down.

"W-What the..."

Cyndaquil tried to stand up but Nincada turned towards him and slashed him rapidly various times
"Nin-Nin!"

Then Ace finally got it
"Cyndaquil stop moving and stay silent!"[/COLOR

Both of them remained quiet and the Nincada suddenly calmed down and turned around a couple of times

"Cada...?"

Ace picked up a rock and threw it to the left, the Nincada quickly took it down mid-air with a flurry of slashes.

("Heh...So Nincada don't see but orientate themselves by vibration sensitivity.") Ace thought to himself,

Quickly Ace jumped up and threw a pokeball, with a small movement the Nincada avoided it

("What the...")

He threw another one, and the Nincada dodged it with the same ease, Ace repeated this action several times and failing while doing so.

"He senses them coming? Or...Wait...Damn! Pokemon basics! He uses Mind-reader!!"

He feels in his pocket and takes out a odd Pokeball.

"Quickly Cyndaquil! Give him a barrage of Ember!!" Cyndaquil spitted out several flames, Nincada dodging them in a quick fashion

"Alright and now..--"

Ace threw a blue and black striped pokeball, a net came out and fell over Nincada, quickly drawing him in the Net Ball.

"Catch!"

The Net Ball shaked around heavily
"Stay in, stay in..."

Cyndaquil got nervous from the shaking and suddenly decided to tackle the ball into a tree

"Cyndaquil! D-Don't!!" He said with his mouth falling open
"Cyn..." He said in a apologizing way

But suprisingly the ball stopped with shaking, Ace picked it up

"Alright!! My first catch!! ...And it's a bug..." He said in a disgusted way
Cyndaquil clicked on the ball and Nincada came out
"Ninnnnn!!!" He shouted with anger

"S-Sorry Nincada...But you're now my pokemon...This is Cyndaquil."
"Quil!" Cyndaquil greeted politely
All the niceness made Nincada even more angrier, scratching the two of them up.

"N-Nincada!! Please stop!!" "C-Cyndaa!!"
Both of them yelled as they ran away in fear of their new found companion


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2010)

Irving, Nami and Luffy charged towards the 2 remaining enemy pokemon, with Luffy leading the charge. Castform fires weather balls towards the Onix, forcing it to block with dragon breath. Steelix attempts to blast his own wave of dragon breath attacks, but the 3 trainers and their pokemon either block it with a water gun amplified by the torrential rain, or Castform redirects her weather balls to the closer targets.

"This is the most fun I've had in days!" Luffy said with enthusiasm that slightly disturbed Irving. 

"Just don't get too close." Nami said. "It's only a matter of time before they-"

The Onix roared and slammed its tail at Irving's direction, missing him by inches. The attack was still massive enough to bring him off his feet. Seconds later this was followed by Steelix smashing down on them with its own tail, sending them flying a couple of meters. 

"-use that." Nami finished. 

"Maybe direct attack wasn't the best idea." Irving said as he stood up from the attack, and Nami agreed with a nod and a scratch on the head. He thanked the wisdom of leaving behind the pokemon egg to Altaria, but at the back of his head he wondered why he wasn't dead yet from that attack. 

"THAT WAS AWESOME!" Luffy and Aipom jumped back to his feet, apparently unable to feel pain. "AGAIN!" Luffy and Aipom were about to charge at the the 2 giant serpents, but was restrained by Nami grabbing him by the back of his shirt. 

"No. One more attack like that and we'll all be dead." She admonished him. 

"But Aipom and I want to hit them." Luffy said with a pleading tone. 

"We'll have to think of another way to get close to them..." Irving took out a potion from the pockets of his green coat and applied it to Totodile as he thought of a plan. 

"Better make it quick, they're heading for us!" Nami pointed to the direction of the Onix and Steelix, who were closing in on them to use another sweeping blow with iron tail.   

"Totodile, dig! Make tunnels all over the place." Irving ordered at once.  

"DILE!" Totodile's claws rapidly bore through the ground as it created a tunnel that would lead him to safety. 

"Did that iron tail rattle your brain!? We can't fit in there!" Nami said while she had Castform fire off a water pulse, which predictably did not do much damage due to the light screen. 

"Just trust me on this one." He told her, giving Nami a look of reassuring confidence.

Despite that, Nami was still unsure. The Steelix and Onix were using even deadlier techniques now, and their chances of survival didn't look well. 

"Nami, let's trust him." Luffy said, his grin never faltering. Nami could see the confidence Luffy had for Irving, and that was enough for her.

"Tell me what to do." She said.  

"Nami, go back to Altaria and fly up to the sky! Just keep having Castform use rain dance and irritate the Onix and Steelix with water pulse." Irving ordered. Nami went to the task at once without any other words exchanged.

"What do I do?"  Luffy asked. 

"We're bait." Irving smiled. 

The creature inside the device smiled devilishly as Steelix and Onix were within range to use iron tail yet again. Two simultaneous tail smashes made the ground tremble, but both attacks missed. The creature could see the 3 trainers separate into 2 groups, the one using the cloud thing running back to the cloud bird he took down earlier. This simply cannot be done. It sent another soundwave through the device it housed towards Onix, who lumbered towards Nami and Castform.

"Luffy, get that Onix off Nami's back!" Irving said. 

"Gotcha! Aipom ,taunt!" Both he and Aipom turned around, bended over and began to slap their buttocks, all while making loud noises. The Onix didn't see this, but the creature inside the device did. It sent another sound wave towards Onix, who turned around and lumbered towards Irving and Luffy instead.

"Now what?" Luffy asked, completely oblivious.

"We run!" Irving yelled. 

"Let's go!" Luffy sounded incredibly enthusiastic about this, which scared Irving very much.

The Steelix and Onix followed close behind, stopping only to use iron tail. Luckily for Irving and Luffy the brief seconds in which they swung their tails to use this attack allowed them to keep the distance between them as large as possible. The creature inside the device seems to find this entire battle immensely amusing. 

Meanwhile, Nami and Altaria have taken to the skies once again. Castform was using all her energy to maintain the rain fall and to harass the Onix and Steelix with weather ball and water pulse, Steelix wanted to attack Altaria again for this, but the creature inside the device used its sound waves to direct its attention towards the taunters. Underground Totodile's tunnel network grew, with rain water filling the paths like an underground river.

Irving and Luffy weren't doing well though. Steelix and Onix returned to using dragon breath, and that move they couldn't dodge easily. Irving was losing his breath and slowing down, and in a few seconds he felt like he was about to collapse.

"Hey, Irving." Luffy tugged the sleeves of his coat. "Are you getting tired?"

Had he still had the energy Irving would've slapped him. "No, I can do this for weeks."

"Really? Cool!" Luffy replied, apparently not hearing the sarcasm in Irving's voice. "Can Aipom and I beat them up now?" 

"Not....yet!" Irving said, almost tripping as his focus steadily disappeared along with his energy. "A few more..." Luffy suddenly grabs him by his waist and carries Irving on his shoulder without even breaking stride. 

"STEELIX!" A dragon breath hits where Irving was running seconds later, burning the grass it hits. 

"I was right, You're really that strong." Irving commented as Luffy jumped over a hedge that seconds later would be incinerated by a dragon breath. 

"Well, my grandpa trained me and Ace hard!" Luffy explained.  
The rain above continues to pour, and the ground becomes muddier and harder to traverse. It didn't stop the Onix and Steelix chasing them however, but Irving took the state in which the ground was as a sign that everything was ready. 

"Totodile, go back up to the surface." Irving said. 

"Totodile!" The blue crocodile jumped out of the ground in front of them and jumped onto Irving's back. Evidently he had been following them the entire time. 

"It's almost over pal, just one more thing to do." Irving pointed to Aipom, who was sitting on Luffy's head the entire time. "Luffy, can you knock down Steelix?" 

"I thought you'd never ask!" Luffy turns around and charges straight towards onix and steelix. Totodile screams and tries to jump back to the tunnels he made, but the Onix flanked them to their left and was about to use another dragon breath. Steelix reared up to use another iron tail, with the creature inside the machine laughing.  The situation looked hopeless for the them, with only one shot left.

"Let's make this count Aipom!Brick Break....Gatling!"

As Steelix brought down its mighty tail on them, Aipom jumped into the air and began a barrage of swift chops, hitting Steelix with the force of 10 brick breaks. Steelix roared in pain, its head diving down to the ground and its tail lashing out to another direction. At the same time Onix's iron tail hit in the direction steelix's head fell, while Steelix's own iron tail hit onix, knocking it down as well. The sheer force of 2 giants of metal and rock falling causes the earth to break, already weakened by the tunnels made by Totodile as they were. Thanks to the way Totodile dug his tunnels the rain water flooded out like a broken water pipe. Up above the constant water attacks that peppered Onix and Steelix ended with their defeat.

Altaria landed on the ground, the battle already over. "We actually beat them." Nami said, astonished. 

Luffy walked towards Nami and Altaria, Irving and Totodile still on his shoulders. His confident grin never faltered, and with victory it grew even wider, if that was possible. "That was an awesome fight, eh Aipom?" The monkey on his head nodded.

Irving was just happy it was over. He got off Luffy's shoulders, and caught Totodile in his arms as he jumped off Luffy. "You were great pal." 

On the Steelix's head the device exploded, alarming the 3 trainers. From out of the smoke sparks of electricity arced and struck the ground randomly. The creature inside the device may have lost its means of controlling other pokemon, but it could still fight. 

"Rotom..."


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 24, 2010)

Chapter 8: Team up! Poke-Gattai da!!

Ace walked with Cyndaquil beside him, he looked over to his attained poke balls, the net ball with Nincada inside, and the sealed Luxury ball.

He held out the luxury ball

"I wonder what kind of pokemon is inside this...You're curious to who will be your new friend?"

Cyndaquil turned away in a scared way
"Cyndaquil what's--...Ah...Right, you expect him to be the same like Nincada eh..."

Suddenly a mist envelops them

"What the...I can't see a thing, Cyndaquil stay close."

Cyndaquil suddenly receives a headbutt

"Cynda!!"

He immediatly shoots embers around him
"AGH!!!" Ace screams as his pants were on fire
He turned around quickly on the floor putting the flame out, Cyndaquil wasn't good in this situation but he also couldn't return him in his pokeball since he couldn't see him.

Ace grabbed his Net Ball and threw it
"Go Nincada!!"

Nincada appeared and within a few seconds the mist cleared

Nincada stood infront of a damaged Lotad
"...L-Lotad..." the wild pokemon said as he tried to stand up.
"Nin-Nin!" Nincada shouted as he crossed his claws.

Nincada turned around without notion and suddenly attacked Ace
"Nincada!! No!!" 

Cyndaquil looked up and saw the Lotad shaking, he walked over and tried to comfort him, but suddenly he got blasted as way as the pokemon had transformed into a Lombre, holding his fist out.

"Lombre!!" He opened his mouth and released bubbles from it, hitting Cyndaquil dead-on, throwing him back

Suddenly Nincada turned away from Ace and catched Cyndaquil
"Nin!"

The Lombre immediatly shot forward with a Zen Headbutt, Nincada quickly threw a Sand Attack blinding the Lombre and dodging him.

Lombre rubbed his eyes trying to get the sand out

"Nincada!! Fury Swipes!" Ace yelled, Nincada looked pissed off at Ace, ordering him around like that...

Nincada scratched the Lombre, he held out his claw to strike again but got stopped by Lombre, they exchanged blows to each other and blocking each other out.

"Fury swipe versus Fury swipes...It all matters who lands the first blow now..."

Cyndaquil ran over to the two and released a black cloud among the two

Lombre not seeing clearly left open a gap and got slashed by Nincada, throwing him slightly off
"Cyndaaa!!"
Cyndaquil ignites the Lombre, burning him.

Ace saw a chance a threw a pokeball towards the Lombre, before it could connect it slashed in tiny bits, Nincada stood before the Lombre.
"Nin-Nin-Nin!!"

Cyndaquil scratched his head and looked to Lombre.
The Lombre quickly ran away.

"N-Now he got away Nincada! Why did you do that?"

Cyndaquil turned to Nincada and held his hand out to shake hands, but Nincada turned around and walked over to Ace and pointed to his Net Ball.

Ace got the fact that he wanted to return to his pokeball and returned him.

Cyndaquil looked sad, he worked together with Nincada but still the Nincada was mad at him.
"I think I get it Cyndaquil, Nincada has a code of honour not to gang up on a single pokemon, that's why probably also why he didn't let me catch that Lombre...I'm sure you can work together in the future..! I'm sure of that!"

Cyndaquil cheered up and yawned

"You're tired eh? Here I'll let you rest." 
He held out Cyndaquil's Poke Ball and returned him inside.

Ace looked around and tried to orientate himself
"It seems like I'm close to Lamprey once again, might as well pay a visit to Prof. Pine and Mom."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountain Pass; Zubat Attack!*

The sun was well on it?s journey across the vast expanse of the blue sky by the time that the battle between William and David had finished their battle. And after telling William if he was ever in Domino City to stop by he leaves the young trainer to continue his journey.  But since William was heading in the same direction as the collector he suggest that they travel together. Knowing that his own Pokemon were too exhausted to fight well on their own, if the need arose, David agrees and the two set off to traverse the exspance of cave that lead to Domino. As it was slipping away the sun cast shadows on the entrance to cave system and cast a rather foreboding atmosphere on the whole situation. ?Well. If it weren?t for the fact that I just came form there, I?d say it was a dangerous and menacing spot.? David says with a grin as the two look at the illusion cast by the sun. ?Well all we?re doing is burning daylight, lets get going.? David add s as he pulls his arms across his chest.  ?Aye.? William agrees as with a rustle he shoves his hands deep into the pockets of his pants.  The rock underfoot causes the rubber of each sole to squeak as they take a step simultaneously into the dark of the cave.     

Like the cave he wandered though by himself this cave seemed to have a kind of natural light source. But something seemed off to William. Sweat formed on the back of his head as he and David continued to walk.  ?Hey, do ya feel like something? is outta place?? William asks as they walk along. With a confused look slipping across his features David brings his right hand up to his chin as it looks like he is concentrating really hard. ?Now that you mention it William, the cave seems way too quite.? he replies. William looks forward as a stressful silence fall over the two. Now with senses on high alert they start to make their way though the cave.  ?Do ya think thit yer Growlithe could git us outta here safely?? William asks as they creep along. ?Sure. His senses are a hell of a lot better then ours.? David replies as he starts to reach for the Pokeball on his belt. But as he goes to pull it free the whole cave seems to reel and rock under their feet. Stumbling both fall to their knees as the cave stopped moving.  ?Whit in th? bloody hell was thit?? William asks.

?Like I know, this area isn?t earthquake prone.? David replies as the stressed silence returned. The silence was only brief though as high pitched shrieks can be heard in the distance.  Then a sound of fluttering wings sound more thunderous with each passing moments can be heard. Then out of the darkness they came in only what William could describe as a cloud of winged Pokemon. The swoop around screeching wildly as they target anything that moves and dive bombs on them. William falls to the cave floor as he covers his head and David isn?t to far behind. ?What in the world has gotten into these Zubat?? he asks as he presses his body as close to the ground as he possibly can.  ?I dennea kno?.? William replies as he pulls his hiker back off his back. Then after rolling on his from his stomach onto his back he slowly reaches into his inner vest pocket and pulls out his Pokedex. Hitting the button on the side the red contraption flips open.  Then as the rats with wings fluttered over head like little hellions William points the lens up. The wings of the Zubat reflect off it?s polished surface as it scans the little creatures. 

?_ - Zubat: The Bat Pokemon
It forms colonies in perpetually dark places and uses ultrasonic waves to identify and approach targets.  Zubat attack with Ultrasonic waves and then drink the blood of their targets.-_?

 ?Ultrasonic waves eh?? William mumbles as he folds the Pokedex back down.  ?Hey David.? William says as he turns slides the device away. ?Yeah?? he asks back.  ?Do ya think thit ah big enough Sandstorm could though their echo location oof long enough fer us t? git ahway?? is the question posed. David thinks for a minute  as he looks up into the mass of Zubat. ?Theoretically I suppose. It?d make it to like they were seeing static I suppose.? David replies as he turns his head back toward William.   ?Alright, let?s let them see snow then.? William says as he slides his hand back into his inner vest pockets.   ?Okay Larvitar time t? make meh proud.? William says as he slides Larvitar?s Pokeball out. Pressing the button William unleashes Larvitar. As the Pokemon appears the Zubat stir a little more.   Alright Larvitar, Sandstorm.? William says . 

 ?Lar!? the little Rock Pokemon cheers as it sees that it is back in a cave. Largely ignoring the Zubat above him Larvitar scoops up a handful of cave floor and shoves it in his mouth. ~Chunch, nom, crunch, crunch nom, crunch~ The sound of Larvitar eating the mountain was slightly unnerving. Sweat forms on William?s brow as a good grief expression falls across his features.  ?Oi! Larvitar, over here!? says with a hushed shout.  ?Lar?? Larvitar asks as it drops the soil in it?s hands. Turning he looks to his trainer with a what? I do nothing look.?  ?Alright I kno? ya need t? eat t? grow, but we?re in a wee bit o? ah spot. See up thar?? William asks as his leather vest squeaked as he motioned upward with his head.  ?Them thar Zubat have us well.. Pinned down. And we need ya t? blind thar radar with yer Sandstorm.? Larvitar looked blankly at William then up to the Zubat then back to William.  ?Lar!? it says. Then with a hop it starts to spin in place. Particles of dust start to flow off it?s body as loose pebbles and smaller rocks in the cave are also drawn in. 

A moment or two later a full blown Sandstorm is ripping through the caves. William and David looks up with silence as they wait to see if William?s hunch pays off. At first nothing seemed to be happening, perhaps the Zubat?s Sonic Waves were too strong. But slowly the bats started to show signs of disorientation as hey fly around clumsily.  ?Alright, nao is ur chance!? William shouts as he and David roll to their stomachs and pull themselves up quickly. ?Lets get while the getting?s good.? David says as he starts to run.  ?Aye!? William replies as he snatches his bag up. Then as he falls into his run he grabs Larvitar which startles the little creature causing it to drop it? meal yet again.  ?LAAARRRRR!!? it?s cry echoes with a sad tone though that part of the cave system.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 24, 2010)

Rin…


“Wow…”  Rin said dropping to her knees and grabbing the poke ball.  “That was….easy.  I really don't think that will happen again...”  A smile spread on her face as she held the ball in one hand and Chicky in the other.  “Shall we see what it’s like?”  she asked looking down at the Torchic.

“Torchic…”  The flame pokemon responded.

“Okay…”  Rin said with a nod and let the Eevee out.

For a moment the creature stood looking at Rin and the Torchic then sat in front of them.  Putting her hand out Rin attempted at becoming friends with the Eevee.  At first it didn’t look as if it was going to acknowledge her then it stretched it’s head forward and sniffed her hand.  Then Rin reached out to stroke the fluffy head.  

Flinching back a bit the Eevee waited and at the second stroke it pushed it’s head against her hand.  “Eevee…”  It purred rubbing against her and standing to come closer.  

“Oh…so sweet…”  Rin said petting it a bit more.  

“Tor!”  

“Vee!”

“Torchic.”

“Eevee.”  The pair talked for a moment before nose touched beak and they both smiled before the Eevee jumped into her arm.  

“I guess everything will be okay.”  Rin said laughing and stood up.  “Shall we continue on?”  She asked setting the two on the ground, the Eevee curling it’s self around the Torchic before standing next to her.  “We have each caught…well sort of…”  Rin laughed thinking about the Eevee’s.  “Now it’s your turn Simon!”  She said poking him in the chest lightly before she began to walk across the clearing.  

Looking at the sky she could tell the sun was setting and the moon was taking it’s place in the sky.  “Or should we stay here for the night?”  Rin turned asking the other three.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 24, 2010)

Ow man, that surely wasn't the most dramatic capture of a pokemon. Not that Simon saw _that_ many, but he somehow expected it to be a bit harder. Maybe it was just trainer luck or something. Like a freebie or something. Nonetheless he was happy for the two girls as they now both had cute little eevee, while Tsuna captured a Shinx.

"Ow that's actually really cute."

He commented as he saw Rin pet both her Torchic and Eevee, it was really cute. But he was woken up by Rin who teased him a little about him being the only one from the group to not have more then one pokemon. He, a seconds later, noticed that it wasn't so much teasing as it was encouragement.

"Will do! Rin-chan."

The entire group could notice that the sun was about to set any minute now, so traveling any further then they already did would be pointless, so it seemed like it was camping time.

"Well I think we should stay for the night, after all, we could just end up lost, or simply mess up our sleeping habits. Plus he have a nice spot over there that can use for camping over the night."

The group did do a lot in one day, Simon got his first pokemon, a charmander, and the others did too, and they captured their first pokemon. They did all form a traveling group and became friends, and reached the so-called Eevee plain, which wasn't that close. So once they rested they could continue on tomorrow.

"Ow but we need some wood for the camp fire, right?"

The dark haired Simon said as he put his backpack on the ground, the sleeping bag was put next to in a few moments later. Simon released his charmander too, so it could help out a bit.

"So I'll go get some, anybody wanna come with me?"

{OOC: I'm of to get my Abra, so whoever wants to come is free to do so.  }


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 24, 2010)

*Domino City...*

Luke clenches and unclenches his newly freed hand, "About time I got that damn cast off," he turns to Chimchar, "Well, lets get goin'," he says as they head into the forest.

"These forests are really starting to piss me off..." he says as he gets deeper into the area. Chimchar simply swings from tree branch to tree branch, doing the occasional flip.

"I'm getting tired just walking you little freak..." he says glaring at his Pokemon. Suddenly he feels something wrap around his ankle, "What the?" he feels it pull and it forces him onto his face and starts dragging him in, "Hey! Get the hell offa' me!" he shouts, giving it a kick with his unrestrained leg.

A large snake pops out of the bushes, mouth wide open and hissing, "Ekansssss!" Luke's eyes open wide and he goes for another kick but the Pokemon wraps itself around the trainer's entire body.

"Hey! Chimchar!"  he shouted, struggling to break free, "Give it an ember willya!" Chimchar rolls his eyes at his trainer before charging up a blast, "Staravia!"

Both the trainer's and Pokemon's eyes alike shot open, "Crap!" the same Staravia that snatched up Chimchar before swooped straight for him, still wearing the burn that the Fire Monkey had gave him before.

Chimchar dives to the next branch to avoid being grabbed. He tries to fire a blast at the Ekans but the bird keeps barraging him with attacks, "Staravia! Ravia!" it continues its relentless attack.

"D-Damn..." he says as the Ekans tightens it's grip on him, "Just wait till' I get...Till' I get..." he feels himself beginning to lose consciousness.

"Aron!" out of nowhere the little Aron that they had helped before came and tackled the Pokemon, forcing the snake to lose it's grip on the trainer. It takes Luke a moment to regain his breath, but then he looks up and sees the small Pokemon dodging the massive snakes tackle attempts.

He sits back and watches, ignoring everything around him except for the battle between the two Pokemon. Aron narrowly dodges another tackle from Ekans, but the next one hits him right on and slams him into a tree, "Hey! Aron! Enough of this dodging crap, it's time to attack!"

He thinks back to the list of moves that Aron could use when he looked him up in his Pokedex at their first meeting. Ekans goes for another tackle, "Meet him head on! Headbutt!"

Aron follows the instruction and slams his head right into Ekans, thanks to his hard armored head Aron won out and sent the snake flying backwards, "Don't let up! Tackle!" he quickly follows up the attack and tackles Ekans into the tree.

"Alright...now wait for it..." he instructs him as Aron backs up a good distance away from Ekans. The snake glares at him dashes forward, mouth wide open going for a "Poison Fang" attack, "Wait for it..."

The Pokemon continues to get closer, "Now get low!" Aron slides under the snake as it attacks, "Now, Metal Claw!" it's small hand begins to glow and he slashes it into the beast's underbelly, sending it flying into the air.

After reaching it's maximum height it starts to descend, "And here's the finisher, one more Metal Claw!" Aron leaps up and delivers the final blow to the falling Ekans, knocking it out and into a bush.

Luke smirks, "I knew you had something in you," he said looking at Aron, "Glad I could help bring it out..." 

"Char! Chimchar!" 

Luke shoots to his feet, "Crap, Chimchar!" he says rushing towards his Pokemon as he avoids the Staravia's attacks.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tsuna*
Tsuna saw the scene, the girls really catched some Eevees! but the way they do that wasnt the one he imagined.He imagined a nice battle between Torchic or Mudkip against one of those, but this actually was something he never expected,the 2 pokemons let Rin and YuKi to catch`em, maybe an strange lucky day for the two girls.

"W-what was that just now?"he asked more to himself surprised by the unexpected event he has seen,that was just...weird.

After that he saw Rin pet both her Torchic and Eevee.

"/Well I guess thats fine/" he thought looking at them.

Then he heard Rin telling simon something about that now it was his turn to catch a Pokemon and giving the options to continue or camp in that place.
The entire group could notice that the sun was about to set any minute now, so traveling any further then they already did would be pointless, so it seemed like it was camping time.

"Well I think we should stay for the night, after all, we could just end up lost, or simply mess up our sleeping habits. Plus he have a nice spot over there that can use for camping over the night."

"/I guess thats right,I wonder what kind of pokemon will Simon look for/"he thought .

"Ow but we need some wood for the camp fire, right?"

"/Thats right...I guess I will go,Im kinda bored/"he thought but when he was going to tell them Simon said frst.

"So I'll go get some, anybody wanna come with me?"

"I`m going with you, I you cant bring all the wood alone"he said at Simon who affrimed.

"O-ok, lets go Blaze and Shinx come out"he said taking the Shinx`s pokeball and making him to leave.

"Shinx!"the little lion said happily smiling at Tsuna, after he came out of his ball.It seems he likes Tsuna a lot.

" It seems you`re a bit recovered ,We are going to the forest to get some woods, lets go guys"he said to his pokemons and started to walk behind Simon.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mountain Pass; Knocking at Trouble?s Door*

The thunderous sounds of quick paced footsteps can be heard as both William and David make their break form the Zubat infested chamber. The change between the harder rock of the mountain itself and the soft soil intermediaries areas were hell on the pair's legs as they are jarred and bounced as the soft soil surfaces are dug deeply into by their shoes. Having more cave experience then William, David takes the lead as his loose cloths rustle in his own wake. A sharp left here. A pair of rights there he was running like his life was dependent on it. Soil and small rocks fly as the two?s traction propel them forward. One large room passes by just a blur as the Geodude and Paras look on in confusion. A long winding hallway is barely noticed as the two bound around the sloping curves with somewhat reckless abandon. Looking pass David, William sees another archway his heart pounding harder then it ever had. He hopes. No he prays that David stops here. Three yards?..Two Yards??..There! It?s but a smudge on the context of the cave walls but they pass though the arch way.

The sudden grinding of the loose pebbles on the cave?s hard floor causes William to pause and put the brakes on as David slides to a grinding halt in front of him. Hunching over he places both hands on his thighs his slick pants creasing as he dose so. His hair a mess he  breaths hard fighting for each breath with every gasp of air he takes. No better off then he William opts to falls to a sitting position as he folds his legs over one another. Larvitar, with a rather sour look spread across his features, was still grasped deeply in William?s arms. A large vein in the shape of an ?X? was visible just above it?s left eye as it folded it?s arms over it?s chest. Helping out was okay, but not getting to eat, that was an unforgivable travesty. It stayed still for a moment as it fumed silently to itself as William caught his wind. It wasn?t until Larvitar saw the soft soil ground next to William?s left that all was forgiven and water under the bridge.  ?Lar!? it says happily as it struggles. Then with a pop he is out of William?s grasp and on the ground.  ?Tar!? It says happily as it?s hand tears into the soft soil. 

?Your Larvitar has a healthy appetite no?? Dave points out more then asks as Larvtar munched on the  dirt.  ?Aye. It appears thit he dose.? William says still sucking wind very hard.  ?Jus? caught him befer I fought ya.? William adds as he pulls himself up into a regular sitting position. Pulling his bag off his back he sits it on the ground in front of him. Opening it he rummages though  it until he pulls out two bottles of water.  ?Here have ah drink.? William says as he tosses a bottle to David whom catches it with in his left hand. ?Thanks.? he says as he opens it with a snap. ?How much you want to bet that what ever caused the cave to shake has something to do with the Zubat going nuts.? David says as he looks around as he takes several drinks form the bottled water.  ?Aye.? William replies with a crack as he opens his bottle of water.  ?They did go int? ah frenzy after th?  shakin?.? William adds after a short pause. Taking a drink of water he watches David pull himself to his feet.  ?Whit are ya thinking??? William asks as the look across David?s face show that he is going over things in his mind. 

?I?ve exploded these caves since I was small. Nothing like this has ever happened.? David says with a sigh as he squats down and takes another drink of the water. ?Something is off. It just feels all wrong.? he adds as he peers deeper into the cave.  Standing up David stretches out his back. A small series of pops that seemed to follow with his spine is heard. With a cough he turns to William. ?Heading that way will take you out of the cave and put you on the routes that lead to Domino and elsewhere.? he says as he points to the right with is left hand.  ?Whit ya telling meh thit fer?? William asks blankly. ?I guess this is where we are going to part ways.? David replies as is attention falls to the trail on the left.  ?Yer gonna go and find oot whit is goin? on eh?? William says with a trivial tone. ?Yeah. I?m not going to ask you to put your grand adventure on hold for just a feeling.? David replies as he starts to walk off. ?Thanks again for the water.? he says as he holds up the bottle in William?s direction in a gesture of cheers.  A large explosion coming from deeper in the caves causes another tremor that almost knocks David on his back before William could return the thought. ?Damn.? he bites as he struggles back to his feet.  ?I?m comin? with ya. This ain?t natural like ya said. And ya gonna need some help.? William remarks as David knocks the dirt off his pants.

?Alright, but don?t blame me later, you had the chance to leave.?  David says with a grin as he helps William to his feet.  ?Aye, I?ll b? sure t? keep mah mouth shut then.? William replies as he fishes Larvitar?s Pokeball out.  ?Ya ready t? go mate?? William asks as he turns back to his Larvitar. What he sees causes his eyes to bulge. A large hole sat where Larvitar once was. In a bit of a panic William rushes over just to discover that Larvitar is still eating the soft soil.  ?Come on, we have t? go.? William says down toward his Pokemon.  ?Laaar?? It says sadly.  ?I kno yer hungry, I?ll see ?bout getting? ya some quality food when we get t? Domino.? William answers back.   ?Lar!? It says happily as the red  beam encompasses it. In a flash Larvitar is back in it?s Pokeball. ?You can actually understand your Pokemon.? David asks with a raised eyebrow.  ?Nah, not really. More o? ah feeling then anythin? else.? William replies as he slides the Pokeball back into his vest. ?Well shall we explore?? David asks. Nodding his head William follows closely behind him as they enter another tunnel system. 

They walked for some time and it seemed the further they got the more the walls looked marred. Fresh tool marks form hammers and picks can be visibly seen. ?There?s no coal in these caves.? David remarks with confusion as he rubs his hands over the groves and gashes in the wall. Not taking a moment to contemplate what was going on David presses forward. Then as they reached an opening of a chamber they began to hear voices. David was right, they weren?t alone. Slowing their pace so they wouldn?t be hear David leads William on and presses forward and soon the inaudible garble became distinguishable words. ?Not good, there aren?t any in this section either.? a male voice says. ?Well get your lazy butt up and plant the next round of explosives over there.? another deeper males voice replied. ?Who the hell do you think you are bossing me around!? the first shouts back. ?The one that got you in on this job dumb ass.? the second replied in a nasty manner. ?Explosives!?? David says in a surprised manner to himself. ?We got to stop them.? he says back to William before pressing forward. Before William could even think to protest David is already on his way toward the psychos with dynamite.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 24, 2010)

Chapter 9: Short-stop at Lamprey town, set off towards the west!

Ace reached his hometown again, he left not even a week ago and returned already.
He walked over to his home and greet his mother, showing his new found pokemon

Afterwards Poliwag followed him outside
"Poliii!" He stood with a straight face in the door opening

Ace looked at his pet Poliwag
Poliwag ran over to him and jumped in Ace's arms.
"I'm sorry Poliwag, but you can't join...It's way to dangerous!"
"Poli! Poli!"

Ace sighed and grabbed his pokeball and released Cyndaquil
"Cynnn.." He yelped as he was released, he looked around and was anxious of the other pokemon and hided behind Ace's leg shivering

Poliwag walked over to Cyndaquil and petted him with his tail, Cyndaquil stopped shivering and petted Poliwag

"Ah you get along nicely, but still Poliwag, you are not used to battling, I can't take you with us...I'm sorry..."

Ace walked off towards Professor Pine and Cyndaquil looked back to Poliwag with a sad face.


At Professor Pine's lab
Ace walked in and greeted the assistant that bought the supplies earlier, afterwards he saw Professor Pine standing by a machine.

"Professor Pine?"

Pine turned around and immediatly kneeled down and watched Cyndaquil
"Hmm...I see you have taken care of Cyndaquil, I heared you also received the sealed ball."

The Professor really cared much for the pokemon but forgot to act social towards humans and in this case Ace
"Uhm...Yes I did, and uhh yes I have the ball right here."

"Ah! And what pokemon was inside? Was it a rare one?"
"Uhh..Actually..I haven't unsealed it yet, I still have to meet Karl.."

Pine held his finger on his chin and walked to a desk and grabbed a couple of things
Cyndaquil and Ace both looked confused at each other

"Here Ace, take this."
Ace was handed over two devices

"It's a Pokedex and Pokegear, with this you can look up information regarding pokemon and with the gear you can call persons from all over the region, I added Karl's phone number, so please contact him." 
Ace takes them and puts the Pokegear on his wrist and puts the Pokedex in his pocket.

"By the way Professor I also have a new Pokemon, A Nincada--"
"Nice, nice, but please, find Karl!" The professor interrupts him

Ace sighs and just leaves as he holds his thumb up and head and shoulders down.

As he walks outside
"Do you get it Cyndaquil? He can just call him and ask Karl to come over but instead let me do the work..."

Suddenly the assistant runs out
"Uhm...Ace, I forgot to mention, don't let Karl know you're doing this for Professor Pine, they're not on good terms with each other..."

"Ah so that's how it is, alright then! Goodbye!"

Ace leaves town and heads for Crossroad Bluff with his Cyndaquil right beside him.
Not knowing that someone is following him...


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 24, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Crossroads Bluff*

Now that his battle with Akita was over, Jack new that something was going on. The roars of Onix and Steelix could be heard in the distance. "Someone's in trouble Akita! We have to help them". Not waiting to see if she was fallowing him, Jack took off.

After a few minutes of vigorous running, Jack arrived at the scene. Knocked out Onix and Steelix lay on the ground, while a group of trainers prepared to fight a Rotom. It was then that Jack remembered that both of his pokemon were knocked out, just like Akita's. He was vulnerable to attack, and he wasn't happy about it.

After glancing around for a few seconds, Jack dived into a bush, motioning for Akita to join him. Then he remembered Akita's condition, and wispered "Akita, theres a Rotom over there, and it looks ready to attack. Hide in this bush with me".


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 24, 2010)

_Chimchar vs Staravia_

Chimchar desperately flipped onto another branch to avoid another swipe from the bird pokemon, "Chimchar! Ember!" he fires off a blast at the bird but with some fancy spins it easily makes it past the attack and tackles Chimchar out of the tree. 

Luke slides along the ground and catches Chimchar before he hits the ground, "You done already? Your gona' let this little bird beat you?" he said standing up and dropping Chimchar onto the floor.

He glares at Luke but then clenches his fist, ready for another round. Staravia swoops down again, "Dodge and then use Scratch!" with an agile side step he avoids the attack and then pushes off the ground into a diving scratch.

The scratch throws off the Pokemon's flight and sends him spinning out of control, "Now get him with an ember!" he shoots a blast into it's back, "There we go! Another scratch!"

Just before Staravia got back into the air he landed a scratch on him. Staravia hovers from its vantage point in the air, "Start letting off embers!" Chimchar looks back at him, knowing he won't be able to hit him in the air, "Just do it!"

Chimchar starts letting off fire blast after fire blast, and as expected none of them hit the bird. Staravia looks down at the tiring Pokemon and prepares for a finishing strike, "One more!" Chimchar nods and fires off a final blast...but it fails just like the others.

Staravia prepares to dive when BAM! A burning branch falls right on top of the bird pokemon, "Got em'," he says with a victorious grin.

He falls back onto his behind and holds his chest, "Man that thing had a tight grip..." Chimchar gives him a kick in the leg and points towards a hopeful Aron. 

Luke stares at him with a blank face, "Chimchar! Quick, there's a powerful Pokemon that we need to catch!" Aron's eyes begin to glow with excitement, "Ember!" the flame smacks into the Pokemon, suprised as he didn't think they would actually attack him.

"Go Pokeball!" he says chucking it at the burning Aron. The ball rolls around and eventually locks, "Got em'..." he says proudly, "Char..." he sighs, "Shut up! Maybe I've finally got someone who I can depend on, someone that won't get snatched by a bird every two seconds!" he shouts retrieving the Pokeball.


----------



## Damaris (Feb 24, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: the forest surrounding Suofreight City*


Jessica wasn't scared. Not really. Sure, the road she'd been following to Suofreight had suddenly taken a sharp right turn into this forest, and now the light was slowly fading, kept away by the thick foliage and crowded trees, but that didn't mean she was scared. Even though her footsteps were the only noise in the eerily silent forest and the echo sent a thrill of nervousness down her spine; that didn't mean she was actually scared. Because Jessica wasn't scared. Wasn't scared at all. Just because she had her arms wrapped tight around Piplup, squeezing him tight against her chest--that didn't mean that she was scared. Maybe she just didn't want to be alone in this forest. Yes, that was definitely the reason. The only reason. 

Piplup gave an irritated chirp from her arms, and Jessica glared down at her. "I'm not scared!" she ground out, and the Pokemon gave her a stare that managed to be both regal and frustrated. "Eh...you weren't implying that I was?" she stammered sheepishly. "Oops...do you want to get down then?" The Piplup gave her another flat stare. "Back on top of my head, then I suppose." Resigned, she plopped the Piplup on her head. Slipping a hand into her vest pocket, she removed a Pokeball and clicked the button in the middle. A flash of red light, and suddenly there was a Houndour at her side. Looking much better after his rest in both the Pokemon Center and his hours in the Pokeball, the Houndour padded quietly by Jessica's side. "I thought you might like to stretch your legs," she said, flashing a smile at him.

The Trainer and her two Pokemon made their way through the forest in silence for almost half an hour before Houndour grew restless. Shaking his head from side to side, he growled softly, casting an eye on his Trainer. She didn't seem to sense it, but her Piplup certainly did. The smaller Pokemon was perched irritably on her head, as if annoyed with Jessica's lack of awareness. Houndour yelped and the Piplup moved in response, jabbing a small talon into Jessica's scalp. The sudden pain brought Jessica back to herself. Jumping in shock, pulled out of the weary daze she'd been walking in for the past ten or so minutes, Jessica crossed her arms and stopped. "What do you two want?" she asked, trying to stifle a yawn. Suofreight City had better be close by...she was getting tired. Houndour pawed at her backpack. Jessica rolled her eyes and shrugged the bag off, settling crosslegged on the ground. Spilling the contents out, she placed Piplup beside Houndour (who was on his haunches in front of her) and spoke sharply: "Really, what do you two _want?_"

Piplup tapped a small leather-bound book with his beak and Houndour nodded silently. Jessica picked it up and flipped to the index. _The Guide to the Cities and Wilds of Sairu._ A common sort of book, used as a textbook in a few geography classes at her old high school. As Jessica tapped the page with her index finger, unsure of what the two Pokemon wanted, Houndour gave a frustrated growl. He nudged again at the book. Jessica flipped again through the pages, grumbling about how she wished Pokemon could just talk, when she stilled. The page she stopped at was a full spread color map of the forest surrounding Suofreight City. The trees were drawn in excruciating detail, though a purple tone was cast over the entire picture, throwing everything into an ominous light. But that wasn't what halted the girl. The rough, hurried sketch of a fearsome spectre looming out of the forest depths was. "Y-you guys aren't telling me...this place is haunted?" She slammed the book shut, eyes widening as she stared at her Pokemon.

But they only nodded in solemn assent. Jessica suppressed a yelp of fear. Ghosts...not a ghost! "Okay, change of plans," she decided, throwing all her supplies back in her backpack, regardless of order or organization. "We are going to _run_ to Suofreight." Houndour came close to smiling with relief, but Piplup only gave a low chirp of despair--which proved correct, as Jessica's next movement was to shove the small Pokemon in the bag, only his head popping out the top. "We are hightailing it!" She shouted, dashing off into the distance with Houndour loping beside her.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 24, 2010)

Akita hears the roars of Onix and Steelix in the distance and as Jack runs off Akita runs after him with the Vulpix following her and wants to help, but also knows her two pokemon neede to rest. The Vulpix climps up her back and hides under her jean jacket with it's tails sticking out.

As she reach the scene following Jack's foot steps, is gladly he did not have soft feet. Hearing no more of the Onix and Steelix roars and guessing they lost the battle and sencing more danger is about to begin and smells sweat or is it water from other people. "There other trainers around here." Did not know where Jack went to, she is not up attacking right now and it stinks, not to help at this point right now. Hearing a whisper  "Akita, theres a Rotom over there, and it looks ready to attack. Hide in this bush with me". Akita walking over to the bush and dives into the bush next to Jack, and feels she is really close to him and starts blushing and scoots away a bit as she brings some branches down and puts her ear out to listen to everything that is going to happen and a bot with the a Rotom and the grop of trainers that are facing it. The Vulpix stucks it's head on Akita's shoulder and stuck it'ss nose out of her jean jacket.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2010)

Rotom was not pleased. He hated it when his fun was ruined, and these 3 trainers did just that. Retribution was in order. He first sent a small spark towards Totodile, terrifying the little guy.

Lightning pulsed around Rotom as it approached the 3 trainers. Occasionaly a bolt or two would be released, but they weren't aimed at the trainers. Yet.

"Ooooh, look Nami, mystery lightning!" Luffy pointed at Rotom. "Aipom, let's beat it up and cook it for dinner!"

"You can't cook lightning for dinner!" Nami slapped Luffy's head. "That must be the Rotom causing havoc!"

"So do we still fight it?" Luffy asked.

"Duck!" Irving suddenly yelled.

"Duck?" Luffy tilted his head. "Irving are you stupid? That clearly is a mystery lightning, not a duck."

But it was too late. A surge of electricity blasted both Nami and Luffy, knocking the 2 trainers to the ground. The two trainers writhed and squirmed, unable to do any more movements.

"That....was....thunder wave..." Nami stuttered. "We're...paralyzed..."

"Damn....Irving!" Luffy shouted. "Kick that thing's ass!"

"Use...our...pokemon..." Nami said before falling unconsious. 

Castform and Aipom walked to Irving's side, looking at Irving with determination. If their trainers said so, then they will follow him. 

"Guys..." Irving looked at his two new friends writhing in pain, and then turned to face Rotom, who was grinning haughtily.

"Altaria, get them out of here." Irving ordered. Totodile looked at his trainer and his steely, resolute gaze. "Pal, looks like we have one more fight ahead of us."


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 24, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Crossroads Bluff*

Jack watched as the Rotom shocked two of the people. Their pokemon went to the side of the trainer they called Irving. He looked determined, as did the pokemon, but Jack wasn't sure Irving could win. He wanted to help, but with his pokemon knocked out he only had one weapon.

HE began shifting silently through his pack. There it was, right at the bottom. His mother had told him to save it for emergencies, but did this count as one? It had been his great grandfather's, and his father had told him stories about how it had brought down people and pokemon alike, to save his great grandfather's life.

_No. I don't have the right to judge who lives and who dies _ Jack thought. Besides, it wasn't as if the guy was about to die. But if it looked like that was going to happen, Jack would have to make a quick decision. He hoped it didn't come to that.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 24, 2010)

Domino City-

"Urgh, this place is too big." Harvey grumbled and ran his hand through his hair. "It's like it thinks it's better then any other town! Grah!" He grumbled and shook his head. "Whatever." He slung a back over his shoulder. "This is my new place for a while, might as well make it home for the time being." This is our Hero! the blond haired boy Harvey Danger, He dresses like a cyber punk and honestly hates the world. Today, Harvey will run into the Professor and partake in a wonderful journey, to become... Well, something more then a punk who yells a lot.

"HELP ME!" An old man shouts. "Huh?" Harvey turned as he walked down the path and noticed a few pokemon attacking an old guy. "Hello cliche beginning." He groaned and walked over to the old guy. "Yo, Need some help." He asked. "Yes! Could you reach into my bag over there and pull out a pokemon for me!" Harvey groaned. "Yeah~ Sure... Why the hell not. Let's just grab a POKEMON AT RANDOM and pray to god i know how to fight eh?" The professor blinked. "No, I want you to hand it to me so i can fight these pokemon off." Harvey blinked. "Oh..." He tossed a pokeball to him. "Well, there you go then." 

The professor caught the ball and threw it down. "Squirtle!" the creature called out. "Very good! Squirtle! Water gun!" The pokemon nodded. "SQUIRTLE!!" With that, The old man beat the wild pokemon and took Harvey back to the lab. "Hmm... How can i think you." He wondered, rubbing his chin. "Perhaps... Some money! Yes, How about!" He turned around, however Harvey and a pokeball were missing. "WAIT!!! YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TAKEN THAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 24, 2010)

Akita hears a zap, _it must have come from the  Rotom , it zap two of friends by a guy called Irving, I hope he can take the Rotom down. _ Hears Jack moving about "What are you looking for?" Akita did not really have a weapon, that Jack may have on him, only her can, for upclose stick fighting. She gets a idea and still feels the Vulpix on her shoulder doubting it will never leave. Akita pulls a unbrail pokeball out and hits the Vulpix head with the pokeball. As the pokeball wiggles in her hand intill it stops as the Vulpix did not get free of the pokeballas the sound of the pokeball meaning the Vulpix wants to be apart of her team.

Akita whispers "come on out Vulpix" the Vulpix came out it was not mad at all, the Vulpixis happy and is ready to do anything to protect her or Akita protecting it. "You will be a great member of my team." The Vulpix stucks it's head out watching the fight as the Vulpix ears twitch. Akita have one pokemon ready for a battle and she hate being stuck in this bush. "Vulpix" it respones and jumps out of the bush Akita whispers "Come back here Vulpix."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2010)

*Rin…*

Opening her mouth to volunteer to go with Simon she was beat out by Tsuna.  With a shrug Rin lowered her pack and unrolled her sleeping back before getting out some supplies to cook with.  Torchic and the Eevee romped around getting to know each while she watched, waiting for the others to return.  A small smile played on her face as she thought back on when she had first met the little Torchic….


_“Rin?  Rin!  I need to talk to you!”  Her father called from the back of the house.  

“Coming Daddy!”  Rin called from out in the field wear she had been seeing to the Tauros.  It didn’t take her long as she jumped a fence and raced to the house.  “What’s up?”  she asked slightly out of breath and grinned up at her father.

“We need to take a walk…”  Doshi placed an arm around her shoulders and headed out into the pastures.  

“Okay…”  Rin said popping a lollipop into her mouth and wrapping an arm around his waist.

“You know those things will rot your teeth away.”  He said looking down and laughing.

Rin shrugged.  “I brush and floss.  I have never had a cavity!”  She exclaimed holding the lollipop up toward the sky in triumph before placing it back into her mouth.

“So much like your mother…”  He smiled down at her, his eyes slightly misty.

“Dad…I know you love Issanni but…”  Rin paused for a moment and looked away.  “Don’t you miss Mommy sometimes?”

“Of course!  I miss her every day.”  Doshi pulled her closer as looked straight ahead.  “Issanni could never replace your mother nor could I replace Yuki’s Dad.”  

Rin nodded as they walked, both remaining silent for several minutes.  “That’s part of why I wanted to take this walk.”

“What do you mean?  What does this have to do with Mom?”

Pausing for a moment Doshi looked down at Rin.  “In so many ways you are like your Mother.  Yet in so many ways you are like myself.”  He placed his hands on either side of her face and smiled at her.  “I can’t tell yet which path you want to walk down.  Ranger?  Breeder?  Trainer?  Whatever it is I am sure you want to be involved with the pokemon.”

“Yes Daddy I do!  I have always wanted to be a breeder like you!”  

The response more than surprised Doshi.  “Really?  But, I really thought you had your Mothers side.  Always wanting the next adventure.”

“Well…”  Rin said looking away from her Dad.  “Maybe a bit.  I do want to see the world.  But, look what adventure got her…”

“Don’t ever think like that Rin!”  Doshi snapped at her then softened a bit.  “Your mother died doing what she loved.  Protecting the pokemon.  Don’t ever think it was her sense of adventure.”

“But if she didn’t-”

“I mean it Rin.  Your mother loved her work.”

“Your right Daddy.  I’m sorry.”

“No…I am.  I shouldn’t have snapped at you.”  Doshi kissed his daughter’s forehead then chuckled.  “Enough of this sad talk.  I have a gift for you.  It's something your mother and I wanted to do together but...anyway..."

“Really?  What?”  Rin became excited once more.  

“I don’t know.  Do you really want it?”

“Oh come on Dad!  Don’t do this!”  Rin squeaked with her excitement.

“Okay.  Here.”  Doshi held out his hand.  In the palm of his hand was a red and white poke ball.  “I raised this one especially for you…”

“Daddy…”  Rin said quietly, tentatively picking up the ball.  “Thank you!”  She snatched it to her and kissed him on the cheek.  “What is it?”

“Well find out.”  Doshi laughed at his daughters excitement as she pressed the button and the ball got bigger.

Tossing it forward it opened and the pokemon landed several feet from her.  “What is it?”  She asked looking confused at the little red bird.

“It’s a Torchic.  A very rare fire pokemon.”  Doshi responded as Rin dropped to her knees and began to befriend the little bird.  "Someone to be your partner on many grand adventures..."  Doshi's eyes misted as he watched Rin._


Wiping a tear from her cheek Rin smiled as she watched the pair running around in what looked almost like a game a tag.  For the first time Chicky becoming quick friends with someone.  “I guess they are a good match…” Rin said quietly as she went off to play with the two and trying to decided on a good name for the Eevee.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2010)

Rotom was amused. Despite what it thought was a great display of might, Irving was still standing and raring to go. It notices the Totodile from earlier hiding the terror in his eyes. Rotom chuckled. Toying with that one will be fun. Nonetheless, they must be punished for ruining his toy, but it was going to have fun while it was at it.

"Rotom!" Two lightning bolts surge out of Rotom towards Irving's direction. 

"Castform, Weather Ball! Totodile, Water Gun!" Castform begins her attack, blocking one of the bolts with a swirling orb of meteorological energy.  Totodile followed suit, blocking the other bolt with a water gun. Aipom dashed below Rotom, hitting the ground with a quick  brick break that sent shards of stone at it. Rotom floated out of the way of the rocks, and responded with a thundershock that hit Aipom. Nevertheless it was still standing.  

The floating lightning specter laughed. They may have been tired out from the fight earlier but Castform, Totodile and Aipom were still fighting with everything they had.  

?It?s really enjoying itself?? Irving thought. ?Well after this he won?t. Taunt, Aipom!? Aipom  started to jump around, yelling loudly at Rotom. 

Such rude behavior will not be tolerated, the Rotom thought.  It pointed at Aipom, sending out another bolt of electricity.  Aipom used brick break in response, hitting the ground and sending rubble up into the air, intercepting the thunder shock. Annoyed, Rotom fired more thunder shocks directly at Aipom, who blocked with brick break after brick break. 

?Ai?ai?? Aipom?s sight was blurring, and his movements were slowing. Rotom fired another thundershock, and this time Aipom was not fast enough to dodge. He screamed and dropped to the ground. 

?Now!? Irving yelled, and at once both Totodile and Castform launched a water pulse and water gun at Rotom from the sides.  Rotom screamed in pain, realizing that its protective barrier wasn?t raised. It tried to set up a light screen, but before the shimmering barrier could materialize another barrage of water hit Rotom, sending it to the ground. Rotom attempted to rise up, but Castform appeared in front of it and used up whatever remaining energies it had to barrage Rotom with water pulse, pinning it to the ground.

?We?ve got it pinned! Totodile, dig!? Totodile followed his trainer?s order at once and disappeared into a hole.  Aipom got up from the ground and sprayed the distinctive stars of swift at Rotom. It didn?t damage the ghost type, but with Rotom?s temperament it found the act incredibly infuriating. 
Totodile burst from underneath the ground, hitting Rotom. ?ROTOM!? It screamed, the damage from that attack amplified by its electric typing. Normally Rotom would just hover above such attacks, but being pinned by water pulse made it vulnerable to ground moves. 

In desperation, Rotom let out a massive surge of electricity, hitting Castform above and Totodile below. The pool of water formed by Irving?s earlier gambit assisted in this final attack, electrocuting Irving and anyone else nearby as well. 

?Castform??

?Totodile??

The 2 water pokemon collapsed, the electric attack simply too much for them to handle. Irving?s clothes were singed, and like Luffy and Nami his body pulsated with the energies produced by Rotom?s lightning attack. 
Seeing all 3 remaining opponents defeated, Rotom laughed in delight. ?RORORORORO!RORORORORO!?  It floated above its defeated enemies, zapping them with weaker bolts of electricity.

?Looks like we couldn?t beat it.? Irving said to himself. 

Rotom continued to celebrate, this time by poking Totodile with its lightning-appendages.

?But that?s why I have back-up.? Irving slowly and painfully raised his hand, and pointed to the sky. Confused, Rotom looked up, its moment of triumph replaced by that of realization that it was screwed.

?You?ll pay for beating up Aipom!? A rejuvenated Luffy said.

?That goes double for Castform!? An angry and equally recovered Nami  added.

"Altaria!? The dragon agreed, and finished off Rotom with a mighty dragon breath. It didn?t even have the time to scream when the flames struck it. 
The battle FINALLY over, Altaria landed next to Irving and nuzzled him with her feathers. At once the paralysis that affected Irving upon being hit by Rotom disappeared. 

?Altaria?s natural cure does wonders doesn?t it?? Irving said, giving Altaria a hug. ?Thanks pal.? Altaria blushed bashfully at the praise from her temporary owner. 

?You were awesome Aipom.? Luffy picked up his pokemon and cradled him in his arms. He beamed with prime, and Aipom returned the favor. He opened Nami?s backpack, and handed Aipom a piece of jerky, snapping off a little piece for himself as he did so. 

?Good girl.?Nami kneeled next to Castform. From her back pack she applied some medicine on her pokemon, then gave the brave little cloud her favorite confectionary: An orange-flavored tart. 

?Sorry I had to put you through that pal.? Irving told Totodile as he lifted 

Totodile to his shoulder where he hung like a towel. ?Here, I have your favorite.? He tossed an oran berry into Totodile?s mouth, which he swallowed in one gulp. Totodile nuzzled his trainer?s neck before falling asleep. 

Now that it was finally beaten, the 3 trainers deliberated on what to do with Rotom. 

?Someone needs to catch this thing before it wreaks havoc again.? Nami said, holding a pokeball in her hand.

?Let me!? Luffy yelled eagerly. ?Aipom and I will have it for dinner!?

?No eating the rogue pokemon Luffy.? Nami slapped his head. ?Irving, you want it??

?Me?? Irving was surprised. ?Why me??

?Well you did make the plan that beat this thing, so if there?s anyone who should take credit in taking down this thing, it?s you.? She handed the pokeball to Irving.

Irving felt excited. This was the first time he was actually going to catch a pokemon. Totodile was a gift from his parents. Whatever was inside the egg was a gift from Benny. ?If you guys say so...? He raised the pokeball in the air, pressed the button that enlarged it, and threw the pokeball at Rotom. The pokeball opened and released a red light, capturing Rotom inside. For a few moments the pokeball rocked, until it stabilized with a loud clink. 
He picked up the ball, and looked at the sleeping Rotom inside. ?Well you?re my responsibility now.? 

?So.? Nami said. ?There?s an encampment run by the Sairu league nearby that takes care of passing trainers. Why don?t we head over there and have some dinner??


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 25, 2010)

Poliwag Gaiden Chapter 1: The journey begins! Detoured right away!

Poliwag followed Ace since the moment he left Professor Pine's lab, this way he could still be with him and sooner or later show him how usefull he would be.

He saw Ace together with the Cyndaquil
("Looks like he likes that fire one more then me...I'll show him how much better I am!") Poliwag thought to himself.

Suddenly he heard commotion above him

A flock of Spearows chased a single Chatot.

("Oh no! That bird is being teased!!")

Without hesistation he spouts water with the Water Gun aimed at the Spearows, shooting the Chatot down by accident.
*"Oops!"* he shouts in his own language

The Chatot regained his footing
*"W-Why did you do that?!"* The Chatot shouted
*"Sorry my bad"* the Poliwag apologized

Suddenly five spearows circulated around the two
*"Oh-oh..."* The Chatot said shocked
One Spearow immediately attacked, Only to get shot down in a second by Poliwag
*"Lucky!"*

Two other Spearows followed up, one taken down by a double slap from Poliwag's tail, the other going for Chatot, taking the full blow.

*"Birdie!"* Poliwag shouted
Poliwag shot water again, shooting between the two birds by accident seperating the two.
Chatot took the oppertunity to sing a soothing song, all the others immediately fell asleep.
Chatot pecked Poliwag awake.

*"Thanks for helping..."* The Chatot thanked Poliwag
*"Why were they chasing you?"* 
Chatot walked over to a Spearow
*"Oh...I stole their food."* 
*"Take this fool!! Gyahaha"* He said as he started gnawing on a Spearow's head

Poliwag sweatdropped
Suddenly the Spearow awoke blasting Chatot away, flapping his wings open, evolved in a Fearow.

*"Oh..."*

The Fearow started flapping furiously, the other Spearows awoke because of the commotion, they started pecking the Chatot.
Poliwag ran towards them to help the Chatot but suddenly got grasped by the Fearow's claw, who lifted off towards the sky.
Flying towards a mountain range.

("Oh no! This is bad!") He said as he got taken away further away from his master then he hoped for.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 25, 2010)

Jet and Alpha VS the Starly

This was going to be their first real pokemon battle and this was going to be a tricky one, a Starly wasn't usually that much of a threat but this one was bigger and meaner than your usual Starly.

"Alright, well this might be trickty."Jet pondered, Flying and Water was a rather even match up with neither being in a real advantage but still, the Starly could fly and seemed to be quite fast. It could prove difficult for Alpha to land a hit on the airborne attacker.

"Start with a Watergun."Quickly he added."Though try hitting the Starly this time, instead of my head!"

Though it wasn't willingly, Alpha followed orders, it didn't like taking orders from the lazy bastard but Alpha had come to the same conclusion as Jet had done a little before. Out of the three attacks the Water Pokemon knew, only Watergun was a long distance attack.

The jet of water was easily evaded by the hovering Starly, it dodged the second and third jet of water while gaining altitude. When it felt that it had reached sufficient altitude it shot down, picking up speed as it went.

"Alright, wait for it."Jet calmly told his pokemon.

Alpha was getting annoyed by the Bird pokemon and figured he'd go along with whatever Jet had planned, as long as it helped him get that Avian down on the ground so that Alpha could smack it.

The Starly was about to land it's Quick Attack when Jet shouted."Roll to the side and use Watergun."With perfect timing the Totodile succeeded in dodging to feathered missile and launched a jet of water that blasted the Starly in it's back and caused it to fly into a tree. It fell flat on it's face and Alpha went after it.

It started scratching the Avian, who in turn countered with a Wing Attack. One strike landed square in Alpha's jaw, which only increased it's anger almost instinctively it used Rage. It unleashed all it's fury on the winged pokemon and smacked it once more into the tree.

"What's that buzzing?"Jet had only now started to pay attention to it, he had heard it softly before but the first time the Starly collided into the three it became much louder. With the second time it actually drew out the Pokemon that were emitting the noise.

"Beedrill hive!"Jet shouted and only now Alpha snapped out of it's fit."Run for it!"There was no way they could take out all of the Beedrill ?nd fight the Starly at the same time.

And so the duo bolted, seeking refuge in a nearby river.With a loud splash they both jumped in the water, the current quickly dragging them down the river.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 25, 2010)

*Blast Mountain, Confrontation Pt. 1*

William scrambles to catch up with David. But by the time he is out of the corridor and into the mouth of the room David is already shouting at the two hoodlums. ?You have to stop blasting now! What are you trying to do? Bring the whole structure down?? David shouts angrily as he approaches the two.  The first of the men to move was a younger man that looked to be in his late teens or early twenties. His bright blonde hair was slicked back into a spikes hairdo. A black bandanna tied around his forehead, that slightly covered his eyes, held the hair in place. The silver cross earring jarred in it?s suspended state as he shifted his weight and pulled himself up so he could see who was shouting at him. His white sleeveless shirt was covered with rock dust and sweat stains. His leather gloves crunched and stressed making all sorts of unsetting noises as he pulled the pick ax he was using up to his left shoulder. The leather chaps,  dark blue jeans and boots he wore finished off the punk biker look he seemed to he going for. His hate filled dark green eyes seemed to pierce a hole though David?s soul  as he glared at him. ?Hey, old man. You know this fool.? the biker growls as he turns his head toward the other man.

?Never seen him before in my life.? was the reply. William?s attention turned toward the voice as he arrived on the scene.  It belonged to a man that appeared to be in his late thirties. His brown hair was slicked back and neat. The glare on the man?s glasses made it impossible to see the color of his eyes. The lit cigar he was smoking was bit loosely and appeared to dangle from his lips. His neat kept mustache was starting to turn dingy a testament to the man?s years of smoking. And unlike the biker the man?s pressed gray two piece suit was still clean and unscathed giving the impression that he was watching and not helping. The man was sitting on a rock and had his left leg pulled up to his chest and the polished finish on his expensive shoes gleamed in the light of the pair?s lanterns.  He looked more like a business man then anything else. What was he doing in the company of such an obvious thug William wondered to himself. 

?I thought you said this was a secluded area old man.? the bike barks as he throws the picks ax to the ground in a fit of age.  ?Now, now. There is no need to abuse the equipment.? the older man says as he pulls himself from the rock he was setting on. ?Especially over two nobody trainers.? the man adds as he walks closer into the light his head slightly cast toward the ground making it impossible to read his eyes.  ?All we have to do is give them reason enough to leave.? the old man says as he comes to a stop beside the biker. ?That sounds simple.? the biker growls as he turns his attention back to David and William. ?Who the hell are you people and why are you blasting this mountain?!? David angrily asks with a shout.  ?My hearing is just fine young man.? the older man says with a rather unsettling smile spread across his  features. ?And who we are and what we?re doing is unimportant.? he adds. 

The biker?s face twisted to confusion. ?I thought you said we were looking for fossils so we could get into Team?? *-SmAcK!-* ?Shut up you ignorant fool!? the older man shouts as he backhands the biker before he could finish his statement. ?It?s unimportant to them.? he adds as he straightens his suit. ?Hit me again old man and I?ll kill you.? the biker bites as he rubs his face.  ?You?d try.? the old man rebuttals. ?But I digress, we have more pressing matters at hand.? he adds as he reaches into his pants pocket and pulls out a Pokeball.       

A look of disdain crosses the biker?s face, but ultimately he complies and pulls out his own Pokeball. ?I don?t know about any fossils or anything of the alike. But you?re not going to scare me off so easily!? David says as he reaches around to his back and pulls a Pokeball off his belt.  ?Let?s even oot th? odds ah wee bit.? William says as he walks up. As he comes to a stop he pulls a Poekball out of his inner coat pocket. ?So it?s a battle then.? the older man says as he and the biker press the buttons on their Pokeballs. The Biker is the first to toss his Pokeball. With a snap of a tap it bounces off the hard ground and releases it?s Poekmon in a flash of light. ?Geodude!? the rock Pokemon declares as it flexes it two arms. ?Go.? the older man says as he tosses his Pokeball to the ground. With a much litter tap it bounces up and with a flash of light it?s Pokemon is expelled as well. ?Koffin?!? the round Pokemon says with a puff of gas as it appears from the blinding light. Curiously William pulls out his Pokedex. After opening it he focuses it on the Koffing. 

?_ Koffing: The Poison Gas Pokemon
Its thin, flimsy body is filled with gases that cause constant sniffles, coughs and teary eyes. _?

 ?Thit?s it?? William asks the machine in his hand to which no answer is given. ?Are you quite done?? the older man asks as he taps his foot on the ground. ?I have more pressing matters at hand then just beating you two.? he adds as his suit?s coat rustles as he folds his arms over his chest.   ?Aye, keep yer pants on mister.? William replies as he folds his Pokedex back down. As he slips it away he and David press the buttons on their Pokeballs and they double in size. ?Go Champ!? David says as he tosses his ball. It spins furiously as it hits the ground with a light thud . Popping up into the air the spin stops  as the Poekball splits open. ?Growl!!!? a bark comes from within the light as it spills forth. Champ's tail wagged as it the light retreats off it?s body back into the Ball.  ?Alright CB let?s do this.? William says as he holds his arm out. In the center of his hand the Pokeball splits open and a stream of light floods to the ground. -Tap, Tap- to hits are heard as the light fades. As CB?s form becomes visible he pulls the Bone in his hand up to his right shoulder.  ?Cubone.? he says as he looks at their opponents.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 25, 2010)

Poliwag Gaiden Chapter 2: Thumbling down! Again in a pinch!!

Fearow brought Poliwag far away from where he was before, right above a mountain range he released him

*"W-Wait!! D-Don't!!"* Poliwag yelled in vain falling down, landing on a Muk, bouncing off from him right between a small gap between the rocks, falling through a flock of zubats and finally landing hard on a bone skull of a Cubone.

*"S-Sorry! Uhm..."* He looked around himself, he saw several humans opposing each other ("Where am I...? Aceeeeeeeee...!!") He thought while looking around himself confused.
_
The little Poliwag, from the outskirts of Lamprey all the way to Blast Mountain...How will he ever catch up to Ace?_


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 25, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Crossroads Bluff*

Taking a few deep breaths, Jack grabbed Akita's hand, stepped out of the bush, taking her with him, and said "Mind if we come with you?". Jack immediately let go of her hand, hoping she wouldn't be mad. He knew they would be suspicious of them, so he added "Sorry we didn't help earlier, but our pokemon are knocked out. My names Jack, and this is my friend Akita". Then, without speaking, he mouthed "She's blind. Please don't mention it". He hoped they wouldn't. Jack would be angry if they hurt Akita's feelings.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 25, 2010)

As Tsuna volunteered to go with Simon, the young trainer nodded. All of his stuff, except for a few pokeballs that he had in his pockets were left with Rin and Yuki. Tsuna released both of his pokemon as he made his way toward Simon to come with them and maybe help if needed. The Chimchar Blaze and Shinx showed no objection whatsoever, as did Charmander who used his tail as a torch to light up the path they would use. 

“We’ll be back soon.”

Simon told the girls as he used to lead the way into the forest, followed closely by his charmander. By the time they made a few steps into the woods one felt that it got a little colder as night broke upon them, the moon now fully visible to the two trainers as they looked for some wood to use for a camp fire. Simon saw some stones where they left their stuff so making one shouldn’t turn to be too hard. Charmander lighting it up picked up two little branches as it called out to Simon.

“Char.”

“Good job buddy, you got a few good ones.”

The young trainer continued to walk, but thought that he heard something for a moment. As he made a left turn he noticed a tall tree in the distance, but paid little attention to it while he looked for some wood along with the rest of the guys. A few minutes would pass as the dark haired trainer turned again towards the tall tree pointing at the rest of the team.

“Shhhh everyone be quiet for a second. You hear that?”

Focusing harder on the sound in the distance it sounded like cries? Simon started going towards the source of the noise, as his pokemon followed closely. His curiosity once again got the better of him, as he had to see what was going on. He only remembered showing Tsuna to follow as well, but in a silent fashion.

“I wonder what’s going on there.”

After a little while of sneaking around Simon and the others would reach the high tree he noticed earlier, the high pitched cries could now be clearly heard, and Simon could see a flock of about ten Spearow were very upset about something. Well more like pissed of but Simon couldn’t really see why. Hiding behind a bush with charmander he noticed something yellow at the bottom of the tree. Taking a closer look he spotted an Abra. A psychic pokemon that could teleport, was being attacked by two of the flying pokemon.

“What the?”

As far as he knew psychic pokemon tended to live around Tower forest, so what was a Abra doing there? He didn’t really care as he noticed that it was using a little hole at the bottom of the tree for protection as the spearow went flying past it. He knew that an Abra had to sleep around 18 hours a day, and if these guys thought that it attacked their territory that wasn’t good.

“We have to help it! Quick Charmander get ready.”

The little lizard pokemon did so immediately, going out of hiding and looking at two of the Spearow as it yelled out.

“CHAR!”

The two bird pokemon didn’t have a hard time hearing, or spotting the duo of Simon and Charmander as they went straight on to attack the two. Simon pointed quickly at the attackers, a serious look on his face as he did so.

“Charmander flamethrower!”

Charmander took a breath as it shot a jet of flame towards the two birds, aiming slightly more at the right one. The two Spearow mostly avoided the flame attack, with one of them getting its wing burnt, and the other one avoiding it but not attacking for a moment. Simon used the opportunity to make a run for the Abra as no one was there to stop him.

“Charmander fire another one when it attacks!”

He said while making a run toward the little Abra, which just sat there, unable to sleep because of the cries of the birds. It’s body had scratches over it, and it seemed tired, not defending itself against Simon attempt to lift it up.

“Let’s get you out of here Abra.”

Taking it into his arms Simon had already put his cap on and his hood on as he dashed back towards charmander and Tsuna, who at this point was better to help him, as they couldn’t really keep such a big group of wild pokemon away. But a few feet after he started running Simon felt being hit from behind, it was one of the spearow that now considered him an enemy. The tackle pushed Simon to the ground, with him rolling around but not letting go of the Abra.

“Don’t worry I’ve got you buddy.”

He said while trying to get up, as he came up with an idea. He still had his pokeballs on him, so he could use one to keep the abra safe in there.

“Don’t worry about it, you’ll be safe in there.”

The psychic pokemon just nodded as Simon used one of his pokeballs to capture it, that way keeping it safe from any further attacks. Charmander by now had fired a couple more fire based attacks at the spearow, as Simon now started running for real.

“OK everybody run! We need to get out of their territory! Then they’ll leave us alone!”

He was quite quick on his feet when it counted, as both the young trainer and his Charmander made a run for it. As it was night the Spearow continued their pursuit for about 200 feet and then turned around. Simon and charmander continued to run back to the camp. With Tsuna hopefully behind them, the braches for the fire were actually to be found right on their way back. But Simon wouldn’t bother with them. Breathing our loud he reached their camp, in sweat as he looked at everyone present.

“Give me some bandages.”

From there on he would proceed to treat the Abra’s wounds, as they weren’t too serious. He'd also tell about their little adventure as did so, or at least try as he was still under the influence of the adrenalin.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 25, 2010)

Akita is not mad at Jack for grabbing her hand, he was help to guid her. "Hi, can we join you?" Suddenly became depress as the Vulpix nudge against her leg. As memories came back recalling her dad calling her weak and could never do anything right. Akita is thinking _"I am stronger, whatever people say to my face"_ and became tense.

Flashback.

"YOU ARE WEAK" Akita's dad scream as he sips a bottle of whisky and smash it against the wall.

"Dal" Dalcatty respones sitting next to Akita "No I am not" and became scare. the Dalcatty became tense and use Blizzard. Akita only to get out of the house and feels her way to the door as the Dalcatty keeps her dad busy and leaves as she runs to the pokemon lab as she trips and gets lost as the Dalcatty later catches up as it was hurt battle and helps Akita to the lab as the professor treats her mother's Dalcatty and stays the rest of the week with Professor Mizu intill her parents solve there problems.

"What if they never work out their problems" as Akita pets Delcatty?

"Dal"

"You can stay here with me, I don't mind or you can always come visit" Professor respones.

Akita hears him and looks in the direction of his voice "I want to be a pokemon master and nobody is stopping me."

"That is a big dream for a person and even harder for a blind person, if that what you really want, I will raise a pokemon only for you" Professor Mizu says to her.

Akita came back to the present and knows that are people are not all good or all bad, it is the path they take in the person actions to end up like that and waits for somebody from the group of trainers to say something.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 25, 2010)

*Luke...*

He arrives at a massive lake in the middle of the forest, "This looks like a good place to rest..." he says taking a seat. Chimchar glares at him, "Hey! I bet your tired too! You did get man handled by a bird after all..."

"Char!" 

"Yea like you could've pulled off that win without me."

"Chim! Chimchar!" 

"My strategy took a lot of effort!" he shouts. He runs his hands down his face and then falls on his back, "Ugh...Hey I guess I should give Aron a chance to relax too."

He pulls out the Pokeball and tosses it a few feet away from him. Out of the Pokeball comes a flaming Aron, shouting in pain, "GAH!" he shoots to his face and punts him into the lake, steam filling the air as he submerges.

Luke whipes some sweat off of his forehead, "That was close..." 

"Goldeen." "Goldeen" "Goldeen." "Goldeen."

Several small Goldeens poke their heads out of the water, "Huh, looks like we're gona' get some chow," Luke says getting up and whiping some drool from the corner of his mouth. Chimchar simply backs away slowly, "Afraid of the water eh? You don't see Aron complaining..."

He takes a look at the lake, "Hm...Actually Aron hasn't done anything since he went in..." he says trying to see through the water to spot his Pokemon but he's no where to be seen.

He then sees some bubbles, "That must be him!"

"RRRROOOOON!"

He shoots out of the water, "SEEEAKING!" a large seaking is discovered to be the cause of this as he rams his horn into the Pokemon. Aron slams into the ground near Luke, "Damn that thing's huge..."

Several more Goldeens pop out of the water, a couple of more Seakings as well. The three's eyes shoot open, "Oh Crap..." "Char..." "Ron..." 

All of the Pokemon fire off their water guns and  get blasted into nearby trees. Luke gets back on his feet and starts walking angrily towards the Lake, "Why you little-" another barrage of Water Guns sends him right back where he started, "B-Bastards..." he says shaking his head to get some water out of his hair.

"I'll be back! And when I am we're gona' take you down and have you for dinner! Or maybe I'll use you as bait so I can catch a real meal!" he shoots a look at his two equally drenched Pokemon, "Well seems your both about useless when it comes to these water types...Especially you..." he shoots a glare at Chimchar who simply crosses his arms and pouts.

"So we need something electric than..." he scratches his head, "Where'm I supposed to find that?" he gets on his feet, "Well that wasn't much of a rest, but atleast now I know what I need to get next. Lets move out."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2010)

The three trainers looked at the new comers, with Nami wary of their presence. 
"You think they can be trusted?" Nami whispered to Irving's ear. 

"They seem trustworthy enough." Irving muttered under his breath. "And just in case we can fly away on Altaria."

"Sure, you guys can come with us." Irving said.

"The more the merrier!" Luffy proclaimed. "Now let's go to that encampment with food!" 

Hours later the 3 trainers plus their new companions approach a large mass of tents and fireplaces. The sun was setting now, and the scent of dinner could be smelled even from the edge of the camp. 

They settled at a red tent with a mareep head printed on it. After buying dinner and patching up their pokemon the trainers gathered around a campfire Luffy made for a pleasant dinner.

"So, are you guys heading back home now that  Rotom has been caught?" Irving asked. 

To his surprised Nami shook her head. "We're heading for Suofreight after this to meet with some good friends. We were supposed to stop by North Wind to report to the gym leader that the job is done but..." She looked at the pokeball on Irving's belt that contained Rotom. "You can do it for us!"

Irving sighed, but accepted that task nonetheless. "I really hope this egg hatches soon."

The pokemon egg given to him by Benny was sitting on his lap. Nami reached for the egg and stroked it gently. "Given the warm climate back home, it'll hatch very soon. I'm pretty surprised Luffy hasn't tried eating it yet." 

"That's because Aipom and I are in the mood for Onix!" Luffy appeared behind them, wearing a pair of ridiculous goggles that are supposed to be night-vision. "We're gonna go catch some right now!" He rushed out of their little camp to go Onix hunting.

"You're not stopping him?" Irving asked.

Nami shrugged. "Nah, in a few moments he'll challenge a random trainer to a battle."

A few meters away the sound of a pokemon being punched in the face could be heard from the camp. "See what I mean?"  

"So, how about you 2?" Irving turned to the new trainers they met. "You guys wanna come to North Wind?" Irving wanted as many trainers to come with him as possible, as he was sure the trip was going to get even more rough from here on.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 25, 2010)

Glancing at Akita out of the corner of his eye, who was sitting a few feet away from him, Jack answered "Well, it's not like the decision is entirely up to me, but seeing as we aren't planning to go anywere at the moment, I'll go with you, as long as Akita is ok with it". After debating how to say it for a few minutes, Jack added "Though I might not be the best person to travel with. I have...multiple personality syndrome, but I can, uh, predict what personality I will change to next. I can tell that in the next few days, I will become cowardly and suspicious. If I start accusing you of, say, trying to kill us, or trying to steal our pokemon, I don't realy belive it. If you can stand traveling with someone like me, I'd be glad to come". Standing up, Jack said "I'm going to go for a walk. I'll be back in a bit, OK?" He started walking for the edge of the camp.


----------



## Burke (Feb 25, 2010)

N??ps said:


> ----------------------------------------
> Samuel Sentinel
> S1E1 "_Turtwig! I *Chose* You!_" Part II​
> When we last left off, our hero Sam was in quite a dilemma. His Turtwig, and his hopes of becoming a Pok?mon master, ran off into the forest outside of Cirus Falls. Determined to catch up with his companion, Sam raced off into the forest to bring Turtwig back.
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E2 _"Leaving home!"_​
When we last left off, our hero had just made friends with his Tutwig, but his journey hasnt started yet!

Sam was walking along the path back into the city with Turtwig following close behind. After quite a few failed attempts of getting Turtwig into his Pok?ball, Sam decided to let him have his own way.

"Turtwig." He said with a hint of exhaustion.

"Whats wrong Turtwig? Your legs getting tired?"

"Twig" it said in assurance.

"Do you want to get in your Pok?ball."

"Turtwig!" It said as it shook its head defiantly.

"Alright alright, come here ill carry you then."

Before he could wait for an answer, and before he could even bend down, Turtwig lept up to his chest, and was caught.

"You little liar, you couldn?t do that with your 'tired legs'." Sam said playfully.

"Tur...twig." It said as it faked falling asleep.

"Hehe, its alright were almost home."

_Later_

With Turtwig in his arms, he entered into his family?s gym in the city. Not a battling gym, but a personal fitness gym. He moved on to the second floor where his parent abode was. Upon entering through the door at the top of the stairs, he removed his shoes, and set Turtwig on the floor, and in doing so, waking him up. Sam looked over to the window where is mom was sitting next to, she had been crying.

"Oh, honey!" She said as she stood, "Why are you back here, i thought you left for your journey?"

Pounding footsteps could be heard barreling up the stairs as the door bursted open, it was his dad.

"Son! I knew you would come back sooner or later because no true man could resist the pure power of the Staraptor 1700G!"

He was, of course, talking about his old, rusted motorized scooter he had been trying to convince Sam to use on his journey for the past month.

"No, dad I?m not here for the-"

"Great! It?s down in the garage next to the gym, ill go-!"

"Dad, dad, hold on a second, you didn?t even notice our guest." He said as he motioned towards Turtwig.

"Ah i see you got the Turtwig you?ve been wanting." his mother said as she stooped down to pet the Turtwig."

"Twig." he liked this

"So why are you here honey?"

"Oh um, well, as you can see I?m a little wet, and I need a new change of cloths and-"

"And you want to take the Staraptor? Atta boy, I wont take no for an answer this time! You?re leaving with this scooter!" His dad exclaimed as he pumped his fist.

_Later_

Sam reluctantly kicked the ignition pedal on the scooter, and sat down. On the side of the scooter was a silhouette of a Staraptor, the emblem of the model of motorized scooter. Turtwig was in the carrier in the front looking up at him.

"Turtwig."

"yeah, yeah I?m ready." He said as he looked back at the doorway to the fitness gym where his mother and father were standing.

"That?s my boy! Go on now; go be as successful as your brother! Treat my baby nicely!" He said referring to the scooter on that last comment.

"Hehe yeah, as successful as lance." He then lifted his hand up into a wave back at his parents, and started on down the road out of town, and down south.

"Twig, Turtwig?" 

"First stop, Spark Foam City!" He said as he and Turtwig rode on towards adventure.

What adventures await our heroes in Spark Foam City? What troubles await them on the way there? Tune in next time to find out!
*>TO BE CONTINUED*


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 25, 2010)

"I am okay travling with you and Jack, I sence you already know what is wrong with me." Akita pulls out the unbrail pokeball and starts marking it wih brail marking with the word Vulpix and after the markings on the pokeball is done puts it back in her Jean Jacket. "Do not worry about Jack, he will help us and we will help him" taking off her sunglasses. Akita feels another pokeball starts moving in her jacket and puts a hand on it "Bulbasaur rest and save your strength." Akita speaks up "So, what types of pokemon are you intersting in?" She foldes her glasses and puts them in her jacket as her stomache growls, is wondering when they are going to eat, hoprfully soon. Is wondering if she needed to follow Jack, a bit wory about him.

Hearing the wind against the flap of the tent, is in her own thoughts is content that nobody yet say anything to make her upset and gives a small smile. "I am going to take a smile walk, okay" gets up and leaves the tent.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 25, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Crossroads Bluff Camp*

As Jack walked around the edge of the campsite, he heard a boy about his age say "You want the food? come get it!" in a mocking tone, fallowed by the laughs of two or three other boys. Jack decided to sneak up on them and see what all the commotion was about.

What he saw was a cruel spectacle. Four boys stood in front of a single murkrow. It had a rope around it's neck, which was attatched to a post in the ground. The murkrow was thin with starvation, and the few feathers it had left were torn and matted. Its body was plastered with dried mud and blood, and one leg was twisted at an odd angle. One boy stood directly in front of it, holding a bowl of food just within its reach but when the murkrow went for it, the boy pulled it out of its range. Jack had never felt so much rage in his life, even during his angry phases.

After a few more minutes of this, the boy with the food said "This is boring. Lets go do something else".

"Sure thing boss" another said.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 25, 2010)

Once they left, Jack went up to it and pulled out a knife. The murkrow didn't even flinch away. "Murkrow" it said in a begging tone, as if it wanted him to...

"No one deserves to be treated like this. I'm going to set you free". Jack cut through the rope around the murkrow's neck. But once it was free, it dididn't move. It held out its injured leg and said "murkrow..."

Before he could figure out what to do, Jack heard someone say from behind him "Hey! That's my property!". It was the guy from before!

The guy looked around, and then yelled in a voice that made him sound innocent "Officer Jenny! Look what he did to my poor Murkrow! Please stop him!"

Officer Jenny came over, looked at the Murkrow, and said to Jack, "By Palkia and Dialga! You monster! I'm taking you to jail!"

Jack knew there was nothing he could say to convince her otherwise, so he did the first thing that popped into his head: "AKITA!!! IRVING!!! HEEEELP!!!".


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 25, 2010)

Akita Hears Jack screaming for help and ran into that direction "Jack, what is going on, are you hurt?"

"This man is hurting this  guy's murkrow" Officer Jenny replies to her.

"It's true" the guy says to Akita.

"I know who are lying, because I sence your heart is pounding. I know Jack would never hurt a pokemon." 

"You got to be kidding me, take him to jail office" the guy says"I am blind, but know things that other people don't really know." 

Officer Jenny looks at Jack and also looks at the guy.

"I doubt this guy does not deserve a pokemon at all. If the guy doe not confes, let Jack tell you what really happen. See the other guy lock up."

"You think I got the wrong guy, fine I will hear the story, because you really insist on it. Officer Jenny replies.

"The truth I say is the truth" the guy says. 

"You are still lying, you are a coward stand up or battle me in a pokemon battle" Akita replies to the guy who hurt Murkrow. Is wondering if this guy have any pokemon. Would he backdown or ight back and accept battling with me Akita thought. Burning a hole into the guys soul with her grey eyes and waits if Officer Jenny could wait long enough for Jack or the guy to say anything else. Hoping Jack, Officer Jenny, or the Guy thinks she is crazy. Akita wraps her arms around her still staring at everyone that is only blackness to her, but not the only way to see. Waiting for somebody to say something next hoping the right guy ends up in jail or have to bail Jack out.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 26, 2010)

_Thank you Akita _Jack thought. "I didn't do this, it was him! I found him teasing the Murkrow with food, and when they left I tried to free it".

"See officer Jenny," the guy said, playing innocent, "Not only is he a liar, but he tried to steal my pokemon!".

"Do you have any proof that you are telling the truth" Officer Jenny asked Jack. He was silent for a moment, and the guy said "See, he is guil-"

"I've got it!" Jack cried. "Look at the blood on the Murkrow! it isn't fresh, so it happened awhile ago!".

Officer Jenny checked and said "It's true! You did this to your pokemon! You're coming with me!"

As Officer Jenny went to get the Murkrow, it hoped over to hide behind Jack. "What, you want to come with me?". Murkrow nodded.

"I suppose under in this case I could allow that" Officer Jenny said.

Jack touched Murkrow with a pokeball, and it didn't struggle. He and Akita returned to their camp.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 26, 2010)

*Battle at Blast Mountain; A Powerful Combination. Honor, Power and a Poliwag?*

The Koffing spun in mid air allowing some of it’s noxious poisons slip into the room. “Koff…Koff.. Koffin’.” it says as it spins in place. William flinches as the fumes reach his nose. His cloths rustle as he pulls his free hand up to pinch his nose closed. “Smell that?” the old man asks as a large smile splits his lips. “It’s the smell of your defeat.” he adds with a sinister chuckle.  “Only thing I smell is yer bad body odor.” William says with a  muffled pitched voice. “No need to insult boy, time to loose.” the old man bites as he throws his arm up, “Koffing, tackle the Growlithe!” he roars as he points. “Koff…” 

~*SmAcK!!!!*~

Before the Koffing can make his attack a Poliwag literally falls form the sky and lands on CB’s head with a resounding smack. The impact is so great that it pushes CB’s helmet down obscuring his vision. His arms flailing like a mad Pokemon and just causes a ruckus.  “Cuuuuuu C.Cu C. Cu Cuuuuu Cuuu Cubone ba Bone bah Bone ba Bone Cubone!” the little Cubone rages in a muffled voice. William’s face turns a little red as he listens he didn’t know that CB knew those kinds of words. CB throws the fit for a few more moments before he regains enough composure to pull his helmet back to it’s proper position.   “P..Poli!…wag…” ( S.Sorry! Uhm..)  the Poliwag says as it looks around at the humans and their respective Pokemon. It looked as if they were about to fight. Cubone’s left eyebrow pops up with anger as he marches toward the Tadpole Pokemon.  “Cubone, bah Bone Bone Bone CuBone!” (You fell on my freaking head, what’s wrong with you!) CB shouts as he swings his bone club above his head in a tantrum.  “Poliwag Poliwag Poli! Wag!?” (I said I was Sorry! Alright!?) Poliwag say back as CB pulls itself closer it.

“Geodude, Roll Out on that Cubone and Poliwag!” the biker orders “Geo!” the rock Pokemon says as it throws itself into a spin. with a grinding sound  it the ground and rolls out on it’s collision course. CB was so outraged that he didn’t even hear the enemy command.  “CB ya numbskull!” William shouts finally able to catch his Pokemon’s attention.  “Cu?” he asks in an annoyed tone. Ya an thit Poliwag need t’ get outta th’ way!” William shouts as he points toward the oncoming attack. CB and the Poliwag’s eyes bulge as their eyes fall on the incoming Rollout.  “Cu!”,  “Poli” the two exclaim as they leap out of the way. As they hit the ground the Koffing resumes it’s attack on Champ as it attempts to tackle the little Puppy Pokemon. “Dodge Champ and follow up with tackle!” David shouts. “Growl!” Champ barks wildly as he avoids the floating sewage plant. The ground scratches under Growlithe’s feet from the traction it pulls as it lands then with a solid hit it slams into the Koffing with it’s own tackle. 

“Koffin’!” it grunts as it spins in the air as it floats back toward it’s trainer. “Dude!” the Geodude roars bringing the action back it’s way.  Dirt and soil is tossed up as it spins back around and rolls up a cave wall like a ramp. On it’s decent it targets the Poliwag that didn’t quite land right and had lost it’s balance. With a thundering approach is rolls down the wall will all intent to hit the small water Pokemon.  “Quick CB, counter with Bone Club!” William shouts. CB doesn’t like it. But he complies.  “Cubone!” he says with a sense of meaning as he steps between the Geodude and the Poliwag. Pulling his club to the side and twisting CB then lashes out with all his strength as the Geodude comes within range.  “CUBONE!” CB roars as a thundering crash happens as bone meets rock. CB strains as he tries to reverse the Geodude’s motion. The Bone Club in his hand moans and creaks as it bends. Sweat pours down both Cubone and William’s face as they both fear his club may break. But with a final push CB is able to fully go though his attack.  “Bone” he says as his swing finishes. 

“Duuuude!” the Geodude whines as it flies back hitting a dip in the wall. With so much momentum it rolls up and ricochets from the ceiling to the floor to a wall to the floor and back to the ceiling causing all sorts of rocks dust to fall from the ceiling. It finally rolls to a stop in front of the biker unconscious. “Why you!” the outraged punk roared as he returned his Geodude to it’s Pokeball. “Koffing, Sludge!” the Older mans says as the Biker pulls another Pokeball out of his pocket. The Koffing complies and flies in spitting Sludge trying to hit the Dog again. “Dodge Champ!” David urges and Champ obeys as he is chased by the poison plant. “Go Onix!” the biker roars as he tosses his second Pokemon out. “ROOOOOAAARRRR” the giant Rock Snake roars as it appears out of the Pokeball. A blank expression falls over William as he looks up at the behemoth. He is so shocked he doesn’t even think to use the Pokedex to see what it was. “Quick Onix, smash that Poliwag with Tackle!” the biker shouts, he was going to teach William a lesson for beating his Geodude by harming the Pokemon he was trying to save. “ROOOOAAARRRR!” the Onix roars as it rears up high enough to almost touch the ceiling of the cave. Then with a large swooping sound it launches it’s body downward. William snaps too but not with enough time to try and counter the attack , surprisingly though the Poliwag pulls itself up and attacks with it’s water gun. The attack stuns the Onix as it roars in discomfort. “Onix, go! Tackle again!” the biker roars. “No you fool don’t be so hasty!” the older man shouts. But it is too late and the Onix roars back into it’s attack. 

 “Poliwag use Water Gun again and CB follow up with ah Bone Club!” William shouts as the Onix comes back down on the little tadpole Pokemon.  “Poliwag!” says with a garbled voice as a spray of water shoots out of it’s mouth. Again the Onix roars in discomfort as it reels back as it’s soaked in water. As it’s shower comes to an end CB rushes by the Poliwag with his hands and arms thrown back so it can pick up speed. As CB hits the  snake’s large body he bounds straight up it scaling it’s large body like a pro. Reaching the head CB leaps as high as he can before coming back down.  “CUBONE” CB shouts as he lands a Bone Club dead center between the off balanced Onix’s eyes. The Rock Snake Pokemon roars in pain as it tumbles down to the cave floor. CB lands with a soft tap as the Onix crashes with an earth jarring smash that causes more debris to fall to the ground. As the dust settles the biker hollers out to his Pokemon. “Onix, you okay buddy” he asks, but gets no reply. As the Onix comes back into view the swirling eyes are a clear cut indicator that it was out like a light. 

Hastily retrieving his Onix the biker turns to the older man. “This isn’t worth all the trouble old man, see you in the funny pages!” he shouts as he dashes off past William and David and into the corridor behind them. “Fool don’t you dare leave me alone!” the old man shouts as the biker vanishes from view. Taking this moment of distraction as an opportunity David strikes. “Champ use Ember!” he says suddenly. “Growl!” the puppy replies as he lets out a small fireball in the direction of the Koffing. The attack was so unexpected that the old man cannot react in time to counter. The flames catch up as they hit the poisoned gas the Koffing was releasing and follow them to the Pokemon. A small explosion encompasses the floating creature. “K…Koffin’..” it says weakly as it deflated body falls from the smoke cloud. Before it could hit the ground however the older man calls it back. “Your friend left you, and you’re all alone. Why don’t you give up now? It’s two on one.” David says as he motions for Growlithe to come to his side.  “Firstly that thug wasn’t my friend. He was simply the muscle.” the man says as he puts Koffing’s Pokeball away. “Secondly don’t take your cheap shot on Koffing and winning with it as a sign that you can beat me.” he adds as he pulls a second Pokeball from his coat pocket.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2010)

Back at the encampment everyone was participating in a roaring party, with trainers participating in duels for fun. 

Luffy was participating in one such duel. He was fighting against a trainer using a Shinx, but the battle was completely one-sided in his favor. 

"Let's finish this Aipom! Fury Swipes!" Aipom lept over his opponent and unleashed a flurry of fast scratches from behind. The damage was too much for Shinx, and to save him from any more damage his trainer widthrew him. 

"Yosh! We won!" Luffy and Aipom were dancing to celebrate their fourth win, which is too say they placed a pair of chopsticks in their noses and wiggled their butts inappropriately.

"Luffy you can stop doing that now..." Irving sighed. In the few hours since he met Luffy he found him to be fun, but extremely hard to put up with. He glanced over to Nami, who was talking to the trainer Luffy just beat. For a moment he imagined what it would be like to keep watch on Luffy, and as a result found even more respect for the red-head castform user.

"You lost buddy, pay up." From her pocket she revealed a perfectly made golden coin with a string attached to it. "We have an amulet coin, so you better you pay double or I'm siccing Luffy at you again!" Her eyes had a ruthless quality that bordered on the psychotic. 

"Uhh, guys, if you don't mind I'm going back to camp." He turned on his heel and marched back to their tent.

"Those guys are pretty surprising, eh pal?" He told Totodile, who took up his usual perch on his master's shoulder. 

"*Toto.*" He agreed.

He sidestepped as a man riding on a rhydon passed through. "Too bad we won't be able to stick around with them for any longer. You think our new companions would be nice to be with pal?" Totodile shrugged.

"We'll see." 

When he had arrived at the tent Jack and Akita were already there, though from their solemn faces it looked like something happened. Asking them what it was would be appropriate, but after the big fight agains Rotom he didn't feel like getting into any more trouble. "So how was your walk?" He asked instead. "We'll be leaving tomorrow morning, just so you know."



A lone young man was walking late at night at the famous springs outside North Wind.The constant heat emmited by the geothermal springs makes it feel like a constant sauna everywhere you step. The smell from the springs varies from sufficiently odorless to noxiously poisonous, and the ground itself is warm to step on. Considering the heat the young man wore very little, save for some short jeans and a really fancy hat, revealing a body sculpted through years of tough battle alongside pokemon.

Shadows trail behind the young man, making sure they weren't spotted. The young man stops in front of a large, cube-like machine, laid on top of a geothermal spring. Pumps and pistons constantly move in rapid succession, whatever purpose the young man didn't know.  "Well, well, looks like my lead was right." He approaches the machine carefully, marvelling at how large it was. "Whoever made this took a lot of effort." He tapped a metal panel, curious. "Mind telling me what it does?" He turned around and pointed at the shadows stalking behind him.

A pair of purple beams were fired from the shadows, but the young man jumps out of the way with no effort at all. "Not telling eh? Too bad." He throws a pair of pokeballs out into the air, which activate and release two of his pokemon, a bipedal bird of fire and a flaming monkey. 

"I can't stand it anymore! Let's kick his ass!" A large man covered in a cloak appears from behind the mists of a geothermal spring and attempts to tackle the young man, but his pokemon kick him away with little effort. The man stands up, even more enraged.

"Tough guy. Most people don't stand up after a kick from my Infernape." The young man bragged. 

"Rgah!" The large man throws a pokeball, releasing a large bull. "Tauros, take down!" The bull charges towards Infernape, but is shot by a purple beam.

"Idiot! If you do that, you'll break the force pump!" A shrill voice said. A masked figure stepped forward from behind a hot spring to the east of the machine, the first flanked by a pair of sandshrews. A second concealed human walks into the young man's view from behind a rock boulder protruding near another geothermal spring, a pair of remoraids in both hands. "Get him away first!"

Chuckling, the young man leans on the machine with a devilish smile. "Thanks for that info miss. I'll be kicking your asses now for sticking this machine in my springs. Blaziken? Infernape?" 

The fire bird and fire monkey shared their trainer's confident disposition, and charged, the Infernape moving towards the woman, and Blaziken going up against Tauros. 

"Sandshrews, rollout!" The masked woman ordered. The two sandshrews curled into balls and met Infernape head on. The flaming monkey moves around the first sandshrew with expert agility, then kicked away the second with its powerful legs. The masked wielder of the Remoraid stretched his arms and had his pokemon fire a pair of water shots, one of which hits Infernape. 

"Tauros, take down on that one!"Blaziken's arms were locked onto Taurus' horns, stopping its advance. The large man pointed above, sneering under his hood. "Throw it up to the sky!" Tauros flipped his head upwards, his body buckling as he flung Blaziken in the air.

Their trainer wasn't alarmed at all. "Infernape, Hiken. Blaziken, Higan." He uttered.

"Infernape!" In a flash Infernape appeared in front of the remoraid user, leaving the 2 sandshrew knocked out with a fist imprinted on both their heads. A flaming punch hit the remoraid user hard, rendering him unconcious and breaking the boulder behind him in half.

"Blaziken!" Blaziken kicked rapidly in the air, hitting Tauros with dozens of fireballs and taking it out with that strike.

"And now for this device!" The young man punched hard on the metal panel, rupturing the iron plate and sending sparks flickering through it. 

"Tsk, tsk, must I do everything myself?" A booming voice whose origin cannot be determined said. "No matter." A wave of purple energy struck the young man from above. 

"Hey...what's..." His eyes droop down and his legs begin to feel like jello. In seconds he collapses, asleep. The young man's pokemon looked around for their assailant, but before they know it they two fall under the spell afflicted on their master.

"Look at what he did. It'll take us hours, perhaps even days to fix the damage."The voice said, berrating the 3 mysterious figures.

"He was strong sir, much more than we thought!" The woman reasoned. "If you had allowed us to bring some grunts..."

"Enough of this." The voice cut of her explanation. "Just bring these three to the hideout and restrain them. We have much work ahead of us."
The voice disappeared, as if it was never there.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 26, 2010)

"It was okay, but ran into some trouble as well. It will be best if we get some sleep or you guys want to stay up for awhile." Akita hears for only a moment and realize Nami nor Luffy has return yet. "Is your other friends coming back to the camp soon" Akita ask Irving? As Bulbasaur cames out of his pokeball and looks around. "Balbasaur" and looks at Irving. "Don't be afraid he is friendly, you can pet him if you want." Balbasaur notice the Totodile "Bulba." Akita pulls out Bulbasaur's pokeball "I want you to rest, we have a long journey ahead of us."  "Bulbasaur" he respones and curls up next to her as she starts petting him. Akita shivers from a coldness going down her spine as she starts feeling a bit down and tries to cheer herself up about thinking of happy 
thoughts instead of thinking of depression thoughts.

_"I have caught to pokemon and made some new friends, I wonder what this journey will be like travling with Jack and Irving. He seems like a okay guy._ "Bulba" _"It is okay, nothing is wrong just nervous about somethings in life."_ Bulbasaur nudges her again.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 26, 2010)

"I'll be going to sleep. g'night Akita. g'night Irving". 

Jack's dreams were full of cruel trainers beating defenseless pokemon, and he was powerless to stop them. Finally, the trainer uttered a demonic laugh, and revealed his face. It was Jack.

He awoke in a cold sweat. Irving and Akita were still asleep, and he decided not to wake them.

Jack found a medical tent, with nurse Joy inside. "I just got a Murkrow, and its old trainer hurt it. Can you help?"

"You must be the trainer Officer Jenny told me about. Give me the pokeball".

A few minutes later she returned, saying "Murkrow will be fine, but it will have to wear a cast for about a week"

"Thank you" he said.

As he went to leave, he heard her say "Word of what you did has spread around camp. I'm not the only one who thinks you're a hero. I think a few people even left you supplies".

Jack nodded and left. But he kept thinking: Am I the selfless hero, or the demonic trainer?


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 26, 2010)

Akita's Bulbasaur wakes up and notice that Jack has left and leaves the tent lookng for him as Akita rolls over she did not feel Bulbasaur is lying near her and wakes up. "Bulbasaur, where are you" thinking he move over some and starts feeling around her nothing there. Bulbasaur lurking in the darkness, sences Akita needs him and returns back to the tent, Bulbasaur is thinking if Jack ditches Akita, he will get a few scratches and a few bruises as well.

Bulbasaur nudges her is a bit tense and calms down when Akita pets him and starts falling asleep. Guessing Jack and Irving are still asllep and closes her eyes and turns on her other side. Her dreams were not any good, finding a way to see again seem impossiable. She did not want the trouble of doing that just yet. In some cases people are blind with out being blind. Sighing, as she tries to sleep as she fell into a restless sleep. Bulbasaur notice Akita is not at ease and wakes up watching her and watching the flap of the tent to be lifted some. Soon Bulbasaur falls asleep next to his master as Akita stops turning and holds him close.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2010)

Totodile gets nervous and hides behind Irving, glancing warily at the green dinosaur the female trainer owned. "You'll get used to them pal." Irving knelt down and handed Totodile an oran berry.

"Sorry about that, my pal's a huge coward, but don't let that fool you." He said to Akita apologetically. "As for Luffy and Nami they'll be back once Luffy tires out." Or so Nami said. He had a feeling Nami was going to wait until she's stripped every trainer around of their cash.

Not long after the 3 trainers went to bed, where Irving dreamed blissfully of the mystery pokemon inside the egg. "Oh, my precious little pokemon, Totodile and I will take care of you forever. What's that Rotom, you want to  join our happy little family?" His sleep however was disturbed when he heard the tent entrance rustle. 

"Luffy?Nami? Jack? Akita?" He called out. He rose from his sleeping bag though not completely leaving its warmth to see Jack gone. For a second he considers searching for him, but decides not to get in his problems. He just met Jack after all, and though they shall be companions for his next journey he still wasn't familiar enough with him to have the right to care. 

"Luffy and Nami still aren't in I see." He notices the two empty sleeping bags next to his. Akita's bed seemed to be occupied though, and that at least reassured him that one of his companions will be full of energy tomorrow morning. "At least she's getting some rest, but I wonder what Luffy and Nami are doing..." Irving felt a faint smile form on his face when he realizes how close their sleeping bags where. "Those two must have something special." With that warm thought in his mind he goes back to sleep.

"LUFFY I HATE YOU!" Nami screamed as a horde of angry trainers chased after them. Luffy was carrying her on his back, since she wasn't fast enough to get away.

"sorry, sorry, sorry..." His frowning face was covered in bruises Nami made herself. 

"Aipom..." Aipom's face too was covered in bruises, made by Nami as well.

"NEXT TIME YOU EAT EVERYONE'S POKEMON FOOD YOU TELL ME!" Nami berated.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 26, 2010)

Jack soon returned to their campsite. It seemed that Irving and Akita were still asleep, but Luffy and Nami were gone.

Jack decided to start up the fire again. He had some ingredients left from their travels, and with the supplies that people had left he could probably make something good.

Suddenly Jack wasn't so sure of Irving's intentions. Why would he decided to travel with complete strangers? What if he was here to-

"NEXT TIME YOU EAT EVERYONE'S POKEMON FOOD YOU TELL ME!" Jack heard in the distance.

Checking out the source of the hoopla, it seemed that Luffy and Nami were running to the camp. They were being chased by a group of trainers.

"Um, Irving, Akita," Jack called, "I think its time to beat a hasty retreat, as the saying goes".


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2010)

Irving's slumber is once again disturbed, this time by Jack. He was about to yell at him, until he heard the unmistakable sound of an angry mob.

"I think it's time to beat a hasty retreat, as the saying goes." Jack said. When Irving heard the sound of Aipom using brick break, he realized he was right. 

"Wake Akita up." Irving said. He took out Totodile's pokeball and released him from it. "Pack our things pal, we're leaving." Totodile was a little drowzy, but when he heard the sound of confict outside he rushed to the job. Meanwhile Irving covered the pokemon egg in the protective casing made from Ariados webbing, and stepped outside.

"Brick Break Gatling!" The fearsome barrage of brick breaks sends some trainers and their pokemon flying, but the others are relentless. 

"We need to get out of here now!" Nami yelled as she went inside to pack their things. 

"Good thing I didn't send her home yet." Irving revealed another pokeball and released the pokemon inside. "Altaria, stay here until we get everything packed. When we do we're leaving, o.k.?"

With those orders given Irving rushed inside to pack the rest of their things.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 26, 2010)

At Irving's orders, Jack doused the fire and began packing his things. "Akita!" he called,"We have to go, now!". Jack felt bad taking the supplies these same trainers, but it was necessary. He slung his backpack over his shoulder and ran to Luffy's tent. Luffy was still holding off the rabid trainers, so Jack packed his things.

"Everyone get on the Altaria!". He, Irving, and Nami were allready onboard, and Luffy was climbing on. They just had to wait for Akita. "Bulbasaur bring Akita over here!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 26, 2010)

I am awake, I hope you were not going to carry me."Akita and Bulbasaur wakes up from the commotion coming from outside. "What is going on, nevermind?" Sencing trouble starts packing as Bulbasaur helps with Vinewhip to pick some of Akita things. " I will finish packing, go help the other pokemon outside." Bulbasaur went outside and uses vinewhip again to trip up some of the trainers and runs away using razor leaf on some of the pokemon. Akita making sure everything is pack and starts Irving are you finish packing or do you need any help?"[/COLOR]

Picking up Jack's and her bags and grabs the cane and hears what is going on outside. Could not wait for  Irving response slipping out of the tent to hear how Bulbasaur is doing with the other trainers that were after Luffy,Nami and their pokemon. "Bulbasaur use razor leaf." Bulbasaur use razor leaf. Akita and Bulbasaur runs towards the Altaria and gets on. "Let's get the heck out of here." Akita mumbles.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 26, 2010)

*Rin…*

The three of them ran around the clearing chasing each other in good fun.  Periodically Rin would stop and see about the campsite, like making a circle of stone for the fire or setting out the pots to cook with.  But, either Chicky or the little Eevee would gently head butt her and get her to chase them again.

“Tor!  Torchic!  Tor!”  Chicky called racing away after one such attack on Rin.

“Veeeee!”  The Eevee said rushing off.  “Vee!  Vee!  Eevee!”

Rin laughed as she ran after them, the two running in different directions.  Chasing one then the other for a moment laughed breathlessly.  “I think you two are cheating!”  She called after them, causing them to make happy noises of laughter.

“Tor!”

“Vee!”

They called in response as Rin went back to work.  “You know…”  Rin said dropping to her knees and looking behind her and the pokemon.  “I think Vee is a good name for you.”

“Vee!  Vee!  Vee!”  The little Eevee said happily as she spun in a circle.  Then the two walked up and Rin gave them a bit to eat.  

“Now we just have to wait-”  Rin began before she was cut off by Simon and the others rushing back to camp.  “For the…guys…to…get…”  She frowned as he rushed forward a yellowish pokemon in his arms.  “What happened?”  Rin asked standing and rushing over to him.  She looked at the pokemon then rushed to her pack.  She dug through it for a moment and grabbing a few things she ran back to him.

“Trust me.  My Dad was a breeder.  I helped him a lot.  Just let me have a look…”  Rin said placing a comforting hand on Simon’s shoulder.  “Please…”  She said and smiled when he relinquished the pokemon.  After a few moments Rin nodded and gave the Abra a small potion.  “He will be fine.  The Abra just needs a little rest…”  She said the stick of her lollipop bouncing with her words.  

“Tor?”

“Vee?”

The pair walked up and sniffed the newest addition to their growing group and smiled.  “See even they say so…”  Rin patted him gently on the cheek before handing Simon back the firewood.  “I take it someone else needs to get the wood.  You can tell me what happened when we get the fire going and dinner cooking...”  Rin said with laughter as she stood leaving him with the Abra.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 26, 2010)

*With Tsuna,Blaze and Shinx*

When they were picking some woods with simon they got separated a bit for look for more but also they were near enough to not lose sight from Simon.After some minutes they heard a cry and saw Simon going to the place towards the cries came from.Tsuna doubted a bit but in the end he started to run as well.

When He and his pokemons arrived to the place where the cries were heard loudly, he saw charmander Firing at some really furious Spearows and Simon running towards a tree, tsuna was confused,What was Simon going to do? but when he looked at the tree carefully, he noticed about something yellow hiding in there, and when Simon took it he realized that it was an Abra.

Simon got near them so fast and shout them to run,but Tsuna was still confused until he watched the 2 spearows going for them, he got scared and started to run in Simons direction making Blaze to climb up to his shoulder and taking Shinx in his arms,but for his bad luck he had his eyes closed so he went in the wrong d¡rection after some steps.

*now*

"Uh? Where the hell are we??"he said looking around and putting Shinx in the ground, it was dark and full of strange smells, maybe another pokemon territory.

"Damn,we`re lost againT-T and I have no idea of the direction"he said in desperation.

Blaze sighed and started to talk with Shinx in POKE-ish

_"Chim,Chimchar? (Hey do you have any idea?)"_chimchar asked to his team mate.

"Shinx,Shinx (Let me see,yeah I can smell Simons scent, we`re not too far)"Shinx said to Chimchar.

_"Chimchar(Ok)"_he said affirming.After that the 2 pokemons attracted Tsunas attention and started to make some gestures that tsuna Hardly could understand.

"I don`t understand at all, do you know how to go back to the camp?he asked receiving his friends affirmation "O-ok so lets go" he said now relaxed , his friends were too reliable,but Chimchar stopped him and started to pick up some woods.

"Ah I forgotten that we have to carry some woods to the camp, we can`t go empty handed"he remembered and started  to do the same as Chimchar.

After they got enough woods they started to walk towards the camp with Shinx guiding them,some minutes later they found it.

"Hm...that was so close, thanks Shinx,you should rest now n_n"he said with smile to Shink who was really happy, and put him in his pokeball.

When he looked at the camp, he saw Rin leaving Simon with Abra, he smiled Simon really saved that Abra.

"H-hey guys I brought the woods, sorry for being late"and with that Rin said him where to leave the wood and he told Chimchar to burn it.

"Nice Blaze, now go to sleep, you need it as well.Hey Simon, what was all that buddy?I thought there were no Abras in this zone"he said to Chimchar who do as Tsuna said, and then asked Simon still confused by the situation.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 26, 2010)

"Altaria, take off!" Jack said as the mob arrived. Altaria took off.

Jack felt a hand around his ankle. He accidentally kicked the person in the face trying to escape. As he looked back to apologise, Jack saw that it was actually one of Murkrow's old trainer's friends. He felt better after that.

They soon left the mob behind. Jack noticed that Altaria was struggling to keep aloft."Can you guys put away your pokemon?" Jack asked. They did so, and Altaria's task became manageable.

After a few minutes of flying roughly north, they landed at a crossroad. One road led north to Northwind town, one south to Artic Flora town, one east to Lamprey Town, and one west to Cirus Falls.

Getting off the Altaria, Jack said "Well, I haven't known you two long, but I wish you luck, Luffy and Nami, but not the best, as life isn't fun without a little challenge ". Jack decided to walk away to give them some privacy, hoping Akita would do the same.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 26, 2010)

"Akita gets off the Altaria and pulls the cane that is on her back out as the tip to the ground. " iwish you the best in your travels, you two take care and try to stay out of trouble. I doubt it but it is also fun getting into trouble." Akita leaves them and follows Jack for there own privacy good byes. Noticing the new smells and new sounds as she hears the soft taps of the cane as she stands next to Jack and waits. Akita is guessing the path is smooth not rocky with no holes in the path she will trip or fall into a hole. After sleeping haves ton of energy to keep going, but does not know Jack or Irving to continue is thinking is it still dark or the sun has risen yet.

Akita walks up to the sign in the crossroad and rubs her hand over the wood carvings to read what towns are going which way and reads them in hemind. Is not embrass to do so."Are we travling in the dark or the sun has risen, or you and Irving wants to continue before we rest again?' As she starts smelling the aromas around her telling what could be what it is.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 26, 2010)

As he reached the camping spot Rin actually helped him a lot, calming him down and convinced him to leave it to her. Simon did so rather quickly, and just nodded to her words uttering only a.

"Thank you Rin."

Putting the Abra on the ground Simon looked at Rin as she gave the little yellow pokemon a potion and smiled afterwards, bringing a smile to Simon's face as well. Telling him that it just needed some rest Simon sighed in relief.

"That's great. Thank you Rin."

He hugged her in that moment of happiness, but released her a moment later, feeling slightly embarrassed and looking down. All the present pokemon gathered around the Abra as Simon sat down. The situation was quite tense up until that moment where he relaxed a little, but happy that everything ended well. Well as Rin mentioned the wood, Simon remembered that he totally left the wood back there, but Tsuna was actually the one to do that for him, as he came with some wood for the fire only seconds after Rin decided to go look for some.

"Yeah. I'm good, thanks for asking. Yeah they actually tend to live around Tower forest, it must have teleported out here for some reason. And as it entered the territory of those Spearow... it was probably too tired to use its powers to move away... And then we came in."

He knew that Abra needed to sleep around 18 hours a day, so the spearow only wore it down, making it unable to escape, or fight back. So Rin was right on the button, that it only needed sleep.

"Hey you have experience in these kinds of situations?"

He asked the blonde girl as he sat next to the sleeping Abra. As he talked to Rin Charmander reached his trainers side and took a seat near the little yellow pokemon. Simon wasn't shaken up anymore, as everything worked out but now that his brain had actually time to process everything that happened and he felt pain in his back and head. He didn't quite get to focus on the hit to the head and back he received back there, as the running and worrying took that away. Taking his hoody and cap of he did receive a hit from the spearow, and it did hurt a bit.

"I'm good. It's probably nothing."

It was a scratch that would probably heal in two to three days, nothing serious.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2010)

Finally getting to safety, Altaria landed at a crossroad. 

"Well, looks like we'll be separating here." Nami said as she and the others got off Altaria.

"Aww, can't you guys come with us?" Luffy pleaded. "I promise I won't eat your pokemon." He eyed Akita. "But that mystery bulb looks really good on a stick..."

"No can do." Irving said, frowning. Despite their quirks he really liked being around them, but here their paths will diverge. "I still need to bring the envelope to your brother."

Luffy looked sullen."Well then...." but then perked up quickly. "Let's have a fight next time!" 

Nami smiled. "You better be rich when we fight you, Irving." 

"Till next time then." Irving extended his hand to Luffy. 

"Next time!" He took Irving's hand and shook it with a strong grip.

"Till next time." Nami shook Irving's hand, smiling. 

At their feet, their pokemon were also saying their goodbyes, in the form of a group hug.

"Aipom!"

"Totodile!" 

"Castform!"

"Altaria!" 

"Rotom..."

The 3 pokemon were surprised, and Totodile terrified, when they see the mischievous thunder specter joining in their group hug, as if it was part of the team in the first place.

"Rorororororo. Rotom rotom tom." 

"Alta." The larger dragon-type nodded. "Altaria alta taria!" She warned the specter, who looked warily at her, until it turned its gaze on Totodile.

"Rotom rotom..." It smiled, in a way that made Totodile even more scared.

"Aipom! Aiaiaiaiaiai!" Aipom on the other hand, found it incredibly amusing

"Rororororororo!" Rotom laughed with him, and in seconds the two had their arms around their shoulders like best friends.

"Castform." She shook her head in embarassment of the two and in pity for Totodile. "Castform, cas cas castform." She told everyone.

Their goodbyes done, Luffy and Nami headed off for Cirus Falls, Aipom waving at Irving and Totodile until they were out of view.

Quietly Irving contemplated his journey so far. It had only been a day since he left, and already he's met new friends. The pokemon egg was also moving occasionaly now, which Irving took as a good thing. 

."Are we travling in the dark or the sun has risen, or you and Irving wants to continue before we rest again?'

He rummaged through his coat, and took out a map of Sairu. "It'll take us at least 8 hours to get to North Wind by foot. If we move now we can arrive there by Noon. I say we go now." It was 4 in the morning anyway, and the sun was rising soon. Might as well get a head-start now.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 27, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Redfire springs*

"C-cool" Jack mumbled. He wasn't so sure about going to Northwind town now, but didn't say anything. In the sky the moon was a cresent. Soon he would be extremely cowardly. At least he could trust Akita.

They had been traveling for about six hours, and the sun was shining bright. Probably. Jack couldn't tell, as the air had been getting steadily more and more humid as they traveled north, and at this point a dense fog shrouded them. They had to be in the heart of the Redfire springs.

"I can't see a thing in this fog" Jack complained.

Suddenly they heard a high pitched laugh coming from somewhere in the fog, but it was echoing so Jack couldn't tell where it was coming from.

"Who's there?" Jack called.

"Hello my friends," said a tall magician as he strode out of the fog, "Let Houdine welcome you to the best show ever! Barnum, show them".

Before they could object a large man began "showing" them to a sinister looking circus tent.


----------



## Damaris (Feb 27, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*

The frantic run through the forest surrounding Suofreight City was significantly more embarrassing than Jessica would ever want to admit. There had been mud. Lots of mud. And yes, she had fallen in what seemed to be every puddle that stretched along the overgrown pathway. Sometimes even multiple times in the same puddle, it seemed like. But that wasn't important. And neither were all the cuts and scratches along her arms and shirt from dashing through branches wildly. Completely unimportant. And if Jessica would have been doomed and lost to wander in the forest forever before the giant ghost monster got her without Haunter to guide her--well whatever. The girl who stepped out of the woods and slowly made her way down the main street of Suofreight had a proud look plastered on her face. No matter how physically beatdown she appeared, she wouldn't let it affect her spirit. Because she knew she was the best. Or at least above-average. But back to the story at hand.

Sitting down on a very handily placed bench, Jessica hoisted Piplup from his spot in her backpack, placing the Water Pokemon in her lap. Examining him, she tried to read his feelings as Houndour curled up at her feet. "You aren't mad at me, are you?" she finally spat out, trying not to betray her anxiety at asking the question. "I'm sorry I didn't ask for your permission, but I was really scared. Ghost Pokemon are the only things that scare me...they remind me of unhappier times." Her mother, screaming. Jessica had run and run and run, but it hadn't made any difference. Nothing would have, she knew logically, and yet that knowledge didn't help. In fact, it only made things worse. Would have, could have, _should_ have. If only she'd been stronger. If only she had had a Pokemon. If only she hadn't been so dumb.

But if the Piplup was angered or frustrated at his unceremonial treatment, he gave no sign of it. Instead he craned his head from side to side, staring at his surroundings. After a moment, Jessica did the same, a feeling of awe washing over her. Suofreight City was hewn out of the regions native black rock, a dull stone that absorbed the little light that pierced the canopy. The buildings were not tall, but squat and low to the ground. Well, all of the buildings except for one. As if by command, Jessica's gaze was drawn to the massive rectangular complex that loomed over Suofreight. The University, where the focus was on Legendary Pokemon. The University that she had been supposed to attend once upon a time, in a life that now seemed like a mere fairytale. In a daze, she drifted to her feet, clutching Piplup. Houndour uncoiled himself and stood up.

"That's where we are going," Jessica addressed to her Pokemon. "The University. Would you like to go back in your Pokeball, Houndour? I know you must be tired." But the dog-like Pokemon shook his head and merely trotted by her side as the Trainer made her way down the street. Each step closer to the University sent a trill of fear and excitement racing through her. Would they even let her in? What would she learn? Might, might she even see a Legendary? And even if she didn't, the sheer volume of knowledge that must be there! This was the chance of a lifetime. Wrapped in her thoughts, the blocks separating her from her goal melted away. When Jessica finally stood in front of the black gate that lead to the University, she felt as if it had been bare moments since she began walking. Forget all that, though. This was finally her chance. 

The gate opened with a touch, and Jessica entered the University. Her footsteps echoed eerily in the shining black hall, but the noise didn't bother her like it usually would have. She was far too overjoyed. She was inside. She was really here. Two smaller doors were before her. Left or right? The left door was cherry-wood, emblazoned with red swirls and golden shimmers that seemed to revolve before her eyes, although common sense told Jessica that the colors couldn't really be moving. But the right door held a greater pull for her--the somber blue-tinted wood and silver spirals spoke of some deeper mystery, a darkness that could save or strengthen. And so she made her choice. Heads or tails, left or right. All history is subjunctive, as is fate. A thousand alternate lives are made or broken by the decision of how you tie your shoelaces in the morning. From the moment Jessica laid her hand on the right door's handle, this path had been set. 

Pushing the door open with barely a creak, Jessica slipped inside, Houndour close behind her. She nudged the door shut and then examined the room. Bookcases stretched to the ceiling and lined the walls, without any apparent end. The far wall of the room was made of windows--no, on closer inspection, Jessica could see that the wall was actually one part of a massive tank. Curiosity tugged at her. She wandered over. The tank was full of green-blue liquid that moved as if yanked by an ocean current. Houndour growled at her side, and Jessica one moment to wonder why before a huge black shape rushed towards her from the depths of the tank. A merciless black eye fixed on the girl, and she stifled a scream, stumbling backwards away from the glass.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 27, 2010)

Yuki lets the Eevee out of it’s pokeball, it glares directly at Yuki, then huffs, scratching behind it’s ear with it’s back leg.

“Muudkip.” Kip says, tucking next to Yuki’s leg.

“Eevee! Vee Eevee!” The grey-blue Eevee barks, trying to gain dominance.  The Mudkip and Eevee glare at each other, Kip finally sending a jet of water at the Eevee.  Knocking the Eevee back by a few feet.

“Hey!  Guys knock it off.” Yuki growls at the pair, both of them flattening against the ground.  “You two get along or you may get punted to the top of the mountain.” Yuki says, pointing in the direction of the nearest mountain.

“Kiiiip…” 

“Vee.” the pair begin to sulk as Yuki fiddles around in her pack.

“I’ll call you little boy, ‘Scar’.  That’s a good name.” Yuki says to the Eevee.  Then as the pair try to get along, she stares at Kip’s poke ball, that is nested in a old flannel jacket.

_“Yuki, hun.” Issanni calls from the kitchen.

“I’ll be right there mom!” Yuki yells, hugging a large snorlax stuffed pokemon that she had found in the attic.  Yuki hops off the ladder when she gets three feet from the floor.  She jogs down to the kitchen quickly.  “What’s up?” she says, sitting on a stool near the counter, Ninetails trying to sneak some food off said counter.

Issanni pokes the Ninetails’s nose with a wooden spoon, “It’s just like having a third kid around.” she says teasingly, then looks at Yuki, “I know you want to involve pokemon in your work when you become older, but, what exactly do you want to become?” 

“Well, after…you know…I don’t want to be a ranger…too many memories with daddy…” Yuki starts, tears welling in her eyes, then she adds, “Rin wants to be a breeder, so I think I want to help her, I wanna be a trainer, like you too.  Maybe I can be both!”

“There you go Yuki, always make the best out of life.  Even whe-” Issanni says, swiping her wooden spoon at the Ninetails once more. “Even when everything is against you, laugh in it’s face.” she says, looking at Yuki, “But that’s besides the point.  There’s something Your father was keeping hidden for you.  Until we thought you were ready…” she says, handing Yuki an old flannel coat, wrapped around something, like a ball.

Yuki sniffs the flannel with a smile, then unwraps it.  Underneath it exposes a pokeball.

“You should recognize that.  And what is inside of it.” Issanni says, as Yuki presses the button and tosses the pokeball up.  Out pops a Mudkip.

“Oh mom!  Thank you!  It’s adorable!”  Yuki says, hopping off the stool, clinging to her mom in a big bear hug.

“You better go get to know her Yuki, she’ll be your partner for a long time.” Issanni says as she goes back to cooking and Yuki begins to talk to the little Mudkip._

“And who’d thought my next pokemon would be so prideful…” Yuki says, folding the coat over the pokeball once more as she pulls in the scent.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2010)

The three trainers were ushered into the tent by Barnum, his size blocking their path from behind. Houdine led them to a single row of bleachers facing an elevated platform of wood. A pair of stage lights hung from above on a pole, the only form of lumination in the rather small tent.

"You people can sit heres." Barnum pointed at the bleachers with his thick meaty fingers that looked more like a Machamp's. "I'll get the popcorns." He said as he went off to what looked like a miniature oven sitting next to the platform.   

With little choice in the matter Irving, Jack and Akita sat down on the bleachers. 

"This is strange..." Irving said to say the least. Then again he and the others have been hiking for a while, and not a single wild pokemon faced them. What's more it was his companions weren't exactly the talkative type. "...but I guess we can all need a break after that long walk." Not to mention quiet, but he felt it would be rude to mention that as well. "Totodile, Rotom?" The pokeballs strapped to his belt opened and released the two pokemon from inside. 

"Dile?" The blue crocodile looks around his surroundings. The bright lighting helped offset the general strangeness of the tent appearing out of nowhere, but he couldn't help but feel disturbed. "TOTODILE!" He screamed, a spark igniting at the back of his tail.

"Rorororo." Behind him was one of Rotom's limb extensions(their species has no clear analogue to arms, save for two lightning bolt-like apendages pointing downwards.). It had a mischievous grin on its face, although Totodile swore there was a faint blush as well. 

"Stop that Rotom." Irving told it. "Don't scare Totodile." 

The sentient lightning bolt nodded, but the look of mischief on its face didn't disappear. 

At the center of the platform, a puff of smoke rose. "LADY AND GENTLEMEN! LET US BEGIN THE GREATEST DEMONSTRATION EVAAAR!" Houdine stepped out of the smoke, his arms stretched out and orchestral music blaring in the background. It was kinda overdoing it, Irving thought. 

"FOR MY FIRST DEMONSTRATION, I SHALL MAKE THESE 3 PHAMPHLETS DISAPPEAR!!!"

He extended his right arm forward, and with a flick of the wrist 3 paper brochures appeared in his hand. 

The initial act didn't incite much reaction from Irving, but Rotom found it amusing. "Rotom rotom!" It clapsed its lightning arms together in a vague applause. 

"AND NOW, THEY SHAL DISA-"

"Popcorns?" Burnam appeared in front of the three trainers, blocking their view. "It's fresh from the ovens." 

"Um...thank you." Irving accepted his bucket of popcorn, which he gave to Totodile. In seconds his face was buried in the container. 

Houdine was not pleased with the interruption, crossing his arms and tapping his right foot in an indignant fashion. "Are we quite done Burnam?" 

"Yes sirs." Burnam went back to the oven's side and stayed there till the end of the act. 

"Now then..." Houdine turned to his side, waving his cape as he does so. Admittedly Irving thought that was dashing, and for a second he considered doing the same with his coat. "LYRICAL MAGICAL LYRICAL MAGICAL! HAYATE!"

He flicked his wrist, the phamplets suddenly disappearing. "Now check the popcorn." 

"Check the popcorn?" Doubtful but still curious, Irving pulled out his Totodile's snout from out of the popcorn container. It was completely empty save for a few scraps of popcorn. "Nothing's here." 

Houdine shook his head, tsking. "Your pokemon's mouth, MAN OF YOUTH!."

"Totodile?" The blue crocodile opened its jaws, and between his teeth was the phamplet. Irving took the phamplet out of his mouth, and after shaking off the saliva opened it. "This is an advertisement for 'Mystic Magical Marathon'" Inside the phamplets were images and words describing the various acts of a circus such as 'Barnum's Brave Battle Bout", the 'Slender Sandshrew Spin of Souls', and the 'Positively Punny Pierrot Pie-tacular'. 

"THAT'S RIGHT LOVERS OF ENTERTAINMENT!" Houdine proclaimed, snapping his finger. " AND NOT ONLY THAT, AT THE BACK OF THE PHAMPLET ARE COUPONS TO PLAY AT OUT VARIOUS SIDESHOW GAMES FOR ONLY 80% OF THE ORIGINAL PRICE!" 

"So this whole show is an advertisement?" Irving said, slightly irked. Aside from the magician's larger-than-life persona the entire demonstration was quite underwhelming. For all they know the phamplets were already at the bottom of the popcorn containers, and the ones Houdine had disappeared with sleight of hand.

The stage magician saw Irving's annoyance, and smirked."Not convinced man of youth?" He posed dramatically, pointing to the sky while his cape waved. Behind him Barnum was holding an  electric fan, making Houdine look rather humorous. "THEN BEHOLD, AS WE RISE TO THE SKIES ABOVE!"

Irving, Jack and Akita fall off the bleachers, which somehow floated upwards. The creepy tent followed the bleachers, as did the platform, the appliances, and Houdine and Barnum. The mist that covered the area disappeared as the magician floated upwards. "REMEMBER FRIENDS! THE MYSTICAL MAGICAL MARATHON OF MAGIC! TICKETS SELLING FOR 500 POKECREDITS, BUT WITH OUR SPECIAL LIMITED EDITION COUPONS IT'S 20% OFF!" 

"MWHAHAHAHAHA" The tent, along with Houdine, Barnum and the rest of their equipment floated away, the stage magician laughing uproariously as they disappeared.

"What.The.Hell." Were Irving's thoughts, summarizing the strange encounter.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 27, 2010)

Akita stares and listen to the show, but had a bad feeling since the show even begin, a guy name Barnum offered her popcorn and did not touch it as her three pokemon Wurmple, Bulbasaur, sand Vulpix ends up sharing the popcorn. "What is Houdine doing" as the loud music and loud voice hurts Akita's ears and cover them with her hands. Wincing in pain had no choice to get up and leave, so she sits there covering her ears. As Bulbasaur finds some piece of paper at the bottom of the container and hands it to Akita "What's it is and what does it say?" Akita runs her hand over the cover of the phamplet and could not read it becaue it is not in brail and became sad.

_"It is just sad like these happy events and I have to ask what i can't see"_ she thinks as she folds the phamplet and is glad that nobody could see her eyes with her sunglasses on. 

"Bulba?"

"Wurm."

"Vul' showing there cecern about their master.

"Really, I am okay." She and her friends starts floating as the fog rolls in as the fells everything starts dissapearring. Akita did not her pokemon getting hurt she calls them back "Bulbasaur, Vulpix, and Wurmple return." As her three pokemon return to the pokemon and straps them back inside her jean jacket and waits for something much worse to happen or plunge to the hard ground.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 27, 2010)

_Back at the Lake..._

Luke crouches on a tree branch that looms over the lake. He glares down at the several goldeen and seaking that had made a fool of him and his Pokemon before, "Char..." Chimchar says solemnly. 

"Shut it!" he then covers his mouth and switches to a whisper, "I know I said I'd come back...but that was just a cover. I'm not letting them get away with this."

"Ron!" he shouts determined to help but Luke quickly smacks his hand over it's face, "Sssh...We're undercover right now..." it simply nods, "Ron..." it says quietly.

"Ok...here we go..." he whispers as a seaking swims by their positon, "GO!" he and Aron dive from the tree to on top of the unsupecting seaking, "Gotcha!"

The Seaking quickly dives underwater, "Ghaaaaah!" he shouts, bubblings flying from his mouth as they get dragged under, "Me-Metal Claw!" he says, muffled by the water incoming to his mouth.

Topside Chimchar simply watches from the tree trop, shaking his head. He takes a closer look when he sees a few bubbles, and a raging Seaking flies out of the water, Luke and Aron still hanging on, Aron slamming Metal Claws into the Pokemon's side and Luke delivering several punches as well.

Chimchar just facepalms at the sight, "Don't just watch you idiot! Give it an ember!" he sighs and the fires off a large ember blast that engulfs all three of them, "Don't you have any aim!" he shouts trying to pat the flames off of him with one hand and hold on to the seaking with the other.

The flaming Seaking takes this time to slam it's horn into Luke and smack Aron with its tail, sending the two flying into the middle of the lake, and then dive underwater to stop the flames from doing damage.

Luke grabs Aron and tosses him on his head as he treds water in the middle of the lake. Several goldeen and seaking appear around them, blasting water gun after water gun at the two. Aron holds on to Luke's head for dear life while he attempts to swim towards shore.


----------



## Burke (Feb 27, 2010)

N??ps said:


> ----------------------------------------
> Samuel Sentinel
> S1E2 _"Leaving home!"_​
> When we last left off, our hero had just made friends with his Tutwig, but his journey hasnt started yet!
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E3 _ "Rustle in the Woods!"_​
*INTRO*​​
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9jjG0FLi18[/YOUTUBE]​
When we last left off, our heroes departed from home, and started their adventure. What could happen on the road to spark foam city? Stay Tuned to find out.

The scooter sputtered along the cycling road, which runs from Cirus City to Spark Foam City. The sun was setting low in the sky, and much to Sam?s dismay, he was forced to make an early rest stop.

?Great Turtwig, thanks to mom and dad holding us up, we have to camp here in the woods.?
?T-Twig?? Due to the recent events of that day, Turtwig has grown to fear forests.

?Hey, hey, it?s going to be fine buddy.?

He pulled the scooter over to the side of the cycling road, and shut it off.

?Alright Turtwig, I see a clearing in the forest over there, c?mon, well camp there, and there still should be time for us to train before dark.?
?Turtwig.? It said, agreeing with the compromise.

So, Sam wheeled the rusty scooter into the forest with Turtwig very closely behind. The clearing that he chose had patches of dirt and grass, and a boulder sticking up at one end.

?Alright, this is perfect.? He said as he began to set up his sleeping bag for later. ?Ok buddy, let?s get stared!?

?Twig!?

_Later _

Sam and Turtwig?s first training session lasted for the better part of an hour; however, night was about to fall.

?O.K. Turtwig, one last time, use Razor Leaf on the boulder!?

?Turrr-Twig!? It said as a glowing leaf was hurled towards the boulder, making it chip.

The poor boulder showed signs of repeated biting, charging, and leaf marks. Turtwig?s mouth and head were sore from the training, and it was exhausted from the constant razor leaf attacks. It was successful training. Sam himself was panting after the repeated order giving.

Sam collapsed down on the sleeping bag, and Turtwig then collapsed on him.

?Oof, hehe, good job Turtwig, your pretty strong.?

?Turtwig.? It said as a thank you.

?Alright buddy, its time... for some sleep.? He yawned

?Twig.? It said in agreement, and soon enough, they were fast asleep.

Just as they begin to drift off, yellow glowing eyes could be seen from the bushes. Dozens of pairs of eyes just sitting, waiting for Sam and Turtwig to wake.

Who or what are these spying intruders? Or are our heroes the ones doing the intruding. Find out next time.
*>TO BE CONTINUED*


----------



## Kuno (Feb 27, 2010)

*Rin…*


“Oh!  I…”  Rin blushed as Simon hugged her.  “It’s nothing really…”  She mumbled rubbing the back of her neck.  “Oh look!”  She says pointing at Tsuna.  “It seems he is back with the firewood!”  She directed him to the circle of stones and watched as he started the fire.

A chuckle escaped Rin as she turned and  listened to her best friend and now step-sister yelling at her pokemon.  “Never changes…”  She says quietly and kneels in front of the fire.  “Thanks!”  She says to Tsuna and his pokemon while she begins to prepare their dinner.  “Experience in this?”  Rin chuckled again as she looked at Simon smiling.  “You can say that.”  She said quietly adding some vegetables to the stew.  “My Dad is a Pokemon breeder.  And, my mom…she was a Ranger.  I often helped them out.”  She looked toward the forest her eyes unfocussed as she thought. 

After a few moments Rin shook her head and smiled back at Simon again.  “Anyway, doing both those things you would come across sick or injured Pokemon.  So I would watch what my folks would.  After a while they began to let me do some of the work too…”  Rin looked him over.  “Are you sure you don’t want me to look at the scratches?  Well…just keep an eye on them and let me know if they start acting strange…”  Rin finished their dinner and served the four of them along with the Pokemon.

The night under the stars was uneventful, save for a few strange noises but nothing out of the ordinary for a forest.  Both Chicky and Vee slept close to Rin which is why she woke up.  The fur of the Eevee’s tail was tickling her nose.  “ACHOO!”  She sneezed then laughed.  “You need to learn to put that somewhere else.”  She got up quietly and went about her business, taking a quick bath in a steam not far away before coming back to the camp.  “Good Morning Sunshine!”  She let out with a laugh as she popped a lollipop in her mouth.  “Time to wake up kiddies!  We have a world to see!”  Rin began to gently prod the other three with her foot.  “We need to figure out what we are going to do today.  Where are we going to go?  Come on!  Wakey Wakey!”  Rin laughed as she began to roll her sleeping bag the two pokemon bounding around already.


----------



## Damaris (Feb 27, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*

As the dark shape loomed upwards, one eye locked on Jessica, the girl skittered backwards. As she toppled over, Piplup made the leap from her head to Houndour's back, ignoring the glare the doggish Pokemon shot him. At least he was safe now. The same couldn't be said of his trainer, however. She knelt on the floor, her gaze fixed on the tiles._ Don't overreact_, she told herself furiously. _It's in a tank, so it can't hurt you. It's in a tank, so it can't hurt you. And if it's in a tank, that means someone captured it. And if someone captured it, it's beatable. So I have nothing to worry about. And besides, this is nothing like the Pokemon...the Pokemon that...this isn't then!_ As she remained still except for the minuscule trembling of her arms, Jessica slowly became aware that she wasn't alone. There was someone standing behind her. But friend or foe. Turning around, she managed to sway to her feet and examine the stranger in the room.

 He wore traditional scientist garb; a white labcoat, dark colored clothes underneath--although his flip flops and the glazed doughnut that was crammed into his mouth were a bit less conventional. He carried a black suitcase and a sheaf of important looking papers. The two met gazes, and all was silent for a moment before the man swallowed his bite of doughnut and began to speak: "How did you get in?" he asked, looking as bemused as Jessica felt. As he asked his question, Jessica took an involuntary step backward, leaning against the glass for protection, before realizing with horror _she was leaning against the glass!_ She darted forward and pulled the man away from the glass with her, not halting her momentum until they were back by the door she had used to come in the strange room.

"I-I just walked in," Jessica stammered. "And I came in here because it seemed interesting, and then there was that thing--" this was accompanied by a wave of her hand in the direction of the tank, "--I thought the room was empty, but it was staring at me! I was going to come to this University when I graduated high school, you know, but uh, life got in the way. And now I'm a Pokemon trainer!" Houndour collapsed at her feet, while Piplup merely gazed up at the man. "I didn't mean to do anything wrong, I just was exploring. Curious." 

The man seemed taken aback by this onslaught of information. He cleared his throat and adjusted his glasses. "I'm Joseph Devon," he started off, rather hesitantly. "A scientist here. At the University. We study Legendary Pokemon, and I specialize in Lugia. That specimen behind you is our Lugia model, constructed on the eye-witness accounts of over three dozen reliable trainers who have encountered or battled a Lugia during their adventures. It isn't real." He fell quiet for a moment, as if considering whether his next words were wise. "You are free to use this library. It is dedicated to Lugia, and thus Flying and Psychic type Pokemon as well. You will learn a lot, if it is true that you were once considered for attending this University. We are very prestigious." With that short speech, he turned on his heel, exiting the room before Jessica could even react. 

_The nerve of him_, she thought. _How pompous._ Not that it mattered, now though. Not with all this new information. Looking down at Houndour, she smiled. "You might as well take a nap," she advised. Moving towards the bookshelves, she pulled several thick tomes into her arms. "We're going to be here for a while."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 27, 2010)

*Battle At Blast Mountain; Enter the Superpower*

?I assure you that you won?t be winning this one.? the man says as a loud click is heard as he presses the button on the center of his Pokeball. With a quite hum the Pokeball doubles in size. With a wicked grin hung about his face he tosses the sphere out. With a sound tap the Pokeball bounces off the ground. With a flash of light the Pokeball splits open and a river of light flows out. ?Choke!? the bulky form says as it appears. ?Choke, Machoke!? the Pokemon says as it falls into a routine of poses before ending in the traditional Front Double Bicep. ?Choke? it said with confidence as it fell into a more relaxed state. Folding it?s massive arms over it?s chest it looked at it?s competition. A look of amusement fell over the Pokemon as it cracked a smile before looking back at it?s trainer. William?s eyes twitched as he fumbled in his pocket for his Pokedex.  ?I have ah bad feelin? bout this.? William mumbles as he pulls the Dex out. Flipping it open he centers the lens on the Machoke. After a moment passes a page comes up as the Machine whirls to life.

?_ Makoke: The Superpower Pokeomon 
It can lift a dump truck with one hand. Using that power, it helps people with heavy jobs. _?

Sweat forms on William?s brow as he closes the device. ?Did that thing say that Pokemon can lift a dump truck.? David asks as William, who is now a little bit more paler, slides the Pokedex away.  ?Aye, thit is what it said.? William replied reconfirming David?s fears. ?Lovely.? David adds as he allows his attention to fall back on the old man and his Machoke. ?I wouldn?t blame you if you decided to run away.? he says as he walks up next to his Machoke.  ?Dennea be thinkin? thit ya b? scarin? us oof so easily!? William says as he takes a step forward. His fist was clenched tightly and a new sense of determination was flowing from his person. ?Spunky aren?t you little man.? The old man says as he throws his balance to one side as he leans. ?I hate spunk.? he bites with a smile. ?I?ll show you something else you?re going to hate, Champ Ember!? David shouts. ?Growlithe!? the pup Pokemon barks then fires a fireball at Machoke. 

?Machoke, Focus Energy.? the old man says lazily. ?Ma?? the Machoke replied as it threw itself into another routine of poses as the fireball hit. ?A direct hit!? David shouts as he jumps. ?You shouldn?t be declaring victory so quickly you young whelp.? the old man says as the popping and sizzling sounds of the ember die away. Even with the steam of the fire attack poring off it?s body the Machoke largely ignored the damage that was dealt even as portions of it?s chest turned from a bright red back to it?s normal color. ?This is the power you?re up against boys. Frightened yet?? he asks as a cackle escapes his lips. William gritted his teeth as he watched the Machoke flex off the attack like it was nothing. ?No I?m not scared, Champ Tackle!? David shouts back. ?Growlithe!? the little fire Pokemon barks as the gravel under it?s feet grind as it takes off. William wants to act too but he is cautious and decides to watch how the attack plays out. A move he soon regrets though. 

?How novel, another direct attack. Machoke Seismic Toss.? the old man orders with out moving a muscle. ?Choke, Machoke.? the beast says concurring with the orders that were handed out. Then as Champ leaps in the air the Machoke unceremoniously grabs him out of the air. ?Choke!? it yells as it throws itself into a spin. ?Choke, Choke Choke!? it cries as it picks up ever increasing speed. ?Get it?s little bone headed friend involved.? The old man commands. ?Choke!? the Machoke replies as it lets go of the Growlithe aiming it toward CB. ?Groooooowl.? Champ whimpers as it sails though the air.  ?Get outta thar CB!? William yells to no avail.  ?CU!? CB hollers as his is plowed over by Champ. ?Quick Machoke, finish them with a Karate Chop!? the old man says pulling himself back from the leaning position he had adopted. The ground trembled under the Machoke?s powerful stride, ?Machoke!? it says loudly as it?s right arm lit up.  ?Move!?, ?Move!? both William and David shout. But the Machoke was on their Pokemon too fast and with Champ still suffering form the effects of Seismic Toss he was in no shape to get off of CB. 

?Machoke!? the Machoke says victoriously as he pulls his hand and arm down onto the pair with it?s powerful Karate Chop ?Yipe!? Champ whimpers as it feels the force of the hit.  ?Cuuuuu.? CB reacts as he is forced into the ground.  A cloud of dust forms in the air as a crater is dug from the force of the hit. ?Choke.? the Machoke utters as it pulls itself back up to it?s full vertical height.  Slapping it?s hands together, knocking the dust free, Machoke falls into a victory pose as the dust that hung in the air fades away. Both CB and Champ were out cold. ?This is bad.? David says as he pulls his Pokeball out.  ?I agree.? William says agreeing with David?s assessment  of the situation. ?Do you think we can beat that thing?? David asks as he pulls his Spinarak?s Pokeball out.  ?I deenea kno? But I have an Idea.? William says as he turns his attention to the Poliwag.  ?So wee lad, whit moves do ya kno??? William asks inquisitively as he squats down by the little water Pokemon. David face palms and shakes his head. ?So this is the big plan.? he mumbles under his breath.

 ?Wag, Poli. Poli Wag, Wag. Poliwag!? the Poliwag replies. A serious look fall over William?s face as he pulls himself back up to his full height. ?So, anything that might help?? David asks as he presses the button on his Pokeball.  ?Aye.? William replies simply as he returns CB and pulls out Larvitar?s Pokeball.  ?Jus? b? ready t? attack on mah Mark.? William replies as he flashes a hand signal that would he used as the mark. With a shake of his head and a grin David tosses his Net Ball out releasing his Spinarak. ?Spin!!? it shouts happily as the light fades off of it.  ?Go Larvitar!? William says as the Pokeball in his hand splits open spilling light onto the floor.  ?Lar!? It says with a stretch as it appears. ?Look a bug, a lizard and a tadpole. How trivial. I was hoping you?d turn tail and run.? the old man says with a sigh. Flames of determination well up in Larvitar?s eyes as he looks at the Machoke, a worthy opponent at last it thinks as it turns to William with a sly smile.  ?Aye wee lad, this is gonna be good.? William says agreeing with his Larvitar?s outlook. 
?Shall we start this little Dance?? the old man asks.  ?Aye, lets! Poliwag Hypnosis. Larvitar obscure the field with Sandstorm.? William shouts not giving the old man the initiative.  ?Poli? the Poliwag says as it leaps in the air and locks eyes with the Machoke. As soothing rings fire from the tadpoles eyes they glow a soft blue as dose the Machoke?s. ?Ma!? it says as it fights the sleepy sensation it feels.  ?Lar!? Larvitar exclaims as it throws itself into a spin. The fresh debris and dust created by the battle slowly raise up off the ground and are sucked into a storm. ?Choke!? the Machoke cries as it?s body is pelted by the rocks and pebbles. Throwing his signal David leaps into action. ?Quick Spinarak, Stringshot!?  ?Rak!? the little bug Pokemon exclaims as a fine thread of webbing is spun and shot at the off balanced brute. As the webbing hits Machoke it spins in place from the impact and entwines itself. ?Machoke, fight it off!? the old man shouts. ?Choke?? the Machoke replies. Being both sleepy and dizzy made it?s attempts to break the String Shot nigh impossible.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 27, 2010)

After the talk Simon went to sleep next to Abra and Charmander. His fire pokemon curled up next to him, as the Abra seemed to get better with the sleep that it received, judging from the small bubble that was blown out of its nose as it breathed. Simon in his sleeping bag was dreaming of donuts and chocolate... A donut chain... chocolate tree... But found our that the giant candy zeppelin that he thought of seeing was actually Rin's foot, kicking him lightly to wake up.

"Hmmm?"

He looked up, somewhat confused, noticing that the blonde girl was full of energy, but it was too early to get up. Tooo early damn it.... But it was no use, he was already awake, and he couldn't go back now.

"What time is it?"

The sleepy looking boy asked as he sat up scratching his head, and moving his hair in all directions, trying to make it look decent. His hoody was next to him, but the yawning Simon had no desire to put it on, he would much rather lay around a bit more, but it was day time by now, so he slowly got up, and wanted to use Kiya's Mudkip as a water source, but reconsidered thinking that it might freeze him if he woke it up... You never knew...

"Good morning everyone!"

The dark haired boy spoke as he appeared a few minutes later, now fully energized and ready to go. Wearing a white T-shirt and a drill necklace he sat down, with a smile. His attitude was now much better, as the sleepiness went away, and he could relax and be his jolly self.

"Now where are we going to go next?"

He repeated the question that Rin asked minutes before, looking at the present trainers, and then at his two sleeping pokemon, and continued.

"Well if we continue going West we'll reach... Lampey Town, and after it would be Crossroad Bluff. There are no gyms in either of those cities, which is a good thing I believe. We'll get to gather some experience before challenging any gym leaders. We'll have two gyms to choose from after reaching Crossroad Bluff, but it's still to soon for me so we also could go on to the Safari Zone to catch some pokemon hehehe."

To put it bluntly Simon was good at geography. He knew a lot about the Sairu region, after all he was born in that area, so he picked up some info over time.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 27, 2010)

*Battle At Blast Mountain; Enter the Superpower*

 “Larvitar Dig! Poliwag Double Slap Go!” David shouts. “Spinarak Poison Sting!” David shouts bringing the assault to three.  “Tar!”,  “Wag!”, “Rak!” were all said in unison as Larvitar dives under the ground. “Focus Energy Machoke!” the old man pleas as the Machoke it slammed with more debris from the sandstorm. The Machoke can do nothing though as the Spinarak stabs it in the shin with it’s horn. A green haze falls over the Machoke as it’s eyes snap open with a tear. Seconds later the Poliwag is in the Machoke’s face hitting it hard with it’s tail five stinging times. The slaps echo over the tiny chamber as Larviar makes his final approach. With fiery determination Larvitar erupts from the ground with a spectacular uppercut as the Sandstorm encompasses the field again. “Machoke!” the man growls as he tries to peer into the dust. When the Sandstorm finally subsides Machoke is left on the ground conscious but still hurt. “Ha, you think that little assault?!” the old man says in triumph, But before he could gloat any more the poison takes hold and the Machoke passes out. “Damn.” the man grumbles as he pulls his Pokeball out. “Return!” he grumbles as the Machoke vanishes in a red light. 

“It seems you have bested me this time.” the old man says as he put the Pokeball away.  “But that is okay, there doesn’t seem to be fossils here anyway.” He adds as he pulls a small orb out of his pocket. “The Name is Victor Von Wulf. And the next time you mettle in Team Mystic’s affairs it’ll be your last.” He growls as he slams the orb into the ground causing an insane flash of light. “So be sure that I never see you too again.” Victor’s voice trails as the light fades.  “Thit was rather anticlimactic.” William says as he returns his Larvitar. “Yeah, it was… So what should we do about this Poliwag?” David asks.  “I deenea kno’ thought  aboot catching it.” William replies as he pulls a Pokeball form his vest. But as the two turn to where the Poliwag was nothing but an outline of it body was left flashing in the air. “Well, you were going to catch it.” David laughs. 

-Meanwhile at the Entrance to Blast Mountain -

The little Poliwag stands with determination as it heads out toward Crossroads Bluff in search of Ace.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 27, 2010)

"Today's the day." Katashi said happily grinning. He was heading over to Professor Akiza's lab. Today was the day his journey would finally start. He waited until 16 to start even though he could have left at 10 because he wanted to be ready for all obsticals and to be a good trainer for his pokemon. Suddenly the lab came into view.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 27, 2010)

"Hello" Katashi said as he entere.
"Why hello Katashi" said a women in her twenties with long purple hair wearing a labcoat.
"Hey Proffeser Akiza"
"Today's the day huh?"
"Yup" Katashi smiled.
"So have you decided what pokemon you want?"
"Not yet"
Akiza smiled "Then i'll show them to you so you can pick. Follow me"


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 27, 2010)

*Tsuna*
He was sleeping, the last night was something really scary, those spearows chasing them and after he got lost if it wasnt by Shinx he would have to travel alone.

Now he was dreaming about a pokemon battle in a Gym where he was winning easily,That was until he saw his Shinx attracting his attention in his dream and when he asked what happened,he was already awakening only to notice Rin`s food touching him.

Tsuna sighed even if he doesnt look like a fighter-type person and he isn`t one, he enjoys a lot to get in pokemon battles even if he only has had 2 of them and no one was against another trainer, at the moment he start to give orders and make strategies a feeling of wellbeing grows inside him.

He awakes a bit sleepy and noticed that his friends were already ready to go.

"/waah...Its too soon to awake yet, but they are already prepared I guess I should be ready quickly/"he yawned and tought. 

Standing up and taking his properties to start the day, he woken up Chimchar and gave him a bit of Pokemon food.

"Well if we continue going West we'll reach... Lampey Town, and after it would be Crossroad Bluff. There are no gyms in either of those cities, which is a good thing I believe. We'll get to gather some experience before challenging any gym leaders. We'll have two gyms to choose from after reaching Crossroad Bluff, but it's still to soon for me so we also could go on to the Safari Zone to catch some pokemon hehehe."Simon said.

Tsuna heard Simon, it was a new day and they have to continue their journey and the west was a good destination, without Gyms around they could take his time to train properly and caught some more pokemons and train the as well.He was getting excited with the idea.

"Im with you, I guess we should train a bit with our current team and get coupled with their battle rhythm we also can catch some more pokemons in the Safari zone so the West would be fine"he said supporting Simons idea, that guy has good ideas the most of the time.

"What do you say Blaze?"he asked to his little partner

_"Chimchar"_the monkey said smiling and agreeing with the plan.

"So...What do you say girls?"he asked to Rin and Yuki.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 27, 2010)

As they walked into a room full of pokeballs on shelves, Akiza brought back 12 from the begginer pokemon shelf.
"Here" she said as she let them out. A Bulbasaur, Charmander, Squirtle, Chikorita, Cyndaquil, Totadile, Treecko, Torchic, Mudkip, Turtwig, Chimchar and a Piplup appeared.
"Wow so many its hard to choose" Katashi said. He looked them all over. This was hard but then one caught his attention. lt was a mudkip who was smaller than usual.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 27, 2010)

"Hey there little guy" Katashi said. The mudkip went near him and he petted it.
"That mudkip just hatched" Akiza said. So thats why it was so small.
"I'll take it" he said.
"Are you sure? Baby pokemon are fragile"
"Yup" Katashi said picking it up on his palm.
"Ok, here is its pokeball, your pokedex, badge case and 5 pokeballs" Akiza said handing him the items.
"Thanks" Katashi said.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 27, 2010)

"Are you going already?" Akiza asked.
"Nope. l'm staying here a while"
"Oh well good luck when you start your journey. Don't forget to contact me when you can."
"Thanks and l will" Katshi said as he left with his small mudkip on his inside his shirt.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2010)

The three trainers continued their trek to North Wind town, the memory of Houdine and his strange act/advertisement still fresh in their minds. It had happened suddenly, and without warning, and then ended as quickly as it began. One thing was certain though, it was an entertaining act. 

"Hey, look at that." Irving points to a large, colorful tent, similar to Houdine's. Undoubtedly this was the circus the hammy magician advertised, though whether he owned it or not Irving can only speculate. Even from a distance they could see the many stands and sideshow attractions the circus had to offer. 

"So guys." Irving stopped, and pointed at the mass of roofs nearby the Circus tent. "What are your plans once arrive? I just realized I never asked you about that." He knew precious little about them, and though they seemed to be a good bunch Uncle always said those are the ones you watch out for. 

"I'll be heading for the Gym once we get to town. Are any of you coming with me, or will you guys be heading for the circus?"


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 28, 2010)

"The circus? I don't think so! That guy scares the hell out of me. But I don't know...I'd like to challenge the gym leader, but I don't think I'm ready, Allthough coming back here sounds like a pain in the ass, so I think I might need to stick around for awhile. What about you Akita?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 28, 2010)

"I am not going back to the circus, loud noises hurt my ears, I need to train my pokemon. To learn new moves and try out new stragities, to challange the gym leader myself. It could be a pain to walk all the way back here, but it also makes our pokemon stronger. I am ot ready for it either, I may need some cofidence. I guess we are splitting up and meet up later if we are not going back to the circus." Feels that is something wrong with her cane is thinking _"could it have snap again, or I finally need a new one."_


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 28, 2010)

Poliwag Gaiden Chapter 3: Crossroad bluff!! Poliwag daycare!

Poliwag walks down the mountain pad
("Well that was fun..That trainer saw that I could be useful, instead of that stupid Ace! Hmpf!")
He looks with his head right up
tripping over a rock and thumbling down

He stopped against a certain object and shook his head
Looking up he saw giant bull with a pissed off face

*"S-Sorry!!"* he said, but in vain the Taurus started kicking his leg, Poliwag caught the subtile aggresiveness and made a split for it, only to be chased and caught up by the wild Taurus.
Without notion he got lifted up in the air by Taurus' horns only to be caught by the warming touch of Taurus' hoofs kicking him away with great force.

Poliwag flew through the air, he couldn't even tell the surroundings apart while going at that speed.
He got stopped as he crashed into a pile of hay.
Releasing himself and spitting some of the straws out.

("D-Damnit...Why can't I just travel along nicely without being attacked...") Poliwag thought to himself, suddenly he noticed a egg in the pile of hay, he gently touched it, feeling a warmth from inside.

("Is this a pokemon egg? It has noone to take care of it, I might as well take it with me.") 

Poliwag picks it up with his tail and walks away with it.
Suddenly a Chatot flies by
*"Hey you!!"*

The Chatot stops and lands before Poliwag
*"Ah it's you! Thanks for earlier!"* the Chatot says
*"No problem...But, can you do something in return for me?"*
*"Ehh...Sure what?"*
*"Can you look further on ahead and see if there is a trainer with a Cyndaquil, he wears a headband and red scarf, if you see him can you tell me which way to go?"*

The Chatot nods and flies off
*"Alright! I'll find you later!"*

Poliwag waggles away struggling to maintain his balance holding the egg on his back.

At the pile of hay two pokemon's return with food only to be in shock that their egg suddenly is gone.
Both of them angry waggle their tail.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2010)

Irving eyes his companions carefully. Jack seems to be on edge, while Akita mumbled something about her cane.

"Well, let's just talk about it when we get to town." Irving said, ending the brief conversation. "We can plan better when we finally get some lodging, away from the heat." Now that the demonstration by Houdine was at the back of his mind, Irving finally felt the heat the springs emitted. 

As it turns out, North Wind Town was just as, if not hotter than Redfire springs, the large field of geothermal and water springs that surrounded the town. The houses were a lot larger than those at Artic Flora, but not as cozy-looking as home. The townsfolk wore little due to the heat, and had an incredibly eager disposition, much like Luffy. 

"So hot..." Irving had taken off his coat and placed it on his shoulders now, as well as removed a layer of the pokemon egg's protective webbing. It was moving more frequently now, Irving noticed, and at times he could here sounds from it. 

Luckily for them, the trainer's inn was airconditioned, at least the lobby was. "So how much are the air-conditioned rooms?"

"700 a night sir." The hotel manager said. She was an old woman who always had her magby in her lap, but compared to the townsfolk she wore very modest clothes. "Non-airconditioned costs 200." 

He checked his wallet, and thank goodness he had enough money for all 3 of them. Suspiciously though a tenth of his money seemed to be missing, even though he's barely used it at all. For a second he imagines Nami smiling coyly, but shakes the image out of his head.

"3 rooms please, the air-conditioned ones." He said to the manager, who handed him the keys. 

"Here you go guys." Irving hands 2 of the keys over to his companions. "1 room for each of us, along with our pokemon!"


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 28, 2010)

Up in his room, Jack was asleep, dreaming. And it was a bad one.

He was running through the streets of Northwind, being chased by someone. The civilians on the sidewalks payed him no heed, just ignoring his cries for help.

Jack then tripped over something in the street. As he lay on the ground, he saw that it was Akita's cane. The manic came up to him, a evil grin on his face, He was holding a grousome, bloody knife. As the man went to plunge his knife into Jack, his face was covered in sunlight, and Jack saw that it was Irving.

"GHHHHHAAAA!!!" Jack yelled as he woke up. _I've got to get out of here _Jack thought. Irving is going to kill me.

As Jack crept down the hall, he stopped at Irving's room, and slid 700 pokedollers underneath the door. It was the right thing to do.

Jack ran out of Northwind as fast as he could and didn't look back. It wasn't till a few minutes after he had left that he remembered Akita.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 28, 2010)

*Rin…*


For a moment the blonde was silent and slowly stroking the Eevee sitting in front of her.  She looked between the people around her then a grin slowly spreads across her face.  “Sounds perfect!”  Rin exclaims pulling Vee close and kissing the top of her head.  “I need to get more Pokemon to breed.  Plus I want to look around at a good place to settle down.  My dad will help but I don’t want to live on Shadow Island.  It’s too cold!”  She giggled at the thought then dug some apples out of her pack and tossed them to the others.

After a second Rin looked at Simon.  “I’m glad you joined us.  To be honest…”  She glanced at Yuki then put her hand over her mouth and whispered loudly.  “We would have gotten lost by now if it wasn’t for you.  Or ended wandering these woods for the rest of our lives.”  She giggled then, eliciting a glare from her sister.  Though it didn't say much for her own travelling skills but she continued to taunt her sister.  “Yuki is really good at getting lost too…”  Rin laughed then.  “She once got lost on our ranch for over a week.”  

Jumping to her feet, Rin dodge the hand that struck out at her.  “You know it’s true!”  Rin laughed sticking her tongue out Yuki.  “Anyway, the day is wasting!  We need to continue!”  Just then an acorn smacked Rin in the back of head.  “Ow!  Hey!  Who did that?”  Rin looked at the three before her but knew it wasn’t them since they were in front of her.  Shifting her lollipop to the other side of her mouth the white stick bobbing up and down she walked toward the far side of the clearing.

Looking into the trees, Rin saw nothing more than a wurmple lazily grazing on some leaves.  “That’s strange.  I don’t think you could have done that.”

“Vee!”  The Eevee said sniffing the air and peering in as Rin did.  

“Chick!”  the pokemon exclaimed rushing over a little irritated for being left with the others.

“Do you two see anything?”  Rin asked still looking at the trees.

“Eevee.  Vee.”

“Chick.  Torchic.”  

The pair responded with as much confusion as Rin herself felt.  “Eh.  Guess it was nothing.  Must have just fallen out of the trees.”  She turned away from the side of the clearing and walked back to the others, holding the eevee and the torchic riding on her shoulder.  “We best be off!  We are burning daylight!”  Setting the two down she tossed on her pack began to walk backward toward the west trail.  “Come on!”  The excitement dripped from her voice as the two pokemon raced circles around her.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 28, 2010)

Akita fix her cane as her Bulbasaur, Vulpix and Wurmple sleeping on the bed and close to her. Pulling out the rotting wood that hold part of the cane together and ease replaces it. "GHHHHHAAAA!!!"  Akita did not hear the scream, but Bulbasaur did and gets up and leaves the room running down the hall to the open door to Jack's room. Seeing that Jack is not there and smells his scent and follows it to Irving's room.

"Bulba, Bulba, Bulbasaur." Tranlation (I can't beleive he ditch Akita, he will have to deal with me or does he have a reason for leaving.)

Bulbasaur did razor leaf at Irving's door and runs back to Akita's room and wakes up the other pokemon.

"Vul?" (Why did you wake us up?)

"Wurm" (What is going on?

"Bulb, Bulbasaur" (Let's get training we pokemon gym battle coming up)

"Wurm" (Are we ready to do that just yet?)

"Vul, Vulpix." (Yes, I am up to it.)

Akita finishes fixing her cane "you three are talkable." Could feel their energy and spirit. "Do you want to go train?"

"Bulba,Vul, Wurm." (Yes.)

"Okay, let's go." Akita, Bulbasaur, Vulpix, and Wurmple went outside and starts training as Bulbasaur does not want Akita to know Jack left with out her just yet as they train.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 28, 2010)

Jack was wandering through the caves that were bountiful in Redfire Springs. He occasionally encountered fire or rock/ground pokemon, but squirtle easily took care of them.

Jack didn't know what he was doing but whenever he tried to stop he would feel Irving's hands tightening around his throat.

Finnaly, after traveling through the caves for about two or three hours, he centered a medium sized room. The room's walls were deep red, and riddled with holes like the rest of the caves. Unlike the rest of its brethren, however, sitting against the wall farthest from Jack, was a huge gold statue of an Absol. It was so large that one of the paws was as large as Jack's head.

Jack went up to the statue and touched it. He felt a wave of golden energy enter his body. As he watched, any and all cuts and bruises he had collected were instantly healed. A feeling of safety washed over him. He knew that while he was in this room he was safe. sitting against it, he decided to take a nap, right in the bowels of a volcano.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 28, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *Rin…*
> For a moment the blonde was silent and slowly stroking the Eevee sitting in front of her.  She looked between the people around her then a grin slowly spreads across her face.  “Sounds perfect!”  Rin exclaims pulling Vee close and kissing the top of her head.  “I need to get more Pokemon to breed.  Plus I want to look around at a good place to settle down.  My dad will help but I don’t want to live on Shadow Island.  It’s too cold!”  She giggled at the thought then dug some apples out of her pack and tossed them to the others.
> 
> After a second Rin looked at Simon.  “I’m glad you joined us.  To be honest…”  She glanced at Yuki then put her hand over her mouth and whispered loudly.  “We would have gotten lost by now if it wasn’t for you.  Or ended wandering these woods for the rest of our lives.”  She giggled then, eliciting a glare from her sister.  Though it didn't say much for her own travelling skills but she continued to taunt her sister.  “Yuki is really good at getting lost too…”  Rin laughed then.  “She once got lost on our ranch for over a week.”
> ...



For a moment there Simon actually felt good about himself and his knowledge of the Sairu region. Interesting enough as Rin told him that she was glad that he was with them, he for a moment went in the wrong direction, imagining something different was to follow, and logically Rin was talking about his skills in navigation and geography. The surprise went by and the group decided that it was time to head on North, into the Safari Zone. There were all sorts of pokemon there that just waited to join their little team.

"Ummm yeah. Hahaha!!!"

The young trainer couldn't help himself but laugh, that was such a good one, Rin totally pwned Yuki in that round, he simply couldn't stop laughing for a few seconds as he noticed that the Abra that Rin treated was waking up, and looking around, with Charmander immediately greeting it with a familiar "Char!" and a tap on the shoulder. The little yellow pokemon seemed a bit confused at first but didn't teleport away. It looked at Simon, remembering that he was the one to save it when it was at its weakest.

"How are you doin'? Better?"

The little psychic pokemon nodded once, as it looked at his trainer, it really accepted him fast, as he had already shown that he cared about pokemon, even it it weren't his. The Abra stood up standing next to the Charmander of Simon, as Simon's pokeball starting levitating, and went on to tap Abra's forehead drawing the pokemon into it. Simon was a bit confused at first, as he realized that he had just catched his first pokemon. With a smile on his face he raised the now small pokeball in the air, and yelled out.

"I got an Abra!"

In your face Ash!!!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 28, 2010)

Katashi walked through Northwind Town with his mudkip. Mudkip looked around couriously.
"I guess this is your first time outside huh?"
"Mud" Mudkip replied.
"I wonder how'd you do in a battle seeing as your so small."
Mudkip tilted its head "Mud?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 28, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> _Back at the Lake..._
> 
> Luke crouches on a tree branch that looms over the lake. He glares down at the several goldeen and seaking that had made a fool of him and his Pokemon before, "Char..." Chimchar says solemnly.
> 
> ...



The Trainer fights off the attacking Fish Pokemon as best he can as he swims to shore with the Aron on his head. They continue to get tackled and blasted with water, making slow progress towards shore.

"F-" he starts to sink, "Fuck," he says getting back above the water. When another seaking was going for a tackle it stops in its tracks after getting hit with a blast of fire.

The two look at Chimchar, who is firing off embers from shore, "Keep it up!" he keeps swimming and finally makes to to shore. The two make one last dive to get a good distance away from the surface. 

He looks back at the Seaking and goldeen, who seem to be laughing at them, "Why you!" soaking wet, he heads back towards the lake, Aron and Chimchar leap on his legs to stop him from making the same mistake for the third time...

"Fine! But this time I'm serious! I'll be back and all of you are fuckin' going down!" he turns around and storms back through the forest, Aron and Chimchar following behind.


----------



## Damaris (Feb 28, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*


Hours oozed by, but the young Trainer in the Lugia room didn't seem aware of the passing time. She had retreated to a corner of the spacious room with as many books as she could carry. Though the unblinking eye of the model had discomforted her for a time, Jessica forced herself to ignore it. The floating Lugia in the tank wasn't real, anyway. It wasn't a threat to her. Houndour had taken her advice and fallen asleep on the floor where she had left him, but Piplup had followed his trainer. As she read, he perched on her shoulder, downy head snuggled into the crook of her neck. With a concealed interest, he listened to her quietly mutter to herself as she scribbled notes from the books onto sheafs of paper that had been grabbed out of her backpack. "Knowledge," she intoned in a soft voice. "That's the root of all power...if in a battle you can analyze your opponents weaknesses, if you can play your strengths against their failings, winning will not be a problem, only another surmountable challenge. That's why I have to keep learning. I can't give up just because of a few hardships." Jessica paused for a moment, swallowed nervously. "So next time I meet that woman, the one in Domino City that I couldn't do anything against--I'll have Houndour, and he'll overwhelm her Ghost type. And when I meet the Pokemon and the people who...who ruined my old life...I'll have you." She put down her pencil and rubbed idly at Piplup's head for a moment. "Because you're going to be amazing."

But this moment of shared trust was brief. Jessica once again turned her focus to the scattered books and open pages. _Not very much is known about the behavior of Lugia, as they are fantastically rare and elusive Pokémon. Lugia have been on occassion observed with their offspring, suggesting that unlike other legendary Pokémon, they have a breeding population. They are generally known to be peaceful, protective, calm, modest and benevolent; it is believed the reason they tend to isolate themselves from civilization is to protect humans and other Pokémon from their great powers. However, like all creatures, they can become enraged if they feel threatened, particularly if they are protecting their young. Because of this, contact with Lugia is best done carefully, most attempts at capturing one of these magnificent creatures has ended poorly, and is ill advised as their role in controlling world climate is still not well understood._ Her notes came scrawled and messy, unreadable to anyone else: If there is more than one Lugia, capturing one is perhaps less risky than attempting to capture another Legendary Pokemon, and easier. A young Lugia would be the best option? I can raise it to be acclimated to humanity, and with all its trust in me. Or perhaps an older, wiser Lugia that can understand my plight is to be argued for. The problem is, could I control it? And would news of the Legendary Pokemon I controlled spread too far for me to handle, and grow out of my hands? I could be targeted. 

Sighing, she looked over the rest of her notes. _Lugia usually live very deep on the ocean floor, not because they are natural sea-dwellers, but because they fear that they can accidentally cause untold devastation. Lugia are very large creatures which bear a resemblance to something between a dragon, a plesiosaur, and a bird. They are primarily pale silver-white, but have blue undersides with slightly varying tones. They have long slender necks and their bodies are smooth and streamlined, with the exception of dark blue or black spike-like protrusions which run down the length of their back, and two smaller ones on the ends of their tails. It has large wings that resemble hands._ "I think I've learned all I can for today," she confessed to Piplup, struggling to her feet. Jessica stretched and yawned, surprised by how stiff her muscles had gotten. "Geez, it's been a long time, huh? I didn't even notice that it was nighttime. I guess I was really out of it."

As she shelved the books and gathered her notes, Houndour stirred and moved to her side. Casting one last intrigued glance at the Lugia model in the tank, Jessica exited the room. Only to come face to face with the strange scientist from earlier, the one who had given her permission to research in the room. "Er..Dr. Devon?" she asked hesitantly. Was he going to kick her out? But he only gave her a searching look, holding her gaze silently for several heartbeats. Then, still without a word, he turned around and made his way down the hallway. Did he expect her to follow him? Well, there was nothing to lose from doing so, and with that thought in mind, Jessica took off after him, Piplup clinging anxiously to her neck and Houndour trotting behind her. The strange group made their way through the narrow winding hallways of the University in total silence for a couple minutes before Dr. Devon halted in front of a metal door. "If you wish to stay here overnight and continue your research in the morning, you are welcome to do so," he said. Once again he adjusted his glasses, reminding Jessica of their first encounter. "While you were in the Lugia room, I went through our records and read your file. You were a most outstanding student. If the...tragedy you suffered had not occurred, you would have made a valuable addition to the researchers here." For the first time, an emotion seemed to cross his face--that of empathy.

"I have obtained permission from my superiors to treat you as an honorary fellow for however long you wish to stay here--within reason of course. And if you wish, tomorrow I will be doing a hands-on experiment with the Lugia model, and several live Pokemon with similar properties. You may attend and view, if you so desire." Then, just as before, he turned on his heel and left, leaving Jessica gaping. What an odd man. But he was certainly treating her kindly, and that was enough to make her like him. With a bemused shrug (that nearly sent Piplup toppling) she made her way inside the room. The furnishings were bare: a sparse metal-framed cot, a creaky wooden table with a tray of steaming food on it, and a dim lamp, but good enough for her. Sinking onto the cot's mattress, Jessica eyed the plate wearily. She was too tired to be hungry and so (though she was sure she would regret this decision in the morning, thanks to her stomach), she placed the ceramic dish with its slab of meat and potatoes on the floor for Houndour. "Do you want anything?" she asked Piplup. The Water Pokemon shook his head, and Jessica curled up on the cot as her Piplup nestled down beside her. She was asleep before she even had time to reflect on how strange the day had been.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2010)

Irving, Rotom and Totodile woke up from their nap to see that it was already late in the afternoon. It seems that the trek to North Wind was much more tiring than he thought.

The room provided for them in the inn was quite comfortable. The bed was just as nice to lie down on as his own back home, and the air conditioning made it feel just like home. 

Totodile climbed up the bed and tugged his master's shirt sleeve. He was agitated, not because when he woke up Rotom was poking his cheek(although its giggling was unsettling), but because he hasn't had anything to eat since the popcorn box went empty. 

"That was a pretty long nap, eh pal?" Irving understood his pokemon's concern at once, since he himself was pretty hungry. "Want to get a big snack pal?"

"Toto." The little guy practically salivated.

"Let's see what North Wind town has for food then." Irving got out of bed and put his pants on. After thinking it over for a moment he decided not to wear his green coat. The heat was excruciating for someone like Irving, who was born and raised in the aptly-named Artic Flora town. 

"And while we're at it..." He opened his backpack and took the envelope out, placing it in the pockets of his shorts. "Let's bring this to the gym leader."

"Rotom!" It floated towards Irving, jubilant as ever. At first Irving was skeptical of letting Rotom out of its pokeball, but it hasn't taken revenge on them for breaking the tracking device it hid in. "Roro..." It approached Totodile, smiling widely as Rotom gently stroked his face with its electric apendages. 

Totodile yelped, and ran behind his master. Rotom just laughed, finding its new friend entertaining. Totodile didn't think of it as a friend however, more like a crazy psycho his master took in because no one wanted it. "Toto, totodile totodile dile!" He said to Irving, begging him to keep Rotom away.

Irving chuckled, as amused at Totodile as Rotom is. "Rotom's just playing with you pal, right?" He extended his arm and gave Rotom a pat. It felt strangely pleasant, small surges of lightning tickling Irving's arm. He turned on his heel and picked up his starter, placing him on his normal perch by his right shoulder. "See Totodile? We're all friends now." 

"Rotom!" It floated to Irving's left side, casting a mischievous grin to Totodile.

"Toto..." He looked warily at Rotom, then tried his best to hide from its eyes by keeping his profile in behind Irving's head. Given his small size all but his tail was kept hidden from its sight.  

"Well if you guys are done..." Irving put on the egg carrying vest and strapped it in. "Let's go take a snack." He took a step towards the door, and found some money on the floor. Rotom floated down to the floor and picked the money up with its apendages, placing the money on Irving's palm. "That's weird, I wonder who slipped this under our door?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 1, 2010)

After akita trains with Bulbasaurm Vulpix, and Wurmple, she is sweating and takes off her jacket from the heat and wraps it around her waist. It is still ease for Akita to know which pokeball is which. "You three did a really great job."

"Wurm" Wurmple feeling sad.

"Do not feel sad Wurmple, I know Bulbasaur learn Leech seed and Vulpix learn confuse ray. But they are still learning their new moves. You have your own style of fighting, Wurmple."

"Wurmple."

Akita smiles"heres the plan for now, let's go back to the room and I take a showere while you three rest After that we go eat some realy good.."

"Bulba, Vul, Wurm" the three pokemon respones.

Akita pulls out three pokeballs "Wurmple, Bulbasaur, and Vulpix return." A beam of red light went to the Vulpix, Bulbasaur, and Wurmple as they dissappear in went into the correct pokeballs. Attach the pokeballs to her jacket and walks back to the inn. As she walks back to her room is wondering if Jack or Irving would like to join her for a meal. Unwrapping the jacket around her waist and carefully lays it on the bed and went into the bathroom taking off her clothes. Puting hersunglasses on a shelf and proping her cane against the wall. Getting in and turning on the cold water against her hot sking feels good to Akita.

After Akita finish taking her wonderful shower gets out and gets dress. Grabs her cane and her sunglasses exits the bathroom. Akita did not really felt tire as she lays on the bed next to her pokeballs and falls asleep and did not wake up till much later. She starts dreaming about the gym battle against northwind trainer and sees a mystery man "use Ember Rapidash." "Dodge, than use String shot Wurmple." Wurmple dodge and use String shot, Wurmple knows something and crawls up the leg of the Rapidash. Akita whispers Poision sting" and rolls onto her side.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 1, 2010)

“I have a compass with me, I’m not normally a good traveler but…  Anyway, I heard a lot about the safari zone, in fact mom let me borrow her book about it.  The pokemon are allowed to roam peacefully, but at the same time, they can be caught.  Depending on the safari zone, grassland, cave, mud, forest…Is where rare pokemon you can only catch in the safari zone live in a natural environment.  For example, a Rhyhorn would be found in a cave, while a wooper would be found in the mud.” Yuki says, grinning as Vee and Scar walk together, Kip walking with the three fire pokemon.  She watches for a moment, then spins around towards Tsuna.

“How about you and me have a battle?  I’m sure Kip and Scar are up for it.  Kip hasn’t battled at all, and Scar looks like a fighter, so how about it?” Yuki asks, grinning wildly.

“Kip, Mudkip!” Kip says excitedly. (Yeah, it’ll be fun!)

“Eevee.” Scar says, his fur ruffling. (Let’s go.)


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2010)

Outside Domino  City-

?Alright you little? Thing...? Harvey coughed. ?Let?s find something to fight.? He looked around, and then looked down at his pokemon, who appeared to be lying on the ground, drawing pictures with his claw. ? ?.. ? Harvey?s eye started to twitch. ?You.. Freaking?? He grumbled. ?GET TO WORK YOU LAZY DAMNED POKEMON!? He shouts at the Charmander. ?CHARRRR!!!!? But is met with a blast of fire. ?Urgh?? He coughs and lets out a sigh. ?It?s so hard finding good help these days.?

  ?Grrr?.? A growl came from the tall grass. ?Alright, you know what? Don?t fight, in fact, Let whatever pokemon comes by kick your ass! I? don?t care! Just get your ass kicked and die!? He shouts at the Charmander. ?CHAR!? This seemed to anger the pokemon. ?CHAR!CHARMANDER! CHAR CHAR!? it shouts at him. ?SHUT UP! I DON?T CARE! JUST DIE!? Charmander?s eye twitched. ?CHAAAAAARRRR!!!!? It then ran off towards the growling noise. ?THAT?S RIGHT! GO AND GET YOUR LAZY ASS KICKED! I DON?T CARE!? Harvey shouted back, following behind his pokemon.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 1, 2010)

*Tsuna*

“How about you and me have a battle? I’m sure Kip and Scar are up for it. Kip hasn’t battled at all, and Scar looks like a fighter, so how about it?” Yuki asks, grinning wildly.

"Uh? abttle yeah...why....EEh!! a battle just now??"he said all surprised by Yukis idea.

"N-noI-I mean a  battle...he was going to say no but Chimchar stopped him , it was a perfect situation to show their power and team work, even if they lose itwould be good to be strong.

_"Chimchar!!"_the pokemon roared and got in front of Tsuna to start the battle, TSuna looked at him it was his Normal attitude so he has no option.

"O-Ok if you want it,HERE WE GO BLAZE!!!"he said not sure at all but suddenly his attitude changed to to a fired up one.

"We are ready, so we can start!"he said smiling, it would be a good fight.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 1, 2010)

Katashi walked into the rainforest surrounding Northwind. He liked to go here to be at peace.
"Mud" Mudkip said.
"What is it boy?" Mudkip jumped out his shirt and ran to a pond just a few yards away.
"What's wrong mudkip" Katashi asked. Mudkip was looking in the pond. Katashi followed its eyes and saw a feebas swimming.
"A feebas? They are pretty rare especially here."
"Maybe l could catch it. Get ready mudkip"
"Mudkip!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2010)

As it turns out, the inn also had its own mess hall, and since Irving and Totodile weren't very picky, grabbed a bite there before heading out to town.

"Man, this curry is hot." Irving remarked. He had only eaten one spoonful and already his tongue felt like it was on fire. "You liking the food so far pal?" He turned to Totodile, who was sitting next to him.

"Dile!" He raised he spoon up in the air, then drove his face into the bowl.

Irving grabbed the closest pitcher of water and gulped down the cool fluid before his tongue exploded "Much better." 

As for Rotom, the electric specter happily fed on a nearby power socket. It seemed content to just float in front of it and let the electricity arc into its body.

Once his pokemon were done eating they left the inn for town. The message to the gym leader had to brought to him. It was important that he bring it as early as possible, so he can spend more time with his pokemon, and hopefully his egg will hatch while they bonded.

It was cooler outside now than it was when they first arrived, which isn't saying much. A lot of people were heading to the outskirts of town, where the Circus was. Irving hoped he could take his pokemon there after his errand.

As more people walked pass him towards the circus, Irving began to muse about his new companions. Akita had been quiet and mopey the whole way, giving Jack odd glances. Jack was perfectly fine, but he seemed like the paranoid type the more he hung out with him. 

Still, with time Irving thought that he could grow closer with his friends, but when he woke up none of them where in their rooms. Still, they stayed in the same place, so there were still plenty of chances to bond with them. 

"Here we are." Irving stops in front of a modest-sized complex with a bright red sign that says 'North Wind gym'. "What's this?" There was a small sign hanging on the door of the gym. He reached for the sign and read it. "Out training in Redfire springs, be back tomorrow. If you want a challenge, then come get me!" 

He sighed. "We'll just come back tomorrow then." It seems that Irving will be staying in North Wind for a little longer, but it was fine. The pokemon egg hasn't hatched anyway, so he was going to stay here for longer anyway. 

Irving released his pokemon from their pokeballs. "Looks like we're going to the circus today pals." 

"Rororo!" Rotom laughed, knowing it will enjoy itself with the attractions.

"Dile! Totodile was equally jubilant. The circus was bound to have popcorn, maybe even more.

Totodile climbed up Irving's back and clung on his neck piggy-back style. Rptom hovered around Irving, like a moon making a revolution around a planet.  "Everyone, let's go to the circus!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 1, 2010)

"Mudkip use Tackle!" Katashi said. lt felt good to call an attack.
"Kip!" Mudkip said as it tackled the feebas. lt retaliated by using Tackle on mudkip which sent it crashing into a tree.
"Its pretty strong. Mudkip are you alright?"
"Mudkip" Mudkip said getting up.
"Use mud-slap" Mudkip got near feebas and threw mud at its face.
"Alright!" Katashi called but feebas dove underwater to wash of the mud. When it rose, a blue ball formed in its mouth and shot out.
"What the..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 1, 2010)

Bulbasaur pops out of his pokeball and nudge Akita who is still sleeping and wakes up after she feels Bulbasaur nudging her and wakes up. "Okay, I am up I will fullfill my promise" grabbing her cane and sunglasses, putting on her jacket and leaves the room to the mess hall.

Akita sits at a table releasing her other two pokemon starts eating curry with some wild rice. As Bulbasaur, Vulpix, and Wurmple starts eating. Bulbasaur eating pokemon food, Vulpix is enjoying the curry, and the Wurmple is enjoying sap with some water to it.

"So after we eat, what do you three want to do" hearing more about the circus around her as other people talk about going.

"Bulba" (Gym Battle)

"Vul" (Let's have some fun, we train hard earlier

"Wurm" (Akita needs to have fun to, may this time she will not get depress.)

"You guys know where you want to go, I trust you to know where we are going." Akita could not hear them eating and know they are done and gets up and throws her trash away. Following Bulbasaur, Vulpix, as Wurmple climbs up her leg to her shoulder. Going towards the town and walks down the path. What does Irving thinks of me, or he thinks I am sad all the time?"

"Bulba." (He is ok.)[/COLOR

"Vul" the Vulpix stop so does Bulbasaur and Akita. I guess we are here." as she tries the door but it is lock.

"Excuse me miss, North Wind gym is close today, or you wish to go find him" the young man says.

"Wurmple" (It will take Akita and us to find him.)

"Thanks, I just come back tommorrow than thanks" Akita thanks the man having a sweat drop roll down her forehead.

"Bulba, Vul, Wurm" (We are going to the Circus!!!)

"I guess we are going to the Circus, I don't know what else you can go or do in this town."

Akita may have hear  "Everyone, let's go to the circus!!" "Was that Irving?" Do he want to hang out and go to the Circus or not.  Bulbasaur uses vine whip to attach to Akita's cane and pulls making her follow him to the Circus as Vulpix follows behine Akita and Wurmple is still on her shoulder.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 1, 2010)

The ball hit mudkip and burst into water.
"So it knows water pulse huh?" Katashi said.
"Mudkip lets finish this with tackle"
Mudkip rushed and tackled feebas who ended up crashing on a rock.
"Now" Katashi said as he got out a pokeball and threw it. lt hit feebas and caught it. After a few shakes it was caught.
"Alright l got a feebas!" Katashi said picking up the pokeball.
"Mudkip" Mudkip cheered.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 2, 2010)

*Leaving Blast Mountain,  Cross Road Bluffs Here We Come*

It took some time but soon David and William were back on their way though Blast Mountain. With Von Wulf and this mysterious Team Mystic gone the journey was more peaceful then when they had entered the cave system. It was sublime feeling. All the Pokemon were resetting their normal way of lives with the cave retuning to it?s silent stationary self.  ?Looks as if th? Pokemon would rather return t? their homes in peace then mess with us.? William says looking around as he shoves his hands deep into the pockets of his pants.  ?Yeah, they?re just happy that the madness is over.? David replies folding his arms behinds his head as he walked along. Although they walked in silence the content feeling they had thwarting an evil plan made the time pass quickly and soon a archway flooded by fading light comes into view.  ?Looks like we?re almost home free.? David says with a sense of relief as they near the exit of the cave.

Upon exiting the cave David holds his arm up and to the side blocking William?s walk.  The sound of rock scrubbing against stone can be heard as William throws himself into a rapid stop. ?Whit?s up David?? William asks in a semi-surprised tone as he is forced to come to an abrupt stop for no apparent reason. ?I figured that healing your Pokemon would be a more prudent idea then just blazing ahead recklessly.? David replies with  a grin as he peers over his shoulders.   ?How are ya gonna do thit?? William asks as he sweat drops. ?That is the question now isn?t it.? David replies as he drops his hands to the side.  ?Ya kno? I haven?t had ah conversation this cryptic since dad started t? teach meh geology,? William complains as David turns to face him. ?Cryptic? Nonsense, we?ll just be visiting that small Pokemon Center over there.? David says with a bigger grin as he points with his thumb.

William stands on his tip toes and peers out of the cave entrance in the direction that David was pointing. An annoyed look crosses his features as with a plop he lands back on the flats of his feet.  ?If ya would have let meh pass ah wee bit more I would have seen thit.? William says with a humph . ?Oh come on I had to have a little fun with you.? David says  as he folds his arms over his chest. Stepping to the side he allows William out of the cave, ?Besides. Don?t you want to know why a Pokemon Center is here in the middle of nowhere?? he adds inquisitively as he catches up to William whom is walking toward the Center.  ?Wee Pokemon Centers are placed in remote locations of high travel with no major city close enough to provide th? service as per th? Official Rules of th? Pokemon League in accordance t? th? fair treatment act established in Kanto.? William says monotony as he walked along.  ?Damn, can?t have any fun around you.? David says as his face falls to a pout. ?How?d you know all that anyway?? he asks as he pulls himself straight.  ?Mah adoptive mother was ah Pokemon Offical fer years befer I was adopted. When I said I wanted to be a trainer she stated t? school meh in th? histories o? th? Pokemon League.? Willam says solemnly as they walked up to the doors.

?Didn?t mean to pry!? David exclaims as he hears about William?s past.  ?Dennea worry ?bout it. I wouldn?t have told ya ?bout mah parents if I were ashamed or sensitive aboot th? subject.? William replies as the doors swish open.  ?Welcome to the Poke-Heights Pokemon Center!? a cheerful redheaded nurse says gleefully as the two walk in. ?Nurse Joy! It?s a pleasure to see you again in such a short time.? David says as he walks up to the counter. ?Weren?t you in here just a little while ago?? she asks as she takes his Pokeballs. ?Yeah, but I meet this distinguished fellow and he trounced me right nicely.? he replies as he motions for William to step forward. ?I see.? Nurse Joy replied as she walked away with David?s Pokeballs. ?I?ll be right back!? she says as she vanishes behind two swinging doors as a Chansey promptly walks out. ?Go ahead William give your Pokeballs to Nurse Chansey and she?ll get then fixed up right nice.  ?Aye.? William mutters as he looks at the Pokemon for just a moment. Then snapping himself out of his trance he shuffles though his pockets. Fishing the Pokeballs out he hand them over. ?Chansey!? the Chansey exclaimed as it took the Pokeballs from William. 

~ Some Time Later ~ 

Both Trainers walk out of the Pokemon center with their Pokemon all renewed. ?Alright William this is where we have to part ways .? David says as he lays a hand on William?s shoulder. ?If you follow the Path in front of us  it?ll take you to Cross Roads Bluff, From there you can get to Domino, Red Fire Springs or Artic Floral Town.? David says as he pulls himself away from William.  ?So where are ya headin??? William asks as he holds his hand out to shake David?s hand. ?I have to go back though Blast Mountain I got to get to Gratis Basin.? he replies as he firmly shakes William?s hand.  ?Well th? best o? luck t? ya.? William says as David starts to make his departure. ?Will do and Godspeed William.? David replies as he walks back to the cave?s entrance. The ground crunches under William?s feet as he turns back toward his destination.  ?Time t? get underway.? William says as he starts to walk.  Today had been a long one William thinks as the sun starts to slowly sink on the horizon. Soon it would be night time and William knew he would have to set up camp. Luckily he had his father?s mentality of always be prepared.  The world was a much more foreboding place in the dark, the sounds of nocturnal Pokemon stirring to life can be heard as William finally decides to find  a resting place. Pulling his Hiker?s Pack off his back he rummages though it and pulls out a tent and some other basics. Setting the tent up was a snap, something he had done many times before, and soon he had a small fire going after collecting some rocks to contain it. 

As the food started to cook he pulls out his Pokeballs and released his Pokemon.  ?Dinner will b? ready in ah few minutes.? William says as he shakes the fold out skillet over the blazing fire.  ?Lar!?,  ?Cu!? the two says as the smell of the food fills their lungs. Meanwhile in the far distance a lone shadow watched the three attentively with out a word but it?s intentions were clear. It wanted to fight.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 2, 2010)

As they walked Yuki began reciting about the Safari Zone.  With every word Rin walked behind her and mouthed what she was saying.  Rin knew the speech.  She had heard it everyday for a week just before they left.  That was one place Yuki was determined to go.  Rin giggled and looked innocently at Yuki when she turned to look at her and popped another lollipop in her mouth.  

That was when the challenge was issued and accepted.  “Well geesh…”  Rin looked between Yuki and Tsuna and rolled her eyes.  The pokemon ready and raring to go.  She then looked at Simon and shook her head.  “Maybe we can find something else to do…”  She grabbed his hand and quickly pulled him out from between the two before the battle commenced and they had become the unwilling victims.  

“We will meet you guys up ahead!  Just stay on this path!”  Rin called back to the pair and pointed down at the path.  They gave distracted waves as they readied.  “I hope they heard me.  Oh well…”  She dropped Simon’s hand and smiled at him.  “At least I got the map guy with me.  We can find them if they don’t eventually show up.”  She pulled the lollipop from her mouth and pointed up ahead.  “So what’s up ahead,  Mr. Geographer?”  Rin giggled putting the lollipop back in her mouth and watched the pokemon weaving in around them as they walked.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2010)

The sun was setting now, and with that comes a pleasant drop in temperature in North Wind town. Unfortunately for Irving even the 20-degree drop only made it moderately lukewarm for him. Rather a mediocre heat than the blazing heat though. 

Few people were still on the streets at this time of night, but that was more because the people were converging towards the circus. The streets were quite spacious with the lack of people, giving some trainers room for battle.

"The Circus looks a lot bigger at night, doesn't it pal?" Irving and his pokemon were standing in front of a banner with Houdine's face on it, held up by a pair of green poles. Behind that lied the circus in all its bright, cheerful glory. Children and their parents strolled happily on the street, wearing pokemon masks bought from a side vendor. Young men eager to test their mettle in front of the ladies participated in games of skill. Many more were just content to stand back, eat their popcorn and watch the side-shows do their stuff, like the man who did fire tricks with his growlithe, or the woman who wrestled with a machoke. 

"So where do we go first?" He asked his pokemon.

"Totodile, dile dile toto." Totodile pointed to the cotton candy vendor, which reminded him of Altaria. Shortly after he, Luffy and Nami went their separate ways she flew back to Crossroad Bluff, and then onward to Artic Flora. Hopefully no vengeful Onix will suddenly burst from the ground and attack her when Altaria least expected. 

"I hope she got home safely...." Irving thought. "We'll get you Cotton candy then pal. Is that fine with you Rotom?"

Rotom smiled coyly as it nodded, glancing Totodile as it did so. "Rotom." 

With Rotom's approval Irving walked towards the cotton candy vendor, conveniently located next to a shooting range. "3 please." He told the vendor.

The vendor got up from her stool and placed three cardboard sticks into the cotton candy machine one at a time. Once that was done she handed the sweet cloud-like confectionary to Totodile and Rotom, and the last one to Irving. "Here you go. 30 pokecredits each." 

"Thanks." Irving handed the vendor 90 pokecredits and went on his merry way with his pokemon... until Rotom decided it would be fun to play in the shooting range.

"It's 20 pokecredits a game, you get 5 shots and that's it." The shooting range man said. Irving placed 40 on the wooden panel where all the toy guns were laid, and picked up one of them. It looked like a green remoraid, but had a trigger and a tube that fed ammo attached to the bottom.  

"Watch this pals." Irving closed his right eye and focused on the first target, a chimeco toy. He fired, releasing a blue ball for ammo. The ball missed and ricocheted off the wooden wall, hitting Totodile in the head. 

"Dile!" He screamed, and jumped off Irving's shoulders. It didn't hurt, but it did shock Totodile. 

"9 more kid." The man inside the booth said. 

Irving sighed and adjusted his aim once again, but before he could pull the trigger it fired by itself, hitting the chimeco figure and knocking it down. "What..." He looked confused, unsure how that happened, until Rotom's cheshire grin appeared on the crosshair attached to the remoraid gun. The gun fired by itself in Irving's hands, hitting 3 more chimeco targets, 3 girafarig targets and 2 Spiritomb targets. 

"Congratulations kid." The man in the booth went underneath Irving's view to get a prize. "2 Super Potions."

He took the prize and went away as fast as possible, making sure he didn't notice Rotom slip away underneath his booth by passing through the electric lighting on top of it. 

"Rotom..." He shot the light specter a warning glare, emulated by Totodile. 

"Rororo..." It laughed sheepishly, then pointed to the two super potions Totodile held onto with his little arms. "Roro!"

"Well, at least they didn't find out..."Irving patted Rotom's head, the small hairs on his arm raising from the electricity it surged. 

"10 MINUTES TILL THE GREAT MYSTICAL MAGICAL MARATHON BEGINS!"  A circus barker yelled as he walked around the circus, holding a sign up advertising the performance. 

"Let's go watch the circus act pals, I don't want someone to be cheating in side-show games." He glanced at Rotom again. 


The bleachers inside the giant tent were crammed with excited people, eager to watch tonight's spectacle. The lights above were flashing brightly, and loud, jovial music blared from megaphones hung above. 

Irving and his pokemon didn't even have any room to sit on the bleachers, so they contented themselves with squatting on the ground. Totodile was eating yet another wad of cotton candy, and a caramel apple was balanced between his legs. Rotom too had a snack, in the form of a pair of batteries it sucked delicious electricity from. Irving was content with a hotdog, though half of it was bitten off by Totodile. 

The stage lights dimmed, and the music went silent, along with the crowd. A single light still shone brightly on a brown cylindrical platform. Smoke began to emanate from the opening on the other side of the tent. "Ladies and Gentlemen..." Houdine's voice could be heard throughout the entire tent. "...Prepare for a night that shall be etched in your MEMORIES!!!" 

Bright fireworks flashed above the crowd, dazzling everyone, especially Rotom. Initially Totodile was scared of the loud noises, but as the fireworks shone even he forgot his multitude of phobias. 

"And now for our first act... Soleil and her tightrope ballet!" 

All the lights changed their focus to the two poles keeping the tent up. A young woman with spiky hair was standing on one pole, and a Kirlia in another. The music changed to a calming seranade as Soleil and Kirlia stepped onto the tight rope, which was so thin Irving only noticed it was there when she stepped onto it.  Soleil blew a kiss to the crowd, and began her performance. All eyes where on her and Kirlia as they danced on top of the tight rope. Their movements were incredibly fluid, limbs moving in ways Irving never knew was possible. One moment Soleil backflipped and looked like she was falling, but in the last second her foot caught the tight rope. Kirlia did the exact same thing, as if it was Soleil's doppelganger. The crowd yelled jubilantly, the people of North Wind impressed by her guts. Soleil dranked in the audience's applause, and ended her performance by spinning on the tightrope and landing perfectly on the pole, making a bow as the audience applauded once again.

"THANK YOU SOLEIL! NEXT UP IS BARNUM!" 

10 metal balls the size of small boulders were rolled into the stage by the large Barnum and his Medicham, the music now changing into something more jolly. They began their act by lifting 1 metal ball each with one hand. This did not interest the crowd, until Barnum and Medicham started juggling the metal balls. One by one they added another metal ball to their performance, displaying both great strength and remarkable agility for someone so large. The crowd went wide when Barnum and Medicham began exchanging their metal balls, like two people practicing basketball, but with 10 times more balls that also happened to be bigger and heavier. The performance ended with the two throwing the metal balls into the air and then catching them in their mouth, arms and legs. 

"WHAT A RIVETING PERFORMANCE! LET'S GIVE A SIMILAR HAND FOR ASTLEY!"

Irving would not get to see Astley's performance though. After Barnum's performance he noticed that Totodile was sleepy already. Even Rotom looked pretty tired, despite it acting to the contrary. "Let's go to back to the inn everyone." 

They exited the tent, and even outside they could here thunderous applause. Whatever Astley did pleased the crowd greatly, but there was no time to see it anymore. Totodile was already asleep, while Rotom constantly absorbed electricity from the light bulbs they passed through just to stay awake. It looked back at the giant tent, hoping to see more of the performance. "We can go back tomorrow Rotom." He reassured it. 

On his chest the pokemon egg was moving frequently now, and only now did Irving notice this. He smiled, feeling great anticipation for the new friend he'll be meeting once the egg hatches. "I can't wait to meet you." He gently stroked the egg, and for a second Irving felt the earth rumble. 

"What the-" The rumbling continued, faint, but if noticable if you focus on it. He looked towards the multitude of hot springs beyond town. Steam rose from the many springs dotting the area, but something caught his eye. There was a black smoke stack in the middle of the haze white steam.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 2, 2010)

As Akita walks through the circus feeling she is happy and smells and listen to everything that is going on as Bulbasaur runs to a sideshow, that a young man is hitting a shinything with the mallot to ring the bell. The young man sees Akita walking to the game. "Hey, you are pretty, you think you can it the bell. "Maybe, I don't know" Akita shrugs her shoulders. "That will be 30 pokecredits the for the game" a women says. Akita pulls out her purse for the money. "I will take care of it" the young man says.

The young man handsher the mallot, Akita holds the mallott and swings it over her shoulder and hits the shiny thing on the floor, as the ball went up it hits the bell, but Akita knows Bulbasaur help a bit. The people did not notice, they were watching the ball, if it hit the bell at the top. "We have a winner" the lady says "your prize is one pokemon potion and a stuff toy of your choice." You got lucky" the young man says to Akita."

Bulbasaur sees a stuff Dalcatty and use Vine whip to pick it up and hand it to Akita as she grabs the potion. "Thankyou very much for the game" Akita bowa to the young man she knows this guy is trying to hitting on her and runs away as Bulbasaur runs after her as Wurmple use string shot as Vulpix runs after Bulbasaur.

Akita, Bulbasaur, Vulpix, and Wurmple as she hears thundering applause "There must be a show going on, perfect to ditch that man." As they run into the Circus tent and lost the man. Akita sighs "that was close."

"Bulba, Vul, Wurm."

"Okay, while we are here, let's grab a snack." Akita walks over to a vendor "four snowcones please." "That will be 20 poke credits each" the vendor says as he gets four cone, shave ice and the syrup. Akita digs in her bag for the money as Bulbasaur, Vulpix, and Wurmple enjoys the show. Akita hands the money over and finds a seat and sits on the ground as they enjoy their snow cones. Akita sence her pokemon is tire and pludh the gym battle decides to go back to the Inn.

"Come on Bulbasaur, Vulpix, let's go to your room back at the Inn." Wurmple is fast asleep on her shoulder. Akita, Bulbasaur and Vulpix gets up and leaves the Circus tent as the fog rolls in as Bulbasaur sees a black smoke appearring with the white, to Bulbasaur and Vulpix it seem odd. 

"Vul?"

"Bulba."

"Something weird is going on."

"Bulba."

"Vul." and the Vulpix takes off.

"Bulbasaur."

Akita runs after them accidently running into somebody"sorry I did not mean to run into you." Bulbasaur and Vulpix stops running and waits for her to catch up to them.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 2, 2010)

Poliwag Gaiden Chapter 4: On the right track! Poliwag makes progress!

Poliwag slowly waggles holding the egg tightly with his tail.
He reaches a river and places the egg down, sitting down to rest a little.

*"You sure are heavy little unborn one..."*

"Carp!"
Out of the water suddenly a red fish jumps up and goes under again, splashing water at the shore, Poliwag shakes the water off.

Suddenly noticing the water moved the egg, making it roll down shore.
*"Oh no!"*

Quickly dashing after it with all his might
"Diglett Dig!"
Sounded and without notice a Diglett shot out of the ground right under the egg shooting it upward in the sky.

*"It will fall in the water!!"*

Out of the blue a Psyduck appeared from under the water and started backcrawling through the water, making the egg land on his belly by accident.

Poliwag jumped in the water, the place where he was at his best.
He quickly catched up with Psyduck and swum next to him.

*"H-Hey wait! That egg on your belly, please, let me get that"*

"Psy...?" it said vaguely

*"What? Can't you talk normal language? Do you understand me?"*

"Psy-y-y...??" it looked like he encountered a complete now lifeform completely unknown to him

*"Ugh...I'm sorry it will have to go like this..."*
He spitted out a stream of water with great force splashing the Psyduck out of balance, making him almost drown and loose the egg.

Quickly Poliwag grabbed the egg again, but immediatly Poliwag got shot out of the water, stuck in a net.

"See I told ya! I told you I could catch fish this way! Now I'll catch it with this netball!!"
A young man shouted holding the net tightly and a pokeball in his other hand.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 2, 2010)

Jack knew he was dreaming because he was now in a forest. It seemed to be summertime. The leaves on the trees were grey, yet seemed healthy.

"Absol" Jack heard. He spun around, and sure enough, there was an Absol standing there. It jerked it's head to the side and began running through the forest in that direction. Jack followed it, seeing as there was nothing else to do. 

After a few minutes of dodging branches and hopping over logs, they stopped in a clearing. In the clearing were two slightly high mounds of dirt with a block of stone at the end of each. Jack kneeled in front of one.

Akita
R.I.P.​
"NOO!!" Jack yelled. Inspecting the other it said the same for Irving.

Jack fell to his knees in front of the Absol. "Oh spirit! Are these visions of what will be, or what may be?"

"Absol!"

"Then I must save them!" Jack exclaimed.

"Absol" It agreed, and then everything disolved into darkness.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 2, 2010)

Kuno said:


> As they walked Yuki began reciting about the Safari Zone.  With every word Rin walked behind her and mouthed what she was saying.  Rin knew the speech.  She had heard it everyday for a week just before they left.  That was one place Yuki was determined to go.  Rin giggled and looked innocently at Yuki when she turned to look at her and popped another lollipop in her mouth.
> 
> That was when the challenge was issued and accepted.  “Well geesh…”  Rin looked between Yuki and Tsuna and rolled her eyes.  The pokemon ready and raring to go.  She then looked at Simon and shook her head.  “Maybe we can find something else to do…”  She grabbed his hand and quickly pulled him out from between the two before the battle commenced and they had become the unwilling victims.
> 
> “We will meet you guys up ahead!  Just stay on this path!”  Rin called back to the pair and pointed down at the path.  They gave distracted waves as they readied.  “I hope they heard me.  Oh well…”  She dropped Simon’s hand and smiled at him.  “At least I got the map guy with me.  We can find them if they don’t eventually show up.”  She pulled the lollipop from her mouth and pointed up ahead.  “So what’s up ahead,  Mr. Geographer?”  Rin giggled putting the lollipop back in her mouth and watched the pokemon weaving in around them as they walked.



Simon kept all of his pokemon in their respective pokeballs, as the group started their move towards the safari zone. But not an hour into the walk Tsuna and Yuki wanted to have a fight, while Rin wouldn't take any part in it.

"Yeah cya guyz!!!"

The dark haired boy yelled back at the duo as the sent their pokemon for the first round. Simon just smiled as a bit later he and Rin took on a normal pace of walking and the blond girl was interested what interesting sights they could see.

"Well I don't know about Geographer... But I know that there should be a lake at the foot of that mountain, well hill. Hahaha, and all sorts of pokemon go there to drink. It's quite interesting to watch really."

If one asked how Simon knew all of these things, it wasn't purely on the fact that he was good at geography, but because his father took him everywhere he went. A professional photographer who became famous for managing to catch the beauty of pokemon in the camera. Simon wasn't hiding it really, he had a camera as well, but he had no dreams of following in to his fathers foot steps, he had his own dreams.

"We should let our pokemon breathe a little, the air's so fresh, it'd be a waist not to..."

Simon let both of his pokemon out, the little Abra, and his Charmander. The fire pokemon was happy to be out, while the Abra just walked with them breathing loudly and enjoying the fresh air.

"So how come you don't like to fight?"

He asked while walking towards the lake, they still had a few more minutes to get there and Simon noticed that even when they went to catch the eevee's Rin didn't send Torchic in. So he wondered if it was a coincidence or not...


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 2, 2010)

The Adventures of Harvey and CharChar!

As Harvey catches up with his pokemon he sees the creature that growled at them, a dog like pokemon covered in bone armor. "Interesting." Harvey cracked his knuckles. "Ok charchar! we don't need to worry you can take him! just, uh... ember!" He shouts. "Char." Charmander leaped towards the Hondour. "I SAID EMBER!" Harvey grumbles. "HOUND!!!!OUR!!!" the dog pokemon unleashes a blast of fire. "CHAR!!!!" Charmander follows, the blazes crashing into each other and releasing a burst of fire in all directions.

"Holy crap!" Harvey covers his eyes. "Ok, That was not what i expected..." Harvey shook his head. "Alright, Come on Charchar! SCRATCH!" he shouts out. "CHAR!!!" Charmander rushes forward for a tackle. "I SAID SCRATCH!" He grabs his hair and grunts. "You damned." THUD! Charmander headbutts the side of the houndour. "Brilliant lizard!" He laughed. "Good going! just a little more!" He smirked. "HOUNNDD!!!!!" The dog let out a howl releasing a black cloud engulfing the charmander. 

"Char! char!!" it coughs trying to find it's way out of the cloud. "HOUND!!!" The dog pokemon bites down on the lizard and throws it to the ground. "Hound! Houndour!!!" The pokemon smirks triumphantly. "Char...man...DER!!" However Charchar releases an ember at burning the houndours leg. "HOUND!!!!!" It screams out. "Alright, Well i've got a pokeball i ain't using..." He grinned. "LET'S GIVE IT A SHOT!" With the Houndour wounded, Harvey tosses the pokeball at it and watches as it shakes violently before stopping. "Yes!" He smirks and runs over to it. "I got it!"


----------



## Burke (Mar 2, 2010)

N??ps said:


> ----------------------------------------
> Samuel Sentinel
> S1E3 _ "Rustle in the Woods!"_​
> When we last left off, our heroes departed from home, and started their adventure. What could happen on the road to spark foam city? Stay Tuned to find out.
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E4 _ "Electric Feud!"_​
*INTRO*​​
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9jjG0FLi18[/YOUTUBE]​
When we last left our heroes, they were just getting to the end of the first day of their journey. After much training, the team is fast asleep and secretly in danger. What will happen to Sam and Turtwig? Stay tuned to find out.

Dawn broke as Sam and his Turtwig slowly awoke. **

Sam rose from the sleeping bag and propped himself up on his arms, and because of this action, Turtwig arose as well.

?Hey Turtwig, good morning, you look well rested.? He said followed by a yawn.

?Twiiiiiig,? It said as it stretched and then responded, ?Turtwig.?

Turtwig had almost no sores from the night before, his recovery was outstanding.

?Sounds like your ready for another session of training.?

?Turtwig!? It said enthusiastically.

?Alright buddy, one more time before we get back on the road.? He said as he rolled up his sleeping bag and put it back on the scooter.

He and Turtwig then got into a ready stance facing the already beaten up boulder.

?Alright Turtwig, give that rock another beating, use Tackle!?

?Twig twig twig twig!? It said as it began rushing towards the future pile of gravel.

Suddenly, from the bushes just outside of the clearing, an arc of electricity came and struck down in front of Turtwig who just managed to avoid being hit.

?Twig?!?

?What was that? Get back Turtwig!?

Turtwig obeyed and retreated to the side of Sam. Then, out from the same bushes, upwards of twelve Jolteon emerged. They menacingly formed a circle around the pair. Despite their small size, they were intimidating. The Jolteon that stood out the most was a slightly larger Jolteon with an ?X? shaped scar across its left eye. It seemed to be the leader.

?Oh, whoa, it?s...?

 _*Ding*_ ?Jolteon, the lightning Pok?mon, Jolteon contains a 10,000-volt power and can raise all the fur on its body as if it were sharp needles.?

?A-a Jolteon??

?Jolteon!? The leader called out as he was met with murmurs of Jolts and Jolteons.

Sam desperately looked around for a means of escape.

?Uhh, uhh.? He turned around, ?Turtwig, use Tackle and charge through!? He then grabbed the scooter and started running and pushing in said direction.

?Turrrrtwig!? It said as it charged. As Turtwig barreled through, the Jolteon separated and Turtwig and Sam ran into the forest towards the road with the pack closely behind. This may seem like weird behavior for the normally lightning fast Jolteon, but their true intention wasn?t to catch them, but to run them out.

As Turtwig and Sam with the scooter returned to the road, the Jolteon stopped right before coming close to the cycling road. The two turned to face the Jolteon pack, and before he got onto the scooter to speed away, Sam noticed that the Jolteon were now looking beyond Sam and Turtwig to the other side of the road.

?Huh?? Sam said as he turned to see what they were looking at.

The site he was greeted with a pack of Shinx?s, Luxio?s and Luxray?s.

?Oh, oh man, I know what this is, these are the rivaling packs of the cycling road.?

?Twig??

?Both packs fight for territory on each side of this road... why didn?t I realize before. This is really dangerous.?

A larger Luxray stepped forward from the pack. 

?Ray, Luxray!? 

The Jolteon leader too stepped forward.

?Jolteon!?

Out in the back of the Luxray evolution pack, an oddly colored shinx steps forward.

?Shinx!? It barked out as it attempted to sound threatening.

A few of the normal colored Pok?mon in front looked back and growled at the odd yellow shinx, and it slowly sunk back.

?What an odd little Shinx...?

The packs continued to growl at one another, and stare intensely.

?Well uh, we, we wont get in your way... c?mon Turtwig!? He then put Turtwig in the front basket, and sped off.

Amongst the Luxray lead pack, the young yellow shinx looked on at their trail of dusk.

?Shinx??

Will our heroes be fortunate enough to have an event free trip to Spark Foam City from here on in? And what does this little Shinx think of them? Tune in next time to find out!
*>TO BE CONTINUED*


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2010)

Irving and his pokemon woke up early today, the room they rented unbearably hot all of the sudden. "I need a bath..." He went into the shower to cool off, but the water was lukewarm at best. After putting on his clothes he and Totodile walked out of their room, and not surprisingly the hallway was as hot as his room.

"You woke up early today kid." The old inn manager said. She was still dressed modestly, but in the heat Irving was astounted she hasn't taken her jacket off yet. 

"What happened to the air conditioning?" 

"The electricity's out all over town. Ace must've smashed some geothermal generators again..." She shrugged nonchalantly. From the way we she acted it looked like this happened a lot.

"Ace...the gym leader?" Irving asked, astonished.

"The one and only." The inn manager said. "Why do you ask?" 

"Where were the generators that broke!?" He asked. This was Irving's chance to end his errand, and hopefully when he does Ace will bring him to his gym, which should have air conditioning. 

"South of town, near the circus." She answered. 


Irving and his pokemon ran there as fast as possible and dressed as little as possible without being obscene. "He's bound to have air conditioning, right pal?" He asked Totodile as rushed to Red Fire springs. None of his pokemon were out of their pokeballs, the heat was that unbearable. He brought the pokemon egg with him as well, just in case it hatched along the way. 

"Hold it!" 2 men dressed in garish clown costumes were in Irving's way. "This place is sealed off"! To his side were 2 hot springs, so he couldn't get around them.

"I need to see the gym leader now! Please let me through." Irving explained. 

One of the clowns were shocked. "The gym leader!? You must be one of them!" Both clowns took their out pokeballs and sent out a meditite and bidoof. 

"I can't deal with this now!" Irving released both his pokemon. "Totodile, water gun! Rotom, thundershock!" 

Before they even got to counter both meditite and bidoof were blown into the hot springs. Another shot of water from Totodile hit both trainers, knocking them out along with their pokemon. 

"Let's go guys!" Irving and his pokemon rushed through the opening, the thoughts of air conditioning in his mind. 

One of the defeated clowns crawled to the edge of one of the hot springs, and lied on its side. He pressed his ear, activating some sort of radio. "Security breach...one trainer."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 2, 2010)

Katashi entered the pokemon center to heal his pokemon. After he waited "Your pokemon are fully healed" said the nurse.
"Thanks" said Katashi "Whats this?" he asked picking up a case filled with blue blocks.
"Its a pokeblock case filled with blue pokeblock. l noticed you had a feebas and this will help you evolve it if you wish"
"Really? Thanks!"
"Oh but don't over feed it as that can make it sick. lf you run out there is a breeder in Tower Tree Town who can help you make more."
"Ok, l'll head there soon."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 2, 2010)

Akita woke up earl excit about the gym battle, slidding on her sunglasses andgrabbing her cane. Running down the hall as Bulbasaur runs after her "Let's go already, we have a battle to win."

"Bulba."

Akita has her jacket wrap around her as the old lady sitting at the desk hears Akita as she watches her pass. "This must be your first battle, good luck. One of your friends went their."

"It must be Irving, where is the gym at?" "Near the Circus, just becareful were you are going my dear. "Yes ma'm Akita and Bulbasaur runs towards the Circus to the pokemon Gym.

Bulbasaur and Akita came to a stop and slow down a bit, did not want to run into a glass door. As Akita and Bulbasaur passes a pair of clowns Bulbasaur notice they are lying on the ground feeling a bad vibe and keeps walking using Vine whip and grabs ahold of her cane to not let Akita falls into the hot springs. "You would be crazy to swing in the hot springs on a day like this, I am guessing those clowns took a dip or something else is up."

"Bulbasaur." Akita and Bulbasaur keeps walking towards the Gym battle as Akita and Bulbasaur hears something, but what could it be. As Bulbasaur keeps guiding Akita, Bulbasaur starts smelling Irving and other smells that only lead to question marks? Akita smells the thick air and pinpoint the sounds in the Red Fire springs as she continueing to follow Bulbasaur in the direction.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 2, 2010)

"Here you go" Katashi said as he fed his new feebas a pokeblock.
"Fee" it said as she happily it.
"Now that that's through, return" Katashi said as he returned feebas back into its pokeball.
"Time to head out" he said picking up his backpack and slinging it over his left shoulder.
"Mud" mudkip said. They were heading to Tower Tree Town to see the breeder he was told about. As he was leaving Northwind, he looked towards the sky and saw a bird pokemon but it was too far to see what pokemon was it.
"Wow"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2010)

Houdine stands on top of an elevated platform, overseeing the repairs being done to several machines attached to several hot springs. So far no one has realized the true purpose of his circus going to a far-off town like North Wind. 

Most of the workers who repaired the machines wore the same clown costumes as the ones Irving defeated. Houdine always wondered why they had such garish uniforms for grunts, but he didn't mind. In fact he liked the uniforms. "Hurry up! The boss wants our operation done on time!" He ordered. "Team Mystic must be punctual!"

"Sir, we have a security breach!" One of the grunts approached Houdine. "Two trainers!" 

Houdine grit his teeth, furious. Ace's interference already pushed their progress back by days, and even if there were only two of them he couldn't be sure how powerful they were. They had to be dealt with now.

"BARNUM! SOLEIL! ASTELY!" 

The strongman, tight rope walker and a masked clown with a Mime Junior holding a slateboard on his shoulder ran up to Houdine and saluted him, the Mime Junior doing the saluting for the clown. 

"BRING 3 GRUNTS WITH YOU EACH AND INTERCEPT THESE ROGUES! I WANT THEM BEATEN AND BROUGHT BEFORE ME AS FAST AS POSSIBLE!"

"Mime mime mime!" The Mime Junior wrote something on the slateboard and revealed it to Houdine. "They shall be dealt with sir."

"These punks won't interfere our moment of glory!" Soleil said, smiling confidently.

"Barnum crush them nows." 

Houdine's subordinates went off to face the enemy.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 3, 2010)

*Arrival at Crossroads Bluff, Abra Attacks*

After the three ate William cleans the collapsible skillet before putting it away.  ?Alright guys, it?s time t? hit th? hay.? William says as he pulls their Pokeballs out.  ?Nao I want ya two t? git as much rest as ya can. We?ll b? having ah early day tomorrow.? he adds as the Pokeballs double in size.  ?Lar.?,  ?Cu.? the two say as the red light encompasses their form. As they vanish William un-zips the tent. Putting his Pokeballs back up he crawls into the tent before closing it down. Setting a small alarm for five o?clock William pulls his vest off and crawls into his sleeping bag. He is out like a light almost as soon as his head hits the small pillow that he had brought along. Outside the fire dies to a soft glow as the shadowy figure that had been watching the small group vanishes with out a trace, it had seen enough and knew that it?s presence here was no longer relevant to what it wanted. 

~ The Next Day ~ 

The anticipation of the new day is too much and William is up bright and early even before his alarm goes off. Unable to find something productive to he starts to collect his things. He zips his sleeping bag up, then placing the small pillow in the center he rolls it up and neatly ties it in place. After sliding it into a protective leather cover he moves to his backpack. With a snap the leather bag is attached to the top of the bag. Glancing at the clock he left out thus far he sees that he has about twenty minutes before five rolls around, just enough time to finished getting dressed and put the tent away. Pulling his shoes back on he tightly ties them, the strings straining under the pressure that had been placed on them. William slides his vest back on and reaches for his hiking bag. After heaving it up he heads for the front of the tent. A ratcheting zip is heard as the tent opens. Taking in the first breath of fresh air William is invigorated again,

With a happy sigh he tosses his bag out onto the ground then turns around and grabs the clock before he, himself crawls out of the tent. After placing the alarm on the rock he sat on the night before he turns his attention back to the tent and starts to disassemble it being very careful not to destroy it in the process. As he finishes he reaches around into his bag and pulls out the tent?s container. Then as the alarm goes off he slides the various parts of the tent into their assigned place.  ?Right on time.? William muses as he stands to his full height. Then with the tent still in hand he walks over to the clock and turns it off.  ?Well time t? start the day.? William says as he packs the clock and the tent away.   ?Alright boys time t? come on oot.? William says as he pulls his Pokemon?s Pokeballs from his vest.  Holding each ball in each hand William press the central button of each Pokeball. Expanding they split in his grasp.

A flood of light hit?s the ground as both CB and Larvitar appear before William. CB?s eyes fall on the surroundings as he lets out a large yawn. It was still dark and a slight mist hung in the air. The cool predawn air lightly kissed at his skin as a light breeze blows. CB?s eyes fell to semicircles as he turned to face his trainer. Really? This early? What are you thinking? Was the expression that was blazoned into CB?s eyes.  ?Cubone??? CB says as he holds his club up and spins it around.  ?I kno? it?s five o?clock,? William replies.  ?Cu?.? CB says solemnly. William?s eyes slightly twitched.  ?Whit do ya mean thit ya liked it better when I slept in?!? William questions as Larvitar, just happy to be around dirt again starts eating.  ?Cubone?? CB asks as he walks up to William.  ?I figured thit we would git up early train fer ah bit then git on our way.? Willaim says as he pulls his arms to his waist. Larvitar pulls his face form the dirt when he hears the word train.  ?Lar?? he asks as he pulls himself away from his meal. 

 ?Good question thar.? William says as he walks up to the fire pit. After confirming the fire was indeed out he pulls the six rocks he had found to the side and lines them up in front of each Pokemon.  ?Alright, here is mah plan. These rocks will b? th? targets. Breaking them with yer attacks will both build strength and endurance.? William says as he pats the rocks.  ?Dennea look at meh like thit CB, I?ll be trainin? t?.? William reassures the skeptical Cubone. Then getting back onto subject he got down to the nitty gritty .  ?Alright this is how we?ll do it.? William says as he drops to a squat.  ?Each day we?ll start with ah different offensive move and do something? with it. T?day CB ya will use yer Bone Club t? bust these rocks up while Larvitar will use his bite t? break them. Then he can eat them if he wants t?.? As those words left William?s mouth Larvitar leaps for joy, food was food. Charging in he doesn?t even pay attention to the rest of what William says. CB sweat drops as William continues.  ?While ya two are doin? thit I?ll b? doing exercises t? train mah body as well.? William finishes.  ?Cu.? CB says as he walks up to his first rock as William falls to his chest and starts doing push-ups. 

~ Some Time Later ~   

Larvitar was well done and polishing off the last remnants of CB?s second rock by the time that he had finished breaking his last stone. William pulls himself form his sit-ups as Larviatar attacks the rubble pile that CB had left.  ?Good job lads. ? William says a he pulls himself a bottle water out of his pack. Then pulling some Poke-Treats  out he gives his partners some water and food. He drinks his water as he watches the two. After they had finished William packs up and calls them back into their Pokeballs. It was time to hit the trails again. 

~ A Couple Hours Later ~ 

The trip was less exciting then yesterday?s start. Seemed it was too early even for the Pokemon to be up and about. But in the distance William sees a Plateau. _ that must be it_ he thinks as he picks his pace up a little. Another forty five minutes or so pass with out incident as a trail and a sign appears. The sign reads Crossroad Bluff. He had made it. But his moment of triumph is clouded by a ominous feeling. The hair stands up on the back of William?s neck as he turns to see what might be causing this feeling. At first he sees nothing but looking down he sees what was causing his anxiety. What he sees is a strangely colored fox like Pokemon. Quickly pulling out his Pokedex William scans the creature.

?_Abra: The Psi Pokemon.
Abra sleeps for eighteen hours a day. However, it can sense the presence of foes even while it is sleeping. In such a situation, this Pok?mon immediately teleports to safety._?​
 ??. Sleeps Eighteen Hours ah day and teleports if danger is near, guess that means..? William is cut short as the Abra teleports to his side. Just barely dodging William avoids a Confusion attack and rolls across the ground as the slit like eyes of Abra glow as it pointed at him.  ?Bloody hell it teleports if danger is sensed.? William bites as he pulls himself to his feet. Reaching for a Pokeball William knows he is in for one rough fight.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2010)

Harvey The Wonder Trainer-

"C...charrr...." Charchar began to stumble around and his eyes blinked irregularly. "Yah you kind of deserved that fucker." Harvey smirked and walked over to Charchar. "Hey~~ you gonna listen to me now?~~" He chuckled. "CHAR!!!" the charmander went to bite him, but due to seeing double missed. "Yeah, Come on you bastard." Harvey picked him up by the tail, Charchar's flame slowly dwindling. "Let's get a movin." He slung the pokemon over his shoulder and made his way back to town. Considering the situation it would be best to get his pokemon healed before he moved onto another town.

As he walked through the town, he was given shocked looks and expressions. "How could he treat a pokemon like that?" People murmured. "SHUT THE FUCK UP!" Harvey shouted. "You don't know a damned thing so keep your traps shut!" He growled. "Damn people." He shook his head and headed for the Pokemon Center. As he walked through the sliding glass doors he could see all the trainers healing up their pokemon, in fact, a long line of twenty people had formed.

"Move it, out of the way, poisoned pokemon coming through." Harvey proceeded to beat away everyone in line with Charmander. "I gotta heal my pokemon before it, i dunno, dies i guess." He smacked a man upside the head with the charmander. "How... how could you use a pokemon like that!?" They all shouted. "The fuckin thing spat fire in my face, like i give a crap about it." He finally made his way to the front of the line and tossed charmander and the pokeball down. "Alright, Heal them." He stood firm. "S..sir.. there were many people." 

Harve leaned forward. "I don't care what you have to say, unless it's "Yes sir!" or "Already done sir!" You got it? Heal my fucking pokemon so i can get out of here." The nurse gulped and nodded, begining the healing process for Harvey's pokemon. "Pff." He turned around. "It will be a few minutes sir..." she rushed off with the pokeball and Charmander. "You... you sicken me..." a young girl grit her teeth and clenched her fists.

"Look, I don't give a darn what you think, So sit down and shut up." He looked over at the clock and groaned. "Ggguuuhhh this is taking forever." He sighed. "I don't appreciate the way you treat your pokemon..." another trainer spoke up. "Oh?" Harvey grinned as more and more trainers started to step forward. "Let's rumble then." He grinned and cracked his knuckles. 

A few minutes later, the nurse returned with Harvey's pokemon. "Char!char!" The charmander pumped it's arms. "sir! your pokemon are feeling..." she gasped and dropped the pokeball on the ground. "WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!?" She shouts. "What?" Harvey was holding a rather fat man by the collar, his fist raised in the air. "P..please...no...no more..." The man coughed. "You guys are pretty damned weak without your pokemon." He smirked. "Come on you piece of shit." Harvey walked over to the nurse, grabbing his pokeball and Charchar. "Let's get out of here."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 3, 2010)

Yuki nods, “Going with Chimchar, eh?  Right, Kip!  You’re up first.  So, two pokemon knock out?  I’m sure that’s ok.” she says, then points as the battle begins, “Kip!  Tackle!” she exclaims, adrenaline rushing from the excitement of the team’s first battle.  The Chimchar dodges out of the way with Tsuna’s command, then Kip uses Watergun, water expelling from her mouth.

OOC: I'm having an issue to make the post long here...


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2010)

*Tsuna vs Yuki*



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki nods, ?Going with Chimchar, eh?  Right, Kip!  You?re up first.  So, two pokemon knock out?  I?m sure that?s ok.? she says, then points as the battle begins, ?Kip!  Tackle!? she exclaims, adrenaline rushing from the excitement of the team?s first battle.  The Chimchar dodges out of the way with Tsuna?s command, then Kip uses Watergun, water expelling from her mouth.



Chimchar dodged Kip`s tackle by a bit, she has a good speed even if it isn`t her best attribute. Then Mudkip used Watergun, an attack that is strong against the fire pokemons like Chimchar.

"Ok,Blaze dodge again!!"Tsuna said to Blaze who avoided the attack perfectly.

Now kip and Yuki were watching carefully at Tsuna and Blaze, to try to get the downguard.

"Blaze, use scratch!"Tsuna ordered, Blaze started to run fast to scratch Kip, but she jumped to the left side by Yukis order, avoiding Chimchars attack, but the little monkey was already prepared to attack again.

"OK, Blaze use ember!"the little monkey affirmed and attacked.

_"Chimchar!"_he said using the fire attack and hitting Kip, but when they saw at her, Kip doesnt have any wound, maybe because she is a water-type pokemon and that attack more than give damage only make her dirty,making tsuna and Blaze get surprised.

The battle has just begun...


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 3, 2010)

A day had passed since leaving Northwind Town so Katashi decided to camp near a lake in the rainforest they were in.
"Come on out." Said Katashi as he let out feebas.
"Go play you two" 
Mudkip joined feebas in the small lake and began splashing about.
"Here feebas" Katashi said as he tossed a pokeblock at feebas who eagerly caught and ate it. Katashi watched the two splash, jump and frolic around and decided to join them so her removed his shirt and jumped in.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2010)

Irving was going up against another pair of clown trainers, these ones using two pokemon Irving couldn't identify. The constant fog of steam created by the hot springs was blocking his view, reducing Irving's line-of-sight to roughly 5 meters. 

"Totodile, Rotom, keep watch for them." He ordered his pokemon. Their pokemon were hiding inside the haze of steam, leaving only vague outlines that can barely be seen. Irving felt it was too risky to charge into them with the steam as it will be difficult for him to see them, so along with their constant watch for their enemy they refused to go any farther from Irving than 5 meters.

Stragely their enemy refused to attack, content only to stall Irving for as long as possible. Whatever reason they had for doing this Irving could only guess, but for now all he wanted to do was see the Gym Leader. 

"This is taking too long..."  Irving was losing his patience. Any longer and he might miss his chance to meet with Ace. "Totodile, get on my shoulders!" Totodile jumped up to his master's back as he ordered. The little blue crocodile was confused with his master's strange command, but followed nonetheless.

"We're charging in!" Irving declared, running into the mist with Rotom floating behind. Totodile screamed loudly, afraid of whatever creatures were inside. 

"Let's get him!" A voice coming from behind the mists yelled. 2 pokemon, their identities still obsucred by the mist charged.

This was the moment Irving waited for. He jumped back a few steps, creating room for Rotom to unleash a debilitating thunder wave at the mystery pokemon, who turned out to be just a pair of ratata. They collapsed to the ground, their movements imparied by the muscle spasms caused by thunder wave. Totodile finished it off with a burst of water, blasting them away. The enemy ratata landed on their trainers, knocking them down as well. 

With the enemy beaten Irving headed deeper into the maze of springs. Occasionaly he would face against more of the clown trainers and sometimes wild pokemon, but they weren't much of a threat. Right now he was facing against another clown trainer, this one using a meditite. 

"Crap..." The trainer cursed, stepping back slowly along with his pokemon. It was a 2 on 1 situation, and his meditite was already paralyzed. 

"I'm getting tried of this..." He approached the trainer, his movements reflecting how weary he was of the clown trainers getting in the way. "Could you just give it up already? I only wanted to meet with Ace, not to fight against a bunch of clowns!" 

The trainer continued to step back, holding his paralyzed meditite in his arms. "All right man, I'll let you- wait a minute..." The clown trainer looked at Irving closely, his face vaguely familiar. He just couldn't figure out where.

"Rotom ro!" A bored Rotom zapped Totodile, eliciting a scream from the little guy. 

Irving's identity finally dawned on him. "I remember you! You were at the Circus! Giselle sold you some cotton candy while I was making baloon animals!"

"...baloon animals?" Irving said, bewildered for a moment. Somehow it all made sense to him now. The clown costumes should've tipped him off from the get-go.  "You mean whatever's happening here was caused by the circus!?"    

He never got an answer from the man. A large rock rocekted out of the mist, hitting the clown trainer. The strike knocked him down and caused a large gash on his forehead.

"Wrong target." Mime Junior wrote on his sketchboard while it sat on an Octillery's head. A masked clown dressed in black was standing next to them, looking at the directio where the water blast went. He apparently was able to see crystal clearly even in the mist. 

The clown made a gesture to Mime Junior, who erased what he just wrote and jotted down something new "Prepare to fire again Octillery. Rock Blast."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 4, 2010)

Akita and Bulbasaur went futhar into the maze of hot springs, she needed to see Ace to ask him for a Guym battle before he leaves again and go somewhere. Blbasaur stops all a sudden as he sences something in the dense fog.Akita sence is a little dull from not hearing nor smelling anything.

"Bulbasaur"

"Who there?" Bulbasaur tugging on Akita's cane hard to tell Akita to run fast and pull up your cane as well. Bulbasaur and Akita charge futhur into the mist. As aksita sences something and turns around. "Bulbasaur use Razor leaf. Bulbasaur use razor leaf and hits the mystery pokemon Akita hears a sound that sounds like a Phanpy. A man in a clown suit comes walking towards her. "As sweet as a rose can get. Phanpy use Rollout. "Bulbasaur use vine whip to stop it in his tracks than slam it back to its master." Bulbasaur uses vinewhip as vine comes out of his back and stops the Phanpy and trows it back at the Phanpy master asthe clown fell to the ground.

Akita fells for another pokeball and feels for Vulpix's and Wurmple's pokeballs"come on out Vulpix and Wurple.." Two streams of light comes out and Vulpix and Wurmple appear. "Let's keep going." Wurmple crawls up Akita onto her shoulder, as Akita, Bulbasaur, Vulpix, and Wurmple continues walking two more clowns show up. "Get out of my way, I need to see Ace" "you are a spicy one arn't you" one clown says. His friend just laughs as they send out thier pokemon the first pokemon that the fist clown thrown as it is release from it's pokemon hearing a rattle. "It's a Ekans." The second clown throwa his pokemon as it is release from the pokeball. Akita could hear a Aipom.

Akita stays calm "I got to take care these two first."

"Bulba."

"Vul"

"Wurm."

 Before the two could attack Akita attacks first "Vulpix use embar at Ekans and Wurmple use string shot than poison sting." Wurmple clambs down from Akia's shoulder and uses String shot than using posion and charge towards Aipom is stuck in the sticky silk and could not get out. The posion sting is on target. Aipom feels sick and the first clown sends him back. Vulpix use ember shot at Ekans dodges it smoothly. "Vulpix use confuse ray than ember." "Ekans use posion fang" the second says. Vulpix use confuse ray to confuse it than use ember to burn the Ekans.

"Return" the second clown says and looks at Akita "do I know you somewhere." "No and I do not know you." "I know where I saw you I seen you ditch a guy, when I was selling tickets. "Shut up" the first clowns say and grabs the second clown and run for their lives. "What is their problem?" Akita sences something as wires shoots out everywhere "Wurmple crawl up me, Bulbasaur use vine whip to jump." Akita picks Vulpix up as Wurmple crawls upward to her shoulder and jumps upward as Bulbasaur uses Vinewhip to jump. Akita lands on a wire that is five feet of the ground as a women in tights is standing on the other side of her. Akita feels a earthquake and tries not be knock off the wire. Akita feels this women is like water "Are we going to dance or have a battle?" As Akita  raises her arms and do a small weird dance.

Bulbasaur lands on the ground and Vulpix jumps to the ground notcing this women in tights have two pokemon out on to the battle. Akita could hear a  Kirlia, but could not tell what other pokemon this women had as Akita feels another shake of the wire she is on as Bulbasaur and Vulpix watches out and make their moves.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 4, 2010)

*Battle at Crossroad Bluff, Psychic Juggernaut?*

?Abraaaaaa.? the little foxed face creature says sheepishly as it tilted it head.  Yeah ya missed meh.? William retorts as he press the button on his Pokeball.  ?We?ll see how ya do in ah real fight.? he bites as the Pokeball splits open allowing a flash of light to spill forth and cover the ground.  ?Cubone!? CB shouts as the light that surrounded him fade. ?Aaaaaabra.?  the bizarre Pokemon says again as he sits down. ?Abrrrrrrra. Abra.? it continues as sweat pours down CB?s back.  ?I deenea kno? CB. It jus? seems t? have taken ah wee nap?? William says in an almost confused manner.  ?Well if ya not gonna fight I?m gonna catch ya.? William says as he pulls another Pokeball out. Then with a heavy toss he lobs it at the sleeping Abra. ?Aaaabraaaa.? the Pokemon chants as the Pokeball rotates in midair getting dangerously close. The last instants were the longest as in an instant Abra?s form vanishes. The little red and white sphere hits the ground with a tap and bounce then rolls a foot or so away.  _ Missed_ William thinks to himself as the Abra appears next to the Pokeball. ?Abra.? it teases as it rocks back and forth.

 ?Fine, if ya gonna be thit way, this is gonna be war! CB Head Butt!? William cries as he points at the Abra intensely.  ?CUUUU!? CB hollers as he charges in. Small rocks and dust kick up in CB?s wake, determination was etched into his very being. ?Abra.? the little creature says again a it vanishes again as CB throws the attack. Stumbling forward CB barley catches himself from falling on his face as the Abra reappears behind him still very much asleep and in it?s sitting posture. ?Abraaaaa.? it says as a light blue aura appears around it?s body.  ?Cu!? CB shouts as it spins around in place aiming to attack with Head Butt again.  ?Cubone!? he declares, but is meet with empty space, the Abra appearing again behind CB as that erriee blue glow reappears around the Abra?s body.  William brings his right thumb up to his mouth and bites furiously, something was off. That Abra was up to something, that was when he remember the Pokedex had a move index. Pulling his had from his mouth he balls his hand into a fist snapping his fingers.  ?Thit be it!? he exclaims.

As quickly as he could muster he pulls the red device out of his pocket. With a press of the button the Dex is opened with it?s lens aimed on the Psi Pokemon. ?_ Attack, Calm Mind. Clearing it?s head of all thoughts a Pokemon will raise it?s defense against attacks with special properties as well as raise it?s own effectiveness of those type attacks._ William grunted as he heard what the Abra was doing.  ?It?s not good CB, ya gotta finish this quickly! Bone Club!? William shouts.  ?Bone.? CB says as he nods his head. Pulling his club high over his head CB charges in with a  mighty overhead chop. But like his last two attacks he is meet with empty space as the Abra teleports. Leaving only the ground to take the brunt of CB?s bustling rage. A small depression forms and dust  flies as CB?s club buries itself into the soft earth.  ?CUBONE!? he roars as he spins toward the Abra as it appears with a wide side slashing Bone Club ripping it form the ground. A stream of dirt and dust follows the attack as it homes in on it's target. ?Abra?? the crafty fox like Pokemon says as it vanishes again. Now rightfully angry CB growls wildly and swings his Club as the Abra appears, just to miss completely. ?Abra.? the Psi Pokemon says with a yawn as it body again briefly glows before it evades another Bone Club meant to knock it silly. 

CB pants loudly as he swings again, but the Abra is just too fast and Teleports again. But unlike the previous uses of the move the Abra reappears a foot or so behind were it was originally sitting, more disturbingly now it was standing.  ?Be on guard CB, somthin? dennea feel right.? William says in a concerned voice. But no sooner then he can get the warning out that the Abra raises it?s right hand in CB?s direction. ?Abraaaa.? it says lazily as a light blue glow can be seen though it?s shut eyes.  ?Cuuuuuuuuuuuu!? CB whines frightfully as he drops his club pulling both hands to his head as he thrashes to and fro.  ?Whit happened!? William asks frantically as he looks around.  ?I dennea see an attack.? he adds as the Pokedex hums to life again. ?_ ?Confusion.  A Psychic attack that can be used to affect the outer world or the mind._? William?s teeth grit loudly as he holds the Pokedex up as the lit button fades.  ?How ya suppose t? fight thit?? William asks as the color shining though Abra?s eyes dim seemingly releasing CB as the small Pokemon releases his head and slumps forward. 

Sweat pours down William?s face as his friend picks up his club. But as all seemed okay CB begins to act funny as it sways around in a nonsensical manner.  ?Whit?s wrong with ya CB?? William asks in concern. ?_ Confusion has a small chance of inflicting a confused state on Pokemon or people it is used on. In this state the afflicted are as much a danger to themselves as they are to anyone else._? the Pokedex chimes in quickly again answering William?s question.  ?Damn!? William spits as he folds the Pokedex up and puts it away, he had heard enough bad news in one sitting. Reaching into his pocket William frees CB?s Pokeball.  ?Cannea risk ya hurtin? yerself.? he mumbles as he activates the Pokeball. The red beam fires as he lines the button up on CB, but in his confused state CB wobble to the left narrowly avoids the beam. It harmlessly dissipates on the ground as sweat forms on William?s brow.  ?Return!? William says as he fires the beam again. This time it hits its mark and the small Cubone is encompassed in the red glow and vanishes.  ?I refuse t? lose t? this wee fox.? William growls as he pulls out his second Pokeball. 

 ?Alright Larvitar, yer up.? William says  as with a popping sound Larvitar appears out of the blinding light that flooded from it?s Pokeball.  ?Lar!!! Larvitar!? it announces triumphantly as that light fades. ?Abraaaaa.? the physic Pokemon replies as it falls back to a sit.  ?B? careful with this one.? William warms as his Larvitar begins to walk toward the Pokemon curiously. ?Abra.? it repeats as the Larvitar gets in closer. ?Abra.? it repeats again, but this time a small glow flashes beneath it?s eyelids again.  ?Laaaar!? Larvitar exclaims as it is pushes back by an unseen force. As he skids to a stop sweat forms on the side of it?s head as it turns to face William.  ?Aye, I kno? we jus? have t? b? careful.? William says in a reassuring tone. But in the back of his mind he was more worried now then ever.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 4, 2010)

As J ack wakew up, he can tell that a few hours have passed. His dream is still fresh in his mind. "I've got to save Akita and Irving, no matter how much of a coward I am". He expected his scared side to put up an all out fight, but while it was hard to resist the temptation to run, it was possible.

Jack ran through the maze of caves as fast as he could. This time no pokemon challenged him, aa if they knew he was leaving their home. It seemed that luck was on his side today, as he was also able to quickly find the exit.

Once Jack was out of the caves, however, he didn't know where to go. Perhaps the inn owner knew. Jack ran to town as fast as he could.

At one point during his journey, Jack passed a pair of passed out clowns at the entrance to the hot springs, but he just ignored them.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2010)

Irving and his pokemon were startled by the sudden change of events. The attack came suddenly and without warning, and it was powerful. He and Totodile were only recovering from the shock when another small boulder flew out of the mists, hitting Totodile squarely in the jaw. Another boulder was launched towards Totodile before he can even recover. Irving picked Totodile up, seconds before the second boulder crashed into the spot Totodile was. 

The attack did substantial damage, but nothing Totodile already went through. A bigger problem though is that the rock attack left Totodile in a daze, and in his state he wouldn't be able to run away as well as he usually does. "You'll be safer here pal." Irving removed Totodile's pokeball from his belt and pointed the device at his snout. A red beam of light covers the blue crocodile and warps him into the much-safer pokeball. His next main concern was the pokeball egg. He had little equipment that could properly protect the egg, save for the spider silk cover. Irving doubted if this would be sufficient defense, so just in case he took off his shirt and wrapped it around the egg before strapping it on the special vest given to him to carry it in the first place. His shirt wouldnt protect it much, but every little thing counts, plus it was a lot cooler this way.

For a second Irving considers whether or not to withdraw Rotom, but he got his answer quickly. Another rock blast flew towards Irving, and there was no time for him to dodge. At once a bolt of electricity intercepts the rock, shattering it into hundreds of smaller shards. 

Roro! Rotom said to its trainer. It was very angry at what happened to Totodile, and wanted revenge now.  Another rock flew towards them, and without even looking  Rotom shattered with another thundershock attack. That was answer enough for Irving.  

He knelt down, trying to make less of a profile for however the attacker was(thank goodness for Uncles advice on fighting long-range enemies, Irving thought), as did Rotom.Were going to run now pal, but can you set up a light screen first?  He explained. The lightning specter smiled, feeling that such a feat was too easy for it. It pointed its appendages upwards, shimmering light covering that greatly weakened special attacks covering them at once. With their shield up they ran deeper into the maze of hot springs. 

From their vantage point Mime Junior pulled its hat-like head in frustration, while his trainer merely shrugged. Moving targets were always more frustrating to hit than stationary ones, especially in a battlefield covered in steam like this. As a trainer who prefers long-range combat, line-of-sight was very important. Luckily he has spotters for that. 

Ever since light screen was activated no attacks from the mysterious enemy came. True, there was still the occasional clown trainer that got in the way, but they were dispatched soon enough with a paralyzing attack from Rotom. The increases in number of the mysterious machines standing on top of geothermal springs made Irving more wary, yet at the same time feel much safer. Whoever attacked them earlier hasnt attacked once again, and if the attack began again they would have a lot of cover. On the other hand several of the machines looked unstable, and a clean hit might cause a big explosion. That thought scared Irving, and he resumed his pace. 

Octillery, Octazooka. Mime Junior wrote. The red octopus snout-like mouth pressed down on itself like a spring, then fired a black ball of goop. 
As Irving and Rotom moved through the pathway the ball of goop struck, exploding right in front of Irving, hurting him and Rotom. The attack wasnt very powerful due to light screen, but who knows how powerful the next attack would be. There was precious little he could use for cover in the open space, and whats worse the mist was thinner here. Whoever the assailant was, he or she had a clean shot.

Astleys mask conveyed no expression, so his Mime Junior did instead, and it was one of smug confidence. Their enemy could be seen much more clearly now, so they no longer had to rely on Mystic grunts to figure out where they were. True they could see them now, but they had the distance advantage. Additionally to get to them they had to go through a myriad of hot springs and the creatures that lurked there. Rapidfire now. Bullet Seed.  Mime Junior wrote. 4 shells shot out of its snout in rapid succession. 

Irving saw it coming, and ducked reflexively while Rotom floated out of the way. The shells kept flying, and disappeared in the mist. He turns to the direction of the shells, and for the first time he finally sees their enemy. It was a man dressed in a black version of the mystic clowns red and white clown suits, though whether he was a man or woman Irving couldnt tell due to the mask he/she wore. An octillery was in front of the masked man, as well as a Mime Junior who carried a slate board for some reason.

So we meet. Mime Junior writes in large letters so Irving can see. Mime Junior erases it quickly, and scribbles something else. And so it shall end. A spire of mist rises from a geothermal spring, and from out of the spire a ray of purple circles hits Rotom, the light screen flashing brightly where Rotom was hit. Even with the shield it did considerable damage, which shows how much power their enemy mustered.

We cant fight them here pal! Lets run for it!Irving said as he applied a potion on his Rotom procured from his shorts pockets. He and Rotom ran as fast they could, and just in time too. Another of the purple rays(which was no doubt a psybeam) created a small crater where Irving was dressing Rotoms wound. They kept running, the bombardment of psybeams, rock blasts and bullet seeds relentless. 

By now fog caused by the gasses emitted from the springs was no more, as almost every spring at this point was covered in the strange machines earlier. There were large pipes attached to every machine, which lead straight to the direction Irving was now. Whatever was happening around here hell find the answers there. 

Just because the machines were around didnt mean the attacks stopped. The black clown was following them closely, continuing their fire. Octillerys tentacles were wrapped around the clowns waist,  allowing it to still fire at Irving though its trainer faced forward. Whats worse was that the trainer itself joined the fray, holding to remoraids in its hands and firing off water guns with scary precision. If it werent for the light screen theyd be down by now. 

The fight wasnt completely one sided however. Rotom did its best to block the attacks with thundershock, but that wouldn't do much help against Octillery's stronger attacks. "If this keeps up they'll beat us through attrition." Irving thought. Another octazooka blasted from Octillery's mouth, as well as 2 water guns from Remoraid. The attack hit both Irving and Rotom full force. By now Light Screen had faded, and with it their primary defense. 

From the top of one of the machines the black clown looked down upon Irving, his/her Mime Junior smirking. The Mime Junior writes something on its slateboard, then shows it to the injured Irving. "I, Astley have defeated you. You won't interfere with Team Mystic's plans again!"

A mixture of outrage and confusion filled his guts. "I don't even know who Team Mystic is! I just want to meet with the gym leader and air conditioning!"

"Roro!" Rotom agreed, then shot Astley with a thunder wave. 

Mime Junior tsked and used a thunder wave of its own to cancel the attack out. "How sad, you're just a random bystander after all. But you've seen too much, and you'll have to die now though. Octillery! Hydro Pump!" 

Octillery pointed its snout at Irving and Rotom, and fired the blast of water. 

"You're not hurting my pokemon!" Irving yelled and hugged Rotom, intent on using himself as a shield. He closed his eyes and prepared himself for the attack, but it never hit him. 

Totodile was standing in front of them, trying his best not to quiver in fear. A substitute burst into particles of light as it shielded them from the water gun. "To-toto-" He stuttered, but then he gathered his guts and yelled. "TOTODILE!"

Irving smiled, a single tear falling from his eye. Totodile was right, there weren't going to be any sacrifices today.Rotom floated towards Totodile, and bumped its forehead on the blue crocodile in a vague kiss. Totodile wasn't sure whether to blush or scream, but kept his cool.

"Hey, pals..." Irving stood up, a confident grin on his face. "How about we show this clown a lesson?" Both his pokemon nodded, with Rotom in particular eager to fight. "All right." He placed the egg on the ground, where Totodile dug up a small hole to hide it in. "Let's beat these guys!" A shimmering light covered the 3, flashing like an aura. 

"Beat Astley?" Mime Junior scoffed as he wrote that down. "A subordinate of team Mystic is unbeatable!"  Astley pointed his/her Remoraid and Octillery, then fired a water gun and hydro pump at the same time. 

Irving's grin widened to something maniacal. "ATTACK!" He ordered as Rotom and Totodile unleashed a combined water gun and thunder shock.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 4, 2010)

Bulbasaur and Vulpix waits and hears where the random pokemon is going to pop out of the grown. "Who are you and what do you want?" Akita feels another rumble. "You find out after I take you in" the women in tights says as she dose a filp and lands on her hands on the wire smothly and quick. " Kirlia future sight" the women says. Kirlia already knows what Bulbasaur and Vulpix is going to use which attacks. "Bulbasaur use razor leaf, Vulpix use ember at the Kirlia." Bulbasaur throws his leafs at the Kirlia but Kirlia dodge and use Confusion and hits Bulbasaur has it could not dodge as a Sandshrew pops up next to the Bulbasaur. Vulpix use ember on the Sandshrew, but the Sandshrew is fast and cuts the wire that Akita is standing on the wire. "Wurmple use String shot to make a nother wire." Wurmple spits out a string of silk where the wire was, Akita stumbles a bit but stays on the silk. Akita feels for Bulbasaur pokeball and pulls it out of her jacket. "Bulbasaur, return." Bulbasaur returns to his pokeball. Akita could sence something else and push her pokemon out of the way getting hit by another Sandshrew. 

"Bulba."

"Vul."

"Wurm."

The lady smiles "that is all you got" she said. "Sandshrew use Fury Swipes." The sandshrew move so fast it is hard for the Vulpix to dodge. "This looks bad, let's run" Wurmple gets the message and shoots another string of silk that Akita can run on as Vulpix jumps on the string of silk and runs after Akita. The women runs after Akita " Kirlia use futur sight, Sandshrew use Gyro Ball. Vulpix dodges the Gyro Ball as it jumps on Akita's back. Bulbasaur came out after Akita fell to the ground. "This is so over over, let's finish this. You should have not mess with me Soleil of  Team Mystic.

"I only wanted a gym battle and I don't know anything about Team Mystic, you fell for my trap."  "What trap" Soleil ask? "Bulbasaur use Leech seed on the sandshrew." Bulbasaur launch a seed right at Sandshrew at the moment stuck in sticky silk. As the seed went into Sandshrew as ivy spreads over it's body and starts draining energy. "Return Sandshrew" Soleil as the ivy and silk cover sandshrew went inside it's pokeball. "Your little traps will not work again" Soleil says. "Kirlia use double team, Sandshrew use sandstorm.

"Bulbasaur use Vinewhip to hit the correct Kirlia. Vulpix head out in the storm and find the Sandshrew." Bulbasaur did not have to see through the storm and use vinewhip to jump upward as Kirlia use Confusion knowing where Bulbasaur is going to land, Akita runs out onto the battle feild taking the hit where Bulbasaur is going to land as Kirlia shoots the beam at Akita. Bulbasaur lands and hits the Kirlia hard with the vine whip. "Use tackle, to finish it." Bulbasaur charges at Kirlia knocking it out. "Return Kirlia." Soleil says as her pokemon returns to it's pokeball.

Mean while as Vulpix is facing off with the Sandshrew "use ember, to draw it out." Akita feels she is a bit hurt, because of the fog and the sand does not know who got hurt or knock out. As the sand die down, Vulpix run towards Akita as the Sandshrew is knock out. "Do you want to run or continue dancing" Akita ask as she twirls her cane?


----------



## Burke (Mar 4, 2010)

----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E5 _ "The Shinx Outcast!"_​
When nwe last left our heroes, they had just encountered rivaling packs of Luxray and Jolteon. Within their encounter, and odd colored shinx seemed to be interested in sam and his turtwig. What proplems will the duo encounter next? Stay tuned to find out.

An unfortunate circumstance had befallen upon Sam and Turtwig as the trusty scooter that sam's father had so generously forced him to take, had broken down along the cycling path to Spark Foam City. After tinkering with the engine, Sam had come to a conclusion.

"Its broken."

"Turtwig?" It responded with a sort of pokemon sarcasm.

"Dont think i dont get your meaning." He said casting the pokemon looks.

Sam sat down in front of the scooter, frustrated.

"Ugh, now how are we going to ger to Spark Foam?" He asked rhetorically.

"Twig." Turtwig responded, not understanding the rhetorical aspect of the question.

Out of the bushes, and arch of electricity struck next to Sam and Turtwig.

They both jumped up in surprise.

"Aw man, not again, show yourselves you bullies!"

From the bush out jumped the odd little shinx from before.

"Shinx!"

*DING* "Shinx, the Spark pokemon, when it feels threatened it will create a cloak of electricity to fend of predators."

"Oh hey, youre that one from before arent you? Those others didnt seem to treat you very well did they?"

"Shinx," It said looking down, but then it snapped back, attempting to look threatening, "Shinx! Shinx!" Its body began humming with electricity.

"Wow yourse pretty powerful for your small size. Whats this, do you want to battle us?"

"Shinx!" It said in reaffirmation.

"Alright, alright! My first Pokemon battle! I hope you know that i plan on capturing you if i win." He said, already holding a pokeball.

"Shinx, Shinx!" It wasnt going to back down.

"Alright Turtwig, well make the first move, its just like in training." He ushered his first attack, "Use Tackle!"

"Twig, Twig, Twig, Twig!" It said as it rushed the wild yellow shinx.

The shinx jumped to the side in time to avoid being tackled, but sam soon issued his next command.

"Now follow up with Bite!"

"Twig!" It said as it chomped down on Shinx's tail.

"Shiiiinx!" It cried out in pain as it attempted to free itself. It then sent an electric current from its body into turtwig.

Despite being a grass type, and electric attacks not doing as much damage to him, it still inflicted damage, and forced Turtwig to remove his grip. Turtwig leaped back to prepare for another attack.

Now, even though Shinx's moves up until now seemed powerful, he was still small, and the attacks took alot out of him. After two attacks, it was already panting.

It suddenly ran foward at Turtwig.

"Watch out Turtwig, its going to tackle you now!" But his commands were too late as shinx barreled into Turtwig.

"Twig!"

The shinx jumped back.

"Use Tackle again Turtwig, get him!"

"Turtwig!"

On this attempt, Turtwig's own Tackle impacted Shinx. The attack was super effective and sent shinx flying.

"Shiiinx!"

After landing the shinx struggled to get up.

"Now finish it up with a Razor Leaf!"

"Twig!" It said as a sharp leaf flew and struck the Shinx which once again fell to the ground. 

Despite the consecutive attacks, the shinx once again tried to get up.

"That shinx is pretty stubborn."

Sam was about to issue a final attack, but instead of using its own attack, the shinx used the last of its energy to send an electric arc over to the scooter which just so happened to jumpstart its dead battery. With that the shinx collapsed, it had feinted.

"Nows my chance," Sam said as he hurled the pokeball at the shinx which enveloped it with its red light. The center button on the ball glowed red for a moment and it finally settled.

"Yes! Yes! Yes!" He cheered as he picked up the ball and pointed it to the sky. "I just got ... a Shinx!"

"Twig, twig, Turtwig!" His companion cheered along.

The two continued to dance and cheer until it was time for them to continue on to their destination.

With the trek to Spark Foam City finally resumed, what challenges and adventures await Samd and his new Pokemon? Come back next time to find out!
*>TO BE CONTINUED*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 4, 2010)

Luke heads into a small town, Chimchar close behind, "What kind of place is this? It doesn't even have a Pokecenter...," he turns back to Chimchar, "Looks like your just gona' have to suck it up."

"Char!"

"Yea, I'm sure your fine..." he walks through the town, "Whatever, lets just look around," as they stroll through the town he notices every light in the buildings begin to flicker and eventually they all go out.

"DAMMIT!" someone shouts as they bust out of the house, "That little bastard is killing us!" Luke scratches his head, "What're you talking about?" the old man whips out a bounty poster with a little green pokemon on it, "This little bastard has been causing power outages in this town for weeks!"

"How's it do that?" Luke asks looking at the poster, "It's an Electrike, and a damn powerful one...Cause it's an electric type it keeps fuckin' with our power."

Luke snatches the power, "An electric type eh? It's mine..." the old man looks at him, "Bah, no one's been able to capture it yet. It's one tough little bugger."

"Sounds good to me, like I want a pushover as my Pokemon," suddenly they hear a scream, "Looks like it's striking again, it steals the occasional food as well to get by." Luke and Chimchar head off.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 4, 2010)

Chapter 10: The journey continues! Wait isn't that--?!

Ace has traveled for several days now and just passed Cirus Falls, he was all scratched up by attacks from the wild pokemon roaming that region.
Cyndaquil was pretty beaten up as well, only Nincada was still perfectly fine he really was a natural born fighter, never losing a battle.

Ace got into a conversation with a fisherman who was bragging about how he could catch pokemon even without special fishing rods.
He used a big net and had thrown it in the water.
Catching a Poliwag and a Egg with it.

"See I told ya! I told you I could catch fish this way! Now I'll catch it with this netball!!"
A young man shouted holding the net tightly and a pokeball in his other hand.

"W-Wait! That color! Poliwag is that you?!" Ace was dumbfounded

"Ofcourse it's a Poliwag, and now it will be mine!!" He threw the pokeball but it got deflected by some strange force.

"So it is you!" Ace said with a smile on his face, but suddenly he realized the distance the Poliwag would have travelled alone and without permission from Ace "Poliwag! Why did you follow me? You could have gotten lost and never been able to return home again!"

Poliwag remained silent and looked down with a sad face
"But I'm glad you're here! Come over here!" he kneeled down and stretched his arms wide
"Poli!!" He "^_^'d" and jumped in Ace's arms

"W-Wait a second!! I deserved that one! I caught it!! Please trade it with me for my Goldeen!" The fisher pleaded

Ace stood up with Poliwag held tight
"I'm sorry, Poliwag is mine, we've known each other now for years, you know, my dad caught it for me when he left home years ago..."

The fisher's eye twitched, he threw several pokeballs releasing five Goldeen's
"Now you've done it!! Give me th--" The Goldeen's flopped around on the ground

Poliwag turned towards the trainer and hypnotic rings came off him.
Making the Fisher and his pokemon fall asleep

"Y-You know attacks?!"
"Polii!!"

Not caring about the fisher they happily cheered together and eventually left towards further south, setting for Spark Foam City!


----------



## Kuno (Mar 4, 2010)

*Rin…*

“That sounds perfectly amazing!”  Rin said excited over the lake as she spun around gleefully.  She continued to suck on her lollipop as she looked down at the pokemon.  “Sound good to you guys?  Have a little time relaxing near the water-”  She was cut off mid-sentence.

“TORCHIC!”  The torchic stopped and lectured Rin.  “Tor.  Tor. Torchic.  Chick.”

“I know you don’t swim.”  Rin laughed picking up the little bird and kissing her on the head.  “I didn’t mean you had to go in the water.  You can just relax and have fun.”

“Ee.  Eevee.  Eevee.”  The little pokemon raced around her feet.  

“See, Vee will take care of you.”

“Tor…”  She answered as Rin put her back on the ground and the pair ran off once more.

“So I guess that sounds great.”  Rin smiled at Simon as they walked.  The wind blew gently as they walked with soft sounds coming from the forest around them.  “It really is beautiful here.  Not cold and sleety like at home…”  She sighed slightly as she let her hands trail over the silky broad leaf of a plant.  “Why I don’t like to fight…”  

Putting her head back Rin looked up at the green leafed canopy above them.  Her eyes adjusting each time the golden sun fell through and caressed her face.  “I understand now why Mom loved being a ranger so much…”  She smiled sadly as if her mind was in another world.  “When pokemon battle it can become…vicious.  Especially if it is with trainers that don’t care about them.”  Rin crossed her arms and rubbed them as if a chill had descended on her.  “Then that can interfere with the environment around them.  Ever seen an Steelix that has been really pissed off?  They rage…and they are difficult to calm down…”  A very sad look crossed Rin’s face as she looked toward the ground.  “Anyway, I don’t want to ever be part of something like that.  It’s not right…”  After a moment she smiled up at Simon.  “So what kind of pokemon do you think we will see?”  She asks and holds out her bag of lollipops to see if Simon wanted one.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 4, 2010)

"Mud!" Mudkip said in its little voice as Katashi splashed it in the face.
"Ah" Katashi said as he was hit with water gun in the face by mudkip.
"Feebas" Feebas said as she shot a water pulse at both washing them on land.
"Good one Feebas, you deserve this for winning the splash athon" Katashi said giving feebas a pokeblock as a prize.
"VVVIIIIII!!!!" They heard a screach.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 5, 2010)

*Battle at Crossroad Bluff, Sign of Desperation*

William?s eyes roll over the battle field, he was in one hell of a situation. The Pokedex?s entry for this Pokemon was less then stellar. It was suppose to run at the slightest hint of danger. That was wrong. Hell the picture that the Pokedex had for the imp was all wrong too. Although it hardly made sense it made perfect sense. William?s teeth grind across one another as he formulates attack options in his head. But as he comes up with one he rejects it. Larvitar was a close range fighter. He knew Bite, Dig and Sandstorm the latter of which would have been hell of a lot more useful if the thing wasn?t Psychic. William pulled his right thumb back up to his mouth and chomped down hard, so hard that a stream of blood ran down the side of his hand. ?Abra.? the fox like creature says it just sets there. It was mocking him, wanting him to make the first move. William?s face turned a light shade of red as he continued to bite on his thumb.  ?Larvitar, Lar!? Larvitar says in concern as sweat forms on the side of his head.

_ He?s right_ William thinks as he pulls his hand form his mouth.  ?Aye, yer right.? he says as he slings his hand to his side.  ?Larvitar, Dig!? William commands as with a splat his blood leaves a neat crescent shaped arc on the ground.  ?Tar!? Larvitar exclaims as he leaped into the air. He was just happy this fight was under way. A slight sound of claw on earth is heard moments later as the little green Pokemon vanishes below the surface. ?Aaaaaabraaaaaaa.? the Psi Pokemon yawns unimpressed with the efforts of the opposing Larvitar. William waits patiently, he knew that Larvitar wasn?t a fool, he?d bide his time before making an attack, he might even feint an attack. Suddenly the ground mounds up as a line streaks for the Abra, but what at first looked to be a direct straight on attack turned out to be a ploy as the mound vanishes under the Abra. ?Abra.? it said plainly as it sat through five more feint charges that came at quicker and quicker intervals.

But what ever the plan was the Abra just sat there chanting it?s name happily. Each mock charged built up Larvitar?s speed until the attack actually came. The ground ruptures underneath the Abra and Larvitar?s body explodes form the soil and rock his claw aimed for a powerful uppercut, but as with each attack that CB had tried the Abra vanishes and Larvitar clumsily hits the ground chin first.  ?Lar?!? he whines as the Abra appears behind him still sitting. ?Abra.? it says playfully as it started to glow using Calm Mind again.  ?Larvitar quickly Use Sandstorm and follow up with Bite!? William yells as Larvitar laid on the ground. Cutting a glance toward William, Larvitar nods his head and throws itself into a spin that quickly whips up a storm of sand. Sweat forms on Abra?s brow as it is swallowed by the storm. Then quickly as he could Larvitar snaps out with a Bite attack since he was so close. William hears Larvitar?s teeth slam together. Hearing that could only mean one thing, Larvitar missed.  ?Press th?s attack Larvitar! Bite, Bite, Bite!? William says loudly so his voice could be heard over the raging storm.  ?Lar.? Larvitar says acknowledging William?s command. 

The battle played up eerily similar to CB?s battle. With each attack Larvitar threw Abra just Teleported and used Calm Mind to increase it?s power and defense. That was until Abra was ready to attack again. The only difference was William couldn?t see it coming to warn Larvitar. Then to Larvitar?s surprise the Abra appears right in front of him with it?s small arm held out in his direction. ?Abra.? it says nonchalantly as a light blue glow emanated under it?s eyelids. With a pounding Confusion the Sandstorm grinds to a halt as Larvitar is hammered and tosses away. With a solid thud Larvitar hit?s the ground and bounces to a stop a foot or so from William.  ?Larvitar!? William gasp as he makes a break for his Pokemon. A casual as can be Abra sits back down and watches William as he hovers over his Pokemon.  ?Ya okay lad?? William asks as he scoops up his Larvitar in his arms. It takes him a second to respond but Larvitar springs back to life and pulls himself from William?s grasp.  ?Laaaar?? it says panting heavily.  ?Good t? see ya still have fight in ya lad.? William says as he pulls himself back to his feet. He wanted to throw in the towel, but he knew that neither CB nor Larvitar would forgive him.

Then almost as if CB read William?s thoughts a bright light flood from his inner pocket and hits the ground, now fully back to his senses CB walks out.  ?Cubone.? he says as he props his Bone Club on his right shoulder.  ?Aye, I kno? I?m not givin? up yet.? William replies as the Abra?s head tilts to the side. ?Aabraa.? it says mockingly as it Teleported closer.  ?Is thit ah fact, fine have it yer way.? William says as he formulates a new strategy. If this cocky little fox wanted a two on one he would get it.  ?Alright. Larvitar. Sandstorm then Dig! CB Leer then press the attack with Bone Club and Head Butt!? William commands. With out a word his Pokemon set into action as CB?s eyes lock with his opponent?s closed lids. As they both glow under Leer?s effects Larvitar whips up a Sandstorm and vanishes form view digging deep into the ground. Moments later CB charges in and swings hard with his club. As predicted the Abra Teleports again. But this time William was hoping that would happen. With a growl CB charges in and throws a Head Butt and as the Abra Teleports he throws a Bone Club where he thought the Abra would appear. The guess was right but the Abra was able to react in time to vanish again just as the club would have connected. 

This dance plays out until William sees what he wants to see through the storm, and that is the Abra to appear on his feet a clear sign that he was about to use Confusion.  ?Bite Nao!? William yells. On that command the ground pushes aside to the left of Abra?s feet. The fox was so preoccupied with CB that he didn?t notice Larvitar?s approach as he had forgotten that it had used Dig earlier. *CHOMP!!!* with one powerful snap Larviar?s teeth sank into the Abra?s ankle. What ever it was planning was halted there as it?s whole body shivered in pain. It?s eyes snapped open, one wider then the other, then with a gritting sound it shouted, ?Aaaaaabraaaaa!? This was the opening and CB knew it, he didn?t need any command.  ?Cubone!? he exclaims as he swings with a Bone Club. * SmAcK!* the attack connects soundly enough to knock the Abra up and out of Larvitar?s grasp.  A instant later Abra hits the ground hard and falls motionless. 

With  a glint in his eye William pulls another Pokeball form his vest and lobs it. With a soft thwack the Pokeball bounces off the Abra and a white light swallows the Abra. The Poekball then hits the ground with a small bounce and rolls to a stop. It then shakes a grand total of three times before the red light fades and a clicking sound can be heard.  ?Thit makes three!? William says with a smile flashing the Victory sign. CB and Larvitar only shake hands erum?.claws  as the Sandstorm subsides. With relieved walk William retrieves the Abra Pokeball. Then looking at it he walks to the other Pokeball he tossed. After pocketing it he calls forth his new Pokemon. In a flash of light Abra appears before the three sitting. It?s arms folded over it chest and a fresh set of band-aids shaped in a ?X? was affixed on it?s left jaw.  ?Where do ya git those Band-Aids.? William asks as sweat rolls down the side of his face.  ?Abra..? Abra says in an annoyed tone.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2010)

The 2 water attacks collided with each other, striking with such force that jets of water scatter from the point of collision, creating small cracks on the ground wherever they land. Though Totodile was putting up a fight, the force released by Octillery was too much for the little guy, and in seconds his attack was overwhelmed. Light screen and his elemental typing reduced much of the damage Octillery would've done, but the same can't be said for Irving and Rotom. They were drenched in water, and there was a clear bruise on Irving's shoulder, where the Hydropump hit. 

On the other side, Astley and his/her were just as damaged as Irving's. While Totodile's water attack did nothing to hurt them, Rotom's electric attacks were a different story. Since all his pokemon save Mime Junior were water type it did a lot of damage to them. Both remoraids were out of commission, but Octillery was still able to fight.However they can't risk getting hit again, so falling back and attacking while they retreat is Astley's best option now.

"You'll pay for that!" Mime Junior writes on its slateboard. Octillery fires an octazooka on the ground, creating a cover of smoke for Astley to escape. Fighting them within their range was a big mistake, Astley mused as he jumps away from the machine he was standing on. It'll be easy enough for them to find another good sniping point, and from there Astley can take down Irving without having to face them.

A blast of hot gas hits Astley in the back, knocking Mime Junior off his/her head and ripping open the back of his clothes. 

"If I'd known you were running away, I wouldn't have hidden my pokemon egg." One of the machines attached to the hot springs was floating above them, glowing with a purple aura. Rotom's angry face can be seen on the center, sparks coming out of its eyes. On top of the machine were Irving and Totodile, the former holding the pokemon egg. 

Astley tried the octazooka trick again, but a zap from Rotom struck his/her Octillery instead. "I want answers." Irving said as Rotom hovered above Astley ominously. The sniper clown slowly backed up towards a particularly large spring that hasn't been covered with a machine like the others. "What are these pumps for? Why are you gathering hot water from the springs? Where's the gym leader?"  

Mime Junior writes something on the slateboard and shows it to Irving. "It is all for the glory of Team Mystic and the boss. A fool like you wouldn't understand." 

"That's not a good enough answer. Tell me more." Irving demanded. Rotom pointed a hose-like apendage that used to pump water from the hot springs at Astely, ready to fire another blast of boiling water.

"A fool like you wouldn't understand." Mime Junior wrote again. 

"Then I'll just have to ruin your operation!" Irving declared.

Mime Junior's eyes widened. Astley jumped back at this declaration in fury. They will not ruin Team Mystic's plan. "Not if they get you." Mime Junior wrote. Octillery fires another rock blast, and by reflex Rotom countered by electrocuting the red octopus. The rock attack however, wasn't aimed at them, but at the hot spring behind Astley. 

"GYARADOS!!"

A titanic serpent roughly half the size of the Onix they fought(which was still gigantic in comparison to Irving.) rose from the waters. It sees Rotom, concluding that as the largest target it was surely the one that attacked her. After all, why would a small enemy challenge a Gyarados. 

"Pokemon... live in the springs?"  Irving said, astonished. 

"In the springs of Red Fire, a particular strain of Magikarp have evolved to thrive in the hot waters of the larger springs, and by extension their much more powerful variant Gyarados." Astley's Mime Junior explained through its slateboard. "They will deal with you." 

Gyarados attacks with a powerful tackle, creating a large crater where Irving and Rotom were. It continued its attack, forcing them back. Astley took the opportunity to escape while Gyarados attacked, and the last Irving saw of him/her was his/her back as Astley escaped. 

"We don't have time to deal with this!" Irving said. Whatever plans he had to deliver Ace's envelope and get some air conditioning had to be postponed for now. Whatever team mystic was planning had to be stopped first. "Rotom, use hydro pump again! empty your load to the north! 

Rotom grinned, and aimed the hose towards town. Seconds before Gyarados hits them a blast of water propels them to the south, where they crash at a large clearing overlooked by a strange cylindrical machine with pipes attached to it. Tired from using much of its energy on that last attack, Rotom removes itself from the machine it possessed, turning it back to normal. Irving and Totodile got off the machine, the latter sitting on Irving's shoulder. 

"Alright pals, let's ruin these mystic guys' operation!" Irving said, smiling. 

"Ruin our operation? HOW NAIVE!" A familiar voice bellowed from on top of the machine bellowed. Irving looked up, and found himself face-to-face with the leader of this operation. 

"You may have gotten through our defenses child, but rest assured the GREAT HOUDINE shall finish you here!" The caped magician declared. "Let us begin our TITANIC BATTLE!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 5, 2010)

Akita knows she is hurt a few bruises on her face and arms from taking on that attack for her Bulbasaur. Soleil starts dancing to escape this sitution. "Wurmple, use String shot to tie this lady up." Wurmple spits a string of silk at Soleil intill she is in a cacoon "bulbasaur, use tackle and send her flying." Bulbasaur charges towards the cacoon and hit it has hard as he can. "I still want to know who Team Mystic and the reason the kidnap Ace."

Akita have not have the time as three more clowns surrounds her and her pokemon. "From Team  mystic, right. I guessing my friend Irving is taking on your boss." "Your friend will lose" the female clown says. "The show begin" the female friend says. The third clown says nothing. As the three of theclowns release their pokemon. Mankey,Pidgey, and a Girafarig. The three clowns needed a advantage and say their attacks for their pokemon at the same time. The man who is riding the 

"Girafarig use takle" the lady clown say, "Mankey useLow Kick" the second clown says, "Pidgey use Quick Attack the third clown says unsure if he fell asleep at a point. The three pokemon use their attacks on Bulbasaur, Wurmple, and Vulpix. "Bulbasaur use Vinewhip and grap on to the Mankey. Vulpix use ember when it comes into reach. Wurmple first dodge than use posion sting." Bulbasaur vines shoot out of his back as Mankey kicks Bulbasaur low and Bulbasaur blocks it and swings him around as his vines let go of the Mankeys leg. As the Grafarig charges at the Wurmple, she dodge than posion the Grafarig with her horn. "I have to go before my pokemon dies" the clown says and runs off. Pidgey came in for its attack as ffast Vulpix and shot a blast of fire from her mouth and burns the Pidgey wings as it dives into on e of the hotsprings. The clown jumps into the hot springs to get it.

The man punches Akita again as Akita dodge it and it him with her can as it breaks again. 

Akita hears a Tauros charging right at them "Bulbasaur, I know you are tire and needs a rest and so does everyone else, but use Vine whip to stop a Tauros froming killing us."

"Bulba."

As the Tauros charge at them  as Akita, Bulbasaur, Wurmple, and Vulpix dodge the Tauros as Bulbasaur vines come out and trips the Tauros up. "Wurmple, get this Tauros some medcine, use posion sting." "the man who is riding the Tauros did not fell off and his Tauros is hurt gets off it "Who done that?" "Who are you?" "It will come to me in a minute as he runs towards Akita and punches as Akita use her cane to block the punch as the cane snaps in two. "You want to fight, bring it." The man pulls out a pokeball "Return Tauros" and the Tauros went into it's pokeball. The man pulls out another pokeball Medicham come on out" after a red light came then the Medicham appear."What are made from, rock? You own me a new cane. Medicham copys his masters moves at Bulbasaur to get even what happen to the Tauros. "Do you want your pokemon to die." as the man tries kicking her, Akita dodge again. Dropping the broken cane punching him back her fist bleed. Medicham use a kick to Bulbasaur who dodge. "I have another Tauros, but that was my first Tauros" and the man starts screaming as he punch her in the stomache and Akita falls to the ground.

Something snaps in Bulbasaur and takles the Medicham, but ease dodges as Vulpix let out a stream of fire at the Medicham who could not dodge and gets it by the flames. "Now I remember my name it is Barnum." Akita starts coughing up blood "Bulbasaur use Leech eed, Wurmple posion sting." Bulbasaur shot a seed at Medicham who dodge and ends up in front of Wurmple as she sting the Medicham as it feels the poision go through it's body.

"NO" Barnum screams as he is going to slam his fist in Akita's face, Vulpix swnds a shot of flames at Barnum.

"Vul, Vulpix."

"I have enough, return Medicham" as Bamun runs off in the distance. Akita stands up, holding her stomache "You guys were great. Let's catch up to Irving."

"Vul."

"Bulba."

"Wurm."

Bulbasaur wraps his vines around Akita's leg to help guild her intill she gets a new cane and continue walking as they catch up to Irving.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 5, 2010)

Jack eventually found himself back at Northwind town. He ran to the inn, hoping he would find Akita and Irving there.

He went up to the old woman who ran the front desk and asked "Have you seen the people I came here with?".

She considered for a moment, then said "I directed them to the hotsprings. I wouldn't go there if I was you though. Theres evil afoot". An old man asleep in a chair across the room murmured "Evil..."

"Thank you mam" he said, sprinting out. He had to get to the hotsprings.

Then he remembered when he had passed the hotsprings. "I've got to stop them. Those damn clowns".


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 5, 2010)

*Aftermath at Crossroad Bluff, Onward to Domino City! Or is it?*

 ?Where do ya git those band-aids?? William asks as sweat formed on the side of his head. He could understood if he put them on Abra. But he had just caught this Pokemon. Then there were those Geodude back before he entered Blast Mountain.  ?Abra?? the little fox faced Pokemon said un-empathetically.  ?Come on Lad. Dennea b? thit way. Ya knew there was ah risk o? being caught when ya challenged ah trainer.? William says as more sweat flows down his face.  ?Abra?? the Abra repeats in the same droll tone as it twist from William?s gaze.  ?I dennea have th? time t? deal with this right nao.? William says with a sigh. He was so hoping that he and Abra could be friends right off the bat. Holding Abra?s Pokeball up a red light fires out and encompasses the creature in a flash the Abra is gone and back in it?s new home. 

 ?Lar? Larvitar. Tar.? Larvitar says as he turns toward William.  ?Cubone ba Bone.? CB adds agreeing with Larvitar?s assessment of the situation.  ?Aye, thit was ah bit more rocky then ah would have hoped.? Williams says as he fishes for the two?s Pokeballs.  ?We jus? have t? give the wee lad ah bit o? time t? warm up t? us.? William adds as he activates the spheres. In a flash the two are scooped up and back in their safe little spheres.  ?Well David says I can git t? ah couple places from here?. Nao where do ah go?..? William says as he scans his surroundings. For the life of him he couldn?t remember what David had told him, but luckily there were a set of signs ahead. With a bit of a hop in his step William walks over to it. Once he reaches it he realized how unique it was, well to say the least. 


*Hot-tub Shaped Sign: Red Fire Springs This Way <
Caption  Come and see the most Beautiful Hot springs in the world and bask in their warmth. Refuted to heal the nastiest of burns and sooth the most damaging of wounds. Once your hear you?ll never want to leave.*

* Snowflake Shaped Sign: Artic Flora Town This Way >
Caption  Come and feel like home. Once you?re here you feel like family. Stop by and try our world famous hot coco.*

*Arrow Shaped Sign: Lamprey Town this Way ^
Caption Home of world renown Professor Pine, if you?re a budding trainer or a seasoned veteran you are never too old to learn a thing or two.*

William rubbed his chin as he read the signs, there were no mentions of  Domino City.  ?I thought thit David said thit ya could git t? Domino from here.? William complains as he continues to look over the sign. That is when he noticed some smaller text under the caption for Lamprey Town. Leaning in closer he continues to read. 

_ Domino City this way ^^_ William sweat drops a bit seems he wasn?t lied to after all, he just had to go though Lamprey Town or so it seemed. Pulling on the straps of his Hiker?s Bag William sets off in the direction of Lamprey. He whistles a tune as he walks alone as dried grass and leaves crunched beneath his feet to an imagined beat. This wasn?t so bad he thinks as he strolls along. That happiness however is about to be challenged very soon. Lamprey was closer to Crossroad Bluff then William could have imagined in what seemed like no time he sees the town come into view. But as he got closer what he saw didn?t sit right. A trail of smoke was coming his way and soon the roar of an engine can be heard as a motorcycle comes into view. William feels a senking sensation in his stomach as that stained white shirt looked awfully familiar. As William came into the man?s view a syndical smile slipped across his face as he rears the back up on it?s hind wheel. It?s engine races as the man lands it and revving the throttle he cirlces William once or twice leaving him in a dust cloud as he pulls over and stops.

As the man hops off his bike two other bikes pull up and come to a stop as well. ?Well, well, well. What have we hear?? a familiar voice booms as a form takes shape in the mist. ?I?m glad you saved me the trouble of finding you boy. To bad I can?t say the same about your partner, looks like we?ll have to track him down.? the voice adds as two other forms appear beside the first as the dust settles.  ?You.? William says as he falls to a defensive stance his hands right hand clutched over his chest prone to reach for his Pokeballs. ?I?m glad you remember me punk, I hope you didn?t forget what you done to my Geodude and Onix.? He says as he steps forward cracking his knuckles. ?I bet you were hoping you?d never see me again. But no one screws over 8-Ball, leader of  Black Sharpedo Gang.? he gloats as he holds his ?associates? back. ?Now here is what is going to go down. We?re going to beat you down in a Pokemon battle. Then after I kill you we?re going to take your Pokemon. Understand?? he asks as he starts to reach for his own Pokeball. William can only grit his teeth as he sees the other two reach for Pokeballs as well.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 6, 2010)

Houdine threw his top hat to the ground, laughing maniacly. 3 rays of light came out from the hat's opening, releasing 2 small bell-like creatures and a fox-like creature holding two a spoon. 

"Chimecho, Kadabra, unleash the might of the mystic arts, Psywave!" He ordered. 

"Chiime chime chime!" The two chimecho rose to the air, their eyes glowing with psychic power. Kadabra's eyes shone with the same energies as the Chimecho, and with a loud roar of 'KADABRA' all 3 unleashed their attack. 

Irving and his pokemon ducked and ran, but the psywaves resonated throughout the battlefield. The chimechos' beams hit him and Totodile, dealing a large amount of damage to the blue crocodile and giving Irving a migraine.The difference in damage between the two attacks was surprising. As a precaution Rotom used the protective light screen once again, although how effective it would be to an attack that has a random level of power remains to be seen. 

"Looks like the fight against Astley took a lot out of us, didn't it pals?" He said to his pokemon. Totodile and Rotom nodded, but the latter seemed excited that they weren't at 100%. "Rotom, thunder wave!" He ordered. Smiling, Rotom unleashed a wave of paralyzing electricity, hitting Kadabra at once. The chimecho weren't targeted, but since Kadabra looked like the strongest of the group he had priority.

Houdine laughed, finding the move worthless. "IS THAT IT? HOW WEAK!" The magician sneered. "CHIMECHO, LET THE SOUNDS OF YOUR SOOTHING TUNE FILL THE AIR!"

A beautiful sound rang from the Chimecho's bodies. The electricity pulsing through Kadabra's body dissipated into nothing as the sounds resonated in Kadabra's ears.

"I don't think we can win this."Irving thought. "But we can ruin their plans!" He gestured to Totodile, who dove into the ground at once, tunneling towards the large machine Houdine was standing on. While Irving had no idea what their plans were, any device that big would definitely have a role in it.

"How quaint." Houdine scoffed. "Allow me to show you my true might, child! An even greater perfomance than the one last night!" 

"Umm, I didn't watch the entire show. I left after that clown guy started." Irving said, grinning. That should piss him off.

"YOU DARE INSULT ME!? WHY THAT'S WORSE THAN INTERFERING WITH MY PLANS!!!" Totodile burst out of the ground, but not of his own volition. He floated harmlessly a few meters in front of the machine he was supposed to destroy. 

"What the-" Irving also began to float upwards like Rotom, but unlike the electric specter he was having a hard time moving. 

Houdine himself was floating in the air as well, and so was his Kadabra. The 2seemed to be walking in the air as comfortably as they would on the ground. 

"End of the line boy!" The magician yelled. "MY POKEMON! EXTRASENSORY!"

The 3 pychics unleashed their attack, striking Rotom, Totodile and Irving in a relentless assault of psychic energies.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 6, 2010)

As Akita, Bulbasaur, Wurmple and Vulpix continues walking "Next time I am going to get a cane made of steel."

"Bulba" question his master?

Vulpix fur stands up on her back, as Bulbasaur and Wurmple became tense. "There is evil up ahead, everyone becareful. Akita sence danger and also sence that somebody is near the danger. "Irving, oh no, let's hurry." Akita, Bulbasaur, and Vulpix runs in the direction as Wurmple rides on Akita;s shoulder. Akita runs into the danger and stops when she is a sound of a machine. Bulbasaur runs over to Totodile and nudge the blue crocodile not getting a response.

Houdine spots Akita "You must be the second trainer you got passed my clowns. To me there is something weird with you. "You are weir yourself, circus freak." Houdine smirks "You will not be standing here much longer, Chimecho use Psywave Kadabra Psybeam." The three pokemon eyes glow with with psychic power as psychic waves went through out the battle feild. "Dodge" "As Bulbasaur, Vulpix, and Akita ran and duck. Houdine starts laughing sicken laugh, "I guess you did not catch my show last night either." "Maybe, maybe not." As Akita and her pokemon gets damage "Bulbasaur, use razor leaf on Chimecho. Vulpix use Ember to destroy the machine and Wurmple use tackle on Kadabra."  

As Vulpix runs towards the second Chimecho, and shot a flame of embers at the Chimecho, missing it and hits the machine only taking on little damage. It is better than nothing. As the first Chimecho sends a with psychic wave as Bulbasaur dodges and sends a few leaves at the first Chimecho. The Kadabra as it sends out another psychic wave at Wurmple who dodge as it takes on less damage against the bug pokemon. "Bulbasaur, Vulpix return, we can't win this battle, we need help." "Bulbasaur and Vulpix return to their pokeballs. "You are nother weak person on this darn Earth.

"I am not a weak person, you are weak to do this to pokemon. Wurmple use string shot on one of the Chimecho." Wurmple dodges the Kadabra and charges at the Chimecho dhooting a string of silk at the Chimecho. Akita tries to stay conscious as the battle continue wonder where is Jack, she need him to help her out befor falls into unconscious.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 6, 2010)

The combined attack of the 3 psychics drive Irving and Totodile to the ground. Rotom manages to break out of the attack but is in a daze after that powerful move. Suddenly a razor leaf hits one of the chimecho, breaking its focus. The other psychic pokemon and Houdine turn to see Akita and her 3 pokemon, and seeing as they haven't been crushed by the psychic barrage, face them.  

Akita's attacks keep Houdine occupied long enough for Irving to get out a super potion. He thanks bulbasaur for its help, and applies the potion to Totodile. It wouldn't do him much, since he can only heal one of his pokemon and with the current situation one isn't going to be enough. The damage Totodile had already taken brought him to the brink, and with a few more hits he'll be knocked out. "This'll sting pal." He holds Totodile close to his chest, spraying the salve on Totodile. 

"Toto..." He uttered while he flinched at the stinging pain the potion caused on his wounds. 

"Just stick tight to me pal, we'll get through this." Totodile's scales scratch Irving's chest as the creature nuzzles him for comfort. Normally Irving likes it when he is pokemon are huddled together as if the temperature was below zero(as it usually is at night in Artic Flora) but Irving feels only alarm. "THE EGG!"

He looks around frantically for it, and finds Rotom hovering around the egg, intercepting any attack that comes close to it either with a thunder shock or by blocking the damage with its own body. Rotom notices his master and waves its apendage, its grin reflecting how much Rotom was enjoying the fight. Whenever an enemy comes close Rotom would shoot lightning at them to prevent any attack from hitting the pokemon egg.  

"Nice of you to come Akita." Irving said, smiling with relief that help came and the egg is safe. He sees one of the chimeco covered by silk from wurmple, and sees an opportunity. "Totodile, swim and bite!" 

The blue crocodile looks at his master with disbelief,but buries that thought for a moment to obey his master. Irving throws Totodile to the air and to their surprise they're still able to float. He charges towards the disabled chimecho with remarkable agility, as if he were in water, dodging psychic attacks from Kadabra left and right. He clamps onto chimecho, causing it to panic. 

"Kadabra, save your comrade! Charge Beam!" Houdine ordered frantically.  Kadabra shot a beam of electricity from its spoon towards Totodile. 

"Now, spin!" Irving said, smiling. Totodile, still holding onto Chimecho, rotated  clockwise, causing the charge beam to hit chimecho instead. Totodile and Chimecho are proplled towards the egg and Rotom by the attack, unable to get out of the way. "Rotom, your turn!" Rotom grinned, and unleashed a thunder shock towards Totodile. He screamed and spinned again, letting Chimecho take the brunt of the attack. It wasn't knocked out yet, but it has taken heft damage. 

"Impressive!" Houdine proclaims as he pulls out 5 scarves from his sleeve. "But not enough!" He lashes out with the scarves like a whip, hitting Kadabra and the less damaged Chimecho. They remove two scarves and tie it on their heads. The last 3 scarves Houdine uses to pull his injured chimecho towards him. "For gravely harming my chimecho, you will see my pokemon's might once they have their choice scarves!" 

Both Kadabra charges towards Wurmple, lashing out with a psywave. Chimecho does the same, blasting Rotom before it can even dodge. 

"Now, to the skies with all of you!" Akita and Wurmple float to the air, much like Irving, Houdine and their pokemon are.

"His tactic is to make us helpless by keeping us off the ground!" Irving said to Akita.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 6, 2010)

It will take some clever moves to beat him with." Akita says to irving. Akita feels Bulbasaur pokeball shaking as Wurmple could not dodge the Kadabra attack. "It's is okay Wurmple we will get out this soon." "Bulbasaur and Vulpix pops out of their pokeballs. Akita starts coughing up blood "did that guy I face before punch a hole through my stomache?" Bulbasaur and Vulpix knows they are not going to fall.
"Watch it Bulbasaur, Vulpix, and Wurmple these are faster in the air than on the ground." Akita heard something about scarves.

 "My other  Chimecho, attack" Houdine says. The other  Chimecho attacks "Wurmple, use string shot at me then curl up in a ball with your spikes up." "Wurm" as the wurmple shoots a string of silk at her master as it curls up into a ball with the spikes upward as Akita and Wurmple dodge the  Chimecho attack as Akita twirls around in the air as Wurmple hits the  Chimecho as Wurmple shoots another as the  Chimecho recovers and does another attack hitting the Wurmple before the Wurmple could attack again. Houdine just watch before making his next move "Kadabra attack as the psychic attack. "Bulbasaur use razor leaf." Bulbasaur throws leaves at the Kadabra as the Kadabra blocks the leaves from hitting it or the Chimecho.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 6, 2010)

Luke rushes towards the sound of the scream. He kicks down the door he heard it from, "Oh my! A hero to save me!" the woman shouts, a look of love in her eyes. He walks past her, pushing her out of the way, "Move it lady, where's the little green bastard?"

The electrike stares down at the trainer, sparks of electrcity coming off of him, "Chimchar! Get yer ass over here!"

He simply crosses his arms and turns to face the other direction, "I said-!" ZAP! The Electrike lets off a blast of electricity that shocks the trainer, his pokemon, and the damsel in distress. 

He the proceeded to leap out the window and head off, "G-get him!" he shouts as he runs out the door after him along with Chimchar, leaving the shocked woman passed out in her house.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 6, 2010)

As the group walked through the woods Simon got to see how Rin viewed the world of pokemon. She actually cared deply for them, and would never hurt any of them. Therefore she avoided fights, as she didn't like to see pokemon or people get hurt. Taking a left Simon looked at his pokemon, the smiling charmander which hugged its tail as to not light a branch on fire, and the pacifistic abra which seemed to be too lazy to walk ever now and then and used teleport to get across distances.

"Yeah I actually get what you're saying. We have to watch out for each other. And not get carried away by fights that bring us nothing other then pain."

Stopping with the talking for a moment he heard Rin's question about what kinds of pokemon they might see. Putting a hand on his cap the dark haired Simon replied somewhat unsure.

"Well I always used to see water type pokemon there. They like swimming in the clean water. Also Tauros tend to go there to drink water. Other then that I can't tell, but since it's close to noon, and it's a bit hot I guess it'll be a few of them there."

As it was warm in that region the pokemon often went to drink water, which made the small lake an ideal place to rest and relax a bit.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 6, 2010)

Yuki points, ?Kip!  Tackle then immediately go with Water gun!? she says, as Kip charges the chimchar, the fire pokemon dodging the tackle, then Kip dives onto the ground.  The chimchar stares at Kip, knowing it?s a trick.  She leaps up from her laying position, then charges foreword, with an all out tackle, then just before she was able to hit, she uses water gun at the monkey pokemon.  The attack was dodged, then Kip uses Rage, sending a blast of angry energy as she charges.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 6, 2010)

Chapter 11: A Poke egg! Now forward toward Spark Foam City!!
Ace didn't notice it until now but his Poliwag carried a egg with him
"I-Is that yours??"
"Poli-Poli wag!" He said shaking his head
"Well, it needs to be taken care of, want me to do that?"
Poliwag nodded his head, he was glad to be rid of it, it has been hard for him to take care of."

Ace was glad that he got Poliwag with him
"Ah I just remembered, I've got your Cherish Ball with me actually"
He pulled out a completely red ball

"Aaaand...I've got these two as well"In his other hand he held a Poke Ball and a Net Ball, clicking them open.

Before Poliwag stood Cyndaquil and Nincada.
Poliwag looked shyly at them and hidded himself behind Ace's left leg, Nincada turned away and started sharpening his claws, Cyndaquil hidden behind Ace's right leg.
Making Poliwag jealous and looking angry at Cyndaquil.

"Cynda.." He said innocently

Poliwag walked over toward Cyndaquil and slapped him with his tail
"Cynda..!" He said out of pain
"P-Poliwag!! Why did you do that?"

Poliwag remained angry and wanted to slap again, suddenly a claw appeared before him
"Nin.." Nincada said dreadfull
Poliwag trembled and quiet down.

Ace walked over to Cyndaquil and comforted him
"Poliwag, play along nicely okay! There is no need to attack the others!"

"Poli..." He said agreedingly, but still not all too happy with it.

Ace remained quiet about it but he was suprised by the interference by Nincada and the leadership he took, he took his three pokeballs and turned the three of them back in their respective balls.

He walked away heading towards the city in front of him

"Ah it will be nice to sleep under a roof again...Hopefully I can find shelter in the pokemon center or something..."
He held the poke-egg tightly wondering what kind of Pokemon was inside of it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 6, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki points, “Kip!  Tackle then immediately go with Water gun!” she says, as Kip charges the chimchar, the fire pokemon dodging the tackle, then Kip dives onto the ground.  The chimchar stares at Kip, knowing it’s a trick.  She leaps up from her laying position, then charges foreword, with an all out tackle, then just before she was able to hit, she uses water gun at the monkey pokemon.  The attack was dodged, then Kip uses Rage, sending a blast of angry energy as she charges.



Chimchar tried to avoid the last kip´s attack, but his reaction was slow and got the whole damage.The fire monkey was a bit hurt but it doesnt matter at least for him.
"Ok Blaze, scratch!"Tsuna said with a strategy in his mind.

Chimchar did as tsuna said and jumped towards Kip trying to look a bit desperate, Kip dodged the scratch but didn`t expected what Chimchar did after she avoided it.

"Now, Flamewheel!"Tsuna said smiling by his strategy.

Blaze started to spin so fast involved in fire and giving a direct hit to Mudkip, the attack made more damage than before but Chimchar was getting tired and Kip was already in better shape than him.

"/Damn, What will we do now?/"he thought looking at their opponents.

"Blaze, Scratch again"he ordered hoping it to work well for his new strategy.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 7, 2010)

*Battle at Lamprey, Psychic Psych-out*

?Come on boss, why don?t you let me take him alone. I don?t think he looks so tough.? the larger of the two bikers says as he walks out from behind 8-Ball. The man was almost as wide as he was tall. The ragged vest he wore over his stained sleeveless shirt was stretch to it?s limits just being buttoned around his girth. His blue jeans cried out in pain every time the large man took a step while the chain that hung of his wallet and belt loop drug the ground. The sun gleamed brightly off his bald head as he flashes a toothy yet sinister grin with his stained yellow teeth. An annoyed look crosses 8-Balls face as he paintbrushes the man with a smack across the back of his head. ?I told you Sledge, we?re all taking him down together. This boy beat me. What hope do you have of taking him alone.? he growls. The comment and attack that came form their ring leader cause the taller lanker member of the group to bust out in a hysterical laugh.

Out of the three he was the weirdest looking, and that is saying a lot considering how Sledge looked. He wore skin tight jeans with leather chaps strapped over them. Fur trim accented the chaps as beads were strung from the  leather strings that flowed off them. Instead of a vest and a shirt like the large man that got smacked he wore a opened leather jacket with the sleeves literally torn out of it. Like the chaps the jacket was accented with fur and buttons highlighting different cities from all over the world. His multiple chains rubbed against his bare chest as he heaved back and forth from his sidesplitting laughter. His arms were taped from his elbows to his wrist from where leather biker gloves took over and extended to his fingers where the gloves were manually cut out. Each ear was lined from top to bottom with earrings of varying size and metal. His large hair was spiked into a large Mohawk that towered almost a foot over the top of his head. In fact the only normal looking think on this man was his shades that hid the reptilian like contacts he wore. 

?Did I tell you, you could laugh Daniels?!? 8-Ball shouted as he elbowed the strange looking man in the gut so hard that the man fell to his knees doubled over in pain. ?Unless you two want me to remind you why I?m the boss I suggest you follow my lead.? he barks as spittle sprays from his mouth in his tirade. Both man glance to him before saying, ?No sir, we?ll follow orders.? simultaneously. A grim look of achievement fell across 8-Balls face as he pulls out his Pokeball. ?Now if you two knuckle heads would be so kind as to follow my lead.? he says as he presses the button. Daniels grits his teeth as he stands and pulls a Pokeball out as well. Sledge was slower then Daniels but he too pulled out a Pokeball and as they watched 8-Ball press the button they did too. Then as if they had rehearsed this as a routine many times over all three tosses their Pokeball at the same time. The simultaneous tap of the devices echoes though William ears as each sphere opens up and spills the contents to the newly christened battlefield.? Each Pokemon walked from the light that their Pokeballs produced with a ?Graveler!?, Machop!? and ?Charbok!?

The Mochop stood with a  triumphant pose in front of Daniels, the Graveler stood in front of the wide Sledge while it appeared that 8-Ball himself had acquired a new Pokemon in the guise of Arbok.  William?s eyes narrow as he sees the three Pokemon, he only recognized the Graveler and the Machop, the large snake like Pokemon he never came across, his instinct wanted him to pull his Pokedex out, but he knew he wouldn?t be afforded the chance, as 8-Ball was out for blood seemingly. ?Hurry up Punk, call out your Pokemon so we can rumble.? 8-Ball hollers with a growl. Reaching his hand into his pocket William pulls out three Pokeballs one between each finger on his hand. Flexing his palm the touches all three buttons to his thumb. Then quickly before the spheres could expand he tosses them to the ground before him. With a triple tap the Pokeballs split open spilling light forth onto the ground.  ?Cubone!? CB shouts as his light covered form appears.  ?Larvitar.? the spunky Larvitar grunts as it walks forward. But what 8-Ball expects to see as a Poliwag he gets a quite  ?Abra,? instead as the small fox faced Pokemon appears.

Sadly though once Abra sees what is going on his distain for being caught by William kicks in and he Terleports behind William with a protesting  ?Abra.? as he reappears.  ?Come on Abra, dennea do this t? meh. I need yer help.? William pleas. But it falls on deaf ears as Abra simply turns his head from the battle. Taking this opportunity to strike 8-Ball signals his men to attack William first. ?Gravler, Tackle!? Sledge yells as Daniels with a less enthusiastic, ?Machop, Karate Chop.? commands his Pokemon forward.  William?s attention quickly turns to the attackers.  ?CB, Counter Graveler with Bone Club! Larvitar Counter Machop With Dig!? William exclaims hoping his commands were quick enough to allow his Pokemon to successfully counter.  Quick as they could CB and Larvitar fly into action,  ?CUUUU!? CB roars as he charges in on the charging Graveler while Larvitar slips under Machop?s Karate Chop and burrows under ground tripping it up.  As the Graveler gets close enough to strike CB leaps into the Air and pulls his Bone Club down form over his head with  a powerful blow. The sound of Bone slamming into rock is complimented as the Machop is attacked from below simultaneously. But it is in this instant that the Machop and Graveler are reeling that 8-Ball makes his move. 

?Arbok, Slam!? he yells. ?Charbok!? it hisses as it slithers forward with tremendous speed. Then using it?s momentum it leaps into the air and flips it?s body. In midair a collision of scale and rock happen as Arbok?s tail plows into Larvitar. In a spining rotation the little Rock Skin Pokemon is sent flying. With a jaw jarring smash he slams into CB who is also in midair falling to safety from the stumbling boulder. William grits his teeth as he hollers commands to his Pokemon. His tactics were spot on. But the number games were just too much. For every counter or attack he did one of the three opposing Pokemon be it Graveler, Machop or Arbok would be there to counter. CB and Larvitar was being roughed up good. William knew his only chance would be to get Abra into this battle. With a pained expression he looks back to his little Psi Pokemon. He was about to plead his case.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 7, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*

Jessica stirred restlessly in her sleep. She flopped about on the mattress, a cold sweat breaking out on her forehead. Easing himself away from her, Piplup looked on stoically. Houndour whimpered by the door, torn between remaining in his guard position and going to his master's side. But a glance from Piplup settled that, and the uneasy Pokemon curled up once more by the door, resting his chin on the floor with a frustrated growl. In bed, his master continued her disturbed sleep, hands curling into fists as she curled up. Piplup merely watched, silent, as the night oozed by slowly. Eventually of course, morning came. A little after eight a.m, Jessica began to stir, grumbling into her pillow. “I don't want to get up, you can't make...” she murmured, although neither Pokemon had made any move towards rousing her. She seeemed to be still lost in the remnants of her dream, addressing someone who wasn' there. “I don't care if I've got school today, I'm so bloody tired...this research project is exhausting...” She snuffled once and turned over, pulling the blanket up over her head. Houndour cocked his head at Piplup, one ear perked up. Piplup made no sign that he had noticed the other Pokemon's question but only fixed his unrelenting gaze at the door. A moment later, the scientist from yesterday, the strange man who had invited Jessica to his experimentations on the Lugia model, that man appeared in the doorway, holding a steaming tray of food.

The man's brown hair was pulled back in the same sloppy ponytail as before, and his informal attire hadn't changed: flip-flops, long khaki shorts and a blue tshirt were all he wore, unapproriate as they seemed for a laboratory setting. He sighed at the sight of Jessica huddled under the covers and stepped over Houndour, ignoring the Pokemon's fierce glare. “Shouldn't she be up my now?” he asked, though if he was addressing the Pokemon or himself was unclear. “For a girl who was considered to study here, she seems rather lazy.” He placed the tray on the rickety table in the room and surveyed the place one last time. “A pity this was the only room open though,” he mused. “It is rather run-down.” After that he didn't speak, but only pulled a crumpled sheet of paper from his pocket, and after scribbling a few sentences on it, stuck the paper on the tray and exited the room as quickly as he had come. Houndour pushed the door shut behind him and then eyed Piplup. The other Pokemon huffed in resignation and set about on the arduous task of awakening his master.

Hopping back onto the bed, Piplup burrowed under the covers, coming face to face with Jessica. Her eyes were squeezed shut and her hair covered her face. He poked her gently with his beak. “Go 'way Mom, I'm not supposed to be up with,” she murmured and her fist extended involuntarily, sending the small Pokemon flying backwards. Jessica snuffled happily and turned on her side. Piplup sprawled on the floor for a moment before struggling to his feet. Ignoring Houndour's amused bark, he focused his attention back on the slumbering girl. “Pip, pip!” he chirped with conviction. This Lugia model was important to his Jessica for some reason, and if he let her slip through it he could hardly be called a reliable Pokemon, now could he? Opening his beak, he let a cascade of bubbles pour forth, all aimed directly for Jessica. As the attack hit, she let out a tremendous squeal and nearly flew out of bed before landing with a crash on the floor. A moment later she poked her head over the side, glaring at Piplup. “What do you think this is, a bad televison show?” she squawked. “If you want to wake me up, do it in a normal way! There's no need to be rude!” She then turned towards the table as Piplup sank into a cloud of depression and Houndour assumed a rather frightening smirk.

“Eh, is this food?” Jessica queried as she made her way over. “Smells delicious.” The tray the brown-haired scientest had brought in was indeed loaded to the gills with great food. A cup of hot cocoa with marshmellow was at the upper right edge, and Jessica latched on to off the bat, wrapping her hands around the mug and taking a long sip as she examined the rest of the tray's contents: a bowl of brightly colored fresh fruits, a small stack of pancakes, hot doughnuts sprinkled with powereded sugar, a small jug of syrup, two thick slices of bacon and a small loaf of wheat bread. “However bad the living arrangements are, they sure do know how to feed you here,” Jessica grudingly admitted as she threw a spiteful glance around the room. Carrying the tray back to the mattress, she curled up cross-legged and read the note the man had left her as she began to eat. _Jessica de Luca: If you still wish to attend my dissection and theoretical observation of the Lugia model, please return to the room I found you in by ten o'clock a.m that the very latest. I have provided you a complimentary breakfast, so there is no need to leave payment in the room--_”As if I would have anyway!” Jessica interjected here—_And if you've examined your surroundings (though I suspect you haven't), you will see that a small door in the right wall will lead to a bathroom where you may make yourself presentable before meeting me. The best regards, Devon._ Folding up the note, Jessica shrugged as she bit into a piece of bacon. “I've said it before, I'll say it again...that guy is really pompous and overblown. He is doing me a big favor though, so I guess I can at least act grateful.” The next ten or so minutes were spent in silence as Jessica devoured the rest of the tray. Finally licking her fingers clean, she dragged herself to her backpack and pulled the bag open. 

“I guess you guys want the usual, then?” she asked, rummaging though the messy pack. Piplup waddled over silently, his pride still offended from his attempts to wake Jessica. Houndour was hungry however, and had no such limitations. Bounding over eagerly, he pressed his paws against the mattress, jaw agape. “Geez, no patience at all,” Jessica groaned, but her tone was an affectionate one. “Houndour, Houndour...” She dug through for a few more moments before coming to the small tupperware container labeled: The constantly hungry one. “That's you, you know,” Jessica tossed out as she pried off the lid and set out a dish of water and a plate of dried meat for the Houndour. “You better be happy, because the amount of money required to keep you fed is unbelievable.” Houndour ignored her grumbling (he was very used to it by now) and focused on gulping down his food. Jessica sighed and turned to Piplup. “And for you, my dear Piplup~” She produced a jar of honey, a bag of water with three flapping carp and tossed the objects at him. He ripped open the bag with one slash of his talons and downed the carp. Jessica shuddered and turned away. “I'll never have any idea how you manage that...” By the time she had made her way to the bathroom (and fumed in anger at the general state of mold and decay that covered the cramped room), taken her shower, dried off, dressed and combed her hair, it was nearly nine-thirty. Jessica scowled at the clock and walked to the door. “Do you guys want to ride in the Pokeballs or walk with me?” Houndour disappeared with a flash into his Pokeball, but Piplup insisted on taking his place at Jessica's head. As she strolled down the hallways to the Lugia room, Jessica felt with a sinking heart that she presented a less than dignified appearance.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 7, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*

Pushing open the silver embossed door to the Lugia room, Jessica was once again floored with a feeling of awe. Whatever her thoughts on individual members of the University, as a research faculty it was unsurpassed. The towering bookshelves, crowded with thick and dusty tomes, scrolls bound in gold, tapestries of fantastic Pokemon unleashing attacks of untold devastation...she had never seen anything like it before, and suspected that no matter how far she traveled, she would never go anywhere that would rank above the University in her mind. Her craving for knowledge, her lust for information, simply could not comprehend the idea of any place being greater or more holy than this campus of Legendary research. Jessica was shaken out of her reverie, however, by a cough. Wrenching her gaze upward, she saw that the scientist, Devon, was standing by the tank. To her surprise, he was wearing a skin-tight diving suit, his hair wrapped neatly on his head. Glaring at her impatiently, he sighed as she dashed over, Piplup clinging to her head. “I came,” Jessica stammered out, ignoring that she had actually arrived with barely three minutes to ten. “Why are you dressed like that for the experiment?”

The look on Devon's face could only be described as pure contempt. “Because to examine the Lugia model in the tank, we must also go in the tank,” he gritted. Devon thrust a diving suit and air tank at her. “Change into these please, there's a changing room just to my left.” Jessica sidled in relucatantly, doing as she was told. Slipping into the suit and fastening up the air tank, she held Piplup in her arms. “Are you planning on coming in as well?” The Piplup's resolute look told her all that she needed to know. There was no way that the loyal Pokemon would let his Trainer travel into such a potentially dangerous environment without him. When she emerged from the room, Devon also seemed to be aware of this and limited himself to a roll of the eyes and frustrated sigh. “Are you bringing the Piplup as well..? Unfortunate. Just keep an eye on him and make sure he doesn't contaminate the specimen or get in my way.” With that parting shot, Devon hauled himself up the ladder and sank into the tank. “Pompous jerk, pompous jerk,” Jessica sang as she followed after him, plunging into the water. 

The change in temperature was shocking. Sinking downwards, Jessica pressed her lips together and tried not to shiver. So cold, she thought, but I guess that makes sense. Lugia does dwell on the bottom of the ocean. But still, this is kind of silly! If it's just a model, they don't have to go to such extreme lengths to replicate its natural environment; although now that I think about it, such torture really fits that jerk Devon's personality, especially considering the quarters he gave me last night. Pah, but it doesn't matter. Disregarding thought, Jessica kicked her feet, enjoying the weighty, powerful feel that the flippers attached to the divesuit gave her. This is how Piplup must feel in the water, she thought happily. And speaking of Piplup...the Pokemon in question was swimming happily, and swimming much faster than Jessica. In his natural habitat, he had shed all his gangly clumsiness on land and become something sleek and beautiful. Jessica floated in the water for a moment, spewing bubbles and just watching him swim before she noticed Devon waving at her.

Slowly, beneath her feet, an enormous dark shape was rising up from the water. The Lugia model. Jessica pressed her hands against her stomach, trying to control the fear that wanted to escape in a scream. It was just a model, after all. There was nothing to be afraid of. Still; it was very large. Jessica tried to console herself with facts: Lugia (even if this one wasn't real) were known to be mostly peaceful, benevolent creatures. They didn't wish humans ill will. They were often helpful. They were up to seventeen feet long and over four hundred pounds...okay maybe that wasn't the right train of thought. Swallowing nervously, she watched as Devon kicked down to the model, landing gently on its neck. Piplup followed after him, and with no small measure of despair, Jessica realized that she had to join the two. What did I get myself into, she murmured, small streams of water jetting forth from her lips. Ah well, I've got no one to blame it on but myself. And with these oh so cheerful words, she descended down, landing beside Devon on the Lugia model.
What are you going to do? She asked, her words muffled by the water. Devon looked bored by the question, though his answering tone was fairly excited. “Just a routine check-up,” he called. “Examing the eyes and nose, checking up on the teeth and taking temperatures..” Temperature? Why on earth would they need to check that for a model? Dimly, Jessica became aware of a pain in her stomach. She looked down to see Piplup trying with all his might to force her backwards, off and away from the Lugia model. “...Piplup?” Grasping the small Pokemon and ignoring his frustrated calls of alarm, Jessica knelt and laid a hand on the model's skin. The skin was warm, and rose and fell softly...as if breathing. “This isn't a model,” she burbled in shock. She fastened her gaze on Devon, horror painted over her face. “You've captured a real Lugia. You're crazy. You're a fool.” Padding backwards away from him, Jessica shook her head in denial. This couldn't be true. He couldn't have been so dumb. Devon, in return, looked just as horrified as she was.

“Calm down,” he whispered, trailing after her. “It can sense your emotions. Keep your mind utterly blank.” But it was too late. The images roiling through Jessica's mind were anything but calming: her mother's screams, the carnage of bodies, how her house had looked after the attack. The imagined death she might have at this Legendary's hands. Beneath the two of them, the so-called model twitched, shaking its wings. Just that motion was overwhelmingly powerful—Jessica and Devon were thrown back against the tank walls, the former curling herself around Piplup to keep the Pokmeon from harm. “Fool girl,” Devon muttered. “I thought that you were stronger than this, if you had been invited here. All of our work...” The Lugia roared, a psychic blast reverbrating throughout the tank. The images in Jessica's mind were amplified and she couldn't choke back a sob as the assault left her shaky. Beside her, Devon stifled a curse. “What are you sending it--?” He managed to ask, his tone alternately scared and aggressive. “What on earth is it seeing?”

Another roar and the tank walls shook. Spidery lines carved over the glass. Jessica swung her head to the side, looked for the ladder out. A few meters away. She swam for it blindly, aware that Devon was following her. The Lugia gave one last roar, flapped his wings again and suddenly shot to the surface. Jessica was buffeted by the attack, this time hurled downwards. As she sank to the bottom of the tank, she had the unique vantage point of being the only one to actually see the Legendary's escape. Lugia rose faster and faster, till he burst through the water surface of the tank and kept going. Through the ceiling, bits of debris falling after him. Up into the blue sky, where he became no more than a fading dot on the horizon within seconds. Within two hours he would be at the nearest Lugia colony. But Jessica didn't know that yet, and certainly wasn't worrying about it now. She wasn't worrying about anything actually—just sinking deeper and deeper in the water, unconscious.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 7, 2010)

*Rin...*

The soft breeze grew slightly stronger as they neared the lake.  The sparkled off the water like diamonds though Rin paused staying within the trees.  ?Water pokemon are interesting.  Though I don?t get to see them much??  Rin giggled at the statement.  ?Yuki has a fear of goldeens.  Don?t get me wrong, it is justified.?  She pulled the lollipop out of her mouth as she peered out.  ?My Dad has a herd of Tauros.  It ended up being my job to feed them since well??  She giggled again.  ?They liked to chase Yuki.?

Smiling she looked down at the four pokemon.  ?Why don?t you guys go relax a bit.  Get closer to the water.  Your presence won?t scare the wild pokemon away.?  She gave the Torchic and Eevee a gentle push.

?Tor??  Chicky looked up at Rin, her eyes shiny and a bit fearful.  

?I won?t leave you.  I will be right here the whole time.  Unless I decide to go out there and join you guys.? 

?Eevee!?  Vee went behind Chicky and gave her a gentle nudge.

?Chick!  Chick!?  

?It?s okay.  Really.?  Rin knelt down and pointed.  ?Look at all the other?pokemon??  Rin gazed out between the green leaves.  At first glance she hadn?t realized there was so many at the lake.  They had blended in or were just out of her eyesight.  Goldeens, Psyducks, Seakings, Whoopers, a herd of Tauros lounging on the far side, wurmples and caterpies in the trees, even a Slaking was lounging near the shore while the Beedrill floated around it and a pair of Scyther battled a few feet away.  ?Absolutely amazing??  Rin said in awe.  

That was when she was pelted with another acorn along with Simon.  She whirled around and saw an Apom swing off into the trees.  ?Dang that kind of hurt.?  She rubbed the back of her head as she glared at the retreating pokemon.  ?I guess they know we are here.?

The eevee gave Chicky another push.  ?Eevee!  Vee!?

?Tor!?  

Rin giggled as the torchic finally gave into her new friend.  They moved out with the other pokemon but where barely given a notice which helped Chicky relax.  ?Thank you Simon.  This place is great??  She popped the lollipop in her mouth and watched.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 7, 2010)

Akita sighs as the falling of rocks stop and hears Happy, Happy, Happy, Happy." "Awesome your egg finaly hatch." "This is not over yet" Houdine says. Akita is thinking _how is he floating like that, it is just a trick, tricks always have their secrets, just need to find them._ "Irving, sorry I be back and I am also sorry for leaving you in this bad shape you are in." Akita runs out of the spot with her pokemon. Standing still under the floating machine and close her eyes. As her carrier that carry her badges falls out of pocket and starts floating. Akita opens her eyes "Vulpix, use ember in that spot over their." Akita points her finger where there is nothing to be found. Vulpix spits fire in the direction what her master said.

"I think you went crazy, women" Houdine sounds as he lose is footing for a second then corrects it. Akita smiles "Vulpix let's find the rest of them, to take him back on soild ground." The badge container fell back to the ground. Vulpix picks it up and hands it to Akita. Akita opens the badge container and feels for the pokemon ribbion she won at a pokemon contest when she was younger. Akita close her eyes and tries to find out where the second one is. "NO, I have to stop her" Houdine says to himself."Kadabra his chimecho stop and use your attacks at that women" his chimecho commanded. The Kadabra and the his chimecho drops the rocks around Irving and his pokemon. 

Akita opens her eyes and run as hard as she can with Vulpix,Bulbasaur, and Wurmple finding the second invisable pokemon. As they run to the next spot "Vulpix use ember." Akita feels fear as the . Kadabra is going to use psywave or Chimecho use psybeam. Houdine lose his footing again as he falls a few feet and regain his balance. "We have to find the last one before he attacks us." "Chimecho use double psybeam" Houdine commands again. The two Chimechos both use psybeam at Akita and her three pokemon. Akita gets hit by one of the psybeams and falls to the ground "Vulpix use ember" Akita blacks out as Vulpix shoots a blast of fire at the last invisable pokemon that kept Houdine in the air. Houdine fell to the ground with the machine as Bulbasaur, Vulpix, and Wurmple surrounds Akita waiting for anything else will hurt her.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 7, 2010)

Chapter 12: Sparkfoam city gym!! Ace's first steps in the pokemon league.

Ace just left the pokecentre, he left the egg in the nurse's care for now, only taken his three pokemon along with him.

He now headed towards the gym since he had heared stories from his mom that he and his father went way back.

"I'm here to meet the gym leader of Sparkfoam he said to one of the gym disciples."

The gym disciple grinned
"You look green, do you really expect to defeat him? And who might you be anyway?" the disciple sneered

Ace ignored the elite behaviour from the boy and responded calmly
"Ace from Lamprey town, son of Jack."

"J-Jack as in Jack Diamond, the legendary water pokemon trainer?"
Ace scratched his head
"Ehh...Yeah that one yes..."
"Wow...Even though the type disadvantage, Bridget still never succeeded to win against him...You have a amazing dad alright, I'll bring you to my leader Bridget."

("Hm...So having a dad like that can be helpful...Type disadvantage, could it be that Bridget is a thunder-type pokemon trainer?") Ace thought to himself, not really being informed about the pokemon league officials or anything like that
("Well if so, that will exclude Poliwag as a possibility to fight with...") "*sigh*"

"Well come darling boy-o!" Bridget stood in a odd extravagant pose with weird clothing on and lights shining on him.

"Ehh...Some kind of queer...?" he says quietly as he sweatdrops


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 7, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Redfire Springs*

Jack soon found himself at the hotsprings. Knocked out clowns lay everywhere. He was starting to think that something was wrong.

After a bit of exploring, he heard fighting in the distance. That had to be where Akita and Irving were!

He was allmost there when he came across a pair of magnemite. They turned to face him, and a bolt of electricity shot from one. "Gyaa!" Jack yelled as he narrowly dodged it. "Squirtle, bubble! Numel, ember! Murkrow, peck!" He released his pokemon and they went to town on the magnemite. He even joined in, pinning the creatures to the ground so his pokemon could work their magic.

After a brief scuffle, they lay knocked out on the ground and Jack picked them up and tossed them into a nearby hotspring. "Enjoy the rust!" he called. He was feeling ruthless today. He continued on his way, hoping he wasn't too late.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2010)

Houdine was in disbelief. A few moments ago he was effortlessly beating the enemy trainers, but now the situation was in a complete reversal. His pokemon are heavily damaged, and what's worse, someone found and defeated his magnemite, causing Houdine to lose his levitation powers. 

"No...this cannot be..." He kneels to the ground, wailing miserably. "I cannot lose! This world has yet to see how great I can be!"   Houdine cackled insanely, throwing playing cards at random. "KADABRA! Chimecho!" 

The psychic type rose from the ground, furious. Both Chimecho clung on to Kadabra's shoulders, whatever gravitational power that blocked their last attack keeping them down. "PSYBEAM!" 

Waves of purple energy blasted towards Irving and his pokemon. Rotom and Totodile counter with their own ranged attacks, but the best they could do is weaken it enough so that when it goes through light screen the damage wouldn't knock them out at once. 

"A bad time for you to hatch pal..." Irving said to his new pokemon. She was small, pink and pear-shaped. "Happy! Happy!" She cried. 

Houdine was getting more and more unhinged. His pokemon's attacks were going everywhere, but the damage they can still do was still great. Irving knew his pokemon won't last much longer, and for that matter Akita's as well. They would need a miracle to get out of this one.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 7, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Redfire Springs*

As Jack arrived on the scene of the battle, he was met with a sad sight: Irving and Akita were almost defeated, and Houdine stood over them triumphantly.

"As you can see, I, the Great Houdine, have bested you! And now, alas, the curtain will fall over the show that is your life. Kadabra, Chimecho, triple psybeam!"

As the three pokemon prepared to attack, Jack yelled "STOP!"

"What? Who are you?" Houdine cried. 

"Squrtle, Numel, Murkrow, attack!"

His three pokemon attacked, Squrtle and Numel each fighting a chimecho and Murkrow fighting the Kadabra. His pokemon fought bravely, and were able to take out both of the chimecho, but the Kadabra survived, and his team was knocked out.

"Irving, Akita, I'm sorry. I couldn't help".

Houdine stepped forward, but before he could utter some cheesy line, a cry rung out:

"ABSOL!"

Jack glanced up at the nearby cliff, and standing there, the moon behind him, was the Absol from Jack's dream.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 7, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*

Jessica stirred, her eyes fluttering open. Rolling on her side, she gagged and coughed up water. How disgusting, she thought, bracing herself against the floor with her arms. My throat really hurts...
She pressed her forehead against the cold stone floor and breathed for a moment. How did I get here? Flashes of memory surfaced: waking up in the University, returning to the library, diving...the Lugia model that hadn't been a model at all! She wanted to be angry, but ended up with only an exhausted frustration. Lifting her head, she studied her surroundings. She was in the Lugia room of the University, but the dignified, awe-imposing research center she remembered was no more. Soggy books with inkstained pages covered the floor, and shards of glass were everywhere. 

Struggling to her feet, Jessica winced in pain as she examined the cuts and scratches on her forearms. “Piplup,” she realized, “Where's Piplup?” Turning hastily and ignoring the dizzy feeling that nearly knocked her back to the ground, Jessica examined the room for any hint of the small Water Pokemon. “Where are you Piplup?” To her relief, a small squeak answered her cries, and she looked down to see the damp bundle of fluff and feathers that was Piplup. Kneeling, Jessica picked him up and held him in her arms. “Are you okay?” One affirmative nod from the Pokemon and she smiled at him. “That's good.” Checking her pockets and making sure her Pokedex and Pokeball containting Houndour were still in the pouch at her waist, Jessica steeled her resolve.

“You're safe and Houndour is safe...now what about Devon?” But the scientist didn't seem to be anywhere in the room. Summoning all her courage, Jessica inched her way to the edge of the tank, looking into the now-empty concrete rectangle. Devon's crumpled form lay at the bottom. His chest rose and fell, but he was out of it for sure, and Jessica didn't relish the idea of climbing down and hauling him up. So much work, she sighed, and prepared to slide down the latter and save him. But her brief thoughts of heroism never came to fruition. With a crashing sound and a few horrified yells, a swarm of University faculty burst through the door. The crowd of white labcoated people buffeted Jessica as they examined the damage and the busted tank, and she took the chance to flee. Sprinting down the hallway, she grabbed her backpack from the room she had slept in and then made her way through the maze of rooms with only one goal: Getting out of the University.

That goal was accomplished minutes later as she burst into the sunlight, panting harshly. Maybe I should find a hospital or something, she thought. Nah, too much effort in explaining how I got like this and how this happened. I guess it's just best to suck it up. Piplup chirped from his nest in her arms and Jessica sighed, placing the Pokemon on top of her head in his usual spot. “Any place in paticular you want to go?” she asked him. “I suppose that the University is off limits now...hey, isn't there supposed to be a Gym in this town? Maybe we can find that.” Piplup nodded in assent, and even though she coulnd't see the movement, Jessica knew that he agreed. “First for some normal clothes...”

Behind a pair of rather scratchy bushes, Jessica stripped out of her diving suit and into a pair of jeans and a black tshirt. “Much better...now I can look for that Gym.” With that new ambition, she walked away rather carefreely from the University and set off down the streets of Suofreight, intent on her new adventure. Whoever came her way, be they people or Pokemon, were certainly welcome.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 8, 2010)

Jack stared in amazement. It was impossible.

Houdine thwn yelled "NO! You are not welcome here, disaster pokemon! Kadabra, attack!"

"Kadabra" it said. Absol narrowed its eyes and leered at it. "K-kadabra" it muttered stumbling back.

Absol leapt down and went in front of Kadabra. It fainted a strike to the left, then clawed it across the face to the right. "Kadabra!" it cried. Finally, Absol raised a paw, which began to glow purple, and did a shadow claw uppercut to Kadabra. It was over.

Meanwhile, Houdine had been trying to escape. Now he roughly picked Jack up and, pressing a knife to his throat, yelled "Back off ot he dies!"

Absol ran at Houdine, jumped high, tilted his head back, and slammed the scythe on his head into Houdine's arm.

He uttered a piercing shriek as the blade entered his arm and the tip pointed out the other side. Absol pulled the scythe out and Houdine, clutching his broken arm, yelled "RETREAT!" and ran off, leaving his Kadabra to try to keep up.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2010)

"Finally." Irving said, sighing in relief. Jack's timely intervention had saved the day. All around them members of Team Mystic were evacuating their wounded, leaving the giant machines behind. Irving and his pokemon were content to sit on the ground, the battle they just finished draining their strength.

Except for the pokemon in Irving's arms. "Happy, Happy, Happy." The little pink blob in Irving's arms cried, blissfuly unaware of the battle that could've killed her before she even hatched moments ago. 

"Toto?" Totodile clutched his master's right arm, looking at the newly hatched pokemon with curiosity. It didn't seem particularly threatening, at least not yet. 

"Happy?" The pink pokemon turned to face Totodile, curious of his long, blue snout and red eyes. She poked his snout gently, and found it soft despite Totodile's scaly appearance. Totodile let go of his master's arm and screamed, touching the his snout where the pink pokemon did. 

"Rororo!" Rotom giggled, floating above the pink pokemon. Watching Totodile squirm never gets old for it. "Happy! Happy!" The pink pokemon said, trying to reach Rotom above. She was stretching her small hands as far as she could, but Rotom was hovering too high for her to reach. "Happ..py..." She tears up, her eyes glowing a golden hue. 

"Rotom, don't make our new pal cry!" Irving berated. "Now let this little.." For a moment Irving tries to remember what kind of pokemon their new pal is, but its name was at the tip of his tongue. "...just let her touch you Rotom." 

The electric specter dropped down to Irving's side, just within reach of the little pink blob. The fact that Rotom's drop seemed forced escaped Irving, since the sight of the little pink blob touching Rotom was just too precious. 

A few seconds after the pink blob pokes Rotom he remembers that they had just finished beating Team Mystic. He gets up from the ground and has Totodile climb up to his shoulder where he perched like a snake as always. Rotom hovered around his head, and in his arms was the pink blob.  "Thanks for bailing us out pal." He says to Jack. Still, there was much to do. A lot of the machines Team Mystic used was still attached to many hot springs, and it would take them a long time to destroy them all. They haven't even destroyed the largest machine yet. "Now how are we going to destroy this?"

A blazing fire pierces through the machine, and for a second Irving thought another enemy had arrived. He was just about to run away when a young man wearing a very nice hat jumped out of the flames and landed in front of them. Behind the young man 2 pokemon, a flaming ape and a bird-like fire creature landed behind him, their presence intimidating. 

"Ha! You think a couple dozen guards and steel cages can hold the Blazing Gym Leader of North Wind, magician guy?" The man said smugly. "Well, Ace is a lot tougher than that!" He and his pokemon posed dramatically behind the flames of the destroyed machine, until he realized the children in front of him weren't wearing clown costumes. "The fight's over isn't it?" Ace asked. Irving, Jack and Akita nodded at the same time. 

"Well, jeez, looks like I'm late." He scratched the back of his head and laughed in a familiar way. "I've broken every other machine those guys brought with them, how about we head back to town for some grub?" 


2 days pass since the defeat of Team Mystic. As it turns out over half the people who worked in the circus as well as a dozen tourists were members of Team Mystic, all of whom were captured. The only ones to escape were Houdine, Astley and a couple of grunts, but the vast majority were now locked up in North Wind prison, which was basically a giant cage floating in the center of a large, Gyarados-infested spring. 

Irving had delivered the letter to Ace, and with the power back in the Inn, never ventured out of his airconditioned room unless it was late in the day or if Akita and Jack wanted to see the sights with him, without having to battle clowns along the way. 

"I appreciate what you've done for us here, all of you." Ace said to them as they gathered in front of his gym. "If it weren't for you guys they might have gotten away." 

"What were they doing anyway?" Irving asked. 

Ace shrugged. "They were stealing large amounts of water from the springs, that's it." He answered. "Red Fire's waters happen to be have healing properties, if you can stand the heat."

"Oh." Irving nodded. "That makes sense." 

"Yep, definitely nothing suspicious." Ace said, grinning. The way he spoke made Irving raise and eyebrow. "Anyway, thanks for delivering this letter from old Aokiji, I appreciate it."

"Well I was going to hatch Happiny anyway, might as well do it someplace warm." Irving said. When they returned to the inn the manager identified her as one the moment they went inside. 

"Oh, before I forget, I've got a job for you." Ace said. He lead Irving and the others to the back of the gym, where a black vault shaped like a snorlax was stored. Ace opened the vault and showed them a red rock with rough grooves on it. It was the size of Irving's fist, and its tips had the shape of an arrowhead. "I'd like you to bring this to Long Coast city, to a man named Owen." 

"Why me?" Irving asked. "Can't you do it yourself?"

"Sorry, but I have a day job here." He pointed to the red symbol hanging on his gym. "And if Aokiji trust you, I can." 

Irving felt honored. To have the confidence of two gym leaders was flattering. "But Uncle will be worried about me."

"Already called him about it." Ace said. "Sounds like he's pretty proud you're doing a job for us." 

"Then I'll do it." Irving decided. He hasn't been to Long Coast since his family returned from a vacation in Johto, and wanted to see the beautiful harbor once again.

"You'll need this too." Ace rummaged through his pockets, and took out a green pass with the seal of the Sairu League. "If you have any trouble, just show this pass to a league office."  

Irving accepted the pass and the rock from Ace. He was going to leave North Wind at sunset today, though he wasn't sure if Jack and Akita were coming with him. Nevertheless he was going to leave North Wind today, whether he'll have companions or not.

"Now then." Ace smiled. He removed a pokeball from his belt and spun it on his finger. "Who wants to fight?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 8, 2010)

Akita steps forward, "I want to fight you for a gym battle and the gym badge." "I accepted you challange" Ace replies. "Jack, do you want to go to to Long Coast with Irving, because I do not know where other plans we have?" "Just follow me and the gym battle will begin" Ace says as he walks to the battle feild where the battle will take place. As Akita and Jack followa Ace, Akita is not sure if Irving is going to watch the battle. As Akita walks behind Ace is happy about the new cane that she bought two days ago. Ace opens the double doors to the the battle feild. Akita walks to the other side of the battle feild as the commissar comes out "This will be a three on three pokemon battle, choose your pokemon and begin when you are ready. Akita waits for Ace to realease is pokemon first. Akita feels excite amd nervous as she waits but have cofondent that she could be him or try again later. "Calm down this is my first battle, it is already hot in here."


----------



## Serp (Mar 8, 2010)

Violet
---

Violet was busy lying down on a nice grassy patch a little ways away from town. It was then that Gliscor returned, the 6 foot bat like creature floated above Violets head. Violet yawned and opened his eyes.

"So you found someone connected to the Lugia?"

Gliscor hissed.

"Great take me too them." Violet stood up and grabbed his jacket from the ground before sloshing it on his back and running behind Gliscor into city center. 


And then they stopped a little while away and stared at Jessica. "So thats her then." Violet then started to follow her as she walked, he stayed far enough away to follow and to not seem as if he was. Gliscor was back in his pokeball. 

Soon enough Violet saw his chance and tapped her on the shoulder.
"You seem like a very successful pokemon trainer, you wouldn't happen to know where the Gym is, would you?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2010)

Houdine is currently hiding in an apartment highrise in Domino City. It is dismal-looking and devoid of colors. Right now he was listening intently to someone on the phone. Judging from his pale expression  what was being told to him wasn't good.

"27 men captured, 500 million pokecredits. Hundreds of man-hours." 

"B-but I can explain." Houdine stuttered.

"Explanations will not change the fact that you have failed, Houdine. As of this moment, you are relieved of your position as Mystic Admin." 

The magician screamed in despair. "PLEASE! ANOTHER CHANCE IS ALL I NEED!" He babbled continously.

"Silence, cretin." The voice said with authority. Houdine stopped his screaming, stunned. "Count yourself lucky that the boss didn't send you to Myth Island. Or perhaps you want to go there?"

Houdine made no comment.

"Thought so." The call ended. Houdine pulled his hair, sighing. 



In a ship off the coast of Suofreight a red-headed man dressed in a gray harlequin costume put down his phone. He walked inside the ship and entered a finely built room not out of place in a hotel. "I've informed him of his demotion boss." 

A masked figure sitting on a luxurious chair shaped like a reclining Dialga turned to face the redhead. "Call the rest of the admins. I want them to report to me directly on their latest endeavours for the Team."  

"It will be done boss." The redhead said. 

The Mystic boss tapped the brow of his mask. "Oh, and Hiram, before I forget."

"Yes boss?" The redhead asked. 

"Call in Mystic Sergeant Burton. A position just opened up for him." Team Mystic's boss said aloofly. 

"It will be done boss." Hiram bowed to the Leader of Team Mystic, and went off to do his job.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 8, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*

Jessica could have sworn that she had seen the Gym when she first came in Suofreight City. But admittedly that had been almost two days ago. _I can't believe it,_ she thought. A chill came over her, even though the sun that fell through the canopy covering Suofreight was quite warm today. _That stupid scientist, Devon, what was he thinking? How could he be so dumb as to try and capture and contain a live Lugia? All the books I read in school, all the research papers in the library at the University; they all stressed that Lugia is one of the least-understood Legendary creatures! We don't know what it has to do with the weather, and what effect trying to experiment on it might result in for the world! Although...I guess I can understand the allure of wanting to be the one to finally uncover Lugia's mystery. To be the one who could say: "Yes, it was I. I was the one to make this discovery."_ Her sympathetic feelings were short-lived however. _Pah, as if I care to understand what was going on in his foolish mind though. The point of the matter is, he nearly got Piplup and me killed, not to mention himself! There's no use for stupid people in my life._ Brewing with self-righteous indignation at him, Jessica continued her aimless wandering through Suofreight, for she was far too proud to pull out her map and actually follow the directions to the Pokemon Gym. 

An hour later, she was considering caving in. Surely maybe one peek at the map wouldn't be giving up...certainly not. She was edging the crumpled, rolled-up and generally disabused sheet of paper out of her pocket when Piplup sat up on her head. "Eh, what is it?" she asked. Piplup made no answer, and a moment later a hand landed on her shoulder. Jessica restrained the urge to bolt and instead turned out around, looking the other Trainer square in the eye. He looked a little older than her, she realized, maybe a few years difference. And his appearance was her polar opposite; long and lanky instead of short and compact, with wild black hair that jutted out in all directions as opposed to her own sleek blonde strands that fell calmly to her neck. Oh well, Jessica thought, shrugging her shoulders. Nothing to be done about it. The trainer spoke, asking her the location of the Gym. Although Jessica's common sense asked why he was being so friendly, her oversized ego swelled and preened with the fact that he had recognized her as an accomplished trainer. He couldn't be that bad, then. 

"Well, I was just about to get out this map and look," Jessica admitted. "It can't be too far from where we are now. I thought I'd seen the Gym when I arrived here, but it's been a while since I was out in the city proper and I guess I just got momentarily disoriented." She unrolled the map and made a show of studying it. "Yeah, it looks like we've got another three blocks to go, and it'll be the first building on the right. Shouldn't be too long a walk." With that said, she continued on her journey, assuming the other Trainer would fall in behind her. "So what brings you to Suofreight? It is kinda out here in the boondocks. Are you going to challenged the Gym Leader as well?" Jessica fell quiet for a moment, and then sputtered: "But geez, my manners are shot to hell today! My name is Jessica de Luca, and this--" she waved a hand at the Piplup on her head, "--is my dearly beloved Piplup. Who're you?"


----------



## Damaris (Mar 8, 2010)

*Atlantes: Domino City*

Atlantes was bored, and that wasn't good for anyone, not even himself. The scowling man who paced the streets of Domino City wasn't what anyone would consider stereotypically intimidating. His hair was light and flowing, his attire was simply odd--a purple-blue combination that was held together with far too many buckles, belts and zippers--and his physical build was slight. In short, he wasn't the kind of person who would seem very dangerous, much less a bother. But as he stalked down the narrow path between the buildings, people scrambled to practically throw themselves out of his way. The Espeon that followed at his heels might have provided a reason for such haste, although the Pokemon did not appear aggressive at all, simply tailing his master. But the truth was that Atlantes, despite all odds and appearances, _reeked_ of violence. Maybe it was his steely red gaze, fastened to the pavement as if he could shatter it with his willpower. Perhaps it was merely the controlled movement of his body as he walked. Predators walked like that, predators that wanted blood.

His cellphone jangled in his pocket and Atlantes snarled as he pulled the offending object out. He managed to restrain his temper as he listened to the person on the other end talk, but the moment he hung up his anger erupted. Slamming one fist into the wall, he glared at the Espeon. "That fool doesn't know the meaning of subtlety," he growled. The Espeon licked one paw without concern. "He never should have been a Mystic Janitor, much less a Mystic Admin. He'd better hope I never find him, because I'll enjoy beating his pathetic ass even more thoroughly than those brat Trainers did." The Espeon looked unimpressed with this tirade and Atlantes slowed his breathing, letting a stoic expression settle on his face. "That's not the focus, not now though," he conceded. "You heard the conversation? We're off to see the boss, which means that it's back to the Pokeball for you." The Espeon gave a discontented growl, but disappeared with a red flash back into the Pokeball when Atlantes extended it. "Bloody hell," the man said almost wistfully as he continued down the street. "I do wish I could get my hands on him."

It was best not to question how Atlantes got to Suofreight City so quickly; just let it be said that it involved veiled threats of violence, some very nice illusionary magic and a few bribes. The result was that barely three hours after the Mystic Admin had received the phone call, he was standing on the Suofreight beach, uncaring of the cold wind that whipped at his clothes and tossed his hair every which way. Tossing a Pokeball idly in his hands, he released the captive Pokemon: a Starmie materialized in the ocean in front of him, and Atlantes stepped onto the Water Type's back, one hand gripping the uppermost spike.  "We're going to the ship," he drawled, and the Pokemon took off without a word, gliding over the waves. The two traveled in silence for almost half an hour before the luxurious Team Mystic ship arose before them. Without needing to be ordered, Starmie raised a wave that carried Atlantes to the deck and disappeared into her Pokeball once her Trainer had touched down.

Once he was on the boat, Atlantes settled into his usual facade. The man became bright and cheery, flashing a grin to every worker he saw and even inclining his head as the mood struck him. In this manner, he wound his way through the ship until he arrived at the door to the Leader's suite. Knocking once, Atlantes didn't wait for an invitation to enter before stepping inside and shutting the door behind him. "Hey there, Boss," he smiled, red eyes gleaming. "I'm the first one here, eh? Well I don't mind waiting." These words said, the Mystic Admin reclined against the wall to the right of the door. From here, he could keep an eye both on his Leader and anyone who might enter, with no chance of being caught by surprise.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 8, 2010)

*Ryohei Sasagawa - Suofreight City*

Ryohei Sasagawa - Leaving Home

"UWOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH!!!!!" A loud voice was heard around the area as a child's rough voice screamed out on the top of his lungs. It was way early in the morning around 5, it was so not the time for a kid to scream his heart out to the world. Adults would definitely not like being awakened from their beauty sleep so early in the morning. Even kids the same age as the guy who was screaming would not appreciate being awoken so early in the morning. However to the Extreme boy that had screamed it was the best day of his life, his adventure would start today and his Extreme Training with his pokemon would come to fruition.

The 12 yr old boy named Ryohei eagerly punched his knuckles out like shadow boxing. His pokemon a small charmander with the same attitude as him also did punches mirroring his master's. "Are YOU ready Sereno!" Ryohei loudly asked his charmander as he carried his back pack and strapped it to his back.

"charmander charrr" Sereno answered him, the pokemon looked at him and gave him a thumbs up.

"ALRIGHT to the EXTREME!" Ryohei shouted out as he started jogging leaving his village beside him his charmander also jogging to keep up with his extreme master.

*"take care Ryo-kun!"* His mother said as the Extreme 12 year old boy left home to start his pokemon adventure.

"UWOOOO!!! I'll be the greatest Pokemon trainer to the EXTREME!" Ryohei shouted in the still morning air as his charmander also shouted out CHARRRR with a slight flame leaving its mouth. Pokemon Adventure here I come!!! to the EXTREME!!!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2010)

While Akita was about to to begin her gym battle, Irving slipped away quietly, without the others noticing. Gym Battles didn't interest him anyway; simply seeing the sights and wonders of Sairu was enough for him.

He returns to his room at the inn to pack his things. On his bed he notices several freshly-pressed clothes stacked together. He reminds himself to give the inn manager a tip before leaving, and to thank her for her hospitality.The clean clothes were placed in an entirely new bag, which was much bigger than his old one. Irving suspected he would need be carrying a lot more things for his journey to Long Coast. It even had a pocket exclusively for food. Totodile would definitely love the new bag. 

At the inn lobby Irving returns the keys to his room to the elderly inn manager. He also hands her several thousand pokecredits as payment for both his and his friends' rooms. He half-expected her to decline payment as gratitude, but she accepted the money anyway and even demanded extra for doing his laundry. 

"Here you go ma'am." He gave her an extra 300 pokecredits for the laundry. "And thank you for your hospitality."

"It's my job kid." She tells Irving with a grin. "Will you be needing some of North Wind's famous Red Fire elixirs? The shop sells them at 500 a piece, but I can sell you some for 200."The inn manager goes under the counter and places a stack of potions in front of Irving. 

He declined her offer respectfully. "I think I'm fine with what I have ma'am."

The Inn manager shrugged. "Suit yourself." 

With his business in North Wind done Irving left the town for Long Coast. It will be a long trek, but a worthwhile one as he will be able to see a lot of great things along the way. He even contemplated passing by Tower Forest before heading to Long Coast. 

As for his new friends, Irving left a note in each of their rooms, telling them where he will be going next and how he regrets not being able to bring them with him. This job Irving felt he had to do alone, and besides with less people accompanying him he can save up on travel costs. 

He looks back to North Wind one more time as the sun above begins to descend. In a few hours it will be nightfall, and by that time Irving needed to arrive at Crossroad Bluff. 

"Toto!" 

"Rotom!"

"Happy!"

The 3 pokeballs on his belt buckle shot out red light, and at once his 3 pokemon, cowardly but reliable Totodile, mischievously devious Rotom, and the cheerfully adorable Happiny were standing in front of him. 

"You wanna walk by my side pals?" Irving asked, smiling. 

The 3 pokemon nodded, and went to their respective places on Irving's body. Rotom hovering around him, Happiny held up in his arms, and Totodile hanging on his shoulder. Along with his 3 pokemon, Irving went off to the mists of Red Fire springs and towards the far-off city of Long Coast.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 9, 2010)

As the lake came into view the small group of pokemon separated from their trainers. Charmander went ahead and walked over to the water slowly somewhat vary that it doesn't make it sneezey. Abra on the other hand chose a more practical methond, as it teleported straight to the shore where it picked a warm sunny spot and took a nap.

"Guess they need a moment of relaxation as well... Ow? No problem, would have been a shame to go past it and not check it out."

Simon spoke as he put his backpack next to him, looking at the lake while he did it. It was a beautiful sight really. The crystal clear water, the pokemon were all calm and happy, enjoying the sunny day. And somewhat back Simon noticed a couple of Scyther doing battle.

"Hey hey Rin-chan. Look over there. Those scyther are really going at it."

Both of them looked like they weren't holding back a bit, using very quick motions and their blades against each other. Simon's eyes sparkled like golden stars as he watched, in awe of the garness of those two. He must had them.

"It's decided. I'm getting one. After this lunch break."

The by dropped on his behind while taking out a sandwich as one could hear a beep coming from his watch. It was lunch time, well more like a desert break, but he wouldn't be overlly specific about such stuff, he was hungry! Swallowing the piece of bread in two bites the young trainer stood up looking at Rin.

"You want some too? I've got lollypops too!"

With an innocent look he offered the blond girl a snack as well, completely oblivious that he didn't offer her anything while HE ate. This could get exciting alright.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 9, 2010)

*Ray and Segfried…*

The sound of the phone ringing caused the pair to look toward Ray’s pocket.  “Who would-” Ray said glancing at his brother.

“-Be calling?”  Segfried finished the statement.

The shrill sound of the phone sounded again but the pair only stared.

“Alakazam!”  The psychic pokemon said pulling the phone out and holding it up.  

“Abra!”  The little Abra responded from the other’s shoulder and opened the phone while pressing the speaker button.

“Hello?”  They both responded slightly surprised.  They listened to what was said and nodded as if the caller could see them.

“Kazam!”  The Alakazam responded before the Abra hung up and closed the phone.

“We have-”

“-A meeting…”  The pair grinned at each other and nodded.

“I need-” Segfried began

“-to get to the-”  Ray began to finish the statement.

“Store.”

“No.”

“Yes.”

“No.”

“Yes.”

“Beach.”  The one word sentences began.  The only way the pair could communicate without the other trying to finish the statement.

“Clothes.”

“Meeting.”

“Clothes.”

“Boss.”  The pair of psychic pokemon just slapped their hands to their foreheads in unison.

“Ala Alakazam!”

“Abra abra ra!”  The two responded.

“Yes-”

“I know.”

“We must-”

“-Hurry.  Before-”

“-We get hurt.”

Nodding at each other they looked toward their pokemon.  Abra jumped on Ray’s shoulders while the Alakazam grabbed Segfried’s hand.  With a flash they appeared at the beach.

“One more-”

“Kazam!”

“-Time!”  Another flash and they arrived on the deck of the ship.  “It seems-”

“-That we have-”

“Arrived.”

“We better-”  They began to walk as they spoke.  Heading toward the boss’s office.  

“-Check in.”  Opening the door Segfried bowed letting Ray pass first, they ignored the man leaning on the wall.

“You called-”

“-For us?”  The pair said bowing to the man in the chair.




*Rin…*


Having seen the Scythers before Rin just glanced toward them, then took a double take.  She hadn’t realized how hard the pair were fighting.  “I wonder if they are fighting for a reason.  Or are they just practicing?”  She asked out loud while she watched.  “Better not get involved at the moment.  Who knows what is happening…”  Rin said then turned toward Simon who was talking about lunch and devouring his food.  

Then he offered Rin something.  She giggled at him and what seemed to be his rush to get toward the pokemon.  He hadn’t acting like that until now.  “You sure are in a hurry…”  She said pulling out her own sandwich and sitting on the ground near him.  “Not right now thanks.  But afterward…”  Rin paused then sheepishly pulled a lollipop out before taking a drink.  “You really want one don’t you?”  She laughed again at his eagerness.  “Just give them a bit longer to fight.  Then they will be weak and should succumb to you fairly easily.”  Rin gave a little advice before looking out at the other pokemon.  

The torchic was near the charmander, their fear of the water evident while the Eevee was romping around the shore playing with a goldeen.  “At least they are having fun.”  Rin chuckled pointing toward them while Vee danced away from a light spray of water.  “You better get your charmander before they get wet and he is a little weak before the capture.”  She smiled up at him as she ate.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 9, 2010)

*Lance Burton...*

The Mystic Admin strolled along the beach, walking casually with his cane and his top hat just over his eyes, "Such a beautiful day," he says eyeing the beach, "Not a soul to be found, it just adds to the beauty."

He took a deep breath, soaking it all in before turning to the ocean. The waves crashed down, just missing the tip of his fine shoes, "It's a shame my lovely walk has to end here," he places his glove covered hand over his chin, "Or does it."

He pulls out a Pokeball and tosses it casually in front of him, "Mime," he says with a bow, "If you'd be so kind Mr. Mine," he says gesturing to the ocean with his cane.

The Pokemon nods and then begins to focus. It steps forward, suprisingly not getting wet, appearing to be walking just over the water. Lance follows right after him, "A lovely Light Screen Mr. Mine, so lets continue this brisk walk," he says following his Pokemon's lead.

Quite a while later they arrive at a large ship. With a slight hop Lance lands on top of the deck, "Excellent as always Mr. Mime," he says returning the bowing Pokemon to it's ball.

He casually walks into the Boss' room, "Seems my love for long walks on the beach has caused a bit of tardiness," he says with a slight smirk. He tips his hat to his two fellow Admins and his boss, "It's always a pleasure."


----------



## Burke (Mar 9, 2010)

N??ps said:


> ----------------------------------------
> Samuel Sentinel
> S1E5 _ "The Shinx Outcast!"_​
> When we last left our heroes, they had just encountered rivaling packs of Luxray and Jolteon. Within their encounter, and odd colored shinx seemed to be interested in sam and his turtwig. What proplems will the duo encounter next? Stay tuned to find out.
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E6 _ "An Unlikely Gift!"_​
When we last left off, Sam had just finished capturing his very first Pok?mon. With his journey to Spark Foam City going on uninterrupted, what could be our heroes? first encounter in Spark Foam City? Stay tuned to find out.

Sam and Turtwig continued to sputter along down the cycling road in the newly revitalized scooter. Thanks to Sam?s new friend Shinx, their journey was allowed to proceed. 

Since the time of the battle with Shinx a few hours ago, Sam had taken him out once to train, the little guy seemed willing to train and did a very good job. From the training Sam learned the moves that Shinx was capable of. It was now later in the afternoon, and Spark Foam City was just on the horizon.

?Wow Turtwig, look at it! It?s Spark Foam City!? Sam said over the blubbering scooter engine.

?Twig Turtwig!? It yelled triumphantly as it was now wearing a small white driving scarf and riding goggles.

?Hm? Where did you get those??

?Turtwig? It said as it motioned towards Sam?s pack which was not on his back, but in the front basket of the scooter.

?Ha ha, it suits you.?

As they approached the city, the cycling road merged into the main walking road toward the city.

At the merge was a small booth with bikes next to it all in a rack.

A man emerged from inside the booth.

_?Young trainer? Excuse me young trainer!?_

Sam slowed to a stop next to the man.

?Yes mister??

_?Sorry but according to Spark Foam policy, all two wheeled rides under the ownership of young Pok?mon trainers cannot enter the city. You will have to keep the scooter with us until you plan on leaving Spark Foam City.?_

Sam thought about this, and it sounded reasonable he intended on walking in the city in the first place. 

He did as was the rule and continued on.

?Thank you sir, ill be back for it later!?

Spark Foam City immediately filled Sam with a salt water aroma which was oddly soothing.

As he looked around he saw various sea and electric themed shops and businesses. A particularly delicious smell came from a spot called the Lamprey Lounge.

?I?m a bit tired of the food my mom packed, how about you buddy??

?Twig.? It agreed as Sam held him.

The two were about to walk into the restaurant when they accidentally bumped into someone.

Sam looked up and saw a boy about his age with deep bags under his wide, bugged out, eyes. His hair was untidy and he was an all around mess. He seemed to be clutching a Pok?ball very close to his chest.

?Oh um, I?m sorry.? 

?Y-you.? The boy said with a small smile.

?Whoa, I said I was sorry.?

?N-no, p-please take, please t-take.? He extended his armed and held out the Pok?ball to Sam. 

?Hey I can?t take that that?s??

?NO! TAKE!? The boy then forced the Pok?ball into Sam arm and ran off as fast as he could, cheering all the way.

Sam looked at Turtwig confused.

?I? just got _another_ Pok?mon??

?Turtwig???

?I wonder what?s in it. Hmmm.?

Sam looked at the Pok?ball and then at the restaurant, and then back again

?Maybe we should go to the Pok?centre, it could be hurt, and it has free food for trainers and Pok?mon alike. We can open it up when we get there.?

A confused Sam and Turtwig Went on down the road to the Pok?centre.

What Pok?mon could be in that ball? What could happen on their way to the Pok?centre? Come back next time to find out.
*>TO BE CONTINUED *


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 9, 2010)

Kip gets slashed across the face by the scratch.  ?Kip!  Don?t bottle it up!  Use Rage again!  Then if it hits, water gun!? she exclaims, adjusting her bandanna.  The Eevee getting twitchy, wanting to battle, but not yet it?s time.

The Chimchar dodges the first time, but Kip comes back with the same two moves yet again.  A direct hit.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 9, 2010)

Chapter 12: Sparkfoam city gym!! Ace's first steps in the pokemon league. II

"Hoho...Boyo, don't have such a foul tongue!" the weird gymleader screamed

"M-My dad...Is familiar with these kind of persons?" Ace's says sweatdropping

"What do you seek?"
"Uhm...I want to battle you, if that is possible.." He bows while asking

The man grins and bursts in a odd laughing
"Boyo, boyo...Sure I will accept...Although I do accept for you to only use water-types just like your dad it ehh?"
"B-But--" one of the gym trainees interrupted Ace "You've heard our great leader, water-types only...Or is that a problem?" he says with a low voice while grinning

Ace looks down and thinks afterwards looking up with a determined look
"I'll need some time to prepare, I will be back later!"
He walks out of the gym without looking back

("Should I also start to focus on a single type like dad...? Or perhaps just use Poliwag then for this battle?")

He walked over to the Pokecentre wondering how is Poke Egg was doing until he noticed a boy his age, looking somewhat confused and uneasy with a pokeball in his hands

Ace scratches the back of his head.
"Uhm...If you want to return that Turtwig to his pokeball you just have to press the button and hold the ball forward." he said helpfully, interpreting it as if the boy didn't understand how the pokeball worked


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2010)

All 3 Mystic Admins had finally gathered inside the boss' private suite. The Mystic boss smirked. They were all a quirky bunch, except maybe Burton. He poured a glass of wine for himself and his admins before beginning the meeting. 

"Care for a drink?" The Boss offered. "It's a special blend of wine, mixed with honey harvested from female combee. The vintage isn't bad either."

Hiram coughed. "Sir, the meeting." The Boss was always a forgetful person when it came to fine wines, but that was why he hired him to be his assistant. Hiram was a stiff, but a terrifyingly competent one. 

"Ah yes." The Boss put his glass down. "I can't drink my wine with my mask on anyway." He chuckled. "But on to business." 

"Gentlemen, I'm very sure you've heard of your former fellow admin Houdine's failure." The admins nodded, some of them snickering in amusement of Houdine's failure. "The fool has caused us millions in pokecredits, and the loss of an entire division of Mystic grunts." He slammed his gloved fist on the table, the liquid in his glass spiling. "A tremendous waste of manpower and resources."

"Fossil Genius Owen, Jungle Witch Gregoria, Sky Terror Amelia...these are the enemies we face. While the public has little knowledge of our true nature, the best trainers in Sairu have their suspicions. With that fool Houdine's fiasco, we are in danger of losing our anonymity." The Boss paused briefly to let that sink in.  "Fortunately for us, the leaders of the Sairu League are still ignorant of our objectives. However, we must hurry our preparations for Reconstruction. Hiram?"

The Boss's assistant stepped forward, holding a clipboard in his hand. "Atlantes, change the focus of your 'protection operations' to Kaibacorp businesses. That is an enemy we can fight. Ray, Segfried, continue improving our PR to the public. An 'accident' will be happening at Tower Forest in the next 3 weeks, and we need the 'Heroic Twins' to win the hearts of the public. And Lance, we are assigning you to conduct terror activities against the League. The Boss trusts you will be able to do your jobs."

Team Mystic's leader stood from his chair and raised his glass. "Well then, to Reconstruction and Sairu under our rule."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 9, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> Kip gets slashed across the face by the scratch.  “Kip!  Don’t bottle it up!  Use Rage again!  Then if it hits, water gun!” she exclaims, adjusting her bandanna.  The Eevee getting twitchy, wanting to battle, but not yet it’s time.
> 
> The Chimchar dodges the first time, but Kip comes back with the same two moves yet again.  A direct hit.



Tsuna was surprised the attack didn`t work as he thought and Kip gave a direct hit to Blaze who was already tired, the result...Blaze was defeated.Tsuna run towards Blaze who was thrown to the right.

"Hey Blaze are you Okay?"he asked a bit worried to his partner who was recovering a little bit.

_"Chimchar"_the monkey said a bit depressed by his recent round result.

"It doesn`t matter friend, You fought really well, after this we`re going to train right?"Tsuna said to Chimchar who smiled and nodded.Tsuna carried Blaze near a tree and returned to the place he was before.

"Ok, second round! BRING IT ON SHINX!"he said making shinx to leave.

"Shinx!"the pokemon roared, it seems quite different, he was all fired up.

"Fine, Shinx we have to end this soon, Scar is already waiting to battle!"he said to his pokemon looking at Kip which was tired as well, maybe she won against Blaze but it wasn`t a free victory.

The Battle started, Tsuna and Shinx started with a tackle at full speed which was dodged by Kip only by a very short distance. Kip used Water gun against Shinx who avoided the attack without problems, after some moments where Shinx received the minimum damage Tsuna decided his winning strategy.

"Shinx, Bite!"he said to Shinx who nodded and charged against Mudkip at full speed, Kip dodged it with so much effort, but that was only the preparations for the final attack.

"Now, Spark!"he said excited.

"Shiiinx!"the tiny lion used tha attack and with a strong electric current the water pokemon was defeated.

"Ok, here it comes Scar, Shinx be careful I guess he knows how to fight very well"he warned to his partner who nodded.

Yuki called Scar, who took battle pose. The Battle began with Shinx using tackle to get Scar but Yuki ordered him to dodge and attack instantly,that was what the pokemon did and gave a tackle to the blue lion who received the blow, but moved only a little.

"/He is rude/ Ok Shinx Tackle and then Bite"as it was expected Scar avoided the tackle but the bite was a direct critical hit on his tail.

The shinny Eevee was a bit angry and Yuki was surprised the combination was  kinda good.The two were tired, the battle with Kip wasn´t a free victory neither and even if it doesn´t look like that Scar Tackle was strong, and for this last one, the bite and the effort of dodge the attacks were affecting him...


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2010)

Ace grinned. This girl was pretty nervous, but understandable since this will be her first gym battle. Then again it must've been the heat. People from outside North Wind often have a hard time with the temperature here, and in Ace's gym the flames were even hotter, just the way he likes it. "Calm down, you're not going to enjoy the fight if you're jumpy." 

He placed his pokeballs inside a transparent orb with the number 1 on it. "Your first gym fight right? If you're going to be nervous like that maybe your boyfriend would like to join." He gestured to Jack, who was leaning on the wall. "Well?"


----------



## Gaja (Mar 9, 2010)

In what seemed a second Simon had put his cap on, finished his snack, was out of the bushes and next to his pokemon as he waved back at Rin.

"Great minds think alike! Thanks anyway!!!"

Looking at his two pokemon Simon held out a fist passionately as he prepared his pokemon mentally for the battle ahead.

"Alright now with the power of passion, we'll go over there and get a new member for our team. Fight with everything you have my brothers!!!"

The trio marched over to the two battling Scthers, as quite a few of the present pokemon turned to watch what would happen. Prouly Simon was walking over followed by his two pokemon. The charmander was also pumped up while abra remained somewhat unafected by his trainers rambling.

"Scyther I'm here to catch you!!! Prepare yourself! Abra I Choose you!!!"

The short yellow pokemon teleported itself between Simon and the two Scythers who at the same time looked at the Abra using leer. Abra obviously affected by it, looked at Simon and teleported back to the shore onto it's sunny spot. Simon sweat dropping couldn't believe it.

"Come back here you lazy bum!!! No cheating on me. We got a fight!!!"

There were a few more shouts but the Abra just waved at its trainer as it went on to take another nap. It wouldn't be bothered with fighting such mean looking bastards. It needed a katana damn it... Simon after a few seconds turned again to see that the two scyther were giving him a smug look. Kinda like _"Way to go newbie." _, or something along those lines. Simon smiled evilish as he pointed at the two green pokemon ready to engage in battle.

"Charmander! Let's go! Flamethrower!"

He would never use the "I choose you" line again, it was bad luck... Charmander as it was walked towards the two pokemon was staring them down, as they did the Abra, causing them to look at each other as it fired away a jet of flame. Despite being alone in this one Charmander went in like a lion, however the two Scyther saw it coming and managed to move out of the way. The distance between them was to great and they went straight for Simon's Charmander.

"Jump up! Quick! And use flamethrower again!"

Avoiding a slash from the attacker Charmander jumped up and fired another flame attack at the bug pokemon, this time however it hit its wing. Simon crossed his arms as he looked at the two opponents. 

"Not so smug now, are we?"

This looked like a street brawl, although it seemed like Simon didn't quite realize that he was still at a big disadvantage fighting against two wild pokemon, while he only had one.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 9, 2010)

Akita takes several deep breathes and calms down as the butterflies and her stumache stops buzzing around. "Yes this is my first gym battle and I calm down when the battle starts. Could it be possiable that Jack could be in this battle as well and he is not boyfriend, we only just met." Akita is thinking it is only another trainer session and feels her normal calm state as she feels fire as she feels for the braile markings on the pokeballs inside her jacket that is around her waist.

"Jack, do you want to do a two on one battle with me?" Waiting for Jack's reply to Akita it only got hotter is thinking _I hope I did not hurt Jack's feels about the boyfriend thing, let this battle begin, just stay calm and have conferdence._


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 9, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Northwind Town Gym*

Smileing, Jack said "Sure, why not? Though it will be too hot to battle like this, so..." Jack pulled of his shirt, revealing a fit body, just like Ace to compensate for the heat. "It's going to be three pokemon each, right? I choose Squirtle, Numel, and Murk-".

"Absol" said the Absol, which was sitting at his feet. He had followed him around for the past few days, but Jack hadn't tried to catch him for fear of scaring his guardian away.

"Sorry buddy, but only officially caught pokemon can be used, and you-"

"Absol!" he replied, a determined look in his eye.

"Allright then!" Jack yelled, and tossed a pokeball at Absol. After a flash of red light and a few seconds, Absol popped back out, officially his.

"Ace, I've decided to replace Numel with Absol. I'm...no, we're ready to fight!" Jack yelled, Absol's determination reflected in his own eyes.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2010)

Ace nodded. A two on one battle was against the rules set by the League, but compared to what Gym Leader Kaiba does in Domino City he was practically a conservative. "Let's do this then!" He pressed the button on his first pokeball, enlarging it. A robotic voice spoke from the capsule Ace placed on his pokeball. "Level Limiter; No Badges." 

"Ponyta, go!" He threw his pokeball into the air, and out of it Ponyta came out. 

"Anytime miss." Ace said to Akita. They couldn't exactly start the battle if her pokemon weren't out.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 9, 2010)

Akita could not stand the heat either and pulls off her white white top showing a white bikin swinsuit top with green leaves on it. Realese her three pokemon as they were release. "My pokemon Bulbasaur, Wurmple, and Vulpix" As her three pokemon appear to be calm as Akita is and ready for the battle to begin. Akita smiles as Bulbasaur grabs the top the other day encourageing to wear it by Akita refuse but wore it under her white top. Akita picks up her cane and smiles as she hears her pokemon, "Bulba,Vul,Wurm." _Great, I am already late_ sighting.

"Bulba" Bulbasaur respones.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2010)

"Grass type first, eh?" Ace smiled eagerly. Looks like she was pretty confident if she'll be starting with a grass type. "Pretty brave kid."

Ponyta neighed, annoyed. He found it insulting that a grass type would go up against him first. Ace noticed this and laughed. "Haha, Ponyta's burning hot! Let's do this!"

A spinning gout of flame erupted from Ponyta's mouth, charring everything in its path. As Jack and Akita moved back to avoid the flames, Ponyta stopped breathing fire and charged at Bulbasaur with astounding speed. He neighed, and stomped on Bulbasaur with tremendous force.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 9, 2010)

Bulbasur dodge the Ponyta "Bulbasaur use vine whip to trip trip the Ponyta up." Bulbasaur vines comes out of it's back and attack the vines to one of the Ponyta's leg with strenght. As the Ponyta falls to the ground. Bulbasaur dodge around before the Ponyta gets back up. The heat is so hot as sweat runs down Akita's back. Akita knows she is at a dis advantage, but she is at adisadvantage as well but it does not mattle.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 9, 2010)

Jack didn't want to get left out, so he yelled "Absol, jump on Ponyta's back and use shadow claw!"

Absol leapt into the air and prepared to maul Ponyta. Because of the point blank range and Ponyta being tripped up by vines, Jack couldn't see how it could miss.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 9, 2010)

*Battle at Lamprey, Psychic Slaughter*

~ He Was About to Plead His Case ~

As William was about to turn to Abra a large slamming sound pulls his attention back to the battlefield. What he sees when he gets turned about is a large dust cloud that has enveloped the immediate area to his left. From the floating dust he hears a grinding sound as Sledge?s Graveler rolls backward out of the aftermath.  ?CB, Larvitar. Ya two alright?? William asks aloud with a high tone of concern in his voice. As the cloud breaks William becomes somewhat relieved as he sees the forms of his Pokemon still standing, but barely.  ?Alright guys. Time t? go on the defensive.? William says as sweat pours down his brow as he formulates a plan.  ?Larvitar, use Sandstorm and follow up with Dig!. CB follow in after him!? William exclaims as with,  ?Lar!? the little Rock Skin Pokemon spins picking up loose debris and small rock whipping up a quick Sandstorm. In the first big wave of the dust CB and Larvitar vanish as Larvirtar digs.  ?Arbok, Follow em!? 8-Ball screams irately as the Sandstorm cuts across both Machop and Arbok like sand paper.

With that move hopefully buying William enough time he turns back to Abra. ?Charbok!?  the snake hisses in confusion as it looks for the hole that Larvitar left in the raging storm as William hunched over.  ?Listen lad. I kno? ya dennea like th? fact thit I captured ya.? William says as he places his left hand on Abra?s left pauldron like feature. But he is meet by silence as the Abra casually ignores him.  ?Do ya not care aboot CB or Larvitar?? William asks. But again is meet by silence on the part of his Abra.  ?Listen to? meh please Abra. Ya are th? one thit challenged meh. I?m ah trainer. Ya knew th? risks when ya decided t? fight.? William says as the Arbok signals out that he had found the hole amongst the maelstrom. William, sweating badly, looks back over his right shoulder in time to see the rest of the reptiles scaly body slither down the hole. As it dose the Graveler provides cover for the Machop as the Sandstorm buffers the battlefield smooth. But even through all this Abra sits idle. 

 ?Alright Abra. Lemme put it t? ya this way. Ya like t? fight no?? William asks as he pulls his hand back to his knees.  ?Abra?? the Abra says curiously as it finally looks toward William.  ?Good I have yer attention. ? William says with a smile.  ?Jus? think aboot it. How many strong Pokemon or Trainers would ya have ran into ?round here? A Pokemon rarely. A trainer a good one every so often. And that doesn?t guarantee they?d whant t? fight.? William says as he pulls Abra?s attention to him even more.  ?But with meh, ya get to fight with wild Pokemon and trainers on ah daily basis. Besides. If those goons win. They?ll kill meh and take you, CB and Larvitar. Not something ya want I assure ya thit.? William says as he stands back to his feet. The little fox faced Pokemon tilted his head as he contemplated what William had said. But before he could answer a terrible set of screams erupt form the battlefield as the Sandstorm subsides.  ?CUUUUUU!?, ?Larvitar!!!? both of William?s Pokemon screamed respectively as they were forcefully ejected from the ground by Arbok.

CB and Larvitar slam into the ground with a set of hard thuds as with a, ?Charbok.? the snake?s head pops up from the ground. ?Machop, Karate Chop!?, ?Graveler, Tackle!? were the commands that Sledge and Daniels gave as they saw an opening to attack. William grits his teeth as he balls his fist. Reading William?s mind Abra learns that he was fixing to jump into the battle himself.  ?ABRA!? the Psi Pokemon screams catching William?s attention. Turning he sees that Abra is standing with a blue energy wrapped around his body. William?s eyes widen as he watches Abra vanish with a Teleport. Back on the battlefield the Machop and Graveler were in pursuit of their targets when Abra appears in front of the Machop which causes it to come to a screeching halt and by greater extension the Graveler. Sweat forms on the side of Daniels face as he see a hint of the oddly colored Abra. ?I don?t know what you?re thinking, but joining this fight was the worst mistake of your life!? the thug yells. ?Machop Tackle!? Daniels orders.  ?Confusion!? William shots in response. ?Gravler, stop it!? Sledge says, But it is too late for that in that moment of hesitation Abra strikes.  ?Aaabra.? Abra says as it points a finger on it?s right hand at the Machop.

A faint blue light emminates from under Abra?s eyelids as the Psychic attack is launched. Machop?s whole body freezes as it feels an invisible grip on it?s body. With an invisible push Abra attacks the Super Power Pokemon?s mind. ?Chop!!!? it screams in pain as it?s eyes shut tightly. With an additional push the Machop is sent flying back slamming into Gaveler knocking it over completely. Then as the large rock Pokemon plows into the ground with a shuddering thud the Machop, still flying back, slams into Daniels knocking him over too. A hint of anger flashes over 8-Balls face as he realizes that the battle is now two on three in the punks favor. ?Arbok, teach that Abra a lesson, Thunder Fang!? he screams like a mad man. ?Charbok!? the snake declares as it pulls it?s frame from the ground. With a zip it is charging in on the small fox faced Pokemon. ?Charbok!!? it declares again as a crackling sound can be heard as it opens it?s mouth widely as electricity sparks forth. William, surprised at the snake?s speed, tries to utter a maneuver of avoidance to his Abra, he couldn?t get it out in time. With a crackling crunch the attack strikes. 

But the taste is off to the Arbok and the texture of the Abra is much more tough then he thought it would be. Opening it?s eyes the snake sweat drops as it?s eyes bulge. CB had intercepted the attack and guarded by slamming his Bone Club in the snakes mouth completely grounding the attack out rendering it useless. A smile falls across William?s features. CB had intervened and saved Abra?s skin.  ?Larvitar, Dig and keep that Graveler off balance! CB when ya see yer opening Bone Club on thit rock head! Abra keep thit Arbok busy with Teleport and Calm Mind!? William shouts. A smug calmness falls over William?s three Pokemon as they reply with  ?Cu.?,  ?Tar.? and  ?Abra.? respectively from each Pokemon. CB and Larvitar could feel it, since Abra interjected they knew they could win. Quick as a whip the three set in action as Abra starts to Teleport around the Arbok as Larvitar ducks under a tackle that is parried by CB and Digs. The Graveler shouts, ?Grav.? as it rocks and reels around as the ground under it?s feet tore up by the Larvitar. CB just hops around avoiding tackles as Larvitar keeps the behemoth off balanced. ? Charbok!? the snake complains as it starts to get dizzy watching Abra appear and disappear. ?Slam or Bite you stupid snake!? 8-Ball yells as he start to throw a fit. Arbok tries to comply but with every miss Abra only appears behind it and uses Calm Mind as it mocks the snake with a  ?Abra!? 

?I?m getting tired of this, Graveler. Rock Throw!? Sledge commands with a bite. A smile settles across William?s face as he says,  ?Larvitar attack Nao! CB counter with Bone Club!? With out a word William?s Pokemon set into action. As the Graveler picks up a large chunk of earth Larvitar burrows up and slams into the boulder like Pokemon with a stiff clawed uppercut. ?Graveler!? the behemoth gasps as he starts to fall backwards. CB is next on the move, with a jump he pulls his Bone Club high over his head. And at the Apex of his jump he roars  ?CUBONE!? then as he falls he pulls down with all his might on his club. With a thwack! The Bone Club attack slams into the rock and cuts it in twain. A shocked look falls across Graveler?s face as the attack continues down on it. With a jarring impact CB?s attack hits home as the two halves of the rock the Graveler was holding crashed down on it as CB rolled out of the way.  ?Abra..? Abra says intently as it watches the aftermath of CB?s attack. A flash of furry and chance flashes over 8-Balls face, if he could take the Abra out, there still was a chance that he could take out the other two Pokemon since they were exhausted.

?Arbok, Wrap and Bite the Abra!? he yells as he points. ?Charbok!? the snake hisses as he strikes while Abra?s was distracted. The snake wrapped around Abra tightly causing him to wince as William?s attention turned to fight as Sledge pulls his Pokeball out. Everything was in slow motion to William as his adrenalin was pumping ninety to nothing. He was surprisingly clear headed too as his eyes fall on the Arbok as it rears back opening it?s mouth widely so it can hit a large section with it?s attack. Knowing he could Teleport Abra to safety William opts to end this fight here and now. Knowing that Abra had used Calm Mind several times he simply commands,  ?Confusion.? Abra calms as he hears William?s command. Looking into the maw of destruction the Abra opens it?s eyes, his eyes glowing fiercely blue from his psychic power. Arbok feels it?s entire body freeze as it jaws lock in place. Tears start to stream down it?s scaly face as it feels Abra start to assert it?s psychic dominance over it.  ?Abra.?


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2010)

Irving's next stop was the sleepy little town of Lamprey, located east of Crossroad Bluff. In contrast to the sweltering heat of North Wind and the polar coldness of Artic Flora the place was just right; not too hot, not too cold. It was pretty grassy there, just like Crossroad Bluff, though flowers from Gratis Basin have been growing frequently here.

Right now Irving was inside a shop adjacent to the pokemon, center, buying some very important items for his journey. 

"Sorry kid, the magnemax 300 camera's worth 20 000 pokecredits. The store vendor said to Irving. 

"But that's too expensive! Could you give a discount just for me, please?" Irving begged. While walking by a particularly lovely patch of flowers Irving realized he had nothing he could use to capture the beautiful events around Sairu. Unfortunately all the cheap cameras are sold out, leaving only the highly expensive Magnemax 300. 

In his arms, Happiny was puffing her lips, trying to look as adorable as possible so she can get her hands on the magnezone-shaped machine her master wanted. It just looked so cool to touch for her."Happy, Happy!" She begged. Irving placed his Happiny on the glass counter, who then tugged gently at the vendor's shirt. She pointed to the aforementioned camera sitting on inside the glass counter, puffing her cheeks in an effort to make herself cuter.

Happiny's adorable actions was endearing herself to the owner, who finally relented and gave Irving a discount. "17,500 kid." 

"That's still too expensive! 13,000!" Irving demanded. 

"16,000." The vendor re-offered. 

"14,000!"

"15, 500. Final offer." The vendor said. If he went any lower he wouldn't make a profit out of the sale. Happiny just wasn't adorable enough to lose a profit over. 

Out of the 25,000 pokecredits given to him by Aokiji and Uncle at the start of his journey, only 16,000 remained. If he paid for the camera at the price it was sold he wouldn't even have the money to feed his pokemon. Totodile wouldn't be happy with that.  "But I'm an agent of the Sairu League!" He blurted out. He had just remembered about that pass Ace gave him. He took the pass out from his coat pocket and showed it to the vendor.

"That's not gonna work, kid." The vendor said. "Now how about you buy something else, like these mittens for your Happiny?" He opened a case sitting on a black cabinet behind him, which was full of little clothes for baby pokemon. "Just 800 credits for the entire Happiny set!"

"But.....I want the camera." Irving said, frowning. 

"Then allow me to buy it for you, young man." A man wearing a gray suit said as he went to the counter, holding an old vase in his right hand. "Full price, of course." 

"Eh, pokecredits are pokecredits." The vendor shrugged. The gray suited man handed over the vase to the vendor, who placed it in a plastic bag. 

"Here little Happiny." The gray-suited man gave Happiny the camera she and her master coveted. 

"Thank you sir!" Irving said to the man. 

"Not at all." The gray suited man said. "But first, shall we introduce ourselves?"

Irving nodded. "Irving Mathias." He extended his arm to greet him.

The man in the gray suit smiled and shook Irving's hand. "Richtor Mortis."


----------



## Serp (Mar 10, 2010)

Damaris said:


> *Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*
> 
> Jessica could have sworn that she had seen the Gym when she first came in Suofreight City. But admittedly that had been almost two days ago. _I can't believe it,_ she thought. A chill came over her, even though the sun that fell through the canopy covering Suofreight was quite warm today. _That stupid scientist, Devon, what was he thinking? How could he be so dumb as to try and capture and contain a live Lugia? All the books I read in school, all the research papers in the library at the University; they all stressed that Lugia is one of the least-understood Legendary creatures! We don't know what it has to do with the weather, and what effect trying to experiment on it might result in for the world! Although...I guess I can understand the allure of wanting to be the one to finally uncover Lugia's mystery. To be the one who could say: "Yes, it was I. I was the one to make this discovery."_ Her sympathetic feelings were short-lived however. _Pah, as if I care to understand what was going on in his foolish mind though. The point of the matter is, he nearly got Piplup and me killed, not to mention himself! There's no use for stupid people in my life._ Brewing with self-righteous indignation at him, Jessica continued her aimless wandering through Suofreight, for she was far too proud to pull out her map and actually follow the directions to the Pokemon Gym.
> 
> ...



Violet was different to ordinary children of his age and below, things had happened to him, endowing him with certain skills. And his ability to hide his true self was one of them.

"Erm, what brings me here? To challenge the gym leader of course." Violet chuckled. 

"So the gym is around here somewhere thats cool. So have you been here before got the badge perhaps, I'm wondering what I should expect."


Jessica introduced herself and Violet fumbled to repeat the introduction. "I am Victor Iolet, but my nickname is Violet." He put his hands out to shake.

Actually Violets true name was Violet the only name he had ever had and Victor Iolet is just a name he invented to replace the weirdness of a boy being called Violet. As he was not named for the flower like most named violet but rather he was named for the colour if the spectrum.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 10, 2010)

Domino city-

  A young boy walks through the town, He smiles happily and holds a pokeball on his side. ?Finally!? He cheers. ?I?m going to make my mom proud! I?ll become the best trainer in the world! And with this pokedex the professor-?THWACK! The boy was smacked over the head with a charmander. ?Wellp, I think I found a new use for you.? Harvey held Charmander at eyesight. ?CHAR!!!!!!? The pokemon shouts, spraying fire onto Harvey?s face.

?Your lucky I don?t eat you.? Harvey dropped the pokemon and picked up the boy poke?dex. ?Mine now.?  He rubbed his chin and held up the pokedex. ?Let?s see what this guy?s got.? He noticed Charmander on the pokedex as he walked past the unconscious boy and into town. **PING** _?Charmander. A flame burns on the tip of its tail from birth. It is said that a Charmander dies if its flame ever goes out.? _Harvey nodded. ?Interesting, What else.?

  **PING** _?Houndour, It is smart enough to hunt in packs. It uses a variety of cries for communicating with others.? _Harvey nodded. ?More interesting stuff, good times good times.? Harvey closed the pokedex and put it in his pocket. He continued his walk, charmander holding his head the entire time. ?You?ll get over it.? Harvey stretched. ?Now, we need a place to stay a while..? He looked around, noticed a large house with bordered windows and doors. ?Perfect!?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 10, 2010)

"Huh?" said Katashi as he heard the screech. He looked towards the jungle."What was..." before he finished though, 3 Victreebel popped out of the brush.
"What the.." The Victreebel shot their vine whip at him and his pokemon.
"QUICKLY DIVE!!!" Katashi told his water pokemon who quickly obeyed. The water splashed as the vine whips hit the water.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2010)

From up above, Ace's Ponyta was about to be assaulted by Absol's claws. From below, Bulbasaur's vines prevented him from moving out of the way. Not like Ace wanted to.

"Bounce." Ace ordered. Ponyta jumped up into the air, meeting Absol directly, his back facing its claws. "Overheat." Ponyta's mane blazed, scorching Absol's underbelly at point blank range. A breath of fire blasted out of Ponyta's mouth, burning everything below.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 11, 2010)

*Rin…*

Finishing her sandwich, Rin sat watching Simon for a bit before deciding she needed to get a little closer view.  She didn’t like battles necessarily but as long as the trainer seemed to care about the pokemon they could be interesting and fun to watch.  Not to mention a learning experience.  She knew everyone had their own style so she was very curious about the boy that was now traveling with them.

Quietly she put her stuff to the side and walked out near the battle but still kept far enough away as to not get involved.  Just before Rin decided she was close enough Vee and Chicky joined her.  Also very curious about the commotion.  “Going to cheer them on?”  

“Eevee!”

“Torchic!”  They both responded with excitement.  

“Sounds good to me…”  Rin said smiling down at them before turning back to the battle.  “Go Simon!  You can do it!”  She called knowing he wanted to catch one badly.

“Vee!”

“Tor!”

“Shall we think of a cheer?”  

“Vee!  Eevee!”

“Simon is here and stealing the show!  He’s got what it takes and here we go!  Beware of the Charmander.  They’re the best its true! Get ready for defeat!  They’re after you!”  Rin shouted clapping and jumping in the air.

“Torchic!  Tor!  Torchic!  Tor!”  Chicky called from behind Rin still a bit nervous but having fun.

“Eevee!  Vee!  Eevee!  Vee!”  Vee danced next to Rin as they cheered Simon on.


*Ray/Seigfred…*

“Yes boss-”

“-You can-”

“-Count on us.”  The two responded to what was demanded of them.  “We will-”

“-Endear the-”

“-Public to all-”

“-Of us.”  They bowed to him once more.  “We will-”

“-Make sure all-”

“-Goes as planned.”  They straightened up and Seigfred grinned at everyone in the room.  “This should be-”

“-A pain in the ass.”  Ray said frowning at his brother.

“Fun!”  

“Pain!”

“Fun!”  

“Pain!”  Ray then slapped his brother.

“Hey!”  Seigfred’s smile faded and he slapped him back.

“Bastard!”  Ray said slapping him again.  The two glared, then started slapping each other with their heads turned before grabbing on and wrestling right out the door.

The Abra and Alakazam slapped their foreheads again and looked back sheepishly.  “Abra…”

“Alakazam…”  They mumbled in unison as if apologizing to the group and followed their trainers out.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 11, 2010)

Bulbasaur took some damage from  Ponyta bounce as it sences more heat is coming like a forest fire. Akita's Bulbasaur quickly and runs quickly and use Vinewhip again and use the vines to jump before the breath of fire hits the ground and Bulbasaur. Akita is thinking _we need a powerful move that Bulbasaur knows, razor leaf or leech seed._ "Bulbasaur use Leech seed." Bulbasaur is fallingback to the ground as he shoots a seed at the Ponyta. Bulbasaur falls to the ground with more damage, the seed takes only a few seconds to effect the Ponyta.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 11, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Northwind town gym*

Seeing that Absol was hurt, Jack was beginning to get nervous. "Absol, how about you-"

"Absol Ab!" Absol yelled angrily from on top of Ponyta, trying to bite the back of Ponyta's throat while simultaneously raking his claws down its back, as if he didn't even notice his burnt fur.

"Well, sure, sounds great but I think-"

"Absol" it growled at him in a frustrated tone.

"Yeah, I guess you would know more about your abilities than me. What should I do?"

"notify me of any dangers or information I wouldn't know from my vantage point" He informed Jack in what sounded like "Sol Absol" to most people.

Laughing, Jack said "Sounds great buddy. Oh yeah, bulbasaur is trying to leech seed Ponyta".

Absol grunted in confirmation that he had heard and continued attacking.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 11, 2010)

The cheer was awesome, really. Having Torchic and Eevee as support, only made Rin's eforts make Simon feel more confident in the battle. He was the underdog in this one, there was little doubt about it, he was fighting two more advanced, and most likely experienced pokemon. The problem he presented for them was the fact that Charmander was a fire pokemon, and its agility. However the Scyther were very fast, faster then Charmander at the very least, and they worked properly as a team.

One of them was constantly keeping the little fire pokemon working, while the other was lurking and looking for a chance to attack. Simon kept a cool head during the course of the battle and noticed that the one he injured before was on the side, slightly taking its distance so it would avoid any further damage. The fact gave Simon confidence to attack the other one, as he thought that there would be time to react should the other one attack.

"Charmander! Let's go run for it and prepare to tackle.""

The pokemon did so, and went on to run towards the green mantis, who in response prepared its bladed forearm for a slash. As Charmander came close to it Simon pointed at their opponent and changed the strategy.

"Now Flamethrower!"

His pokemon, almost, instantly did so, firing a jet of flame at the Scyther, who was caught by it, and took the full power of the flame. Simon wouldn't wait and threw a pokebal straight at it, already imagining that the green pokemon was his. However the other Scyther performed a slash, sending the pokebal back into Simon's hand, and with a sharp look made it very clear that it wasn't a win for Simon. The Scyther behind it was injured by the flames, but still wasn't out. Abra from the sidelines watched in amazement as his trainer fought.

"Alright one more time. Let's go buddy. Wha?"

Looking at his pokemon he noticed that the little Charmander was panting, obviously exhausted from fighting two pokemon at once. The flame on its tail burned intensely but it wouldn't be able to go much further.

"Charmander come back. We give up!"

It was a surprise, to both his own pokemon and the two scyther who looked ready to continue, making a step towards Simon, wary of a possible trap. Abra at that moment teleported in front of Simon, looking at the two green pokemon as Charmander returned to Simon's side as well. For a few seconds the mood was certainly on edge, as everyone were still in battle mode, but came out of it as the two pokemon decided that it was over. They actually looked at Simon properly, almost as if they wanted to say "_Not bad boy. Maybe some day we'll meet again."_ Simon looked at them too, giving them a thumbs up as they retreated back into the woods, and he tended to his fire pokemon.

"Come here you crazy lizard. Let's get you some ice-cream. Chocolate?"

"Char!"

"You got it. Heh seems like I lost despite the cheer."

Simon said with a smile as he carried his pokemon back to the shore where he took a seat. Abra walking by his side, a bit disappointed in itself...


----------



## Burke (Mar 11, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Chapter 12: Sparkfoam city gym!! Ace's first steps in the pokemon league. II
> 
> "Hoho...Boyo, don't have such a foul tongue!" the weird gymleader screamed
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E7 "_Another Encounter!_" Part 1​
Last time, Sam and his Turtwig had just stepped foot into Spark Foam City. Although, things got off to a rocky start. With empty bellies and a mysterious Pokéball in hand, our heroes go in search of a Pokécentre.

Some time had passed since the incident with the mysterious Pokéball. Sam had been walking all this time within the city in search of a Pokécentre in which he can find food and rest for his Pokémon, and discover the contents of the Pokéball.

Turtwig was draped over Sam’s shoulder as it took in all of the sights sounds and smells.

“Twig.” Turtwig said joyously, not at anything specific, but just at the bustling city life.

“Huh, what?” Sam looked around; he had been focusing on the Pokéball and not on finding the Pokécentre. “You would think they would have signs up.”

As they continued, they soon passed the Spark Foam City Gym. For a moment, Sam and his Turtwig both looked up at the building.

“Just give us a little while longer Turtwig. We’ll be competing in no time.”

“Twig-Turtwig.” It said enthusiastically. 

Sam then resumed gazing at the Pokéball in wonderment. With his attention fading about the world around him, Sam didn’t even notice the trainer in his path. 

“Oof,” he said as they walked into one another. “Not again, hey my bad.”

“It’s alright.” The stranger responded. Upon Sam’s noticing, he looked to be a trainer, he also looked to be disappointed.

The trainer then looked perplexed at the Pokéball in Sam’s hand and the Turtwig on his shoulder. He then scratched his head.

"Uhm...If you want to return that Turtwig to his Pokéball you just have to press the button and hold the ball forward."

“Oh, oh no, this isn’t this guys Pokéball, he prefers to stay outside for some reason, besides, this is apparently another Pokémon, I’m not sure what one though. Its kind of a long story, kind of weird huh, getting a Pokéball but not knowing whats inside.”

There was a temporay silence.

“So,” he said trying to start a conversation, “You must be a trainer by the looks of your gear.”

[End Part 1]


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2010)

The leech seed releases dozens of small vines, wrapping around Ponyta and trapping his legs. He struggels to get out, but it is too late. Absol's claws dig deep into his back. 

The battle wasn't looking good for Ace, but that only served to excite him even more. "Get those guys off you Ponyta, Overheat!" Flames burst from Ponyta's mane and mouth, forcing Absol to back off. The leech seed however, wasn't even charred. "Looks like we used overheat to early, right?" Ace said, shaking his head. Unable to use his greater agility and his fire attacks weakened by overuse of overheat, the last of Ponyta's health was siphoned out by leech seed. 

"First blood to you guys." Ace withdrew his Ponyta. For them to stand up to him this well impressed the North Wind gym leader greatly. "But it's time to get serious." 

Something crashed through the roof. "Blaziken, Higan." Dozens of embers flew in all directions, scorching anything and everything around the gym. Ace dodged his own pokemon's attacks with the ease of a master, but the same could not be said of Absol and Bulbasaur. "Now, Blaze Kick Barrage." 

Blaziken dashed in front of Absol and barraged the dark type with multiple blaze kicks hitting everywhere at once. There was no space to dodge, as the spped of Blaziken's kicks made them appear in every direction. "ORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORA! ORA!" It roared, the attack somehow more powerful the more Blaziken made his battle cry.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 11, 2010)

Serp said:


> Violet was different to ordinary children of his age and below, things had happened to him, endowing him with certain skills. And his ability to hide his true self was one of them.
> 
> "Erm, what brings me here? To challenge the gym leader of course." Violet chuckled.
> 
> ...



Jessica continued walking as the older boy fell in beside her, stating his purpose for coming to Suofreight--to challenge the Gym Leader. Honestly, Jessica hadn't been thinking of the Gym at all when she journeyed. Although the girl was often lazy and unmotivated, her scholar's mind loved learning (as long as she got to pick the subject of course) and she had latched onto the idea of the University. Legendary Pokemon simply fascinated her. All that power! The idea was absurd, that so much raw ability should be concentrated in one creature, but that was the way it had happened and it simply amazed her. What wonderful objects for study a Legendary would make. Would they be as intelligent as humans? Smarter, even? Could one communicate with her? Although...thinking back on her last (and first) encounter with a Legendary, Jessica was less than pleased with herself. 

_Maybe I shouldn't have reacted so harshly,_ Jessica thought. _What did that scientist Devon say...the Lugia reacted to my thoughts? My feelings? So was it my fault that that happened? The accident?_ As if sensing his Jessica's thoughts, Piplup poked her in the side of her head with this beak, although the movement nearly sent the small Water type toppling from his precarious perch on her head._ But he shouldn't have brought me in there in the first place! Jessica decided furiously. I mean, it was nice of him to invite me, but he should have told me that it wasn't a model! That's just unfair. _ Brooding over her memories, Jessica almost didn't notice that Violet had extended his hand and introduced himself. She tried to remember what he had just said, scrambling for a way to save the situation.

"V-Victor?" Jessica parroted, taking his offered hand and shaking for a moment before she let go. "That's a nice name, why did you choose the nickname Violet? Is there a story behind it?" While she waited for his answer, the two Trainers kept walking until finally the jet-black building that was the Suofreight City Gym rose up before them. "Ah, finally!" Jessica said, bursting through the entrance doors in a fit of uncharacteristic and unrestrained joy. "I've been waiting for this! The chance to get my first badge!" Stepping into the dimly lit Gym, she narrowed her eyes and waited for her vision to adjust. "Hello? Is anyone here? I have a challenge for the Leader."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 11, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Northwind town gym*

Absol was hurt, and Jack could tell. He was covered in burns, and his entire left side was caked with blood. Ace didn't pull any punches (or kicks, in this case). "Just get out of there!". But he wouldn't give up. Absol leered at the blaziken, trying to get it to back down, but it was relentless.

Absol knew he was almost done, and decided to do a last ditch attack. He leapt back, charged at blaziken, used faint attack to trick it into kicking straight forward, flipped over, used Shadow Claw down the length of each leg, and just as he was sliding between the fork of blaziken's legs, did a Bite straight up.

"Oh, right on the cahones" Jack groaned. Absol collapsed to the ground after the exertion, and Jack said "Absol, return" as he held out its pokeball. Stowing the ball, he sent out Squirte, waiting for blaziken's next move.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 12, 2010)

Rin...

The fight was over and Rin stood silently.  She stared at the spot the battle had been.  The only movement was the gentle breeze tugging at her long blond hair.  “That was…”  A tear sparkled in her eye as she turned to watch Simon walk back to the beach carrying his pokemon.  “Amazing…”  Rin couldn’t believe that he stopped the fight when he saw his Charmander becoming exhausted.  Most trainers would have continued on, only seeing the prize, not the consequence.

“Tor?”

“Vee?”

“It’s ok-” Rin flinched as another acorn hit her in the head.  “Ow!”  She spun holding her head but saw nothing more than a butterfree floating along.  “Seriously…”  She then turned back toward Simon.  A grin spread across her face as she rushed toward him, the two pokemon trailing behind her.  Rin made contact with his back and wrapped her arms around his shoulders from behind before planting a kiss on his cheek.  “That was a wonderful fight!”  She laughed hugging him a little tighter then turning and dropping beside him.  “I am so proud of you.”  Rin opened the lollipop he had given her earlier and popped it into her mouth as her pokemon caught up and crawled into her lap.  “So what do you think we should do now?  I mean after the little guy has rested…”  She reached over and rubbed the Charmander’s head gently.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 12, 2010)

*The Battle at Lamprey, The not so Long Arm of the Law*

  ?Abra, use Confusion.? A calm air falls about Abra even though his body is being squeezed. Arbok?s blood runs cold as it feels the air around it grow exceedingly heavy.   ?Abra,: the little fox faced Pokemon says lazily as a blue hue shown from beneath it?s closed eye lids. The Arbok?s whole body seems to seize up as blue psychic energies become visible around it?s long cylindrical form. Looking without fear into the Arbok?s open maw Abra fully opens his eyes. There actual color is blotted out as strong hues of blue encircle the iris? as Abra prepared to launch the Confusion attack. Tears start to stream down it?s scaly face as it feels Abra start to assert it?s psychic dominance over it.  ?Abra.? the  Psi Pokemon says as it exerts more power on it?s attack. ?Charbok!? the snake  wines as it?s coils are forcefully removed from Abra?s body.

Abra?s feet stop a inch or two shy of touching the ground as it pours it?s psychic powers into the confusion attack. ?Charbok!? the snake hollers with a wince of pain again as it was tossed backward with tremendous force. 8-Ball?s face twist from anger to surprise as he sees his own Pokemon being fired in his direction. The gravel under his feet grind and he turns on the soles of his boots. The effort however is in  vain as he is slammed hard in the back by Arbok. With a bone jarring thud he hits the ground with an -umph- chin first. A crimson mist fires into the air as 8-Ball coughs as he tries to catch his breath.  Rolling onto his back he fights the unconscious Pokemon off his body. With a growl he, as Sledge and Daniels had already done, returns the Arbok and fights to a sitting position. ?Damn you kid, you?re about to die!? he roars as he twist and pulls himself up to his knees. ?I?m gonna blow your freaking head off your freaking body!? he bites as he pulls himself to his feet. 

?But boss, he beat us.? Sledge says as he walks up to 8-Ball. ?Don?t bother me with technicalities, only his death right now concerns me.? 8-Ball says as he pistol whips Sledge with the long barreled revovlver that he had pulled out from behind his back. With a clicking sound the hammer to the gun is pulled back as it?s chamber is rotates a live round into firing position.   ?Any last request kid, well you know. Besides not to shoot you.? 8-Ball says with an almost sadistic look in his eyes.  ?Aye lad. I do. Dig!? Williams yells. The Larvitar that was inexplicably missing, now that 8-Ball looks, pops out form the ground under the thugs feet tripping him up. With a slur of cuss words 8-Ball hits the ground followed shortly by his long barreled revolver which slides to a stop at Larvitar?s feet.   ?Lar?? the creature says as it looks at the gun curiously. It had never seen such a thing before in it?s life.  ?Tar??? it say as it reaches down and picks it up. ?No you stupid lizard!? 8-Ball yells as he tries to scurry over to the Pokemon. 

But the hole his leg was in kept him stationary long enough that his efforts were in vain. -MuNcH!!!- with a titan Bite Larvitar take a chuck out of the gun and eats it happily. Sweat falls down both William and 8-Ball?s faces  as the Larvitar happily noms the whole gun bullets and all down.  ?Well if thit isn?t th? stranges thing I?ve ever seen.? William remarks as 8-Ball finally is able to pull himself back to his feet. ?Gee you don?t say punk, guess this means I?ll just have to beat you to death with my fist.? 8-Ball says as he starts to pound his fist into his open palm. But as William pulls up his fist to defend himself sirens can be heard in the back ground as another cloud of smoke appears on the horizon. ?Damn, we have to  cheese it, it?s the cops!? Daniles yells already in route to his motorcycle. Sweat forms on 8-Balls brow as he looks and sees a black and white bike heading their way. ?Damnit, guess I?ll have to deal with you latter kid.? 8-Ball bite as he drops his fighting stance and flees toward his motorcycle as well.  ?I dennea think so.? William says as he drops his fist.

 ?Abra, Confusion. Larvitar, sink them with Dig!? William commands. ?Abra.?,  ?Larvitar!? His Pokemon reply as they jump to into action. Larvitar hit?s the ground and vanishes as Abra raises both arms toward the retreating and whipped bike gang. A blue energy wraps around the engines and no matter how hard the three try the engines just won?t turn over. With each reeve and try sweat forms on Abra?s brow as he holds the gears in place.  ?Abra..? it wines a bit.  ?I kno? jus? hang in thar a wee bit longer lad.? William says as Larvitar is busy underground digging a large hole. A couple seconds later the area around the bikes sinks into the ground about a foot and a half. Finally grounded the thugs opt to run for it. But a firm feminine voice booms though the air. ?Go Growlithe! Round those three up!? it rings. William looks over as the Puppy Pokemon leaps form a side car with an enthusiastic ?Lithe!? as it lands on the ground and darts forward. A jet of flames fire form it?s mouth as it encircles the thugs. ?That?s as far as you three go.? the female officer with blue hair says as he walks up pulling the helmet off her head. ?Son, I thank you for stalling these three long enough for me to catch up.? she says with a wink. A red ban forms under the eyes of William and his Pokemon.  ?No problem.?,  ?Cubone.?,  ?Abra?? they all say collectively. 

A rumblign sound can be heard as a mound of dirt appears. A bit later Larvitar pops out,  ?Lar!? it says happily missing the whole thing. ?Well if you didn?t know, I?m Officer Jenny, and there is a reward for the assisted capture of these three hooligans.? Jenny says as she handcuffs the gang. Then walking over to he bike she calls for a motored transport. ?As soon as they arrive, you can ride with me into Lamprey to receive your reward.? she says with a smile.  ?Aye, I thank ya in advanced fer th? ride.? William says as he rubs the back of his head. ?Oh. What a strange accent, you must not be from around here.? Jenny replies as Growlith hops around the handcuffed goons. ?Growl!? it barks several times causing Jenny and William and his Pokemon to laugh.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2010)

Little Happiny, Totodile and Rotom were playing with the new camera, picturing anything and everything Happiny pointed at. While neither could use the camera properly like a human would, Rotom's ability to possess technology made up for their lack of opposable thumbs.

"Happy! Happy!" She pointed to a Ledyba munching on some berries from the top of a tree branch. "Hap, happy! happy!" 

"Rotom ro." Rotom hovered towards the ledyba and took its picture. The bright flash the camera emitted stunned the poor ledyba, making its jaw drop the half-chewed berries it was eating. Rotom shot more pictures of the surprised Ledyba before it flew off to escape the blinding light. The camera was starting to be one of Rotom's favorite toys. 

"Totodile..." The blue crocodile was backing away, as Rotom turned to face him with a mischievous grin. "To..to..."

"RO!" A bright flash erupted from the lens, stunning Totodile. Rotom laughed at his misfortune, and much to the small crocodile's distress so did Happiny. He had a feeling he would be subjected to more of Rotom's tricks in the near future if Happiny started to like it more and more.

From a bench just across the trees Rotom and Happiny were playing under were Irving and Richtor, discussing their journeys to each other. "Impressive, simply impressive." Richtor said to Irving. "The victory against this so-called 'Team Mystic' I've read in the papers, but to hear it from one of the brave trainers who fought against them is much better than any journalist's article." 

Irving grinned sheepishly. "Oh, it was nothing, gym leader Ace did most of the damage."

"Don't be so modest young man." Richtor told him. "Credit must be given where it is due. And besides, it's a lot more exciting than my journey."

"Yeah, probably." Irving joked. Mr. Mortis was a professor at Celadon in Kanto, but was born in Cirus Falls. The pay was good, but he longed to return to Sairu. So he packed his things, notified his superiors of his resignation and took the first boat to Long Coast. 

"It is. For one thing Team Rocket hasn't troubled us for a long time, so it wasn't as exciting as this place." Mr. Mortis said.

"So you think Team Mystic is just like Team Rocket?" Irving asked. Whenever his family went to Johto he often heard of many atrocities done in the name of Team Rocket. It unsettled him that a group like that lived in the same region he did. 

Sensing his discomfort, Mr. Mortis laughed and patted his shoulder reassuringly. "Don't worry too much young Irving. If those Mystic thugs show their faces again the Elite 4 will wipe them out." 

That was reassuring enough for Irving. The Elite 4 are extremely powerful, capable of beating a hundred trainers each. At least that's what the commercials say. "So, enough of this Team Mystic nonsense. I would like to battle you."

Irving almost jumped out of the bench. "A battle? I don't think..."

Smirking, Mr. Mortis stood up and took out an ultra ball from his pocket. "Consider it payment for the camera. A simple one-on-one battle. Well?"

A battle was the last thing Irving wanted today. Sure it was fun, but he liked sightseeing with his pokemon more. But it was the least he can do for Mr. Mortis' generosity. "Fine by me Mr. Mortis." 

"Excellent." He said. "Pick your pokemon." 

For a couple of seconds, Irving considered which pokemon to use. Happiny was definitely out, she was too young to battle directly. Totodile would just run and panic if he didn't give the proper orders. Rotom might fool around and understimate its opponent, but at least it was more eager to fight.

"Rotom!" The electric specter flew towards Irving with the rest of his pokemon following behind it. "Ready for a fight pal?" He asked it.

"Roro!" Rotom was smiling eagerly, clearly relishing the chance to play with someone. 

"Very interesting choice." Mr. Mortis said. "Cinco, let's go." A monkey-like pokemon with a long tail came out of Mr. Mortis' ultraball. It had a tuff of hair that vaguely resembled a beret, and the tip of its tail looked highly peculiar. Irving was reminded of Luffy's Aipom, but in an artist costume.  

"Let's begin! Rotom, shock and awe!" Irving declared. 

"Roro!" Lightning was arcing out of Rotom's body, but before he could hit Cinco it's tail smashed through his body, knocking it down before he could shock him. Rotom managed to let out a thunder shock, but it was nowhere near as effective as it should be.

"That was called Sucker Punch. A nasty move, but it does a number on ghost types." Mr. Mortis explained. "Let's follow that up Cinco, Attack Order!" 

"Smeargle!" Cinco began to wave around its tail in peculiar patterns. Small bees of ink came out of the painter monkey's tail to attack Rotom.

"Rotom ro!" The bees chased frantically after Rotom, but each one was reduced to blots of ink on the ground by a series of rapid thundershocks by Rotom. 

"But that's impossible!" Irving said, surprised. "I've heard that only Vespiquen can use attack order!"

"You heard wrong." Mr. Mortis cupped his chin.  "But still, I'm impressed not one ink bee hit Rotom. We'll have to take you seriously now." 

Paranormal energies surrounded Cinco, chilling the very air and causing the very spot it stood to darken. Whatever Mr. Mortis planned, it was going to cost Irving.

"Rotom! Light Screen! Keep as far away from Cinco as you can!" Irving ordered. Reluctantly Rotom followed his orders, for even it feeled that whatever move Cinco was about to use was not good. 

"Psycho Boost." A wave of psychic energy shot towards Rotom, the power it had much more massive than anything Irving had seen. Rotom's light screen and evasive tactics were completely useless, and with that one attack it fell to the ground, defeated. 

"Rotom!" Irving and his pokemon ran towards the knocked-out Rotom. "Rest easy, pal." He withdrew his Rotom to his pokeball, where it could rest better.

"That's it, I have chosen you young Irving."Mr. Mortis said. He was behind Irving. Cinco was floating above him, a magnet of ink created from its tail keeping it aloft the same way Houdine was. 

"Chosen? For what?" Irving asked. 

"You see young Irving, I have another reason for returning to Sairu."  Mr. Mortis explained. "I have traveled far and wide with my team of Smeargle, and have collected almost every pokemon move known to humanity. This knowledge I would like to share to every trainer in my home region. From now on, you shall call me *Professor Moveset*!" 5 more pokemon who looked just like Cinco, but with different ink colors secreting from their tail came out of Mr. Mortis' pokeballs and posed around him. It reminded Irving of Houdine, but even cheesier. 

Every pokemon move known to humanity? That sounded very hard to believe, but the attack last used by Cinco was pretty convincing."And what does that have to do with me?" 

Mr. Mortis smiled. "I would like you to be my first student."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 12, 2010)

Akita hears a crash as a  blaziken's cry for battle as Bulbasaur got singe from  the blaziken's atttack and ran quickly at Blazikan for a tackle. But Bulbasaur faints "return Bulbasaur, you did a great job, now rest." Akita pulls out Bulbasaur pokeball as a red beam hits Bulbasaur as he went into his pokeball.  Akita feels for braile markings on Wurmple's pokeball and pulls it out."Wurmple, come on out as Wurmple came out on to the battle feild a white light surounds the Wurmple as it evoles. Akita feels something different "Sil, Silcoon." "Whoa it evole" waiting for Blaziken's next move.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2010)

"HAHAHAHAHA! HE GOT YOU IN YOUR SOFT SPOT! HAHAHAHAHA!" Ace fell to the floor, unable to control his laughter. "You should see your face right no-"

"BLAZE!" A furious Blaziken punched his master in the face. "BLAZIKEN!"

"Calm down Blaziken." Ace told him. The punch didn't really hurt Ace as much as his bloody nose implied, and the same went for the bite and slash wounds Absol inflicted. Using dark-type moves against Blaziken wasn't a very effective tactic to say the least. "Let's finish the next batch!"

Both trainers now used two new pokemon, and were raring to go at it by the way they looked. Ace wasn't exactly accurate with silcoon though, since its single eye conveyed little emotion. 

"One of them's a water type! You know what to do!" He ordered Blaziken. The fire pokemon readied itself to do another kicking barrage, but his other leg was barely able to keep him standing. "Didn't think that move would actually hurt Blaziken..." Ace thought.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 12, 2010)

Chapter 13: A trainer approaches! Pokemon trainer youngster Sam!!

Ace scratches his head
"Oh my bad..Wait you have a mysterious pokeball too?"

Ace grabs the Luxury Ball from his bag and holds it out
"I have some kind of the same case but the ball is sealed off, so I have to find the person who can open it." he says with a gentle smile

"By the way...Do you perhaps have some kind of electric pokemon on you?" He awaits the response and continues

"Well you see the case is that...Uhm...I'll have to make my Poliwag capable of handling electric-type pokemons...So I would like him to spar against one if possible." He says somewhat unsure, knowing that a water-type would always have a disadvantage unless it would be on a way more superior trained then the opponent's


----------



## Gaja (Mar 12, 2010)

As he walked back to the shore Simon had a smile on his face, the battle may have been a loss. But he gained a few things from it. Experience was one, a stronger bond with his pokemon another. But the last one was a complete surprise, a hug and kiss from the blond Rin left the dark haired trainer speechless for a few seconds. A blush could be seen on his face as he put his Charmander down on the ground to rest, Abra in the mean time was checking him out and pointing at him with Eevee by it's side.

"Um yeah, thank you. We did alright."

And he even got praised by the blond girl, which made Simon scratch the back of his head as he smiled. He couldn't really hide it, he was a happy dude at that point, sitting across Rin as their next destination came into discussion.

"Well we said we would meet with the others in the Safari Zone. So once we rest a bit, we could head up there. Although we won't make it today."

They still had about a day of travel ahead of them, the North region that was named the Safari zone had all sorts of pokemon inhabiting it. Although Simon had to admit that he never went there before. He heard a few stories and was actually looking forward to going there. Maybe they could catch some pokemon too, although that wasn't their priority.

"I could make us some lunch now, if you want. It is almost 3 pm, so after it, we could head up North? Although I think that we could do some group training... What do you think?"

He didn't think in the way Yuki and Tsuna did it, more like in a general workout session where they would run with their pokemon, train their bodies a bit, practice the team work. That would probably make them a tighter team. And again his look went into the diamond red eyes of Rin, as her hair moved with the soft breeze, Simon caught himself and looked down for a second, blushing once again. Abra in the distance with Eevee pointed at it, in a comical fashion, that guy had the eyes of a fox/hawk...


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 12, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Northwind Town Gym*

Seeing that blaziken's leg was very weak, Jack formulated a plan. "Squirtle, use tackle at blaziken's leg!" Jack ordered. Squirtle ran full speed at blaziken, and then leapt at its leg. Right before Squirtle hit, Jack yelled "Use withdraw!". Squirtle hid inside its shell and oriented the shell at the leg. Jack suspected that if the attack hit, blaziken's leg would buckle and he would fall to the ground. To finish it up he called "When you're done use water gun!".


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 12, 2010)

Akita knows what her Silcoon is feeling is feeling the same way calm and unnervous. "Silcoon use String shot to make Blaziken to stay put, Squirtle is using withdraw than water gun." Silcoon shoots a strings of silk at Blaziken to make it stay put. Akita remembers Blaziken can use fire attacks. "If Blaziken use fire use repal." "Silcoon" she call understanding what is going on and what to do.


----------



## Burke (Mar 12, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Chapter 13: A trainer approaches! Pokemon trainer youngster Sam!!
> 
> Ace scratches his head
> "Oh my bad..Wait you have a mysterious pokeball too?"
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E7 "_Another Encounter!_" Part 2​
Sam looked curiously at the new trainer that stood before him, as did Turtwig.

"Oh my bad..Wait you have a mysterious pokeball too?"

"Yeah, i was gunna open it at the Pokecentre."

"I have some kind of the same case but the ball is sealed off, so I have to find the person who can open it."

"Ooh tough break, god luck with that though."

"By the way...Do you perhaps have some kind of electric pokemon on you?"

"Well i had just captured a shinx this morning. I only ahve had one chance to train with him before i came to the city."

"Well you see the case is that...Uhm...I'll have to make my Poliwag capable of handling electric-type pokemons...So I would like him to spar against one if possible."

"Hmm, forcing a water type to not be weak to electric types? Sounds like that could be quite the feat. Sure, i guess this pokeball mystery can wait. Ill help you."

Sam thought for a second.

"Hey, doesnt the gym leader of this town use electric types?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 12, 2010)

Chapter 13: A trainer approaches! Pokemon trainer youngster Sam!! II

Ace was overjoyed ("Great now I can make that Shinx battle my Poliwag") He thought to himself.

The boy mentioned the gym leader
"Yeah...The gym leader uses electric types...But because of my father's victory-strike with water-types I'm now made to exclusivily water-types in the battle against him...*sigh*"

Ace stands up tall and stretches his hand forward making a gesture for a handshake
"The name is Ace Diamond from Lamprey town! Nice to meet you uhm--?" Awaiting the boy's name


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 12, 2010)

They Call Me, MR,SKULL!


  ?This place looks AWESOME!? Harvey kicked down the door, or rather, slammed Charmander into it. ?You are the best fuckin pokemon ever!? Harvey smirked. ?CHAR-??HOUNDOUR!!!? Before charmander could unleash his blaze houndour released itself from the pokeball and tackled Charmander. ?Houn.? He stood proudly at Harvey?s side. ?See, he knows who the fucking boss is.? Harvey smirked.

  ?It seems.. I have a new guest?? Two red eyes watched the trio as they entered the room. ?Oh yeah, I took some pokeballs off that nerd too.? Harvey held up five pokeballs. ?Well, I wont need one of these, because charchar likes to stay out.. but you indy, you go back in.? Houndour tilted his head. ?Your name is Indigo Montoya! Now shut up and get in the ball!? 

  With that, he returned Indy back to his proper place. ?Alright, Now then.? Harvey dusted off his hands triumphantly. ?We shall go find ourselves a bed.? ?I wouldn?t do that if I were you.? An odd voice echoed throughout the building. ?Why not?? Harvey narrowed his eyes. ?Because. You might make someone.. mad.? Harvey looked around. ?Damn it, some bum probably got in here and is trying to scare me off.? Turning around, Harvey met face to face with a ghost wearing a skull mask. ?Hi~~.?


----------



## Burke (Mar 12, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Chapter 13: A trainer approaches! Pokemon trainer youngster Sam!! II
> 
> Ace was overjoyed ("Great now I can make that Shinx battle my Poliwag") He thought to himself.
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E7 "_Another Encounter!_" Part 3​
"Yeah...The gym leader uses electric types...But because of my father's victory-strike with water-types I'm now made to exclusivily water-types in the battle against him...*sigh*"

Sam got a sudden spark of excitement.

"Well then, it looks like your my competition because i too plan on battling this cities gym leader." He said with a smirk. "But that sucks that hes making you do that."

_"Why would he make him do that, who is his father?"_

As Sam thought, the other boy stood up straight, and extended his hand for a shake. Sam took the gesture and shook.

"The name is Ace Diamond from Lamprey town! Nice to meet you uhm--?"

Sam was astounded. "Diamond? Lamprey town? You mean _your_ dad is Jack Diamond?"

"Turtwig??" Turtwig also knew of the famous man.

"Wow, thats quite a reputation to live up to. Oh, um sorry for the rudeness, my name is Samuel Sentinel from Cirus Falls, you can call me Sam."


[End Part 3]


----------



## Serp (Mar 12, 2010)

Damaris said:


> Jessica continued walking as the older boy fell in beside her, stating his purpose for coming to Suofreight--to challenge the Gym Leader. Honestly, Jessica hadn't been thinking of the Gym at all when she journeyed. Although the girl was often lazy and unmotivated, her scholar's mind loved learning (as long as she got to pick the subject of course) and she had latched onto the idea of the University. Legendary Pokemon simply fascinated her. All that power! The idea was absurd, that so much raw ability should be concentrated in one creature, but that was the way it had happened and it simply amazed her. What wonderful objects for study a Legendary would make. Would they be as intelligent as humans? Smarter, even? Could one communicate with her? Although...thinking back on her last (and first) encounter with a Legendary, Jessica was less than pleased with herself.
> 
> _Maybe I shouldn't have reacted so harshly,_ Jessica thought. _What did that scientist Devon say...the Lugia reacted to my thoughts? My feelings? So was it my fault that that happened? The accident?_ As if sensing his Jessica's thoughts, Piplup poked her in the side of her head with this beak, although the movement nearly sent the small Water type toppling from his precarious perch on her head._ But he shouldn't have brought me in there in the first place! Jessica decided furiously. I mean, it was nice of him to invite me, but he should have told me that it wasn't a model! That's just unfair. _ Brooding over her memories, Jessica almost didn't notice that Violet had extended his hand and introduced himself. She tried to remember what he had just said, scrambling for a way to save the situation.
> 
> "V-Victor?" Jessica parroted, taking his offered hand and shaking for a moment before she let go. "That's a nice name, why did you choose the nickname Violet? Is there a story behind it?" While she waited for his answer, the two Trainers kept walking until finally the jet-black building that was the Suofreight City Gym rose up before them. "Ah, finally!" Jessica said, bursting through the entrance doors in a fit of uncharacteristic and unrestrained joy. "I've been waiting for this! The chance to get my first badge!" Stepping into the dimly lit Gym, she narrowed her eyes and waited for her vision to adjust. "Hello? Is anyone here? I have a challenge for the Leader."



Violet blushed, all part of his plan, "Well I thought the nick name Violet was obvious. My name Victor Iolet can be shorted to V.Iolet aka Violet, so it stuck." 

They kept walking and finally the gym came into sight. Violet thought to himself, he could work with this girl some more and maybe probe her for information, but he daren't go through process again. But maybe this gym leader had a few things to say, so he would watch both this girl and the leader battle and take in tips incase he had to defeat them both. Glicsor was powerful but to do this he would need help from Violets secret weapon. And frankly Vi was not ready to release that yet, so hopefully he could get what he needed without having to fight for it. 

Finally, one day, he would get to the bottom of Team Mystic and their plans and the secret of the legendaries.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 13, 2010)

Yuki holds Kip in her arms, the small pokemon sound asleep in her long arms.

Scar begins to growl, the fur down it’s spine ruffles.  Showing it’s teeth before charging foreword, Yuki letting it have full control of the battle, since obviously the Eevee is a battle veteran.

The move misses as the shinx bites onto Scar’s Tail.  The tail puffs angerly, causing some fur to go down the shinx’s throat as it lets go coughing.  Scar kicks with his back legs, in a fashion like a horse, to make Shinx turn it’s head, scar leaps quickly, landing on the shinx with precision. The grey-blue eevee gets tossed off as both pokemon begin to pant.  The pair charge foreword with tackle at the same time.  Slamming their heads together they try to push against eachother before collapsing.

"Well, it looks like it's a Tie." Yuki says with a grin, "That was an awsome battle."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 13, 2010)

*Challenge for the Ghoul Badge, Enter Jessica*

~ Suofreight City Gym ~

Near the Center of Suofreight stood a overly massive building, it towered over the smaller business and houses in it?s vicinity. It always seemed to be dark and draped in shadows surrounded by a type of mist, a particularly eerier energy seemed to seep from the very rock that the building was made of. It in itself was an oddity. Shaped like a small manor complete with buttresses that hard large skull like features. Out of these skulls protruded long sharp spikes that acted as a medium for the dead at night. In sharp contrast to the dark overtones the building was done up in a white sign stood in it?s drive. In a distinguished sharp font were placed the words, Official Pokemon Lueage Gym. Below the legal jargon in a much less official font was the name of the Gym Leader: Mirage. 

Even on this particularly sunny day the Gym didn?t give up it?s gloomy feel as the blonde haired challenger entered the building with a older looking boy trailing behind her. ?Hello! Is anyone there??  she asks aloud ?I?m here to challenge the Leader.? she adds as she looks around the sparsely lit room.  But only silence meet her inquiry and she and Violet were let to wander what was going on in the near pitch blackness. ?So you are here to challenge the Leader?? a crackly old voice crackles out of the darkness startling the two as a shuffling in the background can be heard as a buzzing over head pulls their attention skyward. With a loud * ~ ClAcK!!~* a single bright light flares up firing toward the ground. The area it hits illuminates instantly showing a frail skeletal figure standing with his arms crossed over his chest. The musty old cloths and the pale skin all pointed to a Zombie, but with a hack the older man shows life. Pulling a frail hand to his side he snaps his fingers. The sound echoes though the large room as the man clears his throat. ?My name is Ronnie, I will be the Official Score keeper for this contest.? he says in that same dry voice.

?The rules are simple. This will be a three on three battle. The first to knock out all three of their opponent?s Pokemon will be declared the victor.? he says as a small speck of light can bee seen in the distance as two large doors slide open. ?What is it Ronnie?? a low voice speaks up as the doors slowly close again. ?You have been challenge sir.? the score keeper replies as footsteps can be heard coming their way. ?Is that so, so who?s dreams of being a Pokemon Master do I get to destroy this time?? that voice, a bit more sinister this time, replies as the echoing of their steps get closer and closer. ?This young Lady sir.? Ronnie replies as the flood light shifts over to her briefly before going out again. A sly chuckle can be heard from the darkness as a form emerges into the dim light. Before Jessica now stood a boy that appeared to be no more then fifteen. His dark yellow eyes seemed to stare straight though her soul. His jet black hair had three white stripes on the left side that wrapped half way around his head. He wore a neatly pressed black suit that had stripes on the shoulder areas and meet in the middle of the coat as buttons that mirrored his hair. Instead of a tie he wore a skull like choker that acted like one. Adjusting the it with both hands Jessica can see a skull ring on each index finger.

?I give you one chance young lady.? he says as he pulls a Pokeball from his inner coat pocket. ?Run, Or I will eat you?re dreams and hopes and leave you but a shell of your former self.? he says as he presses the button in the center of the Pokeball. A small hum can be heard as the Pokeball doubles in size.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 13, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*

For a moment, no one answered her challenge and Jessica shivered as her voice reverberated throughout the seemingly empty building. For a moment, a sense of unease overcame her. Was the Gym abandoned? Would the Gym Leader simply choose not to accept her challenge? Was that even legal. She threw a covert glance over her shoulder, looking back at Violet behind her. Jessica's pride was far too great to be able to withstand being humiliated like this in front of someone else, and she was about to raise her voice and call out her challenge again when someone spoke. "So you are here to challenge the Gym Leader?" The voice that said these words was dry and papery, the voice of someone very old, and Jessica swallowed and took a step back. But she wasn't scared, she reminded herself. _I'm not frightened, not at all. I can do this._ The words ran like a mantra through Jessica's head, and her expression remained stoic as the light flashed on to focus on the old man who had acknowledged her challenge.

_I thought the Gym Leader was supposed to be younger.._.Jessica thought. _If I was wrong about that, what else might I be wrong on? I researched this Gym beforehand, but if I had flawed information, I'm doomed!_ But her fears were alleviated as the man announced that he was merely the scorekeeper of the match. The lifting of the stress from Jessica's shoulders was brief however, and worry came crashing down with the very next sentence out of the man's mouth. _Three on three Pokemon battle? B-but I only have two Pokemon! I'm already at a serious disadvantage. How could I have been so dumb?_ Jessica scowled, and from his perch on her head, where Piplup had been resting silently ever since they had entered the Gym, the small Water-type Pokemon slid down to her shoulder and motioned for her to put him on the ground at her feet. Jessica did so and then focused on the man who had emerged from the large double-doors at the far end of the Gym.

He didn't look like a very intimidating person, much less a powerful Gym Leader. Hell, he looked even younger than her! Jessica's ego swelled and puffed up, and once again she shook off any vestiges of fear or doubt. She could do this! As long as she believed in herself, right? That had always worked on her favorite TV shows after all, the television programs she had loved to watch before...before the accident. Before she had to become a Trainer, and set out, and leave everything behind. Glaring at the ground for a moment, and pushing the familiar tide of anger and sorrow down, Jessica snapped her eyes up at the Gym Leader as he spoke. Although the rational, intelligent side of her brain knew that his words were probably his rote challenge, the opening he used before every battle, the primal Jessica stung from how close to home they had hit. 

"I'll give you one chance as well, since that's only fair. You can forfeit this match to me and hand over the Ghoul Badge without a fight. Maybe that way you'll keep a shred of dignity to shield yourself with. As for your silly comment on my hopes and dreams--the life I once wanted is beyond anyone's reach. If you think there's anything you can do to hurt me, you're sadly mistaken." Once she'd finished speaking, Jessica blinked in surprise, not meaning to have given away so much. "But that doesn't matter! Enough talking. I choose my first Pokemon: Piplup, go!" And with that, the Water-type advanced to the center of the room, the arena between the two battlers where the fight for the Ghoul Badge would take place!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 13, 2010)

*Battle for the Ghoul Badge*

?I sense a tone of loss in your words miss.? Mirage says as he holds his Pokeball up to his face. ?Very Well. I accept your challenge for the Ghoul Badge.? he adds as he eyes his opponent?s Pokemon. ?Piplup, a water type eh?? he says lightly as he tosses his Pokeball out. Spinning in midair the Pokeball seems to hang by some unseen force. With a ghostly laugher the Pokeball stops spinning and a flood of light hits the floor. Before Piplup stood a strange form. As the light fades and the Pokeball returns to Mirage what is left is a curious little black Pokemon. It?s reptilian like eyes fell on it?s opponent  and a cruel laugh can be herd through it?s zipped up mouth that turns almost evil looking. ?Bane..? it hums as it vanishes form view. A second later it appears floating upside down  in front of Piplup. ?Bane!!? it says in a boo like fashion startling the little Penguin Pokemon.

With a cruel laughter Banette vanishes and reappears in the center of the ring. ?I guess I?ll start this pointless match.? Mirage says as the snaps his fingers which causes Banette to stand more still. ?Go, Shadow Claw!? He orders with a monotone voice. That cruel laugh erupts again as Banette vanishes. Several seconds pass but to Piplup?s left it reappears with it?s right hand drawn back high over it?s head. A dark energy forms around it. ?Banette!? it roars as it starts to pull it?s hand down.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 13, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*

Jessica ignored Mirage's final words, trying to pay attention to the battle. Losing was not an option of course, but she wasn't stupid enough to think that this would be an easy fight (no matter how exaggerated her ego was, she was still an intelligent girl at heart). Mirage had chosen a Banette to start with. Racking her brain knowledge of the Pokemon, Jessica rattled off scenarios in her head. Piplup and the Pokemon should be fairly evenly matched typewise; Water and Ghost had no significant advantage over each other, and so this battle would come down to which Trainer could command their Pokemon the best. A match of wits, and courage. Jessica restrained a smile.

Mirage called out an attack--Shadow Claw. Jessica swallowed again as the Gym Leader's Pokemon phased out of sight, but didn't let any of her misgivings show as she called out: "Piplup, stay where you are!" If the little Pokemon had any doubt in his Trainer, he gave no sign and instead remained completely still. Moments dragged on with unbearable ease for Jessica, but it was really almost a blink of the eye and Banette appeared again, the enemy's right hand swathed in dark energy and crashing into Piplup's upraised wing. Although the wing shielded Piplup's face and body from the attack, it was obvious Shadow Claw had done some damage. Jessica paid no attention to this for the time being however. 

"Piplup, use Bubblebeam while he's right before you! If it works, charge forward with a Pound!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 13, 2010)

The small Penguin Pokemon followed orders to a ’T’. Opening it’s mouth and a stream of bubbles flow out slamming into Banette’s body. The ghost grunts as it’s body is pushed back from the exploding bubbles. “Bane!” it growls as it opens it’s eyes. In full charge the Piplup was ready to bring the continued pain with a study Pound. Mirage didn’t even make a move or attempt to give an order to save his Pokemon’s skin. He just stood there as he slid his hands into his pockets. Bannete stood there as well as a grin seemed to show through it’s zipped up mouth. “Pip!” the water type exclaims as it leaps in the air, a small trail of dust following it’s feet. But as it comes into contact with Banette the small water Pokemon feels nothing. 

With a thud it hits the ground and rolls to it’s feet. “Banne, ban, ban, Banette.” the ghost type laughed mockingly as it turned to face the little water bird. Pulling his hands out of his pockets Mirage speaks up. “Pokemon 101, moves that are classified under the ’normal’ type are ineffective against Ghost type Pokemon.” Mirage says using his fingers as quotations. “Now, Banette.  Disable.” Mirage says as he slides his hands back into his pockets. “Bane.” the Marionette Pokemon says as it’s eyes glow a dark blue as it locked eyes with Piplup. “Pip..” the water type says as if in a trance it’s eyes glowing along with Banette. 

“Shadow Claw.” Mirage says again with even less enthusiasm then when he last ordered the attack. “Nette.” the giggling ghost replies as it vanishes. 

- Pound is Disabled, rolled a die. It’s disabled for two attacks -


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2010)

Squirtle charged towards Blaziken, intent on doing more damage to the injuries caused by Absol. Deflecting the small turtle pokemon would be easy enough, if it weren't for the string shot binding his other leg. If Squirtle's tackle hits, it would be all over. "Good, but not good enough."

Blaziken punches the air, sending a shockwave through the arena that hits Squirtle. The turtle pokemon goes off course and hits silcoon instead. 

"Blaziken can do more than kick and get bitten in the balls." Ace said. "He can also use Vacuum wave." 

The two pokemon were now clumped together, a perfect target for Blaziken if there ever was one. "BRAVE BIRD!" Blaziken charged, the speed of his tackle great enough to damage himself. It was putting a great strain on his injured leg, but if he can knock out Squirtle the rest of the match would be easy pickings, provided neither trainer had any more water types.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 13, 2010)

*With Luke...*

He had been chasing after the Electrike for a while now, and had yet to catch up to it, infact, "Where the hell did it go!" He had lost it...

"Char..." Chimchar simply facepalms. He looks around the open field he has stumbled into, "He must be around here-" he then recieves a quick attack to the back by the Electrike Pokemon, "Gah!" he falls on the ground and holds his back, "N-Not bad..."

"Chimchar!" the Pokemon sighs and steps forward, "Char..." he says rolling his eyes. The Lightning Pokemon glares at his opponent, "Ok...Go in for a Scratch!" 

Chimchar dashes forward and goes to attack the dog looking creature but it quickly leaps out of the way of the attack and comes in for one of it's own, "Dodge that!" but the Quick Attack hits too fast to avoid and Chimchar flips backwards after being hit.

He lands on his feet, "Ok, guess we'll have to stay long range...Let him have some Embers!" Chimchar starts firing the attacks off but the Pokemon is too quick to be hit.

"Damn that thing is fast..." it comes in for another Quick attack but Chimchar leaps out of the way and into the air. It begins to let out sparks of electricity from its body and tackles Chimchar in mid air, letting off a powerful blast of lightning from it's body.

Chimchar manages to get a scratch on it's side before pushing off from the attack and the two land back on the ground, Chimchar breathing heavily, "Go for another Scratch," he dives in and scratches, however it once again dodges, "Now Ember Quick!"

As it leaps to the side it gets smacked with a blast of fire from the Chimp Pokemon's mouth, "Don't let up!" it continues it's blast of embers until Luke calls it off, "Alright, it looks pretty weak..."

He chucks the Pokeball at the downed opponent but it weakly smacks it out of the air and back into his hand, "The hell?" it stumbles to its feet, and it's fur begins to let off sparks, "Huh?" clouds quickly fill the sky, and Luke feels a drop of rain hit his face.

Then another, and another, and it soon begins to downpour, "Crap..." he eyes his Pokemon, looking nervously at the rain, "Don't let this shit scare you!" a blast of lightning falls down in the distance and Electrike seems to be looking stronger, "Lets go! Finish this quick so we can get out of this damn rain!"

Chimchar nods and lets off another Ember but with the rain weakening it Electrike smacks it out of the air. It then charges forward and hits him with a quick attack. He then begins to charge up elec. around his body. 

"Come on! This tough guy act is bullshit, you know he's dead, we can finish this now! Flame Wheel!" Chimchar runs forward and flips, letting out fire from its mouth and wrapping it around himself. Electrike also charges forward, excess electrity pouring out of his body. The two slam into each out letting out a blast of Fire and Electricity.

Luke covers his eyes as wind and rain fly into him. He takes a close look and sees a woppily Chimchar standing over Electrike, "Now!" he chucks his Pokeball and Electrike falls right in. It shakes for a moment, "Come on..." and again, but it then finally locks, "Hell yea!" 

He scoops up his Pokeball and takes a look at it, "Gotcha," he then tucks it into his pocket and grabs Chimchar, "Come on, lets get back to that town," he says running through the rain.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 13, 2010)

*Rin?*

The gentle breeze kept puffing at them and Rin tucked a loose tress of hair behind her ear.  ?What is he pointing at??  She gestured toward the Abra then shrugged as she listened to Simon about eating.  ?You silly??  Rin said looking toward the sky.  ?Have you forgotten the sandwich you wolfed down before the battle??  She smiled at him while taking her lollipop out and dug into her pack.  ?Here if you are that hungry??  She tossed him a shiny red apple and a small potion for his charmander but at the same time Rin was again hit with an acorn.  ?I am so getting sick of that!?  She yelled turning to look behind her.  

The only thing she saw were a few Spearow flitting around in an old tree.  ?I really can?t figure out who is doing that??  Rin rubbed the back of her head then sighed.  ?Okay so we should make it tomorrow?  That means another night of sleeping in the woods.?  Rin looked around her and shrugged.  ?I could have worse company."  She looked at Simon and grinned.   "It?s not so bad I suppose??  She then jumped to her feet and grabbed Simon?s hand, yanking him up too.  ?Come on!  We will race you guys!?  Rin began to walk backward and pointed at the potion.  ?You better give him that so we aren?t waiting hours for you guys to get there!?  She giggled and looked at her pokemon.  ?Chicky!  Vee!  Come on we have a race to win!!? 

"Torchic!"

"Eevee!"  The two pokemon said in unison.  Their enthusiasm evident in their voice.  Rin then took off running in the direction that Simon had pointed.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 13, 2010)

Simon's eyes widened a bit as Rin asked why Abra was pointing at him. The yellow pokemon had a sly smile on his face as it went on to explain something to Rin's Eevee, something that it seemed to know but their human trainers didn't, only making Simon more confused in the process.

"Yeah I agree. Just give me a minute."

A few minutes later his Charmander was near full power once more, and the trio of Simon and his two pokemon respectfully bowed their heads as they all went.

"Thank you."

"Char."

"..."

Charmander slightly annoyed by Abra not thanking Rin gave him a mean stare, making the Abra go out.

"Abra!"

He bowed his head again, but now the little yellow fox was actually acting as part of the team, while Charmander stood proudly as team leader. And then as Simon received an apple, which was gone in like two seconds, along with Charmanders too, a race came up.

"Hell yeah! We won't lose! Everyone get ready!"

He stood next to Abra, whispering something in his ear while he put his cap on, and took the lollypop Rin gave him.

"GO!!!"

With those words, pretty much every present wild pokemon looked at the two teams going at it in a race into the woods, and a few new ones from the bushes looked at them, probably thinking how curazzy humans were, running in that direction.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2010)

"First student? You mean you're going to teach my pokemon new moves?" Irving asked. It was quite honorable that he was chosen to be Professor Moveset's first student, but if those old movies he's watched with Uncle ever taught him something, it was that something really bad will happen soon in the middle of his training, and that he'll have to avenge his master. For now though, the advantages of learning a powerful move from Professor Moveset, like trainers and wild pokemon thinking twice before harassing him, seemed to good.

"Yes, obviously." Professor Moveset replied. "Do you accept."

"Yes." Irving said. 

Moveset smiled. "Perfect. Let's start with Totodile." 

Upon mention of his name Totodile panicked and hid behind his master's leg. The Smeargle scared him with their strange attacks, and he'd rather not imagine what the Smeargle would do to him to learn whatever attacks Irving intended him to learn.

"Come on pal, don't be scared." Irving said to him. "I'll be with you every step of the way." If he didn't Totodile might run away from training, and they couldn't have that.

Professor Moveset smirked. "Oh you will, will you young Irving? Then let's get started."  Moveset snapped his fingers. "Nii, Quatre, Ice Beam." Two Smeargle, one with yellow ink and another with green ink fired a freezing beam at one of the trees, encasing it in ice. "You and Totodile will punch that frozen tree till it breaks." 

Irving was surprised. He thought he was only going to coach Totodile along the way, not do the exercises alongside him. "We're going to what?" 

"I thought you wanted to be with Totodile every step of the way?" Moveset asked, smirking. 

"Toto..." The blue crocodile looked at his master. He really didn't want to do this, and hoped Irving wouldn't too. 

"We'll do it." Irving approached the frozen tree and started punching. Totodile gasped at his Master's decision, but followed it anyway. If he thought they could do it, then they can. And besides, those creepy Smeargle wouldn't be joining them anyway. 

Professor Moveset sat back and watched his first pupil train. In 10 punches he already dropped to the ground, screaming at how cold it was before continuing again. Totodile's water typing made him somewhat more resistant to the cold, but during his 60th punch he stopped briefly to rest his arms. "For a 'coward' that Totodile can punch." Moveset's Smeargle nodded in unison. 

2 hours pass and Totodile was still at it. Irving already went down half an hour ago, his body reaching its limit but since he was a pokemon Totodile had the stamina to keep going. He was going to eat a LOT of food later after this to replenish it however. 

"Have Totodile continue for 1 more hour." Moveset said. "Let's make the best use of our time. To the next trainee."

"Next trainee?" Irving asked. He was lying on the ground face-down, his hands sore from all the punching. The Smeargle had to fix the tree whenever the ice softened, and whenever they did that they continued to punch. Being from Artic Flora the cold didn't bother him that much, but punching ice did. "Don't tell me..." Rotom was still resting from its defeat and was no condition to fight. Moveset was referring to only one pokemon. "She's just a baby!" 

"Relax, young Irving." Moveset said, chuckling. "Little Happiny isn't doing anything physical, she will simply meditate alongside One."

"Well if that's all..." Irving reached for Happiny's pokeball, flinching from how cold it felt in his hands. Must've been all that punching, he thought. 

"Happiny." The little pink bundle of joy skipped out of her pokeball. She noticed how blue his master's hands were, and tried to reach them out of curiousity. Irving wasn't going to let her touch them though, that would be painful. 

"Smeargle!" It poked Happiny's forehead with his tail, leaving a red ink mark on it. One the Smeargle squatted next to the frozen tree and started meditating. A curious Happiny yanked its tail, but it didn't budge. She probed the meditating Smeargle for a few more minutes until she got tired of it, and simply copied what Smeargle was doing. Above them a trickle of water was falling from the melting ice. Happiny flinched at the coldness, but wanted to continue copying Smeargle and beared with it. 

Irving was sitting on the bench, resting for a moment."They're doing well." Mr. Moveset said to him while he munched on a biscuit. 

"I haven't seen Totodile exert so much effort in a while." Irving commented. "It's like he's a completely different pokemon."

"You have yourself to thank for that." Moveset told him. "The way a trainer encourages his pokemon is the main determinant if they'll succeed or not."

"...Thank you." Irving said. 

"Think nothing of it." Moveset laughed. "Now go punch that tree alongside Totodile. post haste!"

"Yes sir!" Irving ran back to the tree and started punching again. 

"At this rate they'll learn their new moves in no time." Moveset commented. Totodile continued to punch the tree and at a faster pace now, while Happiny's meditating exercises were going smoothly. "But I wonder if the same could be said of Rotom..."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 13, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Northwind Town Gym*

Jack had to think fast or Squirtle would be knocked out. "Squirtle, use withdraw and watergun straight down!".

The force of Squirtle's watergun was great enough to launch it into the air, hopefully out of range for blaziken. "Now direct the watergun at blaziken!". Squirtle redirected the shot forward and downward, right at blaziken. The new direction caused Squirtle to fly away from blaziken. As he had to keep redirecting the watergun to focus on blaziken, Squirtle lost hight quickly but gained distance, till he had landed a good 50 feet away from blaziken. Jack thought Squirtle would be safe for the time being. He wasn't sure about silcoon though and hoped Akita gave an order soon.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 13, 2010)

"Silcoon use Stringshot to move away quickly and past Blaziken" is wondering if the horn on the Silcoon still have posion in it to do posion sting, put the spikes that on Silcoon could do some damage. Silcoon shoots silk at Blaziken as Silcoon past it "Use Posion sting, if you do not know posion sting, use your spikes or horn to cause damage." The Silcoon is behine Blaziken hitting Blaziken with her horn. Silcoon shoots another string of silk to gain some distance from the Blaziken.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 13, 2010)

Chapter 13: A trainer approaches! Pokemon trainer youngster Sam!! III

Ace scratches the back of his head
"Yeah...The ex-Elite Four water-type genius, Jack Diamond is my father..."

Ace throws his cherish ball and Poliwag comes out of it
"This Poliwag is actually a offspring from my father's Poliwrath.""Poli!" He says proudly

Ace eyes take on a determined look.
"Alright Sam, send out your Shinx!"
"Poliwag! It's time to show your legacy you inherited!"
"Poli!!"

Nincada and Cyndaquil release themselves as well

"Cynda!" He says cheerfully
"Nin..." Nincada remarks cool

"So you came to cheer for Poliwag huh? ...Thanks guys!" He says with a bright smile


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 13, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki holds Kip in her arms, the small pokemon sound asleep in her long arms.
> 
> Scar begins to growl, the fur down it?s spine ruffles.  Showing it?s teeth before charging foreword, Yuki letting it have full control of the battle, since obviously the Eevee is a battle veteran.
> 
> ...



Tsuna looked a bit surprised, for some moments Shinx and scar improved in the battle themselves without any order. The moment they charged and slammed it was decided that the battle was a tie, no one of the two pokemon want to lose and they end falling  tired.

"Well, it looks like it's a Tie." Yuki says with a grin, "That was an awsome battle."

"Yeah, Who would know that they would be so proud in this kind of things,hehe"he said returning to his normal attitude and calling Chimchar to climb up his head.

"It was a funny battle, I guess Blaze and Shinx got stronger with this experience."he said to Yuki."Anyway, Kip surprised me even if you said that she doesn?t have so much experience she fought really well, and Scar didn?t give us time to use Spark, he really knows some tricks. Your team is cool"he said to the girl with a big and warm smile which make Yuki to blush a bit.

Tsuna took his own stuff and looked at Blaze which was already sleeping on his head.

"We should catch up with Rin and Simon soon, I dont want us to get lost"he said trying to remember where they said to reach`em.

"/Shinx and Scar are tired and maybe asleep so we have to find Rin and Simon in our own/"he thought not sure about of which direction they should take.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 13, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*

At first, Jessica allowed herself a little bit of hope. The Bubble beam attack seemed to push the Banette backwards and Piplup was soldiering on gamely despite the pain the smaller Pokemon must have felt from the devastating Shadow Claw. Perhaps that "hope" explained her next move, the most foolish move she'd made so far in the battle. Swept up with the idea that maybe she could win, that maybe this battle wouldn't be so hard, Jessica let her arrogance get away from her. The failing was human, natural, but that didn't make it any less humiliating in Jessica's mind. She had made a mistake, and now her Piplup was suffering for it. Now the outcome of this battle hung in the balance. Piplup soared through the air, unleashing a beautiful Pound attack--that had no effect at all. Jessica knew this. She knew it. She'd studied Pokemon, learned about them, observed them, taken notes. And in her first fight, she'd had adrenaline sweep all her careful knowledge away. And without her knowledge, she was less than useless.

Mirage's words bit like steel into her pride, but Jessica squared her shoulders and ignored him, offering no verbal answer. Her response would be his defeat. Which would happen. She couldn't lose confidence. One mistake wouldn't be her undoing. But as Banette locked eyes with Piplup and sent the Pokemon into a daze (and disabled his move Pound) Jessica couldn't see a way to win this battle with Piplup alone, as she had hoped. The Banette giggled once more and disappeared in preparation for its signature Shadow Claw attack, leaving Piplup standing groggy and alone in the arena. "Piplup, snap out of it!" Jessica called, circling her mouth with her hands. "You've got to move, Piplup! Move!" The Pokemon shook its head, taking a step forward. The movement was too late, however. The Shadow Claw attack caught Piplup across the back and sent the Water type skidding across the arena floor, where he lay crumpled for a moment before painfully stumbling to his feet. "Piplup..." Jessica trailed off, at a loss for what to say for a moment. "Piplup, use Bubble beam again, and dive under the range of the attack to Peck at Banette's legs." This match was sliding out of her control, and Jessica only hoped that this attack would level the playing field.


----------



## Burke (Mar 13, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Chapter 13: A trainer approaches! Pokemon trainer youngster Sam!! III
> 
> Ace scratches the back of his head
> "Yeah...The ex-Elite Four water-type genius, Jack Diamond is my father..."
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E7 "_Another Encounter!_" Part 4​
Sam couldnt help but smile.

"Your pretty eager."

"Hehe, it seems you have a good relationship with all of your pokemon. Thats a very nice shade of blue your poliwag has."

Sam took the pokeball in his hand and put it on the side of his pack, he then withdrew the pokeball that held shinx.

"You, know, from the one time that i trained with that little guy, i saw that he couldnt beat turtwig on account of the type difference. "

"Turtwig." It said reassuringly.

"Too bad you wont be using grass types in your gym battle. Lets see if your poliwag can go beyond type differences."

With that final remark, Sam threw out Shinx's pokeball.

"Alright come on out Shinx."

As the red glow faded, there stood Sam's new golden shinx. Its odd yellow color shined well in the sunlight.

"You see, my shinx is a color oddity as well."

"Shinx, Shinx!"

"Get ready shinx, were going to do our first battle. Think of it as warm up for the real thing."

He then got in a ready position.

"Alright, Ace, are you ready to get this thing started? I know Shinx is."

"Shinx, shinx."

With both pokemon and master ready to go, which trainer will overcome? Will Ace overcome the type barrier? Tune in next time to find out.
*>TO BE CONTINUED*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 14, 2010)

A smug look crossed Mirage’s lips as Piplup bounced off the Gym Floor and slid to a stop all but a yard or so from him. The Shadow Claw attack had done it’s damage and Piplup was reeling. Mirage glance over to Ronnie whom was carefully watching the match as it progressed. A shake of his head told Mirage that Piplup was still in fighting condition. It was of no concern though. He knew the gravity of the situation was now settling in on this young girl. “Bane!” the Ghost type Pokemon says with a cruel laugh as it floats in the air. Finally it looses what little restraint it had and burst into a fit of laughter as it bounds around the stadium floor. Jessica didn’t find the situation the least bit funny as she racked her brain of what to do next. Mirage saw this and he knew that he was slowly crushing the dreams of another would be Pokemon Master. If he couldn’t claim that title, he wouldn’t allow anyone to.  But Piplup pulling himself to his feet reflects Jessica’s own determination and she quickly assesses the grave situation and formulates a plan that would hopefully level the playing field. "Piplup, use Bubble beam again, and dive under the range of the attack to Peck at Banette's legs." She orders.

“Pip!” the Penguin Pokemon replies as it follows suit with the orders. Banette was so preoccupied with it’s own laughter it doesn’t realize the attack had be called until it was too late. The Bubbles form the Bubble Beam explode on Banette’s body. The ghost shudders as it is pressed back by the attack. For the first and perhaps last time this match a concerned look briefly flashes over Mirage’s face. “Get out of their Bannete!” he hollers as Piplup comes in to use it’s peck. But for some reason Banette’s movements turn sluggish as it opens one of it’s tightly closes eyes, the Piplup was too close to avoid now, so Mirage opts for offense,  “Quick counter with Shadow Claw!” he commands. Bannete tries to react to the command but as the dark viscous energy starts to flow off it’s right claw Piplup is already in range. It’s beak glows white as it slams into Banette’s feet. The ghost Pokemon’s eyes widen in pain as it is sent tumbling end over end onto the gym floor. 

With a bounding crash it slams into the floor with authority throwing up a dust cloud. All present look on in suspense, Ronnie most of all. But soon a form is seen standing as the dust cloud settles. Panting heavily and doubled over, but standing none the less. Ronnie returns to his normal stance as Mirage breaths a sigh of relief. “It’s time Banette.” he says solemnly. The ghost looks over  it’s shoulder at it’s trainer briefly. Then as a sly grin shines though the zipper it turn back toward the Piplup. “Bane.” it says as it takes a step forward. “Banette. Curse.” Mirage says with a serious tone. “Show her true despair.” he adds. “Bane…” his Pokemon replies as it holds it’s left claw out. From the dark energy that engulfed it a large spectral nail appears. “Bane.” it repeats as it stabs itself with the spike. It winces in pain and falls to a knee as a dark ominous cloud forms over Piplup. Strings of darkness reach down and ensnare him imbuing Bantte’s dark curse on him. With the attack done Banette releases a pained scream as it collapses to the ground. 

Ronnie is quick to act as he steps forward. “Banette is unable to battle, the winner is Piplup!” he says in a livelier tone then his normal voice. “Good job Banette, rest.” Mirage says as he pulls the it’s Pokeball out. “Return.” he adds as a red light engulfs Banette’s form and sucks the Pokemon in. “You are far stronger then you appear. But now the sparring session is over.” he says with a newly found tone of seriousness. “I choose this one as my next Pokemon.” Mirage says as he points over his left shoulder into the pitch blackness of his gym. But nothing happened. Noshouted nothing appeared. A tense moment of silence fell over the room for what seemed like an eternity. But soon a shadow appears near Piplup, then a shadowed form rises from the ground. “Haunter!” it shrieks as it makes a funny face trying to scare Piplup.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2010)

While Squirtle had managed to dodge Blaziken's brave bird, and to Ace's surprise so did Silcoon. Squirtle was now out of range of any attack save for his ranged fire attacks, but the same couldn't be said about Silcoon. 

"Woo, this girl's got guts." Ace whistled, impressed. He had expected Squirtle to be the one to attack him close up, but Silcoon's gutsy move was something he didn't think it could do. "Too bad your silcoon's still within Blaziken's range." 

The fire bird grinned. Before Silcoon could react a pair of fire punches struck it, followed by a sweeping sky uppercut. If Silcoon somehow survived that, Blaziken's next move will finish it off. 

Using the boost in his jumping power provided by sky uppercut, Blaziken grabbed onto one of the support beams keeping the gym up. With a powerful punch the steel beam broke, landing inches in front of Silcoon. Blaziken dropped down and prepared to use the steel beam as a weapon to finish off Squirtle, but the last attack drained the rest of his strength. Blaziken dropped to the ground, exhausted. 

"So close, right Blaziken?" Ace said to his tired pokemon. "But that was a good job." He withdrew Blaziken back to his pokeball. 

By now the gym was a mess. Everything around them was on fire, and the floor was littered with marks where Blaziken had struck. "Man...the League officials are gonna be pissed..." Ace thought. "And Luffy's not here to take the blame." What the league had to say to him was a later concern though; for now he had to concentrate on winning the match. "Let's go, Infernape!" 

The gym's floor broke in half, and from the fissure Infernape jumped out. He looked agitated and annoyed, raring to go. "INFERNAPE!!!" Like Blaziken he punched his master without provocation. 

In response, Ace punched his Infernape with the same force Infernape used. "Oh come on, so what if you stayed underground for 3 hours? What's important was that your entrance was cool!" 

The fire monkey grunted, and turned to face his opponents. "INFERNAPE!" He yelled, daring them to attack him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 14, 2010)

*Lamprey Town; Reward and Relaxation*

Officer Jenny and William talked as their Pokemon played around the handcuffed Biker Gang. Jenny was just killing time waiting on the larger transport for her prisoners. And as they laughed a siren can be heard in the distance as a large cloud of dust can be seen heading their way. Soon the large boxy frame of the ?paddy? wagon as Jenny dubbed it came into view. It was a large black and white truck that looked like a delivery truck more then a police wagon. On the side in bold black letters was the word Police, under it written in a much smaller lettering was the local number for the authorities. A smile fell across Jenny?s lips as the flashing red and blue lights came into view. ?Looks like your ride is here boys.? she says as she turns back to her prisoners. ?And don?t worry we?re impounding your bikes too.? she adds as tears stream down the three?s faces.  ?Whit aboot there Pokemon?? William asks curiously as he starts to return his own Pokemon to their Pokeballs. ?Well they?ll be assessed for rehabilitation and if needed they?ll be rehabilitated.? She says as she turns back around. Circling her left hand in the air she signals the wagon to pull closer and come to a stop. 

?If they are deemed tame enough or after rehabilitation they will be handed to a daycare to be taken care of until the day comes these three are rehabilitated themselves. If not, they will be put up for adoption to find a good  home.? Jenny adds as two male officers step out of the large boxy vehicle. The dirt grin harshly under their feet as they walk around opposite side of the wagon. The one that was riding on the passenger?s side heads to the back and begins to open the door as the other helped Jenny get the crooks to their  feet. After getting the gang into the transport Jenny turns to William as she slaps her hands together. ?I?m glad to see that you?re ready to go.? she says as she sees only William and her Growlithe. ?If you?ll get in the side car we?ll get going.? she says as she walks up to her bike. ?I apologize in advance for you having to hold Growlithe.? she says as sweat falls down the side of her face.  ?Dennea worry ?bout it.? William says as he crawls over into the seat causing the bike to slightly shift. ?Growl!? the puppy Pokemon happily barks as it jumps up into William?s arms and quickly starts to lick his face. 

Jenny laughs as she slides her leg over her bike. ?Hold on she says as she slides her helmet back over her head.  ?Eh?? William says in confusion as the bike?s engine roars to life. Soon he gets his answer as he feels his entire body shift to the back of the side care as Jenny almost dose a wheelie as she accelerates the bike. The roar of the engine, the flying dust, the smell of the burning rubber. These were all the sensations that William felt as he saw his young life flash before his eyes. He just knew that he and his Pokemon were going to die this day. The world blurred by as Growlithe stood in William?s lap taking in the wind as they zipped along. Sooner rather then later the bike pulls to a stop in front of a rather plain looking building. The sign in the front read _ Lamprey PD_ William?s chest heaved hard as he had to pry his hands for the edges of the side car. Jenny, with a bit of a bounce, is off the bike and pulling her helmet back off as she turns to the frightened teen. ?If you follow me young man you?ll get your rewards.? she says with the sweetest of voices. William only cuts her a glance as he pulls himself free from his seat.  ?Aye.? he finally says as he stumbles to the ground.

Slowly at first, to catch his breath, he follows the officer into the building. The insides were just as plane as the outside, but that made sense though. Jails didn?t need to be fancy to do their job. Walking up to a desk he sees Jenny talking with an older man with a bushy mustache and glasses, whoms glare blocked the man?s eye color. ?This is the boy that aided in the capture.? she says as she turns to William with a wink. ?The Commissioner  will give you the rewards William.? she says. And with a wave she walks off to start the processing process for the criminals that were on their way. William cuts his glance to the large man behind the desk as Jenny disappeared around a corner. ?Looks like you rode with Officer Jenny.? the old man says with a warm voice as a small laugh also escaped his throat.  ?Aye Mister I did.? William replies trying to be as respectable as possible. ?No need to be that formal son, you can call me Jim.? the white haired man says as he glances down at the his desk. ?But enough about that, lets get to the good part, your reward.? He adds as he picks up a clipboard. ?All I need is your signature here and we can get this thing rolling.? He says as he hands the clipboard to William.

Taking it from the older man William scribbles his name down by the X _ William Ian Draconis_ and then dates it. Handing it back over William tries to smile, his heart was still going ninety to nothing. ?William Ian Draconis is it? That?s a fine strong name.? Jim says as he puts the clipboard down. ?Now to your reward.? he says as he stand. ?Give me a second to go and get it.? he says as he walks around the corner Jenny turned earlier. As he waited William walked around the front of the building just looking at the pictures and the clippings that hung on the walls. Despite being such a small town Lamprey had a strong historical past. ?I?m back.? Jim voice calls as he walk up with a bag. Opening it he starts to show William his reward. ?First off you get cash money, 800 smackers to be exact.?  he says as he hold up a card.  ?This card is accepted at all Pokemarts, vending machines  and stores.? Jim adds as he hands it over. ?Next up is two Great Balls. They are stronger variants of Pokeballs, higher catch rate and what not. So don?t waste them on any old Pokemon.? Jim says with a laugh as he hands the Pokeballs over. ?And lastly, TM 35. Flame Thrower I believe.? he says as he hands the disc shaped object over. A confused look falls over William as he looks at the disc.       

?I see you never dealt with Technical Machines before.? Jim says with a smile. ?We?ll I?ll give you a crash course. Each TM holds a move a Pokemon can learn. To use the TM you take it out of the case and allow your Pokemon to bite it. If it is able to learn the move the disc will feed it the info on how the move works and unlock what is needed genetically for the move to be preformed. Afterwords the disc becomes inoperable.? Jim says as he folds his arms behind his back and rocks a bit.   ?Become inoperable. Thit means I can only use it once Aye?? He asks. ?Yeah that is pretty much it.? Jim says. ?Although there is talk of HMs that never ?break?.? Jim adds with a laugh. After William thanks Jim for the rewards he had received and after getting directions to the nearest Pokemon Center  he is on his way, with a lot on his mind. Who would he use the TM on?


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 14, 2010)

Chapter 13: A trainer approaches! Pokemon trainer youngster Sam!! IV
Ace looked suprised, a battle between two pokemonsboth with a color abnormality.

"Alright Poliwag! Start off with a water gun barrage!" Ace initiating the battle with his Poliwag spewing out several streams of water.

("Alright, water will do normal damage on him, all I have to be carefull about is dodging it's electric attacks") He thought to himself.

Shinx was quite the dodger dodging all the water with minimal effort.
"Poliwag! Now quickly close up to him and doubleslap him!"

Poliwag hopped forward, the fact that he had such short legs made him way slower then Shinx, Poliwag hopped up and turned in mid-air to slap with his tail letting himself open for a intercepting attack.

Nincada got pissed off by all the flaws in Poliwag's attacking style and slashed his companion quickly in mid-air with a metal claw

"W-What?! Nincada! S-Stop that!!"

Ace ran towards his Nincada wanting to stop it but suddenly he feels someone pulling his foot.
"Cynda!" Cyndaquil said meaning that Ace should send him out to make Nincada stop.
"Alright! I leave Nincada to you!" Ace said nodding and clenching his fist

In a flash Cyndaquil rammed Nincada with great speed.
"N-Nin?!" He was suprised by the sudden attack of Cyndaquil. 

Nincada immediatly threw sand in the direction of Cyndaquil but Cyndaquil quickly followed up with a smokescreen covering the battle area.

Ace bowed in a apologizing way
"I-I'm sorry for my pokemon's behaviour, please try to ignore it...eh eh" He says uncomfortable


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2010)

Moveset's training of Irving's pokemon was already starting to show results, and it had only been a day and a half since it began. 

"TOTODILEEEE!" He slammed his small fist on the ground, creating a hole were his fist struck and freezing every blade of grass a meter around his punch.

"Happiny!" A ring of water formed in front of Happiny. "HAPP!" The water ring was fired towards a tree, hitting it with surprising force. It formed a circular indentation on the tree, and upon measurement the water pulse went through the tree by 5 inches; impressive when you consider that Happiny is a baby pokemon. 

"Wow, I can't believe it's only been a day since we started." Irving remarked as he prepared Totodile and Happiny's snacks. Their training continued until 10 in the evening, and by 4 in the morning Moveset had roused Irving and his pokemon from their sleep and prepared them for even more training. Finally, at 4 in the afternoon Totodile and Happiny were able to use Ice Punch and Water Pulse respectively.

"Learning the move and mastering it are two different things." Moveset said. He was quite happy with the results of their training, but like he said they had a long way to go before they could master their new moves. 

"Yeah, but I think I can help them with that Professor." Irving said. "Too bad Rotom doesn't want to train." He sighed. Rotom didn't like how tedious looking Totodile and Happiny's training was, and refused to do it.

"I think I can help with that." Moveset grinned deviously. "Tonight, we're camping out at Suofreight forest."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 14, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Northwind Town Gym*

Hearing what Ace had said, Jack turned to Akita and, loudly enough for the gym leader to hear, remarked "Wow, that was one of the worst entrances I've ever seen. That Infernape must be pretty lame, don't you think so Akita?". He then adressed Squirtle "Use bubble around yourself!". Squirtle obediently enveloped itself in a bubble. "Now use watergun twards me!". The watergun shot out the back of the bubble, propeling it at Infernape. "Finally, use withdraw and spin as fast as you can!". Squirtle crawled inside its shell and began rotating quickly. It would soon smash into Infernape with great force. Infernape would probably try to dodge it,_And thats exactly what I'm counting on_ Jack thought with a sly smile.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2010)

"You really shouldn't piss Infernape off." Ace warned. "He'll demolish you when you do that." He didn't look all that concerned that a water-enveloped Squirtle was heading towards his Infernape. In fact Ace looked eager to face it head on. 

"INFERNAPE!" The fire monkey pokemon disappeared in a flash, and in seconds Squirtle crashed to the floor. Infernape was on top of the turtle pokemon, his arms blazing. 

"FIRE FIST, INFERNAPE!" Ace ordered. Infernape's fists impacted on Squirtle's shell again, leaving a fist-shaped impression on its shell. Water jetted out of Squirtle's body, hitting Infernape but he ignored it and continued attacking Squirtle with a punishing barrage of flaming fists. For some reason the fire-type attacks were highly effective against Squirtle, though why this was only Ace can answer.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 15, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Northwind Town Gym*

Jack was getting nervous. He didn't know how Squirtle could escape this one, and his friend was getting hurt badly. "Squirtle, use water gun straight up".

Squirtle tried to, but only a trickle of water came out. The damage to his shell had caused the resivore of water to drain out, and he couldn't use water attacks.

"Squirtle, try to move out of the way of his punches!". In the space between two of Infernape's attacks, Squirtle leapt forward and away from the beast. "Now gain some distance and tackle him!".

As Squirtle ran away, a curious thing happened. His damaged shell broke and fell off his back. Jack guessed that because Squirtle had grown so used to the shell and had still been able to move at normal speeds, his new lightness caused him to move with great speed. Squirtle sped around the field, marveling at its new-found agility, and shot itself at Infernape. Jack knew its speed would be too much for Infernape to dodge.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 15, 2010)

Hearing Jack, is thinking it is not wise to offend a pokemon in any way. Hearing Silcoon and hoping it had some more strenght to battle on, if it did not switch to Vulpix. "Silcoon help Squirtle out use string shot at  Infernape, use harden to raise defence if the  Infernape attacks Squirtle get in between the two." Silcoon shoots silk at the  Infernape in silk where the Infernape could not move. Akita is also wondering how powerful this  Infernape could be. Vulpix pokeball starts moving and stops, Akita knows Vulpix wants to battle or trying to tell Akita something.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 15, 2010)

Rin?

The forest seemed to sigh when they got to the tree line.  The branches and leaves of the bushes rubbing against them creating the sound.  Their feet thudded on the ground scaring up a flock of pidgeys.  A laugh escaped Rin as she ducked under a branch and looked over at Simon.  The run was invigorating for the young woman.  

Jumping rocks and dodging branches her mind would flit back to days on the ranch with her father.  Running after the tauros or playing tag with the doduo.  Another giggle escaped her and she sprinted a little faster, for once her trademark lollipop gone from her mouth.  ?Get ?em Vee!?  Rin called to the Eevee.  

The little fox pokemon darted toward Simon and ran between his feet tripping him up then darted back to Rin.  He didn?t go down surprisingly enough just stumbled slightly before gaining his feet again.  ?Come on guys!  He is going to be after us now!?

?Eevee!  Ee!?  The eevee looked back her eyes wide.

?Chic!  Torchic!?  Chicky jumped up kicking her feet and sped past Rin.  

?Traitor!?  Rin laughed as Chicky rushed passed.

"Eeeeveeeee!"  Vee yelled kicking up the dust as she sped away to join the torchic.

?Tooorrrchic!?  she seemed to laugh response.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2010)

Irving and Professor Moveset camped out in the middle of Suofreight forest, a dark, heavily forested area famous for the high population of ghost types that resides here. While there were safe roadways that went through the forest Moveset had opted to use the more obscure paths that disappeared under the dim twilight that served as the only lighting in their journey.

It wasn't that scary though, even for Totodile. Most of the wild pokemon were very friendly despite the general gloom that the forest had, if you had food of course. Still, the forest had a mysterious allure to it, with the perpetual twilight during daytime, the ancient trees that housed many glowing eyes that would sometimes venture out to play with visitors.

Night had come, and the sky was breathtaking. Framed by branches that jutted out of several trees that surrounded the clearing in which they camped was a full moon with a starless background. "Rotom, could you get the camera for me? I'm busy right now." He said to Rotom while he skewered a long wooden stick with marshmallows. 

"Rotom." It made the equivalent of a shrug, and went to Irving's tent to get the camera. So far it had been a boring journey for Rotom; while Totodile and Happiny trained under Irving's and Moveset's supervision when they arrived at the clearing, Rotom floated around lazily with nothing to do. It definitely wasn't going to join their training, that's for sure. Right now Rotom needed something to break the monotony."Driflooon." Well, there it was. 

A purple baloon-like creature flew out of the tent, the camera held in a pair of rope-like apendages. It was moving pretty fast, Rotom noticed. "Rorororo..." It giggled. This was the kind of entertainment Rotom needed. Without telling its master it flew off to chase the Drifloon.

"Perfect." Professor Moveset said as he put his stick of marshmallows away from the fire. "But its just beginning." He turned the marshmallows over and began to roast the half that wasn't subjected to he flames.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 15, 2010)

Sprinting into the woods along with his two pokemon brought a sense of adventure to Simon. He hasn't done anything like this ever since he was a kid, running the streets of Domino City, playing war games, tag and such. Although this little run also had a bit of competition in it, although it wasn't too apparent in the beginning. Taking an early lead in the run Simon laughed as he avoided some branches, moving them out of the way with his hand as he heard Charmander and Abra behind him.

"Let's go guys!"

Abra ocasionally used teleported as it wasn't fast enough to keep up with the jumping ability of Simon and the Charmander, it was quick but the changing terrain made it difficult to follow the same pace. It was a lot of fun, he had to admit that, jumping through the forest, while struggling to keep four feet fixed on something long enough as to stay in front of Rin and her pokemon. Although Eevee had the advantage in the race at one point, as Simon remebered that it went and almost tackled him, his feet briefly had no ground underneath them, but luckily his hand was holding a tree branch which allowed him to continue without crashing.

"Damn it, we'll show them. Abra."

A sly smile on his face, while team Simon now ran behind team Rin. So that was how they wanted it? Inspired to give it a try Simon yelled out in exciting fashion.

"Go teleport, and use confusion on them!"

The little yellow pokemon went on to appear in front of team Rin and use confusion, as Simon and Charmander made a right turn at a big tree as to not hit it. Swinging on a big leash Simon actually felt like tarzan a little bit, however he didn't yell out war cries and such. That wasn't his thing, but as Abra a few seconds later teleported on the same leash that they were swinging on, a thick mist started forming around them. Charmander who also used the leash called out to Simon, and pointed out the change as the group landed on some solid ground.

"Where are the others?"

Simon looked to the side as he and the two pokemon continued to walk, not somewhat tired from all the running, while there were no sounds of Rin or her pokemon. Charmander used the tip of his tail to light up the mist, as the team slowly made their way even deeper into the woods. Trying to get a better view of the situation Simon tried to look ahead, and see where they were actually going, while his two pokemon followed closely.

"Hey what's that?"

In the distance a silhouette appeared, it was something big. The trio slowly approached their discovery, which turned out to be a mansion. Approaching the massive building Simon wasn't sure how in the world such a luxurious house found its way here, in the middle of nowhere. It was a bit torn down, with a few windows being open, some even broken, and the outside of it seemed like it survived a storm. A big grin spread across the face of the young trainer, he always wanted to explore such a house. Maybe they would even find some cool treasure in it.

"Let's go, team Simon. Time to find some treasure."

And in they went, not aware that the mansion wasn't quite empty...


----------



## Serp (Mar 15, 2010)

_As Jessica was battling, Violet took time to remember that which he could not remember. When he tried his mind throbed and his head pained, it was a reminder that meant he was not meant to remember.

6 months ago~

"Subject V1, is responding well to te stimulus." A man from behind a glass wall spoke into the microphone.

"Results are similar, to O1 and I1, moving on to stage two."

Violet was in a room, a dark dark room with a television screen that took up most of the wall on the screen was flashing images. As he watched his brain pained him. The man had moved onto stage two, more pokemon images flashed rapidly. Legendaires 
and psychic types.

Around Violet was violet coloured ribbons, blowing crazyly yet no wind is in the room.

"Increasing the stimulus. O1 and I1 could handle level 4 without fault, I will try V1 on level 5"

The man turned the dial up, and sound started to play, pokemon noises and the images grew faster and more intense.

Violet started to scream and close his eyes and cover his ears but alas it was not working. Blood started to stream down his nose and he ran to the single veiw mirror knowing the man was there.

"Please turn it off! It hurts!" Violet screamed at the man, as more and more blood streamed down his face. 

"Just bare with it, V1" The man spoke over the intercom.

The sound got louder and Violet screamed more the pain was intense. And then the Tv exploded and the glass shattered, leaving the man knocked out from the recoil of the blast.

Violet saw he chance and ran.  He jumped through the window and ran down the corridor. He had to find an escape route. But he also needed supplies. He found another lab room, he found food and clothes in there. As he turned to leave he heard footsteps outside, he needed something to fight them off if they dared catch him again. First he lifted a metal pole and then turned his eye to a pokeballon a stand.

"This will do." He grabbed the ball and pocketed it.

He ran out of the room and the guards spotted him. He ran and ran until he came to a door. The door lead to the roof. "Fuck!" The guards smiled as the cornered him. "V1 come with us."  Violet edged closer to the wall.

"You will have to kill me first." 

The guards came closer and threw their pokeballs and out came two kadabra's.

"Kadabra! Psybeam!" Shouted the first guard. Kadabra readied himself and shot the beam,  it was intened to knock him over, but Violet ran away towards the edge and as it hit him he went flying over the edge. 

The way down was long and hard, somehow he managed to slow himself down making the fall less fatal, but he crashed in the river and smashed his head causing a black out.

He traveled in that river for however long until he washed up on the bank, with slight memory loss. All he remembered was screaming during the last test, and now waking up with a bump on his head, and no idea where the facility was. But he remembered one thing... Team Mystic.
_


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2010)

Infernape was in a bind. Silcoon had disabled his movements, and Squirtle was heading towards him at surprising speeds. It wouldn't be enough to knock Infernape out, but the damage it will do would be extensive enough to affect his fighting. And even if Silcoon didn't disable him he still wouldn't be fast enough to dodge. There was only one chance left."Let's bring the house down!" Ace ordered, smiling. "Overheat!" 

Flames enveloped Infernape, freeing him from Silcoon's bind. He pointed upwards, and blasted the remaining support beams with flames dozens of times hotter than Ponyta's. The gym collapsed, crushing anyone inside.

Outside, bystanders merely paid the commotion with a momentary glance before going back to their jobs. Just another battle involving their gym leader.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 16, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City
*
Jessica restrained a snarl as the opposing Trainer, the Gym Leader Mirage, smiled smugly as her Piplup flew across the arena, landing heavily on the ground before him. Who did he think he think he was? Being a Gym Leader didn't make him all powerful. Surely people had to have beated him before—there were always Trainers challenging the Elite 4, there were Trainers she had met with three or four Badges, Trainers who had emerged victorious from their many battles. Who said that she couldn't be one of them? She would win. She would. There was no question of it. She wouldn't allow herself to lose—especially with an audience, she realized, remembering that Violet was still watching the proceedings—so Mirage could wipe that smirk off his face. And his Banette could shut up and stop laughing! The sound of the gleeful Pokemon engraged her, and as she ordered Piplup's next attack, she hoped venomously that it succeeded. 

Piplup tottered to its feet and with a sturdy chirp, announced that it would once again embark on the offensive. Banette, laughing manically, didn't even notice that the smaller Water type was once again prepared to fight. Bubbles spewed forth from Piplup's beak, and Jessica allowed herself the indulgence of a small smile as Banette was forced backwards, shuddering. Raising her gaze to Mirage's face, a warm feeling spread within her as the Gym Leader seemed to lose his cool for the first time all battle. Maybe it was petty of her, but his concerned expression sent a thrill of glee down her spine. This was what he got for underestimating her. Just because she wasn't a Gym Leader, just because this was going to be her first badge; that didn't mean she was to be taken lightly. Everyone had to start somewhere. And this was her beginning, as Mirage would learn. With these satisfiying thoughts in mind, Jessica watched carefully as Piplup dived under the Bubblebeam, slamming into the Banette before the Ghost Pokemon had a chance to counterattack with Shadow Claw. For once, the battle seemed to be turning her way as Banette tumbled backwards head over heels, landing on the floor with a ear-shattering clash and a cloud of dust.

Jessica waited, not even noticing that she was holding her breath, for the Pokemon emerge. To her great regret, the Banette was still ready to battle as the dust slowly blew away. Although the Pokemon was weary and looked near-beaten, he was most definitely still standing as Mirage exhaled a sigh and Jessica scowled in frustration. Well, no matter. Piplup was standing as well, and she knew that her little Penguin Pokemon would fight until the bloody, bitter end, refusing to give up until victory was theirs. But the battle with Banette wouldn't be such a prolonged fight. Mirage ended it quickly. “It's time, Banette,” he intoned, and Jessica barely had time to wonder what he was talking about before the Curse was taking place; in moments, Banette was collapsed to the floor and Piplup was stricken. Ronnie announced that Banette was unable to battle and Piplup won, but Jessica was no longer focusing on his words. Instead, she was scanning through her knowledge, trying to remember what the move “Curse” did. _ If used by a Ghost type, the move Curse will drain a fourth of the afflicted Pokemon's stamina and health each round of the battle._ Well, shit. This wasn't looking very good. Even though Banette had been taken down, Piplup wouldn't last much longer. And she had only one Pokemon after he was out.

Mirage called back Banette and Jessica waited for his next Pokemon to appear. Moments passed. Nothing happened.  Then, taking both Jessica and Piplup off guard, a Huanter rose from the shadows beside Piplup, shrieking, screaming and sticking out his tongue. Jessica's heart rate jumped somewhere life threatening, and Piplup stumbled backwards, nearly losing his balance. But Jessica forced down her shock and issued her commands unflinchingly. She and Piplup had to inflict as much damage as possible on Haunter as possible before the timer on Curse crippled Piplup and knocked him out of the match. “Piplup, use Peck again on Haunter!” She was running out of time, but that didn't mean she would go down without a fight.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 16, 2010)

*Yuki* grins, “Y’know if you want I can try and climb up a tree, see if I can see our directions to the safari zone if you would like.” she says, but before he has a chance she’s climbing up a tree like a Primeape.  She sat Kip and Scar down on her backpack, then ran towards a tree, stepping twice, the grabbing a lower branch.  She continues her way up she gets near the top before sitting on a branch.  She looks out into the distance and notices the safari zone as well as a pokemon diving off a tree.

“Hey Tsuna!  Come up here if you can, I think you need to see something.” She says, flipping upside down, seeming quite like a child the way she grins down at Tsuna.  She holds her shirt where it’s supposed to be as she swings, directly next to the tree.  “C’mon! Don’t be a slowpoke about it!” she yells, swinging a bit more.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2010)

The Drifloon was very agile, Rotom had to admit. It had been firing thunder shocks left and right, but everytime it thought Drifloon finally got hit it was just another tree the baloon pokemon had used for cover, or some unlucky hoothoot who didn't notice Drifloon being chased. 

"Rororororo!" Rotom fired another volley of thunder shocks, but still no luck. It was just behind drifloon's tail, and if Rotom could just get closer it could posess the camera drifloon stole. Then things will get even more entertaining.

Drifloon however no longer found it fun. What it thought was just another way to mess with travellers and hopefully coax them into giving tasty treats turned into a nightmare as a menacing electric ghost chased after it. Drifloon's knowledge of the dark area meant nothing to a pokemon that can illuminate any hiding spots drifloon can use. "FLOON!" Drifloon cried for help, but its fellows weren't coming in any time soon.

"RORORORORO!" A thunderwave impacted in front of drifloon, causing it to pause. At that moment a thundershock hit it. Drifloon dropped the camera, gaining speed at the loss of dead weight. That camera had been nothing but trouble. A triumphant Rotom sneered as it watched drifloon fly away. Scaring it was enough fun for Rotom tonight. It posessed the camera, and went back to camp. Provided it remembered the way.

"Rotom! Where are you!?" Irving yelled as he, Moveset and his pokemon searched the woods for the lightning pokemon. The smeargle were providing lighting with their tails and advanced a bit further than the others. "Where is Rotom..."

"I'm sure that little trouble-maker's around here somewhere." Moveset reassured Irving. 

"Rorororo!" Rotom chuckled as it randomly flashed pictures of every pokemon it encountered. Rotom knew it was lost, but as long as it caused a ruckus its master will find it. A win-win situation if there ever was one. 

It peered at a hole in one of the trees where most pokemon slept in during the night. A pair of small eyes was staring at Rotom, trying to make as little a profile as possible. A sneering Rotom approached the shy pokemon and took a picture of it with the brightest setting on the camera. "HAUNTAAAAAA!!!!" 

A clawed hand came out of the hole and shot Rotom with a highly effective shadow ball. A very, very, angry Haunter came out of the tree, another shadow ball swirling around it. 

"Ro-oh." Rotom dashed away as fast as it could, the Haunter angrily throwing shadow balls at it. There was little time to stop and shoot lightning with Haunter's rate of fire, and in Rotom's state of panic it didn't have the sense to use light screen for protection. 

Eventually Rotom was cornered at a clearing, where a group of very angry drifloon surrounded it. All of them were gearing up to use shadow ball, as was the Haunter. "Ro..." 2 shadow balls almost struck Rotom, but through a quick sidestep it hit a drifloon instead. The others though were much more accurate, and more shadow balls found their mark. There was too many of them for Rotom to defeat with its electric attacks. It was too injured to use its strength to continue posessing the camera, where Rotom can hide and blind the enemies with the camera flashes. There was no point in struggling anymore. "Rotom." It said calmly, accepting its fate. It sighed, releasing a chilling breath from its body. 

The Drifloon and Haunter stopped charging their shadow balls when the cool wind from Rotom's body wafted towards them. A profoundly unsettling feeling descended on the drifloon that weakened them. Even Haunter was affected. 

"Ro?" Rotom was confused by its enemies backing up. It blew the chilling air at them once again, knocking out one of the drifloon in the process. Rotom suddenly felt confident and stronger, as if it can take on the world. The Haunter and the remaining Drifloon weren't deterred entirely, and began to attack one again. Rotom grinned. Lightning arced through it, as it prepared for the battle of its life.

"ICE PUNCH! WATER PULSE!" 

A circular wave of water struck one of the drifloon, confusing it and causing the drifloon to hit one of its allies instead. Another one was sent crashing through the ground when Totodile's frozen fist slammed the yellow X mark on its head. The rest of the drifloon were taken down by multiple electric blasts and jagged rocks crashing through them. Only the Haunter was left, and it wasn't feeling very confident. 

"We found you!" Irving said as he and his pokemon appeared through the clearing. "And just in time!" 

"Rororo." Rotom scoffed. It could've beaten them all by itself, it thought. Beating the Haunter would have to suffice. "ROTOM!" Another chilling wind blasted out of Rotom's mouth, injuring Haunter. Knowing it was beaten, the Haunter flew back into the shadows. 

The morning after Irving and Moveset returned to Lamprey Town, the latter convinced Irving's pokemon had learned enough from him. 

"Thank you for everything sir." Irving said to Professor Moveset. "But I think I'll be leaving for Domino City now." He had packed his things once they arrived at the inn, and after breakfast he was ready to leave.  

"Good luck on your journey then" Moveset said. "And watch yourself. There's a lot of tricky people in Domino City."

Irving nodded. "I will sir. I hope we meet again." 

"When you go to Cirus Falls, just seek me out." Moveset said as he watched Irving leave the inn. "I didn't think his Rotom would learn Ominous Wind faster than his other pokemon would learn their moves." He commented when Irving finally left.  Behind Moveset 2 of his Smeargle transformed into a Drifloon and a Haunter. "Wouldn't you agree, Cinco, Deux?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 16, 2010)

*Rin…*

The abra teleported in front of Rin and her pokemon, momentarily startling them.  Rin tripped and fell to her knees and then the blast of confusion hit the group.  The pair of pokemon froze then began to walk around dizzily.  

“Veeee….”

“Toooorrrrrr….”  They said stumbling and then bumping into each other before collapsing to the ground.

“That was low Simon!”  Called a chuckle in her voice even if she was a little frustrated.  Pulling out her pokeball’s she recalled both Vee and Chicky before sitting and looking at her knees.  “Damn that hurts…”  One knee was a little banged up but the other was scraped pretty good and bleeding.  Quickly, Rin pulled off her backpack and began to rumage inside until she found a bit of wound cleaner.  

A hiss escaped her as she poured a bit on the scrape.  “Mmmmm…”  She moaned then dabbed it before putting on ointment and a bandage.  Rin stood tested her knee slightly then brought the pokemon back out after brushing the dirt off the best she could.  “You two better now?”  She asked looking down at the two that were no longer stumbling along.

“Torchic!”

“Eevee!”  They called back almost smiling.  They continued on at a jog until they were swallowed by the mist.  

“This isn’t good.  Where are they?”  Rin asked the pair then tried to peer ahead but didn’t see much.  “Simon?”  She called as they walked through the eerie silence.  “S-Simon?  This isn’t funny!”  Rin called again for her companion but there wasn’t any response.  

Crossing her arms she began to run them in response to the cold.  “S-Simon?!” 

“Vee?”  The Eevee looked up at her a bit nervously before sniffing the air.

“Tor?”  The torchic watched their new companion.  “Tor!”  She squealed as it seemed like Vee had caught a scent.

“Vee!”  Vee jumped and turned and began to head in a direction.  

“You find Simon’s scent?”  She asked but followed the Eevee none the less.  Torchic stopped in front of her and began to jump so Rin picked her up.  “It’s okay…”  She responded trying to comfort her as much as herself.  

Dark shadows began to loom in the forest around them causing Rin’s heart to kick up a bit.  Eventually one shadow seemed to separate from the others and a immense house began to materialize before them.  “How about we hole up in there for a while?  I think it’s getting dark…”  She mumbled looking up but couldn’t really tell, only that things seemed to be getting darker.  Rin didn’t know if that was from the sun going down or the now incredibly heavy mist around them.  “Come on…”  She mumbled walking toward the broken down monstrosity.  

“Torchic?”  Chicky said nervously to Rin.  

“I’m sure it’s fine…”  She mumbled absently stroking the pokemon. 

“Vee?  Eevee!”  The eevee said a bit excited.  She had scented Simon and the others.  

“Well hopefully he is here and okay…”  Rin mumbled as they stepped to the door.  Sticking her head in she squinted into the darkness.  “H-Hello?”


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 16, 2010)

*Tsuna...*

Tsuna saw Yuki climbing the tree to look for some directions to the Safari Zone, the girl really looked like a primeape while she was at the three, those were Tsuna?s thoughts until he heard Yuki calling him.

?Hey Tsuna!  Come up here if you can, I think you need to see something.? She says, flipping upside down, seeming quite like a child the way she grins down at Tsuna.  She holds her shirt where it?s supposed to be as she swings, directly next to the tree.  ?C?mon! Don?t be a slowpoke about it!? she yells, swinging a bit more.

"/A Slowpoke? un_n/"he thought with a sweat drop on his head.

"S-something I need to see? What would it be?"he asked to himself reflecting about what Yuki said.

"/May be it?s the Safari Zone/ O-ok I?m going there"he said loud enough for Yuki to herad it, and walked towards the tree.

Tsuna tried to climb up the tree but before he could take the first branch he fell down.Blaze saw the scene and slapped his face, that was just shameful.

"Ouch!! it hurts"Tsuna said touching his back.

_"Chimchar!"_the monkey scratched Tsunas face and started to climb to the first branch, it was something like if Chimchar was showing him how to climb.

"Hey Blaze! I only slipped, you didn?t have to be angry"he claimed by the attack of his friend.

"Now, I?ll climb the tree"he started to climb, it was hard even if he has a good condition, he is a bit clumsy and climbing isn?t his best skill.

Tsuna arrived at Yuki`s place, and asked her about what he need to see, the girl signed in the direction and when Tsuna turned his head he saw something that made him smile, it was...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 16, 2010)

*Lamprey Town, Last Minute Entry*

William had already put his other rewards away. His left hand was plunged deeply into his pocket as  walked toward the Pokemon Center. A look of deep though was hung about his features as he intensly looked down at the TM in his hand. “Afterwards the Disc becomes Inoperable.” those five words rattled around his skull. He wasn’t even sure if any of his Pokemon were able to learn the attack to start with. He knew right off the bat that Abra wouldn’t be able to learn Flamethrower as he was a Psychic type.  That left Larvitar and CB. Larvitar seemed to be related more heavily to dinosaurs then ‘dragon’ types. So that probably ruled him out as well. That left William with CB. He had heard on the Pokemon Talk that Cubones were believed to be distant relatives of Charmanders. So William reasoned that it would be possible that CB could learn the attack. 

-* BLAM!!*- 

With his thoughts and eyes fixed on the disc in his hand William failed to notice that he had reached the Pokemon Center. He slams into the wall with a resounding thud and hit’s the ground with an -unph- Dazed William sits there for a second as he rubs his left hand down his face. “You okay son?” a elderly voice asks. Glancing up William sees an old man with a curly mustache dressed in a brown suit. A gentle smile was set about his lips as he held out his hand to help William up.  “Aye. I should have been lookin’ where I was goin’.” William replies as he allows himself to he helped up as he reached out and grabbed the outstretched hand. “Yeah, there is kind of a wall there.” the old man replies. “Well, I’ll be seeing you around son.” the old man says as he walks off whistling a strange tune. William shrugs as he waves. Although the old man was strange, he did help him up. Sliding the TM in a inner pocket he steps though the Center’s door as they swoosh and open. 

“Welcome to Lamprey’s Pokemon Center.” A familiar voice says. William’s eyes cut up. Standing behind the desk was Nurse Joy. A blank look falls across William’s face.  “Wait, weren’t ya at Poke-Heights Pokemon Center yesterday?” William asks as his left eyebrow fidgets. Nurse Joy laughs as she covers her mouth. “That’s my sister.” she says as she holds up a photo of her graduating class. “That’s here on my left.” Nurse Joy says as she points to herself in the photo as William walks up to the desk. A strange look crosses William’s face as he looks at the photo. He questions, to himself of course, how she knew who she or her sister was. To him they all looked like the same girl. “Isn’t she pretty?” Nurse Joy asks as she puts the photo away.  “Aye.” William says as sweat pours down the side of his face. “Well I’m sure you’re here for other things then talking about my family.” Nurse Joy adds with a smile.

 “Aye, I need ya t’ heal mah Pokemon.” William says as he pulls three Pokeballs out and hands them over. “Sure thing.” Nurse Joy replies with a smile. Taking the Pokeballs she vanishes behind two large double doors. While she is gone William roams around the Center, seemed this city wasn’t as lively as it once was. Nobody else was in the Center, it was just him. Although this struck him as strange he figured it was the norm as this was a rather small town. “All finished.” Nurse Joy says with a chime as she walks back behind the desk from the back room. “Take care now young man and good luck.” she says as she hands his Pokeballs back to him.  “Thank ya m’am.” William replies as he takes his Pokemon back. Waving farewell William turns and leaves the Center, _ My she was rather nice William thinks as he walks back outside into a gentle breeze. Looking over to his left he sees a Pokemon Mart. Remembering he had an extra 800 dollars he decides to go and stock up on more supplies. 

After about fifteen minutes pass he walks out of the Pokemon Mart roughly 600 dollars poorer then he had entered. But it was worth it he thinks with a smile. Walking over to a bench he pulls out his Pokemon’s Pokeball and calls them all forth.  “Come on oot guys and git some fresh air.” William says with a smile. As the light fades his Pokemon look at him.  “Abra.” Abra says as he vanishes. Soon he is setting by William fast asleep as both CB and Larvtar play on the ground.  “Cu!”,  “Lar!” they exclaim as they  scuffle and play. William only shakes his head as he watches the two.  “Well nao, what should we call these two?” William asks as he folds his arms over his chest.  “Cu!?” CB says as he and Larvitar stop playing.   “Aye. I agree thit their names have t’ match ’em.” William replies as he pulls his right hand to his chin.

After second of thought William sets on a pair of name.  “Alright I’ma gonna name ya Rex, after th’ mightiest o th’ dinosaurs.” William says as he looks down at Larvitar.  “Lar, Larvitar?” Larvitar asks as it tilts it’s head.  “No I dennea kno’ whit th’ difference between ah dinosaur and ah Pokemon is. But I’m glad ya like th’ name.” William says as he turns toward Abra.  “And how aboot Eon fer ya?” William asks him.  “Abra…” Abra replies as a snot bubble appears.  “I’m glad yer so enthusiastic.” William says as he turns toward CB.  “Nao fer ya.” William says as he pulls the TM out of his pocket.  “Lets see if this works, aye?” William replies. Popping open the case he holds the disc out.

 “Cu?” CB says as he looks at the disc strangely.  “Dennea ask meh. I was told all ya have t’ do is bite it.” William replies. CB tilts his head to the side, but he complies and chomps down on the disc. Lines appear on the disc as CB’s eyes lightly glow. CB feels his insides turn and shift as a strange sensation tingles to life in the back of his throat as he wines.  “Eh?” William says as the disc turns black. He bends over and looks in CB’s mouth as he pulls it free of CB’s mouth. In the darkness he sees a spark. An instant later a jet of flames fire of CB’s mouth and singes William’s face.  -coughs- “Well it looks like it worked.” William says as he wipes the soot and ashes from his face. As William knocks his hat off  another trainer briefly pauses as he runs by. “Hey bud. You entering the tournament too?”  he asks as he jogs in place.  “Eh, whit tournament?’ William asks.  “The one at the museum, heard there is prize this time too!” the trainer says as he darts off. William tilts his head to the side, then he quickly returns his Pokemon, grabbing his Hiker’s bag he darts off after the trainer.

- Some Time Later -

 “Am I too late to sign up?” William asks breathing heavily. “No sir, in fact you are just in time to fill the tournament out. The man says as he hands the clipboard over. After signing he wishes William luck. “The tournament will start momentarily.” the man adds as he points to a small platform. A man in a white lab coat is walking up. “Better get going to hear the pairings when they happen. He adds as he stands up and walks toward the platform himself._


----------



## Gaja (Mar 16, 2010)

The door of the old mansion opened slowly, as Simon and his pokemon went in, it was a bit surprising that it wasn't too cold inside. One could go as far as to say it felt almost pleasant. Simon pulled his hoody down as he looked around.

"Hello?! Anybody home?"

Charmander used his tail to light up the place, while Abra remained close to Simon, it didn't like the chi of this place. It smelled like dust and old people... Not something the little psychic pokemon enjoyed in, that was certain. Simon on the other hand went on a bit to see what the mansion had for rooms, as this place looked really old. He followed a long hall and came up to a grand room which had a lot of art work, exclusive looking pictures hung on the walls, knight armors, and some unusual pokemon masks. Among other Simon noticed a very real looking Gastly mask, while a few dusty Scythers and a Ditto one could be seen. The Ditto actually looked a bit dirty, less dusty but he gave it little attention, as the pictures really captured his attention, they looked so real, and probably cost a fortune to buy. As he looked at it the young trainer actually thought back to his childhood when he went to the Domino museum of art, with his dad, in which he saw a similar picture to this one. But soon enough he was waken up from his little trip to the past, as he could hear noise coming from the entrance. At that moment he completely forgot that it could be Rin, and immediately jumped to the conclusion that some thieves would try and steal something.

"Damn it, I wish Rin was here..."

Turning around quickly, he spotted the big Gastly looking mask and came up with an idea, he'd make them think that the house was haunted. That should scare those filthy robbers away, for sure. Taking the big mask he slowly sneaked towards a doorway that was close to the source of the voices. He would leave Charmander and Abra behind, and would get them in case he needed back up. And so slowly he was of...

"_I'll show them ... almost there... almost there... NOW!_"

As he came close enough Simon turned his cap backwards as he held up the Gastly "mask" in front of his face, jumping in front of the group and releasing the loudest scream he could, enough to scare the s*** out of any sane person.

"Hm?"

Simon a second later moved the "mask" to the side and noticed that Rin was there.

"Ow hey Rin-chan. You seen the robbers? They must have gone away, damn it... Glad you made it."

At that same time as he was about to tell her about the room with the treasures the "mask" that looked like a Gastly moved out of his arms on its own and turned back too look directly at Simon, and released an even frightening scream then the one before. Simon, terrified jump like 3 feet back, landing on his behind, a tint of purple in his face, as he pointed at the ghost pokemon.

"It lives, the mask lives!!! What the hell!?!"

Obviously it was a pokemon from the very beginning, only role playing a mask as to make a better move on to the young trainers, and then it just vanished. This house was no joke, as this wasn't the only surprise in store for the two young trainers.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 17, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*

Jessica hated him looking at her with those eyes. An almost admiring gaze. As if the Gym Leader were starting to take her seriously, or acknowledge that she was a threat. She didn't want that. She wanted him crushed at the height of his arrogance, at the height of his glory. She wanted him on his knees, shocked. She wanted him to be caught completely unaware. It was petty of her. She didn't care. Her ego, her overwhelming pride wouldn't allow her any other train of thought, no matter how illogical she was being. She wanted to win without reservations, without any notion that Mirage could have grasped victory from her. She wanted _domination_, ruthless and without mercy. She couldn't help it. This was what fighting did to her.

Piplup's attack slammed into Haunter, but the easy hit wasn't without a price. Haunter's counterattack, Payback, grazed Piplup and sent him tumbling backwards. Jessica clenched her teeth so hard that she bit down on her own tongue, drawing coppery tasting blood. Piplup had to survive this second fight. The Gym Battle, according to Mirage, was a three on three knockout battle. Which meant that if Piplup failed to take down Haunter, her second (and last) Pokemon would have to fight both Haunter and Mirage's final Pokemon...which would be undoubtedly be his strongest. That wouldn't be a pleasant situation at all. And Jessica refused to even consider losing. It would just be a long, hard battle. But she would get through it. She had to get through it.

Haunter's next move, Will o' Wisp, was a stream of unsettling blue fire that cascaded towards Piplup. The small Water type would be decimated if he took the full on attack, and Jessica racked her mind, trying to think of a strategy. "Piplup, use Bubblebeam to split the flame and push it away from you! If that works, follow through with another Bubblebeam fired directly at Haunter!" She suspected this might be Piplup's last move of the match...either way, things would only get harder from here on out.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2010)

Ace emerged from the wreckage holding both Akita and Jack in his arms. All 3 trainers were injured extensively from the gym's collapse. "Ah, that was risky!" He said as if this happened every day. Which it did. 

"INFERNAPE!" Infernape burst out of the wreckage. The damage he took from the gym's collapse was great, but he's done the same thing so many times Infernape was used to it. 

The same couldn't be said about Silcoon and Squirtle, both of which were underneath Infernape when the gym fell. Infernape protected them from the brunt of the damage by shielding them with a circle of fire that destroyed most debris before they even fell on them. The problem was that Infernape burned them too, and when a large piece of the roof fell on them he didn't exactly block it entirely. Both were knocked out, leaving only one pokemon for each trainer.

"Time for the final round!" Ace said gleefuly. They both still had not used their last pokemon, while his was heavily injured. This will be a great final battle. 

He took Jack and Akita to the back of the wrecked gym, where a large hot spring was. 10 wooden poles were sticking out of the hot spring, and the water below had a school of magikarp swimming around. "This'll be the final arena for our battle. If your pokemon falls into the hot spring you lose. Get out your pokemon, let's begin our final battle!" Infernape jumps to the top of one of the wooden poles and roars.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 17, 2010)

*Jack Gear - (What's left of) Northwind Town Gym*

As Jack listed to Ace's new rules, a small smile stretched across his face. "If you hadn't almost killed us, Ace, I'd say I like your style. But because you did almost kill us, I now love your style!". Jack pulled out Squirtle's pokeball and brought it back. He called Murkrow out, saying "All right, buddy, I hope you recovered fully, because its time to fight!".

In response to this, Murkrow began hopping around on one foot, the one that had been hurt, "Murkrow!" it screeched triumphantly. It was ready to battle.

"Make sure you don't fall into the hot springs ore we lose". Jack was going to start on the defensive, letting Infernape go first.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 17, 2010)

As Akita listen to Ace's rules "Your style of battling is intersting, if you did not try to kill us. Akita feels for Silcoon's pokeball and remembers to pull out Wurmple's pokeball. Akita is thinking need to change the braile markings later. She pulls out the pokeball "Return Silcoon, take a good rest. Akita feels for Vulpix pokeball and Vulpix came out. "Vulpix do not fall into the water that is underneither you."

"Vul" it call out and runs up the pole to the top ready to battle, Akita wants Ace to make the first move.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2010)

Domino City is a big place. A very big place. At at least 12 kilometers in diameter it is the largest city in all of Sairu. A quarter of the region's population call this place home. Dozens of high-rise towers dot the landscape, casting shadows upon the thousands who travel to their workplaces everyday. It is an urban jungle unlike anything else in Sairu, and Irving loves it. 

"Look pals, an airplane!" He points to the sky where a trail of white smoke can be seen emitted from a plane. People from outside Sairu often arrive at the region by plane, if they don't use the ferry to Spark Foam or Long Coast anyway. Irving takes a picture of the plane, but a cloud floats by obscuring his view.

"Happy! Happy!" Happiny reaches up to the sky, trying to touch the airplane as it flies away, but when she realizes she can't reach it points to a large building with a white marble top that reflected sunlight. 

"That's a nice building." Irving commented as he took a picture of it. "Wanna go there?" He asks his pokemon. 

"Ro!" It agreed.

"Happiny!" She did as well.

"Toto..." Not Totodile. The building was to high to be safe for him. 

Irving however, wanted to go, so too bad for Totodile. "2 votes out of 3, pal. Sorry."

The marble-topped tower however was at the other side of town. Walking will leave them tired out when they finally arrive, so Irving decided to take Domino's rail network. A few blocks away from their current location at the Domino City Art Museum was a white Vespiquen-shaped structure with a sign that said 'DCAM terminal'. Irving headed to the rail terminal where he bought a ticket for 20 pokecredits, a bargain considering how much more expensive buying drinks to replenish yourself will be if they went on foot. 

The cart they rode in wasn't filled with as much people as Irving thought, probably because it was 2 in the afternoon and rush hour wasn't for another 4 hours. It was a pleasant enough ride that he even brought his pokemon out of their pokeballs so they can see the view. 

"Toto..." The blue crocodile marveled as the train exited the underground tunnel back to the world above. They were passing by Seahorse park, one of the few places in Domino not covered in concrete. It was an artificial lake constructed in the middle of the city, where tourists and city dwellers can relax themselves in soothing boat rides. Totodile even saw a couple of fishermen reeling in a goldeen or two. It had been so long since Totodile was in a body of water, and as a water-type he wanted to dive into the lake. Provided there weren't any tentacruel, gyarados and sharpedo there of course.

A while later they arrive at Dracospire station, the name for the area around the marble tower. It was quite a literal name too; Everything around the marble tower seemed to have a dragon motif, from the monuments to the expertly carved tiles. In addition there were many open spaces, perfect for pokemon battles. Several fights were being held right now in front of him actually. 

"What is this place..." Irving said as he took pictures. 

"Duhh, it's Domino Gym!" A hand grasped his shoulder, and then ran its fingers down Irving's coat. "For a guy with a cool detective get-up, you sure are slow. And wait, are those cargo shorts? Man, your cool get-up is wasted on you." 

Irving turned on his heel, annoyed. He happened to like his get-up, it's how his Uncle looked during his glory days. Whoever this person is he's going to give a piece of his mind. "Now listen you..." 

"No you listen!" The fashion critic, who was apparently a girl roughly his age said. She wore a dark blue long-sleeved shirt and a skirt that reached her knees, also dark blue. Her short hair was also of the same color, as was a pair of gems dangling from her ears. The only thing that wasn't dark blue was her bright orange eyes, and a really gaudy looking accesory covering her right eye that looked half-monocle, half-mask. "A guy who wears clothes as tacky as you would never survive in Domino City! So from her on out I'm making myself your official guide!"

"And she thinks I look tacky..." Irving thought. But the guide idea was a good one. He never really experienced Domino City as a kid, even if his family had to go through the metropolis whenever they returned from Johto.  "Well, you have yourself a deal, Miss..."

"Orange. Just Orange."


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2010)

Infernape grinned. His opponents may have been at full health, but they were fighting in his territory now. Ace knew this too. The battle can still go either way.

"Fire Fist!" Ace ordered. Infernape roared and hopped towards Murkrow, delivering a powerful punch from above. The murkrow manages to dodge by flying upwards, narrowly missing getting crushed like the wooden pole it stood on,  but that didn't mean it was unhurt. Infernape kicked the splinters from the wrecked pole upwards, stabbing Murkrow with them. 

9 wooden poles left.

Next up was Vulpix. As a pokemon that relied on 4 legs it will be much easier for Infernape to knock in into the hotspring. Infernape jumped to the wooden pole behind Vulpix and tied his tail to it. He then struck both Vulpix and the pole with a spinning kick, using his tail as a rope to keep Infernape from falling. The wooden pole Vulpix was standing on broke, collapsing towards another wooden pole. 

8 wooden poles left.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 17, 2010)

Akita is thinking need to get Infernape unwrap it from Vulpix legs. ""Vulpix use confuse ray, then follow up with ember." Vulpix made Infernape very confuse as the Vulpix shoots out fire hitting the Infernape as it let go of Vulpix legs as the pole lean to another pole. Vulpix jumps onto the other pole as that pole is stuck with the pole that iVulpix is standing on.

"Vul" she screams and looks at the next pole to jump to as her sharp claws hang on to the pole where it is standing on as Akita hears more than one splash and has a feeling that Vulpix has gotton away from the Infernape for now. Vulpix awaits for the Infernape to attack again as the Vulpix's tail spilts into another tail making a total of three tails instead of two.


----------



## Burke (Mar 17, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Chapter 13: A trainer approaches! Pokemon trainer youngster Sam!! IV
> 
> Ace looked suprised, a battle between two pokemon, both with a color abnormality.
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E8 "_First Battle!_" Part 1​
When we last left off, Sam was just beginning his very first Pok?battle. Who will turn out to be the victor? Stay tuned to find out.

Sam prepared as poliwag begin to attack with water gun. Shinx?s footwork easily dodged the attacks. Poliwag then rushed back for another attack. Sam was just about to issue an attack of his own when Ace?s Poliwag was struck by Ace?s own Nincada.

?Hm?? Sam said confused.

Suddenly, a large commotion broke out between Nincada and Ace?s Cyndaquil. This resulted in a large smokescreen that covered the field.

Sam took advantage of the coverage.

?Alright Shinx, just use Charge.?

?Shinx.? It said as it gathered powerful electricity in its body.

"I-I'm sorry for my Pok?mon?s behavior, please try to ignore it...eh eh"

?Hehe, its fine.? Sam laughed to himself.

The smoke began to settle, his Shinx was fully charged and waiting for another move.

?Oh, uh, after you Ace.?


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2010)

"so like, am i supposed to be scared?" Harvey blinked, looking at the ghost. ~~PING~~ *"Duskull can pass through any wall  no matter how thick it may be. Once this Pok?mon chooses a target, it  will doggedly pursue the intended victim until the break of dawn"*~~PING~~ Harvey nodded. "Interesting, so you're like a ghost?" Skull nodded. "So what do you want?" duskull blinked. "Aren't you frightened?" Harvey shook his head. "No, sorry you're going to need to do better then that to scare me."

"Then how about." Duskull raises his mask and Harvey looks at him for a moment. "Alright... I'm going to go vomit.. I'll be back." Harvey turned as Charmander simply stood in shock. "Are you frightened little lizard?" Duskull floats down to the pokemon. "CHARRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!" the lizard unleashed a flame that burned the ghost pokemon and caused it to run off. "Nnngh... quite painful..." He dove into the ground and into another room.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 17, 2010)

Chapter 13: A trainer approaches! Pokemon trainer youngster Sam!! V

Ace tried his best to ignore Nincada and let Cyndaquil handle it, although he worried about it greatly.

He saw Shinx enwrapped in static energy and feared the worst.
"Poliwag! Quickly shoot with Mud Shot!"

Poliwag took a bite of earth and mixed it with the water in his mouth to create a nice mud mixture and shot it out with great speed hitting Shinx directly with the dirt and rocks.

"Now go in there and hit him head on with a double-slap!"

Poliwag hesitated knowing what happened last time and looked away at Nincada who just slashed Cyndaquil throwing him back, Nincada turned toward Poliwag and Poliwag immediatly looked away out of fear, not knowing that Nincada is as good as blind.

"Cynda!!" Cyndaquil shouted encouraging toward Poliwag as he stood up again going for another attack on Poliwag, Poliwag responded stuck up still not accepting it from him.
Poliwag left himself open in this brief-moment of distraction as he was still about to perform his doubleslap.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 17, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Northwind Town Gym*

"Murkrow, use night shade!" Jack yelled. Murkrow gazed at Infernape, and the light around it dimmed. Soon Infernape would start experiencing nightmares; ones that hurt it. "Now use wing attack!". Murkrow flew at Infernape and began bitch slapping it with its wings. "Murkrow!" it cackled in delight. "Finish with peck". The witch-like bird began biting the monkey's face, though avoiding the eyes so as not to cause permanent damage. Jack knew his advantage wouldn't last long, and that Infernape would soon break out of the nightmares, so he had to use every second to his full advantage.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2010)

"Pretty good." Ace admitted. "You're doing a lot of damage. But you forget one thing..."

At that moment Infernape breaks out of his nightmares and confusion, then grabs Murkrow in the air. He slams Murkrow on the wooden pole, and follows it up with a fire fist that smashes both Murkrow and the wooden pole. "...You got in Infernape's range!"

7 Wooden Poles left. 

Infernape wasn't done. With his strength he rips out part of another pole and slams it at Vulpix's head. He throws the broken pole at Vulpix like a spear, forcing it to jump towards another pole. Infernape roars and breathes fire at the pole Vulpix landed on, causing it to break. 

5 poles left. 

He then turned to Murkrow. It was still kicking, but now Infernape needed to finish it off. He breathes a gout of fire towards the water below, evaporating it and sending steam upwards. The heat emmited by the steam itself is damaging, but the greatest advantage is stealth it provides Infernape. He jumps to another wooden pole and waits patiently for a sign of his opponents.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 17, 2010)

Vulpix ran very quickly jumping and lands short and scratch the next pole running up  quickly and into the air into a ball with her keen sence of smell smells Infernape "Vulpix use ember than use tail whip." As shots of fire rain down on Infernape as Vulpix lands on the same pole as Infernape and smacks the Infernape with her tail and keeps it up amd also smells where Jack's Murkrow  is at.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 17, 2010)

Jack had a plan in mind. It would be very easy to enact if he and Akita could work together. Thankfully he didn't have to use it yet, so he could get the timing just right. "Akita, you have to trust me. When I say jump, have Vulpix jump at the hotsprings".

Adressing Murkrow, Jack called "get as close to the surface of the hotsprings as posible". Murkrow glided downward, staying only a foot or two above the water with the other pokemon 5 feet above it. "Use wing attack to smash through unoccupied poles".

Murkrow bashed a pole, splintering it but not breaking it. "Again!". This time the pole broke, splashing into the water.

4 poles left.

"Find another pole!". Once more, after two hits it broke. _Its almost time. I hope Murkrow is strong enough for this. It might not be able to stay aloft and crash into the water. But it might be our only chance_.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 17, 2010)

The small water bird opened it’s beak, and a gain a powerful stream of clear bubbles flowed forth. They slam into Will ‘o Wisp with great force. But the spectral nature of the fire was far too different then normal flames for the reaction to be the normal steam that one would expect. With an unsettling wrap the two attacks encompassed one another and spiral as the via for dominance. With a crackling sound the air around the attacks expand. Light starts to pour though cracks in the spiral as they appeared. Mirage’s eyes narrow and his suit rustles as he pulls an hand form one of his pockets. Then with a flash and a pop the attacks explode spilling light into every corner of the building. It was then that the true nature of the building came into view. Dark chains hung from the walls and criss-crossed portraits of many a trainer and their Pokemon. Spread across their features were looks of dread and disappointment. Spikes hung from the ceiling like stalactites. Zubat rustled in the bright light as they brought their wings up and around their bodies releasing super sonic screams as they protest the invasion of privacy.   

Far below the light filled battleground left the combatant and their trainers swath in a bath of blinding light. “Haunter!!” the ghoulish ghost cries as both claws covered it’s eyes as it thrashed. Mirage squints as the lights starts to fade. He peers into the void and sees that Piplup is recovering much faster then Haunter. -Tch- he grunts as he watches the penguin. Shaking it’s head a bit it locks onto Haunter and as the darkness returned it starts to open it’s beak to perform the second commanded Bubble Beam. “Sucker Punch!” Mirage commands. Haunter smiles in evil delight as both it’s hands phase out. A moment later three claws float up though Piplup’s shadow and latches onto it’s foot. Out of surprise the Piplup stops it’s attack as it looks down. This natural reaction throws a shadow on it’s chest and from that shadow Haunter’s other disembodied hand appears in the shape of a fist. 

With a powerful uppercut Piplup is sent spiraling backwards. Then with a soft thud it falls to it’s butt. “Pip.” it wined as the curse inflicted more damage. But the little bird Pokemon refused to give up as it stood back to it’s feet. “So you refuse to give in. Not wise. Haunter, Confuse Ray.” Mirage says as he shoves his hand back into his pocket. “Haunt.” the ghost says as it flies up into the air. Looking down on the heavily breathing Piplup the Haunter just gazes down on it unsettlingly for several seconds. Then as a cruel smile slipped across it’s jagged mouth Haunter’s eyes lit up. Two beams of light fire forth and swirl around Piplup. As they converge the light is covered in darkness as it flashes away. In the aftermath Piplup is left stumbling around.      

_* “ And with a devastating combination of Sucker Punch and Confuse Ray the young trainer is left in dire straights as her Piplup is left dazed and confused. What will her next move be? Find out……”*_

Mirage’s eyes narrow as he looks over to Ronnie whom is holding a microphone. “Ronnie.” He says in an almost angered tone. “Yes, Mirage.” he replies as the mic is quickly stashed behind his back. “What have I told you about narrating my battles?” Mirage asks. “Sorry boss.” Ronnie replies as he hangs his head and takes a step back. Sweat forms on he side of Mirage’s head as he turns his attention back to the battle.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2010)

Ace grinned. It looked like Jack and Akita were planning to drop Infernape into the water by breaking every remaining wooden pole left. As if he would let them without a fight. "Infernape, flaming bo staff attack!" 

Infernape jumps to one of the remaining wooden poles and rips the nearest one next to it out of the water. He spins the staff around, breathing at its tips. He jumps mid-air and rapidly thrusts the flaming pole, hitting Murkrow and Vulpix. He ends this assault by swinging the flaming staff at Murkrow, slamming him onto the pole Vulpix stood on causing it to break. 

2 poles left.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 18, 2010)

This wasn't good. Both Vulpix and Murkrow were falling. Murkrow would be ok, as it could fly, but Vulpix would need help. Jack would be damned if he'd let Akita lose this gym battle just because of a stupid mistake on his part. He'd let Murkrow get too close too Infernape, and they both had gotten hit. He had to enact his plan now.

"Murkrow, dive underneath Vulpix and catch it!". Murkrow, hearing this order, flew in a great arc upside down so that he was just half a foot above the water. Vulpix landed heavily on his back, causing him to lower a bit. Murkrow flapped his wings as hard as he could, and began to rise.

Soon he was two feet above the water, and panting heavily. Murkrow wouldn't last long this way. Either Vulpix had to grow some wings or Jack had to end the battle soon.

"Murkrow, destroy one pole! Akita, have Vulpix break the other". Murkrow smashed his wing through the pole, breaking it in two hits.

One pole left.

Now it was all up to Akita.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 18, 2010)

*Ryohei Sasagawa, Suofreight City*



migukuni said:


> Ryohei Sasagawa - Leaving Home
> 
> "UWOOOO!!! I'll be the greatest Pokemon trainer to the EXTREME!" Ryohei shouted in the still morning air as his charmander also shouted out CHARRRR with a slight flame leaving its mouth. Pokemon Adventure here I come!!! to the EXTREME!!!"



Ryohei Sasagawa, Suofreight Outskirts

Ryohei jogged for about an hour and a half without any direction in particular. He was having too much time feeling the wind in his face and the steady rhythm of his heartbeat as he jogged in the clean sweet cold air of early morning. However his Charmander was already a bit tired and was dragging his feet but still able to keep up with Ryohei. Ryohei stopped for a second and looked over at his charmander.

"Oi, Sereno where are we going now that we've started our adventure?" Ryohei asked his charmander, and Sereno just gave him an odd look and the charmander leaned his head to the side as if asking his master "what?".

Ryohei puffed his cheeks and pulled down his bag and rummaged through it, looking for something. Finally he gave out a satisfied "phuwa" as he pulled out his notepad. He opened it and read the first line "Get a pokedex from Professor Douser in his local office."

Ryohei scratched his head as he thought what to do. He shrugged and followed his note, he went towards the Local laboratory of Professor Douser. Douser was a small time Pokemon scientist that was a friend of his dad, when Ryohei arrived in the professors small clinic, he saw the professor outside opening the clinic.

"Professor Douser! I found you to the extreme!" Ryohei shouted out as he got nearer the professor. The professor turned his head and looked at him then gave a smile and a wave as he finished opening up the clinic.

*"I see your still as "extreme" as usual Ryohei, then I guess your here for your pokedex right?"* The professor said as he opened the door and ushered Ryohei in his clinic. *"Wait here, I'll just get it for you."*

Ryohei looked at the pictures in the walls and the baby pokemons that was in the back of the counter while the professor was rummaging under the counter. The professor came up a while after with a pokedex in hand and a poke ball. He tossed it towards Ryohei and gave him a warm smile *"Here you go Ryo-kun, good luck on your pokemon adventure."*

Ryohei nodded, smiled and gave him a thumbs up. "Yosh! Of course coz I'll be the greatest Pokemon Trainer in the world!" Ryohei shouted out since he was too extreme to be shy and timid. Then he slowly lowered his hands and scratched his head thoughtfully "Professor do you know where I can find a ghost pokemon? They seem Extreme!"

The professor's smile faltered a bit and thought for a moment. *"Yes, I think there should be ghost pokemons in the mansion outside the city. You know that decrepit building that kids use to play around to play courage test or something."*

Ryohei nodded remembering that building, since he himself have been able to go there before when he was much more younger, much younger than he was now at least. "YOSH! GHOST POKEMON HERE I COME!" Ryohei shouted out as he ran out of the clinic with his usual Extreme energy and waved at the professor as he left the clinic with a new vigor. Sereno his Charmander was now in his shoulder his tail flame close to burning Ryohei's hair.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 18, 2010)

Akita trust already trust Jack as Vulpix landed on  Murkrow and they both did not land in the hotsprings, is a bit weird flying as it never flown before. As Vulpix stays still "Vulpix find the last pole and use ember at the base of the pole intill it snaps." Is thinking me an my Vulpix is not going to fail in knocking down that pole. Vulpix shoots fire at the base of the last pole and Akita heard a crack as the pole snap and fall in the hot springs.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 18, 2010)

*Lamprey, First Round: Gentleman Ron!!*

William walked over to the field with what appeared to be a almost two dozen trainers appeared to be standing. The green grass under his feat light crunched as William sunk into the ground a little with each step. The grass resilient as ever defiantly springs back up each time though with a sproing  and a bit of a bounce. Sweat formed on the side of William?s head as he looked back. He wondered what exactly this grass was feed. But his attention is drug to the platform as a low murmuring is heard. William throws his back pack over his left shoulder as the guy who appeared to be a scientist talked with the man that had been allowing people to sign up. After what appeared to be a good laugh the two men rip the entry sheets up and start to throw the folded tore strips into a bowler hat. _ That?s a real high-tech bracket method_ William thinks as he watches. 

Soon the job is done and the entry man is shaking the bowler as the scientist approaches the small podium. -*Tap, Tap, Tap-* ?Is this thing on?? he asks into the mic after tapping it with his fingers. -AHEM!- he says as he clears his throat. ?Welcome trainers one and all to Lamprey?s Second Annual Pokemon Tournament!? he says as he spreads both arms out wide. ?Last year we had such a good turn out, we in the back,? (Referring to the lab in the Museum) ?have decided to add prizes for third, second and first places!? he announces as the crowd roars with approval.  ?With that last minute entry just a second ago we now have an even field and there will be no free rounds.?  he adds as he allows his arms to fall to his side. ?But enough about that boring stuff. I bet you want to hear about the prizes. Am I right?!? he asks. The crowd again roars in approval. 

?Alright. Lets get to the good stuff!? he shouts as two other assistants walked up. ?Third Place will 400 dollars and a months free admission to the Museum. Second Place will  get four Great Balls and one Ultra Ball and that same months free admission to the Museum!  ? He announces as the assistants hold up the prizes in a clear cases.  ?Now you may be asking what could First Place be? Well you?ll have to wait until the tournament is over. It?s a mystery!?  he says as he motions for the man with the bowler to come forward. ?With so many Trainers this Tourney will have three rounds plus a semifinals and finals.? He says as he starts to dig though the hat. ?And first up is?.. Ron Raines ??..and William Draconis. If you?ll meet the scorekeeper at the far end of the grounds you can start your match.? the man says after digging their names out. 

William looks around and spots a bald man in a black and white stripped shirt waving. That must have been the scorekeeper that  the scientist spoke of. Picking his feet up he walks over to the ref and follows him to the designated area.  ?Where is th? other feller?? William asks  as they walked along. ?Oh, Ron. He?s already waiting on us.? The man replies as he bats some dust off his black pants. William only nod his head at the reply. Whom ever his opponent was he was quick on the pick up. When they reach the designated area William is surprised to see the old man that had help him up at the Pokemon Center.  ?You're mah opponent?!? he says with a shocked tone. ?Is it so strange to see an old man battling Pokemon.? Ron replies as he folds his arm behind his back.  ?Nah, jus? ah surprise t? see ya again.? William says as he flicks his thumb off his nose.  ?Good, well shall we get started?? Ron asks as he pulls his only Pokeball off his belt.  ?Aye.? William replies as he pulls out CB?s Pokeball.  ?Come on CB!? William says as he calls his Cubone forth.

 ?Cu!? CB says as it pulls it?s Bone Club up to his right shoulder. ?Oh fine choice William.? Ron says as he throws his Pokeball to the ground. With a tap and a bounce the Pokeball levitates and spills a large wall of light to the ground. As the light fades a large Pokemon stands before William . ?Arrrrrrrcanine!? it barks then stretches. William?s eyebrows arc as he lays eyes on the large dog Pokemon. He had a feeling that it was the evolved version of Growlithe, but he was going to make sure as he pulled his Pokedex out.  Flipping it open he scans the Arcanine. 

~ _ Arcanine: The Legendary Pok?mon.
Arcanine is known for its high speed. It is said to be capable of running over 6,200 miles in a single day and night. The fire that blazes wildly within this Pok?mon's body is its source of power.  Arcanine is the evolved form of Growlithe._ ~

?Excellent young man you are helping a professor.? Ron says as William puts his Pokedex away.   ?Aye.? William replies as he formulates strategies. He knew that CB had the type advantage. But this was the strongest Pokemon he had faced to date. ?Begin!? the ref says as he steps back. William?s eyes flash, he had to make the first move.  ?CB, use Bone Club!? William shouts. [color=CUUUU!?[/color] CB shouts as he charges forward. ?Canine, counter with Bite.? Ron says calmly. ?Arc!? the large dog says as it bounds forward. - CrUnCh- Arcanine bites deeply into CB?s club as he swings it. A low growl is heard comeing from the dog?s throat as it locks eyes with CB. ?Now Take Down!? Ron says.  Before William could utter a counter strategy Arcanine had pulled CB forward with his club, then with a jerking motion he brings CB to the ground hard, forcing a cloud of dust into the air.  ?Now Canine, Sunny Day!? Ron commands as CB slowly pulls himself from the ground. ?Arcanine!? the dog barks as a glow emits off it?s body that seems to affect the very weather condition around them. The sun then seems to intensify in their area.

William starts to sweat bullets.  ?Alright CB, b? ready fer anything.? William says as he keeps an eye on this powerful dog Pokemon. ?Canine, Solar Beam.? Ron says with a grin. William?s eyes twitch as light energy seems to pull in toward Aracnine?s body. William grits his teeth as he watches, he had to time this perfectly.  Opening it?s mouth the Arcinane then fires a fiery yellow beam of energy. William knew if this move hit CB would be out of it.  ?Dodge t? th? left!? William commands at the last possible second. With a nod CB acts as it rolls to the side and uses his powerful arms to spring out of the way. ?Good instincts, but not good enough, Extreme Speed Canine!? Ron says as the beam of energy is evaded. ?Caaanine!? Arcanine barks as he starts to run.  ?Quick CB, Bone Club, low and wide!? William counters.  ?Bone!? CB shouts as he crouches and spins in place holding his Bone Club out. With a crack the attack hits the Arcanine at about knee level causing him to stumble forward slamming into the ground. Ron gritted his teeth as he sees the dust cloud form as his Arcanine slides across the ground with a grind. 

Sure Bone Club was super effective against fire types, but Ron was more worried that skidding across the ground did more damage then the attack. ?Canine?? the large Pokemon says as it pulls his body from the ground. It?s whole frame seemed to shake as it stood there. Ron was right the trip was worse then the attack. ?Lets try to end this, Flame Thrower!? Ron commands as he gets into the battle as he points.  ?Quick CB, Counter with a Flame Thrower of your own!? William says. Ron sweat drops as he hears the command. ?Arcanine?,  ?Cubone!? Both Pokemon say as they fire steams of flame at one another. The two attacks slam into one another in the center of the field. In his weakened state Arcanine?s Flame Thrower is only able to match CB?s and the two grow a large fireball as they via for dominance. Then with a large bang and a cloud of smoke the fireball explodes. In this instant Arcanine?s better sense of smell plays to it?s disadvantage as it starts to sneeze and cough.  ?Nao CB, Head Butt!? William yells as CB dives into the cloud of smoke. 

A moment later part of the smoke cloud expands and CB explodes forth,  ?Bone!? CB says as smoke flows off it?s mask, arms, tail and Club. -ThUd!!!!- With a tremendous impact CB slams his helmet into Arcanines forehead. ?Arcanine!? it winces in pain. ?Canine, Take Down!? Ron says in a nervous tone, but to his chagrin his Pokemon only flinches from the recoil of the impact.  ?Quick CB, Bone Club and press it!? William shouts.  ?Cu!!? CB relies as he slams his Club into Arcanine?s head and body multiple times. ?Canine?? the Arcanine whines with each hit as it back peddles weaving to the side it was hit toward. CB continued the attack until he tires himself. Stepping back he breaths heavily as Arcanine remains standing. ?Ar..? it utters as he slowly opens his eyes. ?Solar Beam!? Ron commands. Canine quickly starts to gather energy as he opens his mouth, but as he goes to fire it, the damage he had received over the course of  match takes it?s toll and the majestic dog falls. ?Arcanine is unable to battle, CB is the Winner!? the ref says as he holds up an arm. Ron looks over and nods as he returns Canine to his Pokeball. ?Ron is out of Pokemon, William is the winner and advances.? the ref adds.

?Good match young man, I congratulate you and wish you the best.? Ron says as he comes up and shakes William?s hand. ?Seems that even a clumsy boy like you can be a top notch trainer.? he jokes with a warm smile.  ?Aye,? William says as he bids Ron farewell. ?Well time to get Canine to the Pokemon Center.? Ron adds as he walks away. ?You beat me, best not lose.? Ron says as he walks off. William only nods, he could only hope that Ron was the toughest opponent he had to face.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2010)

*Rin?*

The floors creaked even at the light touch of Rin?s feet and that of the eevee.  ?I d-don?t like the l-look of this place??  She said quietly to the pokemon.

?Tor??  Chicky looked around her eyes big.

Another creak and Rin?s heart began to race since none of them had moved even a step.  ?Wh-what was that??  Her head swiveled in every direction but didn?t see anything until the thing exploded out of the doorway screaming.  ?AAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!? Rin screamed in response as the eevee jumped behind her.  She took a step back and tripped over the pokemon and fell on her butt.  ?Ow!? 

?Eevee!?  Vee squealed rushing behind Rin and into her arms where the torchic was stiff with fear.

Holding both pokemon she began to scramble backward until Simon removed the mask.  ?Simon?  Simon!  You scared the crap out of me!?  Rin said the adrenaline still rushing through her veins as she looked up at him from the floor.  ?Robbers?  No it was just us??  She thought for a moment then the ghastly mask moved on it?s own accord.  ?AAAAHHHH!!!?  Rin screamed again in surprise and turned attempting to get to her feet and leave the house.  As she turned the door front door slammed shut with a boom followed by a giggle that was lost in the echo.  ?What the-?  Rin rushed forward and began pulling and pushing on the door.  She attempted to turn the handle and even that wouldn?t budge.  A lock wasn?t even noticeable.  

?Torchic!?  

?Eevee vee!?  The both cried as Rin tried kicking the door.  She stopped her chest heaving with the panic and she kicked it once again.  

?I think we are stuck??  She moaned trying the door once more before spinning around and leaning her back against it.  ?How do we get out of here Simon??  Rin asked obviously spooked beyond reason.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 18, 2010)

*Luke*

Luke headed out of the town, his new Electrike safe it in it's Pokeball and fully recovered, along with his Chimchar, now following behind him, "Char Char?" he asks.

"You know exactly where we're going..." he says gripping a Pokeball tightly. Chimchar just sighed. They continued to walk until they approached a familiar lake, "Ok, Electrike Get out here! Aron, you deserve to watch this too!"

The two Pokemon beam out of their Pokeballs, Aron looks at him, ready for anything. Electrike however scowls at him and then looks away, "Hey! What's with you!"

"Whatever...You've got an important job to do..." he points at the lake, "Blast that thing Electrike!" the Pokemon just stares at him. 

"What's your problem!" he scratches his head and then pulls out his Pokedex and looks up his moves, "Quick Attack, Thunder Wave, and Spark...No long damaging ranged moves?"

He clenches his fist, "Alright then, Spark will due. But..." he rushes at him and grabbed him, "You'll have to be in the water I guess!" he gets ready to chuck him forward but he blasts him with a spark forcing him to drop him, "Well that attack sure would do the job but you need to do it on them!" he says checking himself to make sure he's still alright.

"Ok fine..." he turns around, "Lets go you three! We're training! We've got a hellova lot of work to do!" Aron follows him, right on his heels. Chimchar sighs and follows after. Electrike trails behind.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 18, 2010)

This wasn't funny, not one bit. It seemed like this place was haunted. vanishing thieves, livings pokemon masks, and broken doors.... What the hell... In this crazy house Rin and Simon along with their pokemon seemed to be trapped. And after a series of "attacks" on the two young trainers Simon found himself pushing the door along with Rin. She pushed it with her back, and as it was the closest he could get to the door he stood right in front of her, with his arms right above her shoulders as he pushed the door, trying to close them down.

"Just a bit more..."

He let out the words as he clenched his teeth as Charmander came to help them in defending their little room. It really didn't get boring for the two, they started of the day in a nice open grass field, along with Tsuna and Yuki, and their two new pokemon. Then after the other two trainers went on to spar the duo of Rin and Simon went on to check out a lake, where Simon would fight against some wild Scyther and Rin give the best cheer ever. From there on it was just a run through the woods, with pokemon bonuses, tackles, confusions, mists. And to top it all of at night fall, they came acros a haunted house, and were now pushing a door to save their lives.

And just like that it all went silent again, as the door was shut once again, and nothing but silence remained, and the pants of the blond Rin along with Simons who looked at her for a second, and a soft blush came across his face... He moves his face to the side as turned around and went on to "check" the window.

"Looks like we're safe, for the moment..."

Abra and Charmander on the other hand knew what was going on, well Abra did for the most part, Charmander on the other hand was in between a horror movie and a prank of a group of ghost pokemon. Simon looked at the two for a second and noticed that they both kept their calm in this situation, and that actually calmed him down a little bit, as he looked at the blond Rin. He walked over to her, as the look in his eyes was now different, as one could see that he too got calm and confident, looking much like he did in the fight against the two Scythers, he put his hand on her shoulder, a soft smile on his face.

"Don't worry it'll all be ok. How are you feeling? Are you cold?"

He felt a bit odd asking that, as she had to be, it was night and this house didn't exactly have heating, and all she wore was the stylish red outfit, meant to be worn on sunny days.

"You want a hoodie? I've got another one in my backpack."

He asked offering her one, as Charmander sniffed the air around them. With no one around them, the little lizard pokemon went on to sit down looking at it's tail, wondering how hard it could hit with, as his trainer got into his own mind set in a different way.


----------



## Burke (Mar 18, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Chapter 13: A trainer approaches! Pokemon trainer youngster Sam!! V
> 
> Ace tried his best to ignore Nincada and let Cyndaquil handle it, although he worried about it greatly.
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E8 "_First Battle!_" Part 2​
Sam saw as thepoemon was about to attack with the mud shot. He was about to issue a dodge command, but the attack was too fast for shinx. The projectile of the liquid rock mixture knocked shinx back a ways. The ground based attack did extra damage to electric type shinx. It soon stood back up and shook off some excess mud.

"Shinx!" It aid, letting Sam know it was fine. The little thing was determined to prove itself.

Ace then issued out another double slap command to his poliwag, followedby some conversing with cyndaquil which poliwag seemed to ignore. Sam saw the poliwag charge, and spotted the same opening as last time.

"Alright Shinx, now meet poliwag halfway with Spark! Fully charged!" 

"Shinx, Shinx, Shinx, Shinx!" It said as in charged foward.

With electricity teeming from its body, the little shinx rammed the also charging poliwag head on. The poliwag was sent flying back, electricity running through it.

"Shinx!" It said confidently while jumping back. It was hurt from the last ground attack, and spark also took a toll on its stamina, but it was hiding these things well.

[END PART II]


*Spoiler*: _OOC_ 



((BTW, Spark has 30% chance to paralyze the enemy.
))


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2010)

0 Poles left.

Infernape and Ace were out of options. There was no place left for him to stand, and if he replanted the pole onto the water it'll leave him vulnerable. An all-or-nothing attack was their last chance at victory. 

"INFERNAPE, FIRE FIST!" Ace ordered. Infernape struck the hotspring below with his bo staff, using it as a lever to increase speed. He flies towards Murkrow, fists of fire ready to crush them. If he can only hit them here, it will be all over.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 18, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Northwind Town Gym*

Jack was at wit's end. He had 1 chance, and he had to take it or he and Akita would lose everything they had fought for.

"Murkrow, grab onto Infernape's head with your wings!". Murkrow wrapped its wings around Infernape's skull, its chest obscuring Infernape's vision and its talons digging into the back of the ape's head. The fire fist collided with Murkrow's lower half and launching Vulix onto Infernape's back. "Now let go of Infernape and fly up!". Mukrow elevated itself, leaving Vulix and Infernape to fall.

Suddenly Jack remembered one thing: Fighting types were weak against Flying types. "Now grab Vulix with peck and put all your power into a wing attack!". Mukrow swooped down, grabbed Vulix by the scruff of its neck, and slamed its wing into the back of Infernape's head, catapulting it twards the hot springs. If Infernape had another trick up its sleve, they were done for; Mukrow was too tired to stay aloft.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 18, 2010)

Vulpix free falling for a moment then grab by Murkrow hanging from its mouth as the Infernape falls into the hot springs "Vulpix use ember and keep doing it till you get tire." Vulpix spits out fire itting the Infernape and keeps shooting fire at Infernape intill Vulpix got tire and stops. Akita is hoping that all the ember hits the Infernape into the hotsprings. Akita knows that Murkrow and Vulpix are both tire and also wants to know that Ace have any other triks up his sleeve. "Vul" Vulpix feels uncofortable but it is better than falling into the hotsprings. Akita is waiting for who would be the victor of this battle and awaits what will happen next as she listens carefully.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

Orange lead Irving inside Domino City gym, which took the form of a large marble-domed tower reaching to the sky. The sheer size of the building spoke volumes about the man who built it, considering that most gyms in Sairu were 1 story structures that resembled customized warehouses. 

"Listen up! There's about 10 floors in this gym, and to get the badge you need to get to the top!" Orange said. She pointed to several large elevators that had a line of trainers waiting in front of it. "Those guys there? They've been waiting in line since morning just to get to the first level. Once they do, they'll have to fight against every other applicant to reach the next level, and so on, until they reach the top and get the badge!"

"So they're not going to fight the Gym Leader?" Irving asked. It would make sense that they would when they get to the top, but she made no mention of a leader battle. 

Orange pressed her lips, suppressing a laugh. "Like Kaiba would bother fighting some random trainer when he has a billion-pokecredit corporation to support." 

That made sense, Irving thought. From the moment he arrived at Domino he was bombarded with billboards advertising Kaibacorp products; aside from producing pokeballs and TMs Kaibacorp controls many smaller businesses that operate all over Sairu. It wouldn't be a stretch to say Kaiba was the backbone of Sairu's economy.

"Buuut this place is pretty boring. Come with me, I'm gonna take you to the best place in town!" Orange grabs Irving by his sleeve and drags him out of the gym. They go back to Dracospire terminal, where Orange coaxes Irving to rent a pair of bicycles. 

"Good thing I took those lessons from Uncle." Irving said to himself as he put on a bike helmet. Orange refused to wear hers though, saying that it clashes with her clothes. 

They ride off, travelling through small roadways barely wide enough for cars to pass through. She leads Irving away from Domino's downtown skyline, pass the suburbs and beyond the construction sites where new homes wer being built. They pedal up a hill a few kilometers outside Domino, which was pretty tiring, especially for Irving.

"And here we are." Orange said. She gets off her bike and waits for Irving to catch up.

"Almost...there..." He panted. Finally he gets to the top of the hill, tired from the long journey and happy for the repose. "It's..." Irving's mouth drops open. 

An oragnized mass of white roofs that Irving identified as the suburbs laid before him, arranged in a pattern that formed a vaguely draconic body. A group of shops with red roofs formed a pair of crescent wings. At the edge of the suburbs was a mass of red and orange gazebos that branched out eastwards. All in all, Domino City outside of downtown resembled a fire-breathing Salamence. 

"See? Much better than the gym." Orange said, grinning. "But the view's even better from my friend's house!" Orange added.

"It is!?" Irving asked as he took out his camera to take a picture. "Then what are we waiting for?" He took a quick picture of the view before riding off to Orange's friend's house. 

"Wait for me!" Orange yelled. She got on her bike and pedalled after Irving.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 19, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*

Jessica watched, slightly horrified, as the two attacks collided. Bubblebeam vs Will 'o Wisp. She hadn't counted on the ghostly aura of Will 'o Wisp to make it so powerful and counterattack Bubblebeam so easily. This was the problem with battling. Knowledge slipped out of her reach, simple facts were drowned under adrenaline. She had to better than this, had to be stronger. Otherwise she was doomed. As the two attacks intertwined and shone brightly, Jessica shaded her eyes with her hands, squinting through the cracks. As such, she didn't get much of a view of the true nature of the Pokemon Gym, but what she saw was enough to disgust her; spikes and stalactites, screaming Zubat, gloomy portraits—the place needed an interior decerator more than it needed a Gym Leader.

Piplup recovered first from the blinding light and Jessica smiled, but the advantage was quickly taken away. Haunter Sucker-Punched the smaller Pokemon with relative ease and Piplup flew backwards, landing heavily. “Pip,” he whined, as the aftereffects of Banette's Curse unleashed more damage on his battered body.  But as Jessica watched with bated breath, Piplup struggled once more to his feet. He was as loyal as his trainer was stubborn. But Haunter once again took the upper hand; Confuse Ray sent Piplup reeling, the Penguin type stumbling around aimlessly. As Ronnie began to narrate, Jessica's eye twitched, and she felt grateful towards Mirage the first time all battle as he got the older man to shut up. But the truth of Ronnie's words still hung in the air. Piplup was in no fighting condition. 

“Piplup, return!” Jessica commanded, and the Water type disappeared in a flash of red light, returning to his Pokeball for the first time since Jessica had received him as her starter. Pulling out her second Pokeball, Jessica smiled at Mirage. Though no one would ever be stupid enough to cal the smile friendly. “Well, I guess it's time for a change, eh? Now we might start having some fun.” She clicked the Pokeball to full size and released its occupant without ceremony. Houndour appeared at her feet. “Houndour, Double Team and Bite,” Jessica stated calmly. The Pokemon obliged, flickering into motion as he sped up—Double Team. Then he charged for Haunter, jaws open and fangs gleaming wickedly.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 19, 2010)

*Lamprey Tournament, Rounds Two and Three.*

William walked back toward the platform the ref for the match in toe. A mixture of thoughts ran though his mind as his fingers ran though his hair. He found himself in a unique situation. While on one hand CB had a chance to rest since Ron only had the one Arcanine it was painfully balanced by the fact that he now had to wait for the rest of the first round contestants to finish their matches. William slowed his pace as he watched the other trainers battle their opponents. A Rattata knocked out here, a Butterfree victorious there. All and all William really couldn?t get a hold on what to expect from this field of competition. William?s eyes cut up toward the platform as they neared it. Seems that the scientist and his assistants were busy the whole time he was gone. A giant white board sat near the center of the structure. On it were many brackets with the name of each contestant by a line. The ref with a hop is up on the platform and is whispering in the scientist?s ear.

?You don?t say, Gentleman Ron defeated in the first round?? he says in a surprise tone.  ?Ron, gone?!? one of the assistants gasps.  ?Wasn?t he the favored to win this year?? the other chimes in. ?Yes, yes he was since he won last years tournament.?  the scientist replies as they turn to get a look at the person that had bumped Ron out of the tournament. They stare for a moment, but soon the scientist turns back to the board and writes William?s name in the winner bracket by his and Ron?s name. ?Have a seat son, this could take a while. 

~ Some Time Later ~

With all the matches in round one concluded the scientist announces after a short five minute break they would start round two.  A smile slid across William?s face upon hearing this as he squats to the ground. The five minutes ticked away rather quickly and soon he and his opponent, a picnicker named Sam was on their way to their designated battle area, ironically it was the same spot that he and Ron had battle earlier. The bubbly young girl, around 13 William suspects, giggle as she sways side to side. ?Go ahead mister, you can throw your Pokemon out first. William chuckled, if he didn?t know any better he would swear that the girl was trying to get a type advantage on him.  ?Alright lass. Go, Rex.? William says as he allows the Pokeball in his hand to split open. From the bath of light steps his Larvitar.  ?Lar!? It says with a yawn as it looked blankly at Sam. ?Oh looky, a lizard!? she says as she tosses her Pokeball out. ?Meowth!? the cat Pokemon says as it lands on the ground. Seeing Larvitar the hair on it?s back stands up as it hisses violently. ?Bite Kitty!? the girl says as she points. With a bounce the cat is on the offense, it?s teeth clamp down with a cracking and grinding sound. The cat?s whole body visibly shakes as it releases it hold. ?Meeeeooooowth!? it cries as it?s paws wrap up to it?s face.  ?Bite!? William commands.  ?Lar!? Rex replies as he charges in. The Meowth?s face in a whole falls into fear as it turns tail to run.

But doing so only makes Rex clamp down on it?s tail. The cat?s face spazzes as it lifts off the ground with a cry.  ?Bring it back down Rex!? William commands. With a low growl Rex pulls it?s head back down slamming the Meowth into the ground hard. The Mewoth, still sore from it?s first battle faints. ?Meowth is unable to battle, Larvitar is the winner!? the ref announces. ?Oh pooh. Guess I have to get serious this time.? the young girl says as she pulls out a second Pokeball. ?William, do you choose to switch out your Pokemon as well?? the ref asks.  ?Nah, I?m fine.? William replies as he knows it?s still too soon to pull CB back out. ?Too bad mister.? the girl replies as she tosses the Pokeball, come on out Squirt!? she says with a grin. ?Squirtle!? the water type says as it appears. ?Bubble Beam now!? Sam screams. As the turtle inhales William issues his counter.  ?Sandstorm, and follow it up with Dig!? he shouts.  ?Lar!? Rex says as he throws himself into a spin causing loose sand to pick up and a storm soon rages as Squirtle release a stream of bubbles. As the sand and water collide mud is formed and Larvitar slips below the ground as the small turtle Pokemon is enveloped in the sand.  Even guarding against the abrasive sand Squirtle feels as though it is being rubbed with sand paper. 

?Squirt, keep an eye out!? Sam pleads, but her cry is the distraction that Rex needs. With a rush he burst though the ground delivering a solid uppercut to the reptilian water type.  ?Finish it with Bite bring it back down!? William yells.  ?No, counter with Water Gun Squirt!?[/color] Sam screams. But the turtle only flinches as he feels Rex?s teeth dig into his tail. Falling back toward the ground Rex uses this natural momentum to fling the Squirtle down hard. Squirt hits the ground with a resounding thud and bounces a couple times before coming to a rest as Rex lands with a softer thud. ?Squirt?.? it mumbles as it tries to pull itself from the ground, but it being so new at battling it faints. ?Squirtle is unable to battle, Larvitar is the winner.? The ref says as he raises his arm toward Larvitar. ?Well I guess that daddy was right, that last match may have been beginner?s luck.? the young girl says cheerfully as she sticks her tongue out.  ?Sam is out of Pokemon, William is the winner!? the ref announces as both Sam and William return their Pokemon. ?Good luck mister.? she says as she walks off. ?Well follow me again William.? the ref says as he motions for William to follow.  ?Aye.? he says as he turns.

~ Round Three ~ 

The wait wasn?t as long this time, since William had to fight two Pokemon last time. And he found himself staring down a rather hulking man in a karate uniform. He stood like a giant red wood as his head band flowed in the wind. William pulled his shades down just to make sure he wasn?t seeing things. This brutish looking man?s name was Kenneth and he was a fighter.  ?Come on Eon, lets go?? William says in an almost unsure voice. In a flash of light Eon, asleep as usual, appears with a lazy  ?Abra??? ?You call that a Pokemon?? Kenneth shouts in a loud booming voice. ?Here let me show you what a Pokemon is. Go, Hitmonchan!?  he barks as he tosses his Pokeball high in the air. As the light flashes high above Kenneth starts offensively. ?Comet Punch!? he roar as he strikes a striking pose himself. ?Chan!? the fighting type says as he comes down with a heavy punch.  ?Teleport!? William commands.  ?Abra!? the little fox face replies as it vanishes on the Hitmonchan?s impact. ?Chan!? it shouts as a small crater is dug out where it hit. ?Press the attack, Mach Punch!? Kenneth roars.  ?Eon, keep on Teleportin? and use Calm Mind when ya can!? William orders as Abra vanishes evading another jab. William starts to sweat bullets. He knew he needed a One shot knock out.

Over the course of the next ten minutes Eon dodges Hitmonchan?s attacks, and when he can squeeze in a Calm Mind he dose. But this was getting ridiculous. This Hitmonchan was nothing like anything that Eon had ever faced. If he weren?t able to Teleport he knew that he wouldn?t be still in this fight. ?Not bad, but you can?t win without offense!? Kenneth says with a snicker. ? Hitmonchan, use Fire Punch!? he roars. ?Chan!!? the Punching Pokemon roars as it throws a punch hard, the friction of the hit causes a spark to flame up covering the Pokemon?s glove in fire. Finally use to Eon?s teleporting the Hitmonchan successfully predicts his appearance and the flaming punch hits the Psy Pokemon square in the chest. Eon?s eyes snap open as a pained look crosses it?s features. As the fire envelopes Eon he is tossed back hard. As he slams off the ground Kenneth flashes the victory sign. But to his amazement Eon pulls himself back to his feet.  ?Aaaabraa..? he grunts. ?Well isn?t that fancy, he?s still got fight in him.? Kenneth says in amusement. ?Well, lets just finish this. Bullet Punch!? He roars 

?Chaaaan? the Hitmonchan replies as it stays stationary. ?Damn, he overexerted himself?? Kenneth bites under his breath as steam poured off his Pokemon?s body. Seeing his chance William goes on the offensive for the first time in this round.   ?Confusion!!!!? William shouts as loud as he can.  ?Abra.? Eon says as he teleports again. Reappearing in front of the Hitmonchan, he is standing offensively for the first time this match. Raising a finger as a soft blue light shown beneath his eyelids Abra whole body lifts into the air. Placing a finger on the center of the Hitmonchan?s fore head Abra attacks with a powerful Confusion attack . Hitmonchan?s  whole body freezes as the Psychic attack is aimed deep in his mind. ?Chan?? it musters as it is tossed backwards. Boucneing off the ground lightly it passes out from both the exhaustion of it?s own attacks and the attack he had took form Eon. ?Hitmonchan is unable to battle, Abra is the winner!? The ref says in amazement. ?I?ve lost?.? Kenneth says as he falls to his knees. Looking over he returns his Hitmonchan with a tear as he bows his head. ?I was too cocky young man. I concede.? he says. ?Kenneth is out of Pokemon, William is the winner.? is the announcement as William returns Eon.   

?Congratulations kid, you?re three for three. I can see how you beat Gentleman Ron.?  the ref says as they walk along.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

The battle was finally over. With Murkrow's final wing attack Infernape plummets into the water, exhausted and unable to continue. 

"Haha, I haven't had a fight like that in a while!" Ace said as he helped Infernape out of the water. It was a pretty intense battle, and despite Ace's defeat he felt like he wanted more. "Congratulations you two." He takes off his hat and pops it inside out. The lining had rows of gym badges shaped like a torch. Ace removed two and threw them towards Jack and Akita "Here's your first badge, the Smithy Badge!"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 19, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Northwind Town*

Jack examined the badge, the light reflecting off its smooth surface. "We did it Akita" he murmured, slipping the badge inside his badge case. He was so happy that he wanted to hug her, but decided not to. He remembered her comment at the beginning of the fight, how they had only just met. It didn't feel that way to him; in fact it had been a week or two sense they had met. But he would respect her wishes.

Turning to her, Jack said "Why don't we go back to the hotel, and leave in the morning".

Before they left, he addressed Ace: "Thank you for the battle. It was an honor".

As he and Akita walked back to the hotel, Jack said "I know it isn't true, but I feel like the first person who's ever won a gym battle".

They soon arrived at the hotel. They passed the old lady, went upstairs, and entered their rooms. Jack clonked out so fast he didn't even notice the envelope Irving had left.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

To describe the home of Orange's friend as a house was an understatement. When Irving and Orange had finally finished pedalling towards a large wrought iron gate he realized that the road they had taken since leaving the hill had the same line of walls bordering them. The distance they travelled was roughly 800 meters, all with the same wall lining the roadside and no doubt it was even bigger.

"This is your friend's house?" Irving asked, unable to believe that they would be visiting this large complex.

Orange smirked, finding satisfaction at Irving's surprise. "Of course it is." She approached the gate knocked on its brass leafing, making considerable noise.

A deep baritone voice spoke through the dragonair figurehead on top of the wrought iron gate. "Who is it?"

"It's Orange. Tell Moky I'm here." She said to the dragonair head. 

After a moment the dragonair head's eyes lit up, and the gate opened. "The young master will be with you shortly." 

"Thanks Lyam. Come on Irving, let's go." She said. Orange mounted her bike and hurried inside. 

Beyond the wrought iron gates was a long granite roadway that lead to a large mansion at least as far from their current location as the trip from the hill was. Along the way he noticed a lot of dragon-themed statues and hedges, similar to Domino City Gym. He was finding the large number of dragon architecture increasingly unusual, as if it was a fetish the people shared. 

The inside of the mansion had less dragon-theme architecture though. They were greeted by a chubby man in his 40's, and had the same voice as the one from the gateway. "The young master is in the game room Miss Orange."

"Thanks again Lyam." She looked at Irving. "Come on, you'll love it here."


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 19, 2010)

Akita walks to the bed and sits on the bed and takes off her glasses and feels a peice of paper of paper on the nightstand and finds out it is a envlope. Akita opens it and feels for the letter it is not in braile by it is very scratch into the paper and Akita reads it. "I guess Irving had to leave, that is okay. We could meet again on our paths to our future." Akita opens the badge holder and feels for the badge she just won with Jack. "Jack help me win the battle, I should give him a hug, but what would he think of it and I know him a bit." Akita starts blushing and closes the badge container with the ribbion in the box. She gets up and starts packing as she yawns and fall asleep on the bed. Still needs to finish packing in the morning as she curls up in a comfortable postion.

Akita starts dreaming as she gets struck by lighting three times before falling to the ground as earing goes numb with silence but could hear Raikou  as Akita twist and turn in the bed as she grabs her chest where her heart is and wakes up breathing hard and not fall back to sleep and stares at the wall for next few hours before closing her eyes with her arms wrap around her.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 19, 2010)

Chapter 13: A trainer approaches! Pokemon trainer youngster Sam!! VI

Poliwag was struck and as the attack had hit him he suddenly didn't feel his his legs anymore and stood still looking in shock toward the Shinx.

"P-Poliwag?! Damnit! That's paralyze isn't it?"
Ace was clueless of what to do now, his Poliwag is incapable of movement and using his other two pokemons isn't either possible or was the whole idea of the battle.
The only thing that he could hope for is or Poliwag to snap out of it.

Poliwag just stood still but from inside he struggled.
Nincada held back his claw from reaching Cyndaquil and turned towards the battle of Poliwag.

"Nin.." he said peacefully
Cyndaquil sighed from relief and looked over to Poliwag, he wanted to cheer for him but understood Poliwag didn't want any of that especially not from him.

Shinx endured the pain he felt and Sam issued a tackle for him, throwing the non-moveable Poliwag in a a small fountain that was placed near the pavement where Ace and Sam fought.

Ace's eyes widen
"P-Poliwag!!" 
He was in shock seeing the Poliwag's unmovable body thrown in a pond of water, thoughts of receiving him for the first time flashed through his mind.

------------------------------------------------------------
10 Years ago
------------------------------------------------------------

Ace was playing with a little Cubone plushy in his room in the morning, a man entered his room.

"Ace, you're already awake?" The man smiles
Ace has a bright smile on his face
"P-Papa!! he exclaimed in happiness having not seen his father in a while
"I have a present for you" He holds out a red pokeball.

Afterwards Ace has been inseperatable from Poliwag, always looking out for each other, promising each other to someday find both their fathers that never returned again after they were brought together.

------------------------------------------------------------
Present
------------------------------------------------------------
Ace quickly ran towards the fountain, making sure Poliwag would be alright but suddenly the water splashed and as the drips shimmered down he saw a pokemon turning in mid-air, landing softly on his feet

"P-Poli..." Ace stuttered

"Whirl." He said with a cold voice, before him stood a lightblue Poliwhirl
Ace was amazed
"I-Is that you Poliwag--Uhm..Poliwhirl?"

Poliwag remained quiet and pushed him away with one hand.

"Uhm...Okay...Do a water gun!" He ordered him

Poliwag jumped forward with greater speed then ever before and gave two following up slaps on the shinx immediatly spitting out mud from the centre of his spiral.

Ace sweatdropped 
"H-He totally ignored my order"

Nincada begins to shake from excitement from the battlespirit that Poliwhirl radiates.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 19, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Northwind Town*

As Jack awoke from his sleep, the first thing he saw was the envelope. As he read it, A wave of sadness washed over him. He hadn't known Irving long, but in that time Irving had become Jack's friend.

Sensing that he was awake, Absol lifted his head off the floor, were he had slept on a blanket. "Why don't we grab a bite to eat?" he asked Absol, who nodded.

As the walked down the hall, they passed Akita's room. Listening carefully, Jack didn't hear anything. He assumed she was asleep and decided not to wake her.

They went down to the continental breakfast the hotel had. Jack got the clasic: eggs, bacon, toast, and sausage. Absol had a combination of poke-food and poffins.

As they ate, Absol decided to tell Jack how their relationship would work. Among humans, they would technically be trainer and pokemon. However, Absol was not to be Jack's "pet", but his equal. Absol would spend most of his time with Jack, but might leave occasionally. It sounded fair to Jack, who agreed.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 19, 2010)

Bulbasaur wakes up and see his master is scare about something and jumps on the bed and nudge Akita. "Bulba," " iam okay just a bad nightmare and sadness that Irving left." Akita gets up and finish  packing for where they are heading next and picks up the bag. Akita and Bulbasaur leaves the room , down the hall and towards Jack's room. Bulbasaur notice Jack and Absol as left and picks up their sent as Akita follows Bulbasaur to the  continental breakfast. Bulbasaur walks towards the table with Akita behine him "Bulba, Bulbasaur" Bulbasaur calls out to the Absol.

Akita wonder off to get some food for her and Bulbasaur as Bulbasaur looks behine him wondering where she went to and Bulbasaur runs towards her. Bulbasaur let his vines come out and wraps it around Akita's cane as Akita pick out some muffins and some eggs with chesse in the eggs. Picking up another plate for Bulbasur with pokefood as Bulbasaur guilds her to the table where Jack is sitting with Absol and sits down. Putting the food for Bublasaur on the floor as he release the vines and starts eating. "Morning, so do you know where we are heading next?" Akita picks up a spoon and starts eating the eggs on her plate.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 19, 2010)

Mirage pulled his hands out of his pants pockets. His neatly pressed suit rustled as he brought his arms up to his chest and folded them. Dark types put him at a distinct disadvantage, but nothing he hadn’t overcame in the past. Jessica went straight into an attack as Haunter returned from the heights. “Double Team and Bite!” Without the first bark the small Dark Type pup went on the attack. In a blur of motion it and several copies of itself surrounds the Haunter. Sweat pours down Haunter’s face as it looks around, all the copies of the dark fire Pokemon  made the same movements and gestures so discerning the real one would be hard. Haunter throws itself into a fit as it spins trying to find the Houndour. “Calm yourself Haunter, Confuse Ray!” Mirage commands. “Haunter!” the Ghost says as it’s eyes produce that eerie light again. With a flash it envelopes a Houndour, but that one vanishes as the light turns black. Then form behind the real Houndour attacks. 

It’s razor sharp teeth clamp into Haunter’s hide causing the ghost to wail in pain. With a growl Houndour bite several more times while shaking it’s head to inflict major damage. “Haunter, get yourself out of there, Thunder Punch!!!” “Haunnnnnt.” it says as it’s disembodied left hand sparks to life with electrical power. “Haunter!” it bites as it slams it’s fist into the side of Houndour’s face. An electrical charge courses down it’s body as it is forcefully made to release Haunter. “Press the attack haunter, Volley with Ice and Thunder Punch!” Mirage orders.” Haunter!” it screeches as one hand sparks to life and the other chills as icy fog pours from it as it coats itself in ice. Houndour growls angrily as it starts to hop around as Haunter threw a volley of attacks. “Haunt.”……..”Ter.” the ghoul grins as it keeps it’s attack up constantly not allowing Hounder a chance to counter.  Under the stress of the continued assault haunter starts to sweat with so with an uneasy growl it backs away giving itself  some breathing room. Houndour was far fresher so the vigorous dodging it had done didn’t ware on it as roughly as the throwing the attacks did the ghost. 

Mirage just shakes his head as he watches the whole display, this Houndour was going to be a lot of trouble. “Haunter, Use Dark Pulse!” Raising his hands above his head Haunter begins to charge the Dark Pulse as very black, dark rings start to pulse.   “*Haunter!!*”


----------



## Kuno (Mar 19, 2010)

*Rin…*

“I…uh…”  Rin blushed lightly and took the offered hoodie.  “Th-thank y-you…”  she said.  There was a chatter to her teeth that was partially the adrenalin leaving her body and the chill from the mist that seemed to have soaked into her bones.  "I guess when you come from a cold place you expect everywhere else to be warm..."  She slipped on the sweatshirt pulling it tight around her the scent of him surrounding her.  “Ahem…”  Rin cleared her throat as she began to roll up the sleeves of the oversized hoodie.

“I’m okay now…”  Rin gave him a shaky smile.  “Just with that eerie mist and then jumping out and scaring me like that…”  She giggled at what happened, visibly relaxing now that they basically knew what was going on.  “Your face was pretty funny when that gastly floated away from you.”  Rin began to chuckle a little louder.  “Same with the four of you.”  She laughed pointing at the pokemon, who at first looked sheepish then joined into the laughter.  “And, I don’t think I have ever screamed that loud and with such a high pitch in my life!”  Tears of laughter began to fall down her cheeks.

“Woo…”  Rin said a few minutes later, wiping away the tears.  “That was a good laugh.”  She grinned at Simon then began to look around.  When she neared him Rin absently placed a hand on his arm as she moved past.  “So what do you think?”  Rin asked him before moving to her pack and rummaging  around.  “We need to explore and maybe find a place to sleep…”  Rin peeked into the pack and pulled out two flashlights.  “A ranger is always prepared.  Something my mom taught me, though I’m sure Yuki forgot hers.  Hence why I have two.”  She chuckled again and handed him one of them before pulling out a lollipop.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 19, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Northwind Town*

Rubbing the back of his head and chuckling in the classic "sweat drop" fashion, Jack admitted "While we waited for you Absol and I planned a route. It seems like it is the fastest way for us to get our badges". Jack pulled out his map and splayed it across part of the table, pointing to each place as he mentioned it. "Right now we're at Northwind Town. The plan is: south to Crossroads Bluff, East to Lampry Town, south to Suofreight City, get a badge, north-east to Domino City, badge, south to Tower Forest Town, badge, back to Domino, north-east to Long Coast City, badge, back to Domino, west to Lampry, west to Crossroads Bluff, south to Arctic Flora, badge, back to Crossroads Bluff, west to Circus Falls, badge, south to Spark Foam, badge, back to Circus Falls, north to Gratis Basin, north to Merri town, badge, back to Gratis Basin, west to Victory Road, and west to the Pokemon League". Inhaling deeply, he asked "What do you think?".


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

Orange was right. Irving LOVED the place. He loved the rayquaza columns carved beautifuly against the walls. He loved the frescoes above depicting scenes of memorable pokemon battles from the past. Even the way the furniture was arranged made him squeal like a little girl.

"I can't wait to see what else the house has!" Irving was taking pictures of the interior, loving every second he spent recording his travels through his camera. 

"Excuse me sir..." Lyam approached Irving, but Orange tapped his shoulders. 

"Let him enjoy himself, it's not like he's a bad guy or anything."

As they moved deeper into the mansion interior though, the architecture became less and less detailed and more functional in design. Aside from the occasional dragon portrait the rest of the mansion looked like a typical hotel. Still, it was refreshing for Irving, as passing through such plain corridors made him excited for wherever Orange's friend was. 

Irving wasn't disappointed at all. They reached the other end of the mansion, where a simple sliding door was. Beyond the transparent door was a flowery meadow where small pokemon frolicked with a boy who looked a few years younger. Orange opened the door, and went towards the meadow, with Irving close behind.

"Hey, Moky!" Orange yelled. 

The young boy got up from the grass, where he was stroking a linoone's head while it slept. "Orange, glad to see you here! And you brought a friend!" 

Irving scratched his head, grinning sheepishly. "My name's Irving." He and Orange approached the young boy and shook his hand. 

"Mokuba." He returned the gesture warmly.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 19, 2010)

It sounds great and if we lose a battle to the gym leader of a town. It could be easy to go back their on the route. For training we can battle with the wild or by ourselves and can capture a polemon or two. Thankyou for helping win the battle yesterday, I want to give you a hug." Akita starts blushing and turns away and takes a bite of her muffin as Bulbasaur finish eating his pokemon food. "Bulba" Bulbasaur calls out and nudges Akita's leg telling do not be shy, he is a friend. "What, is your next pokemon who are going to capture next" Akita ask Jack after she swallow her food? Akita waits for Jack's answers as she thinks of what pokemon she wants to catch next.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 19, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Northwind Town*

Waving his hands dismissively, Jack said "Oh, you don't have to do that. Like you said, we only just met". In his head he felt the exact opposite way but he didn't want to...honestly, Jack didn't know. But it didn't feel right. In Movies and books the main characters professed their love after a near death experience where they realized how much the other means to them, not a spontaneous hug at a continental breakfeast in an un-air conditioned hotel. But maybe the movies had it wrong, and thats how real life went. He didn't know.

Underneath the table, Jack heard Absol snickering at his dilemma, and he aimed a kick at the pokemon, who dodged it, throwing their table into the air and landing on the breakfast table, breaking it and sending food everywhere.

"I think thats out cue to leave" he said, grabbing Akita's hand in one of his and her cane in the other, rushing up to their rooms to leave as quickly as possible.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 19, 2010)

Bulbasaur runs after them before anyone comes after them. Akita stops at her room and takes the cane from Jack and enters the room. Akita checks everything that belongs to Akita. Akita knows Jack walk down to his room to leave a quickly as possible. "Bulba" "It is okay that I did not hug Jack" as she picks up her ruck sack as she and Bulbasaur looks around as Bulbasaur makes sure she had everything with her. Akita smiles "I do not know what Jack feels about me, we are friends." Bulbasaur shakes head " Bulbasaur (I  doubt it, wou knows.) Akita and Bulbasaur leaves the room and walks down towards Jack's room seeing if he is ready to leave. Bulbasaur hears Akita's cane and enjoys the taps then stops walking as she and Bulbasaur is in front of Jack's room and knocks. "It's me Akita, are you ready?"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Northwind Town/Redfire Springs*

Jack exited the room, saying "I'm ready. Lets go".

They ran down the stairs, Jack staying ahead in case Akita fell, to the ground floor. As they entered the lobby Jack saw the old woman speaking to the guards.

"There they are!" the old woman cried, pointing. Jack and Akita ran out the front door, trying to escape. "Heres some money for the damages!" Jack yelled, throwing a few hundred poke-dollars at them. The two guards tried pocketing the money, and the old woman began beating them with her cane. By the time they had given (almost) all the money to her, Jack and Akita were past the city limits.

About half an hour later, they were out of breath about half through Redfire springs.

"All right, I think we lost them. We can stop running".

"Absol".

"Thats my fault, not her's".

"Sol ab?" Absol smiled mischievously.

"I-I don't admit anything!".

"Aaabsol..."

Jack didn't comment.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2010)

Yuki grins, pulling herself back into a sitting position on the branch as the boy climbs onto the same branch.  They see a lime green pokemon leaping off a branch, with a blue pokemon climbing back up.  Yuki looks to the boy, “You want to check it out?” she asks, pulling her legs off the branch and holding it with her arms, “Don’t worry if you can’t climb much, I had to climb faster than a Grovyle.  It was basically climb or…be killed.  All the advice I can give is, don’t look down.”  Yuki giggles, watching the boy’s uncomfortable look.

“Just follow my lead Tsuna, and we can get down.  Just remember before you underestimate me…I’m quite a bit like my father’s Primeape.” She says, swinging and letting go, landing on a lower branch.  She seems, quite at home in the trees.  She looks back at the boy, moving aside so he would have more room to jump, but if needed she has her hands so she could catch the boy’s shirt if he were to over or under jump…or just loose his balance.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 20, 2010)

*Lamprey, Semi-Finals Twin Attack!!*

Seems the battles were getting longer with each passing round. William sat in a chair on the platform. His gaze cast toward wooden floor. His arms were propped on his knees as he tapped his fingers together, slowly but surely the remaining field was narrowed form eight to four. The Semi-Finals were next. The scientist’s lab coat fluttered in the breeze as he approached the podium,  “Excuse me competitors and on lookers. We have reached the Semi-Finals!” he announces with a jubilant tone. “That means in two more Rounds we can declare the winners and hand out the prizes!” as he adds this statement the crowed burst into a cheer their fist flung into the air. “So with out further ado lets get these rounds started!” as he shouts an assistant walks up and whispers in his ear. “-…………-” Sweats forms on the side of the scientist’s head. Then with a weary smile he turns his attention back to the mic,  “Yes, I forgot the five minute rest period….” he says with a bit of a chuckle…..

~ 10 Minutes Later ~ 

William walks to the designated area he was to battle his opponent in, how the five minutes that were given was stretched out to ten he didn’t know, but he was grateful, that gave Eon a chance to recover more in case he had to use him. When he reaches the area he sees two trainers, both female around their mid teens probably, standing talking to one another. William’s head tilts to the side as he approaches. He wandered if a friend was just motivating his opponent. “Hey look Kim, we get to fight the new guy.” the one on the right said. “I know Sam, isn’t that awesome.” the other replied with a giggle. “We can’t take him lightly Kim, I heard he beat Ron Raines.” the first replied back. “Oh is that so, Ron beat us last year Sam.” the other shot back. William stopped short  of the arena,  “Whit is goin’ on here? Two at once?” William says lowly to the ref. “Yeah, those are the mayor’s daughters. Kimberly and Samantha, they do everything together, even battling. And due to their status any competitions as a rule can’t split them.” the ref replies with a sweat drop forming on the side of his head. 

William blinks once or twice  “Thit’s alright, I’ve faced worse.” William replies as he steps into the fighting area. “Before we fight mister.” Sam says. “We need a proper introduction.” Kim finishes.  “Th’ name b’ William Ian Draconis.” William says as he tips his hat. “Oh this one has manners Kim.” Sam says. “I see, that is a rarity these days Sam.” Kim replies.  “Oh where are our manners.” the two say as they bow. “I’m Kimberly, but everyone calls me Kim.” Kim says as she raises from her bow. “And I’m Samantha, but everyone calls me Sam.” Sam adds as she too stands. “Now let’s battle!” they both exclaim as they loose their Pokeballs. With little pops two forms appear out of the blinding flash of light. “Clefairy!” a small round Pokemon says as it’s tail wags. “Ivy!” the other larger Pokemon, an Ivysaur, says with a growl. “Sorry William, we have the perfect combination of abilities in these two!” Both girls giggle as they hold their hands up to their mouths.  “We’ll see aboot thit.” William says as he knows he is at a distinct disadvantage with the Ivysaur.  “Rex, CB. Yer up.” William says as he holds two Pokeballs out. They split in his hand and the two step out of the flow of light.

“Oh this should be two easy wins Kim.” Sam remarks with a smile. “Yes we have the advantage here Sam.” Kim replies  “CB, Bone Club, Rex Bite. Both on Ivysaur!” William commands.  “Cu.”, color=red] “Lar.”[/color] William’s Pokemon replies as they start their assault. We don’t think so, Clefairy, Follow Me!” Sam says. “Ivysaur, Solar Beam!” Kim adds. “Ivy.” the Ivysaur says as the Clefairy dances around shaking it’s fingers. And to William’s astonishment both his Pokemon shift directions and attack the little round ball of a Pokemon. “Cle!!” it screams as it is bitten then knocked back to Sam’s feet from the impact of the Bone Club. “That may have hurt my Clefariy, but this is gonna hurt your Pokemon worse!” Sam says as the petals on Ivysaurs back flash, Solar Beam was charged.  “Defensive Tactic Alpha !” William yells as Ivysaur preps to fire it’s attack. Rex upon hearing the command throws himself into a spin and within seconds a sandstorm whips up and covers the field. Then with a grinding sound he digs as the Solar Beam is fired. CB is down the hole as well as the massive beam dissipates the cloud of dust. “Where’d they go?” Sam asks as William dodges Ivysaurs attack.  “Tell thit Ivysaur t’ watch were it’s firin’ thit thing!” William complains.  Cleafary starts to pull itslf to it’s feet as Larvitar explodes form the ground upper cutting the Ivysaur causing it to skid backwards. 

CB hops out of the hole next with a happy look about it’s features, it was just happy it avoided that last attack. “Crap, this never happens.” Kim says. “I know, hurry Clefairy. Rest.” Sam adds. On cue the Clefairy falls over and falls into a short sleep. “Ivysaur, cover Clefairy. Razor Leaf!” Kim orders.  “Ah I see yer strategy nao. Clefairy distracts while yer Ivysaur dose all the major attacking.” William says as he spots some ruble left created by the Dig attack, this gives him an idea.  “But with Clefairy not able t’ cover yer panicking. T’ bad fer ya! CB, Counter with Flame Thrower. Rex use that rubble, Rock Slide on Ivysaur!” William commands as Ivysaur releases a swarm of sharp leaves. Both Sam and Kim’s faces twist to confusion, since when could a Cubone use a fire attack?  “Cu!!” CB shouts as he opens his mouth. A steam of flame shoot out and devours the leaves as it strikes Ivysaur as well. “Ivysaur, dodge back avoid the other attack." Sam pleads. “Ivy!” it says, but as it steps to the side it agitates the burn it just received from CB and freezes with a shudder. 

 “Lar!!” Rex hollers as he kicks and slams the rubble into the air. Moments later they cascade down onto Ivysaur. Then as the last rock hits Ivysaur tumbles over and passes out. “Ivysaur is unable to battle, Larvitar and Cubone are the victors.” He announces as he awaits to see if Sam had more Pokemon when it was apparent she didn’t he adds, “Clefairy is alone.” William cuts his attention to the sleeping normal type as Sam returned her Ivysaur.  “Bite, Head Butt!” He orders. With a nod his two Pokemon are off to attack. “Quick Clefairy, Snore!” Kim shouts. “* Clefairy!!!!*” it shouts with great force knocking the two back inflicting some damage at the same time. William sweats as CB and Rex regain their composure. As they regroup the Clefairy wakes up and immediately starts to look for Ivysaur, when it realizes that she was defeated it runs to Kim and starts to cry. “That’s it, I concede..” Kim says as she hugs her Clefairy. “She can’t bare fighting alone.” she adds as tears form in her eyes. 

“Kim has forfeited the match. William wins via default.” the ref says as William, in shock, returns his Pokemon. 

~ Some Time Later ~ 

William stands across from his opponent on the stage as the scientist approaches the podium. “Ladies and Gentlemen. We have finally reached it. The Finals are upon us.” he says as the losing contestants and crowd roar in approval. “Now, unlike in the other rounds the contestants will be escorted to the Pokemon Center to heal their Pokemon before the final round.” the crowd roars again at the prospect of fresh Pokemon battling. “So if the contestants will follow Bobby and Jon we can get the finals underway.” he says as the crowd again roars to life. “Don’t forget about the battle for third.” Jon says, but gets no response.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 20, 2010)

" What do you don't admit annything, you must be in another mood, or Absol sais something?" I share some of my poke credits if ypu are out of money." Akita keeps walking pass the hotsprings to the forest. "Can any type of pokemon be caught where we are going" Akita ask and pulls out a book and braile and starts feeling the marks to know what information is needed to know then put the book away. Bulbasaur starts laughing knowing this is intersting to see his master react to Jack and his emotions as Akita hears Bulbasaur and looks down and follow to the path they are taking. Akita is thinking Bulbasaur is really enjoying this.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 20, 2010)

Simon looked at her as the mood of the entire group changed, with Rin's words about them getting scared made Simon scratch the back of his head, as he assumed that it was pretty funny when you think about it. Charmander on the other hand wasn't accepting it, he didn't get scared damn it, he was a brave pokemon, and he wouldn't get scared by such things damn it. Abra teleported behind it, as the little lizard pokemon went on defending his scared face, and released confusion on it, knocking it out promtly, and laughing as it pointed at it.

"Hehe I mean Abra... hehe don't do that. It's not nice. Alright?"

Simon tried keeping a straight face, as to teach Abra to behave, but had trouble keeping the laughter inside. Charmander went on to take a nap for a few minutes, which it probably needed, as it was the one who worked the most today. Abra sat down next to Torchic looking at its feathers, wondering it those could be taken out to make a fan... But as it turned around to look at Simon it figured that his trainer wouldn't be happy with that, so it just chilled a bit. Simon listening to Rin pulled out his pokeballs and returned his pokemon inside, to rest a little. After all he'd call them if they were needed.

"Yeah you were quite good too."

As she touched his hand walking past him and giving him a flashlight, Simon was actually a bit embarrassed, as Charmander burned his flashlight with its tail. But he wouldn't bring that incident out, so he just went on to take it with a smile on his face.

"Thanks a lot. Yeah I agree, we should explore it a little bit. Good thinking, since this place has no power, these will make things easier. We could look for bed rooms, or maybe a living room that is warmer then this one."

As Charmander was no in his pokemon, the only light in the room was the moonlight coming in a bit through the mist, which still didn't go away. Maybe it was because of the lake that the mist drew on so suddenly, that was the only logical explanation that Simon had about it. Turning his on Simon pulled it under his chin and spoke in a dark tone.

"You must start our quest! Shall we?"

He looked at Rin with a smile as he pointed at the door. This house would prove to really not be a boring one, as the pokemon that was a mask wasn't the only one in it.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Redfire Springs*

"No no no!" Jack exclaimed. "Absol's just...being stupid, is all. Right Absol?".

"A-Absol?!?" Absol cried out in shock.

"See? He agrees that he's being stupid".

"SOL AB!" He exclaimed angrily.

"Elders? You can't be much older than me".

"Ab absol"

"Well, you're not too much older than me. That phrase mostly applies to people in their 60's and onwards".

"Absol" he said dismissively.

"By the way, I wanted to ask you: why did you come to me? There must be so many better trainers out there".

"Absol, sol sol ab".

"Well, absol warns people when disaster is coming".

"Ab sol absol?"

"If the disaster was moving you'd have to travel with-...GYAH! You mean I'm...".

"Sol" he nodded in confirmation.

"Ah..." Jack mumbled as he walked along, temporarily saddened.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 20, 2010)

"Bulbasaur hears Jack and Absol conversation and Akita feels Jack's sadness. "What did Absol tell you to make you sad?" Akita walks and stops to put on her jacket has they leave the hotsprings. "Bulb" (something must be going between the two.) "Hey Bulbasaur, what do you sound if we had another member to our team." "Bulbasaur, Bulba, Bulba" (Sounds good, maybe a Golduck or a Dalcatty. Or any type of pokemon sounds great to your team. Bulbasaur rushes up ahead as he is excite about it. Akita Jack wanted to be alone and tries talking to him about pokemon. Akita hears the wild pokemon and remembers Raikou from her nightmare and shivers.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Redfire Springs*

Sighing, Jack explained "Absol is the disaster pokemon. It is following me to warn people that I am a disaster". Turning to Absol, he asked "Is that saying that I'm clumsy, like 'a disaster waiting to happen'?".

Absol shook his head saying "Absol. Sol absol".

"B-but why would anyone want to target me?".

Absol raised a paw, first pointing at his backpack, and then in the direction of the area that they had fought team mystic, saying "Sol absol, ab absol ab".

"Well, I can see how Team Mystic would want revenge, but what does Murkrow have to do with it?".

"Sol ab"

"You mean its old trainer was a member of Team Mystic?!?".

"Ab"

"Hmm. That is interesting. I guess I'll have to be on the lookout".

"Absol"

"Thats right, I'll help you guys train".

"Absol absol ab" it said cynically.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 20, 2010)

"You are not a  disaster Jack, I feel like a good friend. I could be  disaster myself. Running into people tripping up at random places. But that is minor to what happen to you." Akita sighs sadly. Is thinking that team mystic could still be around. Bulbasaur looks around looking back at the mess that is still laying on the ground. As Akita and Bulbasaur more than just the wild pokemon just silence and does not smell anything out of the ordiany. "Sounds like they want revenge or we are going to cross paths with them again."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Redfire Springs*

Laughing, Jack said "You make it seem like I fought off Team Mystic single-handedly. It was the three of us, together!".

Absol suddenly became angry, yelling "Absol! Sol ab ab? Sol!"

Thinking that Absol isn't too angry, Jack says "Of course, it was our pokemon too".

Shaking his head in frustration, Absol retorted "Sol absol! Absol ab!".

In a quiet voice Jack tried to argue "Us trainers came up with the strategies...".

Laughing sarcasticly, Absol said "Aaaab sol. Aaaabsol ab. Absol? SOL!"

"Well, of course pokemon are intelligent, but-".

Absol didn't want to hear it. "Absol!" it began stalking off into the forest.

"Wait! Where are you going?!" Jack called.

Not looking back, Absol said "Absol sol ab".

"He says he'll be back when we set up camp" Jack explained exasperatedly.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 20, 2010)

"I hope that is okay with you and that will be at sundown" Akita keeps walking as Bulbasaur sees a oddish. Bulbasaur is little bit weary about posion pokemon and Silcoon being a Wurmple.Bulbasaur hopes it evoles again soon into a beutifly soon and Silcoon's pokeball wiggle some from sencing Bulbasaur thoughts and it's reaction to a oddish. Akita hears the oddish "Odd" "Come on Bulbasaur, we will see other pokemon on the way." Akita almost trip over him, but only stumbles a bit "Bulba" (saying sorry.) Bulbasaur keeps ups it's pace to move ahead of Akita before she stummblers again and watches her from a distance before moving again.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Redfire Springs/Crossroads Bluff border*

After a few hours of walking, Jack and Akita arrived at the edge of the Redfire Springs and the begining of the forest at about sunset. Jack didn't know about Akita, but he was tired. Lets set up camp for the night. He began setting up the campfire, using Numel's ember to light the fire. As he was putting out his sleeping bag, he heard "Absol!"

"Hey, you're back! Are you still angry at me?".

After a short pause, Absol replied "Ab. Sol ab".

"That's great! Come on out, and we can have something to eat".

As he looked around for his friend, he felt a great weight crash into his back and pin him on the ground. Although he didn't want to believe it, he knew it was Absol. "What are you doing?!?" he cried out.

"Absol sol ab" he replied.

"Train me?! But I'm not the one who's going to be fighting".

In absol-speak, he replied "Until you can fight on your own, you do not deserve to give orders to the true warriors!"

"Fine, how can I prove myself to you!?" Jack yelled in frustration.

Absol answered "From now on, we will fight. Sometimes I will spar with you, or we will go exercising, or I might give you a task. From now on, I am your mentor, and you are the student".

"All right, just get off!".

Getting up, Absol said "Your training starts tomorow". He then adressed bulbasaur. If he tried, he was able to make him understand. "I cannot trust Kinzey not to lie to her, so tell Akita that she will have to begin controlling the food. If Kinzey does well, he eats well. If he doesn't, he gets barely anything. This is how my mentors taught me, and how I will teach him. Please tell her this".

Absol then laid down on a patch of grass near the edge of camp.

Jack, hearing what Absol had said, and said to Bulbasaur "Don't listen to him!".

"Absol!" Absol called from across the camp. Jack did as he ordered, and shut up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2010)

Tsuna and Yuki saw those pokemon, What the hell were they doing??, Tsuna  smiled a bit at the weird scene and especially looking at the lime green one, even if the they can`t look at all which pokemon are those two.

?You want to check it out?? she asks, pulling her legs off the branch and holding it with her arms.

Tsuna only nodded at the girl, right now he was more interested in Why Yuki is so skilled at climbing like that.

 ?Don?t worry if you can?t climb much, I had to climb faster than a Grovyle.  It was basically climb or?be killed.  All the advice I can give is, don?t look down.? 

"/Climb or be killed??/"Tsuna thought giving her an uncomfortable look, those comments usually scare him. After the advice of not look down he nodded again.

He saw the girl landing on a Branch after saying something about her father?s Primeape, maybe for his security. Tsuna began to swing only looking at Yuki, it was her or look down and get scared by the height.After some minutes and Tsuna being saved twice by Yuki they got down of the tree.

"Ha,t-thanks for saving me Yuki"he said thanking Yuki by saving him after those silly slips.Then looking at his belongings where Blaze was waiting for them he said him their new destination.

"O-Ok, Blaze we?re heading towards there, we looked some interesting things, and then try to catch up with Simon and Rin"he said to his partner which agreed with the plan.

_"Chimchar"_

"Right, let?s go, Yuki is ready"he said excited by the adventure even with the fact that he hopes no dangerous things to happen.The two trainers and their pokemon started to walk in the Direction Tsuna signed before.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 20, 2010)

*Rin…*

Rin giggled at Simon.  “Our quest?  Sure Sir knight!”  She said giggling then she too put her pokemon into their pokeballs for a bit of time.  Rin approached the door but paused for a moment smiling back at Simon and took a deep breath.  Granted she felt safer but she was still nervous about what other surprises could be lurking in the shadows.  “A living room with a fireplace would be good…”  Rin’s voice got a little quieter.  “I would rather not be separated into different bedrooms…”  She blushed at her words.  “I mean in this place!”  

Trying to hide her embarrassment Rin leaned out into the hallway and flashed her light down each direction.  The dim light landed on a small Rattata as it scurried across into another room, but for the most part everything was unmoving and silent.  A thick layer of dust lay over the floorboards and covered the worn holes in the carpet while the wallpaper was peeling away in strips.  A strew of pokemon prints were the only thing that seemed to have disturbed the dust in ages.

“Okay.  Looks like we have four doors and a staircase to the right…”  Rin stepped into the hall and looked toward the left again.  “Two doors and an opening on the left.”  She bit her lip and took another deep breath and looked toward the right again.  “How about we go…”  She then turned toward the left which seemed to have the least amount of possibilities.  “This way!”  Rin took a few steps then turned back waiting for Simon.  She didn’t want to get to far away from him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 20, 2010)

*Lamprey, Finals! Flight of Dragons*

They had returned from the Pokemon Center and now they were prepping for the final round. A gentle breeze blew causing the trees to rustle in the background. William grinds his teeth, an old habit he picked up from his father, as he locked eyes with his opponent through his shades. Before William stood a boy who appeared to be just a little older then he. He was dressed in a black suit complimented with white gloves and shiny black shoes. Attached to the collar of his jacket was a black cape with red lining. It fluttered in the wind along with the trees as they both stood there sizing the other up. “Um, you can begin when you are ready…” the scientist says. But his suggestion is meet with silence as the two just stand there. 

“The name is Kurt, and I’m a Dragon trainer.” The boy says as he brings a Pokeball around from his back. “And today you will learn why they are the strongest Pokemon one can raise.” He adds as he presses the button allowing the Pokeball to double in size in his hand.  “Name’s William. And I dennea kno’ aboot th’ strongest Pokemon ya can train. But I do kno’ ya can raise ‘em right and they’ll be strong.” William replies as he digs for his first Pokeball. “Well then William, show me your strength. Go.” Kurt says as he throws his first Pokeball out. With a ping and a bounce the Pokeball splits open. From the light walks forth a small creature with a fin on its head. “Gible!” it roars as it bounces around. William sweats as he pulled his Pokedex out, the thing looked more like a shark then it did a dragon. Flipping the device open he scans the Gible.

~_ Gible: The Land Shark Pokemon.
It attacks using its huge mouth. While its attacks are powerful, it hurts itself out of clumsiness, too._

William thinks as he puts the Pokedex up. _ That Gible still might be a dragon, there are many split type Pokemon, so what would be the best to start with._ William thinks as he looks at the three shrunken Pokeballs in his hand.  “CB I choose ya!” William says palming the other Pokeballs in his hand free hand. A moment later light is flooding form CB’s Pokeball and spills to the ground.  “Cubone!” CB chirps as he pulls his club up to his right shoulder. “A Cubone, interesting choice, Gible. Dig!” Kurt commands. With a growl the little land shark is on the move as it dives into the ground.  “CB, follow him in, Bone Club!” William orders.  “Cu!” CB yells as he charges in and dives in the hole as well. 

Several seconds pass, but soon the earth begins to boil up. Then with a splitting crack it erupts open as Gible is forced out of the ground by a sturdy club shot to the gut. “Gaiiiii” it whines as it rockets skyward.  “Cu…” CB grunts as he pulls himself from the hole as his opponent impacts the ground behind him. “Gible, show it who’s boss, Bite!” Kurt orders bringing his Pokemon back to his feet. “Ble!” it musters as it charges forward it’s bear trap for a mouth flung open wide.  “CB, Counter with Bone Club, then Head Butt!” William shouts. With a nod he is off following his orders. With a zip CB swings his club and rams it in the open maw of the Gible who on instinct clamps down with a –CHOMP!- 

By the time the Gible realizes that it didn’t Bite CB it is too late as he is reeled in for a massive Head Butt. With a resounding * CrAcK!!”* CB’s skull helmet slams off Gible’s fore head. With a wince of pain the Land Shark Pokemon flinches.  “Press th’ attack CB, Use ah series o’ Head Butts then finish with ah Bone Club!”  William shouts. “Move Gible!” Kurt orders but the aftermath of the Head Butt was still ringing in Gible’s ears as CB rears back, then with his free hand CB grabs one of the horns on the Gible’s head. Then pulling as he launches the attack he slams his head into Gible’s several times causing it to stumble back.  “CUUUUU!” CB roars as it swigs his club. 

With thud the club slams off the Gible’s head knocking the Pokemon to the ground. “Get up, you’re a dragon!” Kurt orders. Gible tries to comply, but it falls with a cry. “Gible is unable to battle, Cubone wins!” the ref announces as he raises his free hand toward William. “Well, good job William. Now let me show you a stronger Dragon.” Kurt says as he returns the Gible to it’s Pokeball. “Come forth Draco.” He commands as he tosses his second Pokeball out. “Nair.” A calm voice echoes as a long serpentine body appears from the Pokeball. The small wings on the creature’s head flutter a bit as its form appears from the light. William is quick to react as he pulls his Pokedex back out. “Kurt has Chosen Dragonair as his second Pokemon.” The ref says.  

~_ Dragonair, the Dragon Pokemon.
Dragonair stores an enormous amount of energy inside its body. It is said to alter weather conditions in its vicinity by discharging energy from the crystals on its neck and tail._ 

“Now William, feel my wrath! Draco, Dragon Rush!” “Nair!” the dragon says as it launches forward. It speed was amazing to William, but he reacts quickly.  “CB, counter with Bone Club!” William commands. But the Dragonair is too quick and CB can’t even hope to react. Energy begins to flow from Dragonair as it comes into range. With a bone jarring, jaw dropping hit CB is slammed hard. He skids off the ground and comes to a rest a foot or so in front of William. “Finish it, Ice Beam!” Kurt orders. Rearing back the Dragonair complies as a blue energy emanates off the jewel under its jaw.  “CB, counter with Flame Thrower!” William commands.  “Cuuu.” the little ground type whines as it pulls itself from the ground. The two attacks seem to fire at the same time and they meet half way between the two. 

The two attacks struggle for dominance for a short while as steam pour out form between to the two, but the Dragonair was too strong and the Ice Beam over powers the Flame Thrower. CB is slammed by the attack and he hits the ground hard again.  “Return!” William yells before the ref could declare CB the Loser.  “Go Rex!” William says. “The winner is Dragonair, William has chosen Larvitar as his second Pokemon.” The Ref says slightly annoyed.  “Dig!” William orders. With a hop Rex obeys and disappears below the ground. “Follow it in Draco!” Kurt says mimicking William’s earlier strategy. With a zip the Dragonair’s tail vanishes into the hole.  “Tar!” can barely be heard as the ground erupts

William gasp as Larvitar is wrapped in the Dragonair’s coils.  “Bite!” William orders. “Ice Beam!”[/color] Kurt counters. Dragonair is the first to act as Rex just struggles to move. A beam of ice cold energy hits Rex freezing him instantly. “Finish it, Slam!”[/color] Kurt orders. Releasing its grip Dragonair spins in midair and slams his tail into Rex’s frozen body. With a smashing slam Rex hits the ground his prison shattering. With a whimper Rex faints. “Larvitar is unable to battle, the Winner is Dragonair.” The ref announces as William returns Rex.  “Good try lad.” William says softly as he pulls out his last Pokeball.  “Yer mah last chance Eon.” William says as he activates his last Pokeball.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 20, 2010)

Bulbasaur gets what Absol as Akita starts making dinner is a bit tire herself. Bulbasaur use Razor leaf and Akita sences it and picks up her can and twirls it to block the leafs. "What gotten into you, are you trying to ruin dinner" Akita puts her cane down as "vulpix gets in front of Akita as Silcoon understand she knows that Bulbasaur wants to tell Akita something inportant. Silcoon tells Vulpix to stand down and Vulpix calms down. 

Bulbasaur tells Akita in ways to make her understand. "Okay, I control the food for Jack for his training. Okay, I hope he does good to get some thing to eat." Akita continues cooking the food. "Sil, Silcoon." "About Akita and that pokemon she dream about." "Bulbasaur, Bulba" "I think she is afrais of lightining. "Vul, Vulpix" I will protect from the storms. Akita looks at her three pokemon who are talking.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Crossroads Bluff, northern edge*

Absol looked at the setting sun, and said "Sol, absol".

Jack sat up, interested. Absol hadn't let him eat yet, so this was a chance for food. He could all ready feel his mouth watering. He'd been hungry when they'd set up camp, and it had been an hour sense. "What kind of training?".

"Sol ab"

"What does tag have to do with training?".

"Absol sol".

"Well, I suppose predicting your enemy's moves is important".

"Sol absol. Absol ab ab".

Jack did as he was ordered and let out all his pokemon. "Ok guys we're going to play tag, ok?".

They all shouted happily.

"Ab!" Absol said, signaling the start. All of his pokemon scattered. Jack decided to go after Numel. Its short legs didn't let it run fast. Jack quickly caught it just by running up to it. "All right, dinner time!".

"Absol!"

"I have to catch all of you?!" Jack cried, shocked. It wasn't fair!


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 20, 2010)

Akita finish cooking the food and feels guiltyy about eating it with him and his pokemon and sighs. "I will warm it up for him later and keep the fire going." Hearing the logs crack and split. Akita sences her pokemon needs strenght and pours them a bowl for them and hear them eat. "Do you want to join in with playing tag?" "Bulba, Bulbasaur" it's his training I pass. Vulpix and Silcoon agree with Bulbasaur as they eat and watch Jack and his pokemon. Akita finally starts eating as her stomache growls, she is thinking to train with her pokemon if it is not to late in the even or her pokemon is not to tire to train.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 20, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Crossroads Bluff, northern edge*

Over the next hour, Jack expended all of his energy trying to catch his pokemon. About twenty minutes in he caught Squirtle who'd been trying to hide in his shell, not realizing that he no longer had it.

Ten minutes after that he caught Murkrow. It had been sitting in a tree out of reach. To solve this, he climbed up the tree, and just as Murkrow was about to fly away, he grabbed it by its tail feathers.

Absol was alot more challenging. He was fast, smart, and nimble. It took Jack half an hour to catch him. When he finally did, it was by the tip of his tail. Absol almost said it didn't count, but after seeing the state Jack was in, decided against it.

"Absol" he said, ordering him to eat.

Jack stumbled over to the fire and plopped down next to Akita. He was swaying back and forth, and his eyes were closed. "Too...tired...to...eat...Eat...in...morning...". He finally passed out right there, his head, leaning on Akita's shoulder. In his sleep, he let out a content sigh and smiled.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 21, 2010)

*Lamprey, Eon Vs Draco. The Prizes?!*

Pressing the button on the Pokeball William preps himself for the toughest battle to date in his early career as the Dragonair slowly floated to the side of his master. The Pokeball double in size then with a low hum it splits apart with a low pop. A shower of light hits the floor and as the light fades,  ?Abra..? Eon says as a snot bubble flows in and out of his nose with each breath he takes. ?Oh what a pretty colored Abra.? Kurt says as he stifles a laugh. ?What is it with you and un-evolved Pokemon, and a Abra of all Pokemon, I guess that is why you saved it for last.? Kurt mocks some more as he slaps his knees giving a blasting full hardy laugh. A grin split William?s lips, this was good his opponent was underestimating Eon. William had made the same mistake when he meet this Fiery little Psychic type.  ?Eon, remember th? pattern ya used on thit Arbok?? William asks as he keeps his eyes locked on Kurt.  ?Abraaa.? the little fox faced Pokemon replied. William?s grin got bigger,  ?Have at it then.? 

In a blur Eon vanishes with a Teleport and appears directly to the side of the Dragonair. It?s body glows blue as he uses a Calm Mind. ?End this Draco, Slam!? Kurt orders. ?Nair!? the serpentine Pokemon replies as it?s tail whips around it?s large body. It is meet with a blur as Eon vanishes just to appear to Dragoinair?s left.  ?Abra..? the Psi Pokemon mocks as it glows blue again using Calm Mind.  ?Dragon Breath!? Kurt orders. Quick as a whip the Dragonair attacks as a bluish flame erupts  from it?s mouth. Just as with the Slam, the Dragon Breath is meet with a blur as Eon vanishes again. ?Grrrr, Draco what are you doing don?t allow that stupid sleeping Pokemon make a mockery of us! Dragon Dance!? he yells as Abra appears behind Draco as it starts to twist in a dance like motion.  ?Confusion.? William says calmly when he sees the opening.

 ?Abra?? Abra says as he holds his left arm up. Dragonair?s body freezes as a light blue energy coves it. Then with a pulse it falls to the ground, as it comes back too it starts to thrash around slamming it?s head off the ground. ?Damn, Draco?s confused.? Kurt growls as he watches his Pokemon damage itself. ?I can?t believe that Abra can attack; Draco, Snap out of it, Dragon Rush!? he orders. On the command Draco?s left eye snaps open, it conceders the attack . Suddenly the thrashing stops as an air of calmness falls over Draco as it sheds it skin. Then with a hop Draco uses Dragon Rush. A flow of energy rushes off it?s body as it slams into the ground where Abra was sitting. As the dust clears Abra appears near William unharmed. 

Draco was left in a hole he had made. Kurt catches himself before he threw another fit as Abra glows blue as it used Calm Mind again.  ?Confusion.? William commands again. When nothing happens Kurt laughs,  ?You?re Pokemon must be out of power or our of range, you didn?t do anything to Draco.? he laughs   ?Who said thit we were aimin? fer Draco?? William asks as the rocks beside Draco explodes upward slamming into the Dragonair.  Kurt growls as he sees his prized Dragon Pokemon falling to the ground for the second time at the hand of this insect. 

?Double Team and Wrap it Draco!? Kurt yells as his face turns red. ?Nair!? his battered Dragonair yells as it dashes forward blurring into many.  ?Teleport Eon!? William yells as the first copy of Draco comes too close. Eon vanishes before it could be ensnared, but the first was just a copy and as Eon reappeared he is caught by the real Draco as he wraps his coils around him. Eon wines and grits his teeth as the dragon tightens his grip. ?Now you?re were I need you, Ice Beam finish this Draco!? Kurt says with a new sense of arrogance.  ?Counter with Confusion!? William yells. ?You?re too late!? Kurt laughs as the ice beam fires. As the beam of frozen energy near Eon his eyes snap open and glow a strong blue. Draco sweats as it sees it?s ice beam covered in a light blue energy. The energy pulsates causing the Ice Beam to fire straight up. The Draogonair quits firing the attack as it watch the beam arc down back toward it. Draco?s face spazes as it released Eon in a vain attempt to doge his own attack. Eon vanishes in a Teleoport as Draco is frozen in place by his own attack. 

 ?How?s it feel t? b? in yer own trap?? William asks as Eon reappears in front of the frozen Draco standing as a blue power flowed off it?s body.  ?Finish it Eon, Confusion!? William orders. Eon is quick acting as he places his hand on the ice block.  ?Abraaaaaa.? he says as the ice shatters and Draco is sent tumbling with great velocity toward a tree. With a skull jarring thud it breaks though the tree and hits the ground hard. With a strangely beautiful cry Draco passes out. ?Dragonair is unable to battle, Abra is the winner!? the ref announces as Kurt returns his Pokemon. The ref just hangs his head as Kurt falls to his hands and knees. ?Kurt is out of Pokemon, William is the winner.: he says as the crowd burst into a fit of cheering. 

~ Some Time Later ~ 

William stood in the Center of the platform with Kurt the Dragon trainer to his left and the Twins Kim and Sam to his right, seems they won Third Place, as the assistants started to hand out the prizes. Kim and Sam receives 400 dollars to split between the two and free access to the Museum for a month. Kurt, now composed, receives four great balls, one ultra ball and the free month?s access to the Museum. ?Now we come to our Grand Prize Winner!? the scientist shouts as the crowd roars. ?First Off, you receive a life time pass to the Museum!? the scientist says as a golden card is handed to William. ?Four Ultra Balls and a HM 02.? The scientist says. ?Sadly Merri Town got our request a bit late, so you?ll have to go there to get it.? the scientist adds with a nervous laugh. The crowd roars over the amazing tournament they had got to witness. And slowly they started to disperse.

~ A Little While Later ~

?William.? the scientist says as he approaches the young winner. ?My name is Jefferson, and if you?ll be so kind as to come back to the lab after you get your Pokemon healed we?ll give you your real prize.? he says. William?s eyes narrow in confusion, but he agrees non the less. With a wave he is off to the Pokemon Center.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 21, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *Rin…*
> 
> Rin giggled at Simon.  “Our quest?  Sure Sir knight!”  She said giggling then she too put her pokemon into their pokeballs for a bit of time.  Rin approached the door but paused for a moment smiling back at Simon and took a deep breath.  Granted she felt safer but she was still nervous about what other surprises could be lurking in the shadows.  “A living room with a fireplace would be good…”  Rin’s voice got a little quieter.  “I would rather not be separated into different bedrooms…”  She blushed at her words.  “I mean in this place!”
> 
> ...



Simon smiled at Rin as he walked behind her, walking into a long hallway and making the left, he replied to her comment about being split up.

"Me neither. Hehehe."

This place was big as hell, and with no power around it would take a bit of time to explore all of it. Well with the Gastly inhabiting it Simon kinda liked the idea of a possible ghost pokemon joining their little team. Turning the flash light in the opposite direction of Rin he noticed a silhouette fly by, well a shadow that went away from them, but different... In the sense that it wasn't a ball, but resembled a flame of sorts.

"Rin look. Over there."

It could be that the Gastly was getting mad for some reason, but as the two trainers went on to look at the shadow as it went away a crazy scream was released from behind it, no doubt from the Gastly that Simon used as a mask. Simon sure as hell didn't expect that one, but as it did get him he pulled Rin to his side as he moved a bit away from the screaming Gastly, which laughed as after making its move.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 21, 2010)

As Jack's head lean on Akita's shoulder she starts blushing. As her three pokemon watch. "Vul" "We need more fire wood. "Bulba" "Let's go get some or we are not training right now as Silcoon nudge Akita's leg. Akita nods lightining Jack up and half carrying have dragging him to his slleping tent. Laying him on his sleeping bag, Akita leaves his tent to go into the forest to gatter wood. Coming out of the woods with how much she, Vulpix, Bulbasaur, and Silcoon could carry or drag back to the campsite. 

Puts the fire on the fire and listens to the nightlife. Bulbasaur, Vulpix, and Silcoon had energy and starts chasing each other as Akita packs up the food for any large and dangerous pokemon appear in the clearing. Akita hears her three pokemon and went to crawl up in her sleeping bag and falls asleep.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 21, 2010)

*Lamprey, Onwards to Merri!*

William adjusted his Hiker?s Bag as he walked out of the Pokemon Center. His face was a mid red now, he didn?t expect that congratulations kiss form Nurse Joy. Walking back toward the Museum he silently wonders what the ?real? prize was. Those Ultra Balls were plenty enough of a prize. Adding in that HM, what ever it was, and now this new prize could have been considered overkill considering the Tournament was a free entry contest. But all the passes as his feet grind to a halt. Now standing in front of the Museum. Taking in a deep breath he pulls out the golden card that he had received earlier. Walking up to the man standing at the door he flashes it with a smile. The guard grins, ?You must be William. Professor Jefferson is waiting for you on sub basement 01.? The guard says as he opens the door. ?You?ll find the elevators on your left and down the hall.? he adds as he allows William to pass.  With a bit of a bow William walks into the Museum and heads to the left and walks down a long winding hall. _ This place seems a lot larger then the outside would have you believe_ he thinks as he reaches the Elevators and press the button.

~Ping~ The doors slide open. William steps into the small rectangular box. His gaze is met by ancient hieroglyphics and strange writings. Looking closer he could make out early depictions of Pokemon. He grasp his chin and stares intently as stringy elevator music plays. William leaps back sweat pouring off his face as the doors suddenly open with a ~ping!~. Breathing heavily he walks into a brightly lit room. ?Good to see you again William.? Johnson says as he walks up to the young boy, his hands dug deeply in his coat pockets. ?If you?d be so kind as to follow me everything will be explained.? he adds as he motions form William to follow as he turns and starts to walk. ?Did you know that some believe that Sairu to be the birth place of all Pokemon?? Johnson asks as they walk along.  ?Aye I?ve heard thit. But I?ve also heard th? same fer Kanto and Johto.? William replies as he folds his arms behind his head. ?True.? Johnson replies with a laugh. ?We?ve found some interesting things in the pursuit of the truth of the matter.? Johnson says as he pulls a swipe card out as they approach a large glass door.

?Things took an interesting turn about this time last month.? Johnson says as they come to a stop. Sliding his card down the reader he turns back to William, ?That is why we contacted Merri and had them start on that HM.? he says as he opens the door.  ?So what dose this have t? do with meh?? William asks as Johnson opens the door. ?I?m glad you asked.? Johnson laughs as they walk though the door. ?What we found was an old amber deposit in the depths of a dig to the south of Domino.? he says as they walk down a long hallway lined with doors. ?At first we didn?t know the significance of the find. That all changed when we got the chunk back to the lab here.? He says as stopping in front of a door. ?In the amber is the remains of an ancient Pokemon, we believe an Aerodactyl.? he says as he press the button combination in on the lock opening the door. Then with a grin he opens the door and ushers William in. ?This the one you were talking about Professor?? a young lady asks as she looks up from a chunk of yellow-orange-brown amber. 

?Yes, this is William, and hopefully he?ll agree to help us.? Johnson says with a grin.  ?I thought somethin? was up William retorts with a grin. ?Yes do forgive me for beating around the bush. Johnson says as he leans on the table. ?By the way this is my senior assistant Amy, she will explain the rest.? Johnson adds as he sits in a chair. William?s gaze turns to the young lady as she pulls her gloves off. ?As the professor may have told you, we found this amber on a dig south of Domino.? She says as she pulls a screen down. ?At first we didn?t know what to expect from it. After finding a well preserved section of animal we did research.? she says as she click a slide along. ?After a while of digging we found that the piece had the same constancies of a chunk of amber found in Kanto that later produced an Aerodactyl.? she says as a news caption from Kanto headlining Fossil Revived is shown.  ?So what dose all this have t? do with meh?? William asks again as Amy turns the projector off. ?Well that is a good question William.? Johnson says as he reaches over the table grabbing the amber. ?We have an affiliate lab in Merri that is experimenting with resurrecting fossils as well.? He says as he turns his gaze over to William.

 ?Lemme guess. Ya whant meh t? take th? Amber t? Merri.? William says with a bit of an I knew it grin. ?Quit right, see we don?t have the time to make the trip, the dig is producing more artifacts daily.? Amy says as she rounds the table. ?Yeah, that is why we ordered the HM as I said earlier. Kind of an incentive to go there.? he says as he stands up. ?In addition to that Prize, you can have the Pokemon that is produced form the lab if it works.? Johnson adds as he holds the amber out to William. Cutting a gaze to the two William thinks it over, get his HM, which he was going to anyway and possibly get an Aerodactyl, it was a win/win regardless.  ? I hear there is ah Gym there t? So sure I?ll do it fer yeah.? William says as he takes the amber from Johnson. ?Excellent, I knew that tournament would produce a valuable friend.? Johnson says with a grin.

~ A strange little tune blares followed shortly by an announcement, 
_ William has received an old amber!_ This is followed a short trumpet blast ~

 ?Did ya hear thit?? William asks as he looks around. ?Hear what?? Johnson replies as he looks up from a log he is working on.  ?Thit weird music and announcement ?bout meh getting this rock.? William replies with a blank expression about his features. ?Sorry William don?t know what you?re talking about.? Amy replies as she signs the log as well.  ?Are ya sure ya two dennea hear thit?? William asks as the log is handed toward him. ?You have a strong imagination William.? Johnson says. ?We just need your signature and the amber is officially yours.? Johnson adds.  ?Aye.? William says as he scribbles his John Hancock on the log.  ?Thank you William Amy will see you out after a tour of course.? Johnson says as he hands William another key.  ?Whit?s this?? William asks as he looks down at it.

?That is the key to your room in Lamprey Inn.? Amy says with a giggle. ?Yeah it?s getting late, and it?s the least we here at the lab can do to thank you for your impromptu help.? Johnson adds as Amy drags William off.

~ Some time later ~ 

William, in a frizz form the grand tour, stands in front of his room at the hotel, the women in this town were a bit forward, but then again he did mind. With a sigh he opens his door and walks into his room, tomorrow he would head toward Merri


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 21, 2010)

When Jack awoke, it was still dark out. Which was odd, considering how tired he had been and how late it had been when he'd fallen asleep.

It soon became clear why. Absol had Jack's hair clenched in his teeth, and he was being dragged to the center of camp.

"What're you doing?!" Jack cried out in pain.

In absol-speak, he said "Never let your opponent catch you off guard! All ways be on the alert! We will spar now".

By the position of the moon (which was just starting to get past the half stage), Jack guessed that it was about an hour before sunrise. He didn't know what time he'd fallen asleep, but he could guess he'd been out for 6-8 hours. His stomach gnawed at his insides, and he felt weak, but he knew Absol wouldn't let him eat till he won. He hoped they hadn't woke Akita up, but he was pretty sure his yelling had been loud enough, and they were about to get a whole lot louder.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 21, 2010)

Akita wakes up as she hears yelling and wakes up "Jack are you okay?" Akita get out of her sleeping bag and tent to hear what is going on as Bulbasaur, Silcoon, and Vulpix wakes up as well and follows Akita outside. "If Jack is getting a early start, so should we, ready to trai, you three ready to train." "Bulba, Vul, Sil." "It will be a three or on of you wants to spar with me?

 'Silcoon spits out a string of silk as Vulpix shoots out fire cutting the string short. "Bulba, Bulbasaur" Show offs, Akita did not say anything yet." "Bulbasaur use dodge than follow it up with vine whip." Bulbasaur dodge Vulpix embers as vines comes out of Bulbasaur back and attacks Silcoon. Akita could feel her pokemon high energy and her three pokemon awaits her next command.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 21, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*

Jessica couldn't help smirking as the Haunter was obviously beaten back by Houndour's attack. Even the Confuse Ray that had been so effective on Piplup was of no effect here; Houndour was free to attack from behind, sinking his gleaming fangs into Haunter and shaking the Ghost type about like a rag doll. But Mirage wasn't a Gym Leader for nothing, after all. His Haunter quickly regained itself, sending Houndour skidding backwards with a fierce Thunder Punch, and throw up a volley of attacks without mercy. But Haunter had had to fight Piplup as well, while this was Houndour's first opponent?a fact that wasn't lost on either Jessica or Mirage. 

Haunter soon stopped the offensive and drew backwards, preparing a Dark Pulse attack on Mirage's orders. Jessica's smirk grew increasingly wickeder, a feat previously thought impossible. ?For someone who lectured me just a couple minutes ago about the necessity of remembering type advantages and disadvantages in battle, you seem to have easily forgotten your own advice.? The Dark Pulse attack slammed into Houndour and a for a moment both Pokemon were obscured from view. But as the smoke cleared, it was apparent that although the hit was dead on, Houndour hadn't suffered any crippling damage. ?You didn't remember that Dark attacks are only half as strong on Dark type Pokemon. Now, Houndour! Show him the effect of a true Dark attack!? With this cue, Houndour growled and launched his own Dark Pulse right back at Haunter.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 22, 2010)

*Ryohei Sasagawa; Suofreight Outskirts, Decrepit Building*



migukuni said:


> Ryohei Sasagawa, Suofreight Outskirts
> 
> Ryohei nodded remembering that building, since he himself have been able to go there before when he was much more younger, much younger than he was now at least. "YOSH! GHOST POKEMON HERE I COME!" Ryohei shouted out as he ran out of the clinic with his usual Extreme energy and waved at the professor as he left the clinic with a new vigor. Sereno his Charmander was now in his shoulder his tail flame close to burning Ryohei's hair.



Ryohei Sasagawa; Suofreight Outskirts, Decrepit Building

Ryohei got more eager as he got closer to the Decrepit building, really eager to get a ghastly for himself. Ryohei looked over the fence and surveyed the decrepit building, plaster was falling out of the stone building. He could see that even though the place was obviously old and rotting, the stone arches and the foundation itself seemed to be in good standing. Ryohei heaved himself through the locked gate and dropped his bag first then he jumped with Sereno on his shoulder the flame tail still so close to burning his hair off.

He patted his shorts of the small debris that he accumulated in his decent from the gate. He retrieved his bag and slung it on his back again. He let out a strong loud booming "UWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH, I'm here ghost pokemons!!!" Sereno his charmander also gave out a loud *"CHARMANDER CHAAAAAR"* Ryohei too extreme to walk jogged the outside perimeters of the decrepit building thinking that maybe he can get a ghastly without having to go inside. Unfortunately he didn't find one at all.

He was resigned to go inside the building when he looked up above him. He saw something like a balloon go past him and towards the building. The balloon looked weird though, it has two strings (at least it looked like strings for Ryohei) that ended with what seemed like 2 upside down hearts. The thing looked like it had a hat of cloud. Ryohei was extremely curious as to what it was, "what a peculiar balloon! TO THE EXTREME!" Ryohei shouted out and hearing his voice the balloon seemed to turn around and looked down at him. Ryohei saw that it had a black X mark for a nose and two black eyes, it was not a balloon as what Ryohei had first thought it was. Ryohei whipped out his pokedex and pointed it at the peculiar balloon. A mechanical male voice sounded out of the pokedex talking and Ryohei read the pokemon information in his pokedex.

*Pokemon Number: 425
Pokemon Name: Drifloon
Pokemon Type: Ghost, Flying
Description: A Pokémon formed by the spirits of people and Pokémon. It loves damp, humid seasons. It is said to tug on the hands of children to steal them away. However, it gets pulled around instead and because of the way it floats aimlessly, an old folktale calls it a "Signpost for Wandering Spirits."*​
Ryohei looked up at the sky, well it did seem humid and damp, he thought it was because it was still early in the morning, but of course he had left home at 5 am, it should roughly be 7 now and the sun still hasn't come out. Ryohei's eyes glinted as he looked at the Drifloon and gave a wide grin. "Alright Sereno! Let's get that pokemon." Ryohei shouted out as Charmander gave out a "CHAAAR" as well. "Go ember!" Ryohei shouted out and Sereno let out a flaming shot, the flame was easily evaded by the Drifloon and seemed to be totally ignoring Ryohei and it went on its way "UWOOOOHH!!! Stop Ignoring me you balloon!" Ryohei shouted out as he and charmander followed the Drifloon around, trying to make it face them.

[OOC: Just a lol moment]


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 22, 2010)

*Jack Gear - northern edge of Crossroads Bluff*

Jack was learning something, all right: _Absol is fucking insane!_

This was no "casual sparring match". It wasn't even a "don't hurt 'em too much" pokemon battle. It was a fight for your life, no holding back assault. After just five minutes Jack had been bitten, clawed, shadow clawed, and just plain mauled. He was bleeding everywhere, he'd been blinded by blood running into his eye, and he thought one of his ribs was cracked. He wouldn't last much longer.

"THAT IS IIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!!" Jack screamed. He'd been trying not to get hurt so far, but this was too much. He'd had it.

He grabbed Absol's neck in a sleeper hold, and began biting his ear off. Absol responded by lifting his hind legs up, wiped them around in a spiral, and planted his feet on Jack's head, where he began clawing his skull. Jack retaliated by letting go of Absol's head, grabbing his legs, and slamming him into the ground. He jumped on Absol's back, and pinned each of his limbs with the same one. It was over.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2010)

*Rin…*

“I…I really don’t like this…”  Rin was trying to be brave and face things head on.  But, for some reason he heart kept picking up and pounding at each creak and moan the massive mansion gave off.  “Sh-shadow?”  She asked skeptically but focused her flashlight where Simon’s was.  “What could it…”  Rin’s sentence trailed off as they crept forward as quietly as they could.

Just as it seemed they would find out what the shadow was that awful scream happened for a second time that night.  “Crap!”  Rin gasped feeling like she was going to jump right out of her skin.  It was a terrible scream that really took you buy surprise, though the laughing was almost worse.  When Simon pulled her closer she didn’t argue.  

Just as she settled down a little a noise came from behind them.  A shrill giggle was emitting not but a couple feet away as Rin felt a gentle tug on her hair.  “Oh what the hell…”  Rin closed her eyes and took a breath as she grabbed Simon’s arm and turned her head to see what looked like the shadow they had been chasing floating just feet away.  The flashlight shook as she began to raise it.  A soft whimper escaped Rin as the Misdreavus came into full view.  “Mis!”  It yelled doing a flip and giggling, enjoying the fear her necklace was absorbing.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 22, 2010)

Akita, ulpix, Bulbasaur, and Silcoon hears Jack screaming Vulpix and Silcoon stops training. Bulbasaur keeps training as Bulbasaur runs towards Akita and head butts her, Akita dodge it. Knowing Bulbasaur wants to continue Akita is wondering if Bulbasaur wanted to Evelove of his choice. "Vulpix, Silcoon, let's get back to training okay. You two spar as I train with Bulbasaur."

"VUl"

"Bulba"

"Silcoon"

"Vupix use confuse ray on Silcoon. Silcoon use string shot. Bulbasaur use razorleaf as fast as you can." Vulpix confuse Silcoon as Silcoon became confuse as Vulpix did a quick attack. Silcoon shoots at silk at random things mission Vulpix. Vulpix spits out fire to burn through the silk. Bulbasaur throws leafs as fast as he can at Akita who dodge or knock the leaves away with her cane. Akita smells blood and stops training with Bulbasaur so did Vulpix and Silcoon. She went to her tent and digs through her stuff to find the medical kit and leaves the tent. Waiting for Jack to sit near the camp site to take care of his wounds. Akita is thinking Jack made need some help healing himself.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 22, 2010)

?You didn't remember that Dark attacks are only half as strong on Dark type Pokemon. Now, Houndour! Show him the effect of a true Dark attack!? Jessica said with a tone of arrogance about her voice. On the command her Houndour, and its doubles, charges their own Dark Pulse although only on was ?real?. ?That would be an excellent observation Miss, if I were actually trying to hurt your Houndour with it.? Mirage says as the collective blasts rip though the Double and slams into the ceiling above. The whole gym seemed to shake with a terrible rumble as large spikes rain down like hail. ?Cro/Gol!? tears though the pitch blackness as several Golbat and Crobat dive down into the dim light.

Their wings glow white as they slam the falling spikes away from the Pokemon and their trainers keeping them safe. As the dust clears the battlefield has be transformed as large and small spikes a like litter the area. ?When, well that is what your face is asking me.? Mirage says as he pushes his hands back into his pockets. ?Simple, actually. When you were so sure I had made a mistake with my attack, you were fixated and didn?t see the hand commands I gave Haunter.? Mirage says with a bit of a grin. ?When the attack exploded on your Pokemon Haunter used Double Team. Honestly. ?I?m a Gym Leader. I didn?t become one because I made simple mistakes about types and advantages.? Mirage adds as a dark shadow forms near one of the Houndour?s rear legs.

?Now, finish this. Explosion.? Mirage orders as Haunter pops up out of the ground. The ghoulish ghost hisses with delight as its body glows white. Houndour?s face spazes as it realizes it was in trouble.

*-BAAAABoOoOoOoOoM!-* 

Haunter explodes with devastating force covering the whole field in a blinding light. All in the building shield their eyes as the room shakes for the second time in less then five minutes. As the light fades Haunter?s exhausted body slams into the floor with a light thud and his eyes turn into swirls. Ronnie rubs his eyes as he surveys the battlefield looking for the combatants. He spots Haunter first, then begins to look for the pup, all the Double Team copies were gone, and he was about to call it a double knock out so they could look for the fire dog, but a growl catches his attention. Looking to his left he sees the Houndour walk out form behind one of the fallen spikes. And aside from being covered in a fine layer of dust, it was relatively fine as the spike had absorbed the bulk of the blast. 

?Haunter is unable to battle, Houndour is the Winner. Mirage, select your final Pokemon.? Ronnie says as Mirage returns the Haunter to a Pokeball. ?Well I suppose it all comes down to this.? Mirage says as he pulls his other hand form his pocket as he put Haunter?s Pokeball away. Then pointing to the Skull like necktie on his neck he makes a weird motion as a dark laugher fills the room. Then a dark shadow slithers down Mirages body form the tie as he throws his arm in front of him. It oozes onto the floor and snakes its way onto the battlefield. Two dark red malevolent eyes appear as a form pulls itself from the ground. ?Gengar.? The ghost type says as its form becomes completely visible.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 22, 2010)

Jack went over to the fire to get bandaged up.

Sitting up, Absol began licking blood off of its paw. It was probably Jack's. "Sol absol".

"Thank god it's over" Jack sighed, then spat out some blood. He had a collection of small cuts and bruises all over his body. In addition, he had a deep gash over his left eye that was still bleeding, 3 broken fingers on his right hand, and a possible concussion. "Are all of our fights going to be like that?".

"Ab absol" it denied. "Sol ab".

Still a bit woozy, Jack asked "Oo, a test? Did I pass?".

"Sol ab, ab absol: sol ab ab absol sol".

Smiling at Akita, he said "Apparently I did well for a beginner, showing cunning and a willingness not to give up".

"Absol ab".

Smiling even wider, he said "No training today, and I get to eat as much as I want! Hooray!". He threw his arms into the air, and fell backwards. He just laughed.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 22, 2010)

Akita opens the medical kit and kneals next to Jack pulls out some dressing, bandaging and other medical stuff she needs. "Bulbasur, Vulpix, Silcoon start the fire, this is going to sting." Akita starts putting dressing on Jack's cuts and bruises. Hoping Jack would not scream to scare the pokemon off. "Be still, after we eat we are going to a pokemon center or a hospital." Akita bandages Jack's cuts as she starts working on Jacks finguers that are broken.

Akita starts feeling Jack's face and does her best to bandaging his eye and gets depress and leaves Jack lying on the ground as she puts her medcal stuff back into the kit. Picks it up and went to the fire. She smells burning Knowing that her three pokemon got it stated. Akita went to the place where the leftover food is and starts heating it up for Jack. "Good work you guys."

"Bulba, Bulbasaur."

"Vul, Vulpix.:

"Sil"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 22, 2010)

Turning to Akita, Jack said "Don't worry about me, most of this'll heal up in a few days. And the broken fingers, they'll be better by the time we get to any pokemon center. What I need more than anything is something to eat".

He felt a bit irritated at Akita because the food wasn't ready yet, but quickly caught himself. "Oh no, it's starting. Remember how I told you that my personality changes based on the position of the moon? Well, soon I will start to get angry, and irritable, and mean. I will try to suppress it, but I still might say some bad things. If I do so, please understand it isn't how I really feel. I hope you'll be able to forgive me for that".


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 22, 2010)

"I remember how you act during the different phrases of the moon. I understand and I forgive, even before you said anything yet." Akita walks to the fire, smelling the fire and the food is done. She picks up a spoon and pours the food into a plate and brings it over to Jack and handing the plate to him. Sitting down "I do worry."

Bulbasaur still have not forgiven the last time during the phrase of the moon. Bulbasaur leafs came out of his back and throws them at Jack. "Sorry about that, what has gotton into you?"

"Bulba, Bulba, Bulbasaur" "I did not forgive from the last time, if you do anyphyical between you and Akita, I give you hell." Bulbasaur glares at Jack. Akita starts petting Bulbasaur to calm down, Bulbasaur went back to Vulpix and Silcoon. "Silcoon" Really they get into a phiscal fight." "Vulpix" No". Akita gets up and pours her some food on a plate as well and walks back and sits next to Jack.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 22, 2010)

It wasn't looking like this house would get boring any time soon, with ghost pokemon appearing all over the place Simon and Rin found themselves quite close to each other, with Rin holding Simon arm, and Simon holding her with his other arm in a protective fashion. Although one could make the argument that it was "because" of the ghost pokemon that went on to scare the hell out of them. They were actually very successful at that, as both trainers did get scared both times, but grew somewhat accustomed to it, where Rin actually smiled and laughed after their second encounter. 

Simon did too, however he wasn't quite as able to enjoy it as he receiver a small knock on the back of his head, but but with both ghost pokemon beside them, and Rin's... arms around him, he wasn't quite sure who it was. The Gastly for some reason made a few of the candles in the room burn which provided some degree of light as Simon went on from looking at their two hosts, to Rin. She wore the Gurren Laggan style hoodie, a bit big but she looked cute, with her long blond hair and those innocent looking eyes Simon felt his heart speed up a little.

"Gassss!?!"

The pokemon said looking at the two trainers as it spined in mid air, much like a wheel on a car would, sticking its tongue out at one moment, these two looked interesting to the pokemon, and it's friend seemed to share the opinion. Simon looked at it, whispering softly.

"Any ideas on what we should do? Maybe they just want to play?"

Who knew, maybe they were just lonely, and wanted someone to play with.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking at the steaming plate of food, Jack smiled and said "Thanks". In between mouthfuls, he said to Bulbasaur "All though I can't understand you, I can guess that you are saying you'll hurt me if I do the same to Akita. Well, if that's true, then let me say go for it. I do not want to hurt her, and if I'm about to I would hope you'll stop me. I'm trusting you and Absol to stop me from doing anything bad. Be that as it may, I will still try to control myself". Gulping down the last of the food, he turned to Akita and said "That was good. Are you ready to go? The sun'll rise in about an hour, and we should get a head start".


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 22, 2010)

Akita finish eating and turns to Jack "Yes I am ready to go." Akita gets up and starts packing up her stuff as Bulbasaur, Vulpix and Silcoon helps her. Bulbasaur listens to Jack and is not suprise what he said. 

"Bulba"

Akita is thinking  Bulbasaur is very edgy, is he really wants to evole into Ivysaur. Bulbasaur looks around ""Vul, Silcoon return" Akita is holding two pokeballs and Vulpix and Silcoon went into their pokeballs. Akita walks to the end up the campsite and waits for Jack to catch up. Akita is guessing that he wants to see the sunrise and continue on your travels. Bulbasaur lets a vine out and takes the badge container out. "Give that back Bulbasaur, or you are ready for another battle."

"Bulbasaur" "No, pokemon contest" and gives back the badge container.

Akita understands "I do not know if there are pokemon contest here, Bulbaaur."

"Bulba" "Ask Jack."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 22, 2010)

"Contests? I don't know. I'm sure we can check when we get to Lamprey Town".

And so they set off. The next week followed a similar pattern: Up early in the morning, quick sparr between Jack and Absol, walking till sunset, set up camp, some amount of training, sleep, repeat. For the first three days Jack was allowed to rest, but his training resumed on the fourth.

As time passed, Jack and Akita grew closer (or at least he grew closer to her; Jack wasn't sure how she felt), and Jack became angrier. He tried to control himself, but occasionally a swear or rude remark would slip out. He never let himself hurt Akita, though. Only once did he feel the urge to hurt her, and when he did he went into the forest and took it out on the trees.

On the seventh day, they were on the outskirts of Lamprey Town and would reach it in the morning. "Finally. I've been waiting for fucking ever to reach this place. We can go in the morning. For now lets set up camp".


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2010)

Violet watched their battle closely. This girl was a good trainer, better than Violet had expected or maybe the leader was less than he expected.

Violet mused he could beat the leader, Gliscor might go down, but Metagross would clean up dispite the type match up, he always did. But Violet decided if he were to fight Mirage he would use his gift to turn the tides. He never saw it as cheating was it cheating if you used a natural gift, he thought not, but then he realised his gift wasn't natural, oh well.

During this battle, he had a nagging feeling in the back of his head. It was either I1 or O1, they had a bond from long ago.

_The three of them were sitting down, it was always these three, they were "1s" the first and more promising generations. Although only 8 years old, they were already showing signs. They had been raised in the program and believe in the program.

"O I will always be your friend, you two I. Friends forever."

The three children made their bond, as the grasped at each others hands and looked at each others innocence for the last time.

The next few years were hard, less time together more tests and experiments. They were brought out into the field more and more, not doing anything but gathering information, learning to be like normal children, but most of all learning to adapt, like predators they would watch and stalk their pray. 

The program worked and the three believed it, but their minds so enhanced made it easier for them to defer if it were to happen. And as thus they were kept under key when not in use for the remainder of their lives. Their powers strengthening. These children modified made to battle like pokemon, against people and pokemon alike. They were what would bring the organisation to the top, and for that reason they were pushed tooo far and resulted in Violets escape.

After the escape Violet's mind was less clouded, granted weaker than the others now, but it was still capable. He was free and free from their lies and the grasp, he could see the world now as it was meant to be seen. But he feared for O1 and I1, his friends, he feared they had fallen too far into it to ever find their way out.

_Violet was still watching the battle and still thinking of the past, it had been over 7months now since he last saw O1 and I1, but their bond was still there, whether by psychic means or just faith in friendship. He wondered how they were and swore he would being down the organisation and save them, before they were used up and thrown away as he was sure they would be.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 22, 2010)

Nightfall came as Akita starts setting up camp. Bulbasaur grew angry and stares staring at Jack to burn a hole or two in him. Akita grown closer to Jack in the week and did not know what he felt about her. Akita thought it would be bad idea to talk about her feelings to him. Akita probly would hear a rude remark or nother swear word. "Jack, what do you feel about me?"

Feeling stupid for asking that and Akita turns her attention to the fire and the food that is cooking. Vulpix looks up at her master.

"Vul, Vulpix." "That is not stupid, if he can't show his true feeling to you, He does not deserve to be your mate."

"Sil, Silcoon." "Don't start any drama tonight, Bulbasaur looks like he is going to use Leech seed on Jack.

"Bulba, Bulbasaur." He deserves it."

"I wish I know what you three are saying to each other." "Silcoon." "You do not wish to know." ""Bulbasaur, Vulpix, and Silcoon, you three been doing great in your training, I am proud."

"VUl, Vulpix" Is it odd that our master has not catch another pokemon yet."

"Bulba, Bulbasaur" "She wish to capture Raikou."

"Sil, Silcoon." That inpossiable, he is a legend, our master has gone mad."

"Bulba.' I doubt it."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 22, 2010)

Jack was a bit put off by the question. "How do I feel about you?". Jack was at the hight of his anger with the full moon in the air. It took all his will power not to say something mean. "I...well...damn it, ask me when I'm at my half moon phase, ok? I really don't feel up to talking about that right now, and besides, he's better at that 'touchy-feely' crap". The truth was he didn't know himself, and hoped to be able to stall for time so he could figure it out.

Glancing at Akita's Bulbasaur, who was showing outright hostility twards him, he grinned at it, almost _daring _ it to try something. He then glanced at Absol, and could barely suppress his laughter.

Absol grinned back, understanding what Jack was thinking. The two had gotten to know each other, and had almost grown a telepathic link. There was no doubt who was his favorite pokemon.

"Wake me up in the morning, ok?". He then retired to his tent.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 23, 2010)

*Onward to Merri, Decent into Darkness Pt1*

A low clicking sound can be faintly heard as the door to William?s room slowly creaks open. A small flood of light hit?s the floor as a low breathing can be heard. Then with all the tender subtleness of a freight train the door slams open as a form enters the room with a hop. ?Wake up William!? Amy shouts with glee. But when her surprise greeting isn?t meet by shout or surprise, she opens her eyes to see that the room is quite empty. ?Am I in the wrong room.? she asks herself as she looks around.  Spying a folded piece of paper on the night stand by the bed she makes her way over there. ?Wonder what this is.? she asks as she picks the paper up and unfolds it. Soon it?s apparent that it is a note from William. 

_ I figured you had a key to my room Amy.
So I leave you this as my goodbye. I appreciate what you and the lab have done for me. Hopefully the next time we meet I will have a new Pokemon to introduce you all to. William._ 

Amy?s eyes narrow to slits as the paper crumbles between her fingers as she balls the letter up. ?At least he writes better then he talks.? she grumbles as she tosses the balled up paper over her left shoulder. ?You win this round William, but I?ll win the war!? she says as she forms a one-sided rivalry on the spot for no apparent reason. 

~ A few hours Earlier ~ 

A soft alarm goes off, but there is no one in bed, a swath of steam pours from the bathroom as a William, now clean and mostly dressed walked out. Setting on the bed he finishes dressing himself and stands. Then with a stretch he walks over to the end table and  scribbles a note. Folding it he leans over and picks up his hiker?s bag. With a sigh he heads toward the door. Opening he takes a final glance back, this would probably be the last time he saw a Inn room in a long time.  ?Time t? turn the key in I suppose.? William says with a bit of a yawn as he steps into the cool early morning air. 

~ Later that Morning ~ 

William comes to a stop halfway back to Crossroad Bluff.  This looks like as good as ah spot as any.? William says as he walks over to the side of the road and drops his hiker bag. Then pulling out his Pokeballs he calls forth all three of his Pokemon.  ?Alright lads, Time t? do our mornin? trainin?.? William says as his Pokeballs bounce off the ground. Then with a ping they float in the air as they all open with a light pop.  ?CB, Rex, Eon. Ya lads ready?? William asks as Rex and CB stifles yawns. Eon as always or at least it seemed. Was asleep. CB looks over at William with semi lazy eyes as if to say, what? We?re doing this again? A grin splits William lips as he looks at CB.  ?Dennea look at meh like thit. Of course we?re gonna train. Every mornin?.?  William says as he looks around looking for something to use as training implements. Seeing a couple medium sized stones the idea hits him. Although he didn?t want to always use rocks, it couldn?t be helped. 

 ?Alright lads, here is whit were gonna do.? William says as he thumbs at the rocks.  ?Last time ya busted rock t? build strength and endurance. Today we?ll build on thit and also strengthen speed.? William says he walks over to the rocks.  ?We?ll each hold one o? these wee pebbles and jog th? rest o? th? way t? Crossroad Bluff.? William says with a grin.  ?Cu, Cu..Bone.? CB replies as he looks at William.  ?I?m not crazy CB, and yeah I?ll put yer Club in mah pocket.? William replies as Rex nibbles on one of the rock.  ?Nao, nao Rex ya cannea eat it ?til we git t? th? Bluff.? William says as a somewhat angry and saddened look falls over Rex?s face.  ?Tell ya whit, when we get t? th? bluff I?ll whip up ah meal fer us.  William says. As if he was never told not to eat Rex cheers up,  ?Lar!?

As the group starts to pack up a strange occurrence happens. William for a moment gets a terrible headache that resulted in a nose bleed as Eon picks his rocks up with his psychic powers. William shrugs it off as nothing, as they had occurred like that before. But Eon took notice. He didn?t know what it was, but he sensed something briefly. 

The three moved trailing in the back keeping an eye on his Pokemon. CB was out-front followed by a happy Rex, who on occasion took a bite of his rock, who was tailed by Eon who floated along psychically holding his stone.

~ Some time later ~ 

The small group had finished eating and William was packing up his things. Looking back on the training session he grinned. Rex?s rock didn?t even make it to the Bluff. Then setting up was funny too. Rex decided to eat the other rocks while Eon slept. CB was the only help as he catches the fire up with a Flame Thrower. The attack almost burned William again, he had almost forgotten that he taught CB the move. The meal they had was pretty good to he thinks as he packs the back pack up. He had eggs and fruit, CB had the same while Rex had a large helping of soil to compliment the boulders he had eaten. Eon surprised him the most though. The little Psi Pokemon not only ate his meal of fruit and special Poke-food, that CB declined to have any of, but he Teleported and brought some wild fruit to eat. Apparently using psychic abilites were a major drain on his systems.   

Thinking he was making good time William returns his Pokemon. Then after thoroughly dousing  the fire with water he starts to take his leave. ?Hey Mister!? a young voice says. William turns around to see a young picnicker. ?My name is Timothy, and I couldn?t help but see that you have Pokemon, wanna battle?? the boy, no older then ten, asks.  ?I dennea kno? lad?? William starts to say as the boy walks up closer. ?Please mister. Mom says it?s good to challenge different trainers.? the boy says. Dropping his bag to his hand William then sets it on the ground.  ?Alright lad. Lets have ah go then.? William says as he goes for a Pokeball as the boy jumps for joy.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 23, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Ryohei Sasagawa; Suofreight Outskirts, Decrepit Building
> "Alright Sereno! Let's get that pokemon." Ryohei shouted out as Charmander gave out a "CHAAAR" as well. "Go ember!" Ryohei shouted out and Sereno let out a flaming shot, the flame was easily evaded by the Drifloon and seemed to be totally ignoring Ryohei and it went on its way "UWOOOOHH!!! Stop Ignoring me you balloon!" Ryohei shouted out as he and charmander followed the Drifloon around, trying to make it face them.



Ryohei followed Drifloon around the perimeter of the building running and shooting out ember once he was pretty sure the Drifloon would stop. However try as he may Drifloon just went on its own way not bothering with him. Finally Drifloon phased through the building and went inside. Which stopped Charmander from trying to hit him with flame. "UWOOOOHHH! Then lets go inside Sereno!" Ryohei shouted out and Sereno followed behind him.

Ryohei ran towards the entrance of the building and opened the door loudly and looked around, the inside was dark and he could barely see anything in front of him. Sereno jumped down from his shoulder and landed in his feet with a small thud. Sereno went inside and looked around his tail flame lighting few meters ahead, Ryohei followed inside as well and looked around. 

"This place is old, to the EXTREME!" Ryohei said as he looked around the dark place, the inside was a bit more humid and cold, the place also seemed a bit dusty, though quite better than he first thought it would be. He and Sereno walked inside the decrepit building looking at bedrooms. Some of the rooms were tidy while some a bit more upturned and dirty. They also noticed that there were occasional moaning sounds from some of the rooms, however they were unable to see any of the creatures that were making the sounds.

In the third floor Ryohei finally let out a yell, his EXTREME personality hating the fact that he hadn't seen any EXTREME pokemons to capture. Sereno looked towards Ryohei and held his tummy then said a small char. Ryohei scratched his head and heared his own stomach growl. He didn't notice that it was already noon, he and Sereno were so busy looking for ghost pokemons that they didn't notice the time.

Ryohei looked for a kitchen in the decrepit building and found one, he opened the windows to better see what he was doing, he noticed that the kitchen was not using stoves but it was using wood, fortunately he had Sereno around to start the fire. When the fire was already crackling and they ate their lunch. Ryohei then had a stroke of lightbulb. 

"OF COURSE! Ghosts comes out at night! So we have to wait until night to get one!" Ryohei shouted out and he gave himself a pat in the back, now that he was sure he had gotten it right. He may be EXTREME, but he can also EXTREMELY wait if needed.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 23, 2010)

"Okay I wake you and I am sorry" As Jack left Akita slaps herself across the face Bulbasaur grabs her hand to stop herself from slapping herself again still feeling stupid as her face goes red. 

"Bulba" "times not right."

"Vul, Vulpix" "After the moon."

"Silcoon, Sil." They are good friends."

"Lets get some sleep, okay" Bulbasaur let's go of her wrist. Akita looks into the fire is thinking what these blinds eyes can't see. Akita gets up and went to her tent to sleep. Vulpix and Silcoon fpllows her and falls asleep next to Akita. Bulbasaur went to train in the forest hitting rocks with its it head and destroying trees with razor leaf or his vines. Awhile in Bulbasaurs training a white glow surrounds Bulbasaur.

"Ivy, Ivysaur" Ivysaur runs back to camp looking around for anything that has happen since it left a hour and a half ago. Ivysaur lays down in front of Akita's tent as his ears are twitching from any sound from Jack's tent.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 23, 2010)

*Rin…*

At the ghastly spinning, Rin cringed against Simon.  She wasn’t exactly scared but she wasn’t about to say she wasn’t nervous.  “Play?  Are you serious?”  She looked up at him then back at the two ghost pokemon before looking behind them.  A shadow seemed to be moving before it disappeared down the hall.  Again she directed her attention to the immediate threat in front of them.

“Misdreavus!  Mis!”  The pokemon with the necklace did another summersault in the air before heading toward a doorway.  “Mis mis!”  it said looking back at them and hovering for a moment.

“Gastly!”  The other yelled doing a circle around them then zoomed past the other ghost and into the room.  

“Misdreeeeavus!”  It called and followed the ghastly.

“Do you think?”  Rin again looked up at Simon with a questioning look then stepped away.  She began to follow them but kept a hold onto his hand.  “Maybe they want us to follow?”  Rin was still shaking slightly as they walked pointing the flashlight in every direction until they reached the room the pokemon had disappeared into.

It was a large room with a massive fireplace at one end with a pile of old logs stacked neatly nearby.  It had sheet covered furniture encircling the hearth which its self was adorned with a beautiful oak mantle and some types of pokemon statues and a few framed pictures.  At the center of the fireplace was a large dusty picture.  Two large windows let the bit of moonlight that could get through the mist into the room through a layer of dust.  It was beautifully appointed but it seemed sad and lonely, not to mention old.  

The two pokemon were nowhere to be seen for the moment.  Rin stepped gingerly into the room and looked around.  “Amazing…”  She whispered as her flashlight bounced of the crystals of giant chandelier.  “Oh!  A fireplace!  Warmth!”  Rin giggled pulling Simon forward, still not releasing his hand.  

They neared the fireplace quickly but before they could do anything about building a fire the ghosts poked their heads out through the picture.  “Mis!  Mis misdreavus mis!”  It began to speak and spin before raising up and grinning down at them.  

“That picture…”  Rin focused her flashlight on the massive painting.  It showed an old couple sitting together and looking at each other lovingly.  Their hair seemed to have turned white many years prior and their faces wore the wrinkles of time but yet they seemed young.  The smiles they were made Rin smile in return.  “I wonder who they are.”  She said mesmerized by them.  It took a few minutes before she moved the flashlight to the other pictures.  They showed the same couple at different points in their lives.  Each time they wore the same look.  

“They look like amazing people.”  Rin looked at Simon shyly before glancing at the wood and realizing she was still holding his hand.  “We need a fire!”  she said blushing and gathered some wood before tossing it into the open maw of the hearth.  “Come on guys!”  Rin said taking her pokeballs out and releasing the pair.  “Torchic use ember on the wood in the fireplace!”  

“Tor!”  Torchic called blasting her flame at the wood that caught instantly.

“Perfect.”  Rin smiled at her pokemon.  She dropped to her knees next to fire and held out her hands for warmth while her pokemon joined her.  “I’ll make something to eat in a bit…”  She said softly gazing up at the picture once more.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 23, 2010)

When Jack woke up, it wasn't because of Absol, it was of his own accord. It was nice and bright out, and he felt just a little less angry.

As he got out of his tent, he saw Absol asleep in front of his tent. His head perked up as Jack stepped out, and Jack scratched the top of his head, and got a deep rumbling purr in response.

As he looked over at Akita's tent, He saw an Ivysaur sitting guard outside. It must of been bulbasaur. He waved at it, smiling a smile that was only half humor. He was interested to see what the pokemon would do now that it could put some weight behind its threats. He doubted that it would ever come down to physical fights, as Akita would stop it before it came to that, but if they did fight, he thought Absol and him could beat the Ivysaur.

"Wake her up, would you?" he asked, going over to tend the fire and make some breakfast.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 23, 2010)

Ivysaur wakes up and sees Jack talking to him to wake Akita. Ivysaur nudge Akita. Silcoon and Vulpix sees a Ivysaur. Akita wakes up and pets Ivysaur thinking it is Bulbasaur. 

"Ivysaur" "Wake up before I tickle you."

Akita wakes up and notice "Bulbasaur."

Ivysaur" "Yes."

Akita nods and gets up and walks out of the tent as Vulpix and Silcoon is behine Akita as Ivysaur is in front of Akita. They walk out of the tent and walks out of the tent and over to the campfire. "Morning." Akita is wonder Jack is less angry from less night and turns towards Jack and sits down near the fire. 

"Sil Silcoon." Icysaur, please lighten up some and enjoy it for now."

"Ivy, Iysaur." I will, just I am still worry."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 23, 2010)

As Akita walked out he smiled, saying "Morning. All we have to do is finish the rest of this food and we can leave". He handed her a plate, and made 7 more for all their pokemon, letting his own out. He had used the last of the food, but they'd be able to stock up in Lamprey. He hoped he hadn't hurt her feelings last night, but didn't know how to bring it up.

"Once we get into town, we can stock up on food, get our bearings, and check out about contests. Sound good?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 23, 2010)

Ivysaur, Silcoon, and Vulpix start eating the food that Jack gave them. Akita starts eating the food that Jack gave her. " is sounds like a good plan, stocking up on food and learning about the contest. I am sorry about last night, if I made you feel uncomfortable." Akita looks down and continue eating her food. Ivysaur, Silcoon and Vulpix stops eating and looks up at her trying to make happy and not sad again from last night. Her three pokemon comes near her feet and tryies to comfort her in their own way. As Vulpix wraps her body around her legs. Vulpix and Ivysaur nudge her legs.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 23, 2010)

As Jack watched Akita's pokemon try to comfort her, he felt conflicted. He didn't know if he should do the same, or let them do it by themselves. And he wasn't at his peak of kindness. In the end, he decided to meet somewhere in the middle.

He briefly wrapped his arms around her and said "You have nothing to apologise for". He then quickly receded, embarrassed, a million little things he thought he'd done wrong running through his head, and went off to begin packing up the tents.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 23, 2010)

Akita cheers up a bit and pets her pokemon and starts blushing as Jack's help cheer her up some as well. "Thanks for cherring me up everyone." Akita gets up and helps put everything way. As Ivysaur uts out the fire using his vines to pick up the bucket and pouring water on it. Vulpix unwraps her body from Akita's legs and helps Silcoon  put everything back into the proper bag. Akita waits for jack to finish with the tents as her three pokemon looks around making sure nothing is left behine.


----------



## Burke (Mar 23, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Chapter 13: A trainer approaches! Pokemon trainer youngster Sam!! VI
> 
> Poliwag was struck and as the attack had hit him he suddenly didn't feel his his legs anymore and stood still looking in shock toward the Shinx.
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E8 "_First Battle!_" Part 3​
Sam smiled when he saw that the paralyzing effect had worked on poliwag. He was entirely sure that this meant the fight was over, his victory seemed assured. This was for the best, because Shinx, though it seemed fine, had actually sustained some major damage from the ground based attack from before.

"Alright Ace, since we dont have an official ref, I think ill take the libery to say tha-." Sam started to say, but was cut off by a disturbance in the fountain where poliwag was. "Hm?"

All of the sudden, a pokemon emerged from the fountain, it wasnt the poliwag from before, but a whole new pokemon.

"A poliwhirl?" Sam said, quite confused.

"Shinx?" "Turtwig??" They said in shared confusion.

"What are the chances poliwag would evolve now and break the paralysis?"

Sam saw that Ace got over the initial shock of the occurance, and issued an order.

"Uhm...Okay...Do a water gun!"

The Poliwhirl rushed foward with an even greater spee than before.

"Shinx get ready, its going to use water gun!" Sam yelled, but what happened wasnt what he planned.

The Poliwhirl began to perform double slap on the unsuspecting shinx which was followed up by another mud shot. The said mud attack hit shinx directly. That coupled with the previous double slap sent shinx over the edge. It cuolnthid it anymore, and shinx was quickly knocked out from the ground based attack.

"Oh, oh no! My shinx, its knocked out." Sam said with a slight undertone of sadness. "Return." He said after a pause, and with a flash of red light, the shinx returned to rest in the pokeball.

"Well Ace, i think that your poli.. whirl can hold his own, especially with tat mud shot, it could be your trump card to victory." He hesitated. "Well, Ace, i better take shinx to the pokecentre for an evaluation, and open up this pokeball while im at it. Do you wanna come?"

[END PART III]


----------



## Gaja (Mar 23, 2010)

At that particular moment, it seemed like a logical conclusion to draw. They both seemed like they enjoyed the company, and actually looked, in Simon's perspective, as if they wanted someone to play with. Holdind Rin's hand the young trainer slowly looked at her.

"Yeah we should follow them."

Walking slowly with her, he also tried lighting the space up a little bit with his flashlight, as the two ghost pokemon went on into a room, and vanished. Simon and Rin would walk in a few seconds later, having some trouble finding the two pranksters. The room looked really nice, apart from the dust and all, but underneath it, it was quite obvious that this room used to serve as the living room of the mansion, and it looked really classy.

"Exactly..."

In front of the two was a big place place, and both of them didn't miss it. This place wasn't really that warm. Rin would walk in slightly before Simon, still holding his hand as they spotted the main picture, of an elder couple, smiling while holding each other. Judging by the style and look, it must have been at least a few decades old, maybe even 50 years... 

"Wow they look really happy on that one."

Simon spoke as he put his backpack down, while the two ghost pokemon came into the room once more, this time however both of them behaved properly. They actually looked happy, maybe it was because they enjoyed the company of the two young trainers. Gastly looked at Rin and then at Simon for a second, while Rin released her pokemon, Simon activated his as he looked at the ghost pokemon smiling wildly. Both his Abra and Charmander came out, but looked a bit sleepy, as Abra just went on to follow Torchic as it lit the fire on, and Charmander also used his tail to help start the fire.

"Good job guys. Glad to see you work together so well."

At that moment Gastly looked a little sad, as their guests actually reminded him a lot of certain people... Simon looked at Gastly as it flew into another wall, leaving them alone once more, while he joined Rin near the fire that slowly started burning.

"They look lonely, don't you think? Ow food? Need any help
?"

He asked curiously, as Charmander curled up near the fire and taking a nap, as Abra invited Eevee to join them before he also went on to join Charmander in the nap. Both of them were quite tired, having only a few breaks during this day. Both were good pokemon, no doubt about it.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 23, 2010)

"Well, i think that's everything" Jack said, finishing up. He smiled at Akita and said "Lets go".

After just a few hours they arrived at Lamprey town. It wasn't too big, and definitely not as big as Domino, but it was well traveled as people had to pass through it to get from one side of Sairu to the other.

First the pair got food at a local grocery store, then healed up their pokemon at the poke-center. When was concluded he said to Akita "Why don't you ask Nurse Joy about the pokemon contests? At the very least she should be able to direct you to someone who knows".


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 23, 2010)

The girl grins, “Welcome dude.” she says, spraying Kip with a Super potion, the mudkip in her arms stretches slightly afterwards.  The pair walk through the forest quietly, the sounds of wild pokemon echoing through the trees.  They leave the trail they were on, into a deeper part of the forest, above the group they hear a loud crash in the trees as two pokemon tumble to the ground in front of them.

“Wi-wiolu!”

“Bagon!”

The pair of pokemon stand their ground, staring at the two trainers fixedly.  Yuki grins, looking at Tsuna, “Shall we?” she asks, setting Kip on the forest grass.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 23, 2010)

"Sure I go ask." Akita walks up to Nurse Joy, "Are there any pokemon contest anywhere her?" "No, there is none, that I do not know of" Nurse Joy replies and hands Akita her pokemon back. Akita releases Ivysaur, "There is no pokemon contest, Ivysaur." 

"Ivysaur." "than I want another battle."

Akita starts walking towards Jack as Ivysaur follows close behine. "There is no pokemon contest" Akita facing Jack. Is thinking just winning badages is fine with me and my pokemon i do not want to over work them and make them stress.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 24, 2010)

*Rin?*

?What?s wrong with it do you think??  Rin scowled after the ghastly then turned toward the Misdreavus.  It wasn?t looking between the two trainers and where the other ghost had disappeared.  With a look of regret she slowly floated toward the wall and vanished behind him.  ?That one looked so sad?Well they both did...?  She sighed then glanced at Simon before turning back to the fire.

?Nah?just sit back and relax.?  Rin laughed and smiled at Simon while taking off her back pack and setting it in front of her.  She began to rummage around and looked toward the pile of creatures near the fire.  They had all curled up together soaking up the warmth that they wanted.  Eevee gave a yawn and laid her head down her eyes closing at the same time.  They were all curled up and around each other.

?I guess we don?t need to tell them to get comfortable do we??  Rin giggled gesturing at the pokemon then continued to dig through her pack.  ?It?s not much but it?s something??  She said pulling out a small pot and a can of soup.  ?It shouldn?t take too long to heat.?  Rin dug around a little more before pulling out a can opener.  She opened the can and dumped in the contents along with some another can of water before setting it near the fire to heat up.

?It?s good that I was carrying Yuki and I?s food?but that means she has my clothes.?  Rin laughed and shook her head.  ?Well she?ll look good but we won?t be hungry?.?  She dug around bringing out some bread and cheese.  ?This is why we separate the stuff one carries each thing??  Rin chuckled putting the cheese between slices of bread and putting them on some napkins near the fire to let them heat up a bit.  ?Sorry it?s not any better.  I get some real pots and ingredients I will make you a great meal??  

Rin sat back and waited the fire finally warming her up.  ?I wonder what the story is here.?  She looked back up toward the pictures that seemed reflect the dancing lights of the fire below them.  ?It?s kind of fun to imagine what it could be.  You can think of scary things, romantic things, wonderful things??  Rin?s voice trailed off as she leaned forward and stirred the soup.  Then got out a couple of bowls to pour the soup in.  She handed Simon his and kept her own.  Rin continued to glance up at the picture as they ate.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 24, 2010)

*Merose:*

With a swift flick of the wrist, Torchic appears in front of Merose.
"Lets go Chick" he says to his pokemon with his kind voice. Looking back at the red house behind him, he waves and sets of towards the center of Spark Foam City. 

In Spark Foam City, just beside the gym, there is a park. 
This park, called Centerfold Park, is a huge park with lots of trainers and wild pokemons alike. 

Merose and _Chick_ walks into the park, both smiling.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2010)

*Jack Gear - Lamprey Town*

"All right then. I don't think we have any other reason to stay in Lamprey, so lets go".

As they walked down the main street of the town, Jack saw a Murkrow flying overhead. In its mouth was a black stone. On the road behind them, a man was chasing it, recording it with a video camera.

Suddenly the Murkrow began glowing white. Behind them, Jack heard a thump as the man tripped. By the time he got up, the Honchkrow was flying away.

"Damn it!" the man yelled. "Every time!".

Walking up to him, Jack asked "Whats wrong?".

Sighing, the man said "I've been hired to record every pokemon evolution. My deadline is tomorrow and all I need is a Murkrow, but I can't get one to let me record it! I only have one dusk stone left, and I can't lose this job or I am fucked!". The man collapsed into silent tears.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 24, 2010)

Akita walks up behine Jack and overhears the man about losing his job over to see a Muckrow to  evole. "Jack you have a Muckrow, do you want it to evole and the man will not lose his job after all." Akita is thinking Jack may not to evole Muckrow and Jack could still be in a angry stage of the moon phrase. As Akita waits for Jack's to response she is still thiking what nurse Joy said or could she lie to me about the information. Nurse Jy is a nurse she would not lie to people when they enter a pokemon center.

"Ivysaur, Ivy."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 24, 2010)

*CATCHING BAGON!*

The way to the part of the forest they where seeking was so calm, when they heard how something fell in the trees, there was a pokemon who looks like a dog and one which looks like a dragon.

The two pokemon were watching at Tsuna and Yuki like if they were analyzing the situation. Tsuna took his pokedex and searched information about the green  pokemon which was in front of him. 

It was a Bagon and the information said that the most of Bagons live near mountains or rock areas around Domino City and that they dream about flying, that gave him an idea of the reason why the two pokemon were jumping from that height and looking around  he found a hill which look most like a little mountain with a cave in the middle.But something called Tsuna´s attention, the one showed on his pokedex was blue but...

"/UH? it said that guy is a Bagon but the one in the pokedex is blue and this one is green/"he thought interested, watching at the little dragon.

The two pokemon finished to see the two trainers and started a small talk in which Bagon seems like not to understand the plan.

"/That pokemon is so naive for sure/"he thought with a sweat drop on his head by the gestures of the Bagon.BUt something in that dragon´s eyes say him that he would be a great partner.

After that the pair of pokemon stand their ground, staring at the two trainers fixedly.  

Yuki grins, looking at Tsuna, “Shall we?” she asks, setting Kip on the forest grass.

"O-ok but please let me handle that little guy first" Tsuna said at Yuki, signing at the green Bagon who was being prepared by understandig a bit of what Tsuna meant. Yuki nodded. 

For that time, Blaze was recovered thanks to the potion that Tsuna used on him. 

"Let´s go Blaze! We have to catch him"he said firing up himself by the idea of having the dragon pokemon on his team.

_"Chimchar!"_ the monkey roared excited.

The Riolu only said something like words of support to the Bagon and went to sit down under a tree, which made Tsuna to think about the reason of those two getting along.

"Blaze start with ember!"Tsuna ordered to the fire pokemon which began the attack.

_"Chim...Chaaar!!"_the Chimchar openned his mouth and started to throw tiny fire balls from it. But for their surprise the dragon pokemon used the same attack, canceling the monkey´s one.

"/So he can use ember/ What about this...Blaze use scratch" the little monkey run against the dragon and connected the attack.

"Bagon!"the Bagon rose after falling a few yards back after the attack, and used headbutt impacting Blaze and throwing him a few yards aswell.

"He is tough, Ok, Scratch!"he said to Chimchar who was already running against Bagon, the dragon dodged the attack and used his jaws to bite Blaze who growled by the attack.

"Blaze are you okay?"Tsuna asked to his friend.

_"Chim,chimchar"_the pokemon said affirmatively.

"All right partner, use ember at full power!"Blaze made as his trainer said and the flame on its tail began to burn stronger by becoming a bit bigger. It was Blaze skill ironically called also blaze.

The monkey threw a big amount and more powerfull little fire balls than before, the also used ember but this time it was a bit weaker than Blaze´s one, which made the fire back and a small explosion was present, which threw away the two pokemon.

_"Chimchar"_Chimchar roared by the explosion but he fell  with no damage.

"Bagon!" the pokemon roared by the explosion, but he took a bit more of damage and was getting tired.

Tsuna looked at Blaze who was alright and after looked at Bagon who was getting tired.

"Blaze this is our chance, Flamewheel!"the monkey obeyed and used the attack, giving a direct hit to the dragon pokemon and defeating him.

"Yeah! Pokeball go!"he said throwing a great ball which an old-lady gave him by helping her at the beginning of his journey.

After some moments where the Bagon tried to get out of the pokeball, it stopped moving. Tsuna sighed and returned to his normal attitude.

"G-great, we catched a Bagon"he said at Blaze who was happy by the new member of the team.

Some seconds after that Tsuna took out Bagon from his ball, and started to look carefully at him and used a potion on it.The pokemon was now awaken and looking at Tsuna with a naive look.

"O-ok, Bagon you will travel with us right?" Tsuna asked to the green pokemon who instantly used a Headbutt on him.

"W-Why was that for?!"he shouted in a funny scene while Bagon was with a happy and naive smile, nodding at Tsuna as an answer for his question.

"/I-I guess that was his form of giving affection/"he thought smiling a bit and touching his stomach due to the hit.

Tsuna walked with Bagon and Blaze towards Yuki"I guess its your turn"he said colliding hands with her like a baton.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2010)

"Good idea Akita" he said, smiling. He tossed out Murkrow's pokeball, asking it "Hey Murkrow, want to evolve?".

"Murkrow!" it called out happily.

In stunned silence, the man handed over his last dusk stone.

As Murkrow took it in its beak, it began to glow white. The man trained his camera on Murkrow. When Murkrow stopped growing, it let out a fierce "Honchkrow" in a deep voice.

"Thank you so much!" the man exclaimed and ran off.

After Jack put Murkrow back in its pokeball, he turned to Akita and said "Well that was weird. Can we go now?" He was itching to get out of this shithole of a town.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 24, 2010)

"That was werid and yeah we can get this town" Akita turns to Jack as she starts walking with Ivysaur and is wonder if it is tire from walking.

"Ivy" " I am not tire, let's keep going."

Akita follows Ivysaur as she sences Jack right behine her as they walk into the forest. Ivysaur looks around looking at the bug type pokemon and the flying type flying over head. Akita keeps walking "Ivysaur don't go to far ahead, ok." Ivysaur runs back to her.

"Ivy, Ivysaur. "Sorry got too much energy as Ivysaur dissappears in the grass only his flower is showing, as Akita waits for Jack only sencing Ivysaur only wants to play. You get tire easy, if you keep playing like that."

"Ivy, Ivysaur" he sounds happy about it.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2010)

Irving's jaw dropped. "Mokuba Kaiba. You mean you're Seto Kaiba's brother?"

"The one and only." Orange crossed her arms. "Saved him from some crooks a few months back, and he's been in my debt ever since." She bragged.

A sheepish Mokuba scratched his head. "I kinda have a lot of people wanting to kidnap me." He knelt down and picked up a sentret. "So, I heard you wanted to see the best view in town?" 

They returned to the mansion, going up a spiral flight of stairs that lead to the attic, 8 storeys above. Dozens of boxes filled with old memorabilla and other such items were stacked neatly by the sides. At the end of the attic was a green metal door, that lead to a balcony. Mokuba opened the door, and walked towards the wooden rails of the balcony, with Irving and Orange following closeby.

"Awe.Some." Irving said. From on top of the balcony they could see Domino City sprawling all over the plains outside Crossroad Bluff. The sun was setting, bathing the entire city in an orange glow. He took out his camera and took shot after shot of the elegant view. It was the most beautiful thing he's seen in a long time. 

"Glad you like it." Mokuba said. "Anyway, would any of you like dinner?"

Irving didn't want to impose on Mokuba, and was going to decline. However, Orange beat him to the punch."We'd love to."

"Great." Mokuba said, looking happy as can be. "I'll have the cooks prepare the meals right now." He ran out of the window and back inside the mansion. 

"He doesn't have much friends, does he?" Irving said, smiling softly. 

"His brother doesn't want him to trust people too much apparently." Orange told Irving. "In fact he doesn't even know I go here." 

They went back into the mansion, where a butler was waiting for them at the bottom of the stairs. He handed Irving to their rooms, which apparently Mokuba had prepared for him. Orange apprently had one already. 

A few hours later Irving and Orange are lead to a splendid ballroom with a circular table at the center. Mokuba was already there, waiting for them to arrive.

"Should've brought my camera here." Irving said as he admired the chandelier. 

"Well that'd be pretty inappropriate don't you think?" Orange slapped his shoulder, snickering. 

They had dinner together, where they told stories of the things they've been doing for the past few months. Irving recounted his meeting with Benny, the battles against Onix and Rotom, and finally the showdown against Team Mystic. Orange told them both of how she narrowly escaped being devoured by an angry Sharpedo off the coast of Long Coast, a battle against a couple of pokemon thieves and capturing a wild zangoose. 

"I still think my win against Rotom is better than your Zangoose win." Irving insisted. Rotom was floating above them, looking smug as ever.

"Bah. Fighting a large group of Onix isn't as tough as beating a clawed badass chasing you on the rooftops in the Suofreight night." Orange retorted. Behind her was her Zangoose, who had the smug grin as Rotom. 

The rest of their pokemon were eating their meals together next to their masters. Totodile and Mokuba's Sentret hit it off, both of them having cowardly traits and a plethora of phobias, leading to both of them running randomly in terror over a nonexistent threat. Orange's Togepi and Happiny were enjoying each other's company, playing pattycake together. Rotom and Zangoose began squabling with each other, both claiming to be cooler than the other and on the verge of fighting. Irving and Orange were much more restrained, merely content on making occasional potshots at each other while they ate.

Mokuba was overjoyed."Thanks you guys." He suddenly blurted out.

Irving and Orange stopped making fun of each other, surprised. "For what?" They both asked. Aside from Togepi and Happiny everyone was at each others' throats or cowering under the table.

"For everything." He said to them. "The mansion's been pretty quiet for a long time, and it's just great to be surrounded by friends." 

That night, Mokuba was kidnapped.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 24, 2010)

Looking at the fire place, the four pokemon had all fell asleep. Charmander and Torchic were a bit closer to the fire, while Abra and Eevee were in the middle and a bit away, while Abra put his head on eevee's body, using it sort of as a pillow. 

"No no, we certainly don't, they figured that out on their own. Hehehe"

Taking a look at the can of soup for a moments time, Simon took his cap of and put it on the side as he thought about the sadness in the eyes of the two ghost pokemon. He had an idea what made them a bit sad, and he was most likely right with his assumption.

"I think that these two used to be their trainers, or something along those lines. And seeing us probably brought a little nostalgia back to them. Who knows how long they've been alone in this house? Maybe we could offer them a place in here, to make them feel better?"

Simon said smiling at Rin as he received a plate of soup, and hearing about the separation thing between Rin and Yuki. Two close sisters, there was no debate about that whatsoever. But as Rin gace his his plate, she actually said sorry about it's quality, making Simon blush a little... his skills weren't anywhere near hers...

"I'm looking forward to it. But this is awesome, really is."

He commented taking a little of the soup while looking at the blonde Rin, as she was missing a few of her clothes, and had his Gurren Laggan sweatshirt on, quite cute if one asked him about it. But at the mention of the story of the two ghost pokemon his thoughts went in a different direction. Simon wondered too what the story was behind them staying in this house for who knows how many years, and guarding it. Looking to the side a few of the pokemon sculptures caught his eye, many of them were fabulous work, but there was no signature of the artist, which surprised Simon a bit. It was unusual to see stuff like that, but if the artist wasn't interesting in selling his art, then that may have been the reason for it.

"Thank you. It was great, it really was."

He said putting the empty plate on a night stand, as he held two lolly pops in his hand.

"And these are for tomorrow. Now off you go, get some rest. I'll take the smaller couch, you use that one."

Finding two blankets in the nearby closet Simon put one on Rin's "bed" as he went on to look at the, now visible, moon. Yawning a little, and getting a slightly better idea of the situation he smiled. Those two were really loyal pokemon, as they remained behind their trainers for several decades, which just amazed Simon, who at that point decided that he wanted one of them in his team. But that was on tomorrow, right now he needed rest, badly.

"I'll cya tomorrow Rin-chan. I never got to thank you for the cheer properly..."

He spoke passing by her "bed" as he leaned over and tucked her in a bit tighter, looking at the blond girl. He just whispered softly, a thank you, could be heard as he gave her a good night kiss on the cheek and went to bed, his heart racing as he walked away, and made his way to his own bed.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 24, 2010)

Mordecei sat on his bed on Team Mystic's boat, reading the instructions that had been left for him.

Apparently he was being demoted to grunt and sent on a pointless mission.

A few minutes later he was below deck at the pokemon Repository to get his pokemon. *"What do you got for me?"*.

"Oh ho, do I got something for you! It is very good for someone of your rank".

Mordecei was expecting something strong, like a Gardevoir, and said *"I'll take it!"*.

What he received was, much to his disappointment, a Beldum.

10 minutes later Mordecei was dropped off at Long Coast City all by himself.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 25, 2010)

*Merose:*

Inside the park, one can see why it is so popular. It has it all!
Open areas for fighting trainers, dense forest for the gambling type, and everything in between. "Chick, Look." Merose says, pointing towards a bodybuilder training his Riolu. "Wanna fight him?".

The little Torchic walks in front of his trainer and nods, signaling his enthusiasm towards the idea.

Taking two long steps towards the big trainer, he asks: "Wanna fight?", grinning at him.

"Sure, why not, ill crush you just like i crushed the other trainers around here"

Before the trainer could respond, Merose had already started.

"Chick, ember!"

Torchic takes a deep breath, before releasing a big string of flames towards the Riolu. It tries to leap away, but takes a direct hit. 

Angered, the bodybuilder shouts out to his pokemon: "Riolu, tackle!"

Understanding the situation, the torchic sends another round of ember toward his opponent, before jumping into the air and diving down, hitting riolu with a strong Peck, right on the head, making it unable to fight.


"How..did you?" The big trainer looks down at his pokemon, not understanding how it could be defeated.

Merose walks to him and bends down, over riolu. 

"Just as I though, you should take him into a pokeball when he have fought for a long time without resting." Merose says to the trainer, before spraying some potion on the riolu.

"Better luck next time pal" he says before walking deeper into the dense parts of the park.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2010)

Jack laughed a bit at Ivysaur's antics. It was a side of him Jack hadn't seen before. All he had known was the "angry guardian" side. It was nice to see that, like all people, Ivysaur had parts of his personality that he didn't show.

"Ab absol" Absol laughed.

"Well, don't tire him out to much, or he won't be able to walk" Jack cautioned.

"Sol absol" he shrugged.

"Ah. Well then, never mind".

Trying to make conversation, Jack asked "So Akita, where are you from? All I know of you is that you appeared in the pokemon center".


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 25, 2010)

*Decent into Darkness Pt2, Picnicker Timothy*

Reaching into his inner coat pocket William pulls out one of his Pokeballs. Pulling it out he sees that he had selected Eon?s Poekball.  ?Well I suppose you?ll do.? William says as he presses the button in the center of the device. With a low hum the Pokeball doubles in size. Then holding it toward the ground it splits open with a light pop. A stream of light its the ground.  ?Abra..? the little Psi Pokemon grunts with a snore. ?Alright! My turn!? the young boy says as he tosses his Pokeball out. With a ping the Pokeball splits and light flood forth. ?Ran!? the little Pokemon says William?s eyes narrow, the large ears meant that this Nidoran was of the male verity. ?Alright Spunky, Poison Needle!? the young boy shouts as he points at Eon. This kid was indeed young, Nidoran were weak against Psychic types. _ Time for a painful lesson William thinks as he moves to counter the boy?s attack.  ?Eon, Counter with Teleport, then Confusion.? William commands as the Nidoran fired a volley of poisoned tipped spines.

 ?Abra..? Eon says as it vanishes with a blur. In a flash Eon is behind the Nidoran. Pointing it?s left hand out.  ?Abra.? it says. A faint blue glow emits from under Eon?s eyelids. In moments the Nidoran freezes, it?s body pulsates before it hits the ground. It?s eyes turn to swirls as it says ?Raaaan??. ?Awww, Come back Spunky!? the boy says as he returns his Pokemon. ?Alright, your turn Sam!? the boy says as he sends his Pokeball out. With a light ping it splits open. ?Ran!? it says as the female verity steps out of the light. William doesn?t even get to react as Eon vanishes with another teleport.  ?Abra?.? the Psi Pokemon says as it reappears behind Sam.  ?Abraaaa? it says as it stands above the smaller Nidoran. The small Poison Pin Pokemon freezes as Eon begins to glow an eerie white. Stretching out the white form towers higher over the small Pokemon as it shakes furiously from fear. ?Move Sam.? Timothy shouts as a white limb moves out in front of the white mass.

The ground directly beneath the outstretched limb glows as streams of precious metals stream up and join the glowing mass.  ?Kadabra!? Eon says triumphantly as the white light around it shatters. William?s eyes narrow as he pulls his Pokedex out. With a hum the data device hums to life as he scans the Kadabra with the camera?s lens as Eon holds up his silver spoon. 

~ Kadabra, The Psi Pokemon.
It possesses strong spiritual power. The more danger it faces, the stronger its psychic power. Kadabra is the evolved form of Abra ~

William?s eyes narrow, it was kind of funny, Eon was the last Pokemon he had caught and was the first of his Pokemon to evolve.  ?Kadabra!!? Eon says as he holds the spoon out toward the fleeing Nidoran. A light blue energy flashes over Eon?s eyes as the Nidoran freezes in it?s tracks.  ?Dabra!? Eon reiterates as it pushes it?s other hand forward. Sam?s body flinches hard as it?s body pulsates violently.  ?Kadabra!? Eon says with a bit of smugness as the Pokemon faints. ?Guess you win mister.? the boy says as he returns Sam. But William doesn?t reply he just stands where he was as a bit of blood trails down his nose, Eon?s attack had ill effects on him. With what little cognitive skills he has left he returns a curious Eon to his Pokemon.  ?Kadabra?? Eon says as he vanishes in a pulsating red light. William?s eyes roll to the back of his head as he collapses to the ground. ?Mister you okay?? Timothy asks running up to William as he fades away.

The boy reaches William as Eon?s Pokeball rolls away from his opened hand. ?Dad!!? the boy screams. ?I need some help over here!!? he adds as he drops to his knees as his father appears on running. ?What?s wrong?!? he asks ?We, we were battling, then he passed out..? Timothy says with concern. ?Alright, grab his Pokeball and We?ll take him back to camp.? the boys father says as he scoops William up in his arms. 

~ Some Time Later ~ 

William starts to stir, this garners the boy?s attention. With a big smile he runs over to William. ?Mister, you okay!? he says as William pulls himself up to a sitting position.  ?Whit happened?? William says semi-weakly as he rubs his face. ?I was hoping you could tell us.? the boy?s father chimes in as he steps into the area holding a glass of water.  ?I dennea kno?. Last thing I remember is battling this wee lad here.? William says as Timothy hands Eon?s Pokeball back over to William. William looks at it blankly for a moment before he rolls it around in his hand. ?Here have a glass of water son.? the man says as he hands William the glass. Thanking the man William takes a long drink and hands the glass back.  ?Thanks I needed thit.? he says as he kicks his feet over the edge of the makeshift bed. ?Why don?t you stay for lunch mister.? the boy says with a grin as he turns his attention to his father.

?Well, I don?t have a problem with it if he wants to stick around.? his father replies. ?Well mister?? the boy asks as he turns back to William.  ?Sure, why not? Th? name is William.? William says as he pulls himself up. ?Alright, you can tell me how you got so awesomely strong as we eat!? the boy says as he jumps around. William sweats, he was far from awesomely strong, bad type match ups were just that?._


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 25, 2010)

Akita kneals down next to the flower that is poking out "you should rest for awhile, before you get tire before the end off the day."

"Ivy." "are you sure."

Akita nods and pulls out Ivysaur's pokeball the braile markings still read Bulbasaur and needs to change it. "Ivysaur, return." As a strem of light comes out and Ivysaur returns to his pokeball. "I am from Kanto and the city I live is in Cerulean City" "Facing Jack as she walks and the pokeball with Ivysaur wiggles and settles down some. "You ever been to that city with your parents?" Akita became a little sad than became happy "this may seems embress, but can you describe what you look like?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 25, 2010)

Chapter 13: A trainer approaches! Pokemon trainer youngster Sam!! VII

Ace was somehow victorious, he rejoiced and wanted to celebrate with Poliwhirl but he pushed him away silently

"Poli..What's wrong..?" 
But the Poliwhirl didn't say anything, Ace sighed and pulled out his Cherish ball returning him in it
Ace turns toward Sam
"That was a good match, I wish I could be somewhat more happy about it..."
Even his two other pokemon seemed disappointed in it, something not expected from Nincada. Ace pulled out his Poke ball and Net ball and returned them.

Sam asked Ace to join to the pokecentre
"Yes I'll join, I left a poke-egg over there, Poliwag brought it with him, so he must be curious to know how it's going with it...Atleast...I think."

("Well it's said that pokemon who evolve sometimes even become a complete different being and change their attitude...If that's the case with Poliwhirl, I never wants any of my pokemon to evolve whatsoever...") He thought to himself


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2010)

"No, I've never even been outside of Sairu". As he listened to her other question, a sense of unease enveloped him. He had to word this delicately, so as not to hurt her feelings.

"I can't exactly describe what I look like, as you wouldn't understand what I said. What would 'brown hair and light skin' mean to you? The only things I could tell you...I know!".

Jack reached out and gently took her hand, pulling her forward and pressing it to his face. Smiling, he said "This is my face. Tell me what you think".


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 25, 2010)

"It is okay, if is hard for you to describe yourself and that is okay. You say you have brown hair and fare skin. So you are different so what and nobody should but you down."  Akita's hand moves over Jack's face gently. "You are cute, with good skin with the cuts and such.and a very nice smile with great eyes." Hoping Jack would not get mad at her and starts blushing from what she just said to him. Ivysaur pokeball's starts moving again. Akita takes her hand off Jack's face.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2010)

"And you're very pretty" Jack said. He saw her look at Ivysaur's pokeball as she took her hand away from his face. Suddenly a deep anger coarsed through him; why should that little fuck get to stop him from getting close to Akita? Even though he had passed the worst of his full moon phase (he'd noticed that this one was milder than usual) hestill could get quite angry.

"We should get going" he said a bit coldly. Not waiting for a reply, he continued walking.

About three hours later, at around sunset, they arrived at the crossroads leading to Lamprey, Soufright, and Domino. Jack had talked little, and had only responded to direct questions. But he did his best not to seem angry. He hadn't brooded, and had flashed her the occasional forced smile. "lets set up camp for the night, ok?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 25, 2010)

"Okay, which direction do you want to go to in the morning?" Akita could tell Jack is mad even putting up his false acting. "I am sorry for what me or my pokemon did to make you angry." Akita starts putting up her tent and sits things out to cook there food. Making sure she had enough for Jack and her and their pokemon. Akita is thinking that Ivysaur is overprotected of her. Before cooking she lets out Vulpix and Silcoon.

"Vulpix" "is Ivysaur coming"

"Sil, Silcoon." "He needs to chill a bit before he his let out."

"Vul" "I agree."

Akita smiles as she starts chopping up some food as Vulpix curls up nearer to the fire. Akita keeps working on their dinner. Silcoon nudges Vulpix if she wants to play as they wait for their master could train with them. Vulpix and Silcoon starts chasing each other.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2010)

"Don't mention it. It's just my Angry Side picking random things to be mad about" Jack said.

Headbutting gently in his side, Absol said "Ab, Absol".

Sighing, Jack said "Yeah, I knew it couldn't last forever. What are we doing today?"

"Ab solab" he said, licking his lips.

"Sounds good" Jack agreed. Turning to Akita, he explained "Absol wants to make the best of my training, so we're going hunting. We'll be back in a bit". He went over to his backpack and grabbed something he'd bought from the supply store without Akita knowing: A bow and arrow set. He and Absol then struck off into the woods.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 25, 2010)

"Okay see you in a bit. Jack, becareful. Ivysaur let himself out out of the pokeball. "I am not happy with you right now Ivysaur, get back in your pokeball."

"Ivy" "No."

Vulpix makes Ivysaur confuse as Silcoon starts shotting silk at Ivysaur. Ivysaur release leafs randomly every where to cut the silk. "Guys no fightning an stop and everyone return set for Vulpix." Akita pulls out two pokeballs and Ivysaur nor Ailcoon went into their pokeballs. I guessing you behave yourselfs now." Akita did not put away the pokeballs she sits them down and un mark the name from Wurmle and Bulbasaur to Silcoon and Ivysaur. In front of the fire as Ivysaur, Silcoon , and Vulpix calms down and starts playing with each other intill Akita is finish her work.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2010)

Jack shot an arrow up, impaling the Pidgey through the chest. Unfortunetly, the arrow stuck itself into a tree, leaving the bird out of reach. "Damn it" Jack muttered, beginning to climb said tree. "Go get the rest of our catch, Absol. I'll get this fucker".

Nodding, Absol went beck to their other two kills: another pidgey and a buneary. He picked them up and brought them to the base of the tree. By this point Jack had gotten the pidgey and was climbing down.

As Jack landed on the ground, he said "That should be good. Lets get back".

As they walked through the forest, Absol asked Jack "Sol, absol? Solab?"

Jack answered "Well, legend tells of a Meowth that could speak. It learned to do so by saying 'she sells sea shells down by the sea shore'. If you do that I'm sure you could learn".

"What do you think?" he asked Akita when they returned.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 25, 2010)

Whatever you hunt is okay with me." Akita walks away from her three pokemon that she been training with after she finish marking the pokeballs. "You hunt, I don't mind cooking them." Akita face Jack and took the Pidgey from and starts stripping the bird of the feathers. Ivysaur, Vulpix and Silcoon watch her is a little weary of her when she use a knive or anything sharp. Akita looks down hearing her pokemon is thinking they must be hungry as well.

"Vul"

"Sil"

"Ivy, Ivysaur."

"Does it matter how I make it, or it does not matter?" The fire is getting lower and Vulpix shoots some embers to make it higher. Ivysaur use his vines to put more wood on the fire.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 25, 2010)

"I'll help too. I actually know how to make buneary stew, so I'll do that". Jack began skinning the buneary. His father had taught him how to prepare many pokemon for eating. It was a disgusting process, cutting off the fur (he was very careful in doing so, as he knew how to tan skin, and hoped to do so), removing the limbs, and scooping out the organs. He gave the organs to Absol, who was happy to dig into them.

After about 10 minutes, he had the meat in a pot of boiling water with a number of vegetables. It would be ready in about 30 minutes. He hadn't done so in months, and it was a bit daunting, like the first time he had done it.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 26, 2010)

*Rin?*

When Simon offered her the bigger couch Rin opened her mouth to object but then just smiled as she watched him walk to the windows.  She yawned widely as she looked at the couch and grabbed her sleeping bag.  ?I hadn?t realized how tired I was??  She said crawling into the warm comfort of her bag.  Rin left the hoodie on figuring the fire would eventually die or lose it?s warmth at some point during the night.

?Maybe they will be more accepting of us tomorrow.  Though I sure hope they don?t try scaring us in the middle of the night.  I hate to pee in my sleeping bag.?  Rin giggled at her joke then yawned again.  Then Simon came over and tucked her in and kissed her on the cheek.  The actions caused her to blush deeply and snuggle into her blankets more.  ?Good night Simon??  She said quietly thinking after that it would be sometime before she fell asleep.  Rin was wrong as the dreams descended as soon as her eyes closed.  

For the most part Rin?s night was peaceful with calming dreams but with all the catching of pokemon and the wild ones at the lake her hated nightmare fell upon her.  ?Onyx??  Rin mumbled rolling a bit.  ?Mom??  it came out in a whisper.  ?MOM!  NO!?  the words were screamed in her dream but they only came out as a moan before her eyes snapped opened.  Then she screamed.  ?AAAAHHHHHH!!!!?  The sound seemed to reberverate around the room.

What caused the scream was the eyes of the Misdreavus only about an inch or two from her own.  The ghost pokemon began to laugh but only moved to hover a foot or so away.  Rin scrambled backward a bit causing the Eevee to drop from her chest to her lap and the Torchic to yell out for being woken up so rudely.  She gasped for breath for a moment then looked up at the ghost.  ?You shouldn?t do that to people??  Rin said causing the Misdreavus to giggle once more.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 26, 2010)

"Thanks for helping, it must have been awhile since you had the stew." After adding the vegetables to the pot with the bird and sits down as Vulpix climbs up and lays in her lap. "Do you enjoying hunting what else do you enjoy doing." Vulpix growls and runs her Akita's jacket as her fur sticks up and pokes Akita. "It's okay Vulpix, he will not hunt you are any other fox pokemon, I promise." "Vulpix calmes down but did not come out of her jacket.

"Ivy, Ivysaur." "I help protect you."

"Sil, Silcoon." Vulpix can protect herself, but we can help."


----------



## Gaja (Mar 26, 2010)

"Good night Rin."

Simon looked at his pokemon before falling asleep, with Abra now using Torchic as a pillow, while Charmander remained close to the fire. He actually felt pretty good as he sinked into the land of dreams.

"Huh?"

Opening his eyes a young Simon found himself standing on a large dark surface, with a purple mist enveloping the surface as he looked around. Where on earth was he?

"Charmander? Rin? ... Abra???"

No one replied, which was weird, so he'd just go looking for them. Putting his hands in his pockets, Simon noticed that he wore a black suit and tie, a nice model actually. His cap and hoodie were missing along with his pokemon, which made him feel lonely in a way, and worried too. Even Abra, the lazy bum who bailed on him... His dark eyes turned to the side as two Scyther came rushing towards the classy Simon, and they looked pissed.

"What the hell?"

His eyes widening as he took a step back, recognizing them, those were the two that he had a battle with not too long ago. But for some reason they looked a lot bigger then before, and although the distance between them was BIG, it seemed to shrink down fast. Turning around Simon wouldn't wait for those two, he'd make a run for it. But as he started running like crazy the distance between them actually became smaller, and decreased even faster then before. Simon looked down at the ground and to his shock he saw Gastly's face spinning, like electric steps, repeating over and over again.

"What are you doing here? And where are the donuts?!?"

If one zoomed out of the entire picture, he would see that Simon was on a little Gastly planet which spined in the opposite direction of his steps, and Gastly's face followed, laughing wildly as the two Scyther cam closer and closer. And just as they were about to slash at him Simon heard Rin scream in the distance. His eyes opened suddenly as he jumped out, his heart beating so loud that he could heart it in his head. Looking to the side he noticed Rin was awake, covered in sweat and all the other pokemon being awake, and the little ghost pokemon smiling at Rin, who in return smiled and giggled back.

"You ok Rin?"

He asked breathing out loud, he still had trouble finding himself back in reality. Charmander on the other hand just lit the fire up once more using its tail, and Abra coming next to Simon bed. It was quester there, no doubt about that. A few seconds passed as the young trainers smiled too, a smile on his face, and his eyes focused on Rin. He still was a bit sleepy but could talk and think straight once again.

"I think he likes you."


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 26, 2010)

No one knew how it happened, but when the butler came to Mokuba's room this morning, he had disappeared. The entire mansion was scoured just to find him, but all they got was a letter telling Seto Kaiba to bring 50 million in cash to Domino City airport if he wanted to see his brother again.

"Maggots." He uttered while he faced both Irving and Orange in the mansion living room. Seto Kaiba was an imposing man who stood at least 6 feet in height. He wore a dark blue suit underneath his white longcoat, the Kaibacorp seal emblazoned on its upper right side. 

By contrast Irving and Orange were still in their pajamas, and in the latter's case had a bad case of bed hair. Irving's hair wasn't long enough for that. 

"You bastards have something to do with this, don't you?"Several guards flanked Seto Kaiba while he interrogated the two. "'Fess up, and I might just throw you out of my house without siccing my dragons on you." 

"But we didn't have anything to do with Mokuba's kidnapping!" Irving protested.  "We were just as surprised he's been kidnapped as you are."

That didn't convince Kaiba at all, considering how much contempt in his eyes there was. Orange sighed, slapping Irving in the head.  "You're making things worse." She faced Kaiba, though reluctantly. "Mr. Kaiba, let us help you find Mokuba. Please, he's our friend, we want to find him too." 

"Humph." He turned away from Irving and Orange. Like a couple of kids could help find his little brother. "Like I'm going to rely on a couple of punks like you. Now get out of my house, I have a brother to save." Kaiba placed his hand on his forehead, sighing tiredly. 

The two trainers were thrown out of the Kaiba manor, still in their pajamas. After a quick change in the bushes they began to discuss what to do. 

"We don't have any leads on where Mokuba is, or who even took him. How are we even going to do this?" Irving wondered. 

"Easy. We waltz in the bad guy's base, guns blazing, and save Mokuba." Orange told him while she put her visor on. 

Irving was fixing his things and tying them to his bicycle when he heard Orange. Her suggestion really wasn't going to help them much. "That assumes you know who the kidnappers are." 

"I do." She said after releasing her Zangoose from his pokeball. "Now get on your bike and follow me."

"You know who the thieves are. Really." He said. Though the more Irving thought about it the more likely that Orange was telling the truth. She may not have looked like the shady type, but it was always the ones least likely to do it who were the actual perpetrators. Though this fact brought up more questions than answers, it was the only lead they had on where Mokuba was. "Totodile, let's go!" He released Totodile from his pokeball. 

"Toto?" The blue crocodile was as confused as Irving as to what happened, but trusted his master on what to do nonetheless. As his master got on his bicycle Totodile climbed up Irving's back and assumed his normal position by his shoulder.  

"You ready yet?" Orange asked impatiently. "Then let's go!" She rode off to Domino City, her Zangoose hanging on tightly.

Irving's bicycle was to follow soon enough, but not before a familiar pokemon climbed up Irving's left shoulder and took refuge there. "Sentret!" 

"Sen sentret tret!" He said, determination burning in his eyes. He wanted to save its master, and would face even the toughest of enemies to do so. 

"Get ready for a fight then, I really don't want to fight , but I don't think the kidnappers would let Mokuba go that easy." Irving said to his Totodile and Sentret. He went off towards Domino, following Orange closely. 

Inside the mansion Seto Kaiba watched as his brother's friends drove off to save him. He highly doubted they could, but just to be sure... 

"Have a helicopter follow those brats. Now."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 26, 2010)

Answering Akita's questions, Jack said "I like hunting during the full moon. It keeps the balance of nature. Half moon Jack doesn't like it but admits it's necessary. New moon Jack is too scared to hunt. I'm guessing that half moon Jack is the one you want to know about? Seeing as I spend most of my time as him, and he's the most likeable one. Well, I like to read, and train pokemon. But enough about me. What about you? What do you like to do?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 26, 2010)

I would like to know thehalf moon more more, but I have hear and feel the other sides or moon phrases of yourself. Akita pets Vulpix that is still under her Jacket and thinks what she likes to do. "I like to train pokemon, I like learning about anything about them and I like to sculp stuff. Guessing it is another way to see and express myself that nobody gets I am normal even without seeing. It is just different" Akita sighs and looks at the fire and starts smelling the stew as Vulpix rubs her head against Akita's shoulder. "Sorry, I did not mean to become sad on you" Akita continues staringin into the fire and listens as her other two pokemon curls out her feet.


----------



## Burke (Mar 26, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Chapter 13: A trainer approaches! Pokemon trainer youngster Sam!! VII
> 
> Ace was somehow victorious, he rejoiced and wanted to celebrate with Poliwhirl but he pushed him away silently
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E8 "_First Battle!_" Part 4​
Even though sam lost, he felt sorry for Ace. It must be tough for Ace's most loved pokemon to not obey orders. Sam wished that none of his pokemon would turn on him if theyever evolved.

"Yes I'll join, I left a poke-egg over there, Poliwag brought it with him, so he must be curious to know how it's going with it...Atleast...I think." Sam heard him answer his invitation.

"Wow your something, a mysterious pokeball _and_ a mystrious Pokeegg. You have potentially five pokemon."

Sam laughed admiring the chances of i all, then he looked at his turtwig.

"Hey buddy, were gonna be off to the pokecentre, shinx needs to be treated, you guys all need some food, and were gunna meet our new friend." Sam said refering to the unopened ball. "Hop up."

"Twig!" It said as it jumped into his arms, quite a feat for a tortise pokemon.

"Alright, it should be right off of main street, lets gt going, well come back to the gym later."

And with that, Sam and Ace continued on their way to the pokecentre. What awaits them there? What pokemon is in that ball? Tune in next time to find out.
>TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2010)

"You may be different", Jack said to her, "But so am I. At least your difference doesn't hurt others". As she apologised for getting sad, he dismissed "Don't be. If anything, I should be sorry for bringing the subject up". He reached over and took her hand. "I'm glad I met you. We may both have our problems, but we can help each other. I can be your eyes, and you can be my...well, I need different things. A conscious at one point and courage at another". He reluctantly let go of her hand and lay back on the ground. "I like to think that my half moon stage is what I'm really like, but what if that isn't true? What if I'm really full moon, and I'm only nice because of that mightyena attack?". Jack lapsed into uneasy silence.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 27, 2010)

Ivysaur opens it's eyes and glares at Jack, Silcoon nudge him to come him down. "I would like that. I know you would not hurt any one. You have not hurt me yet. I do not mind give you courage and be your conscious. I thought everyone has a different side to their personnalties. The half moon phrase is the one you who are. If you attack I stop you with my pokemon and your pokemon will help."  Akita takes Jack's hand and holds after he let go of her hand. Ivysaur lost the glare in his eyes understanding his master and close his eyes. Silcoon watches Ivysaur for a few moments wondering it would do something, but Ivysaur keeps his eyes shut.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2010)

"Thanks Akita. Ooh, the stew's ready!". Jack grabbed a laddle and began spooing the food onto the usual 9 plates and released his pokemon. As he dug in, he said "I never expected a mix of buneary and pidgey stew to taste good, but I'm glad I was wrong".

After a few minutes of rapid ingestion, Jack fell backwards, his belly engorged, and said "Ahhhh, that was good. Now for my last exercise of the day:". His face grew deathly serious as he said "Getting to my tent". Then his face broke out into a grin and he conceded "Aw, screw it. Exersise failed. Night Akita". He was soon fast asleep, his pokemon gathered around him: Squirtle lying next to his stomach for protection, Numel at his feet, Absol at guard on his other side, and Murkrow hanging like a bat from a tree branch above him.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 27, 2010)

Night Jack" As Akita starts cleaning up the food and plates as Bulbasaur, Vulpix, and Silcoon help too. Akita is worry about Jack, about he said. Akita is wondering if the full moon is almost over. Ivysaur holds her cane with his vines as she finish cleaning. Akita grabs her cane from Ivysaur and heads to her tent. Curling up in her sleeping bag and fell asleep. Ivysaur stood guard as Vulpix is curled up near her chest. Silcoon fall sleep on the other side of Akita sleeping.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2010)

When Jack woke up, Absol was nudging him.

"Sabol abo" he said.

"Hey, you've increased your repitoure" Jack exclaimed, getting up.

"Basebol labsa" absol answered.

"See, I knew it would help!" he pointed out. In the sky the sun was just starting to rise, but the moon was on the horizon. It was waning, about half-way between full and half. "What are we going to be doing?"

"Sabsal ab" he answered.

"Aw, but that's boring!" Jack complained.

"Sub ul!"

"Allright, fine!".

For the next half hour, Jack and Absol jogged through the surrounding woods, speaking little.

"bol absol?" Absol asked at one point.

"I don't know" Jack admitted. "It's not like I have a particular team planned out. I'll just grab any pokemon I need".

Absol didn't answer.

When they got back, Jack told Ivysaur to wake up Akita as usual.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 27, 2010)

"ivy, Ivysaur as Ivysaur wakes up and notice Akita is not there in her sleeping bag.

"Ivysaur, Ivy." "Where are you master."

"Vul" "Over here."

"Ivy, Ivysaur." "What's going on?"

"Silcoon, Sil." "Master thinks there is going to be a terrible storm is going to happen."

Akita hears her three pokemon "I guess it is time to wake up, if Ivysaur has caught up with us. Le't go back to camp." Ivysaur runs in front to guide Akita from the stream back to camp. As Vulpix and Silcoon follows, Akita wraps her arms around her. They walk back to camp as Ivysaur runs over to the tent as he waits for Akita. "Morning" Akita walks over to Jack as her pokemon follow her.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2010)

"Good morning" Jack replied. He began packing up the camp. It was starting to become second hand doing so, and his mind began to drift.

It was a cool, crisp morning in the middle of Autumn. The leaves were starting to fall off the trees as they changed color.

Jack found it odd that they had not yet seen a single person. The way TV had portrayed being a trainer you'd think you met people every day, and that a group of Team Mystic nobodies allways tried to steal your pokemon. Of course there were other methods of travel, and were definitely faster then what they were doing, but walking was just a trainer tradition.

He realised that he had finished, and asked "Ready to go?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 27, 2010)

Akita packs everything up as her pokemon help her. Akita returns her pokemon to their pokeballs set for Ivysaur and slings her ruck sack over her shoulder. Akita mind starts wondering they have not met anyone else yet and odd that team Mystic as not shown up again. Akita relize she is finish packing. "I am ready to go." Akita and Ivysaur starts walking is still wondering if it going to rain, but I am no weather person after all. As clouds starts rolling in as Ivysar waits for Akita a few feet away and also smells something different than usually. "Come Ivysaur it is just the change of season." Ivysaur watches Akita because there some roots sticking outward and she may trip.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2010)

Orange lead Irving to the seedy part of Domino City, known to the locals as the scarred avenue. In a sense, the name was pretty accurate. With streets scorched by fire, buildings that looked like they could crumble at any moment and dozens of dark alleys it was something out of a gritty war movie.

The few people on the streets looked at them with contempt, if they even noticed their presence at all. Thankfully none of them approached Irving and Orange. Perhaps they were simply too busy mugging each other to care for a pair of 15 year old kids on bikes waltzing into their territory.

"This certainly looks like a place a bunch of shady criminals would hide in." Irving commented over the sounds of a gaggle of people yelling at each other. 

"Well your coat makes you fit right in." Orange snarked.  

Style or not, Totodile wasn't liking this place. He looked around nervously, afraid of whatever horrors hid in the dark alley or a sudden attack from a trenchcoated passersby. 

"Zazazazaza!" On Orange's back Zangoose laughed at Totodile's cowardice. In contrast to him Zangoose was pumped up and eager for a big fight. 

They reached an apartment at the 5th block, which had a metal door in the alleyway. A strange symbol that seemed familiar to Irving was taped onto the door. 

Irving dismounted his bike and readied for battle. "This must be the place." 

"Exactly. You ready?" Orange's Zangoose raised its right claws. 

"If they know you, shouldn't we just go inside, pretend we're on their side and do an ambush then?" Irving asked. Totodile cowered behind Irving's leg, nodding in agreement.

Orange shrugged. "Nah, Not as fun as a direct attack. Zangoose?" 

The argent mongoose ripped the door open with his claws, and charged in along with his trainer.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2010)

"That's everything" Jack said, looking around. There things were packed, his pokemon were in their balls, and the fire had been put out. "I hear that the Soufright gym is very busy this time of year, so I think we should go there later on. For now, lets head to Domino, as there are many gyms in the surrounding areas. Sound good to you?".

They began walking down the road: Jack, Akita, Absol, and Ivysaur. As the day passed, it began getting hotter. "If we were a bit older, we could just get a car" Jack complained. "Get all our gym badges in about a month".

"Salba" Absol pointed out.

Sighing, Jack conceded "I suppose it would be less fun that way". 

A devilish smile developing on his face, Absol ordered "Sabol bas? Balo belos!"

"T-three hundred meters and back!? Man!". Jack obediently began running ahead the specified distance.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 27, 2010)

"That sounds good, but walking is fun. Talking to a blind person here, I can't drive." Guessing Jack did not here her answers and runs after him and tripping over a tree root. "Darn." Ivyasaur runs over to Akita making sure she is alright. "I am alright" Akita gets up and fix her sunglasses and dust the dirt off.

"Ivy, Ivysaur" "I find your cane."

Ivysaur finds Akita's cane a good distance from her. Grabbing it with his vines and returns it. Akita pets Ivysaur"You are getting bigger, soon you will evole into Venusar. Than I eill need to find another guild pokemon."

Ivysaur glares at her as they continue walking. 

"Ivy, Ivy, Ivysaur." I would like to evole again, but I do not want to be push back."

"I promise who Ivysaur if you do not want to evole again. You are a part of my team and part of my family. just to tell Jack I need to make a phone call soon at the next pokemon center we stop at."

"Ivy, Ivysaur."


----------



## Damaris (Mar 28, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*

It felt like every step Jessica took, the Gym Leader was not only five steps ahead of her, but he'd taken the kindness of stringing wire in her path and turning off all the lights. Everytime she felt like she'd gotten the upper hand, the truth turned out to be that she was stumbling blindly in the dark. Jessica watched in horror as the very gym shook under her feet. Struggling to keep her balance, she looked upward to see giant spikes falling from the ceiling. He can't actually kill me in a Gym Challenge, can he? She wondered anxiously. That' s not allowed! That can't be right! But even as Jessica was resigning herself to a gruesome and gory death, Pokemon swooped down, spreading their wings wide as they kept the worst of the damage away from the trainers and their battling Pokemon.

Jessica coughed as the debris from the fall slowly settled and exposed the newly transformed arena. Although none of the Pokemon or trainers were hurt, spikes jutted out of the ground every which way. The previously clear and open area was now a tangled maze that was more than happy to trip up any Pokemon that tried to fight in it. Mirage seemed to revel in her shock. “When, well that is what your face is asking me...” As his voice trailed on, Jessica bit her lip, trying not to shake with anger. Who did he think he was, mocking her? Even if he defeated all her Pokemon, she wouldn't lose! If she had to fight his Haunter herself, she would! If she had to fight Mirage himself, she would do so! But she was getting this badge, and there was nothing he could do to stop her. Because, she had to become the Pokemon Champion, she had to defeat the Elite Four! Because...only someone with that title could possibly be worthy of capturing a Legendary...of capturing Lugia.

But Jessica's thoughts didn't matter, because at that moment Haunter unleashed it's final attack. Covering her eyes as white light filled the arena in a blinding flash, Jessica blinked frantically until her vision returnd. Than she focused her eyes on the battlefield. Dimly registering that Haunter had been knocked out, Jessica searched for her Houndour. For a moment she was afraid that the little pup had been blown away by the explosion, but to her joy Houndour gave a short growl and emerged from behind a large spike. He was covered in a fine sheen of dirt and grit, but appeared to have taken no damage from Haunter's attack. “Good job, Houndour,” Jessica managed to say, overcome with relief. “Good job.” Her fire pup would continue to fight, and now would face Mirage's final Pokemon nearly fresh. She was still in this.

She settled back to watch as Mirage recalled Haunter to its Pokeball and made a motion with his hand. Slowly, a form appeared, moving from Mirage's body to the battle floor. Burning blood red eyes opened and examined the area with unrestrained glee and bloodlust. “Gengar,” the Pokemon chanted as it oozed out of the ground. “Gengar.” Jessica swallowed. A Gengar...that was no Pokemon to trifle with, especially since Houndour was her last Pokemon in prime fighting condition. “Houndour, circle Gengar carefully and then use Ember!”


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2010)

Jack didn't hear what Akita had said, as he was running far ahead. At three hundred meters he turned around and sprinted back. When he reached them Absol told him to do 10 pushups. And then run. And pushups. And run. The cycle continued till the sun set, and Jack felt very tired. He wasn't exausted, however. It was probably because of all the exercising he'd been doing.

Jack began heating up the last of the stew from yesterday. It was big, and would probably last the 9 of them for one more dinner and breakfast. This was probably how it would go till they reached Domino. Jack couldn't wait to get there. His parents had been overly protective of him and had never let him leave their little town. He really wanted to see the big city.

"Well, I think I'm going to turn in early Akita. See you in the morning". He then slipped inside his tent.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2010)

"Okay, see you in the morning." Akita and her pokemon finish eating as she cleans up as usuall, but she and her pokemon did not mind. "Let's go train, you guys" Akita, Ivysaur, Vulpix, and Silcoon leaves the campsite to train. "Okay now this will be on a two on two training session, intill I get another pokemon. Silcoon, train with me and Ivysaur and Vulpix who train with each other. Silcoon attack me with tackle use your horn. Vulpix use ember and Ivyasur dodge and use tackle." Silcoon look weird and does it anyway.

Ivysaur and Vulpix did what Akita ask and continues half of the night. Great work let's get some rest" Ivysaur leads the way back to the campsite as Vulpix and Silcoon follows. Akita fall asleep in her tent on the sleeping bag as her three pokemon fall asleep set for Ivysaur who had his eyes close but is not sleep.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2010)

*Rin?*

Skeptically Rin looked up at the ghost pokemon who was now doing lazy loops around the room bursting out with a giggle from time to time.  ?I don?t know??  She said eyeing the thing.  ?If that was the case I could think of better ways!?  Rin shook her head and laughed while stroking the pokemon on her lap.  ?You know?I don?t know if I would feel right just walking out of her and leaving them??  She looked toward Simon then toward the window?s at the sun trying to filter in.

After a few moments she shrugged then sighed.  ?I suppose we should go about whatever we are going to do??  Rin mumbled almost sadly as she fought the edges of her dream.  ?How about some breakfast??  She reached out and pulled her backpack closer not wanting to leave the warm confines of her sleeping back yet.  Pulling out some pokemon food she placed a couple of piles then pulled out a small brown bag.  ?I got these for Yuki and I but I?m sure she wouldn?t mind you having hers.?  Rin reached and pulled out a long maple icing covered doughnut then tossed him the bag with the three more inside.  ?Don?t want you to get weak!?  She laughed taking a bite then turning toward him and smiled while she leaned on the edge of the couch.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2010)

That night Jack learned the true horrors of his full moon side.

His dream was the worst nightmare he'd ever had. In it, he was angry at Akita for no reason. She hadn't done anything wrong. But that didn't matter. He hurt her. In his mind Jack was screaming at himself to stop it to no avail. Ivysaur tried to stop him, but the demon-Jack just laughed. He kicked Ivysaur onto the campfire and cheered as he writhed in the flames. Akita begged the demon to stop. It payed her no heed. Then, at the very end, a bloody knife help over his head, he-

"NOOOOOOOOO!!" Jack woke up screaming. Absol stuck his head through the tent entrance but Jack didn't see him. "I will not let that happen. I cannot let it happen". Then he slowly wispered "I know what I must do".


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2010)

Ivysaur hears someone scream through the night and wakes up as he fell asleep. He did not wake Akita but wake the others up even if they were tire from training. Vulpix and Silcoon wakes up and follows Ivysaur out the tent and follows Ivysaur. Akita stir but did not wake up, Vulpix looks back. Ivysaur, Vulpix, and silcoon went outside of Jack's tent Ivysaur looking for Absol.

"Ivy, Ivysaur" "What the heck is going on." 

Vulpix and Silcoon looks around for anything out of the place. The two looks around as their ears twitch for anything. Akita wakes up as she notice her pokemon are gone and sits up and notice something is wrong and leaves the tent.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2010)

Jack didn't want Akita to worry, so he said a bit loudly, loud enough for her to hear it "Don't do that Absol, you scared me! Well, I might as well get up now".

As he stepped out of his tent, he waved at Akita and her pokemon. As he breathed in the crisp morning air and watched the sunrise, he said "What a beautiful day. Well, lets get going!".

He began packing up their things quickly, and had set out in a few minutes.

The next two days were uneventful. Travel, training, eating, and sleeping. Jack remained cheerful for that time, almost too cheerful. His constant smiles bordered on creepy. If asked about that morning by anyone other than Absol, Jack just used the "got scared by Absol" story. He did tell Absol, about his dream though, away from prying ears. The disaster pokemon seemed to understand what had happened and Jack's plan.

On the afternoon of the third day, they arrived at Domino. "Why don't we find a hotel, Akita?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 28, 2010)

The Houndour circled Mirage?s Gengar with a growl as it sniffed the air. Genar laughs maniacally as it?s eyes lazily followed the small pooch Pokemon. Taking the opportunity the Gengar offered it by not turning with him, Houndour attacks it?s back with Ember. As the dark dog spat forth a fireball Mirage is quick to counter act attack. ?Gengar, Ominous Wind.?  he commands monotony. ?Gar.? the ghost says as it spins in place with it?s left hand outstretched. As the ball of fire come within range it is snuffed as Gengar laughs manically. ?Gar!? the Shadow Pokemon laughs as it dances around as it?s body turns a reddish orange before turning back to normal. ?Seems you raised your stars Gengar.? Mirage says with a bit of a smirk. ?Now why don?t we show the dog what a real pain you can be.? Mirage says. The impossibly large grin on Gengar?s face gets even bigger as it looks back at the growling dog. ?Hide and Seek.? Mirage says with an uncharacteristic grin.

Genagr with a final giggle bounds toward Houndour and vanishes into the shadows of the gym. The Houndour growls in annoyance as it sniffs looking for his ghostly opponent. But the Gengar is nowhere to be seen. ?Shadow Punch.? Mirage says emotionlessly as he pulls a hand from his pocket. ?Gar? a ghostly voice says as a punch hits Houndour square on the jaw. Sure it wasn?t very effective, and Mirage knew it. In fact he wouldn?t be surprised if this girl gave him a lecture on type advantages again, but perhaps she had learned that not all things can be helped or planned for. ?Gar!!? the ghost rattles out again as he slams another Shadow Punch on Houndour?s jaw before vanishing back into the darkness that the gym offered. With each punch Gengar threw only a fraction of the damage filtered though the Dark Dog?s natural immunity to the attack, but the point with the attacks were to show how much faster Gengar was then Houndour. 


Also by slowly whittling away at Houndour?s endurance Mirage could see what this girl was truly made of. Looking at his fingernails Mirage just listened as his ghost and her dog played tag, he just had to get the pup tired out or frustrated, then the real attack would come. Mirage?s own eerie eyes cut from his hand to Jessica. Then his glance fell back to the Houndour as he allowed his hand to drop. If the dog was anything like it?s trainer it was almost to the point of frustration. Catching his Gengar was like trying to catch the wind. ?Drain Punch.? Mirage says. Rolling from the shadows Gengar appears with that ever present smile. With a squeal of glee Gengar pulls it?s right hand up into the air. A strange greenish energy swirls around it?s fist as it starts to charge in with a chuckle.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2010)

Akita knows Jack been lieing to her and thinks it is the best he lie for now. "Sure, let's fine one, I know it is going to cost more that we are in a bigger city." They enter a hotel, "you go check in for us I want to do something right fast, if you do not mind." Ivysaur leads Akita to a phone as she feels the numbers and punch them in. Akita waits for a minute and Professor Mizu face ops up on a screen.

"Hi, Professor. Long time." "How are you, I have been waiting for a call or letter from you" The Proffessor says. "I been grea, a little ruff though. Anyway could you get me another guild pokemon?" "What's wrong with Bulbasaur" the professor ask? "Nothing he is getting bigger." "Okay think on a pokemon that who want and I will try to get to you" the proffessor says. ""Thankyou, and I talk to you soon, bye." "ivysaur leads Akita back to Jack where he is at.

"Ivy, Ivysaur."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2010)

Jack walked up to the front desk and asked what the price was. After paying the high price for a night and getting the room keys, he walked over to her, handed her one, and said "Heres your key. So, theres so much to do here, why don't we split up and meet back here at 8:00?". He needed to get rid of Akita for now so he could do what he needed to do.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2010)

"Sure I do not mind spillitng up, it is a big city and lots of people." Akita grabs a few fliers in braile and study them for few moments as Ivysaur waits for her. Ivysaur is still thinking if he wants to evole.

"Ivy, Ivysaur."

"Okay let's go" waving good bye to Jack and starts wondering the streets of  Domino as Ivysaur guilds her is weary about being in a big city as they continue walking. As they go to a park with a huge pond with different water type pokemon, Akita starts thinking what the professor had said.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 28, 2010)

*Jessica de Luca: Suofreight City*

She hated him. There was no other word for it. Forget Gym Battles, forget Badges, forget responsibity and the fact that Mirage was supposed to test her like this, that it was his duty to make the battle as hard as possible and as trying as possible, so that only the strongest could claim a badge, so that only the strongest could advance on to the Elite Four and hope to become the Pokemon Champion. Forget all of that. Jessica didn't care. This was personal. That smug bastard, his words dripping with boredom and disdain as he ordered his Gengar to use Ominous Wind, and then to play with her Houndour, to play with the Dark Type Pokemon as if this were some sort of game, and not Jessica's only chance. And his smiling face was the worst of of all. She hated him happy. She wanted him broken.

Some people had once commented that Jessica could become overly invested in events that were supposed to be fun learning oppertunities. Some people had never been heard from again. 

Gengar disappeared into the shadows and Jessica watched, jaw clenched, as Shadow Punch after Shadow Punch sent Houndour sprawling backwards. The attacks vanished and reappeared without warning and Jessica gritted her teeth as Houndour growled angrily. The fire pup leapt from spike to spike, trying to dodge his ghostly attacker, but nothing was of avail. The punches rained down right on target. Eying Mirage, Jessica felt her anger build even more. He wasn't even looking at the battle! Just examining his fingernails, the good-for-nothing jerk! Dropping her gaze back to Houndour as Mirage looked up, Jessica steadily ignored him. Houndour looked almost as mad as her. The Pokemon certainly was prideful, and this dancing about in battle made him angry. He wanted to sink his teeth into the opponent, to rend them with his claws. Jessica emphazied. She too would like to give Mirage one good solid punch. 

Soon enough though, Mirage made his move. As he uttered one lazy command, Gengar finally came out of the darkness, right hand glowing with green power. Jessica tried to remember the move Drain Punch. Er, Fighting Type, right? Which meant it would have twice the effect on Houndour, if she didn't do something drastic. She couldn't afford to have Houndour knocked out. “Houndour, Double Team and leap straight at Gengar!” she said, hoping the illusionary copies of the other Pokemon would throw of Gengar's aim. “And then use Dark Pulse!”


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2010)

The inside of the kidnapper's hideout was filled with caches of rare pokemon items. The people inside were startled by Zangoose's sudden attack, and even more when they saw who it was that ordered it. 

"Orange!?" A man in a black uniform exclaimed. He had the same seal on his chest as the one on the door, which Irving still couldn't remember where he saw it last. 

"He's here, isn't he?" She asked, grinning. "Give him up, now!" Zangoose slashed at one of the men, taking him down in one shot. Alarmed, the other mooks released their pokemon to attack. 

A corpish charged towards Zangoose, ready to use crabhammer on him. Zangoose steps aside moments before impact and trips the Corpish, then follows it up with a slash attack to its back. A pair of raticate follow up the Corphish's assault, with one of them chomping down on Zangoose's arm. The other raticate was about to attack Zangoose when a jet of water sends it crashing onto a crate of tms. The attack left the other Raticate startled enough for Zangoose to strike it with a crush claw. 

"See, this is why we shouldn't charge in blindly." Irving said, joining in the fray. Totodile was on his shoulders, blasting every enemy pokemon he sees with jets of water. A natu trying to attack Zangoose was repelled by Sentret jumping on it and scratching furiously.

"Irving, get upstairs! I'll handle these guys!" Orange said before shoving one of the kidnappers into one of the crates. 

"Got it." Irving and Totodile hurried to the stairs, where a pair of kidnappers were blocking the way. "It's Rotom's turn!" He released the lightning specter from its pokeball. Electicity arced around the eager lightning specter, who paralyzed the two kidnappers with bolts of electricity. To finish them off, Rotom blew an ominous wind at the trainers, sending them crashing through the door. 

He looked down one last time to check up on Orange. She and her Zangoose were doing well, so he decided to hurry up and save Mokuba. The second floor had only one of the kidnappers, but when they entered Irving was hit hard in the chest by a fist. A meditite was waiting for them inside, baring the way.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 28, 2010)

Bit by bit the mist retreated, and sun shine managed to find its way into the nicely decorated room. The two trainers were by now awake, with Rin's pokemon getting up too, while Simon's continued to sleep. Well one couldn't really blame Abra, as it required a lot of sleep to keep it's psychic powers in check. Charmander on the hand had no excuse, well he did, but it would only last so long. Simon smiled letting it rest a bit, as he felt that they would need the rest.

"Yeah you got that right. Maybe we should invite them to join us."

His eyes moved to the right, behind Rin as Gastly came into the room, using the wall, which was actually pretty interesting to Simon. A smile on his face suggested that he liked the ghost pokemon, and Rin's words only reinforced the idea of perhaps trying to catch the two. After all Simon had yet to make a "proper" catch where he would battle a pokemon in order to catch it. Gastly, on the other hand, was a bit confused, as it had no idea why the dark haired kid looked at him like that. The look reminded him of someone, which made the smile on his face vanish, both of them were... images of them. He couldn't believe it, and Mis seemed to have the same idea, and already engaged her favorite.

"Hey you want some?"

Simon kept a poke snack in his hand offering it to the ghost pokemon as he took a bite of the food Rin gave him. Man she really was a life saver, first the flash lights, then the dinner. And not to forget the cheering! Gastly slowly approached Simon taking a little cube of food and eating it, as Simon smiled.

"Thanks Rin. We'd totally be a lost cause without you. Hey you want to relax a bit longer, and then we could go and continue our trip?"

It was the hod honest truth, although Simon was like a walking encyclopedia of pokemon and geography, and all other sorts of information, he had no practical experience in the wild, which was a big deal when one was out by himself. For a moment he got to think about Tsuna, and if he was still alive, but surely his pokemon would keep him alive, well Blaze would.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2010)

Jack was walking down a Domino city street, trying to find...something. He didn't know what, though. Absol was at his side, interested in what he was going to do.

It was really quite amazing. In the short time sense they'd gone hunting, Absol had learned english at a remarkable rate. "Whar arb we bosing?"

"I don't know. I guess I'm looking for-"

Just then, as they rounded the corner, Jack spotted a small crowd gathered around two street performers. One was a clown and the other a juggler. They had an array of psychic pokemon, including a Mr. mime, 2 chimeco, and an Abra.

As Jack stopped to watch, Absol commented "I bon't thonk we ave tame for this"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2010)

Akita release her other two pokemon for they could enjoy the pond as well and relax a bit. A female trainer a year older came up to Akita "Can I ask for a battle. "Sure, I don't mind, but I wanted to relax. Are you guys up for a battle."

"Ivy."

"Silcoon."

"Vul."

"Can it be a one on one battle, because my rest of my pokemon got beat by Kabia, but that was awhile back and I wish to rechallange him again. Beside does all of our pokemon get hurt on a freindly battle" the girl says. "He is the gym leader, right." "Yes" the girl replies and release the pokemon she is going to use in the battle. The girl releases a pidgeotto as Akita thinks on her pokemon and choose Vulpix. The girl made the first move first as pidgeotto Gust and Vulpix dodge it. Akita is thinking to tell Vulpix to ember when in range.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 28, 2010)

Yuki grins “C’mon Kip!” Kip charges the Blue dog-like pokemon, leaping into the air and using water gun.  The Riolu dodges, using a quick attack into Kip’s stomach.

“Kip!” Yuki yells, as Kip gets up and gives a direct hit to the dog pokemon’s face.

The Riolu yelps, then uses force palm, knocking Kip into a muddy river.  Kip stumbles slightly, then begins to glow a bright white.  She gets onto her back legs and grows taller.

“Kip!  Are you alright?” Yuki exclaims.  The glowing stops, revealing Kip, the originally small pokemon is taller and different in appearance. The Mud-fish pokemon launches two messy globs of mud both hitting their mark on the riolu.

_‘Kip Evolved?’_ The dark haired trainer thinks, before, “Good job!  Now, Go Pokeball!” Yuki exclaims, throwing a luxury ball that she picked up at a lottery, at the riolu.  Both the trainer, and the pokemon hold their breaths as the pokeball shakes multiple times, then beeps locked.  Yuki squeals loudly, then runs over to her partner, picking up the pokeball in mid run.  She grabs her mud-fish pokemon, swinging her around, and giving Kip a huge hug.

“Eeewww!” Yuki exclaims with a giggle at the overly mucusy pokemon, even for her own species.  She lets Kip onto the ground, adjusting her bandanna, as Kip does the same thing.

“Tsuna!  I caught a Riolu!” Yuki says, then running over, and hugging the boy that she is traveling with.  

"Marsh!  Marshtomp!" Kip says to Blaze, very proud of herself.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 28, 2010)

As it started to get late, the street performers began putting away there pokemon, gathering any money they'd been given, and left. On impulse Jack followed them. Absol continued being confused but said nothing.

After about 10 minutes of trailing them, they were in a seedy neighborhood. They walked around to the back of an apartment building and knocked on a door. It swung open, let them in, and closed.

Coping what they'd done, Jack walked up to the door and knocked. As it swung open, Jack gulped nervously and stepped into the darkness, Absol by his side. The door creaked ominously closed.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 28, 2010)

As the battle continues "Vulpix use amber than use confuse ray." Vulpix spits out few fire as the Pidgeotto flies away from the fire. "Pidgeotto use Tackle" the girl said. the girl. Vulpix dodge again and made the Pidgeotto confuse. "Vulpix use ember once more. Vulpix spits flames at the Pidgeotto as the feathers on the bird were burnt taking some damage. "Pidgeotto, I do not want to continue, return Pidgeotto" the girl said. "Great work Vulpix" Vulpix runs towards Akita and she picks Vulpix up. "Thankyou for the battle." "Thankyou for letting me battle you.

"Hey I have an idea, let's have dinner together" the girl said. "I have to be back by 8:00, sure I join you." Akita notice is getting late and calls Vulpix and Silcoon back into their pokeballs as Ivysaur join them and starts walking down the street.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 28, 2010)

Mirage turned his attention back to his fingernails as the barrage of Shadow Punches rained down on the dark pup. It growled angrily as it tried to contend with the Gengar. He felt that familiar cold stare coming off Jessica that he had felt every time that he took the advantage in the battle, this girl was a bit of a hot head, and a specialty of Mirage’s. If his opponent couldn’t see past his actions then they would be beaten back and defeated. Dreams and pride crushed, like his was so long ago. Mirage’s eyes dilate as he he looks over his neatly kept fingers, he was once just like her. Brash and reckless in battle. Both personality quirks he hated with a passion. 

~ Reality Shatters as a Bright day Shines trough ~ 

A young black haired boy smiles as he opens his badge case. Inside were lined eight nice and highly polished badges. The boy sweeps his hair though the stripped area of his hair. He was heading to the Pokemon League. There he would claim the ultimate prize after facing down and defeating the Elite Four and of course their Champion. The boy’s cheerful mood however is cut short as a man dressed all in black lands before him and flurry of leaves. “Your badges, now.” the man says as he pulls a Pokeball off his uniform. The young boy, full of himself, Pulls out  one of his Pokeballs. “Don’t think so mister.” the boy says as he looses his loyal Shuppet. “Oh, is that your pitiful attempt at keeping them?” the man grins as his Pokeball bounces off the Ground. “Hypno!” a yellow Pokemon says as a Pendulum swings in it’s grasp.

The battle overall is short lived, the young boy and all his Pokemon are utterly crushed by this badge thief. As his last Pokemon falls the boy too hits the ground, and curls up as he is robbed. Tears flow from his eyes as the thief walks away. Later he is found by an Officer Jenny. But the damage was dealt, Mirage had lost faith in Humankind and more tragically. He lost faith that dreams could come true. 

~ Present ~ 

Mirage’s attention is snapped too as he feels it was time to strike and attempt to end this Gym Challenge. “Drain Punch.” Mirage says. Rolling from the shadows Gengar appears with that ever present smile. With a squeal of glee Gengar pulls it’s right hand up into the air. A strange greenish energy swirls around it’s fist as it starts to charge in with a chuckle. Jessica’s reaction was as Mirage thought it would be, the girl countered the attack with a combination of Double Team and Dark Pulse. Though out this battle Mirage wasn’t only testing her abilities as a trainer, but her sensibilities as a person. She, at this point, was an overly brutish person in personality. Well at leas to Mirage she was, perhaps he pressed her buttons to well. Every time she had done this method this match it resulted in her Pokemon being retaliated on harshly. Mirage on shook his head. Gengar turns his gaze toward his trainer. He knew immediately what was to be expected. That grin widened as he turned to face the attack with a grin.

Holding both arms out the Gengar embraces the attack as it slams into it and explodes. From the smoke Gengar’s body emerges and flies with tremendous speed slamming into one of the many spikes that littered the battlefield. With an umph it hits the floor with a bounce. It’s whole body shakes as a sinister laugh escapes it’s mouth. Ronnie steps back as the ghoul gets back up. “Show Houndour the true meaning of despair.” Mirage says monotony. “Pain Split.” he adds with some conviction. “Gar..” the Ghost says as it leaps into a blur. In a snap all the copies of Houndour are destroyed as Gengar appears before the real pooch. His ghastly hand wrap around the dog’s snout as he is forced to lock eyes with Gengar. “Gen…Gar.” the ghost says as a dark energy encompasses the two.  Energies fire into the air form both combatants, more form Houndour,  and combine. The energy spirals in the air for several seconds before it splits evenly and fall back into the combatants. With a hiss and a chuckle Gengar leaps back and dances as the dark pup fells the gravity of the battle for the fist time in the match.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 29, 2010)

Tsuna was looking interested the battle between Riolu and Kip, the first one was really fast.

"W-wah, she is getting a hard time my friends"he said a bit surprised by the dog pokemon?s speed.

_"Chicmhar,chim"_the fire monkey said

"Bagon"the little dragon yelled watching carefully the fight, mat be because his friend was part of it.

"/Even thinking that he is naive, he is serious in the important moments/"he thought smiling.But something attracted his attention, Mudkip was glowing.


"Wah don?t tell me..."Tsuna said to himself surprised by the signs of evolution.After the glow, he saw a Marshtomp forcing him to take his pokedex and search the information.

After that the battle was decided, Kip?s strenght was better than Riolu?s speed, and Yuki catched the blu pokemon.


?Tsuna!  I caught a Riolu!? Yuki says, then running over, and hugging the boy that she is traveling with. 

"Co...Congratulations!"he said trying to hid that he was blushed as the hell, because of the girl hug.

"Ok! Shinx come out!"the boy said makinmg Shinx to leave of his pokeball.

"Shinx"the pokemon said a bit sleepy.

"Right, guys this our new partner, Bagon" he said showing the dragon pokemon "Bagon", the other two only growled happily by the new addition to the team.

"We should get going, maybe Simon and Rin are worried"he said at Yuki,starting to walk.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 29, 2010)

As Jack entered the dark room, a curious sight met his eyes: A mixture of burly men and clowns sat around drinking, playing cards, and generally being dicks.

"What the fuck you want boy?" one of them asked.

"Get the fuck out of here!" another called.

"I don't think so" Jack said, releasing all his pokémon.

"Oh, the little shit head wants to fight, eh? Bring it on!" A bunch of them released their own pokémon.



_Ten Minutes Later_

All of his opponents' pokémon lay knocked out on the ground. One stupid man was among them, having tried to fight Jack himself and gotten clawed in the face by Absol. They weren't particularly good. Mostly grunts. "A-all right man, be cool, be cool," said a clown, backing away in fear. "Just tell us what you want".

"I want to join you" Jack said. "Join us?" piped up a muscley guy. "W-we're just a bunch of drunks!". A pained look filled Jack's eyes as he said "I want to join Team Mystic".


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 29, 2010)

"Have not caught your name, if I can trust you." "My name is Eliza, here we are pokemon can eat here too" Eliza says. Akita and Eliza enters the restrunt and they release their pokemon. "you have a great sort of pokemon, what is your next pokemon" Eliza ask? "It will be the the Legendary Pok?mon Raikou." The girl smiles and orders her food and so does Akita. Akita feeds her pokemon as well. As they continue eating "we could check out the pokemon museum, for information on anything, or your friend is worry about you. 

Ivysaur stops eating "Ivy" "it's fine with me and Jack can worry."

"It's fine after we finish eating and check out the town some more." "After that I have to leave to the pokemon ceter for some things" Eliza says to Akita. Akita smiles and finish eating as they split the bill for the food. "Vulpix, Silcoon return" the two pokemon returns to their pokeballs. Eliza returns her pokemon back to it's pokeball and set off for the museum.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2010)

Irving needed to defeat the Meditite fast. He sent Rotom into the room, unleashing a gust of cold wind into it. Being a psychic type the attack was super effective, doing enough damage to force it back. 

"Now!" Irving yelled.

"Toto!" Totodile jumped off his shoulder and followed up Rotom's ominous wind with a bite attack. To finish things off Rotom blasted its trainer with a paralyzing thunderwave. 

"Hurry, we need to save Mokuba as fast as possible!" There weren't any other trainers inside the second floor, so Irving hurried up to the third. Just in case he would need it he picked up a couple of potions and TMs from some open crates, just in case he would need them.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2010)

*Rin…*

Blushing lightly Rin nodded.  “Thanks…just a lesson I learned from my Mom.”  She said softly before standing.  She continued to nibble at her doughnut as she wandered the room.  The gloom had been so deep the night before and combining that with the amount of times they had been scared, she obviously didn’t take in the beauty of the place around them.  “This place really is gorgeous.  It’s so elegantly appointed…”  She ran her hand over the smooth oak tabled behind the couch and then cleaned off a couple of pains on the stained glass lamp.

“It really was loved…”  She walked to the window and leaned on the window frame.  “I mean it even has a garden out back.  I can just imagine how it looked when it was at it’s prime.  The pokemon that wandered in and out.  Look!”  Rin straightened up as she saw the sun reflecting in the distance.  “It’s even got a lake!  Well…I assume it belongs to this house…”  Rin continue to smile as she thought about the house and it’s grounds.  “I think I need to call my Dad when I can…”  She said straightening up and finishing her doughnut.  She turned back to Simon with a sunny smile.  “Are we about ready to go?”  

“Misdreavus Mis…”  The little ghost sounded sad causing Rin to look up at her.  

“What do you think?  How should we approach this particular situation?”  Rin asked Simon still looking at the ghosts.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 30, 2010)

Akita and Eliza pays for entering the pokemon museum "I want to be your tour guild, I did not want to say anything before about your eyes, upsetting you" Akita says to Akita. "it's okay and sure, I want to know any new information about Sairu an the pkemon." 

"Ivysaur." "That is right."

"Your Ivysaur is in top shape" Eliza says to Akita. "He is sort of my guidan and a good friend." Eliza starts the tour talking and describing what Akita could not sees. Akita could not touch the artifacts of Sairu and just listen to her new friend. "15 mintues intill closing" the person on the loudspeaker said. "Anything else you want to know before we leave" Eliza ask Akita. "No, I learn something new eachday." Akita and Eliza leaves the museum and splits up. Eliza leaves for the pokemon center and Akita leaves to go back to the hotel.

As Akita is walking a group of man jumps out of no where and grabs her by the arm. "Let go, Ivysaur use razorleaf." Ivysaur throws sharp leaves at the man. Akita picks up cane and hits the man hard against his face. The other man runs towards Akita, Ivysaur vines comes out and trips the other man up. Akita jumps out of the way. Akita runs as Ivysaur keeps up with her. Reaching the hotel and enters and starts walking around the hotel seeing what to do before heading up to her room.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2010)

Yuki blushes slightly as she sees the boy blushing.  She lets go of her grip then backs away, tossing out her Grey-blue Eevee, then the riolu.  “Here’s our new teammate guys.  Be nice and have fun.” Yuki says, as the Eevee glares at the newcomer.  The sun setting, “Well, I think we should hurry back to the safari zone, before it gets too late.  Rin and Simon are probably worried…” Yuki says, at the same time Tsuna did.  She nods, and the group begins to walk.

*Three hours later…*

“Do you know where we are?” Yuki asks Tsuna, pitch black darkness soaking in.  The only light is from Blaze.  “I-I’m a little scared.” Yuki says, pressing up against Tsuna, physically shaking.  That was when  a Noctowl made a flapping sound, as it was flying off the tree.  Yuki lets off a loud scream, that echoed throughout the forest.

“Sh-should we stop here for the night…?” Yuki asks Tsuna, nervousness overcoming her in her voice.  Her body continuing to shake.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 31, 2010)

Three hours, three hours had passed since they started to walk, all the way was calm now with Bagon and Shinx inside their pokeballs, until the night fell up on them.

“Do you know where we are?” 

"N-no  I don´t know /Damn! I´m lost again why the hell it only happens to me T-T/ "he said shaking. 

The forest in the night was so scary and Tsuna was trying not to wet his pants.Even with Blaze´s flame illuminating the place he was nervous, and Yuki nerve also was not helping so much.

After some moments he felt the girl pressing her body against him, which forced the boy not to die by a heart failure because of the combination of the combination of fear and the touch of the girl.

Then they heard a weird sound,a Noctowl made a flapping sound, as it was flying off the tree.Yuki lets off a loud scream which scared Tsune even more if it´s possible and he fell unconscious  by some seconds but didn´t fall to the floor because Yuki was holding him.

Blaze looked at his trainer and sighed, then using a Scratch on Tsuna´s back without Yuki noticing it, the monkey returned him to the reality.

“Sh-should we stop here for the night…?” 

"Y..yeah, that´s a good id..."he was saying but another strong and terrifying sound interrupted and forced him to grab the girl´s hand and taking Blaze with the other arm he started to run  desperately.

"WAAH.... we have to get out of this place now! T-T"He said to the others still running. Tsuna stopped, tired by running so fast.

"I....I... hope we´ll be safe here, we should rest"he said breathing fast, and checking around with the look but without letting go the girl´s hand.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 31, 2010)

Akita went to a vending me still shaking up a bit, "Ivysaur, could press the botton for a poke soda." "Ivy" and as a vine came out as Akita push a dollar into the machine and Ivysaur push the button as the can came out of the lower part with a cover. Akita feels for it as a guy came over "Can I help you with anything" He ask Akita. "No, thanks. I am fine with my Ivysaur next to me." "Okay, and becareful there are people out to get pretty girls like" the guy said to her and walks away.

"Ivy, Ivysaur." "Just becareful and I have a feeling Jack will never come back."

"Wait up for a minute, do you have the time?" "It is 7:45" he replies. "Thankyou" Akita bows and heads outside to the open area behine the hotel. Akita lets out Silcoon and Vuulpix, "Okay, Ivysaur, Vulpix, and Silcoon, it time to train again." Akita gives her three pokemon different commands for them to do with their moves they know intill it gets  darker. 

"Return Silcoon, Ivysaur, and Vulpix." All three went indside their pokeballs and Akita walks back to the hotel. As she walks by Jack's room, Akita stops and knocks. Hearing any sound Akita guess he is not back yet or sleeping. Akita keeps walking to her room, she falls asleep on the bed not relizing today was busy and excited. She fells her pokeballs and knows her three pokemon are safe.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 31, 2010)

A snail probably had the same pace as Simon, when it came to getting out of bed. The rookie trainer was a person who enjoyed many things, getting up early was not one of them, but today he was actually feeling energized and rather motivated with the blond Rin traveling with him. Abra was sleeping, with no intention of waking up any time soon, as Simon passed by to look at the dusty house, while Gastly looked at him.

"Gas..."

Rin's comments went hand in hand with what he was thinking, these two although having a home seemed to be quite lonely, and seemed to have developed a liking to the two young trainers, with Misdreavus bonding with Rin, and Gastly liking Simon in a way.

"I agree, we should see if they are interested. Maybe even get this house as a bonus! Hehehe..."

He said jokingly as Gastly turned in a 90 degree fashion, not entirely sure of what Simon was talking about. Charmander knew what was happening and much like his trainer made its way out to get some fresh air. For some reason this seemed like one of those days where you should enjoy your moment of peace while you could. Taking Abra back into the pokebal Simon looked at Rin with a smile.

"Hey Gastly? I like your style. So how about you joining our team and going on a big adventure. Join Rin and me? I think you'll like it. Plus you get to scare tons of people. So?"

Walking towards the door, Charmander, on the other hand found that it was locked. Looking for the key wasnt really his thing, so the pokemon jumped up performing a back flip, and using its tail to bust the door with a strong swing. Looking at Simon after he landed again, in a "What?" fashion the fire pokemon just went on through the, now fully broken, door as if nothing happened. Before that happened Gastly listened to Simon as he extended his invitation, and then looked at Charmander doing his little stunt. His smile couldn't be hidden at this point, as the ghost pokemon developed a liking to this group.

"Gas! Gastly!"

"I take it that's a yes."

The Gastly was nodding with a wide grin, as Simon looked at him and then back at Rin. A smile on his face could be seen as well, he just got another pokemon.

"Seems like we just got another one. I'll be waiting outside for the two of you."

Putting his back pack on, and holding his hoodie in his hand Simon slowly walked out of the room, with Gastly following, and taking a look at the giant picture on the wall, and a small beige envelope as it went out the door, and for the first time in a long time it felt happy. Misdreavus now had a choice to make as well.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 1, 2010)

*Rin…*

An apprehensive look crossed Rin’s face as she watched Simon leave.  She turned and gazed up at the picture over the fireplace.  Chicky and Vee remained silent sitting on the sofa.  “Thank you for letting us use your home…”  Rin said quietly as Misdreavus floated up next to her.  They both continued to stare at the picture.

“Misdreavus…”  The pokemon said quietly it’s eyes flickering from Rin to the picture then the now broken doorway that the others had gone out.

“You are welcome to come with us…”  Rin bit her lip looking at the ghost.  “I mean…You don’t have to.  This is your home…but…”  She smiled at the pokemon.  “I don’t want you to be lonely…please come with us Missy?”

The Misdreavus looked at Rin then back up at the picture.  You could see different emotions on it’s face as it stared, bobbing slightly in the air.  For several moments it did nothing more than look at that picture then it turned to Rin.  “Misdreavus mis!”  It called and did a summersault in the air.  

Rin laughed and reached out but the pokemon zipped up to the fireplace and looked as if it kissed the picture then moved down to the aged envelope that Rin hadn’t noticed before.  It pushed the paper toward Rin to emphasize that Rin needed to take it.  

Tentatively Rin took the envelope.  “Okay….”  She put it in her pocket and then shouldered her pack.  “We will read it in a bit.”  She smiled at the pokemon who spun in the air again.  “Let’s go guys!”  Rin and the pokemon ran behind Simon.  “Hey…I don’t know if this means anything…but I think we are suppose to read this…”  She showed Simon the paper that had turned dark yellow with age.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 1, 2010)

While Rin had a moment of peace to speak to Missy, the rest of the group would slowly advance to the exit, with Charmander now using the door knob instead of breaking down every single door, well he broke a total of three doors, which was in Simon's perspective quite enough. Gastly just laughed as he watched the little fire pokemon jump up and do back flips like in a video game, and using the tail almost like a boxing kangaroo to smash the wooden doors down. It certainly was an interesting bunch.

"Do you think Misdreavus will join us as well?"

"Gassss"

Spinning like a wheel next to Simon Gastly gave his response, and it was quite the positive one. Their little group seemed to get bigger and bigger with every adventure they underwent. Walking past the room with all the armors and pokemon masks Simon took one final look as Rin's footsteps could be heard in the background.

"Something looks different about it..."

Indeed it seemed like something was off in that picture, with Gastly missing, which was obvious, but something else seemed to be missing as well, although Simon couldn't quite put his finger on it. He leaned on a Ditto statue and tapped his finger on it, as he tried to recall what it was... But with Rin coming with the old letter in her hand the young trainer focused his attention on her.

"A letter? Seems really old... Go ahead Rin-chan, read it."

Gastly levitated back to Charmanders height as it stood in front of its face, giving it a mean look while Charmander flexed his muscles. Those two would have none of it, while was a bit anxious to see what was in it. He looked at Rin, wondering what it could say.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 1, 2010)

Ivysaur wakes up in thr middle of the night and he releases himself from his pokeball. He starts wondering around the hotel looking for Jack.

"Ivy, Ivysaur" When you come back Jack, who have some other pokemon to deal with size me." He walks back to the room and sees Akita is still sleeping. Ivysaur jumps on the bed and fall asleep next to her. When the sun rise came up Ivysaur rise and wakes Akita.

Ivy, Ivy, Ivysaur." "Jack left and never coming back. He took advantage of you. Ivysaur looking at the door. Akita hears Ivysaur and wakes up "It's Jack right, you are trying to tell me he left again. It's okay. He needed to work out his problems. Akita gets ready, by taking a shower. Ivysaur leads Akita down to the breakfast she is sad for a bit. She releases Silcoon and Vulpix.

"Vul."

"Sil."

Vulpix jumps on the table and Akita pets her as Vulpix finish her food. "You guys are right, I can't stay down, I got to focus on the next gym battle." Akita starts eating her food as the same guy came over "Mind if I sit down." the guy ask Akita?" Akita stops eating and Vulpix jumps down next to Ivysaur and Silcoon. "Sure, you can sit down" Akita wipes her mouth. "So, what are your plans" he ask Akita. "I am going to battle the gym leader." "I heard he is tough and also know his brother has been kidnap. I don't know if he is up to battle any trainer right now" he says to Akita. "We see if I go see what the people who work for him says. I will see you around."

Akita picks up her four plates and walks to throw them away. Felling and pulls out two pokeballs double the size"Silcoon and Vulpix return." Silcoon and Vulpix returns to their pokeballs as Ivysaur leads Akita in the right direction to a trolly to take to the gym in Domino City. Ivysaur gets on Akita's lap and enjoys the ride as Akita smiles kindly to other people on the trolly as Akita awaits the stop as Ivysaur looks around as Akita listen to the people.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 2, 2010)

If one wanted to get to Long Coast City there were a few ways to it. Along with the roads and wood paths one could see quite a few bug pokemon, obviously not the favorite of some trainers, but also a few trainers and explorers. The area surrounding the city was ideal for catching them too, as one could find all sorts of bug and poison pokemon.

"Alright then last round."

A small clearing in the forest was occupied by such a trainer. He wasn't in his regular fancy suit, rather he was wearing a gi and holding a pad as a Hitmonlee unleashed kne after knee while holding him in a clinch position. Sweat was present on both their bodies as several other pokemon could be seen nearby. A few were watching the intense training that Hitmonlee and his trainer did, while a few others simply enjoyed the hot sunny day. A sharp beeping sound could be heard signalizing the end of the final training round.

"Mate! Good job buddy. The last round you really put it on me."

His name was Henry, 20 years of age, and a season trainer. The sweaty pokemon just gave a thumbs up as it turned around and walked towards Shelly the Cloyster. The water pokemon knew the drill as it used its water gun to give ice cold baths to whoever was done with the training as to shock their muscles a bit further. Such a training was certainly difficult but it was what everyone in the team wanted, to push themselves further inside a team, much more then they could on their own. Whipping the sweat from his face Henry looked over at a sleeping Arcanine while Aggron was yelling out war cries as usual, after seeing such a display of work ethic and spirit. It was simply pumped and wanted to go and break something, which only made Henry smile. He just loved his current team. Granted he had a bunch of pokemon but this one had a particular chemistry that made it really fun to have.

"Alright guys who's up for lunch?"

He asked cheerfully as a bunch of poke food was prepared for the 6 pokemon team, and those six could eat quite a bit. With Leafeon by his side the white haired trainer enjoyed the break with his pokemon, as he knew that he would have to continue with his task in a bit.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 4, 2010)

Chapter 14: What, it's already time?! The poke egg hatches!!

Ace and Samuel had finished their battle, the two of them went to the Pokecentre, him with his Turtwig on his shoulder, Ace sealing them all up since they were all a bunch of troublemakers against each other.

They walked in calmly but Ace suddenly got pulled by his shirt
"Where have you been?! You are like one of the most irresponsible trainers I've seen these days, just leaving the egg like that!!"

Ace was shocked, he wasn't aware he was gone for such a time, he was lost in thoughts as he hurried to the room in which the egg was hatching.
("Should I make Poliwhirl be witness of this? Would he even care?")
Before Ace could make a decision Poliwhirl released himself from his ball and slapped Ace and turned toward the cracking egg.
Looking impatiently toward it but remaining quiet.

The egg cracked open and in the lower half sat a tiny Cleffa which slowly tried to open his eyes getting used to the first light that shines down upon himself.

Poliwhirl jumps up happily and Ace decides to join in on the fun, Poliwhirl quickly stands still and glares at Ace, Ace gulped and backed off.

Poliwhirl grabs the Cleffa and holds it up to Ace.
"Eh?"
"Poli! Poli!!"

"I think he mains you have to catch it..." Nurse Joy states.
Ace grabbed the first ball that was in his bag and threw it at the Cleffa.
Capturing it succesfully in the pokemon's new Moon Ball.
Poliwag immediatly pushed the button and released Cleffa again.
Cleffa jumped up to Poliwhirl and made a high-squaking voice.
Poliwhirl showed off like a big daddy pumping his arm, making the Cleffa even more hysterical.

"Well...Atleast Poliwhirl now has someone to get along with ehehe.." Ace laughs uneasy


----------



## Burke (Apr 4, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Chapter 14: What, it's already time?! The poke egg hatches!!
> 
> Ace and Samuel had finished their battle, the two of them went to the Pokecentre, him with his Turtwig on his shoulder, Ace sealing them all up since they were all a bunch of troublemakers against each other.
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E9 "_Poke-Trouble!!_" Part 1​
When we last left off, our hero had just finished with his first pokebattle. Although it had ended in his defeat, he was still overjoyed to have taken part. With their fight over, Ace and Sam headed over to the pokecentre for various orders of buissiness.

Sam and Ace had just walked through the threshold of the SparTo him, it smelled like the dentist, sickly in a sense, but oddly better than the city aroma. 

Before the boys had time to do anything else, Ace was suddenly dragged away by a loud pokecenter attendant. 

"Oh thats right, your egg you talked about is here at the pokecentre." He said after hearing the situation. Sam then reveled in the event that was transpiring. The egg seemed to be trying to hatch. As this happened, a flash of light appeared next to the boy which quickly turned into Ace's Poliwhirl. The big blue pokemon seemed to have a sense of owner ship to the egg as it stared at the miracle. Then, before their eyes, a baby Clefa emerged from the cracking egg. The poliwhirl became joyous.

"Turtwiiig" Sam's turtwig marveled.

The baby Clefa was then captured by Ace, and then released by the poliwhirl which quickly scooped up the baby pokemon and then began to pump its fist triumphantly.

Sam had become lost in the goings on around him, but then suddenly remembered what he came here for.

"Ah, oh, ummm," He said looking around, "Nurse Joy, i have an injured pokemon that just was in a battle, could you check up on him for a while?"

"Of course." The said joyously, as if she could act any way else.

Sam then handed over shinx's pokeball, and then grabbed the mysterious ball he obtained earlier today.

"Oh, and um, this pokeball was given to me by some sort of trainer that looked out of his wits. Im afraid that the pokemon inside could be injured, could you take it too?"

"Sure, sure." She replied. She then walked into a back room with the pokeballs as Sam turned back to Ace.

About half a minute of poliwhirls galavanting later, a scream was heard in the back room followed by a frantic nurse joy who came barreling through the swivel door, her nurse outfit tattered a bit.

"Oh my, this is a problem."

"Woah! What happened?"

"Turtwig?!" It said in shared confusion.

"Well i had just attached your shinx up to the machinery and i went and opened the other pokeball and... it got out of hand."

"Out of hand?" And right after sam said this, the same door that nurse joy had fallen through burst open off of its hinge.

"Gi gi gi gi gi!" Strange sinister laughter could be heard.

The haze cleared and there standing menacingly was a Gible. The pokemon that once resided in the mysterious pokeball had emerged.

"Is that... my pokemon?"

The Gible then rampaged around causing havoc to the room, laughing as it did.

"Gi gi gi gi gi!" 

It then stopped and looked at poliwhirl and the clefa it held tight. It grew a big smile, and charged the newborn pokemon.

"Gi gi gibaaa!"

"Watch out!"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 4, 2010)

Chapter 14: What, it's already time?! The poke egg hatches!! II

The just released pokemon immediatly attacked Poliwhirl and Cleffa, 
Poliwhirl quickly pushed Cleffa out of the path of the opponent's tackle and took on the hit himself, falling down. 

He stood up but immediatly took a dragon rage head on, blowing him away through the wall.

"P-Poliwhirl!!"

Suddenly the Gible get's blind-sided by a dragon rage attack, making it super-effective on him.

Before him stands a glowing Cleffa, waving his hands from left to right.
Striking with one hand straight forward punching gible straight to the face.
With a straight angry face
"Cleffa!!"
he suddenly begins to sway and sings with a high-pitched voice.
Making everyone in the vacinity feel drowsy.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2010)

*Rin?*

For a moment Rin only contemplated the yellowed and aged envelope in her hand.  ?I don?t know??  She mumbled as she walked.  ?I mean?It was probably personal??  The misdreavous floated before her and nudged the paper up as if to encourage her.  Rin began to turn the envelope over and felt something hit the back of her head.  She whirled around expecting to see the ghastly but it was hovering on Simon?s other side and nothing was behind them.  ?Damn I wish that would stop??  She growled rubbing her head then turned back around and proceeded to pull out the contents.

The paper was obviously as old as it?s container and was written in a very precise and beautiful script.  Rin held it gently worried that she might damage then paper then began to read so that Simon and the pokemon could hear?


_To our beloved pokemon,

I can still remember the days that each of you came into our lives.  The sense of accomplishment, fulfillment, and joy can only be trumped by those exact feelings that you have brought us continuously through out our lives.  

It was because of you that Henry and I met that cold day in the tower.  I dare not imagine how empty my life would have been if you two hadn?t played the pranks that you did.  If you hadn?t done the things that you did that brought the four of us together that long ago day.  You two were there for us when we needed you.  You were the force that kept us going through the adversity that challenged us.

When we thought that we couldn?t deal with life after the loss of those we loved.  You comforted us.  It was because of your pushing and prodding that we found a new joy in life.  You gave us a constructive way to pour out our grief.  With you we founded this great sanctuary in the massive land around our loving home.

I don?t think any words that I put in this letter could express completely how grateful Henry and I have been to you over these many, many years.  But, unfortunately like most things that time has to come to end.  I don?t think it was a big secret or something that would come to surprise anyone that once I lost my beloved that I could no longer find the will to go on.  

As much as I love you and want to stay here and see these pokemon, this land, and you protected this old heart and body of mine is finally taking it?s last weary breaths.  I have lost the ability to speak these words to you and I can only write these final words with an ache in my heart, wishing that I had the foresight to actually tell you how Henry and I have felt about you.  Forgive me my dear loves.  Please understand that I wish we could have stayed with you forever._


At this point a Rin paused wiping her eyes and fought the sob that threatened to escape her.  She looked up at the misdreavus then to the ghastly who were both looking as if they were ready to sob with her, though the only thing that came from them were slight whimpers.  Rin looked to Simon then gave a sigh before continuing, the paper shaking slightly in her hand and the script becoming noticeably worse as if the author was forcing herself to finish.


_To you I give everything that meant anything to Henry and I.  The house, the land, and the care to the pokemon that live here.  I hope that you don?t mourn our loss over much and will feel free to go with other trainers.  To have so many more adventures that you can look back on as fondly as I do.  

My time is growing shorter and I don?t believe I can write much more.  Though I don?t feel I can add much more to this than I already have.  Just using different words to express how much we loved and respected you.  

To anyone that finds this.  Please take care of them, treat them right, show them the life they deserve and I?m sure they will bring you as much joy and love that they gave to Henry and I.  And please make sure that they know how much we loved them.  They now have everything we had and with you being with them, you in turn must take care of all of that.

We leave in your hands the fate of The Heart and Soul Pokemon Sanctuary.  

Forever and Always,

Calera_


Rin stopped fighting the tears and put her arms around the whimpering misdreavous.  She paused in her walking and turned and looked toward the house.  ?How could we not??  Rin mumbled through her tears then looked toward Simon.  Vee and Chicky hugged her legs also moved by the letter.  ?Such wonderful people??  she wiped at the tears but continued to hold the ghost the best she could.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 5, 2010)

The young woman kept up with Tsuna after grabbing Kip, until he stopped.  As they kept their hands interlocked, she slipped, falling foreword, but since the pair’s hands were together, she just fell to her knees, sliding a bit.  She blushes, “Um, thank you…for not letting go.” she says, then stands, “I’ll go find some wood with Scar…and…oh crap.” she says, letting her backpack fall to the ground, and looking in it, “Rin has the food…” she mumbles to herself, “If you don’t mind, I’ll go find some berries that us humans can eat.  If you want to go get the firewood, or come with me, it doesn’t matter.” she says, Scar walking with her as she cowers into the darkness.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 5, 2010)

Jack sat on a harsh metal cot, the world swaying around him. Absol sat at his feet, Honchcrow roosted on a metal pole jutting out of the wall, Numel sat by the furnace, and Squirtle hid under the bed.

It had been about a week sense he'd joined Team Mystic. At his own request, he'd been sent to Team Mystic's main boat base. Here he trained with other initiates, though he was a bit more experienced than them. Not much had happened.

In the corner, a monstrous growl was uttered.

He sighed, casting his mind back to the day he'd gotten the beast. It has been his first day on the boat, He'd been told all new Team Mystic members were entitled to a free pokemon from the repository, though the best were kept for the beginners. "Well, what _do _you have left?" he'd asked. Boy, had he eaten his words.

The Ralts he'd been given was a beast that attacked anyone, an insane killer...well, it couldn't kill anyone, though it certainly wasn't for lack of trying.

Yep, this was going to be fun.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2010)

The boy blushed when he noticed that he was still grabbing Yuki?s hand.That was a weird day.After that Tsuna heard her, saying something about food.

"/Now that she mentioned it, I?m hungry/u-_-"he thought making a weird face.

?If you don?t mind, I?ll go find some berries that us humans can eat.  If you want to go get the firewood, or come with me, it doesn?t matter.? 

"Hmm...O-ok i?m going for the wood, takecare"he said and started to walk in the opposite side with Blaze on his shoulder.

Tsuna got in to the darkness, but with Blaze illuminating the place he was a bit more relaxed,only a bit more.

"hmp...this day was weird or not?"he asked to the little monkey who was now on his head.

_"Chimchar,chim"_the pokemon said confirming it.

"We?ve been fighting, running and getting scared the whole day"he said remembering all the things that have passed in the day.

"And more strange,for some reason I have been blushing a lot"he said more to himself.

 He walked some minutes until he arrived to a place full of wood and leaves that could be used to make the fire.

"Right, Blaze help me please" he said the fire pokemon nodded and the two of them began to pick the wood."This is enough, we should go"he said, but after some steps, a group of three Poochyenas appeared in front of Tsuna and Chimchar.

The monkey instantly jumped in front of his trainer, prepared for the battle, but Tsuna thinks that Blaze has had so much activity for today so...

"B-blaze, wait, let Shinx to handle this"he said with a fearful voice,the pokemon sighed  and returned to Tsuna?s side.

"Shinx, come out"he said throwing the ball to the air, the lion came out and got the situation instantly, he fired up himself only to think a battle with three pokemons.

"Shinx!"the pokemon roared in battle pose.

"Shinx, it?s dark and we?ve to wait for Yuki, so let?s end this with a fullpower Spark!"the pokemon growled and attacked.

*5 minutes later*

"Good job buddy, you need to rest"he said and putting Shinx in his pokeball started to walk, trying to not awake the now defeated Poochyenas.

They walked until the place where they left their stuff, and started the fire.

"We have luck, we found the wood near of here, now let?s wait for Yuki, if you want it, you can rest in your pokeball"he said to his friend who yawned.

_"Chimchar"_the pokemon whispered and nodded, then he got in to his pokeball to have a good nap.


----------



## Burke (Apr 5, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Chapter 14: What, it's already time?! The poke egg hatches!! II
> 
> The just released pokemon immediatly attacked Poliwhirl and Cleffa,
> Poliwhirl quickly pushed Cleffa out of the path of the opponent's tackle and took on the hit himself, falling down.
> ...



----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel
S1E9 "_Poke-Trouble!!_" Part 2​
Sam was lost in confusion after the manic gible started attacking. He was sure that the little Cleffa would get hurt.

The Gibles Tackle hit Poliwhirl head on after he moved cleffa out of the way. Gible then jumped back and unleashed a dragon rage on Poliwhirl which sent it flying through a wall. Sam wasnt sure what had happened next, but it seemed as if the Cleffa did a dragon rage of its own.

"Wait what? Hey, that was Copycat."

The super effective shockwave directly hit the Gible. The Gible tried to stand again, but Cleffa was right in front of it, and before the Gible could react, the Cleffa had used Pound. Then, the angered Cleffa used sing to put the Gible down and out, but without realising, putting everyone else out as well.

"Hey watch what your... doing." Sam said as he drifted off.

"Tur... twig." It said, concerned for Sam, but the it fell asleep as well.

"Oh dear." Nurse Joy said as well before she too slumped down.

Every one in the room was knocked out due to Cleffa's attack.

"Cleffa?"

Then out from the back room, Nurse Joy's Blissey emerged.

"Blissey?" It saw the sleeping people and pokemon and felt she had to help.

In no time at all, Sam, Nurse Joy,and Ace were proped up in chairs. Turtwig was placed in Sams lap and the knocked out Gible and Poliwhirl were in the care room with shinx. Cleffa was in the room watching over Poliwhirl.

Ace was the first to wake up.
[END PART 2]


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 6, 2010)

Ivysaur fell asleep on Akita's lap. Akita is thinking this ride is so slow, as she feels the trolly move at a turtle's pace. Akita pulls the cord stopping the trolly. Carrying Ivysaur and steps off of the trolly. She keeps walking the five blocks to the gym. Ivysaur wakes up from his nap. Ivysaur moves around in Akita's arms to be let down. Akita puts Ivysaur down, as Ivysaur looks at the tower.

"Ivy, Ivysaur." "I am guessing we have to battle to the top." Ivysaur release his vines from his back. Ivysaur leads Akita inside of the Domino gym.Akita and Ivysaur keeps walking to a front desk. A man who could be dead of boredom.

"Excuse me, I am here to battle Mr. Kaiba. Do you know where I can find him?"

The man looks at Akita and answers in a bore voice, "Like every other trainer who wants to battle him. Get in line and battle your way to the top."

"Thankyou." Akita is thinking that secretary reminds me of a SlowBro. Ivysaur guilds Akita to the line and waits for the battles to begin. As the line gets shorter Akita became nervous. She calmes down as she is next in line. 

"Hey Ivysaur, do you think these battles will be tough?"

"Ivy,Ivy,Ivysaur." "I do not know, but we are going all the way up."

Akita smiles as she understands Ivysaur. The doors open to the elevator. Akita and Ivysaur enters the elevator. The doors close behine them and goes up a level.

"This is weird, we are going to battle in here?" 

"Yes, are you ready to battle?" a women ask?

"You also work for Mr. Kaiba." Akita nods as she waits for the women to release her first pokemon.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 6, 2010)

With the meditite trainer out of the way Irving headed for the 3rd floor, where hopefully Mokuba was. 

The 3rd floor was completely empty, save for a single man standing in front of the window. He wore the same uniform as the grunts Irving had beaten, but his had a white cape. 

"So we meet again..." The man said. 2 chimecho and 2 magnemite enter the window, the glow of psychic energy and arcs of electricity surrounding them. "You may have ruined our operation in Northwind, but in this one we shall prevail!"  

Waves of psychic power blasted out of the chimecho's eyes. Rotom's light screens absorbs most of the damage, but the magnemites colliding with Irving and Rotom didn't. 

Former Mystic Admin Houdine relished the sight of the boy who ruined him in the eyes of the boss being injured. What's more, their operation to kidnap Mokuba Kaiba was a success. Soon, Houdine will regain his status.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 6, 2010)

"Yes and also the rest of people that is going to battle you" the women replies. She pulls out a pokeball from her dark blue jacket. "Let's go, Vaporeon." The Vaporeon came out it's poke ball. 

"I choose Vulpix." Akita pulls outs Ivysaur pokeball. "Return Ivysaur," Ivysaur went back inside of his pokeball. Akita feels for Vulpix's poke ball and throws it as Vulpix comes on out.

"Vul, Vulpix." Vulpix looks at the Vaporeon ready to battle it. 

"Vaporeon use Aurora Beam" the women says as her Vaporeon moves it's head for Aurora beam as it is release.

"Vulpix dodge by using quick attack." Vulpix quickly dodge it by gaining speed to dodge the attack. "Vulpix use tail whip before Vaporeon could attack." "Vaporeon use Water Gun, now" the women says. Vaporeon starts shooting water at Vulpix. Akita's Vulpix dodge the water and runs quickly slaming her body in to the Vaporeon. Vulpix starts slapping the Vaporeon with her tails.

"Vaporeon use bite on the Vulpix" the women says to her Vaporeon. The Vaporeon bites Vulpix's tail. "Vulpix use ember." Vulpix spits out embers at the Vaporeon who took damage. "Finish it with quick attack." Vulpix takes the advantage and runs quickly towards the Vaporeon smashing her body into the Vaporeon. The women sees that her Vaporn could not battle any more. "Return Vaporeon" a stream of light came out and the Vaporeon went inside of it's pokeball. "This is only the start of it" the women says to Akita.

"Return Vulpix. You did a awesome job." "Let's cotinue with our business." The women puts her first pokeball out and puts it in her jacket. Pulling out another pokeball, "Pikachu, come on out." Akita feels for Ivysaurs pokeball and pulls it out.Ivysaur I choose you." Ivysaur comes out of his pokeball and looks at the Pikachu. 

"Pikachu use Thunderbolt, then follow up with double team." Pikachu release a great amount of lightining at Ivysaur. "Dodge it and use razor leaf." "Ivysaur dodge but gets it by the lightining. Pikachu then dupicate its self. Ivysaur did not release his leaves instead release his vines. Ivysaur swings his vines hitting every Pikachu intill it hits the real one.

"Pikachu use Iron Tail" the Pikachu starts running at full speed as light surrounds it's body. "Ivysaur dodge and use razor leaf." Pikachu came in fast as Ivysaur dodge and releases his leaves. Pikachu attacks Ivysaur with his tail as the leaves blocks the move. Ivysaur gets hit by Pikachu's tail. Pikachu falls to the ground and did not move.

"What happen?" "You did not watch out for leech seed, that Ivysaur launch at your Pikachu." The women sighs as she returns her Pikachu to it's pokeball and calls out her last pokemon. Akita feels for Ivysaur's pokeball and pulls it out."Return Ivysaur, awesome work." Akita waits for the next pokemon before heading to level two.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 8, 2010)

While Houdine gloated about his inevitable and ultimate victory, Rotom lashed out at his pokemon with an ominous wind. The chimecho winced as the ghost-type attack did a number on both of them, forcing the sentient bell creatures to keep the distance between them and Rotom. "Trying to fight, boy?" Houdine asked mockingly. "It's worthless! You can't beat me by yourself!" 

Irving got up from the floor, a pair of pokeballs in his hands. "Like I care!" He yelled. "Where's Mokuba!?"

"That information is classified. You must defeat me, the great Houdine first to gain it!" 

Totodile and Happiny were released from their pokeballs, the former standing alongside Rotom, while the latter Irving held in his arms. Mokuba's Sentret reared up on his shoulders and readied to attack. "To save Mokuba, we will."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 8, 2010)

The women pulls out her last pokeball and throws it releasing a Charmeleon. Akita is thinking Ivysaur is good against fire types, but I do not want to wear him out. Akita feels for Silcoon's pokeball and pulls it out."Silcoon, come on out." "Silcoon came out of her pokeball and looks at the Charmeleon as Akita knows it is a fire type.

"Charmeleon use SmokeScreen then use Dragon rage" the women says to her Charmeleon.

"Silcoon use string shot." Silcoon spits silk at the ceiling of the elevator as Charmeleon use dragon rage. Akita dodges it as a hole could be seen through the elevator. "How you mandage that" the women ask. "Silcoon use tackle." Silcoon drops down back to the floor and gain speed and hits Charmrleon with her horn.

"Charmeleon use Slash, before Silcoon gets away again." Silcoon raise it's defences as Chameleon claws came down on Silcoon taking less damage. "Silcoon use tackle again." Silcoon runs towards Charmeleon and hit it by her horn again as Charmeleon could not take much more. Thewomen pulls out Carmeleon's pokeball. "Return," Charmeleon return to it's pokeball. "You do not have control of your pokemon and you will lose against Kaiba." The doors of the elevator open and the women steps out and the doors close as the elvator goes up.

Silcoon notice a camera in the evevator and spits silk at it covering the lens.

"Sil,Silcoon." Who ever getting a sneak peak, not anymore.

The elevator stops and the doors open as a man gets on. "You have beat level one, but you will not get pass level three." "Can we get the battle on, to see if I pass level three." "very well, let's start. Flareon come on out." "I am sticking with Silcoon." "Flareon use Quick Attack then use Ember. Silcoon gets hit by Flareon's body. As Flareon spits embers at Silcoon it somehow hits the Flareon. "Silcoon take advantage and tackle then doge by using string shot."

Silcoon hits the Flareon with her horn and dodges away to the ceiling to get away from the Flareon. "Flareon use sand storm. "Silcoon use harden, string shot, and takle." Silcoon unstands that her master may have a plan. Silcoon raises her defence against the sand and starts shooting silk behine the Flareon to make it stay in place. "Flareon use ember to set your self free. It is too late silcoon tackles the Flareon as the Flareon flops to the floor.

"Not bad for a good start, return Flareon. The Flareon returns to it's pokeball and the man puts the ball on his belt. The man pulls another pokeball from his belt as he did not release it yet as he waits for Akita to make her move first. "Return Silcoon." Akita waits for the man to make his move. Akita feels for her pokeballs and makes her decision. Both Akita and the man release their pokemon at the same time.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 8, 2010)

*On the Road to Merri Town*

After he finished eating William quickly thanked the boy and his father for the meal before he packed back up and left with a friendly wave. That was a nice gesture William thinks as he walks along, but that detour had cost him time, time that he felt he shouldn?t have wasted. Gritting his teeth he knew that he?d have to make double time if he wanted to get back on schedule. Several hours passed as he power walked along, at this rate he would make Blast Mountain before night fall. But what William couldn?t plan for was the set of events that he would soon be forced to set off. As the Poke-Heights  Pokemon Center came into view William had a gut feeling that something was defiantly wrong. He fears were confirmed when he reached the center. He spies two hoods standing guard in front of the sliding doors.

When they spot him they approach. ?Leave your Pokeballs and scram boy.? one says as he slams his fist into an open palm. ?What?s going on out here?? a familiar voice roars. The two goons straighten into attention as they salute as a familiar man wearing a suit emerges from the Pokemon Center. ?Oh it?s you again. Rough luck that you had to fall across my path again.? the man says as a puff of smoke leaves his mouth. ?And  I think the odds are on our side this time.? Sabrewulf says as he doesn?t see the other trainer that was with William earlier. ?So lets make short Work of this situation.? the older man says as he pulls a Pokeball out of his pocket.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 9, 2010)

Akita relese Ivysaur from his pokeball and the man releases a Feraligatr. Akita is thinking this is intersting, only using lightining, fire and water type pokemon for each realm. I thought I would be facing off snake like pokemon that is ancestry to the dragon. But these types could be related to the attacks could be use in Kaiba's battle as well. "Feraligatr use Dragon Claw then use then use Water Gun." Akita stops thinking "Dodge and use razor leaf." As Ivysaur dodges Feraligator's claws as the claws made another hole in the elvator. ""What if this evelator falls and I request to take the stairs."

"This evelator will not fall to the first level," Feraligatr shoots out water one its Ivysaur. It felt refreashing to Ivysaur and Ivysaur keeps dodging the water gun and hits Feraligatr with his leaves. The Feraligator gets hit by Ivysaur leaves. "Feraligator use Focus Punch." Ivysaur dodge and use vine whip." Feraligator's arm came foward as Ivysaur dodge taking on some damage. Ivysaur grabs Feraligatr legs and triping him to the ground. "Get up and finish Ivysaur off by Dragon claw." Feraligator claws as came at Ivysaur as Feraligator stops. Ivy covers Fergator's body sucking out it's energy.

"Not bad for a punk, return Feraligator," the Feraligator returns to it's pokeball. Akita is thinking atleast you di not know I am blind. She feels for her pokeballs and finds Ivysaur's pokeball and pulls it out. "Return Ivysaur" A stream of red light came out and Ivysaur went into his pokeball. Akita feels for Vulpix's pokeball. The man puts the pokeball on his belt and pulls out is pokeball. 

Throwing it and releasing a Elekid. Akita pulls out her pokeball "Come on out Vulpix." Vulpix looks at the Elekid.

"Vul,Vulpix."

"Elekid use ThunderPunch." Vulpix use quick attack to dodge, than use confuse ray." Elekid went for Vulpix with its arm with lightning spark comes out of his arm. Vulpix dodge quickly as Elekid punch went through the power box as a pure black out in the evelator. Hey, sir. Let's finish battle in pure darkness." Vulpix came near Elekid and made him confuse. "I agree to finish this battle intill they fix the problem. He does not know what happen to his Elekid. The man is thinking I do not want to hurt this trainer, she probly sue Kabia anything happens to her. "Elekid find Vulpix and use ThunderShock." "Vulpix dodge and use ember. After that use quick attack."

Elekid radomly shock items in the evelator. Vulpix dodges and shoots fire at Elekid. Elekid stops shocking items and stop being confuse. Elekid gets hit by the fire and Vulpix runs at Elekid to finish it. The lights came back on and the man is shock by which pokemon won the battle. "Elekid return, best of luck." The doors open to the evelator. The man steps out and the doors close. "Vulpix you were great, maybe you can start off for the next battle."

"Vulpix," and the evelator goes up another level. Akita is still weary about the evelator falling to the ground.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 11, 2010)

Jack sat in the cafeteria of the ship, picking at his food with disinterest. He was surrounded by a group of other Team Mystic recruits, who were laughing and joking around. Jack supposed they could be called his friends. Or at least the closest he had here.

Suddenly a conversation two were having caught his attention. "So I was in the training room, right? And I called out my Mime Jr. to train. And the little bastard says to me, he says: "Master, I haven't eaten in days...please...!"".

The other commented "Ungrateful little ingrate. What did you do?"

"Well, I had to teach him his place right? So I started beating the hell out of him. Then, as he lay on the floor crying, I punted him twenty feet across the room!"

"I bet he learned his place!" The other laughed.

Jack was shaking with rage. At his feet, Absol asked "What shall you do, when faced with ideals so different from your own?"

In response, Jack slammed his food tray into the trainer's face and stormed out.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 11, 2010)

With Misdreavus going around Rin as she opened the letter and went on to read it Gastly left Charmander and hovered next to Simon. The letter was trully written from the heart, and it brought tears to many of the present individuals. With a tight squeeze Simon held Gastly, hugging the ghost pokemon as Rin finished reading the letter.

"Bwaaaahaaa!!!"

Loud cries came from both of them, as they allowed themselves a moment to release their emotions. Charmander just looked at them somewhat confused, thinking that it was a bit overly dramatic perhaps, but then again it was an emotional moment for Gastly. They cried a river, as one could hear Simon's words.

"Don't worry! Hmph we'll love and raise you."

Sniffing a few times while uttering some other encouraging words the Gastly actually accepted the new trainer and spinning like a top went on to give Charmander and his trainer a big happy lick. They were a team now, it was done.

- _Some time later_ -

A bit of time would pass with everyone now finally coming together and moving out of the house, with the letter remaining in Rin's possession. Simon's Charmander and Gastly went on to become quick buddies and actually played with each other, with Charmander imitating a power ranger and using Gastly as a mask or something of that sort. It was actually quite funny and interesting to watch. Simon observed them as he and Rin continued to walk and reach a path with a sign showing them where they were.

"Long Coast City?"

It showed to follow a path to the right, while the other showed that the left would lead them to the Safari Zone. The competitive urge went like electricity through the fingers of the young trainer, and he knew where he wanted to go. He now had three pokemon, solid ones actually and he wanted to get his first badge.

"Rin-chan, I was wondering if it would be alright with you to go to Long Coast City first, and then to the Safari Zone? What I'd like to do is challenge for my first badge, and I know there's a gym in Long Coast city."

He actually didn't know who was leading it, but whatever, it wasn't like he had much option in choosing his opponents in this matter. He waited a few seconds before finishing his question with a smile on his face.

"So what do you say. Wanna come with me and continue this quest?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 12, 2010)

Akita hears creaking from the evelator as it screech to a stop as a female who is wearing a blue skirt and a white halter top. Akiita can hear her high heels as the women walks onto the evelator as the doors open and close. "I could congrat you on your two victories but it will end. I know you have not spooken much from what I heard from the others" the women says coldly.

"Nobody has spoken much in this battle" Akita says coolly as Vulpix is near her legs. "Lets this bttle begin" the women takes out her pokeball from her jacket's pocket and throws it as her pokemon is release. "Psyduck, give me hand, it's time battle." "I am sticking with Vulpix" Akita knows she have the disavantage. "Pysduck use Water Sport then use Zen Headbutt" the women says in the same cold tone. Akita is thinking I can't use ember or any fire attacks. As Psyduck use Water Sport. "Vulpix use quick attack to dodge and go up the wall of the evelator to do so."

Psyduck starts mediataing then runs towards Vulpix then use his head. Vulpix quickly runs up the wall as Psyduck slams into the wall of the elevator. Vulpix runs down the wall as Vulpix starts slapping the Psyduck with her tail. "Psyduck use water gun to use the presure from the outside of the evelator to set you free." "Vulpix back off, your Psyduck will body slam you into the opposite wall." Vulpix stops and watches out for Psyduck who unstuck his beak from the wall and it's the opposite wall.

"Finish this now Vulpix, use quick attack." "Psyduck use Fury Swipes." The two pokemon run and jump into the air swiping at each other as they both land on the opposite side neither Vulpix or Psyduch flinch. After a few minutes Psyduck falls to the ground. The women glares coldly at Akita. The women pulls out Psyduck's pokeball, "return Psyduck. Psyduck returns to it's pokeball. "There is somethind weird about you." "Everyone is different," Akita feels for Vulpix's pokeball and pulls it out. "Vulpix return," Vulpix return to her poke ball. Akita feels for her next pokemon's pokeball for the next battle.

The women puts away Psyduck's pokeball and pulls out another pokeball and throwing. The women had a cold smile on her face as her Electrike came out of it's pokeball. Akita feels for Silcoon's pokeball, "I choose Silcoon, come on out." Akita throws the pokeball and Silcoon comes out.

"Sil, Silcoon." "A disvantage, what does Akita is up too."

"Electrike use Thunder Fang." "Silcoon dodge by using stringshot." Silcoon dodge and raise her defence as lightning strikes every where from Electrike's attack. Silcoon took on some damage so did the evelator. The lights went out leaving both trainers in darkness. The evelator starts sliping back to level two. The evelator stops, but there is no power, both the women and Akita are still in darkness. "Do you want to keep on battle, even in these conditions." "Heck yeah. Silcoon stay calm and use tackle." "I love the darkness, Electrike use Quick Attack.

Silcoon starts spitting silk at the back end of Electrike to slow it down as Silcoon tackles the Electrike with her horn and hangs on has Electrike tries to shake the Silcoon off. "Electrike use Thunder Wave to fry her bug." "Silcoon use harden than use tackle." As the lightning strikes Silcoon as she raises her defences. After the attack Silcoon tackles the Electrike as the Electrike could not take on any more damage. The lady takes out the pokeball that belongs to Electrike "return Electrike." the Electrike went into it's pokeball. The lady had nothing to say. Akita feels and pulls out Silcoon's pokeball."Reurn Silcoon, rest for now." Akita feels for Ivysaur's pokeball and waits for the women to choose her next pokemon for the last battle.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 12, 2010)

Yuki sets Kip onto the ground, then wanders around, slamming into a tree.  She drops onto her butt, then gets hit on the head by a barrage of fruit.  She lays back, ?Guys!  Look!  We?ve got some food!  And Daddy didn?t think I learned.  Ha!?

?Eev, Eevee.? Scar says to Kip.

?Tomp!  Marshtomp, Shtomp!? Kip growls at Scar.

?Vee?Eevee, eevee, vee.? Scar says, spinning around as Yuki began to pick up the pink fruit, putting it in her backpack.

?Hey guys, do you think we should go to the next town instead?  It seems like a waste to keep getting new pokemon, y?know.  I think we need to become better friends.? Yuki says with a smile, as she takes a deep breath, trying to hold her fear of the dark back.

The three walk in the direction of Tsuna, once the fire was in sight, she tosses her pokeballs at the pair, ?Time for a rest guys.? she says, as the pair disappear into the pokeballs.

She walks into the clearing, ?I?ve got Magost berries.  They?re delicious.  And crunch like apples.? she says with a grin.

Yuki walks over to place the berries next to Tsuna, ?Woah!? she exclaims, tripping.

*THUD*​
Knocking Tsuna to the ground, falling onto her hands and knees over him, her pale skin became flushed with embarrassment, ?E-er?Um?? she says, her heart beginning to race.

_?Crapcrapcrap?Stupid Yuki and Your off balance body!? _Yuki screams to herself in her mind.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2010)

Tsuna was waiting,he was really hungry so his stomach made some strange sounds for a while, until he heard Yuki.

“I’ve got Magost berries. They’re delicious. And crunch like apples.” she says with a grin.

"Oh That´s good, thanks"he said smiling and watching at the food.

Yuki walked over towards him, but she tripped and knocking Tsuna to the ground, he closed his eyes by the little pain on his body, he didn´t noticed until the srike arrived and that was something weird.He rubbed his head and opened his eyes, Yuki was on him, a bit blushed,and he as an idiot under her in the same situation.

"/Damn, she is so close to me/" he thought blushed.

"Umm... e-rr...  Yuki-chan c...can you g-get out of me?"he said, the girl just nodded, and an uncomfortable silence was present.

"I...I guess we should eat and go to sleep soon, I-I was thinking if you have any problem with going first to the next city instead of the Safari Zone?"he said at last, trying to break the shameful moment.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 13, 2010)

Yuki leans to the right and falls onto he side, she hands him a berry that fell on the ground, “Yeah, I was already thinking that with Kip and Scar.  I hope Rin and Simon get the same idea.  They probably will.  I heard there was a pokemon contest at Long Coast city, I will need to work with move combinations…” she babbles, blushing, then takes a bite of the berry, “But, If I remember correctly, Sasori leads the gym there.  So…Yeah…” She says, as both trainers' pokemon fade back out of their pokeballs, eating the rest of the berries that the pair didn’t.

“Well, it’s time for bed…” she says, stretching with a yawn.  She curls up on the ground, laying her head on the ground, Scar curling up under her arm, Riolu laying against her back and Kip digging a hole on the edge of the clearing in the mud.  “Night…Tsuna…kun…” She says, her eyes slowly closing with each word.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2010)

"umm...yeah, good night Yuki-chan"he said to the girl who was already trying to sleep.


The night passed so fast for Tsuna and Yuki,the morning arrived and they woke up to start the new day.

*Now*

On their way to Long oast city, Tsuna and Yuki found a trainer, after some minutes of a talk he and Tsuna started a double-battle.

_"Oddish,Poliwag go!"_ the trainer said showing his grass pokemon.

_"Oddish,Odd"_

"Ok, Blaze, Bagon let´s go!"Tsuna sai all fired up.

_"Chimchar!!!"_the fire monkey said, so excited.

"Bagon!"the dragon pokemon said, and after that he  gave Tsuna a headbutt on his stomach knocking him to the floor.

"*cough*...*cough* WHATWAS THAT FOR!"he said yelling at his green pokemon who only smiled.

"/T...this guy will kill me one of these days/ Ok let´s fight"and with those thoughts and words the battle started.

"Bagon bite in Poliwag, Blaze ember on Oddish!"he said,  his pokemon obeyed and attacked as he said, but the other two were a good combination, with Poliwag blocking Blaze´s attack and Oddish hitting Bagon Before he could get near them.

"They´re good... Blaze use Flamewheel on Oddish, Bagon ember on Oddish as well"the strategy was clear, handle with Oddish at first.

The two pokemon started the attack but Poliwag answered with a powerful Watergun, defeating Bagon´s ember and striking Blaze with a direct hit.The fire monkey crept away by the water attack.

"Blaze are you Okay?"he asked to Chimchar who was standing up now.

_"Chim...chaaar!"_the pokemon roared and started t glow, that only means a thing, he was evolving, after the glow stopped a monkey with a long tail and a flame at the en of it and with a mask was in Chimchar´s place.

_"Monferno!"_ the pokemon growled and started to act as if he was boxing, after that his ounch glowed a bit and hit the floor, a crack was made by the impact.

"Bagon"the green pokemon said surprised by the scene.

"Blaze this is great, you have evolved and learned Mach punch, now let´s teach´em a lesson"he said and the Monferno nodded.

"Ok let´s end this in one strike, Bagon headbutt and ember at full power against Oddish, Monferno Mach punch at ful power at poliwag and then ember!"he said 

Monferno was the first one to make it and with a very fast speed, he arrived at Poliwag´s left side and connected the punch, after that his tail flame grew a bit and used a powerfull ember, defeating Poliwag. Bagon made his move with a great skill aswell and also defeated his opponent.

"Woah...what a good fight"he said to the other trainer returning to his normal attitude, the other one just nodded and witha handshake he left.

"I guess we can still going right?"he said to Yuki and putting Bagon in his pokeball he congratulated Blaze by his evolving.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 13, 2010)

The women spoke into a radio "Is the evelator safe to continue or postpone the battle till futher notice." The women listen and nods. She brings out a pokeball throwing it on the battle feild. Akita listens as her opponit's pokemon is release. Akita hears a Typhlosion. Akita pulls out Ivysaur's pokeball and throws it. "Come on out Ivysaur out in the open."

"Ivy, Ivysaur." "Darkness awesome." Ivysaur pricks his ears up to hear Typhlosion.

"Typhlosion use Flamethrower" the women says to her Typhlosion. Typhlosion open it's mouth as a great flame came out of it's mouth. "Ivysaur dodge and keep dodging intill you get a good range." "Typhiosion now use Quick Attack " as Typhiosion quickly runs toward Ivysaur. Ivysaur dodges the Typhiosion's attack and Ivysaur see to strike. The lights turns back on as Typhision is on the ground in ivy weak. "I guess you are okay." As the evelator goes up back to level three as the women pulls out her pokeball and returns Typhion back to it's pokeball as the doors open and the women leaves and the door shut behine her.

The evelator goes up to level four Akita is excite knowing she is close to battleing Kaiba. 

"Ivy, Ivysaur." The evelator looks like swizz chesse."

The doors open as another man wearing iblue to his shirt to his shoes. "Hello Miss. It is a pleasure meeting you." "I could say the same thing about you." Akita feels for Ivysaur's pokeball to switch out again. For what this man has instore for her. "You are almost to the top, but you will not face Kabia just yet." This man pulls out a pokeball "Growlithe time to battle." "Ivysaur ready to take another fire type."

"Ivy,Ivysaur." "Yeah, let's do this."

Akita smiles "Growlithe use Flame Wheel" the man says to his Growlithe. "Dodge and use tackle." Growlithe runs towards Ivysaur as flames came towards Ivysaur. Ivysaur dodge has his vines comes out and lifts Growlithe  about to slam it to the ground. "Growlithe use Ember at Ivysaur. Ivysaur drops Growilter and dodge as Growlithe's flames. "Ivysaur use razor leaf, okay." Ivysaur flings his leaves at Growlithe as the leaves made some damage to Growlithe. "Growlithe use Fire Fang." Growlithe towards Ivysaur. Ivysaur dodges and uses his vines to grab Growlithe and throws him into a wall. "Finish it by using Tackle." Ivysaur runs towards Growilthe and tackle him hard. As a KO for Growlithe, "Return, Growlithe." It return to it's pokeball. Akita feels for Ivysaur's Pokeball and pulls it out."Return Ivysaur," Ivysaur went into his pokeball and waits for the man to release his next pokemon.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 13, 2010)

A few weeks passed. Jack had been reprimanded for the fight, but not harshly. The higher ups enjoyed some action every now and then. He learned more about Team Mystic. He learned about the base. He even found himself learning about being a trainer. He was still unhappy.

One day Jack found himself in the tech repository of the ship. There was a large collection of pokeballs, TMs, and other technology. What really caught his attention were the pokedexs.

In particular, he found an entry in one about Ralts:

Ralts behavioral log:

Ralts is a timid Pok?mon that will hide if it senses hostility, but becomes a little braver if it senses happy feelings and optimism from others. If its trainer is in a cheerful mood, this Pok?mon grows cheerful and joyous in the same way. If its horns capture the warm feelings of people or Pok?mon, its body warms up slightly.​
Jack set the pokedex down and strolled back to his room, the gears in his head turning.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 14, 2010)

The man throws his next pokeball and release his pokemon as a Kingler comes out. Akita is thinking a Kingler as she hears it move and clamps it's claws. Akita feels for Vulpix's pokeball and throws it onto the battle feild. Akita is thinking this guy did not say anything when he release his Kingler. The man study Akita's moves before making a move. "Kingler use Ice Beam." "Vulpix use ember than dodge." "Kinglar shoots ice at Vulpix who shoots flire at the ice making it steam all over the battle feild. Vulpix takes the advantage and smacks the Kingler with her tails.

"Kingler use slam." The Kingler use his body to slam into Vulpix. "Vulpix use ember than use quick attack Vulpix shakes off the last attack. Vulpix spits out fire. "Kingler use bubble beam."  The fire and water collide making more steam in the evelator. Vulpix takes the chance and runs very fast towards Kingler as Kingler use Ice beam. ""Vulpix use Ember to free yourself." "Vulpix spits fire to warm things up as she took on some damage. "Kingler use Slam." "Vulpix dodge." Vulpix dodges the Kingler Vulpix runs quickly using the ice on the floor to gain more speen as she runs quickly slaming her body into the Kingler. Smacking it into the wall. Vulpix use her her tails to smack the Kingler. Vulpix backs off as the Kingler did not move.

The man takes out Kingler's pokeball."Return Kingler, you did well." The Kingler went inside it's pokeball. Akita feels for Vulpix's pokeball and pulls it out."You were great Vulpix, return." Vulpix yawns and enters her pokeball. The man puts away Kingler's pokeball and brings out his last pokemon for this level. "Shinx, come on out." Akita puts away Vulpix's pokeball and feels for Silcoon's pokeball. Akita throws the pokeball,"Silcoon, come on out." "Silcoon comes out of her pokeball and looks at the Shinx. Akita waits for this man to attack first.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 14, 2010)

Jack soon arrived at his room, his trusty Absol perpetually at his heels. Breathing in deeply, braced himself and opened the door.

As expected, a symphony of growls and barks hit him. The Ralts rattled its cage, saliva dripping everywhere. Jack's plan was an all or nothing sort of deal, but either way the problem would be fixed; either Ralts would become docile, or it would maul him and be, based on his experiences with Team Mystic, euthenized.

He kneeled in front of the cage, thinking _happy thoughts, happy thoughts, happy thoughts_. It shouldn't be too hard, seeing as he was in his cheerful stage. He hoped the pokedex had been correct.

Jack reached out and unbolted the latch on the cage, taking Ralts by suprise. As he gave her a warm smile, she struck out, trying to hit him with a weak arm. He gently caught it and began petting her head. Startled, she rushed to the back of the cage, to confused by actually being treated kindly to attack. Jack sighed heavily. It was working.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 14, 2010)

*Rin…*

“Um…”  Rin bit her lip slightly as she looked in the direction of the Safari zone and then in the direction of Long Coast City.  She could see the look of honest anticipation on Simon’s face but she also worried about Yuki.  They had gotten separated the day before and she had no idea how her sister and friend were fairing.  “I suppose…”  Rin thought for a moment about Long Coast City.  Something about the name was ringing a bell in Rin’s head.

“Tor torchic!  Tor tor chicchic!”  the little flame pokemon began to nag at Rin and pull on her leg toward the city.

“Chicky?  Why would Yuki go there?”  She looked down confused but then realization crept across her face.  


_“You will be an amazing breeder Rin!”  Yuki announced happily as they walked across the massive ranch.

“Do you think so?  Really?”

“Of course.  There isn’t any one better suited for the job.  Not even your Dad!”  Yuki tossed a ball that their nine-tails loved to chase and it took off at a dead run while Chicky and Kip walked near them.

Rin blushed slightly at the praise as she watched the fake predator and prey situation with the ball.  “What about you Yuki?  What do you want to do?”  

“Me?  Hmm…” Yuki thought deeply as she kicked a rock.  “You know what?  I think the contests would be tons of fun!”  She then squatted down as the nine-tails came running back dropping the ball in front of her.  “Wouldn’t it be tons of fun Mr. Snookums?”  Yuki said baby talking to the pokemon who began wagging each of it’s tails in return causing Rin to laugh.  “Our first one would be in Long Coast City wouldn’t it?”  She continued to baby talk before bursting into laughter with Rin._


The memory caused Rin to laugh as she looked down at Chicky.  “You were right as always.”  She grabbed the little pokemon and hugged her close as Simon and the others looked at them confused.  “Yuki wants to do contests.  If I am remembering right Long Coast City has a great one so I think they will be heading that way anyway.”  She put the torchic down and grabbed Simons hand as she began to run excited at the thought of seeing her sister again soon.  “Don’t want you to be late for your battle now do we?”  She laughed dropping his hand after several steps and began to run toward the city with the others in tow.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 15, 2010)

Akita starts hearing a voice, it is not the man speaking it was the pokedex. "Shinx, All of its fur dazzles if danger is sensed. It flees while the foe is momentarily blinded. Akita is thinking we need something for speed. Akita feels for Silcoons pokeball and pulls it out, holding it out. "Silcoon return," Silcoon returns back into her pokeball. Akita feels for Vulpix's pokeball and throws it out, Vulpix comes out onto the battle feild. "Vulpix, I need help battling this Shinx." Vulpix nods, "Okay, let's begin. Shinx use Spark." "Vulpix dodge and use quick attack."

Shinx came charging at Vulpix to paralyzing Vulpix. Vulpix dodge by running quickly away from the Shinx. "Shinx use Bite." Shinx finds Vulpix and it Vulpix as Akita's Vulpix took the damage. "Vulpix I believe in you to get up and shake it off." Vulpix gets up Akita smiles, "Vulpix use quick attack than use ember." Vulpix shoots ember at Shrinx as the Shrinx dodge. Vulpix runs quickly at the Shrinx causing it some damage. "Finish it by using Spark." Shrinx charge at Vulpix as it hits Vulpix body with, Vulpix falls to the ground. Akita feels and pulls out Vulpix's pokeball,  "return Vulpix. You were awesome.

Akita puts Vulpix pokeball back and feels for Silcoon's pokeball"Silcoon come on out, give me a hand." Silcoon came back onto the battle feild. "Silcoon use String shot at Shrinx." Silcoon shoots silk at the Shrinx as the shrinx dodge. Silcoon keeping shooting silk as the Shrinx keeps dodging the silk. Akita hears the Shrinx breathing hard and so does her own Silcoon. "Shrinx finish this Silcoon with charge." "Silcoon use tackle than harden." Shrinx release a runs towards Silcoon quickly. Silcoon dodge on the silk in the evelator. Silcoon tackles the Shrinx with her horn on it's back.

"Shrinx throw it off of your back." "Hang ten, if you are throw off land on the streams of silk." Shrinx throws Silcoon off as the Silcoon fly into the silk. "Use Bite," Shinx could see Silcoon hidding in the silk and attacks where Silcoon is. Silcoon raises her defences. "Shinx let's finish this use charge." "Silcoon use harden again than use tackle." Silcoon raises her defences again as Shinx charge at Silcoon. Silcoon run at Shinx. Both of them clash against each other with their attacks. Both pokemon are breathing hard. Both trainers wait to see which pokemon goes down or the battle will continue. Shinx falls to the ground, "you did great Shinx" the man says in shock. He pulls out Luxray's pokeball "return, i am guessing that you are blind and do not want to be put down for any reason or excuse for it."

Akita only nods and feels for Silcoon's pokeball and pulls it out. "Everyone have their own problems and work around them.Return Silcoon." The man nods has he puts Shinx's pokeball away as the doors open and the man steps out as the doors of the evelator close behine him. Akita sighs as the evelator goes up.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 17, 2010)

Today was gonna be a good day, so much was pretty certain. Getting the two ghost pokemon in their team was great, and would surely be a lot of fun. At first their destination was the Safari Zone, a wild field full of pokemon exclusive to that area, but as the days went past and their adventures continued the duo of Simon and Rin decided to go to Long Coast city, where the young dark haired trainer wanted to challenge for his first badge, while Rin was looking to meet Yuki and possibly take part in the contest. Missy actually had potential for it, Chiky too, well Eevee as well, so pretty much all her pokemon could be good at contests if she actually decided to go that way.

"YEAH!!!!"

The loud yell could be heard across the grassy plains as Rin pulled Simon into third gear and the two trainers went on to run towards the city, with several of their pokemon following with smiles on their faces. Gastly seemed to be the most happy out of the bunch, as it laughed quite hard while following Simon and Rin. Charmander also had a smile on his face but the feeling of anxiety also set in, as if he was going to battle.

"Wooo we sure did a long run..."

Was the comment given by Simon several minutes down the road, after they tired out a bit, and continued in a more normal pace. In the distance one could see the the tall buildings of Long Coast city, as Charmander pointed out to them.

"Char?"

"Yup that's our destination buddy."

Gastly would spin like a wheel beside his trainer while looking at the trees next to them, noticing a silhouette approaching.

"Gasss!"

With a somewhat bored look to the right Simon tried figuring out what Gastly wanted, but soon enough he also saw the approaching figure. A Arcanine, actually a big one and someone was riding it. A white haired dude, seemed a bit older then Simon. With quite some speed the Arcanine went in their direction as Simon tapped Rin on the shoulder, pointing at the two.

"Look, it's an Arcanine. They sure seem to be in a rush though."

Several seconds later the Arcanine and its trainer reached the road, stopping hard right in front of the two trainers. The big fire pokemon seemed like it was ready to go and run some more, at least that was what it looked like, while his trainer slowly set off and stood in front of Rin and Simon. His white hair and classy outfit could throw one off but Henry was a pokemon trainer as well. And quite a good one actually.

"Hello there, are you on your way to Long Coast City?"

"Um yes, we are. Why?"

"Well you should watch out, there's been a report of some Elekid's and an Elektabuzz attacking passing trainers. They seemed to have left the Safari Zone, and now don't know how to get back."

"Ow... Well thank you for the warning... umm?"

"Ow yes, introductions. I'm Henry and this is Arcanine."

The large wolf like pokemon barked once, in a friendly tone, as one could see Charmander assuming a riding position, much like a cowboy would.

"Nice to meet you Henry. I'm Simon and this is Rin. And that little guy is my Charmander."

"Well it's a pleasure to meet you as well. You two, I'm actually going to Long Coast city myself, would you like to travel together for a bit?"

Simon looked at the 20 year old Henry and then at Rin with a smile, letting her give an answer as he was pretty sure that the blond girl wouldn't mind.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 17, 2010)

As Akita keeps battling to the top of the tower. Nearing making it to the top as something happens to the evelator. The power goes out and starts slowly decending to the last floor she was on. "Silcoon quick use String shot at the panel that is open at the top of the evelator." Silcoon shoots streams of silk near the opening.

"Sil, Silcoon." "Hurry."

Akita hear Silcoon and climbs up the streams of silk and Akita feels for the cables going upward as Silcoon climbs up Akita to her shoulder and helps Akita guide her. Akita starts climbing up the cables hearing Silcoon's voice on which move is right or silence when it is wrong.

"We have a situation, the evelator is slipping." a man watching a screen of a computer. "Your right the evelator is going to fall and what happen to that trainer" the women says to man. "I try to slow it down and make it be stuck on a level than crashing to the floor"the man says to the women. "I want a group of people to investigate where this trainer went to" the women says to a group of people in the room as they take a seperate evelator to what level Akita is on.

Akita keeps climbing as she continues Silcoon's voice. The group of people opens the doors to the last level that Akita is on and hears echo of a Silcoon. The group of people rush up the flight of stairs to the next level. The group of people opens the doors to that level. Silcoon sees light.

"Silcoon." "Keep climbing you are almost there and don't worry about the group of people."

Akita keeps climbing as the group of people grabs Akita and Akita relax. "The next battle will be postpone for a few minutes before moving on" one says to Akita. Another person "please follow me." Akita follows the person into a room and sits down and waits. Akita is thinking this the last battle before facing Kaiba.

Thirty minutes later a women in a blue business dress enters the room. Akita returns Silcoon for some rest while waiting. "Congrats, you made it to the top. But you will not face Kaiba intill you beat me" the women says to Akita. "That is fine, to prove myself to Kaiba." "Very well follow me" the lady says. Akita gets out of the chair and pulls out her cane and followa the lady. The women stands on one side of the battle feild and Akita's on the other side of the feild. "You are blind, that is interesting." "I thought every gym leader always wants a challanage from different trainers. Let's battle." "Fine," the women pulls out a pokeball and release the pokemon inside. "Politoed, I hope you are up for a battle." Polit."

Akita feels for Ivysaur's pokeball "Ivyasur come on out." Ivysaur comes out on the battle as the last battle before battling Kaiba begins.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 20, 2010)

*Rin…*

Watching the forest as they walked, Rin felt invigorated from their run and couldn’t help but smile at everything that had happened since her and Yuki had left home.  ‘Such a great time…’  She smiled putting her hands behind her head for a moment as she looked toward the sky.  “I’m glad we met you Simon.  I’ve really had a great time…”  She blushed lightly before dropping her hands just as Simon mentioned the pokemon and man approaching.

He jumped off and spoke to them.  “Electric pokemon running around?”  She looked surprised that nobody had dealt with them yet.  “I’m sure we should be okay…”  Rin mumbled then smiled when he asked to travel with them.  “That would be great.  Nothing like more company…”  She said nodding while she got another lollipop.  “Remember…strangers are only friends you haven’t met yet!  Or people wanting to offer you candy and do weird things…”  She began to laugh as she started walking again.  “Come on.  I’m eager to get to the city and take a long hot bath and have a nice hot meal.”  She turned giving the pair a wink the proceeded along.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 20, 2010)

_*Last Night…*

*Dream…*

“And then the handsome prince holds his sword out high, His majestic Arcanine by his side as they fight the evil Dragonite!  The princess calls out to the young prince, giving him the strength to defeat the fearsome Dragon pokemon!” A blonde woman reads, one hand holding the book, the other giving a motion like swinging a sword.  Two young girls sit cross-legged in front of her, watching the woman intently.  After a few more pages, the book ends.

“Wow, that was cool mom!”

“Yeah!”

The girls say excitedly as the Blue eyed woman puts the book away, “You can hear some more tomorrow.” The girls squeal, leaping up to their feet.

“I am the brave prince that-” the dark haired child exclaims before falling on her face.  

“And I am the beautiful princess!- Oh, Yuki are you okay?” The blonde child says to her friend.

“I’m Okay!” 

“That’s good.”

“Now off to bed.  Yuki, your Mom and Dad said you can stay the night.” The blonde Woman says, as the girls give a deep sigh and begin to walk upstairs, Yuki trips once more and the pair go to bed._
*End…*

*Next Day…*

“That…was awesome!” Yuki squeals, jumping up and down.  She dances around, Riolu and Scar in their pokeballs and Kip Dancing with her.  “Tsuna-kun!  You were like totally awesome!  You too Blaze!” Yuki says, running foreward, hugging Tsuna, lifting him up and spinning him around.

She blushes, setting him down, “Well…” She says then tosses the riolu out of it’s ball, then says, “Riolu, Can you help us find the quickest way to town?” she asks, as the riolu nods, showing the quickest way to town.

“Tsuna, what’s your favorite food?  Well not that I’m…” She says, then thinks about what to say, then just stays quiet, thinking, _'I'm not a good chef...Damn it Yuki...' _she thinks to herself.   They break from the forest to the edge of the city, “Thanks Riolu.” Yuki says, putting Riolu back in it’s pokeball.

“Wiolu.” it says, disappearing into the pokeball.

“Can we all get food first, No one’s in critical condition, and…we ate our fruit early this morning.” Yuki says, an embarrassed blush on her face.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 21, 2010)

Akita hears the voice from the pokedex Politoed, the Frog Pok?mon. Politoed likes to expand its throat and sing out, drawing in Poliwag and Poliwhirl from all around. Akita is thinking it is going to do more than just sing.

"Ivy" Iam thinking the same thing master."

"Politoad use BubbleBeam at Ivysaur" "Ivysaur dodge and use razor leaf." Ivysaur dodges and throw his leafs at Politoad as the Politoad took on some damage. "Politoad shake it off and use Double slap." "Ivysaur dodge it, than use vine whip." Ivysaur took on some damage from Politoad's attack. Ivysaur pulls out his vines and wrap around Politoad and pulls him into the air and slams him into the ground. "Politoad get up and use Perish Song." Akita is thinking crap, got to finish this in three moves before Ivysaur faints. Ivysaur hears the sining. "Ivysaur aim and fire a leech seed when you can." "Politoad use double slap." Politoad slaps Ivysaur as Ivysaur finds a opening and shoots a seed at Politoad. "Ivysaur keep dodging Politoad." Soon Politoad is cover in ivy as both Ivysaur and Politoad faits to the ground.

Akita feels for her Ivysaur's pokeball "Return Ivysaur, you did great, my friend. Ivysaur returns to his pokeball as the women did the same with her Politoad. Akita feels for Silcoon's pokeball and throws it onto the battle feild."Silcoon, I really need you to pull through for me." The women puts away Poiltoad's pokeball and pulls out another pokeball as the pokemon is release from it's pokeball. "Slugma, come on out." Akita hears the pokedex again, Slugma, the Lava Pok?mon. Slugma have intensely hot magma which circulates throughout their bodies carrying nutrients and oxygen to their organs. Akita waits for the Slugma to attack first.

"Slugma use Ember, Slugma." "Silcoon dpdge and use tackle." Slugma spits out fire at Silcoon as Silcoon dodge and hits Slugma with her horn. "Slugma use Facade." "Silcoon use harden then use stringshot." Silcoon raises her denfneces as Slugma shoots its attack at Silcoon. Silcoon took on some damage. Silcoon starts shooting silk at the Slugma. "Slugma use Flamethrower." Slugma's flamethrower breaks the silk. "Silcoon use tackle." Slugma gets free of the silk Silcoon tackles the Slugma. "Let's finish this Silcoon off, Slugma use Facade." "Silcoon use harden then string shot." "Silcoon raises her defences than use her own silk to raise the defence even higher. Slugma's attack hits the silk cover Silcoon and makes a rip in the silk. "Silcoon use some of your energy into tackle and finish Slugma off. "Slugma use Flamethrower." Silcoon dodge it and slams her horn into Slugma who fainting to the ground. 

"Return Slugma, you did your best. or I am lazy today." "You are not lazy, that was a great fight." Silcoon walks back to Akita and Slugma returns to it's pokeball. "It's not over yet, I still have one pokemon left." "That is fine with me let's begin." The women put's slugma's pokeball away and pulls out her last pokeball with the pokemon in it and she throws it on to the battle feild. "Mareep, I need help dealing with Silcoon." Silcoon stays on the battle feild for this battle.

"Sil,Sil,Silcoon."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 22, 2010)

*Battle at Blast Mount Part Deux part 2; Recovery*

The Machoke’s frozen body begins to shake violently as the Spearow and Poochyena  is tossed from the Sandstorm. CB appears in full charge as the top of the dust cloud erupts with stones, Rex was using Rock Slide and to devastating results as the stones rain down on the Spearow knocking it unconscious. With a growl the little dark dog whimpers in pain as CB connects with a bone jarring Bone Club that sends the mutt back to its owner in spiral fashion knocking the Clown and his dog out. CB gleams with fighting pride spinning his Bone Club as the Machoke is fired like a bullet past him by Eon. “Choke!!” it screams madly as it slams into Sabrewulf with tremendous force knocking the old man onto his back side. William’s sadistic grin widens. Walking over to the man he snaps his fingers. Eon immediately teleports in front of the last goon. In a flash Eon’s eyes glow. The clown grabs his head as he doubles over  dropping his fainted bird Pokemon. With a wave of his spoon Eon tosses the criminal into the nearby mountain wall. 

 “I warned ya old man.” William says with a grin as he claps. Sabrewulf grunts as he pushes the large fighting type. With a grunt he attempts to reach in his coat for another Pokeball but William promptly stops him.  “I dennea think so.” William says as his hands wrap around the old man’s shirt collar. With a grunt William heaves the man up and holds him into the air. A faint blue energy pours off William’s body as he starts to shake the man ever so violently.  “Mahbeh I should let Eon liquefy yer brain, how ’bout that?’ William says with a grin. “Gah..” Sabrewulf grunts as he diligently fights William’s grip. “I…I was wr…wrong about y. you boy.” Sabrewulf squeezes out. William’s eyes narrow as he pulls the man toward his face.  “Whit are ya talkin’ ’bout old man.” William says sharply. “Release me, and we’ll talk.” Sabrewulf replies. William’s eyes flash with annoyance with a meh he tosses Sabrewulf to the ground.

Gasping for much needed air Sabrewulf collapses to his knees and sucks wind.  “Oot with it old man, befer I change mah mind.” William says with a scowl as his Pokemon walk up beside him. They too seemed different as if what ever was happening to William was also affecting them. “Alright, alright.” Sabrewulf says as he pulls himself to his knees. “When I first met you, you seemed like a goody, goody. No initiative. But now I feel as if I made a mistake. Perhaps you were hiding your true ambitions from me.” he says as he stands. “I’d like for you to join me, you seem ruthless enough to be part of our ranks in Team Mystic, and we could certainly use your talents.” he says holding his hand out in friendship. William’s face turns from a grin to a scowl as he looks at the man. Silence falls over the two for a moment in time as William thought over the proposition.  “Yer telling’ meh thit is all ya whanted?” William growls as he allows his hands to fall to his side.  “I dennea think so, Eon…..” William is cut off mid sentence as sirens can be heard in the distance. “Oh Shhh…” Sabrewulf says as he and William’s attention turns to the horizon. Seems that in the commotion Nurse Joy had hit the alarm. Taking this chance to get away from William Sabrewulf tosses a smoke pellet to the ground. As the smoke clears Sabrewulf and his machoke are gone leaving only the goons and their Pokemon as the Jenny arrives on her bike followed shortly by that paddy wagon.  Shaking his head at the sound of the sirens William seems to snap back to normal as he shakes his head. “You okay William?” Jenny asks as she pulls his head up to her  gaze.  “Aye, jus’ have ah headache.” William says as he wipes the blood from his nose. 

“Wow, five criminals in two days now.” Jenny says as she turns to the thugs that are laid out on the ground. “Although you were a bit rougher this time around.” Jenny says with a pause as she looks over the crooks. A smile flashes over her face as she turns back to William whom is returning his Pokemon. “Maybe we should get you on the force.” she says as she spins a finger around her head signaling to load the clowns and their Pokemon up.  “Aye, but I dennea remember battling them…..” William replies with a pause.  “Wait ah minute….” William says  “Where is Sabrewulf, their ringleader?” William shouts as he looks around. “Sorry William these two were the only ones around when we showed up. I guess he got away.” Jenny replies as a confused look falls across William’s face.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 22, 2010)

"Let's hear what the pokedex says about Maree." Akita listens to the pokedex, "Mareep, the Wool Pok?mon. Mareep stores static electricity in their wooly coat. They avoid battle and have mild dispositions. "Maree use ThunderShock on Silcoon." "Silcoon dodge and use string shot." Silcoon dodges the ligtning bolts and shoot string at Mareen's coat and it sticks to it. "Mareen use Cotton Sporn." "Silcoon use harden than use tackle. Mareen shoots cotton sporns at Silcoon after Akita's Silcoon raises her defences. Silcoon speed goes down, she still attacks the Mareen with her horn. The Mareen took on some damage. 

"Maree use Thunder Wave." "Silcoon dodge, use string shot, than use tackle." Something weird happen the lightning ends up hitting the Mareen as the Mareen took damage from it's own attack. Silcoon takes the advantage move as she raises it's defences and hits the Mareen out cold with it's horn. The women is surprise. "It was fun battling you my dear. Mareen return." The Mareen return to it's pokeball. "It was great, return Silcoon." "Silcoon returns to her pokeball. "Now follow me, to wait for Mr. Kaiba to come. Akita follows the women back to the room she is in and waits for somebody else to come get her. While she is waiting let's Ivysaur and Vulpix out to revive them and puts them back in their pokeballs to rest. Akita calms down as she waits and thinks about her plans and ideas.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 22, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?Can we all get food first, No one?s in critical condition, and?we ate our fruit early this morning.? Yuki says, an embarrassed blush on her face.



For Tsuna, Yuki?s expression was kinda cute, he thought about the foot thing, a hamburger could be good, he started to think about all the delicious food he could but something stopped him... they were far away from the next city.

"Hmm yeah, I guess we will inly find more fruit, but it would be OK until we arrive to the town"he said at Yuki smiling.

"Are you okay with that Blaze?"he asked at his partner who nodded, that mask really suits him.

"So... let?s go"they started to walk towards their destiny


----------



## Gaja (Apr 25, 2010)

*Kaiba - Domino City*

On the roof top stood two men, dressed in black, both wearing shades with serious looks on their faces, while in between them a young blond woman, also in black, holding a folder waited. The three of them could see an aircraft approaching, all in golden/yellow, and looking like a Dragonite, in it was the leader og the Domino City gym Kaiba. Landing onto the landing platform the young brown haired man went out with the team of people following him instantly.

"Anything new?"

He said holding his left hand out as the woman handed him the file, and speaking politely.

"No sir. There is a new trainer that wants to challenge you. Her file is on page 3. She has a win over Ace. Also the list of her known pokemon is on the bottom."

With a mean look he went over the file quickly, showing no changes in his look for even a second, only his eyes went over the listed details, as he handed it back to hi employee.

"Alright, I'll take care of her first. My briefcase."

One of the men that was walking by his side would hold up a briefcase as they entered a office on the top floor. Kaiba put the big metal briefcase on the table and opened it, revealing dozens of pokeballs in it. In it were some of his strongest pokemon as the gym leader made his picks, taking only three pokemon with him and leaving for his match. The reason he could pick so freely was that he kept all of his pokemon in this very building, well the majority, and could switch them out whenever he felt like it.

- _Several minutes later _- (Assuming Akita is entering)

A big arena on the top floor of the building, the doors for both the challenger and the gym leader opened up allowing them to enter. Wearing his trademark battle cape Kaiba walked in, game to fight once more, and to crush his opponent. He would be the one to win, every time. A judge stood in the middle of the arena, as both trainers took their spots.

"This is the Domino City gym. Making it to the top floor you've gained the privilege of fighting me. Trainer prepare yourself!"

Nodding once at the referee who held the two flags, the rules were explained.

"Alright trainers, this is for the Nightwing Badge. Each trainer can use three pokemon. A fight ends when a pokemon is knocked out, gives up or or is unable to continue. No exchanging pokemon between fights, you are to obey my instructions at all times. Alright let's get it on!"

Looking to crush Akita like any and every of his opponents Kaiba took out a pokeball pressing the little button to prepare it. Tossing the little red and white ball into the arena a large green fly/dragon-ish pokemon appeared, flying two feet above the air.

"Flygon, let's go."

Swaying from left to right the dragon pokemon released almost a hiss as it look at its opponent, the red lenses protecting its eyes as it prepared to battle. Tension was defiantly present at this point.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 25, 2010)

The Pokemon League. At the easternmost portion of the region, beyond the lightless forests of victory road lies the goal for every trainer in the Sairu region. Only the best of the best are able to reach its golden gates, and face the strongest of trainers, the Elite 4.

"Damn it, he's too strong!" An ace trainer said while he watched his Charizard fall from the sky, covered in hundreds of wounds. All around the League complex defeated trainers and their pokemon beaten to near death lay unconcious after a brutal attack.

"V2, please observe restraint. We were sent here to test our abilities, not level the place." A man said while he sat atop his Nidoqueen's shoulder. He wore a pristine white lab coat and had a stylized 'm' mark on its breast pocket.

"Shut the hell up. The boss said to do as I please, didn't I?"

Dozens of roots burst out of the ground, taking out the Nidoqueen with no trouble. The white-coated man withdrew his Nidoqueen at once and released a Swellow, which he used to fly high into the sky. Still the roots chased after him, and if it were not for Swellow's natural agility they would be struck down now.

"Shit, you didn't tell me there was one of them here!"

"Shall we retreat?" 

"What do you think!?"

The two trainers escaped into Victory road, the roots stopping short of entering the dark forest.

A small green creature covered in bright flowers retracted the roots back into itself. It swayed rythmically with each step, releasing soothing pollen to help the injured trainers. "That's enough Bellossom, the medics are coming in from Merri town." 

A green haired woman in a white gown patted her Bellossom's head and gave it a pokeblock as a reward for its efforts. "There's no mistaking it." She knelt down and picked up a torn piece of the white-coated man's clothes. "The gym leaders and the elite 4 must convene." 



Irving was down to his last pokemon, Happiny. Both Totodile and Rotom were completely defeated, and by an enemy he didn't expect. "Happiny, Water Pulse!" 

The small pink creature unleashed another circular wave of water, but like her last attack it failed to hit its target.

"Just go Irving. I already told you were Mokuba was, didn't I?" 

"That doesn't explain why you did it!" He yelled in frustration. 

"Masquerain, Bug Buzz." Orange ordered. A blast of sonic waves struck both Irving and Happiny, knocking them both out. She widthrew her pokemon. "This would've been easier if you and Mokuba accepted, Irving."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 25, 2010)

Akita takes off her sunglasses "It's a plesure of battling you Mr. Kaiba." Akita gets a cold mean vibe is thinking his is pokemon like this as well, I need some info on Flygon. Akita hears the pokedex, "Flygon, the Mystic Pok?mon. Flygon is the evolved form of Vibrava. It's known as the desert spirit because of the song-like voice that eminates from the sandstorms it kicks up. Akita thinks of which pokemon to use and feels the brail marks on top of the pokeballs. Akita choose Silcoon's pokeball and pulls it out. Akita push the button in the middle and release Silcoon.

"Sil." "He is not friendly at all."

Silcoon's red eyes match the red eyes of the Flagon. "Silcoon use stringshot, than dodge whatever attack the Flagon gives you. If does not work use Harden." Silcoon understands her if the first plan does not work goes on the second plan. Akita feels Kaiba has a small smug smile on his face. She is thinking you probly are arrogant, let's see how this battle goes for you as her grey eyes has a glint in them.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 26, 2010)

*Kaiba*

"Evade and close the distance."

Was the command given by the gym leader as the "singing" sound of Flygon gained in volume, as the half dragon pokemon evaded the incoming attack by a sway to the right. If Silcoon had been in its final form this might have been a fight, but at this stage Kaiba simply felt confident that this wouldn't last long, so he'd end it fast, he simply hated prolonging the inevitable. Closing in on Akita's Silcoon Flygon prepared to attack as the little cocoon pokemon used harden.

"Dragon breath, NOW!"

It took the straight line towards the much smaller pokemon, as a green blast was sent from Flygon's mouth going straight at Silcoon, with Kaiba looking to end it right there, as he cared little for Akita using harden. He didn't go for subtlety, but efficiency.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 26, 2010)

"Silcoon use stringshot at the wall to dodge Flygon's attack. Silcoon spits silk at the wall to climb up it as the green blast hit the wall. Akita is thinking you do not care about me or my Silcoon, but you should care. Silcoon is making a web of silk above Flygon. "Silcoon use string shot then use tackle any way who want my friend." Silcoon starts feeling unwell, but hides it and waits for the Flygon to makes it's attack, is still hiding in the web above the Flygon.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 26, 2010)

"Totodile!"

"Rotom!"

"Happiny!"

Irving woke up inside a hospital room, surrounded by his pokemon and of all people, Mokuba. "How did..." 

"My brother saved me." He said. 

"But how?" Irving asked, dumbfounded. 

Mokuba shrugged. "Someone told him where, but he didn't tell me who."

At that moment Irving wondered if it was Orange who gave Kaiba the tip. It was likely that she did, but why she did he had no idea.

"Thanks for trying to save me anyway, Irving." Mokuba said while he stroked his Sentret's fur. "Do you know where Orange is by the way? My brother told me she went with you too."

This was a question Irving couldn't answer. He thought of what to say to Mokuba, but all he could think of right now was what happened last night. 

_Houdine's pokemon where on the ropes. Both magnemites were down, and he was left with only chimecho and Kadabra. Both where in bad shape, and could barely even move. By contrast Irving's were more than capable of finishing Houdine's off with power to spare.

"Give up now, Houdine. Tell me where Mokuba is." 

"Never!" He said defiantly. "I still have a few tricks up my sleeve!"

He was about to attack Irving once again when 3 claws slashed him and his kadabra, defeating them then and there. "You should've saved some for me, Irving." 

Orange entered the room, her Zangoose walking away from Houdine's unconcious body to join its trainer. 

"He didn't tell me where Mokuba was." Irving said. "But we can wake him up right now and make him."

"Don't bother, I already know where he is."

Irving's sweat ran cold. "What?" 

"I'll tell you where right now, but first you have to answer one question."  Her tone was cold and impassive, completely devoid of any emotion. 

It was clear to Irving now. It was Orange who kidnapped Mokuba, or at the very least she was an accomplice. But things still weren't adding up. Why did she go to all the trouble of fighting alongside him against the thieves when she could've lead him away from the search with an easier and less violent method."Tell me what's going on. Now."

"Gladly, but first, answer my question." 

"We'll play it your game then." Irving said. There was no point in getting angry at her right now, no matter how much he wanted to be. 

"Will you join Team Mystic?"_


----------



## Gaja (Apr 26, 2010)

*Simon, Vicinity of Long Coast City*

"Yeah I agree fire pokemon rock."

The group of trainers went on to have a little training session and actually bonded together, as it turned out that Henry was quite the nice guy, and bad ass trainer as well.
Especially their fire pokemon, meaning Charmander, Chicky and Arcanine got along well. Gastly and Aggron also seemed to exchange war cries here and there, much to the amusement of both Simon and Henry.

A few hours would pass before they reached the city line, where it was time to separate, even for a short period of time.

"So I guess you're off to catch that Electabuzz, hope you make it fast and get back in time to see my fight."

"We'll see my friend, you already have a great person beside you. I think you won't need anyone other then her by your side."

A soft smile on his face threw Simon off a bit as the season trainer went of with his pokemon wishing everybody the best, and telling them about the pokemon contest that was due tomorrow. Turning towards Rin, a big smile on his face, Simon said happily.

"So what do you say? Shall we dare?"

It was actually about noon so they still had time to see the sights, find everyone else, and get Simon's gym battle over with before lunch.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 27, 2010)

(OOC: lol I had them get to the town before that.)

Yuki sprints foreword, breaking through the trees, “Look Tsuna!  We’re here!” she exclaims, but then knocks into a figure.  Tall and slender, but when hit, like a brick wall.  The man chuckles, as Scar phases himself out of the pokeball.  Scar locks his jaws onto the man’s ankle.  “That tickles.” he says, he tosses up a pokeball, “Bronzong, deal with these twerps.” he says as the pokemon waits for Yuki to choose her pokemon.

“Scar!” she starts before Scar got thrown towards a boulder with psychic, Yuki dove to catch Scar, slamming into the boulder.  “Kip!  Your turn, try a mud shot!” she exclaims, Kip spit’s a ball of mud at the other pokemon, who just throws Kip at a tree, Yuki tries to catch Kip after letting Scar into his pokeball.  Yuki misses this time, the tree falling right over her, she tosses the pokeballs to Tsuna as she tries to scramble to Kip.  The tree lands on her and Kip dust bellowing, not letting anyone see what happened as the man makes his getaway.

The dust clears, Yuki is wrapped around Kip, with the tree not more then a centimeter from her head.  She keeps her arm around the weak pokemon, as she crawls out.  Kip lets out a weak unconscious sigh as Yuki looks up, tears beginning to fall down her face.  “Tsuna, let’s go.  We need to run.” She says in a tone unshown by Yuki before now, throughout her life, she takes her Pokeballs from Tsuna, then runs off ahead.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 12, 2010)

*Yuki, Long Coast City...*

Yuki takes off in utter silence as Kip?s quiet breathing penetrates the air.  She runs past a bunch of trainers watching something.  Like a race or something.  Turns a corner, and notices the pokemon center in the distance.  She charges forward, narrowly missing a lamp post.  She skids into the pokemon center, sliding on the wet floors, falling onto her back, but still keeping Kip in her arms.  ?Nurse Joy!  Can you look at Kip!?? Yuki exclaims in a panic.

?How could you let your pokemon get into this condition?? The Nurse Joy says to Yuki.

Yuki begins to tremble, ?Y-you see?  There was a man.  He had a large bronzong, wiping out her and Scar.  But Kip?s in worse condition?because she got tossed into a tree.  Please!? she says as then she pulls out Scar?s pokeball, handing it and the riolu?s pokeball to Chansey.

?I?ll see what I can do.?  Nurse joy says, as she walks into a room with Kip.  Yuki stands up once more, then begins to pace next to the door.

_?If someone is writing my life, they must have a sick sense of humor.?_ Yuki thinks to herself.  As she waits for Nurse joy to tell her how Kip was.

?That was one weak pokemon, if it lost that easily.? a man says.  He wears a leather jacket, skinny jeans, and sunglasses.

A small wire in Yuki?s mind snaps for a moment, she lets off an evil grin, ?You don?t know us.  If you want your pokemon to become stronger you have to become friends with them.?
?Ha!  That?s what you think.  You?re nothing but a na?ve little kid.? The man says, sneering at her.

Yuki?s jaw clenched at that moment, she grabs him by his jacket, ?You start insult my pokemon, you insult me.  What in the hell are you going to insult next!?  Huh tough guy?  ANSWER ME!  You and me one on one with only our fists!? She exclaims.

?Tch.  I won?t have the trouble of dragging you to the emergency room.? he says, pulling Yuki?s hand off his shirt, turning around, stuffing her hands in her pockets, and walking away.  Nurse joy walks out, smiling at Yuki.

?Your pokemon will be fine, they just need a good rest.? Nurse Joy says, giving Yuki a bow and going back to her duties.

Yuki lets off a sigh of relief, ?Later I need to sign up for my contest pass?And I think I?ll wear my special costume.? she says, then sitting on a couch and dosing off.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 12, 2010)

Katashi returned his pokemon as the victreebel attacked.

"Its over" he thought.

"Petal Dance!"

When Katashi opened his eyes he saw the victreebel going back in the forest.

"You ok?" he heard a female say.


----------



## Kuno (May 14, 2010)

Rin…

“Of course!”  Rin said grabbing Simon’s hand and pulling him behind her to cover her blush.  “I need to go to the pokemon center first and call Dad and see if there is any news of Yuki though.  Then we can sign you up for the gym battle.  And, no the contests aren’t my cup of tea.  That is all Yuki.”  She grinned at him her lollipop sticking out the side of her mouth.  

The pair maneuvered through the town following the signs for the pokemon center.  Once their Rin walked over to the video phone to call her Dad.  She was so determined to talk to her father she didn’t even notice her sister dozing in the corner.  “I’ll be right back.  Why don’t you have your pokemon checked out before your battle.”  Rin smiled sweetly at Simon as she headed to the phone and put in the number.

“Come on Dad answer…”  Rin mumbled waiting.

“Hello?”  A familiar male voice answered.

“Dad!”

“Rin!  I’m so glad you called.  I was…um…getting worried.”  He laughed sheepishly then scowled.  “Where’s Yuki?”  

“Well Dad you see…”  It was then a black blur collided with Rin’s side and she went flying.

“Rin!”  It yelled then laughed and grinned down at her friend.  “I thought I heard your voice.”

Rin laughed in return giving her sister a hug and then the pair jumped to their feet running back to the phone.  “Right here.”  She grinned as Yuki tossed an arm across her shoulders.  For a few minutes the three talked about everything that happened, about finding new pokemon and friends then Rin showed her father the letter.  

“Hmmm…It seems you and that…boy…”  Her Dad begun as Rin pointed toward Simon.  “Have entered into one hell of a contractual deal.”  He thought for a moment, giving Simon a once over glare.  “Send it to me and let me look into okay?”

“Of course Daddy!”  Rin folded up the note then sighed.  “Well we need to go.  Simon is challenging the gym leader and Yuki has contests!”  She smiled causing him to return the smile.  

“Yes Dears.”  He smiled at them.  “Stay in touch and be careful!  Love you both!”

“Love you too!”  They said in unison before the screen went blank.

“Really an entire paradise?”  Yuki looked surprised at the letter but didn’t want to mention it in front of their Dad.

“Yep it’s really cool!  It has this big house and…just wait until you see it!”

“Sweet!  Right.  I need to sign up for my contests.  Meet up in a bit?”

“Yep!”  The girls hugged as Yuki went running out toward the contest building.  “Are they all happy, healthy, and fine?”  Rin said bounding up to Simon.  “Ready to get your battle done?”  She grinned happily at him as she had Nurse Joy copy the letter and send one with wingull to her father.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 14, 2010)

Katashi looked up to see a girl talking to him. She had strange purple hair.

"Who are you?"

The girl smiled. "I'm Bloom and you are?"

"Katashi nice to meet you."he said as he shook her hand. "Thanks for helping me." he said as he put his shirt back on.

"No problem but you should thank my Cherrim." she said as she pointed to her pink pokemon.

"I see well thank you too." Katshi returned his frightened pokemon back to their pokeballs.

"This is victreebel territory. You shouldn't let your gaurd down."

"I guess not. I better head back to town to heal my pokemon."


"Let me come. I have to heal Cherrim."

"Sure why not."


----------



## Kinzey (May 14, 2010)

Jack had had enough. He had been on this boat for three months and he had learned some things. He had seen the depths of arrogance, cruelty, evil, and hatred, and it was too fucking much. He was leaving. Now.

"Come on Absol" said Jack, getting up from his bed.

"Have you come to your senses?" he asked.

"You're damn right I have" Jack answered, smiling. He grabbed his pokeballs and was ready to leave.

"Ralts?" he heard from the corner of the room. Ralts timidly stepped out of its cage twards Jack.

Jack akwardly rubbed the back of his head saying "Well, you're technically Team Mystic's. They may be evil, but I'm not a fan of stealing".

"Ral!" it cried. Jack conceded "Ok, ok. Here-". He took out Ralts's pokeball and pressed the release button. Ralts was then bathed in a blue light, and the pokeball broke in two.

Then, Jack pulled out a pokeball, pressed it to Ralts's forehead, and caught her.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 25, 2010)

It had been a while since someone who wasn't a member of the Elite 4 went through the dark marble corridors of the Pokemon League headquarters. Save for a few panels of glass on the floor that shone dimly the corridors were completely devoid of light. Sounds bounced off in strange ways due to curves and angles built into the structure. It was like walking through an empty void, that had no end in sight. 

This is where the best of the best was separated from those who were merely the best. Even here, in the hallways that link each room where the Elite 4 did battle challengers were still tested. Many a trainer have snapped after spending hours wandering the corridors, but not him. He was a gym leader. It would take more than getting his senses joggled up to discourage him.

Besides, he wasn't here to challenge the Elite 4. He was here on official business. 

He turned to his right and passed through another corridor that was barely even there. There were no faint lights through this portion of League headquarters, but he didn't need them. Though it had been 3 years since he last visited headquarters, Gym leader Aokiji of Arctic Flora knew his way around like the back of his lazy hand. 

"I don't remember it being this dark though." He remarked. 

"Slakoth..." The sloth pokemon hanging on his back yawned. Though it wasn't an ice-type pokemon slakoth had been a faithful companion to Aokiji, one that he barely allowed to enter battle. 

"Yeah, there were used to be booby traps." Aokiji said. 

The ice-type gym leader stopped in the middle of the darkness. He knocked on the darkness in front of him, making an audible sound. "They made the passageway closer too." 

Aokiji placed his arm inside his pocket and took out his Leader's brooch, the symbol of his position in the League. He placed the brooch in a recess in front of him that was hidden to all but the untrained eye. Light began to pour out of the darkness, until it formed a doorway centered around the brooch. Yawning, he stepped out of the darkness, and into the light. 

A large hall, probably big enough to house a pair of full-grown Steelix with plenty of room to spare, greeted Aokiji. There were dozens of seats lining the wall, but only the first few were occupied. At the very center of the room was a circular desk, with the seats surrounding it occupied save for two. 

"I'm very glad you decided to come, Aokiji." A green-haired woman in a beautiful white dress said. She looked positively immaculate, but her voice had that disgruntled tone of someone who wanted to wreck something. 

"Sorry about that." He apologized sheepishly. He approached the group and sat down next to a young man in a black suit and a vaguely androgynous teen. "Will the champion be here?"

The leaf-haired woman sighed. "No, we haven't contacted the champion since he left for Mt. Silver." She clenched her fists, but resisted the urge to punch the table. "Nevertheless, this meeting between the Gym leaders and the Elite 4 will come to order."


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2010)

As he watched the Leaf-haired woman get angry, a red haired man in a black cloak said "Peace. Aokiji-sama came, even if he took his time. Though I believe his slow arrival is less of a lack of hastyness and more pure lazyness" He said this all in a very slow paced voice, his tone unchanging. The Ariados clinging to his back rubbed two legs together, it's way of expressing laughter.

"I suppose I will go first" he said after a bit. "Sasori, of Long Coast City, present and accounted for". He knew the others would be shocked that he had actually volunteered to go first for something, but he had his reasons. If they finished up the meeting quickly, Then there would be more time for him to plan out his strategy against the enemy, thus ensuring their victory. Many of them might believe this to be redundant, but Sasori knew it to be the key to victory.


----------



## Kuno (May 25, 2010)

The Meeting…

“Wait…wha?”  the blonde woman asks as she looks up from her phone.  “Oh…we are suppose to introduce ourselves?”  She then grins and stands quickly to her feet knocking her chair backward.  It skidded slightly and almost hit her Gardevoor that was standing behind her, though it spun gracefully out of the way.  “Yumi, Tower Forest Town gym leader present and accounted for!”  She gave the woman a salute as she clicked her heals together sharply.  

The gardevoir behind pushed the chair against her legs and she broke down into a giggling fit.  Though the laughter didn’t last long as there was a click from the area that Aokiji had entered from.  An explosion of smoke and electricity flooded the room as a voice was heard.  “The meeting can now start as Bridget, Gym Leader of Spark Foam City has arrived!”  The oddly feminine voice echoed around the room as an beautiful ‘girl’ burst through the cloud of smoke and flashing lights doing back flips.  She stopped at the end of the table and bowed before posing as her Magnezone hovered behind her with her Jolteon on her right and her Pikachu posing off her shoulder.

“Bravo!”  Yumi jumped to her feet again, applauding loudly.  “Encore!  Encore!”  She yelled whistling not noticing the glare issuing from the others.

“Why thank you…”  Bridget bowed again toward her and spun before pulling a yellow rose out of nowhere and handing it Yumi who blushed.  

“Sorry…I don’t swing that way…”  She whispered to the other gym leader.  

“Fear not missus!”  He exclaimed dropping into the chair next to her gracefully.  “Neither do I.”  He laughed at her confusion then grinned at the others.  


Rin...

(Waiting on Gaja...)


----------



## Alisdragon (May 26, 2010)

A young man with dark hair and wearing balck walks in "Atleast I am not the last one to arrive" Mirage says melancholy as a Gengar floats besde him. Giving everybody a chill as some push him a chair to sit down. Before sitting he says, "Mirage The Suofreight City Gym Leader, is present, the meeting can start." Mirage sits down as his Gengar smiles wickly and pulls a trick on the next closest person that is sitting their. Mirage looks at Gengar who floates back to it's master as the Gengar puts a hand on Mirage's shoulders. Mirage is use to Gengar pulling stuff like that.

Akita

Akita sits on a log waiting for her food to be cook, she felt there was somrthing missing from her life. Beautifly landed on her head, "It's okay,I am probly missing Jack or it is something else in my life." 

"Ivysaur." "You are mission the pokemon contest or you miss home too much."

"Beau, Beau." "About we enter in one, no harm done there, or the next city Akita could make a phone call."

"Vul, Vulpix." I agree, but it will take some time training to inpress people."

"Beau." "It does not matter."


----------



## Gaja (May 26, 2010)

*Haruhi*

Among the final gym leaders to arrive was a young girl, that went by the name Haruhi, Suzumiya Haruhi. Certainly a unique character if one considered the fact that she stil wasn't even 18, but went as one of the most capable wind type trainers of the region. In aerial combat there were very few that could take it up with her. Being ignorant about the fact that she chose a odd level of reaching the conference room, her Pidgeot actually carried her on his back, and would land just outside the entrance. Performing a flip as she came to a stop the young girl smiled as her hand went up in the air and she made a perfect landing.

"Yaaaaay Pidgy-chan that was the way to enter. You're the best."

Giving her pokemon a big hug Haruhi used her pokeball and returned the Pidgeot as she went on to enter main room. Putting her hair in order she walked in the room with the majority of the old people already in it.

"Merri Town gym leader, Suzumiya Haruhi reporting in."

Saluting to the people present and a innocent smile on her face, if one looked closer at the girl her determination and spirit could be noticed, a season trainer like Aoikiji and Mirage would have little trouble noticing it. In a few seconds though she went ahead and took a seat next to Yumi, as her flashy costume attracted the attention of Haruhi.

"Wow, didn't know we could cosplay! The hat is sugeeee!!!"

Stars could be seen in her eyes as she looked at the Tower Forest leader, indeed a bunch of weird looking people were in the room. 

------------------
*
Simon*

It had been a interesting week. The past seven days actually went by in a hurry, where training, exploring, having fun and resting were the main topics of the day. As a team Simon and Rin grew a bit closer, as did their pokemon, while the gym battle between Simon and Sasori had been postponed due to the gym leaders absence. It was unfortunate that it couldn't take place, but the young trainer didn't really dwell on it, as the fun part of learning new moves and improving his team work actually turned out to be really fun. Enjoying a near by spa and Rin's cooking the dark haired trainer looked around, as all of their pokemon were taking a, well deserved, nap, after another tiring training session.

"Rin-chan, are you awake?"

He asked in a low tone, as he leaned against the tree and looked to the left, as the back and the long blond hair of Rin came into view. He couldn't figure out if she was still sleeping, but he was actually in the mood for some ice-cream, and he did promise to take her for some chocolate and vanilla, so he figured why not now...


----------



## Zoidberg (May 26, 2010)

"Aokiji, gym leader of Arctic Flora." He said, yawning. Aokiji really didn't care much for the fanfare the other leaders liked so much. It was just too noisy, which meant he couldn't sleep quietly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 27, 2010)

_*Over the week…*
Day 1, the contest…_

“Here comes our last entry!  Yuki from Shadow Island!” The announcer says as Yuki walks out onto the stage, dressed as Sir Aaron from the legends.  

She tosses up a pokeball, then speaks, “Riolu, let’s go.” She says as she clenches her fist around the staff.  “Aura Sphere!  Then follow it up with a force palm in the air!” Yuki exclaims as the Riolu nods, letting off a blue-green ball then forces it’s hand through the sphere upwards, letting a yellow light explode from his paw.  Sparkles fall to the ground gracefully.  The crowd cheers loudly as Yuki bows, “Thank you!  Now one last trick before we leave!” Yuki exclaims, pulling a bunch of white roses out of her cape and throwing them up, “Now Riolu!  Aura Sphere on those roses!” she exclaims as Riolu sends another blue-green ball towards the many roses.  “See the meaning of…Yuki!”she says as the four dozen roses burst into petals and Yuki seemingly disappears.

“With a dramatic ending, let’s see what the judges think of her performance!” The announcer says into her microphone.

_86_

“A solid score!  Now we will see who continues to the next round.”

Pictures start to appear on the electronic board.

_Badumbadumbadum_

Yuki’s heart begins to race, finally her picture appears on the board._  ‘Yes!  Rin I hope you were watching!’ _she thinks, visibly shaking with excitement.

“Now let’s see who will be the first to battle tomorrow morning!” The announcer says, then two pictures show up on the board, “Tomorrow’s first match will be between Laurel from Merri town and Yuki from Shadow island.” 

_That night…_

“Let’s get some training in guys.  Just looking at that girl’s ninjask makes me afraid of her other two.” Yuki says, wearing her pajamas, a black formfitting tank top with a Growlithe on it and a pair of cartoon character pants.  She lets Scar out of his pokeball, as Kip stood next to Yuki.  The three trained late into the night, but at one in the morning Scar began to glow a bright white, then change.  The blue rings on his new body began to glow, it stretched, “Um…breon.” it stated as Yuki grinned, tears in her eyes.

_The next day…

Yuki was awoken by Rin and she won her first ribbon.

Through the next two days Yuki seemed to be on her own more than she normally is.  If not talking to her pokemon she was seen looking for someone.  But she couldn’t find them.

The next four days she was back to herself.

Today…_

Yuki wakes up today more drowsy then most days, “Morning guys…” she mumbles aloud, even though it was mid afternoon.  “Crap…” she says then sighs, stretching over the middle of the bed from the edge, her three pokemon stretch, then get on the bed with her, “It’s okay guys.  There’s a lake outside the town I was told, let’s go fishing.  That’s a good way to relax, right?”

“Marsh, marshtomp.”

“Umbreo.”

“Riolu.”

“Alright after I get dressed I will pick up a fishing pole and we’ll go fishing… and later you guys are getting bathed.” Yuki says as Riolu and Scar look at each other, and Kip begins to explain the concept of a ‘bath’.

After Yuki gets out of a quick shower and gets dressed, “What do you think, just mess my hair up and go without my bandanna or wear my bandanna?” She says looking at the three.

“Marshtomp.”

Yuki chuckles, “None it is then.” she says, tying the laces on her shoes.  The four head towards the lake after getting a fishing pole.  She lets out the line and begins to wait for something to take the bait.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 27, 2010)

*Merri Town A Month Later; Total Decent into Darkness*

It has almost been a month since Eon, William’s Kadabra, has started to psychically attacking William’s subconscious trying it’s best  to crack into William’s hidden Psychic side. It’s intents are as dark as it’s own Nature. Today is no exception. From his Pokeball Eon’s psychic claws reach out far into William’s mind as he battle a youngster and his team of Mighty Mice.  “Alright Spunky! Hyper-Fang that Cubone!!” the youngster known as Billy shouts. The Raticate twitches it whiskers and lightly paws at them as it makes light squeaking sounds as it gnaws at the air.  At first it seemed as if the Rat Pokemon was going to ignore it’s trainer’s orders, but William knew better. He had seen this kind of reaction to an order before. He was waiting for that glint of motion in the Raticate’s eyes. He wouldn’t have to wait long either.  Spunky’s fur rustles in the split second before it fired forward. 

 “CB, defense pattern Zeta, then follow up with ah Bonemerange!” William commands calmly as the Raticate plows forward it fangs glowing white.  “Cu!” CB grunts with a nod as the large rat Pokemon bears down on him. With a hop back CB fire a stream of red hot fire at the ground kicking up a mixture of swirling smoke and dust. If a sandstorm isn’t handy with Rex, then this plays right into William’s strategy. Spunky’s eyes widen as it puts on the brakes as the swirling vortex of flame and debris creates a barrier. With a sly grin William nods and CB fires off with his next attack.  “Cu.. Bone!” he shouts as his releases his club with a hard side ways toss.  The bone rapidly spins end over end as it enters the smoke cloud.  The Raticate is quick on the recovery as it starts to round the smoke cloud. 

As it dose though the bone pulls though the dark clouds slightly heated as smoke pours off it as it tears though into the open air again. With a stern slam the club hits the Raticarte to stand on it’s hind legs as the bone spins off into the distance. Billy realizes what is about to happen as the sees the bone turn in midair and start to come back. “Spunky!!” he shouts. “Move out of the way!!” is the command. But Spunky is dazed and doesn’t hear the commands of it’s trainer. -Twack!- the club hits hard again as the Raticate falls to the ground as the club returns to CB.  “Good shot lad.” William says as the Raticate collapses after an attempt to stand. Grunting Billy returns his Raticate Spunky to it’s Pokeball. He was down to his last Pokemon. The one his Grandpa gave him not so long ago.  “Go Li!!” the boy shouts as his Pokeball flies. Bouncing off the ground it splits open and spills forth a light. From this “Lee” can be heard as a blur lashes out with several kicks. 

_* Hitmonlee 
Hitmonlee, the Kicking Pokémon. This nimble Pokémon launches lethal kicks from almost any position. *_

The Pokedex, now affixed to William’s belt says. William’s eyes narrow as CB’s Pokeball rolled around in his grasp.  “Return.” William says in a serious tone. Eon, you’re up.” William adds as he pulls the appropriate Pokeball form his coat. Pressing the button the ball splits in his palm allowing Eon freedom. As the Pokemon becomes visible it glances back at William and gives one last psychic push. In the deep recesses of William’s mind a sound akin to shattering glass can be heard. With a grunt William grabs his head and he collapses to the ground.  Dabra.” Eon says as it’s glace cuts toward the Hitmonlee. As William’s body falls still a concerned look crosses Billy’s face. “Mister… you oka…..” With a jump Billy cuts his sentence short as William quickly pulls himself from the ground to his knees. A shadow is draped over his face, but Billy can clearly see William’s eyes.

They are now a dark gray compared to the light gray they were. And now a strange light glow can be seen seeping from his eyes. If that wasn’t scary the smile that can be seen under the eyes were. * “Psybeam.”* was the command. But William’s voce was cold and dark. A shiver ran up the young boys spine as Eon pointed the spoon in his hand at Lee. There was no time to react as an incandescent beam of purple and black energy is fired from the star on Eon’s head. With out a sound it plows into the Hitmonlee causing it to freeze. Then with a slamming force the Hitmonlee is sent flying backwards as the bulk of the beam hits it. The fighting Pokemon grunts as it slams into it’s train and they both fly back several yards and crumble to a heap. A moment later William and Eon are hovering over the young boy and his Pokemon. Eon’s eyes started to glow as if he was going to use Confusion. But a loud ping saves the two.

_ Will one William Ian Draconis please report to the Research Lab, your Pokemon is ready to be picked up, that is all._

As the static died a sinister smile crosses Williams lips.  Eon’s Pokeball floating over head opens and sucks the Psi Pokemon in. With a sharp twist William’s heel digs into the ground with a grinding sound as he leaves the boy in a heap.


-The Pokemon League- 

A man in a white sleeveless long coat rocks back and forth as the commotion around him ensues. The studs in his coat and large raised collar catches the light as he rocks. He bites at his thumb in annoyance as his dark blue eyes cut over the crowed. What were these idiots thinking carrying on like this and in his presence, they were almost as useless as his executives  back in Domino City. Pulling the edge of his thumb from his mouth he looks down past the belts and bracers to a watch, embroidered with a blue KC, time was wasting and time was money. He didn’t become the strongest there was by wasting time. And unlike these slack jaws he actually had a company to run.  So calmly he slid his chair back from the table. Folding his arms over his chest, across a strange looking amulet, he closes his eyes and tries to calm himself. Something his little brother was always pestering him about. Slowly he starts to count to ten in his head.

One, they are still annoying. Two, why the hell do they have to be so idiotic. By the time Kaiba reaches three he was fed up with the counting and the snails pace that this meeting was getting underway at.  Quick as a whip Kaiba slams his right hand down onto the table drawing all attention.  As the eyes glanced his way the KC on his collar became visible. “What is it with power that breeds idiocy?” he growls. “I’m far too important to be stuck here all day.” the man adds with unmistakable arrogance. “My satellite companies make more money in one year then the League dose, so before I decide to buy this place and turn it into a park can we get this freak show moving?” he asks in that same arrogant tone.  There was no mistaking it, Kaiba was here and by the sound of his voice his jet was fueled and he was ready to head back to Domino.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 28, 2010)

A half-naked man wearing a spiffy hat laughed. He always found Kaiba's arrogance entertaining, since it made him the perfect punchline. "Still as stiff as ever." He remarked. "Ace of Northwind, accounted for." 

"I miss my dear dear champion-kun..." A young woman moped. Her hair was a shade of fiery red. She wore an all-white jumpsuit with red armored gloves. Her eyes were covered in bright orange glasses. "The Sky Terror Amelia thought he was coming."

"Hopefully he'll bring me some samples when he comes back." The young man next to Amelia said. He wore a checkered shirt and equestrian's pants, as well as a helmet that covered most of his bright yellow hair. He was analyzing some stones wiht peculiar glyphs on them. "Fossil Genius Owen at your service."

The leaf-haired woman in the white dress sighed. Apart from her, all the other leaders were crazy. "Someday I will poison you all in your sleep." She muttered. "Jungle Witch Gregoria, present."

"Such lively youth." A warm and fatherly voice said. He was the oldest person at the meeting hall right now, and possessed pokemon who were probably older than the other leaders. "Old Master Benedict, present." He smiled. "I must say, you're all looking quite happy, even you Kaiba." Benedict was respected by everyone for his prowess and seniority, some of them he instructed in the basics of pokemon battling himself. "Shall we begin, now that we're all introduced?"

Gregoria cleared her throat. "Of course Benny.78 trainers qualified for the League challenge were attacked last week." They all knew that already, but for Gregoria reporting that was protocol, and she was all about protocol. "We believe the attackers worked for Team Magos. I'm afraid that Morgan is back." The room practically exploded. Some yelled that it was impossible, that Morgan died 10 years ago. Others screamed they were fools, that someone like Morgan was wily enough to fake their own death. The gym leaders were divided. This information was not given to them during their debriefing.


----------



## Kinzey (May 29, 2010)

Sasori shook his head lightly. "Of course Morgan is alive! Did you people really expect anything else? We didn't see Morgan die ourselves, so it is idiotic to assume death as the outcome".

Shaking his head, he continued "We should've gone and looked for a body, but we weee too damn happy that it was over. We were overconfident and that was to be our downfall. We have had Team Mystic attacks lately, but we just said 'Oh, the trainers stopped it, everything is fine and dandy'. We seem have become lax in our guardianship of Sairu, and now the people will pay the price".

______________________________

Jack sighed as he examined the gym sign. "I'm out, but I'll be back soon to accept more challenges! -Yumi". It had been like this for the past few days, and Jack had to wonder "what is going on?"

"Perhaps we should try another town?"

"And spend a week blundering about in the Tower Forest," Absol asked, "only to arrive in Domino and find out that she's returned? I don't think so".


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2010)

Mirage listens to everyone in the room before speaking and thinks about what we should do about this. "I agree, we should have look for a body, if Morgan has really return, we should do something. Even the attacks off team Mystic. Mirage thinks everything is getting worest, if this keeps continuing and everyone will get hurt. His Gengar feels his master motion but the s Gengar's eye stay melancholy like Mirage.

Akita

Akita returns back to the tent see is staying in after another training session with her three pokemon, she already went to the gym saying, the gym trainer is gone and soon will be back.

"Beau." Why not a new pokemon?"

"Vulpix" "About time."

"Ivy, Ivysaur" "I like it, but there is some thing I sence, I hate."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 30, 2010)

*Merri Town:  Enter Aerodactyl*

William shoved his hands into his pockets as he walked toward the Research Lab. The sadistic grin that split his lips earlier hung about his features as a testament to his new diabolic nature. Well that is until a man in his late twenties approached him. ?Scuse me sir, I?m a wandering TM salesmen. And today I?m running a special on the Double Team TM! Only $700. That is a bargan no?? The Salesman pitches a he pulls out a disc shaped item. William stopped and slowly turned toward the man, his dark glowing gray eyes seem to bore into the man?s soul. * Double Team you say??* William replies coldly as he looks over the man.  William then  raises his hand and with a gesture a gray glow falls over the item. Then with  a tug it is freed from the merchant?s hand. It floats in the air just for a second before William beckons it toward him with a motion of his fingers. * ?This should prove useful, I?ll take it.?* William replies as he grabs the disc with his free hand. 

?Excellent, well that will be $700 my good sir!? The salesman exclaims as this was his first sale in a long time. William?s eyes flash a darker color for a second as he walks takes a step over to the salesman. Sliding the TM into a pocket and grabs the man by the collar and lifts him form the ground. * ?I said I?ll take it.?* William bites with a growl. ?Hey, hey. No need for violence, it?s my gift to you young sir!?? the salesman cries. * ?See, that wasn?t so hard, tell you what. Takes this.?* William says as he drops the man to the ground. As he turns to walk away he drops to great balls at the man?s feet. * ?Now if you?ll excuse me. I?ll be on my way.?* William adds with a bite as he walks off.  The poor salesman almost wet himself, scrambling up he picks to the Pokeballs up and dashes for the entrance of the town he was getting out of dodge as fast as he could.

William laughs to himself as he walks along. When he finally enters the Research lab he is over the laughing fit. Sliding a pair of dark shades on he walks up to a man in a white lab coat.  ?I was called here to collect a Pokemon.? William says as he tried to keep his voice civilized. ?Oh William, good to see you again. Anything wrong?? he asks as he sees a change in William?s mannerism.  ?No, no I?m fine.? William replies again with his best manners. ?Oh well, okay then.  Here he is.? the man says as he hands a Pokeball over to William. ?Why don?t you bring him out and greet him.? A grin slips over William?s face,  ?Don?t mind if I do.? William replies with a slightly colder response. Pressing the button on the Pokeball William allows it to split in his hands. A splash of light hits the ground . It takes the form of a winged reptile and fades and Aerodactyl appears from the light.  ?Name?s William I your trainer. The Aerodactyl tilted his head to the side as he took in a deep breath taking in William?s scent.  You can call me Swoop, all my friends did  and it?s good to meetcha.? The Aerodactyl replies, all the scientist hears is Aerdactyle speaking Pokemon. 

 ?Alright Swoop it is then, hey I have something, well two something?s for you.? William replies as he pulls Fly, he got the other day, and Double Team out.  ?All you have to do is bite down on these Disc and you?ll learn a new move.? William says as he takes the disc from their cases. Swoop?s eyes flash, this new world should be fun. 

-Pokemon League-

Kaiba?s eyes flashed with anger as Ace spoke up, if he could hate anyone else with more passion then he did Ace he?d be surprised. ?You want to go monkey boy? I?ll rip that infernal smile off your face!? Kaiba growls as he stands and reaches for his Dragonair. But before he can make good on his threat the Elite four speak up, Kaiba is undeterred in his efforts to destroy Ace, well that is until Benedict speaks up. He was probably the only member of Pokemon League, other Gyms included, that Kaibia respected. With a growl he took his hand from his inner coat pocket. Then with all his hate bearing down on Ace, with a glare, he sits as the meeting finally fully starts. 


Gregoria cleared her throat. "Of course Benny.78 trainers qualified for the League challenge were attacked last week." They all knew that already, but for Gregoria reporting that was protocol, and she was all about protocol. "We believe the attackers worked for Team Magos. I'm afraid that Morgan is back." The room practically exploded. Some yelled that it was impossible, that Morgan died 10 years ago. Others screamed they were fools, that someone like Morgan was wily enough to fake their own death. The gym leaders seemed divided. This information was not given to them during their debriefing.


Kaiba rocked back and forth in his chair, he really didn?t care. ?Dose it really matter? The fool was beaten before and he?ll be beaten again.?  Kaiba says with little interest as he clicks a button on his watch. It glows and a small screen projects up off a inch or so. It flashes his company stocks at the moment and other bits of information. Just another way to keep an eye on his bumbling employees. ?How about I do you a favor, find me his location and I?ll go and beat him myself.? Kaiba says in his normal tone of arrogance.


----------



## Burke (May 30, 2010)

----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel 
S2E1 "_ The Jump to Merri Town! _"​
When we last left our heroes, there had been some trouble at the spark foam city Pok?centre. After the chaos had been taken care of, and after Sam and Ace personally spent a day fixing the damage. It was time that they parted ways. With the last events a week behind them, and the young adventurer nearing a new city, what events will unfold next? 

With the old scooter sputtering along, and a week behind him, Samuel and Turtwig finally reach their destination of Merri Town. It would seem odd that with this fast mode of transportation that it would take only a third as long to get there, but with new Pok?mon in need of training, and a well deserved rest at Cirus Falls, it all seems reasonable. 

?Ehhh,? Sam said in awe as he and Turtwig got closer to Merri Town, ?What a nice place this is Turtwig!?

?Twi-ig!" It responded from the front basket, sharing the same emotion.

Sam began to think back to the experiences over the last week. ?We?ve had our share of disappointing and amazing times eh? On one hand the gym leader at spark foam denied to see us for whatever reason and not to mention we picked up one unruly Pok?mon, but on the other hand?? He then began to think back.

--------------​
Its was midday, there were scattered clouds in an otherwise clear sky. Suddenly, out near a rocky outcrop in the field, battle noises could be heard. 

?Now use tackle!? Sam could be heard yelling.

?Twig !? Turtwig grunted as it slammed into the wild Beldum.

?Belll-dum? It said in pain, it was almost ready to be captured.

?Now Shinx, finish it with thunder fang!?

?Shinx!? It yelped as it rushed with its electrically charged teeth.

The move that should have knocked the beldum down for good seemed to have no effect. The Beldum just hovered there a bit with Shinx latched on to it. It was then that the Iron Ball began to glow.

?Ohh, no way! The Beldum is evolving in the middle of the fight!? He said in disbelief, ?Is this seriously going to happen every time I have a Pok?battle?!?

The glowing subsided as Sam Shinx and Turtwig stood in wonderment. 

?Metang.? It said calmly as it appeared for the first time.

*Metang, the Iron Claw Pok?mon, Metang is so sturdy that its steel body wont be scratched even if it collides with a jet.* The Pok?dex chimed in.

Sam looked worried when he saw that his Pok?mon were exhausted and the Metang was fully rejuvenated.

?Meee-tang." It hummed as it suddenly propelled forward, hitting both Shinx and Turtwig at the same time.

?Shiiinx!? ?Twig-Turtwig!? 

?This isn?t good; it looks like I only have one option?.? It was then that Sam returned those two, and retrieved that Pok?ball.

?Alright, if he?s a steel type, that means I need... a ground type!? He yelled as he threw the ball out.

The red flash cleared and there stood the infamous Gible appeared.

?Gi-Gi-Gi? It laughed as it was about to attack Sam for the nth time, but it suddenly realized the presence of the hostile Metang.

?Alright then Gible, it?s a steel type so you need to use your ground attack! So go with Sand Atta-! Wha?? He said in confusion as the Gible completely ignored him and went straight for a dragon rage attack.

?GiiiiBA!? It yelled as shockwaves spread towards the Metang. The Metang was of course hurt by the shockwaves, but not as much as it should have.

?Gible, it?s a steel type, dragon based moves are weak against it, you need to use sand attack.?

The Gible, while it loved to be defiant, knew that was the best battle plan. Though, it still wanted to disobey, so it figured a way that it can do both.

Gible raised its arm, and sand appeared, but not just sand for sand attack, it was a lot of sand, a whole lot of sand. The sand engulfed Metang and the rest of the battlefield.

?That?s not sand attack? that?s Sandstorm!?

The Metang, now completely lost, began giving a fury of Metal Claws in the haze. During this, Gible, now having the upper hand, easily dodged its attacks. Sam, unable to see inside, now can?t give orders. This wouldn?t matter anyways as Gible preferred to act on his own. 

It then ran forward and rammed the Metang with a tackle. As the Metang toppled to the ground, the Gible jumped off of its head surface into the air, and came back down onto it with another Tackle. 

The smoke then cleared, and standing atop a defeated Metang is Gible.

Sam couldn?t help but laugh at the unlikely win.

---------------​
The scooter came to a stop at the limits of the city, Sam dropped his transportation at the station, and he and Turtwig set off inside to continue their adventure.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 30, 2010)

Alita wakes up from the night and walks into Town forest after she packs up stuff and walks to the pokemon center and walks to the front desk? "Hey Nurde Joy, can you heal my pokemon?" "I can, do it right now" Nurse says as Akita hands her pokeballs to Nurse Joy. Akita walks over too a phone and made a phone call to the professor Mizu. Mizu's face pops up on the screen.

"Hey, Proffessor, I finally choose my firth pokemon and my new guild partern. I want a Dalcatty." "I have one for you, I was saving it for you, intill you call back, after i received your last phonnecall" Professor Mizu says. He puts the pokeball in the machine and appears in the machine beside the phone. "Thankyou very much, Proffessor" Akita gets up and feels for the pokeball. "You are welcome and good luck in your next battle, I will let you go. You probly has a lot of training to do" Mizu says. Akita says good bye and release the Dalcatty inside as it appears and rubs against Akita legs as they wait for their pokemon to be heal.


----------



## Kinzey (May 30, 2010)

"Hand. Hand. Foot. Foot" Jack chanted rythmicly. He was slowly making progress, but Absol wouldn't have that.

"Hurry up! You'll never get stronger that way!" he called from above, some 50 feet higher than Jack.

"That's easy for you to say!"  Jack retorted. "You can just stick your claws into the bark! I actually have to climb!"

"Quit your whining! If you're so tired, I found an alcove up here we can train in!" Absol appeared to be right. Above Jack, he could see his friend's shaggy white hindquarters scrambling up and into an area Jack couldn't see himself.

After a few more minutes of vigorous climbing (with more than a bit of aggressive encouragement) Jack reached the opening. It was a large, hollowed out cavern-esque area, As Jack stood up, he studied the view, trying to catch his breath. He was very high up, almost halfway up the tower forest tree. In the distance, the sun was setting beautifully.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 30, 2010)

Nurse joy hand Akita her pokeballs back as she puts the pokeballs back inside her jacket "Thankyou." "You are welcome" Nurse Joy says. Dalcatty looks calm as Akita starts walking as Dalcatty hrlps her guild her. Akita is thinking it is odd but it also brings back memories as she walks out of the tower forest pokemon center. Akita sighs and wishes to see. Dalcatty picks up on Akita's emotions.

"Dal, Catty" It's okay." She rubs against her legs.

Akita pets Dalcatty "I am fine and I am tire, because the sun is setting. Lead the way to pitch the tent for the night, cause i am running low on money, Domino City is exspenive." Dalcatty understands and leads her somewhere nice for the night. Dalcatty is acited about the other pokemon that her master had in her pokeballs. Ivysaur's pokeball wiggles a bit then settle down trusting the new pokemon that he did not know of it yet. Akita puts a hand on Ivysaur's pokeball and  keeps walking with her new pokemon to the spot in Tower Forest. Dalcatty leads Akita to a hotel in Town Forest, that had the price of how much mony she had left. The women who is sitting at the desk sees Akita standing outside and walks outside to Akita and helps Akita with her situation of being blind.

"How much is a room, i am sorta low on money, i am also a trainer." "The prices are okay, but I make a bargin with you" the lady says. "It's a deal." "Then follow me, and we will discuss it" the women leading Akita and her Dalcatty in the hotel that is made of wood and looks more of a cabin. "There is nothing better than being in the forest or Town Forest" the women says. The only thing that Akita heard through the forest was bug type pokemon.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 31, 2010)

Tower Forest. Few things in the world can match the sheer size and splendor of the oldest tree in Sairu. Scientists debate on how old it is, but no one has ever managed to check the rings inside it. Given that at its narrowest Tower Forest is at least a few miles in width this isn't surprising. 

What can't be debated though, is that the tree is filled with life. Tens of millions of leaves provide nourishment to it, as does titanic root systems that reach deep into Sairu's life giving soil. Dozens of species of pokemon climb up and down the great branches of the tree, some large and sturdy enough to allow Steelix to pass on them without breaking. Its trunk had hundreds of pathways lining it, some made by man, others by the pokemon who lived there. Tunnels lit by luminscent mushrooms allow passageway through the great tree. Aside from Crossroad Bluff no other area in Sairu has as much diversity as Tower Forest.

Irving loved every moment he spent there. 

He and his pokemon were sitting on a mushroom inside the tree, watching the paras and parasect cultivate the luminescent mushrooms that gave the place a purplish glow. Due to the upper branches of Tower forest draping everything beneath it in darkness there wasn't much vegetation growing under the tree. Mushrooms however, thrived in the darkness. "This place is great, isn't it pals?"

All 3 pokemon spoke their approval. Cowardly but loyal Totodile, Mischievous Rotom, and ever inquisitive Happiny found the place relaxing.

A week has passed since the incident at Domino City. Irving had in fact left Domino 2 days after he was released from the hospital and went to Long Coast to deliver a package by plane(with Mokuba paying for his fare). The man who was supposed to accept it had left for some expedition in a far-off island and would return in a week, so Irving decided to use his time to go sight seeing. 

For the last 6 days he had spent his time here in Tower Forest, exploring every last acre of the place. So far he managed to get to a part of the tree called Nuzzle Branches, before being chased off by a band of fifty or so Nuzleaf, all very territorial. The Nuzleaf and their evolved forms, the Shiftry were said to be guardians of Tower Forest. Few people have ever gotten to the great tree's highest levels, and it was the Shiftry's duty to make sure it stays that way. Why they do this though, is still a mystery.

Still, even stranger spectres have been spotted lurking the shadows of the forest lately. While most people thing that's just the Persians hunting their prey, it became even stranger when a Flygon was spotted flying towards the upper branches. What made this place strange is that Flygon are not native to Sairu. 

As much as Irving wanted to unravel this mystery he had other things to do. In 2 days the man he was delivering the package to would return to Long Coast, and thus he had to leave tomorrow if he wanted to give it to him on time. Which is why he wanted to see as much of Tower Forest as he can. 

He wouldn't get the chance. Just as he entered the main passage to town(also called Tower Forest) a dozen blurs zipped passed him, blasting their surroundings with fire and lightning as they charged towards town.

A masked man in Indigo was standing on a branch overlooking the town. An Unown was floating next to him. "A chance to show my prowess at last!" He said, as more of the Unown began appearing around him. 

----------------------------------------------------

Merri Town was well, a merry place. Every day was like a celebration, and everyone had a smile on their faces. 

When the Shrine to Ho-Oh, guardian of Merri Town was set ablaze the jovial towns folk ran in panic. Dozens of trainers battld against masked men and women with stylized 'm's on their shirts. At the center of it all was a woman in Orange, taking on several trainers at once. Her  starmie was making short work of the trainers. "Too easy."

---------------------------------------------------

Long Coast City. Gateway to Sairu. Every day ships arrived here, bringing people to the city. 

Dozens of people lay unconsious on the streets, screaming in their sleep. A few people managed to become unaffected by the same nightmares afflicted on the townsfolk, but these were either running for their lives or fighting ferocious pokemon battles against a group of masked men and women. 

At Long Coast harbor a man wearing violet smirked as his two misdreavous danced around him, chanting their names over and over. "This is fucking boring. I wish we did this attack when the gym leader was still here." He remarked.


----------



## Gaja (May 31, 2010)

*Haruhi*

Looking around one of the youngest gym leaders in the room was silent. She remembered the stories of that man, a cruel man who mistreats pokemon and uses them for his own filthy business. Kaiba's comment actually struck quite well with Haruhi, even though she wasn't even a trainer at the time of the great battle. However Aokiji-sempai used to tell her about the guy and how the battle looked. It was a story that influenced her as a trainer, and down the line to become a trainer who treats pokemon with care and respect. Unaware of the fact that her home town was being attacked this very second Haruhi crossed her arms leaning into the over-sized leather chair.

"Morgan... So what do we know about him at this point?"

She asked in a serious tone, after Kaiba toned down a little. He and Ace weren't the best of friends so these kinds of scenes weren't really something unexpected. But the situation demanded their attention and focus, and Haruhi for once actually had a bad feeling about it, as if the attack a week ago was only a warning.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 31, 2010)

Ace smirked. Pissing Kaiba off was really fun, but right now they had other problems. "Come on lizard breath, I'll singe you good." Inside his pokeball Infernape was itching for a fight, but he knew nothing good would come out of fighting right now. Besides, Gregoria'll just get pissed and kick both of their asses. "Look, even if we found out where Morgan is, we'll never be able to beat that bastard." Ace was there during that climactic battle, and he saw Morgan take on not just Aokiji, but the former fire and electric-type gym leaders as well. 

Gregoria sighed. The League just had to pick the craziest leaders.

"Morgan... So what do we know about him at this point?"

Finally, someone speaking with some sense. Though Haruhi was one of the more bombastic gym leaders, she was dead serious at this point. "Nothing. We're not even sure if he's the one pulling the strings." 

It was at this point that someone from the podiums stood up. He was an old man, possibly as old as Benny himself. He wore the uniform of the rank-and-file officials that do the tedious aspects of the League's responsibilities. 

"Then why are we mucking about, arguing amongst ourselves?We have no proof Morgan is back! For all we know it's just some over-eager trainer with a violent streak!" The old man was in a very foul mood, and probably felt that he had better things to do. 

"With all due respect Mr. Randall, I was there when headquarters was attacked. I saw Morgan's symbol on the attackers myself." Gregoria said. She often acted as the de-facto head of the Pokemon League, juggling most of the tasks needed to keep this place running, but Mr. Randall was Co-League representative, the one who spoke with the neighboring regions and represented Sairu in inter-league meetings. 

"And what, we're going to connect every fancy 'm' embroidery with a man who's been dead for 10 years!?" Randall always thought the Morgan incident to be a great embarassment for the region, especially because they were unable to stop Team Magos until it was too late. As much as possible he wanted all memory of that incident buried and forgotten.


While the League made their deliberations, the attacks continued around Sairu. At Lamprey town a fire broke out near the day-care center. Spark Foam's power plants were mysteriously shut down, causing black-outs throughout the city and in neighboring Cirus Falls. An explosion at Argent Peak caused an avalanche, cutting Arctic Flora off from the outside world. Northwind's gyarados were threatening to attack the town itself. A huge spike in criminal activities was overwhelming Domino's police force. Suofreight's water supply was cut off. Merri Town, Tower Forest, and Long Coast were under attack. 

And all over the region, communications was shut down. Anyone desperately calling for help was futile. The League had no idea that the rest of Sairu was in chaos.


----------



## Kinzey (May 31, 2010)

Unaware of the impending attack on Tower Forest Town, Jack continued to admire the view for a few moments. It was truly a magnificent sight.

Just then, Jack heard a series of angry buzzing behind him. Smiling fiendishly, he turned around to face a small swarm of Ladyba and Ledian.

"So Absol," Jack asked in the tone of someone who already knew what the outcome would be and was just having the conversation for the benefit of the audience, "Do you think we should fight, or flee?"

"Well, Kinzey, I don't think we'd be able to escape these bugs without sustaining some damage".

"So true. Still, you won't be able to face them by yourself. Do you want me to call out my other Pokemon?"

"No, friend, I think we should face this threat together" Absol said.

"My sentiments exactly, friend" Jack agreed. They then, at a nod from Absol, rushed the sworm together.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 31, 2010)

The attack on Tower Forest had begun. Across town 8 trainers riding atop Rapidash and Manectric caused a rampage, attacking everything in sight with lightning and fire. 

Meanwhile at the great tree a nidoking and drapion materialized out of nowhere and began attacking the wildlife. The wild pokemon fought back of course, but even when they managed to take them down more appeared out of thin air. 

A Lucario materialized in front of a trainer battling a swarm of ledian and fired off an aura blast at them. 

In another part of the forest a magmar was blasting everything in sight with fire. Its next target was Irving and his pokemon,who were rushing to meet it in battle.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 31, 2010)

After Akita and the lady talk about the bargin and Akita knowing aabout the attacks about Tower forest. Akita walks out of the building to return later, "about you return dalcatty, I want you to rest and do not worry about me." Dalcatty looks at Akita and obeys as Akita pulls out Dalcatty's pokeball and the Dalcatty returns to her pokeball. Akita feels for beautifly' pokeball. "Beautifly, come on out, I need your help." Beautifly appears in front of Akita and sence their all the pokemon is upset or anger and Akita could too as she hears a something coming towards them.

A bunch of Paras were heading their way, Akita looks in the direction of her Beautifly. Akita is thinking to stand to the side, knowing these bug types would posion both Akita and her pokemon as the Paras pass as Beautifly lands on Akita's head both not making a sound to frighting the Paras. The Paras start attacking something. "Let's give them a hand and save this forest of Town Forest" Akita helps the Paras with Beautifly with the Beautifly's attacks whatever is attacking the wild pokemon.


----------



## Kinzey (May 31, 2010)

Jack wiped the back of his hand across his mouth, relieved that the battle was almost over. Twitching Ladyba and Ledian carcasses littered the tree floor. Buzzing angrily, the last few prepared to fight to the death.

But suddenly a Lucario appeared before him, launching an Aura blast. The little bugs had had enough; this just wasn't worth it. They flew up high, escaping through tunnels in the roof. "Ha!" Jack laughed, "Finally a good opponent!"

He leapt forward, sending a spinning kick at the pokemon. It brought it's arms up and easily blocked the attack. Jack tried an uppercut, but the Lucario grabbed his arm at the fist and elbow and flipped him over, slamming him into the ground. It then raised its arm, its claws shining sinisterly. It was preparing a metal claw!

Just then, Absol slammed into it, slashing it across the face with a shadow claw. The Lucario's steel type meant it wasn't very effective, but it allowed Jack to get up and face the Lucario.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 31, 2010)

The absol attacked Lucario head on, striking with shadow claw, which did minimal damage. Then Lucario glanced to its side, and noticed a human attacking it. 

From his vantage point at the upper levels the masked trainer grinned. What an idiot, fighting his Lucario head-on. 

Before Jack could land a hit, Lucario struck him first, punching the human in the face. Its Me First meant that no move, however fast or no distraction however effective would hit it before it attacked first. It followes up the attack on Jack by striking Absol with a bullet punch.


At the lower roots of Tower Forest a lone girl was trying to help the wild pokemon fight. back the masked man's houndour. Seeing her made him smirk again. He ordered the houndour to blast the girl all at once in a blazing inferno.


----------



## Kinzey (May 31, 2010)

_Fuck!_ Jack thought angrily. _Absol has no moves that are effective against Lucario's type combination_. Absol saw this too, and ran up to Jack, touching his nose to his own pokeball on Jack's belt, drawing itself in. Jack was going to just release all his pokemon, but if Absol thought he should go one at a time, he wasn't going to argue.

Pulling out another pokeball, Jack called out Numel. Both of its types were super effective against Lucario's steel type. "Numel, magnitude!" It was a powerful one. Fissures began appearing in the wood, the tree groaning as if in pain. "Now ember while it can't dodge!" But Numel was also effected by the shaking, and its aim flew wildly, many of the shots missing. A good number of them, however, flew straight at the Lucario.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 31, 2010)

Akita was thinking that she is going to get burn  Beautifly use gust against the flames. The other dustmoth sees what the Beautifly is doing and does the same thing making the attack stronger to send it back towards the houndour. Akita is thinking should see let all of her pokemon out to help or use one pokemon at a time. Akita keeps thinking she should find a water pokemon the firefighters need to be here to put out the fire that is spreading.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2010)

How a magmar got into Tower Forest was anyone's guess. They weren't a native species here in Sairu, and even if they were their habitat would be up north, where it's warmer. 

It must be owned by a trainer then, and a ruthless one at that. Whoever this trainer is Irving was going to stop him. He wasn't going to let the beauty of this place be destroyed by a rampaging fire beast. 

He charged towards the creature, his Totodile on his shoulder. The magmar blasted him with a gout of fire, but a combination of a shimmering wall and a water gun kept the flames at bay. 

Behind magmar Rotom appeared, rising underneath it from the wood. One handy skill ghost types have is that they can become intangible, though doing so prevents them from doing anything else. From behind Rotom blasted magmar with arcs of lightning, paralyzing their enemy. Unable to move, the magmar was finished off by a dual attack from Rotom and Totodile, first with a blistering stream of water, and finally with an electric blast amplified by magmar's wet state. 

With magmar defeated, Irving and his pokemon began to put out the fires it caused. Happiny's aim was becoming even better Irving noticed. She was even making pin-point water pulse strikes from at least twice the distance she was capable of before. 


The wild Lucario was having a difficult time evading the fissures Numel created. Its fire attacks were difficult to dodge, and a few even managed to hit it. 

It was quite surprising that a creature as small as a Beautifly was blowing away the fires created by the Houndour. They continued their combined ember barrage however, despite it being blocked by powerful gusts.

This was unacceptable for the masked trainer. They were supposed to roll over and die, not fight back! "You people are ruining my fun!" He said, his voice boominb throughout the Tower Forest. 


Magmar faded away, as if it was never there. In its place a pair of poochyena manifested around Irving, and attacked him. 

Lucario jumped up into the air and landed on top of Numel, but it wasn't a Lucario anymore. The long, feather-like ears and brown shell of the new pokemon was that of a Wartortle, and it smashed Numel hard with an aqua tail. 

The fire Beautifly was repelling turned purple and thick. It was no longer being blown away, and was in fact heading towards Akita unaffected by the gusts. A muk had appeared from the flames, and it was about to smother Beautifly and Akita.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 1, 2010)

_Where'd that come from? _ Jack thought. Numel was doubly weak against water type attacks. It would be stupid to keep it out.

Just then, a voice boomed through the chamber: "You people are ruining my fun!" it cried. Jack wondered what was up with it for a minute, but then decided he would deal with it later.

So, who to replace it with? Squirtle? An interesting match up for sure, but not very strategic. Numel was out for obvious reasons. Absol was a possibly, but he was kind of tired from the training. Ralts was too new, and he hadn't even fought a hostile opponent with it yet. So the only choice left was-

"Honchkrow, come on out!" The large black bird materialized, preening its feathers proudly. "Fly up and use wing attack!" Jack commanded. Honchkrow leered defiantly at him, but reluctantly took off, careening down and swiping at the Wartortle with its wing. "Then follow it up with a series of pecks!"


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2010)

The shrine to Ho-oh was blazing. Violet could see it from a mile away. He hadn't rested nor eaten in a few days he was using his mental prowess to stay awake, but the closer he got to the Merri town his head started to hurt more and more. It was mental psychic feedback, meaning that I1 or O1 was nearby. They being perfected specimens didn't get the feedback and their powers now might even be enough to crush Violet. 

But regardless Violet ran into the city, he saw many many team Mystic members. Violet send out Gligar and he made short work of them.

It was then he saw the woman dressed in orange, she turned to him. His headache growing in size.
"Orange!" He shouted, grabbing his pokeball which contained metagross.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 1, 2010)

*Attack on Merri; William?s Decision*

A flash of intensity crosses Swoop’s eyes as he bites into the Fly HM. The disc glows golden for a split second as the information is passed on and genetic makeup needed to achieve this Machine is manipulated. As Swoop released the Disc it returned to it’s shiny silver color, the sheriff was right. There were disc that could be used over and over again. With a grin William slides the HM back into it’s case then into his backpack.  Then lifting the Pokeball back up he returns Swoop. With a red flash the dinosaur Pokemon is swallowed back up. As William slid the Pokeball away a sinister sadistic grin split his features. Catching the scientist gaze William half heartedly waved the man off as he turned and walked away.  The scientist crumbled to a sweaty mess as William walked out the door, that all to familiar human chill running the length of his spine. 

Walking outside William smells the burning wood in the air. Looking pass the mess of panicked people William sees the dark billowing smoke toward the center of town. As William started to make his move to see what the commotion was several masked men with stylized M’s on their chest surrounded him. William’s eyes flashed with psychic energy as he recognized the getup. * "Team Mystic is it?”*  William asks with a grin as he folded his arms over his chest. The goons were taken aback a bit. “So, you’ve heard of us, have you?” one man said as he pulls a Pokeball from his uniform. “Well that is too bad, since you seem to know so much you have to die.” another said as he too pulled a Pokeball form his side. William grunts in anger. * "Is that so?”* William snaps coldly as his right hand lashes out. 

The goon that had threatened William’s life drops his Pokeball as he starts to gasp for air. His face starts to turn blue as William tightens his grip. The man starts to foam at the mouth as he is lifted up off the ground. His feet twitch as William holds him there for what seemed like an eternity, but soon William tires of this fool and with a slam William brings the man to the ground hard. A solid gasp for air is heard as Willaim relinquishes his hold. * “Dose anyone else want to fill his shoes?”* William asks as he stands back to his full height. The rest of the goons pause as they look at the carnage. Sweat pours down the back of their heads as the dart in different directions. William chuckles as he watches them dart off with tails firmly tucked. * “No honor among thieves eh?”* William growls as he bends back down. Pulling the mask off the man’s face William is surprised to see that it was a boy no older then he and not a man. 

Standing back up William gives a firm kick to the boys side. * “Let that be a lesson the strong beats the weak.”* William says as he pulls his shades from his face. Sliding them into the collar of is shirt he ties the mask onto his face and adjust his hat back into place. The boy grasp his ribs and begins to rock as William stands. Pulling his arms around to his back he strolls, uninterrupted this time, toward the center of town. As he vanishes into the distance the rest of the clowns show back up and pull their injured away. As William reaches the center of town several trainers dart past him carrying injured Pokemon, they were heading for the town’s Pokemon Center. Not distracted William strolls up and sees that a strange looking person was confronting a woman in orange. “Orange!” is what he shouts as he goes for a Pokeball. William could feel the psychic energy in the air. So with a grin he decides to watch, knocking an unconscious person from a bench he sits down and folds his left leg over his right knee and stretches back, this should be good. 

-Pokemon League-

Kaiba decides to ignore the drivel as he plays with his watch, if something important came up he’d pay attention then.  But as he scrolled through his stock options his watch inexplicitly dies on him. At first he thinks it’s just his remote location. But as he fiddles with the signal power he realizes that he’s been cut off. That was impossible. His technology was the best. In a fit of rage he pulls the watch off and tosses it. It hits the far wall with tremendous force shattering to bits. “When I get back to Domino, those peons at the satellite control center is going to get a piece of my mind!” he roar as he sits back down. When he realizes that everyone is looking at him, “What? If you worked for me and quit I’d do the same to you.” he snarls as he rocks back and forth. “Now precede with your idiocy.” he adds as he folds his arms over his chest.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2010)

The operation was going smoothly. So far they were unopposed, with any resistance being defeated by the grunts. 

A man in a lab coat emerged from Ho-Oh's shrine, clutching a crystal in his hand. He took out a pokeball from his pocket, and released the koffing inside. "O1, our operation goes well."

The woman in orange turned around to face him. "Of course it is, you idiot!" She snarled. O1 hated him. He was one of those bastards who turned her into what she is today, yet she couldn't fight back. She hated it that she was treated as a just a weapon by these people, but she couldn't fight back. Not after he left.

The man in the lab coat ignored her. He was used to the Super trainers lashing at then. All they could do was threaten him verbally anyway. Besides, he had other things to do. "I'm going back to headquarters now, but first..." His Koffing went inside the shrine, and blasted everything with fire. "Much better. Pokemon should be the ones worshipping humans anyway, not the other way around." 

It was at this point that many of the grunts were defeated. This was inconcievable. Barring gym leaders or other high-ranking trainers it was impossible for so many mystic grunts to be beaten at once. 

"Orange!" He shouted, grabbing his pokeball which contained metagross.

O1's blood froze. It was him. Of course, it was that turn-coat bastard who left her to this fate. "V1!" She unleashed the full brunt of her psychic power, which was specialized in the field of emotions. She lashed at V1 with bolts of pure pain, and while she did so her Starmie attacked his gligar with super-fast jets of bubbles.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2010)

Violet could see the blast of psychic power being lashed at him, no not Violet this time he had to be V1. 

V1 rose a psychic shield to protect himself, back in the compound they had been made to spar against each other like pokemon. Team mystic believed humans superior to pokemon in power and intelligence and these trainers had to prove that fact. 

The shield was shattered as the blasts of pain ripped through it and into V1, he fell to the floor screaming as it ran up every sinew and nerve. 

V1 had felt O1's pain wave before but it was never this strong, but the year apart had changed them both. O1 was no longer the girl he saw as a sister, now she was darker and stronger she was an enemy. His heart leapt when he thought about I1, he brother in almost all areas, his will was strong not easily broken, but could be twisted with ease, if he was anything like O1 now.

V1 rose up. "V1, yes." He sighed. 

"O1 what have they done to you." It was obivious that the majority of their lives was psychic training but the year V1 was gone, the brainwashing and something else happened, something bad.

V1 could see she was readying another attack. V1 closed his eyes and gripped Metagross' pokeball. "Give me strength!" He shouted as purple  wisps of smoke rose up from the ball and around Violet. He borrowed a move from Metagross.

"PSYBEAM!" He shouted forcing his hands forward for guidance.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 1, 2010)

*Attack on Merri; William?s Decision Pt. 2*

At first William was content to watch the fight between the woman in Orange and the person she had identified as V1. The release of  emotional energies were a hoot. But that changed as he watched on past the long nose of the mask he wore. The man in the white lab coat was holding a very strange looking crystal. It gleamed with an un earthly light. * Well now, that sure is a pretty rock.?* William says with a ever growing grin, with Ms. Starmie occupied William decides he wants to have a friendly little chat with the good doctor. Standing he steps over the unconscious person he had knocked off moments ago.  Then with another step William picked his pace up as the battle between O1 and V1 picked up in intensity.

Luckily the good doctor was entranced by the battle and didn?t see William making his way toward him. That was a good thing as he got within two or so feet of the man in the lab coat. * ?It?s a good day to die, no??* William says as he gets even closer to the man. Startled the scientist turns toward the cold voice and comes face to face with a man in a team Mystic mask. The long nose of the mask was mere inches from the mans eyes. * ?Now if you?d be so good as to hand over the stone.?* William says as the man backs away clutching crystal.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2010)

Starmie stopped attacking long enough to raise a light screen and block the psychic attack. "You've gotten soft."

Of course V1 would attack her himself. His psychic powers were geared towards using emulating the abilities of pokemon. While humans, even the best psychics, could never have mastery of the elements like pokemon do, V1 was able to do the next best thing; Use their abilities for himself.  

"Masquerain, go!"  She threw her pokeball in the air and released her Masquerain. The intimidating gaze its wings created was amplified by O1's power to manipulate emotions, but that was not why she used this pokemon. "Bug Buzz!"

O1's Masquerain began beatings its wings furiously. Powerful sonic waves filled the air, doing heavy damage and disrupting V1's mental bond with his pokemon. The bug type was well-known for its ability to do highly effective damage on psychic pokemon. Psychic humans too, turned out to be afflicted with the same weakness, a fact I1 learned the hard way. 

"Get away from me!" The researcher yelled. This man was not Team Mystic. His sheer disrespect to a member of the research division was proof enough. "Koffing, smog!"  The researcher's koffing flew up to the air and released larged amounts of blinding smog, enveloping the area and making it difficult to breathe.


The masked trainer grinned. Honchcrow are particularly difficult pokemon whose stubborness was supernatural. When properly trained though their offensive power is formidable. But it would take more than that to beat him. 

His Wartortle retreated into its shell, and began to spin rapidly. As it did so an icy wind was coming out of its shell, creating a miniature ice tornado.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 1, 2010)

*Attack on Merri; William?s Decision Pt. 3*

William grinned as the black smog poured form the Koffing mouth. Taking a step back as the poisonous fog filled the area William’s eye’s glows a soft gun metal grey as his body vanishes. Eon channels his power trough William allowing the boy to use Teleport as his form was enveloped. A meter or so behind the scientist William’s body reappears. A devilish grin spread about his face as the researcher backs into him. The man’s eyes grow wide as he feels the bump. Turning around he stutters, “Im…impossible.” as he backs away back toward his Pokemon’s attack. * “Nothing is impossible Doc.”* William grins beneath the Team Mystic mask. Then as the sadistic smile widens on William’s face he pulls his long coat to the side. An inner coat pocket rumbles as a Pokeball is psychically lifted from within. * But it seems that you want to go about this the hard way, well that is fine with me.”* William bites coldly as the Pokeball spins in place a moment before an invisible finger presses the button.

As the Pokeball doubles in size William utters, * “Lets have at it CB.”* and with that a stream of light floods form the splitting Pokeball and washes over the ground. From the light steps a Cubone. Beneath the bone helmet it’s eyes glow eerily as William’s dose. * “Who is this?”* (Scientist only hears Pokemon talk)  CB asks as it props it’s Bone Club on it’s shoulder . * “A nobody with something I think I want.”* William replies as if he could understand the Cubone. The scientist wasn’t waiting to see what was going on, motioning with his free hand he starts to command his Koffing into battle, but William was a step or two ahead of the Team Mystic Researcher. * “CB, Flamethrower. Two degrees to the left shoulder height.”* was the command. With a growl CB  steps forward and opens his mouth.

Deep within the darkness a spark is seen as CB activates the move. In a instant a jet of flames erupt from the small creatures mouth. The researcher freezes as he sees the jet of flames heading his way. Ducking was the first thing on the man’s mind, but the flames shot over his shoulder heading for the cloud of smog directly behind the man. * “I hope that rock is tough.”* William says evilly as the flames lick at the combustible cloud of poison. The researcher can only gawk at the situation as fire takes up in the cloud and races toward the back as the makings of an explosion starts.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 1, 2010)

Akita feels for her Beautifly's poke ball returining it it in time and feels for Vulpix's pokeball "Vulpix use ember ro recollect the flames that are coming at us." Vulpix shoots a mouthful of flames at the fire to repal the firy attack from the muk. "Use confuse ray." Vulpix finds the Muk and confuse it, it was best to use quick attack as Vulpix gains speed and attacks the Muk. Akita moves ot of the way of the embers of the fire.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 1, 2010)

Just now Jack was realizing his mistakes as a trainer: he didn't have anything to combat a water pokemon with ice moves. Honchkrow was, because of his flying type, weak to this ice. If he had remembered this before sending it out, he would've kept Honchkrow in fighting condition. Once more he would have to switch pokemon.

But he wasn't going to do that without doing some damage first. Surveying the cavern, he saw that it was very much like a cave, with stalactites and stalagmites of wood. One medium sized one was right above the Wartortle. However, it had a very small connection to the roof, probably because pokemon had been snacking on it.

"Honchkrow, use wing attack on that stalagmite...or stalactite. Whatever!" The rebellious bird, while wanting to defy him, saw that it was a good plan, so broke off the giant spike causing it to fall down at the Wartortle.

"Now return, Honchkrow!" Jack yelled, holding out its pokeball. He then sent out Absol.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2010)

The sonic waves that ripped through the air aimed at V1 disrupted his connection to Metagross. V1 like all the psychic children could use light screen as a barrier, but V1 was a mimic. He could like a conductor use pokemon attacks, he had left before it was fully realised so he couldn't store the mental bridges needed to keep them in effect and was thus limited to the pokemon he had in his possession. Psychic and Ghost moves were the easiest the others took their toll.

V1 grabbed his ears, "Its not me who has gotten soft, its you who has gotten better. What happened to you! But regardless I'm taking down Mystic!"

Gligar had taken alot of damage being a ground type made the bubble attack super effective.

V1 feel to the ground again, Bug Buzz was fucking up his mental pathways. If V1 could get up and run towards O1, they attack would have to stop as O1 was also weak against the attack. It was then V1 lunged across the ground and started to roll.


----------



## Burke (Jun 1, 2010)

----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel 
S2E2 "_ Mayhem in Merri Town!! _"​
A large explosion could be seen below. As the expanding gas met a stream of fire, it would have severely injured anything inside.

Samuel Sentinel was quite a ways above the action. Standing, arms crossed, atop his hovering Metang, he could see the devastation happening below. For its own safety, Turtwig was put inside its Pokéball.

“Wow, I’ve never felt this intense, thanks for the lift buddy.”

"Metang." It replied in a monotone way.

He looked upon the situation unfolding below and sighed.

“Man, what a day, first yet another gym leader isn’t around, and now a sudden attack from god knows who."

The explosion below caught his attention. He could see two figures, one obviously older than the other, just outside the range of the explosion. He could also make out a Koffing and a Cubone.

“Well we’ve been watching since it started, maybe its time to man up and help?”

“Metang.” It responded, but Sam couldn’t tell if it was reassuring. 

Suddenly, from Sam’s right, a brown blur shot past him, missing by a few feet. He looked over as the culprit, a Noctowl, was now turning around to make another pass.

“Metang, descend!” He commanded as Metang quickly lowered several feet.

The Noctowl missed again, and turned mid flight to attack again.

As it neared, Sam looked, anticipating the attack. 

“Now Metang use Metal Claw!” Sam ordered as he quickly positioned himself in a laying down position atop Metang in order to brace himself.

Then, as it attempted to swoop by again, the Noctowl was swiftly knocked out with a powerful swing to the head. As it fell, Sam could see a concerned looking enemy far away.

Sam, still laying for support resumed looking down at the two individuals below. The smoke from the explosion had dissipated, and he could clearly see the Koffing attempting to surprise attack the younger looking person.

“Oh no, Metang, quickly, descend to directly below us.” Sam said as his grip tightened even more.

“Metang.” It said obeying his orders as it fell like a literal rock from the sky.

In no time at all, the heavy steel Pokémon was three feet above the ground. Then, reacting as quickly as he could, Sam situated himself, and jumped off of the back of Metang as he shouted more orders.

“Now Metang, take it down with Take Down!” Sam said, then contemplating the corniness of the phrase.

Metang charged as fast as it could hover towards the Koffing, and rammed directly into its side right before it was to initiate its attack.

Sam turned his attention to the other boy around his age who looked enough like a trainer. 

“Hehe, would you like some assistance.” He said semi-proud of himself.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 2, 2010)

*Battle at Merri; The Situation*

?Hehe, would you like some assistance.? a rather young looking boy asks with a rather goofy grin spread across his features. William?s eyes spark with agitation as he turns to face this knew arrival. The long nose of the mask William wore lightly bounced off the bridge of the boys nose. * ?I don?t know who you are, or who you think you are little man. But you shouldn?t butt your nose in other peoples business.?* William growls as small rocks and pebbles around him begin to float off the surging psychic energy that flowed around William. * Now if you don?t mind. Me and Doc over there has some unfinished business to attend to.?* William adds with a cold uncaring snap. But as his harsh words fall on Samuel?s ears the Team Mystic Researcher, who took the brunt of the explosion, was composing himself and calling for help. "01, get these ruffians off me!" he hollers as he wipes a steam of blood from his lips. 

The lady dressed in orange didn?t seem to like helping the man in the lab coat, a trait William had picked up on earlier, but she seemed compelled against her better judgment to do so.  "Starmie, Hydro Pump." Was the command that was issued. A grin spread across William?s lips. He was hoping that the man that was identified as V1 would have bought him a little bit more time. But that was redundant at this moment. Lucky this fool on his Metang  showed up. That meant two targets. Williams eyes glow a light gray under the mask he wore. * ?Hope you like the water.?* William says with a passing glance at the boy as he channeled Eon?s psychic energy. In a buzz William teleports out of the way of the attack leaving Samuel to his own devices. 

In a blur of colors William appears behind the Researcher who was just getting himself to his feet. With no hesitation William?s arms shoot out and grab the man breaking the mans grip on the crystal with one hand. In a twisting uplifting motion William brings the man?s free arm up and behind him in a solid hammer lock. William?s left hand locks around the wrist of the man?s right hand, the hand that still grasped the crystal. And with a twist and pull he brings the hand up to the man?s throat. The sharp edge of the gem touches the man?s flesh. The weight of the skin laying on the rock is enough to cut the man. To finish neutralizing the man William kicks the man in the back of the left knee and drops him to a prone position. The Researcher?s Koffing tries to intercede on his trainer?s behalf. But a flash of psychic energy in William?s eyes is enough to signal CB to attack. * ?Cu..Boone!?* CB cries as a jet of red hot flames fire from his mouth. ?Koffin?!!!? is the scream that is heard as the red hot flames lick at then envelope the poison gas Pokemon pushing it back. It falls to the ground a yard or so away and rolls backwards as It tries to regain it?s composure. 

* ?Now, as I said earlier. It?s a good day to die, now isn?t it.?* William says as he pulls the gem closer to the man?s throat. * ?All you have to do is let go and I?ll let you go. Simple, no??* William adds as the Researcher starts to feel his own blood drip onto his hands.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2010)

*Meeting?*

?I?m sure it?s just a bunch of nobodies pretending to be involved with him.?  Bridget said cleaning out from under his nails already bored of things.  ?I mean it?s not like they are doing anything with real flare.?  He looked up then shrugged.

?Well?maybe they are right.?  Yumi added biting her lip slightly.  ?But, I thought we all believed he was dead. ?  She looked slightly confused.  ?I mean I wasn?t there?but that is what everyone says.?  

?Like I said.  It?s just some copycats or other people jumping to conclusions.  If I?m wrong I will kiss a girl.?  Bridget laughed straightening the cuff on her shirt sleeve.  ?You?re not going to let this unsettle a group of Pokemon Masters are you??  he asked as if that was the most incredulous thing that could happen. 


*Rin?*

A soft wind blew and Rin laid on her side contemplating the blades of grass that wavered in front of her eyes.  She also reflected on everything that had happened in the past week.  ?Not even two weeks out.  I?m no longer with Yuki.  I have Simon around?? the thought made her blush deeply as she continued.  ?He and I might actually own a massive house and property.  I have new pokemon?I can?t believe my life has change so much?? the thoughts moved around her head then she heard Simon.

?Yeah.  I wasn?t sleeping??  Rin said rolling on to her back and looking up at Simon smiling.  ?Something up?  Everything okay??  She asked as she reached out and absently stroked the sleeping Eevee that laid next to her.


*Ray and Seigfried?*

(Waiting on Zoidberg for an answer?.)


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2010)

V1's fist struck O1's mask, the force enough to send her off her feet. As she tries to stand up, her mask broke.

"Violet....help...." Tears were running down from her face. 

The scientist ignored the trainer's attempts at threatening him. Compared to what the Leader would do if he found out 01's control was slipping, he couldn't care less for this wannabe. The crystal will have to wait, it could easily be taken back. Losing another Super Trainer though, would put reconstruction back 2 years. 

"Emergency Code 44! 01 Override!" He yelled desperately.

01 went limp. Her eyes are in a daze, as if she was in a coma. At one her pokemon stopped fighting and approached their master, worried. 

"01, Pattern Terror...." The scientist ordered. 

O1's Masquerain was in a daze as well now. Frost was starting to form around its wings. "Intimidate." 01 murmurred. 

Fear. Pure, unadulterated fear, like a thick fog enveloped all of Merri Town. Friend and foe alike were panicking. Many collapsed into a catatonic state.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 3, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *Meeting…*
> 
> “I’m sure it’s just a bunch of nobodies pretending to be involved with him.”  Bridget said cleaning out from under his nails already bored of things.  “I mean it’s not like they are doing anything with real flare.”  He looked up then shrugged.
> 
> ...




After Kaiba and Bridget were finished bringing out their points a smile could be seen on the face of Haruhi. The young gym leader was a fan of drama and the only logical conclusion in this matter would be.

"It could be his son..."

After all a Morgan junior would probably be someone dangerous enough to pass the time. But at this point those were all speculations. Turning to the elder elite four member and pointing at Kaiba Haruhi added.

"So yeah, spoiled Dragon-chan over there is right. What is our plan?"

It wasn't that she was trying to be disrespectful or anything, but rather that she wasn't really good at these formal meetings, often preferring to fly around on Pidgeot and getting the short version from Yumi. Those explanations were the best.
------------------------------------

Walking past Simon and Rin his charmander enjoyed a well earned walk as the two trainers had a conversation, while many of the other pokemon were asleep. Abra slept all the time while Gastly just rolled around exploring the territory.

"Yeah everything's cool, just wanted to go for a walk and check out the boat yard, heard from a guy in town that it was supposed to be a sweet spot for..."

Cutting himself off, he wasn't going to let her know about the awesome sun sets that could be seen at the boat yard, he would much rather see it together with the blond girl. But an explosion only mere seconds after he stopped talking took the attention of Simon and directed it at the city.

"Char?"

"What's going on over there?"

It wasn't like a single crash or anything like that, as it went from a peaceful quiet town, to a massive jungle with screams and fights coming from inside the city. Simon and Rin were actually very close so not hearing it was pretty damn hard. Standing up Simon looked at Rin.

"Get your stuff ready. Charmander, Gastly come here."

Remaining calm he returned all of his pokemon to their respective pokeballs and went on to close his backpack, as smoke could be seen in the distance. He actually felt anxious as to what in the world went on there, but surely they would find out soon. His biggest concern was that no one was hurt though.

"Let's go check it out, but stay close to me, I don't want anything happening to you."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 3, 2010)

*Assault on Merri; End of the Assault??*

At first it seemed as if the Researcher would sooner choose death then hand the crystal over. A notion William wasn?t truly fond of, but he had already implied what would happen if his ?suggestion? wasn?t heeded. With  a sigh William started to tug on the man?s hand, assisted suicide. Well that is what William would say anyway if questioned. But as the gem started to etch into the man?s throat he started to holler at the top of his lungs.  ?Emergency Code 44! Override!? was the order. William didn?t quite know what to think at the strange order.  Soon enough William?s thinking it was a code was proven correct as the woman in Orange suddenly went limp. As her Pokeomon stopped battling William heard a sigh of relief form the scientist. A bad feeling fell over his whole being. He needed to stop what was going on. But before he could even make his move the Researcher issued his next command. ?O1 Pattern Terror?.? William?s eyes twitched as his glance cut back up to the strange trainer in Orange. Not only was she acting strange so was her Masquerain was as well. 

?Intimidate.? was the command she uttered lowly. As a frost like substance gathered on the insects wings a strange feeling started to spread over the whole area. It threatened to consume the whole of the town.  William attempted to stop this, but his head started to pound with intensity. Gritting his teeth he felt the scientist go limp in his arm. A second or so later he hears the clang of the crystal hitting the ground. Releasing his grip on the man William brought his hands up to his head as he felt an indescribable fear fall over his whole being. Being psychically linked to CB he too shows the symptoms of the effects that seemed to be washing over the whole area.   Feeling his grip on William slipping Eon closes his eyes and focuses on the situation flushing a Calm Mind over William. CB is the first to feel the effects as  it starts to calm and look around. He picks the crystal up as William regains his composure. * Well now. That certainly puts things in perspective.?* William says monotone as he receives the crystal from CB. * ?So this is what all the fuss is over.?* William says to himself as he rolls the crystal in his hands. 

* ?It?s your fault all this happened. You decided to attack the wrong town at the wrong time.?* William adds as he kicks the researcher hard enough that he cracked several ribs. With a grunt he readjust his mask as he starts to walk toward the dazed woman in Orange CB in toe. The woman?s Starmie gets defensive as William approaches but with, * ?Don?t worry, I?m not going to hurt her.?* the Pokemon seemed to understand the situation and warily floated around it?s trainer. Adjusting his mask again William rubs his chin as he looks over the almost Zombie like woman. * ?Hello. Anyone home??* William says as he snaps his fingers in front of the girl?s face. But it was to no avail. Sliding the crystal into his coat he waves both hands in front of the woman?s face. Still no reaction.  Not knowing anything better to do William pulls the remnants of the mask off the woman?s face, she didn?t look half bad, hoping that the physical action might snap her too. But no go.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2010)

Tower Forest has many passageways. Some of these passageways are large enough to allow hundreds to pass at the time. Right now, these passageways were filled with stampeding ryhorn.

Totodile was clutching on tightly on his master's shoulder as it fired water gun after water gun at the angry horde of ryhorn.. There were literally hundreds of them inside the middle and lower sections of the Tower Forest trunk system, where most of the ancient tree's denizens lived. A great many of them were running for their lives from this unstoppable army. Irving and his pokemon barely had any space to move due to the large numbers of aipom, natu, meditite, zigzagoon, and many other pokemon running with them. 

"Crap, crap, crap, crap, crap!"  If he still could, Irving would be pissing his shorts right now. Too bad the ryhorn weren't giving him the time to do so. His Totodile continued its constant barrage of water attacks in the vague hope they'd stop. Rotom kept using Ominous Wind over and over, more out of spite than any desire to win. Happiny was the only one unalarmed by the angry rock creatures about to trample them to death, and was in fact taking pictures of the attack with Irving's camera, which Irving taught her to use during his confinement in the hospital. 

They were going down a downward tunnel now, specifically the one that leads to the city. If those ryhorn got down there....

Irving had to stop them. If he didn't the town would surely be levelled. But he needed help. 


Unbeknowst to him, the town was already under attack. A band of rowdy manectric and growlithe riders were wrecking everything in their path, and it seemed like no one could stop them.

Except of course, for a pair of twins out to prove their heroism.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 4, 2010)

Dodging the poison, Jack cried "A Muk? I call shananigans!" As it disappeared, he raised an eyebrow quizicaly. "What the hell is going on here!?"

"We should explore," Absol said logically, "to find the source of the disturbance". Nodding, he and Jack ran off down a sloping tunnel, which eventually became so steep they were sliding downwards at a high velocity. "We are going to die!" Jack yelled as Absol just laughed, enjoying himself.

It soon leveled out somewhat, and through gaps in the tunnel, he saw a hoard of ryhorn below them. "What the hell?"

Unfortunatly the tunnel deposited him at the head of the pack, leaving him no choice but to run. But he was not alone. Glancing at his companion, he spied something familiar about him, then caught it. "Irving!"


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> At first it seemed as if the Researcher would sooner choose death then hand the crystal over. A notion William wasn?t truly fond of, but he had already implied what would happen if his ?suggestion? wasn?t heeded. With  a sigh William started to tug on the man?s hand, assisted suicide. Well that is what William would say anyway if questioned. But as the gem started to etch into the man?s throat he started to holler at the top of his lungs.  ?Emergency Code 44! Override!? was the order. William didn?t quite know what to think at the strange order.  Soon enough William?s thinking it was a code was proven correct as the woman in Orange suddenly went limp. As her Pokeomon stopped battling William heard a sigh of relief form the scientist. A bad feeling fell over his whole being. He needed to stop what was going on. But before he could even make his move the Researcher issued his next command. ?O1 Pattern Terror?.? William?s eyes twitched as his glance cut back up to the strange trainer in Orange. Not only was she acting strange so was her Masquerain was as well.
> 
> ?Intimidate.? was the command she uttered lowly. As a frost like substance gathered on the insects wings a strange feeling started to spread over the whole area. It threatened to consume the whole of the town.  William attempted to stop this, but his head started to pound with intensity. Gritting his teeth he felt the scientist go limp in his arm. A second or so later he hears the clang of the crystal hitting the ground. Releasing his grip on the man William brought his hands up to his head as he felt an indescribable fear fall over his whole being. Being psychically linked to CB he too shows the symptoms of the effects that seemed to be washing over the whole area.   Feeling his grip on William slipping Eon closes his eyes and focuses on the situation flushing a Calm Mind over William. CB is the first to feel the effects as  it starts to calm and look around. He picks the crystal up as William regains his composure. * Well now. That certainly puts things in perspective.?* William says monotone as he receives the crystal from CB. * ?So this is what all the fuss is over.?* William says to himself as he rolls the crystal in his hands.
> 
> * ?It?s your fault all this happened. You decided to attack the wrong town at the wrong time.?* William adds as he kicks the researcher hard enough that he cracked several ribs. With a grunt he readjust his mask as he starts to walk toward the dazed woman in Orange CB in toe. The woman?s Starmie gets defensive as William approaches but with, * ?Don?t worry, I?m not going to hurt her.?* the Pokemon seemed to understand the situation and warily floated around it?s trainer. Adjusting his mask again William rubs his chin as he looks over the almost Zombie like woman. * ?Hello. Anyone home??* William says as he snaps his fingers in front of the girl?s face. But it was to no avail. Sliding the crystal into his coat he waves both hands in front of the woman?s face. Still no reaction.  Not knowing anything better to do William pulls the remnants of the mask off the woman?s face, she didn?t look half bad, hoping that the physical action might snap her too. But no go.



Violet was dropped to the floor covered in fear. His Metagross quickly dissovlved the situation with a calm mind. When Violet rose he saw another masked trainer approach Orange and V1 could sense some psychic power within him. No doubt another Team Mystic.

Violet jumped on the back of Metagross. "PSYBEAM!" He shouted hitting William in the back. William went sprawling as Violet approached Orange.  

He placed his hand on her forehead, it was indeed the same girl he had grown up with. In the year since he had escaped he could see all the pain etched into her eyes. 

"CALM MIND!" He shouted blasting her with the attack.

"Orange you have to snap out of it."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 4, 2010)

Akita with her Vulpix escapes the posion as she and Vulpix ran as Vulpix stop and pricks her ears up hearing something. Akita felt vibration from the ground. Is thinking it is it a heard of ryhorn. "What on earth is going on, let's explore some more in that direction and which way they are coming." Vulpix run back to her master and waits for them to come, Akita is thinking we should go to higher ground if those ryhorn is coming as she runs as well, her Vulpix smells some vear familar people.

"Vul, Vulpix." "Is that Jack or Iving I smell. 

Akita is thinking what does her Vulpix smell, that she can't. She listens out for anything, that is going to happen right now as her Vulpix are her eyes. She and her Vulpix stops running and listens for a few momnts. Akita is thinking is it bes t to climb a tree or keep running.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2010)

Orange was in a catatonic state. Her mind had all but shut down after unleashing a massive psychic shockwave. Override orders were meant as a last resort should any of the Super Trainers be defeated. It allowed anyone who knew the code to take complete control of the Super Trainers, as if they were pokemon. Luckily Violet had escaped before his mind was implanted with these codes.  

The Calm Mind Violet used on her seemed to work, if only for a moment. Orange recognized her dear friend's face, smiling fondly as she tries to stroke his face. "Violet..." She starts to shiver, a look of pure terror on her face. "Hiram's coming...please, get out of here, get out before he-" 

Orange couldn't take it. Her mind was still too tired from her last psychic attack. She slipped back to unconciousness, having said too much.

Dust began to fallin from the sky, first in specks, then in large clumps. The dust begins to swirl, slowly at first, but in seconds it transforms into a full-blown sandstorm. On the plus side, the sands put out the flames engulfing the shrine, saving what's left of the sacred place. But on the other side, it meant he's here. 

A man in a white, featureless mask walked through the sandstorm unharmed. By his side was a giant saurian creature of stone. "To use an override code without my permission... such insubordination. But it at least brought me back to you." He commented. 

It was him. The man who took Violet away and turned him to what he is now. Though he couldn't see his face, that deep, dark voice of his was undeniably that of Mystic Researcher Hiram. "V1 my boy, we meet again." He said with a fatherly tone. "Would you like to come back with us? Orange and Indigo miss you so." 



Despite the angry rhyhorn poised to trample them all beneath their feet, Irving laughed. Of all the people he'd see here, it was Jack. "Don't tell me Akita's here too?" 

Just outside the main passageway was a young woman trying to get up the great tree through some of the smaller passageways, thankfully with no rhyhorn nearby. Irving broke out in hysterics, at least as much as the situation would let him. "Of course she'd be here!" Fate works in mysterious ways, he thought. 

"You guys have got to tell me what you've been up to over the past 2 weeks." Irving told him happily. 

Now was not the time to socialize however, and it was a good thing Totodile was tugging at Irving's shirt constantly while screaming in terror."Totodile! TOTOTOTOTOTOTOTOTOTOTOTO!!!" 

"Oh right." He grinned sheepishly. "Got any plan to stop these guys?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 4, 2010)

*Merri Town; Back to the Wall*

William was so fixated on the trainer in orange that he had failed to notice that the trainer she had identified as V1, with the help of his Metagross, was pulling himself back together. CB realizes, all too late though, that the trainer viewed William as a threat to his own goals. It couldn?t be helped though. The mask William chose to wear so he blended in also marked him as member of team Mystic. With an air of determination about him Violet jumps on the back of his Pokemon and gives the command ?PSYBEAM!? and with no inclination of hesitation the large Steel type Pokemon fires off the beam of psychic energy. The commotion behind him catches William?s attention, but not in enough time to react to it and the beam of energy slams into his back with tremendous force as he started to turn his head. Grimacing in pain William feels himself lift off the ground. William is tossed a yard or so before he plummets to the ground with a sloppy thud. Rolling to a stop he lays motionless as a slightly panicked CB runs up to check on his trainer. William groans in pain as he stats to move.

Pulling himself to his knees he glances over at CB. * ?Oi, I?m going to feel that one in the morning.?* he says as he tries to bring himself to his vertical base. * ?Scratch that, I?m feeling it now.?* William adds as he slips back down to the ground. Lucky for William he was channeling some strong psychic energy so it didn?t hurt him as bad as it could have, but he still needed a little recoup time. It was the first time he took a Psybeam to the back, much less one that powerful. _ Hope you don?t think this is over buddy boy_ William thinks as his glances down past his body toward the trainer and his Pokemon that had done this to him. William calmed his anger as he watched the trainer run up to the girl, seemed he was worried about her. But William didn?t care, that still didn?t call for such an attack. William stewed in is anger as he watched the boy attempt to bring the girl around, a Calm Mind seemed to do the trick all be it temporary. He sees the girls lips move ever so slightly before she fell back to her near catatonic state. From the look on V1?s face William could tell that the news wasn?t all that great?..


It was about that time that began to fall. William?s eyes widen as he fells a foreboding heavy feeling in the air. William?s eyes flash a cold gray as Eon too felt the strange strong presences. As the clumps of sand got larger and started to swirl William recognized what was happening, and as he started to pull himself from the ground a full blown Sandstorm attack picks up. Pulling his collar up William wishes he had sleeves as the abrasiveness of the sand started to tear at his arms, sensing William?s discomfort Eon channels a confusion across his body wrapping the exposed flesh in a sort of psychic barrier that protected against the sand. It was at that time that the strange feeling got heavier as a man dressed in white appeared. It seemed as if the attack swirled around him leaving him unscathed as he walked toward the trainers O1 and V1.  He was muttering about insubordination about using an override code with out permission. William didn?t know if it was the large Pokemon that strolled beside him of the fact that he addressed V1 in the manner he did, but William got a sinking feeling in his gut that V1 nor he could take this man one on one. William knew that he could probably leave right now and that would be it. But he wanted to kick V1?s ass and if he allowed this trainer in white to have his way, he knew that the chance to do that will be gone. So against his better judgment he takes that first step forward.   

With a couple more steps he is up beside V1. With a bit of a growl he pulls the long nosed mask down to his throat. * ?I?m going to allow that Psybeam to the back slip for now as it seems there are more pressing matters at hand.?* William says as CB walks up beside him brandishing his Bone Club by tapping it off his free hand as if it were a bat.


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2010)

William stepped beside Violet and muttered something. It was then that it clicked that the boy was not a member of team mystic.

"No! Its far too dangerous for you." Violet said to William. "and dangerous for me too." He said below his breath.

Violet steadied himself and took on V1's persona.
"Hiram!" He said in a low growl.

"What have you done to her, to me, to Indigo!" He shouted, his energy in flux.

Unlike the other 2, and the newly converted V2 (which V1 had no idea about.) V1 lacked most of the control resistraints the others had, which meant he couldn't be controlled by the researchers but also that he found it hard to control his own power. 

All the super trainers had the same base powers and then their own special kind, but mastery over them was hard to say the least.

V1 looked at the stone giant next to Hiram and memories began to flash, V1 was unsure if they were his own or Hirams, but he knew that they weren't good. 

V1 looked back at Orange, she was unconscious.

"Hiram! Release the others! This is wrong! Taking young children and turning them into this!" He said pointing at himself and then Orange.

Somehow he tapped into Oranges emotion trigger and he felt angry, unnaturally so. Maybe he was angry and was using Oranges power as an excuse.

He rose up Metagross to one side and Gligar on his shoulder.
"You dreamed of creating the worlds strongest trainers! And I think you suceeded!" he shouted.

He had a move tucked away for this, last time he used it he had passed out for a day but he might have to use it now!


----------



## Burke (Jun 4, 2010)

----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel 
S2E3 "_ Intimidation! _"​
Sam had been greatly affected by the intimidating haze that now enveloped the area. Before he himself slipped, he could see the people around him, trainers and enemies alike, going insane with fear.

“Ahuu! Wha- Ahuu! What’s going on now?” Sam said as he began coughing and breathing in the intimidating gas. 

Sam then started looking around in a concerned fashion.

“Whats going on, oh no, oh no, where am I? Oh no no no.”

Sam knelt down with his head in his hands, and began rocking as he muttered to himself.

As all of this is going on, Sam’s Metang was surprisingly fine. Thanks to his clear body ability, Metang was able to negate the effects of Intimidate.

Assessing the situation with its advanced mind, the Metang figured that Sam could be cured in a similar manner.

Metang hovered low and level with Sam as the young trainer looked up, very frightened. His Pokémon’s red eyes then began to glow slightly as Sam’s eyes started doing the same. Sam closed his eyes, and reopened them.

“Th- that... tasted like coconut... and metal.”

"Metang." It said tonelessly, but actually overjoyed.

Sam then heard shouting from up ahead. As he looked, he saw the boy in the mask from before standing next to the man who was previously opposing the woman in orange. The woman in orange herself was now on the ground unconscious. 

“I figure we shouldn’t just stand and not help, c’mon Metang.”

“Metang.”

Sam got to his feet and quickly ran up with Metang hovering closely behind. Metang figured Sam was going too slowly, and swept up from under him, Sam then landing on top of Metang as it hovered faster.

As they neared, Sam saw the man that those two were facing.

He was a rather shady and powerful looking man, and standing next to him was a stone behemoth of a Pokémon that Sam had never seen before. Sam wasn’t sure if it was the move from before, or what, but he was feeling very intimidated by the atmosphere around those three fighters.

Metang, with its keen psychic ability, became agitated.

“I think that the term ‘The more the merrier’ fits in this position.” He said with false confidence as the powerful opponent identified as Hiram continued to stare them down.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 4, 2010)

To Irving, Absol said, as they all continued running "I concur. We must find a way to stop these rhyhorn. But how? Short of a high caliber, super powerful attack, we are unlikely to stop them through force...however, it might be possible to defeat them another way..." He then sped forward, outpacing all of them. "Where are you going!?" Jack called after him. Turning his head back, Absol replied "Slow them down as much as you can!" before disappearing around a corner.

Glancing at his two companions, Jack realized that neither of them had been around when Absol had learned to speak english. In fact, all Irving knew of Absol was that he had saved them from Houdine. He wondered if he recognized Absol. "Do what the man says" he told them. "Er...I mean the pokey...man..." Jack then pulled his pokeballs and tossed 'em out. Squirtle landed on his head while Honchkrow flew above with Numel on its back. Jack told them to attack the ryhorn.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 4, 2010)

As Akita jumps climbs up the tree, she feels for her pokeballs and releases all of them then feels for some healing potion to heal the burns of Beautifly. As Beutifly. "Beutifly and Dalcatty stay with me as close as you can to help me and Ivysaur and Vulpix stay on the ground. Go into the direction of the virbration that i felt a few minutes again." Akita puts her cane on her back and takes a deep breath. She runs to the edge of the edge of the branch and jumps onto the next branch to the next tree. Dalcatty keeps with her as Akita nervously jumps to the next branch as Dalcatty meows to tell Akita where to go as Beutifly flies ahead.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

A talking pokemon. Of all the things that could happen right now meeting a talking pokemon was the most improbable. What it was asking to do was even more improbable. No matter how many rhyhorn they manage to knock out another one appears in their place. But Irving didn't have any ideas right now, so whatever that Absol's doing might be their only hope. 


"Such a difficult boy." Hiram said. Violet was always the most resistant of the Super Trainer trainees. "But such an unyielding will. The boss will love having you back my boy." And yet it was that same resistance that made him the most potent subject. It was such a shame that he had to escape. He could've been the best of them all. 

"A last-ditch super attack? Interesting. Let me see how you've grown then, V1."


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2010)

Violet was surprised, how did Hiram know about his move. No doubt some psychic bullshit once again. 

"Fine! I'll show you! And my name is Violet!" Violet shouted.

Violet put his hands in a cup shape and pivoted to the right with his hands cupped. 
"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!" He started to shout. Purple mist started to rise from the pokemon and the trainers next to him. Sam, William, Gligar, Metagross, Orange, Metang, Starmie, Cubone. They all felt a strain.

Violets eyes lit up and were blazing purple. There was ball of energy in his hands, it was crackling and sparking.

Violet looked at Hiram. "HYPER BEAM!" He thrust his hands forward and a beam of energy flowed out of it like an open tap. It was then that Violet fell to the ground, he had to recharge.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 6, 2010)

They had been running for a few minutes, when around the corner Absol charged. "Well? What's your big plan?"

"Fallow me as fast as you can" he replied, speeding back again. In response, he put Squirtle and Numel back in their pokeballs, called Honchkrow down, and climbed on its back. It gave an indignant squak, and Jack replied "I know you're mad at me right now, but I'll talk to you later about it, ok? For now, just do what I say". It grumbled a bit, but obediently sped off after Absol. Slowly leaving the herd of Rhyhorn behind, Jack, Irving and Akita arrived at Absol's destination.It was nearer to the end of the tunnel, and Jack could see a light at the end. The main path had two curving paths going away from it, but they were much smaller and Jack doubted many Rhyhorn would go that way. Absol addressed their group, saying "There's a tunnel beneath here, not too far below. I want everyone to try to break through the floor to redirect the Rhyhorn".


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2010)

Smoke surrounded the area of impact where Violet's Hyper Beam had struck. It looked as if Hiram and his pokemon were completely blown away by Violet's strongest attack. 

Then the earth shook, shockwaves of great intensity smashing through everything in front of Violet and the others. 

From out of the smoke came Hiram, completely unharmed. By his side was the green beast who took Violet's strongest move, and was still standing."Disappointing. Your firepower may have grown, but you seem to have forgotten the basic tenets of pokemon battle."

Hiram raised 1 finger. "The first." Before they could recover, Hiram's pokemon struck Metagross with a flaming fist. "When using high-power moves with immiediate side effects like hyper beam or overheat, be sure to always have a method of quick recovery, and if that can't be done make sure your opponent can't recover from it either." 

A second finger was raised. "The second." Hiram's pokemon lashed out at the Cubone with its tail. It tried to block with its club, but it was a futile gesture. A rushing tide seemed to accompany the enemy's powerful tail before it smacked Cubone away with little effort. "Know the type of your enemy's pokemon, and ALWAYS use super-effective moves when possible. For instance, a meteor mash would've been far more effective than a hyper beam." 

A 3rd finger was raised. "The third." Hiram's pokemon charged at the Metang next. It attacked with its strongest move, but a powerful shield erected around his pokemon, rendering it useless. It finally got close to metang and finished it off with a sharp chomp. "Protect is a really unfair move. Use it to your advantage." 


It was brilliant. It was simple, but that's what made it brilliant.  Rhyhorn were known to charge relentlessly even when circumstances made it illogical to do so, which was going to work greatly to their advantage. Of course, even if there was a tunnel beneath them it wouldn't matter, since the Tower Forest has stood for hundreds of years and even they managed to cram them all inside it might not be enough to collapse it. But with a little help from a couple of trainers...


"Alright, let's weaken the woodwork here before those Rhyhorn arrive!" Irving's pokemon were already quick to work, attacking the floor with their best moves. Totodile's ice punches put small craters into the wood. Rotom's electric attacks weakend the wood, making it easier to put holes in it with ice punch. Happiny finally got to show off her latest move, obtained from a TM Irving found in Domino during the fight to save Mokuba, and her new flamethrower attack was certainly doing the job of weakening the wood.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 6, 2010)

Akita keeps moving as she gets closer to the vibration as her pokemon with there kean seances could tell too "Why i am always late for the action." Akita and her Dalcatty climbs back down to the floor and noticing that Ivysaur, Vulpix, and Beautifly are far ahead near the cave. "Dal, Dalcatty." "You all will get some action sooner than you think." Akita and Dalcatty runs ahead to catch up to her other three pokemon. The three pokemon dmells Irving, Jack and their pokemon and also the  Rhyhorn. "Ivy, Ivysaur." "Let's go help them if is not late." "Vul," "let's go them." Ivysaur and Vulpix with Beautifly on ivysaur's back keeps running on the scent as Akita and Dalcatty follows the scent of her three pokemon.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 6, 2010)

*Rin?*

?Return!?  Rin said pointing her pokeballs at the pokemon around her.  She picked up her torchic and began to run next to Simon.  ?Th-thanks??  She stuttered slightly a light blush moving across her cheeks at his protective words.  ?What do you think happened?  Could be something really bad??  Rin asked her mind a whirl of confusing thoughts.  ?Was it an asteroid?? she thought.  ?A wild pokemon going nuts?  A creature from the depths of the ocean?? She shuddered at the thought.

As they neared the city from their quiet spot near the edge, they could see people and pokemon fleeing in all directions.  Some buildings were damaged and screams were coming from different directions.  ?Si??  Rin questioned unconsciously using a nickname for him.  ?What is it?  Why are people running??  She asked but before her companion could answer they came upon the reason for the panic.  ?Holy?Simon??  She asked pulling her pokeballs and bringing out her pokemon.


*Ray/Segfried?*

?Now brother.  It seems??  Ray began grinning at his twin.

?As if it is??  Segfried answered returning the smile.

?It?s our time to shine!?  Ray ended as they both laughed.  The manectric and growlithe riders were racing around causing all kinds of trouble.  

?Shall we??  

?Lets.?  They jumped onto a large boulder and began to let everyone around know what was going on as Metagross began to levitate them.

?Prepare for trouble!? Ray began his brother responding quickly.

?Make it double!?

?To protect the world from devastation!?

?To unite all people within our nation!?

?To denounce the evils of truth and love!?

?To extend our reach to the stars above?

?Ray!?

?Segfried!?

?Team Mystic, disappearing at the speed of light!?

?Surrender now, or prepare to fight!?

?Metagross, meta gross!? The large pokemon responded at the end gently setting the twins back down on their rock.

?Abra confusion!? Ray yelled throwing his pokeball out.

?Alakazam psybeam!?  Segfried called he to throwing the pokeball containing his pokemon.  Then they looked at each other and shrugged tossing out the remaining pokemon.  ?Let?s??

?Stop them!?  Ray finished as they began to stop the riders.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2010)

The city was in chaos. The few trainers who managed to resist the nightmare attacks he was unleashing on the city offered little resistance against him. Sure plenty of mystic grunts were being taken down, mostly by his own nightmare attacks, but they were grunts, and he was a super trainer. More than that even, he was higher up than everyone else. He was V2, the best Team Mystic had to offer, and these grunts should simply count themselves lucky they were given the opportunity to be his cannon fodder.

Having to fight against mere fodder though was irritating. Even from here in Long Coast V2 could feel psychic feedback from a battle being fought in Merri Town, which was at the very least a hundred miles from his current location. He was itching for an epic fight like the one surely happening at Merri, but no one in the city seemed to be a match for him. 

He'd have to content himself with cutting down the weak folk then. V2 spotted a few right in front of the pokemon center, conveniently near the last spot his Scyther had taken out some unfortunate fool and his Raticate. He sent a telephatic message to Scyther, ordering him to attack the trainers outside the center. 

Boosting himself with an agility attack the Scyther sped off towards the trainer with bristling speed. He spots the trainer about to release its her pokemon. V2 orders Scyther to stop, and have him eagerly taunt the trainer by slicing the pokeball sign off the pokemon center.



To Ray and Siegfried, these vagabonds were nothing. The might of their psychic pokemon repelled the growlithe and manectric easily. The townspeople were beginning to rally behind the two trainers, adding in attacks of their own with their own pokemon. It was an inspiring sight. 

The battle wasn't finished yet. The leader of the pack revealed a fire stone hidden in his pocket, and used it to evolve his growlithe into an arcanine. The pack leader and his cohorts regain their confidence with this sudden change of events, and begin their attack once more, starting with a fire blast aimed at the twin trainers.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 6, 2010)

*Battle at Merri; Lets call it a Strategic Advance in the other Direction*

As Violet screamed CB and William felt a strain on their body. With a passing glance the idiot from earlier and his Metang seemed to be affected as well. Sweat poured down William?s face as he fought the effects of wanting to fall out. It wasn?t until Violet, after locking eyes with Hiram, declared a Hyper Beam that William understood what was going on. William looked on in amazement as this trainer fired a glowing beam of pure energy from his outstretched palm. It was like William had entered a surreal world where cartoons were real. It wasn?t until Violet fell to the ground and the attack exploded that William was shook out of his trance like state. His gaze fires form Violet to the center of impact. It seemed this ?last? ditched effort move paid off as Hiram and his Pokemon was seemingly consumed and blown away.  But as a sense of relief started to fall across William?s being a large shockwave shook the very earth the trainers stood on knocking them and their Pokemon off balance . From the billowing smoke the shadowed form of that behemoth took shape.

From it?s darkness Hiram walked completely unscathed and even as the dust started to settle it appeared as if that large green Pokemon stood even after seemingly taking the brunt force of the Hyper Beam that Violet had fired. ?Your firepower may have grown, but you seem to have forgotten the basic tenets of pokemon battle." Are the words that fall form the trainer in white?s mouth. Hiram raised 1 finger. "The first." Before they could recover, Hiram's pokemon struck Metagross with a flaming fist. "When using high-power moves with immediate side effects like Hyper Beam or Overheat, be sure to always have a method of quick recovery, and if that can't be done make sure your opponent can't recover from it either."  William?s dark gray eyes widen, who was this man. Gritting he starts to pull himself back to his feet CB was already back up, but this brought unwanted attention their way.

A second finger was raised. "The second." Hiram's pokemon lashed out at the Cubone with its tail faster then William could react to and with out the first command. CB reacted and brought it?s bone club up to protect itself but as a wave of water seemed manifest out of nowhere the block was futile as CB was pushed back and hammered severely "Know the type of your enemy's pokemon, and ALWAYS use super-effective moves when possible. For instance, a meteor mash would've been far more effective than a hyper beam." Hiram says continuing his lecture as William?s head snapped back eyeing CB whom seemed knocked out. Gritting his teeth William?s gaze turned back to the man in white as a third finger shot up.  "The third." Hiram's pokemon charged at the Metang next. It attacked with its strongest move, but a powerful shield erected around his pokemon, rendering it useless. It finally got close to metang and finished it off with a sharp chomp. "Protect is a really unfair move. Use it to your advantage." 

As the Metang hit the ground with a metallic thud William sensed life in CB as the small creature started to stir. CB being able to move was a good thing, that meant that he wouldn't have to pull another Pokemon and risk another outlast. Lowering his head William grabs at the mask around his neck. His eyes glow a light gray as he sends CB a message, to bide his time then connect with the two steel types. * ?Aye, you be correct my good sir about your three battle tactics.?* William says as he ties the mask back onto his face. Taking a step forward he bows a bit allowing both arms to flow out. * ?But you forget the most important tactic, especially in a situation of this magnitude.?* William adds as both hands latch onto the clothing of Samuel and Violet. * ?The strategic retreat!?* William shouts as CB springs back to life touching the Metagross with his tail and the Metang with his Bone Club. Snapping his head up William meets Hiram?s gaze as his eyes glow a dark gray. Then in a colorful blur of motion the three trainers and their Pokemon vanish. 

Eon pumps out the energy as they travel, William?s body strains to it?s limits. Then it is over. Some distance away  at Crossroad Bluff the three trainers and their Pokemon reappear. As they do William releases his grip on Samuel and Violet and collapse to his hands and knees. Sweat pours down his neck and face  so profusely that it seemed as if his mask was crying. With a shrug William tosses his back pack off before rolling onto his back. CB was quick on the uptake as he is almost by William?s side as he falls to the ground. He brandishes his Club defensively so the two wouldn?t try to take advantage as he didn?t trust the two. * ?Note to self. Never try teleporting three people again.?* William softly says as he brings his left hand up to his face pulling the mask off. His whole body ached.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 6, 2010)

Oblivious to what was beginning in town Yuki began to fish.  Here is a conversation between the three pokemon.

The following has been translated from pokemon to human.

“How long’ve you known Yuki?” Riolu asks Kip, as he lays against a tree.

“About…five years actually.” Kip replies, glancing at Scar who was giving himself a licking bath.

“That’s just gross.” Riolu says to Scar.

“You’re just jealous you aren’t as flexible as I am.”

“Atleast I’m not a glowing freak.”

“Hey!  Now that’s uncalled f-” Kip says as a purple mist pours from Scar’s pores, engulfing the three, but the mist disappears quickly, no one inhaled it.

“Do you smell something?” Scar asks, sniffing the air.

“No, but a feel something.” Kip replies.

“What?  Did Yuki pass gas again?” Riolu says obliviously.

“No, I think something’s wrong in town.” Kip says, running as fast as she can to Yuki.

End of translation.

The three pokemon collide against Yuki, the four drop into the lake, laughing, then they push Yuki to back towards the town, sleeping people having nightmares lay scattered on the ground.  A green blur whizzes by, beginning to taunt a girl near the pokemon center.  

“Rin!  Don’t worry!” Yuki exclaims, “Kip, Mud shot at the Scyther’s back!” she says as Kip sends a ball of mud towards the other pokemon.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 6, 2010)

*Ray/Segfried…*

“Do you think-”

“That will stop us?”  The twins ask while laughing at the evolution.  “Snorlax!”  

“Get your ass up!”  Ray snaps at Segfried’s pokemon.  “Ah…please…”  He stutters as the massive creature glares but stands in front of them.  

“SNORLAX!”  It bellows as the fire slams into it’s stomach that is protected by a layer of ‘thick fat’ causing resistance to fire and ice.

“That a boy!  Use yawn!”  Segfried called to the snorlax

“Snorlax!”  The huge pokemon responded sending a yawn at the arcanine.

“Abra Psychic!”  Ray yells pointing at the fire pokemon.

“Alakazam Psycho cut!”  Segfried yells at the same time sending the move right behind yawn, trying to distract the pokemon until it falls asleep.

Though not to be out done the other pokemon stand near by.  “Metang!  Confusion on the others!”

“Metang!”  It calls in return.

“Metagross use psychic to protect us!”

“Meta…GROSS!”  

“Munchlax protect our backs!”

“Use body slam if need be!”

“Munch munch!”  it answers waddling behind the two trainers.



*Rin…*

“A…a scyther?”  Rin chokes out looking at the bug pokemon.  “The lake…”  She thinks remembering the fight that her and Simon had witnessed.  She remembered Simon trying to battle them.  Quickly she looks to Simon wondering if he would take this opportunity but doesn’t want to pause too long.  “Alright Yuki!  Help her out!  Torchic use em-” she was cut off in mid sentence as another scyther comes out from behind them.  

“Scy-THER!”  It yells throwing a slash at its duplicate opponent.  

“What the…”  Rin looks around trying to find a trainer that was controlling the pokemon but nothing was found.  “I don’t want to injure the other one…”  Her eyes were wide as she looked at her pokemon.  “Vee!  Use tackle!”

“Vee!”  The eevee took off to help the new scyther and Kip.


----------



## Burke (Jun 6, 2010)

----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel 
S2E4 "_ Crossroads of Destiny _"​
Due to the effect of being drained of energy, Sam could not gather himself and give Metang an order as Hiram’s frightening Pokémon suddenly charged them. 

Reacting quickly, Metang suddenly tilted back as Sam fell off. It didn’t want Sam getting hurt. It looked forward at the charging Pokémon intensely. Its eyes began glowing as Metang gave it a strong dose of psychic.

To the surprise of the others, the opposing Pokémon had used protect, rendering Metang’s attack useless. Metang attempted to move away, but the powerful opponent bit it hard. Normally Metang’s metal wouldn’t be scathed, but this bite had power to back it up.

Metang fell back, and hit the ground hard. 

“Shoot.” Sam uttered as he began to pull out Metang’s Pokéball and Gible’s ball as well.

He saw the incapacitated Pokémon of the other two, and figured that he needed to use another Pokémon and keep fighting.

He would have gone through with fighting, but William began speaking.

*“Aye, you be correct my good sir about your three battle tactics.”* He said as he put his mask back onto his face. He then stepped forward and extended his arms. *“But you forget the most important tactic, especially in a situation of this magnitude.”* He then suddenly grabbed Sams cloths, making him uneasy. *“The strategic retreat!”*

Sam quickly wondered to himself what this could mean, but then he felt the same feeling as he did before. He could literally feel energy leaving his body. Then, suddenly, everything began flashing, and Sam saw nothing. Not pure black or pure white, but nothing. It was something he couldn’t even describe. 

Then, with lack of a better describer, he was at another place. He couldn’t really make words at the moment, but he turned to a struggling William and a defensive Cubone, and managed to say, “Wh-What did you just do?”


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 6, 2010)

They were slowly making progress. Jack and Irving's pokemon working in tandem to break through the wood. They might do a bit of damage to the tree, but in the end the tree, town, and pokemon would all benefit.

All of Jack's pokemon were trying their hardest. Absol was slicing the wood with his shadow claw, gouging out large chunks. Honchkrow was smashing the ground with wing attack, leaving small indents. This truly hurt his ego, which angered him, so he tried even harder to make up for it. Numel was doing particularly well; his repeated magnitudes tore fisures in the wood, advancing the process. And Squirtle-

"What's wrong buddy?" Jack asked the depressed pokemon. "squirtle" it replied sullenly. Tilting his head, Jack said "You say that you feel inadequate as none of your moves are very effective against the wood, while your fellow pokemon do so with ease, which makes you sad, as you think I'll depend on my other pokemon more?" "squir...tle" it replied.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 7, 2010)

Arriving at the pokemon center both Simon and Rin were "welcomed" by a very fast Scyther, which cut of the large sign in half. The look that Rin gave him could only mean one thing, as it went back when Simon tried to battle two of these pokemon at once, obviously the result being a loss....

"What?!"

He said surprised by the fact that Yuki showed up all of a sudden, but something was wrong here, aside from the fact that they had to battle right now, whether they wanted to or not. People were screaming everywhere around them, even though no body was hurting them physically... It was weird, as the several people Simon saw, well he could swear that they were sleeping...

"Charmander, Abra, Gastly come on out!"

He said letting all of his pokemon out, but not attacking just yet, as both Rin and Yuki along with another Scyther were on it. He focused along with Gastly...


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2010)

The fight ended quickly. Too quickly, perhaps. Violet's psychic powers have grown considerably, but it lacks the control the other Super Trainers possessed. He could also use a lesson in pokemon tactics. "Really now my boy, if you try and fight me again with brute force I won't be so lenient. But I'm willing to forgive and forget, so about you come back to Team Mystic?" 

Hiram wouldn't get an answer. The boy who used the Cubone teleported away, along with Violet and that other young man. "Such a difficult boy. He's acquired some interesting friends though."

Violet appearing in Merri Town was unexpected, but in the end they were a minor annoyance. For now, they had to focus on finding that crystal, and getting O1 to the infirmary. Hiram walked towards the incapacitated girl, and had his pokemon pick her up gently. "Tyranitar, bring her to the rendezvous point." He ordered. The giant green pokemon went off, holding her gently in its arms. 

Hiram strolled calmly towards the burnt-out ruin of the shrine. The boss would surely like to know where he is now, considering he was supposed to be en route to Domino right now. Luckily he decided to make a quick inspection of the Merri Town attack, or else Violet and his friends might've made a difference. He tapped a white groove on his mask, and spoke. "Our little rogue has decided to show himself. O1 is still with us, but her loyalty is shaken. We'll have to hunt down V1 before we lose another."  


Another Scyther? This mission was giving V2 more and more suprises. Both Scythers dueled each other with their blade arms, parrying slash after slash. Despite that his Scyther was faster, and would've already ripped the enemy Scyther's wings off if it weren't for a bunch of peapsqueak pokemon pestering him with ranged attacks. 

No matter, he'd just have to outspeed them. "Scyther, agility." V2's Scyther flies a few meters away from the enemy Scyther, and boosts his speed by relaxing his muscles. He goes back into battle in a flash, appearing as a blur to V2's foes. V2 decides to ignore the enemy Scyther, and go straight for the eevee that had the guts to charge him. He'll play with these guys first before attacking the other Scyther later.

"Scyther!" Scyther smacks the eevee away with his wings. Scyther doesn't even stop to check if his opponent was taken out by the attack, and flew towards the mudkip. Scyther strikes the mudkip with an aerial ace, then flies towards the Charmander and lashes out with a slash. 

"Didn't even know what him 'em." V2 boasted. 




So far Absol's plan was working. The floor was weakening from their attacks, but Irving feared there wasn't enough time. He could already hear the loud stomps of the Rhyhorn heading towards them. "Does anyone else have additional firepower with them?" Irving asked.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 7, 2010)

"_Fast._"

Was the thought that went through Simon's head as the enemy Scyther went on to attack both of his friends pokemon, and then with tremendous speed his own too. Focusing he looked at the incoming green bug pokemon as it went on to attack...

"Flamethrower!"

Taking a deep breath the small lizard pokemon released a jet of flame aimed directly at Scyther's mid section. However for some reason he felt as if the attack would only work if the enemy were to be to close to get away, otherwise it seemed like it could dodge it. But fire was a good thing to have in this one, as bug pokemon were weak against fire.

"Abra, teleport up there!"

He pointed up to the location of the voice of V2, he gave his location away by giving instructions to his pokemon. And Simon intended to take his down. With the little yellow fox pokemon swiftly going to V2's location it sat on the ground some 5 feet away.

"Psychic!"

Pointing its small claw/paw at the trainer Abra released an attacked intended to disrupt the team work of the two. Luckily they team of young rookies had the advantage in numbers. Gastly however knew a little better...


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2010)

Scyther took the full brunt of the fire attack. The enemy wouldn't be able to capitalize on it though, as the moment Scyther was hit he darted away, reappearing behind the Charmander. V2 orders his Scyther to lock blades around the Charmander's neck and lift it up to the air. He'd never done an aerial decapitation before, not with a fire type anyway, so he wanted to savor the moment. 

But they had to interrupt it. That idiot had to interrupt by attempting to attack him. These guys wre really asking for it. 

Whatever that Abra was going to do, it failed. Before the Abra could even attacked, one of his Mismagius struck first, sucker punching the Abra. The attack was followed up by a dozen bars of psychic energy impaling Abra. It did no damage, but Abra was unable to use psychic anymore, not with the other Mismagius sealing the move away with Imprison. 

Whatever the case, it forced V2 to stop the nightmare attack. The people were still screaming, but in a few more minutes the after-effects of V2's ability would fade away. 

Those bastards, ruining his fun. They're going to pay. "Baton Pass, Scyther." His Scyther, who was about to decapitate the Charmander, switched places with one of the Mismagius. Scyther passed on his speed boosts to the Mismagius, but it was easy to rebuff him without any pests in the way. 

As for the Charmander, it plummeted to the ground. V2 hoped it would make a loud crunching noise when it fell. 

And the rest..."Shadow Ball." Mismagius gleefuly followed orders, firing shadow ball after shadow ball with amazing speed.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 7, 2010)

Ivysaur, Beautifly and Vulpix sence everything as they find another route to get to Irving and Beautifly finds a hole leading somewhere near Jack and Irving. Taking that bypass the Rhyhorn and somehow throught the dark and twinding path the fell through another hole and fell behind Jack and Irving and their pokemon. Ivysaur, Vulpix shakes of the dirt as Beautifly flies above. She looks at the Jack's and Irving pokemon. "Beau, Beautifly." "Don't ask questions just do what they are doing." Akita runs behine Dalcatty as she tries to scent out her three pokemon and looks through a hole, she feels more of the virbration. "Dal," "follow me, but keep as low as possiable." As the Dalcatty goes into the same passage as Ivysaur and the other. Akita follows Dalcatty as low as she can go.

Ivysaur glares at Jack for a moment and tackles something to break with his tackle or razor leaf. Beautifly starts using gust at something and Vulpix shoots out fire at the tree. While Akita and Dalcatty took it slowly bypass the Rhyhorn, did not know the path would hold them as they continue to catch up to Jack and Irving. She and Dalcatty fell through the hole making it bigger. Dalcatty sees what every other pokemon was doing and pitch in by using her claws to slap at items. "Ouch, that hurt." Akita gets up and dust herself off and stands up hearing what is going on at the moment.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 7, 2010)

Yuki groans slightly in annoyance, “Kip you okay?” she asks Kip as the marshtomp stands up, giving Yuki a grin.  “Alright!  Riolu!  Aura Sphere!  Kip use a water gun to power and speed it up!” Says as the pokemon follow orders.  Then she bends down, whispering, “Now Scar, you sneak up in the shadows and hit him with a toxic.” she says, as the scarred umbreon.  “Wait…No, change of plans, Assurance on that Mismagius.  Kip, Riolu, same move, different pokemon.” She says as the pokemon nod, hiding in the shadows long enough to get behind the ghost pokemon, then attempt to hit it’s back.

Yuki looks around, “So we got all these trainers around here, how can we get the pokemon involved?” she says, her mind, for once in a long while was strategizing.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 7, 2010)

*Rin…*

“VEE!”  Rin screamed seeing her Eevee hit.  “Are you okay?”  She began to run over but the fluffy pokemon just stood up and shook herself off.  “Alright!”

“Mis!  Misdreavus!  Miss! Missdre!!”  The ghost pokemon chattered away in Rin’s ear as she looked around trying to figure out how to help.

“I know you want to fight but…”

“Misdreavus!  Miss!!!”  It growled in frustration as Rin didn’t understand what she was saying.  That was when the guys other pokemon showed up.

“Oh!”  Rin looked pulling out her pokedex and reading what they were.  “Sorry…”  She said almost sheepishly to Missy, realizing now what she must have been trying to tell her.  “Missy use spite!”  Rin says pointing at the Mismagus.  

“Mis!”  It yells doing what she was told.

“Chicky!  Use ember on it!”  Rin yelled looking over and watching as the scyther that was helping rushed forward and grabbed the charmander before he hit the ground.  “Glad you’re on our side!”  Rin called as the scyther set him on the ground.  

“Scyther.”  He responded then turned and sending a slash at the mismagus.


*Nick…*

“Ugh…”  Nick groaned shaking off the sleep that had overcome him.  “What happened?”

“Mime mime!”  

“Okay…who did this?”  He got to his feet, looking around.  It was then that he heard the commotion coming from in front of them.  “Quick!  Over there!”  Nick began to run his three pokemon in tow.  Once they arrived he skidded to a stop and watched the fight.  “Let’s see if we can lend a hand!”  He then grinned.  “But first…”  He spun around, grabbed something out of his pack.  He then wore a strange outfit that was purple and blobby.  “Ditto!  Transform!”  

“Ditto.”  It responded turning into the mismagus that the others were fighting.  

“Mimey!  Use confusion!”  Nick grinned at the other trainers.  “Hope you don’t mind some help!”

“We can use all the help we can get!”  Rin called, relief in her voice then turned back to the fight.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 7, 2010)

*Crossroad Bluff, Riddle Me This*

William's head was spinning, but he was still able to make out what Samuel had asked. * "Why worry over trivial matters? I decided to bring you along. So don't complain."* William replied gruffly as he pulled himself to a sitting position. Looking down he sees CB with his club up in a defensive manner. The little Pokemon was defending his trainer although it was more then apparent that it was ready to collapse as well. * "Alright little man, time to take a rest. You earned it."* William says with the first hints of concern in his voice since the incident earlier today. CB just looks up to his trainer as if he were saying, are you sure? William just nodded his head. * "Return."* William simply replied as he pulled CB's Pokeball out. As the small lizard like Pokemon vanishes in a red light William adjust himself and grabs his Hiker's Pack.

* "The real question is what is Violet's"*, William remembering the trainer's name from the outburst against Hiram, * "connection with Team Mystic. And why was doc so adamant about stealing this."* William asks in general as he pulls the crystal that he had 'borrowed' from the Team Mystic Researcher. William didn't expect Samuel to be able to answer his questions, so his attention turned to Violet. He lightly gazed at the boy, who still seemed to be recovering form his Hyperbeam attack, from over the top of the crystal as he spinned it between his fingers like corn on the cob.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2010)

They were throwing everything they had, V2 could tell. Wouldn't be enough though, he was freaking V2. 

Their attempts at hitting him was futile. Mismagius' speed let it outrun their attacks with ease. Mismagius didn't even bothering the Scyther's following attack. "A fucking normal move against a ghost type? What are you, retarded?" V2's voice echoed inside Rin's mind, and Rin's alone. 

It was insulting. And for a brief moment V2 actually thought they were worth fighting. "Mismagius, Thunderbolt that bug!" Orbs of electricity shot out of Mismagius' eyes. 

V2's own scyther was busy buffing itself up, using sword dance, double team and agility over and over again. In a few more moments it'll be impossible to take Scyther down. 

While everyone else battled one Mismagius, the other approached a couple of sleeping citizens who were still afflicted with nightmares. It focused its powers and began to direct the citizens towards the battle.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 7, 2010)

*Rin…*

“What the…”  Rin looked around her trying to figure out where the voice was coming from.  Everyone she saw was busy battling and yet she had heard someone clearing speaking to her.  “Normal move?”  She looked around and saw Vee sitting next to her and anxious to join in but not doing anything.  “I think I’m losing it…”  She placed a hand on her head and thought about her misdreavus and torchic.  ‘Spite and ember…’ Rin shook her head and staggered.  

“They aren’t normal…”  Again she looked around trying to figure out where the voice had come from.  Obviously nobody else was reacting to it.  “Is it just in my head?”  She continued to spin around looking for the person that had spoke to her.  It was then that she tripped over the Eevee and fell to the ground.  Dizzily she looked up at the sky unknowing of what was going on.

“Misdreavus!”  The ghost pokemon sped ahead blocking the thunderbolt that was headed straight for the scyther.  “MIS!”  It screamed as it was hit then crumpled to the ground in a transparent heap.  

"Scy...ther..."  It questioned looking down at the ghost.  

“Torchic!”  Chicky yelled in anger as it began to rush forward.  The pokemon had really bonded over the time they had been together and it really angered the little fire pokemon.  It began to glow for a moment then the glow faded.  “Combusken!”  It yelled when the light faded completely.  

“Vee!”  The eevee jumped up excited.  

“Combusken!”  It grinned, unbeknownst to Rin who was laying on the ground confused and dizzy, her Torchic evolved into combusken.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 7, 2010)

For a second there Abra looked like it was in trouble, though by using reflect it protected from a slash from Scyther, and went on to teleport in front of Simon and next to the hit Charmander. 

"Alright Charmander, you ok?" 

The little fire pokemon didn't look like itself, its eyes a complete white as it looked at the enemy Scyther, it didn't like the outcome at all. A growl could be heard coming from its mouth as a faint white light started shining from its body. Actually it was a t the exact same time that Rin's Torchic started shining as well. 

"What the?"

At that time a few people were slowly coming their way, arms in front of their bodies, very much zombie-style, and that was never a good thing. As both starters continued to grow while glowing Abra went behind Rin and Simon, and prepared to use reflect, as it would be the only thing  that could protect the two trainers, as Yuki was at a distance where none of them could do anything to her, very much like the other kid that showed up.

"Alright, let's go Charmaeleon!!!"

Simon said as the light faded away, and a new pokemon stood, his Charmander grew up a bit, as the sharp nasty look on its eyes was still directed at V2's Scyther. Gastly as sneaky as it was just faded away during all the action, using its advanced stealth skills to try and avoid the attention of their enemy and sneak up on him. After all it was a 15 vs 3 battle, sort of, and V2 would have a hard time noticing it while directing all of his pokemon and looking at what the trainers were doing.

"ROAR! Charmeleon!"

Simon yelled out holding a fist while coming a bit closer to Rin while Abra had their backs. The fire pokemon roared out a war cry, something strong pokemon understood, and it knew that Scyther would come. A sly smile was on the face of Simon as it knew something that their opponent probably didn't.

"Confuse ray Gastly."

Although they were without a doubt weaker, they still had the advantage in numbers, so if they played it smart, they might just have a shot against this guy, as long as they pressured him. Charmeleon on the other hand prepared to fight seriously against the bug pokemon, although it had the advantage against a bug pokemon, it was slower, so Simon's only option was to use power, and something he and his pokemon learned during the week of training in Long Coast.

"Charmeleon use _that_."

And by that it meant Dragon rage, as soon as Scyther came into to fight.


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2010)

Chaos Theory said:


> William's head was spinning, but he was still able to make out what Samuel had asked. * "Why worry over trivial matters? I decided to bring you along. So don't complain."* William replied gruffly as he pulled himself to a sitting position. Looking down he sees CB with his club up in a defensive manner. The little Pokemon was defending his trainer although it was more then apparent that it was ready to collapse as well. * "Alright little man, time to take a rest. You earned it."* William says with the first hints of concern in his voice since the incident earlier today. CB just looks up to his trainer as if he were saying, are you sure? William just nodded his head. * "Return."* William simply replied as he pulled CB's Pokeball out. As the small lizard like Pokemon vanishes in a red light William adjust himself and grabs his Hiker's Pack.
> 
> * "The real question is what is Violet's"*, William remembering the trainer's name from the outburst against Hiram, * "connection with Team Mystic. And why was doc so adamant about stealing this."* William asks in general as he pulls the crystal that he had 'borrowed' from the Team Mystic Researcher. William didn't expect Samuel to be able to answer his questions, so his attention turned to Violet. He lightly gazed at the boy, who still seemed to be recovering form his Hyperbeam attack, from over the top of the crystal as he spinned it between his fingers like corn on the cob.



Violets head was hurting, he felt like he had just run a marathon. A hyper beam took alot out of him, more than he would have liked, but this time he was less dead. He felt the psychic force that had lifted him from the battle arena, he had also absorbed some of that recovering him slightly.

"Orange! Hiram!" Were Violets first words. He looked around and was angry, "Why did you bring me with you! Orange is still with him!" He shouted at William and Sam unsure at which had teleported him. 

It was then that Violet walked up to William and grabbed him, he pulled his shirt away from his neck to look at his neck, but alas there was nothing there.

William looked shocked at Violets behavior. "I was checking for one of these." Violet lowered his shirt and where he had looked on William was in small letters a purple tattoo that said _V1,_ "This is my sin!" 

Violet like the other super trainers had base talents like reading an opponent, it made it easier to predict how they would battle, Violet was doing it now. They wanted to know what the fuck he was. 

"I had to check to see if you were one of us. A super trainer. But it seems your psychic powers are different in origin, if they ever got their hands on you, they could create something out of this world." Violet said to William.

"That man Hiram, was a head researcher. The super trainer program was a great but morally wrong idea. It was based on getting children with slight psychic potential, even the children of mystic admins past and present, and infuse with the battle instinct of the greatest trainers to walk the land in years, Red, Blue and Green. But that was not only it, they also brought us closer to becoming pokemon by augmenting our psychic powers via genetic manipulation and mental stimulation. Orange, I and another boy were the first of our group, but be warned Mystic have many many in back log I wouldn't be surprised if the 3rd generation were almost ready to be used in the field." 

Violet got up and flexed his muscles and then sat down again, his body was fine his mind was tired. Technically speaking, he had more Psychic strength than O1, but less control and maybe just maybe he might have pulled out a win with her, but from what he could tell, I1 was still better, V1 had less control and less psychic power than I1 and would need to train to even come close to fighting him, or saving him. But without a facility like Mystic he was hopeless, but then the right thing that could change everything fell into his lap literally.

William dropped the crystal he was twirling onto Violets lap, and a flood of information psychically flowed through Violets head and his V1 tattoo started to glow faintly.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 7, 2010)

Glancing over his shoulder, Jack saw the stampede of Rhyhorn looming ever closer, just having come around the corner. "We've got to hurry people!" he yelled. At this people and pokemon redoubled their efforts to cave in the wood. Finally, from a particularly powerful magnitude from Numel, it happened. With an other-worldly groan from the tree, the wood slid downward, like a leafy sinkhole. A giant ramp leading into the lower tunnel was formed, with a large gap over to the road to Tower Forest Town. Now the Rhyhorn had to go either left, right, or down.

But therein lied the problem; the trainers faced the same challenge. Jack put all his pokemon away exept Honchkrow, and climbed on its back. With a semi-rebelious caw, it carried him over to the other side, depositing him to safety. "Now go back and carry the others over" Jack commanded. It glared at him, furious. But, remembering their deal, it went back to ferry the others across.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 7, 2010)

*Crossroad Bluffs, Kinship in the Strangest Places*

William was taken aback as Violet casually walked up to him and grabbed him by the shirt. Could this boy be so mad that William had saved his skin that he’d want to start a fight over leaving that girl. She was cute and all. But no need to fight over. William didn’t want her. But when he pulled his shirt back William knew something else was amiss. After thoroughly being looked over Willy's neck Violet pulled his shirt back revealing a small _V1,_ and began an explanation with, this is my sin. "I had to check to see if you were one of us. A super trainer. But it seems your psychic powers are different in origin, if they ever got their hands on you, they could create something out of this world." Violet said to William.

"That man Hiram, was a head researcher. The super trainer program was a great but morally wrong idea. It was based on getting children with slight psychic potential, even the children of mystic admins past and present, and infuse with the battle instinct of the greatest trainers to walk the land in years, Red, Blue and Green. But that was not only it, they also brought us closer to becoming pokemon by augmenting our psychic powers via genetic manipulation and mental stimulation. Orange, I and another boy were the first of our group, but be warned Mystic have many many in back log I wouldn't be surprised if the 3rd generation were almost ready to be used in the field." William remained sitting as Violet stretched. Thumbing over the crystal William lightly tapped it off his chin as Violet sat back down. 

Standing to his feet a sadistically large grin spread across his features. Violet was an unique case. His powers were augmented by team Mystic, William powers were his, but they were awakened and being controlled by Eon as were most of his actions. They had sort of a kinship, both had powers that were awaken and augmented by others. And even though William was being controlled he felt a strange loyalty to this boy known as Violet. Flipping the crystal in hand he walked up to Violet and dropped it into his lap. As the strange rock hit his lap a strange occurrence happened. The tattooed on the boy’s neck slightly glowed. * “I’d like you to hold onto that. I have no use for it, but if Team Mystic wanted it, it has to be of some use. And it seems I was right to give it to ya.”* William said as he squatted down. Then taking out a piece of paper and a pencil William scribbles something down. * “Here, take this. It’s my number. If you need any help against Mystic in the future, give me a call.”* William says as he drops the paper in Violets lap. * “If all else fails give a psychic shout, I’m sure one with your power can reach me.”* He says with a grin as stands.   

William’s glace then cut to Samuel. * “Now the real question is what to do with you.”* William said as he rubbed his chin. * “From your dress and the fact you attacked the coat’s Pokemon I can say your not Team Mystic.”* William says as he walks over to Samuel. * “But that doesn’t mean I’m happy with your butting in.”* William adds as he shoves his hands in his pant’s pockets.  The rings in William’s hat jingle a bit as he leans toward Samuel.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 8, 2010)

Absol's plan worked perfectly; The entire Rhyhorn horde stampeded into the chamber, their combined weight causing it to collapse. More Rhyhorn charged in, only to fall into the same trap as their brethren. Within minutes they had stopped an army of rampaging rhyhorn from destroying any more of the Tower Forest. 

Irving widthrew his pokemon just in time for Honchcrow to ferry them to safety. Honchcrow was quite indignant about having to carry him and Akita, but it did as it was told. As they flew up the chamber Irving could see the Rhyhorn fade away, just like the other pokemon who attacked them. The same fate so many other pokemon around the Tower Forest, just as the indigineous wildlife were starting to push them back. 


In the end though, it didn't matter. A few dozen heavily damaged salamence descended from the treetop, fading away just like the others. One of the salamence however did not fade, and instead approached the masked trainer with the Unown. It placed a crystal before him, then faded away. The masked trainer picked the crystal up, a victorius grin hidden by his mask. "Not even the Admins reached the top of this forest, but I did. That'll show them who's the best." 

His Unown began to glow, releasing psychic energies into the air. It was time for him to return to the rendezvous point. But first, he was going to leave a gift to the good folks who live in this forest and those nobodies that tried to save them. 

Dozens of Electrode materialized at the very core of the Forest. The Electrode were all glowing. "Remember this; I1 always goes out with a BANG!!!" 

All the fighting outside Tower Forest stopped. A second sun flared into existence, then died with a defeaning scream. The great tree, Tower Forest, which had stood long before man claimed Sairu, burned.


They still had a little fight left in them, V2 saw. That was good, it wouldn't be fun if they didn't. Scyther's buffs were already in the maximum, and he was itching to cut them down. But before he could take flight a mischievous little ball of gas sent a beam of confusion at Scyther. "Sneaky little bastard." V2 said, grinning. He was beginning to respect these guys. But when it came to fighting dirty, no one beats V2. "Meat Puppets! Shield my Mismagius!"

The hypnotized humans surrounded V2's Mismagius. Any attempts to attack him would only lead to innocent people getting injured, or worse. "Shadow Ball." Behind their protective wall the Mismagius attacked with reckless abandon and terrifying accuracy. 

As for his confused Scyther, he had a simple solution. He followed Hiram's lesson 4; Items are your friend. From his jacket he took out a vial of full heal and sprayed it on his Scyther, curing him of his confusion. With that gone Scyther sped off into battle, intending to slash the eevee who had the guts to tackle him, then gut the rest like the worthless peons they are. 

While he waited for the carnage to continue, a voice chimed in in V2's ear. "V2, widthraw. The mission is a success, we have acquired the crystal." 

He ignored the voice of course. There was still much fun to be had, and he hadn't fought personally yet.


The attack on Merri Town was over. Team Mystic was beginning to flee the damaged town with their injured. The townsfolk were salvaging everything that could still be of use. Medicine was especially needed. The Pokemon Center was cramped with the injured, both pokemon and human. 


A lone courier on his Pidgeot crashed into a window at League HQ. He widthrew his pokemon into its pokeball then asked where the Elite 4 where conducting their meeting. Once he was told of the location of the main hall, the courier went there, heedless of personnel insisting to take him to the infirmary or asking him why the hell he crashed into headquarters. He kicked the doors of the main hall open, where he saw the gym leaders and the Elite 4 were arguing with each other and the League's officials. The courier's entrance was ignored, until he spoke. "Team Mystic has set Merri Town on fire."


----------



## Burke (Jun 8, 2010)

----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel 
S2E4 "_ Crossroads of Destiny _" Part 2​
William and the boy identified as Violet exchanged some back story which Sam really wasn’t following at all. He also wasn’t satisfied with the answer he got as to what the hell just happened. 

Sam turned his attention to his injured Metang. Sam did not know this, but much like Violet, Metang drew from the psychic discharge of Williams’s teleport, and he was feeling better than he should be feeling.

“Hey buddy, you deserve this rest alright?” Sam asked, but he didn’t really expect a straight forward answer, and was met with a solid “Metang.”

Sam pressed the center button on the Pokéball, and Metang was gone in a flash of red.

He looked over to the others and saw that Violets Metagross and his Gligar were having their own problems. Sam stood in admiration for a moment at the Metagross, and figured if his Metang will become so awesome.

It then seemed as if the two were done chatting, followed by William getting up close to Sam.

*“Now the real question is what to do with you.”* William said as he rubbed his chin. *“From your dress and the fact you attacked the coat’s Pokémon I can say you’re not Team Mystic.”* William said as he walked over to Samuel. *“But that doesn’t mean I’m happy with your butting in.”* William added as he shoved his hands in his pant pockets. The rings in William’s hat jingled a bit as he leaned towards Sam.

“You say butting in, I say helping out.” He said thinking of William as somewhat rude. “Although, it seemed as if that man named Hiram bested all three of us so my help was as useful as yours.” 

“What I really want to know is what is going on with all of this? You just used Hyperbeam,” He said referring to Violet, “and I’m pretty sure _you_ used Teleport. So what gives, how are you both using Pokémon moves?”


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 8, 2010)

Jack stood at the very edge of Tower Forest, his mouth agape as he stared at the beautiful yet horrific, warming yet icy, lively yet deadly burning of The Great Tree. He wanted to fight it, to do _something_, yet he knew nothing he could do would stop this. Only the great Kyogre could do anything and still immense damage would be done. Yet he couldn't look away.

Suddenly a giant burning branch came careening down, about to crush him. Absol tackled him saving his life. "We should exit the vacinity quickly".

Nodding, Jack stood up. Astonishingly, he had a small, sad smile on his face. It was because, as horrifying as this was, he now had a reason again. Clenching his fists, he screamed "I1!! IF YOU CAN HEAR ME!! I, JACK GEAR, EX-TEAM MYSTIC MEMBER, WILL PERSONALY TAKE YOU AND THE REST OF YOUR ORGANIZATION DOWN!!" Then, his secret out, he turned to Irving and Akita, his head hanging, as he couldn't face them. "Well...shall we get back to town?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 8, 2010)

Akita hears the burning and the burnt smell of the tree and became sad for the town and the sickning warning of the burning tree. She heard Jack scream his guts out and nods to go back to town. "You have mess up, for joining Team Mystic, but you seam you want revenge on them and take them down. That will correct your mistake or Misfortune." She said as she walks back towards the town with Irving and Jack. Ivysaur's pokeball wiggles a bit telling Akita something, he did not release himself as the beautifly flies in front of her and guilds her in the direction of town.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2010)

Violet narrowed his eyes at Sam and turned to William. "He obviously has no powers, he is useless and knows too much, I say we kill him."

It was then that he grabbed his head. "NO! That was V1 speaking. Right now we need to figure what to do, and I suggest a pokemon centre."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 9, 2010)

*Crossroad Bluffs, Choices*

William cut his glance back  to Violet as the words 'kill him' roll off the boy's lips. Murder wasn't William's fort? but William figures he could warm up to the idea quickly. The large almost evil grin that was spreading across William's features quickly falls though as Violet rescinded his initial opinion saying that it was V1 that was talking and not he. With a shrug William pulls himself from Samuel's face. Pulling his right hand from his pocket he reaches up past the pendant that hung from his neck and grabs the dark blue shades that hung from his shirt collar, how it stayed there though that whole ordeal is anyone's guess, grabbing them. With a yank he pulls them up and opens them with a flick of his wrist. 

Sliding them on his face William thumps one of the rings hanging from his hat. * "You're right, killing him isn't worth the effort. The Pokemon Center idea is a good one though."* William says as he turns on a heel. Walking from Samuel he heads toward his Hiker Pack. Grabbing the mask off the ground as he bends down he starts to tie it to his pack. * "I think this will be useful later, never know when I'll need to blend in again."* William says below his breath as he sinched it up tightly he then slaps his hands together knocking dust from them.  Then shoving both back in his pockets he stands cutting a hard cold stare at Sam.

* "And for the record, I was talking of the coat when I said you were butting in, that Koffing wouldn't have touched me."* William says with a bit of a growl. * "As far as Hiram goes. Well the outcome would have been the same if you didn't scoot over to try and "help" us out."* William added throwing a sarcastic tone on the help portion. A small smirk spread across William's grimace though as a thought crossed his mind. * "But I have been itching for a battle though.."* William adds while slightly in thought. * "Tell ya what, I'll let you choose boy. We can battle. Maybe you'll get answers. Or we could just put this behind us and head toward Lamprey, it's the closest Pokemon Center."* William says as his gaze turns toward the horizon.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 9, 2010)

Using the oportunity Simon pointed at the enemy Scyther while it got healed from the confusion.

"Charmeleon, Dragon Rage"

Firing a blue-ish attack that reminded Simon of a Nova, the young trainer actually had the idea for the nickname of his pokemon. Meanwhile Abra was slowly having trouble holding of a few of the people that were directed by Mismagius. Simon turned around and noticed that he had to direct his other two pokemon at the mismagius rather then trying to defeat the trainer who for some reason seemed to be able to withstand their (sneaky/hax) attacks. So he'd rather focus on the pokemon itself.

"Abra use double team."

And as the image of Abra began to multiply around the fully evolved ghost pokemon in an effort to distract it, Simon sent in his last pokemon.

"Use Confuse Ray Gastly."

The strategy was still to keep V2 stretched like a wire in all direction, and give him a hard time that way, rather then going with power vs power, since the outcome there didn't really look like the one Simon was hopping for.


----------



## Burke (Jun 9, 2010)

----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel 
S2E5 "_A Chance Redemption!_"​
Sam was definitely intimidated by the stiff yet hostile air that he felt from these two.

?I-I?m not so partial to death threats. If I were like I used to be, I would have been tempted to high tail it as soon as possible.? He stepped back and distanced himself from William. ?Unfortunately enough for my well being, my curiosity is getting the best of me; I really want to know what?s happening.?

He pulled his pack around, and grabbed a Pok?ball with a leaf symbol on it. He pressed the button once, and it became enlarged. ?The last time I battled against another trainer, I lost. Things have changed drastically in the past week and a half, and I?ve been waiting for a chance to redeem myself.?

He swallowed his fear and took a prepared stance. ?So, are you all talk or are you going to do something.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 9, 2010)

*Crossroads Bluff, Showdown with Samuel*

William grins. * "Is that fear I hear in your voice?"* William says with a grin of sheer sadistic pleasure. It was like a sweet wine. The boy may be a little shaken, but at least he had courage. Something a lesser person hearing death threats would show. * But that is neither here nor their I suppose."* William says as he nudges his hiker's bag to the side. Then stepping forward he pulls his vest to the side. A glow can be seen from behind his shades as a Pokeball can be seen starting to move upward through the cloth. * I sense three healthy Pokemon on ya, so lets make this a three on three."* William says as the Pokeball floats free of his inner vest pocket.

It hangs in the air and spins for several seconds before an invisible finger seemingly press the button. * "Alright Rex, time for a little exercise."* William says with as the grin fades from his face. The Pokeball doubles in size as the speed of the rotation increases ten fold. Then in a split second it splits open and stops allowing a flood of light to spill forth covering the ground. * "So, who is it I'm facing now Bill?"* (Sam hears Pokemon talk) the Larvitar known as Rex says as it's green lizard like body appears from the light. Sweat forms on the back of Rex's head as he looks at his opponent.

* "Your kidding right, this kid looks like he's about to wet himself."* (Again all Sam hears is Pokemon talk) Rex says lightly glancing back at William. All his trainer dose is grin as if he can understand Rex.


----------



## Burke (Jun 9, 2010)

----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel 
S2E5 "_A Chance Redemption!_" Part 2​
Sam noticed that he was less surprised than he should have been when William said he could sense which Pokémon he had. When Williams Pokéball began spinning in mid air, Sam thought it wasn’t as bad when compared to the previous happenings. 

The Pokéball opened, and before Sam stood a small Larvitar. It was quite chatty Sam seemed, and he wasn’t at all astonished when it seemed that William understood what it was saying.

“Ugh,” He sighed. “Weird stuff aside, I think introductions are in order.”

He tossed out the enlarged Pokéball, it bounced off the ground and in a flash of red, and Sam’s Turtwig appeared. The ball then bounced of the ground again and honed in on Sam’s extended hand as it’s designed to do.

“Twig Turtwig!” It said confidently as it stared down the Larvitar.

“Alright Turtwig, my bad for keeping you in your ball, but ... ill explain later. For now, our new friend wants to have a battle.”

“Turtwig!” It said, eager to battle.

“Alright, if you don’t mind, ill kick things off! Turtwig start it with Tackle!”

**

“Twig twig twig twig twig!” It grunted as it charged the Larvitar with its head held low.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2010)

They lost. The shadow of the Tower Forest loomed over them as Honchcrow ferried them to safety. All Irving could feel was guilt, guilt at having failed to save the innocent denizens of Tower Forest. He also felt anger. Anger at his supposed 'friend' for joining Team Mystic. 

Soon afterward they landed just outside town. There seems to have been an attack here as well, but the fighting had ended. Just as well, Irving was tired of fighting. 

As he got off Honchcrow he looked towards his 'friend' Jack. "Hey, Jack." He said. "Can we meet together with Akita tomorrow? I'll call you guys on my pokegear." He opened a pouch inside his coat and took out the device. "Your number, guys?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 10, 2010)

*Crossroads Bluff, Battle Starts*

William grinned as he watched his opponent throw out his Pokeball. Each time this was like opening a present on Christmas. Most of the time, if the parents were good enough, you never know what you'd get. And with trainers this was the same scenario. Most couldn't be read normally and even knowing the first, you can't guarantee you can guess what your opponent could and would throw out. Samuel would learn this the hard way if he gets past Rex. As William grinned a silhouette, only the psychically inclined could see, of a beast appeared behind William. But were William was expecting a 'basic' Pokemon from Samuel he is surprised by a Turtwig.  From William's left side a ping sounds as his Pokedex scans in Turtwig.

* Turtwig 
Turtwig, the Tiny Leaf Pok?mon. Its shell is made of earth and when it absorbs water, it becomes harder. *

William folded his arms over his chest as he went over the basics for the Turtwig and his Larvitar. His eyes narrowed as Rex's Pokeball floated around his head. This would be tough, Turtwig had the definite advantage in this battle. Options were tough it out or return Rex and allow attack advantage over his next choice. Rex feeling William's thoughts turns to gaze back. His eyes say let me go at it. William nods slightly. Rex should have a slight speed advantage so that made this less of one sided fight, but not by much. William knew he would have to play it smart. 

?Alright, if you don?t mind, ill kick things off! Turtwig start it with Tackle!? Samuel commands. William as taken aback a bit. This kid was defiantly in it to win. ?Twig twig twig twig twig!? It grunted as it charged the Larvitar with its head held low. William wasn't sure what he was more surprised about the fact that Samuel took the initiative, or the fact that he chose Tackle, a move that is ineffective against Larvitar, over a more damaging move like Razor Leaf. But that mattered little, he knew that Sam was probably feeling out his strategy. So that meant it was time to bait. 

_ Rex, let the move hit. This should send the wrong Idea. _ William sends to Rex Psychically as he shouted his own command. * "Rex counter with Bite!"* is the command. On cue Rex shot forward with his mouth open wide reading himself to take the Tackle. With a slamming thud the small grass Pokemon hit Rex hard in the midsection. His rock properties shielded Rex from most of the hit, but it still stung like hell as he flew back hitting the ground like a sack of potatos. Keeping up the 'tough guy' routine William didn't allow himself to show any concern allowing Samuel to keep with the idea William was a cold person. He just looks sternly at Rex as the Tackle hit home.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 10, 2010)

*Rin/Nick?*

Seeing Rin laying confused the eevee tried pushing on her but she wouldn?t stir.  ?Something?my head??  She mumbled while the eevee looked around frantically.  As the scyther came near she spun and used growl while standing in front of Rin.

?Scyther!?  The other bug pokemon yelled rushing forward to help the eevee. 

?Cumbusken!?  The evolved pokemon rushed forward giving the human?s kicks not to hurt them but to keep them out of the way.  ?Cumbus??  It?s voice faltered as it staggered back slammed by one of the shadow balls eventually it fell next to Missy. 

?Mimey confusion!?  Nick yelled looking at his pokemon and pointing toward the human?s that were under some type of control while watching the pokemon falling.  ?Copy use??  he trailed off knowing that any move the ditto used in that form would just cause damage and hurt to the people that were being used.  ?Damn it!?  He yelled as he watched the ditto fall to the ground a shadow ball slamming into it while he paused in his decisions.  ?Twiggy, use absorb!?  He yelled pointing toward the ghost pokemon.  

?Mime!?  

?Turtwig!?  both pokemon yelled using the moves that Nick had told them to use.  

?We?re not going to win this??  Nick growled clenching his fists while he watched so many pokemon being used and abused so badly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 10, 2010)

Yuki cringes, friendly fire, the end of her pokemon, the aura sphere missed the mismagius, slamming into Scar, a hard move to stay awake from when you’re a dark type.  Riolu sends an Aura sphere at the mismagius himself but hits Marshtomp instead.  Then Riolu gets hit with a shadow ball.  

“Are you alright?” she says to all of them.

The mismagius begins to hum an incantation then, making Yuki hallucinate.  Yuki squints, trying to tell if what she’s seeing is real.  The world goes black, then she sees only her pokemon being thrown around, then she was dragged away by a thousand arms.

Yuki screams, “No!  Let me help them!  Please!” she yells, trying to pull away from the invisible hands, nothing she did could help, she drops to her knees, in reality over Kip who reaches a weak arm to set on her trainer’s.  Yuki’s headache from the incantation getting worse as she cries.

In reality the mismagius was enjoying themselves.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 10, 2010)

Skyler walked out of the woods, with his tent under his arm. He started walking then he thought I guess I should go to the professor's lab.  Then he looked around oh crap what happen... As he looked he saw the damage that team Mystic had done to the town. He then continued to walk around... he look at the gaint tree and saw people meditating. Of course these guys are worthless. I can't wait to leave. He then walked by his house threw the then on his yard. Then walked into the professor office. Without waiting for them to notice him, he spoke. Hey professor I am here for my pokemon.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2010)

This was getting tedious. All they kept doing was evading and evading over and over again. Still, one of them managed to get close to him, so he'll give them that. 

A single dragon rage wasn't going to take down V2's Scyther, if it was going to injure his Scyther at all. But it was enough to get V2 pissed, and horrible things happen when he's pissed. "Slash." 

With Scyther's immense speed, none of the enemy trainers couldn't even notice him disappearing. Scyther appeared behind Charmeleon. "Scytherrr...." 

One Slash. One Slash was all it took for Charmeleon to be taken down. Scyther's blade cut deep, his frenzied sword dances boosting his strength to horrifying levels. He sped off and attacked Marshstomp next, taking it down with one slash. Before Combusken could get back up Scyther's blades swung at him, finishing it off.

It wasn't over. V2 wanted them to suffer. And suffer they shall. "Mismagius, Shockwave!" Abra's attempts at evasion were for naught. Mismagius unleashed shockwave after shockwave, until Abra fell. A ghastly had attempted to confuse one of the Mismagius with confuse ray, but one of the human meat shields took the attack for them. Mismagius countered with a shockwave like her counterpart. They weren't taking any chances this time.

"And for the coup de grace..." V2's eyes shone brightly, as did his Mismagi. Dark words invaded the minds of the trainers and their pokemon. The world crumbled as tendrils of pure spite and hate wrapped themselves around them, screaming, moaning. Nothing was left, except pain. Pain and hatred. 

The battle at Long Coast was over. V2 left the defeated trainers, their minds crushed utterly and remorselessly. They were good entertainment, if stubborn, but where not a challenge for a Super Trainer like him. He wanted to face someone else anyway. The traitor, the Mimic, the one favored by the Leader. He wanted to take him down, to prove once and for all that the Nightmare was superior to the Mimic.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 10, 2010)

"Oh...yeah, sure" Jack said, taking out his pokenav, The three of them exchanged numbers, and Jack bode them farewell. "See you guys tomorrow then". He walked away, strolling through the streets of the town. There was a good amount of destruction, and people were mourning the burning of The Tower Forest, but they were already rebuilding.

"So now they know your secret" Absol said, not looking up at him. "Will you ever be able to face them again?"

Jack sighed. He considered getting angry at Absol, but couldn't, as he had a valid point. Then again, that didn't stop most people from getting mad at an uncomfortable question, now did it? "I don't know. I suppose it would depend on what they think. Akita seems glad that I'm trying to fix this, but I don't know about Irving. I guess I'll find out tomorrow".

Absol smiled a toothy grin. "'I don't know'. A phrase that reflects more wisdom than you would think". Jack chuckled at the irony.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2010)

While the others presumably went to a hotel to get some rest, Irving instead headed back to the Tower Forest. The sun had set now, but despite the burning portions of the forest illuminated the night sky. 

The trunk level was closed off by the local police. Irving wondered where were these people when the attack happened, but after learning that the town itself was attacked he understood why they weren't there to stop the stampede. Fire fighters and volunteers were working hard to quell the flames, but the forest was huge, and at best they simply managed to prevent the fire from reaching town.

Root Level had dozens of tents filled with injured trainers and pokemon, no doubt the other trainers who fought against the horde of 'dream pokemon' as they were called. There wasn't a hospital in Tower Forest, just a few clinics which were all swamped. The same went for the pokemon center, which didn't have enough supplies for all the injured pokemon. Along the way Irving saw a couple of men and carrying large bags back to town with the utmost care. He didn't want to think about what was inside those bags.

Up above helicopters carrying supplies from Domino City were heading for town. Along the way to the forest Irving overheard a man carrying medicine to the trainers about a bunch of gangsters wearing Team Mystic badges wreaking havoc at Domino, as well as the other cities. Irving hoped Mokuba was okay. 

The local creatures and the Psychics were the ones who suffered the worst. Many of the wild pokemon were now effectively homeless, or isolated from other parts of the tree due to the fire. The Psychics of the town held a bond with the great tree, and even now they felt the pain it was going through. 

It was all their fault. Team Mystic did this. But why? Why did they attack Tower Forest? Why did they cause so much pain to the people of Sairu? 

He remembered Orange, the girl whom he thought was his friend. He remembered how they joined forces to save Mokuba. He remembered how in the end he was betrayed. Worst of all, he remembered her asking him to join them. 

Right now, Irving needed answers. And he knew one person who could give him those.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 10, 2010)

Akita walks into town smelling the burnt scent and the people talking about the damage that Team Mystic had done. Ivysaur's pokeball wiggle and appears in front of Akita he is very anger shown in Ivysaur's eyes and Akita can feel it.

"Beau, Beautifly." "What's wrong my friend?"

"Ivy, Ivy, Ivy, Ivysaur." "Leave Jack for good he is only trouble and you should have ditch him after you had met him. Three strikes and he is out, there is nothing more than your friendship with just break off and leave him be." The back of Ivysaur's back starts glowing and it shot out of his back above Akita and Beautifly and a few branches fell as Beutifly uses Gust to shoot them upward. Akita runs ahead as the branches crash to the ground. Ivysaur runs off. Akita feels for Vulpix's pokeball out "Vulpix, follow Ivysaur, something made him upset."

Vulpix runs after Ivysaur as they run into the forest and Ivysaur stops and turns around and shoot leaves at Vulpix who burn the leafs before they hit her. 

"Vul, Vul, Vulpix. "Inpressive move you just pull."

"Ivy, Ivysaur." "I been working on that with out Akita knowing and what do you think about Jack.

"Vul, Vulpix" "He is one strange guy."

"Ivy, Ivy, Ivysaur." "I am not coming back intill Jack get out of her dam life."

"Vul, Vul,Vulpix." "You have to come back, for Akita and you can torture Jack till he leaves again, he will leave than come back when there is always danger. So come back with me, you leave the whole team falls apart and you have to show Dalcatty the ropes and maybe can attack Jack together. She nudges Ivysaur with her nose. Ivysaur thinks for a bit for answering or commenting on anything.

"Where did they went, I want to explain to Ivysaur." Beautifly flies ahead as Dalcatty was a little upahead sencing for Ivysaur and Vulpix before it gets to late and need to return to their cabin to make sure she did not bail on the lady for the bargin and sighs is worry where they have gone and what could happen. Is wonder why did Team Mystic attack again and why at Town Forest and what didthey want to get their hands on any way?


----------



## Gaja (Jun 10, 2010)

It was disturbing... at this moment in time he knew that it wasn't real, the place where he was, yet every move he made seemed sooo... real. And it all went that way, their running... getting jumped by a dark figure... the screams of the people... her screams, when those reached his ears his whole body felt cold for a second and fear.

"Hey, are... awake???"

"Huuuh?"

Was the sound that left his lips, as slowly Simon opened his eyes, it was as if he was awaking from a bad dream, he could still feel the cold sweat on his forehead, and his eyes showed that. At that time he looked around, anxiety building up.

"Where is she? Rin, where is she?"

"Your blond friend? She's alright, she sleeping in the room next to you, so shhhhhhh."

Putting a finger over her lips as she did shhhh sound the pink haired nurse looked at the young trainer, he was so easy to read.

"Who are you?"

"Me? I'm nurse Joy, well head nurse Joy of the Long Coast city pokemon center. Although I must admit that you do not look like my regular patients. Hihihi"

Taking a careful look over the sheet her laugh was followed by a smile.

"Simon-chan, we've found you colapsed in front of the pokemon center all bruised up along with three other pokemon trainers, and several civilians along with your pokemon..."

It went on for a few minutes to say that all of the trainers were in the hospital and could leave as soon as they felt good as a lot of pokemon were coming in, the whole city was still a mess, but luckily none of the pokemon or trainers were seriously hurt.

"Alright then, thank you HN Joy."

"No problem Simon, you can now take your pokemon back at the front desk, also Rin is feeling so you can go see her now if you want."

In a few minutes time he found his clothes again, well the pants and hoodie, his cap was a lost cause, probably burnt up in a flame thrower or something. But the dark hairs didn't make to much of it, he wanted to see how she was doing. Delivering a few knocks on the door Simon slowly went in.

"Hey, how are you doing?"

One could see a big happy smile on his face, and the sign of releaf, as he wanted to hug the blond girl that he saw inside the room.


----------



## Burke (Jun 10, 2010)

----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel 
S2E5 "_A Chance Redemption!_" Part 3​
Sam?s Turtwig hit Larvitar with a head on tackle. As Williams Pok?mon flew back after a failed counter attack, Sam wondered if this was the runt of his Pok?mon.

The Larvitar landed hard, but then stood right back up. Turtwig shook his head to get rid of the dizziness. Hitting a rock Pok?mon with your head that fast isn?t just a walk in the park. Sam saw how close the two Pok?mon were, and decided to go for another direct attack.

?Now Turtwig, use a Bite of your own!? Sam commanded while pointing.

Turtwig re-coordinated itself, and charged the Larvitar again.

?Turtwiiig!? It shouted with its maw wide open, preparing for another collision, this time with a different weapon.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 10, 2010)

As Jack exited the town for his campsite (no way he'd pay for a hotel when he was just as comfortable outdoors), he saw the Tower Forest Tree in the distance. Well, it was always visible from town, but it was often blocked off by buildings. Here, it was apparent in all its sorrowful glory. Some of the fires had been put out, but others still blazed, and both people and pokemon slaved night and day to stop it.

Jack followed his usual route out of town; Left at the gate, follow the stantler path, through the diglet tunnel, up the mountain the tunnel exited at, following the switchbacks, and At just the right spot, a giant ledge jutted out, with a few trees and a fresh water spring. It wasn't his discovery; Absol had done some exploring and found the spot. It had a great view of the town and the sunset, wood for fires, clean water, and a rather challenging natural path that circled the mountain. Plus no one bothered him, so he could leave his tent out. He let Numel stoke the fire as he caught his breath.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 10, 2010)

"Ivy,Ivysaur." "Why did you not decide not to evole yet?"

"Vul." 'No, I just need to find a fire stone first."

Beautifly sees them upahead and circles around them and flies back to Akita and Dalcatty. Leading to where Vulpix and Ivysaur are in the forest. Akita and Dalcatty runs in that direction as Beautifly flies ahead and lands on Ivysaur's back he did not mind. "Are you two okay, I am sorry for what happen or what I had say to make you upset? I know you are not happy about Jack and maybe why you run off and what you and Vulpix descuss." 

"Ivy, Ivysaur." I make you a deal, leave Jack for what and why Team mystic up to and find out more information."

"You said something inportant and I respect that, please come back with me, I need you." Ivysaur pulls out his whip and touches Akita's hand.

"Vul,Vulpix." "Is that a deal."

"Ivy, Ivysaur." "I may break it for our master, I don't know."

Dalcatty and Beautifly are happy that things are alright between them again. "Let's go back, it is late we need some rest." Akita feels for her two pokeballs mark in brail Vulpix and Beautifly and return them to their pokeballs leaving Dalcatty and Ivysaur to talk to eachother as they they way back to the cabin in town. Akita and her two pokemon enters the cabin and walks to their room without seeing the lady see heard before. Akita is thinking she must be out their helping as well. She sighs and opens the door to her room and shuts the door behine her. Akita lays on the bed as her Ivysaur and Dalcatty lays beside her for the night as her cane is prop up beside the small dresser in the room.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 10, 2010)

*Crossroads Bluff, Turn up the Heat*

William watched as Rex pulled himself back up from the ground. He played his part well, now Sam should be willing to commit to his true strategy. But it seemed that his opponent was still cautious. That was okay though William was going to turn it up a notch regardless of Samuel's next attack. ?Now Turtwig, use a Bite of your own!?  was the command that Samuel gave as he pointed toward Rex. A grin only a sadist could love split's William's features as the Turtwig with a battle cry charged in with his mouth opened wide to take a bite out of Rex.  * "I'm afraid you only get one free shot."* William says with as his sadistic grin fades. From behind William's dark shades his eyes glow a dark gray as he begins to issue his own move.

* "Rex. Attack pattern Delta."* William commands his arms still folded tightly over his chest. A grin crossed Rex's face as he nodded, he understood what to do. Turning forward he roars as he throws himself into a spin. As he picks up velocity dust and sand kick off his rocky body as dirt and small debris picks up around him. Undeterred Turtwig charges forward as Rex's form is swallowed by the Sandstorm that he had kicked up. Rex uses the ground as a radar as Turtwig thundered closer. As the grass Pokemon entered the storm Rex dives into the ground using Dig. Rex burrows deep into the ground waiting and lurking for the right moment to strike and soon he senses the right moment and shoots toward the surface.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 11, 2010)

As the professor turned and looked at who was talking. OH Skyler where have you been? I was uhhhh...... meditating, in the woods. He said with a lack of confidence. Ok well here is the pokemon you wanted I hope you enjoy him and the pokedex I promised. Go make our city proud! Then the professor handed him the pokeball and pokedex. Thanks professor he will be the first of many powerful pokemon.  Then he put it in his pokeball belt. Then turned and walked out.

He quickly headed home there he said his good byes to his mother and little brother. After that he  went up stairs grabbed 5 pokeballs he had and put them in his belt. There now it looks like I have 6 pokemon. Then with another good bye he stepped out of his home. Grabbed his bike and began to ride. He looked back at his home that had been ravaged by team mystic. I need to thank them for that, I will never come back to this place, unless it to destroy that worthless gym leader.

Then he rode for a few more minutes then stopped on the side of the rode and open the pokeball. Then the little blue bird sat there. *Pip..piplup* it screamed. Shhhhshhh...... Skyler said. Ok lets see what you got. Water gun! the tree, then use twice as hard as you can. 

The piplup nodded and turn and blasted the tree then charged and slammed it twice with his beak. *Piplup* it cherp with satifaction. Good I am glad you listen to me.

Then with a thud a small bug pokemon dropped from the tree with an annoyed face. CATARPIE! it hissed. 

Ok lets go Piplup, its a bug pokemon so you peck is super effective. GO peck!, twice as fast as you did it before. But as Piplup turned to attack he was laced with string shot. Peck through it, then get him your faster.  Piplup sliced  the sting the jump back. As he turned and faced the bug it was in the air about to tackle Piplup. "Water gun protect yourself, blast him back." Then he shot the catarpie and made it land on the ground. Go peck!, piplup chirped *Piplup* and it slamed the bug twice with its beak. Then it shot a water gun without Skyler saying it. Then launched again and peck him. After that the bug lay there fainted. Good job piplup, Skyler was happy that it was independent to do that on his home. Piplup ran up and jumped in his arms and let out a scream of happiness. *Pipppppppplllluuuuuupp!* Then shot out a water gun.

Skyler thought I am glad I got this one.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 11, 2010)

A new dawn rises over the Sairu region. Even as aid arrives the people's spirits are sullen and grim. An estimated 30 people died in the Merri Town attack alone. The gym leaders have returned to their respective hometowns to help with reconstruction. Many feel responsible for leaving their towns defenseless. Even the Elite 4 themselves went to the most damaged areas to help. 

A helicopter with the League symbol landed behind the gym at Tower Forest. Two people descended from the flying machine, one a concerned gym leader wracked with guilt, the other a stoic woman who exhuded authority. 

"I'm going to go treat the psychics." Yumi said to her companion. 

"Very well." Gregoria nodded. "I will go see if I can do anything for the great tree."

Beneath the shadow of the great tree, Irving took out his pokegear and called Jack. "Hello, Jack? It's Irving. Can you meet me at Riberteen Branch? It's this giant old piece of wood covered in moss a few hundred meters away from the road, you can't miss it."


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 11, 2010)

Jack woke to the sound of his pokenav ringing. Groggily he reached his arm out of the sleeping bag and grabbed it. "Hello, Jack? It's Irving. Can you meet me at Riberteen Branch? It's this giant old piece of wood covered in moss a few hundred meters away from the road, you can't miss it." Jack nodded a few times, then, realising Irving couldn't see him said "Sur...I'll 'e there in a minit". Ending the call, he walked over to the stream and splashed his face, examining the clearing. Absol laid by his sleeping bag, a single eye opening briefly to inspect him. Numel snoozed by the fire, practically in it. Honchkrow perched atop one of the trees. And-

"Wartortle!" Jack heard from the stream. Peering in closely, Jack saw a, you guessed it, Wartortle swimming there. Jack knew who it was immediately, "You evolved!" Jack exclaimed, hugging his friend. "War!" it agreed.

After a few minutes of preparation, Jack said "Well, time to go!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 11, 2010)

Ivysaur and Dalcatty wakes up at the same time. Ivysaur search the pokegear and is thinking nobody is going to call Akita. Dalcatty scratches her ear with her foot and jumps off the bed to get Akita's cane. Ivysaur's vines shoots out of H=his back and nudges Akita. Akita rolls over and continue sleeping. Ivysaur tickles Akita and she opens her eyes feeling that Dalcatty and Ivysaur is ready to go. "Okay, I am up. Let's go see if we can go help the town out in any way as possiable." Ivysaur and Dalcatty nods in agreement. Akita grabs her cane and walks out of the room that she is in and let out her other two pokemon.

Akita and her four pokemon leaves the cabin and walks to another building for a very short and fast breakfast. Akita starts thinking where to go and who to ask to help. In any way I can I will help, even if I do not know, just someone show me in a way. Ivysaur nudges Akita to get her out of her thoughts. Akita pets Ivysaur. "I was in my own thoughts again." She smiles some as she and her four pokemon leaves that building to find someone to help or any information to help Town forest. Beautifly on her head as Ivysaur and Dalcatty leads the way as Vulpix follows behine sencing something was watching and bristle her fur.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 11, 2010)

All his pokemon returned exept Honchkrow, Jack turned to the pokemon."So..."

"Honchkrrroooow!" it exclaimed, splaying its wings and puffing its chest out, then spat on the ground at Jack's feet. ("I will not delayed! You WILL listen to what I have to say, groundling, as you are NOT my superior!")

"Ok, ok," Jack calmed, holding out his hands peacefully, "I'm sorry I waited so long, but-"

"Honch-" ("Nooo!! I will not allow you to de-")

"BUUUUUUTTTT" Jack repeated, "I have to meet up with Irving quickly. So, as we fly, you can tell me what's wrong".

Honchkrow leaned down, his glaring eyes inches from Jack's face. "krow, honch honchkrow" ("I do not like how you keep manipulating the situation to accommodate your needs, groundling"). But it begrudgingly jerked its head back, indicating him to get on. Jack's feet were barely off the ground before the bird took off.


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2010)

Violet had returned Metagross to his pokeball and Gligar sat perched on his shoulder. The two trainers he was with started battling. 

"I'm going to have a wander." Violet said as he walked away. 


Violet realised he needed to up the ante, and get more pokemon. He was a strong trainer and a strong psychic but he needed back up, I1 and O1 had the whole of mystics forces on their, who did he have, one demi-psychic and some kid. 

He needed some pokemon. Violet wandered deep inside a cave, he wound deeper and deeper into the cave, until it was almost black. His psychic powers borrowed Gligar's batlike ability to see in the dark and he continued.

Zubats, geodude, zubat, crobat, geodude, geodude. There wasn't much to see that was until he came across two pokemon fighting.

A sneasel vs a sabayle, they seemed to be fighting over an ice crystal, no doubt the sabayle thought it was a gemstone. 

Violet sat back and watched.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2010)

----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel 
S2E5 "_A Chance Redemption!_" Part 4​
?Attack pattern delta? Well I assume that if they can converse in their minds then he won?t need to issue a direct attack.? Sam thought after William called out *?Attack Pattern Delta?.*

Quickly, the Larvitar began kicking up a large amount of sand that suddenly covered the entire area. Sam immediately recognized the move as Gible had used it before.

?Darn, that?s Sandstorm. I know ground moves don?t hurt Turtwig as much, but its not like he?s any less blind in this. Hm, so this is the first part to this attack pattern. I figure there must be more.? 
Sam then realized that he was getting side tracked from the actual fight.

?Oh wait no! Turtwig, don?t try and find it...!? He tried to order, but he could hear that it was too late. Turtwig had been hit by a powerful dig attack. Larvitar had gone under ground, and hit Turtwig hard enough that he flew out of the cloud of sand, and landed near Sam.

?Whew.? Sam sighed, and then thought to himself, ?It?s a good thing that that move was ground based, or that would have been twice as worse.? Sam came to a sudden realization. ?Wait, grass is strong against ground so that means that moves like razor leaf or leech seed would be super effective. But... with speed like that, a ranged attack would most likely be dodged. Given the way that the sadistic little Larvitar likes to get close and hit direct.... I think I have the perfect plan.? He said as he finished his thoughts.

?Alright Turtwig, listen to me well, im going to need you to go back into the sand storm!?

?Twig?? It questioned.

?Trust me buddy!? he reassured.

?Turtwig!? It responded confidently as it trotted back into the shroud of sand.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 12, 2010)

*Crossroads Bluff, Turn up the Heat Pt2*

William watch with his arms folded tightly over his chest. His expression stern and unchanging. The Sandstorm was the best sidetracking tech a Pokemon capable of Dig can use. Larvitar was as much a part of this ground as it was around him. The Turtwig braved the sand like a good little trooper, but it was running into a fight blind and his trainer seemed preoccupied with other matters. A smile cracked William's lips, Attack Pattern attacks confused a lot of people and truthfully so if you don't know the attack your opponent is using. Well it is harder to counter said attack. 

William, over the past month, had Trained CB, Eon and Rex in these patterns and they knew all of them as well as he did. Samuel might think that Will was using telepathy to convey the attacks, but he would be wrong. These patterns were all natural. All hard training. It was around this time that Sam realized the possible mistake his Turtwig had made. He attempted to pull it form the cloud of abrasive sand, but it was far too late. Larvitar had honed in on Turtwigs vibrations and shot up like a torpedo. Bursting form the ground he connects a hard uppercut with the grass type's jaw. The jarring impact is so strong that is launches the small fry out of the sand. It lands with a thud near Samuel. 

From the sand Rex's eyes glows a eerie red as it's form vanishes back into the cloud. Being rock and ground the cloud acted just as a cover for Rex, but every time it would hit that Turtwig it would do a little damage. William watches as Samuel talks to his Pokemon. Although he couldn't make out what was being said the face of realization that Sam got told William he may have remembered he had a type advantage, so that meant William needed to end this. And as the Turtwig walked back into the cloud William issued a second command. * "Attack Pattern Eta."* Rex nodded as he dug into the soil again.

Rex stayed close to the surface this time and circled in small paths. As Turtwig entered the Sand. The small grass Pokemon is buffeted and slightly winces in pain. As if that was the cue Rex shot up from the ground and bit down hard on Turtwig's left shoulder. Being able to eat metals this Bite attack stung like a mother.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2010)

Irving could see Jack's Honchcrow flying above him. He was right on time, he thought. 

He signalled his friend with his Rotom, the lightning type shining brightly. Now all Irving had to do was wait for Jack to land.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 12, 2010)

Akita walks around townand smells as her four pokemon sees a Psyduck chocking on something and the Psyduck runs away from them. Akita hears the pokedex " Uses mysterious powers to perform various attacks. Psyduck constantly suffers from a headache. "I thought Psyduck was a Psyic and a water type pokemon, he is not in good shape if that pokemon is wild." "Ivy, Ivysaur." "Let's keep walking." Akita and her pokemon keeps walking as they run into the lady. "Hey, it is you" the lady says. "Can I help in any way?" "Yes, you can. Start by taking out some of the fires, or help with the pokemon in the center and help the trainers" the lady says.

Akita pulls out her three pokeballs and returns Vulpix, Dalcatty and Beautifly. Leaving Ivysaur out ""first we have to catch a watr type pokemon. first before we go put out thoses fires." Ivysaur nods and leads Akita to find that Psyduck before that is not in good conditions.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 12, 2010)

"So, what's on your mind?" Jack asked as Honchkrow flew.

"Krow honch, honchkrow. Krow krow honchkrow". ("All this time, we, the pokemon, nay, the SLAVES, have done all the fighting, while you sat back and gave us idiotic, obvious strategies. Well, no more. I will not bow down to the likes of you. I will lead our pack, as the strongest of us").

Jack considered how best to phrase his answer, and said "I suppose I can see where you're coming from. The problem is no one else on our team has voiced these opinions, so I guess it's only you. Absol has been trying to help me fix this, as we often train".

"Honchkrow? Onch, krow ow honch?" ("Oh really? What would you do if I, say, dropped you from all the way up here?")

"Well, I would first trap you in your pokeball with no means to escape after my death". Glancing down, he saw Irving. "Land there. We'll settle this later".

As he landed, Jack greeted Irving.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2010)

Jack has arrived. Nobody else seemed to have come with him. He'd expected Akita to tag along actually, but this was just as well. 

"Glad you could come." Irving said, smiling. "You said you were in Team Mystic, right? Could you tell me everything you know about Team Mystic?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 12, 2010)

Ivysaur sees a yellow tail sticking out of a shrub. "Ivy." "He is near, Ivysaur use vine whip to pull him out where Psyduck is hiding." Ivysaur let his vines out and pulls Psyduck out of the shrub. "Psy?" The Psyduck scratches Ivysaur with paws. Ivysaur sees the scorch marks as Akita smells burnt feathers and scent of fire. The Psyduck made some more chocking nosies. Ivysaur let Psyduck down to the ground. Ivysaur is thinking as his vines wrab around Psyduck's waist and squeezes hard. A rock shoots out of Psyduck's mouth and landed next to Akita's feet. Akita's throw a pokeball at Psyduck and the Psyduck enters the pokeball with out a fight.

"Ivy, Ivysaur." "Something is wrong, set for the forest, neighter Jack or Irving had not call yet." Ivysaur picks up the pokeball and the werid stone to Akita. "Thanks Ivysaur." Ivysaur takes off to pick up the scent of Jack or Irving. Akita became sad "Comeback here Ivysaur, did I been ditch by my two friends or I am nothing as a bother to every one." Dalcatty jumps out of her pokeball and nudges her legs as atear runs down Akita's face as she puts away the pokeball and the rock.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 12, 2010)

Skyler rode for 3 days on his bike, with his Piplup on his shoulder for most the ride. Then he at the base of Regant peak. Here is where I will find my pokemon. He pulled out a book, up this is the place let's find a Lavitar fast Piplup.  PIIPLUP!

They searched for about 30 minutes looking all a long the base of peak. Then they heard the noise. Crunch...crunch  they saw it a Lavitar  in a  huge 8x4 hole in the ground eating the soil non stop. Ok piplup lets capture it. GO Water gun! As the blast of water made connection with the eating Lavitair it slammed to the ground. It then turned and charged throwing a massive rock a piplup. It made contact but Piplup shook it off. Again water gun! The lavitar tried to dodge but wasn't fast enough. He was again slammed to the ground. He jumped back up and roared, then slammed the ground causing a sandstorm. Piplup was pushed around, but was able to fight through it. He again launch a , with a direct hit bubble attack to Lavitar's face. Not waiting for Skyler was shocked that he could do that move. This time Lavitar couldn't handle the super effective move and lay on his back. Then he slowly began to get up, Schyler took the opportunity to throw his pokeball. As the ball shook feriously, then stop. PIPLUP! piplup screeched. Good job piplup. Skyler said as he walked over and picked up the limp pokeball. Lets go get this pokemon healed.

They then raced toward Artic Flora town.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 12, 2010)

((OOC: You got me bent over a barrel Zoid. Asking me for information about an organization you made up))

Jack rubbed his chin, deep in thought. "There's not much I could tell you that you wouldn't already be able to guess. They have a good number of recruits who train night and day, and experienced instructors for them. They are very cruel to pokemon. They don't tell new recruits anything about the overall plan. They have a large supply of pokemon, from which I got my Ralts" he absentmindedly patted her pokeball. Snapping his fingers he finished "Oh, and they have a massive cache of tools and items. One of particularly interest was a large blue diamond set into a stone slab. When I touched it, it desintegrated, and from then on, I didn't suffer my curse. It was labeled 'retcon'. I don't know what that meant". As he finished, Jack tried to recall if he'd ever told Irving of his ailment. He wasn't sure.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 12, 2010)

Dalcatty grabs her poke gear and grabs it by her mouth. Dalcatty keeps nudging her legs telling Akita to call one of them. Akita wipes the single tear away. She takes the pokegear from Dalcatty and remembers Jack's number. She punching in the number leaving a message did know he would answer or not. Akita sucks up her sadness in a cold voice " this is Akita, where are you or you did not want me around you anymore. If you do not want me there I stay where I am at and do not come near." Akita puts the pokegear away in her bag. "It's okay Ivysaur be back sooner than you think." She gives a fake smile at her Dalcatty as her bangs covers her eyes.

Ivysaur picks up the scent and keeps running in the distance where Irving and Jack are and hide in the shadows just watching and waiting for anything to happen to anything at the moment wishing his flower would not shown in the tall grass.

"Let's go put out that fire and Psyduck is going to be mad for taking that stone away." Akita feels for Psyduck's pokeball and Psyduck appears in front of Akita and Dalcatty. Akita pulls out some antidote to heal Psyduck for the moment. "Psy." "Come on Psyduck, you want to save your town right?" "Psy, Psyduck." He starts walking and Akita and Dalcatty catches up as they approach a fire. "Psyduck use watergun on that fire." Psyduck shoots water at Akita's face. "I said the fire not me, I am getting a headache." Psyduck aims again at the fire putting it out.


----------



## Burke (Jun 12, 2010)

Sam stood and anxiously waited for some sort of sign from Turtwig after it had reentered the plume of sand. Some sort of sound, movement, or anything that would indicate that Turtwig had been hit.

Then, some rumbling could be heard from inside followed by a howl from Turtwig.

?Turtwiiig!? it yowled in pain. The Larvitar had emerged from the ground and bitten Turtwig hard.

Sam had heard the cry from Turtwig, and chose that as the time to strike.

?Turtwig, Now that it?s close enough, use Razor Leaf!? he commanded.

With Larvitar so close to him, Turtwig could now easily tell where to hit. With one motion, he swung his head around knocking Larvitar off of it, and launched a super sharp blur of a leaf straight at the Larvitar.

?Larrr!? It yelled after being hit with the full force of the attack. It fell back a ways, hurt bad by the super effective grass move. The sand storm thus began to dissipate leaving the battlefield visible once more. William, with his hands crossed, was now staring Sam down.

?What?s wrong, battle plans not working out??


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 12, 2010)

*Crossroads Bluff: Earthquake, Enter Pupitar*

William was just as surprised as Rex was when Samuel issued his command.  Seemed this nitwit could put a cohesive strategy together if he was pressed to do so. Shaking it's head to the left then the right Turtwig eventually is able to catch Rex on the side of the face, the shock of the blow was enough of a jar to force Rex to release his vice like grip on the plant Pokemon's shoulder. Then not skipping a beat it jolts it's head to the left and right hard as the leaves on it's head glow white. With each apex snap a small barrage of leaves are fired. At such close range the Razor Leaf was more then guaranteed and they slammed into Rex's body one barrage after another. With a howl of pain, * "LARRRRR!!!!"* Rex stumbles back before finally hitting the ground. Grass type attacks were super effect against both rock and ground type Pokemon, lucky for Rex he was both and it dealt double the damage two times over.

As if it's power source had played out the Sandstorm blew itself out, but not before hammering Turtwig one last time. As their field of vision clears both trainers find themselves staring the other down. William's arms were still folded tightly over his chest as Rex's Pokeball hovered around his left ear. 
?What?s wrong, battle plans not working out?? William just shot the boy a grin, then his glance cut down as Rex pulled himself to his feet. Although he was breathing hard, he still wanted to fight. The grin on William's face turned sadistic as his glance cut back up toward Samuel. As if on command Rex digs his arms into the ground and pulls at the landscape a moment later he pulls a rather large rock out of the ground, he was about to use Rock Throw.

But as he took aim Rex's strength failed him and the rock fell form his grip back from wince it came and he fell to one knee. Rex's eyes glow with furry. Why was he being so weak. Then with no provocation Rex releases an ear splitting screech as it's small body begins to glow a hot white. In his determination to fight he had crossed a threshold. The small body begins to shift and glow as earth around him began to be swallowed up. In the next instant the light shatters as a new Pokemon stood between the two trainers. With a ping the Pokedex on William's side comes to life.

* Pupitar
Pupitar, the Hard Shell Pok?mon. Pupitar is encased in a nearly indestructible shell and has enough power to topple a mountain.*

As the voice died away the two were left with a new spin on this battle, and although Rex looked tired it also looked like it had power to spare.

* "Rex. Earthquake."* 

Rex's eyes glow red beneath his new armor as steam poured form holes that lined it's body. As the attack initiates Rex levitates a moment or two off the ground before falling back down with a shock wave that literally shakes the earth.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2010)

Irving wasn't sure what to make of Jack's story. There was a good chance that he was telling the truth, but he couldn't trust him. His experience with Orange made him wary of people like Jack, who claimed to have been members of Team Mystic. 

"I'm sorry, but I can't trust you." A bolt of electricity blasted out from underneath Jack.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 13, 2010)

"Arg!" Jack cried as he flew backwards. As he hit the ground, one of his pokeballs popped open, and, Absol sprang out, charging twards Irving before he was anything more than a red flash. "I guess trainers are fair game now, friend!" he snarled, claws unsheathed, leaping at Irving.

"Stop!" Jack exclaimed, sitting up. Glancing back, Absol rolled in the air, his claws narrowly missing Irving. Without a moment's hesitation, he circled back to Jack's feet, as if he had planned it all out. He crouched there, hair on end, teeth bared, ears flat, with a feral look in his eye. "Why, Irving?"

"An attack I can understand" Absol growled. "A sneak attck I can respect. But one against someone who calls you friend? I'LL TEAR YOU TO PIECES!!"

Jack said nothing, a betrayed look in his eyes, his fingers on his pokeballs if need be. Honchkrow roosted atop the giant branch, an amused look in his eyes.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2010)

The attack on Tower Forest had jaded Irving. It was devastating to him that something like this could happen. He wanted to do something about it, but he had no way of helping. This was why he wanted to talk with Jack. He wanted to squeeze out as much information as he can, but he couldn't trust anyone like him completely. He had to capture his 'friend', that was the only way.

"I can't trust you." Irving said. "You claim to be a former member of Team Mystic, but how can I be sure you're telling the truth?" 

Another blast of lightning burst out from under Jack, but instead of hitting him it struck one of his pokeballs. The struck pokeball flew out of its holster, lightning arcing around it. A mischievous grin formed on the pokeball's button as 3 prongs of electricity manifested themselves around it. Inside the pokeball was numel.

"Numel is a ground type, so he won't be hurt by Rotom. I'll give him back to you, on the condition that you come with me to the League office in town."


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 13, 2010)

Jack had been willing to talk this over peacefully. He would've been glad to help anyway he could. But when one of his pokemon, nay, his friends, was threatened, all common sense was replaced with one initiative: inflict as much pain as necessary (or in some cases, as possible) to save them.

He glanced down at Absol, who was eyeing the Rotom. Jack could guess his plan. "Go for it!" Jack cried, launching himself forward. He cocked a fist as he approched Irving, yelling "Sonofabitch!" and letting it fly, aiming for his face. Jack was faster and stronger from his training with Absol, and he guessed Irving wasn't expecting him to make a move.

Meanwhile, Absol shot at a nearby tree, clawing his way up, and then launched himself at Rotom, who was floating nearby. One of his forelegs glowed a purplish-pink color, and if Jack had been watching, he would've recognized Night Slash, a new dark type move of Absol's, highly effective against ghosts.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2010)

Getting punched was something Irving didn't expect. He expected Jack would fight back, but not him fighting himself. The punch knocked Irving off his feet and made him a little dizzy, but he wasn't out of the fight yet. 

Beneath Jack the ground collapsed, dropping him into a shallow sinkhole.

Under Absol and Rotom another sinkhole opened, but this time a large spire of water came out, drenching both pokemon. Rotom took this opportunity to shoot Absol with a thunderwave, just as Absol's night slash connected.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 13, 2010)

"Fucker!" Jack exclaimed, struggling in the sink hole. This of cource just made him sink deeper. With a bit of effort, he was able to reach his hand down to his belt, clicking another pokemon. Wartortle appeared, supprised by the sand. "Use water gun" Jack commanded. Obeying, Wartortle turned the sand and dirt into a muddy mixture, more suited to swimming. "Now use ice beam beneath my feet!". Now he formed blocks of frozen mud beneath his feet, allowing Jack to lift himself up. After repeating this a few times, Jack was able to climb out, though his clothes were ruined and drenched.

Meanwhile, Absol's attack scored a direct hit, though Rotom's did the same. Absol fell to the ground, parylized. But he slowly stood up, occasional suffering spasms. There was no doubt that he was no longer in fighting condition.

Jack turned and faced Irving, ready for the next attack.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2010)

Absol was more or less dealt with now. Paralysis prevented it from using its speed, but it still had plenty of attack power. Another sinkhole collapsed underneath Absol, trapping it even more.

Jack had gotten out of the sinkhole easily with his Wartortle. He was drenched and shiverring, but he could still fight. 

Yet another sinkhole collapsed, and from it Totodile burst out, a roll of thin metal fiber in his hands. He jumped onto Wartortle's back and tied the fiber around its arms. 

Meanwhile Rotom erected a light screen around Irving and Totodile. Now special attacks were greatly weakened when used against them. With Absol still paralyzed Rotom could focus on supporting Totodile, and it did so by firing a thundershock at Wartortle.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 13, 2010)

Skyler rode happy that he had caught the Lavitar. He had wanted one when he saw one with a trainer fighting the gym leader. He now had one. He arrived and the pokecenter andh had his pokemon heal. After that he pulled his jacket out of his pack and put it on. Wow its cooled here. hmmmm.... I guess team mystic attacked here to. Alright time to train. He looked around and saw a trainer and ran to him. I challenge you to a pokemon battle. My first battle I can lose! he thought.  The trainer turned and said fine your on.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 13, 2010)

Ivysaur watch the fight against Irving and Jack he did not know this fight would get this bad. He continue to watch as he gets closer still in the shadows.

"I think that is most of the fires." Akita feels for Psyduck's pokeball and the Psyduck returns. "Let's go see is up at the pokemon center they probly need more help, but I do not have any exprience at all." Dalcatty meows and nudges her towards the pokemon center. Akita hearing a lot of people their and sneaks around the crowd and bumps into Nurse Joy. "If you want your Pokemon to be healed,you need to wait" she said." No, I do not need more pokemon healed, I want to help out in any way I can." Nurse Joy sighs, "follow me if you want to help" she says.


----------



## Burke (Jun 13, 2010)

Sam wasn?t sure what he was more surprised about, the third time a Pok?mon has evolved while he was fighting it in the time span of a week, or Williams own lack of surprise toward the event.

The brightness died down, and there stood an intense looking Pupitar.

?This must be a new record or something.? Sam thought to himself. 

?Don?t worry Turtwig, it may have evolved but it?s still rock and ground.? He reassured.

*?Rex, Earthquake.?* William commanded so quickly after it had evolved. The armored Pok?mon rose into the air quite a ways, and came smashing down with tremendous force.

*"Pupitar!"*

The ground began shaking beneath Turtwig, as it threw off its balance. He fell back from the shockwave, and hit the ground surprisingly hard. He then struggled to get up while the ground still trembled.

The movement subsided, and Turtwig managed to get up. Pupitar could be seen smashed into the ground. Rubble moved as it hovered slightly above the ground. It looked fine and healthy for a moment, but its eyes drooped a bit as it began to loose focus. It gently floated down till it touched the ground.

*"Tar..."* It sighed.

During the madness, Turtwig had actually been hit quite a bit himself. Actually, it was down to less than a third of its max health. Its entire body bean to glow a slight tinge of green. 

?Hey Turtwig, your overgrow ability is activating. What do ya say we finish this??

?Turtwig!? It said, confirming it was ready to fight.

?Now Turtwig, use one last razor leaf! Super charged!?

**
?Turrr? It moved its head back ?Twig!? Then it flung its head forward launching extra powerful razor sharp leaves toward the damaged Pupitar.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 13, 2010)

The Earthquake was just as powerful as William hoped it would be. But to his surprise the Turtwig survived. William's eyes narrow as his attention turned back to Rex as he was obviously feeling the battle, that first Razor Leaf should have been enough to knock him out, but he fought past that and William was truly impressed. As Turtwig glows a light green William knew that this round of the fight was over. Overgrowth, the ability Turtwig had, was kicking in. That meant it was on the verge of losing too. But that wasn't the main concern as Razor Leaf was called as the attack again. William just shook his head, he knew that even if he were to issue an order Rex wouldn't be able to comply. With a cry the Razor Leaf hits home and Rex falls to the ground for the second time this match from a Razor Leaf. 

The rock and ground type fought to get back up valiantly, but once it collapsed again the fight was over and Rex was out. The Pokeball around William's head spun then shot a red beam out that washed over Rex's form. * "Return, now rest."* William says as the Pokeball shrinks and falls into an open hand. Holding out his vest out again another Pokeball floats up through the fabric. It floats around William's head as he puts the other Pokeball up. The button sinks in on this Pokeball on it's own as well. It spins rapidly in the air as it doubles in size. That evil grin returns again. This was the first time he was going to get to use this Pokemon. * "Emerge Swoop."* is what is spoken. A flood of light hits the ground as a large form begins to take shape. As the shape forms a heavy feeling falls over the entire area as this Pokemon was exerting it's Pressure. Then as the light shatters a roar that ruled the skies a millenia ago rocks the area.

The creatures sharp eyes narrow on the Turtwig as razor sharp teeth gleamed in the light. * "Wing Attack."* is the command. He didn't know what Sam's reaction to this Pokemon would be, but it would be best to capitalize on the situation. With a surprising burst of speed Swoop is already on the small grass Pokemon, it's right wing glows with power as it is reared back.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 13, 2010)

*Rin?*

A soft smile lit the girls face.  ?Hi Simon??  Rin said shifting slightly, her voice was thick with sleep and her eyes looked drowsy but she was coming to her senses though she continued to think about the dreams she had.  The nightmares that had been sent into her mind after the voice spoke to her, were the ones that she has been plagued with most her life.  Ones that she wanted to put to rest but knew they would never leave, but this time is was almost like she was back in that place, at that spot.

Shaking her head, Rin pushed the thoughts from her head and sat up in bed slightly.  ?You okay?  How about your pokemon??  She asked genuinely concerned.  Flipping her legs over the side she stood up but leaned back still a little shaky.  ?I wonder who that guy was??  Rin bit her bottom lip slightly as she slipped on her shoes.  ?Nurse Joy said my pokemon were up front waiting for me.  Shall we go find them??  She continues to smile at but paused and gave him a hug.  ?I?m glad you?re okay??  Rin whispered in his ear then dropped her arms before grabbing his hand and tugging him along to find their pokemon.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 13, 2010)

*Yuki, Long Coast City Pokemon Center...*

Yuki groans, waking up to splashing outside the room and two fuzzy creatures cuddling against her.  She sits up, seeing Riolu and Scar cuddling her.

“Mar!  Marmarmarshtomp!” Kip giggles from outside the window.  Yuki inches off the bed then stretches, She stuffs her bandanna into her backpack, then calls at her pokemon, “Let’s go guys, we’re wastin daylight.” she says, Scar stretching and hopping onto her head, falling asleep again almost immediately.  Riolu stands next to her as she pulls Kip up through the window.

The four walk out of the room, waving at the nurse joy, “Thank you!” Yuki exclaims, walking backwards until she slams into something, wait, someone.  

He falls to the ground, Yuki falling into his lap, “Oh, uh, sorry, I didn’t mean to slam into you…” she says, looking up at him, then scrambling out of his lap, putting her pokemon in their pokeballs, “Return.” she states, then puts her hand out to the young man, “Are you okay?  I didn’t hurt you did I?”


----------



## Gaja (Jun 14, 2010)

A bright smile and the sense of relief came over the boy as he saw the blond girl sitting, and asking about his pokemon.

"Yeah, they're all good. Waiting at the front desk..."

He somewhat shrugged off the question about V2, as he had no intentions of thinking about him at this point. He was truly a scary guy, but Simon didn't like him one bit. If only for the fact that he mistreated his pokemon. But the bad feelings towards V2 vanished in a split second really as Rin stood up, although a bit shaky, which lead to Simon offering a hand just in case.

"Yeah let's go get those bad boys."

Wrapping his arms around the girl body Simon hugged her tightly as a weird feeling came over his body. He couldn't quite describe it, as he didn't know the correct analogy, but people probably tended to describe it as butterflies... Well in any case it felt nice.

"Me too..."

Holding her hand as well as the two walked out of the room and made their way to the front desk Simon had no idea the the guy they came to see in Long Coast was about to meet them. He just enjoyed the moment as the two young trainers saw a Happiny holding two plates, one with 3 pokeballs in it, and the other one had four in it. The little round pokemon with a smile gave the a plate to the trainers with the later one going to Rin.

"Hey I thought you had 3 pokemon like me?"

Suspecting the Scyther to be in one of the four balls Simon wasn't quite sure what was going on. Much less did he suspect that he too was about to get his 4th pokemon.


----------



## Burke (Jun 14, 2010)

Sam was glad to have gotten the first win in the battle. He looked down with a smile at Turtwig who was exhausted but still happy and charged up from overgrow. 

The Pok?ball that was spinning next to William opened up and retrieved the knocked out Pupitar. It floated back into its holder, and another Pok?ball floated up into the air. The trigger was pressed and the red lighting hit the ground as William said, ?Emerge. Swoop.?

?Quite a fancy talker.? Sam thought. ?But what is this Swoop?? He really didnt like Pok?mon with nicknames, it got on his nerves.

The red flash formed a menacing shape as the new opponent appeared.

?AEROOOOOO!? The Aerodactyl screeched as it beat its powerful wings.

Sam stood in awe at the sight, now this was a surprise.

*Aerodactyl, the Fossil Pok?mon, this vicious Pok?mon is said to have flown in ancient skies while shrieking high-pitched cries.

?F-Forget teleporting and floating Pok?balls! Is that a freaking dinosaur?? Sam questioned, he was truly freaked out and intimidated.

William issued a command that Sam wasn?t paying attention to, as the Aerodactyl suddenly flew amazingly fast towards Turtwig.

?Ah, no! Turtwig do a razor leaf!? Sam yelled as Turtwig launched another super charged leaf. The Aerodactyl reared back its wing, and in one move, knocked away the attack and Turtwig with it.

?Twiiiiiig!? It cried as it sailed backwards. It landed quite hard, and it was obvious that it was now knocked out.

Sam reluctantly took out his Pok?ball.

?I know you don?t like being in here, but you need to rest.? He said as Turtwig was called back into the ball. Sam put the ball back, and took out two others, and his Pok?dex which had just scanned Aerodactyl. 

He studied the entry on Aerodactyl. ?Hmm.? He thought to himself trying to stay calm while a prehistoric Pok?mon was staring him down. ?It says that Aerodactyl is a flying type. Obviously. Let me see... based on what I have to fight with, I think shinx is the best choice.... despite being quite weak....?

?Alright I guess ill go with you!? he said as he put back one ball and his Pok?dex. ?Ready? Go Shinx!? He yelled, but was taken aback by what he saw.

After the red light from the Pok?ball was gone, something unexpected could be seen.

*?Gi-Gibaaa!?* The battle ready Gible exclaimed as it trotted around pumping its small arms.

?Uhhh. I think mixed up the Pok?balls.? Sam realized, ?Damn I really have to label these!? He said in frustration. He looked up to see that the Aerodactyl had been issued another command, and was coming in on the attack.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 15, 2010)

Samuel's eyes told the whole story as he saw his Turtwig be shot back and hit the ground like a ten lb. box of hammers. Swoop indeed was impressive, William didn't think that a Pokemon that had just woke up from a centuries old nap would be this powerful. Powerful enough to knock away a empowered Razor Leaf and Knock Out the Pokemon all in one shot. A grin split William's lips as Swoop tuned gracefully in mid air and returned to his spot next to William. Rubbing the scar under his right eye William just waits for Samuel to make his next move. And judging form the look that hung about the boys features this might take a minute.

After a moment or two it seemed as if Samuel had made his choice, William was happy that the battle was going to be underway, seemed like Sam was studying that Pokedex a little too much anyway. With a toss Samuel calls forth a Shinx, nice call William thinks as electrical attacks are effective Vs fliers. Well that is if they hit. As William thinks it he also sends the information to Swoop who just turns with a grin. But as the Pokeball releases it's contents it is soon apparent that it wasn't a Shinx that was brought into battle as a Gibel appears flexing it's arms.  "That's not a Shinx is it?" Swoop questions. * "Not in the least."* William replies. 

 "Want me to scare the daylights out of it?" Swoop asks. William only nods as Samuel says something about labeling his Pokeballs. Label? William chuckles in his head, any good trainer knows what Pokeball is what, how lame. Swoop darts forward with a trail of dust in toe he flies Kamakazi style toward the small land shark Pokemon. With a screeching roar,  "Aerooooodactylllll!!" he kamikaze dives the creature. The tiny land shark didn't seem all that impressed, but it would soon learn its's not as big as it thought it was. As far as Sam goes it seemed that impact was immanent and he was bracing even though his Pokemon was ready to go. But as it seemed the impact was going to happen  Swoop pulls up and banks off to the right and glides back over to William. 

* Okay Sam? Seems you thought the world was about to end."* William say with a grin. Swoop seems to have a perpetual smile, although he didn't scare the Gible, spreading his lips as he circles his trainer. * "I already know, This is a battle. We need to be more serious right? Well lets get back to it then. Lets hope that Gible can keep up."* William said as the darkness in his tone reappeared. * "Swoop. Boost your speed with Agility. Then use Fly."* Swoop only grinned as his body flashed in color as the Agility kicks in. With a burst of speed Swoop flies up into the sun, time for some aerial bombardment. 

~ Long Coast Pokemon Center 

Sasori walks into the Pokemon Center of Long Cost City. He had heard that some of the trainers that tried to stop this horrendous act of cruelty were here. After conversing with Nurse Joy she points him toward Simon. Walking up with a smile across his lips he introduces himself. "Hey, how are you all doing? I am Sasori the Long Cost Gym Leader and I would like to thank you on behalf of the town for what you tried to do."


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 15, 2010)

Jack laughed maniacally at the situation. Irving really underestimated how far he'd go for his pokemon. "You seem to think I'm good with playing by the conventional rules, Irving. By now you should know that that's not true". He rubbed his own face where he'd hit Irving.

Then, quick as he could, Jack sped over to Wartortle and aimed a kick at the little bugger on his back. His boots were steel-toe, and would deliver a hearty _Thwak!_ to the pokemon if it connected.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 15, 2010)

The fight was going to Irving's advantage. Absol was disabled, Numel was stuck in its own pokeball, and Wartortle was all tied up. All that had to be done now was to take down Honchkrow and Jack, and this was over. Spending half the night and most of the morning setting up this battlefield was a huge success. 

But there are always unexpected factors that surface in each fight. One of these was Jack kicking Totodile in the tail. 

"TOTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Getting kicked in the ass was an experience Totodile never imagined would happen to him, and neither did Irving. Totodile's small size, even in comparison to others of his kind made it all the worse, sending him flying off Wartortle's back and into a hole in the ancient tree branch that cast a shadow above them. 

Irving was furious. Nobody disrespects his Totodile. "Thundershock!!" 

Rotom felt the same way as Irving did, but in a different way. It was Rotom and Rotom alone who harassed Totodile in humiliating ways. 

The bolt of electricity fell hard on Jack and Wartortle. The highly conductive wire and the fact that both were still soaked made the blast all the more painful.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 15, 2010)

As he saw the bolt of lightning arcing down towards him and wartortle, Jack threw himself over his friend, the blast hitting him squarely in the back. "Arg!" Jack cried out in pain, his flesh cooking. But it was worth it, as he was able to shield his friend from most of the damage. "War...wartortle?" the pokemon asked, shocked (no pun intended). "Heh heh..." Jack grunted, blood dribling from between his lips. "Run buddy". Wartortle obliged, skirting out from underneath Jack and stumbling to the giant branch, hiding inside. Jack then, a sigh of relief slipping from his mouth, flopped to the ground.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 15, 2010)

*Nick…*

“Oh hey…watch it…”  Nick says falling down.  He began to laugh as the young woman scrambled to her feet.  “I’m fine as long as you are.”  He grinned looking up at her.  “Hey!  You wear knickers just like me!  You must be another knickerbocker!”  He laughed at her expression as he took her hand.  

Unfortunately being the klutz that Yuki was he pulled her off balanced and once again she fell on top of him.  “You’re right!  Us knickerbockers must stick together!”  Nick laughed as she scrambled up and he stood afterward.  “Glad to see everyone is okay after that battle.  Hey…I wanted to ask if anyone knew what was going on with that…”

*Rin…

Before Sasori…*

“I do.  I only have three.”  Rin said looking down at the pokeballs slightly confused.  “I’m sorry…”  She said picking up the ball that wasn’t hers.  “But this must belong to someone else.  It isn’t mine.”  She handed it over to the confused happiny.

“I’m sorry.  Is there a problem?”  Nurse Joy says walking up to them.

“Yes.  I mean no…”  Rin looks at the pink haired woman.  “It’s just that I only have three pokemon and there is a forth ball here.  It can’t be mine.”

“Really?”  Nurse Joy looks slightly confused but takes the ball.  “We could have sworn it belonged to you since we found it right next to you after the battle.”  She looks at the ball and shrugs before smiling.  “But if you’re sure it’s not yours we will keep it around until it’s trainer comes.”

“Thanks.”  Rin said smiling at the Nurse.  “Though I do think I remember some wild pokemon coming into help.  I believe it was a scyther.”

“Well that one must have left because this wasn’t a scyther.  Okay I will put it in the back.  Thanks!”  She smiled at Rin and walked out or the room.

“That was strange.”  Rin said looking at Simon slightly confused but her eyes turned to watch Nurse Joy leave the room.  

*
Rin/Nick…
(w/Sasori)*

“But…”  Rin began but was interrupted when another man walked into the center.  “Oh…thanks…it was the least we could do…”  she muttered embarrassed and in awe of the gym leader.  “Can we help in anyway now?”

“Hey!”  Nick noticed Sasori come in and talk to the other trainers he had battled with.  He grabbed Yuki’s arm and dragged her over to the conversation.  “Any idea what was happening?  And, yeah…what she said.”  He rushed into the conversation then pointed at Rin.

Glancing at Yuki then Nick, Rin had to smile slightly.  It had been along time since she had seen such a horrified look and deep blush on her sister’s face.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 15, 2010)

After awhile "this hard work." "Dal,Dalcatty. Nurse Joy walks over to her and hand her some disk. "You these to give your pokemon a new move." Akita takes the disk and gave one to Dalcatty and she chomps on it. " I guess we find out later, to see if it works." Akita puts the other disk in her pocket and move onto the next pokemon that is hurt from the fire. Dalcatty looks out a window and is wondering if she should go after Ivysaur, if he did not come back. Dalcatty meows and jumps up and nudges Vulpix's pokeball. Vulpix appears on the floor next to Dalcatty. Dalcatty meows and speaks to Vulpix to go after Ivysaur while Dalcatty stays with Akita. Vulpix leaves to pick up the scent of Ivysaur.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 15, 2010)

Being with Rin as she returned the extra pokemon Simon actually wondered what happened to the wild Scyther, and if it actually escaped, having no idea of what pokemon was actually in the pokeball. But as soon as his fellow trainer returned the ball to nurse Joy the two were greeted by none other then the gym leader of the town, the man they were about to go and see. The other boy Nick and Yuki were also thanked for their efforts, but Simon wasn't too happy with his performance, as he couldn't protect himself, let along the people around him, or her...

"Yes, nice to meet you sasori-san, I'm Simon and this is Rin. Don't mention it, but why don't you as a sign of gratitude give me a chance for your badge."

He wasn't the type of guy to just sit around and dwell on losses, he would get stronger, and the best way was by battling and beating trainers who were stronger then he was, but the polite mode kicked in a bit and with a hand behind his head he bowed a couple of time changing his tone a bit.

"I know that it might sound cocky, but it would mean a lot to me. If it's not to much trouble..."

Pausing for a second he looked up, and the gym leader could see the sign of determination of the young trainer, as he was a polite one, but he wouldn't lose. Not again...


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 16, 2010)

Irving breathed a sigh of relief. The match was finally over, with him as the victor. The fight was tough, but in the end his lengthy preparation paid off. 

He approached his Totodile and pulled him out of the hole in the tree branch. He was still bruised from Jack's kick but in general he was fine. 

Rotom gleefully approached Irving and Totodile. With the match over it had discarded the pokeball it was possesing, having no need to trap Numel. Teasing Numel wasn't fun anyway. 

Carrying Jack back to the League's office would be the next order of business. That would be easy enough, Jack was pretty light anyway despite the fact that he hit hard. His pokemon though were another problem. They were still loose, and who knows what trouble they might get into if left to their devices. So Irving and his Totodile decided to chase after Wartortle, while Rotom would watch over Absol and Jack. 

Still, something felt wrong. Honchkrow was nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 16, 2010)

"HOOOOOOOOOOOOONCH...KROOOOOOOOOOOOW!" the bird bellowed, sweeping down from above. It had flown away as it saw Jack's sacrifice. It had returned to his mountain camp, grabbed a paralasis potion from his pack, and flown back. It did a divebomb as it got near, spraying the potion's content's over Absol. The cougar pokemon sprang up, healed. "Thanks bird" he called up. "Krow, honchkrow" it replied grudgingly. ("I didn't do this for you. I need your help to save Jack. If he gets captured now, I'll never prove that I am stronger").

"Haha, got it!" Absol replied, grinning. "You get Jack out of here, and I'll round up the others". Irving was currently searching for Wartortle, so that was the most pressing matter. Absol bolted for the branch, trying to catch up. Meanwhile, Honchkrow picked up Jack's limp body and flew off, heading for their camp. If they were more knowladgeable about the world, they would've known to bring him to the pokemon center, but they weren't, so they didn't.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 16, 2010)

Guard duty was pretty boring. Rotom wanted to do something fun and exciting, but instead it had to watch a couple of beaten-up dorks. 

Things were about to change though. Honchkrow, the flying pokemon Jack used earlier to get here had landed near Absol. Alarmed, Rotom rushed to the hole, but before it knew it Absol was up and running, while Honchkrow flew towards Jack, presumably to save him.

"Rororo!!!" It wasn't going to let that bird get away. With a malevolent grin Rotom flew towards the Honchkrow, blasting it with bolt after bolt. 

Meanwhile Irving and Totodile searched for Wartortle. It couldn't have gone far, since it was leaving a trail of dripping water as it run inside the old tree branch. Irving himself could barely fit inside, even if all the debris and small plants that obstructed their passage was removed, but he needed to be there to catch Wartortle. He even had to let Happiny out of her pokeball, since she and Totodile could navigate the passageway better. With Wartortle's injuries Happiny wasn't in any danger anyway.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 17, 2010)

Long Coast Pokemon Center 

Sasori blinked a couple of time at the straight forward attitude of this younger trainer. Then a smile splits his face as he rubs the back of his head. The kid seemed impulse driven, but that wasn't a bad thing at times. "Alright I tell you what, help me fix something around the town up and we'll be able to battle quicker." He says as he turns. With a motion if his hands he tells the young trainers to follow him. Sasori wrapped his arms behind his head as he walked along, impulsive trainers were his specialty. Locking them down was his ace in the hole. He hoped that Simon was truly ready.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 17, 2010)

Looking at Rin for a couple of seconds with a smile across his face Simon had little choice in the matter.

"Wanna go with me and yell out instructions?"

He was excited, it would be, after all, his very first gym battle. And he liked the fact that Sasori wasn't some stuck up rich jerk, like a certain leader from his home town. Putting his back pack on and all of his pokemon in his pocket he got ready to follow the gym leader. Looking at Rin as he started walking out.

"You should have at least checked to see what that pokemon was. Could have been anything. Um Sasori-san, where are we going?"

He asked still excited, his hands behind his head much like the red haired gym leader, while his cap was still missing. Little did he know that Nova, his newly evolved Charmeleon had it on him from now on.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 17, 2010)

Long Coast City

"Well there are a few more places I'm going to visit and help where I can. Your help would be much appreciated as well young man." Sasori replied as he walked out the Center doors with Simon in toe. The small group went from place to place a they and Sasori did what they could to help return a sense of normalcy to the battered people. What Team Mystic had done was deplorable. Sasori mentally kicked himself for being gone during the attack, if he was only here. Then this atrocity might have been averted. A couple hours pass as they close in on the Gym. Motioning with his head he told Simon it was time to get things underway.

As the Gym Leader enters the building a gym official runs up to him. They discuss a some things amongst themselves for a second. "We can deal with those things in a short while, right now I have a battle to do." Sasori says aloud after a short pause. The Official blinks and turns to the people that had followed the Gym Leader in. "Ah, very well sir. Shall I explain the rules to..." he asks as Sasori speaks up. "Simon, and yes if you would be so kind." Sasori says as he points Simon out to his official. "Very well sir." the man replies as he turns and walks up to the group. "This will be a standard Gym battle." he says as he pulls a device out of his back pocket. With a 'bing' it syncs up with Simon's Pokedex as it scans over the boy's body. "Ah yes, this will be your first Gym Battle I see, well the rules are simple. It's a three on three battle, first to knock all three of the opponent's Pokemon out will be declared the winner." the man says. Then turning he walked to the center of the Gym. "Now, if both combatants are ready you may begin." He says.

Sasori is first to make a move as he tosses a Pokeball out, with a tap a flash of light floods to the floor. As the light fade, "Aria!" is heard as the Ariados appears.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 17, 2010)

Vulpix keeps searching for Ivysaur as she could not pick up his scent from the brunt wood. Meanwhile Ivysaur looks up seeing he need to help his friends out but Ivysaur is thinking it is not his fight to get into. Ivysaur walks into the shadows and continue to watch, undecide what to do. Vulpix decides to run back to the Pokemon center. She sees finds Akita is still there, still helping the pokemon. "Let' go back to the cabin I am tired and so are you Dalcatty." Dalcatty looks at Vulpix and meows and dissapointment that Ivysaur is not with her. Dalcatty shakes Akita's jacket pocket as the fire stone falls to the floor and Vulpix catches it with her mouth. A white light surrounds Vulpix as she grows and the light goes away. Akita pulls out her hand and touches where Vulpix is and finds there is a Nintales. ""You evoled, that is so cool" the Ninetailes jumps on her.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 17, 2010)

Honchkrow flew on, dodging most of the lightning attacks, but a few grazed its wings and it knew it wouldn't be able to keep it up forever.

It flew low to the ground and, spotting a nice flat clearing, dropped Jack off, who rolled a bit and let out a moan of pain. Honchkrow wasn't worried, it guessed that Jack could handle it (this was probably influenced by its opinion of the trainer). It then spun about, facing the Rotom. As it caught up, Honchkrow dug its claws into the ground, taunting "Honch honchkrow" ("bring it on, spark plug"). It then launched forward, letting out a loud "KRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOW" and trying to smash its opponent with its wing. It was astonish, a dark type move, which had a chance of making the enemy flinch.

Meanwhile, Absol ran through the branch, nimbly navigating his way to Wartortle. Upon arrival, he said to his friend "Come. We must leave now". He then scooped the turtle onto his back, ready to carry him off.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 17, 2010)

A few hours would pass as the group of Sasori, Rin and finally Simon reached the halls of the Long Coast City gym. Very much like al the other gyms, including the one in Domino city, it was a giant building, obviously built very well, with a official referee, and another one in the back, stands on the side of the big arena, and even a giant display on one side of the wall, though that seemed to be shut off at this point. Looking around Simon sucked in the atmosphere as an official went ahead and explained the rules to him.

"Alright then, thank you."

His backpack was in one of the stands as the black haired kid walked in the marked spot, wearing his black hoodie as he looked as Sasori. The red haired gym leader seemed nice, and really polite, but while talking to Henry a while back Simon found out that one just couldn't relax around that guy, when in a pokemon fight. He was a tactician so Simon had to pace himself and fight smart, not like when he and his charmander recklessly took on two Scyther at once, and fought for pride. No no no, he'd show here what V2 proved in battle.



> "Now, if both combatants are ready you may begin."



Grabbing a pokeball Simon waited just a bit as Sasori let his Ariados onto the field. A bug and poison pokemon, speed and power were there too, Nova  the Charmeleon was not an option yet, he wasn't gonna go guns blazzing into this, Abra was an option though, as was his Gastly. And even though Abra was him for longer Gastly seemed like a better choise in Simon's mind. After all Gastly was fast and very sneaky, very skilled as well, which Simon looked to capitalize on.

"Gastly go."

A ball shaped pokemon appeared soon after being called on the field. A dark aura surrounded the ghost pokemon as it looked at Sasori's ariados. Simon actually spoke to Sasori as the ref raised the flag to go.

"They say imitation is the ultimate sense of flattery. So feel flattered you bastard. Sucker punch."

The bastard was actually meant for V2, as the team Mystic member showed Simon this move. Gastly as soon as Simon started talking vanished from the sights of the trainers, and as Simon gave the command he fired of the attack from behind ariados. A sneak attack was a good way of going about it, he wanted to get ariados loose and fixed on Gastly's physical attacks, so that he could work the bug pokemon's few weaknesses in this match.


----------



## Burke (Jun 17, 2010)

----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel 
S2E6 "_Prehistoric Peril!_"​

*Spoiler*: _OOC after reading post_ 



 Gible didn?t use the move ?Bite?, he just bit Aerodactyl?s tail. Meaning, it doesn?t have the effect of Bite. When I think about it, neither Gible Gabite nor Garchomp can ever learn Bite in any way... weird eh? I figure its lik a gag... 




Sam gathered himself, and attempted to ignore the taunts of the challenger.

?Chill out, it?s just an extinct Pok?mon attacking you.? He thought to himself, ?No big deal.?

Sam looked up to see the Aerodactyl rise up into the air very quickly.

?That?s not good, Gible won?t even be able to get a hit if that Aerodactyl?s up there.? Sam thought, and then said, ?Ok Gible, there?s not much that we can do if he?s up there, we just have to...?

?Giii-BA!? it proclaimed as it lets loose a Dragon Rage shockwave flying towards the flying Pok?mon. Of course, the Aerodactyl dodged the attack with ease thanks to its advantage of flight.

The Aerodactyl suddenly dive bombed towards the ground with amazing speed. It seemed, as if, it was laughing along the way down. It came to ground level very quickly, and then shot forward at Gible. 

Gible took a stance of preparedness, but it got the full brunt of a wing attack to the body. The Gible shortly winced, and then flipped and tumbled back on the dirt, it quickly repositioned itself, jumped sharply into the air, and latched onto Aerodactyl?s tail with its gaping maw, just as it was about to take back off into the air.

"Oh whats he doing now..." Sam sighed.

The Aerodactyl screeched more in annoyance than pain. The round Gible was throwing off Aerodactyl, and making his flight path erratic.

"Gi gi gi gi gi!" Gible laughed with a mouthful of Aerodactyl tail.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2010)

It was then that Irving finally found his quarry. Wartortle was a long way from his current location, but with its injuries it'll be easy to catch up with it. 

But before they could approach it, Absol managed to get to it first, no doubt by climbing up the branch itself instead of using the hollowed out passage within. How Absol recovered Irving didn't know, but at this point it was semantic. "I'm not about to let you go!" 

He picked up his Happiny and aimed her at Absol. "Flamethrower!" With reluctance Irving's Happiny attacked.


Rotom was almost knocked out by Honchkrow's last attack. It did a good amount of damage on it, but Rotom wasn't going down that easily. 

Just then, the old branch that hung over the battlefield broke in half. Irving was hanging for dear life, holding on to Happiny as hard as he can. Totodile was desperately trying to pull him up, to no avail.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 18, 2010)

Absol ducked under flamethrower, the tips of his fur scorched. Then the branch broke, sending Irving and Happiny over the edge. "War, tortle war!" ("This is our chance! Lets get out of here!"). Absol stood there, in doubt of what to do. "Tortle wartortle!" ("Come on! You aren't thinking of saving him, are you? He betrayed Jack!").

"I know," Absol replied, "But Jack never wanted to fight him. If it wasn't for Numel's kidnap, he wouldn't've fought back. He is Jack's friend, and so he is my friend. And you never abandon friends. I learned this from Jack when I first met him, when he came back to save this human".

With that, Absol leapt forward and caught Irving's hand in his mouth. His teeth sunk through the soft flesh, puncturing it painfully, but he got a good grip, and Absol and totodile were able to haul him to safety.



Meanwhile, Honchkrow stood over Rotom, triumphant. "Krow owhonch" ("You're done now, wire head"). It took in another gulp of air, readying another screech for its astonish.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2010)

Totodile couldn't hold on anymore. Irving was just too heavy. His small frame, useful for dodging attacks didn't have the strength others of his species possesed. "TOTO!TOTOTO!" His claws were about to slip, but then a pair of fangs sunk into his master's hands. 

By his side was Absol. Jack's pokemon hauled Irving up with Totodile, and together they saved his master and Happiny. A teary-eyed Totodile hugs his master, who had apparently fainted. His hold on Happiny was tight as ever despite this. "TOTODILE! TOTOTOTOTO! DILETOTO DILE!!!!" (M-m-master, H-hh-a-ppinny!!!!! I-i tho-tho-thought you- we-were all done f-f-or!!!" 

Happiny was clueless as to what exactly happened. She was still too young to comprehend how much danger she was in, and that was probably for the best. "Happiny! Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy hap! Happy happiny?"(That was scary! But it was fun! It was just like when the scary lady fought us, but I don't have as much boo-boos. Did you have fun mama?) 

Irving didn't move. The fight with Jack tired him out, and it took all his strength to keep holding on. Now that that was over he allowed his body to rest. "Happiny, hap? Happiny!"(Mama? Mama?) 

Totodile was a little calmer now that his master was safe, so he explained things to Happiny."Toto, totodile. toto toto, toto, todile." (Master's safe sis-sis. He's just sleeping.)

"Happy!"(yay)

The two rejoiced at their master's safety, until Totodile realized enemies were still around. Without Irving to command him, Totodile became a nervous wreck. "TOTODILE!"(D-don't h-h-h-h-h-hurt us!!)



Meanwhile Rotom was pinned down by Honchkrow. The fat buzzard had the gall to gloat before performing its 'finishing move'. But Rotom wasn't about to let that happen. "Rorororo. Rotom Rororo rotom." (Rorororo. I'll clip your wings, birdy.) It blasted a thunderwave upwards.


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2010)

Violet had had a fun time watching the two pokemon battle, but soon enough the battle had to come to an end. The sneasel jumped with a slash attack, but the ghost type was not easily over come, and he jumped back. But even with their still relentless attacking and evading the pokemon had worn each other out, the perfect chance to strike.

But then as the Saybalye went to attack once more, Violet stood in his path.

Emulating the pokemons ability to see in the dark perfectly. "Hello there." Violet said as a grin crept across his face. 

Turning to sneasel "Don't think I forgot about you."

Violet threw up to pokeballs which hovered in the sky, and then he smiled. And then there a battle raged within the darkness of the cave. 

Violet walked out of the cave and dusted himself down and walked back to William and Sam with a large smile on his face.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2010)

Sairu had dozens of islands off its many coasts. One of these was Faustus cove, a foreboding place whose geographical features made it a natural fortress. A fitting place for the realization of a world-changing plan. Or a final stand.

Against all odds they came. Though numbers were to their advantage the enemy made up for it with inhuman skill and the strongest pokemon in the region.

Everything they had worked for was in ruins. 3 years of hard work, wasted. It wasn't supposed to end this way. The plan was perfect, _perfect_. But they had to ruin things. Couldn't they see that ultimately Reconstruction would lead to an ideal world? Pigheaded idiots, the lot of them. 

Despite being defeated, it wasn't over. By some miracle Morgan had survived, along with the ever-loyal Hiram. Together they escaped Sairu, and from the ashes of Team Magus came Team Mystic. 

In retrospect it was rather hilarious that a dozen and a half trainers defeated the largest criminal organization in Sairu, though Morgan preferred the term 'pragmatic visionnaries'. Up until their final confrontation these 18 trainers were treated as inconsequential specks. Then again 2 members of the elite four at the time and the current champion were members of this rag-tag band, so they should've seen it coming. 

Faustus cove was now Faustus atoll, home to a rare pokemon sanctuary closely watched by the League. The incident that destroyed Team Magus also sunk the island, creating an ideal habitat for water pokemon. During rare moments of nostalgia Morgan sometimes wished to raise Faustus from beneath the waves and reclaim it as Team Mystic's base of operations, but their current headquarters was impressive too.

Team Mystic's first major attack was a success. Despite only acquiring 2 out of the 3 crystals they needed ultimately it made their presence known. The League was a total mess now, barely able to figure out what to do. Sairu would be Morgan's already, if it weren't for Benny and most of the remaining 18 trainers still around to mess up the plan, and then there was V1. 

A bridge that will be crossed when they get to it, Morgan thought. For now Team Mystic will celebrate their victory.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 19, 2010)

*Rin…*

Nerves filled Rin as she sat in the stands holding Simon’s pack.  “Come on…”  She said her eyes wide as she watched her friend and the gym leader face off.  “You can do this Simon.  I know you can!”  she bit her lip as she sat waiting for the battle to begin then off went gastly.  “We have to do something guys…”  Rin said releasing her pokemon.  They jump up and begin to cheer.

“Let’s go Simon, Let’s go!”  Rin begins and claps her hands while stomping her feet.  “Let’s go Simon, Let’s go!”  She yells again her pokemon next to her doing the same thing.  “Simon, Simon, He’s are man.  If he can’t do it, no one can!”  Rin gives a yell and continues to clap.  “Let’s go Simon, Let’s go!  WOOHOO!!!”  She yells the pokemon yelling also then they sit nervously watching from the stands.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 19, 2010)

Absol watched this altercation, amused. "Calm down" he said to Totodile, rapping a single claw gently apon his skull. "If I were here to hurt you, I would've just pushed you over the edge".

But then he got serious and, drawing closer, his face transformed into a viscious snarl, he said quietly enough that Happiny wouldn't hear, "But if you and your trainer ever oppose my friend again, I will rip out your entrails and feed them to your unsuspecting pink friend". He then turned tail and, Wartortle hanging on for dear life, sped off.



Honchkrow was hit by the blast just as It hit Rotom with its astonish. Both pokemon were thrown back about 10 meters from each other. In the ensuing blast, Honchkrow spied Numel's pokeball in Rotom's electricity, shaking slightly. Rotom could begrudgingly admit that it didn't stand much chance alone, but with Numel...


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 19, 2010)

Ivysaur runs from the shadows and runs back to the cabin where Akita and the rest of the pokemon that were on his team. Ivysaur enters the cabin and went to the room, he can sence Akita's sence and sees her lying on the bed asleep from the tiring day with Dalcatty sleeping at the botton of the bed. Ivysaur jumps on the bed and touches the pokeball with the brail markings of Vulpix and let her out. Ivysaur did not seee Vulpix instead a Ninetailes appear. "Ivy, Ivysaur." "You evoled." Ninetailes nods and curls up next to Akita. Ninetailes screaches like a fox. "So what's his up." "Ivy, Ivysaur." Jack and Ivring got into a fight and I did not want to stick around to find out who won. Let's get some sleep I am tired myself. Ninetailes lowers her head and closes her eyes. Ivysaur closes his eyes and sleeps near Akita as his ears are prick up for any danger.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2010)

Totodile's entire body stiffened up as Absol whispered threats into his ear. Though they spoke for only a few seconds Absol's menacing glare made it feel like hours. When they had finally left Totodile screamed. 

Happiny was completely oblivious, and waved happily at Absol as they left.


Rotom grinned triumphantly. Though heavily damaged, it woud be very easy for it to finish Honchkrow off with a thunderwave. Electricity sparked around it, and with a flash the battle would be over. 

"TOTOTOTOTOTOTOTTOTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!"

Totodile's loud scream however, alarmed Rotom, especially since it wasn't the one causing his screaming. Whatever was happening up there in that broken branch Rotom was needed there. "Rororororo...rotom ro." (Rororororo...we'll settle this later) The sparks surrounding Rotom flickered out, and with that it flew towards the branch.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 20, 2010)

Absol ran through the forest back to were the battle had started. The sinkholes were still abound, as well as the tree with his claw marks, and he was about to leave the area when he spied something out of the corner of his eye. Veering twards it Absol saw it was a pokeball. He let Wartortle pick it up, who said "War, tortle war" ("I think this is Numel's"). "Good" Absol replied. "If we can just get to Jack and Honchkrow we can get the hell out of this nightmare". He sped in on in the direction of Honchkrow's flight, hoping to find them.

About halfway there, they saw Rotom in the skies. "Steady" Absol cautioned. "If it doesn't attack us we won't attack it".

Meanwhile, Honchkrow, having seen Rotom fly off, stood over Jack's body, surveying the surroundings. "Honch, honchkrow" ("I shall maintain my silent vigil till you awaken").


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Crossroads Bluff: Dirty Tactics*

Swoop growled as he looked back at the small annoyance that clung to his tail. Now fully adjusted to the little bugger's weight Swoop leveled out and started to fly straight. * "Swoop, what do you say we give that little ankle biter the ride of it's life? Use Another Agility. Then Dive into the forest over there, you know what to do from there."* William says as a jagged smile slips across his face. * "Then when it lets go, show it what a real bite is."* William adds. Swoop looks back, he mirrored William's grin.  "Will do." he screeches as his body flashed colors again. With his speed shot up another level he dives bombs down toward the tree line of the forest in the distance.

Swoop tore through the trees like a Pokemon possessed. With that grin still spread across his features he ducked and darted around the trees at breakneck speeds. The trainers could only see a bit of a grayish blur as Swoop darted into and out of sight. Looking back Swoop's grin turns treacherous as both wings started to glow white. Passing by trees Swoop starts to use wing attacks on branches breaking them at angles that made them pelt the small land shark. But the little creature was persistent, but the stress of the rapid flight was starting to show on the little 'Mon. 

It was at that moment that a light bulb seemed to go off in Swoop's head. Banking hard he flies straight up, the G's off the sudden turn hit 3 before it settled back to normal. Breaking through the canopy Swoop throws himself into a rapid spin. As if the beginning of the trip wasn't bad enough the spin was the final straw as the small Pokemon released his grip on the Aerodactyl's tail. Swoop banks again as he feels the Gibel release his tail. Flying straight down he passes the falling Pokemon, then with another wild bank he flies straight up maw opened ready to strike. 

Long Coast Gym ~ 

The command was Sucker Punch, an excellent attack, that is if Sasori had issued a command. But Ariados wasn't issued one. A faint smile worked it's way across the Gym Leader's features as the small orb of gas appeared behind his Pokemon. A smaller ball of gas formed in front of the Gastly and shot off at the bug Pokemon, but a surprising thing happens the attack goes right though it. That was a good attack young man." Sasori says. "But it is only effective if I declare an attack that is deemed harmful." he adds as he watches the Gastly float around his Pokemon. 

"Ariados, Spider Web." is the command. "Ari." is heard as the bug Pokemon looks at Simon. A small silk starts to pour from the Ariados as it quickly forms a web, then with a toss it throws it at Simon. With a snap it seems to latch onto an invisible wall in front of the boy. At the same time a small thread is fired an attaches to Gastly. "Now you cannot recall your Pokemon. That web will only dissolve when the Gastly or Ariados is knocked out." Sasori says as he turns his attention back to the battle. "Leech Seed."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 21, 2010)

Akita feels Ivysaur near her and opens her eyes and reaches out and pets Ivysaur head as she feels the warmth from Ninetailes. "Where have you been, Ivysaur?" Ivysaur did not wake up as Nines tailes became nervous and jumps off the bed and hides under the bed with her tailes sticking out. Ivysaur opens his eyes and jumps off the bed to find Nintailes. "Ivy, Ivysaur." ("What is your problem?") "Nine, Ninetailes." (A hunter is going to hunt me down. I have a fear about them and make me into a skin coat.) "Ivy, Ivy, Ivysaur." ("Akita will never let that happen she die before we die and we protect eachother.) Akita gets off the bed and feels her way to find Ninetailes tailes and pets them. "It is okay, I will never let anything happen to you guys, let's get some more sleep." Akita, Ninetailes and Ivysaur gets back on the bed and fall asleep. Dalcatty stirs some but does not wake up.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 21, 2010)

Shock could be seen on Simon's face, he figured it out instantly, the way V2 used that attacks was different, and he just set himself up for an attack. Rin's cheering wasn't ignored but with the spider web catching his Gastly Simon knew that his options were quite limited at this point.

"Gastly, damn it!!!"

An instant passed as he looked at the spider as it turned to attack his pokemon once again. His pokemon had two attacks that could be used now, and without much thinking Simon gave the command at pretty much the same time Sasori did.

"Hypnosis."

He knew that attack had a better chance at stopping this guy, as the way things started he could find himself in a lot more trouble then this. Gastly quickly released wave at Ariados, pretty much at the same time the leech seed was sent at him, but the web made it pretty hard to move out of the way. This turned tricky in a flash so he went with the psychic attack...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 21, 2010)

~ Long Cost Gym 

Hypnosis was the next command. That would normally be a good tactic to use, but it seemed that Simon was more unprepared for this battle then he had originally thought. The wave of psychic suggestive energy washes over the Ariados' body. "Aria" the bug Pokemon lightly said as it's eyes glowed a light yellow. Insomnia stopped the attack from kicking in and Ariados more or less ignored the wave. At the same time the seed that Ariados had fired form it's mouth hit the Gastly and split open.Small vines wrapped around the Ghostly Pokemon and shimmered a bright green for a split second as a little vitality was sapped from the small ball of gas. 

"One should always be level headed in a battle and always know how his Pokemon's moves work. They should also know how their moves can be countered." Sasori says as he folds his arms over his chest. "Ariados, Toxic Spikes."  is the command issued, "Ariados." the Pokemon says as it spits forth a spray of spikes in front of and around Simon's area. Sasori was showing why he was known as the 'Steady Form' Gym Leader.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 21, 2010)

This guy seemed like an encyclopedia of pokemon and tactics, yet with Gastly toxic spikes wouldn't work, Simon knew that. Even though he was restrained when it came to movement, because of the spider web Ariados used earlier, but he still had mobility. And he used it to move back a little and stretch the web, he had an idea.

"Alright then thank you for that Sasori-san. Shadow ball..."

Pointing his tongue at Ariados almost instantly after the attack command was given out by Simon a dark ball started forming. Gastly felt it first hand in the attack that happened not long ago, and Simon knew that his friend would need it in his arsenal. Shooting the attack off Gastly moved back some more, as he tried to create more space between him and the Ariados, as to better react to his attacks, and possibly influence his movement by fully stretching the spider web, so that the green and red spider pokemon couldn't avoid his attacks. Every trick went both ways, and he wouldn't go down without a fight.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 22, 2010)

Totodile, Rotom and Happiny stayed close to their master as he slept. They had no idea what to do, and felt that keeping close by was the best course of action. When Irving had woken up, Jack and his pokemon had long fled. Where they had escaped he did not know, but they couldn't have gotten far. Still, there was no use chasing after them. The town was still in too much of a mess, making it difficult to search for him. It was also likely he escaped via the remaining open passageways within the great tree. Either way finding him was too much of a hassle, and too dangerous. Who knew how many hidden allies he had here in Tower Forest?

With much disappointment Irving headed back to town to recuperate. The entire plan was a complete debacle, for he had failed to capture Jack and thus lost any leads he had to the mysterious Team Mystic and their goals. He also endangered the lives of his pokemon, an act he vowed never to repeat again.

As he went back to his hotel room Irving pondered on what he should do next. There was little he could do here in Tower Forest, and with Jack gone he had lost all leads to Team Mystic. The only thing left to do is to leave the town for Long Coast so he can finally deliver that strange stone given to him by the gym leader of Northwind. At least in this task he had confidence that things were not going to be complicated.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 22, 2010)

And so the battle was over. Absol, Numel, and Wartortle arrived at Jack's clearing, the three of them got in their pokeballs, and Honchkrow flew them all to their camp. Finally, their horrid experience was over.

Well, not quite; Jack still needed to recover from Rotom's attack. The thunderbolt had really done a number on him. But, after a few days, with the three of them's care (Absol, Wartortle, and Numel. Honchkrow didn't help for obvious reasons, and Ralts didn't even know anything was wrong, as it had never left its pokeball), he was back to normal, well, more or less.

Jack sighed for the nth time, and Absol finally asked "Ok, what's wrong?"

"I can't believe Irving betrayed me" he replied. "I thought we were friends".

"Well, you _did _join Team Mystic" Absol reasoned.

"True, true. I suppose I can't fault him for that". Standing up, drawing the attention of the nearby pokemon, he said, "Well, I suppose I should return to my pre-Team Mystic attack goal. If Irving hasn't reported me to the League, I might still be able to get a gym battle. Lets go".

He put everyone but Absol back in their pokeballs (getting a murderous stare from Honchkrow. He couldn't keep putting this off forever), he began running down the mountain path, down the switchbacks, through the tunnel, and out the forest, a few hours later arriving at Tower Forest Town. "Now to see if the Gym leader has returned to the gym" he murmured to himself, entering the town.


----------



## Burke (Jun 22, 2010)

Sam watched hopelessly as his Gible was mercilessly tossed around in the nearby forest canopy

?Ugh,? he sighed, ?Well I guess that?s what he gets for not taking orders, but even though its what he deserves, he?s still going to get knocked out soon, and that wont look good.?

Aerodactyls tail whipped around as it dragged Gible along the trees. Gible growled angrily as he hit branch after stinging branch.

?Giiiii!?

Without notice, Aerodactyl emerged from the forest straight up into the air. Gible?s grip on the tail began to slip due to the intense speed. Aerodactyl then preformed a rapid aerial spin. Gible finally was forced to let go of the crazed and ancient Pok?mon. 

?Oh no!? Sam said startled, ?Gible could seriously die from that fall?

Much to Sam?s bittersweet relief, the Aerodactyl managed to fly straight down under the Gible, and come back up, securing the Gible with a powerful bite.

?Giiii ba-Giba!? It yelled in pain and anger as the Aerodactyl casually flew back to the battlefield.

With force, it slammed Gible onto the ground between Sam and William.

?Aeroooo!? It taunted as it flapped its wings, and made rude faces at Gible, but it seemed as if Gible was now lying motionless on the ground. To this, more triumphant screeching came from Aerodactyl. 

Then, the grounded Gible suddenly began to move as it quickly repositioned itself, and kicked off, launching itself at the Aerodactyl directly in front of it. 

Aerodactyl was then launched back with a powerful force. A successful Tackle. It thudded onto the ground, and immediately stood up. It looked up at Gible in anger, but only saw the destructive wave of a Dragon Rage attack speeding towards him. It had looked up too late, and before it could beat its wings, it was hit by the shockwave.

Despite its intense injuries, Gible was now jumping and laughing in a mocking manner.

?Gi gi gi gi gi!? 

The rightly angered Aerodactyl looked up intensely at the rude round ball that was Sam?s Gible. An odd look was in its eye.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2010)

*Battle at Crossroad Bluffs: Swoop Attacks*

The tackle was impressive. It was able to knock Swoop out of the air. But William knew that it was because Swoop, being freshly revived, was caught up in his first battle in a long long time that he was knocked out of the air. If his Aerodactyl was focused the tackle would have been a tickle. As Swoop righted himself the Gible launches another attack, this time a powerful Dragon Rage. The stream of bluish energy slams into Swoop slamming him back to the ground. With a growl the ancient Pokemon pulls itself from the ground.

Seemed his pride was hurt more then his physical body. His clear eyes lock gaze with Gible, it's intense rage seems to feel the air with dread as it stalks toward the small ball of energy. But then something surprising happens, Swoop cracks a smile. Across the battlefield the same smile adorns William's face as well. * "If you can't control your Pokemon, how do you hope to win a battle?"* William says with that same emotionless tone. * "Now. Swoop. Use Earthquake."* William finishes. That smile across William's face grows sinister as Swoop took another step forward. Bringing his wings up Swoop pulls both wings down with force throwing dust around him up. As Swoop's body lifted from the ground it's tail glows an intense white as it slams into the ground.

The ground shakes violently as Swoop ascends into the heavens.

Long Coast Gym~

The ball of energy slams into Ariados. It cringes with pain as it bodies sags to the ground. It's eyes glow with anger as it pulls itself from the ground. "It's alright Ariados. Lets take this down a notch. Use Scary Face." Sasori says as the Leech Seed took hold of Gastly again.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 23, 2010)

After a good rest Akita wakes up and Dalcatty jumps of the bed and grabs Akita cane. Akita fels for her pokeballs and return Ninetailes and Ivysaur. Leaving Dalcatty out. "I guess I help out till I can get a pokemon gym battle or go to the next town, or we could travel some." "Ivysaur wiggles from his pokeball and appears on the bed wit Dalcatty,Akita and a bunch of maps spread out in brail. "Ivysaur, Ivy." ("We been to cities and forest. Let's gp to the moutains for a change.) Ivysaur release his vines and puts one on the map and another vine around Akita's wrist. Ivysaur helps Akita find where they are going next. "We could go to Suofreight City or Artic Flora town. We can always come back to Town Forest, if I can not do anything else here." Akita gives a sad sigh as Ivysaur lets go of her wrist and brings in his vines. "Dal, Dlcatty." ("It sounds like a good plan for now.") Akita start folding up the maps, grabs the cane from Dalcatty and the three leaves the cabin to find the lady with the cabin.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2010)

It was noon time when Irving arrived in his hotel room. It was a modest chamber that lookd as if it was carved out of the trunk of a tree. The thought made Irving wince, as it made the bitter feeling he felt when the Tower Forest was set ablaze resurface. He hurriedly packed his things and left the hotel, making sure he kept the strange stone close to him.

They had left town in a hurry afterwards, choosing the safest alternate route out of tower forest. Along the way he saw many people getting the debris away from the roads. The fires had been put out by now, but much of the Forest was still left in a state of desolation.

As Irving ventured deeper into the passageways leading to the outside world he could see just how much damage the attack did on the forest. The luminescent mushrooms that normally lit the way through these passageways were burnt to a crisp, forcing Irving to use Rotom for illumination. Each footstep he took kicked up large amounts of ash that covered the passage in a grey haze. Irving hoped that these were just wood ashes. 

Moments afterward Irving got out of the passageway and onto pathway carved at the side of the tree, where much of the vegetation had survived the fires. A passageway that lead to the other side of the forest was a few hundred meters away from their current location, but they weren't going to get there any time soon. 

Large numbers of paras and seedot were swarmed around the entrance, blocking the way. Judging from their movements they were trying to get to a branch above them using narrow ledges that only small pokemon can navigate. A couple of Nuzleaf helped them up by carrying the smaller plant pokemon one at a time. The Nuzleaf along with their evolved forms the Shiftry. They were said to be the guardians of the Tower Forest, but after what happened yesterday Irving wasn't sure if they could still do their duties.

Irving saw that the Nuzleaf were a having a hard time carrying all the Nuzleaf. Still feeling guilty over the events of yesterday, he felt that perhaps helping the Nuzleaf would help his consience. So he released his Totodile and Happiny from their pokeballs and approached the Nuzleaf. "Need a hand?" 

Initially the Nuzleaf were very wary of Irving's presence. A human had been the one responsible for the attack after all. But after he gently lifted a seedot up for one of the Nuzleaf at the higher points of the ledges they allowed him to help. 

"Nuz nuz, nuzleaf." The largest of the nuzleaf grunted in appreciation. Right now they needed all the help they could get. Irving and Totodile helped the paras and seedot up(though Totodile was just as nervous of heights as the smaller seedot), while Rotom kept an eye out for enemies. Happiny played with the rest of the pokemon, lifting their spirits up. 

Despite their help though, it would still take them hours to get all the seedot and paras up. On top of that more refugee  pokemon from the desolate areas of the forest were trying to get up to higher ground. Several aipom and more nuzleaf came to help them, but it was not enough.

Then came a large blue beetle from the treetops. A heracross, strong and swift pokemon who could go toe-to-toe with heavyweights like Tyranitar and Swampert. It grinned proudly as it scooped up a significant amount of the refugee pokemon and carried them safely to higher ground. While he was very grateful for the assistance he saw that the Nuzeaf were not, while the Aipom merely sighed dismissively. 

With the heracross' help they got over half of the refugee pokemon up to higher ground. Irving noticed that the Nuzleaf and the Heracross were carrying more and more paras and seedot up, and during times when they were face to face Heracross would leer haughtily at the Nuzleaf. It didn't stop them from helping the other pokemon of course, but once all the refugees were taken to safety the Heracross began taunting the nuzleaf. The Nuzleaf apparently fired back with their own retorts, some of which were making Rotom laugh loudly while Totodile covered Happiny's ears, or the equivalent of their species anyway. The Heracross pointed at the head Nuzleaf, and apparently offended the nuzleaf greatly. Angered, the two pokemon attacked each other, with Irving and the others watching by the sidelines.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 24, 2010)

Akita follows the path with her cane softly against the dirt. The lady hears soft taps and turns around "I am leaving and going to the town past the next town." "You are going to  Artic Flora town, could you do me a favor" the lady ask? "Sure, you let me use your cabin, I do anything to help." The lady puts a bunch of seeds into Akita's hand that is free. "I want you to plant these seeds to plant new trees before you leave" the lady says. Akita nods as she takes the path towards  Suofreight City. Akita stops and neals down at different stops Akita, Ivysaur and Dalcatty plants the new seed to become trees later. They continue planting seeds intill they run out. "Psyduck, Psy" ("They will live as he waters the ground as the ashes of the burnt wood were scattered away from the spots. "Return Psyduck, Ivysaur and Dalcatty." Akita walks the rest of the path advoiding the debris on the way.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 25, 2010)

As Gastly created some distance by stretching out the spider web, it turned out that it didn't restrict the movement of the ghost pokemon at all. Simon looked at the battlefield for a second as the shadow ball found its mark, Sasori was obviously a gym leader, as even though Gastly was immune to the toxic spikes, Simon's other pokemon weren't. So he would have to take care of that while he had the chance. With Ariados taking the hit, Gastly actually hit a few of the spikes without noticing.

"Good Gastly, don't worry about him, just collect the toxic spikes."

Gastly turned to his trainer for a second who winked at him, as Ariados only a moment after used scary face, which worked on the ghost. For a few seconds it he would have slowed down a lot, but continued to move away from the spider while picking up a few other toxic spikes. He obviously didn't collect all of them, ut rather cleared the ones in the vicinity. It was actually all a trick to lure Ariados and Sasori to attack by clearing their nicely set up poison attack. Gastly just waited, as it would use sucker punch as soon as Ariados made a move to attack it. He had no other choice really, as skill and speed were the only things he could use against his opponent, power was not in his favor.


----------



## Burke (Jun 25, 2010)

Sam wasn?t concerned with William?s remarks as he brought his sleeves up to his face in order to keep the dust out of his eye due to the rapid take off of Aerodactyl. He stepped back to secure his footing as the ground began to tremor violently beneath him.

The already badly injured Gible was fighting to maintain a standing position as it shook dangerously. Suddenly, the Earthquake quite literally struck Gible, and sent him high into the air. He fell hard, and ass the shaking stopped, and as Gible rolled, Sam could tell by his little limp body that he was knocked out cold.

As if that wasn?t enough, Williams Aerodactyl descended rapidly, only to give a powerful flap kicking up more dust and dirt. It then landed with one foot on the ground, and the other on the unconscious Gible.

?AEROOOOO!? It cried triumphantly as it flapped its wings in victory.

?Damned dinosaur.? Sam thought, ?It?s probably got less of a brain span than a Spearow. Although... Gible isn?t much better? He looked down at his Pok?mon, and pointed the Pok?ball in his hand towards it. He had kept this ball in his right hand so he would remember for now which was which.

?Good job for what it?s worth pal.? He said as Gible vanished in a red flash, while Aerodactyl, mid victory flap, found itself without its improvised stepping stone, and stumbled for a moment.

He put away Gible?s ball back with Metang and Turtwig?s. He looked into his left hand where he was holding shinx. He got a boost in confidence as he remembered Shinx?s type advantage, but it withered a bit as he looked back up at the fearsome yet cocky Aerodactyl. He hoped for a moment that William planned on wining with Aerodactyl, and that his last Pok?mon was a flop.

?Okay Shinx, your last up, make it count! Go!? He shouted as he threw out his final healthy Pok?mon.

?Shi-inx!? The Pok?mon howled confidently as its intimidation effect somehow radiated from its small yellow body.

?Let?s take initiative Shinx! Start everything by using Charge!? Sam commanded

?Shiiiiiinx!? It replied as it concentrated its electric energy, and bringing it to the surface. Electric energy could be seen arcing throughout its fur. Anything that touched it would feel a shock as Charge thoroughly empowered every electric move shinx had. It was literally humming with anticipation as well as electricity.

?Now go head on with Spark!? Sam said. Physical attacks were Shinx?s specialty, but it coincidentally is what Aerodactyl is best at avoiding.

?Shinx shinx shinx shinx shinx!? Shinx growled as its body surged with electrical power while he closed in on Aerodactyl.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2010)

Pokemon are creatures with an innate desire to compete. Whether it is a test of might between two powerhouses, or a contest to see who can stay still the longest, all pokemon want to be the very best, that no one ever was. This was why pokemon were so willing to accept the orders of human trainers. To a pokemon the concept of friendship was simply it acknowledging another creature as someone worthy to compete with.

This was the most famous theory of noted Poke-psychologist Dr. Willow. When this theory was first published, he was almost shunned from the scientific community. It would not be until 30 years later, when Willow had long retired and hidden away from the public did his theory become accepted. 

Today, Irving was seeing ultimate proof of this theory. 

Heracross was incredibly fast. It was landing blows at such speed that Irving couldn't even keep track of it. Only the defensive reactions the head Nuzleaf took allowed Irving to know where it was. The Nuzleaf itself was pretty fast, being able to dodge or block most attacks from the Heracross. It even landed a few blows on its enemy. But the strength Heracross had was just too much. In just a few seconds, the fight was over with an aerial ace to the chest. 

The other Nuzleaf quickly came to the aid of their defeated friend. Heracross hovered above them, beating its chest like a proud slaking. Irving found the display amusing, if a little arrogant.

Rotom was intrigued by the proud Heracross' displays of triumph, as well as its strength. So it asked one of the Aipom if they knew anything about this Heracross.

"Rotom. Roro, rotom ro?"(This guy's pretty tough) It said to one of the Aipom, pointing to Heracross. 

The Aipom waved a dismissive tail. "Aipom, ai, aipom aipom ai ai."(He's a blowhard and a bully.)

By now the Nuzleaf were bringing their leader up to the higher levels, a mixture of shame and scorn in their eyes. Evidently this was not the first time this has happened. 

"Ro,rotom tom roro tomro rotom?"(This happens a lot doesn't it?) It faked a frown to show disapproval.

"Ai." The Aipom nodded. "Aipom ai ai ai ai aipom, ai. Aipom, aipom pom aipom ai aipom."(He's challenged everyone, and lots of times he's lost to the elders. He keeps coming back for more though, until he's beaten you.)

A wicked plan formed in Rotom's mind. It thanked Aipom for the information, and went towards Totodile, who was looking uneasy as he watched Heracross boast before an entertained Happiny.

"Rotom...RO!" It let out a jolt of electricity, shocking Totodile. By reflex a panicked Totodile blasted out a water gun at Heracross. 

Everyone around the area stopped what they were doing. An eager look formed on the Heracross' face. Its wings began to beat faster, while it readied its horn to attack. Then it practically disappeared form sight, and in the next few seconds it headbutted Totodile.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 26, 2010)

Yumi

Yumi looks around at the Psycic pokemon is still sad from the forest and the pokemon that got hurt in the fire. She looks around the forest is still is in rough shape after looking the pokemon and the fires being put out. Yumi smiles a bit, still looking at the mess. Yumi could do not much more from the help she gave the past hours helping out. "It is time to go back to the gym, to see if anyone is there" she says to herself. She walks to the Tower Forest gym as she walks past a boy who is waiting for a battle. "You are here for a challange, right follow me to the arena"Yumi says with a bubbly flair. "My name is Yumi and what is your name" she ask? The referee steps out in his costplay custume. Yumi looks at the referee is thinking he is so cute in is cusplay, Yumi did not look back ro see if the trainer is followering her to the arena for the battle.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 26, 2010)

Jack, startled at Yumi's sudden arrival, followed her to the Gym. He considered offering to help rebuild the town, but then smugly reminded himself of how Absol's plan had saved the day. He unconsciously reached his hand down and scratched his friend behind the ears, which he was quite partial to.

He walked to the end of the gym and spun about to face Yumi, his hand at his waist. He was confident of his victory; the average trainer spent the travel time between two cities training and was usually able to beat a Gym leader on their first try.

He waited for Yumi to commence the battle.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 26, 2010)

Yumi

Yumi walks to the end of the dark cool room, where the solar panels of the light shown throuth the branches of the trees outside. As the ground is dirt with patches of grass. The sadows hide what is within the areana without the light showing what is there. "Okay this is a three on three battle between Gym leader Yumi and Kinzey, when ready begin" the referee says. Yumi is thinking which pokemon to start with. She reaches for a pokeball and throws it out onto the battlefeild. "Gardevior I need your help"Yumi says.Gardevior telports onto the battlefeild, waiting for Kinzey to release his first pokemon.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 26, 2010)

Jack observed the field, trying to get a feel for the terrain. The floor was mostly grass with a few rocky outcroppings here and there. But what really dominated the battlefield was the giant tree in the center. It was like a miniature Tower Forest Tree. Giant roots spread across the terrain, a few of them even reaching the edges. They were as thick as Jack was tall near the tree, and they bore through the ground, one half above the field and one half bellow, creating small hills of sorts.

Closer to the tree they were so numerous that they seemed to make a series of trenches. Its massive trunk was hollow, with two roots carved to make stairways into the room sized opening. These two faced him and Yumi, so he would just be able to see her if he was a meter or two higher.

It blocked his view of Yumi so he didn't see what pokemon she sent, but he heard Gardeviors name. He nodded down at Absol, who stealthily began stalking through the root system, going for the element of supprise.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 26, 2010)

Gardevior use Future Sight to see into the future to know where Absol is going to attack. "Doge the attack, Gardeviom when Absol comes from his hiding place" Yumi says.Yumi is thinking which attack to use when Absol appears and thought of what stragty to use and it came to her. Gardevior is thinking of Telporting somewhere else to dodge and what yo use, let see what move does Yumi gives me Confusion or Reflect. "After you dodge confuse Absol, you know what to do. Yumi continue to think and looks around the room where Gardvior could hide in the branches. Gardevior sence a psyic connection towards it's master and looks up to the branches and catches on too Yumi's plan.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 26, 2010)

Jack, unable to see Yumi's half of the battlefield, couldn't give orders to Absol. If it was any other pokemon he'd be worried about this, but Absol was able to handle himself.

On the other side, Absol was keeping low, crawling through the labarinthine root system, slowly approaching Gardevior, orienting himself into just the right position for his attack. Soon he was there, at equal distances between Yumi and Gardevior.

He sprang up, revealing himself, and launched himself at Gardevior, claws extended. She dodged it, of course, as was Future Sight's nature, but it wasn't Absol's intention to hit. Instead, he hit the tree trunk, spun about, and shot like a bullet straight back at her. This time, however, his claws glowed purple, and glowed with a crackling intensity. It was Absol's ability, Super Luck, causing the attack to be a critical hit if it struck.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 27, 2010)

Yumi

Gardevior sees Absol attacking again as his claw glowed dark as Gardevior telport way from Absol and behine him missing Absol's attack. Gardevior shoots out a confusion attack. Yumi is thinking if could do some damsge to Absol if it hit him. Gardevior is thinking maybe I can still use Yumi's plan later in battle. Yumi is thinking what her pokemon is doing and thinks just go with it it happen before in recent battles with all of my Psycic pokemon, just keep the psycic connection with Gardvior. Yumi shuts her eyes and focus then reopen them, Yumi is thinking I know you can do it.

Akita

"I am so bored, but I have this feeling we should not leave yet, crazy is it?" "Ivy,Ivysaur." ("I just Psyduck is rubbing onto you, Akita.") "Dal,Dalcatty." ("I just we are sticking with the original plan to stay for the gym battle after all.") "Ivy,Ivysaur" ("We can always switch plans.") "I am guessing you guys agree, in the mean time let's keep helping out to rebuild the town or forest." Akita, Ivysaur and Dalcatty went somewhere in Tower Forest to find someone to tell them how to help out some more.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 28, 2010)

*Crossroad Bluff, Dangerous Game*

William watched Sam withdraw the small Gible. Swoop stumbles a bit as his foot prop leaves with out warning. The prehistoric Pokemon cut a glance at the trainer as it righted itself. Hunching over onto all fours, using  the small claws on his wings as forelimbs, he circles around putting himself between his trainer and Samuel as the boy  pulled out his last Pokeball.  ?This must be that Shinx, right?? Swoop asks as he keeps his eyes focused on the Pokeball in Sam?s hand as it doubled in size. * ?I would recon so, it?s an electric type. You should know how to handle yourself.?* William replies as he pulls his arms from his chest.  Swoop nodded as Sam tosses his Pokeball to the ground, ?Okay Shinx, your last up, make it count! Go!? is what is said as a small form appears from the flood of light. 

Swoops eyes narrow at the small strangely colored Pokemon as it released a wave of Intimidation. Shaking his head the prehistoric Popkemon answered by releasing a wave of Pressure that seems to weigh on the Shinx making any effort it put forth double. ?Let?s take initiative Shinx! Start everything by using Charge!? Sam commanded. The Shinx replies with a happy ?Shinx!!? as it started to build it?s electrical prowess. Soon blue sparks arched from one strand of fur to the next, the small creature gleamed with power as it awaited his trainer?s next command. * ?Seems that one actually listens to ya.?* William says with a bit of a lazy snap as he pushes his hands into his pockets.  Sam ignores what William has to say and furthermore decides since William doesn?t seem to want to he would instead continue the offense. ?Now go head on with Spark!? is the command given. 

William shakes his head as that smile falls to a bit of a scowl, he was hoping for something a little better then something that needed physical contact. But so be it. From underneath the brim of his hat small whips of grey light can be seen as William issues his battle commands psychically. _ Swoop, evade then fly up and use Double Team. Follow that with a Fly attack_. As the command is issued Swoops eyes flash light gray, with  a nod he jumps to the side as the small electric Pokemon came into range. With two heavy flaps of his wings Swoop sends himself skyward as a cloud of dust swirls around the area.  Just above the small Pokemon; Swoop glides just out of reach of the arching electrical bolts, then with an  ?Aero!?  the form of Swoop blurs into many. 

In an instant they circle the Shinks screeching and howling. Like vultures circling a prospect meal each of the half dozen Aerodactyl peel off into a different direction and bank toward the sun. They stay aloft hidden from the Shinx and Samuel?s vision by the blinding rays of light. But as a war cry from above echoes out that wave of Pressure returns as six forms dart down toward their enemy. Blurring by the Shinxs they stay just out of range of the electricity that arched from its body as they drew the small creature in making it discharge it?s bolts and distracting it form the real threat that still circled above. 

From his vantage point high in the clouds Swoop looks down on his clones as they mock charged just to bank away at the last second. The Shinx looked to be getting annoyed as it cracked out with close range electrical blast, but the Swoops were too fast and avoided contact. As the small Pokemon?s frustration built to an apex a tooth gleamed smile spreads across Swoops face as he folded his wings in and dive bombed down, this would be one of the most hellish flying tackles, as that is what Fly is, ever witnessed. Picking up speed Swoop throws himself into another spin to help guide his attack, like a cruise missile the rock flyer bears down into the middle of six mock charges.

As this is happening a small rustle can he heard in the far distance as small berry bushes rustle as small fingers grab at the aromatic fruit. If one were close enough they could hear gulps as large handfuls of berries are swallowed whole. As the small creature stands two teal colored ears poke above the bush line. They sway side to side as it walks down to the next cluster of fruit. 

Long Coast Gym~

Sasori watched as the small ball of gas collected the Toxic Spikes, this wasn?t exactly expected, but nothing that couldn?t be fixed with another spray of them. But Sasori figures that he should at least give the boy a little something to play with. ?Use Pin Missile.? he say collectedly. ?Dos? the large spider replied as the spikes on it?s back started to glow white. Ariados locks eyes with the Gastly as a barrage of pins start to fire off it?s hide.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 28, 2010)

With Rin in the stands the fight continued, and any trainer could see that it slowly moved towards the finishing stage. The sucker punch seemed to have failed as Gastly was under attack once more, with several projectiles going its way. He didn't quite gather all of the toxic spikes, but enough so that Simon's other pokemon could move freely when they entered.

"Shadow ball!"

Simon yelled as at the same time both pokemon fired off their attacks, Ariados it's last missile, and Gastly his shadow ball. Gastly took the incoming attack and wobbled quite a bit, despite the type advantage. Simon knew his pokemon, he could perhaps take one more attack from Ariados, so he had to make this last move stick. Ariados needed a bit of time for every of its attacks, so Simon figured that he shouldn't be able to attack at that instant so he went off to try it once more.

"Hypnosis Gastly, and then Shadow ball once more!"

Gastly was no power house, he was the type of pokemon that used skill and speed over power, but in this particular situation he couldn't really do anything but go head on at the spider, yelling in the process as his eyes gloved a bright pink and an another shadow ball was about to be released. Obviously Simon was taking a gamble in this one, as it was obvious that it was the end of the first fight, and he had every intention of wining.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

Irving barely had the time to yell 'look out!' when Heracross' horn smashed into Totodile's gut, sending the blue crocodile flying towards the side of the great tree.  

"Totodile!" Irving ran towards his injured pokemon and applied a potion on it, but it only healed half the damage Heracross inflicted. A startled Happiny joined Irving in patching up Totodile, but she could do little to help his condition. 

Meanwhile Heracross beat its chest triumphantly, convinced it had won. The blue beetle howled and yelled haughtily, daring anyone else to fight it. It was so preoccupied in its proclamations of victory that it did not notice the water gun hitting it from behind. 

"D-d-d-ile...." Totodile stood up, shaking visibly. The battle-hungry Heracross reminded him of the Abomasnow that nearly took their lives a few weeks back. He turned to his master, hoping he'd give the order to retreat. Totodile did not want to 
experience a beating as brutal as the fight against Abomasnow. 

His master though merely smirked before glaring at Heracross. "You think that'll be enough to beat us? Ha! You won't even be able to hit us again!" Fire burned fiercely in Irving's eyes, the thrill of battle taking him in. "Scary Face, Totodile!"

Totodile found his master's actions strange. Gone was the somber mood he felt since yesterday's incident. And instead of his usual calm, calculating look that looked for methods of escape everywhere was a blazing passion he had never seen before. "D-dile!" Regardless, he followed his master's orders. 

The sneak attack irked Heracross. Nobody attacks it from behind while it celebrated victory. The blue lizard-thing and his master would pay for that. Heracross flew towards Totodile, its horn ready to smash into its foe and knock him down once and for all. Inches before his attack struck Heracross stopped. A pair of blood-red eyes that glowed with malevolent intent stared into Heracross' eyes, and for the first time in its life Heracross froze in terror. 

"We have him now!" Irving grinned. "Happiny, Totodile, hit him hard with water attacks!" 


Rotom watched with interest as Happiny and Totodile soaked Heracross with repeated water attacks. His master had changed all of the sudden and in such a short time. Whatever the reason for this change it did not now what it is, but perhaps beating Heracross would reveal Irving's personality changes.


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

Sam looked on helplessly and annoyed as his Shinx was being constantly taunted by the Aerodactyl clones. 

Electricity arced from its body as the clones flew in and pretended to attack. Shinx was now becoming very frustrated at the situation, as it called out.

?Shinx shinx! Shinx!? He cried in the Pok?mon language, as if calling Aerodactyl a coward.

No sooner than he cried out, the real Aerodactyl came diving in from Shinx?s blind side. With Shinx too preoccupied with fending off the clones, he did not see Aerodactyl as it leveled out with the ground, and came flying through Shinx?s defense.

Shinx was rocked quite hard by the attack, and he flew back quite a ways. The fly attack was very powerful, and shinx already looked as if it was done. Then, despite the way it looked, shinx stood boldly, and as a result, Aerodactyl and its clones resumed their circling and taunting.

?Aero! Aeroooo!? They all cried out, causing confusion and chaos.

Shinx closed its eyes and tried to concentrate despite their screeching. The electricity that was enveloping its body was getting erratic with its arcs.

?Shiiiiiinx.....? It cried in frustration as its electrical power grew. The screeching of the enemy clones continued to bear down on the little shinx.

?Shiiiiinx *SHIINX*!? Suddenly, the small electrical arcs turned into protruding electrical bolts as they instantly shot out of Shinx?s body striking every single clone, and their originator instantaneously.

The multiple cloned illusions thus disappeared leaving only a crispy looking Aerodactyl which fell and hit the ground. It stood, and shook the burnt scales off itself; it looked on at the small Shinx quite angered.

Shinx stumbled a bit from the sudden loss of electrical power. The electricity coating its body had been used up in that attack.

"Well, that was a surprise..." Sam said in disbelief.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 29, 2010)

*Crossroads Bluff, The Insult*

 William?s eyes narrowed as the bolt of Electricity hit all the Swoops in the air. One after another they exploded into smoke until only the real remained. The electrical attack coursed over it?s body as it slammed into the ground.  Most trainers would be worried at this instant, but since William had a psychic connection with his Pokemon he knew that Swoop only took minor damage. So he stood their stone cold with no expression with his hands stuffed deep into his pockets. With a growl Swoop righted himself as the Shinx stumbled around after discharging such an attack. Anger flowed over Swoop?s body as he cut a glance back toward William. Since he knew what his Pokemon wanted, which was blood, William just nods his head. Then like a shark smelling the blood in the water Swoop?s gaze, with murderous intent, turned toward the small electrical Pokemon. With out the first sound Swoops body flashes white as he kicks another agility in. 

With a burst of speed as Samuel uttered something in almost disbelief Swoop almost seems to disappear as a cloud of dust flows around William form the takeoff. In the next instant Swoop is atop the Shinx with his right wing cocked back. As it glows the ancient Pokemon delivers a powerful Wing Attack. Although the attack was half as effective against electrical attacks it still rocked the little Pokemon?s world and hard. With a cry of pain the Shinx is sent into a tumbling role. It falls head over heel back toward it?s trainer as Swoop landed in the spot it was standing in. As Shinx comes to a stop Swoop growls as it paces around, waiting; watching. The attack was so sudden Sam didn?t actually know what had happened. All he knew was that his Pokemon was now on the ground before him, not moving. But to Swoop?s surprise the small creature was able to pull itself back to it?s feet. The saw toothed Pokemon declares death with,  ?Aerodactyl!!? and with a flap of it?s powerful wings it blasts off like a rocket again. 

Before Sam can issue a command of any type Swoop is over Shinx again, this time his tail was glowing the eerie white. He intends to plant an Earthquake right between the Shinx?s shoulder blades. And would have if William hadn?t spoke up. * ?Swoop! Over here. Now.?* is what is said. The dinosaur Pokemon turns it?s glance back toward his trainer with a questioning glance. But when William?s eyes showed no room for negotiation Swoop banks to the left and heads back to William as it?s tail returns back to normal. It lands with a soft thud next to William as it?s Pokeball feel into his trainer?s hand. * ?You don?t know it yet, but I just saved your Shinx?s life.?* William says as he hold?s Swoop?s Pokeball out. * ?So as the generous man I am, I?m going to recall Swoop here and use my last Pokemon, since you little eclectic pup is no Match for him. And if you so happen to beat this one. I won?t bring Swoop back out.?* William adds as a red beam of light soaks up his Aerodactyl. Then with a single motion he puts that poke ball up and pulls out his last fresh Pokemon. 

* ?Of course you have little hope against this one as well.?* William says with out breaking smile or missing a beat . Pressing the button in the center the ball doubles in size as it is allowed to float in the air. In a flash of light a humanoid like form takes shape. With a,  ?Kadabra.? Eon lets his presence known as he holds his spoon out. Like the Shinx, he too was a strange color for a Kadabra. Any misconception or hope that Sam held over William?s last Pokemon being a flop was now soundly dismissed. Eon?s eyes glowed a light red as he looked the Shinx in the eyes. It felt oddly in tuned with Kadabra, and that was the point as the Psi Pokemon?s Synchronize kicked in.

Long Coast Gym. 

The Shadow Ball hits home and slams Sasori?s Ariados to the ground, then Simon showing how short his memory was commanded that Gastly use Hypnotize again. And as it did last time it was shrugged off by the bug Pokemon, but that wasn?t the last command given and another Powerful Shadow Ball was launched. Before Sasori could issue a command his Ariados is hit again. It?s slammed to the ground with tremendous force for the second time in less then two minutes. It struggles for a second, but it soon collapses to the ground unconscious. ?Winner, Gastly!? the score keeper says as he holds his arm up toward Simon. With a flick of his wrist the Ariados is returned and a second Pokeball hits the ground. With a terrible smell a growl can be heard, ?Shun!? is the roar. ?Night Slash.? is the command that follows. With a hiss the skunk Pokemon seems to vanish into the darkness.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 1, 2010)

Yuki stays silent as Sasori spoke to Simon, then turns back to Nick, “These are just plain ol shorts.” she says, then adds, “We’ll probably meet again on our paths.” she says, trying to impress.  She walks out, feeling rather lonely until she spots Nick following her.  She takes a deep breath then begins to speed up to a quick walk, then to a jog.  

She looks to her right, “Where ya goin so fast?” Nick says, smiling.

“Raaagh!  Fine, fine…Just…let’s go fishing.” she says with a sigh, then the pair heads off towards the lake she was fishing at earlier.  The pair sit quietly until Yuki gets a bite.  A man fishing on another section of the lake looks up to watch, Yuki pulls up a gold scaled goldeen, she lets off a blood curdling scream.

The man walks over, “Well, hey there little miss, You give me a good battle, I’ll give you a pokemon in return for that goldeen thar.” he says, throwing an ultra ball at the fish, that gets caught.

“Uh, sure.  Two on two double battle?  Since it seems you have atleast two Pokemon…” Yuki says, looking at the man.

“Sounds fair.” he says, then steps away, sending out two pokemon, “Pikachu, Octillery, C’mon out.”

“Kip!”

“Twiggy!” Nick exclaims, then spins around getting on a turtwig costume.

“Your move kids.”

Yuki looks at Nick, then yells, “Kip! Mud bomb!”

Nick grins, “Withdrawal then Absorb!”  The offensive moves get a direct hit.

The man laughs, “Octillery, gunk shot on that Turtwig.”

“Turtwig! Withdrawal!” Nick exclaims, Turtwig pulling into it’s shell.

“Marsh…Marshtommp…” Kip says angerly, she wasn’t fast enough to get to Twiggy before the gunk shot, but she grabs him.

“TWIGGY!” Twiggy screams.

Kip then stomps, the ground beginning to shake beneath her, “MARSHTOMP!” she exclaims, squeezing Twiggy a little too tight as the mucus on her makes him pop out of her grip.  Twiggy then begins to glow green then uses absorb as he hits.  The earthquake faints pikachu and damages the Octillery.  The absorb takes out the Octillery.

“Heh, You showed me.  Here you go, in return for that goldeen, you get a mystery pokemon.” the older man says, handing over a pokeball, in return for the goldeen.

The man waves as he walks away, acting like he got the best end of the deal, ever.  In Yuki’s opinion, that would’ve been the worst.  She looks at Nick and sighs, “You’re a decent trainer.  Bu- Yeaow!  What the hell was that about Kip?” she says, in the middle being punched in her stomach by Kip.

“Mar, Marshtomp.”

“But…Why?”

“Marsh, marsh marshtomp, tomp, marsh.”

“Fine.  You want to come with me on my travels?  Might be kinda boring but…hey, it’s lonely traveling alone.” she says, then turns away to let out the pokemon she obtained.  She tosses the pokeball out, and with a red glow a rapidash shows up, “Oh…my…Gah…” she says, her eyes aglow seeing the new pokemon.

“Raaaapidash!” the fire horse neighs, stomping on the ground a few times, looking between the pair.  Then Yuki steps forward quietly, putting a hand out for Rapidash to sniff.  Yuki sets her hand on the horse, petting it’s nose, then strokes it’s neck, surprising enough, not getting burned.

“It’s okay girl…” she whispers, stroking it’s pelt, “By the way, I’m Yuki.” she says quietly back at Nick.


----------



## Burke (Jul 1, 2010)

----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel 
S2E7 "_A Sickening Turn _"​
The tree branches of the forest edge rustled as a figure shifted. Light yellow eyes shone through the cover of the leaves. Whatever this Pok?mon was, it was spying at the battle that continued on. The Aerodactyl, the one that disturbed this Pok?mon?s sleep, was now gone. The Pok?mon is now unable to get revenge, and is very mad. It decided then to shift its frustration onto the Pok?mon that took its place.

?Kadabra.?

Back at the battle, Sam?s Shinx struggled to stand. It slowly lifted its head and saw that its opponent has been replaced. It was very upset because of this.

?I don?t know what to do,? Sam now thought, ?Shinx is in bad condition, but William still has a healthy and powerful Pok?mon. There.... isn?t much left to do.?

Sam sulked, and lifted up his Pok?ball. Shinx saw this action, and turned around.

?Shinx! Shinx shinx!? It yowled. 

There was a pause from Sam. ?You want to keep battling.... don?t you??

?Shinx!? It said trying to remain confident.

?I?m sorry, but I can?t let you.? He said in a low tone.

Then, with the want of trying to prove itself, Shinx suddenly turned back to face Kadabra.

?Don?t do this Shinx...? Sam said to try and get Shinx to rest, but Shinx wouldn?t have it.

Shinx looked on at the powerful Kadabra, and then to the cynical William. This boy thought he was weak, his Pok?mon thought he was weak, and worst of all, his own trainer thought he couldn?t handle it. In its head, the Shinx was convincing itself that it isn?t weak; it?s a proud member of his pack back in Cirus falls. He was not about to be beaten down so easily.

Shinx?s brow creased as it concentrated the hardest it ever had. New, non electric, energy was moving throughout its body. It was a strange new feeling to Shinx as it could literally feel itself becoming stronger, faster, and more powerful. It closed its eyes as its body became fully enveloped in white light. The intense light faded just as quickly as it had appeared as everyone looked on in awe.

?Luxio!? The new barked with newfound health.

?No way!? Sam said in surprise. He was so happy that a Pok?mon that the Pok?mon that evolved during battle was finally his.

The Pok?dex rang in. *Luxio, the Spark Pok?mon, It rests its forelegs on others to communicate with rhythmic electric pulses from its claws.

Luxio then came up to Sam as he knelt down to meet him. Sam got shocked by Luxio?s electricity at first, but the buzzing then turned into pulses as he continued to put his hand on Luxio?s yellow forelegs.

?Heh, I can see you really want to fight.? He said as he felt the vigorous and empowering pulsations.

?Lux!? It responded confidently. It then turned and stepped forward facing the Kadabra. Luxio smiled with anticipation.

?Let?s put that attack to good use! Show it what you?ve got, charge it with Spark!?

?L-Luxio!? it yowled as it once again ran straight for its opponent.

Kadabra took a stance as its eyes began to glow. Who knows what psychic based attack it had set up? But, as it would turn out to be, they would never really get to be able to find out.

Everyone?s attention turned to an astonishing, rapidly approaching sound. Luxio stopped, and Kadabra even looked around as the disturbance grew nearer.

Kadabra looked up suddenly as a blur came down from above. Before anyone knew what was going on, Kadabra had been struck hard in the head. The attacker landed on the ground, and Sam and William focused on the culprit. 

?Crooo Crooo? It huffed nonchalantly as the purple on its middle finger faded back to orange. ?Croagunk.?

Sam and William were taken aback by its sudden appearance. William looked at Kadabra as if communicating with it, but he got no response. Kadabra had been badly poisoned with a Poison Sting from Croagunk, and was now feeling its effects. It winced as its eyes glowed a light red, as did Luxio?s. Luxio then followed suit as it too slumped abit, the poison effect had been transferred over too it. They both now shared the effects.

Sam and William looked at their poisoned Pok?mon, at each other, and then at the Croagunk. 

"Croagunk." Its anger relinquished, the Croagunk then quickly darted back towards the forest and out of sight.

After a brief silence both boys said in unison, *?What the hell??*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 3, 2010)

*Crossroads Bluff, The Insult II: William's Exit*

 William pulls his hands from his pockets as he watches his Kadabra sway form side to side. The poison that coursed through his Pokemon was even starting to affect William a bit. As sweat formed on his brow William pulled his his left hand up and swabbed it away. The overly confident look that usually hung about William's features was exchanged for a minor look of annoyance as a small hint of green appeared around his eyes. But despite this William lets out a hard laugh as the Pokeball that floated around his head fell into his outstretched right hand. He knew as well as Samuel that interference like that automatically ended the match in a draw, unless it was know to be working for a trainer or a trainer's friend. In that case the offending trainer would be disqualified. 

Pulling the Pokeball up and holding it out a red light envelopes Eon and calls him back to his mobile home. Sliding the Pokeball away William's gaze cuts up to Samuel. * "You know I was this close to beating you."* William says with a sour grin spread across his features. To help demonstrate how close Sam was to defeat William even brings his right hand up and measures out how much time Sam's Luxio had left with his pointer and thumb. * "Closest Center is in Lamprey, it's a couple hours walk in that direction."* William says pointing toward Lampry. Then he turns around and picks his back pack up. * "See you in the funny pages."* William says as he flicks one of the rings in the brim of his cap. But before he decided to teleport he looks back over to Sam and flashes a grin. Then with a blur of colors he is gone in an instant. 

In the distance the teal ears twitch as the Pokemon was still eating berries. It was watching off and on the two trainers as they fought. He liked Sam as he seemed to care about his Pokemon, but he also Liked William as he was a confident battler. Another large handful of blue and red berries disappear with a swallow as the teal ears moved toward the next patch of berries and Lamprey itself. The biggest deciding factor was how the trainers looked, and although this little creature liked how Samuel presented himself, not only did William seem to give off strength in his posture, he had shiny rings in his cap, and this little guy loved shiny things, that was the actual deciding factor as this Pokemon really didn't care about battling abilities or personality. That was just nice notions. "Lax." it belches as it looks toward Lamprey then back at Samuel. 

Shrugging it's shoulders the Munchlax hides a couple handfuls of berries in it's fur then darts off toward the town, he wanted that hat! And he figured that, that was where William was heading. "Lax!" it says happily as the brushes around it shake as it moves along.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 3, 2010)

*Rin…*

“Come on…”  Rin sits forward as the aridos hit’s the ground.  “Go down…”  She mumbled not even realizing the words she said otherwise she would have been horrified at herself but then the spider pokemon collapsed.  “YES!!!  I knew you could do it Simon!!”  Rin screamed jumping to her feet and throwing and arm up in the air.  “Keep it up!  Only two more to go!!”  

“Simon, Simon, he’s are man.  If he can’t do it no one can!”  Rin yelled at the top of her lungs as her pokemon joined in around her, chanting to the same rhythm that she cheered at.  “Come on!”  she yelled again before sitting back down on the bench.  She gathered up Chicky and Vee and watched nervously while Missy sat on the bench next to her, concern in her eyes for the ghastly that was her companion for so many years.


*Nick…*

A grin split across Nick’s face as Yuki asked if he wanted to come.  “I would be very much delighted in accompanying you on your journeys.”  Nick said bowing to Yuki though her back was turned looking at the pokemon she had received.  “Besides, we couldn’t break up a wonderful team that your Kip and my Twiggy create together.”  he laughed as Twiggy stood beside him.

“Twiggy!”  it said in agreement then nodded.

“Right!”  he said taking off the costume he had worn for the battle.  “My name is Nicholas Knickerbocker.  But, just call me Nick!”  He said with enthusiasm.  “And, by the way, that is a beautiful pokemon that you won in the battle.  I’m sure it will be wonderful for you to have in your team.”  Nick walked up to the pokemon but did not touch it only bowed once more.  “So where should we begin the grand adventures of Yuki, Nick and their team of wonderful pokemon?!”  he asked reaching down and sweeping Twiggy up in his arms and lifting him toward the sky.  He laughed as Twiggy stuck his front legs out pretending to fly then they both looked at Yuki expectantly.


----------



## Burke (Jul 4, 2010)

Sam was knelt down next to his poisoned Luxio as the ever cynical William disappeared for Lamprey Town. 

?It is the closest Pok?centre ... all of you guys deserve a rest anyways.? He said knowing that he would have to see that boy again.

?Luxioo? it sighed. He wasn?t feeling all too well due to the poison.

?Don?t worry.? Sam said and then returned Luxio to his Pok?ball. 

Sam then got to his feet and looked around. He realized that the Violet boy had gone off somewhere else as the match started. 

Thinking kindly and hurriedly, Sam took a paper and pen from his pack, and left him a message on a lone dead tree near where the battle was held.

?Battle?s over, it was a tie. Gone to Lamprey Town Pok?centre. I think you best follow.?
-Sam​
He fastened the paper to the tree, and looked around again, and figured something was missing.

?Dads scooter!? He said panicked, just noticing it had been left back at Merri Town.

After a few minutes of stress followed by realization, and a few more minutes trying to find the trail, he was all set. 

?I sure am glad my parents own a fitness center.? He said to himself as he then began jogging down the trail towards the direction of Lamprey Town.

The trail went from dry plateau to tall grass to light forest, and as Sam followed the dirt road, he couldn?t help but feel as if something was following in the treetops.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 5, 2010)

*Simon*

Gastly's attack was great, it worked great as it knocked out Ariados, which put Simon in lead. Well sort of, since he knew that Gastly was in bad shape as well. But the web vanished at the very least and a moment to breathe and look at Rin came. A smile and a thumbs up went into the way of the blond girl as Gastly looked at Missy, all proud at himself, as this was the first time he had won a fight with an actual trainer by his side.

"Alright then Gastly, get ready."

"Gasss"

Setting their attention back on to the battle field Sasori released his second pokemon, and boy it wasn't a pretty sight, for anyone in the building. The smell was pretty bad but its speed and night slash was all it took to hit Gastly who tried to evade but couldn't make it in time, and fell to the ground, spirals on his eyes as he was out as well.

"Gastly return." 

It actually made Simon a little mad, what's up with the smell, and not opening any windows in here? Huh? Come on man... But he'd fire it up a bit, after all this would be their first official fight with a gym leader. His very first pokemon was in the pokeball in his hand, which he released with a smile on his face, this should be fun.

"Nova, you're up!"

A Charmeleon came out of the pokeball doing a dragon dance right of the bat, even without any commands??? What the hell was up with that, the deal was do something when the trainer gives the go, right? Simon looked at his pokemon for a moment and decided to roll with it. Charmeleon on the other hand wanted to fight, he saw how proud Rin was at Chicky at certain times, and although he would never admit it Nova wanted that same praise from his trainer as well. 

"Use scary face Nova, and then flamethrower."

This guy was the power house of the team, and the second round was just beginning. And with a glare that could break steel the dinosaur looking fire pokemon launched a stream of fire at Sasori's pokemon opening the bout. But what no one noticed though was that on the surface of one of the windows a spectator appeared, stars in his eyes as Charmeleon entered the field, the color red was just too cool.

---------------------------

*Boxer*

It was odd how he ended up in this situation. Small pokemon always ran away as soon as they would notice him. And now all of a sudden he had Squirtle on his back, holding on to his hair and sleeping, and he was supposed to be his trainer? Well one step at a time... It all went on with the silly Vulpix of his stupid-stupid sister.

- Flashback -



> Northwind city was a hot town, and living in there one had to dress appropriately. In the Toujou household, underwear was to be warn at all times, everything else you could decide on your own. So after a day at the construction site the giant young man that went by the name Boxer was walking around the house in his boxers all sleepy, looking for food when it happened. His foot found its mark on the tail of his sisters precious Vulpix, which already as scared of Boxer as it was, ran out of the house at light speed, fearing another petting session with the giant.
> 
> "Bah who cares, she'll be back soon..."
> 
> ...



It was all going well, he would go around his business, earning money by doing some random work, like construction, security, beating up thugs and taking their money and the like until he reached Lamprey Town. It all went it's usual course, he was enjoying a nice relaxing time fishing by the river that went past the center in which the pokemon league raised it's many pokemon. Boxer could feel that he was about to catch something, he just knew it, but then a voice came from the back.

"Boxer, you bastard!!!"

With an unimpressed look on his face the almost 300 pound young man slowly turned around to spot a group of delinquents armed with bats looking for a fight.

"Now you'll pay for what you did you us! Prepare to die!!!"

It was a short fight really. Boxer just beat them up bad, in spite of the fact that he couldn't remember when he actually beat them up the first time, but since he was bored he would pass the time by playing with these little piggies.

"Bow down to me! Your master!! Bwahahaha!!!"

The sight was just evil, a giant man, around 6.7 tall, very muscular with his hands in the air and all the delinquents that he just beat up were all around him bowing as if he were their king. All the small starter pokemon ran back into the training center, while only one of them remained, looking as if he saw his hero.

- Some time later -

Now back to fishing the kind young man hoped to now get back to his fishing as a small blue turtle came up to him pulling his hair.

"Squi???"

Once again a bored look was on his face he turned around to see the little pokemon sitting indian style much like him. Now this was odd, that he was there and a small pokemon was *not* running away from him? Well he would then try and talk to the little guy.

"Hey, what you want?"

In the most intimidating tone one could imagine, but he wanted it to be all nice and polite like a young man his age should ask... The little water pokemon looked at his admiring while Boxer rubed his face wanting to try talking to the little guy again.

"Wanna become a wax doll?!?"

No one would know how, but this time it looked even scarier as he said it. Just what in the hell was he... But what was even more surprising was the fact the the Squirtle was even more excited and raised his little arms in the air, becoming extremely attached to Boxer in that very instant.

"_He seems to like you, he usually doesn't like anybody._"

A calm and this time normal voice came from the fence of the pokemon daycare center. Professor Pine was the man in the white coat, who with a smile on his face looked at the two weirdos.

"_You should keep him, his name is Hydros._"

Boxer looked at the old little man, and then at the little water pokemon, a big grin on his face,

"Screw that I'm naming his Little Shell Shocker! Yeah, that's a fitting name."

"SQUIIII!!!"

"_What? Wait! You can't! What about Hydros???_"

In a flash the little guy climbed up Boxer's back and hid behind his long black hair, it was decided Little Shell Shocker was his first pokemon, in your face stupid-stupid Vulpix. It wasn't long after that event, that the two of them would leave Lamprey town, with Boxer goind on foot, with all of his belongings in a big guitar case and a Squirtle on his back, his head poping out from time to time to see what was around them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 6, 2010)

Yuki shakes her head, “Nice to meet you Nick.  We should start heading towards the next town, after your turtwig is healed up.” she says, as she begins to walk back to long coast city.  Gets picked up by the rapidash sneaking up and knocking both the trainers onto it’s back after she grabbed Kip.

“Raaaap!” the fire horse neighs, taking off in a full blown gallop.  Kip clings desperately to Yuki.  Yuki is grinning, one hand cuddling Kip, the other on Rapidash’s neck. 

Nick puts one hand in the air and exclaims, “Yeehaw!” as it bucks slightly once, just to add to their ride.

The five burst through the town’s border, then slide at the pokemon center.  “Um, We’ll wait out here.  You can go heal your turtwig.” she says, then the three wait outside, Kip wanting in her pokeball.  Nick comes back out and the three head towards Onyx town.

*Onyx town, two nights ago…*

“Papa?  Can you read me a story?” a little girl says, looking up at her father.

“Sure honey.” the man says, in his pajamas, identical to the little girl’s, just his size.  Red plaid flannel pajamas.

“How about this book?” the girl asks, handing him an old book.

“Alright.  The book of legendary pokemon it is then.” the man says, sitting on the side of the girl’s bed.  Opening the book.

“That one’s Suicune.  And that one’s Raikou!  That one’s Entei.”  The girl says then sighs, “You’re an Entei Papa.”

“Hmm…I’m an Entei am I!?  Rargh!” the man says, grabbing the little girl, putting her on his back and runs around the room.

_Mail!  Mail!  Mail!_

“Probably Schuyler again…” the girl mumbles.

“Professor Hale!  You have to come down here!  We’ve uncovered more about the unown!” The man in the mail says as it ends.

“I’m sorry  Molly…But I have to go.  I promise I’ll be back as soon as I can.”

“Okay Papa…I just wish you didn’t have to leave so soon.”

“Me neither.  Good night Molly.”

“Good Night Papa…”

*Onyx town, yesterday…*

“Papa!  You’re back already!?” Molly exclaims, bounding down the stairs of the mansion.  Just Schuyler and their butler at the table.

“I’m sorry Molly.  But your father.”

“NO!  Papa can’t be gone!  He promised…he would be back soon…”

“Molly.  I will get your father back.  Even if I go too.” Schuyler says, smiling at the little girl, the butler and himself walk off for a moment.  Then Molly opens the box containing unown and begins spelling with them.  The unown fill the room, then anything she dreams of comes true.  The entire town begins to be engulfed by a crystal.

*Today, with Yuki and Nick, about three hours later…*

“Are we even close yet?” Nick asks.

“No.” Yuki replies as they walk.

“…Now?”

“No.”

“………..Now?”

“NO!”

“…”

“…”

“…”

“…”  

Then Nick pops his lips.

“ARGH!  Don’t make me reach back there!”

"..." And Again Nick pops his lips.

Yuki's arm flexes, forcing herself not to smack him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 6, 2010)

*Back at Lamprey; Squirtle the Water Type Mischief Maker*

William had been back in Lamprey for about fifteen minutes now. He had enough time to have his Pokemon healed at the Center and was now comfortably setting on a bench. To his left sat Eon. The Psi Pokemon sat next to his Trainer with his legs crossed and in a deep state of meditation. If his own psychic senses wasn?t enough to tell William that, the small bands of dust and pebbles that circled Eon was also a clue. At Williams feet was Rex, his knew Pupiatar. He lay half buried in the soil. William half used him as a foot prop as CB mimicked a sword performer in the square. Although CB was adapt with his club, he was still getting frustrated because he couldn?t keep up with the man as he wielded two swords and CB only wielded one Club. With a growl CB slams his Bone Club on the ground.  ?If I could do that, then I wouldn?t have been so easily brushed aside by that Water Tail.? CB barks as he points toward the dull wielding man. * ?Well, if you?re so sure that two Clubs are better than one, why don?t you dig around and find yourself another club. They Dug Swoop out of the ground around here, I?m sure you can find another bone to make club out of.?* William says with a grin as Rex yawns within his shell. CB looks blankly at his master.

* What?s the matter? Haven?t you watched Rex enough to know how to dig??* William remarks with a cynical grin.  ?You?re an ass sometimes William, you know that?? CB asks as he crosses his arms over his chest allowing the Bone Club to come up parallel to his mask. * ?I might be an ass, but at least I?m a honest ass.?* William replies as he too folds his arms over his chest.  ?Could you children please be quite? I?m trying to concentrate.? Eon adds to the conversation not even missing a beat in his meditation.  ?Yeah, and I?m trying to get some rest, this new form is tiring.? Rex chimes in. William just shakes his head as CB?s eyes narrow.  ?Fine, besides that is a good idea.? CB snaps back as he plants his Club into the ground. Then with a lurch CB digs into the ground. Although it wasn?t as pretty as Rex?s it got the job done. As CB disappeared into the ground William?s gaze cuts upward as the thunderous beats of Swoops wings can be heard. William slightly jumps as something is dropped into his lap. Adjusting himself to a better upright position, Swoop lands with a light thud.  ?Me Swoop no see nothing.? the ancient Pokemon says with a grin. 

* ?Why are you talking like that? And what do you want me to do with this??* William asks as he holds up the leather aviator?s cap.  ?Aw, I thought that is how you humans thought us primitive beast to talk.? Swoop says with a widening grin. * ?And what has given you that idea.?* William asks Some girl was watching what her father said was a cartoon. That cartoon had a talking lizard that spoke like that. As far as the thing, I want to wear it.? Swoop replies as he rounds the bench and ends up standing on Rex, but the Pupitar seems to not notice. * ?You want to wear this??* William asks as he holds the cap up.  ?Yeah, yeah!? Swoop replies as he shakes his head. William shrugs as he holds the cap out. * ?Alright..?* William says. But as he is about to slide the cap down over Swoops head a stream of water slaps it from his hand. ?Squirt!? is what is heard as a blue blur speeds past William and Swoop. Looking to where the blur went the two see a Squirtle bending over picking the cap up. ?Squirtle? it yells as it runs away swing the cap over its head as it ran. William and Swoop only blankly stare as they hear footsteps coming up to their side.

?Get back here Squirtle, if you keep on running away, you?ll never be a trainer?s friend!? the man in a white lab coat says as he comes to a huffing stop. * ?That little turtle yours??* William asks as he thumbs in the way the Squirtle went.  ?No, no. That is a ?starter? Pokemon. The league gives them out to beginning trainers.? The man says with a smile. William?s eyes narrow, * ?And you are??* William asks as he folds his arms back over his chest. ?Oh, I?m sorry I?m Professor Pine, and you?? Pine replies. * ?William.?* William replies as CB surfaces holding a second bone. ?William is it? Wonderful to see a trainer with such strong looking and even rare Pokemon, you must be an excellent trainer.? Pine says with that ever that ever present smile. ?Oh I have an excellent Idea. If you?re interested that is.? Pine says as he looks over Swoop. * ?And what would that be??* William asks as he leans forward. ?Good, you seem interested. You seem to be a capable trainer, would you like to take that Squirtle as your own, of course you?d have to catch again.? Pine replies as he focuses back on William. * ?Sure, I like free Pokemon.?* William says as he pulls himself from his bench. ?Oh this will be more than a freebie, you?ll work for it, I promise.? Pine replies with a bigger grin.

Long Coast Gym
Skuntank sulked back into the shadows as it evaded the Flamethrower as it past by singing a little fur on its way by. ?Feisty one eh?? Sasori says. ?Lets see if we can?t curve that enthusiasm.? Sasori adds as he adjusts his stance. ?Use Smoke Screen followed by Toxic.? Sasori orders. ?T ank?? his Skuntank says with a growl as a cloud of black smoke erupts forward. The Charmeleon is covered in the smoke as the Skuntank flanks around just out of sight. Although the Charmeleon can?t see the Skuntank, it can hear it. But soon the sound of claws on  floor stops as the Skutank opens its mouth. From its mouth a foul purple liquid is sprayed.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 7, 2010)

*Heidi…*

“Wow…”  She whispered peeking through the bushes at the scene before her.  A man was speaking to another about the little pokemon sitting near him.  “It seems to really like him.”  she said in pokemon to the Mankey next to her, listening to the squirtle.  

“Humans are all alike.  You shouldn’t trust them.”  the mankey replied to her.

“You trusted me.”  She giggled looking at him.  

“Not the same.  You were a sweet young child.  Spiritomb immediately liked you.  So you were different.  Though sometimes I wonder if you’re more trouble than your worth.”

“Hey!  That’s not nice!”  she replied scowling at the Mankey who was in a laughing fit next to her.  

“Don’t listen to him Heidi.”  The Spiritomb said hovering next to her.  “He does not have a good sense of humor, as is expected of his kind.”

“Hey!”  It was the Mankey’s turn to get offended.  

“What?  I only speak the truth.  Your type can not take a joke.”

“Yeah…whatever…”  The Mankey waved the comment away as Heidi turned back to watching the huge man walking away with the squirtle.

“As I was saying.  You were a child, that is a full grown man and probably try to beat us up or something…”  The thought made the mankey glare at him and smash his hands together as if he was already challenged.

“I don’t know.  He looks nice…”  Heidi tilted her head a little then began to follow him silently through the brush.  

Mankey shrugged and began to follow as Spiritomb went in search of their bigger companion who was wandering a short distance away, uncaring of any humans nearby.

*Rin...*

Nothing yet...

*Nick...*

Capt obv you're doing great...


----------



## Gaja (Jul 7, 2010)

*Boxer*

The newly formed team of Boxer and Little Shell Shocker was on the road, yeah that was about the right term, as there was no where specific that they were heading. With only a pair of pants on Boxer was certainly the more "weird" one, but since it was sunny only the Squirtle that popped out of his hair once and didn't seem to go away would draw attention. At one point Boxer took a pokeball out holding it in front of him as he walked, somewhat aware of their followers.

"Hey let me ask you something..."

"Squuii?"

"Shouldn't you be in one of these?"

"SQUEEE!?!"

The little blue pokemon yelled out with a gansta look on his face, as if he wanted to say, "In that gay thing? You must be crazy!". A smile could be seen on the face of the giant trainer, his hand crushing the pokeball into pieces like it was made out of snow.

"Yeah, it's gay. Let's find some candy, Snickers would be good."

Climbing to the very top of Box's head Squirtle looked up front feeling like the man as he shot of a jet of water in a random direction. Boxer looked up at him and spotted a couple Mankeys sparing a bit further away.

"Let's see which one wins. We'll get that one into our team, next is a big one, like a Onyx, so we can travel properly."

It was decided, so the recently made trainer put his guitar case on the ground, sitting in Indian style and crossing his arms while he watched two Mankey go at it. Those two really wanted to find out which one of them was stronger, and Box liked that. Little Shell Shocker though made an exact copy of Boxer and sat in the very same position next to his trainer and looked at the two furry pokemon. All he did unlike Boxer was the he gave the signal to start the battle between the two which actually seemed to have pissed them of so they went straight at Boxer and Squirtle.

"Ow yeah?!? I like your spirit, so how about it? You feeling strong today?"

"Man..." ~ "key..."

The two fighting pokemon took a good hard look into Boxer eyes, acknowledging him as the stronger on the spot, so they took a seat in front of him. This was certainly not your everyday trainer, as all four of the shared a couple bananas and then went on to take a nap at a nearby tree. Yeah this guy Boxer had some weird methods but he wanted strong pokemon in his team.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 7, 2010)

*Heidi…*

“Did you see that?”  Heidi said excitedly.  “He just blew that thing up…you know that thing that some people keep you guys in…”

“Don’t remind me.”  Mankey replied with a huff as he walked beside her.  “I almost got stuck in one of those things.  Luckily I was able to pound that guy.”

“I remember…”  she rolled her eyes hoping she didn’t have to listen to that particular story again.  

“Just saying.”  He crossed his arms and bounced slightly as their other companions caught up with them.

“Why are you following that creature?” Kangaskhan asked, her hand laying gently on top of Spiritomb in her pocket.

“Who?  Oh him?”  Heidi asked as they come upon the mankey fighting.  “I don’t know…just…I…really don’t know…” she moved to step out of the bushes but Mankey grabbed her arm.

“That’s what I have been asking.”  Mankey replied not letting her arm go.  “See, just look.  He is going to start messing with my kind like I said.”

Heidi stopped and watched carefully but he didn’t seem to fight them and only offered them food.  “He’s not doing anything…”

Several moments pass while the small group watches the others carefully, but they move to a tree that offered shade and fell asleep.  “Nothing exciting now.  They are just sleeping.  We can leave.”

“Yes, for once I am in agreement with Mankey.”  Spiritomb replied looking at Heidi.

“Just leave him be.  You don’t want a man hanging around anyway…”  Kangaskhan shivered slightly.  “They are unsightly and expect you to…”

“To what?”  Heidi asked innocently.

“Never mind.  We should go.”

“Just…give me a second…” with that she snuck out of the bushes and headed over to the second group.  “I wonder….” silently she kneels at the top of his head and bends over looking at his face before gently poking his nose.

“Great.”  Mankey face palmed while the other two sighed.


----------



## Burke (Jul 9, 2010)

----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel 
S2E8 "_Forest Side Trouble_"​
Sam had been on the move for quite some time now. He was feeling a bit fatigued, but nothing too major as he did not feel the need to stop. Lamprey town was not that far away from where he was now. It was now that he was feeling a bit disturbed. Ever since he had left the crossroads, he could not help but notice a ruffling sound from within the trees.

The one responsible for this sound was none other than intrusive Croagunk. Since the end of the fight, its curiosity got the best of it, and it figured that instead of lazing around the forest, it would do something with its day. Although, it did not account that Sam would be quite the runner, and it was now feeling very tired.

Sam, growing annoyed with the rustling, decided that he would stop and see if it would.

Surprised by Sam’s sudden stop, Croagunk missed the next branch, and fell far down to the ground.

“Croagaaa!” It yelled in pain as it clutched its shin, which had been injured in the fall.

Sam, confused by the noises sudden stop, was shocked by the sound Croagunk emitted. He cautiously went into the brush where this awfully familiar sound was coming from.

Croagunk jumped back onto its feet with Sam’s sudden appearance, but it soon fell back down due to the pain.

“H-hey, don’t I know you?” Sam said figuring that the only Croagunk around with a reason for following him would be this one. He was a little unsure of what to do as he looked on at the hurt Pokémon.

Sam got closer to try and help, but Croagunk chopped the air warning him not to get any closer.

Something then clicked in Sam’s head. “You know, I’m going to the Lamprey town Pokécentre, if you would get into my Pokéball, I can take you there. They can help you.”

Croagunk saw Sam take out an empty ball, and backed away in anger. “Crooaaa” It croaked, half in anger, half in pain, but it saw the compassion in Sam’s face, and even though it would love for another option to appear, it figured it was for the best. 

Its brow unfurled, and its body stopped being tense as it looked down to the ground helplessly.

“There, that’s more like it.” Sam said as he pressed the button on the Pokéball, as Croagunk disappeared. The light faded without trouble as Croagunk was captured.

“Alright, now to carry on.” He said with a smile as he resumed his pace towards lamprey.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 9, 2010)

It was a nice nap, all was going well as in Boxer's jacked up mind he was probably beating on a giant chocolate pinnada or something as he felt something poking him in the nose. Dude he was sleeping, so he was in no mood to fight right now, rather he was in the mood to eat something. Blinking once he spotted a blond girl looking at him with a smile and poking him in the nose. Unaware of what exactly was going on Boxer slowly pushed himself up and looked at the blond Heidi.

"Hey, is this your tree?"

After all if it was he was invading property and people tended to not like that, and soon enough the two Mankey and his Squirtle woke up as well looking at the two somewhat weird. Little Shell Shocker however had none of it as he pointed at both the humans,

"SQUIE squi squiedlll?!? Huh?" (Alright which one of you two ate my snickers?!? Huh?)

"What? You got any of that, something about Kit-Kats or something? Yo you momma..."

"SQUUUEEE!!!" (Don't you "Yo momma" me, I'll quit being your baseball buddy.)

In this situation one could say that the two of them together tended to be somewhat grumpy when they woke up, ignorant of their surroundings as well, as Heidi's pokemon, their mankey and even Heidi herself went unnoticed for the duration of their wake-up talk. But seconds later Little Shell Shocker looked at Heidi weird and got up on Boxer's head.

"Hey who are you?" ~ "Squiertle?" (Same question)

It was a bit funny as the two of them stood there, opposite of Heidi where Boxer was three times her weight and more then twice her size, and yet he asked it with a certain manner, that one would not expect from him. Maybe his older sister beat those manners into him, who knows...


----------



## Kuno (Jul 11, 2010)

*Heidi…*

A look of confusion raced across Heidi’s face as she jumped back from the huge man.  She listened intently to the conversation as if he too could understand pokemon.  Heidi had followed a lot of humans over the years, and though many pretended to understand their companions, they never really did.  Though he seemed to get the jist of what the little squirtle was saying to him.

“It is nice not to be noticed…” Heidi thought to herself while she listened to the exchange between the two.  Normally, people immediately tried to question her, then the chase began, but he seemed different.  Confusion left her and it was replaced with a curiosity that she didn’t normally feel toward humans.  Finally, they acknowledged her.  “I…um…Heidi…”  Heidi stuttered out but stood her ground.

“Mankey!”  Her companion said coming out of the bushes.  “Man mankey key!”  He exploded hobbling toward her.  (“Damn!  Don’t talk to it!”)

“Spiritomb.”  A low baritone sounded from behind the mankey as the Kangaskhan approached with the Spiritomb in her pocket, referring to the mankey.  (“Follow him.”)

“What?  Why?”  Heidi said looking from the man to her pokemon and back again.  “What’s wrong with him?”

“Man mankey key!  Mankey man man key key man!”  mankey stood next to her and shook his fist.  (“He is human!  What other reason do I need but that?”)

“But…”  Heidi’s eyes were wide as she looked between the man and her friends.

“Kangas khan kan.”  The largest pokemon responded towering over everyone there.  (“Mankey is right.  We should go.”)

“I just want to…”  Heidi then looked back at the man and scowled.  ‘What do I want from him?’ she thought to herself then sighed as if she would walk away, but then she remembered a few things she had seen other humans do.  Straightening her spine she marched forward and stopped directly in front of the big man, stuck her hand forward which was slightly difficult because of their now close proximity.  Looked him directly in the eyes, as best she could, and said.  “I’m Heidi.  It’s nice to meet you.”

“Mankey…”  He sighed.  (“Fuck…”)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 12, 2010)

A creature that looks like a snake slithers past the pair as they walked quietly.  A rumble shakes the ground beneath their feet, as a large arbok charges out, making them flinch backwards, a bell around it’s neck the arbok’s eyes glow slightly from it’s owner’s spell, who was far away.

The pair’s eyes begin to blur and they pass out.  Yuki’s body laying across Nick’s stomach, their pokemon being tossed out of their pokeballs, asleep as well.

Yuki and Nick are the first to wake up to a voice, “Dammit Arbok, I can’t believe you used that on some random strangers!  Now it’s gonna take me six months to get everything together again!  And longer to find more unown!”

“I sorry master.  Arbok won’t do again.  Nuh-uh.” the snake replied.

“Wait!  That Arbok can talk!?” Yuki exclaims, trying to roll off nick…who was covered in tough scales.

“No miss.  Arbok talk normal.  You one us now.  Like friend.  He Totodile.  You Furret.” The snake says, in a  grammar-less pokemon speech.

“I don’t unders-…I DON’T GOT NO LEGS!” Yuki screams, putting up her stubby furret arms as she stands on her back legs, on Nick’s stomach.  “AHHH!!  Is there anyway to get us back!?  Wait…hold that thought.” she says, then takes off into the bushes, coming back seconds later, “I missed it…” Yuki mumbles, then looks up at the woman with the arbok, _‘One leg, the other synthetic…Check.  Raven hair…Check.   One colorless eye, the other solid black…Check.  Here’s the makings for the next horror movie right here.’_ she thinks to herself.

Yuki’s pokemon gather around her, “Marsh, marsh marshtomp?” Kip asks.  (Yuki, are you okay?)

“Wi-owu.  Wiowo  Wi.  Wiwiwi.” Riolu says, crossing his arms.  (She’s awways okay.  Bwink ov death an she wouwd be fine.)

“Umbreon.  Bre-bre-breon.” Scar says, sitting down, licking his paw.  (Riolu’s right, she couldn’t die even if it killed her.)

“Raaa…Rapidash.  Dash dash dash.” Rapidash neighs, stepping roughly on the ground.  (That’s no way to talk about your master.)

“Umbreon.  Um.breon, breon um.” Scar states, glaring up at Rapidash.  (Ha!  Like you’re one to talk.  You were pushed aside for that goldeen like a pile of miltank manure.)

“Raapidash…” Rapidash snorts.  (Take that back.)

“Umbreon.” (Never.)

“Rapidash.” (Last chance glow-ass.)

“Guys!  Guys!  Please, let’s try to get along.” Yuki says, putting her paws up, and her tail flicks.  She then feels a sudden jolt of pain being sent through her body.  She shivers as the pain stays, she looks behind her and exclaims suddenly, “NICK LET GO OF MY TAIL NOW!” as she smacks him across his jaws, roughly.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2010)

Irving didn't know what was coming over him. This was the first time he's ever felt this pumped to the fight a pokemon battle. Normally he would simply order his pokemon to avoid getting injured as much as possible while finding a way to run, but now he was actually enjoying the fight. 

"Happiny, Flamethrower!" He ordered. Happiny away, sending gouts of scorching fire at Heracross. They still were having a hard time scoring a hit, but he could tell that they were wearing him down. 

For Totodile, this change of attitude was frightening. While he still trusted his master Irving kept telling him to press on with the attack against Heracross, striking it with water guns whenever it tried to dodge Happiny's fire blasts. At least Heracross couldn't touch them with the constant rain of attacks. 

Eventually it was too much for Heracross. It couldn't get close enough to hit Totodile and Happiny, nor could it dodge all their attacks any longer. 2 flamethrowers and a water gun later, Heracross was down. 

Irving took out a pokeball from his pocket. He threw the pokeball at Heracross, and captured it.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 12, 2010)

*Simon*

Although the battle pace was around 100%, something just clicked inside Simon head as Sasori's pokemon used the smoke to hide. He came to the realization that every pokemon had something that worked for it and against it, and poison pokemon although not the strongest physically in this match were going head to head with Simon's. Sasori was really good at slowly pulling Simon into his game, where as Simon would have non of it.

"Flamethrower!"

He yelled out as Skuntank couldn't be heard, so the Domino city native knew that he had to attack then and there as to defend himself. If Sasori was going to use poison to slowly wear his pokemon, Simon would use Nova's strength in this one, and the solution in his mind was heat. Nova had no trouble with any type of fire, while Sasori's pokemon weren't so lucky. So it was time to turn it up, even if he didn't get them, the rising temperature would leave its mark, no doubt about it.

As the Charmeleon released its fire Skuntank fired of Toxic and the two attacks went head on into each other, creating a big explosion, as if one threw fire and petrol together. Charmeleon was in his element, this was exciting to him and he wanted to win, very much like Simon did.

"Nova follow the source of the attack, and use iron tail."

The dinosaur like pokemon sprinted of immediately into the smoke, he knew the direction from which the last attack came, and although the smoke still hindered his vision greatly Nova went in strong, he wanted to let the stinky bastard have one.

"Dra..."

Their additional spectator however had the time of his life, watching such cool pokemon go at it, and to him it was clear who had to win. Red pokemon were the best, so the little Dratini rooted for Nova, behind the glass window of the arena.
-----------------

*Boxer*

The two Mankey in the back sat down, holding their paws behind their backs as the scene unfolded, after all their friend was about to meet another, but what was up with their mankey brother over there. Couldn't he see Boxer's eyes and smell. That guy was probably the closest to having animal instincts but in a human body... In any case they showed discipline and remained seated while the humans did their human talk, such funny creatures.

Squirtle on the other hand was sitting on top of Boxer's head who, at that point was sitting on the grass, in the shade of the tree, both of their arms crossed as they looked at Heidi. Boxer looked into the small blond girl eyes and saw that she was a good person. Not quite like he was, good lol, but he liked that she didn't give much attention to his physique. Pointing up to Squirtle he answered in a deep, but normal tone.

"This is Little Shell Shocker, but I'm going to call him baby BL some time soon. And I'm Boxer."

That was it really, as to the guy age and hometown didn't matter much really. Not that he looked anywhere near 18. Or that it mattered that he was from Northwind... He looked however at the pokemon Heidi had behind her and then once again at the blond girl smiling.

"Hey want me to give you a piggyback ride?"

He pointed at his back and would regardless of Heidi's answer stand up and walk over to the grassy clearing, some 20 feet away from their current location. Little Shell Shocker was a fitting name, as he was at this point exactly that, shocked!!! How could he allow her to ride on his back just like that!!!! Was he crazy or something... Well that wasn't really the smartest way to put it, but he remained quiet as Box reached the spot and the two Mankey stood oposite of him awaiting instructions.

"Alright time to train you little piggies! First of you both gotta watch out for the jabs, when I watched you back there you each ate a bunch of them. Now for the stance from which to attack..."

With all that on his back Boxer assumed a muay thai stance and he two fighting pokemon mimicked him on the spot. It would turn out to be a great learning experience for the two, as at the end they both bowed to Boxer as a sign of gratitude, and leaving only minutes later, staring down Heidi's mankey on their way out, like they wanted to say, "He trained us, but not you. Hehe", but didn't do so out of respect. It was funny really, at least to Baby BL it was, while Boxer once again started walking in a direction, no idea where he was going though.

"Heidi how come you understand what they say?"

Although she didn't say that she could, Boxer noticed it, every time one of her pokemon spoke, she didn't ask what is it, or anything like that, but seemed to take it in and go with it. Along with a couple other signs he wasn't 100% sure about it, but wanted to know. It was seriously cool.


----------



## Burke (Jul 13, 2010)

----------------------------------------
Samuel Sentinel 
S2E9 "_A Healthy Pokémon is a Happy Pokémon!_"​
Lamprey Town slowly came into view as the trees surrounding Sam thinned out. He would have loved to have shared the sight with Turtwig, but he knew that it along with all his other Pokémon, needed medical attention.

Trees were soon replaced by people, Pokémon, and pavilions. Sam was in awe at the diversity of the Pokémon crowd. A woman told Sam where the nearest Pokécentre was, and he was soon on his way.

He moved through the automatic doors of the Pokécentre, and went up to the front desk where a Blissey stood.

“Uh, is nurse joy here?” Sam asked the Pokémon.

“Blissey!” It said cheerfully as it waddled on to the back room. It soon came back out with nurse joy following behind.

“How can I help you.” She asked with a smile.

“Well Nurse, all of my Pokémon are injured from battle, and they need your magic touch.” 

“Well I’m flattered, just give your Pokéballs to me and we’ll take care of the rest.”

“Alright, but there’s something you have to know about this one,” he said holding up Gible’s Pokéball which he had cleverly put in his pocket, separate from the others, “This is quite the crazed Gible, and I think it best you strap it down tight before it comes to. The last Pokécentre we went to required extensive repairs.”

“Oh my, well thank you for telling me before hand, we have a mild sedative for those kinds of Pokémon.”  She assured, and with that, he handed her all five of them. “Oh, and if you don’t mind my asking, were you by chance caught in that nasty fight with that team mystic?”

“Yeah, things kind of got hairy, and I made a ...bold retreat. Why, did lamprey get attacked?”

“It didn’t, thank goodness; I think it might have something to do with lamprey not having a gym, although, I did fear for the starter Pokémon breeding centre. What city were you in?”

“Oh, uh, Merri Town.”

“Merri Town? Oh my, well, how did you get here so quickly?”

“That is a very long story.” He said scratching his head. 

“Well anyways, I’ll get right to tending to your Pokémon.” And with that, she and Blissey went off to the back room.

Sam found a chair, and it was there he sat for about thirty minutes until Nurse Joy returned with his Pokéballs. 

“Here are your Pokémon, but this one oddly enough didn’t want to go back into the ball.” She said as Blissey came from the back room carrying Turtwig.

“ Hey! Feel alright buddy?” Sam said excitedly as he took Turtwig into his arms.

“Twig Turtwig!” It said with a smile.

Sam then pocketed the rest, and with Turtwig in tow, gave his goodbye to the nurse.

It was from there that Sam found a local ‘Pokémon trainer’ shop, and he decided to go in and browse.

He gladly discovered a one shouldered backpack similar to his own, except this one had six Pokéball holders on the strap.

With a smile, he bought this, as well as some Pokéblock, and a few treatment sprays for injuries, and various afflictions. After paying for this with his funds, he transferred all of the items from the old backpack to the new one, and arranged the Pokéballs on the strap by capture order.

Feeling refreshed, and with Turtwig at his side once more, he figured it was time to seek out William. Whatever possessed him to do so is unknown.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2010)

*Lamprey; Chasing Around the Blue Blur*

 

~ Four and a Half hours ago.

"So are you still interested in befriending Squirtle?" Pine asks anxiously. William's eyes cut in the direction that the small blue turtle Pokemon had ran off to.  "Hey, boss. lets do it. That little reptile still has my hat!" Swoops screeches as he beats his wings. * "Dose that hat mean that much to you?"* William asks in return as he rubs his chin. "My, my. If I didn't know any better I would almost swear that you understood what that Aerodactyl just said." Pine says with a bit of a weary smile as he looks at the large rock flier. * "Understand Pokemon? You must have been out in the sun to long doc if you think I can understand Pokemon talk."* William say with a grin as he stands to his feet.  "Yeah out in the sun too long!" Swoop, CB, Rex and Eon all say in unison agreeing with their trainer. 

* "As far as catching that Squirtle and training it. Yeah. I'll do that much for you."* William says as he pulls three Pokeballs from an inner vest pocket. "Excellent, here is a new Pokeball. He broke the last one he had. Oh and good luck." Pine says as he hand William a Pokeball. William recalls Rex, Eon and CB as the good professor waves and leaves. * "Alright Swoop hit the skies, track that turtle down."* William says while clapping his hands. * "And be sure to signal me when you spot it, no need to start the battle early and what not."* William adds as he starts to walk in the direction that the Squirtle had waddled off in. Shoving his hands in his pockets Swoop's massive shadow passed overhead. "My that boy seemed like a nice fellow." Pine says with a smile as he heads back toward his office.

A woman's scream here, a jet of blue water there. But it always seemed that William arrived on the scene one or two minutes too late. A soaked woman, a drenched fruit seller. All had the same story. A strange Squirtle carrying an aviator's cap had squirted them and ran. William pulled his left hand across his face each time he was pointed in the direction the rambunctious little water type had ran toward. Talking with Pine even put them far enough behind that Swoop was having a hard time finding it or even picking up it's trail. William was beginning to see why Pine said he was going to have and work for this one, half the battle was finding the runt. "Squirt!!" a cry rang out as a older man came rolling out of a house. "Bwaaaaaaa!" he yelped as he rolled out into the street and with a plop hit the ground in front of William. Cocking an eyebrow William walks over and checks the fellow he is soaked to the bone. "Devil Squirtle!" the man yells as he quickly pops to his feet.

He points at his front door wildly as the mischievous blue reptile step out of the house onto the porch with a -clack, clack-. It chuckled wildly as it swung the aviator's cap over it's head, "Squirt, squirt, squirt!" it laughs as it darts to the left. * "Oh no you don't!"* William growls as he chases the small creature back toward the park. 

~ Fifteen Minutes ago~   

* "Alright rug rat, time to come with me."* William says as he finally catches up with the Squirtle. "Squirt.." it says as it stops running. It locks eyes with William before grabbing at his left's eye's lower lid. Pulling down he sticks his tongue out at the trainer. "Squirt!" it says. * "Is that how you want to play eh? Fine two can play."* William says as he psychically pulls CB's Pokeball. The Squirtle looks on puzzled as the Pokeball floats in mid air, -CLICK- the button on the center of the ball depresses releasing the Pokemon within.  "S'up." CB says to the Squirtle as he appears. Sweat forms on the blue reptiles face as he looks at the Cubone that held two Bone Clubs in it's grip. "Squirtle!" it shouts in a gurgled tone as a stream of water flew toward CB. But that level of attack was nothing to CB, he had been in way too may battles.

Hell he took an Aqua Tail from a Tyranitar and was still able to move. Spinning the Bone Club in his right hand CB casually deflected the small water attack. Then with a  "My turn!" CB lobs the other Bone Club into a Bonemerange. "Squirt!" the Squirtle shouts as it narrowly avoids the first attack. Breathing hard it looks back and traces along the Bonemarange's flight path and parries to the left as the attack came back. But all was according to plan, CB had distracted the Turtle long enough for Swoop to set up his fly attack. A small gleam in the sky shines for just a second as Swoop dive bombs down, the poor Squirtle didn't even know what was coming, well at least he wouldn't know until it was too late. 

*DABOOOM*

A could of dust covers the battle field as the very ground seemed to rumble under the impact. William waves the dust away from him with his hand, but when that wasn't enough he used a psychic pulse to whip the dust away. Standing triumphantly, with goggles in mouth, on and over the Squirtle Swoop only smiled as swirls formed in the little guys eyes, "Squir..." it says as William motions for Swoop to move over, which he did with a grin. -Ping!- the Pokeball bounces off the Squirtle as a red light sucks it up. Swoops attack hit so hard that the ball didn't even shake. The red glowing button goes dull as the Pokeball locks closed. * "Mine now."* William says with a grin as he walks over and picks the Pokeaball up.  "Hey, put this on my head." Swoop says with a muffled tone. * "Alright, hand it over."* William says as he takes it away from Swoop. 

Swoop lowers his head as William motions for him to do so and with a slip and a rip, as Swoop's ears rip through the cap, it is place on his head. William adjust it for a second and then pulls the goggles down over Swoop's eyes. Amazingly they fit well. * "Alright lets get this troublemaker to the Pokemon Center.*

~Present~ 

William walks out of the Center and picks up on Samuel's presence. _Took him long enough William thinks as Crossroad Bluffs is only a three hour walk and here it was five hours later. With a grin William releases Swoop and hops on his back. * "Alright, land us on the top of the Poke Mart over there."* William says as he points to where he wants to go. Sure he could have Teleported over there, but he has never ridden a dinosaur before. With a nod Swoop flies straight up and several moments later lands softly on the Mart's roof. Hoping off Swoop's back William falls to a sit on the edge as Swoop lowers his head down over the ledge of the edge.

Long Coast Gym~ 

Simon was starting to get into the battle and use his head, this filled Sasori's heart with joy, but sadly he was still going at it full throttle. And that lead to bad choices and even exhaustion. Every Gym had it's Unique features. It could be anything from Northwind's Hot springs to Soulfright's stalagmites. Sasori's Gym's special feature was the floor. Although it looked like normal wood it was more like dirt or sand so Pokemon could use attacks like Dig easily. And that is what Sasori was planning on using in his favor. "Shuntank, Dig!" he shouts. From the smoke, "Tank!" can be heard as the Poison Pokemon burrows into the soft floor.

Needless to say, the Iron Tail missed. And with Skuntank underground hitting it was going to be a hard thing to do. "Now Skuntank, use Sludge Bomb!" Sasori commands. Deep under the floor Skuntank nodded as it burrowed around. Reaching the surface right next to the highly angered Charmeleon, Shuntank fires a poisonous ball of toxins at the fire type before slinking back into the ground. _


----------



## Burke (Jul 14, 2010)

A sudden rushing sound came from behind Sam as he stood in front of the Pok?mart. Various shop goods were scatters from a gusting wind.

?What in the....? Sam said as a turned to the source of the disturbance 

As he turned, he suddenly found himself face to face with a recently descended Aerodactyl, and a particularly smug William. 

?Oh, William,? He said after the craziness settled, ?I figure that you?ve seen the nurse already.? He expected an obvious answer.

Turtwig saw Aerodactyl, and a look of anger swept over its face. Sam noticed its tenseness and bend down next to him. ?Hey buddy, you don?t have to be like that, they?re... friendly... sort of.?

He stood with a half hearted laugh.

?Oh hey, guess who I ran into? Sam said as he reached for the second to last Pok?ball on the strap. He tossed it into the air with one hand, and caught it with the other. Sam pressed the center button, and with a flash of red light, the infamous Croagunk appeared.

?Look familiar?? He smiled.

The Croagunk took a look at its new confusing surroundings until it looked up at the roof towards its company. She noticed the Aerodactyl that had disrupted her sleep in the forest was now right in front of her.

?Croooo....? She began to croak and gurgle rather loudly, as if out of anger.

?What?s that all about? Is... Is it saying anything in particular?? He asked. ?Honestly I don?t know what?s wrong with him.?

With that Croagunk turned and looked back at Sam. Then in one motion, it did a complete turn, and caught him with a jab in the stomach.

?Oof!? He exhaled as he bent down followed by a few coughs. ?Wh- what are you laughing at?? He said referring to William and Swoop who both took joy in the occurrence.

A ding came from the Pok?dex in Sam?s pocket. He looked at what it had to say, and became quite embarrassed. 

?Well... it looks like this Croagunk I?ve captured is.... a girl.? He said as Croagunk folded her arms.

He stood and extended Croagunk?s Pok?ball, returning her to it. 
?Well, that sure was... *cough* something. So... anything new with you??


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2010)

*Lamprey: A Question Asked, then Answered*

 

Swoop was still laughing over the fact that Sam was jabbed in the stomach by his own Pokemon. Hell William figured that being called the wrong sex would bring violent tendencies from him as well. Swoop pulled himself together shortly after Sam asked if William if anything was new with him. Reaching for his inner coat pocket his motion is cut off as a flash of white light poured up and out of it. With an arching fall it washes over the ground by Samuel's feet. "Squirtle!" the rambunctious little turtle shouts as it locks eyes with Sam. "Squirt!" it shouts with a gurgled tone as a jet of water hit the boy in the face. "Squirt, squirt, squirt!" it laughed as it slapped it knees as a shocked look feel over Sam's features. Then before either of the boys could react it sticks it's tongue out and darts for the entrance of the town.

Motioning with his head Swoop nods and takes off. A scream from the mart is heard as products are blown around again. With an  "I'm coming to get ya!" Swoop is off after the Squirtle. William only shakes his head as Swoop flies off after the little devil. Then dropping from the ledge he vanishes in a Teleport appearing in front of Samuel. The rings in his hat marking his reappearance. * "Well, you've met my newest acquisition."* William says with a bit of a grin as he pulls a handkerchief from one of his pockets. * "As far as whats has your frog copping an attitude, seems that Swoop woke her up when he flew through the forest during our battle."* William adds to answer all of Sam's questions. Looking back at the entrance of the town William now knows why Samuel took a little longer. 

* DaBOOOOOOM!!!*

The ground slightly shakes as Swoop dive bombs down on Squirtle again. From the impact point the two boys see a pillar of dust rise. * "Seems that Swoop caught him."* William says lazily as at the site of the impact Swoop stood grinning as he loomed over Squirtle triumphantly for the second time in one day.


----------



## This Is Sparta (Jul 14, 2010)

Baracus H. Powerhausen awoke from a slightly long slumber in his bed, staring up at the ceiling and yawning. He let out a tiny fart and then immediately hopped out of the bed, giggling and fanning his face. He went to the large mirror positioned on his door and checked himself out, flexing his muscles and nodding his head. "I make flexing in the mirror look _good_."

His watch started beeping loudly, snapping him out of his flexing daze. He ripped it off his wrist and threw it at the far wall. "Damn thing, always interrupting me." Then he remembered why exactly he had set his watch. "Oh, damn! I need a Pokémon!" 

He quickly threw on a business suit and some glasses that were lying around and threw open the door, shooting down the stairs and straight out of his house. It was a scorcher outside, the sun hovering over him, almost as if it was only ten feet above him. He grunted and continued running toward the lab. He almost smashed through the door, but stopped himself just short of it, patting himself down and straightening out his suit so he looked presentable for Professor Deciduous. 

The door opened and Baracus stepped in, walking straight over to Professor Deciduous's desk. "Professor Deciduous, I'm here as you requested." 

The professor stood up from his desk and adjusted his glasses, running his hand through his thinning brown hair and trotting over to a small exhibit in the middle of the room. "Ah, Baracus, good to see you made it. I've got three Pokémon here for you to choose from. Choose wisely, though, as this Pokémon will forever be imprinted onto you, and shall forever be part of you. Now, go ahead." 

Fearing nothing, Baracus immediately extended his arm out and took the one in the middle. "I'll take this one, Professor." 

"Ah! Good choice, my boy! That there is Charmander, a fire-type." 

Baracus pressed the button in the middle of the Poké Ball, releasing the creature from its suite. The little orange creature yipped and bit into Baracus's lower leg. Baracus grunted and removed the Pokémon from his leg. 

"He's a feisty little rugrat," the professor said, smiling. "But if he did that because he didn't like you, you'd probably be missing that leg by now. In fact, I'm pretty sure he does indeed like you already. Must be something to do with how quickly you chose him." 

Baracus laughed and picked the little creature up, looking into its eyes. "We're gonna be friends, I can tell. And we're gonna kick some major foo ass, you better believe that. Now, come on! Let's go find us a foo to pity."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 15, 2010)

*Heidi?*

?Mankey?? (?See?? ) Mankey said watching walk away and train the other pokemon.  ?Man mankey man. Key key man?? (?He?s just like the rest.  Can we go now??)

?In a minute??  Heidi responded watching the giant of a man as he walked around, the squirtle on his back.  

?Kangaskhan kanga han.  Han kanga Kangaskhan.?  (?He is right.  Please Heidi let us go.?) the large kangaroo pokemon said softly behind them.

?Spiritomb, spirit tomb tomb.? (?They are right, let us leave this place.?)the last of the three responded stretching out from the pouch of the Kangaskhan and putting his head next to her?s.

?Can?t you feel it?  He is different.  Boxer is?strange??  She talked softly and didn?t look at the three pokemon, only stared at the man intensely as he worked the pokemon.  Then he turned his attention back to her and started to walk.  Hesitating only a second Heidi sped up and walked beside him.  Her eyes glowed as she looked up at him.  ?Can?t you understand them?  You seemed to earlier??  She frowned slightly looking at the ground and shrugged.  ?I guess it?s something I learned over the years.?

The three pokemon gave off a unified sigh and followed after Heidi and the man that has seemed to change things in their lives.


*Nick?*

?Hee hee hee??  Nick said thickly, the furry tail clamped between his jaws causing the sound to become muffled.  He dropped Yuki?s tail and licked his large chops then pauses for a moment.  ?Sorry, I just couldn?t help myself.?  he then began to laugh before pausing again.  ?You taste good if that is any consolation.?  He gave a tooth grin then looked down at himself.  

?Now this is a strange predicament we have gotten into, don?t you think??  Nick twisted one way and then the other, looking down at his now blue body, long tail, and red spikes.  ?What do you guys think?? he turned toward his pokemon.

?A Totadile suits you.?  Mimey said covering his mouth and giggling.

?It is a good look.?  Twiggy responded sitting down next to him and turning his head slightly.

?That means I can be the trainer now!?  Ditto exclaimed and concentrated turning into Nick.  ?There.  At least no one will take you!?  he tossed his fist into the air and pretended to be Nick, by prancing around, laughing, dressing up, and giving orders.

?I don?t act like that!?  Nick said jumping into the air, his little feet swinging widely.

?YES YOU DO!?  They all exclaimed in unison.


----------



## Burke (Jul 16, 2010)

Sam hastily took a towel out of his own pack, and proceeded with drying himself.

?Well, I?d be lying if I said that wasn?t surprising.? He said after his face was once again dry. ?Is it mean to say that I?m glad that you now have a Pok?mon that doesn?t listen to you? I gotta say, I don?t think that your psycho magic can cure that one.? He put the towel back into his pack, and shouldered it.

?Speaking of, that violet guy, the one related to this team mystic, I kind of left him behind. Might not?ve been the best move, but it was kind of an emergency for my Pok?mon.? He said as he petted Turtwig. ?Now, it might be a lack of my better judgment, but I have this feeling in me that makes me want to find more about these attacks than just go around collecting badges. I don?t know what it is, but I figure that if these people aren?t stopped, there won?t be any more gyms to battle in.? He was oddly more intense than he had ever been before.

Sam got up from Turtwig side, and saw a phone on the side of the Pok?Mart. He figured that it would be best if he checked in on Cirus Falls. He dialed in the number of his dad?s fitness gym, and finally got through. 

William jumped down from the roof, and Swoop soon descended to his side. William took out a Pok?ball, and returned his Squirtle. 

What followed was a lengthy conversation between Sam and his parents. There was talk about Cirus Falls being fine, and how his mother wanted him to come home. He had to convince her otherwise. He even cleverly left out the part about the scooter being lost.

The transmission ended as Sam hung up.

From behind him he heard a teasing voice. *?Called home to mommy huh??* 

?What William, are you not concerned about your parents??


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 19, 2010)

*Lampery, I see you.*

 William scratched his chin as Samuel talked. He really didn't care about the badges. He really only cared about power at that moment, Eon's influence, and now that Samuel had mentioned it he too was interested in the attacks that Team Mystic had arranged. Not for the same reasons of course, if Samuel only knew that William interest was centered around how they can help him. Not if they could be stopped. William's hand moved from his chin to the back of his head. He wonder if he could get Team Mystic's attention.   "Me Swoop got him!"[color] Swoop says as the wind around William picks up as a light thud echoes off the ground as the swirly eyed Squirtle is dropped.  "Good, good." William says as he pulls the rebellious reptiles Pokeball out. At least for this moment his mind was taken off Mystic.   

 "And why do you insist on talking like that?" William asks as the turtle vanishes in a beam of red light.  "It's fun ^^" Swoop replies as Sam gets off the phone with whom ever he had called. William's attention immediately turned to the boy as he hear he reviver slam onto the disconnect bar. * "Calling home to mommy huh?"* He teased. But the question that followed his tease lead to a bit of silence. William's eyes narrowed as he thumped at the rings in his hat. That was a rather personal question. What did he care about William's family and concerns therein. It didn't matter though, he really had nothing to hide, so pulling his arms to his chest he folds them. * "My step parents live in a small community in the shade of Blast Mountain. Nothing special there. No Centers or Gyms. Not even a Pokemart. There is only one stop sign in the entire community and it's in front of the grocery store/ post office."* William says as he rocked on his feet. * "Probably not twenty people in the whole place."*

William's focus seemed to fade as he pulled a hand to his face. Rubbing the X shaped scar under his right eye, that is when Sam may notice that his right eye is a little darker then his left. A constant reminder of the events of a year ago.  "Mah mother and father died aboot ah year ago. We were in th' mountains 'round Snow Point heading tae ah dig site. We were overtaken by ah white oot. Mah parents dennea survive th' disaster and I almost died. If it weren't fer CB I probably would 'ave." William says as he seemed to be far from Lamprey at that moment. 

At that moment Samuel may have noticed a change in William's mannerisms. Eon's hold slipped and the real boy emerged. But that slip was monetary as Eon struck back out regaining his grip on the boy. Shaking his head furiously William snaps out of his daze. * "But that is neither here nor there. That was a long time ago."* William says sharply.       

In the distance a trash can rustled as small beady eyes can be seen shining in the light. It's focus was on William entirely. Well to be more specific the rings in William's hat.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2010)

A week has passed since the region-wide attack initiated by Team Mystic. Most of Sairu has been rebuilt, but the damage is still there. Challenges to the Pokemon League have been suspended so that the Elite 4 may continue with their work in helping the cities. 

That didn't mean pokemon battles stopped. Gym Leaders were beginning to recieve challenges once again, and all but one of them have resumed their duties. The spirit of adventure did not die yet in Sairu, and in fact the attack ended up driving many to train harder so that a tragedy like this would never happen again.

Perhaps that was why Irving was battling much more frequently than he was seeing the sights, Rotom mused. Right now it and its master was fighting against a wild corphish. 

"Rotom, protect!" Irving ordered. A crabhammer that could've hurt much more had Rotom not raised its protective wall struck it suddenly. 

It didn't need an order to know what to do next. Rotom unleashed a burst of electricity at close range, knocking out the corphish. 

"RORORORO!" It laughed, sending a few more bolts through corphish so that it can watch corphish twitch. This was the 4the corphish they had beaten together today in Long Coast's swamps. They had been training all week, fighting various pokemon by themselves or in groups. 

Irving sighed. While his newly captured Heracross loved to fight, his Rotom had a love for watching others get hurt in hilarious ways. Which to Rotom meant anyone except itself. Irving hoped that giving Rotom intensive training would give it discipline, but so far it hasn't worked.

Speaking of Heracross, the blue beetle was fighting against a Crawdaunt a few meters away. It was an even fight, with Crawdaunt's claws clenched tightly around Heracross' horn, while Heracross steadily pushed back his enemy. Despite getting along with the team, Heracross didn't like being ordered around, unless he's getting beaten down, so Irving only rarely ordered him to attack.

"Dilediledilediledile!!!" A frightened voice squealed when Crawdaunt lifted Heracross up.

"Happiny!" A jovial yelp followed when Heracross tried to fling Crawdaunt away.

Behind Irving were his two other pokemon, Totodile and Happiny. Totodile was his first and oldest pokemon, a cowardly lion whom Irving trusted. He's expressed disdain of Irving's latest tendencies to accept fights willingly and Irving knows it, but years of running away from enemies has given him the speed and agility not to get injured. It didn't make him any less frightened though.

Happiny was Irving's youngest pokemon. While he's incredibly reluctant to use her in combat, Happiny can hold her own despite her youth. As of late she's taken to using Irving's camera more often than he does, taking snapshots of whatever she fancies. She also found a smooth stone recently, which she's placed in her pouch like the eggs her evolved form has. 

"CROSS!" Heracross lifted Crawdaunt into the air, and slammed it onto a nearby tree. It let go of Heracross' horn, and when it did Heracross landed a punch to its gut, finally defeating Crawdaunt. but Crawdaunt gave him a good fight, so instead of bragging about his latest win he helps Crawdaunt up, who then leaves along with the rest of the corphish with grudging respect. 

"Great work everyone, but it's time for us to get back to town." Irving said,eliciting a cry of happiness from Totodile and one of disappointment from Heracross. Today's training had to be postponed for now. Today was the way he was coming back from his expedition, and he had to meet up with him now.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 22, 2010)

*Yuki* glares at Nick, then looks at ditto, “Definitely you.  But, ditto, when you talk, make it a little more annoying, you don’t have it quite right.  Oh I forgot you were there Nick.”  she scoffs, flicking her furry tail.  Another chomp to her tail, but quickly releasing.

“Being a Furret shouldn’t be much different, considering you didn’t have legs in the first place.”  Nick says, sending an insult right back to Yuki.  

“Tch.” Yuki says, turning her back on Nick who does the same thing.  Yuki’s tail shines like steel, while Nick’s gets covered by water.  The tails collide sending them flying forward.  “What the hell!?”

“I was about to ask you the same thing!” Nick replies.  

The Arbok slithers over, “Arbok think you need work together…”

The woman shakes her head, “It’ll wear off in anywhere between a couple days and a week.” she says, “But until then I recommend enjoying your time as pokemon.  So, we will let you be.” she says, walking away.

“Argh…Fine.  Let’s just go.” Yuki says, slinking off very quickly.  As they exit the forest, they see a town, in the center of it, covered in a crystal.  “Nick, Nick you see that?” she says, pointing a stubby paw towards the crystal.

“I got a bad feeling about this.” Scar mumbles, shivering slightly.

“Yeah, me too.  Well, c’mon we should go, see if there’s something we can do to help.” Yuki says, slinking upto a person, the rest of the group near, “Hey is there anything we can help out with?” she says, but all the person heard was, “Fur, furret, ferret, furr, et?”

“You’ve got some beautiful pokemon Young‘un, very social too.” The old man says to Ditto, who was still Nick.

*Hunter...*

“Piplup, pipluppipluppiplup.” a piplup sings, walking next to it’s Trainer, a short girl wearing a black coat that engulfs her body, a white western hat, her long pale blue hair flowing loosely behind her.  Lifeless blue eyes staring into the distance, as if she were in thought or bored with life.

“Piiiplup  Pippippip!” The piplup growls, noticing a girl all in white, hair included, seeing a pokeball on her, The piplup decided she wanted to battle.  “Pip?” it asks it’s trainer.

“…” The trainer nods, tugging on the girl’s hair, just enough to get her attention.  After the girl was noticed, silently, she points at her Piplup, then to the pokeball.  “…?” She looks at the girl in white questioningly, hoping she was understood.

_‘You’re so boring…And you’re too spastic…No point to being so uptight…Oh, Uptight is better than being too loose and naïve…Tch…Gah!  I give up with you’re emotional crap.’ The girl battles with herself in her mind._


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 22, 2010)

*Hime*

"Oh... you w-wish to battle?" She asks shyly, looking down the whole time. Her Chikorita looked battle ready, getting into it's battle stance. She looked away, then back at the girl, waiting for some reaction. Seeing none, she shrugged stiffly, "I guess I could... I'm not really doing anything..."

"Chikochikorita!" The pokemon let out a battle cry, watching the Piplup, waiting for the trainer to call out a move.

(Short reply, lemme get the hang of this)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 22, 2010)

*Hunter*

The girl gives a nod, the Piplup puffing out it’s chest, “Piplup!” it screams, as the trainer gives a grin, throwing her fist in the air, then stomping twice, the piplup sprinting forward, then puts up it’s wing to use a pound attack.  Assessing the situation, pokemon types and Piplup’s known moves.  She loudly scuffs her shoe in the rocky dirt around her, telling Piplup to dodge.

“…!” Piplup trips as the pound was about to hit, spinning then falling forwards.  Then she scrambles to her feet, getting ready to dodge, but she is more of a juggernaut than a dodger.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 22, 2010)

*Hime*

"A-ah! Uhm... Chikorita! Use Razor Leaf!" Hime called out, totally lost already. She had never had a real battle, and this was the first time she ever, _ever_ agreed to do a Pokemon battle with a complete stranger. Well... as the saying goes, 'First Time For Everything' applied in this situation.

Chikorita stomped onto the ground, twirled it's leaf twice, and let out a shower of Razor Leafs.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 23, 2010)

*Watch the Sky for Me....*

 Present Day~ 

* "Now this is getting pathetic boys, I thought four on one would be better odds then this."* William sighs as the four trainers he is fighting pull out their last Pokeball yet. "Shut it Attack Pattern boy!" one of them, supposedly an Ace Trainer, shouts as he tosses his Pokeball to the ground. ~PING!~ the small orb cries as it bounces off the ground. "MUK!!" a gurgeling sloppy voice echoes as a foul stench fills the air. "Yeah!" the one to his left shouts as he too tosses his Pokeball to the ground. "Mag!" an electonic voice cuts through the air as a floating form appears. "Go Champ!" the third boy says as he tosses his Pokeball out, "Choke!" the fighter blares as it strikes a pose in the fading light. ~ping!~ the last Pokeball echoes as the, still nonspeaking, fourth opponent throws his last Pokemon out as well. "Smerg." the little Artist says as it reaches around and grabs it's tail. 

Folding his arms over his chest as he examined the competition. * "Let me get this straight. You slackers sent out a Muk, a Magnimite, a Machoke and another Smergle. And your four of the top trainers in Long Coast? That's kind of funny if you think about it."* William chuckles with a wide over confident grin. "Well what's so special about your team? All you have out is that Cubone, Pupitar, weird Kadabra and that... um Aerodactyl. It's the only special thing in your roster." the Ace Trainer barks as he points an accusing finger William's way. * "What's so special about my team? Well it's beating you four down, now isn't it?"* he replies smugly. * "Tell ya what, how about I do this for ya, I'll end this match so you can go and heal your Pokepals, hows that?"* William says with amusement as he flicks the rings on his hat. 

"Well unless your giving up I don't see that happening, Muk here is going to make short work of your whole team. He's my strongest." the Ace replies as he thumbs his nose. My he was confident in his Pokemon's ability. That grin William was wearing fell to a scowl as he pushed up on his hat with his thumb. The rings clang seductively to a set of teal colored ears that was listening from a distance.  "What's the word Boss?",  "Want us to beat on them a bit?",  "Or maybe I can cut them up with my cubs, yes?" Swoop, Rex and CB asks as they look over to the other team of Pokemon.  "No. We shall simply destroy them and make an example of them.  A showing of our true power. Give the command William." Eon interjects as the spoon in his hand twist and contorts under his Psychic control. * "Yeah that dose sound like a good plan there Eon, lets do it."* William replies as he pulled his hat back down over his forehead. 

"I don't know what your trying to pull. But acting like you can understand your Pokemon isn't going to throw my game off at all." the Ace barks as he points throws his hand forward, his coat making a loud swoooshing sound in the wind. "Sludge Bomb!" he Shouts. * "Who said anything about understanding? Oh and Group Pattern Zeta."* William replies as his Pokemon team springs into action. With a,  "Tar!!" Rex thrust out into the center of the battle field as the openings in his body started to pour out rivers of sand. Kicking about in a counterclockwise motion he kicks up one hell of a Sandstorm. The blob of raw sewage that Muk had tossed is now a blind projectile as it is swallowed by the sand. Muk's, as well as the rest of the non steel opponent Pokemon, eyes widen as they are quickly dragged into the blistering sands. William's other Pokemon grin, the first phase of the pattern was set up, now it was time for the second phase. Attack. With thunderous wing beats, what else would stone wings produce??, Swoop ascends into the skies CB runs head long into the raging storm. Eon's body lightly glows blue before it vanishes in a blur of colors. 

The sound of combat soon starts as each Pokemon fought in the blinding sands. While the ever opportunistic Swoop circled overhead like a vulture of the night, waiting for the first signs of weakness. The first sign of 'blood' in the water. The devious lizard didn't have to wait long, and is the first to attack as the Machoke stumbles from the swirling cloud waving it's hands in front of it's face, trying to clear it's head.  "~CUSSSK~Pilot to bombardier~CUSSSK~, ~CUSSSK~Pilot to bombardier~CUSSSK~, target is a go!~CUSSSK~" Swoop screeches as he folds his wings in. William slaps his face and pulls down to his chin. Why he let Swoop watch this old war movies is beyond him. With a roll the Aerodactyl throws himself into a spin. Like back in Lamprey the ground vibrated when Swoop dive bombed in. Dust kicked up as the opposing trainers catch their balance. "Machoke!" it's trainer cries, but it was too late, as the dust cleared Swoop stood with chest out and teeth gleaming triumphantly, he had won. 

The rest of the opponent's Pokemon didn't fair any better. In the next moment a superheated Magnimite flies out of the rotating cloud of sand on a stream of fire. It hits the ground with a clank as CB walks out both Clubs gripped tightly in hand. It's trainer runs up to it as a pulse fires through the area. With a psychic wave Eon clears away the cloud exposing the last four combatants. In dead center of the field stood Rex, in his gaping Maw was the Smergle, seemed it was bitten to unconsciousness. But even more impressive was Eon. He held the Muk about three meters off the ground with his Psychic attack. Clamping down with his free hand Eon ends the battle by literally crushing the Pokemon with his mind.  * "Looks like that is match boys."* William chimes as the ball of sludge hits the ground.

Sometime Later~ 

William sat on a bench in town, he was watching the sky. There he waited for something interesting to happen.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2010)

Despite the tragedy last week, Long Coast still continues to be a vibrant city. Ships continue to arrive to its docks, bringing goods from all over as well as adventurers from around the world. In fact the "Sairu Tragedy" as it was known overseas, caused an influx of trainers eager to fight the 'evil Team Mystic'. 

As a result, Long Coast's streets resembled Domino city during rush hour. Irving found this annoying, since he couldn't admire Long Coast's famous beaches without some rowdy trainers slugging it out. But the beach wasn't Irving's goal, though it was close.

The Sairu Scholar's Society is a group of men and women dedicated to learning the secrets of Sairu's past. Their members ranged from archaeologists to geologists, all of them masters in their own field. 

Their compound was a 3-story hexagonal structure located between the beach and the docks. They had their own harbor, where 3 research vessels were currently docked. 

Irving, with Totodile on his shoulder and the package in his hands, entered the compound and went to the directory, to inquire if he was here already. The secretary, a woman in her 20s, recognized Irving at once when he first came here.

"You're just in time. Mr. Owen is here already." She said.

"Great." Irving said. "I can finally give this package to him."

"I don't know about you kid, but it would've been a lot easier if you just left the package here in the first place, rather than wait for Owen to arrive." The secretary remarked.

"I asked Mr. Ace about that too when I was in Lamprey actually." Irving told her. "But he insisted on me giving it personally." 

"Well now's your chance. He's at his room. Red door, has a plaque that says '204'. It's the room at the other end of the hallway." 

Irving thanked the secretary for her help and went into the elevator. He got off on the second floor, and at the secretary's directions headed to towards the end of the hallway. Knocking on the door once, he waited for someone to open the door. 10 minutes later, he knocked again, and still no reply. Totodile was getting antsy, mostly because he was hungry. Irving couldn't help Totodile though since he forgot to bring food with him, so he'd have to wait until this was all over.

Another 10 minutes passed, with Irving knocking at the door several times, but still no answer. When Irving was about to knock for the 8th time, a loud sound similar to an explosion resonated from inside the room. Alarmed, he opened it at once to help any injured.

What Irving saw when he entered was something he would never forget. The room was more or less completely destroyed, with one of the walls completely blown off, A young, blonde man in a labcoat was on the floor, wrestling with what seemed to have been a giant scorpion-like insect with a bright blue carapace, while a bunch of bird pokemon that resembled pidgeotto, but with patches of scales, were gliding around the room making as much noise as possible. 

The scorpion was about to smash the young man with its claw when he grabbed the claw before it struck and flipped the creature that was twice his size over. The man stood up, dusted off his lab coat, and approached Irving. "Sorry about that, but the new specimens gets anxious when they're locked up for too long. You must be the carrier boy Ace sent. The name's Owen, Paleontologist and member of the Elite 4." He smiled, and extended his hand in greeting.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 24, 2010)

*Simon*

Receiving a hit from Sasori's pokemon Simon called his Charmeleon out of the smokey area and close to him once more. The pace of the fight was tiring, for both pokemon. It was true that not a lot of strong attacks landed, but just the speed at which both trainers had to go seemed to drain the stamina of both pokemon, Nova with his fast and hard attacks, and Skuntank with the quick evasions and fast paced counters.

"You're really good Sasori-san. Shame you weren't here when we fought that bastard V2. But this is taking to long, so Nova let's finish it."

After all the conditions of the fight have changed a bit, with the smoke now only being in the way of Sasori's eyes, which Simon hoped to take advantage of, by forcing his opponent to attack when he had Nova hurt.

"Fire Blast!"

Even though this was the first time he actually used it in a battle Nova did an excellent job at firing of a blast of fire that actually left their little spectator stunned.

----

*Boxer*

Sneezing once as he walked with the girl Boxer's squirtle looked at the girl.

"So you understand me? Well this prick understands everything when it comes to food and snacks so don't be to surprised about that. But he rocks, you should have seen him when he wrestled a nidoking, power bombed him actually. The guy is a beast, shame we couldn't get him to travel with us..."

"Awfully chatty today, aren't we?"

Boxer said as he raised his muscular arm and scratched the top of baby BL's head while looking at Heidi.

"That's cool, I think the town up ahead is called Long Coast city, and I'm hoping to put together a team of strong pokemon... and go to the pool. Wanna come with me?"

"Yeah yeah yeah, you should see how he throws people into the water, it's awesome! Maybe your monkey friend wants to try too. He seems like Boxer's type of friend."

It was quite odd to see, but Boxer's and baby BL's relationship wasn't really trainer and pokemon, it was probably more along the lines of equals.


----------



## Burke (Jul 24, 2010)

Present Day

Sam, atop his hovering Metang, slowly descended next to the relaxed William.

"No surprise seeing you here." He said. Still annoyed at Williams sudden teleportation almost a week ago.

William barely turned his head, he wasnt really surprised at Sam's arrival as well. As if he knew hed be here.

"Anyways, i saw what you did to those... 'skilled trainers' back there. You know, i never thought that you would be so hard to beat."

"So ... what, are you stalking me?" William taunted.

"Hardly," Sam replied, "Every trainer in the east seems to be wanting to come to long coast. More than usual that is. Once we entered the city, Metang here came straight to this spot. Couldnt tell you why..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 24, 2010)

The piplup flips backwards, dodging most of the razor leaf, but three slash across her body.  Dropping to the ground, “Piplup, lup pip.” (Nice shot, now it’s my turn.) The piplup charges forward in a zigzag pattern, beak glowing a bright white, aiming for Chikorita’s side.

The girl watches the battle with a unemotional gaze, her mind racing.  The sun shining brightly on the battlefield.  Noticing the girl’s non aggressive streak, she pulls out a piece of paper and a pen, ‘USE SYNTHESIS’ she writes large enough for the other girl to read.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2010)

*Tsuna...*
"Finally.... We´re here partner"he said as he looks the entrance tired, he seems like if he has had a long travel.

_"Monferno!"_Blaze roared as he was looking at Tsuna

"Probably Simon, Rin and Yuki-chan have left us behind...*sigh* well it was our fault "T-The said with some waterfall tears.


Tsuna was in the entrance to Long Coast city, he has been lost around two weeks since the last time he saw Yuki,he has matured a bit in those 2 weeks and became less scaredy but his orientation senses became worst. How did it happen? he still remembers all the things it happened since that day, it was kinda horrible for him.

*Flashback*

_Yuki sprints foreword, breaking through the trees, “Look Tsuna! We’re here!” he heard from Yuki and raised his head to see her but then  she knocks into a figure. Tall and slender, but when hit, like a brick wall. The man chuckles, as Scar phases himself out of the pokeball. Scar locks his jaws onto the man’s ankle. “That tickles.” he says, he tosses up a pokeball, “Bronzong, deal with these twerps.” he says as the pokemon waits for Yuki to choose her pokemon, Tsuna was already scared, the guy and his bronzong seemed so strong and the reality was like that.

“Scar!” she starts before Scar got thrown towards a boulder with psychic, Yuki dove to catch Scar, slamming into the boulder. “Kip! Your turn, try a mud shot!” she exclaims, Kip spit’s a ball of mud at the other pokemon, who just throws Kip at a tree, Yuki tries to catch Kip after letting Scar into his pokeball. Yuki misses this time, the tree falling right over her, she tosses the pokeballs to Tsuna as she tries to scramble to Kip."Wait!...wait" he said as The tree lands on her and Kip dust bellowing, not letting anyone see what happened as the man makes his getaway.

The dust clears, Yuki is wrapped around Kip, with the tree not more then a centimeter from her head. She keeps her arm around the weak pokemon, as she crawls out. Kip lets out a weak unconscious sigh as Yuki looks up, tears beginning to fall down her face. “Tsuna, let’s go. We need to run.” She says in a tone unshown by Yuki before now, throughout her life, she takes her Pokeballs from Tsuna, then runs off ahead."HEY! Yuki-chan" he said as he sat in the ground by the fear. 
"So you´re the next one?"the guy said at Tsuna who was paralyzed but Monferno got in front of him and started to roar at him as a scold.

"You´re right partner...I don´t want to escape anymore"he said with a determined look in his eyes "let´s make this".

"Monferno!" Blaze roared as he was already prepared for the battle.

"Blaze, use flamewheel!"he said and monferno jumped a bit and started to spin in fire, attacking bronzong, it was a direct hit."NIce done partener!"he said as monferno returns to his side, but something was wrong the weird guy was smiling.

"NOt bad kid, but..."he said as Bronzong returned and threw monferno against a tree with psychic,"You´re still weak" he said as Bronzong tackles monferno.

"Blaze! are you ok?"he asked to his friend who just nodded"Let´s use mach punch!"he said and monferno attacked with a powerful hit directly at Bronzong throwing him away."Take that!"he said as monferno was breathing faster, he was getting tired, then he heard "Flash cannon" and Monferno was striked by a powerful attack which made him fly some meters.

"Blaze!"he said as he run towards the monkey and picked him up,then looked at the guy with an angry face it was the first time in his life he was that angry.

"What? it´s not my fault, your useless pokemon is weak" he said smiling "You can even use all your pokemon and do not beat Bronzong" he said now laughing.

"Oh yeah?! let´s prove it!! Shinx, Bagon come here!"he said as he called out his two pokemon, Shinx just looked at Blaze to understand a bit of the situation and his mood became just like Tsuna, Bagon naive personality didn´t allow him to understand until he saw Tsuna´s eyes.

"OH? another weaklings? Bronzong let´s get rid of them" he said

"Bagon ember, Shinx spark!"Tsuna shouted, the a flash blinded his eyes for some moments and when he opened them he saw Shinx and Bagon wounded in the ground."guys..."he said, the panic took him instantly and making his two pokemons into their balls he hughed Blaze stronger and started to run  in to the forest with Bronzong chasing them.

"How did this happen?"he said as he was running at full speed with tearful eyes.After some minutes he entered in a cave, and Bronzong wasn´t looking for them then he made come out Bagon and Shinx with Blaze he used medicine that was in his bag he used the most of it so just some little injuries can be healed with that.

Looking at the sky he saw it was getting darker,"I´ve to go for some wood"he said and left the cave, he got some of them near the cave but when he was returning he found a bunch of spearows, the worst thinghe can do, they noticed Tsuna and started to attack him even running some spearows were using peck on him enough strong to slash his clothes, at least his shirt and jacket.While running he fell because of a little rock, yeah it was his end, until a spark attack reached the spearows and they ran away from Tsuna, he looked towards the place where the attack came from it was...."Shinx!"he said as he go towards him."Shinx"the little lion said as he fell asleep, shinx was the less wounded, maybe he heard Tsuna shouting and went to protect him but he was still in bad shape.
Tsuna arrived with shinx in his arms at the cave and made a fire, the he sat and saw his three pokemon "Sorry guys....Damn it! Damn it!"he said as he started to cry with his hair covering his eyes._

*"End of the first flashback"*

*To be continued...*


----------



## Serp (Jul 25, 2010)

Violet was walking, he had been on the road a while, training with his new pokemon, both them, himself and himself using mimic with them. 

While training and traveling he had decided to stay out of the way of any team mystic, nevermind Hiram or Orange or god forbid Indigo. But this had Violet wondering, if a suitable replacement for the Violet series was being used in his place, if so bad news. The Violet strain were emulates of Blue, the second greatest pokemon trainer of all time, and competitive yet friendly rivals of Indigo strain, emulates of Red the greatest.

But Violet dashed those thoughts from his head and continued on. Long Coast was but 10mins away, he wasn't sure but he had a feeling, that he needed to be here, maybe even meet William again, because if things went bad, he would at least like him around.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2010)

Even after Owen pacified the rest of the pokemon running amock his room, Irving was still uneasy about them. For one thing, they were placed in cages instead of pokeballs, so he could see them snarling at him. 

"So, you have the stone?" Owen asked.

Irving straightened up, and handed over the package. Owen carefully unwrapped the cloth covering the package, revealing a crimson stone with many grooves and circular depressions. 

"Thanks for bringing it over, kid." He said, admiring the many facets of the stone. "You have no idea how important this is to us."

"Could you tell me how much?" Irving asked. For the League to rely on a regular child like him for something apparently so important didn't make sense to him.

"Can't tell you." He placed the stone on a half-destroyed table. "But I can show you." 

This was getting more and more intriguing, Irving thought. "How?"

Owen laughed, patting Irving's shoulder. "I'll be blunt with you. This stone is older than any living organism in the mainland, and comes from an island of the coast of Spark Foam. I need people to help me with my upcoming expedition, since everyone else here in the society is either busy or in the hospital. If you want to know where this stone comes from, join the expedition. I guarrantee you you won't regret it."

The offer was tempting, but it reeked of hidden danger. The Fossil Genius, as Owen was called, was infamous for his dangerous trips to some of the most dangerous areas in the world. But Irving's curiousity was overwhelming his common sense. All he's been doing throughout the week was pokemon battling, and although he's grown to enjoy them he still wanted to see the world. "I'll do it." He said.

Owen smiled, pleased that Irving was joining him. "Excellent! We'll need a couple more volunteers, but I already sent out flyers so we can expect some more to join, but if you find some friends urge them to join. Come back tomorrow, so I can fit you with some equipment and supplies."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2010)

*Tsuna...*
"Ugh...it just gives me chills to remember" he said as he touch his arms.
_"monferno?"_the monkey said confused by Tsunas actions
"Don´t worry, it´s okay buddy"

*Flashback*

_*2 days after the incident with the bronzong guy*

Tsuna was collecting some berries with Blaze,Shinx and Bagon the three of them were ready to be walking and running, Tsuna used the most of the medicine he had in them, now only enough for little injuries was in his bag.His orange-white jacket and his blue shirt were all slashed and with a bunch of holes in there, that´s because the first day in the cave, he went for some woods and was attacked by Spearows, actually he has luck that Shinx was the less wounded so he saved him.

In these two days Tsuna realized about the true wild pokemon nature and that if he wants them to quit from the forest unharmmed he have to make monferno and the others to attack the wild pokemon which attack´em, and that was also a kind of training for them, because they have to become strong.

"It´s okay now guys, we have enough for some days"he said smiling at his comrades.

"Bagon"the dragon said smiling as he used hedbutt on Tsuna, yeah definitely no one has changed.

When they were returning a bunch of Beedrill appeared, probably attracted by the berries.

"Let´s go guys, Blaze use flamewheel, Shinx spark, Bagon ember" in some seconds the Beedrills were defeated and they left them.

*4 days after*

Tsuna and the others were at the entrance of a town, thinking that place was Long Coast they entered and went immediately to a small  hotel run by an old lady.When they arrived Tsuna asked if there was Long Coast city but for his bad luck it was the next town, it was a whole day walking time from there to Long Coast which made him feel stupid because he spent 6 days lost in a forest

"You can be here for free boy, but you have to help me with some stuffs as a payment" the old lady said as she saw Tsunas situation.

"Uh? Ok thanks granny"he said and after went to sleep to his asigned room with Blaze, shinx and bagon were already in their pokeballs.

*3 Days after*

It has passed 2 days since Tsuna arrived to the town, right now he is training with his pokemon being watched by Saya and her Seedot,she is the granddaughter of the old lady and became friends with Tsuna since the first day, actually she likes him.

"Hey Saya-chan, What are ya doing?"he said walking at her finishing the training, with Blaze and the others eating some pokemon food.

"N-nothing, Tsuna-kun, just watching your training" she said blushing, the they started to talk about pokemon and training for now that was the only thing Tsuna has in mind.

*"Hey Tsuna-kun, Saya, can you do me a favor?"*the old lady asked to them from the door.

"Of course granny" " Yeah grandma" they said.

The favor was to go and buy some necessary biber for the hotel, so they left with their pokemon.It was practically done but in the last store some one was using pokemon to stole some items from it.

"Tsuna-kun we have to help them, let´s go Seedot" she said starting to run at the place.
"Yeah, let´s go Blaze"he said following her

"Hey you stop right there" Saya said pointing at the robber."What? a girl, what can you do aginst me?"the guy said as he made to come out a Magneton. Yeah Saya was in trouble, Seedot wasn´t rival for that. but....."Hey you! better stop"Tsuna said appearing with Blaze."Oh yeah and who will stop me?"he said giving an order to magneton to get rid of them."You asked for it...Blaze flamewheel" the blaze started to spin covered in fire and defeated magneton with one blow, after that using a mach punch he beated the guy who ran away saying he will get revenge.As appreciation the owner gave the bibers to them for free.

*The next day*
Tsuna woke up kinda late, when he went down the stairs he saw the old lady worried.

"Uh? What happen granny?"he asked to the old woman who told him that Saya went out early in the morning and hasn´t returned yet. Tsuna left the hotel with Blaze searching for Saya, a storm was getting closer and it wasn´t safe to be outside. He was asking for her to the town people until a little boy said him that a weird man with a magneton took her in to the forest...

"What?! Saya-chan was kidnapped!?"he shouted running 
towards the forest instantly, probably it was the same man from the last day.
_

*"2nd Flashback end*

*To be continued.....*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2010)

*Tsuna....*

*Flashback*

_Tsuna was running who knows what kind of things could those guys do to Saya, running faster he found the bar Saya usually wears in the hair and some little seeds may be Seedots doing. Following the seeds path he found a log cabin with a fire place.He got near it and saw through one of the window he could see Saya and Seedot in a corner crying.
"This guys...Let´s do it Blaze,mach punch, we have no time"Tsuna said as he see the lightning in the sky coming down, the storm has already begun.

"monferno" blaze said as his fist glow and a powerful punch broke the window, with that the 3 mens and Saya came out, one of them was guarding her.

"So it´s you again, you came for your girlfriend?"he said as a Magneton appears.

"This is the one who caused troubles to you? he looks weak"the other guy said as a Magnezone appeared


"Hey you get rid of him!"the one who seemed as the leader ordered as he left with Saya towards the forest again.

"Hey! you stop right there!" he said running at them but an electric attack got in his way.

"It seems like we have to fight, let´s do it Blaze, Bagon"he said calling out Bagon.

"It won´t work, Magneton Thundershock!"  the man ordered.

"Bagon dodge and ember!" Tsuna ordered, and it worked but Magneton wasn´t defeated yet.

"Magneton Sonic bomb"he said and a powerful sonic bomb reached Bagon.

"Bagon!" Bagon got pissed it was already starting to rain 
just some water drops were falling.

"Bagon time to end this, Ember at full power!"he ordered and Bagon do as he said Magneton was now defeated as an extra gift the little dragon used a headbutt on the guy knocking him.

"How you dare do that to my brother!"the other robber said angrily.

"Good job Bagon, Well i don´t care he asked for it"he answered putting Bagon in his ball.

"Magnezone, Shock wave"he said and Magnezone used the attack it was a direct hit to Blaze.

"Blaze are ya okay?"Blaze stood up and nodded "Let´s finish this flame wheel and after that machpunch at full power"he said and the result was...well the two guys were defeated now.

Tsuna started to run in the direction the robber and Saya went thanks to God the guy didn´t notice the seeds that Seedot was leaving or Tsuna would be lost.After some minutes he arrived to an abandoned mine, it was raining hard so he have to hurry. Making Blaze to come out he enters to the mine, it was so dark and barely he can see even with Blaze there, when he went by a car side something touched his back, his nerves went on and his fear started to show, Blaze just sighed at this.

After some minutes he felt something wet in his neck and some chills ran trough his body when he turned his head he saw it, it was.....a Sableye but his fear didn´t last too long because he heard Saya shouting and even with Sableye on his back he started to run towards the noise when he arrived saya has sitting in a corner and the guy who noticed Tsuna was already prepared for the fight.

"You..."he said ready for the battle._

*3rd Flashback end*

*To be continued...*


----------



## Kuno (Jul 27, 2010)

*Nick…*

The ditto looked at the man and nodded vigorously but didn’t say anything before he patted the totadile on the head.

“Totadile tota to!  Dile dile!”  Nick jumped in the air a little irritated at his ditto being so condescending.  “These are my pokemon!  Stop that!” 

Ditto giggled loudly at Nicks obvious frustration and enjoyed the bit of entertainment at his trainers expense.

“Mime mimey jr!”  the little Mime Jr said trying to keep the laughter out of his voice also.  “You really shouldn’t do that.”

“Dile dile dile totadile!”  Nick said outraged at the pair.  “I’m going to train you so hard when I turn back!”  and then out of frustration he bit onto Yuki the furret’s tail.


*Heidi…*

The girl couldn’t cover her giggle in time as she listened to the little squirtle.  “He seems…”  she covered her mouth then began to speak in pokemon.  “He seems so interesting…”  she said looking at the water pokemon though she continued to chuckle.

“Mankey man key!  Man man!”  The mankey screamed at the squirtle.  “How dare you call me a monkey!  I’m going to kick your ass!”  the anger was very evident in his words even if one didn’t look at the glare he was giving.

“Kangas…”  the big pokemon looked at the Mankey.  “Behave…”  causing him to cross his arms and continue to follow Heidi.

“A pool?”  she said to Boxer trying to ignore those with her.  “Oh!  You mean like a lake!  Sure!  I’ve been told I swim like a Lapras in the water!”  she sounded very excited and sped up slightly, her feet moving twice as fast as the big man’s just to keep up.


*Rin…*

“Come on Simon…”  Rin mumbled to herself both excited and nervous for her friend.  “You can do this…”  It was then that a man approached and thrust a paper at her.  She pushed it away and the guy shrugged.

“Whatever…”  he sighed and let the paper fall in front of Rin.

“Combusken?”  The fire pokemon said and turned her head to scan the paper then her eyes went wide.  “Combusken!”  Chicky exclaimed grabbing the paper and began to jump up and down in front of Rin.

“Chicky!  I’m try to watch the battle!”  Rin was a bit irritated and tried to look around her.

“Com busken!”  she thrust the paper in Rin’s face forcing her to read it.

“Fine…”  Rin rolled her eyes and grabbed the paper and began to read.  At first her eyes flickered from the battle to the paper then they stayed on the paper.  “It’s…It’s…”  she couldn’t believe her eyes and she reached out and hugged chicky tightly.  “They are looking volunteers!”  Rin jumped to her feet and rushed from the room to make sure she had a place on the expedition.  She was so excited she tripped on the bleacher steps only to be caught by her laughing pokemon and went to place the call.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2010)

*Tsuna...*

*Final Flashback*

_"You..."he said prepared for the battle, but something unexpected happened, Sableye jumped in front of Monferno and started to yell at the robber with his Kirlia.

"Sa Sableye, Sableye!!" Sableye yelled as he seemed really annoyed, probably because they were making so much noise and invaded his territory.

"Well we can let him handle this blaze, let´s go for Saya and Seedot"he said and they went to untie them, when they turned their eyes to the battle, Sableye was getting some problems with Kirlia´s teleport but it didn´t last long, in a little distraction Kirlia forgot to teleport, moment taken by Sableye to use a lick on her, after that a scratch and other lick finished Kirlia.

"Wow...he is strong"Tsuna said looking at Sableye who went behind the robber and with a lick he left him pralyzed, Sableye started to laugh.

"Monferno" Blaze said laughing a bit by last the scene.

"We have to Hurry the storm is already here" he said as he puts Blaze in his pokeball while they were out of the mine and returned to the town.

"Thank you Tsuna-kun"Saya said when they were already safe at the hotel."Uh? don´t worry, thought I have been some days here  but I will go to Long Coast City soon"he said, Saya felt a little sad but she kenw that it was going to happen someday.

*3 days later*

*"So you are going to be on your travel again"* she asked smiling Tsuna was agreat guy but they can´t stop him "Yeah, thanks for everything...uh? saya-chan isn´t coming?"he said and asked to the granny,*"Don´t worry, I asked her to bring something for you, actually you only have that undeshirt so..."*she said confusing Tsuna,"Something for me?"he asked but a voice interrupted him it was Saya."Tsuna-kun, take this please" she said giving a white T-shirt and a green jacket"Wow...thanks"he said wearing now the clothes gave to him a moment ago, and when he raised his face Saya kissed his cheek which caused them a big blush"W-well I´m going now"he said starting to walk with Blaze walking by his side who have a suspicious face looking at him, which made Tsuna to feel nervous. 

After some minutes walking a shadow jumped in to Tsuna´s back and licked him, he fell paralyzed and when he saw..."Sableye!?, what are you doing here? hey and why are ya laughing?"he asked sacred and bothered because Blaze was laughing as well, after his paralyzis went off Blaze started to make some signs which Tsuna understood after some minutes"SO ya want to travel with us"he asked at the ghost pokemon who nodded then Tsuna took a pokeball and Sableye got catched instantly.

"Let´s go, now we have a new friend, partner" he said smiling."Monferno" monferno answered in a happy form.After that it took 3 days for him to arrive to Long coast city, yeah he got lost again._

*Final Flashback end*

"But I´m glad of be here now, let´s go Blaze"he said walking in to the city.Asking for some directions he went directly to the GYM but in his way someone pushed him from the road(it was actually Rin but he didn´t notice), apparently the person was in a hurry.Then a flier went onto his face making him to lose his sight and slip with a can, Blaze just sighed Tsuna was still a clumsy guy."What the hell is this?"he asked to himself taking the flier and reading it,then making a big smile he shows it to Monferno"This sounds like an adventure we have to go there"he said and Blaze accepted_"monferno!"_ he said jumping


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 27, 2010)

William grinned at the prospect of being a tough trainer. Although he, at that point didn't see that as true. After all he did draw with Samuel off a technicality a few short weeks ago. That smirk sat across William's face as he allowed Sam to finish what he was saying. * "Being hard to beat and being hard to counter is two different things Sam."* William says as he crosses his left leg over his right knee. * "If those four trainers knew how to interpret my orders then they may have been able to knock one of my team out. But even with type advantage or a stronger Pokemon they were limited by what they could react too in time."* William adds with a yawn. Cupping his mouth for the rest of the yawn he didn't even turn a gaze to the boy beside him. 

* "It is far easier to react to Flamethrower or Dodge then it is to react to Attack or Defensive Pattern Omega. Of course you know that pain all to well now don't you. Not knowing what you're in store for or even how to start a counter attack or defensive limits how you can react, unless you fight with feral ferocity or can adapt very quickly on the fly."* William continues as he pulls his leg off the other allowing the foot to come to a rest back on the ground. * "Simply put, a weaker trainer can beat odds or a stronger trainer if they keep that group or person guessing and reeling."* William tacks on as a shadow starts to circle over head, Swoop was back. * "And as far as being brought here by your Psychic type, well that is rather simple. Psychic energies like to be around one another."* William says as a flier is dropped in his lap.

With a screeching laugh Swoop lands kicking up dust and dirt. * "What have we here?"* William asks as aloud as he pull the flier up and reads it. * "Well now, that is interesting, seems that there is an expedition being planned and they need able body trainers. If interested apply at Sairu Scholar's Society."* William reads aloud answering Samuel question before he could ask it. As he handed the flier over to the boy William stands and stretches. * "Sounds like fun, I'm game."* William says with a grunt. But before Samuel could comment on the situation a teal blur shoots past him. With a snatch and ringing William's hat is taken form his head. "LAX!!" the little teal monster says as William feels of his now hat less head. * "Hey you! Give that back!"* William shouts as he points furiously at the Munchlax. In response the Munchlax fires a Aqua Ring toppling William over the bench he was sitting on. 

As William hits the ground the Munchlax zooms off toward the outskirts of the city. Swoop breaks into a hysterical laugh as a soaked to the bone William pulls himself to his feet. * "What are you laughing at thunder brain!"* William shouts as fire seemed to blaze around him. * "After him"* William growls as he leaps on Swoop, * "I'll be back Sam."* William snorts as with a burst of wind Swoop is in the skies in hot pursuit of the small teal Pokemon.      

Long Coast Gym~ 

The Fire Blast wasn't an attack that Sasori expected his opponent to use. Such power carried by such a young person was simply amazing. But Sasori wasn't worried, Skuntank was underground and thus the attack wouldn't hit. But what he couldn't have counted on was the flammable sludge that sat around the opening of the last hole Skuntank attacked from. Like tender the toxic liquid catches and soon shoots down the hole, a moment later there is an explosion that rocks the very gym. A look of concern crosses Sasori's face as he watches, hoping that his Pokemon was alright. A tip of a tail shot up and Sasiori breathed a sigh of relief, but he knew his Pokemon was probably almost out of energy, so it was time to actually use a little power. 

"Explosion." is the command and Skuntank was on his way, burrowing through the sandy floor toward the spitfire of a Charmeleon. In the next instant Skuntank paws wrap up and around the Pokemon as he pulls himself from the ground. In a flash the Skuntank's body glows an intense white before it explodes with energy.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2010)

It was 8 in the morning. Fossil Genius Owen, member of the Elite 4 and Paleontologist of the Sairu Scholar's Society waited in front of the Society docks for the arrival of his volunteers. He wasn't keen on recruiting a bunch of people with little to no experience in his line of work, but he believed that they'll either sink of swim. 

He saw the first of his recruits arrive early. Irving Mathias was probably the only one he could trust, seeing as Aokiji and Ace vouched for him. He took his place next to some supply crates, still sleepy if his constant yawning was any judge. 

Now all that was left was to wait for the other volunteers, whoever they are.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 28, 2010)

*Simon*

It had been an intense fight, if one wondered, it never ceased to let go any of the present ones. As long as one looked it it was interesting, Sasori was, as expected, the season veteran with the amazing strategies, while Simon was assigned the role of the young underdog, in whom only Rin and a couple of pokemon believed. That support meant a lot to him, as he now exited the arena, a proud trainer, owning his very first badge and now two pokemon. Abra had evolved into Kadabra, when everything seemed like Sasori would KO Simon's Abra. And something unexpected happened, after the match was over, a little Dratini came up to Simon on his way out, and as it turns out it is a bit of a familiar on the gym grounds. And it loves the color red, the same color of Sasori's hair, but after witnessing the battle of Nova the Charmeleon, its home would switch over to the little underdog trainer from Domino city.

"I guess that's the ferry over there..."

All of his pokemon were in their respective pokeballs, enjoying a well earned rest. The referee shared the flyyer that made Rin miss the end of the fight, and he too was pumped up about it. To miss an adventure like that? Hell no, so he entered the ship, in his familiar black hoodie, and black cap, with the Gurren Laggan designs on them as he looked for the familiar blond girl. He had won his first badge!!!!

*Flashback part 1*

Charmeleon lowered himself down on the ground as his opponent came to the surface, but neither he nor his trainer were prepared for what was going to happen. Sasori knew that he was on the losing side of the battle, and he cut it of, using Explosion he knocked out both his and Simon's pokemon. Forcing them both to enter the final fight with one win each, and the badge on the line. Simon returned Nova into his pokemon still under shock that he didn't win this one. A breath later he realized that it all came down to him and the lazy bum of his Abra. Well even though he said lazy, and he said bum, his Abra did up his work ethic, a lot, since the defeate by the hands of V2. It didn't spend as much time sleeping as it did training its psychic powers.

"Come out, Abra!"

Out of the light formed a little yellow fox pokemon, as it looked at Sasori, and noticing that World War 3 had just passed him by. This should turn out to be interesting, as Abra was more of a counter type of fighter, while Simon's last pokemon was more of the straight forward balls to the wall pokemon...

*Boxer*

Didn't I say that those two could get along.

"Like a lapras? Well then I probably swim like a Mankey or a Onix..."

"Muhahahaha I am the master of the universe!!!"

Although rarely any pool was deep enough for him to have to swim right of the bat. And it was pretty evident that those two weren't quite you sane, regular, nice type of team. Those two were crazy, battle obsessed, probably pretty violent too (this mostly goes to Boxer, as Baby BL isn't really a power house yet), but loyal beasts. A flayer made it's way into Boxers hand soon enough, forcing him to read what was on it.

"Hey if you want to, you can ride on my shoulders. You seem to be going pretty fast just to keep up."

"What the???"

This was the moment for Mankey to gloat, Baby BL's territory was decreasing, as it seemed. And he didn't like it one bit, as he went silent all of a sudden.

"By the way, this here says that they are heading for a spot that has the best pools in the island. There should be some pretty awesome pokemon to meet as well. Mostly like Baby BL here and your Mankey buddy."

Although he may have mixed up certain cities in this one. Boxer was right about one thing though, the public pool in Spark foam was awesome, and probably one of the biggest in the country, they had a slide as big.. and if you wondered how a manly man like he knew such a thing, he was a man's man so he just knew.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 28, 2010)

*Long Coast, To Catch A Theif*

 

William and Swoop speed off in hot pursuit of the little teal bastard that had stolen his hat. * "Why didn't you snatch him before he ran?"* William questions Swoop as they leave Long Coast.  "Sorry Willy, was laughing too hard I guess." Swoop replies with a grin. * "At least your honest."* William snorts as they fly along. Soon they were over the offending Munchlax.  "CSSSK! Pilot.., * "Don't even start that mess right now Swoop."* William bites cutting his Pokemon off before he could finish his thought. Swoop just grins innocently.  "What? You no like old war stories?" Swoop chuckles. * "There you go with that way of talking again, I think I let you watch too much t.v."* William says as he rubbed his face in annoyance.

* "Are you ready to end this and get my hat back?"* William asks.  "Sure Slick." Swoop replies.  William just shook his head at the comment and stood. * "Giga Impact."* William commands as he leaps from Swoops back, * "And be mindful of my hat."* He adds as he vanishes in a blur using Teleport. _ Wonder why he didn't do that in the first place_ Swoop thinks as he barrel rolls over and plunges straight down. Yellow spirals flow off Swoop' body as he plummeted, he didn't know why William ordered such an attack on a weak looking Pokemon, but he was the boss. Folding his wings in he picks up speed as he drops like a bomb on the little guy. 

A short explosion is followed by a low rumble as Swoop makes contact with the little running hat thief. As the smoke cleared William stood beside Swoop holding his hat in one hand and a Pokeball in the other, * "Might as well make use of you, since you like my hat so much."* William says as he drops the ball on the unconscious Pokemon. With a ping the Munchlax is swallowed up in a red light and the sphere closes. After shaking a moment or two, the light in the center goes dead and it stops shaking.  "Welcome to the fold." Swoop chirps with a happy tone. * "Indeed. Now lets get back to Samuel before he accuses us of leaving him again."* William says as he touches Swoop and they both vanish in a blur of colors, they appear back where William was standing by Sam just minutes ago.

Present Day, Dock 8:05 AM~    

William walks up shortly behind another boy. Holding the flier out he remarks, * "Heard you could use some help."*

Long Coast Gym A week ago~ 

Sasori recalled his Skuntank as his opponent called forth an Abra. Psychic was bad for his Poison types,  but it looked young so Sasori had to go against his principles of slow and steady if he was going to pull out a win. "I call forth Toxicroak!" he says as the fighting frog appeared. The sack under it's neck expanded as it looked at the Abra, "Croak." it says as it brings both fist up. "Poison Jab!" Sasori commands. "Toxi." the frog croaks as it's left hand started to glow, then with a push of its mighty legs it shot forward. Ready to strike it's opponent down.


----------



## Burke (Jul 28, 2010)

Sam, still looking confused toward the flier follows william up to Owen. The last dozen minutes seemed really odd. Papers coming from everywhere. William reappearing as quickly as he left. He had already told the story of his captured Loudred, and how its disruptions were causing a ruckus ina small town in the southern part of the island, with Wiliam showing little interest. Sam had now returned Metang, and was back to carrying Turtwig.

"Heard you could use some help." William says as they approached.

"More trainers! Excellent!" Owen exclaimed after noticing them.

"Uh well, its a long story short, but we really have nothing better to do." Sam said talking to Owen. "Are you the man who called for voulenteers?"

Sam really assumed that if William was capable of having "interests", he was sure that in this case, his coming to help was out of sheer boredom.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 30, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> The piplup flips backwards, dodging most of the razor leaf, but three slash across her body.  Dropping to the ground, ?Piplup, lup pip.? (Nice shot, now it?s my turn.) The piplup charges forward in a zigzag pattern, beak glowing a bright white, aiming for Chikorita?s side.
> 
> The girl watches the battle with a unemotional gaze, her mind racing.  The sun shining brightly on the battlefield.  Noticing the girl?s non aggressive streak, she pulls out a piece of paper and a pen, ?USE SYNTHESIS? she writes large enough for the other girl to read.



*Hime*

The Chikorita half-smiled, easily dodging the Peck. "Chiko chikorita!" (I should say the same for you) It moved back a bit, looking up at Hime, glancing back at the paper.

"Why are you..." She began to say, shaking herself from her reverie. "Ah! Chikorita, use Synthesis, quickly!" She sighed, bracing herself for the easy defeat to come.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2010)

Half an hour had passed since Irving arrived. By then 5 more people had joined him and Owen, and were currently on the deck of Owen's expedition boat.

It was a modest-sized craft, capable of housing at least 20 people with plenty of room for supplies. It was a painted a gleaming white, and the deck could be converted into a miniature arena for those itching for a fight. Irving thought it was a nice ship, completely at odds with the stories his Uncle used to tell him when he was still doing his travels.

The ship wasn't leaving until 11 in the morning, so while waiting for the rest introductions seemed appropriate. "So, I'm guessing you all signed up for a chance to work with a member of the Elite 4, right?" He said out loud. 

"I diiiiid." A young man who looked roughly a few years older than Irving said. He was wearing a bright yellow coat, which combined with his red hair, tan coloration and orange eyes made him look completely out of place. "He's the fricking Fossil Genius! Of course I'd volunteer! This is my 4th time joining an expedition with him actually!" He walked towards Irving and extended a hand in greeting. "Call me Ozzy." 

Irving accepted his greeting with a warm smile. "I'm Irving." 

"Pleeeeased to meet you. I hoooope you don't get eaten by the nasty pokemon living in Candor island!"

He seemed like an odd one to Irving, but he was nice and friendly. His claim that he's worked with Owen before seems pretty legit judging from how warmly he was greeted by him, and given that a lot of Owen's expeditions end up with his team getting beaten up or worse, Irving wasn't sure if he was joking or not. 

"Eaten!?" A young man said, quivering in fear at Ozzy's taunts. "Vicky, you said this was going to be a safe trip! I want to leave, now!" 

"You worry too much Ingram."A young woman standing next to the frightened young man reassured him. "If there's any maneaters on this Candor place they'd probably not go after you, on account of you being so bony."

"But what if they suck out my bone marrow, just like those nasty beautifly in that nature documentary I watched!?"

The woman grinned,. "Then you better make sure they use sleep powder first." 

Ingram's fussing and the way Vicky scared him to no end reminded Irving of his Totodile and Rotom, if Rotom had a gender anyway. The two eventually began running around the deck, with Vicky yanking Ingram back to her side by his collar and Ingram trying to stop her.

He still had no idea who the other two were, so he approached them and introduced himself to them. "So, I'm Irving. And you guys are?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 31, 2010)

*Rin…*

“Damn I can’t be late!”  Rin fussed with her stuff as she rushed toward the boat.  “You guys coming or not?”  she called to her pokemon who rushed beside her, though Rin continued to look down at the shiny new pokeball that sat an adorable little pokemon.  “I can’t believe I caught one…”  She mumbled shaking her head then placed it on her belt, enough time later to think about what this could mean for her future plans.

“There is the boat!”  Rin grinned seeing that she wasn’t late and that Simon was actually there.  When she neared them she launched herself against her friend ignoring everyone else for the moment.  “Simon!  How did your battle finish?  I’m so sorry I left.  I shouldn’t have.  But, when I found out about this.  And, then this pokemon…”  She mumbled a bit then kissed his cheek.  “Am I forgiven?  How did the battle go?”  It was then that Rin caught what was being said.  

Quickly she let go of Simon and bowed toward the man, blushing deeply.  “My name is Rin.  Working with…to do…such an adventure…”  she couldn’t quite get the words to come out right in her excitement.  “Something like this has always been a dream for me!”  Rin cleared her throat and stepped slightly behind Simon, playing with her new pokeball nervously, her pokemon surrounding her.


Heidi…

((Will edit in a bit.  Have to run for a while.))


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2010)

*Tsuna...*

"....."Tsuna was standing in the mid of the street looking around with a depressed face.

_"Monferno?"_Blaze looked at Tsuna who was kinda depressed, they were looking for the search lab were the guy who wanted some volunteers was supposed to be but they were lost again.

"Damn, whwere the hell am I?"he said walking with monferno, until when they were turning in a corner they saw a little crowd of people.

"Wow,I guess we are lucky we found it! let´s go Blaze or we will be so late!"he said running towards the built where the crowd was standing, when he arrived he went directly to the one who was supposed to be the one, breathing hard because the speed he was running at.

"H-hi,I- I´m.... Tsunayoshi and I want to go in this adventure" he said recovering his breath then looking at his right side he saw two people he knew.

"Uh? Rin and Simon?"he said smiling at them and getting near of the two persons.


----------



## Burke (Jul 31, 2010)

"Candor Island?" Sam said a bit intimidated, he must have skimmed that part of the flier, "You mean like the 'Jungle of the Lost' Candor Island?" He was put off a bit by the talks of death and digestion.

"Twiig." Turtwig muttered sharing the feeling.

"Whats wrong Sam, dont think you can handle it?" William teased, but in a sort of nonchalant manner. Sam rolled his eyes.

More trainers joined them on the boat, it looked as if they were about to set off.


----------



## Serp (Aug 2, 2010)

Violet had finally arrived, he had made his way towards the dock and was drawn to the site of the large fuck off boat. He quickly snuck his way on regardless of if it was needed or not. 

In a few moments, Violet stood behind two familiar people and lowered his hood. "Bill, Sam I'm back." He said smiling through his teeth.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 2, 2010)

William watched as people walked around and introduced themselves, some people even seemed to talk of past expeditions they went on with this fellow they were helping. Some were scared that they'd be eaten or worse while others tried to fuel those fears, those people that William liked, William could only grin. He would have bust into a fit of laughter if that boy pissed his pants. Shaking his head William looked off into the horizon, he really didn't feel like introducing himself. He was here out of sheer boredom. If someone really wanted to find out anything about him, well they'd just have to come up and ask themselves. In fact the only people that William wouldn't cringe to talk to were Owen and Samuel. Samuel was on the list because he was fun to make fun of. 

William's father was a colleague of Owen's and was his Sinnoh Correspondence. His father talked about how much a genius Owen was, well William was going to see if all the praise that his dad gave this man was founded or just being nice. He figured Owen didn't recognize him as he was only five or six when he meet the man. William was getting his kicks by torturing Sam when he felt a familiar presence slink aboard the ship. "Bill, Sam I'm back." Violet says grinning like the cheshire cat. * "I was wondering how long it was going to take you to catch up, I feel two new Pokemon with you, good to see you're getting stronger."* William says not even bating an eyelash under his shades.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 2, 2010)

Roughly a dozen people were on board the ship by now. Aside from Ozzy they were all new to the expedition business, and it was likely that most of them would end up being liabilities if they didn't learn quickly. Oh well, once they got to Candor they'd have to. At least Ozzy would be there to help them out.

While the volunteers mingled with each other, Elite 4 Owen headed up to the upper decks, to a room where most of the nautical gear was placed. A grizzled old man smoking a pipe was inside, leaning on the steering wheel while he watched the kids below. A chatot with an eyepatch perched on his shoulder

There was some grumbling coming from the old man. Owen was going to approach him to see what was wrong, but he held up his hand, urging him not to come close."Yarr, this be a motley crew ye gathered here in me boat, mistarr Owen." The chatot said.

"They're the best I found, Captain Henry." 

The old captain's Chatot spat on the ground, apparently insulted. "Bah!Ya coulda found bettar, laddie boy. Remember those lads and lasses who went with ya last month!?" 

Owen sighed. He just had to remind him of the last batch."About half of them are still in the hospital, and I think poor Emily is still afraid of flowers."

The old captain waved a dismissive hand."Well as long as I don't have to search fer their body parts, I guess I can tolerate these laddies and lassies." 

"Thanks captain. We're shoving off now, by the way." Owen said while he grabbed a telephone placed near the door.

Chatot saluted Owen, while the old captain pressed a button on a panel next to him. At the bottom of the ship, 4 wailmer where released, each one tethered to the ship. Captain Henry had insisted that his ship be powered by his own wailmer, trusting them more than sail or engine. The anchor rose from beneath the ocean, and with a simultaneous release of water from their blowholes, the wailmer swam off, pulling the ship with them.


Irving took a picture of the rising wailmer as they pulled the ship away from the docks. It was a beautiful sight, and an excellent way to start the journey ahead. 

"Alright ladies and gents." A voice, no doubt Owen's, said over a series of loud speakers on the ship. " We have just shoved off at 10 in the morning, an hour ahead of what I expected. We will be arriving at Candor island by tomorrow, at roughly 5 in the morning. Now some of you might be wondering what you signed up for, and I'm here to tell you now; When we arrive at Candor Island early in the morning the first thing that will greet us will be a swarm of angry crawdaunt rising from beneath the sands. After we survive that we have to watch our step, because you might step on some mawile and when that happens we're going to spend an hour trying to free you before you're dragged down beneath the sands. Then we have to set up camp, which will surely be barely enough to protect you from the elements. And we better pitch our tents close to high ground, or else the high tide or a group of sharpedo using surf will wash you away from the shore, where your only hope is if Captain Henry spots you from his boat, and that'll only happen if he's not fending off the same sharpedo trying to drag you into the ocean in the first place. And this is BEFORE we go into the jungle."

Owen let that sink into them for a few minutes before continuing. "Make no mistake, Candor island is a deadly place. If you're not lucky it will eat you alive, though in retrospect that's a mercy compared to what else they can do to you. There are deadlier versions of already deadly pokemon lurking in the jungles, and make no mistake that they will not hesitate to take you down. But we stick together and watch each other's backs we just might survive to get what we need.

"Speaking of which, we're looking for a rare strain of pidgeotto that live in Candor island. You'll recognize them at once, since not many pidgeotto have claws and teeth. We only need to capture a specimen of that particular pidgeotto, but if you're up to it you can catch any pokemon you want, provided you can keep up with them. We have roughly 20 hours before we arrive, so I suggest you get yourselves acquainted or start training. Believe me, you'll need it."


----------



## Gaja (Aug 3, 2010)

*Flashback to the gym battle Simon vs Sasori*

There was something at that particular moment that Simon liked, his opponent that gym leader of Long Coast city had used his final pokemon, Toxicroak, a strong pokemon indeed, yet his Abra had an advantage that he hoped to exploit during the fight so he remained calm as the match got underway. Calm and collected at this point Simon chose to fight a strategic battle, rather then a all out war like last time. Abra was on the same wave length as his trainer, sitting calmly observing his opponent as he launched the first attack, a poison jab.

"Teleport and then use Psychic."

Abra's eyes glowed a bright red as it vanished from its opponents sight and teleported outside of his range of attack, now sitting much closer to Sasori then Simon as he pointed his arm at the purple frog pokemon. Releasing a psychic blast he hoped to launch his foe into the big concrete wall and deal damage that way, while Simon's long term strategy was to wear "Toxi" out and then finish him quick, as he knew that he was at a big disadvantage if his Abra got hit with something big.

*Simon *

Remembering his fight with Sasori, or rather the feeling that it gave him Simon looked at Rin, a proud smile on his face as he showed her the badge.

"Yeah, I won. Abra evolved and I got this guy right here."

A few seconds passed as movement could be seen under Simon's sweatshirt, as a little Dratini poked its head out and looked at Rin.

"This guy right here is surprise number two."

The Dratini looked at the blond girl in awe, color red everywhere!!! In what seemed a tenth of a second the little dragon pokemon was on Rin's shoulder wrapped around her arm as it looked at her dress and the hair. They would need to change that to red as well, but who cared.

"You should see how he reacts to Nova hehe."

Looking to the side as he heard his name being called Simon noticed a familiar face, Tsuna was also on the ship. Awesome!!!

"Hey man, didn't see you in a while? How are you?"

The young trainer had yet to make contact with the other passengers, but he had almost a full day to do so. Although as Owen made the announcement, the vibe on the ship changed slightly.

(Gonna leave it like this so either one of you can reply)


----------



## Burke (Aug 3, 2010)

The ship jerked a bit as the Wailmer took off. Sam took a step back to get his footing.

"Talk about energy saver." Sam thought as the ship moved along at a fair pace. He was starting to get an odd vibe from William and Violet, so he figured he would walk about.

Slowly but surely the land behind them vanished as the entered open water. Off the side of the boat, various sea pokemon began swimming up. Some girl trainers squealed at the sight of a school of luvdiscs. Another trainer began freaking out as he could have sworn he saw a Garados in the distance. Others looked as if they were trying to capture a passing Remoraid.

"Twiiiig." Sams turtwig cried as it looked off the bow. It was terrified of water, especially open waters.

"Its alright bud, ive got ya." Sam consoled.

Suddenly, from Sam's pack came a bolt of red light that touched down on the ships deck.

"LOUDRED!!" The recently appeared pokemon exclaimed. The purple terror thus began jumping up and down in a dancing manner. "DRED DRED LOUUU DRED!"

Many trainers looked on in surprise, and some others in fright, but William just looked sort of dissapointed.

It continued to jump about as Sam attempted to calm it. "Ok!" *thud* "Cool it!" *stomp* Sam then grabbed the last pokeball on his strap, and tossed it out just as some people figured the boat would snap in two.

Owen then stepped foward. "You had best control him Mister Sentinel, Candor Island is a ruthless environment, and will quickly deal with such unruly pokemon."

"Ehh, my bad." Sam replied sort of creeped out.

"Twig Turtwig." It said sharing the emotion.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2010)

"Hahaha....very well, thought I´ve been lost the whole time"Tsuna said rubbing his head, it was kinda embarassed to say that.

_"Monferno!"_Blaze said greeting Simon and Rin and of course the other pokemons.

"We have learned somethings during this time"he said  laughing a bit"And I´m kinda excited about this adventure"he said with a shining look in his eyes but remembering something his face turned to a face of terror.

"I-Is Yuki-chan around here?"he said trembling with fear.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 3, 2010)

*Boxer*

The residents of Long Coast city had never seen one quite like Boxer. They could say that they've seen a red haired gym leader, team mystic members, all sorts of pokemon and trainers, but once one saw Boxer, just the aura about him, one felt as if standing in front a beast, so dangerous that it seemed like it just waited to lash out. A couple of young men looked at him as he passed them by, not sure what they would do if he turned out to be a bully or something. They faced it straight away, the guy was over 6.5 and so muscular that a punch from him was probably felt like kissing the express train head on. But just as Boxer passed the fodder trio (decided to name em that) they all noticed that a Squirtle was riding on Boxer's head, while a young blond girl was holding on to his right shoulder. She was difficult to spot as the long wild hair of Box allowed it at the last second. And if that wasn't weird enough a trio of pokemon went behind them giving them dirty looks. Especially the Mankey seemed like it was going to snap any second now, it looked just that pissed.

"What the hell was that?"

One of the three said as the other two nodded in shock, what in the world was that supposed to be. But none of them could bring themselves to follow, they would much rather all go and play some video games. On the other hand Boxer noticed a flying a piece of paper about an expedition to Candor Island, and some silly science stuff. But what he knew was that there should be plenty of strong pokemon to be found over there, he didn't much more reason to go. Heidi had already become a person who he liked.

"So where is the metal device that will bring us there?"

The young blond girl spoke looking over Boxer's shoulder as the boat just sailed out. No f-ing way in hell!!! Putting the two passengers on the concrete he pointed at the Mankey and Kangashan while yelling.

"You two!!! We're going to make *"Raftie"*!!!"

The two strong pokemon looked at the giant slightly confused, what the hell was "Raftie"? Well basically a Boxer powered raft, but Boxer decided to call it Raftie. They would need wood, and fast, so he would have those two tie the wood together while he delivered the goods.

"I'll be back soon."

He said to the Mankey and Heidi, as Baby BL looked at him, knowing that the guy was going to run all over town and bring whole trees just so they could go and catch up to those who had left an hour earlier!!!


----------



## Serp (Aug 5, 2010)

Violet looked back towards William. "Thank you, with these new pokemon my mimic ability has an even greater arsenal. I can also sense you have gotten stronger mentally, if the time comes it would be an honour to combine minds and fight as one."

Violet was still looking around, borrowing some of metagross' mental power he was lightly browsing through the minds of the other people, William of course was blocked to V1, but he was scouting the others for any info on V2.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 9, 2010)

*Rin?*

?Oh Simon!?  Rin said with both enthusiasm and sadness.  ?I?m so happy for you!?  Simon could tell she regretted leaving the battle immensely but that she was as proud as if she herself had one the badge and had a pokemon evolve.  ?I knew you would do wonderfully!?  she kissed him the cheek again, essentially squishing the pokemon he held in his jacket.

It was then it popped up and onto Rin.  She squeaked slightly before she realized what was going on then giggled as she stroked the dratini.  ?Oh he is wonderful!?  Rin said with a huge smile rubbing her nose against the dragon pokemon?s.  Then she heard another familiar voice.  ?Tsuna??  she turned as Simon began to speak with him.

Rin burst out with laughter as Tsuna seemed to look around desperately for her best friend and sister.  ?No.?  She said in her laughter.  ?Yuki went off to do another contest with Nick.?  she grinned.  ?She won her contest Tsuna!  I forgot for a moment you didn?t know!?  Rin then glanced at Simon before turning back to Tsuna.  ?And, Nick helped us when that guy attacked?luckily none of the pokemon were hurt??  then she felt the boat moving and she looked around.

?Oh look!?  Rin exclaimed seeing the whale pokemon pulling the boat.  ?How cool!  They?re perfect!?  quickly Rin ran toward the bow and hit the railing almost hard enough to go over but her pokemon were right behind her, grabbing her legs they kept her from falling.  She squealed with delight as she watched them swim and felt the spray of the sea on her face.  

*
Heidi?*

For a moment the little woman looked around confused then she scratched her head in bemusement.  ?Does he always do that??  she asked the squirtle but didn?t get a response before Mankey jumped forward.

?How dare he order us around!  We aren?t common pets!?  Mankey was the angriest that Heidi had ever seen him.  ?Let?s go Heidi!  We can make a run for it while that great buffoon is distracted!?  he turned and began to walk away.

?But??  Heidi?s eyes were wide, she didn?t want to disobey Mankey but she didn?t want to leave yet.  She was completely enjoying Boxer and the squirtle.

?Cool off!?  The squirtle yelled and blasted water at Mankey.

The Mankey jumped up into the air surprised as the cold water slammed into his butt.  ?AAAAHHHHH!!!!?  he yelled his hands covering his offended drearier.  ?How dare you spit that noxious liquid on me!?  Mankey glared at Baby BL.  He pushed up imaginary sleeves and dug his feet into the dirt before sprinting forward.  

The squirtle looked around in surprise but Heidi grabbed him and spun before the mankey made contact.  He rushed passed and off the end of the dock, the splash he made was very large and sprinkled down on the others.

?Not good??  Kangaskhan muttered, the giant pokemon took a step backward.

?No.  Not at all.?  Spiritomb actually shrunk back and disappeared into her pocket.

?Why I ought to??  The mankey jumped clear of the water, but to add insult to injury a shellder was clamped tightly to his bottom.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 10, 2010)

*Boxer*

In what seemed a minute the group of Heidi and the four pokemon had been overshadowed, with Mankey going for Baby BL, as the little pokemon pointed up with a sneaky smile, this was done with as the buffoon had returned. Boxer stood there holding a gigantic log over each of his shoulders as he looked at the two pokemon fighting.

"Aw you guys bonding? Good!"

Baby BL nodded happily as the two logs got put on the ground, Raftie would soon be made, as they needed a few more of those giant logs and tie them together and would be well on their way. That too took some five more minutes and the giant raft made for Heidi and her pokemon was thrown into the water by the giant young man. Hitting his chest once Boxer tossed his guitar case, which had all of his stuff in it, on Raftie as he tied a couple of ropes around his stomach and looked at Baby BL.

"You take the center of Raftie, and I'll pull you guys along... huh..."

Looking at the other group, while Baby BL went of to his spot and watched over Boxer's stuff, he noticed that the spiritbomb had withdrawn into the belly of the big guy, and Mankey didn't seem too happy, maybe he was scared of water. His eyes shifted on Heidi as he bent over and looked at the "short" blond girl.

"You want me to be your lapras?"

It was an honest question, he would draw the whole raft behind him, but since he didn't want his only human companion to get bored he offered a ride once more. Although one couldn't really compare a Lapras with Boxer, as he had more similarities with a Sharpedo or something along those lines. Meanwhile the little Squirtle used a permanent marker and wrote "*S.S. Raftie*" on both sides of their means of transportation as they were all set to go.

------------------------

*Simon*

Dratini and Simon both felt awesome, for completely different reasons, but because of the same person.The blond Rin was wearing red, and liked petting him, so Dratini already liked his new trainer, while Simon felt awesome. Wining his first badge, and after the soft and nice hug, and kiss he just felt happy giving a smile to Tsuna as he walked beside Rin to the edge of the ship as his Dratini remained on her shoulder and played with her as it looked at the giant water pokemon swimming beside them. The sight was incredible, an entire ocean was in front of them, blue and white everywhere.

"This is paradise."

He said in a soft tone, standing next to the blond girl and their pokemon. Unknown to both of them, if this trip was paradise then their destination could probably be compared to hell. Well at this very moment the Sharpedo, Mawile, clawed Pidgeotto and other dangerous pokemon seemed just like the type of place to offer a great adventure. He of course had no idea that the pokemon inside the island were much more capable opponents as the incoming breeze relaxed him.

"Hey you wanna meet some of our fellow travelers?"

Simon asked as he pushed away from the edge of the ship looking at the big group of people, he wasn't sure how Rin reacted to big groups of people, Simon wasn't really that relaxed around so many people but this seemed like it could be fun. Taking a slow walk he walked over to Irving, a happy smile on his face, as he extended his hand.

"Nice to meet you, I'm Simon."

All of his stuff was put against a wall while his pokemon remained with him at all times, all in their pokeballs, beside Dratini who was playing with Rin. Wearing his black cap the young trainer kinda hoped this guy was a good trainer, since they would need to work together on this one. And Owen didn't seem to be joking about that one.


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Aug 10, 2010)

*Sakuchi*

" Another great day. " 

Says Sakuchi, Happily. He wakes up changing his pajamas into normal clothes. He went down his house. His mother is cooking breakfast for him. Sakuchi then licked his lips as the smell is very fragrant. " Good morning Sakuchi! " Saying from his mother in a joyful and kind tone.

" Thanks for the breakfast. I'll eat now!

" Ok , dear. You can leave after washing your dish! " Saying mother.
After Sakuchi finished eating , He then washed his dishes. Then Sakuchi saw his mother , saying , " Sakuchi! Professor Oak is calling you! " Sakuchi instantly ran to Professor Oak's lab.

" I gotta run! "

Sakuchi went to his lab. Saying ,

" What is wrong? "

As Sakuchi said that , He saw Professor Oak trapped in a corner with 5 houndours. " HELP! Choose any 3 Pokemon there to help me! " Confused , Sakuchi took Charmander.

" I-I'll pick Charmander! Go Charmander! Help Professor Oak! "

Charmander quickly hit the 5 houndours. They quickly ran without a thought.
" Thanks alot Sakuchi. You can keep the Pokemon for the help. You can even name it! "

" Thanks very much! I'll name it ... Sakari!

And after that , Sakuchi's adventure begins with his Pokemon.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 10, 2010)

The trip so far was serene and without incident. While most of the trainers on board were either having friendly battles in the lower decks, or chatting with the others. The rest watched the sea from the upper deck, occasionaly spotting a school of horsea or seaking.

Irving's pokemon were still inside their pokeballs, except for Heracross. Irving wanted to bond with his new pokemon, although they already got along they didn't have the same bond Irving shared with Totodile, Rotom and Happiny. So far it was a success. 

"Ooof!"

Except for the part were Heracross would challenge him to arm wrestling contests. Ones Irving lost every time, in increasingly painful ways.

"That's enough pal." Irving said. He couldn't feel his arm anymore.

Reluctantly Heracross let his master's arm go. He knew he'd have Irving beat, but it was just so fun to play with him. Then he grabbed Irving's other arm, and he became eager for a fight again.

Thankfully a young man approached them, giving Irving an excuse to postpone his game of arm wrestling with his Heracross.

"Hi. The name's Irving. And this is my Heracross."  Heracross punched Simon in the arm. "Sorry about that, that's just how Heracross sas hi."


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 10, 2010)

*Tsuna...*

Tsuna felt relieved as he heard from Rin that Yuki wasn´t around them, it wasn´t like he doesn´t want to see the girl but he was too ashamed to be in front of her,because he left her alone by his scaredy personality and he wants to apologize in a way he doesn´t seem like a fool.Tsuna was happy as well because his friend won the contest but a question was in his mind"Who is nick?" -_-he asked to himself watching how Rin and Simon were in another part of the ship.

"Well, I guess we should train a bit"he said and called his pokemon out.

_"Monferno"_ Blaze said greeting his comrades.

"Shinx!"the little lion growled as he started to run around Tsuna

"Bagon"then the little dragon headbutted him

"Sableye"it said now in Tsunas back using lick on him, it always was a good joke to be played on Tsuna.

"You guy will kill me one day" T-The said with waterfall tears as he recovers himself from the two attacks."Ok, let´s go maybe we can meet some more people"he said as he and his friends walked around the ship.Then he saw two guys(Sam and William), who were talking,he identified one as the one with a loudred because of the uproar of some minutes ago.Getting near of them...

"Yo! I´m Tsunayoshi"he said introducing himself


----------



## Gaja (Aug 10, 2010)

Walking up to the duo of Irving and his Heracross who enjoyed a healthy match of arm wrestling, Simon noticed right of the bat that the pokemon was smashing its trainer and seemed to enjoy it a bit. Only moments after introducing himself and hearing the name of the trainer Simon didn't even have time to brace himself for what was to come. Receiving a punch to the arm Simon's arm was sent flying away, and with quite some power one might add. For a second there he looked at the Heracross, as it stood only a foot away from him and Irving apologized for his pokemon's action. However stars could be seen in Simon's eyes as he looked at the blue pokemon after they exchanged greetings.

"Awesome! You're strong!"

Although the black haired trained didn't know Heracross at all, the fact that he complimented his strength might put him on his good side. Looking at the shirt of Irving, and the picture of a Krabby on it, as he took a seat near the duo Simon, with a smile on his face, asked.

"So do you have any other pokemon beside Mr. powerhouse here?"

Although he wasn't the best at leaving the BEST impression on people right of the bat, Simon would probably handle himself alright since he liked pokemon and it was pretty obvious that Irving did as well.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 10, 2010)

*Aboard the Good Ship*

 William leaned against the railing as he watched the idiocy go on around him. He was far from amused. Of course if the real reason he was here came out he'd have to make tracks and quickly. His eyes narrow as a bright light erupted from his pocket. His Squitle hit the deck with a wide grin and jumped for the water almost instantly as Sam calmed his Loudred. But about three feet from the surface of the water the small turtle's eyes bulge as the shadow of a Sharpedo briefly glinted in the depths. In an almost cartoon like fashion Squirtle was back on the deck and shaking by William's leg. * "The matter?"* William grinned evilly as he peered over the side of the ship, there he saw the shadow the his Squirtle had saw.

But it quickly swims off as one of the Wailmer eyed it, seemed even something as tenacious as a  the shark torpedo of the sea was still wary of such a large animal when alone. William rubbed his face, this was getting amusing and quickly. By the time that the boy named Tsunayoshi introduced himself William's Squirtle was back to normal and playing around pulling at other trainer's pants legs then vanishing before they could look to see what was there. "Yo! I?m Tsunayoshi" the boy says as he introduces himself. William grinned as he looked at the boy. * "Well now."* William says as his head turned to see whom was speaking.

As a smile inched it's way across his face William straightens up pulling himself from the railing. Time to see if this boy had any more nerves then Samuel did. With a blur of colors William was gone. Was he just an illusion caused by the sea? Was Tsunayoshi seeing things? Or was this a cruel joke by a Psychic Pokemon that a trainer was using. Several seconds tick by before Tsunayoshi got his answer as William appeared right next to him. * "How's it going?"* William asks almost sinisterly


----------



## Burke (Aug 10, 2010)

The sea vessel continued on its way as the various trainers mingled about the deck. The water seemed to get a bit choppy as they went on their way, getting ever closer to their destination.

Turtwig's fear of big water made him cling on to Sam as he chatted along with William as Violet looked over the bow at the horizon.

"So this Loudred, it was like terrorizing this village just to the west of the city and..." 

A boy walked up to them as the one sided conversation stopped. 

"Yo! I?m Tsunayoshi" he proclaimed as Sam turned to him. There was a short pause as William then turned.

"Well now..." Was his statement, and no sooner after that, William completely vanished.

Sam sighed, and Violet smiled as he never took his eyes off the ocean.

There was an odd silence as they all just stood there; Tsunayoshi was especially still. Then as fast as he left, he was back, but now directly next to the boy.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 11, 2010)

*Rin?*

?You go ahead.  I will catch up to you in a bit!?  Rin giggled at Simon before he shrugged and walked away to introduce himself to another trainer.  Holding on to the railing she leaned over a bit more and let the wind blow against her face, washing away and worries or concerns that she had.  Living on an island you had to love the sea if you wanted to go anywhere else and Rin had missed being out on it?s great expanse.

?Oh Dad, Issani I miss you.?  A soft small flitted across her face as she began to think about the people she missed.  ?I hope you are doing okay Yuki.? She thought to herself glancing back at Simon for a moment before looking back at the stretch of sea around them.  Rin could see different water pokemon jumping from the waves and flirting with the sun before crashing into the water below them and thought she also needed a water type.  ?Has to be something on the island I can catch?? she thought then her mind turned toward other pokemon as she stroked the Dratini?s head and her other pokemon continued to cling to her legs.


*Heidi?*

?Be my Lapras??  Heidi was confused for a moment as she balanced on the logs.  ?Oh I get it!?  the small girl giggled before diving into the water and climbing onto Boxer?s back.

?Now what is that girl up to??  Mankey growled from the raft.  

?She is making a friend.?  Kangaskahn replied watching with smile at Heidi.  ?You knew she would eventually want human companionship.  After all?she is a human.?

?Bah!  Why can?t she be different and only be around us.?  he crossed his arms and looked to the side with a huff.

?Oh stop now.?  the huge pokemon chuckled and laid a hand on the Mankey?s shoulder finally realizing how difficult this was for him.

?Leave me alone.?  He said gruffly but didn?t pull away.  Then he looked at the squirtle.  ?And, don?t you go blabbing things!?  he glared before looking at Heidi then turned his back on the entire group, not enjoying the ring of laughter coming from Heidi.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 11, 2010)

*Boxer*

Even if the group left now they still had some catching up to do. The expedition ship left Long Coast about 20 minutes ago, but few things in this world could stand up to Boxer, and a mere ship wouldn't be able to either, he was a Toujou damn it. And with Baby BL's navigational skills they should be able to track them down fast. And then it would be pie for everybody! After all that was the *Boxer and BL rule 23* ~ _After every victory all participants were entitled to pie, but limited to half their body weight_. That actually worked out well for Box and his pokemon so far.

"Squiii!"

The pie thoughts that Boxer was enjoying were quickly interrupted by his own pokemon. Baby BL also enjoyed pie, but only the physical one, not this imaginary crappy one. The little blue guy actually had a similar mentality to that of Boxer, when it was time to have fun, they would, and now was the time to work. Even though it was swimming, so a form of training, and therefore a form of fun, it still had a slight scent of work to it. That made the two manly men sharp, with Baby BL putting on golden Gurren Laggan style shades (like the ones Ash's Squirtle had before it joined him), and enjoying a boost in garrnes as it looked to the horizon. Giving a simple hand motion to its left Squirtle gave the command for Boxer. Now he was the one in charge and the giant engine started moving forward, and the rope connecting the "two Lapras" and Raftie started stretching. The pokemon were all on deck so they took of.

"Hold on tight."

Boxer said to Heidi as he continued to go forward, a stream of water shot out from his legs as he went in the pointed direction. Crossing his arms Baby BL smirked, his human was a strong one indeed. Made for a good engine too as the speed at which they already moved through the water was indeed high, actually too high for a regular Raft, but no one cared, the buffoon was having fun going forward and the Squirtle along with him, so it was all good. And they were still accelerating...


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 11, 2010)

"Actually, I do. Wanna meet them?" Irving said. He removed his pokeballs from his belt and released the pokemon inside.

Totodile sat next to Irving, eyeing everyone else suspiciously. In an isolated place like this boat you had to keep your eyes on things that could kill you, and to Totodile that was everyone more or less. 

Rotom ignored the others, finding contentment in possessing Irving's camera and waiting for the right moment to surprise Totodile.

Happiny nestled between Irving's legs and dozed off.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 12, 2010)

As Irving went on to release another three pokemon Simon was actually quite surprised. Those were pokemon you didn't get to see that often. Especially Rotom and Happiny, actually that was the first time Simon saw one up close. Or rather could look at one up close, as Rotom vanished in a flash, while Happiny seemed to enjoy a nap, much like one of his own pokemon, the lazy bum...

"Very cool... Um did I do something wrong?"

Simon said pointing out to Totodile as it eyeballed him, and the trainer made a step back. He wouldn't want to provoke it, god knows he had that enough from his team. On the other hand, they were all awesome and he liked them. So he decided to let his own pokemon enjoy some fresh air as well. Smiling at Totodile and Irving he released three pokemon of his own, as Dratini enjoyed the company of Rin on the other side of the ship.

"Wanna meet my friends?"

And only seconds after three figures appeared, Nova the Charmeleon, a Kadabra and a Gastly. Nova spotted Heracross right of the bat, his massive horn seemed strong, so he made his way towards the big blue bug. He liked the guy's style.

Kadabra on the other hand teleported next to Simon, and sat in indian style as it looked at Irving and his pokemon, but not doing much beside it.

While the crazy Gastly had every intention of scaring the crap out of Simon, once the chance presented itself, or anyone else for that matter. It would probably get along well with Rotom...

"And Dratini is enjoying the view over there. Hehe."


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 12, 2010)

*Tsuna*
After he introduced himself one of the guys disappeared and then appeared next to him, saying "How´s it going?"that was what Tsuna heard before he turned his head and saw william talking to him, he jumped a bit by the surprise thought he wasn´t scared.

"Haha ya surprised me a bit"he said rubbing his head now,"All is going very well I guess"he said again but didn´t noticed how Sableye dissapeared and appeared at Williams back"Hey sab..."he said when he noticed his pokemon but it was too late the ghost pokemon made his move and Licked williams neck


----------



## Gaja (Aug 21, 2010)

While the expedition was moving along the trainers slowly went on to meet each other. And while some were doing some last minute training, Simon and his friends were all relaxing from the battle and training that they did before they arrived on the boat. Owen was no where to be seen, but as the ship moved through the waves a smaller "vehicle" approached them. In fact it wasn't even a vehicle, it was a one man powered raft, the S.S. Raftie that was gaining on them like a torpedo. The massive young man still had gas to go but he could already see their goal, the boat was really in the direction in which Baby BL pointed, good job little guy, he thought to himself while his arms and legs continued to move the raft forward.

"Yay go Box!!!"

Ow that? Yeah that was the little blond girl that was riding on his back, like he were a Lapras, her name was Heidi, and she was a friend of Boxer Toujou, whose hair was now looking like a big fin, as the blond co-pilot styled it that way. Not that Boxer noticed or anything. Gaining on the ship Raftie actually pulled alongside it as Boxer looked to the side smiling like the devil.

Sitting next to Simon while he looked at Irving, was Kadabra who looked to his right and saw something odd. A shadow jumped up from the side of the boat and was going to fall on the boat, the first thought of the pokemon was that it was a Sharpedo that needed lunch, so as he prepared to teleport and engage it, the psychic pokemons eyes widened as he saw the figure land on his feet and stand up. It was a freaking human, a humongous one, like twice as big as Simon, with huge muscles, a mean look and an even meaner smile, and he was all wet as a small head popped out from behind him. It was a girl, with blond hair and she whispered something into his ear, and the two soon went on to move to the captains area. 

Simon was shocked as he looked at the giant and his friend, not sure what he should do, as the two of them made him remember Kenpachi and Yachiru from Bleach. And if Bleach taught him one thing, it was that you never messed around with that team. But they were bad ass, their entrance left Simon shocked and speechless for a few seconds. Turning slightly into Irvings direction he spoke.

"Who are those guys?"

As it turns out they would be a last minute addition to the expedition, so that was why they went to see the captain, or if they could find Owen, even better. On a different note, Simon's Gastly went on to spin around the ship for fun, but eventually found himself hitting the edge of the ship, so he took a peek to check the scenery. What he saw amused the ghost pokemon. A raft was tied to the ship and was pulled along as several pokemon hanged in there for dear life, a Mankey, Squirtle and a Kangashan, all on one raft. Laughing at the sight he turned around and went on to explore the ship some more. After all he couldn't waist time saving random people. Boxer though sneezed once entering the captains room, thinking that he might have forgotten something, but payed little attention to it.

"Toujou Boxer and Heidi reporting to duty sir!"

He spoke standing now straight up and towering over the old man as he looked around hoping to find the guy in charge.


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Aug 22, 2010)

While Sakuchi was walking with Sakari , he met a mysterious yet beastly trainer named Boxer.

" Er.... H- Hi th- there. Ho- h- how are you? "

Said Sakuchi , Scared like a mouse been chased by a cat.

" Hey. "

Said Boxer.
  Sakuchi and Boxer then became friends and they start to fight together.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 25, 2010)

Captain Henry was not the talkative type, and the words he said... well not everyone could understand. The small bird pokemon on his shoulder however was mad cool and Boxer actually wanted to get one like that someday,  but that would be the last on his list. With Heidi holding on to his shoulder the duo was accepted on the ship without problems, but with a warning, that they shouldn't underestimate Candor Island, or their lives might not last too long.

"Got it..."

It was the only thing said by the giant trainer, he understood the warning given by the old captain, but welcomed it. They were here because they wanted adventure, fight strong pokemon and catch them. After all Boxer was interested in making a bad ass team of pokemon. And that so far was a big dream, as his first pokemon wasn't exactly world class fighting material, but with the help of Heidi's friends it could change to the better. Plus their unorthodox fighting style more then made up for Baby BL's lack of power. A few moments later with a big grin on his face Boxer exited the room in which Captain Henry steered the boat and went on deck, where the majority of the trainers were. He still didn't get to see Owen, but that couldn't be said the other way around as the Elite 4 member was already aware of Boxer's presence as well as their other friends.

"Well it was nice meeting you Irving, I hope we get to talk again soon. Bye heracross."

Waving to the strong blue pokemon Simon went over and walked to Rin. Nova the charmeleon and Kadabra followed while his Gastly was no where to be seen, probably out exploring the dark parts of the ship with missy. Reaching Rin Simon took a seat and put his hands over his knees as Nova took his cap and put it on.

"You know something, we sure got a nice group of friends around us. Don't we Rin?"

He remembered the day they all started out, the day they met at the ice cream stand, and how it all went from there. So far it's been a great ride, with races through dark woods, fighting mysterious evil trainers, meeting new friends, and all the pokemon they all had now. Nova just nodded as he moved the cap sideways and took a look at Chicky, that guy grew up actually, much like he did, but Nova was somewhat ignorant about his own development, so he really learned to respect the feather guy, good thing he wasn't a water pokemon, those guys usually made his sneeze. But while Simon sat near Rin, the attention of several trainers was drawn towards the quarters of the captain as Boxer and Heidi walked down the stairs and went on to sit at a quiet part of the boat. The duo was not really fond of coming up to people and greeting as the reactions to that tended to be mixed.

"Well look who the cat dragged in..."

Boxer said as his hair once again took its original form, but what was more interesting as the four pokemon that traveled with them actually managed to get on board and reach them, but by the time they did every single one of them just fell next to Boxer and Heidi and fell asleep. They just couldn't handle the crazy way of this trip, so they all took a nap, even Baby BL. Heidi just smilled as she sat on Boxer's should and commented on the scene.

"Wow, they really accepted you, look how quiet they are."

"Yeah I guess so."

A small smile could be seen on the face of the giant trainer, damn it, it seemed like he actually started to care about this group a bit...


----------



## Kuno (Aug 31, 2010)

The rest of the trip was uneventful, people talked, a couple of small friendly training battles happened and the Captain often pointed out different pokemon that jumped from the sea.  A few trainers thought they saw a large white creature come racing out of the water but the visage was gone before they could even realize what they may or may not have seen.  A wonderful meal was served and just as they were finishing up one of the crew could be heard yelling from the bow.

“Land ho Cap'n!”  He bellowed across the deck of the ship, letting the feasting Captain know they were almost to their destination.

“Aye!”  The older man bellowed back, wiped his mouth with his napkin, then pushed away from the table with only half his meal eaten.  

“Aren't you going to finish sir?”  Rin asked slightly confused that he wouldn't even wait.

“Not in these waters Missy.  Them some dangerous beasts out there.”  His face was solemn as he walked out of the dining hall, disappearing beyond the door.

“Really that bad?”  Rin's eyes were wide, she knew they said it was dangerous but she didn't think it would be that bad, didn't think they would put people's lives at risk.

Looks were exchanged amongst the passengers and the meal was quickly concluded as they rushed for the deck of the ship.

As the trainers piled toward the bow they could see that the wailords were nervous and a few other pokemon had entered the water near them, ever watchful of their wards.  Once they pulled their eyes away and looked forward the could see a beautiful island.  White sandy beaches surrounded by clearest blue water, a thick virgin jungle lined the beach with greens from emerald to lime the trunks of the trees a deep dark chocolate color.  

From the center of the island a massive volcano rose toward the sky.  It's top was encircled by fluffy white clouds and it had a spiral of green around it's massive body, like a street lined in emerald to show them the way to the biggest prize they could seek.  A few small dots could be seen in the air, one could only assume they were some type of flying pokemon and dark shadows flowed quickly through the water.

“Amazing...”  Heidi said in a hushed voice, afraid to ruin what her eyes could see.  Around her the trainers only nodded in response as they neared the island.  The wailords began to slow and the Captain called down to the group.

“Ready yourselves.  We will be landing momentarily.”  with those words they began to take action.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 31, 2010)

After a few hours on the boat this looked like it was going to be a family vacation, at least to Boxer it did. The big man was on deck, unlike the rest of the trainers and Heidi, who at this point were all enjoying a meal on a different part of the ship. It wasn't that he wasn't hungry or anything, but more that Baby BL brought some meat for the two to enjoy. Standing there, leaning against the metal fence Boxer's first and so far only pokemon sat on his head looking into the water with him. It was then that a pack of Sharpedo swam past the boat, but still keeping some distance from the team of Wailords. Specifically one Sharpedo was noticed by Box, it looked like a bad mofo, significantly bigger then the majority of the pack, and a scar across the eye showed to Boxer that he was no pushover.

"_I want him in my team._"

Thinking that while he stared at the pokemon, who responded with a cold and murderous stare of its own Boxer realized that he couldn't send Baby BL into battle, the guy was still way too inexperienced in underwater battles that he might just get eaten. Several seconds later the pack moved away from the boat leaving Boxer and Baby BL to their thoughts as their journey continued.

"Ow yeah, this stuff's good!"

Was the comment made by Simon on the other side of the ship. Unlike Boxer, who was the lone wolf of the pack, Simon enjoyed a nice meal. With all of his pokemon in their respective pokeballs the young black haired trainer could relax a bit, and while the break was a welcome one, he couldn't help but feel anxious about the adventure in front of him. And while the trainers talked, a few minutes later the captain, Henry was his name, was called as Candor Island came into view, and judging by the comment the captain made, the place wasn't going to be a walk in the park. Actually the young trainer was interested in seeing what the rumoured island looked like. He had seen it only in documentaries, and honestly the helicopter shots didn't do the real thing justice. 

"_Wow_"

It was an amazing sight to behold. Standing along with the rest of the trainer that went to check out the island, well take a first look at it, Simon heard the blond girl use the word amazing. Nodding to the adjective she just used Simon felt good. He was stronger then before, and he had no intention of losing again like he did to V2. A smile spread across his face as his backpack was put on. He would be one of the first to go out and check out this paradise... Boxer was also ready to leave, aware that this "paradise" could turn out to be fun. Baby BL was a bit nervous, though he had the safest place in the house, so the little blue pokemon didn't cause drama.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 3, 2010)

As the time passed on William began to distant himself from the rest of the passengers. His quite demeanor and slow movements drew little if any attention. And in his own sly way he faded into the shadows as the call for meal and drink was made. Food and fellowship was the furthest thing from this trainer's mind. Leaning up against the railing toward the end of the boat William waited and watched as the Island, a small dot in the distance at the moment, appeared on the horizon. A small grin slipped across Williams face as he shoved both hands into his pockets. Things were going to get very, very interesting very soon. William's icy blue eyes glowed a soft green as the clouds above cast a soft shadow across him and the ship, a figurative storm was on the horizon, a clueless handful of trainers below the decks were going to bear witness to events that would change the region. They ate and made merry not knowing what the future held for them. 

As time came and went with the cool salty sea air the small dot on in the distance became a full fledged island and soon a seamen called across the deck, "Land ho! Cap'n.".  "Aye!" bellowed back from below deck snapping William's attention from his meditative state. His pants rustled loudly with the jerking motion of William pulling his hands free. The grin he wore stretched and fell to a scowl as the form of that salty sea dog of a Captain pulled himself from below deck. -Click!- William's hand shot to the railing. A small device attached itself to the ship and quickly cloaked itself as Eon pulsed his psychic power through it. * "The die is cast."* William says bellow his breath vanishing from sight as the rest of the trainers piled up from the mess hall. 

Sairu~ 

A sorrowful wind seems to blow across the whole region as a dark shadow seemed to fall over the mood of the whole place. Pokemon were always the first to sense these type things. Whole packs of Houndour howled mournfully toward the sky. Packs of Rattatta fled human dwellings heading for safer locations in the areas around the cites. Chansey and Blissy became nervous and skittish as they went about their business in the Region's Pokemon Centers. Above Suofreight a large flying machine descended from the heavens. It was stark black in color with no identifying markings. Four large turret like features rotated and pointed in different directions. Large plums of smoke fired out of them with out a sound, the recoil that was expected of such firing was absent. As the ship descended down  toward the harbor the turret features slid in making the hull of the ship whole again.


----------



## Burke (Sep 3, 2010)

The sun was high in the sky as the call to eat was made. Samuel was happy to leave Williams odd self for some decent food. He went along with all the other trainers to the mess hall below the deck. Luckily, they also served Pok?mon food, so Turtwig was also well fed. Sam wasn?t surprised that William decided not to join them.

?His crazed self is probably up there trying to figure out how to take over the world or something huh buddy, ha-ha.? He laughed

??.Twig?? He mumbled as his nose was deep in his food, not paying much attention to anything.

Suddenly, the call for land was made, and all trainers instantly clamored for the deck.

Sam took what was left of Turtwig?s food, much to his disagreement, and packed it up to save for his other Pok?mon. 

Sam went above, and looked on at the approaching land mass. Trying to share the experience, he looked around the deck for William, but he wasn?t around.

?What the? Could he be in the bathroom at a time like this? Haha?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He yawned as he stretch his body, after meeting two trainers he went on a little battle against another guy who had a staravia, in the end he won but the battle was quite difficult since he used Sableye then they fell asleep at the outside of the ship.*yawn*"Oh man that was a good nap"he said looking around, his bag and pokeballs were  okay_*"Monferno"*_Blaze growled looking around like Tsuna.

standing up, he saw an island, something that scared him a little but at the same time excited him "Hey Blaze, that thing right there is our destiny"he said signing at the place_*"Monferno"*_"This will be interesting.....I just hope to not get in a dangerous situation"T-The said at last


----------



## Gaja (Sep 4, 2010)

The weather was perfect, warm and the wind gave of the sense of adventure. Moments later the white ship came to a stop at the beach, and the moment had arrived, they could go out. Along with the Elite 4 member Owen, the "Fossil Genius", there were a lot of trainers. Along with Simon, Rin and Tsuna, Irving was there, as were Samuel, Boxer, Heidi, Ozzy, Vicky and Ingram. So all in all ten people would go out at this moment, Violet and William seemed like they would stay behind with a few of the other trainers on the ship and captain Henry. They were warned that the beach was not to be taken lightly and that since it was morning they would be welcomed by a swarm of angry crawdaunt rising from beneath the sands, mawile trying to drag you into the sand, and later on possibly sharpedo trying to eat them. Yep that was the welcoming party of Candor Island. So here we go!!!

Some of the trainers were experienced, and some not so much, Simon looked around, noticing Samuel as he took the front of the line. He would go out in the first group for sure. Owen was at the back of the line at this point, looking who would step out and try to take Candor Island by storm. Boxer was also itching to go out and bang. Simon looked at Heidi and smilled.

"Shall we once again?"

He had asked her that before they had the race through the forest in which they found Gasly and Missy. Boxer on the other had put Heidi on his shoulder and moved forward, the recently formed team only smiled while looking up front, this would for sure be exciting. Jumping over the metal railing, Simon was the first one to touch Candor Island sand, and as he made several steps forward, indeed like Owen said, the sand several meters started moving, and several Crawdaunt slowly showed up, no doubt angry at the visitors and with every intention of battling them... or worse...

"Go Kadabra!"

A pokeball was thrown up front, he would have sent Dratini there, but it still wasn't time since Dratini was young and not too strong. Simon looked up front, well aware that psychic pokemon couldn't do squat to a Crawdaunt, but electric attacks very well could, and Kadabra was fast as fuck when teleporting, so he hoped to use that strategy here. Boxer looked up front, seeing the welcoming party and smiled, hell yeah!

"Use teleport and then thunder punch!"

Forming onto the warm sand of Candor Island was Simon's kadabra, looking up front as quite a few opponents showed up, easily way too many for Simon to handle alone, so team work was key here. Teleporting behind one of the big red crabs Kadabras fist started forming electricity around it as the psyching pokemon went on to deliver a hit to the back of the crawdaunt and teleport back in front of Simon, not risking any damage. The Crawdaunt was hit, took some damage obviously because of the nature of the attack, but was not out, not nearly if one judged by his eyes, as they made the pokemon looked like it was out for blood now.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2010)

Candor island was beautiful. From afar it was like the perfect paradise, pristine and untouched. When you got close enough though, you saw why.

Dozens of kingler and krabby emerged from the sands the moment everyone stepped out of the ship. Most of them were larger than normal. 

Irving cautiously stepped back towards the ship, keeping himself as distant from the assaulting crabs as possible. Aside from Heracross none of his pokemon could handle fighting all these creatures at once. When he was far enough he released Rotom and Happiny, and ordered them to attack from afar.


-----------------------------------------------------

Once they reach a certain level, most trainers usually travel the world. Normally they go home after visiting a few neighboring regions, but Benedict was one of the few who actually completed his world travels. Over the years he's captured and trained many pokemon, but none were as powerful as the one he was going to obtain now.

The old trainer was on a rocky outcrop several dozen miles off Sairu's coast. He had been standing there for hours, waiting for it to arrive. Finally, at sunset, a glowing pink orb descends from the sky to face him.

"It's been a while, old friend" He said. "I need your strength. Will you lend it to me?" 

The orb spins around him, its glow brightening for a second. 

Benedict smiled. "Thank you. It is time I finished the terrible business from 10 years ago."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 9, 2010)

*Condor: Into the heat of Battle*

 Candor Island; Morning ~ 

A deep grin ripped across William's face as he stepped up to the railing, after apparently appearing from nowhere. The Pokemon that made their home here were defiantly a lot stronger then their mainland counterparts. The size discrepancy was even amazing. A Crabby the size of a mainland Kingler sank into the sand not even a yard from the boat when Simon's foot sent small tremors into the sand as he took the first step into the unknown. And as promised, Crawdaunt tore themselves from their homes to confront those that would invade their territory. Their red shells glistened in the morning light as rivers of sand cascade from the crevasses of their armor back to the beach below. The once calm morning air was now filled with the menacing sound of the Crawdaunt's strong pincers snapping. 

An intimidating sight to beheld indeed, but the boy Simon stood fast and pulled out his first Pokeball, 'Go Kadabra!' was the command given as the ball was let loose. It tapped silently on the sand and bounced up into the air like a small rocket. Splitting open a stream of light flooded the field as the humanoid shape of a Kadabra took form. Slamming a foot on the lower railing as he peered forward William couldn't help but admire the determination of this young boy despite how foolish it might seem at this moment. "Kadabra!" the Pokemon says staunchly as it pulled it's spoon up ready to battle. 

William looked on in interest, what would this boy's commands be? Would he try defensive or an offensive strategy? Would it be a frontal or tactical assault? All these questions and more swirled in William's head as he watched, and soon his questions would at least in theory have answers. Teleport followed with a Thunder Punch was the call and William was even more impressed with this boy. With a blur of colors the Kadabra is gone. A static sound seems to build in intensity as the bipedal Pokemon reappears behind one of the Crawdaunt. Small arcs of electricity fly from the Psychic type's fist as it is reeled back. With a crackling thrust the attack is made as the Crawdaunt flashes yellow and white as the attack grounds itself on the sands at the twos feet. 

As the attack ends the Kadabra vanishes with another Teleport opting not to gain any injuries this early in the game. Shaking furiously the Crawdaunt that was attacked seemed less worse for wear then Simon was hoping. It was now hopping mad and by it's angry cries William could tell that it wanted revenge in the baddest way. _ Well I suppose I should keep up appearances and whatnot_ William thought as he reached into his vest like coat with his right hand, it appeared as if everyone else wasn't interested in helping out. * "Come forth and take flight, Swoop!"* William shouts as he pulled a Pokeball from his coat pocket. A clicking sound can be heard as the button in the center of the ball is pressed, doubling in size William allows it to split open in his hand as he pointed it toward the sky. With a 'ping!' a stream of light erupted into the morning air, initially forming a ball the light explodes outward as wings and a tail rip forth.  "AEEEEEERRRRRRROOOOOOOO!" was the battle cry that rang long and loud. The Pressure that followed as Swoop's form appeared made some of the less experienced trainers wince. Owen for one smiled, such a young trainer with such a powerful and ancient Pokemon, now what would he do? 

* "Giga Impact, four degrees left."* William shouts as he calmly stayed perched on the railing of the ship.  "Roger that!" Swoop replies in Pokemon as his terrible wings beat and cut thorough the air causing him to ascend into the heavens. Reaching the effective apex for the attack to be used from Swoop barrel rolls and dives down. Orange spiraling energy swirls around Swoop as he dive bombs down allowing the purple energy of the attack to flow around him like a magician's cape. Moments later the beach is heavily rocked from the impact of the attack. Sand is whipped everywhere forcing Simon to cover his face. The Crawdaunt roar in confusion as whips of water fire from the swirling debris of sand and stone. 

As the dust settles the outline of Swoop can be seen, with a flap of his rock hide wings the remaining clouds of sand are blown to sea and into the forest. Swoop can now be seen standing triumphantly over the same Crawdaunt that was attacked earlier. The remaining group of Crawdaunt cried out angrily as they turned their attention to the offensive rock Pokemon as it declared it's victory. * "Now's your chance buddy boy."* William says softly, he was now standing next to Simon. * "Attack with Thunder Punch again, but have Kadabra augment the power and range of the attack with his Psychic Abilities, aim for their mouths."* William adds as he digs his hands deep into his pants pockets.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 9, 2010)

*Rin....*

“These are...”  Rin's eyes were wide as she took in the amount and size of the crawdaunt on the beach.  It was almost staggering for the girl, she might have stayed on the ship had it not been for Simon barging down and immediately taking the creatures on.  “Damn...”  the girl looked around her and and her mind raced trying to find the best tactic.  

“Grass and electric...”  Rin bit her lip realizing she still had several weakness in her team, it was then she felt a pull on her arm.

“Combusken.”  The fire pokemon said nodding.  

“Fire is weak...”  Rin paused in her statement before grinning, she hugged the pokemon tightly.  “What would I do without you Chicky!”  setting her companion down they raced toward the beach.  Again they paused in awe at the next attack led out by the amazing creature.  Rin made a mental note to check on what it was but didn't want to waste any time.  “Chicky!  Double kick!”  She pointed at a crawdaunt near the water.

“Com-BUSKEN!”  It yelled out slamming it's foot into the water and dark pokemon's face.  The power of the moved caused it to stagger but it didn't go down.  It used it's claw to swipe at the combuskin.  Chicky dodged but contact was made and she went flying.

“Chicky!”  Rin said worriedly as Chicky crashed into the sand.  But, before she could take a few steps forward her pokemon was back on her feet.  “Again!”

Once more the combusken went flying at the creature, slamming several powerful kicks into it's face.  It was the crawdaunt's turn to go flying and Chicky stood in the spot, a triumphant look on his face.  Unbeknownst to the two, while this particular battle was going on, another crawdaunt had come up behind Rin.  The girl began to cheer for Chicky as it's opponent laid on the ground, knocked out for the moment, then she screamed as a blast of electricity surrounded her.  

“What...the...”  Rin now staggered, feeling much like the crawdaunt after Chicky's first attack.  She turned to see another laying behind her, all signs that it hadn't been knocked out gone.  Rin then heard a noise from her side, in the water.  

“Lanturn?” a high voice asked curiously.

The breath caught in Rin's chest.  She had seen Lanturn's before in books but never this close, and she knew that this wasn't a normal size pokemon.  “It must be the island...”  Rin's eyes were wide as she met the curious look of the Lanturn.


*Heidi...*

“Why are they fighting so much?”  Heidi asked her small group of pokemon as she stood at the railing.

“I told you this is what human's do.” Mankey glared out at the fighting.  “They go and harass pokemon then get excited when the hurt us.”

“Mankey...”  Kanghaskan sighed as the spiritomb just looked on.

“Why don't they just talk to them?  Tell them they don't mean to bother them?”

“They don't think like we do.”

“Well let's see what I can do.”  Heidi said firmly jumping over the side and landing in the soft sand.  Mankey and the others followed closely behind her.  She walked up to a crawdaunt that was a bit of a distance from the rest.  “Hello.”  Heidi said still speaking in Pokemon.  The red creature just looked at her but didn't move. 

“We aren't like them.”  Mankey pointed to the others.  The small group then sat before the crawdaunt and began to have a very interesting conversation.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He was surprised, a big island was in front of him, a lot of vegetation, rocks and sea, all together in just one island"Wow" looking around he saw some pokemon, those were Krabby and Kingler a lot of them appeared in front of them thought they seemed angry the thing that surprised him most was their size, they were at least 2 or 3 times the normal size"W-what´s happening?"he said nervous stepping back once,the crabs were quite violent, and that wasn´t a good sign.

Making Blaze to enter in his pokeball he called out Shinx, who growled happy"Shinx!", looking around the little lion started to run around Tsuna"T-this isn´t time for that partner"Tsuna said as the electric pokemon stopped and looked around again now carefully, then adopted a battle stance"W-wait Shinx! we aren´t going to fight if they don´t attack us"the pokemon just nodded.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 9, 2010)

*Yuki, Redfire Springs/Northwind Town...*

After a valiant save of the child and the whole town, the group was praised and then left after Ditto bought their supplies.  The next week was uneventful, well, other than constant bickering between Nick and Yuki.  They found themselves in Redfire springs, surrounded by fire pokemon.  What will they get themselves into next?  No-one  could possibly tell. 

The pair were walking again as humans, the sand and rock sturdy under their feet.  Yuki looks at Nick as they walked next to a river filled with all sorts of pokemon.  Yuki elbows next to her, where Nick was, but he had stepped back before hand.  She slipped slightly and falls onto her back, her head resting on Rapidash who sat there because she knew what would happen.

?.........Y-yeow!? Yuki whimpers, she grits her teeth, and attempts to stand on her feet, her left leg collapsing under her.

?Can't just leave you here, you couldn't make it without me around.? Nick says, picking up Yuki, and helping her walk.

?I don't need you to help me.? Yuki says, yanking her arm away then begins to hop on her right foot.  Yuki turns, ?You want to help?  Get me onto Rapidash.? she says, staring at him.  After getting onto Rapidash Yuki looks back, ?You could've been a little more delicate.? Yuki says, having Rapidash jolt forward.

As the group exit the springs and enter the town there is an odd female voice, ?Mr. Snuffleupagus!  Finally I found you again!? the voice exclaims, coming from a woman around age of the late twenties, she had medium brown hair with purple eyes.

?Ugh...5...4...3...2...? Nick looks at the woman, crossing his arms.

?Is this your girlfriend?? The woman asks curiously.

?Oh hell no!  There is no way that I'd EVER be his girlfriend.? Yuki says, falling off rapidash, onto her side, ?Anybody laugh and I'll...I'll...!? She exclaims, standing up, but screaming in pain, pulling her left leg up again.

?Great choice Nick, she can't even think of a good threat.? the woman says, then watches Yuki hop around on one leg, ?She has no pain tolerance either.?

?She wears knickers, and she's full of spunk.? Nick replies, shrugging.

Yuki looks at the two, ?Okay, now tell me, who are you!?? she exclaims.

?And as thick as a ton of bricks.? the woman says, chuckling.

?Yuki, this is my older sister, Amber.? Nick says, chuckling himself.

?Greeaat...Now this is just great, I wound my ankle, I have to train my pokemon enough to make them even close to everyone else's pokemon quickly.  I got a contest in two weeks, and I have to travel with Nick, AND now I have to worry weather or not Amber is going to tag along.  What the hell have I gotten myself into.?  Yuki looks down at the pokeballs, then she lets everyone out of their pokeballs.  ?C'mon guys we've got training to do.  Let those two catch up with family business.? Yuki says, leaning on Rapidash as she hops away.  ?I'll catch up with you later Nick.?

?Rapidash??

?It's okay Rapidash...?

?Um, umbreon.  Bre, breon.?

?Riolu.?

?Marsh, marsh, marshtomp.  Tomp, tomp, marshtomp, tomp.?

?Rap.?

?Eon.?

?Lu.?

?Marshtomp.?

 The pokemon chatted while Yuki just listened to them talk.  ?Why does he always get me so angry damn it...??

?Marshtomp??

?It's nothing.? Yuki shakes her head, ?Why don't we find a good place to train, eh guys??

?Rap!?

?Eon!?

?Lu!?

?Marsh!?

Yuki grins, ?So we train first!? the group find a good, open place to begin training.  ?Now, Everyone!  Target a rock!   Kip, water gun towards the sky for yourself.  Then mudshot the rock, Scar, faint attack, Riolu, aura sphere!  Rapidash,  flame wheel then stomp!?  The pokemon break the rocks after many hits, except riolu, who has yet to even crack it.  ?Riolu, try a force palm.? she says, the move still not effecting the rock.  Riolu begins to glow white and grow, he lets of a bark like noise, then closes it's eyes to concentrate.  He gets a green glowing sphere in between his paws then it shoots out to shatter the rock.  As it cracks open, dark purple pours from the inside of the rock.  ?Riolu...!  Y-you're a Lucario!? she exclaims, grinning at him like a little idiot.


----------



## Kinzey (Sep 10, 2010)

Kinzey surveyed the beach, with a number of trainers battling the crawdaunt. He didn't think they had much of a chance against them, so he picked a path out across the beach that looked clear of wild pokemon. "Let's go, Razoredge!" He said to the Treeko on his shoulder, who responded with a determined call of his species name.

He ran across the sand, his feet giving loud _poom!_s and sending up puffs of sand. Still yet, no pokemon came after him, though he noticed a few glancing at him, yet doing nothing.

"Treeeeeekoooo..." Razoredge said warningly. "Oh, what're you afraid of? We're in the clear!" Just then, the sand exploded around them. Kinzey felt himself falling, no, now sliding down a slope. Digging his hands blindly into the sand around him did nothing but pull down more.

As the sand cleared, Kinzey saw below and in front of him, and approaching fast, a giant Trapinch, about three feet tall with equally giant jaws, hungry for his flesh.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2010)

The fight was steadily going to their side. Despite the ferocity and strength of the wild crawdaunt and krabby they were ultimately no match to a group of skilled and disciplined trainers who operated as a team, covering each other and attacking with coordination. Ozzy lead the group in the fight, his Ivysaur lashing out with powerful vine whips. 

"Keeeep going! They usually diiiisperse after a few minutes." He said as his Ivysaur swiped a krabby of its feet with a vine whip.

While the rest fought from the front with their pokemon, Irving was content with having to battle the crab pokemon from behind everyone else. He didn't want his pokemon to be too hurt, and even from here he could feel the thrill of battle.

"Just keep shocking them from afar, pal." He tells Rotom. The electric ghost pokemon nodded, taking potshot after potshot at the attacking water types and generally making the entire fight as difficult as possible for them. Rotom's lightning attacks were extremely effective against them, and after the guy with the aerodactyl swooped in and knocked them off their feet it took the opportunity to blast them with rapid bursts of electricity.

Happiny meanwhile just watched the battle from Irving's shoulder. Occasionaly she waved her fingers around when one of the kingler got too close, which resulted in the would-be attacker getting struck by a random bolt of lightning or flung off by a whirlwind. Irving mused that this was the move metronome, a technique Happiny can learn that allows for any move to be used at random, even those it didn't even know.


Owen smiled. For a bunch of first-timers on Candor they were doing pretty well. Aside from a few lucky hits no one seemed badly injured, not even the humans. This expedition might end up with no one going to the hospital...


----------



## Kinzey (Sep 11, 2010)

As the Trapinch approached (or rather, Kinzey slid down the sand pit towards it's gaping maw), Kinzey noticed a few things: first, that it was bigger than the average Trapinch, though this much was obvious. However, he also noticed something peculiar about it's orange color. It didn't look as solid as a smooth, flat carapice; instead it seemed wavy and uneven, as if it had a short coat of orange fur. Kinzey decided it was just a visual trick, because as far as he knew that wasn't normal in Trapinch.

Still, he had no time to contemplate appearances. He had to escape becoming this things meal. "Razoredge, use Razor Leaf!" he commanded the Treeko on his shoulder. In response, he pulled a bunch of leaves out of god-knew-where, and flicked them like shuriken at the beast. Surprised, it swallowed the leaves, and immediately began coughing. Kinzey supposed anything razor-like would indeed fuck up your innards.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 11, 2010)

The front lines were headed by William, Rin and Simon, while Irving supported them from the back, and their actual backs were kept safe by Owen. Simon was blown away by seeing Swoop in action, he had no idea such a monster of a pokemon was on their side. A smile on his face suggested that he knew a certain pokemon that would be interested in meeting this guy up close. But that flash of a thought was pushed to the side as William suggested his next attack.

"Got it. Kadabra, use thunder punch again, but supplement it with your psychic powers, like you did with Nova's flames!"

The fox pokemon stood several feet away from Simon and William, feeling rather well about Swoop's last attack. Clenching his spoon he pointed that arm at the opponents as electricity started to form around the fist of the yellow fox pokemon, a pink-ish aura surrounding him as the electricity kept building. Samuel and Tsuna joined the battle, and actually Sam went all out with 5 pokemon, which was a surprise to Boxer who also had trouble handling a giant krabby with his squirtle. Simon looked at his Kadabra as it shot the electric punch into the direction of their enemy, and almost immediately "pushed" the arm holding the spoon forward, essentially turning the punch into a rain of thunder aimed at many of their opponents. About 70% hit dead on in the mouths of the Crawdaunts, forcing many out of combat.

"_Wow..._"

Simon looked up front as they pushed the giant squad back, the black haired trainer had no idea that Kadabra's powers could be used this way. He had used them to maneuver Nova's flame attacks on several occasions but nothing like this. In a low voice, which at this point could only be heard by William, a Thank you for that... could be heard as minutes later the beach would start clearing.


----------



## Burke (Sep 11, 2010)

Five flashes of red lightning struck the ground between the force of Crawdaunt, and the approaching Kadabra as Turtwig, Luxio, Gible, Croagunk, and Loudred appeared. From above, Sam, standing atop a hovering metang, was issuing orders.

?Turtwig use Razor Leaf! Luxio use Thunder Fang! Gible use Dragon Rage! Croagunk use Poison Sting! Loudred use pound!?

?Twig!? he cried as a super sharpened leaf left his head and stuck a nearby Crawdaunt.

?Luxio!? The same Crawdaunt was bitten hard by an electrically powered maw.

?Gib giba!? An intense shockwave struck multiple targets.

?Croagaa!? Another Crawdaunt was struck, and badly poisoned.

?LOUD!? That same one was subjected to a powerful blow to the head.

Metang quickly lowered to the ground as Sam jumped off.

?Now Metang use Psycic!?

?Meeeetaaang.? It echoed as several Crawdaunt were hit with a severe mental blow.

?Alright! Now keep it up!? he encouragingly yelled as his Pok?mon officially joined the fight. He turned to William and Simon. ?I was wondering where you ran off too, your getting ahead of yourself.? He smiled.


----------



## Kinzey (Sep 11, 2010)

"Back..._off!_" Kinzey exclaimed as he fell, his foot slamming into the Trapinch's skull with a sickening crunch. The Trapinch jumped back in the little space it had, roaring viciously. The saliva coating its jaws was mixed with blood.

"He's hurt..." he murmured. "Treeko!" his pokemon cried, shocked. "We didn't have to mess him up that bad for trying to get a bite to eat. Use Sleep Powder". Razoredge shook his head disapprovingly, but did as he was told, tossing the green powder over the Trapinch's head. The pokemon staggered, but didn't fall. "Again!" Its eyelids fluttered, but stayed open. "Again!"

Slowly but surely the Trapinch fell, it's chest heaving as it slept. "Even with its wounds it took awhile to take down. Candor is amazing".

On impulse, Kinzey whipped out a pokeball and tapped it to the pokemon's forehead. After a few moments, he head the reassuring click.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He was still watching at all those pokemon, still surprised by their size. Then some bubbles were thrown from Kingler´s mouth directly to tsuna"Waaah"he said covering himself by putting his arms in front of him to stop the bubbles, but Shinx tackled him and put him away from the bubbles way"Shinx!"it said and looked at the kingler and krabby quite angry by the attack to his owner"S-shinx let´s fight"he said and instantly got fired up, something funny cause shinx made the same thing.

"We have to win....Shinx use bite on Krabby!"he said as the little lion attack"Shinx!"it growled as it runs but Kingler got in his way using bubbles and sent flying the electric pokemon"Shinx! are ya okay?"he asked as the little lion barely stood up and nodded,"Tsk, we need to defeat that enormous Kingler fist"


----------



## Kei (Sep 11, 2010)

*Tera/ Northwind Town*

"Torrrrcccchiiiiiii!!!!" a loud yelping brought Tera out of her nap and then a huge buring sensation on her butt. "Ow Ow Ow!! Leni!!! Tera complained as she jumped up and turned around to a torchi that wasn't really happy. Tera torchi, or like she calls him, Leni, was always for some odd reason one step ahead of her. Leni jumped into Tera arms and pecked at her to get her to move.  Ow Ow Ow I'm moving!!"

Today was the day that Tera and Leni was going to start out on their new adventure! Tera was happy to get out her parents house and explore the world around her, she was even more excited to meet Leni. Tera met Leni as she was walking her way though the woods, she had gotten extremely lost and she couldn't find her way back home and it was getting dark. It got worst when violent pokemon started to come out, Tera was so scared, but Leni came and saved her! Using his ember flames he scared all the bad pokemon away.

After Leni saved her, he pecked her all the way out of the forest until she made it back into town! Tera was so happy she met Leni, she went back again, got lost again, and Leni saved her again, and Leni pecked her out of the forest again...And again....And again...Until Leni walked all the way home with her and didn't let her leave the house till he knew she wasn't going into the forest again without him. Soon Leni accompanied Tera every where, following close behind and leading her to a safe place. When Tera came to Leni with a poke ball, Leni refused it, but he still followed her home and began to sleep in the same bed and took a bath with Tera every day. It hit Tera when she finally saw that Leni always was with her, when she gave him a name, Leni jumped for joy and then used ember to get her out of the forest.

Leni and Tera was always together and thats the way they liked it, but Leni picked up a bad habit, and started to scare men away that went any where near her. As Tera made her way though the forest for the fifth time,but this time she wasn't going to be chased out by Leni, Leni was going to be with her though and though and this time, she won't go back home but to a new town or city! "Leni....You ready?!" Tera asked, Leni answered happily as he wiggled in her arms


----------



## Kinzey (Sep 11, 2010)

Kinzey, the Trapinch now caught, rigorously began climbing out of the hole. Unfortunately it seemed the pokemon was a master hole digger, and whenever he tried to get a handhold in the walls, the steep slope caused him to just pull down the sand. However, slowly but surely, by focusing his efforts in a single direction, he was able to lessen the slope and climb out.

Looking around, he saw trainers continuing to battle the Krabby and Crawdaunt. In particular, he saw one group of trainers (William, Rin Simon and Irving) slowly working their way up the beach. Running over to them, Kinzey asked "Hey, do you guys need help?"


----------



## Kei (Sep 11, 2010)

Tera made her way though the forest, it was still early in the morning so she took her time. Leni seemed to be doing good, he had gotten sleepy and went to sleep in her arms. Looking at her surroundings she saw how beautiful the forest was as all the bug pokemon was eating on oran berries and other types. Tera thought picking up a oran berry for Leni would be nice so she put Leni down. Which instantly woke him up. And went to pick some berries.

"You need berries for battle you know that right Leni? You going to be healthy and strong just like Ace's pokemon!"Tera said as she continued to pick, she blushed a bit when she said Ace's name so easily, she was a huge fan of the gym leader and his passionate attitude, he was the reason she wanted Leni to get so strong so she can show him how good she is, which would lead to years of romance and possibly marriages.

As Tera daydreamed about her wedding, she didn't notice as she was dancing around she had step on a Weedle's tail! The Weedle clearly upset was going to attack her before Leni got in between them and use ember defeating the tiny bug pokemon easily!
"See Leni! You are already growing big and strong!" Tera said as she finished putting the berries in her purse and petting Leni. But as her back was turned she didn't see the Beedrill that was the mother or the weedle Leni defeated, but Leni sure did, but it was frozen..

"Leni...Whats wrong....?" Tera asked because her pokemon wasn't rubbing back as she was rubbing his head, Tera notice that Leni eyes were constantly focus on her back and then she heard buzzing...She knew it couldn't be good, her body instantly froze too but she slowly turned around and saw the pissed off Beedrill. It stingers ready to poke and gut someone, but it wasn't going to be Tera and Leni...

Tera quickly grabbed Leni and started to run with the beedrill head on her tail, swinging and trying to attack her and Leni "AHHHHHHH SOMEONE ANYONE HELP US!!!!!WAHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He was thinking about the way to defeat all those crabs, an idea should come to his mind soon or shinx will be in big troubles, then he got the fact, that Kingler was more biggest and powerfull than the normal ones but he should be slow"That´s it!"he said and looked at Shinx who was recovering his energy a bit"Okay buddy, run at full speed and try to get behind him"he said as Shinx started with the plan, that was until a Krabby got in his way"Don´t worry, use spark!"with that shinx used his electric attack making Krabby to take a big damage, but it still stood up, and used bubble beam on shinx"shinx dodge and use bite!"he ordered "Shinx!"the pokemon growled as he dodged the attack and bit  Krabby, this time the water pokemon was defeated"Nice job partner"he said.

Then Kingler started to move using bubble on shinx again who barely dodged it"Good! now it´s our time to attack!"Tsuna said"shinx,SHINX!"the lion roared glaring at Kingler then started to glow"This is....."he said as Shinx started to change it´s form then the glow stopped and bigger lion could be seen "Wow, y-you have evolved!"he said at last excited as Luxio raised his head"LUXIO!" roared loud enough to be heard by the other trainers near of Tsuna and Kingler was quite intimidated.


----------



## Kei (Sep 11, 2010)

Leni poked at Tera constantly, making Tera dropping him on the ground. Lein got in between Tera and the beedrill staring it down. Leni turned his head to his trainer and nodded his head, Tera nodded back, she wasn't going to be scared because as long as Leni was with her, she could do anything! "I won't run away Leni! Not this time, not ever!" Leni nodded his tiny head and faced his opponent straight on.

"Okay you ready Leni!? Let's do this use ember!" Tera commanded, Leni nodded and jumped in the air and used ember! Landing directly on the enemy!"Yes! That's the way Leni! Use Ember again!" Tera cheered, Leni used it over and over again and doges the Beedrill attacks with ease. Tera cheered louder and louder. And once the Beedrill fainted, Leni fainted too!"Leni!.....You did well..." Tera said as she picked up Leni and stroked his feathers. Leni did so much for me, I'm glad I picked these oran berries for him! Tera thought.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 11, 2010)

*Yuki, forest in Northwind*

Yuki looks towards the forest nearby as a scream illuminated from it.  "What do you think that was guys?" she asks her pokemon quietly, her eyes glancing between her pokemon.  "Lets go check it out.  Rapidash, give me a lift please." she says, getting on her rapidash's back.  The rest of her pokemon following behind.  The group pads through the forest and find a girl and her torchic hugging, with a fainted beedrill nearby.

"Excuse me, but do you know who was screaming?" Yuki asks, looking down from her perch.  Kip, her marshtomp, riding with Yuki, Lucario standing guard infront of Rapidash, Scar, her umbreon has his fur standing on end and in an agressive position.

"I'm sorry about the way my pokemon are acting." She says, letting off a smile.
*
Inka, house in Northwind*

A tall redhead sits in a tall swiveling chair, she lets off a yawn then spins around, "God damn I am bored, nothing ever happens with me." she pouts, an extremely happy ludicolo dancing to some music playing on a radio.

_'PSSSHHH...Am...am I on?  I'm on the scene, after many interviews with natives all I have gotten  was 'a large flying machine descended from the heavens. It was stark black in color with no identifying markings. Four large turret like features rotated and pointed in different directions.  Pokemon seemed to be saddened by the sight.'_

"Hell yeah.  Y'know where were heading girl? Suofreight city!  Nobody can stop me!" The woman says, standing up putting her hands on the desk in front of her.

"Honey, no adventures, remember, you have important duties to deal with, like walking the houndoom, exterminating the rodents..." A man says, going on a list of chores she needs to do.

"Fuuck!  Why now!?  Damn it." The woman says, giving a sigh and walking off to do her chores.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 12, 2010)

Boxer stood there, seeing these overdeveloped aggressive native pokemon, slowly but surely get pushed back. He was very impressed by how some of the trainers handled their pokemon, some displayed raw power, some very good tehnique, while another showed a team attack. He then realized that the fact that he only had one pokemon with him was a weakness, as Baby BL wasn't too strong really. His shell was a good way of defense but Boxer noticed that he didn't win one battle with this guy. When Boxer used him as a weapon though the story was different, but that didn't change the fact that the little kid's Kadabra helped him take out one of the giant Krabby's.

"Damn it..."

He looked onward as the beach started clearing, and Owen taking care of some of the water pokemon attacking from the back. Clenching his fist so hard that he could smash up a rock the giant trainer knew the way to go, he would catch his own pokemon by himself!!!

"_Rin is fine._"

Simon thought as he looked to the side, Chicky knocking out one water pokemon, and standing victoriously as a Lanturn came to help the blond girl. It looked friendly though, or at least not as blood thirsty as their welcoming party. Kadabra was doing well, using barrier several bubble attacks directed towards Simon and William were deflected, as Swoop now had a chance to attack once more. But during this battle it would become clear to Simon how aerial combat was also an important aspect of fighting.


----------



## Kei (Sep 12, 2010)

*Tera/ Northwind Town's Forest*

At first Tera had to admit she was scared of the girl who came towards her with her pokemon, all ready for action. Maybe it was her fear that woke up Leni and made him jump out of her arms growling rearing to go another round. But then the girl said that it was okay, but that didn't calm down Leni one bit.

"Leni..Its okay, they said they didn't want to fight.." Tera said but Leni wasn't paying attention to her and was continuing growling at the pokemon before it, but then Leni was swooped up by Tera, at first he struggled pecking at her and nipping at her, but then he calmed down, but he was still aware of the potential danger that was before him. 

"My name is Tera...Um nice to meet you! Tera greeted and then she rubbed Leni head"This fire ball of feathers is Leni.Please to meet cha!" Leni didn't pay no mind to the other trainer and turned it head side ways, at least it wasn't a guy that came to the rescue Tera thought, then Leni would had went ballistic and attacked."...Um...That screaming you heard was me...See what happen was I had step on a weedle and Leni attacked it because it was going to attack me, but then a huge beedrill came out of no where and...we um ran...But me and Leni being an awesome team! We defeated the beedrill right Leni!?" Tera asked Leni, Leni responded by nodding proudly! Then Tera remembered that she had picked some oran berries, she quickly pulled them out the bag and gave a few to Leni...Which he really didn't like for some reason but still ate..

"But thanks for coming to my rescue, it was nice of you and very brave!" Tera told the trainer.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 12, 2010)

*Rin...*

“I can't believe it...”  The girl's eyes were shiny as she looked at the Lanturn that seemed to question her actions.  “I have to have it.”  Rin straightened and nodded once.  Before she decided to capture this pokemon she glanced around to see if anymore trouble was nearby but as she looked she could see the tide was turning and most of the angry welcoming party was taken care of or in the process of being taken care of.

“Now this is my chance...” Rin quickly thought through her pokemon to see which would be the best to combat this creature but she didn't have anything at the moment that could trump it.  That was when she did something that she would have never considered before and went with a group attack.  “Okay guys!  Get it!”  She called to pokemon and pointed toward the Lanturn.

“Comb!”

“Miss!”

“Ditto!”

“Vee!”  The all called as they rushed forward, each using one of their strongest attacks.  The eevee made contact first, tackle was the move that it made and unfortunately it wasn't a good idea.  The lanturn just used it's a electrical move, shocking everyone of Rin's pokemon.  

“NO!”  Rin had forgotten about that all consuming electrical move that had saved her.  She rushed into the water to gather up her Eevee, the others were a bit fried but were able to move, Vee got the brunt of it because it made the first move.  “Are you okay?”  Tears sprung into Rin's eyes as she looked down at the pokemon.

“Lanturn?”  The strange pokemon watched, never before seeing the way a person was with a pokemon, she realized that this person wasn't like her previous trainer.

“Vee.”  The eevee shook herself then licked Rin's face to let her know she was okay.  

“Oh, I'm so glad.”  Rin said pulling her close and giving her a warm hug, even though she was becoming soaked from the water, she didn't care.  Slowly Rin turned to head back to the beach.

“Lanturn!”  the lanturn's eyes grew wide as she walked away.  “Lanturn!  Lanturn!  Lanturn!”  it seemed panicked that Rin was leaving it.

“Combusken.”  Chicky grabbed Rin's leg and pointed back at it.  

“Dit ditto ditto.” The ditto too reacted the same.

Rin looked at them questioningly then took one hand to pull a pokeball off her belt.  “Can't hurt I guess.”  She said and walked back to the creature.  “Okay...let's see.”

“Lanturn?” it questioned again as Rin pushed the ball against its head.  A flash of red and then Rin held her palm open and the ball in the center.  It rocked from side to side a couple of times then came to a rest just before an audible click was heard.  Clutching the ball she hugged Eevee tighter.  “We did it!”  She said excitedly then ran back to the beach with the rest of her pokemon.


*Heidi...*

The conversation Heidi had with the crawdaunt was an interesting one.  It started with the typical 'Why are you here?' and 'How can you understand me?  Or I you for that matter?' Mankey took the lead and explained the girls highly unusual set of circumstances.  

With that explanation the crawdaunt seemed to visibly relax and the conversation grew deeper.  “Why did you guys attack us?”  Heidi asked confused as she glanced out at the battles.

“We don't like people coming to our island.” he made the statement like it was an everyday occurrence and that she should have known that. 

“Why?”

“It disrupts things.”  He scratched his head with his large claw.  

“Oh.  Sorry about that.”  Heidi said feeling genuinely bad for the pokemon.  

“Though...”  The crawdaunt looked around and sighed.  “I've always wondered what else was out there.”

“Really?”

“Heidi.  Don't.”  Mankey knew the girl well and could already see what was going through her mind.

Ignoring her friend Heidi sat forward.  “Well why don't you come with us?  I mean when we leave.  It could be lots of fun!”

The crawdaunt looked back at its family and friends battling the trainers and sighed.  “Maybe.  But, why are you here?”  

Heidi shrugged as she thought about it.  “I'm not really sure.”  she giggled then and looked around.

“I may not go with you but I can help you around.”  The crawdaunt turned around and gestured for Heidi to get on.  With her small stature it was nothing really, so with that they walked toward the group and continued to watch.


*Nick...*

As Yuki walked away, Nick sighed.  “So why are you here?” He said a bit exasperated at the thought of running into his oldest sibling.

“Why not?”  Amber shrugged before pulling her pokeballs out and releasing her pokemon.  The team of serpent type creatures all stretched before she turned back to her brother.  “There is a contest soon and I will once again be in it.” she then glanced in the direction that Yuki had gone.  “Though I don't think she will be much competition.  Haven't you taught her about pokeblocks yet?”  She rolled her eyes then laughed.  It's not that Amber was mean-spirited, just the opposite in fact.  She was very nice and fun, though extremely competitive.  

“Amber.  Leave her alone.”  Nick growled, Amber was the one person that could put him out of his good mood.

“Whatever.”  Amber smiled wickedly as that statement told her everything she needed to know.  “Oh.  By the way.  Here.”  She dug through her pouch before tossing a pokeball at Nick.  “Your Feebas hatched.  Mom asked that I give it to you if I happen to run into you and here you are.”

“Sweet.”  Nick looked at the ball and grinned, his good nature returning.  He glanced over at Amber's milotic.  

“Don't get excited.  It takes a lot to get it to that point.”  She chuckled as the milotic, as if it knew, came over and wrapped around her then Nick as it remembered playing with him, then scooted off to be with the other pokemon.  “At least I can be sure that you will teach whitey over there all about pokeblocks.

“Yeah...”  Nick was still mesmerized by the ball and grinned.  “Thanks.”

“Whatever.  Just wish me luck Mr. Snuffleupagus.”  she patted her brother on the cheek as she laughed and began to walk away.

“Don't call me that.”  His cheeks flamed red as Amber just waved over her shoulder and continued to walk.  “At least some good came out of this.”  He grinned at the pokeball and released the pokemon into the nearby pond, it was time to get to know his newest friend.


----------



## Kei (Sep 12, 2010)

*Tera/ Northwind's Town Forest Continued...*

Before Tera knew it, White, Tera Evee had came out of her pokeball growling as well siding with Leni! But then when White realized that Leni wasn't growling along side her, she stopped. "You shouldn't jumped out of your poke ball, its dangerous White." Tera said as she got down on her knees and began to pat White, Leni had jumped out of Tera arm.

White growled at Leni when she saw him moving over to get the same attention she was receiving from Tera. White never really like Leni, maybe it was because of when White and Leni met, Leni attacked her with ember trying to get her away from Tera,but White wasn't having it and attacked back! Tera couldn't do anything, if she dragged Leni away, White would just follow her causing more trouble, and she didn't have a poke ball for Leni so she couldn't stop him from fighting White! So she ended up throwing a poke ball out of pure helplessness! And she ended up capturing it, out of Leni disapproval.

But White wasn't bad at all, more like a pretty girl, then a savage Pokemon that she tried to get away from Leni. White loved it when Tera brushed her fur and made it all fluffy and puffy like, he loved the way Tera would scold Leni if he used ember on her tail, and just down right, he loved Tera. White wasn't going to let anyone harm her trainer. Not now, not ever!

"This fur ball is White, one day she going to be the coolest Galceon ever! Right White?" Tera asked, White yipped happily and twirled around showing off her fine tail.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 12, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He saw at Luxio, he was more aggressive than when he was a Shinx but still his aura wasn´t so different"Luxio, we need to end this"he said as the electric pokemon nodded"Lux,Luxio"it growled and started to run then a Krabby get in front of him"Luxio, Spark!"he said and luxio involved himself in electricity then attacked defeating Krabby,"Good, now it´s time to beat that Kingler!"he said excited as Luxio Roared"LUXIO!!"then electricity started to flow above him creating a ball then from the ball a thunder heading in zig-zag reached Kingler, damaging it a lot"Now, tackle"Tsuna ordered and Luxio ran towards Kingler, dodging the bubble beam as it runs and finally hit the water pokemon defeating it."Good job!"he said running towards Luxio and rubbing the pokemon´s head.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 12, 2010)

Yuki grins at the three, "Well, nice to meet ya, my name's Yuki, this little one here is called Kip," she says, pointing towards the marshtomp behind her as Rapidash turned.  "This is Rapidash, that Umbreon is Scar, and that's Lucario.  We're a Contest team." she says, then looks at the girl again.

"That must be one powerful Torchic.  You've got a very beautiful Eevee I must say." Yuki says sliding off of rapidash, but keeping her ankle from not getting too painful.  "Scar, stand down." she says in a firm tone, which makes the umbreon not quite as agressive.

She then limps closer to Tera's pokemon, she bends down and extends her hand, "Gonna let me pet you?" she asks the pair, but gets pecked by Leni.  "Ow..." she says, holding her hand.  Lucario kneels on the ground, letting off a bark, he tries to play with the torchic and eevee, in an odd way since he doesn't know how to play for the most part.


----------



## Kei (Sep 12, 2010)

"A contest team! Oh wow! Soooo coool!" Tera said as she admired Yuki, when Leni pecked at Yuki, she gave him a stern look and he gave her one right back. White on the other hand, had happily accepted the girl, maybe after she complimented her, Tera thought as she watch White turn around and circles for the girl."Don't mind her...As long as she gets some compliments, she changes drastically from mean evee to the most cutest thing you will ever see...She is spoiled" Tera noted.

But what caught Tera eye the most is that Leni actually liked the Lucario, or so it seemed, Leni busted out it chest trying to make it seem bigger then it appeared and walked in front of Lucario back in fourth. White was more interested in the Umbreon and Yuki to actually care about her but this actually made Tera laugh a bit. "You guys are too funny" she said, she looked at the Rapidash, that stood tall and confident like. Tera already admired the trainer ability of raising her Pokemon to be that standard, were it seemed like they commanded respect.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 12, 2010)

*Condor: As the Battle Rages, Opportunity Rears it's Head*

 * "No problem."* William replies to Simon, his attention never adverts from Swoop standing over the fallen Crawdaunt as the psychically charged Thunder Punch rocked the water types hard. Storming of the beach was going well as teams of trainers and Pokemon were pushing their way toward the tree line of the tropical forest that made up the bulk of Condor. But that was a notion that William had to push to the back of his mind. The battle here wasn't over yet as the sand around them started to churn and boil as more Crabby, Kingler and Crawdaut pulled themselves from their homes. the battle for the beach was far from over. Swoop screeched in anticipation, he loved a good challenge. Rolling his body to the left he narrowly avoids a barrage of Water Guns that were fired at him. 

* "Swoop!* William calls * "Time to up the ante! Use Bite, then Fly, give this walking sea food buffet a reason to retreat!"* William orders as he vanishes in a blur as he teleports away from Simon, it was time for him to get a better vantage point as Swoop roared in approval of the command he was given,  "Time to play bowling for Crabby!" he roars in Pokemon as he slams his form to the ground avoiding another stream of water, these Pokemon were dead set on not letting the bulk of the trainers deeper into the island.  With a low primal growl Swoop dashes forward throwing up sand as he flies in a streamline manner across the beach. His serrated maw opened as he closed in on the closest Crabby. A crunching sound echoes in Swoop?s head as he bites down on the crab Pokemon, _ Bah!_ Swoop yelps in his mind. The Crabby on this island had much thicker shells then those he had fought on the mainland. 

Not deterred, surprised and angry may be more appropriate a response, Swoop bears down on the Crabby to it?s chagrin. Other members of the Crabby?s family, including a couple Kingler, crackled with anger at the assault on their kin and start to move in for an counter assault, but with a playful grin showing past the red and white crab in his mouth Swoop beats his mighty wings as he flies skyward a trail of muffled laughter in toe as the crabs circle around where the dino once was. Bubble Beams flew high into the air but Swoop was already to far up and too fast for the attacks to reach him, the Crabby in his maw was on it?s own. At least for the time being. Meanwhile far below the circling Swoop, William appears at the tree line. Pulling out another of his Pokeballs, he decided it was time to use the pincer tactic and try out his newest acquisition. 

* ?Alright Munchlax, lets see what you can do to curve the situation in our favor.?* William says as he allows the  Pokeball to double in size in his palm, then with a ping sound the ball splits open allowing a stream of light to flow forward. From the shroud of light a small teal Pokemon steps forward.  ?Munch??? it questions as it looks around looking for the first source of food it could eat on. * ?I know what you want little guy, and I can help in that department, if you can use help the situation out a bit.?*  William says as he squats beside his Pokemon, turning the small creature?s attention toward the beach. 

 ?Lax?? he asks inquisitively . * ?Yes indeed little guy. Now if you?d be so kind as to use Metronome, well see if we cannot cause a little chaos and help those trainers out. No??* William asks as he stands.  ?Lax, Lax,Lax, Munch, Munch, Lax, Lax, MUNCHLAX!? the small teal Pokemon says with a happy face as he swung his fingers back and forth in the air. On the MUNCHLAX he stopped rocking back and forth and the two fingers he held up glow a bright white. Far above swoop storm clouds seem to gather out of nowhere. They swirl violently as arcs of lightning start to dance within the swirling darkness. Sweat forms on William?s brow, this was quite unexpected. Especially if Munchlax?s Metronome was behind this. With a flash of white a large lightning bolt fires down from the heavens as if on command as Munchlax says,  ?Lax, Munchlax!? 

The attack was so sudden Swoop was barely able to avoid contact with the Thunder attack as it raced down toward the beach at breakneck speeds. With an thunderous blast the attack hits it?s mark. A Crawdaut. It hisses wildly as the massive amount of electrical energy runs trough it?s body. As it collapses to the ground all action seems to stop. Trainers, their Pokemon, and the Wild Pokemon alike focus on the downed Pokemon as the dark skies seem to clear leaving a small electrical charge in the air. * ?Now would be the opportune time to move one would think!?* William shouts as he motions for Swoop to follow through with the second part of his attack. A bit on the frizzled side it takes Swoop a second to process the signal, but he snaps back to his sense with a rapid nod of his head, the poor Crabby just gets sicker looking form the rapid bobbing motion.   ?Pilot to bombardier, CSK! Pilot to bombardier, drop zone is a GO!? Swoop cackles in a muffled tone as he circling pattern tightens up.  Spinning into another barrel roll Swoop darts down toward the already stunned Pokemon bellow. Zeroing in on a large group of Crabby and Kingler he straightens out as he turns sharply at ground level. Thanks in part to the speed he picked up on his dive bomb run the sand he few just inches off of rippled like water. Feet from  the group Swoop drops the Crabby into the sands then sharply turns again reaching for the skies as the small red and white Pokemon pounded off the sands tumbling ever wildly toward the confused group. -* CrAsH!!!!!*- Sand flies everywhere as dose Crabby and Kingler alike,  ?Strike!? Swoop cries in Pokemon as he circles over head, if the trainers were going to move for the forest, now would be a good time. 

William chuckled, his Pokemon were doing well, but little did he know his Munchlax was about to be challenged as well. All the commotion was thundering deep into the recesses of the beach, stirring other Pokemon to life. William leaps to the side as the sand beneath his own feet began to move and churn. Landing beside his Munchlax an oddly tented Sanshrew bigger then a  Sandslash popped out of the sands. It peered angrily at William, like he had robbed the Pokemon of something. The Yellow sands shifted and poured off the Sandshrew?s Blue tinted body. Running off pure instinct William acts, * ?Munchlax, Water Pulse!?** William shouts. Startled at the sudden appearance of the big Sandshrew   Munchlax complies and fires the attack quickly. It slams into the sand mouse, but surprisingly it seemed to anger the Pokemon more then hurt.  ?Oh boy.? William mumbles as he watches the Sandshrew start to stalk around.

~ Meanwhile on the Boat~ 

The device William planted begins to transmit it?s signal.  *


----------



## Gaja (Sep 12, 2010)

*Simon*

This was crazy, the Thunder that just hit was poerful enough to knock a Onix out cold. But if that wasn't enough a round of bowling proved to be the icing on the cake. A truly high level combo was displayed by Will as Kadabra was confronted by a Mawile, which grabbed one of the trainers heading for the woods. With a powerful swing the young trainer was launched at Simon, whom Kadabra protected using psychic as the young trainer took out another pokeball.

"Show time Nova!"

As the pokeball opened and the light stopped shining a Charmeleon stood, a mean look on his face as he stared down the Mawile. Neither of them backed down for a moment as Nova launched a flame thrower at the steel pokemon only a moment after Simons order.

"MAW!!!"

Spinning almost like a top and using iron tail the Mawile took the attack head on, with Nova attacking strong, but the steel pokemon didn't go down. It did leave a few marks but if there were judges scoring this, and this were a fight, then probably Mawile would get the decision in the first round. As the two made several steps forward Will got into a fight on his own as Kadabra teleported with Simon to their new destination. From there he could move much better, and could still give Nova directions against the Mawile.

"BUZZZ!!!"

A punch could be heard landing somewhere in the distance, and a shock followed, and although the passed the beach and reached the end of the first dance. This would prove to be a long night no doubt. 

*Boxer*

With Dratini and Gastly still in reserve Simon knew that this wouldn't be easy, but a guy who up until now was in a worse spot was Boxer. With only a single pokemon with him, a squirtle, that was named Baby BL the giant trainer came up with a unique fighting style, somewhat similar to what Swoop displayed. With Baby BL withdrawn into his shell Box wrapped his lunchbox sized fists around the little pokemon and assumed a pitcher (baseball) like pose. With enormous power backing him up Boxer swung and launched the little pokemon like a baseball at one of their opponents. One of the last remaining Kingler was hit by it head on, and got knocked over, foam coming out of his mouth, as he got knocked out.

"WIN!!! Now water gun!"

BL did exactly that, and even though he was dizzy, the water pokemon launched the watergun and launched himself back into the arm of his trainer who took aim once more. He was good at this sort of stuff, despite his pokemon being weaker, he would find a way to not get eaten.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 12, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He congratulated Luxio by his perfect fight, putting him in his pokeball  he called out Blaze"We have to go partner"he said as he walks towards the forest in front of him, looking around and shouting at the remaining trainers at the beach"Hey!!! i´m going to explore a bit!!"he said more to simn and Rin who was the ones who know him better"Let´s go Blaze" he said as the monkey nodded.

Walking and looking around he was excited by what he was looking, a lot of pokemon of different kinds, different sizes or differences in their physical characteristics"T-this is amazing"he said _*"Monferno"*_still watching at the area, it was perfect even thinking it was something like a very known island he was sure that a lot of pokemon with special skills are in that island still undiscovered and even more awesome things.

Passing through some trees he heard a weird sound which was getting near and near with every second, he turned his face towards the direction that sound came and saw a lot of dust"W-what´s that? maybe a dust cloud made by the wind"he said but his question was answered by a Donphan and Phanpy´s herd which was running towards him"h-hey wait!"he shouted as the herd was getting closer to him but he was paralyzed_*"Monferno!"*_Blaze growled pushing Tsuna who was still scared"T-thanks"he said to his pokemon as Monferno sighed."But why were they running? I mean usually they are calm and slow and also they look weird, like if they had plants on their back"he said now less scared and thinking about it,"We have to see what´s happening"he said as Blaze nodds,then started to run in the same direction as the donphan.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 12, 2010)

The lucario puffs out his chest back at Leni, the pair begin to try to see who could look more menacing.  Yuki grins, petting the Eevee, “Eevees are so fluffy.” she says, then looks back at Scar, “Hey, not like I didn't say it to you.” she says, reaching back and petting the umbreon.

Yuki laughs at the Torchic and Lucario, “Those two are a perfect match when it comes to their ego.” She says, as Kip hiding shyly behind her.  Yuki looks up at Tera, “So, what're you aiming to be?  Ace Trainer, Breeder, Coordinator?” she says, grinning, “Or are you just going to be a roamer?” she questions.

“It's fun to go out and see the world,” she says, raising her arms to the sky.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2010)

The enemy was relentless. Everyone else fought as hard as they can to throw the attacking beach pokemon back, but after a few minutes even the most injured of the group managed to get back up and join the fight again. 

"We need another miracle here pal." He said to his Happiny. It had been using metronome to randomly cause whirlwinds that blew away most of the opposition, but right now they needed something a little stronger.

"Happiny!" The little pokemon wagged its fingers once again, and this time a bolt lightning appeared out of nowhere and struck a pair of crawdaunt about to crabhammer Rotom.

"Rorororo!" Rotom sneered at the struck crawdaunt and finished them off with a thundershock. 

Everyone else was having a really hard time. They were keeping them all at bay but soon enough they'll be overwhelmed by the sheer number of attackers. 

On the boat, Owen noticed this at once, and acted on it the only way a member of the Elite 4 could; by leading at the front. 

"Here, lemme help!" A pokeball was thrown high in the air, and out of it came a Rampardos. It was different from the illustrations Irving saw of the pokemon once, since it had a dark green coat instead of the stone grey of its species. Owen lept on the Rampardos and charged into the center of the attacking crab pokemon, leaving them devestated beneath his Rampardos' feet. 

"Come on! Those kingler won't be down for long!" He yelled to the rest of the group. The other trainers with them went through the opening, taking advantage of the safe passage it provided.

Irving ran past a blue sandshrew and a crawdaunt that was flung off its feet, his Rotom flying close-by and his Happiny tucked in his arms. The others were still fighting the rest of the crab pokemon horde, either to cover the others or because they were boxed in by the attackers. 

He couldn't just leave them there, so he widthrew Happiny and sent out Heracross. "Come on, we have to help." 

"Hera! Cross!" An eager Heracross knocked over a Corpish with a horn attack, and engaged another in a quick fight that ended with the Corpish smashed into the sands. Rotom switched from offensive thundershocks to paralyzing thunder waves, keeping the attackers at bay as long as he can.


----------



## Burke (Sep 13, 2010)

The other trainers quickly filed in behind the charging rampardos. Sam and his troupe were about to follow, but the knocked back Crawdaunt were beginning to get up.

?Alright, we need to hit multiple targets for this one. Loudred, use Supersonic!?

?Loud, Loudred!? Loudred exclaimed rearing back, ?.... LOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUDDD!?

The Crawdaunt stumbled and covered their ?ears?.

?Now Gible use Sandstorm!?

?Gib gib gib gib gib!? He chanted as he quickly dug up the sand around it, tossing it in the air, and covering the area. 

?Now use Dragon rage down the middle!?

?Gibaaa!? It screeched as the shockwave sliced the sand cloud down the middle, showing the path that Owen cleared.

?Excellent, you all did your jobs.? Sam said as he returned all but Turtwig, and Metang. ?Full speed ahead Metang.? Sam ordered as he scooped up Turtwig, and jumped atop Metang.

?Twig Turtwig!?

?Metang.?

They all then hovered directly down the path, and up to the others.


----------



## Kei (Sep 13, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> The lucario puffs out his chest back at Leni, the pair begin to try to see who could look more menacing.  Yuki grins, petting the Eevee, ?Eevees are so fluffy.? she says, then looks back at Scar, ?Hey, not like I didn't say it to you.? she says, reaching back and petting the umbreon.
> 
> Yuki laughs at the Torchic and Lucario, ?Those two are a perfect match when it comes to their ego.? She says, as Kip hiding shyly behind her.  Yuki looks up at Tera, ?So, what're you aiming to be?  Ace Trainer, Breeder, Coordinator?? she says, grinning, ?Or are you just going to be a roamer?? she questions.
> 
> ?It's fun to go out and see the world,? she says, raising her arms to the sky.



Yeah they are a couple of ego manic's, She laughed,"but yeah, I want to do contest and be a trainer! I want to be as good as Ace from my hometown! Nyuuu~ he is sooo cool! Tera said as she emphasize with her hands how cool he was! Tera always admired Ace from Northtown gym ever since he saved her in the forest when she younger, with all his cool and powerful pokemon, he blew away the angry Mightyyeans and at the same time did it in style!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 13, 2010)

*Condor; 2.B. A Mastah Keys Style Dark Remix*

 The battle between the blue Sandshrew and William's Munchlax was just about to get under way when Owen charged the whole scene atop his Rampardos. William's eyes widen as he is forced to take a step back pulling his little teal Pokemon out of harms way as well. Wild Pokemon go flying thrown asunder like a masterful throw of a pro bowler knocking the pins down. William chuckled, seemed even the Elite Four thought on his level, interesting. "Shuuu!" the giant sand rodent squeaks as it explodes from the sand at William's feet. Munchlax screams in surprise as the monstrous Sandshrew lashes out with it's claws. 

"Shu, Shu, Shu, Shu, Shu!" the sand mouse chants as it connects with Munchlax's body with five scratches, Fury Swipe hit home hard sending the teal butterball rolling backwards. He rolls to a stop at William's feet. It's eyes swirling in pain.  "Lax~~~~~" the small round Pokemon mumbles as it falls unconscious. * "Well. I guess that it was a bit too soon to battle with ya little guy."* William says with a grin as he pulls his Munchlax's Pokeball out. * "Giga Impact."* William commands as Munchlax is scooped up in his Pokeball.  "Bombs Away!!" Swoop sounds off from the heavens as he folds his wings down onto his body.   

*DABooooooooooM!*​
A shallow crater is dug where Swoop slams into the beach. William quickly snags an empty Pokeball from his vest. All that was left to do was to catch this blue rodent.  "Dactyl!" Swoop screams as he is pushed out of the dust and sand cloud. William is forced to leap back for the second time in less then ten minutes. Hunching as he lands William's eyes narrow as he looks over Swoop. He looked as if he was soaked. * "What in the bloody hell?"* William asks as the Sandshrew burst through the dust and sand. "Shu!!" it screams as it fires off a second Water Gun. Grabbing Swoop by the left wing William rolls to his side allowing his body weight to move his flying rock type out of the way. 

* "To the skies Swoop!"* William yells as he Teleports avoiding a third Water Gun attack. * "Bloody Hell."* William grunts reappearing several yards away as Swoop takes to the skies again avoiding streams of water with aerial maneuvers and spins. * "Double Team. Agility. Show this water rat what real speed is!"* William orders. With that threatened to split the skies Swoop agrees with William's assertion. His gray body blurs from one form to many. Circling and diving each copy of Swoop flashes red as Agility kicks in. "Swamp it!" Swoop screeches as they begin to overrun the Sandshrew.With the speed that Agility offered him and his clones, Swoop buzzed bombed the Sandshrew for the better part of three minutes dizzying the poor creature. When William finally saw the opportune moment to attack his voice rang from the tree he was squatting in. * "Attack Pattern, Zeta over Omega."* William says as he brings his left thumb up to his mouth. As he bites down a small device freshly planted in the tree he is in vanishes and begins to send out signal. 

--Elsewhere--​
The salvo that the mysterious black ship fired begin to alter their trajectory as they picked up on signals that poured into their sensors from all over the region. Two of the rounds gain altitude as their targets are further away. 

-- Back on Condor --​
The blue Sandshrew breaths heavily as it was rocked hard by a powerful combination attack of Wing Attack and Fly. It slowly pulls itself back to it's feet as it hisses wildly at the egotistical dinosaur in front of it. "Shuu!" it hisses as it charges forward. Instinctively Swoop and his armada shoot forward as well, it is better to challenge such a foolish show with one of brute force. But life on Condor is almost unlike anything anywhere else in the Sairu Region. And this was the world that this Sandshrew was brought up in. As the regiment of Swoop dive on it, it burrows deep into the sands of the beach surprising Swoop, in a flash all the clones collide and get to meet their maker. In lined blurs the clones vanish leaving the real Swoop dazed and vulnerable. 

William yells angrily. Trying to get his Pokemon back on the ball. But Swoops head is a mess, running into a half dozen other hard headed Pokemon like him has left him with drums pounding in his ears. William's shouts land on deaf ears as the Sandshrew explodes from the sands. "Shuuu!" it shouts with gurgled voice as another powerful stream of water streams out of it's mouth. The water collides with the rocky flier slamming him into a nearby tree.  "Briskets..." Swoop mumbles in pain as it slides down the bark of the tree as William shouts orders that he cannot hear. 

Dashing in the Sandshrew leaps pulling both clawed paws high above it's head. It was trying to finish Swoop off in the same fashion that it finished Munchlax off in. With Fury Swipes. Not something William was going to settle for, not again. _* "Swoop! Giga Impact, NOW!"*_ William slams his will deep into the subconscious of his Pokemon whom snaps too immediately. Planting both clawed feet on the tree as he leaps Swoop pours all his energy into his body. This one was going to be close. The Sandshrew was too close to miscalculate anything, and firing off the tree Swoop lets loose with a point blank Giga Impact. The energy of the attack crackles and fades. Not even getting the chance to properly manifest itself. Swoops rock hard head slams into the softer underbelly of the Sandshrew. Moments later they both hit the ground with a slacked thud. 

Swoop lays motionless for a moment or two, but soon he stirs enough to shrug the smaller pokemon off his head, and it is in that moment that William strikes, letting loose with the Great Ball in his right hand. With a splat it bounces off the head of the battered Sandshrew. With a ping the red energy scoops the Pokemon up and closes. William watches anxiously as the Great Ball rocked side to side. Two times the Sandshrew almost broke free. And two more times the the ball continued to rock. But after what seemed like hours the sound of the Pokeball locking in place washed over William's ears. picking the Great Ball up William grins and looks over to Swoop as it turned red. Then with a star pulse the Great Ball is gone. Dropping his hand with a, * "Good job.* William recalls Swoop. 

Shoving his hands deep into his pockets William turns to the jungle and starts begins to walk, the Chaos on the beach could be left to those who were left.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2010)

*Tsuna*

Tsuna and Monferno got in his way after the Donphans and Phanpys they saw before, actually they really got his attention"Damn, where are they?"he said looking around as Monferno was on a branch of the tree next to the trainer_*"Monferno?"*_the fire pokemon sounded confused, actually he was hearing some weird noises but he wasn´t able to discover the place from where the sound was, after some moments he found out the way and started to jump from brench to branch*"Ferno, Monferno"*he said as he jumps calling Tsuna´s attention"what´s up Blaze?"he said starting to run then Blaze stopped and signed in a direction"Did you find them?"he asked as the monkey just nodded and kept jumping.

After some seconds they arrived to the place, Tsuna got surprised when he arrived because of the giant Mountain in front of him there was a little lake too, seems like because of those plants on their back they are not scared of the water since a Phanpy and a Donphan were getting fun in the water"Wow....this is great, and those guys are getting fun"he said looking at the herd, some of them were sleeping, the Phanpys were playing as a big Donphan was taking care of them, this one was kinda interesting to Tsuna for some reason"let´s see what the pokedex say about them"taking his pokedex he searched for Donphan´s information: 

_"Donphan travel in a herd that is lead by a single Donphan. The larger the tusks, the higher its rank in the herd will be. They are also prone on going on violent rampages by curling into a ball and rolling almost nonstop. During their breeding season, male Donphan compete for mates by rolling as well to show how tough they are. This rolling is known as the Love Dance. Donphan are also known to have a keen sense of smell, at least in the sense of being able to detect amberite, and will upraise their trunks into the air to smell for it.These Pokémon seem to prefer rough, mountainous terrain.It is herbivorous, depicted to feed on shrubs. It apparently has an affinity for the Passho Berry, as it is occasionally found with it."_

"C-cool....but they´re different from the one in the pokedex"he said as Monferno just looked at him but they were interrupted by a sound there were two Donphans rolling around as they crashed one to another many times"W-why are they fighting?"he said kinda nervous, but the he saw a third one getting in the fight and defeated the other two stopping the instantly then started to "scold" them"Dopha,Donphan,Dopha"the pokemon growled to the other two which made a sound like an apologize, looking better at the whole herd he noticed that he was the seconnd with the most large tusks, probably he was the second in charge of the herd"That donphan is fabulous....I´ve decided, he will be one of us"he said leaving from between the trees*"Monferno!"*Blaze growled and jumped in front of Tsuna.

With the noise all the pokemon there turned to see the trainer and his pokemon action that made Tsuna to feel kinda scared"HH-hey you!"he said signing at the Donphan he wants"Y-you willbe part of my team so get prepared for the battle"he said as Monferno used a battle pose. All the donphans and phanpys were looking at the two strangers, some of them with an angry look, other ones scared, but the "important" one was calm, the leader of the heard stood up as he started to walk but the second in charge got in front of him and said something "Dopha,Donphan,Dopha"it growled as the leader just nodded, the Donphan approached at Tsuna and Blaze"Dopha,Donphan"it growled for some reason Tsuna kinda understood, Donphan was going to test them, Tsuna nodded"You will be part of my team" and with that Donphan and Monferno were ready to fight.


----------



## Young Master (Sep 14, 2010)

"Domino City, we have reached Domino city" a lady announced on the intercom; waking Kenji up from his slumber. "Please stay seated until the plane completely stops, and th..." Kenji ignores the rest of what the lady had said. He had finally made it to the Sairu Region, he had been an excellent trainer in the Kanto Region, and now he was here to conquer the Sairu Pokemon League.

Departing from the plane, Kenji grabbed his duffelbag and exited from the plane, in search of his auntie's house. "Excuse me?" he asked a young man with brown hair and a white cut-off jacket.

The young man gives Kenji a piercing stare, "Do you know who you are addressing?" Kenji stares back, equally piercing as the man, when a little voice called out. "Kenji, what are you doing here? Mommy has been searching for you."

Kenji turns around and sees his favorite little cousin, "Katie!" she runs in for a hug. "This place is huge i couldn't find my way anywhere!"  She smiles, revealing a large gap where one of her teeth is suppose to be, "Follow me, I know my way home."

The young man chuckles, "Having a little child lead you home, how pathetic" as he turned to leave Kenji noticed Pokeballs hanging on the side of his belt, six of them in total. 

"Do you know who he is?" Kenji asked Katie

She nods her head, "That's Kaiba, hes the Gym Leader of this City. He is very mean."

"Kaiba" Kenji whispered to himself as he watched Kaiba walk away.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2010)

Excellent. Everyone else was finally able to escape, and with the sandstrom unleashed by a gible the krabby couldn't even pursue them. Things seemed to be looking up, if only for a bit.

The problem now though was that the sandstorm completely blocked the view of those behind the group. Irving just kept running forward. He shielded himself from the blinding sand with his coat, and soon enough the sand ceased battering him. His problem now was that there were no people in front of him. It was evident to Irving that he was now completely lost in a forest of filled with dangerous pokemon and whatever other horrors lurked in the forest. 

Irving walked around the forest aimlessly with Heracross and Totodile with him. Heracross walked cautiously in front of him, cutting down the thick grass that obscured his eyesight. Totodile sunk his claws on Irving's coat, scared more than normal. 

There was just something about Candor forest that was simply unsettling. Sunlight sifted through above them, but the sheer size of the trees meant that an eternal gloom settled around its denizens. The grass rustled at random intervals, indicating that something was moving through the forest with them... or perhaps towards them. Sounds seemed to come from everywhere, indicating that the jungle was full of life despite Irving not seeing any of them. Occasionaly a shadow loomed above them, and Totodile daren't look up lest a gigantic flying monster swept down and dragged them away.

Luckily for them none of the wild pokemon seemed to be interested in a 16-year old human boy and his little blue crocodile and equally blue giant beetle. Finally they got out of the brush, and into what seemed to be the heart of the island.

A great plain stretched out into the distance, bisected by dozens of rivers and lakes. At the farthest side of the island 8 rocky outcrops surrounded a volcano that seemed eerily quiet. Large herds of pokemon, many of them larger versions of those in the mainland grazed lazily as aerodactyl and other flying type pokemon danced in the sky. Rainbow colored magikarp jumped out of the water alongside blade-scaled versions of the same pokemon.  

Surprisingly most of the wild pokemon here were docile, or at least ignored them like the ones that stalked the jungle. A pride of shinx with longer fangs that usual relaxed lazily on a circle of flattened grass as Irving passed them by. Slakoth several times bigger than those Irving saw in books ripped through a tree with little effort as it tried to get the leaves on top. Aerodactyl with brilliantly colored scales flew majestically in the skies like kings of the island. Herds of nidoran with more poison needles than there should be even stopped to look at the travelling human and his pokemon curiously. 

All the while Irving took pictures of every pokemon he saw, thankful for the opportunity to see such wonders. As long as he kept his distance they didn't bother him at all. But all this walking around was tiring, so Irving and his pokemon rested on a mound of earth that didn't have any Candor pokemon resting nearby. 

"I hope the others are safe..." Irving mused as he put his backpack down and released the rest of his pokemon from their pokeballs. He took several sandwiches out of his backpack and gave one to each of his pokemon. It was lunchtime now, and if they were going to have a chance of finding the others they needed to have the energy to do so.

Heracross finished his lunch quickly. He wasn't that hungry to begin with, and wanted to do fight some of the sparkly aerodactyl. Before he could take flight though he was dragged down by Irving. "Sorry pal, but we can't afford a fight right now." 

Understandably this made Heracross feel disappointed. Those aerodactyl looked really strong, and a chance to beat them down was hard to resist. Irving understood this aspect of his Heracross, and decided on a compromise. "Why don't you practice your punches on this rock we're resting on, pal?" He gestured to the mound he was leaning on, the same one where Happiny and Totodile were playing some sort of pokemon rock-paper-scissors. Happiny seemed to be winning.

For the next few minutes Irving felt at peace. Totodile wasn't being panicky and Happiny didn't wander off and got into mishaps. Rotom was having a nap next to Irving while Heracross happily pounded on the mound of earth. Then the mound began to stir.

It happened so fast Irving realized what happened only after he was flung 20 meters away. As soon as he got up his feet already started moving for him, specifically away from the angry mound of earth chasing him. Rotom floated around him, giggling incessantly at their new predicament. Heracross flew closeby, a laughing Happiny clinging on to him as if this was all a big game.

"What just happened!?" Irving screamed. 

Behind them, an incredibly mad tank of earth was charging relentlessly. "RHYHOOOOOORNNNNN!!!!!" It screamed, ignoring everything else just to get to Irving and his pokemon. Except for the one screaming as loud as it was, hanging on to its back for dear life. "TOTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODILLLLEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!"


Within the jungle, Owen swore he heard an unfamiliar scream while he lead the other trainers in a search party to round up those left behind.


----------



## Burke (Sep 14, 2010)

?Twig Turtwig...? Sam?s Turtwig grunted as they hovered along atop Metang.

?Because, people got left behind cause of my decision, that?s why.? Sam replied guessing what Turtwig had complained about. They were making their way through the dense jungle looking for stragglers who had supposedly, as Owen had said, gotten lost due to the cover of the sand storm. He figured if he split up, more finding would get done. ?I just hope no ones been attacked...? He said as he shifted his view from right to left, all while keeping his voice low. Many odd looking variants of known Pok?mon existed on this island, and needless to say, Sam was freaked.

?Me...tang.? It said as it slowed up a bit after a while of searching.

?I get ya buddy, don?t worry.? He said as he jumped off with Turtwig. He then took out a ball, and returned Metang. ?Rest up.?

?Twig!?

?Oh Please, you?ve been sitting in my lap the whole time lazy.? Sam said guessing Turtwig?s request, and denying it. ?Besides, there?s no way I?m going to be alone in here.? He then picked up Turtwig and placed him on his shoulder, as they pressed on.

?Hello! Is anyone lost!?? Sam called out.

?Turtwiiiiig!? Turtwig joined.

?Hellooo ? oh.? He had stumbled across a sort of clearing in the jungle, completely shaded by the canopy.

?Hm this place looks pretty cool.? He said as he looked up at all of the Pok?mon activity going on in the branches. Luck enough for him, they seemed calm.

?Eh, speak for yourself.? A familiar voice came from behind him.

?EWAH!? Sam cried as he jumped back at the sound. He clutched his chest, and turned to see the person. ?Oh.? He realized that it was only William, not the best guy you want to meet in a dank forest, but better than what could have been there.

William couldn?t help but smile at Sam?s fright.

Sam, a bit angered and still skittish asked, ?Well, what took you so long, why weren?t you with the group?

?I was attending to some other business.?

?Well how did you find me??

?Ha, your big heads hard to miss.? William said taking the opportunity to further ridicule Sam.

Sam figured he?d leave it at that, he figured hit must have been some more psycho crap.

?Well after kicking up that sand storm, I figured I?d-,? He got cut off by a loud roar as he and William both quickly turned in the direction of the sound. 

?RHYHOOOOOOORN!?

Suddenly, a trainer around their age, with his Totodile secured tightly to his back, quickly ran past.

?Uh...? Sam could only say as the odd spectacle passed, but his internal question was soon answered as a sick variant of a Rhyhorn was quickly approaching.

?Well then...? William said calmly as he quickly took off behind the other trainer.

?Wai- AH!? 

?TWIIIIIG!? He cried, it may not have had a meaning, but Sam took it as ?RUUUUN!? He too then followed suit as the Rhyhorn kept rampaging.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He was looking at Donphan as Blaze and the elephant were looking each other, the reason why Tsuna wants specially that one is because it emits a calm aura that could be good for the team, also he was very strong something that could benefit the team even more"Let´s start Blaze"he said as Monferno got prepared for a rush"Now, Ember"he said the monferno took a big breath and threw from his mouth a bunch of tiny fire balls"Dopha"Donphan growled as it jumped and dodged the attack, actually the wild pokemon was fast, fastes than a normal wild Donphan.

"Dopha,Donphan"it roared and rushed against Monferno,th fire pokemon wasn´t able to dodge the tackle and was sent flying directlly to a tree*"Monferno"*it said standing up"Blaze, run and scratch!"Tsuna said as blaze nodded and ran towards Donphan which started to move a bit weird in its place"Dopha," then a bunch of spores got out from it´s back"Blaze, don´t let those spore to reach you, dodge it!"Tsuna ordered*"Ferno,monferno"*the monkey  growled and jumped aside"Ember!"he said as Monferno made the same as the  last time but this time the attack hit Donphan"Dopha!"it growled as it was thrown some meters  because of the attack but donphan recovered some moments later"A though guy"he said as Donphan got ready to attack again, making a little jump the elephant became something like a wheel and started to roll so fast,"Blaze, avoid it" he said as the pokemon jumps but Donphan jumped too still rolling and hit Monferno sending the pokemon to the ground.

"Blaze, you okay?"he asked as Monferno nodded and stood up again,Donphan landed and used rollout again"Blaze, use  mach punch!"he shouted as Monferno growled*"Monferno!"*the attacks crashed as Donphan was sent back a little dizzy but never fell, Monferno was thrown some meters again, actually Donphan was a strong fighter."Blaze stand up!"he sasid as the fire pokemon made what he ordered, then the flame of his tail grow bigger, it was his special hability,Blaze.

"This is our chance! the attack that worked better on Donphan was ember, it means that the moss on his back makes him quite of a grass type"he said"Blaze, Flame wheel full power"he said and Blaze started to run the jumped just as Donphan and covered himself in fire, on the other hand donphan used rollout again, the two attacks clashed as the two pokemon got damaged, when the cloud of dust disappeared, Monferno and Donphan were looking at each other again, after some seconds Donphan fell down.Tsuna got a pokeball from his belt and throws it at Donphan, he got relieved when the last "click" was heard.

"Welcome to the team Donphan"he said as he call him out it was tired but not so much damaged"Dopha,Dopha"the pokemon growled  happily, after an emotive good bye from the herd and Donphan and Blaze getting healed by some medicine that Tsuna was  carrying, they started to walk, the both pokemon were in the left and the right of Tsuna respectively.

A loud sound was heard by the three of them, it sounded like a monster, thing that scared Tsuna,"D-don´t tell me.....in this island the monsters also exist!!!" T-The said crying waterfalls.


----------



## Kei (Sep 14, 2010)

*Tera Northwind Forest*

"Okay now, White return!" Tera said as she took out her pokeball and returned White to where she belonged. Leni stopped playing around and jumped into Tera arms,"I have to go now, I can't be a good trainer if i stay in one place...Well that what Ace told me" Tera blushed,"When I get stronger, me and you should battle and go against each other in a contest! Wouldn't that be cool Leni?" Leni nodded in a statified manner.

Leni enjoyed the company of the other pokemon and it made Tera wanted to be stronger and cooler to! If she was ever going to defeat Ace one day, she would have to be strong, Yuki showed her that. Tera waved off and said her good byes and thanks, Leni did too happily, probably hoping that he and the Lucario will get to battle one day. As they continued to walk, she finally found a path! Where that path lead to she didn't know she just knew this was a great start.

She met a cool trainer, strong pokemon, and had her very first pokemon battle! Leni looked up at his trainer and rub his head ever so gently across her face."I guess this is the best start anyone would have, hmm Leni?" Tera asked him, Leni chirpped happily and jumped out of her arms and began to run, Tera laughed as she followed him!


----------



## Gaja (Sep 14, 2010)

It wasn't that he had no sense of direction, more that after Nova finished up fighting with the Mawile Simon went on to return his Kadabra and would proceed to follow Owen on his Rampardos... but somewhere along the way, no doubt due to the freak sandstorm, he lost sight of the Elite 4 member and even worse Rin. And even though he told himself that she was fine and that Chicky would do her job of protecting her along with the other pokemon, Simon could not quite shake the emotion off. He just felt better having the blond girl around him, if that made any sense to nayone else beside him. Nova though would have none of it as he made up his mind, he would distract Simon by picking a random fight so the black haired kid would focus on not getting eaten or killed.

"Char!!!"

The fire pokemon roared challenging the wild, calling out everything and everybody. But the wild had better things to do then beat itself around with a angry Charmeleon. Simon though turned his head towards his first pokemon and patted him on the head softly as he looked around, now once again thinking a bit clearer.

"We should find Rin and Owen. Gastly should be able to help... Kadabra too."

Nodding to his trainer Nova sat down enjoying a sweet berry that happened to fall down from a tree as the ground vibrated slightly. Simon was about to release his other pokemon, even the Dratini, but a roar from like the other side of the jungle stopped him from doing so. Turning his head to the right Simon jokingly said.

"Looks like someone answered your challenge."

And like 20 seconds after the Charmeleon nodded laughing Simon saw a bunch of trainers run like their lives depended on it. And as it turns out they actually did as a massive Rhyhorn stormed after them, and judging by the look on its eyes he was after their heads. Unaware that he also reached the inner part of the island Simon looked to his left, and in the distance he saw a group of people, surely that was Owen he thought. So after he returned Nova who was already itching to fight the big stomping Rhyhorn Simon ran ahead of the group, unaware that Nova's roaring earlier disturbed another present pokemon.

"Buzzz..."

With a sleepy yet annoyed look on his face an Electabuzz looked at what was going on, damn trainers coming here again. He was no prehistoric pokemon or nothing, a regular mainland Electabuzz from the Safari Zone. How he ended up here? Well not to long ago he was with his trainer on a big boat, which got hit by a storm, and once he woke up, out of his pokeball on this beach he enjoyed paradise. After he got past the angry welcoming comity and the Sharpedo. And although he liked humans he didn't appreciate them disturbing his nap at all. A guy did that not ten minutes ago, and got shocked to sleep, and these tweerp were in for it too. So storming behind the angry Rhyhorn the electric pokemon, yelling, made his presence known, and his intentions were clear. As he ran behind the large group only one thing was on his mind. _*It was quiet time, humans and pokemon alike.*_

Simon as he ran did notice that another pokemon joined the pursuit, and the yellow guy didn't look happy eaither.

"Everyone get ready! These guys are not messing around!"

And as he ran there with everybody, Simon was thinking fast. Well it seemed like they found each other, running away all together , but this thing was far from over as another strong vibration found be felt and heard. Some of the pokemon looked around, nervous all of a sudden...


----------



## Kei (Sep 14, 2010)

Tera got ready as she travelled far and wide for the closest town so she could rest! The sun was still shiny bright which made her happy, she didn't want to run into any ghost pokemon at night if she wasn't in town. She felt a little akward running around with Leni, this time she didn't have her mom behind her watching if she was taking the right way. This was all her! Her and Leni! This was their journey to get stronger and better!

To become a legend! That was her dream!

As Leni and her slide down hills and Leni helped her out of a root that twisted around her ankle almost twisting it. It wasn't long before Tera noticed, that her and Leni was absolutely lost....The place they were now was surrounded by trees and bug and grass pokemon..

it wasn't before long that she had gotten in a fight with a caterpie!"Let's do this! Let fight Leni!" Tera said as Leni got in front of her ready to go!


----------



## Kinzey (Sep 14, 2010)

Kinzey stumbled blindly through the woods, pushing aside branches and giant leaves, probably contracting all sorts of things from poison ivy to malaria. Razoredge sat on his shoulder, doing nothing as usual, and Lockjaw easily navigated his way through the thick underbrush. A handy super potion and a hasty nickname had gotten the monsterous Trapinch up and running again.

Just then, Kinzer heard an angry *"RYHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORN!!!" *moving a bit foreward through the foliage, he found a trampled path, clear going to the right but with a giiant Ryhorn and an Electabuzz going left down it, chasing some trainers. Blinking a few times, Kinzey said slowly "Weeeeeeell...shall we just hang out here a bit then?" and stepped back a bit into the dense fauna.

"Treeko" and "Trap trapinch" they gave their assent. Just then, Kinzey felt a few rumblings through the ground. "Oh, what now?" he muttered.


----------



## Kei (Sep 14, 2010)

The capterpie used sting shot slowing down Leni's movements,"Come On don't let that stop you!" Tera cheered, Leni got out of the string shot and counter attacked with peck, causing heavy damage to the capterpie, but the capterpie wasn't going to give up and tried to do a tackle! "Doge and use ember!" Tera said.

Leni quickly doge each one of the capterpie on coming attack and once it was behind it, Leni use ember and the capterpie was quickly defeated!"Great Job Leni!"Tera said as she grabbed Leni and spin him around the air and he cheered happily, Tera knew he was happy because the way he danced in her arms after winning.

"That was good....But can you defeat me?" A trainer asked coming out of the bushes, he was decked out in all the bug gear from head to tail, he had huge glasses and a little plastic box so Tera guess he can observer the bugs he collected. It gave Tera a shaking feeling.

All those bugs in one place, creepy, slimy, and they all have more then four legs! Bugs were horrible!! And his smile just made it worst....but Leni like always was there to save her blasting the boy with his ember, making him fall back on his butt and Leni snorting in confidence but when he got back up made Leni mad, most guys, most sensible guys, would run the opposite direction by now. Leni was going to teach this human male a lesson of coming near his trainer and making her shiver the way she did..

"Let me show you the beauty of bug Pokemon."  he said that made her shiver even more

"Let me show you the beauty of my foot"Tera said


----------



## Young Master (Sep 15, 2010)

*Kenji*

"I don't think that is such a good idea," his aunt told him, "Challenging Kaiba after only having been here a day. He's one of the best in this region."

"Many other trainers also claim to be the best in the league," Kenji replied, "Maybe hes just another cocky trainer, who needs to be put in his place."
His aunt sighs, "It doesn't matter if you can beat him right now," thinking of an excuse to delay Kenji, she says, "In the Sairu region, you are required to have atleast 3 pokemon before you can even challenge a gym leader."

Kenji's eye lit up, "Then I will just have to get 3 pokemons," he sinisterly plots as he gets up to leave, "I'll be back later, don't wait up for me."

            *             *                *               *               *            *

Kenji walks into a Pokemon Center, it was creepily empty. A few beeps went off in the back, and a meowth purrs from somewhere outside, sending shivers up Kenji's spine. "Hello, is anyone in here?" 

With no answer, Kenji walks toward a PC, and attempts to turn it on. "Dead," a voice echoes from the deep hallway towards him. "Hello? Who's there?" Kenji yelled towards the direction of the voice.

"Dead" the voice once again says back, this time getting closer, "DEAD" getting louder, Kenji could hear footsteps rushing towards him as the voice got louder, he closes his eyes and braces himself, hoping that whatever monster that was coming to kill him would atleast  spare his Pokemon.

"Dad?" a little voice said to him, right by him now. Kenji opens his eyes, and looks down. It was a little boy, about 9 years old, holding some bandages.

"Oh my god," Kenji sighs in relief, "You're a human." The boy blinks confusingly at Kenji as Nurse Joy walks towards the little boy, "Lucas, what are you doing," She notices Kenji, "Oh, and who are you?"

Kenji explains his situation, about how he mistaked the boy for a ghost, and how he needed to use the Poke PC to talk to his professor in the Kanto region. After finishing his explanation, the Nurse smiled at him, "I'm sorry for the problem Lucas caused you, feel free to use the PC behind you."

Kenji thanks the nurse and logs onto the PC and dialed in Professor Autumns number.

"Kenji?" a voice lazily said through the PC as a face started showing up on the PC. "Yeah, its me. Why do you look so tired?" Keni asked the professor. The professor gives him an annoyed look, "It's 10pm at night what do you expect. But im glad you called. You see, the pokemon I gave you was the wrong one. I meant to give you a different pokemon, but my assistant messed it up and you got a Piplup instead of the pokemon I had planned to give you."

Kenji flinches, "So what you are saying is, I am getting another Pokemon?" The professor gets off the bed, "Wrong, you have to send the Piplup back, I hope you haven't used it in battle yet?" Kenji shakes his head, "No, I haven't even been able to take it out of its pokeball for a walk yet." 

"That's good," lights turned on around the professor's room as he leaves. After a few minute he returns with a Pokeball, "This is the one that was meant for you, Piplup was meant for a different trainer, Kenny of Viridian city."

"Aww," Kenji whines as he took out the pokeball containing Piplup, "I know we haven't been together long, but I want you to know, that you" "SHUT IT!" the professor yells, "Put the Piplup in the transfer container, the faster we get this done, the faster I get to go back to sleep." Kenji quickly puts the pokeball on the transfer and watched it warp away, being replaced with another pokeball. "So, what pokemon is th...? Kenji begins, but the professor turned off his pc. "Dammit, I didn't even get to ask him to give me more pokemon" He yawns and sits at the desk, "I'll figure it out tommorow," he says to himself as he got up to leave


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 15, 2010)

*Condor; Into the Abyss Shall we Run*

 William just loved it when he got to pick on Sam. He was such an easy mark and somewhat gullible. To believe this kid thought that he ,William, would be a pal. A friend. Foolishness. Well that was about to come to an end anyway. In fact this whole trip was about to end horribly for a lot of the people that came on this little adventure. Sam started to talk again after be told he had a large head and William was looking for another opportunity to smear Samuel verbally. But as he went to open his mouth a barely audible double beep echoed from one of William's inner pockets. Pausing mid sentence while Sam continued William reaches into his pocket and pulls a fancy looking wrist watch out. Pulling his shades up he takes a gander. 

A genuine happy grin crossed his features. It was all on schedule. Pulling his shades back down he looks back up to Sam as his explanation is cut short. “ I figured I’d-,” 

*“RHYHOOOOOOORN!”*​
William's expression falls from that twisted teasing smile to surprise as a very familiar trainer, with a clingy Totodile, sprinted off past them. Shoving his hands, watch included, back into his pockets William mentally scratched his head. _ Wonder where they're off to_ he thinks as he feels the earth beneath his feet start to rumble and move. In the all too close distance William could hear tree groan as they are pushed beyond their limits and casually snap like twigs. _ Oh this cannot be a good sign_ William thinks as he twist his body in the direction the noise was coming from. 

A moment later a rather large. Rather pissed look Rhyhorn burst into the outer edge of the clearing he and Samuel were in. _ Oh Hell_ William thinks as he calmly turns back to Sam whom seemed to be about as freaked out as he was. “Uh...”  the boy says slacked jaw. Was that all he had to say, eh who cared. Right? * "Well then....."* William says with a short calm burst as he broke into a run following the Totodile toting trainer. Pulling his body closer to the ground William pulls his arms out of his pockets, placing one on his hat and throwing the other out in front of him he is able to pick his speed up a bit as Samuel joins the group running for their lives. 

After passing a several dozen trees William takes a glance back. Looking past Sam, and a few others that had joined the retreat, he sees that the Rhyhorn is still Rampaging and charging them. His eye narrow as he focuses in deeper past that beast and sees another Pokemon in hop pursuit as well. _ Lovely... wait. Why am I running_ William thinks as he remembers he can Teleport. Looking ahead of him he sees that the other guy is too far out to catch up with. Well no matter it hurt liked hell to carry more then one other person anyway. So dropping his speed he allows Sam to catch up. * "You can thank me later."* he yells so Sam can hear him. Then reaching out he touches Sam's shoulder. With a blur of colors they vanish and appear in the trees several meters away appearing on a branch. 

* "Up and at 'em. We need to pull a distraction for those others."* William says as he jumps to the next branch over, hopping like a rabbit he begins to pick up speed as he barrels through the trees trying to think of a way to bring those Pokemon to a stop. The show he put on had to be good for at least some more time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2010)

*Tsuna*

"S...S-shall we go?"he asked to Donphan and Monferno as he was standing quite nervous, he was planning on going to see what was that roar he heard before but the fear didn´t allow him to decide, that´s the reason why he asked his pokemon to decide"Dopha,Donphan"Donphan agreed and monferno just nodded"O- okay l-lets go"he said starting to walk followed by Blaze and the elephant.

Some moments later, the sound was getting stronger with every step then they leave from the woods only to see a really big and different Rhyhorn along with other pokemon rushing in the same direction he was*"RHYYYYYYHOOORRNN"*it was roaring"N-no, wait!"he said falling to the ground as his pokemon were ready to fight, he got scared but if someone looks at him, the most probable thing is that they would laugh"Y-you two...run!" T-T he said and stood up quickly due to the panic, starting to run as Donphan and Blaze were following him"Waaah....why is this happening to me!?" T-The shouted running faster still with his waterfall tears as Rhyhorn was just some meters behind him.


----------



## Kei (Sep 15, 2010)

*Tera/ Near Suofreight City/ Still in forest*

The bug trainer, Paul, if Tera caught his name right threw out his poke ball, it out came a beautiful butterfree! It flapped it wings and spakled so beautifully in the sun. Even for a moment Leni was captivated by the Pokemon but quickly shook his head, this was a battle and he had to show his trainer that he was the toughest of all!

"See, bug can be beautiful" Paul said smuggly

"You are right bug pokemon can be....but your not....Lets go! Leni use quick attack!" Tera said

Leni quickly did his quick attack but the butterfree easily doged it! Leni turned back around and tried again, but the butterfree was too fast. The bug geek laughed at this sad attempt that Leni and Tera was making, that pissed the both of them off.

"Now Butterfree...Use quick attack!" Paul commanded

The butterfree came down fast and hard directly harming Leni throwing him backwards, But Leni caught himself just as the butterfree flied right around in the air free from attack. Tera had to think! She wasn't going to lose this battle! Not now not ever! "Tooorrrcchiiii!" Torchi screamed at Tera to get her attention, Tera looked at him and he looked down and then up at the sky..

"But...You can't fly Leni..."Tera said, Leni shook his head, she wasn't getting it, Leni took in all the air he could get and then launched a barrage of embers at the butterfree, actually clipping it on the wing bringing it down a little lower..
Tera finally saw it, this was her chance! And she got a pretty good idea of what Leni wanted to do!

"Leni! Use Ember on the ground!"Tera said, Leni nodded, taking again as much air as he can he aimed at the ground and used ember! Which launched him into the air, the butterfree had lower down a good bit for Leni to land directly on its back. Tera smirked when she saw the look on Paul's face....She turned her back towards him and told Leni right then and there to "End it.."

Leni used ember on the butterfree back causing extreme damage and a huge explosion, but Leni landed right beside Tera smirking, he desever this kind of win more often!


----------



## Young Master (Sep 15, 2010)

*Kenji*

"Yep, thats Lucas," Katie, his little cousin said to him at breakfast, "He's creepy, he always stares at me and my friends."

"Nevermind that" Katie's mom, Kenji's Aunt said, "So what are you gonna do now? You didn't get the three pokemon you wanted; instead you traded your original pokemon for a different one."

"It wasn't a choice," Kenji says as he stared at his new Pokeball, that held an Eevee, "But I prefer it this way, I hope that the Piplup's new trainer is a good keeper of Pokemon."

"That doesn't answer my question," his aunt insisted. Kenji sighs, "I don't know, I guess I should start capturing Pokemons." She didn't look convinced, "If I can make a suggestion, go to Lamprey Town, talk to the leading professor there. He can help you with your journey."

"Lamprey Town," Kenji pondered, taking out his Pokedex, _"Lamprey Town...no information availble."_ it chirped back at him. "Maybe thats a good idea, I need my pokedex updated either way."

* * * * * * 

Kenji finishes gathering all that he needed for the adventure to Lamprey Town. "Thanks for letting me stay here," Kenji said to his aunt as he hugged her. "Not a problem," she answered, "You are welcome back anytime." Katie hugs tightly to Kenji's leg, "I'm gonna miss you!!!" She cries to him, "I wanna go too!!" Kenji smiles back, "Maybe when you are older, but right now this is my adventure."

He waves goodbye to his only relative in the whole Sairu Region, and sets off on his adventure. 

"Leaving so soon?" a rough voiced called out to him as he neared the outskirts of Domino City. Kenji turns around and sees Kaiba standing there; pokeball in hand. Kenji gives a cocky smirk, "Don't worry, I'll be back. And next time, I'll be taking your badge with me."

Kaiba turns around and walks away, "I'll be waiting" he chuckles.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 15, 2010)

The situation the trainers were in was tricky. Two angry pokemon were out to get them, and it didn't look like they would be able to get away on pure running. So Simon figured that by splitting up they have a better chance of handling this... Owen sure as hell wasn't joking when he said that Candor Island was a dangerous place. Only seconds before Simon yelled out to the guys who he was running away with to get ready.

"Separate!"

At that moment he made a hasty left, separating himself from the group and turning around quickly once. And he noticed that no one ran after him, only thing he saw was the massive Rhyhorn going in a direction chasing someone and the Electabuzz was behind him... Great... just great...

"Alright then. Let's get it on!"

Simon yelled out stopping in the forest and facing the... normal looking??? electric pokemon... Although it didn't really make sense to him the guy wasn't backing down and continued to walk towards Simon, sparks of electricity going around his fists as he starred down the young trainer. Pressing the small button, two pokeballs grew to their regular size, Simon took out his pokemon. It was time to fight back.

"Dratini! Gastly! Come out!"

The two balls opened while Simon was still holding them, and before him a Gastly and a Dratini appeared, both in shape and ready to go. As the forest was pretty dense he knew that he would have to use tactics over pure power. So as Gastly vanished behind a tree, Dratini jumped to face the big electric opponent, knowing that if he got hit with any electric attacks, he could handle them... What the others did with their opponent Simon had no idea... Or where Owen was really... hopefully they would find "Toothy" quickly so that they could get out of here.


----------



## Kei (Sep 15, 2010)

It was finally night and the sun had set in the distance, Leni and White helped collect some sticks so they could start a fire. Leni with his helpful ember started the fire easily, Tera took her sleeping bag out and Leni and White wrapped themselves around her. Tera didn't go straight to sleep, she admired the bright stars and the big white moon. It was so beautiful, why didn't she went on this trip a bit earlier?

Leni and White were fast asleep, Leni snoring away, she patted him on the head and then stroke White's fur gently. These will be the days she would cherish the most, the ones she spends with her Pokemon. But then a bloody howl erupted though out the night that made Tera jump and her Pokemon to stir a bit. White was the first to wake up and then Leni straight after her.

"What was that? That was a scary howl..." Tera said, as White jumped on to her head and Leni into her arms. Then another howl ripped though the sky! Tera was curious, but White mostly patting Tera with her paw giving her a sign to move it, so Tera got up and followed the sound of the howl. When she finally got to the spot, on the top of the ledge was a pack of Mightyena and Poochyena, all standing up proud and strong, looking down at her.

It shocked her when they all jumped down and began to run wild, they ran and ran towards the moonlight, Tera quickly took out her pokedex and looked up the information a sweet lady voice answered her

_       MIGHTYENA travel and act as a pack in the wild. The memory of its life in the wild compels the POKéMON to obey only those TRAINERS that it recognizes to possess superior skill. _

_      Poochyena  It has a very tenacious nature. Its acute sense of smell lets it chase a chosen prey without ever losing track_

"Wow...They look so cool and they only interested in skilled trainers! Tera told White and Leni,"So, do you guys think I'm a good trainer?"

Leni and White nodded happily! Tera felt her confidence raise, she was so happy that her Pokemon thought she was a good person!


----------



## Young Master (Sep 16, 2010)

"Eevee, use protect," Kenji yelled as a wild Caterpie shot a string shot. "Eeveeeee," it yelped as the sting shot hit it. The Caterpie ran off as Kenji attempted to get his Eevee out of the mess.

"What kind of Protect was that?" Kenji asked its Eevee as they walked back to Lamprey Town, "It couldn't even defend against a String Shot." The Eevee stayed silent as it walked in front of Kenji, raisings its head in disobedience. 

It had already been two days since Kenji arrived in Lamprey Town, and met with Professor Pine. After getting his Pokedex updated and a few essential tools that all Pokemon Trainer Needed, Kenji stayed around the town, trying to catch some new pokemon. But all his attempts were in vain, because his Eevee never won a single battle.

"We're back," Kenji announced as he entered Pine's laboratory. "How was today's attempt," Pine asked him. "Same as always," Kenji replied as Eevee returned to his Pokeball, "I have a question though. Why is it that my Eevee is so different from other Eevees? And why is he so weak defensively, his Protect was pierced by a string shot."

The professor ponders this for a bit, "It may be because of where he was raised, or the enviroment he was raised in. Eevee is a delicate pokemon, its evolution can vary depending on its enviroment." Pine takes out a thick book, "Because of this effect, the Eevee is usaully raised in a more neutral enviroment. Can you tell me where you Eevee was raised?"

Kenji thinks about it for a bit, "Well, it was given to me by my professor, I don't really know." Pine hands the book to Kenji, "Who was your professor?" Kenji places the book on a desk, "It was Professor Autumn of Pallet Town."

Pine flinches, "Autumn of Pallet Town?" He sits down and rubs his hand together, "Yes, that would explain your Eevee's behavior." Kenji looked confused, "What do you mean?" "Your Eevee," Pine begins, "Was raised in a cavern, located deep in the Johto region. One of the Elite Four of that region found the Eevee, and brought it to many Professors around the world, including myself. Only Professor Autumn took on the challenge of raising the Eevee." Kenji sits quietly, as he took all the information in, "I never knew," Kenji finally said, "So that's why he acts the way he acts, but what about Eevee's Protect skill? Why is it so weak?"

"Oh," Pine replied, "That is because he is never trained to use that technique. You just have to train him to be able to make that technique stronger." Kenji stares blankly at Pine, "Your Kidding?" Pine smiles at Kenji as he flips the giant book to a page, that said "Enhancing Protects Effect"


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2010)

While Irving and his pokemon could keep the distance between them and the attacking Rhyhorn, they lacked the stamina to keep their pace up. Soon enough they were going to get tired, and thus would get trampled beneath the rhyhorn's feet. At least there were others with him to keep him company in this chase, until of course some of them teleported away. Irving would pause to wonder what just happened, but then he'd get trampled.

"Heracross we need to get Totodile off that Rhyhorn! Hand me Happiny now and hold down rhyhorn!" He ordered. An eager Heracross tossed Happiny to Irving, turned around and tackled Rhyhorn. 

The force of both pokemon colliding was enough to knock Totodile off rhyhorn's back. Heracross know faced Rhyhorn in a battle of strength. Despite him matching the rhyhorn in terms of force, Heracross lacked the stamina to keep up with it. He was built for quick powerful strikes, not prolonged bouts like this. With a loud roar Rhyhorn lifted a tiring Heracross into the air and flung him away. The Rhyhorn was now free to charge towards Irving and his pokemon.

Totodile's face twiste into a look of terror as he was about to be trampled beneath Rhyhorn's feet. His jaw dropped open, showing off rows of sharp teeth. His yellow eyes gazed directly into Rhyhorn's. A terrifying scream loud enough to elicit the attention of even the sleepy slakoth caused the Rhyhorn to freeze in terror.

This was their chance. "Happiny, Water Pulse! Heracross Horn attack! Rotom, Ominous Wind!" The combined barrage took Rhyhorn of its feet, but it wasn't down yet. Heracross expected Irving to order them to finish it off, but instead he stepped forward and threw an empty pokemon at it. Rhyhorn was transported into the pokeball and after a few seconds of struggling, accepted its defeat. 

"I'm glad that's over." Irving said as he picked up his pokeball. "At least we won't have to worry about any dangerous pokemon any time soon."

_Rumble_

In the distance, a large group of pokemon charged towards Irving and the other trainers. Irving and his pokemon were about to run away as well, but the pokemon of Candor ignored him and the others. What could cause these pokemon to run in fear? 

Sand began to fall gently from the sky. First in individual grains, and then into a small storm. Amidst the sand a giant of dark emerald marched towards the plain.

"TYRAAAANITAAAR!!!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He was running as fast as he can, he had just catched his donphan and now a big Rhyhorn was behind him watching at the boy as a meal"Oh damn! I will be eaten!" T-The said desperately until a terrifying scream was heard,He could see how Rhyhorn freeze in his place scared the same happened with Donphan"H-hey donphan what´s up?"he asked to hispokemon but the elephant just negged with his head still scared, instantly Monferno started to growl but seemed nervous.In that Moment Irving captured Rhyhorndue to the last one bein frozen by the fear.

Sand began to fall gently from the sky. First in individual grains, and then into a small storm. Amidst the sand a giant of dark emerald marched towards the plain.

"TYRAAAANITAAAR!!!"

"Wh...What the hell is that!?"he asked scared as the hell as he can´t move from his place.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 16, 2010)

The battle against the electric pokemon was like a game of chess. Simon wanted to use the jungle to his advantage and have Gastly land shots that Electabuzz wouldn't see coming by having Dratini distract him. And it all actually went down like he imagined it to. He was able to catch this savage guy and as he went to look for the others, a wild sand storm came up out of nowhere. 

Simon covered his eyes by pulling his hood over his head and using his sleeves actually see something and to move around. But as he moved forward a couple of vibrations, correction strong vibrations, made him realize that the two angry pokemon chasing after them wasn't the worst thing Candor Island had in store for them.

"What the..."

He didn't even get to finish his sentence, his head just went up as a gigantic Tyranitar yelled out. It looked like Godzila's little brother, and as the native pokemon ran away it was pretty obvious that this guy was the main villain in this story. Not that Simon had any illusions about being able to beat him. Hell no... he was run away and find the others as soon as possible, otherwise they would get stopped on, or eaten. Putting the newly caught Electabuzz with the other pokemon, along with Gastly and Dratini the black haired trainer just started running.

His legs were burning, but he ran like crazy, as the giant stomps and roars behind him didn't ease up one bit. He was scared to a certain extent, but he actually still had the clearety of mind to think straight and act quickly.

"RIN!!!"

He yelled out from the top of his lungs as he continued to look around while still running. At this point he felt like he was in a race against time.


----------



## Kei (Sep 16, 2010)

As Tera constantly looked at the behavior of the Pokemon, she was even more captivated by the smallest one. He was the darkest out of all of them but also the smallest out of the group. The bigger ones paid him no mind as he yipped and tried to tackle them down, but what really seemed to get their attention was the way he bite at their heel, that caused them to snarl at him, but it seemed like it made him just even more happy to be acknowledged by the Mightyenas!

He even started fights with the other poochyenas of the groups, which caused them to get irritated and nip him back! Tera couldn't help but think how it would be awesome to have him on her team! That's when she found her resolve, she was going to confront, that poochyena and make him apart of her team! But then a pack of hounddooms with some houndours came along, they looked angry, snarling and snipping at the Mightyenas and the poochyenas, was this a dispute?

The Mightyena and Hounddoom leaders made their way to the front of the pack and it looked like they were talking, oh how she wished she could understand them! Then the littlest one, with his yipping and growling at the hounddoom was attacked by a houndor! Which launched all the the Pokemon into a huge fight! Tera couldn't stand it and her Pokemon felt her pain, it was Leni who made the first move, jumping out of the bushes he was hiding in and using ember to make a line in the ground, and White, being who she was used quick attack on both the leaders!

Tera quickly jumped out next positioning herself in between the snarling Pokemon!

"Stop this fighting!" Tera yelled, and Leni and White making noise too supporting what their trainer was saying, the Hounddoom leader was the first to snarl at her baring all his fangs at her, but the Mightyena leader, full of respect, corrected the Hounddoom first snarling back.

"Please stop, I know this is what you guys do, but don't bring your kids into it" Tera said in a pleading manner pointing to the devolved forms of them, White was the one doing most of the translating, making the Mightyena look at her firmly, then something unexpected happened! Two of the poochyena's tried to attack her, but instead of Leni or White saving her, it was the smallest of the pack, using his tackling moves so they can bump into each other falling down to the ground.

Yipping and making all the noise he can, it seemed like he agreed with Tera and her Pokemon, causing his pack to nod and leave in the other direction and the Houndooms pack too. As soon as they all left, Leni had jumped and continuous pecked her on the head, she was going to get hurt! She position herself in between a pack of wild Pokemon, not issuing him nor White a single command!

"Pppooooochyena!" the tiny poochyena yelled to get their attention! Tera finally grabbed Leni, who was still trying to peck some sense into her. The tiny poochyena seemed like it wanted to fight, this was Tera chance to catch it! Tera smirked and the Poochyena smirked back, it wanted to be captured, but it also wanted to see what kind of trainer she was.

"White! Lets go, use quick attack!" Tera commanded, White nodded and did her quick attack but the Poochyena dodged! Then with his mighty teeth bit down on to White tail! "Get out of his teeth white, use tackle!" White turned around and used tackle on Poochyena's head, causing him to step back again, he was spinning!"Now lets finish this! Use tail whip followed by quick attack!"

White used tail whip, slapping Poochyena in the face and then followed by another quick attack once Poochyena fainted,Tera threw her Poke ball! With a few wiggles, Poochyena was captured! After a couple minutes passed, Tera let him out, "Hey, welcome to the team Darkness!" Tera said Darkness yipped happily, as Leni greeted him, but White was still upset about her tail...


----------



## Young Master (Sep 17, 2010)

"Eevee, use Protect" Kenji muttered as he threw a pokeball-sized rock at Eevee, "Eeveeeeee" it yelled as it shot out a shield to protect itself from the rock. The rock shattered on contact with the Protect. "Ve" Kenji's pokemon humphed in triumph. Kenji smiles lightly, "It looks like we have improved on your Protect. Now, lets try a bigger rock," Kenji said as he grabbed the small boulder that he was sitting on moments ago. "Alright Eevee," he struggled to say, "Use, Protect," he yelled as he threw the rock over to where Eevee was sitting. "Veeeeeeee," it yelled as it threw up another shield. As the rock came into contact with Eevee's protect, it smashed on it, trying to break through. In an instance, a crack appeared on the rock, right as it splitted into hundreds of pieces.

* * * * * * *

An hour later, Kenji walks back to Professor Pine's house. "You are back," Pine said to him as he walked in, "How was training today?" Kenji grins widely back, "It was amazing, Eevee's Protect is on a whole different now. He demolished rocks left and right." Pine takes a look at Kenji, "You didn't do anything, excessive did you?" Kenji thinks about when he threw the big rock at Eevee. "No, nothing excessice." Pine smiles lightly, unconvinced. "Come here," he motions to Kenji as he walked towards his computer, "Do you remember that shockwave we had yesterday?" Kenji nods, how could he forget, it wasn't a big one, but he knew, that if it can cause a small wave to reach where he was at, the original cause of the sound had to be enormous. "Well," Pine continues, "I've tracked down the original location of where the wave came from." Kenji's eyes lit up, "So, where did it come from?" Pine pulls up a map from his computer and pointed to an island, "Condor Island"


----------



## Kei (Sep 17, 2010)

Tera and Darkness got to know each other better by training against Leni and White. Leni held up his own while White with her pretty self refused to fight someone who had bit her tail. It took alot of brushing but White finally got her puffy tail as she wanted, and she showed Leni what happens to Pokemon that messed with her tail. 

Being quick she used quick attack and always got the first hit in, but then she refuse to battle him. Darkness sometimes shook his head when White was involved but he always either nuzzled her to make her feel better till she feel better about her tail, but he was a true friend to Leni! Always ready to fight no matter what, they became great partners! This time, Tera was ready for her first battle! The one with the Ghost type Pokemon!

That was her next stop after she stopped at the Pokemon center, to get her Pokemon looked after for a minute.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

*Condor; Into the Abyss Shall we Run Pt2*

 William plopped down onto a branch. His own words rolled though his head. _* It looks like we have bigger problems.....*_. Eon had reacted in a timely manner,By wrapping a psychic shield around the young boy, now the sands that rubbed against the trees like sand paper were bent around William's body as the lens of his shades reflected the grim situation as he stared down on the massive Tyranitar. As his psychic energies started to flow William released his all his occupied Pokeballs into the air. They spun slowly as they orbited William's head. Turning his features stern William fell into deep thought as he brought his left hand up to his chin. Rubbing his stubble he thought hard on the situation. _ Swoop and Munchlax while prime choices to fight this big behemoth are still recouping from the fight with that Sandshrew_ William thinks as the Pokeballs that held Swoop and Munchlax stopped spinning in their orbit. 

_ Eon, while powerful will be a useless Pokemon in this fight given the Dark nature of the beast below_ William summarizes as Eon's Pokeball stops spinning as well. _ Rex can deal massive damage to the Tyranitar, but all the moves that are really effective against it will be effective against Rex. That is bad since that beast has a speed advantage on Rex_ in that thought Rex's Pokeball stops spinning as well. That only left two. _ CB is strong no doubt. But he falls into the same category as Rex._ As CB's Pokeball ground to a stop in it's orbit around William's head that left one Pokemon. Squirtle  * "I guess that leaves it to you doesn't it. You little head ache."* William sighs as Squirtle's Pokeball fell into his hand. Rolling the shrunken thing around he glances back to Samuel for a brief moment. 

* "Things don't always go according to plan. But you must make due with the hand that fate deals to you, is all to the point of Exacerbation?"* William ask cryptically using his free hand to pop himself back to his feet. The Pokeballs floating around his head follow his body as he now squats on the branch his whole attention is now on the large emerald tyrant below. Pressing the button on Squirtle's Pokeball it doubles in his palm as he grips it tightly in hand. Holding it out William speaks, * "You will remember this moment."* William says solemnly. Splitting in his palm a white light washed down to the grassy ground below. From the light a small blue Squirtle stepped out onto the battle field for only the third or forth time with William. It bound around happily ready to prove it's worth until it sees the massive monster before it.  "What the!" It cries in Pokemon as it flails it's arms in legs in the air as it moved back and forth as it's face spazzed out trying to comprehend what William had done to him.    

* "Don't worry, I'll allow no harm you cannot handle come to you. The bigger he is, the harder it is to hit you."* William assures as he drops down from the tree. * "The design is simple. Your strengths in this fight is you size and the speed you can achieve using a couple of your techniques. Now use Water Gun and keep mobile with Rapid Spin."* William says as he gives a bit of a nod. Squirtle paused for a moment as he looked out to the large monster of a beast. But William's pep talk seemed to work. Squirtle was confident in his abilities, and with his, William, battle tactics backing him, Squirtle knew like CB he could conquer much larger enemies.  "Right!" Squirtle shouts as he runs toward the battlefield. Using trees and larger rocks to his advantage Squirtle slowly made his way to the battlefield being sure to keep object between him and the massive Sandstorm that the brute had whipped up. 

Coming up on the monster's blindside Squirtle jumps out and uses  Rapid Spin, then Releasing a Water Gun he started to move, as  a moving target is harder to hit.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2010)

Everyone knows that unlike humans, pokemon don't have kings. While it was true that within a herd or pack they had a leader to guide them, cases where one single pokemon lorded over multiple species in one area was unheard of. Candor island was an exception.

The Tyranitars of the island had always been its effective rulers. They were always the strongest, the hardiest and most of all the smartest of the prehistoric island's species. Anyone who tried to challenge them were swiftly defeated in combat. The Tyranitar didn't rule in a conventional way, but when there things that messed with the natural order of Candor island they were expected to intervene. 

Humans digging and researching in places the locals didn't want them to counted as messing with the natural order. While normally the pokemon of Candor island couldn't care less about the humans coming to their home, they didn't like the fact that with each new expedition they went deeper and deeper into Candor island. It was like those obnoxious guests who kept trying to see what was in your bedroom.

And so the Tyranitar lord of the island ascended from his home beneath the volcano to deal with the obnoxious guests. The first ones he encountered were in the central plains, and they didn't look much, but then again this was the first time the Tyranitar lord has seen humans. They seemed to have commanded the respect of other pokemon, as evident by the one who had a turtle attack him. It didn't matter though, since he was going to destroy them all.

He opened his massive jaws, where a ball of glistening energy formed. A beam fired out of the ball of energy, sweeping through the Trainers as Tyranitar turned his head.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 18, 2010)

*Rin/Heidi...*

The sand storm whipped around the beach, disorienting everyone caught inside the winds.  Grains of sand bit and chafed at the skin and shells of all those unlucky enough to be in the vicinity.  Putting her head down Rin tried to walk forward, she placed Lanturn's pokeball on her belt, gathered up Vee and Ditto, while the others remained close.  Each of them held onto one of the others in the small party.  “We can get out of here...”  Rin said trying not to open her mouth too wide, lest the sand enter.  

It didn't take long fro them to realize the storm was lessening as they pushed farther through it.  Unfortunately with her head down, Rin couldn't see much of what was coming, except the sand of the beach under her feet.  It was just as she decided to look up that she ran right into something very large.

“Kang?”  The large pokemon turned looking back at what had collided with her.

Rin's eyes widened.  “S-sorry...”  she mumbled hoping the creature wouldn't do anything.  It was then she saw the blonde girl from the ship.

“It's okay.  Hard to see in there.”  Heidi said laughing from atop the crawdaunt.

The group pushed forward into the jungle until the were well away from the flying sand.  “All that sand...”  Rin grumbled, then human and pokemon alike began to shake, trying to rid themselves of the granules.  It was almost as if another mini storm had hit that small area.  

Both of the girls began to laugh, a few of the pokemon joining in.  Once they settled down Rin looked around them.  “Well...we seem to be a bit lost.”

“Crawdaunt craw!”

“Nope.  My friend here can show us the way to the beach.”  Heidi patted the crawdaunt on the head.  “Though we should wait a bit to let that storm go away.”

“Very true.”  Rin looked back toward where she thought they had come and sighed.  Then she heard the yell.  “Simon!”  her head whipped around trying to find her friend.

“I'm Heidi.”  the blonde girl smiled thinking she was getting an introduction.

Rin scowled slightly confused.  “Oh...I'm Rin.  The yell was my friend Simon...”  In her eyes was a great amount of worry.  

“I see.  Well let's go find him!”  the group began to move through the trees, not noticing the lack of wild pokemon as they moved through the brush.  They could here lots of noise and several voices.  

“What's going on?”  Rin wondered, her worry growing.

“Wow...”  Heidi said amazed as they broke through the jungle cover.  “I would think that.”  she pointed ahead of them.

“Crap...” Was all Rin could mutter as she saw the huge pokemon letting loose on the trainers.  For the moment the small group could only stare, no actions coming from them.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 18, 2010)

*Tsuna*

The boy was paralyzed as some little tears want to come out from his eyes"T....-this thing will kill us"he said looking how Tyranitar was preparing an hyperbeam, this was going to be the end,as tyranitar fired the attack  Monferno got on Donphan´s back and the last one threw Tsuna aside with it´s trunk and ran with Monferno on his back, avoiding the hypearbeam which swept through the Trainers.

"W-we have to run, we can´t against that!"he said trying to stand up but Blaze stopped him with an ember, action that donphan watched confused"Dopha?(Why did you do that?)"Donphan asked to monferno who just answered quite bothered*"Ferno, Monferno! ferno Monferno(Because he is coward! He said he wasn´t going to run away anymore and look at him now)"*Monferno growled as Donphan who was scared too nodded actually this was for Tsuna´s progress"B-blaze we have to...."he said but Monferno scratched him in the face"OUCH!!! why was that for?!"Tsuna asked as monferno started to roar and made some moves"I-I know, i said I wasn´t going to  run away  but..."he said but monferno used a little ember on his feet"Ouch! ok I understand...you are right, I should´t run anymore"he said as monferno just sighed and donphan nodded"But we need him too"he said as he call out Bagon"Bagon!"the pokemon growled as he saw Tyranitar but it didn´t got scared for some reason"Ok we 4 will fight!"he said then Monferno put Bagon on Donphan´s back and then adopted a battle pose"Blaze! Flamewheel,Donphan Rollout,Bagon ember!" he said as his pokemon attack in the order he said.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 18, 2010)

Running around Simon soon found himself standing to the side of the giant Tyranitar. As he was now out of the forest, he saw that some of the trainers decided to battle it. A smile on his face suggested that he had no intention of letting them do it alone. And as he took out a pokebal in which Nova, his Charmeleon, resided at the moment the giant emerald colored pokemon released a Hyper beam, smashing a bunch of trees, the ground and much more. Simon, in order to avoid a tree sent his way had to jump to the side, as the Hyper beam went past him.

"Holly... Nova come out."

Next to him the red fire pokemon appeared, in mood for some more of the same action. However he wasn't quite expecting a (at least) 12 foot tall Tyranitar going berserk on all the present trainers. Stomping his tail on the ground he suggested to Simon that he was good to go, so Simon decided to keep Kadabra in, as he went through the most battling so far. Gastly, Dratini and Electabuzz were also not quite there yet.

"Let's return the present. Fire Blast!"

And the Charmeleon did exactly that, sending a blast of fire at the giant pokemon he intended to take the guy down, as from various other locations attacks also came. Simon was not alone in this one, however it seemed like he didn't quite grasp that this wasn't going to be that easy...


----------



## Burke (Sep 18, 2010)

The beam tore across the land as the trainers and their Pok?mon jumped out of the way. Sam, still awestruck, and alone with Gible since William leapt down, was still in the tree line along the edge of the plain.

Gible was growing more and more excited, he loved sandstorms, and we needed to fight now.

?Gib, gib, gibaa!? He cheered as it pushed Sam from the branch.

?Wha!? he fell some ways, and landed on his feet, but thanks to his time as track runner in school, he had strong leg muscles. ?What was that for!? he yelled back as he adjusted the goggles on his face.

?Giba!? He jumped down next to him, and began charging the plain.

Sam chased after, and then got a good look at the opponent. It was a Tyranitar, at least twice the size of any known one. Sam looked over and saw the confidence in William, and the courage of his Squirtle. He then looked back at Gible?s own determination. Not one to be outdone, Sam figured it was time to put up or shut up.

?Alright.? He said followed by a deep breath. ?You want to fight??

?Gib Giba!? He replied.

?Fine by me! Use the Sandstorm as your evasive advantage, get up close, and taunt it. Allow the others a chance to attack? He commanded.

?Gi gi gi gi? It laughed as it ran forward, it just loved to taunt.

He got up close to the beast near Williams Squirtle.

?Gi Giba Giba! Gi gi gi gi.? (Back up small fry, watch a real mon handle this! Hahaha!) He directed the insult at Squirtle, and was greeted by a water blast to the face.

?Giba! Giba!? (You twerp!) He said as he was about to charge Squirtle, but he noticed, and evaded a passing hyper beam blast. It would ahve hit him if it wasnt for the Fire Blast from another trainers Charmeleon.

"Focus on the enemy Gible!" Sam called out.

?Gib Giba...? (First things first...) He turned his attention to Tyranitar.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2010)

The first thing Irving felt when he saw the giant tyranitar was awe that such a great creature can exist. The second thing he felt was sheer horror that such a great creature can exist. While normally he would rather run away than face something like that, but something he would later call 'stupid teen senses' took over proper reasoning.

"Rotom, Light Screen, Reflect! Heracross, let's try out your bulk up and agility!" He ordered.

A pair of shimmering barriers materialized in front of Irving and his pokemon. Heracross began to ready his muscles for the upcoming fight. Both he and Rotom enjoyed this aspect of Irving, since it meant they could go all out without having to resort to using tricks. Sure Rotom liked the tricks, but sometimes the direct way was just better.

Neither got the chance to do any attacking. Before Irving could give the order, a beam of light blasted towards them, crushing everything in its path.Happiny looked away from the blinding light by trying to hide in Irving's longcoat. Totodile was completely petrified when Heracross scooped him and Irving up seconds before they were killed.

"This is going to be...tough, pals." Irving said, stunned at the power Tyranitar possesed.


-----------------------------------------------------------

For such little creatures, the humans could move. Not a single one of them seemed to have suffered a direct hit from Tyranitar's hyper beam. He could've squashed all of them with a single sweep of his tail, but after using a move as powerful as hyper beam he needed a few seconds' rest first. No matter, they couldn't harm him while he recharged.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 19, 2010)

Walking with his Charmander on his side, Magnus walks across Crossroad Buff. Seeing how his Charmander is scared, he places Charmander in his PokeBall. "Seems like there's no trainers here..." Magnus thought. He slowly walks, thinking to expand his team."Soon enough I realized I was going to have big problems facing bulky waters. Even Tyranitar, if given the chance, could seriously mess up my team. So Breelom it is". 

Magnus sends out his Charmander again and looks for a Shroomish. He awaits his ecounters . During this time he decides sight seeing is the best choice of losing his boredom. "SHROOM" The mushroom bodied pokemon with legs shouted.  " What a quoincidence..." Magnus changed to his battle posistion. " Charmander use EMBER!" he said. Charmander rushes with all his might and sends a powerful burn at Shoroomish. But the Shroomish protected itself by using Protect. He then flys and proceeds to use Headbutt. "SHROOOOOOM!" He cried. It was a direct hit at Charmander. "Crap, Alright then, you wanna fight dirty eh? Use Flamethrower Charmander!" The Ultimate Fire Attack. Making Shroom get a critical amount of damage. Magnus walks in and throws his Pokeball. 

The Shroomish was catched.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 19, 2010)

As William plotted his next move, Squirtle got a playmate in the form of Samuel's Gible. William remembered that one, it thought that it could take on Swoop. A silly notion to go along with a silly Pokemon that thought he was much bigger then he really was. Sweat formed on the back of Squirtle's head as the land shrak Pokemon told him to back up. That was fine, Squirtle played well with others. It wasn't until, in that same breath, that Gible called him a 'small fry' that he grated on Squirtle's carefree attitude. 

 "Small Fry !? You're no bigger then me!" Squirtle shouts back in a gurgled tone as a blast from his Water Gun caught the hyper annoying land shark in the face.  It fires back with another insult angrily as it appeared ready to charge. Meanwhile William's nonchalant smile and attitude fell as soon as he saw the ball of energy form in Tyranitar's mouth. 

*~Ping!~*
_Hyper Beam: A very powerful energy beam attack that weighs heavily on the user forcing them to rest for an amount of time before they can make another move. In trade off this move is very devastating._​
* "Well crap."* William mutters as the beam of hyperactive energy is fired in all of their 'general' direction as the large emerald monster uses his head to make full destructive use of the attack. Gible and Squirtle are broken up before they could attack each other. Cartwheeling out of the way Squirtle avoids the attack while Gible made use of his Sand Veil ability to retreat to a safer side of the large emerald monster. If there was a safer side. Seconds later William vanishes in a blur of colors as trees around him are splintered by the attack as it moves by the place he was once standing. Reappearing on the other side of the large Pokemon he whistles with two fingers in his mouth telling his Pokemon to return to his side. 

As William whistled for his Pokemon, Samuel told his Pokemon to straighten up and focus on the real threat. _ Admirable_ William thinks as Squirtle runs up to his side and grabs onto to his pants leg. Not that the small guy was scared, he was, but running that far after being as hyper as he was against the big beasty Squirtle was tired. * "Ready for some real combat experience?"* William asks his Pokemon as he stared a hole in the Tyranitar.  "I guess, what do you mean?" Squirtle asks. William's eyes never adverted from the monstrous beast before them. He knew that Tyranitar had to rest form that attack, so their window of opportunity was small. They had to act now.       

* Lets see if that aim of yours is as good in the air moving as it is on the ground."* William says as his grin returned to his face. Squirtle sweated more as William pulled Swoop's Pokeball from his coat. Pressing the button the ball doubles in size and splits open in his palm. A cascade of light floods the jungle floor as Swoop appears. Not a sound. He was still hurting from that fight with that over sized Sandshrew. * "I know your hurting Swoop, but I still need your flying abilities.* William says as he pulls his pack around. Rummaging through it he pulls a Super Potion out. Swoop cringes as his wounds are sprayed with the modern medicine. Feeling a little better his smile returned to his face. William nodded his head as he turned his back pack to his back again. Leaning down he grabs Squirtle. Lifting the blue blur up he sits him on Swoop's back, * "Let him do all the attacking Swoop, you just keep out of that Tyranitar's reach."* William says as he takes a step back. 

Swoop gleamed, a true Co-Pilot! With a blast of his large rock hide wings Swoop and Squirtle is aloft. With each pull of his wings they are lifted higher and higher into the sky.  "~CSSSSK!~ Pilot to Co-Pilot, ~CSSSSK!~ Pilot to Co-Pilot! You ready for the air raid?" Swoop asks with a devious smile.  "Wha!!" Squirtle asks. But to his small hearts chagrin his answer is Swoop's sudden dive on the large Tyranitar below. To answer shortly. No. No he wasn't ready. But he had to do what he had to do.  SQUIRTLE!" he cries wildly, with tear streamed eyes, as he fires his Water Gun off multiple times as he and Swoop strafed  the large emerald mountain of a Pokemon.


----------



## Young Master (Sep 20, 2010)

"Eevee, Protect" Kenji yelled as Scyther's attack came down; the barrier erected right on time as Scyther recoiled, taking damage from hitting such a high level barrier. 

* * * * * * *

After departing from Pine's house, Kenji headed towards Crossroad Bluffs. The Professor had suggested that Kenji go there to capture some pokemon. Following Pine's direction, Kenji ended up getting lost and encountered a lone Scyther meditating in the field. Calling out his only pokemon, they engaged their first opponent since Eevee's training.

* * * * * * *

"Use Tackle, and right before contact, bring up a Protect," Kenji strategized. The Scyther was a witty opponent, using its superior speed and size to get a lead on Eevee. But Eevee was not ready to give up, and neither was Kenji. 

The Tackle hit another image left behind from the Scyther's Double Team. "Again," Eevee obeys and uses it again, and once again, he hits an image, "One more time," Kenji insisted. But this time, Eevee stayed still, refusing to obey Kenji's command. Two images remained, and both of them flew towards Eevee at an incredible speed, ready to deliver the final blow. Right when the attack was an inch away from Eevee, he used Protect and trapped the real Scyther's blades in side his Protect, immobilizing Scyther's movement. Kenji's eye lit up, this was his chance, "Eevee use tackle!" Eevee charges at Scyther's head and it connected knocking the Scyther back. Kenji throws out a pokeball, a red beam of light flies out and envelops the Scyther. Eevee walks back towards Kenji, as they waited for the Pokeball to stay still. After a few seconds of rocking back and forth, the ball lay silent. Kenji sighs in relief, and then lets out a big grin, "WE DID IT!!" He runs and grabs the pokeball and returns Eevee to his pokeball. 

"Finally," Kenji smiled, "A second pokemon."


----------



## Gaja (Sep 21, 2010)

Standing at 50 feet, far above all of his opponents, big Green, as he would be named, looked down upon the foolish humans and their pokemon. Several of their attacks landed, a fire blast, that wouldn't have much of an effect, along with a couple that he felt. But as soon as the giant beast caught its breath after the giant hyper beam an angry and sharp look in his eyes suggested that he would strike back, and hard.

"Ow crap."

Simon said under his breath, as he noticed the giant tail of the Tyranitar swing to his right, and then with much speed towards his left. It had so much speed and power that while it went past trees, those that were in the way of the tail didn't stand a chance and simply were ripped out of the ground. Unfortunately for Simon, even though his Kadabra went out on its own and used barrier, it wouldn't be enough as the tail hit his Charmeleon, Kadabra and him sending all of them flying backwards. And they wouldn't be the only ones as Simon could see several other people being hit, although as he was flying backwards he couldn't recognize who it was. 

"Return..."

He said as he returned Kadabra into his pokebal, and he wanted to do the same to Charmeleon, but there just wasn't enough time for him to do so as both of them just smashed into a tree with great force. The Tyranitar however let out a ferocious roar, intended to show the humans their inferiority. He was the king and no one would beat him here.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2010)

No sooner had Heracross carried them off to safety did the Tyranitar followed his hyperbeam with a powerful tail swipe. Entire patches of jungle were ripped out of their roots by the force of the attack. 

Irving and his pokemon were flying cautiously above the gigantic beast. Luckily they weren't seen yet, but if the Tyranitar turned to look behind him they'd be dead.

"Heracross,I have an idea on how we can stop this thing from attacking." Irving said  as he and his pokemon landed on the ground. "But we'll need to get real close. On his head to be exact. Can I count you to do that?" 

Heracross slapped his master on the back. Any other day he'd consider his master's doubt of his strength an insult, but right now they had a giant to take down. "Heracross!"

"Alright, let's do this." Irving picked up Happiny and had Heracross carry him back up. Not wanting to be left alone in a huge battlefield like this Totodile cautiously climbed on Heracross' horn, clutching it as hard as he can. Rotom was already half-way there when Irving said. "Sorry pal, but you have other important things to do. I need you to keep the barriers up in front of the others, and distract the Tyranitar."

Despite its disappointment Rotom followed its master's request and flew in front of a trainer with a charmeleon, joining his fire attacks with thundershocks.

-------------------------------------------------------

These humans and their pokemon were trying to put up a fight! How such tiny creatures could have the courage to face a titan like him was remarkable, but ultimately foolish. He will end them here and now.

The flyers were going to be the first to fall, especially the impudent one firing water attacks at him. Tyranitar stomped the growned, sending boulders flying into the air. With deceptive speed he hurled the boulders at the flyers, unleashing a rock slide upon them.

And now for those at the ground. Tyranitar's fist became wrapped in arcs of lightning. The lord of Candor island brought his fist down the ground, crushing anything it hit with a powerful thunderpunch.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 21, 2010)

*Tsuna*

Actually Monferno, Bagon and Donphan´s attacks didn´t even make a scratch on the giant Tyranitar, it wasn´t only his size but his power and resistance were great, He could say that it was expected from "the king" of the island, thought even in that situation something fun happened, while the three were attacking Donphan was also taking care of the little dragon because Bagon usually was in front of the enormous pokemon what made him to stay some times about to be strampled by the "little" steps of Tyranitar"You did good"Tsuna said as his three pokemon were with him again, watching that Donphan was really tired, he made it to go back to his pokeball "It´s okay partner, you can rest".

He was planning another strategy to attack that Godzilla like pokemon but then he saw how Tyranitar swing his enormous tail at a high speed whiping out some trainers and now it was going for him, he only made one thing hughed his two pokemon as the tail tip just hit them and sent the three flying"tsk.....are you okay?"he asked recovering from the stroke, Blaze and Bagon just nodded quite damaged too"We need to take him down!"he said determined as Bagon and Monferno were in the same mood. as he and his friends started to run towards Tyranitar.


----------



## Young Master (Sep 22, 2010)

"So I am not at Crossroad Bluffs?" Kenji asks one of the locals. "No," the elderly man answered, "You are in Northwind Town." Kenji thanks the old man and continues towards the Pokemon center. His pokemons needed rest, and he needed directions. "I should've took Professor Pine's map," Kenji thought to himself.

*  * * * * * * 

After dropping his Pokemon off at the center, he began searching for a place to stay. The sun was setting and he didn't want to travel at night. He walked pass a giant building; hoping that it was a Inn, he entered. There was no one there, reminding him of when he first entered that Pokemon center back in Domino City. "Hi, how may I help you," a beautiful young lady said as she walked down the stairs towards him. Kenji was stunned by her beauty, "I am looking for a place to stay," he muttered out. She giggles at him, "Then welcome to the Northern Fire Inn." Kenji smiles dumbly at her. 

She hands him a sheet, "Can I have you sign here please?" Kenji takes the sheet from her and accidently brushes her hand. He blushes and she smiles gently at him, "Are you new in the Sairu Region?" she asks while he was signing. He flinches, "How can you tell?" She lets out a small chuckle as she takes the paper from him. "Let's call it a six sense." She types his name onto a computer at the front desk as he smiled and waited


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 22, 2010)

*Condor; Into the Abyss Shall we Run Pt 3*

 Through Swoop's goggles his eyes slightly bulge as he sees the Titan, that would forever be known as Big Green, slam his large foot into the ground. Several large boulder erupt from the soft soil beneath the behemoth's feet. Latching it's large paws on the rocks with almost unheard of speed the tyrant lizard king hurls them at Swoop. What audacity. That is what the king must be thinking Swoop grins as he watches the display of power as he flies through the air.  "Brace yourself." Swoop hollers back to Squirtle. But again before the small water turtle could reply or even compute Swoop bucks his back sending Squirtle high into the air.

Then with a billowing cackle Swoop spins in place and snatches the turtle in midair air as he kicks in an Agility. If this Tyranitar thought he was going to hit Swoop, King of the Primordial skies. Master of all he surveyed several millenia ago. Well he had a different thing coming. This giant thought he knew savage. He hadn't seen savage. In the prehistoric age of yesteryear the fight for survival was daily. There was no rest. Unlike he whom was the strongest and with no rivals in Ancient there was always someone knocking on your door. Wanting to take your title as king. With a roar that seemed to shake the sky Swoop's stone gray body glows white as his speed kicks into high gear. 

With a spin he dive bombs down through the rocks as they are tossed his way. What the Tyranitar hard in strength and endurance over Swoop he held Speed and guile. As the first barrage of rocks ended Swoop banks hard to the left and shoots straight up into the air chasing after the rocks as they sailed ever higher. Poor Squirtle just turned several colors of green as the g-forces increased. He wasn't use to this much pressure on his body. As the rocks reached the apex of there throw and started to fall earthward again Swoop spins and flips around facing the mighty beast below. Unwittingly he had given Swoop the ammo to fight back with. Both Rock hide wings burst outward and stretch to their limits. With a growl Swoop's eyes glow a soft white. In direct response to this, the rocks that threatened to crush him from behind stopped and slowly levitated to immediate area around him. 

Then bringing both wings down simultaneously one can faintly hear the low rumble of thunder as the rocks fire downward toward their new target. Swoop had used Ancient Power. This was something new, Tyranitar roared in defiance, how dare this impotent flying rat turn his own attack against him. With bone shuddering impacts the rocks slam off Tyranitar. The beast takes it head on, daring Swoop to damage him. As the last boulder smashes off Tyranitar's armor like hide, Swoop could tale that it did little to no damage to this monster. That was a drag. Further more it seemed that this beast of a Pokemon was seeing red now. "TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!!!!!!" it roars angrily. How dare these bugs. How dare they. First they come into his home and then they defy him. The king. How dare they!

Pulling his large foot into the air a soft glow appears about it. This was different from the last attack this monster used. William almost instantly recognizes it. He himself has two Pokemon that can use this attack. Earth Quake. Gritting his teeth, William alerts Swoop to brace himself for William's added weight. He was about to Teleport. Swoop nods as he body tenses. Squirtle just sighs as he feels that sickening feeling deep in his gut. With a blur of colors William vanishes as the Tyranitar brings his foot down.   

Deeper in the forest Owen is close to getting the specimen Toothy Pidgeotto when he feels the tremor of Tyranitar's Earth Quake. His eyes widen as he looks toward the epicenter of the move. Realizing that several trainers weren't with him he begins to worry. Calling the collection of the specimen off he and the other trainers high tail it toward the battle with the emerald monster. But this day he would be too late to help. Back at the battle William flies high above the battlefield on Swoop as his watch beeps. Pulling it out of his pocket a grin settles about his features. 

~~~~ At Sea Closing in on Condor ~~~~~

A black missile like object rockets toward a signal that it had been receiving. As it nears the small overgrown island more blips appear on it's internal radar. Adjusting it's trajectory it preps it's final thrust. In three other locations around the region three other missiles do the same as they close in on their targets.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 22, 2010)

Nova didn't feel a thing, he was unharmed or rather wasn't knocked out as he opened his eyes. The red fire pokemon moves his blue eyes around as he saw Simon's hands wrapped around his body and the little guy on the ground as in the distance Big Green was roaring like crazy. He felt a certain amount of pain but was well aware of the fact that his trainer took the blunt of the attack in order to protect him. Though at this point all the charmeleon felt was shock and anger. Pulling on the black hoodie of his trainer, Simon's unconscious body was moved away from the rubble of rocks and trees Nova had every intention of returning the favor to Big Green.

"Char!!!"

He yelled out, declaring war to the giant emerald colored pokemon as it prepared to use earthquake. Needles to say that the attack was as devastating as any other the Tyranitar had used so far. Truly it was a fearsome creature and unique in its size, power and endurance as the many attacks it had received so far were just brushed off.

"What..."

His eyes slowly opened, little by little the noise was less and less filtered by his ears, and registered in his head. And it sounded like a bomb went of, while in reality the Tyranitar used earthquake. However as Simon opened his eyes some more he could see the big opponent somewhat up close from the side. The head of that thing was the size of a small house, and he was loud as hell as he looked to the side, as if he was looking for someone. This someone was Swoop, but Simon had little idea about that.

"Wait what???"

Feeling that his body was returning Simon could feel two arms wrapped around his body, much in the same fashion as he did to Nova as they took the tail swipe from Big Green. Looking up he saw a Charizard flying in circles, looking down to him and smiling a bit.

"N... Nova? Is that you?"

"Rooooaaaa!"

The dragon like fire pokemon roared out in reply. It was indeed Nova who evolved just before the earthquake was used. At that point he used his new found wings to carry his trainer to safety, as the ground beneath them suffered the shock of the attack. Simon felt strange, he felt such trust towards this pokemon that he couldn't really express it in words, and even though he was beat and bruised over his (almost) entire body like a professional fighter would be after a nasty dog fight, he felt awesome. Motivated and ready to engage...

"Hey Nova, you wanna take this guy down?"

In a ferocious roar the Charizard made his statement, the roar was loud and was to be heard all over the clearing, by almost every trainer and their pokemon but by Big green as well, who slightly turned his head to see the newly evolved Charizard stare him down.

"Fire blast his ass Nova, and then use Irot tail on his head."

The pokemon followed his request sending a massive wave of fire directly at the head of the Tyranitar, and its eyes which forced it to close them for a second, as even though fire couldn't do much against him, his eyes could still very well be damaged. And there Nova saw his chance, flying in very close and sending his tail which shined bright white, and smashing it into the head of the giant pokemon. There was some damage as the attack landed, having obvious effect as the Tyranitar roared out as if it wanted to curse the flying fuckers that dared to strike him. 

"Awesome!" 

Simon complimented his pokemon as it retreated somewhat, not wanting to take any direct hits from their over sized friend. They were smarter then that.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2010)

*Tsuna*

Tsuna,Monferno and Bagon were running towards the giant pokemon,probably their attacks won´t do any damage to Tyranitar, but now this was something about the dragon and the monkey´s pride, they weren´t going to be defeated in a shameful form like that. When they were about to arrive where "the king" was Tsuna noticed the beast being quite pissed as it pulls his large foot into the air, a soft glow appears about it"Don´t tell me..."he said and stopped as his pokemon do the same then a big tremor was felt and some trees falling down,one of those was about to fell on Tsuna.

"What was that?"he asked looking the tree which was about to smash him, burned while behind him a glow could be seen, looking back he saw Bagon and next to him the responsible of the glow, it was Blaze, who was evolving due to the danger"Blaze you...."he said as the glow disappeared and a bigger monkey with fire like hair and on his body some little parts of something that seemed like an armor was looking at him*"uuuoaaaaarrrr"*the pokemon roared hitting his chest as his flames got bigger"You are right....The bigger, stronger is the fall"Tsuna said as Infernape nodded"Let´s show him"

With that They reached one of the pokemo´s giant foot and started the attack"Bagon headbutt,Blaze machpunch!"


----------



## Burke (Sep 22, 2010)

It was certainly a spectacle to behold. Everywhere around Sam, as if feeding off this strange island, the other trainers Pokémon began to evolve. He quickly pulled his head away from the sight back to Gible who was haplessly attacking the feet of the behemoth. Numerous tackles and dragon claws bounced off of its tough hide.

“Gible it’s not working, get away from it!” Sam ordered, but as always, he did not listen.

“Gib! .... Gib ..... Gib!” He cried after repeated tackles to the hard body of the Tyranitar. Tears of anger and frustration began rolling down his face. 

“Stop being so stubborn!”

The Tyranitar then lifted its massive fist, directly over where Sam stood. 

“Giba?” It turned itself over to where Sam what and its eyes grew wide.

Sam looked up to see the massive fist about to bear down; he could only stare as he was paralyzed with fright.

With an electrical surge, the attack drew closer, and it was only at the last moment that a dark purple blur rushed by, and whisked Sam away as the booming thunder punch hit the ground.

Sam, who had welded his eyes shut, peeked open once he knew the attack didn’t hit him, and after his rescuer had set him down. 

“Gabite.” He said confidently, his back turned to Sam.

“Wow,” Sam said in partial shock, “Th-thanks.”

Gabite stood there looking very stoic.

“Well what are you waiting for?” Sam said as the fight raged on.

With arms akimbo, Gabite turned his head slightly back at Sam. “Gabite...”

“What....You want orders?”

“Gabite!”

“Well how’s that for a changed.” Sam stood. “Well, if were going to play it like that now, you mind as well give it all you’ve got!”

“Gabite!”

“Use your strongest Dragon Rage!”

“Gaaaa BI-!! It shouted as it ran forward, but as it was about to release its attack, the Tyranitar followed up with a devastating earthquake. Gabite did a 180, and with a huge burst of speed, and with expert precision, rushed back towards Sam, grabbed him with his mouth by Sams collar, and extended his arms for a high speed low flying getaway.


----------



## Young Master (Sep 23, 2010)

"Dammit all," Kenji muttered to himself as Ace's Ponyta KO'd his Scyther. "The match is over." The referee announced, the winner is, "Ace!" Kenji recalls his pokemon to the pokeball, "You tried your best Masamune, thank you." Ace walks up to Kenji, "You had the passion, but not the experience," Ace told him, trying to cheer up Kenji. Kenji smiles back, "Thanks, you are the first trainer I have fought here in the Sairu Region, and I never expected you to be this strong." Ace chuckles, "Confidence is key in victory, but overconfidence is vital in failure. Each and every trainer has a burning passion to win Kenji, you just have to have the experience to back it up." Ace walks away, and says one last thing to Kenji "Go to Crossroad Bluffs. Train and capture pokemon there. Since you are new to the Sairu Region I will tell you something, all of the Leaders in this Region are known for being the best of their types. You can't beat us, just by simply believing in yourself."

"So you are leaving already?" Olivia, the lady who signed him in asked. Kenji nods, "I need a lot more training, before I can come back." He smiles at her, "Thank you for your hospitality." Kenji puts on his backpack and leaves towards Crossroad Bluffs.

* * * * * * * * *

"Why did I have to leave so suddenly?" Kenji thougt to himself, "I could have asked for direction first. But no, I had to leave cooly and not turn back." He kept talking to himself and not watched where he was going, and hit a tree. "Dammit," Kenji muttered as he covered his face, "What is a tree doing in..." He stoped and looked up, when he noticed that the tree was gone. He looked around, confused. Kenji rubbed his face to see if the pain was real; he still felt the pain, he knew that he had hit something, but whatever it was, it was gone. Kenji shrugs and walks away, he had bigger things to worry about, like how is he gonna find Crossroad Bluffs without a map. As he walked away, he didn't notice a Sudowoodo going back onto the road, and standing there, like a tree.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2010)

The battle wasn't going well. Sure none of them have been taken out yet by this massive beast, but they couldn't outlast him. There was also the problem that they needed 1000 shots to knock him out, but all the Tyranitar lord needed was 1 to do the same to all of them at once. 

Up above, Irving and his pokemon managed to sneak up on Tyranitar. The boulders flung at them earlier were impossible to dodge, but luckily Heracross and Totodile were there to deflect them with brick break and water gun. 

Down below, a powerful earthquake created by Tyranitar rattled the land. Fissures were opening up and rivers were being diverted with the sheer might of the attack, but that was not the most astonishing thing that happened today.

Rotom's reflect and lightscreen were still holding. True, the earthquake didn't affect Rotom but the debris that started flying would've hurt it bad. After the attack finished it looked behind to see what happened to the trainers Irving told it to support.

All of them were charging towards the Tyranitar lord, unfazed by its lethal attack. Not only that, the pokemon the others used had all changed. Each and every pokemon the other trainers had evolved into more powerful forms, and there wasn't a better moment to do it than now.

The Tyranitar Lord was outraged. It had unleashed its strongest attack against them, and still they fight? This was unacceptable, unac-

Without being detected, Irving and his pokemon landed on Tyranitar's head. Carefully he clung himself to the spikes on Tyranitar's head, and urged his pokemon to do the same. Happiny was strapped to Irving's chest, using the old ariados web carrying bag his uncle gave him. 

"Alright Happiny, I'm counting on you." He whispered to her. "Gravity."

It was a known fact within the pokemon of Candor island that the Tyranitar lord never fell. He was a proud and powerful creature, and even when a strong challenger attacked him he would weather the punishment with his head held high. 

He never imagined that there would come a time where he would be put to his knees.

Irving's trick worked. While the move Gravity was used mainly to prevent flyers from taking to the sky and making moves more accurate, it could also be used to damage gigantic pokemon. Temporarily altering the laws of physics to make gravity exert more pressure than it should be cannot be good for large pokemon. But Tyranitar was a powerful pokemon who could endure such an attack, so he didn't crash to the ground like Irving expected him to. Still, this was the perfect moment to finish him off. He only hoped the others had enough firepower to do that.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 23, 2010)

*Condor, Into the Abyss Shall we Run - Finale*













  ~~Prologue to the End~~

It is now at this hour of despair on Condor that a subtle darkness falls over the whole region. Four missile like objects that were fired from that large airship rocketed toward their destinations at alarming speeds. Black smoke and crimson red fire plumes from the back of the high tech engines. Oceans parts and trees shake in their wake. Near the tip of the device was a single emblem. A hand painted in black. 
T Minus Five Minutes and Counting 

~~ Condor Island ~~

The seas tremble under the force of the engines, Captain Henry losses his sailor?s hat in the wake of the device?s speed. ?Aye, this bode ill fer everywan.? He mutters as he knew that any actin he took would be too late. But that didn?t stop him as he pulled himself from the wheel of the vessel. As the missile shimmed over the forest the trees quake under the thunderous roar of the missile?s engine as it follows the tracers that William had activated. When the event of this black day plays out; all that the trainers on Condor could wonder is. Who if anyone betrayed them and why would they do so? Over the jungle the gray metal that made the housing glows a faint white. In an instant it fragments. Two dozen or so fragments fall into the jungle as it the projectile itself slows as boosters appear to stabilize what was left of the device. It flies, with more control, toward the location of William?s watch. Below in the jungle branches brake and bushes rustle as the sound of feet can be heard running through the underbrush. 

Back at the battle with Big Green, William pulls Swoop higher over the battlefield, he was high enough already to escape the magnified gravity, with every pulse of the watch. The trainers fighting green didn?t know what was about to rock their worlds. But William did. The, now ship?s, engines roared to a low hum as it approached the fight as it raged. A small wind picks up, lowly at first but as the ship reached the battlefield the winds intensified. The sudden uproar of dust and rocks catch some of the more attentive trainer?s attentions. Irving?s Heracross is the first to see what was about to happen. Wrapping both his arms around his trainer he pulls Irving and Happiny from the danger they now faced with the flutter of its wings. It isn?t until a moment later when a large explosion rocks big green that the other trainers in the area turn their attention behind them and skyward. What they see is a bazooka being slid behind a well-dressed man. ?Which one of you is the renowned ?Fossil Genius? Owen?? the man asks with a deep voice as big green falls through a plume of black smoke and hits the ground with a thunderous slam, then with a low growl or moan he rolls down a small incline and falls out of sight.

The man is dressed head to toe in a dark blue business suit. His highly polished black shoes gleam in the midmorning jungle sun. His watch ticks lightly in the breeze as he folds his arms over his chest. His tie rustles with the movement as his shades reflects then scene below him. A couple of the rookie trainers, which had followed Owen on these trips before, start to reach for other of their Pokeballs. ?I wouldn?t advise that.? The man growls flopping to a seated position on the ship he was riding in. A light flashes behind the man. From the blinding light wings take shape as a roar rips through the jungle. Behind the man hovered a Salamence. Particles form in the Pokemon?s mouth as it fires a deadly Hyper Beam between the two trainers that thought they would challenge his master. Anger flashed in the Pokemon?s eyes as it settled down onto the ship.  ?Why? Why did you shoot Tyranitar with that rocket?? one of the trainers, a younger boy asks. The man in the suit largely ignores the trembling boy?s question, ?Now, I won?t ask a third time. Which one of you is Elite Four member Owen?? he barks angrily exciting the Salamence behind him causing it to stir with anticipation.  A silence fell over the trainers, whom ever this man was, he seemed serious. When the trainers below failed to answer the man his features turned angry as he brought a hand up a bit under his left arm pit. The Salamence stirs as an energy forms around its body. It was about to use Draco Meteor. ?That won?t be necessary!? A voice shouts out as a Rampardos burst into the clearing from the other side of the forest. ?I am ?Fossil Genius? Owen of the Elite Four!? the man atop the Pokemon shouts at the top of his lungs as the large Dinosaur comes to a grinding halt before the man in the suit.  

?Who are you and what do you want?? Owen asks as he pulls himself from his Pokemon. ?Who I am, is of little concern.? The man replies solemnly as he peers down into Owen?s eyes staring a hole through him. With all eyes averted up no one noticed the rustling in the forest around them or the fact that they were a trainer short. ?You?re not what I expected.? The man says gruffly. ?But, I do what I must do.? He adds.

What the trainers on Condor couldn?t know is that this same scenario was playing out in three other places over the region. Not only was Owen targeted in this manner so was Gregoria ?The Jungle Witch?, Amelia ?The Sky Terror? and the Champion himself Michael Monroe. Each was confronted by a man in a dark blue business suit, dark glasses and swanky shoes.

Mark Twain once said, "Of all the animals, man is the only one that is cruel. He is the only one who inflicts pain for the pleasure of doing it." 

*??.Into the Abyss Shall I Run???*​


----------



## Gaja (Sep 24, 2010)

Simon​
The battle was certainly a very difficult one, every time their opponent even scratched them, they could very well get knocked out and lose, but even their best attacks seemed to inflict so little damage that it was almost depressing. And while Simon was in the arms of Charizard, high in the air, looking for an opening, their opponent "Big Green" received one more strike. This time it was an opening created by Irving who used Gravity, and although Simon had every intention to exploit the valuable opening, suddenly a missile smashed into the Tyranitar lord. Nova, his charizard wasn't aware of the missile, but managed to avoid the fire and smoke created on the body of their emerald colored foe just in time by making a sharp right. Seconds later turning to the side Simon noticed a man in the distance, wearing a dark blue suit dropping a bazooka to his side as the lord of Candor Island fell back, creating another small earthquake, and soon was out of the fight. _That_ guy took out Big Green...

"Nova let's go over there."

The young boy said in a calm voice, but his pokemon could feel the trainers body shake slightly, the boy could sense that this guy was no good. The Charizard replied by nodding and descended onto the ground near the group of present trainers, where Simon had a better look at the unknown man. He couldn't quite distinguish what his age was, as he was wearing sunglasses, but he was certainly older than he was and had style. Wearing an expensive dark blue suit, a tie, combined with a _very_ expensive watch and a pair of nice shiny black shoes this guy could walk the Main street of Domino City and turn some heads no doubt, but the reason for being here, on Candor Island the last place you would want to be in that get up and without a doubt one of the most dangerous places in Sairu?

_"I wouldn't advise that."_

He said calmly sitting down as moments later a Salamence appeared roaring behind him and without any warning shot of a hyper beam between two trainers that went on the expedition with Owen before. Simon and Nova weren't in the targeted area, but neither of them felt safe at this point. Charizard stared at the winged dragon itching to fight him inside but Simon, by putting his hand on Nova's claw shook his head, said not to fight. He was well aware that his half tired Charizard wouldn't be a match for such a nasty looking Salamence. He knew that they were in trouble, that much was obvious. The boy looked at the guy, as he demanded to know which one of them was Owen of the Elite 4. The sun still didn't go up fully, and yet in just a couple of hours the expedition looked pretty grim. 

One of the other trainers asked why he shoot a missile at big Green, to which the guy gave no answer, pretty much ignoring him as one could notice the tension rising. Simon's body trembled slightly, partly from the exhaustion of the trip so far, but mostly because he knew that this was serious.

"..."

This guy was not messing around and now demanded to know who of them Owen was, as Simon at this point knew that they would be attacked. He at that particular time made a split second decision to lie and say that he was Owen. Starting to raise his hand in the air the young boy looked up front as a familiar voice cut through the noise that the Salamence was creating as it prepared to attack them. "That won't be necessary!" was heard by all of them as Owen riding on the familiar Rampardos came into view and introduced himself as the Fossil Genius. The well dressed man directed his full attention onto Owen at this point, as Simon knew that this would probably not be settled with a chat.

Amelia​
Gratis Basin was certainly a verdant green valley where grass pokemon are abundant in comparison to the other areas of Sairu. Granted it was a place of peace, but not today. It was still early hours, but in the Pokemon training academy of Gratis Basin, which was run by none other then "the Sky Terror" Amelia, work was underway. Amelia, a member of the Elite 4, set up this three story building in which pokemon went through training. Mostly it was the Sairu police that hired her and the other coaches to prepare various pokemon for their life and service in the police, but there were other people who requested their services. Being a member of the Elite 4 was all well and good but one has to make a living at the end of the day.

"I Wonder what my honey is doing..."

And although it was early in the morning the woman with the fiery red hair moped around a bit, wondering if she should send an SMS to her chosen one. Given she was a very attractive woman, respected throughout Sairu for her abilities but it all just didn't matter if she had no one to share it with. Lighting a cigarette Amelia, put her shades next to her, while she typed a message in her cell phone. Various Hitmonlee were doing Muay Thai training, practicing their knee attacks with the instructors not ten feet away and yet Amelia was acting like none of them were present.

"Alright, class dismissed! I need peace and quiet dammit!"

Everyone heard coming from the Elite 4 member after she closed her cell and put it in her blue overall. Lee, her Hitmonlee, stopped his training at once, bowed to his respective instructor and returned to Amelia's side, sitting in indian style as everyone went out of the room. She continued to smoke without a care in the world, checking her cell from time to time as Lee remained quiet, meditating and recovering from the brutal training.

"Good morning. Are you Amelia "The Sky Terror"?"

A deep voice spoke from behind her, as the only door in the room slid open and shut. Walking in was a man of above average height, no facial hair that could be seen wearing black sunglasses, a white bandanna and over it a hat. Along it he was wearing a black shirt, a white tie, a very expensive dark blue suit, a pair of nice looking shiny black shoes along with a black coat hung over his shoulders like a pair of drapes. From under his sleeves a faint ticking sound could be distinguished, which suggested that he was wearing a watch as well, but that couldn't be seen at this point. Looking over her shoulder somewhat annoyed Amelia responded,

"Yeah. What of it?"

Alarm bells started ringing inside Amelia's body. She had a sixth sense for bad guys, and this smelled bad like few she encountered. A smile spread on the faces of both the Elite 4 member and the mysterious man as they met eye to eye. Amelia stood up, putting her shades on, which unlike the mystery suit dude showed her eyes somewhat. Her cell phone started ringing at that point in time, but with a different melody then usual. That was the sound it made whenever trouble arose, and her assistance was needed. 

"That makes things much easier for me..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2010)

*Benny vs. Morgan*












Team Mystic had bases everywhere. There was one in Suofreight, another in Cirus Falls, and even an underground one in Victory. And that wasn't even counting the dozens of smaller cells in Sairu's major cities. Ultimately all these bases took orders from one central base, but despite the best efforts of the League they couldn't find the elusive Team Mystic Headquarters. The reason for this was simple; Mystic Headquarters was mobile.

The _Sylph Azul_ was a large cargo carrier built to carry Wailord if necessary. While in the outside it looked like just any other ship that sailed into Sairu's ports everyday, within it was a highly advanced naval vessel that's been the center of Team Mystic operations for the last 2 years. It boasted a crew of 140, each one capable of holding their own in a fight. None of them expected that someone like _him_ would show up.

When he landed on the ship, a dozen trainers engaged the intruder at once. With little effort at all the intruder's pokemon beat back the dozen trainers, and the other dozen that came thinking just one guy is going to be easy pickings. Steel crates which contained vital Mystic facilities were ripped apart by powerful claws and bursts of energy. Calls for help from other Mystic bases were sent frantically, but by the time he was done Headquarters would've sunk to the bottom of the ocean already. 

Technically Hiram's rank was personal aide to the Leader, but on his own he could fight evenly with the Admins. There were even rumors that in the old days of the team Hiram once went toe to toe with the people who became today's elite 4. But even he couldn't handle the intruder attacking Headquarters. Only the boss had a chance to actually beat him, and that wasn't even a certainty. As he raced towards his superior's quarters he sees a shadowy blur run past him. When he reached Morgan's room, it was empty. "It's just like the boss to run into a fight with him."

As the intruder's pokemon was about to destroy yet another vital component of Headquarters when several razor-sharp needles flew towards him. The intruder dodged the needles with a quick side-step and turned to face Morgan and his Cacturne, who walked calmly towards him. 

"It took me a while to find this place, you know." The intruder said. "How many dummy ships with fake signals did I had to go through to find this ship? 7? 9?"

"We had 10 more dummies masking our communications. I'm surprised you managed to make it seem like the dummies you attacked were still online until it was too late old man." Morgan said as if he was talking to a friend.

"I may be an old growlithe child, but even old growlithe can learn new tricks." 

"Just as well Benedict." Morgan stretched his gloved fingers. "This makes it easier to get you out of the way."

"This ends here and now child." Elite 4 Benedict said firmly, his large Ursaring stepping forward to begin the fight. "Just like it should have 30 years ago."

"Oh it will old man. And when the dust settles you'll understand why I deserve to Ascend." Mystic Leader Morgan snapped his fingers, signalling Cacturne that it was time to fight. "Seed Bomb. You know who to hit."

"Fire Punch."

Cacturne jumped into the air and began the battle by firing a black seed towards Benedict. The old trainer stood firmly while his Ursaring blocked the bomb with one arm and sent a burning fist towards Morgan. The mystic leader laughed mockingly as the fist that was supposed to kill him turned sideways and smashed into a crate instead. 

"That was a feint, wasn't it child?" Benedict said, smiling. "One bomb to distract Ursaring, and another to cause the ship to rock and make Ursaring miss."

Most trainers wouldn't notice the 2 seed bombs immidiately. Morgan's Cacturne was trained to create much smaller versions of the seed-based attacks he learned that still packed the same force as its larger variants. They could've even sneaked in a leech seed for all Benedict knew. 

"A simple trick old man." Morgan said smugly. "Don't look so impressed. Now, end this. Focus Blast." Cacturne landed on top of a metal crate and bent both his elbows. An orb of energy formed between his arms, which he fired towards Ursaring and Benedict by extending both arms towards them.

The beam carved through steel and punctured a large hole through the side of the ship, but no Ursaring was there to be blown off the ship. Instead, the giant bear appeared on the other side of the ship, completely unharmed by the blast. A grinning Benedict was sitting on his shoulders, twirling one of the needles fired by Cacturne earlier. "How generous of you to lend your Cacturne's poison stings to us." 

Still as crafty as ever, Morgan thought. Benedict must've stabbed his own Ursaring with one of the poisonous needles, triggering the quick feet ability that gave Ursaring's species a great boost in speed. It also granted it an attack boost with guts, which just made the situation worse for Morgan. But it wasn't over yet. "Sandstorm. Fling." 

Cacturne dashed towards Ursaring and unleashed a small sandstorm that hindered their sight. When Ursaring tried to run forward and out of the sandstorm several seed bombs began detonating randomly around them. Ursaring went through the explosions anyway, but when he was about to get out a metal crate smashed behind them. 

"What constitutes as a held item for pokemon is can get pretty ambiguous." Morgan said while she watched Benedict and Ursaring get up from that last attack. Just as they stood up Cacturne burst out of the sands and fired more miniature seed bombs. "Now, mass detonation." Explosions peppered the two for half a minute, until they stopped abruptly. 

Cacturne was fuming. Instead of following Morgan's orders he charged towards Ursaring intent on punching him with close combat. Ursaring met the attack with facade, a move that gets twice as powerful when the user had a status effect. The amount of damage unleashed by the attack knocks out the much softer Cacturne unlike Ursaring, who barely made it out of the clash standing. The poison afflicting it however was a different story. Ursaring slumped to the ground, defeated as well.

"So we both get first blood." Morgan said as he widthrew Cacturne. "But I'll get the finishing kill with magus." A great ball is thrown to the ground, releasing an Alakazam with a pair of gold spoons.

"I guarrantee you that won't be the case next round." Benedict widthrew his Ursaring and took out an old, worn pokeball from his pocket. "Not when old gent goes into the fight." The pokeball is thrown in the air, and out of it comes an old Clefable. "Shadow Ball."

"Psychic." Morgan and Alakazam countered. Clefable's orb of shadow was blocked by a burst of psychic energy, cancelling both attacks out. Alakazam fires another blast of psychic, but Benedict and Clefable disappeared into one of the steel crates before it hit. "No running old man." Alakazam lifts the crate into the air with telekenesis, but finds a hole in the spot below the crate. "You're not getting away that easy old man." Morgan and Clefable jumped into the hole and ran after Benedict, eager to beat him down.

Inside the main deck, Hiram and the ship's crew desperately tries to get the _Sylph Azul_ to sail towards Myth island, an unpopulated island that happens to hold one of their largest bases. There was no way this battle with Benedict will end with the ship still afloat, win or lose. 

"Damage report!" Hiram bellowed.

"Sir, half the main deck is on fire, while the other half is more or less scrap." A loud explosion rattled the ship, followed by several more. The officer monitoring the _Sylph Azul's_ state nearly collapsed in fear when he realized the direction the explosions were heading towards. "Sir, Benedict is heading towards the engine room as we speak!" 

Hiram spat a curse and contacted Morgan with his pokegear. "Sir, He's heading for-"

"I know." Morgan interrupted. "That's why I need you to overload the ship engines and send the ship crashing towards the atoll near Legend Island. Now."

The ship's crew couldn't believe what they were hearing. "Morgan, have you lost your mind!?" Hiram screamed.

"Trust me on this, old friend." Mystic's gym leader said confidently. "And get everyone not part of the control deck off this ship. I only want one body bag to be brought into this ship later, and it'll be the one Benedict will be in. Now have everyone out of here."

Reluctantly Hiram relayed his orders to the rest of the crew. Hiram himself went outside the main deck to assist with getting the rest of the ship's crew out. Say what you will about Team Mystic but Morgan believed that those who didn't fail you deserved to be saved.

Down below Benedict and Morgan engaged in a hit-and-run battle in the corridors of the ship. Benedict had left numerous clones created with double team running around narrow metal corridors, meant to distract Morgan from his. They didn't serve their purpose well however, since Morgan knew where Benedict was headed and knew this ship more than he did. 

As he ventured deeper into the ship's bowels Benedict began to leave more and more obstacles. Entire passages were sealed off with walls of ice and stealth rocks, but knowing Morgan he'll just plow through all the obstacles he created. To make matters more difficult the information he gained from a captured mystic grunt was sketchy at best, which made his search for the engine room more difficult than it should be.

Finally he finds the engine room, a large hall that housed the ship's massive engines. But when he arrived the room was at the point of breaking. Benedict tried to wipe the sweat off his head, but his clothes were soaked already. "Clefable, we better get out of here."


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2010)

A wall of psychic energy blocked their path, and when Benedict ordered Clefable to make a path with meteor mash another wall of psychic energy collided with Clefable's attack. 

Outside the engine room was Morgan, who was undoubtedly smirking underneath his mask and Alakazam, who had a more noticable grin. Around the engine room was a powerful wall of psychic energy, consisting of a reflect and a light screen, a full barrier and a protect. "Trapped like a rattata."

"Should've seen this coming." Benedict said, looking strangely calm. Clefable held the same expression. "Didn't think you'd be this desperate child."

"I wasn't, but you kept running away from me and denying me a good battle." Morgan said. "But I suppose this will do. Hiram!"

Outside several rafts drifted away from the _Sylph Azul_, one of them containing a set of machines and the main deck crew. It was difficult to transfer the ship's controls onto a dinghy, but they managed to maintain connection with the ship through the use of Hiram's Porygon-2. Right now the only people left on the ship were Morgan, Hiram and Benedict. "Yes sir." His porygon-2 sends a message to the rest of the crew, who then remove all remaining limits to the ship's engines.

Below deck, Morgan watched behind the strongest psychic wall her Alakazam could muster a small star detonating.


The only sound that Hiram could here from the upper deck was that of a fire burning down below. He hadn't yet heard from Morgan, but since he was still alive and not incinerated along with the entire ship it was a safe assumption that the leader of Team Mystic had one. 

In battles like these, even 'safe' assumptions could be very, very wrong.

He should've died then and there, Morgan thought. There were hundreds of moments in the past when other people thought the same about Elite 4 Benedict, but every time the old man proved them wrong. Whether it was through trickery, skill or just plain luck he always found a way to survive. The trick he pulled off here was probably the most insane one yet. 

At the center of the engine room was the cooling husk of the ship's main engine. The walls were nothing more but charred pieces of metal that collapsed on themselves after the explosion. Standing just outside the barrier was Benedict, who aside from a his arm being charred was still alive. At the center of the room where the engine should've been was his Clefable holding an orb of heat between his hands. 

"But, how?" Morgan said in disbelief. A few seconds or so later he looked at the barrier surrounding the wall, and slapped himself on the head once realization struck. "Don't tell me-"

Benedict got off the husk of the engine and walked towards Morgan and Alakazam, his Clefable following close behind him. "-Yep. Couldn't believe it worked."

What had transpired in the last half-minute was simple. Just as the explosion was about to kill Benedict he ordered Clefable to use snatch on one of Alakazam's powerful barriers and take it for his own. A second afterward Clefable used gravity to force the escaping heat and energy from the explosion to form a sphere like black hole, while Benedict was protected from most of the escaping heat by the stolen barrier. To put it simply Benedict and his Clefable took the explosion and turned it into a controllable star.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 26, 2010)

Candor Island was a mess, the aftermath of the fight between the expedition and the Tyranitar Lord was nothing short of destruction. Both sides fought like savages, Big Green was a savage, taking tremendous attacks and looking like it barely hurt him. And yet every attack he threw left the ground beneath him smashed and open. If one didn't pay attention to the twist in the expedition and took a look at the island from where the trainers stood now, one would see giant boulders everywhere that were sent around like meteors, riped out trees, some of them even standing upside down and broke in half as they experienced flying for the first time and the ground itself was a mess. In simple terms... The landscape changes after Big Green goes crazy. But that same beast was took out by a mysterious man in a dark blue suit and now Owen of the Elite 4 came to help the group of pokemon trainers that would no doubt be attacked by that same man. It was tension to say the very least.

"_Damn it... we can't do anything around here..._"

A Salamence and a Rampardos stared each other down as their respective trainers met eye to eye, and Simon was well aware of the fact that if a fight broke out between the two, which was more then likely the present trainers would only be a nuisance to Owen. So after looking back and taking a look at the present group he spotted Sam and Tsuna, and with his hand suggested that they should leave made his intentions clear. And in a high voice he turned around and started running. Not wanting to suggest that there were more trainers on the island, he simply yelled out.

"Owen-san, we'll all be with Uncle Henry waiting for you!"

Nova, his Charizard, was looking at the Salamence feeling just an aura that he hadn't experienced so far, and it made him wanna fight the blue dragon. But with a swing on his wings he lift himself off the ground and started following his trainer, flipping a bird to the Salamence, as if saying _"I'll cya around."_ but as he moved away neither he or his trainer had any idea of Team Mystic members going on Candor Island. So as soon as they left what used to be a grass clearing both Simon and Charizard were greeted by two team mystic grunts. Both of them just had a smug smile on their faces as Nova heard something to his right, and just as he turned a Zangoose leaps at him using Slash. 

The newly evolved Charizard couldn't react in time and got hit but managed to catch the white and red pokemon and with flamethrower returned the favor. But what he didn't see and Simon did, judging from the smug smiles of the two grunts was that this was not all. A Grovyle came from Nova's back and went to attack him. Simon saw this and as he went to warn his pokemon Tsuna's Blaze came out of nowhere and with a mach punch sent the grass pokemon flying into a tree, knocking it out. Taking care of the Zangoose Nova turned to Blaze, a smile on his face as he now knew that the monkey had his back. The grunts weren't smiling anymore, they were in trouble as those were their last pokemon.

"Thanks Tsuna. Now let's go and find Rin, since Owen used this direction to reach us... they should probably be somewhere this way...."

With a leap, jumping over a small fisure Simon kept running forward, his Charizard behind him as he went on to look for his friend. With Tsuna and Sam behind him, and the two grunts KO'ed as well they were aware that they had to be careful. There were even more vicious predators on Candor now...


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 26, 2010)

"Alright, now I need a Revenge Killer..." As Magnus walks, he sends out his Charmander. Shroomish is currently in his Pokeball, he will be brought out later on, but for now Charmander is his best choice. "CHAR!" Charmander said, as he saw moving a bush. And instantly, a Vibrava came out. "Jeez again?" Magnus thought. But wait, Vibrava is a second evolution form...Charmander was a first, "Oh well...guess I gotta do it anyways". "I'ma start wtih Flamethrower Charmander!" and he did. It did medium damage to the Vibrava, as it sets disappears and uses Faint Attack. "No! Charmander..." He already thought. He was critically hit. "Shroomish! Come out and use Protect!" as the Vibrava used his Sand Tomb. "Charmander, hop on the Shroomish! And Shroomish, try to fly and dodge those attacks!" Vibrava continued his Sand Tomb Spree, until he was attacked by a Flamethrower from a Charmander who hopped out of a Shroomish, and a Shroomish who used Headbutt. "Nice job guys. " And he captured the Vibrava...


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He arrived where Simon, after Blaze knocked out the grass pokemon.This adventure was becoming really dangerous more than what he expected and it was scary as the hell but inside him a little spark of excitement was growing, at this moment he has decided it, go in more and more adventures, fighting to be the strongest, travel around the world knowing more and more about pokemon, his life together with his pokemon was something exciting.

"Y-yeah"he said at simon when the guy said something about looking for Rin.He started to follow Simon being followed by Blaze and Bagon, for Tsuna´s surprise the little dragon was kinda serious since the first blow that Tyranitar striked on them, probably it was good, Bagon was taking this matter seriously."Hey Blaze,you can remember Rin,right?"he asked to his partner*"Uuooaa"*the monkey answered and nodded"Good, then tell us if you see her"


----------



## Young Master (Sep 27, 2010)

Finally, after countless walking and searching, Kenji has finally found Crossroad Bluffs. The jouney wasn't simple, he got lost many times, and encountered many hardship. But Kenji, his Eevee, and Masamune, his Scyther has made it to Crossroad Bluffs. 

First thing first, Kenji wanted to battle. He hasn't had a decent pokemon fight since his match with Ace. He walked around Crossroad Bluffs, hoping to meet a trainer, for a battle. But to his dismay, it was night time. And most people would rather be asleep. Kenji has grown to hate the night time in Sairu. He hasn't had a good night in a town ever since he has arrived. At Domino City, he was scared by a little boy; At Northwind Town, he had a strange encounter with a weird desk lady. And now, hes in the middle of a large field, and has no clue where a Pokemon center was. "How did I get into this mess?" Kenji mumbled to himself.

"Weee," with a flash of red light, his Eevee came out of his pokeball, uncalled by Kenji. "What the heck?" Kenji asked, confused. The Eevee ran off towards a part of the Field, "Wait," Kenji yelled as he gave chase to his pokemon. He grabbed his second pokeball, "Masamune, Go!", his Scyther popped out, "Masamune, Chase Eevee and bring him back."  "Scyther!" it responded.

After a while, Kenji lost sight of both his Scyther and his Eevee. And now he was completely alone, in the dark. "I hate the Sairu Region," Kenji gravely said, it cheered him up a bit, "I hate the Sairu Region!" He said again, louder this time, "I HATE THE SAI..." "Why do you hate the Sairu Region? A little girl in white softly said to him. Kenji freezes, "G-g-g-GHOST!" He yelled as he ran off into the dark.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 27, 2010)

*Armageddon On Condor*

 *Ask not for whom the bell doth toll, for it tolls for thee.*​

In Mystic bases all over the Region the same story was playing out. A well-dressed man followed by many that dressed similarly to him has invaded. They attack without mercy without warning. Trainer or Pokemon, it didnt matter they kept coming striking with force and highly evolved Pokemon inflicting grave injuries in their wake. Alarms rang out on all Mystic frequencies, but to no avail all they receive is static. Elite Mystic trainers fight valiantly to keep their bases their own but with the Administrators and Super Trainers on mission they are left alone against the tides of invasion, worse yet communication with the Sylph Azul had been cut off for the last twenty minutes. If only they could have known that they were art of a much larger game of strategy. Not against the Pokemon League as they had been preparing though, it was another criminal entity and they were playing a game of chess with peoples lives and lively hoods at stake. No. Not just lives, the balance of the Region hung in the balance and Check Mate was about to be declared.

* Ashes to Ashes and Dust to Dust~*​

~~Condor Island~~

The man in the dark blue suit smiled as trainers started to scurry below, to him they were little more than Rattata. Small Magikarp swimming in a lake with a large Sharpedo, lucky for them this apex predator wasnt looking for them. Owen of the Elite Four was his real target anyway and he quickly settles Salamence down as he hopped down from the ship he was sitting upon. Well, Im glad that you show yourself. The man bellows as he walks up to Owen. Who are you? Why did you attack Pokemon on this island with those means? Owen asks angrily but instead of answers from the suit all he gets is a smile as the man reaches deep into the inner lining of his suit. That is on a need to know basis Mr. Waltham and Im afraid you knowing isnt needed and is irrelevant to the matter at hand. The man replies back in the devilishly low voice. A moment later he pulls out a small white rose. Pulling it to his nose he takes in a deep breath before he turns his attention back to Owen, who was deeply shocked.

How? How did this man know Owens last name? It has never been made public; a safety measure put in place by the League to protect the families of the Elite Four and Champion if the Champion so chooses.  This however is pushed to the back of his mind as the man slides the flower into the neck of his shirt. An uneasy feeling falls over Owen as the man in the suit turns and begins to walk away; this whole situation began to feel like an old gangster movie. The man pauses below his ship and turns back to Owen, a large smile spread his features as his Salamence dropped to the ground beside him, Good luck Fossil Genius Owen. The man says as he adjusts his tie. Hopping upon his Pokemon it takes off as the man pulls a small remote from a front coat pocket. Owen turns to his Rampardos and gives the Pokemon a reassuring smile as if saying that it was going to be fine. Owen couldnt be more wrong. The suited man presses the button on the center of the controller causing a loud buzzing to tear across the island. Trainers and Pokemon alike freeze as it feels as though their ears were going to bust, Gripping his head while the Salamence lands on the ship Owen is surrounded by a group of strange looking trainers.  

I bid you farewell, pray that you meet your colleagues in Hell. The man bellows in a low voice as the buzzing stops. Owen would have focused on the fleeing man if he werent surrounded by a dozen trainers. They were wrapped head to toe in tattered black bandages covered by a long coat. Owen takes a step back to his Pokemon as twelve stets of bloodshot eyes all focus on him. Giggles and cackles burst from the group as they tighten their circle around him. Step away, I would prefer not to harm people without Pokemon. Owen shouts as the group of crazy looking people continue to tighten their ring around him. No Pokemon says he? one of them snickers. Pokemon, yes says I another interjects with a wild voice as all of them grab a zip chord attached to the left side of their long coat. A screech cuts through the jungle air as they all pull the lines at the same time. Several Pokeball hit the ground. But that isnt what catches Owens eyes. As the chords were pulled the trainers coats fluttered open slightly in the motion and what he saw horrified him to no end. A vest loaded with explosives. 

Ramparados saw it too and as the cascade of Pokeballs split open it is already casting as many layers of Protect that it can muster as electric voices ring out. Electrode/Voltorb!!!! the Pokemon shout as they roll around on the ground. ExPlOdE, ExPlOdE,  ExPlOdE, ExPlOdE, EXPLODE! they all chant and with a surge of energy the red and white Pokemon comply as they begin to glow brilliantly.  Hopping atop his Ramparados, Owen tries to get away, but he is surrounded.

*DaBooooooooooM!*​

Running trainers pause as they hear the large explosion in the distance. A large white dome forms and rises above the tree line as winds pick up over the whole island as it; itself seemingly seems to shake under the hellish blast. Pebbles and rocks fly and pepper Pokemon and people as winds howl and whistle. Near the epicenter of the blast trees begin to rip out of the ground and get tosses toward the outer island as smoke and dust swirls to the heavens above. As if running form the apocalypse itself the islands dwellers where they can burrow or hide in natural shelters to avoid the pressure waves the large attack produced. As the light fades all that can be seen is a large plume of black smoke reaching for the heavens rising from the forest floor. The trainers wanted to rush back to see if Owen was safe, but they were scared. The remaining Mystic double agents rush to collect their Pokemon, their job was over, they had to make it back to the beach and get to their vessels. 

As the Mystics ran back into the thick of the forest the trainers that could muster the nerve headed back toward where the explosion had happened. What greeted them was a scene of sheer horror. The once lush green ground was charred and black for meters. Trees were uprooted and tossed aside like toothpicks. Large fissures and cracks had opened up threatening to swallow the island itself. But that wasnt the worst part. No not by far. In the center of the explosion was a large crater fifteen meters wide and seven meters deep. Deep within the pit laid Owen, pinned under his Ramparados. The trainers that surrounded the crater stood in shock. They couldnt move, no their legs refused to move. What could they do anyway? As if in a trance they just stand their fearing the worse and hoping for the best. Captain Henry arrives on the scene a few moments later. His features contort to pain as he sees his longtime friend lying motionless far below. Dear maidens Mercy, let me not be too late! he hollers at the top of his lungs as he jumps down into the crater sliding down the side toward Owen. 

Reaching Owen; Henry goes straight to work, fumbling trough the pockets that he could get to Henry is able to find Ramparados Pokeball. Return! he shouts franticly as he returns the large creature. Pocketing it he drops down to Owens side. Pushing on Owens arms Henry is able to push his friend onto his back. Be alive! he cries as he checks Owen over. Nothing, Blast those salty devils! Henry barks as he starts to preform CPR. Several moments pass. But all seemed lost. Dont die on me boy! Henry pleas as he slams his fist down on Owens chest. With a gasp Owen springs up sucking in as much air as he can before he collapses back into the hole. Thank the seas. Henry whispers lowly as he confirms Owens vitals. Looking back up to the rim of the crater Henry confirms Owen is alive, Need ah couple Grass types, need ta gently pull the boy from this hole. Henry barks in his gruff voice.

This same scenario was playing out with Amelia, Gregoria and Michael. The suits just drop a white rose and vanish as the same bomber mad men show up on triggered command.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 27, 2010)

*Dark Dealings and A Dawn Over a New World*

~~ Off the Cost of Legend Island ~~

The battle between Benedict and Morgan was tearing the Sylph Azul apart with each attach they threw. So with an act of sacrifice Morgan, the leader of Team Mystic resolves himself to destroy the great vessel to put an end to this rivalry with the old man as he sets the ship to beach itself at full speed on an atoll. The engines hissed and groaned under the strain of it all. But old man Benedict knew what Morgan leader was up to, and using a technique he learned in Isshu he breaks free of the Barriers that Morgan?s Alakazam had put in place. Soon after this Morgan and Benedict take to the skies battling for all to see. They clash vying unaware of the danger that was hovering almost a mile overhead. The ship that had fired those ships to attack the other members of the Pokemon League was slowly descending down onto the fight. 

As the Titians of trainer?s crash into the sea the airship descends from the heavens. It moves so silently that no one notices. So as Starmie and Bibarel?s Thunder Bolts clash and explode several openings appear on the bottom of the hull of the ship. ?Deploy.? A dark voice commands deep in the bowls of the ship. Not a word in response, but with a buzz from the command room of the vessel shoots in the opening slide open. ?Electrode!? an electrified voice says lazily as several dozen are dropped into the sea. At that moment Hiram notices the large air vessel. ?Were the hell did that come from!? he exclaims as he con only helplessly watch as the Electrode that were dropped into the water bob back to the surface. ?Electrode!? they buzz. ?Rapid Spin!? Morgan commands. Benedict chimes in with, ?Water Fall!? The two Pokemon momentarily put their fight aside to push away the Electrode as they started to glow intently. In the distance the Electrode harmlessly Explode causing a minor wave to wash over the two. ?I?ll deal with you in a minute Old Man.? Morgan growls as his attention turns to the Ship above them.

?Brilliant, I wouldn?t expect anything less from two renowned trainers as you.? A crisp strong voice echoes out as a platform is lowered from the ship. Coming into view Benedict and Morgan can make out a man setting in a rather large chair. ?Who are you?? Morgan growls as the man fully comes into view. A smug smiled was etched deep into the man?s face. It looked like he never lifted a hand in his life. His double breasted white suit was neatly pressed and crisp. The watch that adorned his wrist was high tech looking and shined to perfection. The two could also make out white dress shoes as the man lifted his left leg and crossed it over his right. His black slicked back hair is accented by the silver cross in his ear and the dark blue shades that covered his eyes. ?Who? Me? Who am I?? the man replies with an almost shocked look about his face. ?Well I?, not as famous as you two. Well yet.? The man adds with that grin dropping to a serious scowl. ?I told you I could bring you to Morgan!? a familiar voice chimes in. From the other side of the large chair Houdini appears with a smile.

?How dare you betray me!? Morgan growls. ?Thunder Bolt!? Morgan commands pointing a drenched finger toward Houdini. Starmie begins to spin to build the energy needed to produce the attack, but it quickly stops as two eyes light up blue in the shadows far above Houdini and the mystery man?s head. ?Now that wasn?t very nice, you betrayed me first anyway.? Houdini scoffed as he walked over to the edge of the platform. ?I said attack!? Morgan growls, but soon he too realizes that he cannot move. ?So you going to let me off Morgan as promised?? Houdini asks as the turns back toward the man in the suit. ?Hardly.? The man replies as he levels a gun on Houdini?s chest. ?Your usefulness has run out.? The man adds as he pulls the trigger. A shot echoes out and blood quickly stains Houdini?s white button up shirt. ?Why?? Houdini asks as he falls to the rough seas below. ?Forgive my former associate, he tended to ramble. Now back to your question.? The man in the chair says as he drops his foot down and slides the other over the first. ?My name is Nickola. And I?m am pretty much your angle of death.? He replies as he settles down in the seat a little more. ?Do it.? He then says lazily. On command Pokeballs float out of Morgan and Benedict?s holders and spin in place. Then they aim at their respective Pokemon and swallow them back up before going back to their respective trainer?s pocket. ?Nickola?? Benedict asks as if he knows the name. A grin spreads back across Nickola?s lips as he leaned forward. ?Oh, you?ve heard of me?? Nickola asks in an almost giddy manner. ?Only rumors.? Benedict replied back angrily as he struggled against the invisible force that held him in place. ?Oh, sad.? Nickola replies as he sits down back in his chair. ?Well. Let me assure you that all the rumors that you have heard are probably true.? Nickola sighs.

?Oh, where are my manners, you two are still treading water. Bring them up please.? Nickola commands. The glowing eyes intensify as a blue glow surrounds Benedict and Morgan. Soon they are lifted into the air and brought up to level with the platform Nickola was sitting. ?Good, I?ve been wanting to meet the infamous Morgan for the longest of times.? Nickola says as he pulls himself from his seat. Walking up to the two he peers deep into the lenses of the gas mask. ?Bet it feels weird doesn?t it, being helpless and at the mercy of a complete stranger.? Nickola asks as he reaches out and pulls the mask to the side, still shielding it from Benedict?s gaze. ?So that?s what you look like.? Nickola grins. ?I was expecting more, but I?ve learned that life is full of disappointment.? Nickola says as he slides the mask back in place. Taking a step back he wraps his hands behind his back. ?I guess you can die with your dignity, do either of you have any last words?? Nickola asks. ?Nothing I?d like to say to you.? Benedict says lowly and with anger. ?Go to hell.? Morgan growls. ?So be it.? Nickola says as he pulls a hand free.
Spinning it above his head two steel I-Beams float down from the ship. ?Hope you two like one another?s company.? Nickola says as he walks back up to the two. Grabbing Morgan?s mask he pulled the hoses from his mask and threw them behind him.  ?Can?t have you surviving this.? Nickola grins as he snaps his fingers. With a moan the steel beams starts to contort and wrap around the two like a large snake. As it tightens in place the two can feel their bodies constrict. ?I bid you ado.? Nickola says as he flips a switch on his chair. The psychic energy that surrounds the two vanishes as the platform rises. Like lead they fall back toward the sea and vanish below the surface. Hiram and the other Mystic Personnel can only gawk in horror and surprise as barrels slide from the hull of the ship. ?Fire!? a voice echoes through the ship. The barrels recoil as two high explosive shells are fired at the atoll and crippled ship.

*Check and Mate​*​
~~ A Month Later~~ 

The attacks still weigh heavy on the Region. Three Elite Four Members and the Champion himself were hospitalized from terrorist attacks. Benedict hasn?t been seen in a month and the worse is feared. Now that the die is cast we can only see what happens next.


----------



## Burke (Sep 27, 2010)

-_Conclusion_-

Sam stood next to Gabite as he looked down at Owen with relief. He was still dazed as to the events that had transpired. As everyone crowded around with feelings of joy and sadness, sam looked down at his watch. It was broken. He then looked up at the sky, and determined it was about to become evening. He could not wait to leave this island. Above the setting sun, and past what used to be the treeline, Sam couldnt help but notice a circling pokemon in the air. Before he could concentrate on it, what was obviously there before, dissapeared, vanished, without a single trace. Sam's brow ruffled as the sun stung him, he turned back to Owen and Captain Henry. He knew who he had just seen.

"I have a feeling things are going to change.... for the worse."

"Gabite."


----------



## Gaja (Sep 28, 2010)

Arctic Flora​
One whole month has passed since the attack on the Pokemon league's finest trainers. And as he walked alongside Rin towards a new town and a new adventure Simon remembered how the exciting expedition came to an end, and what happened now. The last month really brought some changes for all of them, but Rin and Simon actually remained as close, if not closer then they were before. Thinking back during his one week stay in the hospital it was Rin who took good care of the majority of his pokemon, the exception to this was his newly acquired Magikarp, Candor edition. That was one angry pokemon, and so far he hated Simon's guts, badly. Those weren't the only changes, and by listing them randomly it all seems rather strange and quick for a simple month but thinking back Simon remembered running like a maniac through the forest of Candor, jumping over fissures, looking for Rin and the other trainers, eventually taking the passenger seat to Nova once more as the Charizard roared, making his presence known. Soon thereafter they would find the blond trainer, but a big explosion rocked the very ground beneath them.

"That's where Owen is..." He remembered the words clearly, as he turned and went back with Rin, Heidi and Boxer to the source of the explosion, not really sure what to expect. The sight was terrible, as in a big crater they would see the familiar Rampardos returned to its pokebal, and Owen receiving CPR by uncle Henry, and actually returning to life. Simon at one point looked into Ozzy's eyes, who actually remained behind with Owen, the look in his eyes told the whole story, just the shock and fear in his face was enough to make you wonder what went down, but like all the trainers around him Simon was quiet, looking on as the Elite 4 member started coughing and returning to them. He knew that he held Rin close to him, but as he saw that his body felt the exhaustion and pain that he received from Big Green who could be seen walking away in the distance. Everything from there was a bit blurry as the black haired boy woke up on the ship, and Rin telling him that Boxer actually carried him back to the ship.

From there they would return to the main land, Spark Foam was the closest city with a hospital good enough to house the injured Owen, whom no one saw during the trip, as a doctor was inside all the time and occasionally captain Henry checked up on him. "What do you want?" As he went out on deck, well more like as Charizard carried him to get some fresh air a Magikarp jumped beside the ship and yelled at them. To sum it up, it turned into a fight where Simon's Electabuzz would shock the fish enough, using the sea waters conductivity to land enough damage, and Simon catching a Candor pokemon as well. From there he rested until reaching Spark Foam, but what was weird that as they returned William wasn't on board, they couldn't wait for him, as Owen's injuries needed immediate treatment, which he could only receive at a hospital. So they could only hope that he got away safely, but with Swoop by his side, Simon was confident that he made it out.

The next 7 days Simon would spend in the hospital, recovering hiss body from the injuries he received at Candor Island. At the beginning of the expedition Owen said that Candor was a dangerous place and that some of them would end up in the hospital, if not worse, and it turned out like that. And if he was to be honest Simon didn't expect to land in the hospital this time around as well. That was the second time in one month that he was in the hospital. Needless to say that his parents in Domino didn't like to hear that one bit, and after talking to them on the phone Rin and Simon made a deal to meet with them in the house Rin and Simon now owned. It was to happen a month after Simon was released, which was in about a week. His team also underwent some changes with, Gastly and Dratini evolving after he left Spark Foam. He didn't challenge for the badge, that had time, as after talking with Owen briefly, Simon decided that he would need to make a stop at the PTA (Pokemon Training Academy) and meet up with Amelia, and get stronger. However that was still in the future, as there was more. After a weird message on his PC, he found that a Kibago had been given to him by someone. He didn't get the chance to switch him in, but he probably would soon...

So there he was, a little older, a little wiser, a bit stronger walking next to the person he liked and trusted. Ready to embark on a brand new adventure he hoped that this one wouldn't lead him back to the hospital. And with Arctic Flora coming into view a familiar smile was seen on the face of the black haired trainer as his longer hair now covered his forehead, he asked Rin.

"You ready?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2010)

Elite 4 Gregoria waited within the darkest and most secret hall of the pokemon league, awaiting the arrival of several people. She would not be expecting the rest of the Elite 4 to arrive, as all of them save for her had been hospitalized, and even she had to periodically return to H.Q.'s inifirmary for check-ups. The attack had done a lot of damage all over Sairu, but curiously all the places targeted were suspected Mystic bases.

A few minutes 4 people entered the most hidden place in the entire pokemon league. Only a chosen few knew of the commemoration hall's location, as only those strong enough to qualify for the Elite 4 were told of its location. The 4 people that entered were Domino City leader Kaiba, Arctic Flora's Aokiji, a young woman with fiery crimson hair, and a man in a white jacket and bowler hat.

"Have they found Benedict's body yet?" Aokiji asked as he took a seat before a row of statues showing Sairu's past champions.

Gregoria regrettably shook her head. "No, not yet, but we did find something else. We found the ruins of a freighter ship near Legend Island, which happened to have on board Hiram of Team Mystic."

"Have you interrogated the bastard yet?" Kaiba asked sourly. 

"He's perfectly willing to cooperate with us, provided we help him find Morgan's body. Apparently old Benedict went and hunted down Mystic Headquarters himself."

"That's just like the old man." The woman commented. "I hope he's still alive."

"So the attack was from a foreign group." Aokiji concluded. "And don't worry too much Inka. Old Benedict is tougher than all of us. He's still alive, you'll see."

"Still, we can't forget the fact that sensei's still missing. For now we need to assign a replacement for him, if only temporary." The man in white said.

"Well it better not be you, Rek." Kaiba said. "If anyone deserves that spot it's me."

"No, you can't take up the open spot for the Elite 4." Gregoria said. "That'll leave Domino City defenseless."

"I'll take old Benny's place." Inka volunteered. "I'm the strongest here after all, stronger than dragon head here at least."

"You want to take this outside, fire bitch?" Kaiba threatened. 

"That's enough Kaiba." Gregoria glared at the two trainers ready to go. "We're picking Inka, and that's final. After this mess is over you can challenge her for Benny's spot."

The group fell silent for a few minutes until Aokiji spoke. 

"He's fine. There's no way old Benny would die that easily."

"Aokiji's right." Rek added nervously. "I once saw him climb out of an avalance when we went to Mount Coronet. He can't be dead, no way."

"That old man never did know when to lie down." Kaiba said.

"Yeah, that's right. I bet when he comes back he'll be strong enough to challenge me to a fight to get back his spot, and I'll beat him and prove I deserve it!" Inka said.

"Yes, that's right." Gregoria sighed. "He'll come back, I know he will."

Behind everyone Benedict's statue cracked.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2010)

*Let?s go to Northwind town....*

*Tsuna*

A month, it has been a month since that adventure at Candor ended,still remember all the fear he felt on that little travel thought it has helped him to matture a bit, understood that there are places were the humans shouldn?t be and even more he learned that some trainers are really scary.He was now eating at a park in Cirus Falls with all his pokemon playing and eating, actually he finds pretty funny how Donphan is taking care of Shelgon, yeah Bagon evolved just when they were about to leave the island, with Owen wounded the only thing they could do was run and be safe at the ship, probably all that adrenaline had an effect on Bagon,Shinx and Blaze evolved there too, probably a special condition of the island. Thought the dragon is still so naive and use to climb up to tall places and try to fly"They are getting along well"

Looking at the sky he remembers what happened after they left the island, he had 2 ribs broken, what makes him  wonder why the hell he hasn?t felt it until he was at the ship again."a month uh? I wonder If Simon has left the hospital yet"he said remembering that he left the hospital one weak before Simon, he was wounded but not badly.Actually he still have some bandages around his ribs and some scratches, the hospital allowed him to go with the condition thqat he would take good care of himself cause he wasn?t recovered at all.The whole two weeks he was lost had some fights, trying to make donphan to get used to him and his other friends,"Thought we were lucky there, right blaze?"he asked to the fighting pokemon who nodded as he eats.

After the little meal, they went directly to Cirus Falls pkmn center where he checked his pokemon health, going directly to his PC he noticed a weird message"what?s this?" he asked and read_"Here it is, a gift for ya"_that was what it said but apparently the message didn?t have the name of the person who sent it"A gift?...."he asked again confused then he saw it, a strange water pokemon was there "Mijumaru" was the species thought he instantly got a name for the little pokemon"Rack...yeah that will be his name"he said adding the new creature to his team, but without having chance of let it leave because he had to call his mother who ordered him to call her when he arrives to the next city, the last call was when he was at the hospital and warned that should stay in the hospital for a couple of weeks, she was worried.


"Hello mom"he said with Blaze next to him*"Tsu-kun, are you alright?"*she asked and the looked at blaze who had changed a lot since the las time she saw him*"Oh, is that Blaze"*she asked again signing the fire monkey which raised his hand as a greeting"Yes mom, I?m fine and yeah he is Blaze, in our last adventure he evolved"he said, his mom just nodded and said*" Could you find a moment to return home at least some days?"*she asked as Tsuna nodded and agreed on what day he should arrive there.

"*sigh* In the end You and the others are so strong but I don?t have any badge yet....I didn?t have time to challenge any GYM leaderwith all what has happened"he said as Blaze just put a hand on his shoulder"well all will come in time.....Let?s go home Blaze"he said and left the pkmn center with Blaze walking next to him towards Northwind town.


----------



## Young Master (Sep 29, 2010)

Kenji

It has been a whole month since Kenji has first arrived in the Sairu Region. And many misadventure has led him to many towns and meeting new people. Some times ago, Kenji learned of a huge attack on the Elite 4, and some trainers on Candor Island. Kenji didn't worry about it too much, because he knew that the trainers of Sairu are not that weak. 

Since his encounter with a ghost at Crossroad Bluffs, Kenji has traveled to Spark Foam City. In hope of finding worthy opponents. But when he arrived, the whole place was in a disarray. Not sure of what to do, Kenji went back towards Domino City and stayed with his aunt for a while more. During his time there, he found out that Kaiba has been out of town for a few days. 

* * * * * * * *

"A whole month here and no Gym Badges, no new pokemons, and now some idiots attack the Elite 4, this whole Region has gone crazy!" Kenji complained to his little cousin Katie, who was busy drawing a picture. Katie's mom, his aunt, answered him, "Why don't you go back to the Kanto region for a bit? I'm sure you family misses you." Kenji ponders this for a bit. Tempted to go back, he was trying to justify leaving this region. But in the end he decided that it would be better to stay "I can't leave yet," he responded, "Not while I have made many promises to become a great Trainer in the Sairu region."

"That's good," a cold voice came from behind him, "Why don't you and I battle right here?" Kenji slowly turned around, knowingly that his oppponent was Kaiba, the Gym Leader of Domino City. Kaiba gives him a knowingly smirk, "That is what I would like to say, but I have no time for games." Kenji almost sighed in relief, glad that he wouldn't have to face another humiliating defeat at the hands of another Gym Leader. He walks pass Kenji towards his aunt, "I bring a message from the Sairu Elite Four," for some reason he adressed Kenji's aunt with great respect. "All Champions former and new, are to be extra careful. Team Mystic has been taking out some of this Region's most elite trainers. And we have reasons to believe that this will include our Champions." He bows respectfully before leaving. 

"What was that about?" Kenji asked confused. His aunt sighs, "It's nothing, just old things coming back to haunt us." She walks to the kitchen, not really answering Kenji's question. He slowly turns to Katie, who was still drawing, "Katie," Kenji slyly said, "Cousin has a few questions for you." She gives him a confused look.


----------



## Burke (Sep 29, 2010)

_One month later_

Sam walked out of the Spark Foam Gym, the warm sun greeted him. Ocean winds pushed against him. He took a piece of paper out of his pack, and unfolded it. With a red pen he had on hand, he crossed out the picture of Bridget the gym leader, and circled the face of Aokiji of Arctic Flora.

“What a wealth of information he was, eh?” Sam said to Turtwig sarcastically.

“Twig.” Sam’s forever friend agreed, sighing as Sam picked him back up and placed him on his shoulder.

“Well, at least now we know about Team Mystic’s ‘tacky’ suits...” He said as he folded the paper and placed it back in his pack. “Are you hungry?”

“Twig!” He answered eagerly.

“I guess Gabite needs to be treated too, I’m impressed he managed to take out Jolteon and Pikachu. I’m sure he thanks you for finishing off that Magnezone.”

“Turtwig.” He said modestly.

Sam then made his way over to the towns Pokécentre where he dropped off both Turtwig and Gabite.

“Ill go to the Pokémart and pick up some chow, ill see you later.”

“Twig Turtwig!”

Later, Sam approached the counter at the Pokémart, and paid for more food, and sprays. Then, as he was walking into the Pokécentre for a pickup, he noticed the PC in the corner, and he figured he’d see if anyone left him a message seeing as there was a bit more time until they were done.

He logged into the terminal, and sure enough a message titled “???- Anonymous” was there. 

The message was confusing, and said something about a gift for “he or she”.


"What is this, spam?" He said as he closed the message, but as he did, the message deleted itself before he could delete it. Then, a (1) appeared next to the tab “Incoming Pokémon” Sam was surprised.

“A new Pokémon? From who?” He looked at the Pokéballs on his chest, and out of curiosity, decided to place Loudred’s ball on the transfer machine. The PC took a bit to register, and it asked where he would like to send the Pokémon. He checked the address of his local professor’s lab, and attached a message. Then, on screen, the silhouette of Loudred faded away as a mysterious silhouette appeared.

*Ding*
[Download Completed]

Sam picked up the ball, and stared at it for a bit. He then logged out, and sat down on a waiting bench. Sam was cautious as he remembered the last time he opened a mysterious Pokéball, which coincidentally happened in this same Pokécentre. 

He threw that caution to the wind, and pressed the center button. The typical red flashed appeared quickly, and vanished as a small orange and black Pokémon took its place. 

“Bu? .... Bu?” The small pig like Pokémon looked around, and then looked up at Sam.

“Pokabu!” He cried, he was happy with his new owner already.

“Oh yeah your from Isshu aren’t you. That’s pretty far. I guess your name is... Po-ka-bu?” he sounded it out.

Pokabu sniffed him, and wagged his spring like tail in approval.

“I wonder who sent you though....”

“Bu...” he sort of ‘answered’ as he rubbed his face in Sam’s hoodie.

Then, the door to the back room opened as nurse joy came out carrying Turtwig who was in turn carrying Gabite’s Pokéball. 

“Oh hey, Turtwig, say hello to your new teammate.”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 30, 2010)

*Aftermath, The Black Hand's Ambition*

 One Month Ago; Condor​
The aftermath of the assault on Owen was spectacular. William didn't think a handful of suicidal trainers could pull off more damage then Big Green could. But here he saw it. At the center of the destruction lay Owen and his Ramparados, laying motionless. _ one down_ William thinks as Swoop circles high in the air. Looked like his new employer's plan was working out like he promised it would. That cynical grin began to spread across William's features, that is until he saw Captain Henry appear on the scene. The old fool was going to interfere and there was nothing that William could do less he blow his cover too soon. He watched as the old man slid down the crater and get to work on Owen. After a short struggle to pull a Pokeball free he succeeds in returning the ancient beast and flip Owen onto his back. William watched as Henry pulled Owen from deep within the jaws of death, this would not bode well. His new employer, from what he heard, hated failure. And that was indeed what this was. Failure. William felt eyes on him as the sun started to set. Far below the devastated tree line he could see Samuel looking up toward him. 

William didn't know how the boy knew to look up when he did, perhaps it was some innate ability Sam had to recognize and lock onto William's psychic ability or pattern. Maybe it was sheer coincidence that he looked up at that moment. What ever the case he had been spotted and it was time to go. With a stern look about his features William touches Swoop's head. With a pulse of psychic energies their bodies blur and vanish from view. Before Sam's eye what he saw was gone as if it was never there to begin with. 

Several Hours Later ~~ 

"William Ian Draconis?" a soft voice cuts through the silence of the room that William was setting in. Cutting his glance from the carpeted floor of the room William places his gaze in the direction the voice came from. What he saw was a short woman with fiery red hair dressed in a business suit. The skirt of the suit went down slightly pass the woman's knees. From there to her business shoes she wore dark stockings. Her captivating green eyes were framed by small oval glasses. She seemed to stare a hole through William as she waited for him to respond. Breaking his gaze he looks around the well furbished room, * "I don't see anyone else in here sweet heart, guess that is me."* William replies sarcastically. * "Took you long enough. Do you know how long I was waiting in here?"* William adds with a growl as he pulls himself from the couch.

"As pleasant as Wulf describe you." the woman says as she pulls the clipboard she was carrying closer to her. Jotting something down she turns her gaze back to William. "For the record. You have been waiting in this room three hours forty nine minutes and thirty seven seconds." the woman blankly replies as she drops the clipboard back to her side, "You may call me Dana. And if you call me sweet heart again.. I'll break your balls." Dana adds with a smug bite as she turns from William. "Now if you'll follow me, there is a person that Nickola would like you to meet." Dana says sternly as she started to walk from the room. _Bitch_ William thinks angrily as he stuffs his hands in his pockets. Grumbling under his breath he follows Dana out of the room. He hoped that this would prove more interesting then just sitting around.

Some Minutes Later~~     

Dana shortly followed by William walked into a bizarre looking room, this airship was huge. Tables were erratically placed about the room. Atop these tables was a jumbled mess of papers, test tubes, beakers and other scientific implements. In the distance at a much messier table a older looking man stands hunched over something, hard at work. His white tangled hair a testament to his age. "Dr. Rhodes." Dana says loudly. Upon hearing his name the man stops and turns toward the two. As the man looked at them William noticed two things. One this man was as old as hinted from behind, he had lost most of his hair, and two. He had a ridiculously thick and bushy mustache. 

"This man is a new recruit to the organization." Dana says motioning to William as Dr. Rhodes walked over to the two. "Oh. How delightful." Dr. Rhodes says as he walks over to them, "Do you happen to like Root Beer Floats?" he asks as he stops before the two. "Just overlook him." Dana says just loud enough for William to hear. "Dr. Maximilian Rhodes, William Ian Draconis." She says introducing the two. "William, this is Dr. Rhodes, he is head of our scientific department." she says finishing the introduction. "Please, you're being to gracious, I am merely heading up our organization in the field of theoretic science and it's application toward Pokemon." Dr. Rhodes replies with a chipper tone as he firmly grabs William's hand and shakes it. "Oh my, do you know what your hat makes me think of William?" Dr. Rhodes asks suddenly. "French Onion dip and Chive potato chips!" he interject before William could reply, "That makes me a bit hungry." he adds as he continues to shake William's hand. "Dr. Rhodes." Dana says grabbing the old man's attention. "Nickola wants young William here in the Fate Project." she adds. 

"Oh that is excellent news, almost as good as when you were able to procure for me that box of Frankenberry cereal." Dr. Rhodes says as he walks around so that he is side by side with William. "Come my boy, we have many things to do and not that much time to do them in!" he says as he starts to wrap his arm around the boy. As his hand neared William's neck a syringe falls from his inner coat pocket, then with a prick he sticks the needle in William's neck and pushes the plunger down injecting the drugs into the boy. William's eyes widen, he tries to speak. But the drugs are quick acting and he collapses to the floor with a thud. "Come now, we need to get him to the deeper parts of my lab." Dr. Rhodes orders as several men in dark blue suits appear from no where. Picking William up they follow the good Dr. deeper into his lab. 

Two Weeks Later; Nickola's Airship​
"I am sorely disappointed!" Nickola shouts angrily as he paces back and forth on a large platform. Before him was a multitude of his Black Hand Organization and a number of the newly recruited Team Mystic. "It was a simple order!" he shouts furiously as Dana escorts three men up onto the platform with Nickola. "Take a number of our Bomber Squads and kill the Champion and remaining Elite Four!" He growls as he turns his attention to the men that was the center of his anger. "If I had sent out those worthless Team Mystic trainers I might expect this, but not from you." he says with less of a shout as he pulls his dark shades from his face. His dark silver eyes stare into the very souls of the Black Hand Elites. "Not one dead, Owen the worse off is as we speak recovering!" he shouts furiously again. 

"Your ability to follow my orders is reflected back on the program I've put in place to train you. So indirectly it reflects back on my ability. Your failure makes me a failure, I do not tolerate failure! Especially from a three-o of people who have failed me in the past. Jackal!" Nickola shouts as armed men move the three toward the edge of the platform. Then as their Pokeballs are taken as a tall tanned man appears from the shadows. He wears strange clothing. From his waste he wears a wrap around skirt tied off at the waist. His hands are covered with clawed gauntlets, one rest on a golden saber that hangs from his right side. His face is hidden by a ornate jackal mask, probably a reference to Anubis, covering all but his icy blue eyes. "Make an example of their failure." Nickola says calmly as a pit opens in front of the group of on lookers. 

Deep in the hole's recesses savage looking Sharpedo swim, "Let this be a lesson to any who fail me more then once." Nickola says calmly as the sound of steel on scabbard can be heard cutting through the silence as the Jackal pulls his sword from its sheath. Placing his hand on the first Elite, Jackal turns the man so that he is face to mask with him, "To the underworld." the mas speaks through the mask as his saber pierces the man's stomach. As the blade exits the man's back the other two can only look on in disbelief as the Jackal kicks the bleeding man into the Sharpedo filled tank below. As the feeding frenzy starts Jackal swipes his blade to the side giving the second man's head leave from his body. It then plummets to the tank below. Dropping the golden sword to his side, Jackal begins to walk toward the last man as he kicks the severed head into the pit to join it's body.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 30, 2010)

*Aftermath, The Black Hand's Ambition Pt 2*


Present Day, Domino City​
Kaiba was barely gone an hour, riding in his fancy jet, when his Gym and HQ for his multi-billion dollar Kaiba Corporation came under attack. It's security systems shut down as ace trainers and security personnel were quickly beaten and tossed aside like so much trash. Deeper and deeper into the recesses of the building the man in a light gray suit went. behind him a strangely colored Alakazam floated. Its eyes glow a soft blue as Onyx black spoons floated around the creature's head. "Kazam." it says as it follows it's trainer. The person pauses for a moment. Turning his head the long nose on the mask the trainer wears cuts through the air, * "Yes. I do believe we are getting closer to the vault as well."* the trainer says letting a sense of arrogance lace his voice. Continuing along they descend a final flight of stairs and exit out on the lowest most part of the building, a place didn't exist, at least on the blue prints. 

"Stop right there, this place is off limits!" a young voice shouts. Mokuba steps out of the shadows holding a Pokeball in hand. * "Well look at that, Kaiba left his little brother in charge."* the masked trainer grins as he turns to face his Alakazam.  "Kazam, Alakazam." the Alakazam replies as it lands on it's feet. * "I concur, Psychic."* the trainer replies as one of the floating spoons spins and falls in front of the Pokemon. It bends and contorts taking the shape of the boy, Mokuba is frozen in place as purple energy surrounds him, "No fair!" he shouts as he fights the Alakazam's Psychic to little avail. "Your not suppose to attack people with Pokemon!" The trainer just cackles madly as Mokuba is bounced of the adjacent wall with force a couple of times.

Slamming the boy off the ground Alakazam releases his grip on him, then in the next moment focuses its energies on the large reinforced steel door that protected Kaiba's archives. The sounds of bolts sheering can be heard as Mokuba looses consciousness as he releases his Pokeball. With a pulse that shakes the walls, Alakazam rips the door from its frame and tosses through the wall beside them. 

Several Minutes Later~~

* "Ah, this is the map we were sent for then, the closest one is here, very well."* the trainer says as he returns his Alakazam. Then in a flash he is gone without a trace.

Present Pokemon League​
The door to the hidden meeting chamber opens slowly, creaking loudly catching the people within's attention. Kaiba is the first to react, in his typical way, to the situation as a man dressed in a black long coat enters the room. Under the long coat black pants and a white button up shirt covered by a black vest can be seen. In his right hand a briefcase is firmly gripped. Atop his head he wears a black fedora. His brown eyes fall over the room as Kaiba goes on his tirade. "Who the hell do you think you are barging in like this, further more I'd like to know how you know about this place." Kaiba shouts as he pulls himself from his seat. "Do you work for team Mystic? You looking for trouble? Why are you here?" he adds angrily as he pulls a Pokeball from his inner coat pocket.   

"Calm yourself Kaiba." Gregoria says as she examines the man. The man flashes a badge that he pulled from a pocket with his free hand. Gregoria's eyes narrow, she recognized the badge. It was from Isshu, although she didn't recognize the official insignia that was carved in the center of the badge. Setting back she waited for the man to speak. "No, I'm not part of team Mystic." the man says as he walks further into the room. "And if I were looking for trouble, you wouldn't cut the top five on my list Seto Kaiba." he adds as he sets the brief case he was carrying on the table. "You think you're superior to me? We can take this outside!" Kaiba shouts back at the man's comment. "Sit down Mr. Kaiba, before I escort you out of the room." the man says unfazed as the dials in the combination on the lock. Kaiba turned red as he was about to explode with anger, but he catches a glance from Gregoria that calms him down.

"As far as who I am, that is on a need to know basis, and no one in this room has the authority to need to know, but as a formality you can call me Alfred Borden." Alfred says as he pops the brief case open. "I have been sent here under the authority of a top secert investigative unit based deep withing the Pokemon League itself. That is all I can tell you on that matter. The parameters of my mission is to simply brief you on what little is known about the organization that now plagues Sairu." Alfred says as he hands Gregoria a large file. Walking back around the table he closes the brief case. "Team Mystic is now the least of your concerns, they hardly exist anymore, they have been assimilated more or less." 

"Assimilated?" Gregoria asks as she flips through the file handed to her. "Yes, we have reason to suspect that a larger, more dangerous criminal element has taken over the organization. This organization is called different things in different regions. The Shadow Organization in Kanoto and Johto. The Black Hand in Isshu. What ever the name this organization is far more dangerous then anything you have seen yet. And they are interested in more then Pokemon." Alfred says as he props himself on the table with his hands. "They are into drug trafficking, human trade, murder espionage and the ilk." Alfred says grimly as he looks around the table. "This organization is led by a shadowy figure only known as Nickola. Real name, age, appearance all a mystery." Alfred says as he brings a hand up to pinch the bridge of his nose. As he spoke Gregora opened to file she was handed to the section labled Nickola. 

"We've tried to infiltrate the Black Hand on several occasions. It has either lead to the agents we assigned to operation turning on us or being killed." Alfred relays as he places his hand back onto the table. "That is all we truly know aside from the rumors that is. Nickola should be treated as the highest priority threat you can assign him. If you come across the man do not try to capture him along, call for back up." Alfred says as he slides his brief case to the center of the table. "Inside there is several communication devices that gives you direct access to me, if you learn anything you are to contact me immediately." Alfred adds firmly. "That goes triple for you Kaiba." Alfred adds as he pulls himself from the table. "Well, I really need to start my own investigation into this matter, but before I leave. Do any of you have any questions?" 

Agua Lake, Present Day​
With a flash of brilliant light the man that had attacked Kaiba Corp appears in front of the tranquil waters of Agua Lake. Now in the light one can get a better look at the man. His gray white tipped hair is slicked back Most of his face, save his mouth and lower jaw, is covered by a white long nosed mask. He wears a light gray two piece suit with off white dress shoes. A gray tie is tucked under a slightly darker gray vest worn under the suit's coat. Grey gloves covers the figure's hands. From his sleeve a Pokeball falls into his grip, it then floats around the man before is splits open. Pulling the document that he had stolen out he looks over it as the Pokeball splits open in a flash of light a Wartortle appears, it dances around with an antsy disposition as it's furry ears and tail flow in the wind. 

* "What we seek is at the bottom of this lake, retrieve it."* the trainer says sternly.  "Tortle." the Pokemon exclaims as it leaps into the air hitting the water a split second later. With a -plip- it sinks below the surface of the water vanishing to the depths of the lake.


----------



## Burke (Sep 30, 2010)

Sam walked down the road out of spark foam, and toward the southern tip of the peninsula. Aokiji of Arctic Flora was the next on his list for questioning. He figured that he would take the short ride across the gulf to Arctic Flora’s port. With him on his shoulder as always was Turtwig, and in his arms, the new addition, Pokabu, who Sam had gotten around to calling Bull for the time being. 

Turtwig looked down at Pokabu from his high hill that was Sam’s shoulder; he was a bit frazzled with jealousy. Bull noticed, and shifted a look back at him, and smiled in a mocking way. Turtwig’s face got red as he grunted and looked away.

“Hey you two, were going to have a lunch by Agua Lake before we head out, how does that sound?”

“Twig!” He loved water, and food alike.

“Bu...” He hated water, but the presence of food tantalized him.

“You’re really going to love it here Bull....” He looked up, he arrived at the lake. Far off down on the shore, there was a darkly dressed figure. Sam walked forward out of curiosity until he was about 20 feet away. Sam had a dark yet familiar feeling, and Turtwig began to shake.

“Who are you...” He let out as he set down Bull, and as Turtwig jumped down.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

One minute, Irving was on top of the world. figuratively and literally, having weakened the gigantic Tyranitar lord enough for everyone else to deliver the finishing blow. The next, he was lying on top of the fallen giant, unconcious and surrounded by his fainted pokemon. 

When he came to he was in Spark Foam Hospital, resting in a bed with his sleeping pokemon lying around him. His Uncle jumped up in surprise when he saw his only nephew finally wake up. "Boy, you're alive! Thank goodness." He hugged Irving tightly, nearly suffocating him until he let go. "I hope this means you'll be taking a break for a while from all this excitement." 

"Actually Uncle I'm thinking of staying here in Spark Foam to enjoy the sights." Irving replied, oblivious to his uncle's jaw dropping to the floor. 

"You can't be serious Irving! After that fall from on top some giant tyranitar you're still raring to go?" 

"Yes, Uncle." Irving replied. He didn't realize his uncle would react in this sort of way. When he left Arctic Flora he was sure Uncle didn't mind that he'd go on adventures, but deep down he really cares for him. "I'm sorry." He said, teary-eyed. "I don't want to go home yet uncle, I still want to see the world."

Uncle's jaw stopped touching the ground and his face wrinkled in disappointment. "Stop crying you baby! I'm OK with you travelling by yourself! I'm even glad you're not coming back yet, 'cause miss phyliss who works at the pokemon center and I have started seeing each other, and well-"

"Okay uncle, I get it. Please don't finish your story." Irving interrupted. This was not how he expected the conversation to end up in, with Uncle about to reveal things he understood but found too disturbing to contemplate when old people do it. 

Beside Irving his Totodile and Happiny woke up. The two were overjoyed to see their master awake, as it turned out that Irving had been unconcious for 2 days. "I have got to stop falling asleep after each adventure." He mused.


A few hours later a familiar man in a white suit entered Irving's room. A pair of smeargle followed him close behind, each one carrying a basket of assorted fruit, which Totodile quickly jumped on and devoured with gusto. 

"Mr. Rek! What are you doing here?" Irving asked.

Rek sat down on a chair while one of his Smeargle placed a fruit basket next to his bed, looking behind his back to make sure Totodile didn't jump and eat this basket. "I wanted to talk to you about something important, Irving." 

At that point Rek spent the rest of the hour explaining to Irving what had happened, not just on Candor but everywhere else in the region. He explained how Team Mystic was destroyed, and how a new evil organization called the Black Hand had moved in to Sairu.

"Wait, why are you telling all these things to me?" Irving asked. "Shouldn't this be handled by League Officers or something?"

"Technically, you are one." Rek said, grinning. A few weeks ago he was given a card and ID that identified him as a league agent, but he was just a delivery boy, more or less.

"But all I did was deliver a package to Mr. Owen."

"Doesn't make you any less of a league agent. And at a time like this everyone in the pokemon league needs to do "

Irving pondered what to say for a moment. It was obvious that Rek wanted him to do something, but what? "So I'm guessing you have a task for me?" 

"If you can call it that." Rek replied, the grin never coming off his face. "Nothing much really, I just need you and your pokemon to go around the region, like you've been doing these last few weeks. I need you to find leads on this Black Hand, any lead will do. And after a month you go to Cirus Falls and tell me what you find out."

"Sure, my pals and I can do that." Irving answered without hesitation. 

"Excellent." Rek stood up and walked towards the door. "See you in a month."


----------



## Young Master (Oct 1, 2010)

"Masamune, use Vaccum Wave!" Kenji yells to his Scyther. Ever since he learned that his Uncle was once a Champion, it had encouraged him to work harder. "Horsea," his opponents pokemon muttered before it fainted. "Its not over yet!" Hunter, his opponent yelled, "Your up next Wartortle," Hunter throws up his pokeball. Kenji gives a knowing smirk, his Scyther had the advantage against Water type, so he wasn't worried. "Masamune, use Double-Team," Hunter gives a little chuckle, "Wartortle, use Dig." The Wartortle disappears into the ground, and then pops up near one of the Scyther image, then disappears again. Once again, it appears near a scyther image. "Masamune, be careful." Was the only thing Kenji could say, he didn't know what else to do in this situation. "Its time to end this," Hunter said confidently, "Wartortle, use Hydro Pump." The ground beneath Kenji started shaking, his Scyther stopped moving as from within the holes that the Wartortle had dig, mass amount of water started to pour out. "Use Skull Bash!" Hunter yelled, Masamune couldn't react fast enough, and was KO'd.

"Masamune, return," Kenji called his Scyther back. "Its all up to you now," he releases the pokeball. "Weee," his Eevee yelled confidently as it came out. Hunter was the first to make a move, "Wartortle, use dig again." This time Kenji didn't allow it, he knew that the Holes would follow only a few path, "Use Shadow Ball into the hole that Wartortle dug," Kenji tacticfully planned. As he expected, out of another one of the hole, Wartortle came out, trying to escape the Shadow Ball attack. "Now use swift!" Eevee followed up with a Swift." "Wartortle," Hunter yelled, "Use Protect, and at the end of the attack follow up with a Water Gun." His enemies Protect lasted only momentarily before it countered with a Water Gun. "Eevee, Protect," Kenji yelled, as Eevee erected a shield.

Both trainers grinned at each other; it had been a long time since Kenji fought another Trainer, so this was very exciting for him. "Eevee, use Shadow Ball," Kenji ordered, while planning one last manuveur to end this battle. "Wartortle, use protect and counter with water gun again." As the Wartortle began preparing for the water gun attack, Eevee and Kenji had a understanding that only few Pokemon trainer and their Pokemon have. With a simple nod from Kenji, Eevee slipped into one of the holes that Wartortle had dug, and popped out from behind Wartortle,  "Eevee, Tackle Attack!" Kenji confidently yelled, as the battle came to an end.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 1, 2010)

*Agua Lake, Samuel and William ~ War or Reunion??*

 Like moths drawn to a flickering flame, the hand of fate has spun it's thread and these two trainers come face to face again ~~ 

The trainer pauses momentarily as he hears a familiar voice fill his ears. Typical it would be this boy that found him after all this time. Under his mask William cracks a faint smile, every since he had help Violent get away from team Mystic all that time ago he couldn't get Samuel out of his hair. Dropping his head, the grin that had adored his features for just that split second shriveled and shrank and fell to a most hateful of scowls. Moments later the sounds of a map being rolled up can be heard. Then rubbing a free hand down the length of the masks nose William slides the map he had acquired from Kaiba Corp within a inner coat pocket. 

Then as he tended to do on many occasions, William shoves both of his hands into his pockets. Starting to rock on his feet Sam could tell that this trainer was either ignoring him or thinking of what to say, either way this long pause in the conversation was getting old. Just when Samuel was about to speak up again the sounds of grinding rocks on ground can be heard, it seemed that the trainer was about to turn to face him. The first thing Samuel notices the the rather strange mask that adorned the trainer's face. There was something familiar about this mask, as if he had seen it before. But where? 

But when the trainer began to speak, there was no questioning who he was, Sam recognized the voice almost immediately. * "Well, well, well. Look what the Choroneko dragged in."* William says now that he is completely facing Samuel. As he pulls his gaze from the ground William notices Turtwig and a new addition to Sam's team a Pokemon from the Isshu region. A Pokabu. * "Still wearing that same stupid expression Samuel, I figured a month in this new world would have toughened you up. But it seems you are as soft as ever."* William says with a soft air of contempt.

* "Even your Turtwig has has failed to evolve for you."* William adds trying to rub salt in the wound that he hoped his last comment inflicted.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2010)

*Tsuna*

Tsuna and Blaze were walking right now the were about to arrive to Crossroad Bluff, it took some days to get there but for Blaze´s suprise, Tsuna didn´t get lost this time.During the trip, Tsuna was able to meet Rack, a Mijumaru who was quite rude, when the water pokemon saw Blaze instantly he wanted a battle, of course Blaze defeated him easily but the little guy showed his guts and power at that time, being able to hit Blaze one or two times.Tsuna and Rack got attached instantly after the battle, the same happened with Blaze, Mijumaru started to admire the fire monkey. 

"Hey Blaze, this is the Crossroad Bluff.We are near home "Tsuna said*"Uuaa"*Infernape answered smiling"This place is so relaxing, and there are a lot of different pokemon here"he said starting to walk again as Blaze follows him.They passed through the plateau with no problems, going towards the Redfire springs, with luck the Gyarados which live there won´t attack him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2010)

Cirus Falls was a simple, quiet city. Nothing much really happened, the locals didn't bother each other that much and the wild pokemon around the area were much less dangerous than in other parts of the region. People who go to there were usually travellers on their way to Victory Road or Sparkle Foam. Aside from spending a few hours visiting the falls no one really stayed in town too long. Irving though was one of the rare people who were.

He currently lived in an apartment room a few blocks away from the market. For the past 4 days he had been staying here in Cirus Falls, spending his day strolling by the falls or sparring with trainers who like him were apparently staying in the uneventful city for a while. He was supposed to meet with Professor Moveset, also known as Mr. Rek, but he hasn't seen the man since he arrived. 

Currently he was riding atop his new Rhyhorn on a trip to the pokemon center. Totodile had a horrible rash on his back after brushing in with an angry shroomish when they went to Gratis Basin a week ago, and they were out of medical cream.

"Why didn't you tell Totodile he was sitting on that Shroomish anyway pal?" He asked.

Rhyhorn shrugged, which meant that Irving nearly fell off her.  "Horn." She replied laconically. As Irving learned during the last month his Rhyhorn was an amiable pokemon who just wanted some peace and quiet to herself, which is surprising considering she's from an island of very vicious pokemon. 

Once they arrived Rhyhorn was widthrawn back into her pokeball. Irving went inside and walked towards the counter. "How can I help you?" The nurse asked. 

"Just some rash cream, the kind that doesn't irritate water pokemon skin." 

The nurse disappeared under the counter and popped back up with a tube in her hand. "Here you go sir. That'll be 500 pokecredits please."

Irving handed over the money to the nurse and put the cream in his pocket, just like he's been doing the past week. Life had been uneventful for him these days, even he was tasked with the job of finding information about this 'Black Hand' group Professor Moveset told him about last month. He hasn't really been travelling much like he wanted to, deciding that it would be better to investigate in Domino city rather than travelling around the region. He didn't found out a lot, but he did manage to beat a few recruiters who lured kids into some mystery organization, but that was another story. But now things were about to be interesting.

"Well this is freaky, eh Weil?" 

"BANNETTE!" 

"I've never seen a pokemon like this before. Isn't she just the cutest?"

There was a young woman standing by a counter lined with PCs. She had long dark and wore a gray dress. Standing by her side was a dancing Bannette, but that wasn't what caught Irving's interest. She had a strange pokemon in her arms, a large caterpillar with white feathery hair. It was spitting out small embers, nothing serious really, but it was surprising that there were bug types capable of fire attacks.

Apparently the girl noticed him, since she got off the PC and walked towards him. "Isn't it strange? Found this little guy in my PC just today. I think it's from another region, since I don't remember Sairu having pokemon like this." 

"Um... yes, it's strange." Carefully he stretched out his hand and petted the caterpillar. It was a warm creature, unusual for a bug type. "Hey, maybe I have a mysterious pokemon in my PC as well?" He joked.

"Well, maybe you do." The girl said. "Who knows, you might get a little caterpillar just like I did."

It was an amusing thought. Imagine, finding a new pokemon you've never seen before inside your PC storage. And besides, Irving hasn't opened his PC to see if Uncle sent a message, so he might as well. He sat down in front of the computer, and accesed his account. 

"Hey, What's this?" Irving clicked on the box option, revealing a window with a pokeball symbol at the top left corner. Irving right-clicked the button, and selected withdraw. Next to the PC, a small circular depression glowed faintly, and in seconds it materialized into a pokeball. Irving picked the item up and released its contents.

A small, purple, dragon-like creature appeared out of the pokeball and began to walk around the center. He had long hair that covered his eyes, which prevented him from noticing that he was bumping on the door. Irving kneeled down on the floor with one leg and extended his hand towards the little guy. "Well, what do you know. I do have a new pokemon. What's your name pal?"

The creature began walking around, cautiously looking for the source of the voice until he bumped into Irving's leg. "Monozu!"


----------



## Gaja (Oct 2, 2010)

They were both ready, but​
Simon knew that Artic Flora was a cold town. But to need a jacket over his hoodie just to get around? It was like freaking winter here, that's how cold it was... In Spark Foam it was like 5 times hotter so the change in the weather came as a shock to Simon. But they wanted to see Argent Peak and meet up with Yuki. Rin on the other hand didn't seem to mind the cold that much, maybe Shadow Island had a similar climate to this? Simon didn't know, as they never really talked about her hometown that much. But his hometown Domino City was hot as hell, especially during this time of year. So the Domino native just zipped his jacket up as they reached the pokemon center without much trouble. At the entrance, after taking one room the two checked what they wanted to do for the rest of the day.

"So I'll go and get the supplies and meet you here tonight. Greet Yuki from me, will you?"

"Uh-hum. Don't get into any trouble alright, we leave first thing in the morning, ok?"

"Ok, I promise!"

Saluting to the blond girl as if he was a soldier Simon turned around and went to work, gathering supplies actually turned out to be fun as the entire list was done with in about an hour so the young trainer left Kadabra in the pokemon center and the supplies in their room. By the way he would soon turn 15, which was something that he didn't really think about much, but a cake, with Rin around sounded great to the dark haired trainer who went to look around town a bit. Right next to the Pokemon center, there was a  building, and although Simon knew that Artic Flora had a gym, he didn't realize it that this was that very gym. 

But he didn't go inside and just went to the back and as Argent Peak, Sairu's tallest mountain, could be seen nicely from there, he leaned against the wall and took a seat. Enjoying the magnificent view of the crystal blue and white mountain for quite some time, he felt his eyes closing once or twice, trying to stay awake. His black cap and hood were already on so the, still, 14 year young boy actually fell asleep for a moment. That was how warm and comfy this spot was. Unknown to him, someone else already had claimed the spot his own and he might just have to fight for it.


----------



## Burke (Oct 2, 2010)

After Sam had realized who he was talking to, he stood in silence, and listened to what remarks William made. The wind kicked up as Sam’s hair rustled, and Williams cloak fluttered. 

“William...” He could only say.

“Twig.”

“I’ve been using my time wisely over the past month William.” He began. “I’ve been traveling Sairu attempting to better understand the people responsible for the event. I’ve spoken to many important people, league heads, and gym leaders, and I’ve gathered some important information about the organization formerly known as Team Mystic.

“It seems as if the Organization known as the Black Hand has taken them over. I figured that a power hungry psychic based organization would sound appealing to.... certain people. I had my doubts over the past month, but as I see you now, suspicious activity on a lakeside while dressed in a suit and a mask, It seems as if my doubts are all but gone

“Please William, please tell me I’m wrong, tell me that what is obviously presented in front of me isn’t true.”


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 3, 2010)

Yuki waves, “Bye Tera!” she says, then turns to her pokemon, “Let's go. Everyone deserves a good meal.” she says, as she limps away. The group heads towards the center of town.

_During the skip...

Yuki played her ace that was hidden from everyone during the contest, Abomasnow, against Amber's Dragonair. But she was narrowly defeated by Amber's Ninetails. Second place is where Yuki finished, and she is proud of it anyway.

Yuki left without Nick immediately after the contest, her reasoning was she needed some time alone. Traveling for a while, then one night her and her pokemon were sitting by a fire quietly...

“Marshtomp?” Kip questioned Yuki, pushing onto her lap. Yuki was sitting there vacantly, her crimson eyes staring into the distance.

“I don't miss him!” Yuki exclaims, blinking multiple times, before hugging Kip.

“Maaarsh.” Kip says, hugging Yuki back. The pair sit in silence for a minute before Yuki sighs deeply.

“Y'know what Kip...I think I do. No way I'd admit it to him but...Yeah...” She says, glancing at the other pokemon who were eating.

“Marsh, marsh. Marshtomp.” Kip says, sliding off of Yuki's lap.

“I think it's time for bed too Kip. So, Bed time Guys.” Yuki says to the group as Kip uses a watergun to douse the fire then everyone sleeps in a group together after Scar began to let off a faint blue glow.

The rest of the skip, Yuki had found an abandoned pokemon egg that she decided to raise since it's parent was no where to be seen. It belonged to no human, it was obvious because no one would leave a pokemon egg floating down the river.

End Skip...
_
Yuki and her pokemon ended up in a somewhat destroyed Artic flora town. Their feet continued to crunch on the ground, as the snow lightly fell around them, Yuki looking around the town, so similar to her own home town. Her egg warmly tucked in her messenger bag. The quiet was broken as Yuki spotted a familiar brown haired boy. The crunching quickened as Yuki sprinted towards him, then sets her hands over his eyes, “Guess who? You have two guesses starting now.” Yuki says very sweetly.

“That can't be you.” The boy says.

“Strike one Nick.” She whispers in his ear.

“Please don't kill me.” Nick says, obvious that he was nervous.

“Strike two.” She states a slight irritation in her voice.  She sighs, letting her hands fall away from his body.  “It's been a decent amount of time, eh?” she says, her tossing her black scarf behind her.  The young woman puts her hand in his and begins to walk off with him.  The pair begin to walk quietly, then Yuki wraps her arms around his arm and lays her head on his shoulder, “What do you think about we tra-” she starts, then notices Simon and Rin walking towards the town.  Yuki spins around then grabs his Scarf and yanks on it, to drag him away, after she was noticed.


_Inka, before the skip at the Pokemon League..._

“Watch it Kaiba.  Might get the ass end of it if ya don't.” Inka says, grinning smugly.  She looks at Alfred, “Eh, sounds quite easy honestly.  Simple.  Geh, I hate easy and simple, oh well.” She stands up and begins to pace, a hand running through her hair, “So, exactly how many trainers do you think we would need together to take him out?” she says, stretching to the briefcase and grabbing a communication device.

“Also, how many victims have they had on file?  Have any of the Black Hand ever been caught?” The woman asks, a look of determination on her face.  She steps away from the table, then begins to toss a moonball in the air.  “Well, just sitting around isn't going to help us catch no Nickola.” She says, stretching her back.

Inka looks around, “Well?” she says, then grins, “How're we going to do this?”

_Presently... _

“Arcanine, extreme speed, then flamethrower.” The tall redhead said as she points at her opponent's Ivysaur.

“Frufru, d-” the opponent begins before the pokemon getting knocked out.

“At this rate you won't be ready for another three years.” she states, as that was her last pokemon.  “Great job arcanine.” she says.

“Dammit...” the other trainer growls, then sits down, “Seriously, how do you do that?”

Inka tosses the rest of her pokemon out, “Just my awesomeness.  I could teach ya if you'd like, but it'll probably have to wait of course.”

“Maaan...I knew you would say that ma.  Geh.  I'm going home to dad.  Since you're too busy for your step daughter.” the girl says, she had a headband on that made her look like a mightyena, with a tail as well, she had blonde hair and blue eyes.

“Always with the guilt isn't it? Dear god I should've known that you would've been this way when I met your father.” Inka says, petting her pokemon.

“What's that supposed to mean?” The girl says, pouting on the ground.

“That means that You are a pain in the ass sometimes.” Inka says, messing up the girl's hair, “Melody, You know we love you.  Because you are a good person, and You don't need to be corrupted.”

“Well...Well...Too bad.  I already joined and I'm not going to be stopped until I get stronger!  Tell Daddy I love him and I'm not going to see you again for a very, very long time.” Melody exclaims, standing up, hitting Inka then running away, Arcanine stands next to Inka who was stunned at the time, just watched Melody run away.

“What the fuck?” Inka growls, sending Arcanine on her trail, but she covered her tracks for even an arcanine nose.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2010)

*Tsuna*

*Redfire springs,Luxio vs Gyarados pt.1*

Brown haired guy and the fire monkey were arriving to the Redfire springs.A plain of geothermal springs of varying sizes, some even large enough to hold Northwind's strain of heat-resistant Gyarados, it was the place in front of his eyes, this was the only way to go home so they had to pass through there."C´mmon buddy"he said starting to walk through the place.

While he and Blaze were walking he noticed that this place was hot, humid and smelly. Also since he arrived he saw the thick mist that often surrounds the area, due to that he and the fire Monkey were advancing carefully trying to not disturb any pokemon but their luck didn´t go well when Tsuna in a clumsy form slipped with a rock, and almost falls in a large spring, Blaze was enough fast to catch him before he falls but the shout the guy emited was enough loud to disturb a Gyarados,"GYAAAA" who surprised Tsuna and Blaze by trying to eat them.They barely avoided the attack, thanks to the monkey´s speed.

"W-what was that!"the guy said scared as Blaze was in front of him glaring at the water pokemon, Tsuna noticed a shadow through the mist and realized that it was a Gyarados"A-a Gyarados?! I just disturbed a gyarados! he will kill us!!" T-Tthe guy said crying in a funny scene.Regaining the composure he ordered Blaze to move back and then called"Luxio, come here"he said throwing a pokeball from where a lion appeared"Luxio!"it roared as the battle between Gyarados and Luxio was about to start.

"Gyaaaaa!"Gyarados roared as it used a powerfull water gun trying to hurt Luxio but the lion dodged it and got fired up, ready to fight"Lux,Luxio!"the electric pokemon roared and ran against gyarados trying to tackle him but the water pokemon blocked the attack with it´s tail, and sent Luxio flying some meters.When the pokemon landed he was ready to attack again.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2010)

Back at the apartment, Irving's pokemon were playing games with each other and generally having a good time. Happiny was playing with a bunch of stones they found yesterday, and even started walking around with one of the stones inside their pouch. Rotom possessed the lights outside the room and had them flicker on and off whenever people passed by. As always, Heracross was training himself for future battles, this time by juggling chairs. Totodile was the only one not enjoying himself, since his rash made him scratch himself so much that he needed to have restraints put on so he'll stop injuring himself with his sharp claws. 

Half an hour had passed since Irving left the apartment. It was strange, really, since by this time he'd already arrived. Totodile was screaming in irritation, and only the restraints were keeping him from scratching his rashes. Luckily for him little Happiny noticed his plight and climbed up to the bed. She took the stone from her pouch and gently rubbed Totodile's back, bringing him some momentary relief.

"Diiileeee."


In another part of town, Irving, his Rhyhorn and his new pokemon Monozu were walking home. The small dragon nestled on Rhyhorn's head, growling at people they pass by in an attempt to be intimidating. Most people simply giggled, and a young girl even tried to pet him while they walked by.

"This little guy's a really eager one, eh Rhyhorn?" Irving said after Monozu bared his fangs cutely at a passing trainer with a shellgon following him.

"Rhyhorn rhy." She grunted. Rhyhorn really couldn't care less about Monozu's attempts at being intimidating. He didn't have it in him to be scary. Perhaps if he lived on Candor he could've, but then again the native fauna woul've gobled Monozu up.


Behind Irving an arm was placed on his shoulder. Rhyhorn stopped, and turned around for Irving to see who it was."Ah, Mr. Irving Mathias. I've been meaning to talk with you." There were two people in front of Irving, a familiar-looking man in a white suit and a masked figure roughly Irving's height. 

"Mr. Rek! I've been looking for you. I haven't found out much about Black Hand, but I did take out a few of their recruiters."

"It's Professor Moveset, Irving." Moveset corrected. "And that's great. You can tell me more after the tournament ends."

"Tournament?" Irving asked.

"Indeed, Irving. I'm hosting a small tournament for a wondrous new item." Moveset held out a small disc in his hand. "It's the TM Return I acquired from Isshu. They've actually managed to make it recyclable, like HMs. This'll be the prize. Joining?"

Irving didn't even need to think about it. A reusable TM? Who wouldn't want a treasure like that? "Of course! It'll be fun!"


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

*Off on an adventure*

Sho stood on a rock overlooking a beautiful but small lake, the warm wind brushing his cheek sending a shiver up his spine. It wasn't a shiver of cold, of course not in this weather, but excitement. Drake, his Charmeleon stood beside him, seemingly smirking as he too watched the glistening lake. *"Are you always like, a million degrees, Drake?"* he asked him, patting him on the back. Mijumaru poked his head up from the lake and stared at the two on the bank. 

*"You ready yet Flood?"* Sho asked. A look of dismay dropped on the Mijumaru's face as it shook it's head no and dove back into the water. Sho took a deep breath and pulled his hat down to cover his face as he laid back in the grass, Drake following suit as it laid down, tail still in the air to avoid catching the grass on fire. If only something exciting would happen, or heck, just someone to battle. He had only recently become a trainer, but was still being told he was a natural. He had only lost one battle, and that was pretty good since he'd lost count of how many he'd had. Slowly but surely he fell asleep, Drake as well, and Flood playing in the waters below.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2010)

*Redfire Springs, Gyarados vs Luxio pt.2  and welcome home*

*Tsuna*

Luxio was glaring at Gyarados who was doing the same, the two of them trying to intimidate the other only with their eyes,it was quite a battle about pride, Why? even Tsuna don?t know that, but Luxio really wantedto defeat that water pokemon."Lux...Luxio"the lion growled getting ready to attack at Tsuna?s mere order"Gyyaaaa!"Gyarados roared, that large spring was his territory and no one was going to trespass it without him accepting.

The brown haired guy was quite dizzy, the hot weather of that area was messing a bit with him, something curious since Blaze was lying on the ground all relaxed, this place was really like home for him, also Luxio was okay, not relaxed but wasn?t dizzy like his trainer "We need to end this"he said and looked at the Gyarados, it was surprising that Magikarp and Gyarados could live there, resisting the hot conditions in Redfire springs, but could they withstand the electric attacks too?"Let?s go luxio, spark!"Tsuna shouted as Luxio started to run involved in electricity the jumped against the big pokemon which tried to block the lion with it?s tail again but with the mere contact Gyarados was electrocuted"Gyaaa!"it roared in pain. but instantly returned more angry,"Gyaaaaaa!!!"it roared so loud scaring some animals around. and used Hydropump on Luxio"Luxio dodge!"he ordered but the water attack reached the electric pokemon first sending it flying.

"Lux...io"Luxio growled as he stood up slowly, the hydropump was powerfull attack, another hit like that and Luxio would lose"Luxio are ya Okay?"Tsuna asked as his pokemon nodded"we need to end this, only electric attacks  Luxio, spark again!"Tsuna ordered as Luxio went against gyarados doing the attack, "Gyaaa!"Gyarados used bite but it only made the thing easier for Luxio who jumped above the water pokemon and striked it,Gyarados stood up in pain"GYYYYAAAA"it roared"Luxio, now thunder fang!"Tsuna said as Luxio aproached Gyarados and jumped over him, then the lion fangs started to glow with electricity as some sparks coming out from them can be seen, then he bit Gyarados?s fin starting to electrocute the pokemon, when Luxio landed Gyarados was unconscious in the spring."Good job my friend"Tsuna said as he take the pokeball and made Luxio to come back.

"Let?s go blaze, we are near"he said as Blaze stood up and followed him*"Uuuooa"*.After some hours walking they reached the town, it was dark for the time they arrived, but it was okay.Walking through the town he greeted some people who know him,then he saw it, his house, It wasn?t a big house but wasn?t little neither.Knocking a woman opened the door and instantly hughed him*"Tsu-kun! welcme home"*his mother said"thanks mom, I?m home"


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

Sho awoke to a stream of hot water being bubbled into his face. *"Wah wah waaaaah!"* He yelped in pain as he struggled to cover his face. Flood stood in front of him, a look of concern across it's cute little face. 

*"Mi-mijumaru!"* It said as it motioned behind it. Sho was about to get angry, but realized Flood wouldn't have done something like that without purpose, would he? Wiping the water off his face, and hoping his blood pressure would drop a few notches, he glanced behind Flood at Drake, who stood at the foot of the lake. 

*"Hey... Drake, whatcha doin?"* He asked curiously. Drake always sort of kept to himself, but he seemed up to something. *"... Drake?"* He asked once more, standing up. Flood ran around to the back of Sho and clutched the pantleg tightly, shaking. _'Great, now you've gone and spooked Flood, what are you doing?'_ He thought to himself. He took a few steps closer and heard a sudden horrific howl. 

*"TRROOOOOOOOOO"* A group of Tropius lunged from behind the lake, above the trees, and smashed back down out of view still behind the forest. *"Woah! Were those Tropius? What the heck? They seemed pretty P'O'd!"* Sho pulled out his Pokedex and searched up Tropius. A robotic women's voice came on and a few images of wild Tropius appeared on the small screen. _TROPIUS, THE FRUIT POKEMON. TROPIUS CAN FLY THROUGH THE AIR BY FLAPPING THE LEAVES ON IT'S BACK. IT GROWS STRONGER IN BRIGHT SUNLIGHT._

Drake turned and looked at Sho, a gleam in it's eye. He knew what that look was. Sho smirked nervously, *"You want to go up against a group of Tropius? Angry ones at that? We don't even know what's got them so riled up ya know."* Drake's stance and eyes were unmoved, and suddenly, it reared it's head back and breathed fire into the air, a sign of power and courage; *"Chaaaaaaaar!"* 

Drake had his mind made up. Once he was done with his little fiasco, he puffed smoke out his nostrils and stared at Sho. *"Alright buddy, lets go give this a try. Don't overdo it like last time alright?"* He grabbed a pokeball from his waist and aimed it at Flood, and with a red beam of light he was gone. Attaching the pokeball back to his waist, the ground shook and he almost lost his balance. *"TROOOOOOOO!"* He grabbed his hat and held his balance, this was not going to be simple. Those Tropius were sure to garner some attention from Northwind soon, and whatever had them angry must've been doing a pretty good job, they showed no sign of letting up yet. *"Alright Drake lets go!"* Sho yelled as he ran around the lake towards the rampaging Tropius.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He was at home eating some snacks, actually since his arrival Tsuna hasn´t ceased eating the food that his mom cooked"This is the best..."the guy said as Blaze and Rack who were next to him nodded and ate a bit of pokemon food.Outside, at the yard Donphan and Shelgon were playing as Sableye was making jokes with Luxio one to the other.

"I wonder if Rin and Simon are okay, also what happened with Yuki-chan....The last time I heard she ended in second place at the contest"he said while looking the TV"Miju-Miju"the water pokemon said calling Tsuna´s attention"what´s up Rack?"he asked as Mijumaru was now on his shoulder with a cellphone which Blaze gave to him"You want me to call them?"he asked again as the two pokemon nodded, something curious because Rack doesn´t know Simon,Rin and Yuki.

Taking the cellphone he made the call to Simon´s phone"Hello? Simon?"


----------



## Gaja (Oct 3, 2010)

*Bring-Bring​*
Sitting behind the gym of Artic town was relaxing, so much in fact that the young trainer that went by the name of Simon actually fell asleep for a couple of minutes. A small nap was something he enjoyed a lot, but...

*Bring-Bring​*
He wouldn't be able to enjoy this one as someone seemed to call him on his cell. Damn it fuckers he was sleeping!!! So with an annoyed voice the trainer took his phone out, still sleepy and not looking who was actually calling he answered.

"Hello? Simon?"

"Who the fuck is this? Kanto?"

This better not be some prank call or he'd give the phone to Kadabra and tell the pokemon to trace the caller back and send Haunter to haunt him in his sleep... Well several seconds the slightly emotional trainer settled down as it turned out that it was just Tsuna calling from Northwind.

"Hahaha ow Tsuna. How'd ya been!?! What's up?"

Yelling into the small device after he figured out who it was Simon was curious as to why the guy called him. If he was in trouble, he'd have to handle it on his own, no way he would fly over to Northwind and back in one day, Rin would smash him if he left like that and delayed their Argent Peak exploration. That girl was tough when she needed to be, you could trust him on that.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He jumped a bit when Simon answered the phone like that, probably he was doing something important.The he heard him again, this time he recognized Tsuna who smiled and answered.

"Well yeah I´m fine"he answered as Mijumaru was now eating some of his snacks.

"Well I was calling to know how were the both of you"he said and stopped before continue"Also do you know something about Yuki-chan?"the boy asked at last, trying to sound not so interested at all.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 3, 2010)

Underneath the cap a wild grin spread, Simon could smell what this was about like meat on a barbecue. And so the boy now in a much calmer voice spoke.

"Yeah yeah, we're good. I'm out of the hospital and feeling good now. We're actually in Artic Flora. Rin has gone off to meet Yuki actually. They want to phone home and say hi. I actually saw some weird short dude walking with Yuki. Weird..."

Making a short pause, Simon shamelessly lied in this one. He was strictly for a Tsuna x Yuki pair, so manipulating the poor guy a little was acceptable. Looking at the clear blue sky the young boy continued.

"So yeah, I'm sure they're just friends. Other then that nothing going on much.  Ow yeah Dratini and Gastly evolved. And they eat like crazy now..."

Using the subtle sag way Simon wanted to motivate the guy, he needed to get of his ass, and go and chase the girl he liked. Otherwise she might not wait around forever. And with the wide grin now gone he looked at the houses in the distance and asking in a normal tone.

"So you coming down here or what?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2010)

*Tsuna*

The guy was relieved that the both of them were okay also he was happy that Rin was in artic flora but something bothered him a bit,another guy? well it wasn´t as if the were a couple.

"Oh that´s perfect, they should be very strong now" he said reffering to the pokemon,trying to avoid the matter of Yuki, but when simon asked him to go there he said"Probably, rightnow I´m at home so....I should be there in some days,I just hope to be there on time"he said quite depressed as Mijumaru was trying to cheer him up and Blaze was laughing a bit.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 3, 2010)

Simon was a actually a nice kid, very polite, had a lot of patience too. Maybe it was that training with his pokemon all this time shortened his patience, or he simply wanted to help, but in a annoyed tone, quite unlike him, he replied through the phone.

"Man up, this isn't a pep talk! She's waiting for you down here! So hurry your ass up! Put Blaze on the phone so I can tell him to whip you down here. -bzzzt- HEY, don't you hang up on me!!!"

But it was too late as the connection started breaking up, damn it not now, he still had insults to yell out. Damn it, he was becoming like his mother... And while Tsuna didn't break the talk off Simon's very own phone did as the battery died. Thus he was left with a silent phone, looking into the distance, he could only smile and wonder what would happen next.

"I wonder if he'll come..."

Simon had respect for the guy, ever since the Candor battle Tsuna had become a stronger person, dependable as well and although he needed a little help here and there he was a good friend. That was why Simon even bothered.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He got scared as Simon talked rude to him but after thinking about it the guy was right,it has been like 2 days since he arrived home and he wanted to stay a little bit more but he needs to clear some things, with luck he will be at artic flore tommorrow´s morning." Blaze,Rack we´re going to Artic flora"he said and went up to his room and prepared all what he needs for the trip.

*a couple of hours later*

*"Tsu-kun are you going now?"*she asked worried but saw Tsuna´s expression and smiled, her son has already grown up"Yeah mom, but don´t worry you know I´ll be back"he said and left with all his pokemon inside their pokeballs except by Blaze who was walking next to him and Rack who was on his shoulder.

Going to the train station at Northwind,he had to pass near of the little part f forest around Northwind town, he noticed the tremor which made him fall back"What was that?"he asked as he heard some roars from the forest, determined he went through the forest until he arrived to a little like where he could see a guy, a charmeleon and some wild tropius attacking them"what´s up here!?"he asked watching the scene then he decided to help."Blaze, Ember.Rack,water gun"with that the two pokemon attacked*"UUOOAA!"*it roared and used it´s fire attack"Miju Miju"it growled and threw a powerfull watergun towards the grass pokemon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

Shosuke had made it to the clearing and could not pull his gaze away from the rampaging Tropius. What was there in the middle? A helpless little Larvitar. Well, not completely helpless apparently. Fissures and crackes were around it, but apparently it's Earthquake's hadn't done much to harm the Tropius, who had avoided them easily by flying through the air. The Larvitar looked weakened, cuts and bruises on it's body. There must've been a trainer nearby who owned it, this was no place a Larvitar would be by itself! 

Shosuke looked at Charmeleon, who could only stare at the Tropius.*"Drake! We've got to take this quickly, that Larvitar is in danger!"* He told his pokemon. Drake acknowledged him by nodding his head, but kept his eyes trained on the three Troipius. After thinking about it quickly, he decided not to send out Flood just yet. *"Drake... jump in there... and use Slash to keep the Tropius off of that Larvitar!"* 

*"Char Chaaaaaar!"* Drake roared with excitement. It took a dive into the mess of four pokemon, and made it five. It slide on the ground alongside a fissure, and landed next to the scared Larvitar. With a courageous smirk, Drake gave the Larvitar the hope it desired. A tropius leaned in for a Headbutt but Drake did a backslash with it's claw, three red lines appearing across the Tropius' face. *"Great job Drake!"* Sho yelled. He was still unsure if he wanted to send out Flood, but before he could finish the thought a stream of water and a line of flames burst through the underbrush beside him. An Infernape and a Mijumaru burst from within, the origins of the attacks. *"Hey, hey! What're you doing? My CHarmeleon and I are training!"* Shosuke yelled at them, but suddenly the earth shook and he knew Larvitar had used another Earthquake. *"Drake! Are you alright?"* He yelled into the dustcloud..


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2010)

The news that Irving had entered a tournament with his pokemon was met with mixed reactions, if by mixed one meant Totodile screamed for Irving to change his mind while the soothing cream was rubbed on his back. Everyone else though met the news with delight. Both Rotom and Heracross were raring to go, while Happiny greeted the news with the same glee she expresses with everything else. Rhyhorn didn't mind it all, and the newcomer Monozu found it a great opportunity to show of his moves.

"Oh don't worry pal, if you don't want to fight then Heracross, Rotom and Rhyhorn do most of the fighting, okay?" Irving reassured his Totodile as he applied the cream on his back. It wasn't like he'll be able to use Totodile in a fight anyway. The doctor said that it'll take a few days before the rash heals, so he really doesn't have anything to worry about. But worrying is part of Totodile's personality so they couldn't stop him anyway.

"There you go, pal. All better. You and the others wait here, ok, I'm just going to go get something to eat. I'll even get you your favorite pokeblocks." After a quick hand wash Irving left the room, leaving his pokemon alone with each other.

Once Irving left, Rotom began to hover around the new guy, Monozu. It released small sparks of electricity as it spun around Monozu, cackling to itself as the lightning hit it. The little dragon attempted to growl, but it came out as a desperate whimper than an intimidating roar. 

"Rororororororo" Monozu's pitiful display amused Rotom more than it should, and the next minute it found itself on the floor, laughing like a maniac. It hasn't laughed that much since it tricked Totodile into thinking those 'mushrooms' were relaxing and edible.

Since Rotom was finished with Monozu it was now Happiny and Heracross' turn to meet the new guy. Happiny skipped happily towards the whimphering Monozu and extended a hand of greeting, just like what humans do when they meet new people. Monozu extended a paw in reply, but instead of shaking Happiny's hand he started rubbing Heracross' leg. Unfortunately Heracross took gestures like that, and pretty much every other gesture as a challenge to his strength.

There was a sound of a loud yelp that ended with Monozu landing face-first in front of Totodile.

"Monozu, monozu mozu?(Are they always like this?)" He asked Totodile.

"Dile, Totodile, dile.(Nope. They were being nice.)"

"Horn. Rhyhorn horn.(What a wimp.)" Rhyhorn uttered before taking another nap.


----------



## Young Master (Oct 4, 2010)

After his battle with Hunter, Kenji returned to his aunts house. He had to prepare to leave. Hunter had told him about Merri Town, a little place that held a Gym. Kenji decided that, if he was to ever face the Elite Four of the Sairu, he would have to start actually battling Gym Leader. He had plans to battle Kaiba, but once again Kaiba was gone, and the Gym had been attack. Kenji also knew that he wasn't ready to face Ace again yet. 

Once again, he said his goodbyes to his aunt and little cousin. "Thank you, once again for letting me stay here." Kenji respectfully said as he began to leave. His aunt stopped him, "Wait," she took out a Friend Ball, "This was your Uncle's pokemon. I am sure he would want you to have it." She handed him the pokeball, "Are you sure I should be given this? What about Katie? Maybe her father left it for her?" Katie grins at him widely, "No, daddy left me another pokemon." She opened up a pokeball, and out popped a Tsutarja. Kenji smiled as he looked at the Isshu Region Pokemon. He had been to the Isshu before with his parents, but he never thought he would see a Isshu pokemon this far from home. "Thank you then." Kenji responded as he accepted the pokeball, "Come," Kenji said to the pokeball. A White beam sent the pokemon out, instead of the typical Red Beam. Indicating the switch of pokemon between Trainers. "Arcane!" the pokemon responded as it came. "He was one of my husbands fastest pokemon," his aunt told him, "If you ride on him, you can travel a lot faster than if you just walked." He thanked her again, and mounted his new pokemon. "Merri Town, here we come."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He approached to the guy, who said something like he was training, but watching at the little Larvitar´s earthquake attacks and those tropius, well it doesn´t seem really like a training,.His thoughts were interrupted by the last earthquake the ground pokemon made, as a big cloud of dust was there.

"Hey! are you okay?"Tsuna said approaching to Shosuke who was worried about charmeleon."Blaze,try to get there and bring back charmeleon"Tsuna said to the fire monkey who accepted*"UUooa"*and jumped towards the dust of cloud"Rack, go and try to calm larvitar"he said as Rack ran behind blaze.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 4, 2010)

*The Many Shades of Truth*

 *Artic Flora Town ~ *​
"You *LAZY BUM!!!!*" a highly agitated woman's voice echoes from a small house on the edge of Artic Flora. The sounds of many things crashing and breaking follow the resolute shout. All sort of ice critters run from under the house into the surrounding area as a final crash echoes from a far point in the deep recesses of the house. It seemed to happen this way a lot, that is the reason that they moved from the more populated area of the town. Akoiji is often caught sleeping late by his girlfriend, Rena, and this is how she 'gently' lulls him out of bed.  "It's almost eleven!" Rena blares as she pulls the covers from Akoiji's body. "Just five more minutes..." Akoiji replies in a huff as he tuns on his stomach and pulls his pillow over his head.

Several veins pop out on Rena's head as her skin goes from it's natural tanned color to a deep shade of red, "That's it!" she screams as she storms out of the room, the stomping of her feet causing pictures to fall out of alignment. "He's always like this." she grumbles under her breath as she walks up to her belt that held her Pokeballs. "Time for drastic measures." she says as a jagged grin spreads across her lips. Pulling a Great Ball from it's slot she tosses it up in the air and catches as it falls while she turns to walk back to their room. "Honey," she says softly as she hits the door way, "it's time to get up. Many people are waiting on you to open the Gym up." she adds, hoping that Akoiji would stir to life. But nothing.

Her left eye twitches, "Fine." she grunts as she tosses the Pokeball on the bed with him. With a ping it splits open allowing a light to flood the bed. "Sne?" the Sneasel asks as it yawns. "Akoiji is being difficult again Mir, would you please help mommy?" she asks her Pokemon. "Sel!" Mir replies as she shakes her head. "Good girl, now use Beat Up!" Rena says with a soft smile. "Sneasel!" Mir grins happily as it jumps on Akoiji's back. "Sne, Sne, Sne, Sne, SNEASEL!" Mir cries happily as she attacks Akoiji for each other Pokemon that Rena had. 

A faint scream can be heard from the house as a final hit breaks the bed that Akoiji was sleeping in breaks under the stress of the attack, that was the fifth one this month, Rena sighs, one would think that he would learn. 

~~ Twenty Minutes Later ~~ 

Akoiji, slightly bandaged, walks up to his Gym that sat next to the Pokemon Center. With a sad exhale he looks at the trainers that are waiting to get in. Most were regulars who just trained themselves, some were unfamiliar to Akoiji. Possibly trainers wanting to challenge for a badge, perhaps new recruits to the way of the greater bond. Either way Akoiji didn't care. With a friendly smile he moves past the trainers and gets to the doors of the gym. Pulling a key out he slides it into the key hole and turns. With a click the doors are unlocked. But when he tries to open them he finds the doors are stubbornly jammed shut. A small sheet of ice has frozen the doors to. 

*Aboard Nickola's Phantom Airship~~​*
"Report Dr. Rhodes." Nickola commands from his chair as he slides his left leg over his right. "Yes. Indeed. The subject is showing great potential sir." Dr. Rhodes says as he taps his fingers together. "Thanks to his already heightened psychic sensitivity the slurry of DNA and chemicals enhancers are seemingly tolerated well.... speaking of slurry, a raspberry slushy would be delightful right now." Dr. Rhodes says as he brings a hand to his chin. Nicola stares blankly for a couple moments, why he put up with this eccentric fool was beyond him, he had just be thankful that he hasn't run out his usefulness. "You." Nickola says with a growl about his voice, "Get the good Dr. his slushy." he orders. With a nod an elite member of the Black Hand is off. 

"Now. If you'll be so kind, I would like to get a status report on how he is doing." Nickola orders as he sets back in his chair. "Oh my, how am I suppose to know that?" Dr, Rhodes questions as he pulls his hands behind his back. Nickola drops both feet to the ground as he pulled himself to the edge of his seat. "What do you mean HOW?" he shout loudly. "Didn't you place the transmitter in him?" Nickola shouts with drool running from the corners of his mouth. "Yes, yes I did. That is a wonderful idea. If I check the transmitter, in theory I should be able to give you the information that you want." Dr. Rhodes says as he starts to fiddle with his pockets looking for the device. 

"That won't be necessary Dr." Dana says as she enters the room. "Excellent my dear, did you bring my raspberry slushy?" Dr, Rhodes inquires meekly. "Slushy? Don't know anything about that, but I do have the information that you are looking for Nickola." she says as she turns and finishes her journey toward Nickola's seat. "William's body seem to handling the stresses of Project FATE well." she says calmly as she opens the file she is carrying. "Twenty minutes ago he successfully broke into Kaiba Corp's main office and retrieved the map, he is now at Agua Lake retrieving the next of the crystals." she reports. "Any hiccups?" Nickola asks as he looks over the report shifting his right leg over his left knee. "Only a minor one Sir, seems an acquittance has shown up, he seems really interested in our efforts." she says as she holds out another smaller report. 

"The boy's name seems to be Sam, or that is just what William calls him. More surprisingly he has gather information and seems to know about the our moments as the Black Hand sir." Nickola's eyes narrow as he hears this, "Is that a fact?" he asks as he takes the sheet of paper. "Yes sir, your orders?" Dana asks. "Have William take care of it, if he wants to kill the boy or not, I leave it up to him, since all he probably knows is hearsay." Nickola says handing both the file and sheet of paper back to Dana. "Yes Sir." she replies as she turns to leave the room. 

*Agua Lake ~~​*
* "Truth?"* William asks as he folds his arms behind his back. * "What is the truth?"* William adds as he walks up to Samuel. * "Truth is merely an interpretation of any given situation at any given time, truth like history is written by the victors."* William tells Samuel with a cold stern logical tone as he circles the boy. * "Today's self evident truths are tomorrow's lies, and what is held as lies today can be interpreted as the truth in a span of weeks."* William says as he throws his arms out. 

In the distance, in the lake, a small blue hear with furry ears pop up from the depths. William's attention turns to his Wartortle as it begins the swim back to shore. * "Tell me Samuel, what truths have you uncovered? What things do you believe are facts in what you have heard from the people you have spoken to? Are they truly the truth? Are they fact or just hearsay they've heard from a rambling sourse hardly noteworthy."* William inquires as his Wortortle hits the shoreline. Clutched firmly in the small water Pokemon's mouth is a very familiar looking crystal, one that looked similar to the one that William had given Violent all that time ago. 

* "I will tell you one thing."* William says as he pulls the rock from his Wartortle's grip. * "There are somethings that children shouldn't get themselves involved in."* William adds as he looks over it. yes it was one of the Crystals that Nickola wanted. * "So. If I were you, I'd forget anything you heard about the Black Hand, there is no such thing. Only Team Mystic."* William adds coldly as the receiver in his ear buzzes.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

Another wave of dust and dirt flew y as another Earthquake hit home. Shosuke grabbed his hat and a small palm tree to keep his balance. *"Hold on Drake!"* He yelled out. He couldn't see anything in the big dust cloud, but he heard the boy beside him try to yell something to him, but could barely make it out. Something about Blaze, and calm? Who knew. Just as the thought crossed his mind, both the Infernape and Mijumaru jumped into the dust cloud. However as soon as they disappeared into it, Drake appeared, rolling out of it. He stopped in front of Shosuke, and looked up, holding an unconscious Larvitar. It was then the thought occurred to him. _'Those Earthquake attacks aren't from Larvitar... they're from Tropius... does that mean they're human-owned?'_

Drake tried to stand, but he was weak. Luckily Shosuke always carried around a potion. He gently applied it to Drake's wounds, and he was up in an instant. Not in tip-top shape but he could carry on. The dust was settling and Sho could make out the shapes of the three Tropius, as well as the Infernape and Mijumaru. *"Drake, you know what to do. That Infernape will be able to stand it, but that Mijumaru won't be able to... that's where you'll come in Flood."* He said as he tossed the Pokeball into the air. Flood popped out, looking serious and ready, but still nervous. *"Flood, listen, you gotta pull that other Mijumaru out of there! Go! Now! You too Drake!"* And just like that, they were off.

Drake slid to a halt in front of the Infernape, breathing heavy and still a bit wounded from the Earthquake before. Flood was tugging on the other Mijumaru's arm, urging it to go with it as Drake began. *"Chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!!!"* it roared. A blurry heat radiated from his body as he charged up. *"Flood come on!"* Sho yelled, and turned to the other trainer. *"Listen, you gotta get that Mijumaru outta there! My Flood is trying to get him but he wont come!"* Before the trainer had a chance to reply, Drake echoed a final shout. *"CHAR!"* A pulse of red energy was sent from his body, engulfing the pokemon within the area. Heat Wave didn't do normal damage, but could leave a devastating burn on the opponent. Infernape would be fine, but Flood and that other Mijumaru may not be... Sho bit his lip in waiting, and hoped for the best.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He saw charmeleon,Drake was his name, leaving from the dust cloud with larvitar, but the earhquakes...it was strange"Wasn´t larvitar doing that?"he asked to himself watching the scene then he hear shsuke ordering something to his pokemon, which went towards Blaze and Rack.Actually drake started to glow  as Sho´s Mijumaru was trying to convince Rack about something.

"What´s up?"he said confused, but then He saw the other trainer looking at him and saying to get Rack out of there"Oh damn so that attack...Ok Rack! grabb  Mijumaru and use Watergun to get out of there!"Tsuna ordered as Mijumaru nodded"Miju Miju!"it growled and used watergun as propeller, when they were at mid air charmeleon emited a pulse of red energy,Rack threw Flood towards Sho, and before he lands Tsuna catched him"Nice done"he said as Mijumaru smiled "Miju"and climbed up onto his shoulder,"Blaze1 hold on right there, the attack shouldn´t be so much problem for ya!"he said as Blaze nodded and roared*"UUooo!"*


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2010)

The following morning Irving and his pokemon left the apartment to go to the waterfall, where the tournament was supposed to be held. It was only a dozen blocks away from their temporary home, but since they haven't had anything to eat yet they decided to stop by a restaurant for breakfast.They were in no hurry anyway, and for Irving it was always nice to spend some time with his pals. They sat at a table outside, where a waiter came to ask what they wanted. Irving ordered some pancakes for himself, while Totodile as always had the red pokeblocks. Happiny had the pink poffin, and as for Heracross and Rhyhorn they both shared a particularly large plate of assorted berries and gravel, the latter apparently Heracross loved to eat because it made him tougher. Monozu's choice of food were some chewey meatballs, some of which eventually winding up in Totodile's stomach. When it came to food Totodile's cowardice always seems to fade away.

"Irving? Is that you?" A young man walked towards Irving with a silly grin on his face. There was a pokemon walking next to him, a brown, mammalian creature with a sharp nose. 

"Billie?" Irving dropped his fork in surprise. He got off his chair and ran towards his old friend. "I haven't seen you in months!"

Billie laughed. Irving was just the same as ever, right down to that stupid-looking green coat he always wears."Well I've been travelling. I even captured some new pokemon, like my Linoone." 

The Linoone grunted. He didn't like it when his master called out his name like that, but that was more because he's shy than anything else. "Anyway." Billie continued. "You joining that tournament? The one with the recyclable TM?"

"Of course I am, pal. In fact we were just about to head over to the waterfalls."

"Then shall we go?"

"Then let's go, Billie!"

After widthrawing his pokemon save for Totodile, Irving and his old friend headed to the waterfall to join the tournament.


----------



## Young Master (Oct 5, 2010)

On his new Arcanine's back, Kenji was able to travel almost twice as fast as he had when he first started his adventure. He stopped by Lamprey Town to talk with Professor Pine, but didn't stay too long. After that, he sped through Crossroad Bluffs; on the back of his Arcanine he felt unstoppable. It sped pass many pokemons, who were mere blurs to Kenji. After a few days travel, Kenji had made it to Merri Town. Where he planned to gain his first badge.

"One day to rest up my pokemons," Kenji said to himself as he turned over his pokeballs to the nurse at the Pokemon center. He thanked the nurse, and went into town to get some supplies and scout. He needed to be prepared if he wanted to take on the Merri Town Gym Leader. 

After getting supplies, and some direction, Kenji finally found the Gym. And to his advantage, there was a window open, though it was a little high up, Kenji managed to climb it and peek inside. It was empty, except for an extremely large Pidgey, sleeping on the floor. It was a really strange looking Pidgey, it was the size of a small human. And it slept on its wings, instead of sitting up, like most Pidgey. "It must be a rare breed of Pidgey," Kenji thought to himself. "Hoot," a sound came from above him. Kenji abruptly looked up and saw a HootHoot sitting above him, posed to attack. "Nice Owl," Kenji whispered as he prepared to descent, "I'm not here to hurt you." The Owl pokemon didn't seem to comprehend what Kenji said, as it raised its wings higher. "Hey what are you doing there?" a voiced called out, scaring Kenji and making him fall into the Gym, and kocking him out.

"Hellllllo," a childish voice said to him, a voice that reminded him of his little cousin, "Are you awake yet?" Kenji snaps to reality, "What..." He looks around, trying to comrehend his situation. He turns to his left and saw the Giant Pidgey standing above him, his eyes widened; "Im going to get eaten," Kenji thought, "I knew I should've brought my pokemons." Then a thought came to him; he grinned as he pulled out a pokeball, the Pidgey was standing a little weird, but nonetheless if it was a pokemon, it can be caught. "You mine!" Kenji yelled as he threw his pokeball at the Pidgey, hoping that it would be captured in one shot, or atleast stay captured long enough for him to run. "Ouch," the Pidgey said as the ball bounced off its head and landed on the ground. "Ouch?" Kenji thought to himself, "Pokemons dont speak." "Of course they don't idiot," the Pidgey said as it removed its head, "I'm a human in a Pidgey costume." A little girl, maybe 12 or 13 popped out. She picked up his pokeball and threw it at him, "Who are you and what are you doing here?" she yelled at him, rubbing her head. Kenji, still shocked and dazed, bluntly responded, "Umm, I am Kenji, and I am here to challenge the Gym Leader." The little girls eyes brighten up, "A challenger," she completely takes the Pidgey costume off and reveals a small container, "I am Haruhi, Gym Leader of Merri Town, and I accept you challenge." She opened the container and revealed the Honor Badge.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 5, 2010)

Putting his cellphone back into his jacket pocket Simon looked into the distance, just relaxing as he honestly had nothing better to do. And although he had a lot of trouble with the cold in the beginning, he wasn't feeling it that much now. With all of these clothes on it was actually fine, much like winters in Domino, just without the heavy traffic.

-* toop *-

He felt a small impact on his head, and was surprised honestly, he was so relaxed and into his own thoughts that once he realized that it was snow from the roof, Simon just smiled. Clearing the snow from his cap and shoulders the young trainer stood up, clearing his pants of the snow as well. He could hear voices coming from the front, where he saw the entrance as he passed by earlier, but before going over there he took another look at the mountain Rin and he intended on climbing. Argent Peak was a sight to see, but it was a bit blurry, so Simon had to try and focus on it a bit. It was weird, but after a few seconds with his hands in his pockets he turned around, not paying attention to what just happened and went on to see what the commotion was all about.

"Whoa..."

Coming from around the corner and seeing the group of people wasn't anything special, it wasn't like he was the shy type of anything. But what he did see was a guy, clearly older then he was, but damn he was tall. Easily taller then Boxer, not so muscular as the savage, but still clearly taller. With long black curly hair Simon looked at the guy, he might be a basketball player or something. But at closer inspection he remembered the face, he had seen it numerous times in the paper, and in Pokemon Magazines.

"Aokiji of Artic Flora..."

It seemed like the door was jammed for a bit but the giant human after a few tries opened it letting all the people and some cold, but fresh, air in. Simon stood there looking at the guy, and walked up to him, looking up much like a child would to an adult and speaking.

"Hi, I'm Simon Benson. I'm a trainer from Domino City, nice to meet you sir."

As he looked up the tall gym leader could see Simon's face, as much of it was covered while Simon wasn't looking up. Wearing the black Gurren Laggan sweatshirt, and Camo winter jacket over it, along with some gloves Simon started liking Artic Flora more and more by the second.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 5, 2010)

Artic Flora Town ~~ 

Akoiji stood there blankly for a moment. As he looked down on Simon he couldn't help but feel like he had heard that name somewhere before. As he stood their and pondered for the better part of a few minutes the rest of the crowd had entered the gym and started their training routine gaining a much stable stronger relationship with their Pokemon. "It's good to meet you Simon." Akoiji says as he still fights with his sleepy brain to remember where he had heard Simon's name before. That is when it struck him, not where he had heard Simon's name. But a snowball. It explodes off the tall man's head causing a cascade of fractures snow to cascade all over Simon as he stood there.   

"What are you doing just standing there, you should be in your Gym by now!" a familair voice called to Akoiji. Holding a finger up to Simon the large man turns his upper body and head toward the voice, "Sorry Rena, but the doors were frozen closed." he replies to the woman, who in returns gives a highly annoyed look. "I told you that you needed to buy heating units!" she yelled as she turned and walked off toward the center of town. A large sweat drop forms on Akoiji's head as he turned back to Simon, "Please forgive Rena, she is cranky until she gets her noon cup of coffee." Akoiji apologizes as he turns back to Simon. 

"But honestly, that has jogged my memory a bit. I know remember where I've heard your name. You were on that expedition with Owen, right?" Akoiji asks as he motions for Simon to follow him into his Gym. "Forgive the lack of heat, but it is my philosophy that endurance builds the connection between trainer and Pokemon." he says as he starts to walk into his Gym.


----------



## Burke (Oct 5, 2010)

Sam just stood and stared at William?s twisted smile.

?It doesn?t matter what they call themselves. Right now, all I can see that matters is that ?They? have gotten to you...? Sam was thinking up something. ?How does it feel Will? How does it feel to be controlled? I always figured you for someone who wants to control his own destiny. It seems now like you?re just a hound obediently following their rules. You are being used...?

Sam saw that William?s annoying smirk never left his face, but of course he had something to say about what appeared to be Sam?s attempt at psychology.

?Humph, nice save,? he said after William was through, ?You?ve got to make sure that the people listening in on us still think you have anything but your own interests in mind. I wonder how long it?s going to take before you betray them. I?d give it a few more weeks. Seeing as they're still too powerful to take on, even for you.? Sam now had his own mean smile that he thought he?d try on.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 5, 2010)

Introducing himself in that manner was sorta ordinary for the trainer, he had done it in the past too. But if he was to be honest, the reaction he received from Aokiji was slightly different then usual, given he stood out physically, but for well over a minute Simon felt like Aokiji searched his soul almost as if he looked for an I.D. of sorts. The kid didn't say anything but looked at tall gym leader. And just as he was about to give him the most intense and intimidating stare he could muster a snowball hit Aokiji in the head, in the process calling forth a bunch of snow from the roof upon Simon's body. About half of Simon was covered in snow, and yes it managed to get inside on his back, and it was cold as hell. Simon was not used to it, so the shivering boy gave straight away that he was used to the much hotter environment of Domino City. 

Soon enough though as the conversation between Rena and Aokiji ended the gym leader apologized for his girlfriends behavior, blaming coffee or a lack of for it. With a smile Simon tried dusting off the snow and said that it was ok, as the much older man retrieved the file in his brain, in which he had found the info about Simon.

"But honestly, that has jogged my memory a bit. I now remember where I've heard your name. You were on that expedition with Owen, right?"

"Ow yeah, the trip to Candor Island with Owen-san. Yeah that was exciting..."

He stopped there as he didn't wish to talk about any of the dark things that happened there, he didn't wish to bother the man, although Aokiji probably knew what happened. Still why would he ruin the mans day. As Simon entered the confines of Aokiji's gym, in all honesty, it... it looked pretty plain and simple. But it was cold in there, Simon could see a couple of trainer trying to warm up, and start some training routine with their pokemon.

"No need for apologies, I kinda like "the cold builds character" vibe of this place. Totally different from Sasori-san gym where you feel a poison needle might stab you in the neck at any time..."

With his hands in his pockets Simon's eyes wondered around, looking at the gym, with the few windows that it had letting light in, but being half frozen, the floor didn't look like a sprinting track either, he noticed that the standing on it also required some getting used to. And the cold air was fine, unless you actually wanted to fight in here, which could pose problems on the long run. Quite a unique gym, despite its plain appearance.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 5, 2010)

The smoke cleared and Shosuke could see clearly that the three Tropius were certainly injured... badly burned. They didn't have more than ten minutes before they were knocked out. Flood lay at his feet, injured, and about to faint. *"Don't worry Flood, Drake can handle this."* And with that, the mijumaru disappeared in a flash of red light back into it's pokeball. The Larvitar stood behind Shosuke, clutching his pantleg as he grabbed the rim of his hat and smirked. He hadn't ever been in a battle this big or tough before. The strongest opponent he had ever fought had been a fledgling Primeape that Drake had tricked. This was different. The three Tropius glared Drake down, as well as the Infernape beside him. The Infernape definitely had more experience, so Sho decided to take the easy route for now. *"Hey"*, He said to the trainer aside him, *"the name's Sho. That Charmeleon there, his name is Drake. He's going to go after the Tropius on the left. If you wanna help, I wouldn't mind. Just have your Infernape go after the one on the right."*












Shosuke smirked again and threw his hand into the air, pointing at the Tropius on the left. *"You know what to do Drake! Go with a fury of Slash attacks!"* In an instant, Drake was off, pouncing into the air and frantically swiping at the face of the Tropius. 

*"Tro, Tro TROOOO"* it roared in pain before retaliating. It reared it's head back and twirled it in a circular motion, and quickly a gust of wind formed, throwing Drake to the ground spinning on all fours. He regained his balance in front of Sho, dazed and a bit off balance. *"Meleon..."* it grunted before regaining it's balance, teetering a bit, but finall holding it's ground. With a triumphant roar it's fangs glowed orange and it looked back at Sho. 

_'Yes Drake'_, Sho thought as he nodded his head, _'show 'em how hot your fangs are'_. *"Drake, go for another fury of Slash attacks up this walking banana tree's right flank!"* Drake ran at the Tropius, which tried to react but flinched and felt the sting of the powerful burn as the Charmeleon barreled towards it. But out of nowhere a flurry of razor leaves spun into Drake's side, causing him to crash into the ground. *"Drake!!"* Sho yelled as his Charmeleon was flung against the soft dirt. The second Tropius had managed to bring it's attention away from the Infernape and now two Tropius faced him, wounded on the ground. Quickly he jumped up, his vitality extremely low, and he lunged for the first Tropius before it could react. With the last of his energy he sunk his Firey Fangs into the throat of the beast. It roared in pain, but fell to the ground. 

Drake sunk to the ground next to it, out of breath as the second Tropius cornered him against the first's unconscious belly and flinched with the pain of the burn. It had low health but nowhere near as low as Drake had. He could do nothing but wait. The Tropius glowed with the power of the sun, and the thought crossed his mind. _'No... a point blank solarbeam? That won't just knock him out..'_ The Tropius glowed as the burn etched it's life away bit by bit. It reared it's head back, glowing even more, and Sho couldn't bear the thought. He hadn't been with him long but he shared a bond with Drake. *"No!"* He yelled as he slid in between the two pokemon, and held his Charmeleon close. *"He's already out! You won!"* He yelled to the Tropius, who only glowed brighter. 

*"TROOOOOOOOO"* It roared before it released the beam. Sho clenched his eyes and awaited the blast.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 5, 2010)

*Tsuna*

After the smoke cleared, he saw all what happened, this wasn´t going to be easy, those tropius were about to stand up and destroy´em but then Sho introduced himself and brought up a plan,which Tsuna agreed with"Ok, let´s do this Blaze"he said as Infernape jumped back and took battle position.

As the fight starts the Tropius used razor leaf and tried to hit blaze with their tails, but the fire monkey was faster than those guys"Blaze,ember!" Tsuna ordered as blaze jumped and used the attack, some little fire balls forming a line hit the two grass pokemon which fell*"UUOOAAAAA!"*Blaze growled looking at the two pokemon who stood up angrily"Blaze, Mach punch"he said the blaze ran against tropius which used razor leaf again, the monkey dodged the attack and hit directly the grass creature knocking it out.Thought no one noticed that the second one went against Drake who barely defeated his enemy and now was cornered by a Tropius"Blaze!"Tsuna shouted,the monkey started to get angry as his flame grew a lot, he was using his special hability.

Tropius was about to shoot it´s solarbeam, as shosuke got between the angry pokemon and Drake, the situation wasn´t good...."Blaze,Flamewheel full power!"the spiky haired guy shouted as the pokemon made it, a flamewheel with an overwhelming power went directly towards tropius which didn´t know what hit him,it was knocked out*"UUOOOAAAAA!"*Blaze roared as sign of victory as tsuna get close to sho and drake"Are ya two okay?"


----------



## Young Master (Oct 6, 2010)

"Lets do it!" Is what Kenji would have liked to say when she accepted his unofficial Challenge. But he had left his pokemon at the Pokecenter, so he had to wait a day before he went back. 

Standing at the front doors of the Gym this time, Kenji opened the door and walked in. Haruhi was sitting there playing with a Mamepato, a Pigeon Pokemon from the Isshu Region. "You are back," Haruhi commented as she let the pokemon fly away. Kenji smiles politely, even though she was a kid, she was also a Gym Leader. "And this time, I have my Pokemons with me." Haruhi grins back, "Good, then as the Merri Town Gym Leader, I accept your challenge!"

She takes out a pokeball, "I choose you, Pidgeotto," with a bright red flash, a Pidgeotto flies out and floats near Haruhi, waiting for its prey to come out. Kenji takes out his own pokeball, "Masamune, lets go!"  Scyther appears, and slowly rises up to see his opponent. "Are you sure thats your best choice?" Haruhi snickers confidently, "Cause Birds eat bugs!" Kenji doesn't say anything, but waits for her to make the first move.

Haruhi shakes her head, "Your loss; Pidgeotto Quick Attack." The bird pokemon coos in response as it descended upon Scyther. "Scyther, use Agility to dodge it, and Double Team right after." Kenji immediately planned a counter-strategy. Pidgeotto's attack missed and as it turned around to look at its opponent, it saw that it now faced 5 different Scythers. "Not bad," Haruhi said as she saw how Kenji thought to beat her, "But not good enough. Use Whirlwind to blow away the fakes, and use Aerial Ace on the real one." A large gust of wind hit the area where the Scythers stood, destroying all the Image but one. "Pidgeee" the bird pokemon yelled in its language, as it prepared to End it. "Masamune, use Vaccum Wave." Kenji yelled, hoping that it wasn't too late. His Scyther raised up its Scythe in preparation to fire a Wave of Wind, but before he could shoot it, the Aerial Ace connected. Both pokemon hit the ground as a large amount of dust from the ground misted them out from their trainers eyes. "Pidgeotto, can you hear me!!" Haruhi yelled desperately for her pokemon, "Masamune, please, respond!" Kenji yelled just as loud. No response from either pokemon; as the dust cloud dispersed, each pokemon came into view. Both Scyther and Pideotto still stood, locked in combat, Scyther's Blade against Pidgeotto's Talons. "What? How?" Haruhi asked, confused. Kenji chuckles, "I never told Masamune to fire the attack at Pidgeotto. Look at the ground where our pokemons are locked in combat." Right in front of where Masamune stood, layed a giant /-Shaped mark, that was left behind from Scyther's Vaccum Wave. "It created a Dust Cloud to lower the vision of your Pidgeotto. Allowing Scyther time to dodge it, and make your pokemon hit the ground, knocking itself out with its own power." Kenji explained, "But I never thought that it would be able to track Masamune down, even when it couldn't see. I have a new respect for bird pokemon now." Haruhi grinned at his last comment, "I'll make you respect them even more!" she yelled, "Pideotto, detatch from the Scyther and use Wing-Attack." The Pidgeotto coos in response and attempts to get away from Scyther. "Its over," Kenji calmly said as the Pidgeotto turned its back. "Masamune, fire off the second Vaccum Wave." In his left Scythe, Masamune fired off the second Vaccum Wave at the Pidgeotto. Hitting it in mid-air, knocking it out. "Pidgeotto return." Haruhi called back her first pokemon. Right after that, Masamune stumbled and fell in defeat as well. Apparently, the Aerial Ace had hit it, but it didn't affect him until now, when he released his last amount of energy in the Vacuum Wave.

"Looks like a Double-K.O." Haruhi responded as Kenji withdrew his Scyther. "Looks like it." Kenji asnwered back. Haruhi brings out 2 pokeball this time. "Lets end this in one bout," she said, "A 2 on 2 pokebattle." Kenji chuckles, he hasn't had a 2 on 2 Pokebattle since the Sinnoh regions. "I accept," Kenji retaliated, drawing out his last 2 pokemons.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 6, 2010)

Agua Lake~~

_ William, dispose of this trainer as you see fit. Then return to home base where you will receive further orders._

?How does it feel Will? How does it feel to be controlled? I always figured you for someone who wants to control his own destiny. It seems now like you?re just a hound obediently following their rules. You are being used...? William just stood there rolling the crystal that Wartortle had brought to him between his fingers. His smile never fell as Samuel talked, because he held the boy's life in his very own hands now. Life, death. It didn't matter the choice was given to him. * "Is that babble your attempt at psychology? Trying to raise my ire and get me to slip up and say something, give you insight into the method of madness?* William asks as he slides the jewel into one of his pockets.

* "To answer your question as bluntly and as plainly as possible. Yes. I'm an associate of Team Mystic. But, unlike the bulk of the trash that is part of that organization. They came to me and offered me a position of power. So yes, while I may be a hound on a leash, at least I get to lay by the master's feet instead being at the point of his sword."* William adds as his Wartortle takes up a stance beside him. The playful grin that once always plastered his face as a Squirtle was now replace by a more harmful grin. 

 ?Humph, nice save,? he said after William was through,  ?You?ve got to make sure that the people listening in on us still think you have anything but your own interests in mind. I wonder how long it?s going to take before you betray them. I?d give it a few more weeks. Seeing as they're still too powerful to take on, even for you.?  A Samuel finished his statement he decided to wear his own mean grin, but William just stood there un-phased, actually he looked quite amused. * "So, that is what this is all about. Betrayal. Bwhahahahahaha..."* William burst out in a short fit of laughter as he talked, * "You believe I betrayed everyone on the island, so I must have ulterior motives in joining Mystic."* William continued to laugh a little as he started to compose himself again.  

* "One cannot betray what one was never loyal too, to begin with. You're the one that saw a friendship where there wasn't one."* William says as he adjust his suit. * I was going to allow you to walk away, but it seems you have a point to make, pity I was hoping to avoid this route. Children are really below me."* William says as his gaze pulls from his tie back to Samuel. As William made his intentions clear Wartortle, with grin renewed, falls to all fours and rolls forward putting himself between his trainer and Samuel. 

Artic Flora Town~~ 

Akoiji and Simon walked into the Gym, and as Simon was quick to see it was a very strange gym to look so plain on the outside. Like the tall Gym Leader had said there was no heating. The only warmth that flooded this place was from the partly frozen windows that lined the top half of the building. On all side the trainers that had been waiting for the Gym to open were about their routines, some sat cross legged with their Pokemon in the darker parts of the gym while others actually spared with their team. It was a weird wonderful place indeed. "This is probably the most relaxed Gym in the region, most of the time trainers come here to grow instead of battle." Akoiji explains as they walk along. "People who stick it out in these harsh elements seek to strengthen their bond with their team, only attempting to face me after they fill they have forged a solid bond with their Pokemon." Akoiji adds as they start to make their way onto the Gym floor.

It in its own right was difficult as well, a thin layer of ice covered the gym floor making footing almost impossible, such unique conditions probably couldn't be found elsewhere in the region. In the potions of the field that were hit by the sunlight dangerous semi-frozen water stood. "I bet your here for a badge battle no?" Akoiji ask as they reach the center of the Gym floor. "That is fine with me, but I fight in the same way I live and that is through the bond of friendship, all official badge battles in Artic Flora are limited to Four on Four and in the Team Battle format." Akoiji says as he folds his arms behind his back.


----------



## Burke (Oct 6, 2010)

?Say what you have to.? Sam said as he looked over at Turtwig who was definitely ready to fight. Sam motioned with his hand, and Turtwig got in front of him. 

?Twig.? He stared down Wartortle and his odd smile. 

?You don?t see a comrade William..... Well... I guess now the both of us only see enemies to our cause."

?But I think... an average Pok?battle doesn?t suit, let?s go for something a bit different.? He said after a deep breath, trying to get this mean feeling out of him.

He takes off a Pok?ball, and tosses it out.

?Luxio!? He yowled confidently, electricity arcing from his yellow fur. His entrance was accompanied by a wave of intimidation.

?Doubles battle.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 6, 2010)

*Battle at Aqua Lake, Sam Vs Will; Take Two*

 Agua Lake ~~ 

* Double Battle you say.?* William says as Sam releases his Luxio to battle as well. The combination of Electric and Grass seemed like a good combination, both were strong against Water types Like William?s Wartortle. * ?And no, I only see a child pretending to be what he is not.?* William says calmly as he allows another Pokeball roll from his sleeve. With a flick of the wrist the Pokeball is shot skyward, it spins rapidly in place for a moment then grinds to a halt as the button in the center is pressed. With a ping a light floods out of the suspended Pokeball coving the ground with a bathing light. With a low rumble the light grows tripling and doubling in size before it shatters and fades away.  ?Lax.? a deep voice bellows as it?s massive frame stretches. William?s Munchlax had evolved into a Snorlax since the last time William and Samuel had seen one another.  

* ?A double battle you want, it?ll be a double battle you get.?* William says as his Snorlax slams the ground as it gets to its feet. * ?Now without further ado, I?ll start this battle off.?* William says losing his tie a bit. * ?Snorlax, Wartortle. Team Attack Pattern Beta.?* William commands   ?Tortle!?,  ?Lax.? William?s Pokemon reply in quick response as they jump on their assigned pattern. Cart wheeling in front of his much larger partner Wartortle lets out a cascade of Water Gun attacks that triggers Snorlax to breath in heavily. With a explosion of a release the giant Pokemon releases all of the air he had sucked in, in a chilling burst of Icy Wind. The water attack that Wartortle had used starts to freeze quickly in the wake of Snorlax?s attack making it a larger scale Ice Type attack.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 6, 2010)

Walking into the center of the gym Simon, by moving slowly could stay on his feet and not fall down, but realized fairly quickly that Kadabra would have problems here. So good thing he was at the pokemon center. That pokemon was just a hax bastard, quicky as fuck, with nasty attacks all around, but after learning Shadow ball and fighting several trainers in a row Simon left the yellow pokemon to Nurse Joy. So the forming of bonds was important in here...

"Actually I was just enjoying the view you had on Argent Peak behind the gym, had no idea that this was a gym until I saw you. But I would love to fight you, personally I feel like you're one of the nastiest gym leaders around as the skills needed to fight here are awfully different then in other gyms. So let's go, I, Simon Benson challenge you Aokiji of Artic Flora."

A smile could be seen on the face of the young boy. He was in no way confident that he would win this, he was only confident in his pokemon and their abilities. The bond he shared with some of his pokemon were indeed strong, like with Nova and Dragonair. His Candor Magikarp however was one of the main reasons he wanted to fight now, so he could develop a bond through fighting with him. So taking the challenger spot in the gym a trainer moved away so Simon could have space to fight, and soon an official judge stood between Aokiji and Simon, raising his arms at the trainers and explaining the rules. 

"*This is a official gym battle between Aokiji of Artic Flora and Simon of Domino City. This is a team battle of four on four. You are not allowed to switch out any of your pokemon during the battle. After one pokemon is knocked out, it is to be removed from the field of battle by its trainer. The first team to lose all of its members is the loser. Gentlemen this is for the Artic badge. Now bring it on!*"

Looking across the giant arena in which they were to battle Simon slowly took out pokeball after pokeball, releasing his four picks two by two. First ones out were his Charizard Nova and his Dragonair. Both just looked nasty and ready to rock. Nova was the powerhouse of Simon's team, and just a vicious fighter, although he actually worked pretty well with Simon during their Candor expedition. Dragonair, a graceful and beautiful pokemon, just stood close to Simon, looking directly at Aokiji as the cold air made it feel home again. Nova though just smashed his feet into the ground, forcing the ice to crack as he now had stable footing using his sharp claws for it, so far he too had no trouble in this cold.

"Alright Sparky and Magikarp, let's go!"

If anyone here knew anything about the adventures of Simon in the past month, then they would know that this prehistoric Magikarp hated his guts, and bad. The fact that he battled Big Green before it, and survived, and on top of that beat him by using electric attacks just increased the animosity the water pokemon felt towards his own trainer. 

However to Aokiji a Electabuzz and a unique Magikarp entered the battle field. The Electabuzz looked like a brawler, who wouldn't back down no matter what, and the Magikarp was massive comparing to a normal red colored Magikarp, it's colors unique as well. Electabuzz also had little trouble standing as he had sharp feet, while Magikarp seemed mad, not minding the cold, but having big trouble standing and going to kill Simon.

"That's my team, let's see who you pick Aokiji-san. Ow and I apologize."

Why the young trainer apologized only he knew, but it was time that the tall gym leader showed his pokemon and start this. The referee would raise his arms once again after Aokiji released his team and say.

"*Begin!*"


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2010)

There were more participants to Professor Moveset's tournament than Irving thought, as evidenced by the large amount of trainers heading towards the Waterfall. Neither he nor Billie were even able to reach the Waterfall themselves, as a group of townspeople had blocked the path. When they tried moving around them the leader of the blockade, an old lady named Mrs. Filbar threatened to have them disqualified. And you couldn't disagree with a woman like that, especially when she had a Nidoqueen more than capable of snapping your back in half to enforce her will.

"So where are we going to go now?" Billie wondered.

"To the preliminaries over at grove park." Mrs. Filbar answered. "Just take the road over there to my right and you'll see it."

Having no choice in the matter, Irving and Billie headed down the road towards Grove Park to participate in the preliminary rounds of the tournament. 

Grove Park was a large plot of land that overlooked Cirus Falls(the waterfall itself, not the city). It was located on top of a large hill that allowed tourists to view the falls from another perspective. However most people preferred to see the falls close-up, so gradually the place fell into disuse. It was still maintained though, and was used whenever there were big events, like a tournament for a rare TM.

A pair of men working for Professor Moveset were tasked with registration. The two sat in front of a table at the entrance to the park, where they approved trainers who wanted to compete in the tournament.

"My friend and I would like to join, please." Irving said to the two. 

"Registration costs 500 pokecredits." One of the registrars said.

Bllie grinned. He didn't know that there was a registration fee, and for that matter neither did Irving. However unlike Irving he forgot to bring any money to the tournament, because he presumed he wouldn't need it. "Hey Irving, can I borrow some cash?"

"Oh..well, sure, nothing wrong with that I guess, but you have to pay me back." Irving reached for his wallet and took 1000 pokecredits from it. After handing out payment they were lead into the park, where battles were being held as they entered. 

"Mr. Billie, you're in block 5." One of the registrars pointed to the far end of the park. "Mr. Irving, you're in block 3. Your preliminary matches will start in 3 minutes." 

"Don't lose, okay Irving?" Billie said confidently before he went to block 5. "I want the final fight to be you and me, ok?"

"As long as you don't, pal." Irving joked. "I don't like wasting my money after all."


Block 3 was located just in front of the point that overlooked Cirus Falls. Already there were trainers battling each other to get pass the preliminaries. It was explained to Irving after Billie left for his fight that there were 8 blocks, and each one had 8 trainers that battled for 1 spot out of 8. The preliminary rules were that each contestant must have at least one pokemon on the field after 2 hours. If they didn't have any pokemon capable of battle out in less than 30 seconds they lost automatically.

"Alright pal, let's go. Rhyhorn, to battle!" Irving's Rhyhorn popped out of her pokeball and charged into the field, knocking a crabby into the air and knocking out a damaged swinub about to finish off its enemy graveller. 

The nearly-defeated graveller showed its thanks to Rhyhorn by curling up into a ball and attacking her with Rollout. The graveller's trainer grinned as he saw rhyhorn stopped by graveller's attack. An opportunistic trainer took advantage of the deadlock by ordering his gloom to take out out ground pokemon with a single razorleaf. Sharp leaves were launched out of gloom's head, but instead of 2 defeated rock pokemon only one was struck by the attack. 

"What the..." The gloom's trainer could hardly believe it, but in the next second rhyhorn appeared behind his gloom, suffering only a scratch from the attack. "That was close, wasn't it pal?" Irving said, grinning. "Now, use ice fang."

A coat of frost formed around rhyhorn's teeth. She chomped down on the gloom's back, and shook her head violently until it was knocked out. Rhyhorn dropped the defeated gloom to the ground and charged to the nearest enemy, a makuhita who just defeated a machop with close combat.  "Rhyhorn, Agility." Irving ordered. Rhyhorn disappeared from sight once again, appearing in front of the makuhita faster than it can react. "Now, horn attack!" Rhyhorn smashed her head into the makuhita and sent it crashing towards its trainer.

There were now 2 pokemon left standing at block 3. On one side was Irving's Rhyhorn, and on the other a Ratata. Irving almost felt sorry for the poor thing, having to face a powerhouse like his Rhyhorn. "Um...are you sure you want to continue?" He asked the ratata's trainer. "I don't want my Rhyhorn to squash your pokemon..."

"Shut up!" The trainer yelled defiantly. "My ratata is the top percentage of all ratata! Alright Ratata, tackle!" The fearless ratata charged towards Rhyhorn, completely intent on finishing her off with her mighty tackle attack.

Well if he were that confident, then let the fight continue. "Rhyhorn, Rock Blast." Rocks began to be thrown out into the air with a powerful stomp on the ground by Rhyhorn. 3 rocks crash into Ratata in quick succesion, followed by a tackle from Rhyhorn herself. The poor ratata is left flat on the ground as Irving was declared winner of Block 3.


Other people around the park were being declared the victor as well. In Block 1 a young man in dark blue tights stood alongside his Wartorle. Block 2's winner was a familiar person, as it was the same girl Irving met yesterday. Her Banette was dancing around her, juggling a couple of pokeblocks as it did so. Block 4's winner was a caped man who was rewarding his Vibrava's win with a poffin. Block 5 saw Billie triumphant with his poochyena. The trainers who fought in block 6 all swooned and cheered as the winner and her Kirlia left the field. Block 7's winner was the masked figure who accompanied Professor Moveset yesterday. The masked figure had a Starmie out, stoic and expressionless like its master. The 8th block was a mess, but once Irving saw a young man with a strawhat doing a victory dance with his aipom and a young woman and her castform facepalming in embarrassment he knew at once who it was, and why the field at block 8 would need some serious repair later.

"Attention competitors!" One of the registrars said with a loudspeaker, so everyone in the park could here. "Preliminaries are over! Here are the winners for each block. For block 1, Theo! Block 2,Sally! Block 3, Irving! Block 4, Zipo! Block 5, Billie! Block 6, Colette! Block 7, O! And Block 8, Luffy! The main tournament's first round will begin in 4 hours, at Cirus Falls! Match-ups will be announced in an hour before first round begins! That is all!"


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2010)

Sho held his Charmeleon tight. He opened his eyes in time to watch the Tropius fall unconscious at his feet. It looked like that Infernape had come to the rescue after all. Shosuke glanced up at the trainer and nodded his head, standing up. He held Charmeleon, who's tail's fire had dimmed to a dull glow. *"I need to get him to a pokecenter.."* He said. He glanced over behind the fallen Tropius and saw the Larvitar whom Drake had saved. It saw that the danger had been extinguished and took a few steps forward towards them. It looked like it would be alright, but it seemed to want to see if Drake would be too. *"You want to come too?"* Shosuke asked it, and it nodded it's head. *"Lar-vi-taar!"* it said seriously.

Shosuke nodded and turned around, and the Larvitar hopped up onto his back, gripping his shirt from behind. *"Listen... thanks for the help. We wouldn't have made it without you"* Sho said to the other trainer. *"I'm going to go the pokecenter back in Northwind, do you want to come? Unless you have something better to do I mean."* Hopefully the stranger didn't think it too deeply, Sho was just trying to be friendly towards the person who had just saved both his and his Charmeleon's life.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 6, 2010)

*Tsuna*

The boy smiled as Sho nodded as sign that he was okay,then heard something about going to the pokecenter,it was going to delay more, but this was a hurry"I´ll go with you....Thought when I´m sure that your charmeleon is okay I have to go, I´m planning to be at Artic flora for tomorrow´s morning and I need to take the train"he said explaining his situation as Blaze who was already next to him nodded"Also I guess our Mijumarus need to be checked too".

After that they ran to the pokecenter where the nurse greeted them but saw charmeleon´s condition_"Hurry up!"_she said.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2010)

Sho nodded at the boy, whom he then realized he didn't know his name. As they ran towards Northwind, Sho inquired the boy, his name, his pokemon, his home town. When finally they got the the pokecenter, the heat had really gotten to him. He was sweating, a lot, and really needed to clean his clothes. A bath would be nice too. They sat in the waiting room as his Charmeleon was checked, when he suddenly remember Flood also needed to be checked up on. *"Oh! Right, our Mijumarus!"* He exclaimed, jumping up and running to the counter, handing the Nurse joy his pokeball. *"I have a Mijumaru in there... could you give it a look?"* he asked her politely. She smiled softly and nodded, taking the pokemon to the back room. 

Sho turned around and sat back next to the boy, and asked if he could travel with him, and would he wait for his Charmeleon to heal. He explained that he was planning on heading towards the Crossroad Bluffs anyways and it would be nice to travel with someone for a bit. He planned on heading towards Suofreight to fight the first Gym Leader there. *"I've done a ton of research"*, he exclaimed, *"The guy's name is Mirage... he's a total ghoul. All ghost type pokemon. There's a pretty thick forest around the town but I think I can make it through on my own... plus, I hear the forest could even be haunted!"* He waited for the boys answer, when all of a sudden the light switched off in the work-room. Nurse Joy came out with three pokeballs, and handed two of them to Sho. 

*"Here are your pokemon back, they're in perfect health! We hope you have a nice day now!"* She said, as she also gave the other trainer a pokeball. Sho smiled at his pokeballs and clicked them to his waist, then glanced back towards the other trainer. *"So what do you say? Can I go with you until the bluffs?"*


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 6, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He was waiting to know charmeleon´s status, as the Nurse was taking care of Rack and sho´s Mijumaru,the heard Sho asking him if they could travel together, and explained what his destination was"It´s okay for me"he said smiling, he wasn´t going to reach Artic flora on time like that but he could see Yuki whereever by a coincidence or not.

"Here are your pokemon back, they're in perfect health! We hope you have a nice day now!" She said, as she also gave the other trainer a pokeball. Sho smiled at his pokeballs and clicked them to his waist, then glanced back towards the other trainer. *"So what do you say? Can I go with you until the bluffs?"*

" as I said it´s okay, it´s better to travel with someone else than traveling alone"he said and started to walk to the exit being followed by blaze and with Rack on his shoulder.


----------



## Young Master (Oct 7, 2010)

"Arcanine, Eevee, Lets Go!" Kenji yelled as he called his pokemons out. Likewise, Haruhi called out a Skarmory and a Mukrow. "Looks like your at a disadvantage," Kenji motioning to her Skarmory. Haruhi chuckles in response, "You will see how much of an advantage I already have."

"Skarmory, Murkrow, Shadow Formation!" Haruhi yelled. Skarmory Splitted into 5 different image, and Murkrow just completely disappeared. "Shadow Formation," Kenji mumbled to himself, he's seen a Attack like this before. One of the pokemon creates Images and the second one hides behind the image, that way both pokemon can attack without giving away their position. A frightening strategy. The best couse of plan would to attack all of the Skarmory, eventually you will either hit the real one or the Murkrow. But the problem was Murkorw's ability. If Kenji attacked all the Image, but Murkrow had a technique to counter it, then Kenji would be in deep water. "Well, you gonna do something?" Haruhi taunted.

Kenji grinned, "Of course, Arcanine use Ember on the far left Skarmory, Eevee you do the same with a Swift to the Far tight. And move towards the middle one." Both of the pokemon fire off their attacks, moving towards the middle one. "Anytime now," Kenji thought to himself, "Murkrow or Skarmory will attack, and that will be my chance." As Kenji predicted, Skarmory popped out of the Middle Image. "Eevee use..." Kenji's cut off when Murkrow flew down from above, "Murrrrr," it bellowed as its Aerial Ace hits Eevee, knocking him towards Arcanine. "What!?" Kenji questioned as the Murkrow landed near Skarmory. "Hehehehe," Haruhi giggled, "You seem to have known this technique. It was originally created by my older brother. But I have perfected it. Your counter would've worked if you had been fighting any other type of pokemon. But with Flying-Types, this is impossible to predict if I will attack from the sky, or from the image"

Kenji's Eevee stands up with little effort, the attack didn't seem to do too much damage to him. "It doesn't matter," Kenji replied confidently. "As long as I know how the trick works. I can counter it." Haruhi smiles, "We will see. Skarmory, Murkrow, Shadow Formation." "Not a chance," Kenji retaliated, "Arcanine, use Flamethrower at Eevee." Haruhi's eyes widened, "Are you crazy?" Kenji grins cockily back, "Not completely. Eevee, use Protect on yourself, but allow the fire to graze the edge of your barrier. And use tackle on all the images." "Murkrow, Fly!" Haruhi yelled as the crow pokemon took up to the sky. "Perfect," Kenji murmured, "Eevee, release the Protect and use Shadow Ball. Arcanine you too, use Flamethrower on Murkrow." Before Murkrow had a chance to do a mid-air evasion, the Shadow Ball was already closing in on it. "Skarmory, use Sandstorm," Haruhi countered, a large wave of sand blocked both attacks. "So close," Kenji said, a little dissapointed. All four pokemon returned to their trainers side. "That was dangerous," Haruhi said, relieved, "Well, I think its time to end this, wouldn't you say?" Kenji nods in agreement, "I think so as well. And I plan to end this in one shot."

"Arcanine, don't allow Skarmory to use Double Team. Keep him busy with your Flamethrower." Kenji started, "Eevee, while Skarmory is distracted, use Swift." As the fire kept Skarmory on its feet, Eevee closed in on it, and used Swift. "Murkrow, use Wing Attack on Eevee." Haruhi ordered. The crow pokemon came at an amazing speed towards Eevee. "Eevee, Protect." Kenji yelled at the last second, just barely getting it up before the Murkrow smashed into the barrier. "Murkrow!" Haruhi yelled as her pokemon fainted. Kenji flinched, he didn't expect that to happen, but it was to his advantage. "Now, Eevee, Arcanine, attack Skarmory." With its partner down, and its fatigue drain from dodging the flamethrower, Skarmory got knocked-out. Bringing Kenji his first badge, and his first step to the Sairu Region League.

* * * * * * * * * 

_Moments Later...._

"This is the Honor Badge," Haruhi presented to Kenji, "Proof that you defeated the Merri Town Gym Leader." Kenji accepted it proudly. "Thank you," he replied, "You were a great opponent, if I hadn't gotten that lucky KO from your Murkrow hitting my Eevee's Protect at High-speed. I would've lost." "Luck is also apart of skills," she replied, "You won with your own powers." Kenji chuckled, "For a little girl, you sure are mature." Haruhi blushed, "Whats that suppose to mean? As you said it was all luck!" Kenji smiles as he watched Haruhi yell at him. "I'm beggining to like this region," Kenji thought to himself.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 7, 2010)

*Nick...*

A lump formed in Nick's throat as Yuki hugged him, he wasn't sure how to react at the change in the young woman.  ?I missed you too Yuki.?  His arms wrapped around her but the gentle moment was short lived, Nick immensely regretted letting his guard down as his life seemed to be slowly going away.  ?Yuuukkkiiii...? his voice was hoarse and he clutched at the scar that now seemed to be his undoing.  ?I...can't....breath....? his feet moved trying to release the pressure as the girl continued to drag him around the town for some reason.


*Rin...*

A laugh escaped the girl as Simon saluted her.  ?I'm not that bad.?  Rin giggled as he left the room to get the supplies, grateful for once that it wasn't all on her shoulders, as it would have been with Yuki.  ?Oh!  Yuki!?  Rin exclaimed remembering that she saw her sister when the came into town.  ?We can make our phone call home...?  Rin grabbed her scarf and through it around her neck quickly before grabbing the hand made red sweater, Issani had given her before they left.

?Okay...where would she be...?  Rin bounded out of the building and looked around the town, it wasn't huge so it shouldn't take long to find her sister.  Unfortunately, Yuki seemed to have disappeared into thin air.  ?This is great.?  the girl groaned, kicking a pile of a snow.  A small ball formed and flew forward smacking someone in the butt.

?Hey...?  a brown haired boy said looking over his shoulder than gave a grin before turning his eyes to the girl on his arm.  ?Yuki look it's Rin!?  Nick waved and began to turn.

?WHAT?!?  Yuki exclaimed, first practically snapping Nick's arm with the pressure of her grip, then sent him flying into a huge snow drift, the boy disappearing into it's depths.  ?RIN!? the dark haired girl exclaimed looking down at her best friend.

Rin's lips twitched as she fought the grin that was attempting to spread across her face.  ?Were you cuddling-?

?NO!?  Yuki continued to yell in her embarrassment, her cheeks bright red, the small drifting flakes melting so fast they caused puffs of steam as they made contact.  

?You were.?  the smile was growing but Rin continued to fight the emotion.

?NO!?

?Yes.?

?NO!?

?Yes.?

?NO!?

?Yes.?

?NO I WASN'T CUDDLING WITH NICK!  I DON'T LIKE HIM THAT WAY!  I ALMOST SLIPPED AND GRABBED ON FOR SUPPORT!?

People began to look in their direction because Yuki's voice was so shrill, panicked, and loud.  ?Well it just seemed...?

?NO!  IT WASN'T HOW IT LOOKED!?

?Okay.?  Rin reached up and put a finger in her ear and shook her hand slightly.  ?Mind toning down a bit?  If that is what you said happen, then that is what happened.?  The huge smile on Rin's face betrayed her belief in that statement but the girls let it go as the truth.

?IT Was...?  Yuki turned down her voice now, causing people to shrug it off and go about their day.

?How have you been?  What has been going on??  Rin asked before walking over and putting out a hand to help Nick out of the snow bank.  

?Thanks.?  Nick said grasping her hand and pulling himself out of the snow, though he looked at Yuki with huge eyes, afraid to even go near her.  ?I think I will let you guys catch up.  I'll..I'll...I have to check on something.? 

Rin laughed as Nick scampered away, trying with much difficulty not to slip in the snow.  ?So...what happened??  Rin asked grabbing Yuki's hand and dragging her toward a small restaurant.  ?Come on we will talk it over while we eat.?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

Sho smiled and began to walk out the door as well. As he got outside the sun was beginning to set. He took in a breath of fresh air and stretched, then reached back to scratch his back and found an ungodly hard surface. *"WHAT IN THE WORLD"* He yelled as he frantically grabbed the thing on his back and threw it on the ground in front of him. He must've caught Tsuna's attention, and when the dust settled, he saw a little Larvitar's big eyes staring back at him. *"Oh!"* He exclaimed as he remembered the little guy. "Hey, Charmeleon is fine, so you can go home now!" Sho smiled as he spoke to the little guy, who's injuries had all but faded. The Larvitar stood there like a statue, unmoving and rigid. 

Sho blinked a few times, then tried thinking of what the Larvitar could want. He thought about it for a second, and then smiled. *"Maybe... do you want to battle?"* He asked. Immediately the Larvitar's eyes lit up and it nodded. *"You want to battle my Charmeleon, don't you?"* Sho asked, a shiver going up his spine. *"Drake just got healed, so I'm gonna keep him back for a bit... but you can take on my Mijumaru, can't ya?"* He asked sarcastically. The Larvitar growled competitively, and Sho smirked again. *"We'll be just a sec Tsuna, feel free to watch the match!"* And with that, he unhooked Flood's pokeball, and let it go. *"Flood, lets do this!"* He cried as the Mijumaru popped out raring to go. It hadn't had a battle in a few days and it was ready. 

The Larvitar jumped back a few feet and smirked. *"Flood, lets start this off with a tackle!, but use a Water gun to get there faster!"* Mijumaru turned it's back on the Larvitar and blew a stream of water out it's mouth at the ground, rocketing him towards the pokemon. Larvitar jumped out of the way, avoiding the tackle attack, and came back just as quick with a powerful loud Screech. Flood covered it's ears as it fell to the ground in pain. *"Flood! Come on we got this!"* A bit dazed, Flood tried standing but was immediately met with a strong Bite attack from Larvitar. *"Hold in there Flood! Use Shell Blade to block it's teeth!"* 

Mijumaru drew the shell off it's chest and swung it against Larvitar's bite attack, parrying it and throwing him back some feet. Larvitar growled but flinched from the damage, and that's when Sho took his moment. *"Alright Mijumaru lets finish this! Get in close for another shell blade!"* Mijumaru ran up lightning fast to the Larvitar and raised it's shell, but Larvitar new better than that. It opened it's mouth and caught the shell between it's teeth, blocking and holding them both to that one spot. _'Perfect'_ Sho thought to himself. *"Go for it Flood! Water Gun!"* Larvitar's eyes widened as it realized what was happening. Mijumaru took a deep breath and a stream of water flew point blank at the stuck Larvitar, and the battle was over. Larvitar bounced off the ground a few times, beaten, but beaten fairly. Sho reached in his backpack and grabbed a regular pokeball, and tossed it at the Larvitar. "Gotcha!" he yelled, hoping the pokemon stayed secure and snug in it's pokeball.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Oct 7, 2010)

*Ares*

Ares sat down under a tree with a pokeball that contained his new begginer pokemon. The proffeser had some ineresting pokemon but in the end he choose Mudkip the water type. He picked up the pokeball and let it out."Mudkip" it said happily. Ares just looked at it. It was time for a little training. He stood up."C'mon lets go." he told it and walked of with mudkip following him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 8, 2010)

*Agua Lake, Same old Song and Dance*

 *Agua Lake~~​*
 ?Look alive. Return with a Leaf Storm! Luxio follow with Shockwave!? was the command given after William's combined attack hit. The Turtwig, although he looked like he took the worse of the large ice attack was the first to counter. Multicolored leaves swirled around the small Grass type before they fired off toward the Snorlax and Wartortle. With a bit of a goofy grin WIlliam's Wortortle done as he was taught, with a cartwheel he is behind the large body of Snorlax. The large Pokemon takes the blow head on, the attack caused the behemoth of a Pokemon to stumble a step or two back. But it got something it wanted out of the exchange too.

Stretching one of its arms out as the attack swirled around him, Snorlax snatches some of the Magic Leaves out of the air. With a -chomp!!- the large Pokemon eats the leaves while William relays his next order, * "Wartortle. Use Protect. "Snorlax, barrel through that Shockwave and show Luxio what happens when you mess with a larger, stronger Pokemon. Ice Punch!"* is the commands given.  "-Gulp!- Lax!" Snoralx replies as he starts to get his large frame in motion. Behind the charging Snorlax, Wartorte with a bite agrees,  "Wartortle!" it chimes in as it holds both arms out, a multicolored dome forms around the small Pokemon. 

-Bzzt, Bzzt!-

Largely ignoring the electricity Snorlax burst through the Shockwave running past Turtwig. The ground seemed to shake in the wake of Snorlax's rapid steps. Pulling his arm back the Shockwave reaches Wartortle, but harmlessly bonces off and goes around the Protective barrier that had been put up in place. * "Wartortle, Rapid Spin."* William commands as Snorlax's fist wrapped in a light blue glow and is pulled behind the large Pokemon. Distracted by the attack happening to Luxio, Turtwig doesn't hear William's second command nor dose he realizes the Wartortle is charging him,  "Tortle!" the Pokemon cries as he withdraws his head, limbs and tail into his shell. Then using water pressure the shell is thrown into a rapid spinning motion. With a echoed thud it slams into Turtwig causing the small Grass Pokemon to stumble. 
*
Artic Flora Town; Gym~~​*
"Well that has to be the biggest Magikarp I think I've ever seen." Akoiji says with a slight grin as he looks over the large Magikarp. "Well since your going with bulky and the beast. I think I'll go with speed and enthusiasm." Akoiji says as he pulls two Pokeballs from behind his back, one in each hand. "Go." he says as he presses the buttons on the Pokeballs and throws them to the ground. "Weavile!", "Swine!" his two Pokemon say as they appear on the field from the light that cascaded from the Pokeballs. In a instant the Weavile is atop the larger Piloswine. 

*Begin!*

The Referee says as he drops his arm from it's position above his head. "Alright, lets get this party started. Shown them the inhospitably of the winter! Weavile, Ice Beam. Pilloswine, Powdered Snow!" Akoiji commands as he lazily slinks his hands into his pockets. "Swine, Weavile!" his two Pokemon chant as they attack. Snow drifts around Piloswine as the Weavile opens it's mouth. As the beam of ice is fired the Powdered Snow wraps around it making the large attack look like an incoming drill.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 8, 2010)

Looking as a Weavile and a Piloswine appeared Simon started analyzing his opponent in his head right away. The general idea here was that Weavile was a fast and nimble pokemon, while Piloswine was more durable and heavier then his partner, physically stronger but much slower. But Simon knew one thing he had on them, the weakness to fire, and that was where he looked to capitalize in this one. But before he could launch an attack an ice beam and powder snow combo came his way, looking like the giant drill from Gurren Laggan. And it landed, hitting Dragonair and forcing her back as his Charizard went into the air, avoiding the attack mostly and closing in on their two opponents fast. But as Simon launched his attack he realized that he had to watch Dragonair more in this one, as he was weak to ice type attacks, and that was probably what Aokiji would try to capitalize on, so he couldn't hold back.

"Nova Fire Blast! Dragonair, return the favor with Dragon Rush."

The command for Dragonair, was said in a lower tone so Aokiji couldn't quite hear it, and therefore wouldn't be sure of the attack type and would focus on avoiding Nova's attack instead. And as the flying fire pokemon launched a big wave of fire at the two opponents from the air, Dragonair recovered a bit and was picking up speed fast, and going for Pilosine, because she had a speed advantage on the fur ball. However despite the seemingly reckless way of attacking both Simon and his Dragonair were well aware of the weakness to ice type attacks, and didn't plan on falling into Aokiji's advantage. This was actually quite an interesting match up, as both sides had an advantage and a weakness against their opponent. And even though he have had more areas in which he could beat Aokiji's pokemon, Simon was sharp as he looked closely and focused on the battle and what was going on.


----------



## Burke (Oct 8, 2010)

Luxio managed to give himself some upward momentum by jumping; lessening the brunt force of the attack, but the ice still had its effect. He landed, stumbled, and winced at the freeze.

?Luxio, use Charge.? Sam issued

?Luuuux? He murmured as electricity built up around him, heat emanated from the electricity he was building up, warming him in the process.

Turtwig too stumbled back after Wartortle?s attack, water covering his body.

?Turtwig, use Absorb!?

?Twig!? He said as his body began to glow. The moisture from Wartortle?s attack seeped into his shell; this was met with a revitalizing sensation. 

?Now Turtwig, use Strength, push Snorlax backwards.?

?T-twig? he hesitated, but quickly charged, and planted his head on Snorlax?s stomach. 

?Laaax.? He smiled, it kind of tickled. He looked down thinking of how yummy that walking cob salad would taste. Then, to his surprise, Snorlax was forced to take a step back as Turtwig kept moving forward. Snorlax kept sliding back, but nothing damaging was taking place.

"Twiiiiiig!" He strained.

?Luxio, use Discharge on Snorlax.?

?Lux lux lux lux lux!? it charged forward with electricity spewing from its fur.

Luxio jumped into the air, and hit square on the forehead of the off balance Snorlax with a powerful Discharge.

?Laaaax!? he cried as he took thundering steps backwards. Before he lost all balance, Snorlax managed to get his footing.

?Snorlaax...? He sighed as he rubbed his head. He had a headache now, he was still feeling quite hungry, and he was starting to get angry.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Oct 8, 2010)

"Water Gun!" Ares commanded as his mudkip shot water at some cans. They were practicing acurracy. "Now Mud Slap" he said."Mud" his mudkip said hurling mud at a tree. They had been traing for two hours already with no rest. He had oran berries just to replenesh energy."Rest time" he said sitting down down. His mudkip followed."Sorry for pushing so hard." he said. Mudkip just looked at him happily. They sat down for a few minutes until they heard a rustle in the bushes. They both got ready for what was coming. Out of the brush stepped out a ninetails who looked injured. As ares tried to get near it it growled at him. He stepped back. It was probaly scared. It stood there growling then collapsed. Ares and Mudkip rushed towards it."Are you ok?" he asked. It didn't answer. He reached for his bag and took out a sirtrus berry. "Mudkip fill this water please" he asked it and it did filling a bowl with water. He looked at it the ninetales. It looked like it was attacked but by what? He took out a potion and sprayed it on it. The pokemon center was to far to take it so he'd treat it here. He knew a little about treating pokemon. After the potion he left the water bowl there and a sirtrus berrry next to it as he and Mudkip moved to a tree near by to give it room.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2010)

Irving and Billie celebrated their victories with lunch at the same deli they had met earlier. Both trainers waited for their persim pie while they talked about their battles. Irving told in great detail a rough summary of his Rhyhorn's victory, which consisted of the candorite pokemon trampling everyone she fought with speed you'd never expect from someone as large and heavy as her. Billie in turn spun a yarn about how his poochyena played the other pokemon in block 5 against each other, tiring them out and then finishing them off with when they were weak. "And he didn't bite my in the leg at the end of the fight like he always does." Billie said, ending his story.

"Haha, your poochyena reminds me a bit of my Rotom." Irving said. Sure, Rotom didn't electrocute him anymore, but cleaning up after Rotom's antics was difficult and tiring.

While they talked about their adventures, 2 familiar faces entered the deli with their pokemon. The first was an orange-haired woman who walked confidently into the restaurant. The second was the young man with the strawhat who had won in the preliminaries just like they did, grinning like an idiot. 

"Wow...that girl's pretty cute." Billie said, blushing. 

"Hey, Luffy, Nami! Over here!" Irving stood up and waved towards his friends.

Nami ran towards Irving and gave him a hug. "Irving! How've you been?"  

"Great." He replied. "How about you guys?"

"AWESOME!" Luffy ran up behind them and wrapped everyone, a now standing Billie included, around his arms in a group hug. "We fought those Team Mystic guys in Suofreight! It was awesome."

"Luffy, let us go!" Nami said, annoyed. "Anyway, why don't we all have lunch together?"

The 4 trainers sat down around the table, swapping stories about their adventures while eating persim pie. Billie started first by speaking of how he and his pokemon bravely fended off Team Mystic's attack on Arctic Flora and eventually saved the entire town by redirecting an avalanche, which incidentally was the point where his swinub evolved, and after that he fought and caught a nasty arbok that's been terrorizing a family trying to set up a permanent pokemon center in Crossroads bluff. Nami recounted how she and Luffy along with some friends of theirs defeated a group of rogue manectric that kidnapped some baby eevees, ending in an epic fight with some Team Mystic goons and after that against a mysterious legendary pokemon with lightning powers. Luffy's story was competely incomprehensible, but apparently it was about monkey pokemon from Isshu and bowling. Irving in turn shared them the tale of his encounter with Team Mystic in tower forest, and his battle against the giant tyranitar in Candor. 

"But it's not my fault that we got banned from the Safari zone!" Luffy protested. "Besides those mystery darmas had it coming!"

"We are not going to talk about that, or any other incidents that causes me to lose money anymore!" Nami screamed. "So what do you guys think of the other guys who won the preliminaries?"

"It doesn't matter Nami!" Luffy yelled. "I'll beat them all!"

"The guy with the dragon pokemon looks pretty strong." Billie interrupted akwardly.

"He is." A young woman sitting behind them said. "Trainer Zipo's from a clan of dragon tamers who live in Johto. He's here to prove himself to his clan by defeating the sairu league from what I hear." Next to the young woman the same fire caterpillar Irving saw yesterday climed up its seat and eyed Irving and the others curiously. 

"Hey, I remember you from the pokemon center." Irving said. "Congratulations by the way on getting into the main tournament."

"Thank you. My name is Sally. I've been travelling around the region at the request of a friend, and from my travels I've heard a lot of stories about brave trainers doing incredible deeds. In fact I've heard stories about everyone in this tournament. Any of you want to hear?" She asked.

"Yes, at once!" Nami said suddenly. This was the perfect moment to gather information about their competitors. If they could get enough info on them the chances of Luffy winning that expensive TM would increase ten-fold. 

Sally was quite surprised and felt a little suspicious by Nami's eagerness, but told what she knew nonetheless. "The winner of the first block, Theo, used to dive to the bottom of the sea with his family to harvest clamperl pearls, until a group of thieves destroyed their boat. He's currently hunting down the people who ruined his family's business. Colette's a performer who's steadily growing in popularity. Just last week she beat a group of mystic goons who were threatening her fans."  

"And what about you?" Billie asked. "What's your story?"

Sally placed some money on her table and picked up her fire caterpillar pokemon. "I'm just a girl who likes learning stories. Though I did beat some nasty criminals when I was Domino, but that's another story."

"And what about that O guy?" Nami asked. "You know anything about that guy?"

Sally stood up and walked towards the exit. "It's the first time I've seen that guy, sadly. All I know is that O's really strong. He's the one in his block before everyone else. I'll watch out for him if I were you."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Oct 9, 2010)

After a while the Ninetales was still sleeping so Ares decided to leave returning mudkip to his pokeball and leaving in to the woods. It would have been cool to catch the Ninetales but he didn't want it when it was defensless. As he walked a tangela appeared. He looked at it. The tangela then suddenly attacked using poison powder. Ares quickly ran but more tangela appeared and surrounded him using poison powder too. He was in trouble until a green barrier surrounded him. He turned around to see a Ninetales probaly the one he helped behind him.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 10, 2010)

" I choose Tsutarja." Said Yuri finally. She gave it alot of thought. Yuri just wasn't that good with those kinds of things. She looked at every possibility and every scenario. She tried to look at their personality, abilities and even cuteness( she is girly that way ). But once she decided it would be smooth sailing. Until another big decision came up. 

"Great!" Said the tired professor. 

" Thanks alot! " She said then turning her back on the professor. She was so excited to be with her pokemon. She couldnt just stay there and listen. Besides she already knows everything and anything about pokemons.

Once outside she quickly released her pokemon.

" Hi there! " Said Yuri.

" Tsutarja! " He said introducing himself.

" Im Yuri. "

" Tsutarja! "

And with this their journey began!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Oct 11, 2010)

"What he?" he said then looked around. The barrier kept the poison out. It looked like safegaurd. Suddenly the Ninetails shot fire to repel the Tangela and began tugging at Ares's shirt. Looks like it wanted him to follow it so he did. They ran for what felt like hours but it was probaly a few minutes. He tried to catch his breath after they stopped. He looked at the Ninetales"Thank you." he said. He happily yellped"Ninetales!" He smiled and petted it. He stood up. He'd better go and begin training. As he walked he heard the Ninetales yelp sadly. He looked at it. It looked sad."Sorry i can't stay." he said seriously. It wimpered and walked over to him."What do you want to come or what?" he asked sarcastically but the Ninetales took it serious and happpily waved its long nine tails. He raised an eyebrow."Really?"
It yelped happily. He sighed then pulled out a pokeball. He wanted one but this one didn't put up a fight. Oh well. He threw a pokeball and it happily went it. He picked it up. He'd probaly lose to it with a new mudkip. Oh well. At least he has a new pokemon.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2010)

An hour past after Sally left Irving and his friends. Truth be told her information didn't exactly give them a detailed analysis of their rivals' tactics, but at least they knew how tough an enemy they were going up against. 

"We gotta watch out for that Zipo guy. I've heard stories about how the dragon tamers of Johto are the best there is." Billie said as they walked back to the park.

"Yeah, but that O guy is more dangerous if you ask me." Nami said. "I've never seen anyone take out several pokemon with one shot like that guy did. Even the trainers were looked beaten up after the match."

The thought of being utterly beaten with little effort was a frightening one for Billie. "I hope I don't have to fight him in the first round." 

On the other hand, Luffy seems unafraid of the prospect of fighting O at all. In fact, he seemed eager to beat the mysterious trainer down. "Doesn't matter! I'll beat that guy in the first round!" 

While the others were talking about the formidable O and Zipo, Irving's attention was focused on the mysterious benefactor who gave him his Monozu, as well as that fire caterpillar Sally had. While he appreciated having a new pal in his team, the circumstances in which he acquired Monozu seems highly suspect. Could it have been given by Professor Moveset as a gift? Was it from a member of the League? Or perhaps someone with a sinister purpose? Whoever it was, he needed to know why he was given such a rare pokemon.

After a short while the group arrived in waterfall. Several townspeople were already taking seats on bleachers, while others were clearing a field normally reserved for tourists viewing the waterfall. There was a separate row exclusively for contestants, and already the others were waiting for the first round to begin. Irving, Billie and Luffy took their places next to the others, and waited paitiently for first round to begin. Moments later, Professor Moveset stepped into the field, a microphone in his hand. 

"Good afternoon everyone. Today, we'll be starting the first round of our little competition. Many trainers have joined this tournament, but in the end only 8 managed to get into the first round! Who among these talented few will attain victory!? Ladies and gents, let's find out!" The crowd roared in applause as Moveset left the field. 

Moveset handed the mike over to a large man who ran the pokemart, who would serve as announcer for the tournament. "Trainers Billie and Sally, please step into the field!"

"Good luck pal." Irving told his friend.

Billie got off his seat nervously and turned towards Irving. "Thanks. Hope I won't need it."

Both Billie and Sally walked out of the bleachers and stood at opposite sides. The announcer stood at the southern side of the field, mike in hand. "TRAINERS, BEGIN!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Oct 11, 2010)

Ares sat down. What would he do now? He guessed maybe battling a gymleader would be good but he wasn't sure he could beat his towns gym leader. She was tough. As he pondered it Ninetales broke out of its pokeball."What is it?" he asked it. It just sat there next to him. He sighed. Oh well. He wouldn't force it back into its pokeball. He knew he wouldn't want to be forced into a place either. What would he do? As he thought Ninetales lied down next to him.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 11, 2010)

" Vine Whip!!!! " screamed Yuri.

Quickly after Tsutarja performed the attack on a log. This was the last log of around ten. Yuri was very strict about training and did it in a very organized manner. Her goal for this excercise was to get perfect aim and control over the attack. But for Tsutarja this wan't that hard of a task. He alrready mastered this attack and some others. He was truly a born fighter.

" You're something special!" she said kneeling down patting his head. " Im really lucky to have you. You and I are gonna be great! " Those were words that Yuri knew would boost Tsutarja confidence in himself. But still they were true. 

Tsutarjas eyes shined and replied with a simple " Tsutarja! "

After a brief momment of silence...

" I think I heard something. "

It was probably a wild pokemon. Yuri thought this was a great opportunity to show off their skills. So they went after it.

Only a few seconds passed before they found it. It was a Teddiursa. This would be a piece of cake.

" Tackle! "

And un a swift motion Tsutarja flew from on side to the other. Hitting the Teddiursa directly. He was knocked out instantly.

" Yes we win! " 

_Growl_

Yuri and Tsutarja looked behind to find a colossal Ursaring! Yuri quickly jumped behind Tsutarja and got into fighting position.

" This will be the true test! " 

They were alittle scared. But new they were prepared. No one spoke until...

" Tackle! "

Tsutarja following orders jumped. But the colossal Ursaring was no match and counterd hitting Tsutarja. He was send flying. 

" No! "

Tsutarja could barely get up and Ursaring was rabidly running towards him. 

" Please, I know you can do it! "

The words of motivation pushed Tsutarja to get up. 

" Yes! We can do it! Now Vine Whip! "

In a single trhust Ursaring lost balanced. The a Tackle that ended the battle.

And this would be the end of the beginnig for the long road filled with surprises.


----------



## Burke (Oct 12, 2010)

Turtwig fell back hard, and then rolled onto his feet. 

?Twig...? he winced, his side felt bruised. His body began to glow green as overgrow took effect.

Luxio fared the worst, he fell harder, and due being massively disoriented, he staggered and collapsed. He was obviously unconscious.

?Don?t worry buddy.? Sam sighed as he returned Luxio.

He saw as Snorlax fell back to rest.

?Ugh, great now he?ll be full health.? He pulled out Gabite?s ball. ?I need to focus on that Wartortle... Go Gabite!?

?Gabite!? He felt empowered.

?Quickly, Dragon Rage!? Sam called out.

With jet engine like acceleration, Gabite was on the other side of the battlefield in less than two seconds. The tips of his claws almost touching the dirt as he flew.

?Tortle!? He cried out as Gabite maneuvered around Snorlax?s body.

He dipped his head low, and brought it up sharply under Wartortle?s jaw.

The blow sent Williams Wartortle soaring upwards, flailing all the way.

?Bring him back down to earth!?

"GABITE!"

Gabite turned suddenly, and kicked off of the ground, catching up fast. He clamped, and held onto Wartortle?s shell firmly. He flipped forward, and whipped his head towards the ground, releasing his grip on Wartortle, sending him rocketing him towards the ground near Turtwig.

?Turtwig, tackle, time it!?

?Turrrr...? He reared back, his body aglow.

Wartortle pointed its shell to the ground in anticipation.

?Twig!? His head made contact with Wartortle?s shell, both of their bones rattled.

Wartortle was sent forward, and happened to strike Snorlax?s stomach at an angle. 

?Tortle!!? He cried as he ricocheted off of snorlax, and into the lake.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2010)

Whatever pokemon your opponent chose to use first in a fight would generally give you a good idea of what tactics they had planned. If they used something fast, like Weavile they were looking to strike whatever you had hard and fast. A hefty and durable pokemon like Claydol meant they preferred to scout out whatever you had so they could prepare a counter. If a Skarmory was your enemy's first choice it meant they were aiming to set the field up to their advantage. This was the reason why neither Sally nor Billie had yet to release their pokemon. 2 minutes have passed since the match began, and already the spectators were getting bored. "Anytime now..." The Announcer demanded. Bowing to pressure from the crowd, both trainers relent and release their pokemon. 

"Go, Arbok!" A purple serpent coiled in front of Billie, hissing at Sally as she released her pokemon.

"Psyduck, show your stuff!" By Sally's side a yellow bird holding his head appeared.

"Let's start this! Arbok, Sludge Bomb!" Billie's Arbok spat out globs of venom from his mouth. Psyduck dodged several of the globs, but a few still landed on his feet. The corrosive venom sent spasms of pain through Psyduck's body, causing him to scream at Arbok while he flailed uncontrollably. "Alright, now sink your teeth into him, Crunch!" 

While Psyduck panicked Arbok danced around him, drawing closer and closer until he was wrapped around his body. Then, he reared his head and sunk his fangs into Psyduck's forehead. In his panic Psyduck blasted out large amounts of water, but all that did was drench Arbok.

"I'm sorry my friend." Sally said as she widthrew her pokemon. "Exeggcute, win this one for Psyduck!" 6 seeds with faces appeared in front of Sally, huddled together with their backs turned on each other.

"What's this folks?" The Announcer said. "Sending in a grass type to face a poison type? Not a very good move!"

"Yeah, what's that Sally thinking?" Nami wondered. While Exeggcute could learn psychic attacks they weren't going to be useful against an Arbok that had moves weak against Exeggcute as well as the speed to strike before they could. 

Billie found Sally's choice as confusing as the rest, but he wasn't going to pass out on an easy win. "Sorry, but I'll have to finish this here and now! Arbok, Sludge Bomb!" Arbok reared its neck back to launch another glob of poison, but none came out. "Arbok, what's the matter?" The fight should've been over right now, if only Arbok would follow Billie's order. While this pokemon of his was prone to disobedience, it wasn't like Arbok to just stay coiled up in the middle of the field when an enemy was there to fight. "Alright, then use crunch! You like getting down and dirty, right?!" Even then Arbok refused to budge.

"I'm sorry to say that despite what it may seem Psyduck 'damaged' Arbok more than you think." Sally said confidently. "While it may seemed that all he did was to panic, Psyduck has done a lot more." Even the crowd and the announcer were confused. What exactly had Sally done to prevent Arbok from attacking?

"Got it." Irving said, finding himself grinning at such a clever trick. "That explains all that flailing around Psyduck did." 

"Impressive." Professor Moveset said over a microphone. "Psyduck's unleashed not one, but two disables, one while Arbok spat poison, the other when crunch was used against him." 

Try as Arbok might, Psyduck's disable still forced him to stay in place. He was totally helpless against whatever attack Exeggcute was about to use. Several of the 6 seeds began to jump on top of each other, with the one on top glowing with green energy. The others followed suit, until they became a tower of emerald light that shone throughout the stage. "Solarbeam, Exeggcute." 

A beam of light blasted out of the top-most Exeggcute, striking Arbok and sending him flying towards Billie's side of the field. Arbok stirred for a moment, and even managed to rise up, but eventually he collapsed. "That's impossible! Arbok's poison type how can solar beam do that much damage?" Billie said in disbelief.

"Submersion." Sally said simply. "When Psyduck drenched your Arbok he became vulnerable to grass attacks, just like any water type would be."

"Pretty good. But this fight's just starting! Go, poochyena!" 

"Return, Exeggcute! Your turn, Whishcash!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 13, 2010)

The girls get to a small restaurant with very few people inside.  'Pokemon of all sizes Welcome!' I sign said as they walked in.  “Well that's good.” Yuki says to Rin, who smiles and nods in response.

“How may I help you lovely girls today?” A man says, with a winning smile.

“A table for two people and...10 pokemon.” Rin says, giving a smile back at the man.

“Any pokemon similar to goldeen, or any fish pokemon?” The man asks.

“A lanturn actually.  I don't think anymore than that.” Rin replies, looking at Yuki, who was surprised, then shook her head.

“Alright, table with a pond.” the man says, directing the girls to a table with small lake that could fit a Gyarados.   “Here we have only open water area.” he says, then gives them menus, “We will bring your pokemon food in a moment, while you choose what you want for Lunch.” he smiles again and walks away.

“Thank you sir!” The girls say in unison.  The let out their pokemon, “C'mon out guys!” they say as the pokemon start to appear from their pokeballs.  

“Combusken!”

“Eevee.”

“Ditto!”

“Misdreavus.”

“Laaanturn!”

“Marshtomp!”

“Umbreon.”

“Wucawio!”

“Akeosu!”

“Choroneko.”

“Oooh he's so cute!” Rin says, giggling over Lucario.

Chicky and Kip run over and hug, “Combusken...” Chicky whines disgustedly, arms outstretched while Kip laughs at her disgustment.  Without much notice Chicky lets off a very hot flamethrower.  Kip gets a direct hit, then outstretches her arms, pulls back her head and begins swinging her flippers wildly.  Chicky begins to do the same thing with her arms and talons.  Rin and Yuki giggle at the pair, then Lucario breaks it up, by stepping in between and barking.

“So, what's been up Rin?” Yuki begins, looking at her sister, from there they seemed to loose track of time...

_An Hour Later..._

“I'll pay.” Yuki says, paying for lunch with some of her second place prize money and setting her arm on her bag, feeling it move.  She pulls the egg out of her bag, then looks at Rin, the light blinding them both.

“What should we do?” Rin asks herself.

_'What did the book say...?'_ Yuki whispers, closing her eyes then opening them again.  

“Got it.  Yuki, we need to get a towel, or someth-” Rin says, Yuki getting out the old flannel jacket from her bag.  She then wrapped  it around the egg to keep it warm.  “Now hold it close to you.” 

“Alright...” Yuki says, cuddling the glowing egg.  They then walked into the outside air, and it's form changed, then the glowing faded to a stop.  The small cat-ferret pokemon looks at Yuki, letting off a 'yip' sound, stretching slightly.  “Hi little one...” Yuki whispers, smiling at it, “It's a Zangoose.” Yuki says, looking at Rin.

“You did great Yuki.” Rin says with a chuckle.

“You doubted?” Yuki replies, sticking her tongue out at her sister.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 13, 2010)

*Artic Flora*​
With a piece of paper in his hand Simon reached his destination. As it turns out the black haired boy was having frequent headaches, and it was that he needed glasses as his eyesight was getting bad. And uncle Aokiji was there to help, as a phone call and an immediate appointment with a friend of his fixed all that. And while Simon had the check up, and purchased a pair of glasses he was slowly walking back to the pokemon center, wondering if Rin had a productive and fun day as well. Passing a barber shop the young trainer smiled, he needed to get rid of this stuff in his hair. With a smile on his face, he opened the door, and walking in approached one of the employees.

"Hello, do I need to make an appointment or do you have time for me?"

"Ow hi, ummmm actually one spot opened up ten minutes ago, if you want to I can work on your hair right now?"

"Awesome!"

*Some time later*​
He felt fresh, and different at the same time. The door of the pokemon center opened as Nurse Joy accepted all of his pokemon for the night. Aware that Rin and Simon would set out in the morning she promised to take care of their pokemon until then. She spoke nothing of the change she saw, but a smile suggested that she thought that it was a positive change.

She also told Simon that Rin had come back a while ago, so the trainer opened the door slowly and saw that Rin was in _her_ bed, sound asleep. So walking in, all sneaky, on the tip of his toes Simon went straight to bed, slightly disappointed that he wasn't able to talk to her before they went to sleep, but tomorrow they would go for Argent Peak, so without much waste of time he went to bed, unaware of how this surprise would be accepted by the blond girl.

*Skipping to tomorrow morning...*​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 13, 2010)

*Agua Lake; Single. Double. Triple*

 *[Agua Lake]​*​
With a large splash Wartortle hits the water with speed. Normally this wouldn't phase the feisty Water Type, but the injuries he received from Gabite and Turtwig combined with slamming off Snorlax's iron like skin was a deadly one two punch that made even hitting the surface of Agua Lake painful. William's eyes flash with psychic energy, he knew that if Wartortle wasn't out just yet, it wouldn't take much more to put him down. A few seconds later Wartortle's fluffy ears pop up above the water line and make a rapid b-line toward the shore. Bursting from the water he lands on his two back feet all bothered and highly angry. He bounds around for a second before he slightly calms himself. 

Looking toward the Gabite that had set his pain up he holds both arms high in the air and points his head toward the sky, breathing out with a influx of water he creates a Whirlpool. But as he is about to attack with it, it shatters into a spray as he collapses to the ground, he was out. The adrenaline just had to run its course before the Water Type could register the damage that had been dealt. One of the two Pokeballs that floated around William's head drops into an open hand as Wartortle's eyes go into the swirled knocked out state. A red beam swallows up the unconscious turtle and draws it back into it's Pokeball. 

William looks at it for a moment, touching it to his forehead, he then slides it into an inner coat pocket. Then with a flick of the wrist he drops another Pokeball into his opened left hand, then with a toss it is thrown into the air. It spins rapidly frozen in place for a second before it halts, the center button depresses and a blinding light spills forth. The light expands and grows as an irritating Pressure fills the air, bearing down especially hard on Turtwig and Gabite.  AERO!!!!" Swoop screams as he flaps his powerful wings as he stood in front of Snrolax. * "Double Team, Agility."* William commands. With another ear piercing screech Swoop's body turns white before it blurs into more then a half dozen Aerodactyl. 

* "Attack Pattern Omicron."* William says as the closed Pokeball Swoop came from fell in orbit around his head. With a giant wing beat the seven Swoops blast into the air and begin to rapidly circle above the Gabite and Turtwig. Then as in the initial battle that he and Sam had been in, Swoop began to rapidly feint dive bombing attacks on the two. Gabite not impressed tries to nip at the Aerodactyls, but they stayed just out of reach, and they easily avoided the Razor Leaf that Turtwig fired being so high up and fast. Swoop was proving to be as much as a pain in the ass now as he was then. 

But as Sam's Pokemon couldn't get more flustered the real Swoop in a flash descends rapidly, grabbing Turtwig by his shell. With shift of his hips, Swoop throws himself into a spin. After two or three good rotations it releases Turtwig into the air. The momentum pushes the small grass type into the air for a split second. In the next instant a glowing white wing slams Turtwig to the ground below with authority. Using his spinning momentum Swoop catches Turtwig with a thunderous Wing attack.  "Victory!" Swoop screeches as he flies back up to join his clones.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 13, 2010)

_*Rin...*

*Flashback...*

?It's adorable!?  Rin said peering at the small Zangoose curled in her sister's arms.  ?You need to think of a name for it.?  she reached over and let her hand gently rub the top of his head and scratch softly under his chin.

?Yeah I'll think on that.?  Yuki half scowled and half smiled down at her newest acquisition.  

?Oh!  Since we are together we should call home.  I bet the parental figures are getting worried.?  Rin giggled then sighed thinking of the lecture that would soon come.

?Oh yeah...?  Yuki had exactly the same thought as her closest friend.

The pair made their way quickly to the pokemon center, rushing over to the video phone.  They put in their information and heard a soft ring, then another, and yet another.  The girls exchanged looks, afraid that neither of their parents were at home.  Then the click before a very distracted ?Hello??  

?Dad??  Rin questioned but didn't receive the response she had expected.

?No!  Put that down!?  a brief blur that could have been interpreted as Rin's father rushed passed the screen.  ?Don't mess with -? Then a crash before a yell.  ?Damn it...?    

?Um...Dad?? Yuki pressed moving closer to the screen as she held the small pokemon.

?OH!  Girls!?  it was then the man surfaced completely.  He was disheveled, his hair looked like it had been days since it was brushed, his clothes hung on him and the buttons to his shirt didn't match up right.

?Dad, everything okay??

?Rin!  Yuki...?  Doshi looked at Rin with a wide grin though it faltered and the excitement left his voice as he looked at his stepdaughter.  ?I thought we had a good relationship.  Did you truly want to kill me??

Yuki looked surprised and hurt, glanced at her sister then down at her feet.  ?Dad that's not fair, Yuki would never-?  Rin was cut off as a huge white blur slammed into their dad, taking him off screen.

?No!  No hugs now!  I'm on the phone!?  The voice seemed to grow a bit distant.  

?Dad?!?  Rin was scared looking at the screen then Yuki cringed.

?I see he got there safe and sound.?  Yuki sweat-dropped before quickly explain things to Rin.  ?I sent my abomisnow home to Dad.  Thought he might enjoy it.?

Rin burst out laughing now realizing what was going on, a few more loud crashes and then he came back on to the screen.  ?Yes.  I enjoy him thoroughly.?  His voice dripped with sarcasm then he laughed.  ?Sorry Yuki.  Thank you for the gift.  It's just that he is a bit of a large handful.?

?I could send Lucario home to you.  He could probably help you out.?

?That would be much appreciated.?  a loud bang issued from behind him, causing Doshi to jump, but whatever means he used to restrain the creature was working for the moment.  ?Rin...didn't you say you found a Ditto?  I always wanted one, but I was never lucky enough to find one.  It would be a great help if you sent him along also.?

?Of course Dad.?  Rin bit back the giggles that were attempting to overcome her.

?In return I have a pair of new pokemon that I want you two to take care of.  I will send the balls and you which ever one you grab you raise.  Let me know how they do!?  Again a crash and this time Doshi actually flinched.  ?Oh...that house you found Rin??

?Yeah Dad??

Their father kept looking over his shoulder at every slight noise behind him.  ?I ordered it fixed up since it seems that you and that boy...?  he spit out the last word.  ?Do seem to own it now.  I think when it is finished we should all meet up there.?  Doshi smiled widely when Rin gave a squeal.

?Oh thank you Daddy!?  Rin was ecstatic since she had truly fallen in love with the house.  

?So it's agreed.  And, trust me I could use a vacation.?  Another loud bang and he jumped back.  ?I'll send those pokemon in a moment!?  He began to step back as another crash echoed from the phone.  ?I love you girls!  Your Mom sends her love!  Be careful!?

?We love you too Dad!?  They both said in unison.  ?Tell Mom we love her too!?  They giggled at the fact that their words matched completely.  They started to say bye but the phone went dead.  

?Good job Yuki!?  Rin began to laugh and so did her sister._ 


*Now...*

The evening had been full and exciting, the sisters spent the entire time together, having dinner, getting to know their new pokemon, and just enjoying being together.  All and all it was also rather exhausting to Rin.  She had attempted to stay up and wait for Simon but the simple tasked seemed overly difficult and the girl had fallen asleep long before he had come into their room.  

Beep!  Beep!  Beep!  The small alarm sat on a table between the two twin beds, the sound annoying enough that Rin reached out a hand and smacked the top, causing it to fall silent, at least for a few moments.  A groan escaped her as she pulled the blanket closer but then thoughts of what they were gong to do that day sprang into her head.  

Glancing over the edge of the soft covering Rin saw the lump of her companion, smiling again she stretched.  ?Come on Simon.  We need to get ready!?  The girl had always been a bit of a morning person, much to many people's annoyance, and today was no exception.  Sitting up she looked over at the other bed.  First she noted the pair of glasses resting on the table top, then the blonde hair peeking out from the blue coverlet.  ?Hey!  Who are you?!  You're not suppose to be in here!?  Rin squeaked jumping to feet on the bed.  

?Get out!  Chicky!  Lanturn!  Missy!?  Rin began calling for her pokemon to help her but then remembered they were all snug in their pokeballs with the wonderful Nurse Joy.  The long, loose, blonde hair flung back and forth as Rin whipped her head around looking for some type of weapon.  Grabbing the first thing she could, she sent it flying, the soft white feather pillow crashed into the sleeping guys head.

?What...?  He muttered at the assault and that only egged Rin on.

?Why are you in my room?!  Where is Simon?!  SIMON!?  She yelled for her companion but grabbed another pillow and began to swing it over and over, each time it slammed against the intruder.  As if it wanted to get involved in the fight, the alarm began to beep again.  Rin ignored it, feathers began to flutter around the room, and yet the pillow continued to rain down on the person.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 13, 2010)

And just as he enjoyed the warmth of his bed Simon was woken up slightly by the voice of Rin. Guess it was time to wake up, although he didn't want to get out of bed yet. Well that was one wish that wouldn't come true. Simon could hear Rin calling for her pokemon in the distance, but didn't say anything as they were all with nurse Joy, maybe she had a bad dream or something, so he just continued hugging his pillow and remained turned towards the wall. But a pillow hitting him forced the blond to react.

"What..."



> “Why are you in my room?!  Where is Simon?!  SIMON!”  She yelled for her companion but grabbed another pillow and began to swing it over and over, each time it slammed against the intruder.  As if it wanted to get involved in the fight, the alarm began to beep again.  Rin ignored it, feathers began to flutter around the room, and yet the pillow continued to rain down on the person.



"Ow, ow Rin stop it! It's me!"

The barrage of hits coming from the "armed" girl was relentless. Covering his face with his arms as Rin mounted him on the bed the familiar voice on the now blond Simon called out for mercy. He had no idea what the hell was going on, as he was only half awake by now, although all of his alarm bells started ringing inside his head. The swinging of the pillow slowed down as Rin's red eyes looked at the boys face as he moved his arms away, revealing the same face he always had, but a new hair style and hair color.

"It's me Rin."

He smiled looking up at the girl, tendrils of blond hair falling to the side of his face as the new look slowly sunk in.


----------



## Burke (Oct 13, 2010)

Turtwig landed hard, his body looking quite limp afterwards.

Gabite was slashing at the Aerodactyl clones as he reluctantly awaited orders.

Sam was about to take out another Pok?ball when he heard a noise from Turtwig.

?T ... twig...? He winced as he attempted to stand.

?Buuu...? Pokabu looked on concerned from his hiding place behind Sam.

?Turtwig, cut it out, your in no shape.?
?Tur...twig...twig...? He attempted to sound confident.

?Sorry buddy, your stubbornness will get you hurt more, and I cant have that.? Sam smiled as Turtwig looked down. Sam pulled out Turtwig?s Pok?ball, and put Turtwig in it despite his dislike of them.

?Poka...? He reveled in Turtwig courage and determination.

Sam was about to pull out Toxicroak when Pokabu jumped in front of him.

?Wow, are you sure you want to? This is getting kind of serious...??Bu!? He looked on ahead at the battle.

?Well then,? Sam sighed as he looked up, William was smiling in the way that he did, ?I wont be stopping you buddy, welcome to the team.?

?Poka!? He waited for a command.

?Hmm, we need to clear the air first. Gabite, Sandstorm!?

?Gabite!? He called out as he kicked up the ground beneath him

The whole field was covered in the sandy haze. All but Gabite were almost blind.

In an attempt to see more clearly, the real Aerodactyl feverishly flapped his wings clearing up a large area.

Seeing that this Aerodactyl was the only one who could perform moves, Gabite knew it to be the real one.

Hiding in the patch of sandstorm behind Aerodactyl that its wings did not brush away, Gabite suddenly emerged, leaving a plume of sand behind him, and then striking Aerodactyl hard with a slash from an Aerial Ace.

"AEROOO!!"

The clones, and the remainder of the storm faded leaving an angered Aerodactyl.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He saw the battle between larvitar and mijumaru, a weird one since larvitar seemed really weak right there, probably because of the little incident which made them to go to the pkmn center,smiling by the catching of his new friend he said"Shall we go?"he said with his Mijumaru on the shoulder and with Blaze walking next to him.

"I guess we should hurry and passing through the Redfire springs i would like to go faster....I don´t want to fight another Gyarados"he said the last thing remembering it as a bad memory.As Blaze laughed a bit.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2010)

Billie's poochyena was the first to attack, going straight towards Whiscash with the intent to knock his enemy out with one powerful chomp. Whiscash didn't move from his position, and seemed to welcome Poochyena's attack. 

"Poochyena, bite!" Billie yelled. Poochyena jumped into the air and landed in front of Whiscash. 

"Magnitude." Sally said. A powerful shockwave surged underneath Poochyena's feet, knocking it down. Before Poochyena could recover a second magnitude followed, knocking him out. 

The crowd cheered. With a few strikes Whiscash had won the fight without even getting damaged. "Incredible, folks!" The announcer exclaimed. "That has got to be the fastest win I've ever seen!"

Poochyena's defeat was completely unexpected. He had thought that speed would get him another win, but instead of that he fell into Sally's trap again. If he was going to win he needed to be careful. "Linoone, go!"

'An interesting choice." Sally commented as Billie's Linoone waited for his command. "But I'm afraid your Linoone won't help you. Whiscash, Magnitude!"

Another powerful shockwave blasts towards Linoone from beneath the ground, but unlike earlier Billie and Linoone were ready for this one. Linoone jumps into the air, dodging the full brunt of the attack. By the time he landed only the aftershocks of Whiscash's magnitude hit Linoone, barely damaging him at all. "So you're doing that...very well then, Whiscash mud bomb!" A glob of mud was thrown towards Linoone, which he easily dodged. Whiscash followed up with another magnitude but Linoone was much agile than it was, and so it dodged the attack yet again. Before Sally knew it Linoone was above Whiscash, fangs reared. "It's time for our big counterattack! Super Fang!"

The attack hit Whiscash with tremendous force. Whiscash attempted to rally himself by driving Linoone back with a water pulse, but even that Linoone dodged easily. 

"Amazing folks!" The announcer said. "Linoone is practically dancing around Whiscash!"

"Impressive." Rek commented. "Linoone are known to possess impressive speed, but only when running in a straight line. It must've been quite difficult for Billie to train his Linoone to use their species' speed in a more versatile manner."

"Alright Linoone, let's finish this! Iron Tail!" Linoone's tail glowed with energy. With tremendous force he slammed it onto Whiscash's head, finishing it off finally. 

"Whiscash has been defeated folks!" The announcer yelled with surprise. "Both trainers are now 2-2! This match is closer than we thought!"

Sally sighed. In retrospect she should've seen it coming, and sent out a fast pokemon who could keep up with Linoone. No use crying over spilled milk now though, since it was time for a counterattack. "Golbat, let's go!"

A giant bat appeared above Sally, grinning haughtily at Linoone. "Golbat, Poison Fang!" Golbat divebombed towards Linoone with fangs bared. Linoone jumped out of the way easily, but was still damaged by a gust of wind created with a powerful flap of Golbat's wings. The attack caused Linoone to flinch, making him unable to dodge Golbat's next attack. "Poison Fang, once again!" Golbat's fangs sank deep into Linoone's neck, injecting him with poison. Linoone staggered back, concious but heavily damaged. He wasn't going to last this battle any longer.

"Return, Linoone!" Billie raised Linoone's pokeball and widthrew his poisoned pokemon. "It's time to use my trump card! Go, Piloswine!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 14, 2010)

*Agua Lake; Smoke on the Water*

*[Agua Lake]​*​
Swoop screeched and snarled angrily. The Aerial Ace wasn't that effective and did little damage. But that wasn't the point. The little sand shark had ruined Swoop's fun. Serrated teeth are brought to bare as Swoop circles Gabite. Sadistic intentions can be seen in the ancient Pok?mon's eyes when they are met. But a looming shadow that rises behind the Gabite causes Swoop to pause, William's Snorlax was awake again. It's short nap had revitalized the large behemoth, and he was ready to rumble yet again. Gibate turns as his own shadow is eaten by the much larger shadow of the Snorlax. The poor land shark almost tips over. Not out of fear, but at trying to view the whole size of the large Pok?mon that was before it. 

"Gaaaa." the small Pok?mon says curiously as William plans his next method of assault. Looking over to the Pokabu, William almost immediately decides the little fire pig is of little concern. He might not have been able to hear what Samuel said to it, but his psychic abilities picked up on both his and the Pok?mon's moods. How reckless, sending an inexperience Pok?mon in battle with a trainer you know is dangerous. William just shakes his head, that grin he wore slips a little. * "Team Pattern Omega."* William says.  "Lax!" Snorlax replies as he pulled that giant ham-hock of a arm into the sky far above his head. 

A swirling patter of blue energy wraps around the large Pok?mon's fist as an icy mist starts to flow out. Then with all his weight Snorlax pulls his arm down toward Gabite. It scurries around as the fist is brought down, looking for the best route to take. When it looked like it was too late the land shark Pok?mon finally decides to evade to his left. He narrowly avoids contact as a small crater is created off the icy attack. Land and small icicles rise from the ground, that would have been a dangerous attack to be caught in. But he had evaded it. Too bad he didn't realize it was a team pattern and Swoop catches the small Pok?mon in a vicious Bite attack. Shaking his head furiously Swoop thrashes the Gabite around before callously discarding him to the left.  "Aero!" he bellows as he circles around and flies behind the Snorlax.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2010)

Billie's Piloswine was an impressive creature. It stood a full meter taller than Billie, who was pretty tall at 6 feet. Piloswine's tusks were quite large even for a female of her kind, and for a second Irving thought Billie's Piloswine was actually its evolved form, Mamoswine. Even her hair looked impressive, making Piloswine resemble a feral creature not out of place on Candor island than the sweet, if competitive softy that Piloswine really was. She stomped on the ground and growled impressively, silencing everyone watching. 

The announcer was rendered speechless for a few moments, before Moveset's polite coughing caused him to regain composure."This is it, folks, Trainer Billie's ace in the hole! Let's see how trainer Sally reacts to this one!" 

Sally pursed her lips. An ice-type like Piloswine would make short work of Golbat, even with his tremendous speed. If she was going to fight Golbat she needed to use someone else. "Golbat, this isn't your fight. Return!" Sally was about to widthraw her Golbat when a barrage of ice rained from above, obscuring Golbat from view and preventing her from widthrawing her pokemon. 

Shards of ice began falling even on the audience. An awning was quickly raised to provide them protection, but the hailstorm left them unable to see what was going on save for a few vague silhouettes. "Unbelievable!" The announcer yelled. "Piloswine has just unleashed a hailstorm on the field! We can't even see what's happening right now!"

"Bringing the home field, eh, pal?" Irving thought as he watched the hail drop from the sky. A few months ago Billie's swinub could barely use any ice attacks. Now she was calling down a near-endless shower of the stuff. Billie's definitely gone as far as he has, maybe even farther.

Things just went sour for Sally and her golbat. She wasn't used to fighting an environment like this, and what's worse she had to fight someone who was born in the snow. Widthrawal was out of the question, since she couldn't even see where Golbat was. They'll just have to stand and fight. "Golbat, if you can hear me use defog!" Sally yelled, silently hoping that the hailstorm wouldn't muffle out her voice. Luckily for her it didn't, and she could just see Golbat's back clearly, flapping his wings as fast a he can to dispell the ice. Unfortunately by doing so it also allowed Piloswine a clear view of Golbat. A shard of ice flew towards him with astonishing speed from his side, knocking Golbat out of the air and sending him crashing into the ground. She could see Golbat standing up even after that ice shard had scored a direct hit, but now that Golbat was on the ground he was helpless. She also saw Piloswine coming out of the shower of hail to deliver a powerful take down that scored another direct hit. Just like how her own Whiscash trashed poochyena with complete ease, Golbat was defeated with Piloswine barely taking a sweat. 

Most of the crowd(except for Irving, who was used to seeing such conditions) couldn't see how the battle went, but when they saw Sally finally withdrawing her Golbat it was clear to them who was the victor. Whatever choice Sally made next would determine if she won or not. "Banette, it's all up to you." A blue, doll-like creature emerged from the pokeball and drunkenly staggered into the hailstorm to battle Piloswine. 

"Let's make this nice and quick, girl! Ice shard!" Another dagger of ice flies towards Sally's pokemon, slicing into Banette's arm. But that didn't happen before Banette had struck Piloswine with a punch to where the doll pokemon had guessed was Piloswine's eye. Billie's eyes widened, surprise hitting him as his ace in the hole was succesfully hit for the first time in the match. "Piloswine!" 

"Sucker Punches can be pretty painful, right Banette?" Sally said. "How about another one?" Banette lazily raised her other arm and delivered a quick right hook to Piloswine's other eye, presumably. The attack scored a critical hit, but Piloswine countered with a charge that brought the ice around them flying towards Banette in large amounts. After that all that was left on the field was a damaged Piloswine and a pile of ice with Banette's feet sticking out of it. 

"That was avalanche!" Billie said triumphantly. "If Piloswine got hurt before he does it the attack gets much stronger! Looks like I win this round!" 

On the benches, the other contestants save for Zipo and O cheered. It looked like they already had a victor in this match. Irving in particular was thrilled when his good friend had beaten Banette. It meant that he'd have a chance to fight him soon.

Sally however, was unfazed. "Celebrating so soon? Look at your Piloswine."

"Well Piloswine does do a stupid dance whenever she wins, there's nothing wrong with that." Billie said simply. When he looked at his pokemon however, he saw a large, tusked creature swaying in the icy breeze like a drunk. A small urn was balanced on top of her head, releasing a smell that has Piloswine intoxicated. Meanwhile Banette popped out of the pile of snow, her eyes gleaming. There was a small fang in Banette's hand.

"I thought it was quite strange when that take down of yours did a critical hit, just like those ice shards." Sally explained. "And it looks like my hunch was correct, you were using a razor fang. Good thing Banette swapped it with her item while your Piloswine was busy charging her." 

The hail began to subside now, allowing the crowd to see the fight more clearly. Everyone was surprised when they saw a ditzy Piloswine rocking herself and a grinning Banette flexing her fingers. "The full incense should keep Piloswine too inebriated for it to notice this. Banette, shadow claw!" Dark purple energies pulsated around Banette's fingers. Banette swung her shadow-empowered claw towards Piloswine's cheek, dealing an instant critical hit. Piloswine staggered back, and fell to the ground, unconcious. 

Sending out Linoone to fight Banette would be delaying the inevitable. If a sucker punch from Banette wouldn't finish him off, then the toxic poison inflicting him will. This match was over. "You did great, girl. Time to rest." Billie withdrew his Piloswine. "Thanks for the great fight, we haven't worked that hard for a win in a while." 

"Thank you. It was a good fight."

"WHAT AN ENDING, FOLKS!" The announcer yelled ecstatically. "TRAINER SALLY HAS WON THE FIRST MATCH!" The crowd cheered as Sally and Billie left the field.

Irving wanted to walk towards Billie, who was now having his pokemon healed in a pink tent with the pokemon center symbol on it and tell him how sad it was that he had lost, but decided against it. Billie would just get mad at him if he did, and besides he had his own match to worry about now, especially since he was next. 

"And now for the second match! Let's give it up for Trainer Theo and Irving!"


----------



## Burke (Oct 17, 2010)

Gabite immediately leveled out slightly above the ground, and landed.

?Gabai...? He rubbed his sore neck.

Sam looked over at Pokabu who seemed to be out of his element. He figured he would give him the spotlight.

?Gabite, quickly, grab Pokabu between your feet, and use fly.?

?Bite!? He kicks off, and speeds towards Pokabu.

?Bu!?? He wasn?t prepared as Gabite grabbed him, and took off.

They were now soaring above all others. Pokabu covered his eyes.

?Don?t worry! I?ve got it under control!? Sam called up to him, making Pokabu feel a bit better. ?Now Gabite, dive down!?

?Gabite!? he cried as he extended his wings, and pointed downward.

?Now Pokabu, use your smog attack!? Sam called as they were just above Aerodactyl and Snorlax.

?Buuuuuuuuu? He quickly filled the area with a gaseous cloud.

Aerodactyl hurriedly emerged from the poisonous smog, hacking along the way.

Snorlax, however, was lost in the cloud, but the only thing he noticed is that he didn?t like the taste of it, the poison had no effect on him.

Aerodactyl rushed towards the two intending to attack, but Gabite rolled sideways, letting him pass by.

?Pokaabuu? he was a bit dizzy.

?Quickly Pokabu, use an ember on the smog.?

?Bu!? He aimed his body at the purple cloud, and spit out a fireball like projectile.

Upon contact, the ember ignited the array of hazardous and flammable gases causing a rather large explosion.

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*

Sam shielded his face from the heated rushing wind.

The smoke cleared, and snorlax was still standing.

?LAX... LAX!? He coughed up smoke; he didn?t like its taste either. He brushed soot off of his singed fur, some patches were missing.

?Tail whip!? Sam suddenly called as Snorlax saw a orange blur flying towards him. Gabite had since launched Pokabu towards the ground, and despite his fear, Pokabu listened to his order.

He flipped backwards, and his tail made contact with Snorlax?s head. He the repositioned himself, and leaped back off of his forehead, landing in front of Sam again.

Once again, Snorlax stumbled back with thundering steps. He gained balance and clutched his head

?Laaaax.....!? He did not at all like the attention his head was getting today.

Pokabu was panting with adrenaline. He looked back at Sam and smiled

?Bu...?

Sam made a fist showing encouragement.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 17, 2010)

And finally, the ball came to a halt on the ground, the light disappearing from the small circlet in the middle. *"Nice! Got myself another pokemon!"* he said and smiled at the thought. He held the pokeball in his hands and couldn't help but think that this Larvitar would do something special.  He clicked the pokeball to his waistline, and nodded at Tsuna. *"Yeah I'm ready"* He said, as Mijumaru disappeared back into it's pokeball as well. The sun was almost going down now, as they rushed towards the Bluffs. They didn't seem like they would get there before nightfall like Tsuna wanted, but then again, who knows. Maybe some magical Dragonite would appear and carry them there. If only. Sho continued daydreaming as they walked down the path.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2010)

Irving faced Theo on the opposite side of the field, Rotom's pokeball in his hand. All that he knew of Theo was that he used to be a diver who looked for pearls, which meant a preference for water types. If his hunch was right then sending out Rotom first could mean a quick and easy win for him. Then again he himself came from the cold mountain town of arctic flora, and he definitely didn't use any ice types in his party. Theo on the other hand seemed confident of his choice, unfazed by issues like type advantage that Irving was mulling over.

"Trainers, begin!" The announcer said, and the battle was on.

"Let's start things off with Lileep!" A plant pokemon resembling an ancient, tentacled tulip with eyes appears from Theo's pokeball. As soon as it came out roots began to plant themselves firmly into the ground.

"Rotom, let's go!" Rotom's pokeball is thrown into the air, but instead of the pokemon being released from the device 3 spikes of lightning emerge from opposite sides of the device. 2 eyes emerge from the red part of the pokeball, and a confident grin on its lower part. 

"Never seen that before." Theo said. "Let's see what that thing can do! Lileep, Acid!" A spray of purple liquid is released from between Lileep's eyes and flies towards Rotom. In response to Lileep arcs of lightning fly out of Rotom's body, both as a counter attack and as a defensive measure. The thundershock  easily blocked Lileep's attacks, but did little damage on Lileep itself. 

"Rotom, thundershock again!" Irving ordered. The lightning attack struck Lileep succesfully once again, but still did no damage. An infuriated Rotom shot more bolts of electricity, this time actually doing some damage. For a moment Rotom and Irving were confident of an easy win. All they had to do after all was wear down Lileep's defenses.

Despite the damage done to Lileep, its trainer still seemed confident of victory. "Looks like ingrain won't be enough to patch up your wounds. Go ahead Lileep, Recover." Psychic energy began to wash over Lileep's body, rejuvenating it completely. It was as if Lileep was never attacked in the first place. 

"Rotooooom!!!!" Sparks began to fly out of Rotom's body. After blasting that infernal Lileep with massive bolts of electricity it just went ahead and walked it off, figuratively speaking. "Calm down pal, there's no point in getting angry." Irving said. It was a mistake thinking they could rely on Rotom's enormous fire(electric, technically)power alone anyway. They had to use a different move, something more ethereal in nature. "Blow that Lileep away Rotom, Ominous wind!" A black gale swept over the battlefield. Rotom's Ominous Wind was strong enough to blow away small pokemon, but Lileep refused to bow to such force. 

"Recover." Theo ordered, and just like that Lileep was good as new. "Now, it's out turn to attack! Energy Ball!" Lileep unleashes a green orb from one of its tentacles, which moved fast enough to hit Rotom before it could block the attack. 

Though this was the first time Rotom was hurt in the fight, Irving knew the battle would be lost if this kept up. Rotom's attacks weren't strong enough to overcome Lileep's rate of recovery, and it would be only a matter of time before Rotom was worn down. Switching in was out of the question, for doing so would hurt Rotom's pride. He had little choice but to continue fighting with Rotom. But how could they hurt Lileep if it just kept shrugging off all attacks? Irving began to think of the battle before his, and remembered one factor that helped Sally beat Billie; Poison. Rotom couldn't use poison attacks, but it did have something just as good. "Will O Wisp, now." Orbs of purple fire cascaded out of Rotom's body. The immobile Lileep took the attack just like any other, thinking it could shrug it off like nothing. It would soon be proven wrong.

Red blisters began to form around Lileep's body, sapping it of strength. The blisters hurt Lileep, searing plant-matter within its body. Lileep's healing abilities helped allieviate some of the pain, but it could not recover from the blisters completely. Theo had Lileep shrug it off, and made his pokemon focus on knocking Rotom out. "Energy Ball, again!"

Another orb sped towards Rotom, but this time they were prepared for it. A shimmering wall of light absorbed most of the attack, weakening its impact against the ghost pokemon. "Liking Rotom's Light Screen?" Irving asked, much to Theo's displeasure.

"Interesting." Proffessor Moveset cupped his chin with his right hand. "Inflicting a Burn on Lileep with Will O Wisp to hamper its recovery abilities is impressive, but it won't win Irving this match. What will this boy do next?"

After hearing Moveset's commentary, Irving felt it was time to show off his next trick. A spark runs up Irving's spine, just like it always does at the climax of a battle. "Rotom, Evil Eye!" The crowd began murmuring amongst themselves at Irving's order. Such an attack was completely unknown to most people of Sairu, and Irving in fact has never heard of the move until Rotom used it by accident against Totodile one day, and he had to look up his pokemon's moveset in a library at Suofreight. When he couldn't find it in any books from Sairu, he searched for it in tomes from other countries, and after a few hours found his answer. 

2  blue eyes with nothing but malice bore down on Lileep.Rotom flew closer towards the plant pokemon, chanting strange and macabre mantras to itself. As it drew closer to Lileep the mantras became louder and louder, and Rotom's eyes were more menacing than they were before. As the mantras reached a fevered pitch, the blisters on Lileep's body began to change into a darker color, until finally they bursted into flames. Lileep was consumed by the fire, dealing immense damage to it. Lileep's own recovery moves would not be enough to help it now, and at after a few seconds the flames died out, leaving only a defeated Lileep.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 19, 2010)

*Rin...*

For a moment Rin continued to send the bombardment of fluff down onto Simon's head.  Then the swings weakened and slowed before she peered down at him.  She had a look that did not trust what he said, mixed with confusion as she let her eyes roam over the familiar face with now unfamiliar features.  “Simon?” she questioned causing the boy she now straddled to nod up at her, hoping that he had gotten through the worst of Rin's ire.  

Reaching out, Rin let soft hands trace his features, then run through his hair, donning began to spread in her eyes and on to her face.  A smile slowly began to creep onto her features.  “You look great but that was mean!”  Rin scowled then picked up the pillow again.  Landing several more hits before she glared down at him.  “I thought some strange person had crawled into your bed.  Rin let off an irritated sound before standing and hopping off of Simon's bed.  For good measure she turned and smacked him twice more with the pillow.

“You deserve it.”  Rin had forgotten her modesty as she had decided to defend herself, and walked over to her pack just in her thin night shirt, flipped the switch on the alarm that was still beeping, silencing it's wake-up call.  “I'm going to take a shower.”  she snatched up her pack and walked to the bathroom door in her room.  Just before walking in Rin looked back and gone was the frown, it had been replaced with a knowing smile, then she disappeared and the door clicked shut.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 19, 2010)

*Agua Lake; Alea iacta est*

 *[Agua Lake]*​
William was slightly impressed with Samuel's combination. Although it mirrored his tactics on Condor when they were fighting the giant Tyranitar. They say that imitation is the most sincere form of flattery, but William was far from flattered. Tracing a finger along the length of the mask's nose William thinks on his next move as his Snorlax rubs his forehead. The big brute had taken some damage and was hurting. Swoop circled above William's head. Screeching something fierce, if Gabite thought he was the king of the sky. It had another thing coming. Pulling his hand from his mask, William lifts it into the air.

The long sleeve of the suit rustles a bit reveling the cuff of the white dress shirt the young boy was wearing. Swoop watches with a grin as William whips his hand around in the air. With a nod the ancient Pok?mon ascends rapidly into the air zooming past Sam's Gabite almost causing the shark like Pok?mon to crash from the turbulence Swoop had kicked up. * "Snorlax, Metronome."* William orders as he drops his hand, the command that he had issued was for Swoop to get out of the way. * "Lax, SNORLAX!"* the angered Pok?mon roars as it pulls both arm skyward.  "Lax, Lax, *LAX!*" the Pok?mon grunts as he swings both hands back and forth as it chanted. On the LAX the Pok?mon started to glow as the Metronome kicked in. 

In the next instant the crackling sound of flames can be heard as Snorlax catches up in a blueish hued flame. Metronome had used . With a angry growl the large bulldozer charged the small pig Pok?mon. The ground rumbled under Snorlax's feet as it lurched forward. Not used to battle the Pokabu, called Bull, froze like a Stantler in headlights. It's eyes widen as Snorlax's large frame loomed over it. Gabite starts to intercept, but William had anticipated this, * "Ancient Power Swoop."* William says as he crosses his arms over his chest. His voice was cold and uncaring.  "Sure thing!" Swoop screeches as his eyes glow a faint blue. 

As Swoop exerts his power the ground just ahead of Gabite begins to rumble and twist, as the shark Pok?mon passes over the area several small boulder sized rock are ripped up from the ground and encircles it. With a mighty flap of his rock hide wings Swoop commands the rocks inward slamming the Gabite forcing it to the ground. At that moment Snorlax slams the Pokabu hard. Flames cackle and jump into the air lapping at the moist lake air. Pokabu is sent flying as Snorlax stumbles back off the recoil of the attack. His whole body shook violently while Snorlax grumbled, overhead Swoop glows red as the secondary effect of Ancient Power kicks in raising all his physical stats.

* Merri Town*​
A long black stretch limo pulls up the small research building that brings fossil Pok?mon back to life. The dark black window in the back rolls down as a woman stares intently at the structure. The daylight beams off her small round glasses obscuring the color of her eyes just for an instant as the dark window rolls back up.  "Alright boys. This is the place that William told us about. The place where he revived his Aerodactyl. Take any and everything related to their Pok?mon research." the woman says coldly as the cars engine shuts off. The driver's door opens first as the man steps out. Walking down the length of the large vehicle he soon reaches for the door the woman had looked out. 

A low click is heard as he pulls it out and soon the door is pulled open. A pair of business shoes hit the ground. The dark stockings on the woman's legs seem to go for miles until they run under her dark blue business skirt. As she steps out of the vehicle the two other doors of the limo open as several men in dark blue business suits too step into the daylight. They adjust their dark shades as they turn toward the building.  "Show no mercy, as none will be shown to you if you should fail." Dana says as she picks at her necklace. The half dozen men grunt as the doors are slammed shut. The Assault on Merri Research and Development has commenced.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 19, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *Rin...*
> 
> For a moment Rin continued to send the bombardment of fluff down onto Simon's head.  Then the swings weakened and slowed before she peered down at him.  She had a look that did not trust what he said, mixed with confusion as she let her eyes roam over the familiar face with now unfamiliar features.  ?Simon?? she questioned causing the boy she now straddled to nod up at her, hoping that he had gotten through the worst of Rin's ire.
> 
> ...



"Yeah I deserved it..."

As Rin moved towards the bathroom Simon sat up, hands on his knees, as his blond hair covered parts of his face. The first reaction sure was a positive one, but the moment that the two young trainers shared had bestowed smiles on both their faces. Simon looked down at the ground, unable to shake the feeling of happiness and the smile that showed it. While Rin was in the shower Simon got dressed. Pulling a black shirt, with many purple boxes on it over his white skin tight T-shirt the now blond boy stood up. A pair of white jeans, brand new one might add, along with a pair of brown hiking boots completed the look. Putting his new glasses on Simon looked around, still trying to get used to them and the way they changed and sharpened everything up. His brown jacket waited on his bed, while he tucked the new headphones into his backpack.

"Like someone would crawl into our room like that dummy..."

Still thinking about the look in her eyes as she made sure that it was indeed him only minutes ago, Simon put his fingers on his cheek, and noticed that he was blushing. Unsure of what was going on, he sat on the bed once more, waiting for the blond girl to get ready, his heart pumping so loud that the silence made him somewhat uncomfortable. It would be a couple of minutes until Rin would come out though, so Simon had regained his normal look by then. On a side note all of their pokemon were ready to go, and all they had to do was pick them up at the main desk down the hall.

"Ummm..."

Hearing the door open Simon looked at it instinctively, and there she stood. Long blond hair covering her forehead, and her whole back, as her red eyes shinned as bright as ever. Wearing her trademark red and black outfit, along with the brown belt Rin stood there, one hand on her hip, and she looked beautiful. That was the general term used, but to Simon he didn't quite have the proper words at hand, but the smile on his face suggested that he very much liked how she looked.

"Ready?"

After putting on her red boots along with some extra winter gear, Rin was likewise ready, and the two soon reached the main desk, where Nurse Joy awaited them.

"Ow good morning. Don't you two make a nice pair."

Simon didn't expect that, although deep inside he liked hearing it, still it was somewhat unexpected. After only a second of silence Joy didn't leave room for a comment from either of them, with two plates of pokeballs next to her.

"Here are your pokemon, all ready to rock. Have a nice time at Argent Peak, and be careful."

-* Minutes later *-

"So, you look nice."

Simon said looking at Rin for a second, as the two were walking a street in Artic Flora, ready to leave this town, and head for another adventure. Neither of them knew what was in store for them, but the blond at this point didn't really care.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He and Sho were still walking aiming for the Bluffs, they had been like that talking about something not important at all,just to get distracted while they walk"/Guess I?m not doing it on time/ *sigh*"he thought and then sighed, he was aiming for Artic Flora but it seemed like it wasn?t possible to arrive there in time to see Yuki, Simon or Rin"Well it?s not as if they were waiting for me"he said to himself as Rack was watching him confused and Blaze was eating a berry he got from an unknown place in the path.

After some minutes they arrived to the redfire springs where Tsuna had the fight with a Gyarados"I don?t want to get in troubles again"-_-he said quite apathetic to the idea,"Oh yeah..."he turned to the trainer who was with him and said"We should be carefull, or the pokemon in there could attack us"he said starting to walk in to the steam which was surrounding the area.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 20, 2010)

They continued walking the dirt path and Sho slowly started seeing the greens of the earth begin to show their face. A few more trees here and there, a couple budew and sunflora more than trapinch, or shuckle. They kept going and SHo almost walked off a cliff, but stopped in the nick of time. He glanced down and heard the mighty roar of a primeape below. He sure was glad they hadn't come across any terrifying pokemon like that. Finally they arrived. Or so Shosuke thought. He hadn't really traveled much his life, and when Tsuna stopped in the middle of a perfectly flat, grassy plateau. This must've been it. A small sign had an arrow pointing straight which had the word Arctic Flora scratched onto it. Another arrow pointing right read Gratis Basi. The last letter looked like an "n" but it had been rubbed off. The arrow pointed in the direction of a forsted area, so Sho was sure it read Basin. Finally the last arrow, which pointed left, read lamprey town. That was the direction he needed to go to get to Suofreight. But for some reas he'd felt like they'd missed something. He saw another arrow pointing back towards whence they came which read "redfire springs"._'Did we go through springs?'_ he wondered to himself, but pushed the thought aside. He turned to Tsuna. *"Thanks for accompanying me to here",* he said, *"I greatly appreciate it!"* Smiling and nodding, he put his hand out to shake Tsunas, before they parted ways.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He saw the Crossroad Bluffs, the place was more beautiful than what he remembered, maybe because he was in a hurry he didn´t appreciate it so well."Then here we are...."he said looking around and watching some signs, he found the one which was going to lead him towards Artic flora, he turned towards Sho and head him thanking for accompanying him there,"Hehe, no problem bro..."he said and took Sho´s hand and shook them"I hope to see ya sometime again"he said letting go the guy and turned towards Artic Flora´s path"I´m going this way"he said and started to walk towards his destination.


----------



## Burke (Oct 21, 2010)

The adrenaline in Sam?s body caused his heart to beat faster as he saw his Pok?mon being tossed around. He clenched his fist.

Pokabu fell back, hit the ground, and quickly rolled back up to his feet.

?Bu...? He winced

Gabite got up, and shook the rubble off of him.

Sam looked from Gabite back to Snorlax, and noticed that after the attack, he had left himself open.

?Gabite, use Aerial Ace on Snorlax!? Sam commanded after a deep breath.

?Bite!? From a hands and knees position, Gabite kicked off of the ground, and got up to high speeds. He angled his arms so that they would catch the wind, and he was up soaring.

Snorlax looked around.

?Pokabu, Ember!? Sam ordered, attempting to distract the Snorlax.

?Bu!? he fired off the shot, and it hit Snorlax in the head.

?Lax!? He really hated things touching his head.

?Gaaaa BITE!? He reared back, blasted forward, and struck Snorlax hard on the head with his relentless claw.

?Snor...? he stumbled back, dazed, ?Snor.....? He now was limp, and falling backwards, ?Laaaaax? He finally sighed as his thunderous body shook the earth where he collapsed.

Gabite landed, both he and Pokabu were panting.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Oct 21, 2010)

Meanwhile, Mai woke up. I'm 23 years old, but I'm glad they finally removed my autism! She slipped down the stairs, and had a curious bruise on her left cheek in the shape of the Whomping Willow. She barrel rolled out of the house, looking forward to the rest of her life.

"*JESUS CRIST, it's an Oddish!*," she screamed. Mai pulled out the ultra ball she had stolen as a girl from the legendary trainers of yore, and threw it with all of her might at the Oddish. 

It was completely oblivious, and didn't put up a good fight at all. Mai returned home with a smile on her face. Her father had left her a MUDSLAP TM before he passed away.

Mei had a bowl of Cheerios, and started her trignometric problems. While she was slow in many aspects, she was a brilliant mathematician. She proved L'Hospital's rule, and that sin theta over theta is one. After some multivariable calculus, she slipped down the stairs, and received a sratch on her other cheek, in the shape of lambda. She glanced at her matching bruises, and realized with a start
*
"JESUS CRIST, lambda = wavelength which is important for X rays, and that crazy Oddish probably used CONFUSE RAY on me as a girl!"*

Mai immediately sent out Oddish because she had neglected it for the better part of the day.
*
"I'm sorry Mai, but I had to use CONFUSE RAY on you when you were four. Your father contributed heavily to the betterment of society, and he was wasting too much time doting on you. However, you should probably level me up because I'm LV 3 =_="*

The anger clouded Mai's mind, and she punched the Oddish with all of her might. The poor creature soared 23 feet in the air, before landing with a sickening plop. 

Oddish fainted! 
*
"I regret nothing."*

Mai did regret something, and she promptly used her mother's REVIVE BERRY.
*
"This rose has thorns..."*
*
"First of all, you've been alive for 29 years, and you're only LV 3? =__= I want to find a cure for autism, because having the body of a beautiful young woman, and the mind of a 12 year old child can be a bit much, you know?"*
*
"I can learn various spore abilities as I gain more power. Let's train! One of the powders is bound to cure autism, and we can't do much in this state. Let's train. You might have to buy me some rare candies, because the local Ratatas can be vicious =___= I only know CONFUSE RAY and SPROUT </3"*

Woman and Oddish, set out for an epic journey.


----------



## Santo (Oct 22, 2010)

Lu sat on a bench in the middle of Suofreight City finishing up a book. He closed it and sat it on the vacant space beside him, looked up to the cloudy dark sky and sighed. The streetlight was flickering as the sun was about to come up. He was just 6 hours from his graduation ceremony. Shibusen University had been his home for the past 4 years. The book was titled, "The Legends if Sairu".

He reached into his coat pocket and called out his faithful pokemon and best friend. Charmander yawned and let out a lazy "Chaaaaar"

"This is it buddy. The day we've worked for. Today our real journey begins. Charmander's glazed eyes became more serious and he nodded. The two walked back to Lu's apartment together. " Well I should try to get SOME sleep...." Lu laid down in his bed and set his alarm clock.

He woke up on time and yawned. Lu got dressed in a suit and tie and put his cap and gown in a messenger bag as he walked out his apartment door, got on his bike and set out towards the university. When he arrived, his parents were there to greet him. They hugged him tight and told him how proud they were. He was the first in his family to graduate from college. He reached into his pants pocket and handed Chamander's pokemon ball to his father."Make sure he gets to see, okay?"

He made his way to the dressing room, where the other graduates were talking, especially his long time crush Hayley. Lu approached her but before he could get out a word, she rushed him and glomped. "Oh Luuuuuuuuu we're graduating! Can you believe it?!

Ludwig blushed deeply and replied, "No, I really can't. It's amazing." One of the graduation coordinators walked in the room and informed the graduates it was time to make line up and be seated and to hurry up and get dressed. Ludwig did so and rushed out of the dressing room to get in line. All the graduates entered into the auditorium as the music started playing and they all took their seats.

The guest of honor, Professor Pine was handing out the degrees as the names were called. Then he heard it, "Casval Von Ludwig Faust..." He stood up, walked on stage and was handed his degree by the foremost pokemon expert in the area.

 In the distance, he could hear a faint, "Chaaaaaaaarrr!!!" Lu shook his hand excitedly, looked out to the crowd, back to Pine and said a word of thanks. Pine nodded his head, smiled. Ludwig walked off stage and back to his seat.

At the conclusion of the ceremony, everyone threw their caps up into the air and cheered gleefully. Ludwig found his parents and Charmander waiting outside and they all shared in a group hug. "So what now, son?" asked his father. 

"I'm going to become a Master."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 22, 2010)

*[Agua Lake]​*​
William pulled his hands off his chest as his two Pok?balls circled around his head. Pulling them out in front of him he slams them together several times, clapping. Applauding Samuel's efforts that had gotten him a victory over Snorlax. * "Congratulations Sammy boy. You are one of the few that have knocked Snorlax out."* William says as he stops clapping. Holding a hand out he catches Snorlax's Pok?ball as it falls from its orbit. * "But with that being said I'm down to my four Strongest Pok?mon. Swoop is already out leaving three in the wings."* William adds while returning Snorlax. Placing the Pok?ball back in his suit another Pok?ball rolls from his sleeve into his waiting free hand. * "I'm sure you remember this one."* William grins as he tosses the Pok?ball high into the sky. 

After reaching the apex of William's toss the Pok?ball plummets back to earth. It stops psychically around William's height and doubles in size. Then it goes into a rapid spin as it circles his head. * "You're up next Rex."* William says causing the Pok?ball to stop in front of him grinding to a halt. The button on the center depresses and a bright light spills forth from the splitting device.  "Tar!" echoes from the wash of light as a large bulky form takes shape. In the next moment William's Pupitar is visible. * "Well since you've been reintroduced, Team Attack Pattern Gamma."* William orders. 

Swoop and Rex jump into action quickly as the command is given. Swoop's body glows a light red as his already augmented speed increases again with an Agility. His razor lined maw opens widely as he zooms toward Gabite. Back on the ground Rex lifts off the ground as William steps up into the air using his powers. With a pulse Rex lands back on the ground causing an Earthquake attack to go off. 

*[Merri Town]​*​
Dana is the last to head toward the institute. As she nears the doors to the facility the sound of fighting can already be heard. These scientist didn't know who they were up against, but they would soon learn.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 22, 2010)

*Rin...*

“I...um...thanks...”  A soft blush slowly crept onto the girls cheeks.  “So do you...”  Rin looked away almost shyly as they walked, keeping her hands busy by playing with one of the pokeballs, before releasing the creature inside. 

“Combusken!” Chicky called pointing at Simon, then giving off a laugh, then reached up and hit a couple of the remaining pokeballs, releasing all but the lanturn.  The creatures stretched glad to be rid of their confinement.  

“Misdreavus miss.”

“Tsutarja.”  

“Eevee...”  They all began to snicker slightly as they looked at Simon then glanced at Rin.  

“What?”  Rin asked them but they only looked up at her innocently.  “Oh stop it.”  Rin kicked at the snow, causing the white fluff to scatter over her loyal friends, that only caused the laughter to grow slightly.  “Um...So what did you get up to yesterday?  I mean besides the obvious.”  she paused for a moment but instead of waiting for him to answer she began to talk about her day.

“Tara meet Simon!”  Rin had forgotten to introduce her newest acquisition to Simon.  “My dad sent it over to me to train.  He took my ditto for some stuff he wanted to try...oh plus one of Yuki's pokemon to help out on the ranch.”  She was beginning to relax a bit now and her mouth began to run.  “He said that we truly do own that big house now and he has hired people to fix it up for us.  When it is done we are suppose to meet there.  Isn't that great?”  The pokemon walked around Rin, though Vee was bounding from one pile of snow to the next.  

Spinning around, Rin looked toward the sky.  “Don't you just love the snow?”  She giggled picking up a bit and pelting Simon with it.  “You haven't told me what your day was like...”  Rin picked up another big handful and smacked him right in the chest.  “Start talking!”  She giggled before grabbing another bunch of the snow and grinning, her stance showed she was ready to throw and run.


----------



## Santo (Oct 22, 2010)

Lu sat on a water fountain in the middle of Suofreight and pondered what life would be like traveling to become a Master. 

Although there was a gym leader in Suofreight, thoughts of doubt filled his mind. This was so unlike Lu who was usually confident. He began to understand that dreaming and actually making it reality are two different things.

All of a sudden, one of his classmates Raymond Amuro approached him. "We have unfinished business before you leave. We settle this right now.

Lu hopped from his seat on the fountain and smirked, trying to conceal his underlying doubt. "You're right, Ray. Let's settle it." Lu reached into his pocket and called out his sidekick

"Char!

"This is it buddy! You ready?" Charmander looked at Ray and back to Lu and nodded.

Ray reached into his pocket and threw out his pokeball. Go Lizzy! Another Charmander appeared. "Chaaaarmanderrrr

Both trainers stared the other down. " Charmander smokescreen!" yelled Lu. A black mist came from Charmander's mouth and covered the battlefield. Only the silouettes of both pokemon could be seen

"Liz... be careful. He could be anywhere. Be patient!

Lu's charmander charged headfirst from the left but Liz sensed it and evaded.

"Scratch! Liz began an all out scratching assault on Lu's Charmander leaving cuts all over.

"Charmander don't just take it... headbutt!

Charmander, down on one knee getting pummeled by claws summons strength and propels himself upwards smashing the top of his head into Liz's chin.

It was silent and the smokescreen began to fade. Both Charmanders were battling hard and breathing heavily.

" Alright Liz, your opponent is tired. Let's go for the win! Tackle! Liz began to charge Charmander hard

"Charmander! Finish her off! Headbutt! Charmander lowered his head and began to charge.

The pokemon collided. And both fail.

Lu's Charmander slowly rose to his feet and declared victory "Chaarmandeeerr!" Lu rushed the field and nearly tackled Charmander with joy. You did it buddy! I'm so proud! Charmander tried to wrap his tiny arms around  Lu but passed out from exhaustion. Lu smiled and both trainers recalled their pokemon to their respective balls.

"Fantastic battle Liz... And you too Lu. I guess Charmander IS tougher than Liz."

"It could have went either way, man. They both fought hard and have gotten so much stronger than they were," Lu replied. Both trainers shook hands and went there separate ways.

As Lu walked back to his apartment for the last time, Ray's words wrung in his head, "You'll become a Master. You've got the grit, man. Just don't lose ever lose faith...

" Thanks Ray..." Lu said aloud. "But I've got a lot of work to do if I want to even defeat the gym leaders.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 22, 2010)

*Simon*

The two blonds were slowly but surely leaving Artic Flora, as Rin returned the compliment back at him and released four of her pokemon. The buildings of the city, now behind them were nothing more then scenery shots one could take, as the path lead them towards the big mountain. Not like they could miss it, it was in front of them, and it was huge, but the walk would take a bit of time. And letting some of the pokemon out to stretch and walk a little seemed like a good idea. Combusken though found the change Simon underwent rather amusing, as its laugh could hardly be missed, which made Simon sweat drop for a second, he did not expect that type of reaction.

"Hmmm?"

Simon noticed how all of Rin's pokemon seemed to take a sniff of them, and then look at them all sneaky. And while Rin asked what was up, Simon's eyes focused on the newest member of team Rin, as their trainer gave the stop it command, and kicked a bit of snow at them, where Vee received the most. Shaking the snow off though Vee didn't seem to mind it at all, actually the little brown furry pokemon was in high spirits as always running around Rin's feet and around everyone.

"My day?... "

Simon looked away from the Eevee and Tsutarja for a second at Rin, but continued focusing on the grass pokemon as Rin spoke about her newest pokemon. It looked like both of them now had a pokemon from the Isshu region, though Rin was the first one to actually see her live. And while he listened to Rin talk Simon poked the grass pokemon a couple of times, smiling at it as the Tsutarja greeted him with a thumbs up.

"Tara seems awesome Rin, congratulations on getting it. We really own the house now? Wow, wasn't sure if it would really work out that way... Wow that sure was nice of him."

Thinking about it, meeting with Rin's father alone seemed like a nice enough idea. From what he heard so far Simon figured that he would get along with the man. And with his parents in Domino, it should work out well enough.

"Meet there? Why not, after it though we should go to Domino City, since it's close by. I promised by parents to visit them as well."

Simon had no idea that planing like that wouldn't work like he hoped, as parents worried about their children. And when they did, they would deviate from plans made by their young ones. Vee though had nothing like that on its mind, running from a pile of snow to another, having fun like no one in the group did so far. Seeing how Vee enjoyed it Simon released some of his pokemon, except for the Magikarp, as it still wanted to do physical harm to him.

"Yeah snow's great. Owwww not fair!!!"

Charizard, Haunter, Dragonair and Electabuzz all showed up. Magikarp remained in his pokemon, as did Kadabra, he didn't like the cold very much. But as soon as they all came out Simon took a snowball, ready for war as all pokemon looked at the two blonds. Charizard immediately though stroke a bet with Combusken. What it was about, only the two of them knew but both pokemon liked the idea of betting with pokemon food and berries. Rin had the best berries around, while Simon always had good pokemon food so the two were really fired up about it. Haunter though using astonish laughed like a maniac as he saw Simon's new look. Electabuzz walked over to Combusken, sensing a fighting spirit within the pokemon, as he extended his fist as a way of greeting. Dragonair on the other hand just moved forward, and walked side by side with Tsutarja who it looked at and said "Hi" to.

"It's time for war!"

The loud blond boy yelled out as he prepared a snowball and threw it in Rin's direction, but a flamethrower from _a fire pokemon_ melted it in an instant. And as Simon turned around to see if Nova was the one who stabbed him in the back, a snowball hit his head dead on. And in the background some of the pokemon laughed at the scene, as Nova gave Rin a thumbs up, the group slowly moved forward, but the snowball war didn't slow down.


----------



## Santo (Oct 23, 2010)

It was early in the morning when Lu finished packing provisions on his bike. He hopped on and was off, heading north. He had decided he needed to get stronger before he faced any gym leaders and the only way to do that was to travel, catch more pokemon and become a stronger trainer.

After roughly two hours or straight cycling, he decided to take a break and have his breakfast. He packed himself a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. He let Charmander out of his pokeball and gave him some pokechow. The two sat and enjoyed each others company when charmander heard some ruffling in the bushes and in true Charmander fashion, he charged it headfirst.

Charmander rammed is head into the mysterious figure in the bushes. Lu got up to examine what his best friend had hit to find he knocked an Abra unconcious. Lu thought to himself, "The PB&J must have attracted him.... Poor little guy. But lucky for me, I guess." Lu reached into his pocket and threw a pokeball at the unconcious Abra and captured it. "Good job Charmander." Charmander smiled and danced with joy.

Fifteen minutes later, Lu called out Abra and offered it a sandwich. Abra, reluctant at first, began to see Lu wasn't a threat and gladly accept the PB&J. Abra devoured it quickly and fell to the ground, stuffed. "Aaaaaabraaaa" it joyfully proclaimed. 

Lu recalled Abra and Charmander and again began his journey, north. He rode for some time before a pokeball flew out in front of him. A roselia appeared. "You're a trainer... battle me!" said the voice of a person who appeared from behind a tree.

Lu smiled and thought this would be the perfect opportunity to test out his new Abra. "Alright then. Go Abra!

"Abra," proclaimed the seemingly uninterested pokemon.

"Alright, Ab... show 'em what you got!"

"Roooo!" yelled the Roselia, excitedly.

"Vine whipe, Rosey!"

"Teleport!

As the vines came slashing at Abra, he teleported behind Roselia

"Confu-" Before he could even finish the word, Abra used Confusion and flung Roselia into a tree. Now disillusioned, the Roselia began whipping itself into submission. Abra began to meditate and after a short time used another confusion to K.O Roselia

The mysterious trainer was in total shock "Rosey...come back... Sorry I sent you out to face that thing... but we'll win this one... GO Beautifly! Psychic pokemon are weak to bugs!

"But not to fire! Come back abra... Go Charmander!

"Oh come on... you've got to be freaking kidding me! Okay Bebe, you've got this... Butterfly dance!

Beautifly began doing an odd dance mid-air but it began to glow.

" Crap.. Charmander... hurry and use ember!!" Charmander nodded and waved his tail hard, throwing tiny fire balls at beautify. The beautifly fell to the ground, shook it's head and went back to flying.

"Bug buzz, Bebe!" As the trainer ordered that, a loud and unbearable noise at a high frequency came emitting from beautifly. Charmander fell to his knees trying to cover his ear holes.

Lu covered his ears hard, too and scared for Charmander to hit it with it's best headbutt. Charmander got to his feet and charged the flying beautifly with it's head to the gut.

Beautifly flinched.

"Now Charmander, use another ember!"

"CHAAAAAAARRRRR!! Charmander gave it his all and shot more embers and tiny fireballs from his tail. Beautifly took the blast and fell to ground for good. He was KO'd.

"Bebe too.... I'm sorry..."

Lu approached the trainer and offered a couple potions. "That was a really great battle, man. My name is Casval Von Ludwig Faust. Lu for short." Lu rose his hand to shake his opponents.

" Noah.... Noah Shine," replied the thankful stranger. The two shook hands, exchanged cellphone numbers and went on their separate ways. Lu jumped back on his bike and headed north until he hit a fork in the road, one heading Eats and the other West. 

Ludwig began heading west.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 23, 2010)

Zeta looked around himself, the sky looked clear and sunny, something he never imagined seeing ever again.

He took out his special blade and inserted one of the Dark Balls in the guard, he held the sword high up in the sky and slashed it down...Nothing happened

"...Curse that green pest..."
He took out the dark ball and placed it back in his pouch.

He walked a for a few miles, he took notice of a creature following him, he took out his sword in a flash and held it before the creatures face, it was a small fire chicken.

The pokemon shocked in fear but Zeta didn't pay any intention instead he drew some Unown signs on the blade, they reshaped in other signs.

"Torchic, a fire-type pokemon...Useless."
The Torchic looked down, and in a way to impress Zeta blew a small bit of fire from his mouth, setting a piece of Zeta's robe on fire. Quickly Zeta grabbed the robe and put it out with his hand.

"Torrrr...chic!!" the fire pokemon said happily.

"Zeeee...ta!!" Zeta said while he punched the Torchic a few miles away.

Zeta continued his way, before him was a small town.
He decided to venture a little further
There was large white building in front of him, the doors suddenly opened to the sides, Zeta fell down and tried to crawl away

"What can I do for you sir?"

Zeta turned himself around and drew his sword. Before him stood a beautiful girl

"Friend or foe?!" Zeta yelled uncomfortably
"Ah...Aren't you tense...I'm a assistant of Professor Pine...The name is Sabrina Marsh, nice to meet you...Although...It's a bit weird introducing to someone so shrouded in robes..."
"S-Shut up...I have my reasons! Are you allied with that demonic door?!"
"Demonic door?"

The door closed by itself again

"THERE! It did it again!" Zeta shouted in fear
"It's just a sliding door, never seen one before?"
"..S-Sure I have...I've slayed tons of them! Yeah...That was something..."
"...Eh..."

A odd silence ensued

"I see you've found the lost Torchic, thank you for that."
"W-What?"

Torchic happily chirped on top of Zeta's head.
"That thing again..."
"Here." 
Sabrina grabbed Zeta's hand and placed a pokeball in it.
"Send it back in this, you can have it, professor Pine was going to give it to a starter trainer anyway. But you've found it so you deserve it more."("Who said I wanted this thing...")

Zeta stood up and pressed the pokeball in his sword.

"What are you..."

Zeta slammed the sword down and the snapping sound was heared
"Uhh..."
"You broke it...Why did you use that odd device?"
"Odd device? You mean this Pokeblade? It's a gift by my master Balmung, it's something only a few can obtain"
"I never heared of such thing, were you from?"
"Yggdrasil."
"Ehh...Is that overseas?"
"No, it's in the past."
"What?"
"Ugh...Past...somewhere...epic....battle...pokemon...seal...more fighting...psychic...green..." Zeta mumbled
"Okay, okay, you're not making any sense."

Sabrina showed Zeta how to probably use a pokeball and sometime later they went inside


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 23, 2010)

Yuki wakes up in the morning, within a mass of warmth.  That night they were training vigorously, the area around the mass was snow covered ice.  She sits up, making her Choroneko get off her chest.  “AaaCHOO!” Yuki sneezes, then sniffs, “Wake up guys, we forgot to go back to our room last night.” Yuki says as she looks up, seeing a familiar boy walking towards her, “Ey Nick!  Can you help me?  I seem to have some lazy pokemon this morning.” she says, sticking her hand up from the pile of pokemon.  The young man chuckles, then walks to the pile of pokemon, then helps Yuki up.  “Thanks Nick.” Yuki says, Hugging him tightly.

“You're welcome Yuki.” Nick replies, awkwardly hugging back.  The pair then begins to hear maniacal laughter.

“Electrode!  All of you!  Self destruct!” Yells a man with a psychotic grin, covered in bandages, he opens his coat to show the explosives strapped to his body.  With a big explosion that was about to happen, they didn't have a chance to get the pokemon, all they could do was sit there in that position.  The girl clung to the boy's body as the explosion ripped through the cold, Artic flora, air.  It quieted, they could hear eachother's breathing while the smoke cleared.

“Wooobbuffet?” a blob pokemon says, looking up at the pair cluelessly.  Yuki jumps away when she sees the wobuffet had a flute tied around it's neck.

“Where is she Wy?” Yuki says, kneeling in the snow, looking at the blue blob.

“Who?  Me?” a figure says, leaning out from against a tree.  She wore a dark red sweater, that showed cleavage, and a long black skirt.  She had raven hair with crimson eyes, identical to Yuki.

“I have never been so glad to be in same area you were.” Yuki says, giving a thanks look.

“Naturally,” the woman says, flipping her long hair over her shoulder.

At that moment a man wearing a jester's outfit runs over, “You...You...Siren!  I will take you back to our base, I should've never let you leave!” he lies.  Pulling out a team of 4 sunkern.  The woman takes offense, then reaches for her pokeballs, before Yuki shakes her head at her.

“No Jessie, let me deal with him.” Yuki says, then looks at zangoose, sending the rest of her pokemon in their pokeballs, “Flamethrower, then icebeam.” Flamethrower hits two of them, icebeam misses the other two, “Z, Blizzard.” Yuki grins, then a snowstorm kicks up around them.

“ZAAAAANNNNGGGOOOSSSEEE!” Z exclaims, throwing his paws in the air.  The blizzard slashes at the sunkern.  Cold ripping at everyone near, KOing the sunkern.

“Done and done.” Yuki says, as the team mystic grunt retreats.

“Heh, Impressive Yuki.”

“I think it was better than you could have done, Jessie.” Yuki sneers.

“Say it to my face you clown footed giant!” Jessie growls, running over and poking Yuki's chest, being only just above five feet tall.

“Fine, ya Midget.” Yuki says, flicking her in the forehead.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

*Tsuna*

"Thanks oldman"he said as he stepped off a cart along with Blaze and Rack, *"Oldman!? Who is the oldman, brat!?"*the man asked bothered by the guy´s words, the funny thing was that the man´s face was like the one of a demon"S-ss-sorry Mister!"he apologized, as the man just sighed and said*"Okay, i will pardon you since you´re still young kid, but never do that again"*"Y-yes"he said scared while Blaze and Rack had a sweat drop on their heads. 

The last day, when it was getting dark, Tsuna and his two pokemon were walking towards artic flora, since Tsuna wanted to arrive there quickly but it seemed like they won´t do it on time, that was until this oldman passed through there with a cart being pulled by Tauros and luckily he had the same destination.

The man was gone and Tsuna started to walk, it was kinda cold in that place so he was shaking"S-so cold"he said trying to warm up his hands, as they were walking, then Infernape started to run with tsuna following him instantly"Hey Blaze stop!"the brown haired guy said, suddenly he heard some voices arguing and for some reason one of those sounded familiar.Following Blaze he reached the place where those voices can be heard but he slipped because of the ice in the floor which made him slide down the floor and hit one of the people who argue, making her fall"Ouch!"he said as Infernape and Mijumaru were just shaking their heads in a negative form.

As he raised his head he apologized to the person he took down and looked around, finding a known face"Uh? Yuki?"he asked looking at the girl who was still stood.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 23, 2010)

The woman standing chuckles as the boy knocked down her tall counterpart.  “Nope, I'm Jessie, and the giant you knocked down was Yuki.” she says, pointing at the tall, thin girl that Tsuna could feel her gaze penetrating the side of his head.  “I don't know what you did but, my advice, start running now.”

“Tsuna...You little son of a...” Yuki growls, standing up, “Of all places to be, why in the hell would you be here?  And to Knock me into the snow!?  What the fuck were you thinking you goddamn-!” Yuki exclaims, leaping at Tsuna like a panther, Nick caught Yuki in mid-air, then tries to pin her arms behind her, and her legs trapped in one leg, against the other.

The girl begins to struggle in Nick's grip, “What did you do to her?  I know she can just hate people, to hate them, but this?”

“LET ME GO!” Yuki exclaims, struggling.

“This I want to hear.” Jessie says, looking between Yuki almost identical to her and Tsuna


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2010)

*Tsuna*

The guy got scared as he realized that the one in the floor with him was Yuki, he knows that the girl was insane and what was coming wasn´t going to be good, as Yuki started to insult him and then tried to kill him, he saw the guy who was stopping her and heard him"w-well it happened a while ago, w-we were going towards Long coast city.... b-but a weird guy attacked us and, well..."he said trying to explain what happened the best he could"I got scared and left her alone"he said hiding his eyes with his hair, that wasn´t a good memory, that day he understood somethings, like the people in the world aren´t good all the time.

"S-simon told me that you were here....so i came to apologize"he said still shaking but can´t say if it was by fear or frustration, as Infernape and Mijumaru got closer to him,standing next to tsuna"T-then leave her to do whatever she wants to do"he said looking at the guy.


----------



## Santo (Oct 25, 2010)

Lu was heading west to his hometown, Lamprey. He rode his bike until night fell. He reached a clearing in the woods, glanced up to the sky and thought about how pretty the sun set was, as he hadn't seen one in years from living in Suofreight. He sat up a camp in that clearing which was by a small stream. Tomorrow, he would finish his journey to his hometown.


----------



## Burke (Oct 25, 2010)

Gabite tried to dodge, but Aerodactyl caught his arm in his mouth. They rolled a few times on the ground, and Aerodactyl stood with a mouthful of Gabite?s elbow

?Bite...!? He winced as Aerodactyl smiled.

?Bu!? Pokabu was angered; he really wanted to make a good impression for himself, and getting beaten around certainly wasn?t helping.

He charged forward, struck Aerodactyl on the side of the body with a Tackle attack.

Sam grinned at his new Pok?mon?s smart initiative.

As that happened, Pupitar struck the ground with an Earthquake attack, it cracked the ground as it moved around the battlefield. 

Aerodactyl whipped his head, and hit Pokabu off of him.

In a smooth movement, Gabite twisted around, kicked off of Aerodactyl, touched down on the ground, rocketed forward, picked Pokabu up with his feet, and then angled his arms to soar upwards, the earthquake barely missing them.

?Gabai?? He asked Pokabu if he was ok.

?Poka!? He responded hiding his pain, he quite liked the flying thing now.

Aerodactyl was instantly on them, Gabite spun to avoid. He made a sharp turn, and was coming back around to them.

?Bu!? He told Gabite

?Bite?? He questioned his decision 

?Bu, Pokabu!? He insisted

?Bite...!? He liked the crazy idea.

On the ground, Sam figured he would allow them to think for themselves for a bit.

As he came back, Gabite flipped, and Pokabu transferred from Gabite, to Aerodactyl back.

?Bu!? He spit an Ember attack on him.

?AEROO!? He was angered. He spun and flipped to get him off.

?Poka... BU!? Another Ember.

Aerodactyl, who was done with this nuisance, spun quickly, sending Pokabu to the ground.

Gabite sped downward, and once again caught Pokabu.

?Bu...? He smiled; he was a bit dizzy now.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 25, 2010)

Nick looks at the boy, ?It's your funeral.? shaking his head, he lets Yuki loose.  It was long enough that Yuki's eyes weren't full of quite so much hatred.

Yuki opens her mouth to say something before Z waddled over.  He looked up at her quietly, his white fur ruffled slightly, only having a crimson color on his paws as well as over his eyes like a mask.  Yuki sighs, looking down at the little creature's eyes, then shoves Tsuna into the snow, ?Let's have a pokemon battle.  Three on three, that's what you can do to apologize.? Yuki says, picking up the young zangoose.  Yuki steps infront of Nick, then leans against him, ?Jessie.?

?Got it.? Jessie replies, knowing she was to be the judge.

?I will choose Z, Kip, and Tooki.? Yuki says, looking at Tsuna.  She grabs the pokeballs for her Marshtomp and Archeos.

?Alright, a three on three pokemon battle, using only one pokemon at a time.  The trainer that takes out all three of their opponent's pokemon first, wins.  You do not have to switch out your pokemon when your opponent's is fainted.  Any questions?? Jessie says, standing further away than she was, after she drew out a large box for their battlefield.

"Nope." Yuki says, getting ready to see who Tsuna will pull out first.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2010)

*Tsuna*

As soon as the guy heard the thing about the battle he doubted a bit, the last time it was a tie, but this one he should win, getting fired up all of a sudden, thing that made Blaze and Rack quite happy, he stood up and said"Ok, let´s do it"with a strong look in his eyes, he wasn´t going to have fear of a battle never in his life.

Thinking a bit about it he selected his pokemonThen i will choose Blaze,Rack and Donphan"he said taking the pokeball where donphan was and sending him as his first pokemon"donphan, come here!"he said as a big donphan with large horns and moss growing in it´s back appeared, it seemed kinda prepared for whatever"Dopha,dopha"it growled, scratching in the snow, as if he were going to tackle anything he sees instantly.


----------



## Santo (Oct 26, 2010)

The Sun rose as Lu finished packing up his campsite. He jumped on his bike and rode along excitedly. In just a short few hours, he would be home for the first time in what felt like years.

And as he rode, several hours did indeed pass to where he was just a short 15 minutes outside his town when suddenly a shiny Tyrogue stepped in front of his bike. Reacting quickly, the Tyrogue grabbed the front wheel of the bike and threw Lu several feet forward. His face scratched, Lu roared, "OW!" The tyrogue squeezed the front wheel of the bike, bending it completely out of shape. He tossed the bike into the bushes.

Ludwig was aggitated but he quickly realized how rare this opportunity was,capturing a shiny pokemon! "Alright!" Dumb luck was on his side. Lu reached into his pocket, hoping to use Abra with his type advantage but grabbed Charmander's pokeball by mistake and tossed him out. When Charmander appeard Lu let out a "Craaaaap," and finished, "Well no big deal. Charmander can handle this!"

The tyrogue heard this and his eyes became serious and rushed Charmander without hesitation. Charmander braced for the impact. Tyrogue stopped suddenly. When Charmander opened his eyes, tyrogue punched him in the face and then tackled him.


Lu called to his bestfriend and then commanded a headbutt. A tyrogue pinning him down, Charmander threw his forehead into tyrogue's and knocked him off. Tyrogue used counter and knocked Charmander into a tree. "Char....."

"Charmander...!"

Bruised, Charmander rose slowly. "Smokescreen!" ordered Ludwig. A thick black haze covered the area. Tyrogue began to cough hard as his entire body began to tense up. "EMBER! sparks of fire hit Tyrogue, burning him. Tyrogue charged where Charmander used to be but missed his tackle attack.

"Bite him Charmander!" Charmander bit into tyrogue's arm. The tyrogue reacted and wrestled him to the ground. Both pokemon hurting and physically exhausted struggled with each other on the ground, each one refusing to give up. Scratches and weak punches were all either could muster. Ludiwg quickly threw a pokeball out and hit the tyrogue with it. Three shakes and tyrogue settled down. Lu rushed to Charmander and began spraying him with potion. He hugged him tight and told him how good of a job he did. Lu walked to the bushes where the tyrogue threw his bike and hopped back on it. The wheel wobbled hard and the frame was bent.

About twenty five minutes later, Lu made it to Lamprey town where he was greeted by his expecting parents. He jumped off his bike and hugged them both just before they walked to his house, which was on the very outskirt of the town. They told him how glad they were to see him and again how proud they were of his graduation. Ludwig told them of his two new friends and let all three of his pokemon out of the balls. Abra sat indian style very peacefully but tyrogue and charmander saw each other and began to go at it again. Both were still in pain for their earlier battle but regardless, they charged each other and began to fight. It took both Ludwig and his father to pull them apart. Quickly, Ludwig recalled them both. "Well Casval, that is unfortunate. Your pokemon hate each other..."

"Wow... that was crazy... What should I do?"

"Go see Professor Pine, he should know," answered his wise father.

"Alright, will do Dad," finished Ludwig. He recalled Abra, hugged both his parents and exchanged I love yous and assured he'd back shortly. He walked out the door and began headed towards Professor Pine's laboratory.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 26, 2010)

Upon arriving at Lamprey town, Sho was completely exhausted. Cuts and bruises from a rampant group of Makuhita who felt it necessary to try and run him down for one reason or another didn't quite make his day. He took a deep breath and slowly sulked to the center of the small town. It wasn't exactly bursting with activity, a gardener outside his house, an old man standing serenely near the opposite gate, and a Machop and Mankey having a small tussle over in the small grass. Sho saw the two pokemon, how great they were at fighting, not battling specifically but just fighting. He envied that. Maybe one day he could get a pokemon like it. But for now, his Flood, Larvitar and Drake were perfect. Sort of. 

On his way over here Larvitar had repeatedly jumped out of it's pokeball for one reason or another, and was always wanting to see Drake, Sho's Charmeleon. He was starting to think this Larvitar wasn't fascinated with Drake persay, but with all fire type pokemon, or maybe just the char evolution line. Shosuke held Larvitar's pokeball in his hand, and glanced up and saw a lab. _'The Lamprey Lab... that sounds so familiar'_ He thought to himself. However before finishing the thought, the pokeball in his hands popped open, the Larvitar hit the ground, looked left, then right, then beelined it straight for the lab. *"Woah, woah! Larvitar come back!"* Sho yelled, grabbing the empty pokeball and running after it.

The Larvitar made it through the doors and Shosuke followed soon after. He was barely conscious of his surroundings as his tunnel vision narrowed in on the ever closer Larvitar, when he finally launched himself at it and grabbed it with bother arms. He skidded across the ground with a few scrapes and smirked triumphantly, *"GOTCHA SUCKER"* He said, as he realized that there were a pair of shoes standing in front of him. He looked up and saw an elderly man, smiling down at him. Quickly he felt like this man was in a position of authority, but his soft face gave him assurance. He slowly stood up, and brushed himself off, and apologized for running in making all this ruckus. The professor just smiled, pulled up a rolling chair and sat in it backwards, asking what he could do for Sho. 

*"Well sir... I didn't actually come in here for anything specific... but now that you mention it.."* The professor smiled and nodded, and told him to continue. Sho told him the whole story, and at first the professor seemed a bit confused. But all of a sudden, as if an exclamation point appeared overhead, his face snapped into inspiration. He turned around and spoke into the pokephone a bit, hung up, then turned around to face Sho again. 

*"You just wait here, alright? I think this will end up working quite well for you. You are indeed a Pokemon Trainer right? Yes, I thought so."* He smiled again, and said he would return momentarily, and walked outside. Sho was confused but felt that he could trust this man, so he relaxed and held the squirming Larvitar in his arms, waiting for the professor to show up again.


----------



## Santo (Oct 26, 2010)

Ludwig continued his short walk to the Laboratory and saw Professor Pine as he exited. "Professor!" he called attempting to get his attention. Pine turned to Lu and smiled.

"Ohhhh Casval! Great job at the graduation. Your parents and I were discussing it over coffee this morning. We're all so proud... What can I do you for?" he inquired. Ludwig explained how his Charmander and Tyrogue didn't get along and asked if there was anything he could do.

"A shiny tyrogue you say...?" Ludwig nearly fell to the ground having his whole problem nearly ignored. Professor Pined laughed heartily. "I currently have a guest, perhaps you could entertain him until I get back? We'll see what we can do." Ludwig nodded and proceeded into the lab where he saw a strapping young man struggling to keep his larvitar in place.

Ludwig joked, "You're supposed to use a pokeball to capture them." He smiled and extended his hand. "I'm Ludwig Faust. I'm a friend of the Professor's." The two shook hands happily as Shosuke introduced himself and larvitar. Ludwig petting larvitar, calming it down a little. Ludwig called out his tyrogue in preparation to show Professor Pine his shiny when suddenly Charmander popped out of his ball and forced tyrogue to the ground, putting him into a headlock. Larvitar's eye's glazed over and it's mouth dropped, drooling a little...


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 26, 2010)

A explosion was heared, Zeta stood in blazing fire with his sword unsheathed, next to him stood Komatana.

"...Nice to see you again, old friend." Zeta said with a dark deep voice.
"..." The Komatana nodded

On the ground lay Pine's assistant with some cutting marks with next to her a heavily injured Abra, Torchic ran in circles heavily panicking.

"She never said she used those cursed physic types...Let's go Komatana."
The Komatana salutes his master and follows him.
Torchic takes one look behind and decides to follow them.

The three leave Pine's lab in blaze, not knowing there were any other trainers around.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 26, 2010)

Shosuke met the young man named Lu, and as he let a Charmander and a blue Tyrogue out of their pokeballs, his Larvitar stopped moving entirely. The two pokemon butt heads and growled at each other, forcing the other back a few inches every few moments. Shosuke laughed at their little head-to-head match, as the Larvitar escaped his grasp and jumped on the Charmander's head. It gripped it tightly enough to warrant attention and stared down at the Charmander expectantly, stars in it's eyes. *"Well I guess he found a new friend, haha"* Shosuke joked, but for some reason he could tell that Larvitar was not going to move. This Charmander was a lot more lovable than the fiery Charmeleon Shosuke had at his waist. Then suddenly, he had a thought. 

*"Hey... that Tyrogue there, it doesn't really seem to get along with your Charmander really, does he?"* This was not only a great opportunity to get a fighting type pokemon, but to help solve two trainer's dilemmas as well! *"And it seems as though my Larvitar has taken a sort of liking to your Charmander.."* He said, glancing at the Charmander playing with the Larvitar on it's head, as the Tyrogue sat in the corner glaring at them both from afar. "Why don't we trade them?" Shosuke offered. *"I mean if you and Tyrogue are so close, we don't have to ya know? But I figure if, well, My Larvitar doesn't like my pokeball and your Tyrogue is so difficult... it'd be worth a try!"* Shosuke scratched his head and laughed uneasily, at the same time hoping the professor would come in any moment to break up the incredibly awkward conversation Sho managed to start up.


----------



## Santo (Oct 27, 2010)

Ludwig scratched his head at the offer. Having never traded a pokemon before, he was worried it might hurt his tyrogue's feelings... but he knew what was best for the team. Charmander and Larvitar seemingly got along famously while Charmander and Tyrogue didn't at all.

"Yeah, that's actually a good idea. Yeah, let's make the trade." Ludwig could feel the thick awkward aura so he pulled out an imaginary knife and started "cutting" it and laughed."Lighten up man," laughed Ludwig. He then walked over to tyrogue, hugged him tight and said, "It's been fun little guy. I know we barely know each other but I'm going to miss you." Ludwig recalled him to his pokeball and handed it to his new friend.

"Wow, we've already traded pokemon and I don't even know your name or anything about you." Ludwig took the next to Sho and watched Larvitar and Charmander play.

But before the two could get better acquainted fire exploded into a big problem. "Crap, crap, crap... what the...?!" Ludwig ran over to Pine's PC and withdrew some of Pine's water pokemon, including a Poliwrath, Mudkip, Masquerain and Floatzel.

Sho jumped to his feet shocked. "Play guy, you take Poliwrath and Masquerain and deal with the left side. I'll take Mudkip  and Floatzel handle the other!"

The two separated to each handle the half the inferno. "Floatzel Hydro Pump! Mudkip... Water Gun!"


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Shosuke fell to the ground from the deafening blast, and the next thing he knew, he was holding two pokeballs that werent his. *"Uhh... right!"* he managed to say after stumbling up. He watched as Lu used the water pokemon to put out the fire, and looked down at his own two pokeballs. _'what are you doing Shosuke?! Throw the pokeballs!'_ He told himself. He swallowed his fear and threw both pokeballs, and immediately a powerful looking Poliwrath and a beautiful Masquerain appeared. He tried remembering attack they both knew, but couldn't remember. _'Come on you stupid brain.. come on!'_ When out of the blue, he shouted *"Alright guys, Surf, Hydro Pump!"* They both nodded and turned towards the flames. A wall of water and a powerful jet torpedoed towards the flames, and slowly put them out, but a second explosion rendered his attempt useless. The shockwave threw Shosuke to the ground, as well as the pokemon.

He struggled to breathe in the smoke, but managed to see his Tyrogue in the corner. *"Tyrogue come on!"* He shouted. The Tyrogue looked him in the eye, and nodded, running over, almost being hit by a falling piece of flaming debris. He jumped on SHo's shoulder and gripped hard. *"Hold on!"* He yelled to his new partner, and he returned the Poliwrath and Masquerain to their pokeballs. He ran over towards the professor's desk and slid on his knees to avoid a third explosion overhead, as more debris fell to the ground. *"This place is coming down!"* He yelled to Lu as he began shoving pokeballs into his backpack. *"Save as many as you can!"* As he emptied out a third drawer. He pulled open a few more to double check, but it looked like he had gotten them all from this side of the room. The Tyrogue at his shoulder coughed and covered it's mouth, quickly, Sho took off his shirt and wrapped the Tyrogue in it. *"Don't open your eyes until you don't hear anything!"* He turned to Lu and told him he would see him on the outside, and gave him a smirk. *"And by the way my name's Shosuke!"* He tried to yell over the roar. Throwing his backpack over his shoulder and holding the Tyrogue bundled in his arms, he ran for the window, jumped, and smashed through it.


----------



## Santo (Oct 27, 2010)

The whole town gathered around the smoking lab. Pine made his way through the numerous people and shrieked. Meanwhile, inside the burning lab, Pine's assistants followed Sho's lead and grabbed all the pokemon and Pine's pokemon data. Sho made his way out, closely followed by Pine's assistants.

Fighting through the smoke filled death lab, Lu screamed and coughed at the top of his lungs for his companions. He heard Larvitar and Charmander call out to him. Ludwig followed their voices to find them backed into a corner, holding each other. "It's going to be okay, I promise!" he assured his pokemon.

Ludwig's parents began pushing through the crowd of people outside the lab, yelling for for their son. Having searched through the entire crowd, their fears were realized: Ludwig was inside.

Inside the lab, a support beam fell on top of the mudkip, injuring it badly "kiiip...."

"MUDKIP!" cried Ludwig frantically, He attempted to lift the beam but was too weak and the burning beam was too hot. Ludwig's abra, sensing everything going on popped out of his pokeball and charged into the blazing laboratory. Ludwig's father tried but failed to stop him from teleporting.

Teleporting in, Abra sensed where Ludwig was and used it's psychic powers and moved the fiery debris and ruble making a path for Ludwig and his pokemon and Floatzel to escape. Ludwig, teary-eyed, had never been so glad to see the light of day... but as he turned around, Abra was still inside. Without thinking, Ludwig attempted to run back into the lab to save him but Pine, Sho and his father restrained him. Screaming and crying, he ought as hard as he could to break free and eventually collapsed to his knees sobbing.

The building finally finally completely succumbed to the flames and collapsed under the destruction caused by the fire and abra was nowhere in sight. Silence and tears filled the town as everyone stood there in awe and confusion and sadness. Moments later, rain began to fall somewhat dousing the burn-sight.

From behind the crowd a person yelled, "An abra just teleported a badly injured mudkip to the pokecenter!"

Gasps from the crowd illuminated with hope rang into Ludwig's ears. Face red from burns and crying, he wiped his eyes and ran as hard as he could to the pokecenter, Charmander, Larvitar, Floatzel and many people from the crowed close behind. Ludwig busted through the doors where his abra stood only slightly burned. "Abra!" he half-screamed half-cried as he grasped his friend in his arms and hugged tightly. "Thank you...."


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 27, 2010)

Sho had luckily landed on grass, but still had burns and cuts on his body. The building behind him was up in flames, much worse than he had thought. A crowd was growing. They slowly exited their houses and ran over, some trying to be helpful citizens by tossing buckets of water through the window, onto the walls, but it did little to help. Sho unwrapped his Tyrogue to see how he was doing, luckily he was virtually unharmed. Another explosion went off from within the building, jerking Shosuke's attention. He made sure Tyrogue was fine, then set him down. He took a step forward to run in after Lu, but felt a firm hand on his shoulder. He turned around and saw Professor Pine, a large frown placed upon his face, and looked back at the building. *"But Lu is still inside!"* he cried. He turned around when suddenly Lu vaporized in front of him, awed. 

An Abra stood by him, it's hand on his shoulder, when it suddenly faced the burning building again and disappeared in a haze. Lu screamed and turned around, and Sho jumped for him, getting behind him and putting each of his arms under Lu's, holding him back. *"It's too dangerous Lu! it's too-"* He was cut off as the building dropped to the ground in a cloud of black smoke and embers. For a moment, the only thing that could be heard was Lu's sobbing, and people's crowded whispers from behind. Sho turned around angrily to tell them to go home, when a voice spoke from far away: *"An abra just teleported a badly injured mudkip to the pokecenter!"* Shosuke smiled and let go of Lu, who wasted no time in running down the road. The crowd followed.

Sho smiled and sat down on the ground, suddenly feeling the tinge of the slight burns on his body. His shirt ruffled a bit on the ground beside him and Tyrogue popped it's head out and saw him, blinking a few times. *"Hey there little gu-"* his sentence muffled as the Tyrogue jumped on his face, hugging him. Sho laughed and pulled him off, lifting him up. *"Does this mean it's ok that I'm your trainer?"* The Tyrogue smiled and nodded excitedly. "*Rogue Tyrogue!"* it said proudly. Sho smiled and laughed, then put his shirt back on, which had burn holes in it now, and put Tyrogue back into it's pokeball. He slowly began walking down the road as the cinders from the lab slowly died down, the crowd around the pokecenter wavering. He decided he'd wait for Lu to get back, so he found a small tree beside the path, and sat next to it. He'd already had a long day, and he would just rest for a moment..


----------



## Santo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ludwig recalled his pokemon to their balls and began walking "What a way to start a journey..." he thought to himself. Larvitar didn't want to go back to it's ball, so Lu didn't for it the issue. As he walked, the rain began to clear up. He walked past the smoking ruble of the once infamous lab. There Professor Pine sat crying and his assistants comforting him. Ludwig put his hand on the Professor's shoulder and tried to comfort him. After a short time, he continued walking to see Sho sitting underneath the tree. The larvitar charged and hugged it's former master hard.

"That was really close back there. You were really clutch, the way you handled Masquerain and Poliwrath. It's a shame we failed though.... I have no clue where it all came from though..."

Ludwig sat beside his new friend but was careful not to lean his burned back against the tree as it was very tender. "Hell of a Welcome Home party. Lamprey knows how to light it up. Hell of a way to start my journey to become a Master," said Ludwig.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

Sho smirked and opened one eye as the Larvitar hugged his arm. He stuck a toothpick in his mouth and chewed on it thoughtfully. *"Yeah it sure is"* he said. He looked down at the Larvitar and scooted it over towards Lu. *"That's your new master now Larvitar, your new trainer."* He smiled at the Larvitar which looked up at him confused. Of course this wasn't going to be easy. Tyrogue didn't get along with Lu's pokemon, so that wasn't too hard. But this larvitar seemed attached to Sho from the beginning. Sho smiled at the pokemon. *"Don't worry! Everything will be fine"* he said and lightly shoved the Larvitar again. It turned towards Lu, blinked twice, then instantly snuggled under his arm, which made Sho smile. _'Least he'll be happy'_ he thought to himself.

*"Ya know... I'm going East, to Suofreight, to get my first badge. Maybe we should travel together, yeah? It's good to have a friend around for things like this"* Hopefully Lu said yes. Shosuke didn't really have many friends, and it would be good to have the company. Plus, it makes battling and training so much more exciting. *"Hey, maybe we should rest at the pokecenter today? I'm already pretty pooped... I met another trainer today and after having a run-in with some Tropius, that Larvitar, and a burning lab... I could use some sleep."* He slowly stood up and brushed himself off, motioning towards the opposite ends of the city, "*And then tomorrow we can make break for Suofreight! What do you say Lu?"*


----------



## Santo (Oct 28, 2010)

Even though he had just came from Suofreight, Ludwig had renewed confidence in himself about being able to beat Mirage after his journey home.
"Sure thing, Sho. I plan on challenging the gym leaders myself. I actually just graduated from Shibusken University a couple days ago. I could show you around town. Have you ever been to Suofreight?" he replied happily. Ludwig, hugged his new larvitar hearitly and put it on his shoulders. "Now don't let go!" he laughed. He dusted his chest off and toughed out the burning 
sensation he felt by put larvitar on his shoulders.


"you know, this is my hometown. We could just stay at my parent's house if you'd like. I'm sure it would be much more cozy than a pokecenter. Plus, my mom makes amazing spaghetti," Ludwig offered. The two new friends began walking towards his parent's home. "You know my whole name is Casval Von Ludwig Faust. I was named after my great grandfather. I never met him but I'm told he was a brilliant pokemon trainer. My father said he even caught a legendary pokemon once..." "I want to surpass him in every way."

The two reached the home. "So how about it? There's plenty of room, Sho. Care to stay here?" he asked.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

Sho got up with Lu, and began walking with him, listening to his story about his name, and his great grand-father. *"I'm actually just Shosuke.. haha"* he laughed at the thought of not having a last name. A peculiar notion in itself. *"You know it's funny... I don't know the first thing about any of my relatives, if I have any at least.. But I have a dream of fighting two trainers.."* Sho seemed to get distant all of a sudden as he remembered back when he was young, climbing up that large mountain. He had nearly reached the top when he spotted them both. The two trainers in red. One of them had a gold hat, the other a red one. It was a vicious battle, though Sho must've showed up at the halfway point. The Red Hat's Charizard was fighting Gold Hat's Typhlosion, but Gold hat ended up taking the battle with a fierce flame wheel. Then Red Hat sent out a Venusaur and the same happened, the Typhlosion took it down quickly. Red Hat maintained his composure though, and sent out a Snorlax, taking down the Typhlosion with a Body Slam.. Shosuke watched in disbelief as the amazing battle took place at the top of the mountain. 

Gold Hat sent out what seemed to be his last pokemon, an Ambipom, and was able to take down the Snorlax with it... but the Red Hat seemed to have an Ace up his sleeve. The small Pikachu that sat comfortably on his shoulder jumped to the ground, and the wind stopped, if only for a moment. The air all around the mountaintop grew dry and warm briefly, as the Pikachu took a few steps towards it's opponent, sparks careening around it's body silently. The Gold Hat didn't seem to know what to do, but threw out a command anyways. Shosuke was too far away to hear it, but the monkey pokemon jumped at the electric mouse. Shosuke stared intently, but all he remembered after that is a huge explosion of light. His senses went dull and he remembered the feeling of freefall, and then a stinging pain in his left arm. When he opened his eyes again, he found himself in a pokecenter.. How he wished he could fight those two trainers, to prove to himself and his pokemon that he wasn't just another kid collecting badges.

Shosuke snapped out of it when he heard Lu offer to give him a room. *"Stay at your place? Well, sure, why not? I mean as long as it's ok with your parents."* He said and smiled. It was good to have a friend when old thoughts clouded his mind.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 28, 2010)

*Agua Lake; All Nightmare Long*

 *[Agua Lake]*​
Swoop growled as he pulled himself from the ground. His head snapped to Gabite as he darted toward Pokabu. His sharp eyes narrow as he sees the shock wave of the Earthquake attack heading his way.  "Oh my!" he screeches in Pok?mon as he tenses the muscles in his legs. Pulling both wings over his head he brings them down hard as he jumps straight into the air. His wings make a ring patterned dust clouds as he takes off. He narrowly avoids the rumbling ground as the shock wave passes under him. * "Swoop!"* William shouts stopping Swoop dead in his tracks before he could go off and do his own medieval counter. Last time that happened four trainers were hospitalized, seemed ancient habits die hard. Not that William cared, he just didn't want Swoop getting indigestion from eating that Pokabu.       

William, now upside down, floated in the air. He rubbed his chin while a silly grin crossed is face. It had been a while since a trainer had challenged him to this extent. Samuel had truly grown since Condor. But that wasn't enough William himself had grown as well. It was time to see how well Samuel fought blind. The rustling of his hands being shoved into his pockets causes his tie to shake loose from the vest he wore over it. It falls to the side of his face and hangs toward a ground, as if symbolizing where this fight was heading. But not the speed in which is was going to go. * "Team Attack Pattern Upsilon."* William commands.

 "Dactyl!", "Tar!" His Pokemon reply in unison as Swoop sails over to Rex and lands with a soft thud beside him. It was time to show Sam what a real Sandstorm looked like. Rex's whole body began to vibrate as slits along his body slightly opened and angled toward the ground. Spinning in place rivers of sand starts to pour from Rex. The rotation of his spin picked up small pebbles and debris from the Earthquake were drawn in as well and joined the escalating attack. Soon it spreads and grows even reaching high into the air. Sensing danger Gabite flies out of the storm as quickly as he can, allowing the storm only minor chances at Bull. 

If Sam remembers the way William fights, from watching William in Long Coast, the Sandstorm was just the begging. And sure enough Rex starts firing off barrages of rocks using Rock Slide. Gabite hisses as he is forced to take evasive actions avoiding the attacks a hidden enemy is using. But the multiple Rock Slides is the diversion, when Rex corrals Gabite into the right position Swoop burst through the Sandstorm. His body glows with with a purple energy. Orange streaks spiral from the tip of the aura and spiral down the length of the energy. He was using Giga Impact and he was lined up directly with Gabite's belly.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 28, 2010)

In D City part one of many

Building, building, Building, taller building, building, building, building, traffic, other side full of the same thing for what felt like miles to Kai.The continueous chain of buildings like stores, shops, and centers was over welimng to him. With Green Beside him they walked (kai that is) across th city like it wasn't going to end. Green managed to hop onto kia's back a few times. The smae thing over and over, true terror. He and Green needed to train before even thinking of fighting a gym leader, let alone a dragon type that could crush a grass type in a matter of milliseconds. Kai looked up to a sky scrapper and then to the cars passing by. The drain of his energy wasn't alone, Green had been feeling weary from the blandness far from any forest. The clouds looming over them felt like smog to Green, the small leaf type didn't feel to well breathing in al the pollution caused in big cities and by fire types.

The roads crossed again and Kai waited for the traffic to pass and the lights to chane. Green was behind him, silent like the hills, ready to jump on Kai's head with relentless force that Kai could not counter. The green rubber, called green Rubber for the reasons told, jumpped into the air with a fury of power and landed onto kai's head forcing him to fall on the ground once more. Kai felt crushed under Green's body, a light weight like him being taken down by his own Pokemon. Many people just ignored him while Green hopped skipped and body slammed. Green was not like other Chicoritas, he was offencive in power, defence was not his sterngth. Green hopped off with the smile of a demon, his leaf on his head opened wider to try and catch the sun.

Kai rose from the side walk ready to return the starter back to Pr. Elm, who happened to be eons away. Kai looked back at Green wh suddenly had a pair of shades on with his leaf opened up to catch the sun from above.

"Green, today realy, your asking to be replaced." The green Plant creature looked over then back to the light. It shrugged. Kai took out his pokeball and yelled return to it but Greem was to fast for that. With one flipped of he head leaf it hopped out of the way with little effert.

_REMIND ME WHY I CHOSE YOU!_Kai witched his face and put the item away.  His eyes were fierce with flames of retribution waiting to be given. He clenched his fist to Green, who had taken off the sun glasses(somehow) and closed it's eyes and walked with the greed and snoot of a champion bred Pokemon. Kai put his hand over his face and shook his head, where were they heading anyway? he looked up into the distance(literally up at a sky scrapper) bird type zoomed over head, some small like taillow and others larger than Ho-oh. the signs changed and Kai and Green walked across the road. Kai needed some dirction to where to begin his journey, it was obvious that dragon typs crush grass typs.

"Chica, chika, chi, ka, KARITA!!!" The seemingly weak pokemon tackled Kai when they reached the other side walk. It raced to a park that had grass and grennery on the ground. Kai, on the ground, lost a lot of hit points fom Greens sudden intrest in parks. He got back up then ran after his demon._ Thats right, Green goes where green is_ Hopefully there would be other people at the park. Maybe Kai wasn't the only trainer with a faulty pokemon.


----------



## Burke (Oct 28, 2010)

Gabite thought he could use the sandstorm below him to his advantage, but it seemed as if Aerodactyl was hell-bent on stopping him from using that opportunity.

He attempted to evade as the purple streak rocketed forward. Unfortunately, he on had time to move a few inches as Aerodactyl slammed into Pokabu, whom he was carrying.

?Buuu!!? He cried as he was violently removed from Gabite?s grip. His mass descended rapidly, and struck the ground with awesome force near Sam.

He was instantly knocked out. Sam had a solemn look on his face as he took out his Pok?ball. Gabite quickly made a jet like landing, skidding to a stop next to Pokabu.

?Bite Ga....bite...? He said lowly as he bent down. A tear welled up; he couldn?t help but blame himself. He suddenly hit the ground with his claw in anger.

?Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite...!? He growled. ?BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITE!? This time was more like a roar.

Aerodactyl descended into the sandstorm, the move required him to rest.

?Calm down Gabite, you need to control yourself.? Sam consoled as he returned Pokabu.

?GABIIIIITE!? he frightened Sam that time. A glow began to form around him.

?Gabite stop! You do not have to use that move!?

Experiencing a lapse of disobedience, Gabite ignored Sam?s orders as he was filled with Outrage.

His heart beating with rapidity, he turned slowly to the sandcloud. He could hear his foes crazed laughter.

?AERO AERO!?

He put his force into his legs, and he shot forward to the cloud.

Pupitar immediately fired off more rocks which Gabite largely ignored as they struck his hide.

The clouds innards churned as the disturbed airflow tore through it.

?GABITE!? He was directly on Aerodactyl. With both hands he grabbed his head, and slammed it into the ground. One hit.

Using all of his strength, he propped up the Aerodactyl, and delivered an uppercut to his stomach. Two hits.

He again focused his power into his legs and took straight up in the air in a corkscrew motion. The sandstorm near him spiraled as well as a trail followed him some ways out of the cloud.

Aerodactyl, who had managed to level out in the air, found that Gabite was now above him. Gabite front flipped, and delivered a blow to Aerodactyl?s right wing via his large tail. Three hits.

The two both fell back to earth. Gabite managed to stagger out of the cloud. He was now in a Confused state.


----------



## Santo (Oct 28, 2010)

{short post because I have to go to work)

They arrived at the Faust home to be welcomed and greeted. Inside, there was a spaghetti feast waiting on them. Lu began devouring it until he ate himself into a spaghetti induced food coma. 

Afterward, the two sat in the living room watching the television. The headline story was about Pine's lab burning to the ground. Sairu News at 11's Ace Anchor gave the story in it's entirety and stated that the reason for the fire was still mysteriously unknown.

"So Sho... tell me more about yourself, man. Oh and why were you waiting at Pine's lab? Anything important?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

Sho felt awkward going into these people's house, whom he just barely met. he was a bit shy at first, but after seeing Lu absolutely decimate his plate of Spaghetti, he opened up a bit. Lu's parents seemed nice, average parents. They had nifty tales of Lu as a child, and made a pretty good pasta dinner. it made Sho a little longing.. but he pushed the feeling aside quietly. He was explaining to Lu's dad that he planned on taking on the gym leaders when he heard a light burp, and turned to look at Lu, laying back in his chair like he'd engulfed an elephant. Sho couldn't help but smirk, which evolved into a large smile, and then into hysterics. And suddenly the whole table was laughing.

Once dinner was finished, they found themselves on Lu's living room couch, watching then ews channel. Sho had always been partial to pokemon battle championships on TV himself, but seeing as this wasn't his household, he didn't feel it was his right to say. But then again... where _was_ Sho's home? At this he grew a bit more longing, longing of the Faust household and of Lu' life. But all wasn't lost. Once again he shoved aside the feelings and watched the news, highlighting the events that had happened that day at the lab. Apparently the cause of the fire was still unknown. Lu broke the silence by asking Sho a penetrating question, but one he didn't feel broke any boundaries they had already. 

*"About... me?" *Sho scratched his head, *"There isn't much about me...*" Shosuke's mind went into a daze again as he remembered leaving Goldenrod with Flood and Drake, who was still a Charmander then... he could picture the pokemon they fought together, and even in the caves, when the green-haired boy Wally helped him get to the other side. He was a bit on the sketchy side but a really nice boy. He was deciding on which story to pick when he glanced back over at Lu, who had fallen asleep seemingly. Sho smiled, actually feeling relief that he didn't have to explain himself. Maybe someday soon when it got easier. Quietly he crept up from the bed and tiptoed to the door. He squeezed the handle, quietly opened the door, and took a step outside.

The air was humid, and the sky dark. It felt like a soothing summer night. Sho took in a deep breath and walked down the path. He passed the remains of the lab, and kept walking, down a smaller, more narrow path, that emptied into a small field. The perfect spot. No one would hear him here. He grabbed two of his pokeballs, and Flood his Mijumaru, and his new Tyrogue appeared in front of him. Flood yawned, but Tyrogue appeared ready, looking at Sho intently. *"You need a nickname, don't ya?"* He said to the Tyrogue, which smiled in response, but didn't move much. After thinking for a moment, the name hit him instantly *"Torque."* He said triuphantly. The Tyrogue looked happy given it's new glamorous name, and gave Shosuke the thumbs-up.

given that example, Sho gained a stern look. *"You ready guys?"* he asked his two pokemon. They each nodded their heads. *"Alright, Torque, you don't know the rules, I'll lay them down for you. This is Shosuke style training, alright? It's hard but worth it."* Now that he was so close to Torque he noticed it wore a necklace... with a small blue crystal on it. A shard of an everstone. He must've belonged to someone else in the past. Sho waved the thought away and continued. *"Rule number one, don't knock out your opponent. Show that you can knock them out, but don't actually deliver the hit. Ok? Rule number two, don't show mercy. I know that sounds harsh, but mercy can lose us the battle. Rule number three, don't let it get personal. If you need a break then take one. And rule number four,"* Sho smirked at Torque as he spoke, *"newbies have to fight first"*

**After about an hour of intense training between Flood and Torque, Shosuke heads back to Lu's home, and gently falls asleep on the couch, unnoticed**​


----------



## Santo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ludwig woke up early the next morning. He looked out the window to see the morning dew fall away and a tailow chasing a weedle. His parents were in the kitchen packing two bags with fresh clothes, enough food to make it to Suofreight and a surprise: two new cell phones. "we want you two to keep in touch while out on the road, " his mother explained.

Ludwig got properly dressed and decided to go see pine while Sho snoozed. Pine was staying at his home. The weedle finally managed to escape the tailow. Ludwig called out abra, larvitar and charmander to challenge them for a race. No teleporting.... ABRA! Okay 3-2-1-GO!! They all ran hard but  in the end, abra still won with charmander coming in at a close second.

Pine answered the door a few moments after Ludwig's knocks and welcomed Ludwig in. Drinking a mug coffee, he offered some to Lu who graciously accepted. As they sipped on the coffee at the kitchen table, the two discussed Pine's lab burning down and the plans to rebuild. Pine hired a contracting company based in Hoenn.

Lu finished his coffee and sat the mug down on the table, thanked the Professor and began to leave just after wishing the him the best of luck on the reconstruction. Pine asked Ludwig to wait. Ludwig turned around and 3 TMs were shoved into his chest. "If you're going to take the gym leader challenge, ember and bite won't do it. Use these to your advantage and take care, " explained the Professor who abruptly turned around and walked away. Ludwig smiled and headed back home.

He stepped into the house, sat on the couch and turned on the tv to wait for BattleCenter to recap yesterday's major battles until Sho awoke.


----------



## AgitoShizuo (Oct 28, 2010)

It was time; Shizuo was finally off to start his Pokemon adventure. He walked out the front door, in a bit of a cheerful mood. Trailing behind him as usual was his Charmander, one he'd only gotten just recently. "So then, you ready to break some skulls and get some badges!?" He enthusiastically asked his Charmander. The Charmander made the noises typical of such Pokemon and made it's own version of a fist pump. 

"Alright then, let's go!" Shizuo gave a confident smirk and alongside his Charmander began to sprint like crazy to get out of Cirus Falls. His idea; He was going to head to the Crossroad bluff to catch himself some Pokemon. All he would ever need would be himself and his Pokemon, ones that he cared for greatly. A long road lay ahead of him, but he couldn't possibly have a care in the world about that right now, he was more concerned with winning; and a lot of it.

After quite a bit of walking, he eventually arrived there. Then he began to really think of where a good place to catch Pokemon would be. "Whadya think Charmander?" He asked his companion. It gave a sort of shrug before pointing in the general direction of what Shizuo knew to be as Northwind Town. "Well, I heard some tough people live over there, there is bound to be some tough Pokemon there as well!" Shizuo got really pumped up and took off, Charmander tailing quickly behind. 

Some odd shuffling in the grass was entirely ignored by them; at least until a Ratata popped out getting ready to attack them. "Hmph, this punk thinks it can take us? Go get em' Charmander!" He ordered, pointing a finger toward this new foe. The Ratata struck first, leaping at Charmander with a scratch attack.

"Ratata look out!" Shizuo called just in time as Charmander dove out of the way. "Nice job! Now, use Ember!" He commanded, and Charmander was quick to obey. It fired a steady spark of flame at the Ratata burning it slightly. The Ratata retaliated with another scratch attack, this time it hit dead on. 

"Charmander, are you alright?" Shizuo called out in concern. Charmander gave what appeared to be a grin, signalling it was fine. "Hmph, I shouldn't have expected any less. Alright let's finish this! Charmander, tackle attack!" The Charmander ran toward the the Ratatata which was about to attack with another scratch attack. Charmander struck first, successfully knocking the wild Pokemon out.

"Alright! Hm... you know what? Before we go too far, we should stop by Lamprey Town and get you patched up. This will help for now though." Shizuo knelt down and used a quick potion on his Pokemon, healing it a bit. He then proceeded to set up camp, as it was getting rapidly late. "Let's see... this goes here, that goes there and.... done! Let's hit the hay!" Shizuo barked, and soon enough, trainer and Pokemon drifted off to sleep. 

Before dawn even came, they were off again toward Lamprey Town, and after a few close shaves with some wild Pokemon, they made it. Shizuo got Charmander to the Pokemon center and left him in Nurse Joy's care. "You better not screw up or I'll...!" He began to threaten, but the Nurse quickly reassured him. "Don't worry, your Pokemon will be 100% A-O.K. when you get back." She told him. He grumbled and left the center, bumping into some one on his way out. "Watch where you're going, he said gruffly before walking off without apologising.

It was then as he walked he happened to pass a Pokemon day-care. A rather friendly old man rushed out to greet him; holding an egg carefully in his arms. "Good sir, would you please take care of this Pokemon egg for us? As a reward you can keep whatever happens to be inside...?" The old man offered. "Why the hell would you offer something like this to me?" He asked before the old man pressed the egg into Shizuo's arms.

"You seem like a good man when it comes to your Pokemon. The wife says I've got an eye for that sort of thing. Now take care~!" The old man said, suddenly vanishing as quickly as he appeared. "H-hey get back here!... I suppose there is no helping it is there?" Shizuo said with a sigh, getting back to the Pokemon center.

He quickly asked to have his Charmander returned, as it had fully recovered. He then proceeded to walk out again, Charmander in tow. "Alright buddy, this guy right here is gonna be your responsibility too, so watch out for him alright?" Shizuo lectured the Charmander, though it seemed eager to prove itself. "Alright, now I suppose we should go to the next place over and forget about Northwind for now. Hmm... Domino City then? Let's get going."

He began the long walk to Domino City, expecting to get there by at least nightfall.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

Shosuke's eyes shot open. he glanced left then right, then jumped up, staring at his surroundings. He heard a creak behind him.. _'there? no.. left a little.. there it was again..!'_ He turned around and swung a fist quickly. Lu's father took a step back and Shosuke missed thankfully. *"Sir! Ah!"* Shosuke said, startled, as he regained his composure. However, Lu's father seemed to be fazed little, and had stepped back without much effort on his part. *"Ah, boys will be boys. Why don't you go find Lu? I hear he went to go see Pine this morning! Don't let him leave with out ya boy"* he said with a smile. Shosuke gulped and bowed *"Sorry again sir!"* as he grabbed his pokeballs and ran outside. He took a few steps out and looked left and right. Where was Pine staying?? *"Oh dammit!"* He said, wondering which way to go. _'eeny meeny miny... moe!'_ He said as he did a twirl and pointed directly at another trainers face. 

He was about to apologize when he noticed the pokeball at the boys waist and an egg in his hand. *"A pokemon trainer, eh?"* Shosuke smirked and grabbed the tip of his hat out of habit. He seemed to always do it when getting ready to battle. He took a few steps back and unhitched Flood's pokeball. *"Whaddya say? Wanna battle?"* He smirked tossing the ball up and down confidently, but almost dropped it once, fiddled with it midair, then attempted to reclaim his cool act smoothly. *"So a pokemon battle? Hm? One on one? Or hey, your rules."* Sho said with a smirk.


----------



## AgitoShizuo (Oct 28, 2010)

Shizuo had been pressing the egg close to his body to keep it warm. He didn't want to end up killing the thing before it even had a chance to see the light of day. He was also making sure to keep it in a nicely warm, but not to the point of uncomfortable blanket. So he had continued walking until suddenly, he found a finger being pointed to his face. "What's your problem punk?" Shizuo asked him rather annoyed, looking at him with a grimace.

The kid called him a Pokemon trainer, and had the oddest smirk on his face. Shizuo already knew where this was going. "Heheh... Alright then, you're on you punk! I'll mop the floor with you!" Shizuo called out Charmander from behind him, the small fiery creature stepping forward. "Yo, you ready for a battle?" He asked the Charmander with a smirk. Naturally it gave a confident smirk back, and looked ready to battle. Shizuo also stepped back this time around.

"One on one is fine by me! Whenever you're ready!" Shizuo was pretty confident of his victory despite being a total and complete newbie when it came to Pokemon; however, his fiery passion for the creatures would be unmatched.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

Shosuke smiled, and bit his lip. This was gonna be good! *"A charmander.. been a while since I've seen one of those."* Shosuke confessed. *"But,"* he began *"That doesn't mean I don't have a trick or two up my sleeve!"* Shosuke tossed Floods pokeball into the air and in a beam of red light, Mijumaru appeared at Sho's feet, full of energy and power. _"We have the type advantage"_ Shosuke thought to himself. Quickly, before the trainer had the chance to react, he called out to his Mijumaru. *"Alright flood! Lets get this started!"* 

*"Miju, Maru!"* He cried as he crossed his small arms, and three translucent blades surrounded him, encircling him. He grew more focused as the Swords Dance raised his power up and up, and then stopped. He let his arms fall back down with a confident *"Miju!"*. He stood as a samurai would, in a defensive position ready to counter whatever this Charmander threw at it. One foot grounded in front of him, one paw on the shell on his chest, his tail behind him acting as a balance.


----------



## Santo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hearing a commotion outside, Ludwig stood up and stepped on the porch to see the battle with Sho and some guy. "Sweet. I can see how good Sho is, " He approached the battle at a cautious pace.

"Go Mijumaru! " he cheered.


----------



## AgitoShizuo (Oct 28, 2010)

"Hmph. Alright then..." Shizuo muttered watching the other Pokemon make it's move. "...Charmander! Do _that_ attack!" Shizuo called out. Soon enough Shizuo's Charmander turned it's back on the opponent, it's tail now facing them. It began to crack it's tail like a whip. Mijumaru would find find it's boosted attack sent back down a notch. "Now!!! Use scratch attack!" Shizuo called, and Charmander charged, taking a swipe at Mijumaru


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 28, 2010)

*"Mijumaru, wait til he gets close and and parry with a shell blade!"* Sho yelled. He hadn't seen the Tail Whip coming, but no matter. Charmander swiped at Flood, who swung it's arm out and caught the scratch-attack mid-swing. The two pokemon struggled against each other briefly, steam coming from the shell. *"Go for a water gun Mijumaru, point blank!"* He yelled. Mijumaru bubbled for a moment, and unleashed a jetstream of water straight at Charmander's face.


----------



## AgitoShizuo (Oct 29, 2010)

"Tch." Shizuo expected a water type move eventually. Upon hearing his opponent call out the move, Shizuo countered with his own. "Charmander, use Ember!!! Quick!" He called out. Charmander responded quickly, breathing in, and exhaling minor flames. It was enough to turn the water to steam and ember was put out. "Now, hit him again!" Charmander tried another scratch attack with a free arm. It was an upward sweep this time, and coming in quickly.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 29, 2010)

The scratch caught Mijumaru by surprise, as three claws dug into his chest. *"Flood!"* Shosuke called out as his Mijumaru hit the ground. He wasn't down yet though. That was just one scratch attack. The Mijumaru stood up, focused, and ready to go once more. *"Alright Flood, lets try out another Water gun!"* Shosuke called out. A bubbling stream of water flew out of Mijumaru's mouth towards the Charmander once again, only this time, Shosuke had a plan.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 29, 2010)

Green launched himself into a bunch of bushes. Kai caught up to see the same pair of sun glasses on green. He was sun bathing in the bushes with his leaf in the air and his body sitting still. He looked up at Kai then back up to the sun. _ OK THAT's IT YOUR GOING DOWN!_ Kai's eye twitched and he took out the pokeball. 

"RETURN DEMON!" The red flash zapped the bushes and green hopped out of the way, this process continued for a while untill green stopped and used layzor leaf on Kai. kai side stepped the ray of razor leaves. Kai retaliated with the pokeball. Green continued to use layzor leaf. The park's corner became a battle ground. Green stopped when Kai stopped. Kai was hiding under the park bench and green was in the bushes. In some weird way this was training, their way of training. Kai poked his eyes above the bench and razor leaves nearly caught his face. Green was enjoying himself. You could see it on his smug face with the sun glasses on still.

Kai poked on the side, green looked away thinking it had won, that was at least Kai's idea. He moved the pokeball from behind the bench slowly, inch by inch it suddenly was in range. Green knew what was comming. He stood still for as long as possible. He only needed to hear the words. Kai was completly still, he thought he was ging to win this one, his first win against Green.

"RETURN FROM WENCE YOU CAME!!!!" the red flash shot from the red and white ball. Green heard the words and jumpped into the air and swong the leaf on his head around like a propeller. The lazor leaves flew out of the out and to the pokeball. Kai punched the ground behind the bench the leaves shot right beside his hand. He pulled his arm back thinking he about lost his hand. Green used the super spinning hellicopter leaf to land on the other side of the bench. Kai and Green looked into the each others eyes.

"Chika, rita." His eyes squinted at Kai, he smiled now that it had won. _ I win._ Green had won again, each time this happend it always won. kai sat still on the back of the bench.  He put the pokeball away. _How can I get this thing to listen to me?_ he stood up, the park was a good sized place, a few trees loomed around the outer sides of a battle cort. The bench and the surrounding parts were coverecd in razor leaves. Kai twitched his eyes at the ground that had been decimated by razor leaves.

"Ya know there gunna make us..." Kai turned to see Green gone. He looked around until his looked up at a near by tree with green sun bathing on top."HOW IN THE WORLD DID YOU GET UP THERE?!" Green looked down and shrugged. "AHHHHHHHH!" Kai sat on the bench. A sharp pain on hs bottom made him sky rocket up. He sat on a razor leaf that stuck out of th bench wood. He landed face first to the dirt. his hand rubbed his bottom . Green broke out laughing ontop of the tree. It was funny to him. Kai stood up and then walked back to the bench. He pulled out all of the razor leaves and sat there. It would be a long day.

"Chika." (Boo) Green said it in a calm voice.

"AYAAAAAAAAA!"he jumpped back to the other side ofthe bench, green was on the tree, how in the world did it get down so fast, and how did it scare Kai so easily. Green took of the shades.(by misterious ways that only pokemon know) He looed strait into the eyes of Kai.

"Chika, rita, ita, ita, chi." Kai had no clue on what Green said but he would never know.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 29, 2010)

*Rin...*

White powder flew in many different directions, it was indiscriminate when it came to its victims, humans, pokemon, and vegetation all felt the blast of the icy snow.  Much laughter spilled from the small group as they dodged between trees to avoid being hit by the projectiles.  Fire, water, electricity, grass and much more flew through the air, deflecting the balls from themselves and others.

“I will never give in!”  Was Rin's war cry that was followed by a giggle, before she let loose another snowball in Simon's direction.  She didn't wait for a response only turned and scrambled away so as to not give up her true location.    

The pokemon that belonged to the pair moved and weaved their way between the trees and trainers, helping one or another, wagers that only they knew about causing them to put their loyalties in place that they maybe wouldn't be normally.  Though if one were to push the issue, there wasn't a creature in the group that wouldn't obey both of them.

Many miles were crossed as the snowball fight continued, puffs of misty air coming out of their mouths at they continued toward their destination while having loads of fun.  Throwing another snowball toward Simon, Rin whirled around and unfortunately wasn't paying much attention, she tripped on a root that was sticking out of the ground under the deep snow.  Giving off a squeal she crashed onto the soft cold surface.  

Taking advantage of the situation, Simon pounced.  He straddled Rin's hips and grinned down at the laughing girl.  Then there was a moment that they froze, a strange new look passed between them, Simon unconsciously dropped the snowball that he was going to mash into Rin's face.  

Even the pokemon held their breath as the pair looked deeply at each other.  Simon began to lean forward a bit hesitantly, Rin just continued to lay there, waiting for Simon to move closer.  With eyes half closed and lips only an inch apart, there was a horrible scream that came from not too far from them.  

“Combusken!”

“Charmeleon!”  The pokemon began to yell, as all heads, including those of the trains looked in that direction.

“Something isn't right.”  Rin whispered heavily, Simon sighed and nodded before standing.  He extended a hand to help her up.  Rin took it gratefully but her hands were shaking slightly, the scream was unnerving, then another yell though of a different tone then the first.  “We have to check on it.  It sounds like something might be wrong.”  At Rin's words the play left their pokemon and they readied themselves, they knew one of their own kind were in danger and that the faith they had in their partners would mean that they would help.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 29, 2010)

*Agua Lake; Where Monsters Dare not Tred*

*[Agua Lake]*​
William watched as Swoop and Samuel's Gabite fell back into the Sandstorm. A grim look was presently affixed to his features. His psychic link with his prehistoric Pok?mon told him that he was hurt and badly. A few moments later Gabite stumbles from the churning dust, confused. He looked to be in bad shape as well. Seemed that the barrage of rocks that Rex used with Rock Slide had done more damage then the Gabite first felt. Adrenaline could do that.  "AERO!!!!" the terrible screech tore across Agua Lake. The abundant amount of Beedrill that called Lake Agua home came to a pause as the roar of defiance cut across their sensors. They look across the waters and across the fields as Swoop poured his Pressure into the environment. So heavy was Swoop's ability William almost became weak in the knees. With thunderous beats of his rock hide wings the large Sandstorm that Rex had brewed is blow to oblivion. As the battlefield clears the Beedrill in the direct area make a hasty retreat back to their nest. 

 "AERODACTYL!!!!" Swoop roared as he flapped his wings. But it was apparent that he couldn't fly. The wing that Gabite had struck with his hardest blow was almost crippled and not flight worthy. Swoops eyes begin to glow a pale white, since he couldn't fly he was about to let off with another Ancient Power. But before he could all the damage he had taken catches up with him.  "...dactyl..." he mummers as he collapses to the ground. * "Very surprising, you're the first to beat Swoop."* William says as he grabs Swoop's Pok?ball from the air. * "Return."* William adds as the red beam pulls Swoop back into his Pok?ball. * "Down to three."* William says as he puts Swoop up and another Pok?ball rolls into his grasp. 

Then in his old fashioned way he allows the Pok?ball split in his hand, the light spilling onto the ground. *"You're up CB."* William says as his Cubone comes into view.  "Him again huh?" CB says in Pok?mon as he allows one club to tap on the ground. His second Bone Club is propped on his shoulder.  

*[Merri Town]*​
A thick black smoke billows from the research facility. With a sharp crash a local police officer he blown through a wall with his Arcanine. From the hole a red glove can be seen grabbing onto the jagged edges as the Arcanine pulls himself to his feet. "Nine!" it growls as it's whole body shakes. "Chan" a voice trails as a Hitmonchan steps into the sunlight. "Mach Punch." a stern voice commands setting the Hitmonchan into motion. Taking a step further into the light the Arcanine is sent spiraling to the ground, the punch much too fast to be seen.  "Have we found everything that we have come for?" Dana's voice asks though ear pieces though out the facility. The man that had just finished beating the officer pulled his hand to he ear and pressed a button. "Jacobson here, I have downloaded all research on Ancient Pok?mon and Origins of Species." the man replies. 

One by one reports from the other five men come in, they have completely obtained all information that the lab had.  "Good, now destroy their systems and files." is the order that Dana issued next. "Yes M'am." the voices replied as they set about their work. Explosions begin to happen in localized areas of the building as the front doors swung open. The light steps of Dana can be heard as her shadowed form appeared in the doorway. As she stepped into the daylight a voice cuts through the air "By the power given to me by the Pok?mon League, I Haruhi of the Merri Town Gym command you to stop and surrender yourself." the Gym Leader commands as she comes into view. Dana's eye cut to the young girl.  "Go home to mommy before you get in over your head." Dana replies as she starts to walk back to the limo. "Your team Mystic, right. That means that I have to stop you before you can cause anymore harm to Pok?mon!" she yells as she releases her first Pok?mon, Pidgiotto before Dana could even address if she was Mystic or not. 

 "Don't say I didn't warn you little miss." Dana replies as she pulls a Pok?ball from an inner coat pocket.


----------



## Santo (Oct 29, 2010)

Ludwig called out his pokemon to watch this intense battle. Sho was clearly a good trainer, likely even better than he. "Alright guys. Watch and learn..." he instructed his friends. Charmander and Abra watched intently while Larvitar, having been trained by Sho already, knew his battle style and strategies.

He heard saw how quickly Shizuo reacted to the water gun Sho commanded; he couldn't believe how rapidly he interpreted it. It seemed completely unreal yet he did and reacted with a steam-inducing ember and a scratch attack which Mijumaru took and shook off.

Sho again reacted with another water gun but there was a look of confidence in his eyes, a look that Ludwig had yet to see in his new friend before. Lu looked on with great interest....


----------



## AgitoShizuo (Oct 29, 2010)

Shizuo saw the water gun coming. "Use Ember again!" He commanded. Charmander began to create the attack. However, the speed of that last attack appeared to be a fluke. Before Charmander even opened it's mouth the water gun made contact. Charmander grunted and was pushed back. It was heavily weakened, and it appeared in another attack appeared Charmander would lose. 

 "Hang in there Charmander!" Shizuo called out to his companion.


----------



## Burke (Oct 29, 2010)

"Well its a bittersweet victory Will..." Sam said lowly.

He knew Gabite was confused and weak now, and he wanted to spare him the humiliation.

"Return." Gabite vanished.

"Toxicroak, I choose you, Metang too!" He called out as both the poisonous toad, and the super computer revealed themselves. He clasped the pokeballs back on.

"Croak..." She sighed.

"Metang" It said in a monotone way.

"Your the last two, make it count." He informed them.

Neither of them were intimidated due to their shared apathetic natures.

"Confidence is good, youll need it. Metang psycic!"

"Metang." Its eyes glowed as it focused on Cubone.

Surprisingly, Cubones eyes glowed too as Metang's attack was thwarted.

"Metang..." It was a bit nervous, it turned back to Sam, and somehow Sam understood what it meant.

"Theres something else in there?"


----------



## Youkai (Oct 29, 2010)

In D city at the park

Green was suddenly back on the tree and Kai was back on the bench. Kai staired at the ground, Green sun bathed for an hour while Kai slept on the bench with his hood covering his face and his hands in the pockets. Green hopped on Kai and Kai burst out with what air was in his body.

"Chi, Ka, chi, rita." green was board you could see it in his expressions. Kai looked at the greeen pokemon in his lap. Under the tree was a smal brown fluff of fur. Kai looked at it and his eye twitched. Green turned around wondering what he was looking at. An Eevee was sleeping on the ground under the tree. Kai tood up and Green fell of and landed perfectly. Its eye twitched much like kai's. The eevee remained still. kai walked closer, not makinga sound. Green suddenly was right beside it, Kai Jumppped at the green chikorita's speed.

"Chi rita?"(you awake) Green Rubber spoke calmly to Eevee. Th little pokemon looked up.

"Eeeeeveeeeeeee eev veve vee."(no, well now I am. what?) It squinted with the large brown eyes. Green poked his leaf under the eeevee who was to lazy to stay awake. Green struggled to lift Eevee up but he did, Kai looked at it in amazment.

"Dude, why did you pick him up?" Kai spoke nervously to Green like he had comitted a crime.

"Rita chi ka?(are you alone?) Green said it calmly to Eevee as he put the buuny down to the ground beside Kai.

"Eeve, eeeeeev."(No trainer here.) EEvee just huddeld into a smaller ball and kept still. he wasn't going to move for anything. Not even for a trainer. kai took out a pokeball and put it close to Eevee. Eevee did nothing when the orb poked him on the side. The red beams flashed and caught Eevee, the Pokeball didn't rummbel. Eevee was truly lazy.

"CHIKARITA!"Rubber jumped on kai like HE had did a crime. Kai was on the ground with Green on his chest and the leaf slapping him.

"WHAT YOU GREEN NUSENCE!" Kai yeeled at it the puched the pokemon off.

"CHIIIIIIKAAAAAAAAAAAAAA."The leaf swong around and layzor leaves shot out and Kai dodged them like he was dancing to save his life. Eevee was caught with no battle, but he was lazy. Who just wants a lazy Eevee? Kai does....appearantly.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 30, 2010)

Shosuke smirked as the jet of water hit the pokemon head on, damaging it heavily. *"We've got this Mijumaru"* He said to his pokemon, which nodded in excited agreement. *"Alright Mijumaru lets whip up another Shell Blade!"* The Mijumaru once again took the shell off it's chest and spun it around expertly. It stopped and held the shell with two hands, not one, and stood it's ground once more, staring at the Charmander. Normally with Mijumaru, Shosuke noticed, that running in headstrong doesn't work. It's best to act like the legendary soldiers of Japan, and await until your opponent comes at you, and then you use their own tactics against them with split-second timing and flawless control. Of course Mijumaru wasn't quite there yet, but it was worth a try.


----------



## AgitoShizuo (Oct 30, 2010)

Shizuo was beginning to worry. He'd read once that if a Charmander's flame went out it would die. He could continue to fight anyway; his Charmander was made of tougher stuff right? _Right._ His mind seemed to respond. "Alright then! Charmander, use _scratch_ attack." The way he said scratch sounded weird and at first, confused Charmander. Then it caught on after some thought. It was just about to attack when the egg began to shake. 

"Fights over! You win! Let's go Charmander!" He called, rushing to the pokecenter. The egg was hatching; Shizuo wanted to make sure it was in perfect health. So he just left along with his Charmander, rushing to the pokecenter. By the time he arrived, cracks had appeared all over the egg; it burst open, a small blue Pokemon came forth. "A Riolu..." The Riolu looked up at him and Shizuo could already tell this was going to be great.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 30, 2010)

_*Yuki, Outside Artic Flora*_

Yuki looks at the donphan, “You ready to fight a strong opponent without them pulling their attacks?” she says to Z.

“Zangoose.” he nods, pushing away from Yuki and waddles forward on all fours.

“Remember Z, use your size as an advantage.” Yuki says as the Donphan charged on it's own, “Roll out of the way!  Then ice beam as he charges you again!”

“ZAAAAAANGOOOOSE!” Zangoose yells, hitting donphan with the icebeam, he stops and shakes his head.

“Donphan?” The Donphan asks Z, not knowing that Z was only hatched the day before.

“Zangoose, zangoose zang.” Z says, making donphan look around.  He jumps onto the donphan's back, getting a grip from the moss, he attempts blizzard but it misses his perch.

“Donphaaaaaan!” The donphan roars.  He attempts a rollout, slamming zangoose into the ground.  From a halfway passed out expression, he uses a blizzard, the chilling cold knocked the donphan away.  The large pokemon standing, but the cold was nipping at him.

Yuki shakes her head, “Okay, now he's perfected his Blizzard attack.” Yuki says, Sending Z into his pokeball.

“Archeos, You're up.” Yuki says, letting off an extremely large bird, roughly two meters in height.  It looks at Tsuna, then Yuki says, “Don't be afraid of it.  I'm not sure why he's that big.” she shrugs, then waits for Tsuna to choose his next pokemon.


----------



## Cursed panda (Oct 30, 2010)

James walked down the mean streets of Domino city to return home. Where he would find his mother passed out on the ouch in a drunken snooze or she wouldn't be there at all. Behind him trailed his only fried whom of which he has had for a month now, Mijumaru. as the approached the old wooden door of his house which had 5417 marked on the door he turned around and stared down at the small blue otter whom was now rolling around on the ground toward his feet. James recalled how he had gotten him.

One month ago James was doing this very same action, coming home to his drunk mother. When he spotted the poor thing. It was covered in mud and dirt and looked at him with helpless eyes as it was being pounded into a wall with a large stick that could only be held by a Dokkora. It whimpered from the alley has it was being practically mutilated in front of James eyes.

James ran screaming into the alley and threw off the Dokkora. The Dokkora was stunned for a minute staring at James, his eyes wide open in shock as a random man had come and thrown him away. But before he could even react James had ran away, Mijumaru in his arms. Before James even checked for his mother he slammed through the door and began to give the poor thing a bath. Upon closer inspection it was covered in blood, mud, and trash. 

James was brought back to reality as his mother opened the door and greeted him, she was now shaking him. 

"James are you alright? James? James?!" She began to start screaming at him, for once she wasn't drunk by the sounds of it. Not hungover either as she wouldn't b able to scream without getting a bad headache.

"I'm fine mom I was just thinking about how I got poor Wake here."  He turned around, but not before looking one last time at the rolling blue ball.

"Wake?" His mom asked questionably. "Yes mom Wake, I'm finally naming him."  And with that he picked up the small Pok?mon and brought him inside.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 30, 2010)

Shosuke stood there with Mijumaru, blinking. *"Well.. uh... Yeah! Go Flood!"* He shouted, *"We won!"* Mijumaru smiled and jumped around with Shosuke as they celebrated. Flood then flinched in pain as the scratch on his chest ached a bit. *"Ah it's nothing but a scratch"* He said, and pulled out a potion from his pocket. He lightly sprayed the area around the wound, and smiled at his pokemon. *"You'll be fine in no time!"* He said positively. Turning he saw that Lu was standing there, smiling. He had been cheering them on. _'It's definitely good to have friends'_ Sho thought to himself.

He told Flood good job once more, then put him back in his ball. He walked over to Lu and smile, asking him where he's been all morning. *"I thought you left without me!"* Sho said exaggeratively. They began to walk down the path, having some small talk, about the battle, the trainer, and even Lu's visit to Professor Pine this morning. As they walked, a thought suddenly occurred to Sho. *"Hey, we haven't introduced all of our pokemon yet, have we?"* He asked. Smiling, he grabbed his three pokeballs, and tossed them into the air. *"Come on out guys! I want you to meet some new friends!"* As Torque, Flood, and Drake all appeared in front of him.


----------



## Santo (Oct 30, 2010)

Ludwig smiled and agreed. Ludwig called out Abra, Larvitar and Charmander. Instantly, Charmander and Torque began to glare at each other.

"Well, this here is Abra.... This is Charmander and this is... well, you know who THIS is, laughed Lu. "So... Abra and Charmander, meet Flood and drake. " finished Ludwig with a big smile.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 30, 2010)

Flood went up to Abra and sniffed him, then, as Abra's head moved slightly towards it, he freakedo ut. Scared out of his wits he ran behind Shosuke's leg and grabbed it, shaking. Shosuke laughed as the Abra simply sat there confused, wondering what had happened. Of all the pokemon Flood had seen, Tropius, Larvitar, Charmeleon, an _Abra_ had it spooked. Crazy. Shosuke tried to calm down his little Mijumaru as Drake walked up to the Charmander. He sniffed him a bit as well, then roared triumphantly and smirked at the Charmander. A token of friendship. 

However, on the other side of things, Torque was staring at the dumb-founded Larvitar, forever interested in the small fighting pokemon. Torque sat down as the mesmerized pokemon just stared. Frustration finally got the best of him as he tried ignoring the pokemon, but Larvitar would simply get closer. Shosuke laughed as all of the pokemon interacted, and he glanced at his watch. *"Holy crap!" Lu it's almost noon! If we want to get to Suofreight in time, we should get going!"* Shosuke shouted. He returned all his pokemon to their pokeballs, and clipped them onto his belt. He was full of energy, with his new companion, a full night's sleep, and a full belly. *"Come on! I was hoping to schedule a Gym Battle by tomorrow! At this rate, we wont even be able to see todays Gym Battle!"*


----------



## Santo (Oct 30, 2010)

Larvitar snapped out of it's awkward state, looked at Charmander and glomped him hard. Ludwig giggled and recalled them all. "Hold on Sho, I'd really like to go visit that mudkip at the pokecenter before we head out. It won't take long"

Ludwig jogged to the pokecenter. The tailow that chased the weedle was bathing in a puddle on the way. Lu entered the center and asked the nurse for permission to see mudkip and she nodded. Lu walked down a hallway and made a left. The third door on the right was where mudkip was staying. Pine was already there visiting "Oh, Professor... How are you?" 

Just visiting this heroic little fellow, replied Pine. Mudkip laid there recovering from it's injuries.

"Oh yeah... me too, Ludwig walked over to Mudkip and petted him. Mudkipe responded with a cute little sigh. Seeing how well the two interacted, Pine's heart was warmed.

"You wouldn't be interested in taking this mudkip on your journey, would you?" Ludwig looked somewhat shocked at the Professor's offer as it really came out of nowhere.

"color=blue]Absolutely, I would![/color] " exclaimed a genuinely excited Ludwig.

"Casval, I can tell you two have a good chemistry. You'll be a good pair, I know it,"

Almost teary eyed by the Professor's kind words, Ludwig just nodded and said, "I hate to be rude and abrupt but I really have to get going... I have one more stop to make and Shosuke is in a big hurry. Thank you so much Professor!"

Professor Pine nodded and handed Ludwig mudkip's pokeball. Lu called Mudkip into his ball and headed out. Lu met show back where he left him and the two proceeded to walk. "I'm sorry, just one more stop to make/[color]" said an apologetic Lu but Sho was understanding and knew exactly where they were heading, back to his parent's house.

When they arrived, as if they knew Ludwig''s plans already, the backpacks full of clothes, food and each their new cell phone that was packed by the parents was waiting for them on the porch. Lu's parent's left a note that said, "Lu, we know you and Shosuke will become the best Masters the world has ever known. We have confidence in you.

Sho, take care of our son and remember that if you ever need a place or a dinner plate this place is your home now, too. 

Good luck to the both of you. We love you,

Santo and Music Faust"

Ludwig became teary eyed again, placed his hand on Sho's shoulder and said, " Let's go take the Pokemon League by storm"


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 30, 2010)

Sho waited for Lu, who had run back to the pokecenter. He really was a good friend. Shosuke was glad to have met him. He patiently waited for Lu to get back. He glanced up at the sky and saw a sparkling venemoth flutter above him before landing in a large tree out of Sho's site. He smiled and Lu jogged up beside him, smiling ear to ear. "Well you look happy" Shosuke commented, as the Mudkip slowly poked it's head out from behind it'sm asters leg. *"Mudkip!"* It said to Shosuke in greeting. Sho looked at it, then at the pokecenter, then back at Mudkip, and up at Lu. He blinked once, twice, then *"WOAH. Were they giving out free pokemon at that pokecenter? What the heck man maybe they have something awesome like an Ursaring, a Scizor, maybe even a Snorlax!"* Shosuke forced himself into a strange, dream-like state as he imagined Nurse Joy handing him a Zapdos in a Diamond pokeball.

Lu's laughter broke his state, and he was explained to that the mudkip was a gift from Pine. Shosuke seemed down for a bit as they walked towards Lu's house, but he instantly lit up when he got a backpack, a cell phone, and even a note from Lu's parents. He rubbed his eyes before Lu could notice, he wouldn't want his new friend to see how much it meant to him. He checked out the backpack(unlike Lu's, his just slung over one shoulder) which had a few potions, a couple empty pokeballs, a bar of soap, and astonishingly to Shosuke, a Gym Badge.

It wasn't a badge that he'd ever seen. Shosuke held the badge up to the light to get a better look at it, and saw that it was a purple color, or maybe a dark blue, he couldn't tell, and was almost circular, except for the small part at the bottom, making it look almost like a comic book balloon. It had a silver outline and two slender silver cylinders in the middle of it. It felt good in his hand, and Shosuke glanced at his right wrist. He had a bracelet, a black one, that was wrapped around his wrist multiple times, and he bit it with his teeth, and pulled it off. He fiddled with the badge and the black bracelet, and when he finally examined it, he saw they fit together as a necklace perfectly. He smiled, and put the necklace around his neck, checked out the rest of the remains in the backpack, and then heard Lu's remark. *"Yeah, haha, lets."*


----------



## Gaja (Oct 30, 2010)

*Simon, at the foot of Argent Peak*

The two trainers were quick to move, as the snow didn't slow them down much. But what was worrying both of them were the disturbing screams coming from the distance. By now they were at the foot of Argent Peak, which was the tallest mountain of the Sairu region. With almost a dozen pokemon behind them the two blonds could distinguish that a pokemon seemed to be in pain, but Simon didn't know which, that sound was one unknown to him.

"It's this way!"

With Rin close behind him the two would run for several more seconds before reaching a clearing and seeing a group of people. Actually they could see two clowns, and a business man? As weird as that sounded it was the truth, a big male clown, a short female clown and a man wearing a dark blue suit were standing in the snow with several pokemon around them as well. The whole group had their backs turned to Simon and Rin who could look and see that a Skarmory was the source of the screams. And while it took a few seconds Simon had no trouble remembering where he saw that style of clothing before.

"It's them, the same guys that injured Owen on Candor..."

With Charizard flying up behind the two the Skarmory was forced with its back into a big rock by a flamethrower, used by a Torkoal, and it didn't seem like it could fly away. Simon, quite unlike him, in a very angry tone yelled out.

"Stop it you idiots!"

The three individuals turned around to spot the two blonds and their respective pokemon behind them. The Torkoal along with a two Seviper and a Carnivine turned around as well, facing down Simon's Charizard and Dragonair, and Rin's Combusken and Eevee.

"Ow troublemakers? Let's take 'em out and get that birdie."

The guy in the suit said in a grumpy tone, as Simon's Dragonair stared down a Seviper, while the other snake pokemon looked at Eevee as its target. Nova and Chicky once again made a bet, this time it was who would beat their opponent the fastest, Nova had the Carnivine and Chicky had the Torkoal.

"I doubt that, Dragonair extreme speed and then Hyper Beam!"

He said pointing at one of the Seviper, Dragonair didn't say anything, she just moved forward with tremendous speed, avoiding a tail whip from the purple snake and using hyper beam to knock it out in one hit. Nova didn't like that one bit, he was supposed to be the one with the fastest knock out time, so he went into the air and waited to unleash hell on his grassy opponent.

"Damn it, they ain't no pushovers. Get 'em Seviper."

The suit dude said once again, angry that his other Seviper got knocked out so fast. He told himself that it was because it had been the one attacking the Skarmory the most, but he would see that the Eevee was no joke as well. And that he was not on a good field for him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 30, 2010)

*Agua Lake; The Day that Never Comes*

 *[Agua Lake]​*​
* "What's the matter Sammy-boy?"* William asks as he stands there floating upside down in midair. * "I guess in the end it doesn't even matter, these two are the Pok?mon I've had and trained the longest."* William adds emphatically. * "Lets show these two why we're so powerful, Team Attack Pattern Alpha-Trion."* William commands.  "Tar.",  "Bone." his Pok?mon reply as they do as ordered. Spinning in place like a drill Rex begins to burrow, soon he disappears below the surface of the ground. CB pulls the Bone Clubs he is wielding from the ground and off his shoulder, crossing them in a 'X' fashion in front of his helmet. 

Then starting from the far left he fires an Ice Beam. Traveling down the length of the club he flips to a Flame Thrower as he hits the other Club. Then with one club encased in Ice while the other is set ablaze he uses his Bonemarange in doubles. Both clubs are thrown hard to either side of CB they arc out widely. A trail of fire follows the firemarange while a diamond dust cloud follows the icearange. CB pulls his head up from his throwing position as the ground around the four Pok?mon begins to rumble. Several meters out a ring beings to spin as far below the surface Rex uses Ancient Power. Jagged rocks tear up from the ground, they glow brightly from Rex's hold on them. In all the confusion the two Bonemeranges arc in targeting Metang.      

*[Merri Town]​*​
Dana's Pok?ball bounces off the ground with a ping. It spins off the ground and rotates once or twice before splitting open.  A flash of white light floods the ground. "Raaaaahr." a voice is heard as a Persian appears from the flash of light. Haruhi fights back a nervous look as she forces an air of confidence about her, "Heh, My birds aren't afraid of any cats!" Haruhi says with vigor as she points at Dana. "Pidgeotto, Wing Attack!" she commands. "Pidgeotto!" the Pok?mon cries as it flies at high speeds toward Dana's Persian.  "Counter with Hypnosis." Dana says as she brings her left hand up to her face. While she looks at her nails her Persian jumps into action. It deftly dodges the Wing Attack then with a small twist of it's body it locks eyes with the Pidgeotto. 

The slits in Persian's eyes glow a deep red as Pidgeotto begins to show signs of tiredness. Soon the bird collapses and starts to snore. "No!! Wake up Pidgeotto!" Haruhi cries, but the pleads fall on deaf ears..  "Finish this with Slash." Dana says as she drops her hand to her side. "Raaaahr." Persian purrs gleefully as it's right paw is brought high above it's head. Four long claws pop from the feline's hand. A red streak follows the Slash. It connects square in the center of the Pidgeotto's mass. The blow is Critical and lifts the bird from the ground and sends it sailing trough the air. It slams with a rather dull thud at Haruhi's feet. It's eyes opens and turns to swirls. Biting her right thumb Haruhi returns her Pidgeotto. "I'm not done yet!" she screams as she pulls out a second Pok?ball, "Go Skarmory!" she yells as she throws her next Pok?ball out. As the large Steel Bird appears, Persian only largely ignores it and licks it's paw as Skarmory tries it's best to intimidate the cat.

 "Another bird to be fried, you are predictable as the data on you suggests. This region is indeed sad." Dana says as her Persian laughs in a hiss, mocking the large bird.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He saw how the battle developed, it seemed like Donphan still had his own way and rythm of doing things, something good, it only showed the elephant´s strenght, but the power of Zangoose or he would say Z surprised him, that little one was pretty strong too. after that he saw  Yuki calling for her next pokemon, it was a bird, well it seemed more like a little dragon by the size of it, Tsuna shivered a bit as the pokemon looked at him but regained his mood instantly "donphan come back....nice done partner"he said calling back donphan to it´s pokeball"Then I would choose..."he was saying but Blaze stood in front of him as his flames were increasing a bit"Ok the Blaze is your turn"he said.

*"UUoooaa"*it growled and jumped some meters in front, ready to fight,"Are ya ready?"he asked as the monkey nodded


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 31, 2010)

"Halt!!" A voice shouted, it was a young police officer...

Zeta turned around with Torchic on his shoulder and Komatana next to him.
"..."
"I saw what damage you caused and I'm arresting you right now mister!!" The policeman shouted

"You're the authority of this age?"
"W-What?" The policeman said confused
"Have you ever experienced a true battle...?"
"O-Ofcourse..! Before I joined the force I fought against several gym leaders!"
"Gym leaders? Are they strong?"
"Under what rock have you been sleeping these last hundred years?"
"Funny that you mention that...I wonder where I would be in this time..."
"...???"

"Nevermind mind that...Chicken, finish this guy!"
Torchic chirped and shot a ember at the policeman, who barely avoided it
"T-That's not fair! You have to wait until I use my pokemon!

The policeman picked his pokeball out of his belt and released it, a ratticate appeared before Torchic.
Meanwhile Zeta scanned the whole battle using the unown scriptures on his blade.

Torchic and Ratticate exchanged blows to each other while the police man was cheering his pokemon on.
Out of the blue suddenly a piercing pain was felt in his chest, he looked down and saw a blade sticking out of his stomach.
"W-What..."
"You're a nuisance." Zeta said cold while pulling back his blade, he shaked the blood off his blade and put it back.
Ratticate was in fury and aimed for Zeta, but before he could even come close he was immediatly cut out of the air by several slashes of Komatana's Fury cutter.

"Torchic, don't play with your opponents...A battle isn't meant to be fun."
Torchic nodded and shot a ember at the already downed Ratticate, chirping happily to be of use to his master.

Zeta grinned and headed east
"Let's find out more about these so called 'gym leaders' shall we?"


----------



## Santo (Oct 31, 2010)

Ludwig and Sho began heading east. Lu knew there was a saying about the roads "less" traveled but began wondering if there was one about roads more "often" traveled as this was his second trip through the same routes. But this time, it was different. This time, he had many new friends to keep him company on this trip. He was really liking the feeling of that. 

Along the way, Sho spotted an aipom swing from tree to tree. Ludwig hadn't noticed it at all and jokingly remarked that Sho had must have stolen a set of "hawkeyes". "This is going to take a whooooole lot longer on foot than if we had bikes," Ludwig observed of the obvious situation. "So Sho, have a girlfriend or any girl you're pining for...? " questioned Lu who was trying to get to better know his traveling partner.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 31, 2010)

Green stopped his round of layzor leaves. It was annoyed that Kai had taken his attention and gave it to another pokemon. Green grinded his imaginary teeth, but he loked away. He wasn't about to give a sign of annooyance to Kai, he would tollerate Eevee only if he did nothing to take his attention away.

Green turned around and sat in the sun. His body was bathing in the seet sun, he had his sun glasses on. This was an oppertunity to recharge his body. The secret way that Kai knew nothing of. His specail ordinary secret. He grinned but made sure Kai couldn't see his face.

"Any way....Eevee, I'll throw you out to see what exactly you can do." Kai took out the pokeball containing eevee. The red flashes shot from the orb and onto the the ground. Eevee was still sleeping. It looked up half awake but then went back to sleep. Kai poked him. Eevee didn't do anything, but Greed threw a few leaves at Kai's face.

A bird flew above Kai's head. Kai only glimpes at it. A swablu with puffy white wings and a blue body. It laned on Green's bathing tree. And that made the little green monster more angery than a bull charging at a bowl of salsa. Rayzor leaves were all over the place. Kai rased his hand and Green threw some at him. Eevee continued to sleep.

"GREEN THAT WASN'T FAIR! AND BESIDES IT WAS PROBUBlY SWABLU'S TREE IN THE FIRST PLACE!" Green ignored him and flashed more layzor leaves at the bird type. 

Swablu looked over at the ground where she thought she heard a human scream. then suddenly she was attack by razor leaves. She hopped backward then looked at a Chikorita who was pretty angery at her. Was she doing something to offend it? It was obvious but would she attack back? the green demon stopped the leaves but then growled at Swablu. Swablu felt even more guilty, she might hav to fight back on this.

"GREEN STOP NOW!" the people that were left in the park were gone by now. ai and Green had to be the most loud people in the city.

Swablu had enough of this.

Green looked back at Kai but when he looked the other way a peck to the face caught him by surprise. Swablu had pecked him, and it was a critical attack. Green covered his face with the leaf in shameof his defeat. Swablu spoke softly to him.

"Swa? Blue blue swa swa blu." (what, I have done nothing to you.)

"Chika, rita.Vhuka ta ta rita chi Ka rita." (I am tired of my trainer, he gives me no attention. No matter what I do he just ignores me.) Green was sorry about what he did. He was guilty of attacking premtivly and unfairly.

"Swa...Blue swa swa swa bluuue." (I've seen it before, let me get a good look on this guy.) Green looked up to the Swablu.

"Chika chi rita chi rita ka?"(Can I restore my stature first?) The bird looked at him.

"Swa swa blu."(fight) Green was suddenly happy to fight, to prove that he was worthy of Kai's attention. This fight would prove that he wasn't a nobody, to prove that he was the best Chikarita ever.

Kai was oblivious to what was happening. He just looked at them then down to Eevee. he poked him again and got an eye to open. eevee looked at kai like he was a pest.(and he can be sometimes.) Kai's finger got closer to Eevee than he would have liked. Eevee used quick attack to bult off the ground on hit Kai strait in the forhead. It left a huge red mark on his forhead.

"Chi Ka rita rita ka rita ri ka."(see what I have to work with.) Green ad Swablu went oer to Kai and Eevee. Eevee  was on the other side of Kai with his eyes closed.

Green stood infront of Kai and Swablu went three feet away. They were doing a proper battle with trainer commanding pokemon. Green grinned, he had this in the bag.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 31, 2010)

*Rin...*

“Why would they do that?”  Rin questioned more to herself than to throw any type of comment toward then men that were harassing the poor bird.   Hearing Chicky and Nova talking in their pokemon language is what brought Rin back to the present.  She watched as Dragonair seemed to take out the Seviper rather quickly and nodded, impressed with how far the pokemon had come.  

“Sorry Chicky.”  Rin shook her head as Combusken got ready to take on the Torkoal.  “Not this time.”  One thing that she learned from her mother when she had gone out into the forest with her was type advantage, it was a lesson that her mom drilled into her because of her line of work, they had to be able to take out pokemon quickly, the length of the battle could mean life or death.  A fact that Rin learned all to well.  “Shiney lets see what you got!” with those words she threw a pokeball out in front of her and her lanturn popped out in front of Chicky, it was the only pokemon that had still been contained.  

Letting the water pokemon sit for a moment, Rin looked at the Seviper and was about to call out Missy but Vee wasn't going to have any of it.  She wanted to prove a point and raced toward the serpent.  Getting near she leaped, letting her teeth sink into the scaly flesh.  All was still and quiet as the Seviper looked back at its tail in surprised then let out hiss that sound much akin to laughter.  It then lifted its tail high, the eevee still clung to it, and slammed it down hard against the frozen ground.

Snow billowed in all directions when the eevee covered tail made contact, showing how hard the impact was.  The enemy trainer began to laugh at the outcome.  “Seems you need to learn how to control your pokemon.”

“VEE!”  Rin screamed in a panic, afraid that her pokemon had been severely hurt or worse.  The soft blanket beneath them crunched as the girl took a step forward but halted, a feather hand gripping her arm.  “Chicky not now!” her voice was becoming shrill with the nervousness and fear that began to squeeze her heart.  

“Combusken...” The fire pokemon said softly and pointed toward where Vee had been just moments before.

The deep bank of snow began to glow with an eathreal light then began to shift and move, something below its surface was trying to get out.  As the light began to die away the large snake began to shiver, its body shaking like the temperature around it had plummeted several degrees.  Glancing back to where Vee had been, something poked out of the frozen depths, it wasn't the soft brown ears of the adoring pokemon but an icy blue. 

Once again the snow billowed out around the Seviper.  “Glaceon!”  the words echoed in the silent world just before the serpent squealed in pain, straightened out almost ridgedly then collapsed unmoving the snow.  

“What the hell?!”  The other trainer bellowed, surprised to see there prized pokemon laying face down in the snow.  

Slowly the flurry of snow settled and there stood a Glaceon grinning evilly behind a mouthful of Seviper tail.  “Vee!”  Rin squealed with delight at the transformation.  “You did it!”  

“Combusk!”

“Misdreavous!”

“Turn!  Lan!” In turn each pokemon from both Simon's and Rin's teams yelled out encouragement to their fellow comrade.  

Opening her mouth, Vee let the Sevipers tail hit the ground with a loud thud before bounding over to Rin.  The trainer bent down and embraced the glaceon with open arms.  “I'm so proud you are with me.”  the girl said almost choking up.  “Alright enough.”  She sniffed with a small laugh and pushed Vee away then stood.  “Now lets finish this!”  Rin yelled as Vee bounded around her then stood by her side, the icy needles standing and ready if she was needed again.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 31, 2010)

Simon liked this new aspect of battling, the aerial attacks from Nova were certainly something that would give trouble to his future opponents. And with a flamethrower landing on the Carnivine, Nova looked back at his trainer, then at Rin and Chicky, then back at his trainer, then back at Chicky. That dummy still wasn't fighting??? Was he underestimating Nova, thinking that it could knockout the Torkoal in one hit and beat him?!?!?! He wasn't going to have that, he'd smash this guy and win the bet. To clarify Nova was oblivious to the fact that Rin released Lanturn into the fight against Torkoal, so that is why he perceived this as an open challenge.

"Whroaaaa!!!"

Releasing a deep roar the winged fire pokemon looked at his opponent, Simon while on the ground knew what state of mind his first pokemon was in and had no intention of holding Nova back.

"Get close!"

The clown controlling the Carnivine smiled, thinking this to be the perfect opportunity to counter. Pointing at the incoming Charizard he yelled out.

"Vine whip! Take down that fire spiting lizard!"

In that same moment Vee had defeated the second Seviper, as the Carnivine released a pair of vines, aiming to deliver an axe like hit to Nova who had no intentions of slowing down as he went straight for the grass pokemon.

"Fire blast!"

As the vines came from above the Charizard released a giant blast of fire, straight into the body of his opponent, only seconds before the vines would hit him, setting his opponent on fire and knocking him out. Simon smiled, but was deep insides a bit worried, that move he just pulled was a bit on the risky side. But the Glaceon, Vee, made him forget about the risk involved as he spoke to Rin.

"Congratulations!!! Vee looks awesome!"

Nova flu over the group of trainers and pokemon, a smirk on his face, saying I won to Chicky, and feeling that he won the bet, although Dragonair had a faster KO time as did Glaceon. Their other bet though still hasn't concluded, but he was confident he would win that one as well. Simon had no idea about it though, as there was still at least another fight to be done with before they could actually say that they helped the Skarmory in need.


----------



## Burke (Nov 1, 2010)

?Metang, Iron Defense!? Sam called out reacting quickly.

?Metang.? He brought his arms in and his body glowed. His already impressive defense rose.

The now physical attacks of the bonemerangs struck Metang, sending him back a bit.

?Tang? he grunted as the bones whipped back into the hands of Cubone.

?Toxicroak, Sucker Punch Pupitar!? he ordered as it was about to attack with the rocks.

?Croak...? She sighed as she used her powerful hind legs to launch herself into the air.

Pupitar attempted to intercept with a boulder, but Toxicroak came down and struck him on the head.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 1, 2010)

As James and his mother entered his house he looked around, everything was clean and spotless, Rather odd. His house was normally a mess of objects, mixed in with dirt and beer bottles. Why had his mother been cleaning so suddenly? She hadn't done that since dad left. Quickly James put Wake on the couch.

"Roll around fuzzball."  He searched through the house until he found his mother in his room staring at a picture frame of her and him at the Domino shopping building around five years ago. 

"James I think it is time" She began and turned around to her son who now was looking at her dumbfounded. 
James ran through the things in his head. One, she is not drunk. Two, she cleaned the house spotless. Three, She is in my room staring at pictures. Four, She wants me to do something?

"Time for what mom?" He began to see his mom cry. Tears, not the fake drunk tears, no these where real tears.

"James I'm going to send you off to live on your own. I'm sorry son it's just that I am running out of money." James stared a blank stare at his mother. She was kicking him out just like that because she blew all here money on alcohol. "James it's just that I-"

"No, mom you did this to yourself and now I must pay for it? Well you know what?" James voice wasn't a shout it wasn't anger. His voice was calm, he meant this and his face was showing it with it's blank cold stare. "I'll leave, I well live on my own. Hell maybe I'll find dad! He was smart and left for a god damn reason I see now!" 

James walked into the living room had one look at Wake and shed a single tear, which was soon replaced with him moving into the kitchen and throwing food into a backpack by the door. He turned once and saw his mom come out of his room sobbing and he took the chance to grab some clothes and a tent.

"James I'm sorry! Don't do this! I'll stop drinking, I have a problem." James ignored every word of hers and then picked up Wake, threw his backpack over his shoulder propped down his hat and left without saying a word.

"Wait shit."

 His dramatic exit was ruined as he came back inside, grabbed a map of the region from his room and then left again. He slammed the door hard.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 1, 2010)

Swablu bolted into the air leaving Green on the ground. Kai looked into the air thinking of what Green could do to counter an air type. Green did what he wanted, regardless of what Kai would have said. His first attack was layzor leaf, each blade like leaf flew into the air and Swablu dodged with ease. It came down to Green’s level and pecked at Green with its small beak. The blue bird was obviously stronger by most accounts.  Green felt the full power of the peck and then some. He was weak to flying type moves.

He was now at half his stamina. Kai looked at them, he didn’t know what to do. Green wouldn’t listen to him and Swablu was more at advantage. Kai knew that Green could growl and tackle, other than using razor leaf.

“Green use growl!” Kai yelled it to his partner but then Green didn’t listen. Green instead tackled Swablu, who didn’t expect this on coming force to be so strong. Swablu didn’t feel much of the hit because she was already flying. But Green had a good tackle, enough to get most weak Pokémon out. Swablu pecked again but then green dodged the peck and countered with another tackle. Kai could only stand behind the fighting. _ Green is truly offensive._ 

Swablu was hit again, she misjudged Green’s tackles and countering manovers. She waited for him to come this time.

“GO GREEN, I know you can win!” Kai encouraged his pokemon to fight, if he was going to participate it would be to cheer on Green. Green jumped up to tackle Swablu but he just missed her. She drove her beak down to hit Green. A clash between to powers, Green used growl to lower her attack at the last moment. The peck hit him in the head at a critical strength but the growl had forced her senses back.  Green endured the attack. He jumped back, he had little strength left, and he wasn’t about to be recalled into that infernal pokeball.

He stopped his fighting and bowed to Swablu. Swablu landed on the ground.

“Chika, rita.”(I give) Swablu looked at her new friends.

“Swablu swa swa blu blu ” (I give first, you win.) Green looked up.

Swablu fell over, in imitation, as she felt the loss to Green. Kai chucked a pokeball at Swablu. The orb swiveled then stopped. Kai had caught his second pokemon of the day. A record for most beginners.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 2, 2010)

*Agua Lake; Under the Watchful Gaze*

*[Agua Lake]​*​
Rex slid a foot or two back, but his high defense kept him from taking too much damage. And although his head stung a bit it didn't keep him from continuing his attack. From the left and right sides of Toxicroak small boulders and chunks of rock slam off her sides sliding her far from Rex. * "Ah, yes. That is the problem with Sucker Punch. It doesn't stop an attack, it just lets you hit first."* William says with a grin as he allows himself to flip over to a right side up state. His tie, that was hanging from his body, now comes back to rest on his chest. * "I'm not even sure the gravity of the situation is fully upon you."* William adds referring to the map he had pocketed earlier. * "But that doesn't matter, I wouldn't have time to explain it to you anyway."* William adds as he tucks his tie back under the dress vest.

After adjusting his tie he pulls a sleeve back and looks at his watch, * "Time flies when you're having fun. But if I don't hurry I'll be late."* William says as he looks up to Samuel. * "So. Lets even the playing field. Return Rex."* William says as one of the Pok?balls above his head fires a read beam striking Rex. In an instant Rex is sucked back up leaving CB alone. As William puts Rex up his final Pok?ball slides down into his waiting hand. * "I hope you remember this guy Sammy-Boy, little miss tantrum over there"*, William cuts a glance at Toxicroak, * "interrupted before I could finish our last battle."* William says as he allows the Pok?ball to float up into the air.

* "Reintroduce yourself Eon."* William orders. The Pok?ball above his head begins to spin rapidly and seemed to phase in and out of sync with reality. In the next moment it is ground level. With a click the Pok?ball splits causing a cascade of light to spill forth,  "Kazam." Eon utters as his form takes shape. His spoons float around his body as he sits floating in midair. His cold gaze cuts toward Toxicroak as his Pok?ball takes up formation with CB's around William's head.  "So. It's time for my vengeance on that toad." Eon spits in Pok?mon as his spoons float into his grasp.  * "Lets show Sammy-Boy a new move that we've developed, Flame Titan."* William orders.  "Bone.",  "Ala." his Pok?mon reply as they set into motion. 

Inhaling CB releases a jet of flames with his Flamethrower attack, as this is happening Eon raises one spoon toward the fire as it nears their opponents. His eyes glow a bright blue as the fire takes on a Psychic hue. The fire spins into a tornado as a giant dragon of flame is spawned. Using his Psychic grasp Eon causes the beast to roar loudly as it slams it tail of fire off the ground. * "Now that is what I call entertainment."* William says with a grin as he lands.     

*[Merri Town]​*​
"Skarmory, use Steel Wing!" Haruhi commands. "Skar!" the steel bird roars as it takes to the air.  "Persian. Use Double Team." Dana commands as she pulls her attention to her watch. "Raaaaahr." the cat hisses with a laugh as it body blurs into many. Persian controls it's muscles so well that even the real target makes no sound as they dash around the field vexing Skarmory. With a roar like whistle Skarmory flies down and slams the closest Persian with a Steel Wing. The cat vanishes as the attack slams into it. Nothing but a clone. 

-Tap- The real Persian pops off Skarmory's head and lands in front of the bird. It hisses with delight as it mocks the bird. The other Persians gather around the real one before they all dart off in different directions surround it. "Close your eyes Skarmory, focus. You can find the real one!" Haruhi shouts as she flails her arms. Bowing Skarmory closes its eyes. It concentrates. As it focuses it catches glimpses of the real Persian as it stalked along around the clones. As Skarmory's eyes pop open Haruhi gets that old felling, "Drill Peck!" she orders. In a flash Skarmory is skimming across the field. Its beak glows as it zeros in on Persian.  "Flash." Dana commands. "Raaaahr!" Persian screeches as the jewel on its forehead glows releasing a blinding flash. Skarmory roars in pain as it closes its eyes. As the attack misses Persian lands on the birds back.  "Finish it. Thunderbolt." Dana says.

The Persian's back arcs as all it's fur stands on end. It's claws scratches at Skarmory's steel like hide as static electricity arcs around the cat's body. In the next moment a full powered Thunder Bolt discharges from Persian's body zapping the iron bird hard. "Skar!" it hollers as it crashes into the ground near Dana's feet. Persian lands with a soft thud and silently joins it's clones as they continue to stalk the battlefield. "Skar...." the bird grunts as it tries to pull itself to its feet. But it collapses back to the ground. "Return Haruhi says fighting back the frustration. "Go. Murkrow!" she yells. In a flash of light the dark bird appears. "Krow!" it squawks as it flaps it's wings. When it sees that it is surrounded by Persians it gulps as sweat forms on it's head.  "Is all you have is bird types?" Dana asks as a few more explosions rock the research facility.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2010)

With Clamperl defeated, Theo had only one pokemon left. His Wartortle would put up a good fight against Chansey, but Theo knew when he was beaten. His father taught him never to over-extend himself when it came to diving for pearls, and he believed in the same policy when it came to pokemon battles. 

"I surrender." He said. "I know whem I'm licked." Theo approached Irving and shook his hand. "Good fight, man. Don't think you'll win next time, though." 

"Um...thanks." Irving replied, unsure of what to say. He'd never been in a pokemon battle where the other side forfeited, but it was kind of a relief. "Yeah, till next time pal."

Despite the lukewarm ending the crowd still cheered. It was probably for the best anyway, since Chansey's finishing blow to Clamperl was a fitting finish to a good match, and in the end that's what the crowd wanted. 


Totodile happily chowed down on a pile of berries, devouring the fruits faster than Piloswine or Linoone or Heracross could. After his victory Irving and his friend Billie gathered to celebrate at the preliminaries area. They were soon followed by the trainers Sally and Theo, who joined them in their festivities along with their pokemon.

It was a perfect spot to watch the remaining fights of the first round. Right now Luffy's battle was currently underway. He was facing the trainer Colette, and it was clear that her looks weren't just for show. Colette's Skitty easily dodged Aipom's fast and powerful strikes with grace and skill, though Aipom himself was near-untouchable with his agility-boosted speed. 

"I'm telling you guys, Luffy should've stuck with blasting that cat with brick breaks." Billie insisted as they watched the fight from above. "One of them's bound to hit eventually."

"Nah, that's too much of a waste." Theo argued. "What he should've done was to baton pass his Aipom's boosted speed to his Lickitung earlier. That way he'd have had a fast pokemon who could keep up with Skitty that also isn't as frail as Aipom."

"But Lickitung was heavily damaged by Colette's Kirlia." Irving added. "That strategy would've worked Theo, but Lickitung was simply too damaged. He should've used Aipom first before Lickitung, taking advantage of Aipom's natural agility to dodge Kirlia's psychic attacks. While he dodged Kirlia his Aipom should've used screech over and over again so Kirllia wouldn't have been able to create those illusions that defeated 2 of Luffy's pokemon, Lickitung included. He could've avoided this fight with Skitty in the first place if he knew how to exploit Kirlia's weaknesses earlier."

"Either way, he's already won." Sally said. "Look."

Luffy's aipom was balanced on its long tail, which was coiled up to resemble a spring. Aipom jumped into the air, dodging a tackle from Skitty. When the cat pokemon looked up to her opponent all she could see was his shadow, and the bright light of the sun that blinded her. "Yosh! Brick Break Barrage, Aipom!" Boosted by agility, Aipom's tail lashed out in dozens of quick strikes that pummeled the ground below. When the dust settled Skitty was lying on the ground, unconcious. 

"AIPOM WINS THE MATCH! THE WINNER OF THE THIRD BATTLE IS LUFFY!!!"

"Told you it'd work." Billie said, smiling smugly.


While their masters watched the battle, Totodile and the rest of the pokemon played amongst themselves. They were all gathered in separate groups based mostly in the similarity of their personalities. In one corner  Chansey, Poochyena, Clamperl, the Exeggcutes and Sally's fire caterpillar, Meraruba, were playing tag, and Clamperl was it. Again. Theo's Lileep was basking under the sun next to Whiscash and Rhyhorn, who were both asleep. Linoone was arguing against Heracross over a branch that both had been resting on, until it broke.Meanwhile Rotom and Banette snickered behind their backs. Golbat was perched beneath the shadow of another tree with Lunatone next to him. Monozu was trying to intimidate Psyduck, but the confused water type ignored him. Piloswine was chasing after Wartortle after the latter accidently hit Piloswine in the head. Totodile was underground, trying hoarding as many fruit as he can for himself.


All in all it was a great day. It seems like nothing else could go wrong, until they saw the Dragon Tamer Zipo battle against the mysterious O. Zipo's had 4 powerful dragon types in his command but they were ultimately beaten by O using only two pokemon, a Starmie and a Togetic. That he was beaten faster than anyone else in the tournament made it all the more surprising.

With all the matches finished Professor Moveset declared the first round concluded. "The winners of the first round are trainers Sally, Irving, Luffy and O. The second round will begin tomorrow at noon, and unlike the first round they will face each other in a triple battle, with each trainer using 3 pokemon at once. Match-ups will be kept a secret until tomorrow. That is all."


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 3, 2010)

Shosuke grinned at the question. *"That's a tough one..."* He remarked, and laughed, rubbing the back of his head nervously. He seemed to have really grabbed Lu's attention with his response, so he tried his best to explain it.* "A girlfriend...? I've got a fianc?e, haha!"* The idea was so funny to him, that he would be getting married one day. *"Her name is Shanyn, she's an awesome pokemon trainer!"* He started. Smiling at the thought of her. *"She's got a Gardevoir, a Pinsir, and a Chaubuu to name a few, haha. She's the one who got me into pokemon actually... I always wanted to be an engineer, but then I met her.. haha."* All this talk about Sho's relationship status was really starting to make him feel odd. *"I wish she could've come with me here.."* He started, his smile suddenly fading, *"But she... fell. She's been in the hospital for a few months now... and I promised her I'd live her dream for the both of us, and the next time she sees me I'll have all the badges of this region."* Serious as ever, Shosuke grinned. *"That's why there's no such thing as failure to me"* he said with an enthusiastic grin, *"because I know I'll get to see her smiling face when I get home with all my badges!"*

All of a sudden, at that, Sho's cell phone rang. *"I just got this thing, who has my number?"* He said aloud. It was a stern young man's voice, deep and serious, but calm at the same time. 

*"Is this Shosuke?"* he asked. 
*"yeah, who's this?"
"This is the doctor at Goldenrod Medical."
"Oh. How'd you get my number sir?"
"I've actually been looking for you for some time.. I caught wind from a Nurse Joy that you'd recently used a pokecenter, and she pointed me in the direction of a young man's house, where I got this number. I'm glad we finally get the chance to talk."* Sho gulped as a bead of sweat dripped down his face.
*"Well.. what did you want to talk to me about?"* He asked, his voice cracking a bit.
*"Son... it's Shanyn."* Shosuke trembled, and dropped the phone. He could hear the man's voice from it still, but backed away slowly. Trembling, a tear dripped down his face, and he turned around, and ran.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 3, 2010)

The large bird lets off loud chirping noises, looking at the fire monkey, he gets close into Blaze's personal space, then nudges the Infernape's belly.

“Tooki!  Focus!.  Fly up into the air now!” Yuki barks, the bird following commands immediately.  “Acrobat!” Yuki says, Tooki nods then begins to fly about gracefully, then dive bombs Blaze.

Jessie watches, smirking at her little sister, who had grown immensely since she had last seen her.  She had a pokemon Jessie had never seen before.  She just wanted to see how Kip has grown, It had been a long time since she'd seen her.  She would have to bide her time.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 3, 2010)

*[Nickola's Flying Fortress]​*​
In the darkness of his command center Nickola feared leader of the Black Hand sits in a large rotating chair. His dark silver eyes are locked on a panel of monitors that showed the news that flowed over the region. He tapped the arms of the chair with his fingers. In the remote darkness of the room a flood of light splits the doors as they open. The trail the light traces ends at Nickola's chair as a large strange figure appears in the doorway casting a long shadow in the fleeting light. The sounds of footsteps echo forward as the doors swing closed.  "Seems this region has a short memory." a cold dark voice says.  "Yes Jackal. It dose indeed seem that way." Nickola replies as he folds his left leg over his right knee.

Then leaning into the chair he brings his right hand up to his chin and supports it as he watches the many news broadcast. A month has barely gone by and the attacks that he had orchestrated were but a mere memory.  "Has young William returned from Lake Agua?" Nickola asks monotony.  "No sir, but he did transport the Crystal he found there here. With the three that Mystic had obtained before the take over we now have four." the Jackal replies as he steps up beside the chair. A twisted smile crosses Nickola's features as the new is relayed to him.  "Excellent, I knew that he'd be a prime choice for FATE." Nickola says as he taps a few buttons on his chair. 

A low buzzing sound can be hears as one by one the screens on the panel turn off and the lights raise. With a light tap Nickola falls to a normal sitting position. Pulling himself to his feet he yawns and stretches. His suit rustles as he pulls his arms behind his back.  "Well, I think it's time to remind this small spit of a region that there are still monsters that go bump in the night." Nickola says while adjusting his suit. A buzz echoes in the Jackal's right ear, under the mask his eyes narrow as he listens to a Black Hand Elite report in.  "Understood." Jackal replies as the earpiece goes dead.  "Was that Dana's men reporting in?" Nickola asks as he folds his arms behind his back.  "Yes sir, they've got all Intel and are destroying their systems as we speak. Dana is currently fighting the Gym Leader of the town, winning handily I might add." the Jackal replies.

 "Excellent, our plans are going off without a hitch." Nickola says pulling his hands around and clasping them together.  "Lets shake this region up a bit more, get that degenerate 'Black' Bart to attack Long Coast. That should bring on many bad memories." Nickola says as he rubs his hands together.  "Yes sir." Jackal says with a bow as he backs to the door. It opens with a creak and soon he is gone. Nickola pulls his arms to his back and walks to a large window that opens on his approach. If only those fools in the League knew why they couldn't find him. 

*[Off the Cost of Legend Isle, aboard the Fortune]​*​
A series of buzzes and beeps come from the com room as a Black Hand Elite begins to take down a message from the Nautilus. The reason that no Pok?mon League could ever intercept or decode messages from the Black Hand is because Nickola incorporated modern technology with old world tech of the telegraph. With out the use of a special machine that Dr. Rhodes had developed the message if intercepted just sounded like static. Even if the League did get their hands on the tech it would take years for them to decode messages they would drop in on as Nickola developed a completely new variation of Morris Code. The Elite's eyebrows furrowed. Snapping his fingers a Team Mystic grunt walks up to him. "Sir?" the grunt asks as the Elite hands over the decoded message.

"Deliver that to Captain Roberts." the elite replies. The grunt salutes as he walks away. The Elite just shakes his head, new recruits were stupid, he knew better then to wake Roberts from his sleep, and soon the grunt would too. That is if he survived the encounter. A few moments later the grunt with the message walks into the Captain's room. The man was fast asleep sitting in his chair. "Um.. Sir I ha.."

*BOOOOOOOOM!*​
The grunt drops the decoded message from the shock of getting shot. The impact of the old pistol sends the grunt back out into the hallway. With an ceremonious crunch he bounces off the wall and falls dead where he lay. A smoking pistol is firmly gripped by the once napping captain. His eyes were narrowed in anger.  "No slimy sea urchin be gettin' th drop on old Black Bart!" a grizzly voice cuts through the air as the large man pulls himself from his seat. Spotting the paper on the floor he holsters his pistol and walks over to it. Squatting down he picks it up and gives it a once over. Although he could read, he couldn't read cursive.  "What ye make of this Poly?" Bart asks as a Murkcrow flies over and lands on his shoulder. Polly was Bart's first Pok?mon, it's so old now that it cannot battle so he is just Bart's companion. Now what makes Polly unique is that Bart trained him to talk like a Chatot. The bird looks the note over and squawks with delight. 

"We be to attack Long Coast! Weigh Anchor, Weigh Anchor!" the bird squawks happily. "Aye." Bart replies as he storms out his door Polly in toe.  "Bury that man at sea." he orders as he passes one of his sailors. "Aye, aye Sir!" the man replies as he sets about his assigned duty. Getting topside Bart goes about his normal tirade of orders.  "Alright you salty sea dogs, listen up!" he shouts at the top of his lungs.  "We be having new orders. We be headin to Long Coast. So weigh anchor and and hoist the sails!" he adds with another shout. "Aye, Aye Captain!" the men reply as they set about making way. "Anything else sir?" A mystic grunt asks with a salute.  "Aye, prep the long nines." Bart Replies as he walks up to the wheel.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 3, 2010)

James walked over to the Poke'Mart first, he didn't have much money but had enough for a few necessities to anyone about to venture out into the wild. Three Poke balls, two Potions, and some new running shoes. He looked down at Wake who as always rolled about on the ground. As he payed the lady manning the cashier and walked out toward the door he heard something behind him. A man in a trench coat and with aviators on threw himself at James.

"You are going out alone? With this small thing?" He smirked and had a slight of a laugh. 

"Yeah? So what! This small fry here could knock out anything in his way sir." The man smirked again and walked out the door yelling out a message to the young new trainer. 

"If you do survive, and manage to capture some Pok?mon I'll find you. And when I do I well battle with you." He walked out into the street, down an alley and his was gone.

"Asshole" James began running down the street toward the forest that would lead to the Safari Zone. This was where he wanted to go. Here he could catch strange and strong Pok?mon from all around, here he could form a team worth beating Old Mr. Trench coat. And here he could train Wake to become a strong powerful Pok?mon.


----------



## Santo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ludwig picked up the cellphone and promptly chased after Sho yelling "Slow down man! I'm sure it'll be fine! " Having overheard what the Doctor said on the other line.

Eventually he caught up to Sho who was punching a tree hard. His knuckles were bloody and splinters were deep. Tears were flowing down Sho's cheeks and covering the soil beneath him. Ludwig put his hand on Sho's shoulder and tried to silently comfort him.

After several moments of silence, Lu spoke up, " Go to her. Don't even hesitate. Just go.  "


----------



## Burke (Nov 4, 2010)

Sam?s fist clenched as once again William insulted him by switching Pok?mon prematurely. He wanted nothing more now than to get rid of that cocky grin.

The thrashing flame beast brought Sam?s attention back to the battle. He then looked at Toxicroak in realization.

?Toxicroak don?t let it touch you at all!? He was concerned about her ability, Dry Skin.

She looked back with a Well-isn?t-that-obvious look as she leaped to the side of a swiping attack. She did a few back handsprings in avoidance, and then began sprinting in an arc around the monster, all the way dodging swipes.

Cubone looks as if he?s about to take a move.

?Toxicroak, Sludge Bomb, on the move!? he commanded.

?Croak! Croak!? She bellows as two poisonous projectiles volley at Cubone. He took a couple leaps back as the attacks splash in front of him. He shields his eyes as sludge droplets hit his skin, and began irritating it.

?Bone?? He scratched at it, annoyed.

Amused with her work, and while not paying attention, Toxicroak slipped up, and fell over feet. Almost instantly, a flaming mass was about to strike.

?Metang use Psychic on it!?

?Metang? his eyes glowed.

Just as the flame was about to hit, it began getting disrupted along the lines of static interference. It let out some unholy screech as Alakazam looked upon Metang.

Metang began to look bothered, and eventually was forced to stop the attack, but fortunately, Toxicroak managed to move out of the way.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 4, 2010)

Zeta reached a dark a dense forest, he had a major headache
("D-Damnit...Komatana can't stay out too long this way...Or I might truly...") Zeta thought to himself

Zeta stabbed his sword in the ground and breathed heavily
"Komatana...You have to return..."
Komatana approached Zeta but just at the moment he wanted to touch the blade with his he suddenly froze.
Zeta looked up in shock
"W-What the..."
Behind Komatana stood a Hypno holding his pendulum before him, unmoving.
Zeta pulled out his blade and held the blade in front of him.
"Hypno, using disable..."

Zeta gritted his teeth, he wasn't in a state to fight right now, this was a hopeless encounter.
Meanwhile Hypno starts waving his pendulum around, Komatana struggles but loses his consciousness and falls asleep.
Suddenly Torchic jumps on Zeta's shoulder and shoots out a small flame towards the Hypno.
"Chicken..?!" Zeta shouted in shock
The flame connected and Hypno's eyes turned serious, using confusion to pick Torchic up and he threw him against a tree.
Hypno turned to Komatana again, wanting to snack on his dreams.
But Torchic stood up again and hopped towards the Hypno wanting to peck him in his leg, but to no avail.

Hypno blasted him away without even turning a eye on him.

"Chicken you fought well..." Zeta said as he held out his pokeball "This is somewhat embarrasing..."
He returned Torchic back in the pokeball.
But at the same time one of his dark sealed balls started to radiate a force.
"Another one unsealed? Great...Two at the same time..." He grunted

He placed the pokemon in his sword guard and slashed it down with his last energy, falling to his knees.
Before him stood Zuruggu
"Y-You..."
Zuruggu looked behind his shoulder to Zeta showing a pissed off face
"Zuuuuuu..." He sneered with high-pitched voice
Komatana suddenly opened his eyes shaking trying to lift his arm to hold it in front of Zuruggu.
Zuruggu gave him a cold stare, not impressed by the struggling Komatana
"Komatana...You gave away that the hypnosis didn't work...Next time follow my orders." Zeta said cold
"Tana." Komatana replied faithfully with a gruff voice.

Zuruggu lifted his skin up like a person would with his pants, cracking his neck in the meantime and walking noncaring towards the hypno, who in turn swinged his pendulum around trying to confuse the punky pokemon.
Hypno started to sweat in panick not knowing what to do, without notice his face got smashed in by a headbutt, a stream of blood gushed from the Hypno and he fell down on the ground.

Breaking Komatana free from his hold,
Holding his blade immediatly towards Zuruggu's back
"Koma..." Komatana said pissed off, Zuruggu looked up and yawned.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 5, 2010)

*Tsuna*

Looking how the bird pokemon was diving towards Blaze, he was serious as hell this time, yuki became really stronger since the last time he has seen her, if he remembers well their last match was a tie"Blaze we can´t lose this..."Tsuna said as Blaze nodded, the excited eyes of the pokemon were showing the same"Jump and Flamewheel!!"Tsuna ordered as Blaze took position*"UUoooaa"*the fire monkey roared as he made powerful jump and started to spin in mid air, usually the flame wheel that some Infernapes use isn´t with the spin anymore, but Tsuna realized that it was okay to use the spinning to get more power at the moment of the attack.

The two pokemon clash as a big dust cloud appears, from there it can be seen the two pokemon flying towards their trainers place, the both creatures landing hard against the floor, better be glad the there were snow or the damage could have been serious, the two standing up slowly, the fire pokemon was still fired up.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 6, 2010)

KAI
Kai looked for a pokemon center, Gren looked beat, Eevee looked tired, and Swablu also looked beat. The park was actually a short distance from the pokecenter. Green walked beside Kai, he was happy to have won the battle against swablu, but he felt disapointed since She had surrendered. He didn't have the courage to wear his sunglasses. The sun was setting down, Green was getting tired like most grass type at sunset.

Kai had taken his own nap at the park. He was elated to have two new pokemon but Eevee might be a little lazy. He looked at the pokeball containing Eevee. Maybe it liked to sleep because it was a night type. Kai brought on a puzzled face and Green looked up at Kai embarased to even be seen with someone wearing that face. The pokecenter was in view, Kai took off his puzzeled face and walked in.

"Good Afternoon, would your pokemon like to be healed?" the nurse sounded nice, Kai took out the two pokeballs containing Swablu and Eevee. Green refused to get inside his. A good night's rest would be much better in his opinion. Kai couldn't agree more.

"Are there any inns around here?" Kai had no clue if there were inns near by, but he was sure there would be some in the city.

"Yes of course there are. If you go down the road and turn left at the stop light there is a hotel that is very affordable for trainers and their pokemon.

"Thank you." kai walked out with Swablu and Eevee healed. Green walked with him for about 10 seconds than jumped on Kia's head. kai nearly fell over to his pokemon's body salm into him. Green started yawning.


They turned to see a rather large hotel. When they walked in the hotel a small guy on the other side of a counter wlecomed them. kai rented a room for the night. Green and him got


----------



## Burke (Nov 7, 2010)

?Meeetang!? While on the ground, and with Cubone about to bear down, Metang?s eyes suddenly began to glow.

?Didn?t I tell you?? William smirked, ?Alakazam is too-?

Just then, Cubone?s figure began to glow the same color as Metang?s eyes.

?Bone??

Metang had halted him mid air. Quite quickly, Cubone?s clubs were removed from his grip, and hurled away from the field. Metang then looked over at Alakazam, and sent Cubone rocketing towards him.

Alakazam took focus off of Toxicroak and Metang, and used his powers to fling Cubone to the side, and avoid being hit.

With the distraction helping him, Metang took the opportunity to fill himself and Toxicroak with his own psychic energy, and released Alakazam?s hold on them. 

Sam was dazzled and prideful as he saw his Pok?mon making their own educated decisions.

Then, in a purple streak, Toxicroak rapidly moved herself next to Cubone. Alakazam began to raise a spoon. With a purple glow about her hand, she struck Cubone with a Poison Jab, and sent him into Alakazam.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 8, 2010)

*Agua Lake, The Great Pandemonium*

*[Agua Lake]​*​
Eon's eyes glow darkly as CB is sent hurtling his way. A dark purple energy surrounds his teammate bringing him to a controlled stop inches from colliding with him. In the distance the Bone Clubs that Metang had recklessly tossed away arc around and home back in on their wielder.  "BONE!" CB hollers furiously as he snatches his weapons out of mid air. A slight grin splits William's face as he pulls his hands together and begins to clap. * "Impressive. That was quite a predicament to get out of. At least your Pok?mon seem smarter then you Sammy-Boy."* William insults as he drops his hands back down to his side, Sliding them back into his pockets he assesses the situation. Then pulling his right hand back out of his pocket he shakes his arm until his watch revels itself. * "They should be finishing up just about now, guess it's time to stop playing."* William says thinking aloud.    

As his hand falls back to his side he cuts his look back up to Samuel. The eyes behind his mask was filled hatred, pitiless emotion and almost seemed dead. * "CB. Eon. Finish this how you see fit."* William says with a solemn tone.  "Bone.",  "Kazam." William's Pok?mon reply as they stare holes through Metang and Toxicroak. A pulsing dark purple aura covers Eon as he crosses his legs and floats up into the air. His spoons leave his hands and circle him as he closes his eyes. Metang's eyes widen as he feels a tremendous psychic energy build. The purple energy froth forth from Eon as he lifted his hand. Toxicroak began to feel slightly sick as Eon's hand leveled on her. Psychic energy engulfed her as Eon stretched his fingers out. In the center of Metang's being he knew something terrible was about to happen.

Making his mind up he decided to try and break Eon's hold a second time. But as the old saying goes. Fool me once. Shame on you. Fool me twice. Shame on me. It wasn't going to come to the shame on me. In his desire to help his comrade, Metang left itself open for an attack from CB. Bearing down like a hurricane from above CB unleashes the furry of the Bone Rush attack he tried earlier, But this time the long sword like attacks were focused on one Pok?mon.  "Cu-BONE!" CB chanted several times as he streaked across Metang's body again and again. The blows sounded like a hammer on an anvil. With each blow CB delivered Eon lifted Toxicroak higher into the air. Sam knew what was about to happen, he remembered it from Long Coast. 

Eon was but a Kadabra back then and he had a Muk in this same predicament. Balling his fist Eon clenches his power on Toxicroak. The poison frog's body freezes as Eon batters her with a full force Psychic attack. Her body goes limp as CB finishes his flurry on Metang. Adding insult to injury, Eon repays the favor and tosses the toad at Metang. With a thud she bounces off Metang's thick hide dealing the final blow to Metang as well. As Sam's Pok?mon lay sprawled on the ground both trainers knew it was over, so William recalled his. Putting his Pok?balls away he looks to the horizon and breaths in deeply taking in the scent of the lake before turning his attention back to Samuel. 

* "You've gotten much stronger since our last battle at Crossroad Bluff. For that I congratulate you, and I would almost say lets do this again in the future. Sadly though since it is more then apparent you won't keep your nose out of our business I can't allow you to leave this place."* William says as he pulls his hand up to the side of his head, with a snap the air around him seems to distort. at ground level several Voltorb roll. * "Give our regards to the afterlife  when you get there."* William says as he vanishes in a blur of colors. "Voltorb" the Ball Pok?mon chant as they begin to glow. "Mesmero, use Psychic. Lift them high into the air!" a voice shouts. A blue hue surrounds the group of Voltorb and rapidly levitate them skyward. 

A large shock wave rocks Agua Lake and the park around it from the combined Explosions of the Voltorb, but none were harmed beside the twisted Voltorb. Sam turns from where the voice came from. A man dressed like a Park Ranger walks up to him, a Hypno in toe. "Wish I could have gotten involved earlier, but that Alakazam kept me from doing anything. I'm just relieved that I was able to protect you in the end." The ranger says as he rubs the back of his head. "It would have been a jump in the case if I were able to bring that person in..... Oh where are my manners. My name is Alfred." the man adds.

*[Merri Town]*​

Haruhi, using a combination of Tail Wind and Arial Ace her Murkrow was able to disperse all of Persian's clones and even hit the cat herself. But Haruhi knew she was in for an uphill battle. Murkrow was her last Pok?mon and she didn't know how many her opponent had. Even more worrisome was the fact that her strategic showing didn't seem to worry Dana and her Persian even laughed the attack off as if it were no big deal.  "I guess your not a complete bird brain after all little miss, but time grows short, I need to end this." Dana says as she looks at the watch on her left wrist.  "Rain Dance." Dana commands. "Raaaahr!" the Persian hisses as it stars to move it's body in a dance like fashion. As it dose dark clouds begin to gather overhead. With a crack of roaring thunder rain begins to pour. Murkrow chirped in displeasure as it's wings began to get heavy with water.    

Finishing its dance Persian hisses loudly as it arced it's body again, its fur again stand on end.  "Thunder." Dana says, ordering her feline into battle. "Raaaahr!!!" Persian hisses as static pours off its body reaching into the heavens. The clouds split with a thunderous roar as a large bold of lightning flashes down. Murkrow didn't even have a chance to react, the water falling down around it lead the bolt of electricity straight to its soaked body and in one solid hit Murkrow was Ko'd. As the rain dissipated Haruhi falls to her knees and returned her Pok?mon.  "Over huh. Very well. Now return to your Gym or wherever it is you go," Dana says as William appears beside her in a blur of colors.

 "I trust you got the map." Dana states as she returns her Persian. * "Yes M'am."* William replies as he pulls the rolled map from his suit. The Elites that were with Dana walk from the smoking ruins of the research lab as William hands the map over.  "Excellent, alright boys. It's time to pack up and leave." Dana orders ushering the men and William into the Limo. Dana cuts a glance toward Haruhi and gives her a bit of a smile and a wink as she disappears into vehicle. Haruhi could only shake her head in disbelief. She had not only lost, but she allowed these wicked people to escape. As the Limo drives off it clanks as its form changes into a jet like contraption. In a trail of vapor and smoke it vanishes over the horizon as more police arrive on the scene.

A couple help Haruhi to her feet as the rest scratch their heads trying to figure out exactly what had transpired here.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 8, 2010)

*Rin...*

“Thanks!”  Rin grinned over at Simon before gently laying her hand on the pokemon's head.  “You did great Nova!”  the girl gave the large Charizard a thumbs up, knowing he was a major show off and that would make his pride swell even larger.  Of course Rin repressed the giggles as Nova pushed out his chest as he gloated, barely restraining himself from sticking out his tongue at Chicky.

The young trainer then turned her eyes to the group in front of them.  'The only thing left is that Torkoal.'  Rin thought to herself before glancing at Lanturn, who waited eagerly for any kind of order from the girl.  “Lanturn BubbleBeam!”  Rin pointed her finger toward the turtle pokemon.

“Lanturn!”  The water pokemon spun a circle then sent a hard blast of bubbles at its opponent.  The creature staggered back, shook its head, and listed from side to side.  The man reached forward with what looked like a potion reading to bring the Torkoal back but Rin moved faster.  “Shiney use surf!”

“Laaaantuuurrrrrnnnn!”  Shiney exclaimed sending a huge wave of water toward the other group.  

“Skarmory!”  The pokemon that had been cornered pushed out its wings and soared into the air, a small black shadow following close behind.  It didn't go far, as its exhaustion was setting in, so for the moment it rested on an outcropping well out of reach of the fools that attacked it.  

The wave towered over the rustlers then crashed down slamming them into the cliff that they had cornered the Skarmory against.  After a moment the water began to flow away from them, leaving them shaken and freezing against the ice.  It wouldn't be too long before they found themselves frozen as Glaceon stepped forward and prepared to send Blizzard.  “Wait!”  Rin called putting a hand on Vee's head.  

Glancing at Rin, Vee held the move just before she sent it, but the threat was there, it could be unleashed at any moment.

“What were you doing to that poor thing?  What is going on here?”  Rin demanded of the now soaked clowns.  

With intense eyes the bird pokemon watched the on goings of the people and pokemon.  When Rin mentioned him then looked up towards it, it seemed for a moment to give her a soft slow nod of respect.


----------



## Gaja (Nov 8, 2010)

*Simon and Rin. Argent Peak*​
"Well what is going on..."

A voice reached the ears of the two young trainers as they cornered the men that attacked the Skarmory. Simon looked to his right, but couldn't see anything.

"... is that I wish to have that little steel birdie in my collection."

Now the voice was coming from their left, which was kinda creepy since not even a second passed and the source changed yet again. This time coming from the trail Simon ad Rin would follow.

"And you two ruined it."

The group of evil trainers looked confused, and scared out of their mind, but said nothing. The fear in their eyes told the entire story, this was the guy pulling the strings. Simon and Rin had about 20-25 feet between them and the man but had a good look at him. He stood out, that much was for sure, as you couldn't really say what stood out more about him, the fact that he had green hair, or that he was wearing a freakin lunatic shirt. Yes a lunatic shirt, the one with the long sleeves tied around his arms and waist. Apart from that he also wore clown like make up, mostly white on his face, or was it make up, a pair of purple pants and some nice black shoes.

"Now now, let's not make this little incident into a conflict. Would you like some tea young lady?"

The man asked, his name still a mystery to the two, but it looked like he knew a few things about them.

"No she would like not."

"Ow do I smell love in the air? You like Rin, don't you Simon Benson? Well who wouldn't? She is a picture perfect copy of her mother. A real beauty she... was..."

Simon's eyes widened, how did this guy know their names, and it seemed like he knew something about Rin too. And while the two of them were left only confused the man who they called Balthazar only had a sly grin on his face, the bait had been laid and two new files were opened.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 8, 2010)

The new day dawned the bright shiny sunlight that Eevee didn't care for. He liked shade, where he could sleep and rest. Late in the night he had came out of the pokeball to spend some of it's energy out. Its small body ready to sleep at the drop of a dime. It looked at the sun light with disdain, he wanted retribution to come upon it.

Kai felt eh light on his face, and the cold dark feeling that your about to be jumped on. He opened his eyes to see the warm sun gleeming on his eyes. he closed hem to keep out the burning sun's rays. _ Nice, now where is the rubber deamon, Green?_ He looked around at the bed, Eevee was sleeping on the blanket and Green was gone..._He's getting ready_ Kai looked at his opened pokeball that once contained Eevee and the other that woul contain Swablu.

"Swablu?" he took her pokeball and released her. She popped out and landed beside Eevee.

"Swa swa..." She had a glazed look in her eyes. She fluffed her feathers and loked around. Eevee as beside her, green was not in sight, and Kai was staring into her soul. She blinked at him untill he turned away.

Kai peard out the window, Green was about to lay a prank of epic preportions on him. _ Where are you Green, I am waiting to find out what your up to._


Green had escaped from the inn room and went to the top floor where it could bath in the glorious sun. It's green skin and leaf upon its head welcomed the bright rays into its body. He didn't care if Kai and the others didn't know where he was.


Kai gathered his stuff and brought out a small amount of food for his pokemon. Swablu ate her portions swiftly but with each chew she admired the taste of normal unforgiving sterotypings. Eevee inhailed the pokemon food even faster. It stretched and waited for Kai to return it into its pokeball. Kai didn't, instead he took them out of the room and started his search for Green. He walked everywhere until he came to the inn keeper.

"Have you seen a Chikarita? Sunglasses and evil intent writen across a demonic face of immanet doom?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2010)

Professor Moveset wasn't really a morning man, but today was different. The Semi-final round for his little tournament was to begin in only a few hours, and he couldn't wait to see all the skills and tricks the semi-finalists would employ against each other, especially in a scenario like a tripple battle. So he got up from his apartment and went for a jog to the tournament area.

And it seemed like he wasn't the only one eager for the semi-finals to start. When he reached the tournament area a lone trainer was conducting a training exercise with his pokemon. Moveset couldn't quite see who it was with the morning fog, but he saw outlines of what could be jets of liquid and stone rupturing. He thought about calling the trainer but decided to jog back home. A good fight was like a good movie; you didn't want to know too much, or else you'd get spoiled.

Morning past and noon arrived. The bleachers were once again packed with people expecting a great battle. More people had arrived to view the battle, Moveset observed as he took a seat next to the announcer. It was always this way when it came to pokemon tournaments, and a quiet little city like Cirus Falls was no different. All 4 contestants had already arrived, and where waiting for their match to begin. When the audience got settled, Moveset stood up and announced. "The Semi-Finals are now going to begin. The first round will be against the trainers O and Irving. Trainers, to the field!"

Both trainers took their place on opposing sides of the tournament. Neither spoke as they took out their pokeballs and waited for the battle to begin. "TRAINERS, BEGIN!"  The announcer yelled.

"Rhyhorn, Totodile, Monozu, go!" Irving released 3 pokemon, each one feeling a little uneasy save for Rhyhorn, who accepted the battle stoically.

"Togetic, Zangoose, Koromori, begin." O's pokemon entered the field, eager for battle.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 12, 2010)

*[Off the Coast of Long Coast]​*​
"Sir, we are within range of the Long Nines!" a sailor reports with a salute. Black Bart gives a sickening smile as he gives his Murkrow a cracker.  "Ayem that be good news." Bart snorts as he begins to walk toward the deck. "Run out the long nines and prepare to fire on my mark!" Bart's second in command orders as the Captain reaches the deck.  "Belay that order!" he shouts. With a stomp he is on deck and walking toward the center of the ship.  "Lets be using that new ammo the boss be givin' us!" he orders causing his underlings to scramble.  "This be a day that Long Coast be not forgettin anytime soon." Black Bart laughs. 

*[The Nautilus]​*​
Dana's ship docks inside the large ship. Within minutes a personal guard of Elites escort her to Nickola's room. He is still gazing out the window, looking toward the horizon.  "What news do you bring me Dana?" he asks.  "We have all the information and data from the Merri Research Center, and I have the map that William was to retrieve." Dana replies as she holds the map up. Nickola turns his attention from the window to the map in the woman's grip.  "Excellent, and young William?" Nickola asks as he walks over.  "He was sent to get his second treatment with Dr. Rhodes." Dana replies as she hands the map over. 

 "I had a good feeling about him Dana, he will be the one to break though in the FATE project. He will be an ultimate weapon for us." Nickola laughs as he unfurls the map and smooths it across a table. He looks over all the locations. A lone finger traces out several locations as a smile crept over his face.  "That fool Benedict did a good job of hiding the Jewels, but his poor judgement in entrusting Kaiba with this map will be the undermining of the whole world." Nickola laughs.  "Assemble teams, and get in touch with that fool Bart, tell him to gather the Jewel on the Docks at Long Coast." Nickola orders as he pulls himself up from his leaning position.  "Yes sir." Dana replies.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 12, 2010)

Green left the roof top, it had it's morning sun, and no doubt Kai would be looking for him. Green shook his green head. Then he walked down to the lobby.

Kai was going frantic, Green was nowhere to be found, and he and Eevee and Swablu were looking everywhere. Eevee opened an eye to see Green walking down stairs.

"Eevee ve"(Green) Eevee kept sleeping where he was, in the middle of the lobby. Swablu looked over and then flew onto Kai's head. She turned his body to Green.

Kai ran to Green with his arms open wide for a hug. Green looked at kai then tackle huged him. Green overpower Kai and made Kai fall over on his back. Green hopped on kai's face.

"CHIKA! CHIKA RITA RI TA CHI!" (ATTENTION, WE LEAVE FOR BADGE TIME!) Swablu looked at Green then shook her head, Eevee as you know did nothing. Kai felt Green on his face._ Green is going to learn body slam! And Eevee will learn rest and snore and dream eater and yawn._ Kai didn't know much about a swablu. He pushed Green off his face. 

"WE LEAVE FOR MEERI!" Kai blurted out his goal, which had already been desided by Green.

They left Domino city after passing countless blocks of buildings. Eevee didn't get the chance to get back in the pokeball so he slept on Kai's head. Swablu hopped on Eevee making a hat out Kai and Eevee, Green walked beside them. A forest came into view, they entered, having no clue what was inside they crept in with silence.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 13, 2010)

James had been walking for a few hours now, he had still seen nothing but trees, grass and the occasional bird Pok?mon flying through the air. The path now though had begun to get smaller and smaller, he predicted in an hour more that there would be no path at all. He was also tired, and he could see Wake wouldn't last much longer.

"Damnit, I thought this would be a shorter walk." He turned too his small companion and gave him a smile. "Well lets rest for ten minutes and then be on are way again OK boy?" 

James walked a little while until he found an old stump to sit on. Wake laid in the small patch of flowers to his right, and soon fell asleep. "At this rate It's going to take hours, maybe even days to reach the safari zone." He took a swig of water and looked over again at the sleeping Wake, and then went and laid down by him. "Maybe we should both take a quick nap?" James laid their with Wake clutched in his arms, his vision slowly became smaller and smaller, and then he drifted away into his dreams.


----------



## Burke (Nov 13, 2010)

Sam wore a look of defeat and relief as he turned to see the stranger. He knew not who this man was, but he looked to be a park ranger. He noticed the man?s Hypno who was swinging the pendulum in the way that they do.

Sam took a breath and looked at his beaten Pok?mon, and then back to this man named Alfred.

?Thank you for coming when you did.? Sam said as he returned both Metang and Toxicroak. He looked in disbelief as he became sure of where Williams alliance lied.

?What?s a park ranger doing in Sparkfoam; the closest reserve I can think of is in Cirus Falls.? he asked after Alfred cleared his throat

?Hehe, that?s an interesting question,? He laughed, ?An even more interesting question would be ?What?s a kid doing getting in tangles with ?Team Mystic????

Sam looked at him intently, ?Wait how do you know...??

?About their newest lackey? I was about to ask you the same thing.? He smiled.

He avoided the question.

?Alfred Borden... not a name I?ve heard of, and believe me when I say that I know many names.?

?Oh I believe you Samuel.? Sam was now wildly confused.

?Wha-?

?Taking notes, speaking with higher ups, the whole ?lone wolf? act. Heh, that?s beginning to sound familiar.?

?I -? He was at a loss.

?Now Samuel there are more important matters at hand. Your Pok?mon are on the verge of critical condition in case you have forgotten.?

Sam looked down as he realized.

?Listen, your work is invaluable, it?s important you stay your path, if you do, I can see great things coming, and you can also expect another visit from me. Oh,? He reached into his pocket and pulled out a sort of book, he slid out a Polaroid? type picture. ?Before I go, I intended to give you this.? He flicked it as it arched perfectly and landed infront of Sam.

Looking up, Sam quickly took out a pad and began to jot down information about his appearance.

?Oh, haha, good luck with that though.? Sam was confused. ?Let?s give him some help with moving along Hypno.?

For a second Sam looked at the Hypno, and in that time, he was instantly put to sleep. 

?Ive got ya?

Some time later, or, almost an instant to Sam, he awoke in the Spark Foam Pok?centre which by now, he was oh so familiar with. He looked around in a groggy manner until he noticed a picture in his lap.

It was of a Warubiaru. There was writing on the back.

Safari Zone. One of these will be helpful


----------



## Kuno (Nov 14, 2010)

*Rin...*

“My...what?”  Rin's eyes were wide and the blush that had been evoked by the first words faded giving her an almost ghost like pallor, as the eerie man before them mentioned the one person in the world that could take the wind out of her sails.  

“Combusken!”  Chicky shrieked jumping out in front of the young trainer.  They hadn't been a team at the point of her mother's death, but the young torchic had been around, even handled by the woman, she knew the kind of wound those words could cause.

“How would a creature like you even know my mom?!”  Rin tried desperately to sound angry, to keep the tears from her voice but they could still be heard through the quivering of the words.  Glaceon gave a growl, Shiney for the first time ever lost his smile and frowned toward the man, her other pokemon also stood by her side, looks of determination and hatred radiating toward him.

A cackle escaped the lunatic as he watched the pokemon, another tell-tale sign that Rin was her mother's daughter, she also evoked undying loyalty from the different creatures that she called, not mere tools, but friends.  The skarmory remained on its perch, watching intently.


----------



## Gaja (Nov 14, 2010)

The steps of the man stopped, his look sharp as that of a Staraptor's would be before he descended onto a unsuspecting Magikarp, and before this "Staraptor" stood a team of two trainers and nine pokemon. Rin was obviously upset and shaken up over the comment the man made about her mother, as Simon stood right next to her. All of the pokemon present looked at Balthazar, their dislike for the man obvious in their eyes, and despite the fact that he was a human a very aggressive Nova fired of a flamethrower directly at him. The jet of fire melted the snow of Argent Peak instantly as there was no one to stop the angry Charizard from attacking.

"Nova! Stop!"

Simon called out to his pokemon, a amount of shock in his voice that Nova would attack a human like that. The Charizard though as angry and vicious as he looked stopped instantly, looking at Rin as he spit a bit of smoke to the side. Simon for a second looked at Rin, very much upset about the fact that tears ruined her smile. Turning to where the flamethrower landed nothing could be seen.

"What..."

"Don't be shocked, please. For Houdini this is nothing."

The familiar voice broke the silence yet again, as the man wearing a lunatic shirt stood behind the group, a sly smile on his face.

"Your Charizard is a nasty one I see... _Semmy_... You should train it to attack on command."

Simon turned around along with his pokemon, how did the guy manage to avoid the flamethrower? Barely a few seconds passed and yet he managed to pass such a distance, without any of their pokemon noticing that he was behind them. Also there were no footsteps leading to his current footing which also didn't make sense. Simon looked at the man, taking a step forward, as a look of determination was on his face, but inside slight confusion and maybe fear came up.

Who are you? And don't come any closer, or Nova won't miss this time.

Simon spoke to the man, invoking the sly smile to spread into a wild grin.

"I like that, spoken like a true Black Hand operative... and yet you're on the good side??? But we'll get to that some time in the future. Haven't I introduced myself already? Dear me, my name is Balthazar, and I am... a man who is "special"..."

Charizard looked at the weirdo, along with Dragonair and Electabuzz, as Haunter spun around, still looking as the men who attacked the Skarmory ran away, after Balthazars eyes looked at them for a second. Thinking about perhaps following them the ghost pokemon reconsidered after a certain thing happened.

"I would say that I am one of those people that you wouldn't wish to piss of... Semmy-boy."

A certain rise in his tone suggested nothing good, as Rin called out, who was that man and what did he know about her mother.

"You're insane!"

"Well actually Rin sweetie I am perfectly insane, so please keep that in mind. Also I know your mommy wouldn't like it if you talked like that to old friends of the familly. Hahaha"

The long sleeves of his lunatic shirt started getting lose, reaching the ground as seconds later the entire white shirt fell on the cold snow. At that exact moment the entire group could feel a sudden drop in temperature, it was as if they were in a movie, this bad guy showed up, having crazy powers and the drop in temperature suggested that the shit was about to hit the fan. _They had no idea..._

"So please my little guests get ready for a show like you have never seen it."

Adopting a long purple jacket under the green shirt and the orange button up vest Balthazar looked at Rin, the wild grin on his face seemed even more horrifying as the look in his eyes changed from focused to crazy. Simon noticed this subtle change and told Nova immediately. 

"Nova get ready to fly Rin away from here!"

And just as he was about to tell something to Electabuzz and Dragonair an impact and a loud roar came from Nova, with the Charizard's body falling on the ground.

"Careful now, Smiley's hyper beam was originally supposed to take out you Simon Benson, but your Charizard's attack earlier changed that."

A crazy laugh came, as from the ground a Gengar emerged, a grin just like Balthazar's on his face as he looked at the group of trainers and the injured Nova. Haunter now knew what he missed before, it was this guys presence, that made the temperature sink so suddenly. And now it didn't look good, Simon saw that Charizard was injured badly, he maybe had one attack in him left before he was KOed... Chicky and Sparky the Electabuzz felt a slight shiver as yet another figure entered the area, Smasher, a gigantic fighting pokemon known as Hariyama just moved trees to the side as it made it presence known, but did not attack.

"So what will you do now little trainer, your means of escape is no more, will you fight, or will you fall? Either way in just several minutes it won't matter."

"Kadabra come out!"

Simon called out his fastest pokemon as he retreated Nova, he couldn't risk injuring the guy any further. Electabuzz cracked his knuckles smiling at the much bigger Hariyama, Haunter looked at Gengar, Dragonair at Balthazar while Kadabra remained close to Rin and Simon, protecting the two. And although this time too they had the advantage in numbers they were faced with a totally different animal. But they would find out themselves just how wicked of a man "Balthazar" was.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 14, 2010)

The young woman looks at the bird pokemon, “Okay Tooki, come back for a few...” Yuki says, tossing out her marshtomp. The Pokemon roars as it looks at Blaze.

“Marshtomp.”(Give it your best shot buddy.) Kip states, stretching up.

“Kip! Muddy Water! Now!” Yuki yells, pointing at Blaze.

“She sure has grown.” Jessie says, smirking slightly.

A wave of muddy water forms infront of Kip and splashes down on Blaze's half of the field. The water pokemon stares as Yuki looks at Tsuna, “Game, Over.” She says, assuming that Blaze was out of the battle from Muddy water.


*Later...*


In the distance stood a large lion-like pokemon, a smoke-like mane flowing behind him.  The beast roared, catching Yuki's attention, running towards the sound, she waves at Tsuna and Nick, “I'll catch ya later, if you want to keep traveling with me, stay in town.”  Yuki chases the pokemon, the creature finally sitting on a large rock platform in the  Crossroads.  Yuki looks up at the pokemon, her mind racing to remember what the name of it was.  “Entei...” Yuki whispers, the large pokemon looking down at her.

_'Young girl, you followed me as if your life depended on it.'_ The creature telepathically speaks, it steps off the platform.

Yuki nods, “I want to battle.” Yuki says, a determined look in her eyes.  The beast roars, and the battle has begun.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2010)

*Tsuna*

After Kip´s attack Blaze was still standing, he was kinda damaged but he was in shape to keep fighting, that was until a roar was heard by all of them.Yuki got strangely interested in it and went directly over the sound"Well it´s not like I want to keep traveling with her, i only wanted to settle this little misunderstanding before keep traveling"he said to himself and then looked at Nick"I guess you can say it´s a tie"the spiky-haired guy said and frowned a bit, lately a tie was really something annoying for him, in the other hand he was heppy, it seems like Yuki has forgiven him.

The minutes passed and Yuki didn´t return,"I guess we should go to look for her"Tsuna said, Rack and Blaze who was already recoverd nodded and followed the Young Trainer, Nick followed him too.


----------



## Burke (Nov 21, 2010)

Vines and leaves tore apart as a razor sharp leaf ripped through them.

Out through the clearing stepped Sam and his Turtwig.

?Twig Turtwig...? He sighed.

Sam stopped and looked at him.

?I know this search would go easier with Metang, but he and Toxicroak had to stay for extensive treatment at the Pok?centre.?

?Twig twig Turtwig!? He complained in a frustrated manner. This was followed by a rumbling from his stomach.

?Oh! You said your hungry... I?ve got to work on my Pok?mon.? He pulled out some feed from his bag and made sure Turtwig ate to his content.

?Now like I told you before,? Turtwig looked up, his mouth half full of food as he chewed, ?Before we set out I looked up a bit about this Warubiaru species. It originates from Isshu, but here on Sairu, it can only be seen in the safari zone.? Turtwig now seemed more interested in his meal. ?Now what a desert like Pok?mon such as that is doing in a dense forest is beyond me, but what I do know now is why this Mr. Borden sent me to capture one. From what I gathered this ?Red Bipedal Crocodile-like? Pok?mon has a dark attribute. They are specifically known for being psychic loathing creatures, and seeing as they are unfazed by psychic attacks, I know that that is the reason he wanted me to have one.?

Turtwig sighed and smiled, the food laid before him had all but disappeared.

?Hehe, well, now that his majesty is done, can we keep moving?? He said sarcastically.

?Twig!? He answered in a satisfied way.

-Later-

?Again, through this next patch.? Sam could be heard commanding.

?Turrtwig!? A razor leaf was launched and lost behind the brush as it sliced away.

Sam stepped through and was surprised that he hadn?t noticed this place until now.

A decent sized clearing in the brush had lain out before him. The entire area was sand covered with rocky outcrops throughout.

?Now this looks promi-? He was cut short by a frightening noise.

 *?WAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRUU!? *

Sam looked over and noticed a rock had been split almost in two. It seemed as if Turtwig?s razor leaf had penetrated the whole way through.

Out from behind it stumbled a lumbering, crimson, and enraged Warubiaru.

*?Wa... ru ... wa ...ru...!?* It huffed as it stared down Sam and Turtwig. It had an obvious bump on the back of its head.

?Well ..... that?s... c-convenient.? Sam stuttered as the red beast pumped his fists.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 22, 2010)

*Rin...*

The man made Rin's hair stand on end, a chill to run up her spine that had nothing to do with the cold and snow that surrounded them.  While the ball of insanity spoke Rin moved closer to Simon, his presence making her feel a bit more comfortable about the situation but not completely.  ?Don't talk about my mom!?  She screamed at him, though it did nothing but make the lunatic laugh.

?I would know if someone like you was a friend of the family!  And, there is no way my mom or dad would allow you anywhere near us!?  her skin crawled at the thought that this man may have known her parents.  'How does he know me or Simon?  What is going on?  Why didn't my parents tell me about someone like him?' the thoughts flew through Rin's mind as she searched her memories of something that they might have said but nothing fell into place.

Rin knew that it didn't matter the size of a pokemon, each had their own strengths and weaknesses but she also knew the bigger ones could easily take out more than one pokemon with well thought out move.  The girl wasn't stupid enough to believe that Balthazar was too crazy to know how to use the creatures that surrounded him.  ?Missy!  Use psychic on the Hariyama!?  then quickly she turned toward the pokemon that had been with her through everything.  ?Chicky use flamethrower on the Gengar!?

Both pokemon moved quickly throwing the attacks that Rin had ordered, she knew she couldn't knock them out with the first hit but she expected something.  Unfortunately you don't always get what you want.  The Hariyama didn't even budge as the attack hit, it turned its immense body toward Missy and let out a loud bellow.  The Gengar did step back slightly, a shake ran through his body then he turned the malicious grin toward the fighting pokemon.  ?Not.  Good.?  Rin mumbled as once again Balthazar laughed.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 22, 2010)

*Long Coast, Black Day : Black Bart*

 *[Long Coast]*​
People slack jawed and bug eyed stare out to see as a, what one survivor would later call, a honest to goodness pirate ship sailed their way. As it turned broadside of the beach people saw what appeared to be small poofs of white smoke coming from the ship. In the next instant all hell breaks loose as a screaming whistle can be heard. The sands reverberate with a thunderous 'ThaBoooM!'as a life guards station explodes into splinters and nails. Tourist scream as the roar Bart's long nines cut through the air. Panicked people dart to the left and right as munitions hit blow sand and stone into the air as people fly in all directions. "VOLTORB!" the canon balls screech as the careen over the open waters and land on the sands. Life guards scurry about the beach trying treating who they can while other civilians dial emergency help. 

With each passing minute another volley roars from the deck of the Fortune and slams into the battered shore line. People crying and children screaming herald the local police as they arrive on the scene. In a fire ball an officer is thrown from his bike as a Voltorb detonates right beside him. "We need coast guard assistance!" he screams into his walkie as he darts from the flaming rubble. Slamming behind a barrier as another round explodes near him he looks to the life guard that was sheltering there. "How long has this been going on?" He asks as he checks his body for wounds. "About ten minutes." the life guard replies with heavy breath. "So the situation isn't all that great, that is what you're telling me." the officer sighs. "Not good at all boss, we have many injured and some possible deaths out there." the life guard adds Rubbing his forehead with his right thumb the officer starts to sweat heavily. "Where is that back-up, I'm useless at sea battle..." he mumbles as the symphony of fire rained down. 

*[Aboard the Fortune]​*​
 "Don't lose yer vigor now lads, lets show the landlubbers what it means to fear the sea!" Bart yells at the top his his lungs drawing his cutlass and holding it above his head  "Hoist the colors lads!" Bart shouts as canon roar. "Aye! Sir!" his men reply as several jump into action and soon the Fortune's Jolly Roger is hoisted high above it's deck. As it reaches the top sirens blast muffled through the canon roars. ""It's the authorities Captain!" one man screams from high in the crow's nest.  "Best not be thinkin' they can get the drop on old Bart." Bart says as he walks toward the sirens. Pulling out an eye glass he extends it and looks into the distance. Three small ski jets and a patrol boat come into view. "Orders captain?" a crewman asks as Bart bites his lower lip.

 "Aye, give the vessel a taste of the bow canons. Release the Tentacruel!" Bart orders the crew cheers. Below deck a buzzer goes off as the bow canons are moved into place. A crewman pulls a lever back allowing large doors on the bottom of the boat to open. A small ripple can be seen as the large Tentacruel is released so it can play.  "Sink those sea rats Tentacruel!" Bart orders as a small wake races toward the approaching coast guard. "Sir." the Black Hand Elite speaks as he walks up to Bart.  "Spit it out boy, can't ya see I be in the middle of something?"! Bart snaps angrily. 

Leaning up to Bart's ear he whispers the new orders from the Nautilus.  "We'll why didn't you say so?" Bart says. Stepping forward,  "All right you bilge rats listen up, I need two landing parties, prep the long boats, Master Twigg, ye be in charge until I get back!" Bart shouts as he storms off sinking his cutlass back into his sheath. The bow canons roar to life as Bart and his part of his crew touch down on the water below.  "To the harbor lads, take anything ya like. But the Harbor master be mine." he shouts spurring the men to row. 

*[Aboard the Nautilus]​*​
Nickola stares at the map intently as Dana walks back into the room.  "Yes?" he asks as he rubs his chin.  "Plans are going along smoothly sir. Bart is laying siege to Long Coast and we almost have the teams ready to go after the other Jewels." Dana replies. Nickola grins as he pulls himself up,  "And young William?" he asks.  "Dr. Rhodes says his second round of treatments are almost done, he has also been given the Pok?mon you wanted to give him." Dana replies flipping though papers on a clipboard.  "You never disappoint." Nickola says folding his arms behind his back. Turning he walks back to his window as Dana vanishes from the room.           

*[Long Coast Harbor]*​
Reaching the the pirates start to scramble from the boats. But before even two could get out a jet of water knocks the first man on the harbor over Bart's head into the ocean. Leaping from the boat Bart lands with a loud thud on the harbor. Before him the grey form of the Harbor Master stood. In front of him was a large scarred Kingler. "Co-King!" it gurgles as it snaps its large pincers. "No one that throws in with Mystic or their ilk will get past me!" the man says thunderously. Bart cuts a laugh as he reaches around his back and grabs a Pok?ball.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 25, 2010)

*Yuki...*

The young girl tosses out her Archeos, “Tooki!  Quick attack, immediately, then follow up with ancient power!” she yells, both attacks missing, then getting hit with a flamethrower, knocking hem back and fainting him.

“Crap...Okay, Bandit, Barkout!” she exclaims, calling out her cat-like pokemon, who began to make bark-like noises. She, herself, gets hit with a flamethrower, knocking her out as well, that continues for every pokemon until she pulls out kip.

“I know you can do this, Kip.” She states, “Kip!  Mudshot, then watergun!” the massive beast gets a direct hit by the mudshot.  He roars angrily, then uses stomp, then bites Kip with a pair of firey maws.  

“Yuki!” Nick yells, finally getting to the area they were.  He sees a white glow underneath the massive pokemon.

“SWAMPERT!” the beast roars from underneath the lion pokemon, who got thrown off.

Yuki grins, “Watch this Nick, Earthquake Kip!  Then Surf!” Yuki says, the moves getting executed, then the lion charging forward, sending a fire spin, then stomp, finishing Kip off.  The lion tenses, then runs off.


----------



## Gaja (Nov 26, 2010)

*Artic Flora gym - a day before*​
Only a day before his trip to Argent Peak Simon had challenged the gym leader of Artic Flora. Aokiji was a giant of a man, that much was obvious, but his tehniques and the trust he shared with his pokemon was certainly something you didn't get to see every day. Simon was impressed, as at this point the giant man was taking a nap and his pokemon knew exactly what to do. And while Simon made his Charizard carry his Dragonair in the air and fire of Hyper Beams Aokiji's Weavile was able to use its speed to reach the two and with a night slash inflict enough damage to Dragonair to KO it, while Charizard used flamethrower to KO Weavile in return, as in the air it couldn't use its superior speed to avoid it.

"Guess this is it..."

Charizard liked flying, it allowed him to used abilities much better in the sense of mobility and creativity. And on the ground we had Piloswine, a ground and ice pokemon that up until now was the powerhouse on team Aokiji, but showed some nice speed as well. Simon didn't except it to outlast Weavile and Dragonair. But now he had to get it out or this wouldn't look too good for him.

"Use Dragon Rage Nova!"

Keeping his distance Nova charged up a ball of energy rather quickly, as he circled the big furry pokemon, giving him a hard time to counter in the mean time. Firing of the Dragon Rage Nova looked to win this one quickly as there was also one more fight to come, and he wanted to win that one too.

*Argent Peak, Present Time*​
With Kadabra next to them Simon felt a bit safer knowing that if an attack came directly at them they could protect themselves, but other then that this didn't look good at all.

"Dear me, your little friends sure have the "fire"..."

"Sparky help Missy out with "Aerial" Low Kick!"

The "Aerial" Low Kick was a variation of the standard low kick move where Electabuzz basically used it as an axe kick from the air so he could inflict damage directly to the head or arms of an opponent. But as the Electabuzz went on to attack the Hariyama the end of their troubles wasn't in sight as two more pokemon showed up, a shiny Cacturne behind Vee, and a Mightyena in front of Dragonair. So far Balthazar released 4 pokemon, and every single one of them was a force to be reckoned with, as Simon and Rin were about to find out.

"Baaazzzzz!"

The yellow and black pokemon went on and attacked fearlessly, going straight for the biggest pokemon in the whole bunch. Simon's Charizard might be just as big, but he wasn't out at this point, having been hit with a direct hyper beam from Smiley, the evil Gengar. And although his attack seemed to have landed, once one looked closer Hariyama blocked it with one hand and sent Sparky back a few feet.

"Alright Smasher... hmmmm Cross Chop. And Pokey put the Glaceon to sleep with Faint Attack and then Poison Jab."

What followed was the attack of the two pokemon, each of their attacks a direct display of Balthazar's order. A cross chop that hit Electabuzz directly, quickly knocking him out, and the same thing happening to Vee with a wild Cacturne forcing it to the ground despite a type disadvantage. And at that particular point as Cacturne was about to attack Vee even further Simon and Rin called the two pokemon back, and Balthazar raised his arm in the air, all five fingers extended, and he pulled one in, leaving four outside.

"You now have four "fingers" left. So before this meeting is over I'd like to give you some friendly advice..."

Simon and Rin didn't say anything, but they weren't really interested in anything this guy had to say. Their side counted 7 pokemon, Simon's three and Rin's four, with Blaziken fighting the malicious Gengar, but had a hard time hitting "Smiley", very much like Dragonair had problems with "Lady" the Mightyena. Meanwhile Missy, Tara, Lanturn and Haunter returned close to defend Rin and Simon, sensing that Balthazar could harm them. As that happened Balthazar returned one more finger, leaving three.

"... and that is level... your strategic thinking is all well and good, but without "horsepowa" you won't survive this world. Take a look for yourself."

And Simon did, and what he saw was that Blaziken and Dragonair both looked exhausted, while not even landing a single clear shot, and their opponents looked exactly like they did when they showed up. And surely enough, Smasher, Lady and Pokey surrounded Simon, Rin and their pokemon. The intent to attack could be seen, and honestly almost felt by the two young trainers. And although Chicky wanted to return the Gengar just couldn't be shook and left behind. And as if having those three pokemon around them wasn't enough a Xatu teleported in front of Balthazar.

"Rin-sweetie, Semmy-boy meet Houdini, the driving force in this team."

The psychic bird pokemon didn't say anything or move at all, but Simon had enough, they had to do something so he decided to send his currently fastest and fittest pokemon out.

"Kadabra, teleport and use Zen Headbutt!"

And surely the psychic pokemon listened and went forward, going past Hariyama with teleport and headbutting the Xatu with quite some force.

"Yes!"

"Well done, now Houdini reply with Psychic. Bwahaha!"

Breaking out laughing like crazy Balthazar's face had a wide grin on his face, playing like this with little kids was just too much fun, and surely the Kadabra fell before his Xatu, leaving Simon with only 2 pokemon and Rin with 3, as Blaziken although still able to stand was just exhausted. Now retracting another finger Simon and Rin had 2 "fingers" left.

"Alright then, so this brings us to the turning point in our meeting. Surely you two realize the desperate situation you are in, so instead of meeting your end here, I will be _kind_ and give you two cutties a way out of this predicament."

A moment of silence as the two teenagers looked at him somewhat confused by this statement but still not trusting in his words. Retracting another finger into a fist, only Balthazars index finger remained as he spoke the line.

"Join Team Mystic and live through the apocalypse that is to come. How about it?"

And not even a second later the two trainers in an angry and determined  tone yelled out.

"*No way!!! Screw you!*"

"I see, then it's time for the Laughing fist."

Retracting the index finger at last and  finally forming a full fist the Black Hand member called out "Bang", an Electrode. Calling back all of his pokemon except for Houdini and Bang, the man smiled politely.

"Well that concluded my analysis for today, goodbye you two, it was nice meeting you and I hope to "see" you soon. Bang Explode, Houdini teleport. Big Bang Time!"

The Xatu teleported away with the Electrode and Balthazar, but soon enough a giant explosion could be heard up at Argent Peak, and tremors in the ground could be felt. Simon's eyes widened for a second.

"No..."

Looking at Kadabra, he saw it before them. They had no way of escaping, Charizard was out, Blaziken was too tired to carry them both, and they couldn't teleport away from this.

"Rin call everyone back, an avalanche is coming."

He said almost certain that the explosion and teleport would create an avalanche. Damn it, what could they do...


----------



## Burke (Nov 29, 2010)

-Later-

Loudred and Warubiaru both shared pants as the battle had apparently worn them. Loudred seemed to be even worse off.

"Wow, for it to beat out Tepig and Gabite, and then beat on Loudred this bad... It's very impressive."

"LOUD... LOUD ... LOUD" he was apparently panting, but everything from him sounded like a shout.

Loudred had felt a bit betrayed when Sam so quickly switched him out for this new Tepig after he provided him with over a month of servitude. He then thought back to how after all those gym leader battles, he did not evolve, but Toxicroak managed to.

All of these emotions that he never realised before welled up inside of him.

"L-L-LOOOOOOOOOOOUUUU-!!" He bellowed as an aura enveloped him.

"Heh, well how about that..." Sam commented.

"OOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUU-" He continued.

Warubiaru was now covering his ears. "Waru..."

"UUUUUUUUUUUD" He concluded as a completely different form stood.

"EXPLOOOOOUD! LOUD!" he yelled, looking confident.

"Haha awesome! Well lets not waste any time, Exploud, Supersonic!"

"LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUD!!!" His booming voiced bounced around inside Warubiaru's head. The already teetering pokemon fell to the ground.

"Wa... ru" It grunted dissapointedly

"Twig Turtwig!" The helpful little onlooker cheered.

Sam retrieved an empty pokeball, and not surprisingly, he successfully captured his new Warubiaru.

"Hmph, i cant expect him to be very compliant, but he will have to work."

"LOUD LOUD LOUD LOUD." Still retaining his playful demeanor, Exploud stomped around, and chanted aloud.

"Twig twig twig!" He immitated.

"Hahahaha" Sam enjoyed the laughter despite his looming destiny.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 30, 2010)

*Rin...*

The ground shook beneath her feet and she knew Simon was right, that lunatic started an avalanche and their was no way they could escape.  Her first thought was her pokemon and she was tempted to release them so they could at least attempt to get out of the way of the mass of snow headed their way.  Unfortunately she realized that even they wouldn't have a chance to get away.  “Return!”  Rin yelled as she held the pokeballs out.  A quick flash and they were all held snug in their homes.

Looking up Rin realized they had only moments before they were swallowed by the powdered tidal wave rushing at high speed at them.  “Simon!”  She yelled turning toward her friend and companion.  Without thinking she threw herself against him, her arms wrapped around his neck and she burried her face in his shoulder.  Out of reflex his arms closed around her, then knowing pulled her close.  

Just as Simon's hands locked around Rin's waist it was upon them, to the young trainers it felt like they were being hit by a train.  If they closed their eyes they could even hear it.  Two bright flashes of light then darkness swallowed them.


----------



## Gaja (Nov 30, 2010)

Feeling Rin hug him Simons arms did the same as he looked at her as the noise got closer and closer. All of their pokemon were in their pokeballs... safe. And as he wanted to whisper something Simon knew that this just might be it so he locked his arms tight around her as after a flash it all went black.

...

As if a signal went through his head he felt awake. It was kinda as if turning a TV on for the first time, everything was black around him. His eyes were closed but he was aware, aware that he was alive. And as he opened his eyes a pain like few before came over his body, but as he wanted to scream in pain, he couldn't. He just bit his teeth together and held it in, and after some time he felt the pain moving away and him being able to open his eyes. The cave was dark and cold, but he felt a familiar figure clinging to him.

"Rin?" He said in a low tone as both trainers remained in the exact position in which they were in as the avalanche was about to reach them. Rin still wasn't awake but Simon could feel her heartbeat and her breath made a bit of fog, which relived the blond trainer somewhat. A few feet away from them he saw two figures, a Blaziken and a Skarmory, both a bit injured and tired, but awake and looking at them. "You guys?"

Indeed the two were the ones responsible for their current state, Chicky who evolved into Blaziken and Skarmory who inspired by what he saw decided to return the favor. A third figure was also there but he was sleeping in the background, and Simon wasn't able to see him. "Rin? Wake up Rin." Moving the girls blond hair to the side Simon shook her gently, trying to wake her up. As she slowly opened her eyes he asked "Are you ok? I'm so glad." A smile on his face, and reliefas he saw her red eyes once again.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2010)

*Tsuna*
"mmm...Blaze, Rack, could you remind me why are we here?"he asked, his face showing a defeated expression as he sighs, the same expression on the faces of the little water pokemon Mijumaru who was on his shoulder and Blaze the fire monkey who has been with him since the beginning of his adventure"Miju..."it spoke as if it was something expected to be in that place*"*sigh*UUooa..."*Blaze sighed and did the same as Rack. 

Right now they were inside a little cave which was in a mountain, ironically the forest where they were before was at the foot of the mountain.They were supposed to go and look for Yuki, hopefully she was okay, but they ended up stuck in that place"WHY THE HELL DOES THIS ALWAYS HAPPEN TO ME?!?!"he shouted a loud echo was heard in the cave, he was just a lost cause but his pokemon were going to be with him till the end because that was what made Tsuna to be Tsuna.


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2010)

*[Cher and Green]*

"Please come again~" Cher said as she bowed she smiled as she waved goodbye.

Cher was working at a cafe in Domino city, it was a pretty big city and the Pokemon Cafe was a huge hit! Cher was dressed up as her Pokemon of the day, Snivy, thinking about him Cher rushed outside and turned around and looked up at the roof. There he was sleeping and lounging about. "Green~"she called out to her partner, he looked down at her and then stuck his nose back up, so lazy she pouted.

"Soo lazy~"she cooed as she went back inside,


----------



## Gaja (Dec 6, 2010)

*Henry*​
The newest thing in Domino was obviously the Pokemon Caffe. Just about every trainer went there, as they served both pokemon food, and trainers as well. Not to mention the colorful and pleasant designs of the establishment and the costumes of the waitresses didn't harm your eyes either. Walking into one such caffe was Henry, a seasoned pokemon trainer who at this point of the day wanted to relax and enjoy their almost notorious creations. Looking around he took a free table, but none of his pokemon were out at this point, as they would probably take up half of this space, especially Mettagross or Skarmory. Looking outside he wondered if he would be able to find Simon around here, he wanted the guy in his project as well.

"_The Galbadia Bears are slowly coming together..._" Thinking to himself he patiently waited for a waitress to come to his table and get his order.


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2010)

Cher pouted at her Pokemon laziness but it was expected they didn't have a real bond, she didn't go out and train the first time she got him. No it was more like a responsibilty forced upon her, a new trainer was so upset with Snivy attitude that they made her take Green, but that didn't matter, Green had his good points she giggled as she tried to think of a few.

She watched as a new customer came in and she went back inside to serve him. Cher was wearing her luxary costume and she was borrowing her owners luxray as a partner.

"Welcome,she began,"is there anything that you are interested in?"

Her costume looked like this


----------



## Gaja (Dec 6, 2010)

Checking his messages Henry's look shifted over to a tall girl in a luxray costume. A quite revealing Luxray costume indeed. Looking at the girl for a second the young man replied.

"Yes hello, well to be honest this is my first time in our of your caffes, so I don't really know what to order."

And no the menu wasn't of much help as the majority of the things they served were named after pokemon, which was an interesting move but Henry had no idea anything was. Smiling politely he added.

"So if you could recommend something nice I'd be thankful."


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2010)

Cher blushed she forgot to put his menu on the table, oh, her boss was going to have her head if he walkes out. But she smiled when he asked her for recommendations, that was her favorite part of it all, new customers with their pokemon enjoying food and people. It was something that Cher just loved to do, it came naturally to her being happy and always helping out.  

"Recommendations, huh,"she began, she had so many things she liked about this place choosing just one was kind of hard.But she did love one thing that she always ordered,"Well my favorite is the sundaes, of the legendary Pokemon of each region our chiefs make a really really cute cookie that looks just like them."

She gave him the menu and pointed at the legendary sundaes which was her favorite thing,"My favorite one is dilga blue, it a blue berry sundae with blue berries and whip cream and all that good stuff."


----------



## Gaja (Dec 6, 2010)

A smile came over the face of Henry as he looked at Cher. "Well then I'll have that, thank you. And maybe if you could pack up something sweet for my pokemon. All of them are into sweets despite them being big and strong." Well although he joked a little, his whole team was kind of big, Mettagross, Aggron, Skarmory were the biggest while Claydoll was the shortest in his current team. But every single one of them liked sweet berries, so getting something sweet sounded like a good idea.

"Ow and by the way Miss-Luxray you have a Snivy on your roof." He was just pointing it out, it was actually the first time he saw one in the flesh. Despite being a trainer for almost 10 years Henry had yet to visit the Unova region so many of the pokemon he had yet to see in person.


----------



## Kei (Dec 6, 2010)

It seemed that green heard his trainer and used his vine whip to swing inside the open window landing perfectly on the table. He then winked at the other trainer, Cher rolled her eyes, show off she thought as Green smiled and then jumped in his trainers arm. This was his trainer, Cher rubbed his little head and smiled.

"Yep, he is mines."she smirked,"A trainer not to long ago gave him to me, he said Green was a hassle and gave it too me, but this little dude is just misunderstood."

Green nodded his head,"Are you a trainer?"she asked,"If you show me some of your Pokemon, i give you two sundaes on the house~"


----------



## Gaja (Dec 7, 2010)

So the Snivy already had a trainer. Winking back at the little green pokemon Henry stood up, a smile on his face.

"Well we can always share them. But you have a point, my team also needs some air." Pokeball after pokeball opened and out of the white energy formed various pokemon. First of the were two prehistoric pokemon, Cradily and Armaldo, each of them a silent fellow who upon coming out just looked at their new surroundings. Next a Claydol followed who after appearing didn't seem to do much as well. "And here come the bad boys." A small chuckle escaped his mouth as the second half of his team made an appearance. A Skarmory, Aggron and Crimgan made their presence known, a complete 180 from the three previous pokemon. A couple of trainers looked at the impressive team of pokemon, each of them a powerhouse in their own right, but in the mean face contest Aggron seemed to have an edge over Crimgan so far.

"Don't worry deep inside they're all good guys." Only someone who really trusted and knew pokemon would actually believe that. But maybe Cher was one such person, Green was almost immediately spotted by Aggron who also approached him.

"Aaaa..." In a low tone he spoke to the little grass pokemon, and a small smirk could be seen under his face, it seemed like the guy wanted to be friends. After all Aggron was fond of the color green.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2010)

*Rin...*

A dark mind began to lighten as conciseness began to swim before the girl.  The pain was immense, something she had never felt before and she cringed against the softness next to her while screaming loudly.  Though the sound echoed in Rin's mind it came out only as a squeak to those that were close enough to hear.  

After a moment her eyes fluttered open, it was then she remembered what happened.  'The avalanche!' Rin yelled in her mind, her eyes opening completely now.  Then Simon spoke to her and relief washed over her.  ?You're safe!?  she cried out, hugging him tightly.  She began to shower small kisses over his face, grateful that he was alive.  

Then her lips moved from his face to his own lips.  Both tensed stunned by the contact but then softened, melting into each other for the kiss they had both wanted but feared the other didn't.  After a few moments they heard a deep voice that caused to slowly break the kiss, her face deep red from the blush.

?Blaziken.?  Chicky said with a rumble of laughter under the word.  He sat watching, one leg outstretched with the other bent, a feathery elbow rested on his knee.  Beside him, sat the skarmory, with a small dark shadow behind him.

?Chicky...?  Rin said looking over at him then laughed.  ?You evolved!?  she squealed, giving Simon another quick peck she jumped over and hugged her pokemon, one that was now quite a bit larger than herself.  ?Wow...you've grown!?  she kissed him on the cheek then stood up, glancing at Simon, Chicky, then lastly the Skarmory sitting beside him.  ?I assume we are alive because of you...?  she glanced at the pair then bowed her head.  ?Thank you.?

?Skarmory.?  The bird pokemon responded bowing his head in return, causing Rin to smile.  

?Great!  Now to figure out where we are...?  She then dropped to a sitting position next to Simon while looking at the cave around them.  She was sitting close, something she felt comfortable doing, even if it brought a bit of a blush to her face.


----------



## Kei (Dec 7, 2010)

Gaja said:


> So the Snivy already had a trainer. Winking back at the little green pokemon Henry stood up, a smile on his face.
> 
> "Well we can always share them. But you have a point, my team also needs some air." Pokeball after pokeball opened and out of the white energy formed various pokemon. First of the were two prehistoric pokemon, Cradily and Armaldo, each of them a silent fellow who upon coming out just looked at their new surroundings. Next a Claydol followed who after appearing didn't seem to do much as well. "And here come the bad boys." A small chuckle escaped his mouth as the second half of his team made an appearance. A Skarmory, Aggron and Crimgan made their presence known, a complete 180 from the three previous pokemon. A couple of trainers looked at the impressive team of pokemon, each of them a powerhouse in their own right, but in the mean face contest Aggron seemed to have an edge over Crimgan so far.
> 
> ...



"Wooow~"she said as she got close up to the Skaramory,"They are so big."

She almost jumped back when Aggron came up towards her but it seem he was interested in Green. Green squirmed out of her hands and hopped on Aggron head and landed perfectly right between the eye. Compared to her little Green, Aggron was so huge. He must be a great trainer for them to be so big and strong. Cher watched as the other trainers gasped and awed, it even caught the attention of the waiters and waitress.

"Well it looks like you are going to get those sundeas~"she purred, "Come back inside, the Pokemon can stay outside and play~"

And with that she went back inside and grabbed the sundeas, one was banna, the other was blue berry, and the last one was a nice strawberry. All three representing the legendary Pokemon of Sinnoh. "It is so cool that your a pokemon trainer." she said as she place the food down


----------



## Gaja (Dec 7, 2010)

*Henry*​
"Yeah they sure are." The girl should see how much all of them eat when they are hungry. The looks that everybody around gave them reminded Henry that pokemon in their final stage were somewhat rare to see. During all these years as a trainer he kind of got used to seeing big pokemon, so to him his team was "middle" sized.

And soon enough three wonderful looking deserts were lined up on his table, with all of his pokemon staying outside and enjoying the sun. Taking a seat he looked at the three delicious looking deserts. "Hm? Well it is great, but wait aren't you a trainer as well?" A sign of curiosity on his face as he grabbed the strawberry filled glass.

"Mmmmm this is magnificent, but Miss-Luxray I can't possibly eat all three of these, so would you perhaps join and help me?" That way they could actually talk normally, and yes Henry very much liked talking about pokemon with other people. It was without a doubt one of his favorite topics.


----------



## Kei (Dec 7, 2010)

Gaja said:


> *Henry*​
> "Yeah they sure are." The girl should see how much all of them eat when they are hungry. The looks that everybody around gave them reminded Henry that pokemon in their final stage were somewhat rare to see. During all these years as a trainer he kind of got used to seeing big pokemon, so to him his team was "middle" sized.
> 
> And soon enough three wonderful looking deserts were lined up on his table, with all of his pokemon staying outside and enjoying the sun. Taking a seat he looked at the three delicious looking deserts. "Hm? Well it is great, but wait aren't you a trainer as well?" A sign of curiosity on his face as he grabbed the strawberry filled glass.
> ...



Cher was took back and she blushed, she placed the tray to her chest and then looked at her boss who was currently making another batch of Pokemon treats. She went to him for a minute and asked if she could take a break, he was relunctant but allowed her. She came back and sat down across from him and blushed a bit till she saw the Pokemon playing outside.

"In a way I am...I think.."she began,"I don't know much about Pokemon but I just know my love for them just come so naturally."she turned to him and gave him one of her winning smiles.

She slide the blue berry Dialga sundae over to her and stuck the spoon in and ate a little bit at a time. She looked down at the Dilaga chibi cookie that was inside the sundea.

"Hehehe, you called me miss luxray, my name is Cher...Cher Wind it a pleasure to meet you."she smiled again


----------



## Serp (Dec 8, 2010)

Pokemon Professor Richard Lively was in an urgent rush. He was in need of a pokemon trainer, one he could trust. One he could depend on to fight against Black Hand. 

It was then he looked through his little black book of trainers and his eyes lit up once they stopped upon this name."Very well." He said as he dialed the number.

_ring ring _"Hello?" 
(Anyone can follow this up.)


----------



## Gaja (Dec 8, 2010)

*Simon*​
Simon sat next to Rin, and inside it felt as if a carneval was going on. Right now the blond trainer was so happy that he became oblivious to the fact that they were in a cave, and that the entrance/exit was closed off by a wall of snow didn't mean much to him either, as he looked at the blond girl that he shared a kiss with. Chicky evolved and he was happy about that too, but noticing a Pidgey next to Skarmory he much like Rin bowed his head.

"Thank you as well." The small bird pokemon looked kinda upset that he was bowing his head but let out a reply, almost making it seem like it was no big deal and that they were returning the favor. Actually the truth was that earlier the three trainers that attacked Skarmory had a much easier time with it as the large flying/steel pokemon protected his little friend with his body. That way he was an easy target for the attacks, until off course Rin and Simon showed up and allowed it to fly away.

And although they couldn't say it the two flying pokemon were deeply impressed with the two trainers. Why? During the time they lost against Balthazar neither of them at any point endangered their pokemon and as the avalanche came closer they protected their pokemon with their lives. Seeing the bond they had was something any pokemon could only wish for. Obviously they haven't seen Simon's Magikarp yet, but nonetheless the two took a liking to Rin and Simon. Reaching out to the girl sitting beside him Simon took her right hand with his left, a smile on his face as he put his glasses on with his other hand. Surprisingly enough they didn't break in the whole adventure, which really made him appreciate Aokiji-san's help with getting them in such a short amount of time.

"Well we are inside Argent Peak as far as I can tell... though this behind us seems to be the way we came in." Looking to the side for a few seconds he continued, now a bit more serious, but still holding Rin's hand. "But I don't think we should go back. Not with _that_ guy still out." Simon realized during their battle that they were no match for the crazy man, his pokemon were all far too strong to take on. Correction they were too strong to take on at this point. "I think we should try and explore the cave a little, who knows maybe we find some cool pokemon and maybe an exit. What do you think Rin?" Looking at the blond girl the little Pidgey objected, yelling out stuff in its own language as if Simon's statement offended him, and pecking the ground in anger.

Simon looked at Rin, he had seen that type of behavior before, and it looked like Pidgey wanted to join them, and by the look in Skarmory's eyes, and the posiitve and proud look he gave Rin, it looked like he wanted to join too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 8, 2010)

*Tsuna*

He was sitting in a corner near of the cave´s exit, the only warm one actually was Blaze, such a lucky guy.He and his pokemon were stuck in that cave for aroun 3 hours, yeah a lot of time without moving, and the cold weather wasn´t helping at all.

"Damn,how could we get out of here?"he asked trying to think on a plan, though while thinking"Miju,Miju!"rack started to call him and pointed towards Blaze who was looking to the deep darkness of the cave, when Tsuna went to see what was happening he found out why Rack was calling him, there was something like a path which seemed to lead to somewhere else, probably a less dangerous exit"Nice! let´s see if we can go out through this way"he said and entered into the darkness, actually he was kinda afraid but starting to be scared since the beginning wouldn´t help. Blaze and Rack following him.

After some minutes they arrived to something that seemed like a completely different cavern, the floor of this one was frozen, at least the most part of it, from the ground some stalagmites and from the roof of the cave some stalactites,"Wow...think I don´t see any other exit around here" T-The said. 

Suddenly they heard a sound, it was like a growl, but Tsuna can´t be sure yet.Going to the place from where the sound came he found some Snorunts and Glalies, all of them kinda happy, that was till one Snorunt found the three intruders"Sno,Snorunt!!!"it roared and the group turned to see Tsuna and his pokemon"Now what?!..."he said, kinda scared by all those pokemon looking at him, angrily.


----------



## Burke (Dec 8, 2010)

Serpaphobia said:


> Pokemon Professor Richard Lively was in an urgent rush. He was in need of a pokemon trainer, one he could trust. One he could depend on to fight against Black Hand.
> 
> It was then he looked through his little black book of trainers and his eyes lit up once they stopped upon this name."Very well." He said as he dialed the number.
> 
> _ring ring _"Hello?"



The bustle of Domino City astounded Turtwig.

?Twiiig..? He gazed in awe at the towering buildings of the active city.

?Hehe, Your first time in Domino?? Sam asked rhetorically.

Soon after, the pair entered one of the cities many Pok?mon Centre?s. Sam was concerned with his recently used Pok?mon, and he figured he would get them healed up.

He handed over Luxio and Gabite, as well as Exploud, but he figured he would keep this new guy in the ball for the time being. He then retrieved Metang, and sent Exploud back to the professor after they were all done. This made his current party Turtwig, Luxio, Gabite, Metang, Warubiaru, and Pokabu.

?...and Toxicroak, I?m going to need you to help the professor out with Exploud, you know how he can be.? He spoke over the PC to her who was now in the lab with the professor.

?Croak...? She saluted halfheartedly as the transmission ended.

_Bzz Bzzz Bzz Bzzz_

A vibration came from his pocket.

?My handheld?? He took it out quizzically, and almost worriedly as the handheld was normally used by his parents for emergencies since the charges were way out there. It was also the reason why he preferred to use a PC.

_Bzz Bzzz Bz-_

?Hello??


----------



## Serp (Dec 8, 2010)

"Hello? Is this Sam?" Lively took a breath.
"I am in dire need of a pokemon trainers help, and I found your name and number among those who I feel I could trust the most, is this true?" That was not the whole reason Lively choose sam but it is all Sam would hear now. 

Richard was walking around his room pacing, listening carefully to Sam's words.


----------



## Burke (Dec 8, 2010)

"Uhhh..." Sam was a bit confused, he thought he knew the voice, but he couldnt remember who.

Turtwig tilted his head at the conversation.

"Is something wrong? What do you need me for." he thought for a moment. "No wait, who is this anyways? Do i know you?"


----------



## Serp (Dec 8, 2010)

"Oh I am sorry, I am Professor Lively of pokemon genetics and history. You may have heard my voice over the television or radio, but I do not believe we have met face to face, well this face anyways." Lively laughed.

"But yes, I need to find a strong trainer to help me, I need someone to help me with my investigation into black hand, and someone who is not well known within the league itself for I fear it might be comprimised."


----------



## Gaja (Dec 8, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Cher was took back and she blushed, she placed the tray to her chest and then looked at her boss who was currently making another batch of Pokemon treats. She went to him for a minute and asked if she could take a break, he was relunctant but allowed her. She came back and sat down across from him and blushed a bit till she saw the Pokemon playing outside.
> 
> "In a way I am...I think.."she began,"I don't know much about Pokemon but I just know my love for them just come so naturally."she turned to him and gave him one of her winning smiles.
> 
> ...



*Henry*​
The strawberry sundae was Henry's number one pick, it just seemed made for him. A yellow banana sundae was left in the middle of the table but neither of the two had to worry about that. Enjoying the first spoon a long _mmmmmmm_ escaped Henry as he listened to the girl tell a little bit about her.

"This is outstanding..." And then she revealed her name. It wasn't like Henry to think her name was actually miss Luxray, that sounded like something Boxer would do. "Cher, it is also a pleasure to meet you, my name is Henry and those guys behind me are my team."

Looking at the girl for a second the young man had to ask. "So do you plan on starting to catch and train pokemon, or... how old are you anyway?" Henry wasn't the type of guy to try and guess a girls age, he was the type that would ask what he wanted to know. She didn't look much younger then he was, so if she wanted to travel the world it certainly wasn't too late for it. Usually he wasn't so chatty but it seems that the relaxed and friendly nature of Cher helped.


----------



## Kei (Dec 8, 2010)

Gaja said:


> *Henry*​
> The strawberry sundae was Henry's number one pick, it just seemed made for him. A yellow banana sundae was left in the middle of the table but neither of the two had to worry about that. Enjoying the first spoon a long _mmmmmmm_ escaped Henry as he listened to the girl tell a little bit about her.
> 
> "This is outstanding..." And then she revealed her name. It wasn't like Henry to think her name was actually miss Luxray, that sounded like something Boxer would do. "Cher, it is also a pleasure to meet you, my name is Henry and those guys behind me are my team."
> ...



"That my boss for ya, he makes the best sundae in the world..."she laughed,"That strecthing it a bit but still he makes an awesome treat.

She listened to the sounds of Green playing with the other Pokemon, he was never this playful before. Maybe it was because he never seen those types of Pokemon before,but Cher smiled when she saw her Pokemon playing happily. Then she just stared outside, the sunny days of Domino City she enjoyed greatly, saying hi to people and looking at their Pokemon. Cher never spent any happier days. She then turned her to the man, Henry, and smiled when he asked her a question

"I am 17, bright and ripe to start the life of adult hood."she laughed,"But other then that my future, hmmm, never thought about that, I am more of a present girl."

She then turned her head back outside and then ,"But...Even though I am a present girl, I want to do things with me and my Pokemon, I want friends to laugh with on my journey...Heh, not saying this is not good enough but still there something aching in my heart. I want to give Green a happy life..."


----------



## Burke (Dec 8, 2010)

Serpaphobia said:


> "Oh I am sorry, I am Professor Lively of pokemon genetics and history. You may have heard my voice over the television or radio, but I do not believe we have met face to face, well this face anyways." Lively laughed.
> 
> "But yes, I need to find a strong trainer to help me, I need someone to help me with my investigation into black hand, and someone who is not well known within the league itself for I fear it might be comprimised."



A look of intrigue over took Sams face.

"I think its a little wierd that a stranger has so much confidence in me..." He said humbly.

"I figure your in luck thought, because i've taken my own interests in researching in the black hand. Ace of Northwind told me that a man named Lively would be able to help me when i asked him for whatever he knew. Eh he, and also, I sort of resigned from the pokemon league to free up more of my time for this... so you dont have any worries there..."


"But let me ask you this," He began, "How do you know about me and what would it be that you would have me do?" He asked.


----------



## Serp (Dec 9, 2010)

N??ps said:


> A look of intrigue over took Sams face.
> 
> "I think its a little wierd that a stranger has so much confidence in me..." He said humbly.
> 
> ...



Lively chuckled. "It was not only you, you were just the first one that answered, I have a book of records and details of all pokemon trainers." That was a lie and not a lie, it was true he was the first one that answered but he was also the first one he called.

"I know so much about you, because it is my job to know these things, I am a pokemon professor and not a young trainer anymore, I would need assistance if I was to ever come across trouble along the way, so would you have it in you to help? Just tell me your location." Sam was a good kid and Lively would find it fun to work with him.


----------



## Burke (Dec 9, 2010)

Sam was reluctant to think it, but he knew that he had been becoming bored with what was going on, and with his lack of information.

"Professor Lively, ... well... first off, im glad and surprised that you knew that the black hand took secret control over Team Mystic. Since I have my own problems with them... I would be happy to help you out with what you need." Inside he felt excited to be getting to see some sort of action.

"Oh um, Im in Domino City now, the pokemon centre on ... dragonite drive."


----------



## Serp (Dec 9, 2010)

"Great! Domino city as I am." Lively delighted.
"Do you think you could remain at the centre for about twenty minutes and meet me there?" Lively asked as he began to lock up the Lab and hung up the phone.

"It will be good to see Sam again, don't you think." Lively said looking towards the pokeballs on the table. 

"And what's your opinion on seeing a nice young trainer hey old timer." Lively said as he looked towards a closet he kept a jar. He picked up his bags and walked out, with the shutting of the door, the closet door swung open and sitting in the corner of the closet bound and gagged was what to everyone else who had not seen the present encounter would swear was professor Lively.


----------



## Gaja (Dec 10, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> "That my boss for ya, he makes the best sundae in the world..."she laughed,"That strecthing it a bit but still he makes an awesome treat.
> 
> She listened to the sounds of Green playing with the other Pokemon, he was never this playful before. Maybe it was because he never seen those types of Pokemon before,but Cher smiled when she saw her Pokemon playing happily. Then she just stared outside, the sunny days of Domino City she enjoyed greatly, saying hi to people and looking at their Pokemon. Cher never spent any happier days. She then turned her to the man, Henry, and smiled when he asked her a question
> 
> ...



Grabbing another bite of the delicious sundae a smile spread over Henry's face. "Haha that's a great thing you just said. Tell you what I'm gonna do. I need to give something to a friend in about an hour. I'll come by the store tonight once more. So would you perhaps want to meet again and talk about possibly traveling together?"

She seemed like a good person, and loved her pokemon truthfully so the silver haired trainer offered to travel with her for a little, and maybe help out in the beginning. After all he had a little more experience with this. He didn't yet get a chance to tell her what he was actually up to at this point in his life, but that still had time. His project, the Galbadia Bears, was still in the early stages but he found some key members already... Simon and Rin though were no where to be found, both their phones seemed to be out of range which was weird since Simon was never out of range. But he wasn't worried, after all Rin would take care of the blond trainer.


----------



## Kei (Dec 10, 2010)

Gaja said:


> Grabbing another bite of the delicious sundae a smile spread over Henry's face. "Haha that's a great thing you just said. Tell you what I'm gonna do. I need to give something to a friend in about an hour. I'll come by the store tonight once more. So would you perhaps want to meet again and talk about possibly traveling together?"
> 
> She seemed like a good person, and loved her pokemon truthfully so the silver haired trainer offered to travel with her for a little, and maybe help out in the beginning. After all he had a little more experience with this. He didn't yet get a chance to tell her what he was actually up to at this point in his life, but that still had time. His project, the Galbadia Bears, was still in the early stages but he found some key members already... Simon and Rin though were no where to be found, both their phones seemed to be out of range which was weird since Simon was never out of range. But he wasn't worried, after all Rin would take care of the blond trainer.



Cher face turned red and she almost fell out of her seat, she just met the person and he was already asking her out. Well not date wise but still, it was like a date, Cher shook her head, no it was just a casual outting between two people to get to know each other better. It seemed to be causing a mental shortage in Cher brain, but she just blushed and nodded.

"I would love that, but you have to promise, next time you come here you going to buy something!"she said,"I can't always give you a free meal because you have strong looking Pokemon."

She giggled at this and waved good bye as she started her next round, she lived here in the cafe for most of her life, watching Pokemon trainers and Pokemon was actually very common for Cher, she would just serve them and make up small talk about their trips but to actually have a chance of going on an adventure herself, she couldn't help but giggle and blush at the excitment


----------



## Gaja (Dec 10, 2010)

*Henry*​
A wide grin spread on the trainers face as he listened to the comment Cher made. "You got it. I'll cya soon." And then as he looked at the table he saw Green using vine whip to take the last banana sundae and "borrow" it. Taking it out of the store Henry's Aggron just swallowed the whole thing, leaving nothing but the glass behind which Green returned using his vine. "Ohhh Aggron..."

Shaking his head he waved once to Cher before exciting the caffe, retreating several of his pokemon. Aggron and Skarmory were the only ones remaining, with Cher's Snivy still sitting on Aggron's head, smiling at Henry. He seemed to have fun with the giant of a pokemon, which was nice. "Ok buddy I'll cya soon, you be good and take care of your trainer, ok?" The Snivy stood up, one hand on his hip as the other pointed at Henry, and a confident look on his face.

"Taaaja!" Almost sounded like he made a statement saying "Who the hell do you think I am!!!", making Aggron smile as well. The little guy had guts, despite being a little guy. Returning Aggron and Skarmory as well Henry put the pokeballs in his pocket, after all walking the streets of Domino with such big pokemon would draw a lot of attention and time. And time was something Henry would waste, as he needed to hurry to make it on time. "I got it Green."

Entering a cab Henry took one more look at the pokemon caffe before driving away, to start that was such a smart idea that he didn't understand how it didn't start any sooner. His meeting with a member of his team went as expected, their set up was complete, the arenas, the warehouses, the members were all coming in. Despite being a trainer for 10 years now Henry still saw room for growth and starting the Galbadia Bears team was the next step in becoming the best.

*- Several hours later -*​
A cab pulled up to that same pokemon caffe in Domino City, with Henry walking out. He looked satisfied with how everything went. Simon and Rin would be notified by one of their members as soon as possible, until then things would go as planned. Everything else was set up as well, and Amelia helped out as well which was very nice of her. So feeling good Henry knocked on the door of the caffe, a traveling bag over his shoulder as he saw a light burn inside. He awaited Cher to open the door so that they could continue where they left off, and so he could ask for a favor. And no it was not free food.


----------



## Kei (Dec 10, 2010)

Cher finally finished her shift, this was good that mean she had time to go to take a nice warm bath and then a nice good sleep. She closed up the shop when she saw her last customer went out and finished his meal. Green was much help, giving her the dishes and all but then retreating the back to the roof on the later. Cher washed the dishes and said good bye to all the other employees. Her grandmother was shoving some food into the fridge and told her to call it a night.

For her so called trip, Cher almost had a flip when her grandmother called it eloping, she was going to strangle the old hag one day. Cher thought, when she finished the dishes and closed the shop she then looked for Green

"Green?"she called out to her Snivy, "Green??"she called out louder and with more worry in her voice.

It was late at night where in the hell would he be at this time, they always took baths together. Cher began to check around the Cafe and then inside, then her house. She began to panic, where the hell was he? She touched her chest, why she didn't keep a Pokeball with her for him, she continued to search for her missing Pokemon, she heard about people stealing them but still...

Would that ever happen to Green? She began to tear up when she heard the knocking at the door, she quickly ran to it thinking it was Green coming home, but it wasn't it was Henry by this time Cher tears were falling like rain drops.

"...Green..."her voice was breaking as she looked at Henry,"Green went missing?"she cried


----------



## Gaja (Dec 10, 2010)

Standing in front of the door, and having a good look of himself in the glass door Henry was adjusting his hair a bit. Just making sure everything looked alright, since he did have slightly longer hair then the average male. But as the door opened something happened that he did not expect, as a crying Cher swung the door open and was calling for Green. "Missing? Are you sure?" Nodding the young girl confirmed, and after only seconds of saying how she looked everywhere Henry knew what to do. 

With a 'ping' sound one of his pokeballs increased to its true size and opened. From the light his Skarmory appeared, standing calm and looking at the two trainers, its head turning a little sideways as Henry spoke. "Skarmory I need you to use fly and try to find Cher's Snivy. You remember Green right? Search the nearby area like you did when we searched for that Ishizumai." The armor bird pokemon nodded and spread his wings. "Kaaa." He confirimed Henry's request, and looked at Cher for a second. The girl was obviously worried and his trainer saw it. "Alright then go for it, we'll be here in case Green returns."

And immediately Skarmory's body separated from the ground and left the two trainers behind. A search for the little Snivy started, and Henry wouldn't waste time, but he knew that he had to calm Cher down. "Ok, don't worry Skarmory is very good, he'll find Green. You just stay here with me, in case he returns on his own, ok?" Still standing at the front door he looked at the girl exactly knowing the feeling she was going through, having experienced it on his own he knew that she should not be alone right now, and that she needed to relax a little.


----------



## Kei (Dec 10, 2010)

"No!"she said,"I want to find him too!"

She went off following the big bird, she was still in her costume, she caught major attention running around in the costume but she didn't care. She had to find Green, she just had too! But she forgot she was wearing heels and she tripped and fell to the ground, but she got up again even though she scrapped her knee. She was going to find her Pokemon, he was her responsibility yet here he was lost.

It was all her fault, she should have put him in a Pokeball like the other Pokemon trainer did. She should have let him work inside instead of outside. She began to tear up again but she ran faster, she threw off her heels and kept running.

"GREENN!!!"she called out


----------



## Gaja (Dec 10, 2010)

Looking as Cher ran outside Henry dropped his bag inside and went after her. Skarmory was still to be seen in the distance, so he knew which way Cher would go. Avoiding a couple of cars as he ran across a street Henry heard a couple of drivers hitting the horn and yelling how he should watch it. He ignored them and kept on running, finally catching up to Cher as she called out for her Snivy to return.

"That way!" Pointing slightly to the left they could see that Skarmory landed on a rooftop just two blocks away. So they would still have to cross one more street and go into an alley to catch up to where Skarmory is now. "I'm sorry for what I said before, let's go and find your Snivy. Ok?" He said running next to the young girl in the Zorua costume, or was it a Zoroark he didn't really know at this point, but it must have been tough running in it. At this point though she threw the high heels aside, and they actually moved at a decent pace towards where Skarmory seemed to have found something.


----------



## Kei (Dec 10, 2010)

She smiled when she saw Henry Skarmony land down, she picked up the paste as fast as she could despite the pain that was radiating from her foot, the first thing she will do when she get home is to call the major office and demand him to clean the streets.  She turned to Henry and smiled at him,

"You was just looking out for me..."she said,"I know..."

And with that they finally stopped, Snivy was defending a Zorau, what the hell was a Pokemon like that doing out here. She finally stopped she was out of breath, but she was so happy to see Green it was ridiculous. She watched as the little Zorau cowarded behind Green, Cher got ready.

"Green!"she called out to him but when he turned around to see where the voice was coming from he was attacked, Cher ran to his side and positioned herself between the raging Poocheyena. "Stop it that enough!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2010)

*Tsuna*

They were surrounded by all those ice-type pokemon, those Glalies and Snorunts looking angrily at them, such misfortune could only happen to tsuna"mmm...this...we are leaving now, hehehe"he said rubbing his head and began to walk through the bunch of pokemon, but when he was about to reach the place from where he arrived a Glalie got in his way.

It was different from the other Glalies there, his body was kinda Greyish instead of white and his eyes were different too, they were red. Also it was bigger than the others"GLA,GLALIE,GLA!"it roared in rage, Tsuna and his pokemon entered into their territory and it wasn´t comfortable for the group. "We need to go so..."he said and walked, trying to pass next of it but Glalie headbutted the guy sending him a couple of meters away"That hurt"he said,while Glalie was attacking Blaze and 
Rack with ice beam.The two pokemon trying to dodge the attack.

"If you really want a fight I´ll give it to you!"Tsuna shouted.Glalie stopped and looked at him, then tsuna called out Luxio"Luxio!!!"the lion roared and saw what was happening, it was his time to fight. The two pokemon glaring at each other, after some growls the battle began.


----------



## Gaja (Dec 11, 2010)

*Henry*​
When Cher and Henry finally reached the location Skarmory led them to they saw Green defending a Zorua from a pack of stray Poocheyena. There were about five of them, and for some reason they seemed to have a problem with the Zorua, and Green much like his trainer stepped in the middle of it. Henry looked up and called Skarmory down. And the large bird pokemon obeyed and descended just over Cher, and staring down the pack of Poocheyena, awaiting further orders.

Henry was about to attack, but since Cher was in the middle of it he couldn't risk it. So he had to sit tight and see what the Domino City girl would do next, and if this was going to end peacefully or not. Though knowing the nature of stray and wild pokemon, especially a Mightyena which was the evolved form of their current opponent Henry stayed sharp and waited to see how both sides would make their moves. Now it was up to Cher...


----------



## Kei (Dec 11, 2010)

She was scared, they all looked angry and mad but she had to stay strong just like her Green. She began to control her breathing, relax, she had to relax, if she didn't Green would be as nervous as she was. When she got under control she got prepared,

"Lets go! Green!"she said, Green jumped in front of her and nodded in agreement of her choice, the little Zorau was still behind her and still cowering in fear."Green use vine whip!"she said 

Green jumped into battle using his vine whip spreading out the poocheyenas, Cher cheered Green on, Green gave a wink of approved but then one of the Poocheyenas used tackle and that was a critical hit sending her partner back flying but he got back up and frowned."Green use leer!"she said and Green stared down his opponents, causing a few of them to back down,"And follow up with Vine Whip again!"

And Green did but their was too many and Green was taking massive damage, what should she do?


----------



## Gaja (Dec 11, 2010)

From a pokeball a large pokemon formed, the familiar giant Aggron of Henry. It wasn't about to let its new friend get beat up, and Henry knew that. But since their opponents were outnumbering them, but were much smaller Henry wasn't going to get crazy and start shooting off hyper beams, rather he would try and scare those guys away.

"Take the center Aggron." With a low mumbling voice the iron armored pokemon made a few steps now standing next to Green as about four Poocheyena attacked it with tackle. "Harden and the roar!" The four little bodies of the dark pokemon found their mark, but the damage done was minimal as the now shiny body of Aggron didn't even have a scratch on it, and after the four little puppies were done with their attack Aggron in a ferocious roar declared war on them.

And like they had seen the devil himself in Aggron the majority of the wild pokemon got scared and ran away. Well the majority as one little guy still remained and he wanted to take out Green, it seemed like he had a problem with the Snivy for some reason and wanted to fight him really bad. Henry smiled as he had no prolems leaving the two to battle as it now was a fair fight and not 5 on 1. "Go get him Cher." The silver haired trainer spoke retreating Skarmory while Aggron continued to look at how this would play out, as the tinny Zorua remained in the background observing Cher mostly as she was the one alongside her Snivy to step in and defend it.


----------



## Kei (Dec 11, 2010)

She turned to Henry and smiled,"Thanks~"

Then she turned back to the battling, in all truth this was her first real battle. But she was confident compared to a few seconds ago, Green sensed this in his partner and got ready as well. They were both at the end of their ropes, Cher breathing was labored because of her running so long and hard, and plus the wounds on her feet weren't a good sign also. And Green probably went though more abuse trying to save this tiny little Pokemon.

"Okay, again, use leer and then follow up with vine whip!"Cher called out and Green did giving a angry stare at the pooch he followed up with vine whip, but the other Pokemon wasn't giving in and followed that by tackle. "Use scratch Green!"

Green let out a barrage of scratches and pushed the pooch back, Green used his vines as an intimidation and it worked the wild Pokemon ran off. Cher was so happy she scooped up Zorua and Green and swinge them around in her arms before passing out on the ground. Green was also tired and pass out on the ground, the little Zorua was so confused, but it bunch itself up between Cher breast, like it was some protection against Aggron.


----------



## Gaja (Dec 11, 2010)

Henry looked at Cher pass out, and turned to look at Aggron. "I'll carry Cher, and you take your friend." Making a couple of steps towards Cher he crouched next to her smiling at the Zorua. "Hey there little guy mind if I take it from here?" And indeed the tinny pokemon did, releasing a murderous glare at Henry who knew what that meant. Standing up he smiled looking at Aggron. "Your carrying them back." 

Seconds later he walked back to the caffe with Aggron behind him, and in the pokemons arms was Cher in her Zorua costume, the little Zorua in her arms desperately trying to intimidate Aggron and Green with them. Thankfully there were no police around, or people to bother them since it was late. So Henry would go to return the girl to the caffe along with the pokemon that now considered her their trainer. "Cher? Cher? How are you feeling?" Putting the girl on a bed that her grandma showed him Henry tried to wake the girl up, obviously her grandma was gonna take care of the wound, she went to look for a medicine. An old one that only she knew of, these little kiddies were far to young to know anything about it, except that it hurt applying it.


----------



## Kei (Dec 11, 2010)

"Henry..."she began as she woke back up,"...It feels like a train hit me, I never worried or ran that much in my life."

She giggled and then laid her head back down on the pillow, that was the first time in a long time she had to go though all that. Then a little noise called out to her, when she looked down she saw the little Zorau, it was covering it face up with it bushy tail. Cher sat up and took a Pokeball of the little table beside her"One day you are mine ya here.".Zorau jumped up on to the bed and then hit the Pokeball out of her hand, Cher was shocked but then the most surpising thing happen.

The Zorau was playing with the ball and pressed the button, a red light took in the little Zorau and the ball began to wiggle...and wiggle...and wiggle...and then stopped. Cher looked at it for a minute and then at Henry, then back at it.

"Did you see that!?"she laughed out loud, she reached down and then released the little Zorau who looked up at her happily,"I think Green is going to be very happy when he knows that you are with me...Ribbon~"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 12, 2010)

*Rin...*

The girl looked at the pokemon before them and nodded.  ?I think you're right Simon.?  Rin said climbing to her feet and pulling the other trainer up beside her.  As she stood, the skarmory and Chicky also gained their footing.  ?Wow...?  Rin's eyes were huge, she had never seen a blaziken up close before and she was stunned by how much taller her pokemon had become.

?Blaze!?  The pokemon responded with a smirk, knowing full well what her trainer was thinking.

?Don't get too full of yourself!?  Rin laughed along with the fire-pokemon.  ?Come on let's get exploring...?  She blushed lightly but didn't let go of Simon's hand.  It was then that she paused and looked down.  The girl didn't say anything for a moment then turned toward Simon and continued to look down before nodding.  ?Sorry.  I was counting our pokeballs just to make sure we didn't lose anyone.?

Tilting his head slightly the skarmory watched and listened.  ?Skar...?  he said quietly nodding and began to walk forward into the cave.  

Though they were locked in a cave deep in the mountain, no signs of the sun filtered in, but the walls contained a light glow.  An icy blue seemed radiate from the very ice of the cavern.  ?I wonder what makes it glow...?  Rin mumbled placing her free hand on the ice as they walked.  ?It's cold yet...warm...?  She mumbled thinking about the Inuit and the like.  

Continuing on in silence Rin looked at the walls, they glimmered and for the most seemed to be worn smooth though some crystal like formation stuck out like knives.  ?It is beautiful yet creepy at the same time...?  Eventually they came to a split in the cave.  ?So what should we do?  Left or right??  Rin questioned the small group.  Simon stood beside her, still holding her hand while the pidgey sat on the skarmory's back with Chicky on her other side.  

It was then they could her some slight noises coming from one of the tunnels.  ?What do you suppose that is??  Rin asked looking both curious and extremely nervous because of what they had just gone through.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 12, 2010)

*Tsuna*

Luxio and that strange Glalie began to fight till now only some ice beams from Glaie and shock waves from Luxio, Luxio has avoided Glalie´s ice beams skillfully though the shock wave couldn´t be avoided by Glalie.The ice pokemon was now a bit damaged but he was really though, after 2 electric attack like that one he was still fighting, it´s bigger size and different color was a sign that allowed Tsuna to know that he was the leader of this little group.

"Glalie!!"Snorunt´s evolution roared as it went at full speed using headbutt, this time Luxio was not able to dodge the attack and was sent flying towards a frozen wall, as the electric lion crashed against it some ice chunks were thrown due to the impact, it was hard and dire-hit from the greyish pokemon. tsuna instantly looked in the direction where Luxio was"luxio, are ya okay?! can you keep fighting?"he asked getting closer to see the lion who stood up and shook his head trying to get out from his diziness, moments later he nodded"Luxio!"a loud roar came out from the blue/black pokemon, a determined look in it´s eyes.

Looking at this Tsuna nodded all excited, luxio was really strong and he was glad of this guy to be his pokemon and his friend"Then let´s take him down!"Tsuna stated"Luxio, rush towards him and tackle!"the brown-haired guy ordered. The electric creature, did as his trainer said and rushed against Glalie, whne he jumped to tackle the ice pokemon it dodged the attack but Luxio was faster and instantly when he landed turned back and jumped again tackling the floating pokemon which was sent some meters back.

"Good! let´s keep this going on..."he said and his partner nodded, this was the power of team work between a trainer and his pokemon."Luxio, jump on him and use thunder fang now that he is dizzy!"Luxio ran and jumped, attaching his claws to Glalie´s body, electricity began to come out from his fangs and he bit the ice pokemon, giving him an electric shock"Gla!" it roared in pain.

It was time to finish this fight but suddenly a bunch of Snorunts got in their way protecting Glalie, giving it enough time for Glalie to recover, Tsuna wouldn´t harm those  Snorunts they weren´t the opponent also Glalie was strong and if they don´t defeat him probably they would not be able to leave that place. The big gray pokemon was ready for a second round and Luxio was kinda tired"Tsk, we need another way to defeat him" he said starting to think about it. But there was no time for it, Glalie charged against Luxio again. The lion pokemon dodged him but then an ice beam hit his hindpaw"Luxio!"it growled trying to get out from the ice which was not allowing him to move. 

Glalie went closer and used Blizzard, the extremely cold breeze beginning to freeze Luxio´s hindpaws completely"Luxio!, you have to get out of there!"Tsuna said, Luxio tried to use spark but it was not working"damn, if only he had a...strong move"he said realizing that there was a move they were practicing lately"Luxio, Thunder bolt now!!!"he ordered, Luxio´s body was involved this time in yellow electricity contrary to his spark attack which for now was still blue. The thunder bolt was emited from his body at full power against Glalie, it was a direct hit which made the ice pokemon to faint and released Luxio from the ice.

Tsuna smiled, Luxio won!"Hell yeah! we won!"he said Luxio nodded happily too and then"LUXIOOO!!!"the electric creature let out a roar of victory, suddenly he started to glow"What? Luxio is..."he said, the glow stopped and there it was, those eyes and imposing presence, that long tail and bigger fangs it was... "LUXRAAAAY!"it roared"Y-you evolved! this is great Luxray!"Tsuna said excited, Luxray nodded happily as Tsuna pets him.

But the happy moment was interrupted by a little earthquake"Uh?! What was that?!"he asked to himself kinda scared, he returned to his usual self. It seems like the battle made many sounds and destruction in the cave and it was now falling apart, Tsuna acted quickly and ordered Rack and Blaze to destroy the rock that were falling down from the cavern´s roof as Luxray was taking out the Snorunts together with the Glalies in there. 

When it seemed that all the pokemon were safe the trainer was about to leave the cave but then noticed two Snorunts talking to the Glalie that Luxio defeated before, he was weak and now can´t move, the worst was that a big ice rock was about to fall over them"Watch out!"he yelled and jumped over them to protect the pokemon when the big ice rock was about to crush them"Luxray!!!!" Luxray´s roar was heard as a powerful Thunder reached the ice formation destroying it, the attack was stronger than a Thunder Bolt. 

Tsuna turned to see towards the same direction from where the electric attack came from, there walking towards him was Luxray"Luxray that was..."he said and took out his pokedex scanning the electric pokemon, discovering that by evolving his partner gained a new move, Thunder was it. After that Luxio took the twp Snorunts and Tsuna took Glalie, with that they left the cave.

The sun was shinning a bit, though the weather was still cold, after all it was Artic Flora.Tsuna was now walking towards Artic Flora city and there he was going to decide is next move. Waving good-bye to his now new friends (the Snorunt and Glalie´s group) who were grateful to Tsuna and his pokemon. The trainer began to move again with his now recently evolved Luxray and his partners, Blaze walking next to him and Rack on his shoulder towards his next adventure.


----------



## Serp (Dec 13, 2010)

Lively soon reached the pokemon centre, much faster than it would have thought to be humanly possible. 
He didn't have to look around as ask which on was Sam. "Joy, I would like use of the back room." She nodded at the professor. He looked at Sam and when he caught the boys eye waved him to follow him into the back room.

"Hello Sam, I am Lively." He said putting his hand out to meet Sam's, as he grasped it he stopped and lowered his voice.

"Can I trust you?"


----------



## Burke (Dec 14, 2010)

Serpaphobia said:


> Lively soon reached the pokemon centre, much faster than it would have thought to be humanly possible.
> He didn't have to look around as ask which on was Sam. "Joy, I would like use of the back room." She nodded at the professor. He looked at Sam and when he caught the boys eye waved him to follow him into the back room.
> 
> "Hello Sam, I am Lively." He said putting his hand out to meet Sam's, as he grasped it he stopped and lowered his voice.
> ...



Sam gazed at the curious looking man as they both occupied the spacious back room.

Lively extended his hand.

"Yes, its uh nice to meet you sir."

"Twig.."

"Oh yeah, this is my pokemon Turtwig." He introduced him, but turtwigs remark was not ostentacious, but it was an expression of worry as to this character who had just walked into their lives.

Lively changed tones "Can I trust you?"

"Well, of course sir, i cant really give you any fool proof evidence on my trustworthyness, but i can give you my word..." There was a pause.


----------



## Serp (Dec 14, 2010)

"Ok Very well." Lively said sitting down, looking at Turtwig through narrow eyes.
"Tell me what you know about team mystic, black hand and the super trainers." Lively steepled his fingers.


----------



## Burke (Dec 17, 2010)

Serpaphobia said:


> "Ok Very well." Lively said sitting down, looking at Turtwig through narrow eyes.
> "Tell me what you know about team mystic, black hand and the super trainers." Lively steepled his fingers.



"Lets see", he thought for a moment, "I'll start by saying i know that what was formerly known as Team Mystic went through a coup not too long ago, and is now under the hidden control of The Black Hand. The man who told me this... isnt around anymore." He took a pause. 

"Oddly enough, i dont know much about their super trainers. It seems as if there was some... rearranging from within the group after the switch. There is one particular member that i do know of however. His name is William... they 'recruited' him over a month ago."

"He, and apparently, the super trainers are on some sort of gathering mission. Some sort of gem or crystal that they need in order to benefit themselves. I dont know where they are hidden, but i do know that they have a map, and that they ... wont stop for anything."


----------



## Gaja (Dec 17, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> "Henry..."she began as she woke back up,"...It feels like a train hit me, I never worried or ran that much in my life."
> 
> She giggled and then laid her head back down on the pillow, that was the first time in a long time she had to go though all that. Then a little noise called out to her, when she looked down she saw the little Zorau, it was covering it face up with it bushy tail. Cher sat up and took a Pokeball of the little table beside her"One day you are mine ya here.".Zorau jumped up on to the bed and then hit the Pokeball out of her hand, Cher was shocked but then the most surpising thing happen.
> 
> ...



*Henry*​
Clapping his hands a few times Henry smiled. Congratulations Cher. I'm sure those two will be good friends. So I see that you've decided to become a trainer after all. A few minutes would pass and Cher's pain seemed to fade so the two actually could talk a little, Henry in his official get up, and Cher in her quite revealing outfit. Her red hair and Zorua ears along with the heels and purple bikini made Henry blush slightly.

"Ok, so maybe I should tell you why I'm in Domino City to begin with." He paused as Cher's granny brought them tea and left, happy that Cher was feeling better but not happy about the fact that Cher would leave for a while. The old lady just wanted her grandchild to be safe and call from time to time. Seeing as the old lady exited the room Henry took his cup and let the warmth of the cup go over to his hands. "I'm actually doing a project, something that I don't think anyone has quite done before. I'm creating a Team in Galbadia. I want to gather pokemon trainers and form a team, with the purpose of all of us becoming stronger."

For those who didn't know Galbadia was a small town just outside of Domino City. Taking a piece of paper out of his pocket Henry put it on the table between them as he took a sip of the tea.  remained there for Cher to check out. "That's our current logo, and we actually have a couple of members coming in along with the 90% of the infrastructure ready for use. I was in Domino to finish some orders and payments and I hoped to run into two specific trainers and invite them in the Galbadia Bears."

Looking at Cher he gave her a few seconds to take all the info in and respond as he hoped to ask if she could help him with finding a place to stay for the night. After all, no hotel or pokemon center would work at this hour.



Kuno said:


> *Rin...*
> 
> The girl looked at the pokemon before them and nodded.  “I think you're right Simon.”  Rin said climbing to her feet and pulling the other trainer up beside her.  As she stood, the skarmory and Chicky also gained their footing.  “Wow...”  Rin's eyes were huge, she had never seen a blaziken up close before and she was stunned by how much taller her pokemon had become.
> 
> ...



*Simon*​
Simon took a look at the Blaziken as well, admiring its height much like Rin, and Chicky noticed and got all proud real fast. That was one awesome pokemon though, actually as the Skarmory began to walk right behind them Simon noticed that Rin's team had undergone a noticeable change. With Chicky and Vee evolving, and with the addition of Skarmory Rin's team got a big boost in power. And with her switching Ditto out with Snivy, his girlfriends team was nothing like it was just weeks ago. And with the thought of calling the beautiful blond girl his girlfriend Simon's checks lit up. "No worries." 

He replied as Rin mentioned counting her pokemon, damn it were all of his pokemon with him??? Checking with his free hand Simon counted 6 pokeballs, so all were there, he was lucky on that one. letting out a small sigh he looked back for a second and saw the Pidgey now riding on top of Skarmory's head. Thinking about perhaps catching it he looked at Rin and decided to wait a bit. After all the icy walls shouldn't be messed with unless necessary so he'd wait until they would reach a clearing. "I don't know, but it's good that we have light." Only moments after he commented on their weird road, they were faced with a choice of taking road number one, or road number two. And naturally since they were hearing noises from road number one Simon pointed to it whispering into Rin's ear.

"Let's go that way, but silently so we don't disturb the inhabitants of this place. Maybe retreat our pokemon for the moment?" Looking back he took out an empty pokeball and looked at the Pidgey tossing it at the little bird pokemon who surprisingly didn't struggle and went in peacefully, allowing Simon to catch it without any resistance at all. Simon was however surprised more about what happened next, as the pokeball vanished into thin air, and then the line he heard, _you can only have 6 with you_ came back to his mind.

A smile on his face spread as he hoped that Kibago and Pidgey would be nice to each other and wait in the PC like good pokemon. Standing close to the icy wall Simon waited for Rin to decide on her own if she would call back Chicky, and if she would catch Skarmory as well. After that however he let his elbow out and waited for Rin to join him as they would continue their exploration of Argent Peak's cave. Walking down the road the light wasn't that strong, and the noise became louder. Obviously a pokemon was causing it, but which they had no idea. Allowing themselves a peek, and the few seconds they had were used well. Simon's head returned back into the shadows of the cave and he had something to see. First of was a Steelix, a gigantic pokemon smashing its body into walls of the cave with brutal force. Also another thing that was hard to miss was a man, wearing the same clothes as the guy who attacked them on Candor Island and was looking for Owen. It was the same style of clothing that the guys who attacked Skarmory and Pidgey, business, although this guy speant much more money on his outfit, that much was clear. Looking at Rin Simon came close again, whispering softly. "So what do you think? The other road?"


----------



## Serp (Dec 17, 2010)

N??ps said:


> "Lets see", he thought for a moment, "I'll start by saying i know that what was formerly known as Team Mystic went through a coup not too long ago, and is now under the hidden control of The Black Hand. The man who told me this... isnt around anymore." He took a pause.
> 
> "Oddly enough, i dont know much about their super trainers. It seems as if there was some... rearranging from within the group after the switch. There is one particular member that i do know of however. His name is William... they 'recruited' him over a month ago."
> 
> "He, and apparently, the super trainers are on some sort of gathering mission. Some sort of gem or crystal that they need in order to benefit themselves. I dont know where they are hidden, but i do know that they have a map, and that they ... wont stop for anything."



Lively nodded. "So i take it you didn't know, that the original super trainers where children with psychic potential taken from their homes and mutated for Team mystics further goals."

Lively took out 3 pictures. And pushed them towards Sam, they were hand drawn of course the super trainers were hard to catch on camera.

"Code name O1, the first success of the Orange Series." It was a picture of Orange he pushed towards Sam. "I trust you know of the trainer Green, her cells and training abilities were past on to the Orange series as well as techniques from certain pokemon."

"Code name I1, the first of success of the Indigo series." It was a picture of Indigo. "Indigo was imbedded with the cells of Red, the greatest pokemon trainer to live, but Mystic warped the talent of Red, the abilities of pokemon and their cruel means into one boy, Indigo."

Then Lively pushed forward a last picture. "V1, Violet Primus. Primus as in the first." Sam's eyes widened at the picture of Violet. "Forged from Blues own cells, Violet was rival and brother to Indigo, but Violet broke free before the brainwashing was complete. He has been on the run from Mystic ever since. V2 on the other hand, is a younger model, the second to V1 the one to take his place, V2 is younger and the brainwashing not as gentle, he is fractured too much and his psychic powers wild. But ever since black hand I fear what will happen to them, they are my family."

Lively looked down on the ground sad. "I need a trainer to help me, even if you do not wish to help, go into hiding and lend me your face."


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2010)

She smiled at him as she looked at the poster and then place it to the side, she got out of bed and stretched. She saw that he was blushing and went up to him face to face, he was so cute up front like this. Ribbon looked up at her and was confused for a minute but when she turned around and placed her hands on her back releasing a sigh. She pat her forehead...

"No talking about business now, we have our whole future ahead of us..."she smiled,"I all rested but you aren't so stay tonight, I know my grandmother won't mind, she actually likes guest."

She began to leave the room,"I'll see you in the morning~" she said before blushing and then closing the door behind her, almost forgetting that ribbon was in there before she squeezed though. Green was sleeping in a little bed she made for him a long time ago.

"So tomorrow...We start our adventure.."she said as she went her room


----------



## Gaja (Dec 19, 2010)

*Henry*

A smile was on Henry's face as he saw the door close behind him. He was given a room to spend the night in, which was very nice of Cher and her grandma, as the pokemon center was on the other side of town and it way past midnight. Some minutes later the silver haired trainer was in his bed, all of his clothes neatly prepared for tomorrow, with his team in their warm pokeballs. Turning the light off he lay there thinking about the journey he would continue tomorrow, his blue eyes going off to the pokeballs as he wondered if it were time to switch his team up again.

- _Next morning in Domino City, Pokemon Caffe, Upper floor_ -

Sleeping like a baby put Henry in a very good mood, as he sat in the kitchen waiting on "_the goodbye pancakes_" that Cher's grandma was making to wish them a good start into their journey. Wearing a white shirt along with a pair of purple pants Simon looked outside and saw the typical warm Domino City weather. A couple of bird pokemon resting in the shade of the nearby trees as steps could be heard from the hallway. Turning his head towards the entrance Henry expected Cher to walk in, so he would greet her. "Good morning Cher, ready for some pancakes?" Cher's granny smiled while working on the meal, it looked like the two would make a good team, both were good kids.


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2010)

Cher woke up to Green on her head and Ribbon on her face....It wasn't a good night at all because she was so excited to actually start an adventure! So now that it was morning and Cher got little to no sleep she was out of it. Green fell off and hit the floor, Ribbon rolled off and landed comfortably on Cher stomach..

Green moved around a little bit,"Taja!"he said to her as he used his vine whip to get the cover off her

"Waahhh you guys didn't let me get an ounce of sleep last night!"she cried as she got up and slowly did everything until Green actually whipped her into shape

She had her bag ready and got it prepared with Pokeballs and medicine. And some clothes, but Cher really wouldn't call these clothes..More like costumes...Cher sighed, but this was the only thing she had, she only hoped that it wouln't cause Henry to have a nose bleed. when she went out to the front, she was welcome by nice warm smiling panacakes and her grandmother boxed lunches

"Henry...Are you ready..I am just tooo excited!"she said happily!


----------



## Burke (Dec 19, 2010)

Serpaphobia said:


> Lively nodded. "So i take it you didn't know, that the original super trainers where children with psychic potential taken from their homes and mutated for Team mystics further goals."
> 
> Lively took out 3 pictures. And pushed them towards Sam, they were hand drawn of course the super trainers were hard to catch on camera.
> 
> ...



The professor showed Sam the picture of O1.

"Wait i think i know her... I recognize the ... specific clothing. She attacked Merri Town almost three months ago... that was when ... when i met William... and..."

The drawing of Indigo was placed infront of him. 

"Indigo?" He said after he had stopped the introduction. "I think they were talking about him... orange indigo and..." The final picture was placed infront of him. "Violet..." he murmurred.

Lively continued the bio of violet, and the one of his predecessor.

"I only saw Violet twice... one that is. both times he seemed to wander off and dissapear, and the last time... was at the attack on the island." 

"I think that now... now they have started a new program... i dont know of the fates of O1, I1 and V2, but i know they are doing a similar test on William." He paused. "A boy of psycic ability, born with it not implanted. I figure his abilities are enhanced by his Alakazam. I dont know if he went willingly, or if they did the same brainwashing in order for him to stay, but i know that he sides with The Black Hand now..." They sat for a moment before Lively spoke up again.

Lively looked down on the ground sad. "I need a trainer to help me, even if you do not wish to help, go into hiding and lend me your face."

Sam stood up quickly, and Turtwig got on alert.

"What do you mean theyre your family, what do you mean you need my face!"

"Twig!"


----------



## Gaja (Dec 19, 2010)

"Is that so? Well have some food, we still need to meet one of my friends at the nearby park." Taking another bite of the delicious pancake that was on his plate Henry looked at Cher, she had the familiar Zoroark costume on. "So you're gonna travel in that outfit?" He asked slightly uncertain of what to make of it, as the nights in some parts of Sairu knew to be pretty cold, for example Artic Flora was one such place, much like Long Coast. On the other hand, Domino City and Northwind were so hot that you could walk around in your bathing suit and still feel overdressed, so it would probably work out.

"Don't worry about it much, just take a seat and have something, your grandma made all the special dishes and sweets you like." And as soon as the tall girl would take a seat Henry would ask her. "So did you sleep well? I can imagine not really with those two around, right?" This was the best really, as the smell of the home made food, a good night of sleep and just the quality of the food put Henry in a very jolly mood, as he smilled like a little kid while looking at Cher.


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2010)

Cher sat down next to Henry and blushed a little bit as she took pieces off her food, Ribbon and Green began to eat their pokemon food that her grandmother left out for them, they seemed happy and refreshed, she felt a mixture between to contridicting things, active because of her excitement to go and then a huge ball of laziness because of the nonsleep she had last night.

She turned to Henry,"I had better nights,she said weakly and when he said something about her outfit she only smiled

"I have many more comfortable ones that are suited for winter weather, since I stayed here for most of my life, I don't really have normal clothes.."she laughed


----------



## Gaja (Dec 19, 2010)

"Alright then." A few minutes of silence would pass as the two actually dived in and enjoyed the breakfast, while Cher's pokemon enjoyed their final meal at the caffe in a while. Putting his fork in his plate Henry wiped away a bit of syrup from his mouth as he looked at the red haired girl sitting close to him.

"All done, and you?" Now came the slightly difficult part where Cher would have to say goodbye to her grandma, so Henry would want to stay and be the third wheel in that conversation. So as Cher confirmed that she was done as well the young man stood up, his stuff all ready waiting for him at the door he walked over to granny, thanked her for everything and said that he would look out for Cher and that she should not worry. "I'll be outside then." He said smiling politely as he walked out of the room and went on to wait for Cher just outside of the caffe as the warm weather and the soft breeze gave him a good feeling about today.


----------



## Serp (Dec 19, 2010)

Lively stood up, he was on alert Sam Turtwig was getting rowdy. Lively opened his bag and took out his pokeball and threw a Ditto out.

"Ditto!" Ditto turned and looked at Lively, he was a bit confused.

"Its ok Ditto." Lively said.

Lively turned to Sam. "The super trainers are the ones that walk the line with human and pokemon. All pokemon are kin, all humans kin, but the super trainers are kin with everything in the world. Powers given like _The Emotion, The Nightmare _or more importantly for you. _The Mimic!" _

Lively waved his hand and ditto started to glow and as did Lively, then both their forms morphed and then standing before Sam and Turtwig was a copy of Sam and Turtwig.

Sam was confused and looking around. 
"I need your face Sam, because mine is too well known, yours is known enough to get the info I need but not random enough to draw attention to himself."

Sam was about to open his mouth.

"I know what you are going to say, what is my face! I believe one you know well." Lively snapped his fingers and the illusion dropped. 

His gray hair had turned a deep black and spiked, his professor jacket now longer black and tattered. He wore a purple T-shirt and fingerless gloves.

"So now that I feel I can trust you, long time no see Sam." A brilliant smile, an aura of deep psychic power and the eyes of Violet was peering back at Sam.


----------



## Burke (Dec 19, 2010)

"Violet..." Sam was confused to find himself relived at the sight of the boy. Although he had not known him much or for very long, Sam had considered Violet one of very few allies. An active neutral such as himself. Against the Black Hand, but not siding with the Pokemon League.

He collected his thoughts, extended his hand and shook with Violet.

Turtwig was confused as he was still edgy, but found himself looking at a familiar face, he felt better when he saw the two shake.

Sam was feeling a bit off, and found himself saying this statement.

"Using ones augmented psycic abilities to tap into the abilities of ones pokemon. You know, i havent seen you display your power before, but after seeing one other who could achieve this..." He paused. 

"Im sure you remember William..."


----------



## Kei (Dec 20, 2010)

Gaja said:


> "Alright then." A few minutes of silence would pass as the two actually dived in and enjoyed the breakfast, while Cher's pokemon enjoyed their final meal at the caffe in a while. Putting his fork in his plate Henry wiped away a bit of syrup from his mouth as he looked at the red haired girl sitting close to him.
> 
> "All done, and you?" Now came the slightly difficult part where Cher would have to say goodbye to her grandma, so Henry would want to stay and be the third wheel in that conversation. So as Cher confirmed that she was done as well the young man stood up, his stuff all ready waiting for him at the door he walked over to granny, thanked her for everything and said that he would look out for Cher and that she should not worry. "I'll be outside then." He said smiling politely as he walked out of the room and went on to wait for Cher just outside of the caffe as the warm weather and the soft breeze gave him a good feeling about today.




Cher watched him walk outside but then she smiled a bit, this was her final day in this cafe. She sat down at the bar and took a good look at her grandmother, she was always there for her and Cher felt hurt to let her go like that. Cher gave her grandmother the biggest hug and promised everytime she hit a town, she would call her and if she felt likebecoming a Pokemon trainer is too hard, she would come home.

With that, her grandmother gave her a bag of medicine for her Pokemon and then gave her a kiss on a cheek, with that Cher was off. She walked outside to see Henry enjoying the nice breeze, she put Ribbon back into the Pokeball and then smiled at him,

"Hey are you ready?"she asked


----------



## Gaja (Dec 20, 2010)

"I woke up ready." He replied in Arnold Schwarcenegger style as a tall Scizor stood behind him. Obviously joking he turned around and waved for Cher to follow so they could get a move on. The Scizor eyed Cher as she would follow Henry and raised one of his arms into the air and fired of a hyper beam. Henry stopped for a second and smiled. "He does that sometimes. It's for good luck I guess... and shooting down planes too. Maybe Pidgeots too who knows."

Returning the pokemon into its pokeball after the "shooting" Henry continued walking down the street as a couple of pedestrians looked at the pair. Henry like most pokemon trainers had a backpack on, which contained all of his stuff, so he had yet to adjust to its weight, but the smile never really vanished from his face as he looked at Cher. "You ok over there? Wanna get some ice cream? And yes I do eat a lot of sweets." She had no idea...


----------



## Kei (Dec 20, 2010)

Gaja said:


> "I woke up ready." He replied in Arnold Schwarcenegger style as a tall Scizor stood behind him. Obviously joking he turned around and waved for Cher to follow so they could get a move on. The Scizor eyed Cher as she would follow Henry and raised one of his arms into the air and fired of a hyper beam. Henry stopped for a second and smiled. "He does that sometimes. It's for good luck I guess... and shooting down planes too. Maybe Pidgeots too who knows."
> 
> Returning the pokemon into its pokeball after the "shooting" Henry continued walking down the street as a couple of pedestrians looked at the pair. Henry like most pokemon trainers had a backpack on, which contained all of his stuff, so he had yet to adjust to its weight, but the smile never really vanished from his face as he looked at Cher. "You ok over there? Wanna get some ice cream? And yes I do eat a lot of sweets." She had no idea...



Cher laughed at how lame his joke was but she wouldn't let him it was lame. The scizor was a scary Pokemon shooting down almost everything, but that what strong Pokemon were about, strenght. Cher looked to the future of when her snivy would get strong and her little Ribbon which rested in her Pokeball.

But walking in heels were hell! She began to breath hard after the 20th block and they weren't even out the city and when Henry asked her did she want ice cream, she jumped at the chance."ICE CREAM!!!"she yelled and ran towards the ice cream man at full speed


----------



## Serp (Dec 22, 2010)

N??ps said:


> "Violet..." Sam was confused to find himself relived at the sight of the boy. Although he had not known him much or for very long, Sam had considered Violet one of very few allies. An active neutral such as himself. Against the Black Hand, but not siding with the Pokemon League.
> 
> He collected his thoughts, extended his hand and shook with Violet.
> 
> ...



Violet frowned. "Yes I remember him, he had psychic potential more than I had when captured to say the least. But are you saying he has the power of the Mimic? Most psychics have their own power, my power is that to take others."

Violet sat down. "Tell me of William


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 22, 2010)

*Long Coast; Siege of the Sea*

*[Long Coast Harbor]​*​
 " I don't know who ye be ye washed up sea hand, but ye be messin' with old Bart now. Best be sayin' yer prayers." Bart growls with delight as Voltorb explode on the beach causing havoc and mayhem. "Washed up?" the old Dock Master Mocks as his Kingler makes a noise that could be akin to laughter. "The name is 'Hammer Head' Hank Hurst." the old man says as he waits for Bart to make his move.  "Well shiver me timbers and bottle me up and call me a sea urchin, it be true. The Tsunami of the Pokmon League be standing before old Bart." the pirate burst our with a hearty laugh as several of his lackeys scurry up behind him. They rally behind their captain as flow around him like an open faucet. "Don't think so, in my day not one ruffian I allowed escape my wrath! Kingler send these mutts back to the sea, Crab Hammer!" Hank yells shouts spurring his old Kingler into action. As it's large pincer glows a fiery hot white it leaps high into the air, readying its attack it was prepared to destroy half the harbor in one blow to send these pirates packing back to the seas with their tails between their legs. 

But to Hank's surprise his Kingler is knocked from the air by a vicious Ice Beam attack. The Crab Pokmon winces in pain is it is slammed off the harbor's decking. "Where did that come from?" Hank shouts as the pirates take the opportunity to rush past him and into the town itself.  "Sorry old man, but yer day is far over. This be the day of Bart." Bart says with a widening grin as a ripple on the sea catches Hanks attention. From the surface of the water a form takes shape as it approaches the two. Water seemed to flow to life as a scarred Vaporeon takes shape. "VA..." it says timidly as it's collar shakes lightly. "Acid Armor..." Hank says with a growl as he looks back to Bart whom is still holding a Pokball. "What unfair tactics, what has the younger generation come too?" Hank asks as he motions for his Kingler to get back up. "Hydro Pump!" is the command shouted with hatred. Using Acid Armor again the Vaporeon fades as it evades the much slower attack.  "Jet Tackle." "BLAST!" a voice echoes as Bart's Blastoise withdraws into it's heavy shell. Falling into a spin it fires forward using a Hydro Pump of its own to propel itself forward at break neck speeds. 

With a thunderous crash part of the dock splinters as the Kingler is drove into the sea below them.  "Now finish it off with an underwater Giga Impact Vaporeon!" Bart shouts with a pirate roar. All falls silent until the Harbor splinters again. Hank's Kingler explodes from the debris and splinters and slams into the wood before its trainer. "Va..." Bart's Vaporeon yawns as it sits upon Bart's Blastoise. "Using two Pokmon against one is dirty tactics!" the old man shouts.  "Pirate." Bart replies as he levels his pistol on Hank's chest.  "Now if you'd excuse me I have something to collect." Bart says as he squeezes the trigger.

*[Off Long Coast]​*
The barrage from the Fortune's bow canons rock the small patrol boat causing it's engine to stall. A smoke pours from the crippled vessel the small crew run topside and motion for the two jet skis to come back round, but as the men riding the skis comply they are handily snatched from their perches and held high in the air. "Tentacruel!" one shouts as they are spun wildly above the surface of the sea. As Pokballs are drawn on the ship their fellow coast guard team mates are dragged beneath the seas as another volley of canon fire slams into the small ship causing it to burst into flames. In the explosion two of the crew is sent careening into the choppy waters. "Fire again!" Master Twigg orders as they are pulled back to be reloaded, "Use the heavy rounds this time!" he orders to his men's approval. "Send the lot of them to meet old Davey Jones!"   

*[Aboard the Nautilus]​*
A figure draped in shadows walks from Rhodes laboratory. Deep breathing can be heard as the figure is approached by Dana,  "Good to see that the doctor kept you in one piece Project Fate, now if you would be so kind as to follow me, we'll get you on your next assignment." the heartless woman says with a air of arrogance. The figure nods as it silently follows behind her as it is lead to Nickola's personal deck. Walking down the hallways and byways a red light flashes on as a siren erupts. * "Prepare for dive, I repeat prepare for dive!"* a voice booms twice. Another sinister twist to Nickola's genius, not only was the Nautilus a air vessel it was a submarine as well. The large airship descends from the heavens as the surface of the vessel begins to contort and change. As it touches the seas below it the change is complete and it slowly sinks below the waters around Myth Island.

The whole process didn't stop the march of Madness though, and soon three loud knocks came at Nickola's chamber doors.  "Enter." Nickola's voice echoes from his behind the large doors. With a low creak the light from the hallway invades Nickola's room. Once past the neat sterile appearance of the Room Dana's eyes fall on Nickola, he is in deep conversation with his right hand man, the Jackal.  "Now you have your orders, don't return from Cirus Falls with out that Jewel." Nickola says as he holds a tentative finger up toward Dana and the shadowed figure. The strangely dressed man pulls a clenched fist to his chest as he takes a step back, with a bow bow he vanishes into the shadows, Jackal was a man of few words unless spurred, he was more about action then anything. He would not fail Nickola.

 "Ah, is that young William?" Nickola asks as he drops his hand. Dana nods her head in answer as she comes further into the room.  "Excellent, come child. Lets see the fruits of Rhodes labors."[color] Nickola says with a slight smirk. William nods as he steps into the room, and furthermore into the light. Stage two of the Fate Project was in full hold, William's psychic abilities were augmented even further. To enhance them further he now wore a special suit that helped him focus his energies until further treatments can be administered. Upon William's face was a slim lined gas mask like feature that looked more like a skull then what it really was, on his body was a met vest that helped regulate the flow and intensity of psychic powers. Under it was a thin Kevlar breastplate to help asorb shocks. Dark black cargo pants was belted to his waist. Dark leather boots clanked nosily on the flooring as William walked forward, over this suit is worn a leather long coat that houses many things including William's Pokballs. 

With a bit of a salute William stops short of his leader.  "Excellent, I see that the good doctor has done well on his promises, I can literally feel the power coming from you son, you will be the Black Hand's greatest asset." Nickola says with a wide grin as he turned and walked to a box on his table. Flipping the lid back he pulls a military style hat out. On the front center of the hat is a bloody red hand print, the symbol of the Black Hand.  "And with this I dub you General of the Black Hand Armies." Nickola says as he walks back to William.  "Don't disappoint the title you now hold William." Nickola says as he places the hat on the young boy's head. (Over All look think Karl Ruprecht Kroenen from the first Hellboy movie)  "Your next stop is to be the relay station south of the Safari Zone, I want it destroyed completely." Nickola says as he dismisses the two. William nods as he turns on his heels and follows Dana out of the room.    

*[Long Coast Harbor]​*​
'Black' Bart stands cackling like a madman of the limp form of Hank the 'Hammer Head' Hurst. A dark purple jewel grasp firmly in his grip.  "Alright ye salty sea rats, back to the Fortune. We have what we came for." Bart orders as his men were already coming back from town carrying their loot. This is a black day for long coast as it burned.


----------



## Burke (Dec 22, 2010)

Serpaphobia said:


> Violet frowned. "Yes I remember him, he had psychic potential more than I had when captured to say the least. But are you saying he has the power of the Mimic? Most psychics have their own power, my power is that to take others."
> 
> Violet sat down. "Tell me of William"



Sam got acustomed to Violet's being suddenly infront of him.

"Well... like i had said before, he was botn with his psycic abilities, he also told me his mother was psycic, but he didnt go much further into it. As far as his ability to levitate and teleport ... I imagine that is his natural ability which, i have come to assume, is enhanced by his Alakazam..." He paused.

"That Alakazam worries me... My Metang... it felt another psycic presence in Williams Cubone... Since then i have begun to think that his Alakazam actually got in its head from the pokeball... It could be that its doing the same to William, but im not sure."

"What i do know is that now that The Black Hand has him, theyve surely been running the same tests as they did to you, so.. who knows how much more powerful theyve made him..."

"I last saw him a couple of days ago, back in Spark Foam, he retrieving something from the bottom of a lake... I think it was the same type of crystal they were stealing from the Merri Town attack... Do you remember?"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 23, 2010)

*Rin...*

Nodding, Rin took out the pokeball that had always contained one of her closest friends, and in a red flash Chicky disappeared.  Kissing the ball she put it on her belt then looked toward the skarmory.  She tried to question the creature with her eyes but it only stood still, almost expectantly.  

Walking forward, Rin put a shaky hand on the birds beak, it was ice cold and smooth.  The metal feel almost surprising her.  For a moment the pair looked at each other, then Rin pulled an empty ball from her bag and held it in her hand, palm up and pointing toward the Skarmory.  Seconds ticked before the pokemon bent forward, tapped the ball, and the red light flashed.  It disappeared while the ball rocked back and forth then beeped.  

Turning around, the girl smiled at Simon, clipped the ball to her belt then ran forward.  Immediately she hooked her arm through his and they began to walk.  Then they heard the crashing noise.  Peeking around the corner they saw some goon using a pokemon to dig through the thick ice walls, the image caused Rin to shiver slightly.

“Yeah...”  Rin nodded looking up at Simon and began to lead them back the the direction they had come.  Once the sounds had faded Rin gave a sigh of relief.  “Oh Simon...”  She pulled her pack off, held it with the hand that was hooked in Simon's arm and began to dig into it.  

“My brother gave me this...”  she said reaching to the bottom.  “It means a lot to me...but I want you to have it...for good luck...to always know...”  Rin began to blush deeply.  “To always know I'm with you...”  she pulled out a smooth rock that seemed to have some type of creature carved into it.  “It's a fossil, Zeke said it should bring good luck.”  She smiled sweetly at him as they turned and headed down the other road.


----------



## Gaja (Dec 24, 2010)

*Simon​*
Moving away from the gigantic Steelix and the Black Hand member both trainers were silent, and remained unnoticed. Simon was a bit nervous about the fact that those guys were in this cave as well, but said nothing as Rin stopped for a second, and started to go through her stuff. Looking back Simon wasn't sure what she was looking for at this point, but he didn't worry as they were pretty much in the clear already and could probably not be heard even if they yelled. Though they wouldn't, no need for that really, but as Rin put a fossil into Simon's hand the boy looked at it. It looked as if a big armor of shield was carved into it, and the only thing he thought was that this was so awesome. Taking his backpack off, Simon put it on the cold ground along with the fossil on top of it, his worries now long gone as he faced his girlfriend. "Thank you." Drawing the blond girl closer to himself the boy closed his eyes as he kissed her, his arms on her hips. 

Those two actually seemed to think pretty similar to each other when it came to presents, but more to that later on. Eventually the fossil would find its place in Simon's backpack as the two now chose to take the other path, so hopefully they could avoid battles. And deep inside Argent Peak with Rin holding his arm like before the two actually walked for a couple of minutes in silence, as the dim light of the ice cast a crystal blue light on them. "You were right, this is awesome." The blond trainer said smiling like an idiot, he was so happy right now that he probably couldn't explain it with words. Several steps later though the blond was pulled out of his comfort as loud bangs could be heard once again, although nothing like the ones before.

Stopping in their tracks Simon and Rin remained close to each other as the sounds became louder and louder. "Damn it..." And when things were going so easy and smooth a Scizor smashed through the ice of the cave, instantly spotting the two young trainers. The pokemon after breaking through the ice remained silent but never took its eyes of the two blonds, as steps could be heard coming from the hole in the wall as a man walked out. He was wearing the exact same dark blue suit the other guy in the cave and the guy who attacked Owen wore. Simon knew right away that this would not go well at this point as those guys were up to no good.

"Ow? What to do we have here? It seems Balthazar lost his toys... Nicola won't be happy to hear that." A low chuckle escaped the lips of the Black Hand elite as he spoke into a small ear piece. "Get over here, we might have found the crystals." Simon was all ears as he looked at the man who now faced the two young trainers. He was nothing like Balthazar, such a cold and mean look in his face that it was almost scary. "I will ask this only once, do you have the crystals on you or not?"

He had heard a similar question before and the answer _no_ would probably end up in an explosion or them getting attacked, so there was really only one option in this situation. They had to fight, so since he always kept his Charizard first Simon just tapped the pokeball and it opened, releasing an angry looking Charizard, who just looked like he was ready to rip apart anything that moved. One reason might have been because he lost the bet to Blaziken, but the other one was probably the fact that he lost in the battle against Balthazar, which really put him in a foul mood. Correction perfect mood to fight. "X-Scizor."/"Flamethrower."

Both pokemon reacted almost instantly with Scizor launching forward almost with the same speed a Scither would, perhaps he liked fighting in cold conditions, but for whatever reason it was quick. Charizard though for a reason used flamethrower, it was his quickest attack and in such a narrow space he couldn't engage the guy flying as he would very easily lost in that one. The two attacks collided head on, and although Scizor seemed to have used his move more as a way of defending, it lost the first match of strength. But that was not all that happened as the flames of the attack started melting the ice as well, and a red-ish or pink-ish glow came from the ceiling. The black hand elite looked up and ordered his Scizor to get it, but a Scary Face from Charizard made it stop in its tracks for a second. Simon in that moment spoke to Rin. "Let's get that." She had the one pokemon that could retract that thing from afar and with the man just looking at him all pissed Simon had his hands full despite the type advantage his Charizard had over the Scizor.

*Henry​*
Laughing out loud Henry approached the ice cream stand right after Cher, his jolly mood transferring over to the owner of the stand. "Good day young customers, what will it be today?" The man was easily in his 40's, was almost as tall as Cher was on her heels, which was pretty much the same height Henry was. He also had a black well kept mustache and a white apron over his white T-shirt and pants. Letting Cher choose first Henry looked at the flavors and selected strawberry and chocolate. Perhaps it was a weird combo but he liked it. "So you wanna sit down in the park, it just across the street?" Paying the older man Henry pointed at the park, as they had already reached it. In this heat he was glad that he didn't have his full jacket on, because he would just boil over in that. Unaware of the events that would soon happen Henry waited for Cher's reply.


----------



## Kei (Dec 26, 2010)

"Chocolate and Double Brownie Earthquake, please~"Cher asked

She sat down on a bench and ushered Henry to sit down with her, she loved to relax and knowing Green he was probably dead asleep in his Pokeball. Cher kicked off her heals and then smiled at the bright blue sky. This was fun, no it was more then fun it was exciting, to actually move and not look back. Cher never been out of town before and this was the most funniest thing she had all day. She even saw some of the costumers that came in regularly. Once Henry sat down, Cher moved over and gave him a nice peek on the cheek..

She blushed,"Thanks...You know...For traveling with me and all~"


----------



## Gaja (Dec 26, 2010)

Enjoying the sweet sensation Henry took a seat right next to Cher. The tree behind them provided some much needed shade as the two trainers remained quiet for a minute or two. Henry felt Cher move a bit closer and he honestly didn't mind it, not one bit. Cher though would break the silence with a small kiss and a _thank you_ to Henry's cheek. A soft blush could be seen on both their faces at that point. "Hmm no problem, though I have to tell you somethin..." He looked in to the girl's eyes but was at that point very rudely interrupted.

*BANG! BANG!*

Two loud gun shots stopped Henry's reply instantly. They came from across the street and both Cher and Henry had little choise then to turn around and see what was going on. And they indeed could see something out of the ordinary. A bank robbery was going on, or a heist as many people would say. Three masked men ran out of the bank and into a car, which started leaving the scene with burning tires. Henry looked to his right for a second, then grabbed Cher's hand firmly and said. "Let's go."

He pulled her into a cab that just a couple of feet behind them. "Follow that car!" The cab driver terrified said. "No way in hell, leave it to the police!" Henry in that very instant snapped out a reply that wasn't quite the truth. "I am a policeman, now follow that car!" Seconds later the man obeyed and put the car into gear, and after performing a 180 started chasing the bank robbers. "Don't worry Cher, this is also part of traveling..." He still held her hand, unaware of it though, he wanted to let her know that it was all ok. Pressing a few buttons on his pokedex as they picked up speed he kept his eyes on the road.


----------



## Kei (Dec 26, 2010)

Cher blushed when she kissed him, but she also blushed when he was looking into his eyes, they were so strong and mysterious. For a minute she was lost in them, but then a loud bang rung across their ears, it was later confirmed as a gun shot. Henry automatically took position and went along his way with Cher in tow, soon before she knew it they were in a cab chasing after the three masked men that were wearing mask.

Henry said something about this being part of traveling and she just smirked,"If I knew this was going to happen I would have started my journey sooner!"she said, the ride was bumpy and the car ahead of them were doing so many turns and run around that Cher was surprised that the ca driver could keep up!

"You are doing great!"she told the man


----------



## Gaja (Dec 26, 2010)

An old granny walking her Yorterry wanted to go over the street, but as she heard loud car noises coming from her left she saw a black car and a cab speed by her at alarming speeds. "Damn you for speeding. I curse the day you were born!!!". Her Yorterry barking much like the old lady, the cab driver raised his hand as a sign of apology as he couldn't see the old lady in his rear view mirror anymore. Then Cher's compliment came. 

The man smiled, yelling. "What kind of cab driver would I be if some wanna be race drivers gave me the pass!!! Hahaha!" Slowly but surely, with every corner, every breaking they were gaining on the getaway car, a sly smile on Henry's face as he took out a pokeball. "Is that right? Then I'm glad you came with me..." Pressing the button once the ball grew in size as Henry opened the car window. He was waiting on the right time to release Skarmory and help the robbers realize their situation.

A few seconds later he would point the pokeball at the sky. "Skarmory let's go!" A as the ball opened, out of the energy a steel bird formed, that last night helped them find Green. Immediately following his trainer in the cab the Skarmory had more speed in the sky as Henry pointed at the car in front and yelled out. "Use Aerial Ace!!!" The bird knew the move all too well, and descended down towards the getaway car, hitting it from the side. The driver of the car was pushed into the outer lane and in order to avoid another incoming car performed a hasty left turn, which to his luck didn't send him into a building, but into an alley. "We got 'em, that's a dead end." The driver said coming to a stop at the entrance to the alley. "Cher, can you tell Green to use his vine whip in case any of them pull out a gun?" Skarmory now landed on top of the building, looking down on both cars like a true predator.

A bit down the alley though, the three men saw that they had no where to run, and that the exit was blocked by the cab. "Damn it Donnie, we're done for!" One of them screamed out in panic, which made his receive a fist to his gut from the driver. "Don't you ever use my name, and we're not done, we still have our pokemon. And he has his gun, now let's fight our way out. You stay in the car once we clear the way, alright? We don't need cops showing up..." And they could see two figures slowly coming into the alley. It was on for them, they weren't going to jail...


----------



## Kei (Dec 26, 2010)

"Lets go,Green,lets finish them!"Cher called out, she kissed the ball, once her lips touched the button in the middle the ball turned back into it's regular size and Cher threw it up in the air,  a bright light came out and Green landed down on the ground.

He released a yawn and then looked on tiredly at his opponents,"Ooo Green, this is a moment where you suppose to act cool!"Cher said as she catches the ball that fell from the sky. Green looked at her and shrugged his shoulders, he was a sleepy Pokemon what should he do? Be active? Green looked at his opponents, they didn't seem like much...

Green then laid on the ground, pissing off his partner,"Green!"she called out, one of the robbers with a bag saw this as an opportunity to run.

"Good luck training your Pokemon toots!"the man with a koffing mask said, he jumped over the cab not knowing the rage that he had unlocked inside of Cher. The other two saw it and froze up, even Green got scared, this was what was hidden beneath the lovable personality Cher had..

Behind that personality was a demon,"Green...He called me toots..."she said, Green shivered and nodded as he watched her crack her knuckles,"No...One don't ever call me toots!"

And with that and all her strength, she went after him, scooping up Green in the process the fact that she had heels on didn't even matter! She moved around the car and then was high speed ahead, the man with the koffing mask didn't know what was coming before Green hit him with a vine whip.

At the cafe one day, a man called Cher toots and hit her on her romp. Cher was forgiving back in those days and took the sexual harassment until one day she snapped and had Green forcefully kick him out.


----------



## Gaja (Dec 26, 2010)

*Henry + Cher VS Goon Trio*​
The man with the Koffing mask fell down from the impact of Green's attack. A suitcase, which was filled with stolen money by his side as he stood back up, now fully facing Cher. "You'll regret that, go Koffing! Use Tackle." Throwing a pokeball it released a Koffing, which followed the order that was given to it, sending its body towards Green. Cher was in her first fight... Seeing the sudden change in Cher's personality left Henry wondering what the hell just happened. But Cher took on one of the goons which left him with the other guy, while the third was still in the getaway car. 

"Alright then, guess that means you get me." Henry smiled politely, a goon with a Miltank mask stood in front of him, holding two pokeballs. "Outta my way kid!" Throwing the two pokeballs into the air they would go on to release a Magmar and a Miltank. Henry smiled politely, he might have been young but he had been a trainer for more then 10 years. So he should have enough experience to fight a guy who might have had six months to a year. "Scizor, Skarmory." The bird descended from the sky, a terrifying roar coming from it, as Scizor set foot onto the stage and went on to attack Miltank.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2010)

*Rin...*

The girl stood back, watching as Nova battle the scizor.  It was intense both Pokemon being strong but Rin also knew that if they belonged to the people the met before, the two young trainers stood no chance.  Not only were they more powerful but their own pokemon were still winded from the previous battles.  

Once the fire cleared and the stone glowed reddish against the blue light, turning the cavern a iridescent purple, the young woman was in awe.  That was until the other trainer and Simon spoke.  Nodding in return she pulled a ball from her belt and threw it toward the stone.  “Skar get that!”  she yelled as the red light flashed and the pokemon emerged in full flight, she pointed toward the glowing stone.

“SKAR-mory!”  It screamed in a shrill voice, its head down and racing for the glowing crystal.  

With the stalling of the scizor by Simon's charizard, skarmory had problem grabbing the stone with its metal beak and like a bullet raced back to the pair he dared call friends.  “Got it!”  Rin yelled just as skarmory landed next her.  Unfortunately it wasn't meant to be as the scizor broke free and slammed into Skar.  “No!”  Rin screamed more concerned with the pokemon than the crystal that went flying down the long tunnel.  

The impact was hard enough that both pokemon slid and slammed into the wall, causing an avalanche of ice and snow to land on top of them.  Though not to be kept down long they broke free and shaking their heads glared at each other.

When they surfaced Rin was relieved but Skar was furious.  “Skarmory!”  It bellowed then raced for Rin.  She had wanted that shiny rock and he was going to make sure she got it.  Sliding to a stop next to her, he grabbed her hair in his beak then pulled it to his back.

“Ow!  What?”  Rin said a bit startled by the action.

“Skar!”  it exclaimed doing the action again.  

“What?”  

“SKAR!”  This time it grabbed her arm and slammed it against his back.

“Oh!”  Rin blushed a bit at not understanding what the pokemon had wanted then climbed on to its back.  “Come on Simon!  Let's go!”  

With a quick nod, Nova rushed downward and scooped Simon up, the pair then raced after the crystal that had changed their world into something a bit more ominous.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 29, 2010)

Irving returned to his apartment tired and confused. For some reason Professor Moveset had called off the tournament just as his battle with O reached its peak. Everyone in town went home disappointed, while Moveset, O and the town leaders were going to have a meeting tonight, or so Moveset said.

Totodile and Monozu took their places next to Irving's bed. Chansey lied down on a pile of cushions Irving had borrowed from the landlord. Heracross took his place by the side of an already asleep Rhyhorn. Rotom, who was a ghost type and thus did not need sleep as much as the others haunted the corridors eager to surprise people taking a midnight stroll.

The next day Irving found the town abuzz with activity. Crates full of supplies were being lifted into trucks, while trainers sparred with each other at the park. As he entered the cafe he and his pokemon regularly frequented he was met by Moveset and O. Luffy and Sally were with them as well. 

"Ah, Irving. Have you seen the news?" Moveset asked. "Well, Long Coast was attacked by a group of bandits. I'm sending O, Luffy and Sally out to investigate. I'd like you to go to the waterfall today with me, if that's fine with you."

"Attack!? When did this..."

"Just yesterday. I did not think they would act so early, but we are left with few options. The League is too slow in its actions, and though I have yet to finish training you and the others, I have no choice but to take action as well. Come with me, and I shall explain everything."


----------



## Serp (Dec 29, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Sam got acustomed to Violet's being suddenly infront of him.
> 
> "Well... like i had said before, he was botn with his psycic abilities, he also told me his mother was psycic, but he didnt go much further into it. As far as his ability to levitate and teleport ... I imagine that is his natural ability which, i have come to assume, is enhanced by his Alakazam..." He paused.
> 
> ...



Violet raised his hand to his head.
"This is an omnious time."

He stared to shake his head.

"The pokemon league has Orange, and we don't know how much we can trust them. Black hand have indigo and william. And V2 is out and about."

Violets ditto changed his face and mirrored his sad face.

"Well, what do you want to do Sam. I am an invisible face and I shall follow you, but you will help me save my brother and sister, william and even V2. And dash out the black hand."


----------



## Gaja (Dec 29, 2010)

*Simon*

Nova, Simon's Charizard fights best when the weather is nice and warm. He generally doesn't have much trouble with decently powerful winds while it flew, but this ice cold field that he was on was not his thing. Although against Aokiji's pokemon one could say that it was cold, here it was far worse. Adding to that the Charizard couldn't fight well while standing in this cave, as there wasn't enough space to properly fight, so him being "strapped" to the ground the Scizor used the first presented opportunity to get past the pokemon and make a move for the crystal by attacking Rin's Skarmory.

"Damn it." Simon said, a tone of frustration in his voice. He was angry at himself for not being strong enough to take this guy down, but as Skarmory picked Rin up Simon felt a claw pack him up as well and lift him into the air. Looking down he found himself flying once more in the arms of Nova. The Charizard and Skarmory raced down the tunnel with the crystal coming into sight as behind them a Steelix broke the ice wall. "What happened here?" - "They found a stone and now want to make a run for it. Come on let's get them." The two "business" men would soon ride the top of Steelix's head in pursuit of the flying duo, Scizor included. But luckily the tunnel widened slightly, after Skarmory packed the crystal with its claws, now holding it safely, and thanks to the increase in space both pokemon could increase their traveling speed and create some distance between them and their pursuers.

"Rin, look!" Several seconds later a light started shining at the "end" of the icy tunnel. Both trainers were forced to cover their eyes for a bit as they reached another huge cave further up Argent Peak. Really it was big, a high ceiling with Zubat clinging to the top, sleeping. A river passed through the mountain as well, a bunch of Remoraid swimming down the stream as Simon noticed that a part of the river was actually red. Looking closer as Nova went over the spot he figured that they found another one of those crystals, and he had no interest in handing that one over either. "Magikarp, get that crystal for us." Throwing the ball with some doubt if indeed the prehistoric pokemon would listen to him the familiar Magikarp appeared, going straight down at the river. And for a second there Simon figured that he saw the pokemon smiling, which by itself was a ludacris statement since _that_ Magikarp never smiled. But the idea of being back at Candor Island, which this cave reminded him of made the water pokemon happy and willing to listen for once. Since their pursuers were coming closer despite the fact that they had to go uphill Simon looked for a place where they could hide since the only way out seemed like a narrow passage that perhaps only Rin would fit through. "Over there!"

Soon the Charizard landed safely, putting his trainer down on the ground as the noise of the Black Hand members signalized that they were coming closer and closer. Simon looked at Rin, determination in his tone and a serious look on his face. "I know that we can't beat them in a straight fight, but let's outsmart them here where we have the advantage......." Lowering his voice the blond suggested a plan, rather an ambush to his girlfriend. Ow yeah, those two could play the sneaky game as well.


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2010)

*Cher Vs The Goon*

"Dodge and use Leer, Green!"Cher commanded, she was serious about this battle if she lost then it would be the end of her, the end of her pride and that wasn't going to happen anytime soon. She smiled when the Koffing missed and her Snivy landed perfectly beside it and it then used Leer,"Now use vine whip!"

Green vine whip began to whip Koffing soon Green was doing all the work, Cher had to pay him back some how, she was going to make good pokemon food for him, the burgular wasn't having it and he followed up with tackle, this time it hit Green. her gave her Pokemon a worried look and he shrugged it off he wasn't done yet."One more time, Leer and then Vine Whip!"

Green pulled it off again with flawless moves, this was her Pokemon! The Koffing fainted, Leer was the attack that lowers your opponent defenses. Green growled at the man, Cher smirked

"Its over...Give up!"Cher commanded


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 30, 2010)

*Tsuna*

Right now Tsunayoshi was at the pokemon center eating something together with his pokemon, Rack was on the table just in front of Tsuna as his other pokemon were next to him eating some pokemon food, he went there to check his pokemon health, the fight against Glalie was really hard and well escaping from the mountain wasn?t easy either. He was glad that Luxray and the others were okay. While being there he saw the TV, Long coast city was attacked again"This is weird, why is Long coast city attacked that much?"he wondered while watching the news, probably in the place was something special or probably not"I?d like to go and help but...I?m too far fro there right now"-_-he stated with apathy, somehw that place is becoming scary for him.

After the meal and thanking to the nurse, the boy left the center and began to walk towards Argent peak, the last day he heard about something weird happening at that place. He was kinda scared but the curiosity won over his fear and now it was time for him to go there.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 30, 2010)

Yuki...

After the battle with Entei, Nick had found her.  They headed back, letting the pokemon recover.  They said goodbye to Jessie.  Nick and Yuki each traded a pokemon for a pair of nidoran.  They then headed towards Argent Peak.

“It's cold up here, shoulda worn pants, instead of shorts...” Yuki says, shivering slightly.  She smiles at the little fuzzball that is her Zangoose.  Z glares at Nick and huffs, standing on Yuki's shoulder.  Yuki grins at Nick, “Race ya upto that cave.” she exclaims as she takes off, climbing up the mountain like a mankey.  Nick laughs an follows a little slower, watching where he climbs.  A rock breaks off where Yuki's hand was, making her slip up and begin a descent to the bottom of the mountain.

In a second Yuki grabs Z off her shoulder and prepares for the worst.  The fall was short, and fast.  There wasn't much time to react, after she grabbed the pokemon, she just screamed.

She felt herself dangling off the side of the mountain  “Be careful.” Nick says, pulling the girl upto a ledge next to him.  Z climbing back up to Yuki's shoulder, she blushes, “Thank you Nick...” she mumbles, a loud howl echoed, then the mountain rumbled.  A black and blue dog-like creature leaps from the cave, as an avalanche tumbles upon it and the three creatures below.

…

…

…

“Zangoose?”
…

“Z?  Nick?”

“Zangoose!”
…
“That's good that you're alright...  Nick!  Nick!  Nick!?” Yuki exclaims, starting to dig at the snow around them.
…
“MMMFFF!”

“Nick!  There you are!” She helps Nick dig himself out, and hugs him tightly, tears in her eyes she adds, “I thought I lost you...”


----------



## Burke (Dec 31, 2010)

Serpaphobia said:


> Violet raised his hand to his head.
> "This is an omnious time."
> 
> He stared to shake his head.
> ...



"Well Violet... it looks like its in the best interest of my goals to be around you... and it seems its the same vise versa." He sort of smiled.

"Twig." he genuinly agreed.

"Now I ha-" he was cut off by a ring from his pocket.

He retrived the culprit, his cellular, he noticed his mother was calling.

"Umm one second." He was confused and concerned as this phone was mainly used for emergency purposes.

"Mom?" He picked up.

"Oh honey, its nice to hear from you, where are you?"

"Well, im in Domino right now. In a pokemon centre."

"Well... I want to tell you this face to face honey...come home for a day or two"

"What, is something wrong."

"... I wired some money to your transit card, try not to take your time."

"Oh, um, yeah sure, im not really busy anyways." He looked at Violet. "Yes ma'am, ... I love you too." he closed his phone. "Well Violet... if you dont mind we have to go to Cirus Falls..."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 1, 2011)

*Rin...*

“Right...”  Rin said nodding to her boyfriend, a thought that still made her blush amongst the battle they were facing.  She looked around the large ice covered boulder trying to devise a plan.  These men and pokemon were a lot stronger than they were but that hadn't stopped them before.  “Ice...river...”  She mumbled quietly looking around them at their surroundings.  

There were many jagged pieces of ice sticking up from the floor and down from the ceiling, frozen stalagmites were the best description.  Then Rin spotted a grouping near them that consisted of several in a curved shape.  “Got it...”  She nodded then unlatched two of her pokeballs.  “Missy...”  she whispered holding one of the balls and in a flash the ghost pokemon appeared.  “Missy, stay in the deep shadows of the cavern and go around behind those guys...”  biting her lip Rin thought for a moment.  “And, pull those pranks you so love to do.”

“Misdrevous!” exclaimed but kept her voice as quiet as Rin's, with that she disappeared.

“Okay, Shiney...now it's your turn...stay hidden...”  With that she laid down on her stomach and rolled the ball to the edge of the river.  With a plop it landed in the frigid waters.  “Now Skar...you see those...”  She pointed toward the grouping of ice.  “Stand behind the middle one and scream!”

“Skarmory...”  It nodded peaking around the side of the boulder it moved quickly to the grouping.  

“I hope this works...”   Rin mumbled then nodded toward the steel bird.

“SKARMORY!”  It screamed, though it wasn't just one bird but several as the reflections showed in the other pieces of ice.

“There!”  One of the goons yelled and pointed toward him.  

“Hey, wasn't there just one?”

“I don't care!  Get them!”

“Right!”  They opened their mouths to give orders but before they could Missy let fly several Shadow balls that tore up the ice behind the grunts.  And, just as fast as they appeared, the ghost pokemon disappeared.

“Alright!”  Rin whispered a bit relieved her plan worked, though for the moment she kept the lanturn sitting quietly.


----------



## Serp (Jan 1, 2011)

"Cirus falls?" Violet answered.

He thought about it for a while.
"Of course I will help you, if we are to be partners now. How do you expect to travel?" Violet started to look around to see what Sam would be doing.

"I always travel by metagross and if I can manage it, fly well technically levitating."


----------



## Gaja (Jan 2, 2011)

*Henry*​
Green would proceed to tie the robber up using his vine whip, as Henry walked out of the alley. "Ow nice going Cher. I got the other, but the one in the car is gone I'm affraid..." His Scizor was holding the man down, and there was no way he could move away. His Magmar laid defeated next to the getaway car, and as Henry took a closer look he noticed that Cher had confiscated the stolen money.

"Ow guess your cabs are here." the trainer said to the two bank robbers as a bunch of police cars pulled up to them. Henry smiled as he saw officer Jenny appear. "We saw your pokedex signal..." She explained later on to Cher that the pokedex also had a 911 function where if you pressed a button someone could track you. It was sort of a new feauture, but Henry had it, and activated it at the very beginning of the car chase. The police apprehended the two, but Jenny needed to talk to the two young trainers at the station. As one could imagine after the attack on Long Coast this was still news but didn't attract as much attention as it normally would have. But still in the local news paper there were a bunch of articles with pictures and stories how a local girl stopped two bank robbers (with the help of a friend)...

*Simon*​
The two men entered the big cave quickly after Rin set up her pokemon, a Steelix, Scizor, Pinsir and Vespiquen with them as the blond girl started the ambush. It was actually a pretty smart move, using Missy to attack from the shadows after Skarmory sent a lot of ice upon them and trapping them into place even if just for a second, while at the same time inflicting some damage, but taking none. Lanturn remained hidden until Simon's Electabuzz entered the stage, and as both pokemon revealed themselves they attacked using discharge. All pokemon on the field were hit by it, even Skarmory, but the one who didn't like it the most was the Vespiquen, as its body fell on the ground, not out yet but unable to move. Both Rin and Simon released more pokemon to attack, they knew that it was attack now or they would lose this one. Simon went with Dragonair, Charizard and Alakazam. Actually he had yet to figure out when the Kadabra actually evolved, but he had no time to ask silly questions. Rin' on the other hand released just her Blaziken, and coordinated the attack, as Missy sent another Shadow ball to disturb the enemy.

"Alright Dragonair, Hyper Beam, Nova use Flamethrower. Alakazam use Psychic to open up a way out of here." Moving both his hands in a circle the yellow psychic pokemon replied "Kazam." as it looked toward the ceiling and pointed one of his hands towards it. Charizard on the other hand attacked the biggest pokemon of the bunch, sending a strong flamethrower at the Steelix, while Dragonair and Blaziken sent their attacks at the remaining opponents. Rin seemed to keep a hand on Vee's pokeball, in case they needed more fire power to get out of this one, but didn't release the blue pokemon yet. She was well aware that they needed to stay mobile so they could get away quickly once Alakazam opened up a way out. "KaaaZAM!" The pokemon said pushing his hand slightly forward, using psychic and creating a big hole in the "ceiling" which could be used to get out of Argent Peak. Simon saw it right away and called his Electabuzz back as Nova came back for him, but then the enemies Scizor landed a strong hit on his Dragonair, who recovered from using Hyper beam and sending the pokemon crashing into a big rock, and the Steelix had every intention of joining in on the attack. "You're not goin' anywhere, not with your rare Dragonair behind. Get 'em Steelix,  use tackle on the dragonair." Passing by the river and towards the injured Dragonair the Steelix stopped moving for a second as did most of the pokemon in the cave. The only ones who started flying out of the cave in fear were the, up until now sleeping, Zubat. The rivers water started moving as Simon sat on Charizard's back looking at what was going on, now feeling the vibrations as well. And then it happened, his last pokemon showed up as well, Simon's eyes widening at what was before him.

With a ferocious roar an ancient beast rose up from the water, its scales mainly blue but having a hint of purple, red and yellow to them as its angry eyes looked at the smaller Steelix. This was not Candor Island, and that fact pissed the massive beast off. A gigantic Gyarados resurfaced from the water, no doubt the same angry Magikarp that belonged to Simon evolved and was now looking to eat someone. "Damn... now we're screwed..." That thing was massive, as even Steelix was now out sized and seemed to stare down a pokemon that you shouldn't stare down.

"What the hell?!? Don't just stand there, take it out Steelix! Use..." Drawing the wrath of the giant prehistoric pokemon upon himself, the Elite provoked the Gyarados, who head-butted the Steelix, as if making a statement that he was the king and to not get cocky. Simon on the other hand remained a bit calmer and turned to Rin. "Now is our chance, fly out on Skarmory and let's get out of here before this place collapses."

Gyarados appearing seems to have given them the chance they were waiting or rather hoping for, as the cave started shaking from Gyarados's yelling. Simon called back the Dragonair and started flying away on his Charizard as did Rin on her Skarmory in front of him, all of her pokemon in their respective pokeballs. He called _his_ Gyarados back into its pokeball as well, once he was close to the exit. The Elites now realized that they could lose the crystals if they did nothing, but as Nova nad Skar carried the two trainers out of the cave a familiar figure stood behind the Elites, his voice all to familiar. "Now now, leave them be. Although to me it looks like you guys screwed up..." _Of all the animals, man is the only one that is cruel. He is the only one that inflicts pain for the pleasure of doing it._ Mark Twain's quote was well used for the man who spoke, as a sinister smile spread across his face. The two young trainers made it out to safety, but their Sairu adventures have just began.


----------



## Kei (Jan 3, 2011)

*Cher, Pokemon Center*

She sat back as her Pokemon was getting healed, it was a long day, interviews and more interviews from newspaper reporters wanting to know how she did it. She sighed as she went to the lounge room to get a nice cup of water. She even filled up one for Henry, she gave it too him. They were now in the Pokemon center, Cher was getting her Pokemon healed, they needed it.

She laid back and launched on Henry arm,"Today was interesting? Wasn't it?"she asked as she laughed a bit

"Miss, your Pokemon are healed..."Nurse Joy said, Cher jumped up and grabbed her Poke balls and threw them up in the air releasing Green and Ribbon, they greeted her. She pat Green and smiled,"You worked so hard, I am so proud of you!"Cher said, he only smirked

Ribbon jumped into her arms and smiled,"You are going to shine one day too promise!"Cher smiled

But the nurse joy patted, "Um miss, you forgot one..." she smiled weakly, Cher turned around and saw another Pokeball resting on it..

She took it out and released the Pokemon inside and it quickly tackled her into the ground. It tickled her and made her giggled and laugh out loud!

"Wait...hahhahaha...what....are...hahahahahah...you...hahahahah!!!!"she couldn't see it because it was tickling her so much


----------



## Gaja (Jan 3, 2011)

Henry had no trouble giving up the honors of stopping the bank robbers. To him it was just an adrenaline rush and help to the city of Domino in these complicated times. He would much rather attract the attention of the media with his team, that would in the future be a hot topic in the pokemon world.  Sitting in the same room as Cher, the silver haired young man looked at the wall clock. His pokemon were also with Joy, receiving a check up, for about an hour now. Right after he looked up at the clock Cher walked into the room, with a cup of water for Henry as well.

"Ow. Thank you Cher." Although he had a watch on his hand Henry once more looked at the clock, hearing the footsteps of nurse Joy who brought Cher her pokemon, plus one. "That was fast?" The nurse smiled, saying that they didn't have a lot of pokemon at the moment in the center so they could work on their right away. Seconds later Cher received a tackle, a soft tackle by a green pokemon forced her to the ground and the little pokemon started its brutal assault, tickling her to tears. "Hahaha seems like it likes you Cher."


----------



## Kei (Jan 3, 2011)

*Cher*

"Hahahaha you think!"she laughed as she rolled on the floor laughing, even nurse Joy was smiling a bit, but not Green

Using his vine whip he caught the Pokemon, it was a Yuniran, Cher finally sat back up and gasped at the little thing of Jelly. She thought it was horribly cute while Green thought it was horribly annoying, it flung it to the other side of the room. Cher looked at her Pokemon and he just sticked his nose up, Ribbon was kind of scared and jumped into Cher arms.

"What was that for Green!?"she asked him stomping her foot on the ground

Green looked up and then point at the Yuniran,"Tajaj! Taja! Ja! Taja!"he yelled right back at her, Cher felt lost as she didn't understand what he was saying but then Yuniran came back and floated right back into her arms and kicked Ribbon out. Now Ribbon was upset! 

"Well it seems that little one knows how to cause a rucus." Nurse Joy laughed weakly as she notice the two growling Pokemon on the ground

"Hmm I wonder how you got mixed in with my Pokemon...Yuniran aren't common in this area..."she said,"Nure Joy do you mind if we go searching for it owner?"

Nurse Joy smiled, "That will be so nice of you...I think a Pokemon Trainer named Roy had Pokemon from the region Yuniran came from. He wears a nice red suit and seemed really strong.."

"Coolies! I go look for him!"Cher said


----------



## Gaja (Jan 3, 2011)

"I'll go with you." Henry said standing up quickly, the hour of wait inside the pokemon center gave him some time to rest. Getting his pokemon from nurse Joy as well the young man walked out the building where Cher was waiting for him. "Alright let's go find that red suit dude." He said laughing a bit while looking at Cher. She looked a bit confused as to why someone would "lose" a pokemon. Henry could guess what it was, but said nothing. He had seen people like that before, and only after facing them understood that not all trainer were the same.

"By the way, I forgot to tell you. You did good today. You handled the situation very well. I mean you kept your composure, didn't underestimate your opponent, which is in my opinion the worst possible thing a trainer could do. So once again good job Cher." Smiling like a kid would Henry asked an older lady if she happened to see a man in a red suit pass by, and much to his surprise she did. Not even 5 minutes ago, he passed the place where they were now, and headed to their left. Henry and Cher speeding up went in to the direction the old lady pointed and sure enough they saw a figure wearing a red suit walking in front of them. "There he is. Let's go."


----------



## Kei (Jan 3, 2011)

*Cher*

She was happy when Henry praise her but then he sounded like more of a teacher then a friend so she sighed in a quick defeat, that sucked. And she thought she was really going some where. They finally caught up with Roy, he was pretty good looking in his suit. But she smiled when she found Yuniran owner and Yuniran was slightly happy too, but he didn't seem as joyous to reunion  with his partner.

"Excuse me!"she called out finally stopping, the boy turned around,"Are you Roy?"she asked

He nodded and smiled at her, maybe Cher outfit wasn't too modest and she was kind of an eye candy.

"Yes how may I help you?" he asked, Cher smiled at him

"Um is this your Yuniran? He is such a cutie, I can't believe he got lost along with my Pokemon.."Cher said as she sighed,"I am glad i found you or you wouldn't have your friend back.."

Roy looked at the Yuniran and shot it a glare, the Yuinran shivered as he came close to it. He pinched the jelly hanging it by a tiny bit of it jelly, the Yuniran began to cry and Cher looked helplessly, she wanted to say something but by all rights it was Roy Pokemon..

"Oh yes, I remember this pile of junk.."he said, that ticked Cher off,"I am very sorry that this poor and dirty Pokemon had touched you...He such a weakling..."

Cher snapped,"That is so mean!"she snatched the Yuniran from him,"A Pokemon is supposed to be your friend! Not some tool.."she said stroking the part where Roy had hurt.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 3, 2011)

Seeing Henry standing next to Cher Roy gave him a glare as well. As if saying "What are you looking at?". Henry said nothing, actually not even his expression changed, not one bit. He could feel it, this guy was one those guys. He called them trainers with a god complex, in simple terms a person who thinks for some reason he's too good for certain pokemon, or that because he has a bit of talent he can act like a jerk towards his pokemon. Henry was not like that, neither was Simon, both were humble and loved every of their pokemon. Actually Cher was like that as well, which was one of the reasons why Henry liked her. So looking at "Roy" with a cold stare a small smirk could be seen on Henry's face.

"I don't think you want to go there." If the guy wanted to prove his manhood or something just because he saw Cher in a her outfit, Henry had no problems whopping his ass just to teach him a lesson. But today it wouldn't go that way as Henry was not the only one repulsed by the behavior of trainer in the red suit.


----------



## Kei (Jan 3, 2011)

Roy looked at the man who was staring at him and just smirked and then he turned to the girl and smiled.

"Listen Pokemon are tools, they help you get stronger..."Roy said,"And in return for making you stronger, you give them a nice pat on the back...But you see that Yuniran right there, never once won a battle, never once did anything good...So he doesn't deserve anything from me.."

Cher shook her head,"Just because a Pokemon is weak doesn't mean anything! It is also the reflection of its owner!"

Roy looked at her and did a instant frown,"Then lets see your Pokemon then!"he said,"Thinking you all high and mighty!"

Cher took out her Pokeball,"Then lets I'll beat some sense into you!"Cher said and then she threw out her Pokeball,"Lets go Green!"

Green came out his Poke ball and smirked at the boy,"Weakling, it still on stage one...Heh I show you true strength! Lets do this, clear them out Luxray!"he said and then released his pokemon..

The Luxray came out of his poke ball strong and angry looking, he stared down Green. Cher could tell this was bad, Green was getting scared, she offered up some words of encouragement and that helped out a bit. Yuniran could tell that Cher was also scared and rubbed up against her a bit.

"Ladies first..."Roy said teasingly

Cher frowned,"Green! Use razor leaf!"Cher commanded Green followed up with the attack but as soon as it hit Luxray it didn't look like it did anything!

"It is kinda cute for you to be giving out names like that..."Roy smirked making Cher feel dirty,"Luxray use tackle and follow up with bite."

Luxray did so with more speed and power then anything Cher could imagine, before she could warn Green to dodge the attack Green was already in Luxray fangs. 

"Finish it off with Thunder Fang."he said and Green was very badly burned and it didn't even take a couple of minutes....Green now rolled out of the Luxray's mouth and the Luxray smiled, she returned Green back

Cher was defeated, her Pokemon fainted and highly injured in his poke ball. Cher began to cry and Roy looked down at her,

"Cute, at first I thought you could do something...You and that Yuniran deserve each other..."he said and then walked away,"Keep it, it is worthless just like you as a trainer..."

After a few minute Cher still haven't moved, her body was shaking and tears ran down her face...She lost...She lost


----------



## Gaja (Jan 3, 2011)

Henry looked at the battle as it went on. From the very beginning it was obvious that Cher was the underdog in this one. But this guy was a loser, humiliating his opponent and seeing them as nothing more then tools was not the right way to go about it. Certainly he was a trainer and could decide how he would train his pokemon, but certainly this was not the way one should treat his pokemon. Right after the battle ended the former trainer of the Yuniran walked away, with his nose held up high. "_Holding you head high... I wish he would have fought me, he would have got his but whatever..._" Walking up to the crying Cher, Henry crouched beside her, looking into the distance. "Everyone loses, it's just how it is. But if you don't like the feeling, train yourself and your pokemon. Now get up, and let's treat Green. I have a potion to fix him up." Patting her once on the shoulder Henry stood up straight and walked over to Green, who was still pretty beat up. Well it was an unfair match up to begin with, plus the limited experience, or inexperience rather, of Cher and Green didn't help their cause either. But both of them showed heart, and as he sprayed a medicine on Green's body Henry smiled. "Don't worry about it. You'll do better next time."


----------



## Kei (Jan 3, 2011)

*Cher*

She placed Green back into Poke ball once it began to rain and she had to run to the Pokemon center. She didn't have to say anything to Henry because hopefully he would understand how she will feel, it was horrible, that feeling of not doing anything to help her Pokemon. She gave Green to Nurse Joy and nurse joy guided her to a room where she could take a shower. 

She let Yuniran stay out in the front, as she took a shower she couldn't help but feel worthless. She stayed in the shower which seemed forever.. Even after she was done, she let the water running while she cried so no one could hear her...

but she forgot to open a window, so she slowly fainted due to the steam...


----------



## Burke (Jan 4, 2011)

Serp Targaryen said:


> "Cirus falls?" Violet answered.
> 
> He thought about it for a while.
> "Of course I will help you, if we are to be partners now. How do you expect to travel?" Violet started to look around to see what Sam would be doing.
> ...



"That may be, but ive got a way thats a bit more conventional... and sane." Sam suggested.

A couple hours later, atop the tallest building in Cirus falls, which is not saying much since it is only about 30 stories, a small helicopter touched down, a Pidgeot emroided the sides. The thunderous blades chopped wildly as both Sam and Violet stepped off. 

Sam was about to take off his headset.

"Thanks again for taking time out of your tours to help us uncle scott!" He yelled over the rotor blades.

"Hey dont worry about it, just tell your old man i said hi!" The pilot responded.

The boys backed away to the rooftop elevator as the helicopter slowly took off back towards Domino City.

"Hah, hows that for fast travel?" Sam said to Violet as they entered the elevator.

After a silent descent, they quickly crossed the buildings lobby as they entered into the relatively busy street.

Sam began walking to the left. "My place is this way."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 4, 2011)

*Rin...*

So much was going on that Rin had a hard time keeping track of everyone.  But, the pokemon were battling their hearts out to protect the trainers they had become loyal too.  It wasn't long though before the gyarados appeared.  “Awesome...simply amazing...”  Rin said looking at him from the back of her skarmory.  She couldn't help but smile when she glanced from the massive pokemon to Simon.  

"Now is our chance, fly out on Skarmory and let's get out of here before this place collapses." 

“Right.”  Rin nodded pulling back the last of her pokemon.  'Better to leave while we are ahead...' the blond trainer thought as the red lights flashed and she placed the pokeballs at her waist.  “Come on Skar, let's head for that hole!”  she called pointing to the roof of the cave.

“Skar!”  

They flew upward and just as they were exiting the cave she heard that familiar voice.  “What the hell...” she mumbled to herself before looking back over her shoulder to see the man that had almost cost them their lives.  'I will have to talk to dad...' Rin thought as she lost sight of the people below.  

The cave wasn't exactly warm but it offered protection and insulation, once clear of that the wind slapped against Rin's face.  “We need...to stop...”  the two pokemon carrying the trainers sped upward at high speeds causing the breath to be snatched from the girl.

“Skar!”  the pokemon cried in response and circled before landing on the top of the massive mountain.  

Looking out over the land and the lights that seemed to come from everywhere yet nowhere was more than breathtaking.  “Amazing...”  Rin said, ignoring the chattering of her teeth.  It was several moment before the world came back to them.  Sliding off the pokemon they stood and grinned at each other.  “We did it!  I don't know why or what those rocks were but we did it!”  Rin said with excitement and rushed to leap into Simon's arms.  Without thinking she kissed him deeply.

After several minutes there was the crunching of snow and some noises being made.  “Char...charizard...”  “Skarmory...skar...” skarmory and charizard were making an attempted at getting the trainers attention. 

A giggle escaped Rin as she broke the kiss and Simon let her slide back to her feet.  “It is really cold.  I think after all that maybe we should back to...um...our house?”

An affirmative nod and one more quick kiss brought them to once again fly into the sky on their pokemon.  They flew high over their world, right into the amazing lights as they headed for home.


----------



## Serp (Jan 5, 2011)

N??ps said:


> "That may be, but ive got a way thats a bit more conventional... and sane." Sam suggested.
> 
> A couple hours later, atop the tallest building in Cirus falls, which is not saying much since it is only about 30 stories, a small helicopter touched down, a Pidgeot emroided the sides. The thunderous blades chopped wildly as both Sam and Violet stepped off.
> 
> ...



Violet smirked at Sam. "Fast travel? With waiting for the copter and finding a helipad is still fast, but flying on pokemon or as pokemon is abit faster." Violet started to levitate. 

The two boys started towards Sam's house.
"I've never had a house that I can remember." Violet said quietly. "I mean I remember some of the stuff from when I was younger, its hard to mind wipe a psychic, but my parents I'm sure forgot about me."

"This is getting dangerous people might see me." Violet transformed into Sneasel and started to walk beside Sam.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 5, 2011)

Moveset and Irving went to the southern edge of town, where his small home was located. He took him into the living room, where Moveset showed him a bulky briefcase. Moveset opened the briefcase, and inside it were roughly a dozen pokedexes. "Hard to believe it's been over a decade since the pokedex was invented by Professor Oak of Kanto. Since then many people have come to possess the pokedex, but amongst these many there are few who have risen to great heights and have become heroes of their regions. Be it defeating one of the strongest criminal organizations in recent history, capturing every pokemon known to man, or ascending to the position of champion, these holders of pokedexes have earned their place in history."

"I've an important task for you, Irving. I need you to gather a group who shall battle and defeat the menace plaguing our once peaceful region. I've already given Sally, Luffy and O their own pokedexes and sent them off to hunt down some very special jewels that must not be obtained by Black Hand. You'll be looking for these jewels as well, but aside from that you'll be giving away these pokedexes to those you believe are worthy."

"I'm flattered Professor, really." Irving said. "But why me?"

"From what I've learned of your adventures you have a knack for meeting up with people of great potential. That's why I want you to distribute these pokedexes. Give them to men and women of strong character, who care for this region and wish to protect it from harm. We're all counting on you."

"Don't worry Professor, you can count on me."


----------



## Gaja (Jan 5, 2011)

*Simon*​
Exiting the cave Simon felt cold air storming in. The initial shock and volume was a bit much, so Simon after calling back his Gyarados didn't hear anything really. He just knew that they managed to shake those guys off. Flying out of the cave and towards the top of Argent Peak was no easy task, for both the pokemon and their trainers. The strong winds coupled with the cold made made it hard to even hold on, but the blond trainer at one point remembered uncle Aokiji's words of growing together with your pokemon by fighting the cold, so holding on tight to his Charizard the two moved forward as a team once more.

No one could lie and say that they weren't cold, but once on top of Argent Peak Charizard landed and Simon got on his feet, soon with Rin in his arms, and the two crystals in each of their backpacks Actually the first thing both trainers noticed was a phenomenon above their heads known as the "Panoramic Haze". A display of lights in the sky, mixing green, white and blue to form something that almost resembled a curtain. But calling it a mere curtain didn't do it justice by any means, the display in the sky left both trainers without words as they admired it. Perhaps breathtaking, stunning or beautiful would be appropriate terms to use in that situation but neither trainer came to it until the joy of overcoming such adversity reached them.

"Yes, we did it..." Simon said, a big smile on his face. Even as he said that he was looking deep in to her eyes but as he stood there he couldn't help but feel the cold washing away"... and thank you for saving me from the Avalanche." as the kiss followed Charizard covered his eyes, damn it he lost the bet. So it was 1 - 1 between Nova and Chicky, and that was not acceptable to the fire pokemon. No way in hell would he lose the third one.

The cold returned though as a little while later their pokemon, without trying to be rude, made some noise to get their attention. Both Rin and Simon agreed that it was time to visit the house that they could now call their own. Once again climbing on the backs of their pokemon, both trainers left the beautiful scenery of Argent Peak, with a new experience in the bag. But both of them now needed a break, so as the sun started to rise, and the cold started to vanish Simon whispered something into Charizard's ear, which made Nova come closer to Skarmory, so Rin could hear him. "Check your pokedex!!!" He yelled out smiling, as a surprise was waiting for her, indeed the two blonds had a similar way of thinking when it came to presents. Rin gave Simon one, and sure enough even before that Simon got something for her. 

The trip was rather peaceful, with Charizard and Skarmory flying without many air-stunts, but they did see a couple of new flying pokemon. To Simon a Pidgeot and Staraptor were the most impressive ones. Those birds were just wicked to him. A while later though they would fly over Domino City, and head for the lake that was in betwenn Domino and Long Coast. Upon spotting the lake the two pokemon started descending and landed in front of a new house. Standing at the entrance, they could see tall white wall surrounding their house. Correction, their new house, which looked nothing like it did before, now a new style to it, the roof was repaired. Along with that a large area behind it was cleared of the tall grass, and now a lot of pokemon could fit there. A parking area for some cars and a garage were also there, and the roof had a landing spot for flying pokemon. In awe of this Simon looked, dumbfound and asked. "Your dad did this???"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 5, 2011)

Yuki grins sheepishly, “Overly dramatic?” she questions, loosing her grip.

“Maybe a bit.” Nick replies, chuckling slightly.

The snow moves a bit several feet away, a howl shatters the snow, a black and blue houndour stands, then collapses under an obviously broken back leg.

“Come 'ere little guy, I can make you feel better...” Yuki says, putting her hand out for him to sniff her.  But the Dog opens it's mouth to bite her.

“ZANGOOSE!” Z roars angrily as Yuki got bit.  He lets off an anger powered flamethrower, melting the snow around them and knocking the dog away from Zangoose trainer.

Yuki shivers, “Th-that's c-cold.” she says, looking at the slightly bleeding hand.  “Thank you Z.” she smiles at the zangoose, then throws a great ball at the pokemon that was obviously out for the count.  The pokeball shakes, then beeps shut.

The girl pulls Nick up with her good hand.  She bandages herself up because she never leaves without them.

She smiles at Nick, “I don't know if it wanted it or not, but it would be cruel to leave it after that.” She clicks one of her pokeballs, “So, should we go find that house that Rin and Simon found?”

“Sure, why not.” Nick replies, backing up slightly as Yuki throws out her Akeosu.

“Let's go.” Yuki says, hopping onto the bird, Nick following.  The pair fly and find the mansion eventually.  They dive immediately, dropping next to two people standing in awe of the mansion.

“Yuki is back.” she says dramatically, smirking.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 5, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Cher*
> 
> She placed Green back into Poke ball once it began to rain and she had to run to the Pokemon center. She didn't have to say anything to Henry because hopefully he would understand how she will feel, it was horrible, that feeling of not doing anything to help her Pokemon. She gave Green to Nurse Joy and nurse joy guided her to a room where she could take a shower.
> 
> ...



*Henry*​
Inside a room Henry sat on a chair next to a bed, his elbows on his knees as he looked at the young girl on it. On the bed was Cher, still passed out with a white cover over her body. For some reason she was passed out when Henry found her, and the reason why he entered her room was because she was responding to knocking or calls. So since the room was unlocked he went in and found her. Nurse Joy also checked her, and she said that she just fainted, due to lack of rest and possibly stress. But that she would be fine once she woke up. So the young man stayed by her side to make sure she was alright once she actually woke up.


----------



## Kei (Jan 5, 2011)

*Cher*

Her head felt so light....

Something squishy was rubbing it self on her face, she sniffed it without looking, it smelt good. The squishy thing then pressed back against her, again, and again, and again. Cher woke up to see Yuniran pressing up against her face. It was trying to make her happy by playing with her since she was now his owner, Yuniran seemed happier and cheerful that he left that man. But then a vine whip caught him and moved him to the side, this time it was Green..

"Taja...."he called out to her and then pat her head, he then beat his hands against his chest,"Taja! Ja!"he was trying to tell her that he was okay and that he would go another round,but then she just turned around. Green looked helpless at his owner and then got close to her and pat her head,"Ja?"he called out

Cher then saw Henry looking at her, she covered her head.."Please get out..."she told him


----------



## Burke (Jan 7, 2011)

The two approached closer to the athletics gym, Sam noticed that it was closed.

"Wierd, its Tuesday isnt it?" he wondered.

They then went to the side staircase, and up to the area above the gym where Sam and his family lived. The door at the top of the staircase was locked, and there was a note on the door.

"My parents say theyre..." he looked down at Violet who now looked like a Sneasle, and raised an eyebrow, "Umm... they say theyre at the Cirus Falls Museum of Archaeology... Looks like weve got to go across town." He looked at Violet. "You just stay like that..."

-Later-

With grand marble steps, and impressive pillars, the Cirus Falls Museum of Archaeology now stood before the two boys. 

"Ive only been here a few times, i wonder why they'd ask me to go halfway across the island to come here..." Sam said as they started up the steps.

"Ah Samuel!" A familiar voice sounded as the two entered the building into the lobby. It was his own Proffessor, the one who assigned him his Turtwig, and next to him stood his parents Sherman and Kim.

"Proffesor? Mom, Dad?" He asked sort of bewildered as the Proffesor took his hand, and shook a bit hard. His parents were both smiling, but his mother ahd a second look of worry.

"Twig!" Turtwig was excited to see the proffesor again. The Proffesor laughed and pat him on the head.

"What going on? Is something up?" Sam asked.

"Oh well, lets not discuss anything about it until we get to a place thats a bit more... private."

"Umm..." He was hesitantly compliant.

"Dont worry honey, we need to talk about something." His mother reassured him.

"Cmon Sammy." His dad joined in.

Sam looked down at Sneasle Violet, and began walking along with the three adults.

They passed the exibits along a wall, and entered through a door labled 'employees only'. Along a narrow corridor they all walked, Turtwig in Sams arms, and Violet closely behind.

They came up to another door labled "Exclusive Exhibits: passcard required." The proffesor swiped the card around his neck, and a little light turned green, allowing them in. A long downward staircase was before him.

"Just down here." The proffesor said.

This rather large hallway was lined with various gated, and vaulted doors, behind which Sam assumed were extremely rare artifacts. Sam noticed various armed personnel along this hallway.

"Whats this about again?" He asked, but to his surprised, his father retrived a key from his person, and opened up a number pad on the door, his mother then walked up to one of the vaulted doors, this one marked '12', and punced into it a lengthy code. This left Sam thouroughly confused.

They entered, and nothing was in the room except for a box in the center which stood on a pedestal, a light shown down from it.

"Lower defenses." The proffesor said. Sam noticed no change, but did hear a small *ding* noise. "Ah, much much better. Samuel, how has your journey been hmm?"

"Its been... interesting." He chose his words carefully.

"Its been some two months for us too." The proffesor said. "I dont think we should beat around the bush anymore. Sam... weve all been keeping an eye on you for the greater part of your journey."

"Whose we?" Sam found himself asking.

"Why the Pokemon league of course, and we here all know about your descision to leave the standard journey behind..."

"Oh..." he looked up at his parents, expecting dissapointment, but he found none.

"You see Sam, we know about your new desire to uncover information about the organization known as Team Mystic, and it seems that you now share a common goal with the league."

"Wait so... Mom, Dad, Your in the pokemon league?" he asked his parents.

"Were not just in it son, were awesome highly effective trainers. Thats rpetty cool of your old man huh?" His showboating Dad explained.

"Oh sherman, theres no need to be so blunt about it", Kim argued, "but yes honey, were only athletic gym owners to everyone else. Im sorry that we have to force this new upon you..."

"Oh, well..." He thought for a second. "Im sort of used to surprises by now."

"Oh im sure,"The proffesor chimed in, "what with your experiences at Merri town and Condor Island. Your practically a battle veteran."

"Well i dont know about that..." Sam said humbly.

"And it was those incidents sam, and many others throughout the island recently, that have led us to this room." The proffesor added.

Sam looked at the box behind the trio.

"Thanks to research from the attacks, and information from a particularly helpful young woman named Orange, we were able to successfully locate and secure this..." He opened the box slowly revealing the dazzling and specular crystal that The Black Hand has been killing for.


----------



## Serp (Jan 7, 2011)

The Moment Violet heard the world Orange he jumped up, he knew what it was going to be in the box and he landed beside the box and shut it quickly. He transformed back into Violet.

"Don't open the box, that crystal has great energy my pokemon and I can feel it. My sister gave it to you for a reason, not to go showing your kids whenever you feel like it."

Sams parents did not seem suprised if anything they smiled.
"V1, or would you prefer Violet. Its seems its a pleasure. Two more and it seems I have met them all."

Violets eyes narrowed and his aura started to rise. "You would better mind your tongue, I am not your friend as of yet."

Violet turned to sam. "I'm sorry for this Sam." Violet sat back down and waited for them to finish.


----------



## Burke (Jan 7, 2011)

Serp Targaryen said:


> The Moment Violet heard the world Orange he jumped up, he knew what it was going to be in the box and he landed beside the box and shut it quickly. He transformed back into Violet.
> 
> "Don't open the box, that crystal has great energy my pokemon and I can feel it. My sister gave it to you for a reason, not to go showing your kids whenever you feel like it."
> 
> ...



Two armed guards came rushing in, but the proffesor held up a hand to reassure them. They nodded, and retreated back to the other side of the door.

"Uhhh, yeah dont worry about it Violet..." Sam sighed as he looked at his parents.

The Proffesor extended his hand to Violet, and he handed over the steel grey box, he then set it back upon the pedestal, and placed his hand on it.

"Nice of you to join us Violet, i was wondering when you would drop your guise." The Proffesor smiled. "Normally the league would be more than willing to have a chat with you, but believe it or not, there are some grave times ahead of us."

"What do you mean proffesor." Sam asked while he figured he already knew the answer.

"If you boys do recall those attacks over a month ago, I believe you were in Merri Town." The Proffesor began as Sam nodded. "Well, it seems as if these sorts of attacks have continued to happen, and all in the search of _this_ crystal." He tapped the box.

"So Cirus Falls will come under attack soon?" Sam asked worried.

"Cmon son, what ever they dish out we can surely give back to them ten times over!" Sherman laughed

"So, were afraid yes honey..." His mother sighed, "This vault was one of the closest secure places we could get it to."

"So why call me here?" Sam asked sternly.

"Well Samuel... not only would you be of a great asset, we... did not want you to be confused if anything... unknown were to happen in the near future... We figured it best to inform you beforehand instead of after some terrible disaster..."

"So... we just wait here... in this vault, just waiting for someone to attack us?" Sam asked

"Not quite, but before we get into any of that, a colleague of mine is supposed to be in attendance here, and it seems he is a bit late." The Proffesor rubbed his chin.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 8, 2011)

Irving and Moveset headed for the museum. One of the psychic crystals Black Hand wanted was there, and Moveset wanted to show Irivng what they were supposed to find. 

"Ah, it seems the others are here." Moveset remarked. Several people were already inside the building, among them two teenage boys. "Professor, good to see you. You're here to see the crystal as well?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 8, 2011)

*Rin...*

“My pokedex?”  the blonde girl wondered slightly confused that Simon would suggest her pokedex when they were hundreds of feet above the land.  “Okay...”  Rin mumbled pulling it out of her pouch.  She trusted the steel pokemon and had no fear to let go for a moment.  

Flipping open the device she was surprised to see that a new addition had been made to computer.  Moving the cursor she clicked on the small image.  After a moment the pokedex told her what the pokemon was and where she had gotten it.  From the moment she the little picture and heard the description Rin became enthralled by the creature.  “Thank you Simon!  It's wonderful!”  she yelled, hoping he would hear her words over the whistling of the wind.  

With the two pokemon rushing through the sky it didn't take long before they landed and stood absolutely amazed in front of the house.  “I guess so...”  Rin said quietly then a smile spread across her face.  “It's beautiful!  I knew Daddy would do a wonderful job!”  She then turned toward Simon, put her arms around him and kissed him tenderly.  

At that exact moment she heard a commotion but knew her sister's voice immediately.  Pulling away only slightly she laid her head on Simon's chest and giggling at Yuki.  “Perfect timing as always.”  she said giving her sister a wink.

Behind Yuki, Nick looked toward Simon with an unmistakable look of envy.  It wasn't Rin that he wanted but the situation that he hoped to one day have in his grasp.  His eyes then flickered adoringly to the exuberant girl in front of him but the moment was short lived.

“Ahem...”  Was the sound they all heard, a clearing of the throat by someone at the buildings entrance.  Turning they saw a man standing, scowling down at the group with a woman standing next to him, a hand laying gently on his arm.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rin's Dad



“Daddy!  Mom!”  Rin said both excited and a bit nervous, she then quickly disentangled herself from her boyfriend.

“About time you got here.  I couldn't stand being here with her another moment.”  A blonde haired young man that looked a lot like Rin pointed to a girl about the same age, looking strikingly like Yuki, next to him.  In return he felt a hard punch to the shoulder.  “Ow!”

“You deserved that.”  She said crossing her arms.

“Zeke!  Jessie!”  the last two names came out in a giggle as Rin rushed forward and gave her father a hug, immediately relaxing him for a time.

Silence prevailed for a moment as once again Nick looked at Simon, though his face changed from envy to more like, 'I don't want to be you even if my life depended on it right now.'  

After a few moments Issani spoke up.  “Come.  Let's give you a tour of your new home.” she gestured toward the door as she waited for the group.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 8, 2011)

*Henry*

Although they didn't know each other Cher had yet to see Henry in a mood other then happy and positive. But as she asked him to leave, for a few seconds one could see that the typical positive attitude of the trainer vanished. "One loss and your already broken? damn it, maybe I was wrong about you..." Slowly standing up he pushed the chair against the wall as Green looked at him somewhat confused. The fact that he was defeated was nothing to be ashamed of, he lost and that was that. But Cher's way of handling it gave Henry only one option.

"Alright, but get ready, we're going to Galbadia. You need to learn some basics before you go into the world... Unless you want to quit, I'll be outside..." Walking out without any further words Henry took his belongings and made his way out the pokemon center. Several minutes later, after saying goodbye to nurse Joy, he was at a bench near the exit, waiting to see if their journey together was already over. He didn't want it to end, honestly, but Cher needed to show he spirit, the same spirit and determination that Henry saw only yesterday.


----------



## Burke (Jan 8, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Irving and Moveset headed for the museum. One of the psychic crystals Black Hand wanted was there, and Moveset wanted to show Irivng what they were supposed to find.
> 
> "Ah, it seems the others are here." Moveset remarked. Several people were already inside the building, among them two teenage boys. "Professor, good to see you. You're here to see the crystal as well?"



"Ah yes, as ever your timing is perfect if not fashionable Proffesor Moveset." The Proffesor greeted his colleague as he entered the vault. "Im glad you remembered your clearance card." He smiled and then turned to Sam. "Samuel this is my friend Proffesor Moveset, he dedicates his time to learning about the various special abilities of our pokemon friends, and he has quite the impressive team of Smeargle." He complimented.

Moveset extended a hand and shook with Sam.

"So Moveset, i take it youve informed your young friend there?" The Proffesor smiled.

Sam and Violet turned to notice Irving standing behind Proffesor Moveset, they knew he had seen him from somewhere before.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 9, 2011)

There was something familiar about the teenagers who stood behind the professor, but Irving couldn't quite remember when he had seen them. 

"Indeed I have my friend." Moveset replied. "He is fully aware of what he must do from here on out."

"Who are these two..." Irving wondered. There was just something about them that he found very peculiar, especially the tall one. It was like the time he fought Orange, but different.


----------



## Serp (Jan 9, 2011)

Violet stared down to Irving. His eyes narrow as he examined him mentally. Violet did not know who this boy was completely and so out in the open he couldn't use his powers incase the boy was an enemy. 

So he settled for a curt nod at Irving, and waited for more discussion.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 9, 2011)

*Legacy of the 'Seven'*



Far from the reaches and trappings of normal society a secret lab tirelessly toils. It was established many generations ago by the first 'Seven' as a balance in the struggle for world power. The long term goal of this lab was a singular task. To find, record and exploit the many Pok?mon species that inhabit our world. And to this end this lab was highly successful and for many years it created what was considered the cutting edge of technology. From these military funded experiments modern society was forged with a great iron hammer. Things as advanced as the Pok?mon Center's healing machines down to the simple spray mechanism on the everyday potion has its origin in the confines of this 'company'. Up until the turn of the last century this lab worked as an independent force in the world selling its knowledge to the highest bidder. But a hostile take over by the World National Party ended this in grand fashion. Re-organizing the company from the top down, the WNP set itself as the dominating force in the world. Eventually it adopted the name of the Pok?mon League and clean its image up wiping its dirty past from the pages of history.

Taking its main activity underground only a select few, not even high ranking officials,  outside the secret inner workings of the League know the organizations true past. But no one believes the ranting of labeled madmen. Work in this lab continued as per the norm up until twelve years ago. Then on a rainy Friday morning all hell breaks loose as the lab is ravaged from the depths of its own confines. In the confusion a single person escapes with highly advanced technology and the knowledge of how to use said technology. After the events of this Black Friday the lab is packed up and shipped to the Sairu Region to keep it safe from further attack by this madman, and given a new set of orders  Stop him and the Organization that he came to create.

The name of this Compound? Relay Station Alpha, and it is under attack again.       

*[Relay Station Alpha]​*​
The hurried scuffle of many feet can be heard as a deep red light washes over the inner workings of the hidden compound. A terrible static blares over the intercom system for just a split second, _ "Intruders have been detected, I repeat. A intruder has been detected in sector three of the compound. All available troops investigate!"_ the automated voiced echoed through the halls as the personal security force is rallied into place. With a rumble large bay doors open in several locations over the compound as a small force of hired goons flood into the rain, "Release the Mightyena!" a voice roars as a commander throws his Pok?ball to the ground. In rapid succession the troops under his command release their Pok?mon as well. In a symphony of growls the dog like Pok?mon step from a cascade of light.

"Fan out!" the commander orders, "I want a tight grid search pattern. Leave no rock unturned. Find this intruder if it exist or not!" is the heavy command given. "Sir, yes sir!" is the reply as his troops fan out. * "So, it begins dose it?"* Williams hollowed voice echoes though his mask. Sitting in a tree branch he glances over to to a darkened area in another tree, with a simple hand gesture the darkness moves, * "Go Mania, lets see what kind of mayhem we can cause."* the boy's voice lowly echoes as he and his Pok?mon fades away into the mire of the darkness. 

*[Cirus Falls]​*​
_♪Luck Runs Out....
Crawl From the wreckage one more time, horrific memories twist the mind. Dark, rutted, cold and hard to turn. Path of destruction feel it burn!♪_


A cold wave of danger washes over the outer fringes of the town as a low rumble in the distance herald a small band of ATV leading a jet black Humvee toward the town. Cheers and shouts can be heard coming from the men that wore very plain clothing, white shirts and black pants. In the back of his head Violets innate psychic abilities pick up on the impending danger. His eye quickly cut to the door that is behind the group. His mouth goes dry as he tries to discern the level of danger that they now faced.
_
♪Still-life incarnation, Still-life infamy. Hallucination, heresy. Still you run, what's to come? What's to be? ♪_

* ThaBOOOOOOOOOOM!*​
The whole museum rocks on its foundation as a RPG removes a large section of the building. "Bet that got their attention!" a man dressed in a dark blue suit exclaims as as he pulls the sight of the weapon from his face. As a wicked grin plasters the man's face he is quickly surrounded by the men on the ATVs. The man in the suit holds his free hand up briefly, then with the simple motion of dropping his hand toward the building the Black Hand trainers are sent full force into the museum's inner workings.
_
♪Cause we hunt you down without mercy, Hunt you down All Nightmare Long
Feel us breathe upon your face. Feel us shift, every move we trace

Hunt you down without mercy, Hunt you down all nightmare long, yeah
Luck runs out. You crawl back in, but your luck runs out!♪ _

"Crush all that stand in Lord Jackal's way, take no prisoners!" One of the men shout as he leaps from his vehicle. With a snap of his wrist a Pok?ball smacks off the ground with a -PING!-. In a brilliant flash of light a Gastly hits the scene. "Ghaaaaa!" the gas ball cheers as it floats around it's trainer. "All No prisoners!" the rest of the trainers cheer as they too pull Pok?balls into the air.
_
♪The light that is not light is here, To crush you out with your own fear
You hide, you hide, but will be found. Release your grip without a sound


Cause we hunt you down without mercy, Hunt you down All Nightmare Long.....♪_ 

Cirus Falls Wave One Scenario 

Museum under Attack

Allies
3X Security Guards [Two Pok?mon a piece, both basic]
1X Security Chief [One Pok?mon, Stage One]
Professor Moveset [His Team]  
CF Professor [His Team, on you Noops]
3X Player characters and their teams

Enemies 
4X Black Hand Grunts [3-4 Pok?mon a piece, one weak stage one. Rest are Basic]
2X Black Hand Trainers [3-4 with Pok?mon with one stage 2]
1X Black Hand Elite [2-3 Pok?mon all fully evolved Stage 2]

-Survive, help may be on the way -


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2011)

*Cher*

At first she didn't move, Green tried to shake her and get her to keep going but she didn't move. Green liked going on adventures, he hated staying at that stupid cafe as he watched trainer after trainer come in and out with their Pokemon looking happy but staying at the cafe was what made Cher happy and he didn't mind that at all, he wanted to stay with her. But now...He couldn't even get her to move out the bed.

He sucked up his little breath and took out his vine whips,"TAJAJ!!!!"

He attacked whipping her out of bed, her cries of pain could be heard from outside of the Pokemon Center! Once he was finsihed Cher had brusies all over her and Yuniran was cowering in a corner.Green was going to let her hear him

"Tajajaja!! taj ja! ta ja ja taja!"he yelled at her pointing outside, Cher watched as her Pokemon screamed and yelled at her. And that when she notice that Green was really passionate about this trip he didn't care that he lost. She began to cry again and Yuniran came floating over with Green trotting beside him...

"I am sorry! I am so so sorry!"she cried taking in Green and Yuniran into her arms,"I just don't want you to get hurt Green! I want you have the best trainer there is!"

Green looked at her and wrapped his vine whip around her and gave her a tight squeeze,"Taja.."he told her and that when Cher realized that to him she was the best. Yuniran watched and looked on, he wanted some love to, he moved in between the love fest and grabbed a hold of Cher. Making Green mad, but before he could attack she placed him inside the Poke Ball

"Oh...Henry!"Cher got up and ran with Yuniran in her arms, she found him sitting on the bench, she was out of breath and when he looked up to see her, she used Yuniran as a sort of wall,"I am sorry..."she said

"I...I ...I want to continue training and being with you....Please.."she said but still using Yuinran as a defense


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 9, 2011)

*Tsuna*

Argent Peak, a mountain, to be exact the tallest mountain of all the Sairu region where many fighting and ice type pokemon can come out from nowhere and eat your head or kick your ass without hesitation, a dangerous place for some people and a place called home by all those fierce pokemon. Right now Tsunayoshi is walking trying to go to the top of this mountain, going through the safest way to get there. Why? only he knows it, probably his blood was calling for some kind of adventure, probably it was just that he was curious of how this dangerous place could be despite him being an scaredy-cat, or maybe he was just an idiot who doesn´t know what else to do than going to an unknown mountain and get lost as always. 

Anyway he was now in Argent peak, some boogers coming out from his nose as he was hugging himself while shivering due to the cold weather of the mountain, usually Rack, the Mijumaru he got a while ago would be on his shoulder or on his head while being with him but this time the water pokemon was inside his pokeball where he can remain warm and avoid this cold breeze. Next to the guy originally from Northwind town there was Infernape or how Tsuna named him Blaze, the fighting/Fire type pokemon who has been with Tsuna since the beginning, the monkey seemed to be affected by the weather just a little not like Tsunayoshi who was being frozen by the snowy breeze.

"Hey Blaze, you okay till now?"the spiky haired boy asked to his pokemon which nodded*"Oaoau"*Infernape said smiling, certainly this weather was nothing for him. After some minutes walking, Tsuna noticed a cave, actually he saw some caves while climbing the mountain but he didn´t want to stop at that time."Blaze, there is a cave we are going to rest a little in there"he said as the fire pokemon nodded and followed him. As son as they entered the cave, Tsuna and Blaze sat together, the boy was looking out of the cave while the monkey was looking around, suddenly the pokemon glimpsed something shinning in there and went to see what it was, digging a bit he found a strange colored rock which was shinning a little as soon as he got it he went directly to Tsuna and growled sometimes for the guy to pay attention to him.

"What´s up?"the brown-haired teen asked as the monkey showed him what he found"What´s this? a jewel?...great if e can find more of these we can get some money for the food and transportation"he said smiling while petting the pokemon.


----------



## Burke (Jan 9, 2011)

"Ah yes, if what information we gathered was correct, all three of you boys were present at the Condor island incident." The Proffesor stated. "Small world i would say."

Violet suddenly stood attentive, and faced the door wide eyed.

The group in the room focused on him

"Is something the matter Violet?" The whole room was thinking, but it was Sam who asked.

He said nothing but, "Something bad is going to ha-" Before he could finish his warning, his forsight became reality as a thunderous roar of an explosion rocked the foundation. 

The group stumbled as the sound of screams and falling rubble could be heard.

"What was that!" Sam found himself yelling as he rubbed his ears.

"It seems as if this predicted attack is happening sooner than we expected." The Proffesor yelled above the sounding alarms.

"What do we do!" A panicked Sam shouted.

The room was filled with noise, but at the same time, suddenly silent. Sams father stepped up.

"Moveset, Proffesor, take the boys above ground, assess the situation, do as much as you can, but let nothing happen to the boys. We have to make sure we keep control of this crystal."

"What about you!?" Sam yelled as they began moving out.

"Like i said son, we have to keep this crystal safe... your mother and I need to stay here, in the vault, as a last line." He ruffled Sams hair. "Stay safe kiddo."

"Cmon!" Irving yelled back as he and Moveset were already out.

Sam and The Proffesor rushed out as well into the hallway of vaults when Sams father called out.

"Douglass!" The proffesor turned around, "Make sure he stays safe." He said in all seriousness.

"Of course Sherman... Kim..." Sams parents nodded, pokeballs in hand as The Proffesor was off down the hallway and up the steps.

--

The entire museum was erupting with sound, and it only got louder once the Proffesor, Sam, and Turtwig left the underground area. They then rushed to the door leading to the main atrium. 

"Wait," Sam realised before they reached the door, "Where did Violet go?" It was true that Violet was nowhere around them, and that he surely sped off even before Moveset and Irving.

"I believe we must worry about our own shortcomings samuel..." The proffesor said gravely as they exited through the door, and into what was once the atrium, for now, the entire adjacent wall was completely missing, and they found themselves faced with the approaching Black Hand.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 10, 2011)

After the explosion upstairs, a pair of smearlge were released from Moveset's pokeballs. Irving had Heracross and Rotom out as well, ready to battle. They rushed upstairs and began to battle with a group of Grunts.

A trio of ghastly backed by a stunky attacked Irving and Moveset first. The ghastly flew forward, but were attacked by a gust of black wind that knocked them all out. The stunky fared better, releasing its own blast of foul air that covered most of the museum. Irving's Heracross manage to close in on the stunky before finishing it off with a brick break.

"Irving, shield yourself!" Moveset wrapped his mouth and nose with a handkerchief. A smog like this didn't do a lot of immediate damage, but after a while the damage it'll do adds up. "Uno, Whirlwind! San, Stealth Rock!" Uno the Smeargle swung its tail in a horizontal arc, blowing away the smog with a burst of wind. Sharp stones burst out of the ground, knocking some of the grunts over. 

Behind the grunts 3 more trainers entered the museum. These one in the center seemed to be the leader of this small gang.  "Get them!" He ordered. "Throw all your pokemon at them!"

The grunts got back up and released their remaining pokemon. A mixture of ghastlies, ratatas and raticates were stabbed by Moveset's stealth rock, damaging them even before they attack. 

"Rotom, shockwave! Heracross, Brickbreak!" Arcs of electricity take down the ghastlies, while Heracross moved in to beat  down the raticate in close range. The grunts were faring pretty badly, but soon enough their leaders were going to battle. Irving didn't want to fight these guys now, since he had a foreboding feeling that someone very dangerous was just outside the building.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 10, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Rin...*
> 
> “My pokedex?”  the blonde girl wondered slightly confused that Simon would suggest her pokedex when they were hundreds of feet above the land.  “Okay...”  Rin mumbled pulling it out of her pouch.  She trusted the steel pokemon and had no fear to let go for a moment.
> 
> ...



Landing on the ground in front of their _new_ house Simon and Rin were quickly greeted by Yuki, Nick and a big prehistoric bird pokemon, that was actually new to Simon. Nova, his Charizard, though looked at the creature somewhat interested as Rin's Skarmory turned its head to the side as if saying that he were above it.

Simon on the other hand found it very cool, but noticed Nick's glare and was a bit confused. He didn't even know the guy, so why was he looking at him like that? The blond forgot that Nick was the same boy he saw in Artic Flora with Yuki only days ago, but he'd remember it soon enough. With Rin in his arms the blond rarely bothered with such details, but a "Ahem!" quickly changed the mood of the small get together as Rin moved away from Simon and a man, no doubt her father stood at the main entrance to the house, with a black haired woman holding on to him. That kinda reminded him of his own mom, since she would usually do that as well.

To the whole bunch two more people joined, Zeke, and Jessie. Zeke actually looked a little bit like Rin, while Jessie had similar features to Yuki. The only difference was that they were both older. Quickly adjusting to the situation Simon pulled out a pokeball and called his Charizard back as he entered the property. Many things have changed, but the renovations were not done with, so walking in alongside Rin for a little bit, he heard Issanni-san say that they should give them a tour, to which both Rin and Yuki both gave a "YAY!!!" in unison. Smiling he stood in front of Asamune Doshi and bowed politely. "Good evening sir. My name is Simon Benson, pleased to meet you and thank you for what you have done to the house." He stood up straight looking at the man, still in the outfit that he wore during their Argent Peak adventure.





Keiichi Song said:


> *Cher*
> 
> At first she didn't move, Green tried to shake her and get her to keep going but she didn't move. Green liked going on adventures, he hated staying at that stupid cafe as he watched trainer after trainer come in and out with their Pokemon looking happy but staying at the cafe was what made Cher happy and he didn't mind that at all, he wanted to stay with her. But now...He couldn't even get her to move out the bed.
> 
> ...



For a moment there Henry wasn't sure if Cher after being in a pokemon battle still had the desire to travel the world and train pokemon. After all some people weren't meant for it. To Henry though it seemed like with Cher that that wasn't the case, and that one day she'd make a splendid trainer, or perhaps breeder. But in any case she clearly loved pokemon, and the young man knew that in her future pokemon would play a role.

So sitting there thinking, in the shade, Henry looked as tall beauty came running out of the pokemon center, re-energized and with a new pokemon in tow. With Cher using Yuniran as a defense Henry really had no chance at staying mad at the girl. "Don't be sorry Cher." Smiling he replied. Hearing that she'd like to continue traveling with him made him happy. "I'd like that as well. Very much in fact..."

Standing up and stretching his arms into the air briefly Henry added. "So you still wanna see _Galbadia_ and learn more about being a trainer and pokemon?" Pointing his thumb at the road the young man put his backpack over his left shoulder as he got ready to continue the trip. After all the person that he agreed to travel with was back, so there was no reason to stay at the pokemon center.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 10, 2011)

*Legacy of the 'Seven' pt II*

 

*[Kanto Region, 850 Years Ago]​*​
A lone figure stands atop a hill. His gaze is cast toward the valley that sprawled before him. "And thus the rivers will run red and the carnage will be bridle high. The foul of the air and the beast of the land will wrought the sands to the seas." slips from the man's lips as another figure approached him. "That is a very old prophecy that you're reciting." a more feminine voice chimes in pulling the man's attention from the aftermath of the last great war. "They said it'd never happen, they called the old prophets fools." the man merely replies as he adjust the massive sword on his back. "Humanity is full of fools who claim themselves wise men. We deserve our fate." he barks as the giant blade hums a tune as it is pulled from it's sheath. "Calm yourself, don't you believe that our people deserve another chance? What of our unborn child!" the woman screams reprimanding the man. Silence falls over the two as the man turns from the woman. A low growl breaks the silence as the man grits his teeth. Pulling the long bladed weapon over his head he rears back as far as he can, then with a long heavy heave he tosses the sword to the battlefield below.

"Gather the Pidgot." the man huffs as he pulls himself back to a vertical stance. "What are you going to do?" the woman asks pulling her arms around her waist. "To tell the elders what I plan to do." he snorts as he walks back toward the village. The woman just stares blankly as a small wind picks up behind her, "Pidg!" a sharp cry echoes as the a very large bird lands behind the woman. "And from the ashes shall rise the hope of the world, and the worries of the lands shall be thrust upon their shoulders." she whispers to herself as a stray tear rolls down her face.


*[Present Day]​*​
All over Sairu Nickola's Black Hand organization, with help from Team Mystic are making their move tightening the madman's grip on the precious Psychic crystals that will bring his plans into the light, the Pok?mon League has been put on high alert from deep within, and the hidden power behind the league has their liaison deep in the mix to try and get one step ahead of the curve. But to this end he has been unable to make any headway, being relegated to clean up and damage control.

*[North Wind Town]​*​
A mansion sets tranquilly on a hillside. It faces Redfire Springs to the towns south. Such a serene setting as this should never be disturbed. But life never seems to play out as one would want or desire and soon the rap, tap, tapping of a knock echoes though the large spacious house. "Neils, could you be a dear and answer the door. It's probably the local kids wanting some candy." an elderly shaky voice calls out from the large living room across the way from the dining room that the butler, Neils, was preparing for his employer. "Yes M'am." the bit younger man says as he folds the last napkin and puts it in place. "Coming!" he chimes regally as he steps into the hallway. Little dose he know what he is about to invite into the house.

Reaching out Neils grips the handle and twist, with a click the knob is twisted. With a slow creak the door is pulled ajar, "Yes, how can I help you?" the butler asks kindly as the fleeting rays of light pour into the house. The butlers cheerful disposition is soon pulled to fright as two large gray arms rocket into the hallway seizing him up in a power hug. A trail of smoke rings the Machoke's head as it grins widely. "We are here to see the lady of the house." a deep voice lifts up over the super power Pok?mon. "Well scratch that, we're here to see her jewelry collection. As it were." the voice adds on as a man dressed in a sharp gray suit steps into view. "Yo..you don't look like a petty crook." the butler manages as sweat forms on his brow. "Best watch your tongue old man." Victor says as he ruffles his yellow stained mustache.

"I've been known to have Machoke here crush the life from people." he adds with a grin as he stuffs the end of a freshly cut cigar into his mouth. "Now, if you'd be so kind as to show us in." Victor snickers as he lights the foul thing, "We won't be in your hair long." he adds as a figure walks into the hallway. "Neils, who was...."

A scream echoes though the large mansion as the front door slams shut behind Victor.........

*[Suofreight Gym]​*​
A terrible battle is taking place inside the Gym as Mirage, Gym Leader and assigned Guardian, faces down some of the stiffest competition he has had the displeasure of going up against. People pause in the streets as laughter and screams can be heard coming from the place. Their blank stares reflect the feeling in the air. They were used to Mirage being merciless in his attacks, but they have never heard a battle this violent, this scary. 

"Aw, whats the matter honey?!" a female voice giggles as Mirage's Haunter is forced to take the worse ride in its afterlife on an incandescent purple beam of energy. The girl's Mr. Mine cheerfully paws at the air with a sense of arrogance as his Psybeam puts a major hurting on the Ghost type Pok?mon. Mirage grunts as he watches his Pok?mon fall from the heights of his Gym, this girl was a loon job and a psyche patient waiting to happen. Blood seeps from Mirage's lower lip as he bites down on it, at first he wasn't sure. But now he was certain, this woman had to be working with team Mystic. 

"Buddy Boy! You need to come back from dreamland!" The woman says as two orbs hit the ground. In a poof the smoke bombs explode obscuring the battlefield. "You wench! Is trickery all you know?!" Mirage yells angrily as he returns his Haunter, "Go Gengar! Show this Mystic Dog where she belongs!" Mirage snaps as a inky blackness oozes from his tie. "Oh, why with all the nasty wasty words mister? They could have sent Mr. 'B'. And puddin' don't like when I'm insulted!" she shrills with a cackle of laughter. "Now, why don't you give up that crystal like a good little kiddie, or Auntie Robin will have to discipline you!" Robin's voice trails around the battlefield." Mirage's eyes narrow, she wanted the crystal. This was bad. Borden's hunch was correct. But why did Mystic want them for?

"Never, Gengar. Dark Pulse!" Mirage orders as the Genagar with a laugh bounces into action............

*[Lamprey Town]​*​
A man sets at a small shop across from Professor Pine's lab. The light reflects off his dark shades as he takes a sip of Coffee from his cup. His eyes are steadily fixed on the lab when a ring cuts through the silence. Calmly the man sets the cup down and reaches into his dark black suit. Pulling the small phone out he never cuts his glance from the lab, "Hello..." the man says. The other end clicks as a message is given. The man's expression never changes as the order is relayed to him. A few seconds later the man folds the phone up and slides it back into place. Picking the cup off he polishes the coffee off and sets the cup down. Dropping a couple Pok?-Credits he is off.....


----------



## Burke (Jan 10, 2011)

Sam gathered himself, and looked out across the battle that was now raging across the ruined museum atrium.

Irving and Moveset were quickly occupied by a few grunts and a skilled trainer. He too noticed that the few museum guards were staving off some more grunts.

"Now why would you two be guarding that door..." A sinister voice called out, Sam and the proffesor focused on the sound which came from a Black hand Trainer infront of them. "Please dont move, i want to have some fun!" He threw out two pokemon, a wiley looking houndoom and a menacing Cacturn.

"Are you up for a battle Samuel." The Proffesor showed more excitement than fright, he held a pokeball in his hand.

Sam nodded, and pulled out his own. "Lets thin the herd... Gabite! Luxio!" He threw two pokeballs, and out came his faithful companions.

"Lux!"

"Bite Ga-bite!"

Both seemingly ignored the disaster around them, and focused mainly on the fact that their owner needed help.

"Now you, Probass!" The Proffesor called out as a giant red nosed floating hunk of metal appeared.

"Proooo!" it bellowed.

"Hmph, apparently you dont notice a Black hand when you see one!" He confidently called out as he threw still two more pokemon out.

"Rai- raichu!" An off looking raichu appeared. Followed by a manic Shandera. "Shaaaanderaaa."

"Lets get to it then..." The proffesor smiled. "Probass surround them!"

"Probass!" From it three mini noses detached and hovered around the enemy.

"Zap cannon!"

"Pro!" From Probass and its three drones, electric charges blasted foward to each of the enemies pokemon.

"Seven on four, now thats just not fair even by my standards..." He complained as all four of his pokemon were now paralyzed.

"Turtwig Leaf Storm, Gabite, Dragon Rage, Luxio, Shock Wave!"

"Twig!"

"Biiiite!"

"Lux!!"

The trio cried out as their attacks let loose on the enemy.


----------



## Kei (Jan 13, 2011)

*Cher*

"S-S-So you not mad at me any more?"Cher asked, as she slowly moved the wiggling Yuniran out the way,she looked at him and blushed. Yuniran finally got free and moved over to Henry, she smiled. She was glad that he wasn't mad, so she could start her journey with him. She smiled as she postioned herself right beside him and Yuniran snuggled in the middle.

"Since you are mines now..Yuniran...How about I call you Jelly?"Cher asked, Yuniran jumped for Glee but then gave a glare at Henry trying to push him away from Cher. She smiled,"I am ready! Lets charge ahead!!!"


----------



## Gaja (Jan 14, 2011)

*Henry*

"Hahaha I was never mad at you!!!" The young man yelled out laughing, how in the world could he be mad at her? He didn't see it, after all, all Cher needed was a little push and Henry was there for her, that how he saw it. Walking the path, surrounded by trees Henry looked at little Jelly. "Someones feeling strong today."

The sun was shining as bright as ever, making the day really enjoyable to Henry which brought him to an idea. "Hey why don't we let our other guys take a walk as well." Well not all their guys, since a few of Henry's pokemon weren't really interested in walks, rather they were the fight only type. With a couple of PING's three pokeballs opened and out came a Scizor, Aggron and a Skarmory. All three of them were part steel type but all liked the sun shining on them, as with a roar and streching of its arms Aggron started walking beside his trainer, giving a mean look to Jelly. Almost asking where Green was. Skarmory went flying straight away while Scizor vanished into the trees, jumping from one tree to another like a ninja. "Silly pokemon haha..." intimidating too...


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2011)

*Cher*

She smiled at Henry and agreed to what he said, her Pokemon been though a lot and it was best to let them be and enjoy the sun. Cher took her Poke Balls and threw them in the air releasing Ribbon and Green. Jelly didn't really like his Poke Ball but would get in it if the time called for it. Green stretched his little legs and Ribbon let out a loud yawn as she wiggled out her paws, Green jumped on to of the Aggron. Saying hi to his friend, Cher looked one day he will be as big as Aggron..

Hopefully,

Cher took off her heels and relaxed her feet on the ground, then she turned to Henry and smiled.

"Lets have a race!"She smiled as she twirled around a bit, she pointed to the hill in front of them that was probably a mile away,"Who ever gets there first will get anything they want next time we stop at a Pokemon Center!"

Ready? Set? Go!she cheered as she took the lead


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2011)

*Rin...*

The older had to admit the boy had great manners but he was still traveling with the man's daughters and he didn't completely trust him, especially after the way he found Rin in his arms.  “You're very welcome.  I am Doshi, Rin's father.”  He returned the bow and glanced at the other boy.

Clearing his throat Nick stepped forward and bowed deeply.  “I am Nickolas Knickerbocker!  It is a pleasure to meet you sir.  I have heard of your work in breeding pokemon and even read your book.”

Cocking an eyebrow Doshi bowed toward the next boy.  “Thank you.  It is a pleasure.  I suppose I must thank the both of you that my daughters have come back completely intact.”

Behind Doshi, Zeke rolled his eyes, Issani choked back a chuckle, while Jessie gestured with her finger going down her throat pretending to make herself puke do to all the sucking up.

“Come on Daddy!  Show us the house!”  Rin exclaimed grabbing his arm and trying to lighten the situation.

“Yeah!”  Yuki added grabbing his other arm and turned him around.  The all entered the house, Rin and Yuki leaving their pokemon outside.  Which wasn't necessarily a good idea.  

The colorful pokemon that had brought Yuki and Nick was getting up close and personal with the skarmory.  The metal pokemon stood his ground but drew back his head, his eyes ever watching the other pokemon while it pressed its face ever near the skarmory's head.  Skar wasn't one to back down so he stood still as the Akeosu circled him, only curious about the other bird.

“Amazing...”  Rin said walking into the building it was both the same space she remembered and completely new at the same time.  “Oh Missy!”  she said pulling the ball off her belt and tossing it into the air.  

“Misdreavous?”  She questioned looking at Rin then disappeared through a wall.

“So that's the pokemon?”  Doshi questioned and Rin nodded.  

“I hope she approves.”

“Oh honey I'm sure she will.”  Issani reassured her step-daughter.

Leading the way was Doshi with each of his youngest daughters on either of his arms, Issani followed her her husband, while Simon and Nick followed looking at the beautifully appointed home.  Then Jessie stepped between.  “My.  My.  My.  Those girls do have good taste.”  she ran a hand up Simon's arm and flicked Nick's hair back.

Nick's eyes only widened but he didn't dare say anything lest Yuki misunderstand yet again.

Zeke was taking up the rear, upon seeing his step-sister and the boys reactions had to laugh.  Walking directly behind Jessie he clamped a hand on each of the boys shoulders.  “Don't worry guys she isn't as bad as a Seviper.”  He paused for a moment dropping his hands.  “She is slightly worse.”  And with that Zeke disappeared into a room they had just past.

“Zeke you jackass!”  Jessie screamed whirled around and chased after the older guy.

“Welcome home.”  Issani laughed as they continued the tour.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 16, 2011)

*Yuki *grins, “This place is awesome, isn't it Z?” she says, looking to the Zangoose on her shoulder.  She looks around in awe, as Z begins poking Doshi's shoulder, with his needle-like claws, since he doesn't like being separated from Yuki.  Doshi looks at the ball of fluff, unamused.  “Lighten up, he's just a brave little one.” Yuki says, looking at her step-father.  The man lets off a soft chuckle, understanding since he is a breeder.

They start through the house, and a familiar voice pierces the air, “ABOMASNOW!” causing Doshi to physically tense.

“RHYPERIOR!” another cry exclaims, then there are a pair of roars at eachother.

“Zangoose?” Z questions to Yuki, slightly worried that he may have to be far away from there.

“Don't worry Z...  ANYWAY!!  How old is this place again?” Yuki says, acting like she had been there, but had forgotten.  Yuki lets go of Doshi's arm, getting distracted with a mysterious bump on the wall.  Then Missy bursts out of the wall, her mischievous nature coming out.  “OHHOLYCRAP!” Yuki says, actually becoming even more pale than she was, and falling on the floor.

“Miss, Misdreavus!” Missy giggles, flying back through the wall.

“Oh seriously.” Yuki says, looking at Z, who was nothing more than a puffed up ball of fur.


----------



## Burke (Jan 16, 2011)

After a surprisingly short time, and a few more vollies of attacks, the man from the Blacks hands pokemon collapsed one by one.

"Damn it!" He turned to run away.

"Probass, remove this mans concious thought for the time being." The proffesor smiled to himself.

"Pro!" It called out as its rock hard frame rammed into the man. He crumpled down to the ground, he was missing a tooth.

Sam along with his pokemon were all catching their breath, Sam mostly form the adrenaline.

"Quite a show Sam." The Proffesor complimented. "But it seems its only beginning.

Sam cracked his knuckles. "Alright guys, that was great work, im going to need you all to take a break for a bit." With that he returned them all, including Turtwig, and then retrived Metangs ball.

"Go Metang! Time to survey!"

"Tang." It said in its hollow voice. 

Sam ran up, and latched himself to Metangs back. "Magnet rise!"

The pair were suddenly shot up into the air.

"How ingenious!" The proffesor gawked. Then, he too somehow managed to geta  good grasp of Probass. "Magnet rise!"

Sam noticed that Irving and Moveset were making short work of the men they were holding off, the museum guards too had defeated some Black Hand grunts.


----------



## Serp (Jan 17, 2011)

Violet had been separated during the conflict from the rest of the group.
He decided he should lay low during the fight, he would fight but he would not fight as Violet.

Violet transformed into a form halfway between Violet and Sam. He sat and waited.

"Hey you!" A guy shouted from behind Violet. Violet turned, it was someone Violet instantly recognised as an elite trainer.

Violets eyes narrowed and he threw his pokeball. "Saybalye! GO!" his ghostly pokemon came flying out and landed in front of the elite trainer. Violet couldnt go too hard on this, his pokemon were known and if he gave away the act it would all be for nothing, if one of his friends helped that would be good. He threw his pokeball and out came his pokemon.

The battle had started.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 17, 2011)

*Henry*​
"You're on!" Henry yelled out as Cher started before him and just ran of, gaining a BIG lead as a result. Their many pokemon laughing as he started running after the tall barefoot girl. Skarmory decided to join in on the race as he descended from the sky and offered to carry Henry.

As Cher ran she could hear Henry's voice in the distance. "I'm back!" He was holding Skarmory's leg with one arm as the steel bird carried him forward, in a matter of seconds he passed Cher who could only try to catch up. But then a hyper beam came close to hitting Skarmory who dropped Henry. Rolling on the ground Henry stood up immediately to see who that was, and he saw his very own Aggron and Cher's Snivy giggling, and being all sneaky about it. At that very moment Cher ran past him, so the silver haired young man just turned around and continued running. "WE'LL TALK ABOUT THIS LATER!!!" He was waving his fist in the air as he slowly went of in to the distance, running like crazy...

*Simon*​
"... and this is the back area, we still want to make a pond for small pokemon to swim in. But for now it should do. It will be the pokemons' area, where they can walk, sleep, play around and just enjoy life." Issanni spoke in a gentle tone while Doshi stood right next to her, his hands crossed with both his daughters beside him. Jessie was chasing after Zeke again. That boy knew how to push a persons buttons. Looking behind him, he saw that Jessie's teasing left the Knickerbocker a bit nervous. Haha Knickerbocker, what a weird name. Simon on the other hand was a bit calmer, and seemed to look around the property. The high white walls allowed the pokemon to be separated from the wild ones, and not disturb each other. Something Simon noticed straight away.

"Sir this is great." The man felt proud that his work was recognized, so he puffed out his chest saying. "Wait until you see the roof, I made it specifically to house flying and bird pokemon." Indeed the house was complete redone, and the current result was met with much praise and delight. And just as Doshi was about to ask all the trainers to release their pokemon and give this place some life all of them could hear a car pull up to the main gate. Its lights also gave it of as night was slowly breaking upon them. Simon raised an eyebrow, wondering who could it be.

Going to the main entrance Simon was the first one to walk out and see who the new "guests" were. And much to his surprise he knew these people. His mouth stayed open for a few seconds until he spoke. "Mom... Dad what are you doing here?..." Dumbfound by the fact that his family was here and not in Domino, despite the fact that he told them that he would met them there left the blond shocked as Rin and her family walked out. "Ummm your parents?" Rin asked, a bit unsure of how she should act as she heard her boyfriend say that _his_ parents were there. TOGETHER under one roof with HER PARENTS?!? The blond nodded, they understood both what the other one was going through.

"Ow Semmy!" a short kid yelled out, his violet hair and violet crystal-like eyes shined as he ran out and hugged Simon. Another notable thing about him was that he was dressed like a ninja, a fashionable ninja, but still a god damn ninja. "Hey Philip, what are you guys doing here?" Simon asked looking at his short brother, for a second at Rin, and then back at his brother. "Mom wouldn't stop worrying so she made us all come here, and celebrate you birthday. She even bough..." "PHILIP, behave." A sharp voice cut of the blabbering of the 11 year old boy from the expensive car a beautiful woman walked out. Her hair the same violet color as Philip's, wearing a elegant dress, Yuriko Benson. Followed by an older man, no doubt Simon's father, who wore an expensive black suit, and glasses much like Simon, his white hair slightly longer then his sons' as Yuriko stood next to him, this was Lucas Benson, or as Simon tended to call him, Dad. And finally Alex followed. He was the middle brother Simon often spoke of, the one with a dream of one day working at a pokemon university, and probably the prettiest boy if one asked Simon.

So there they had it, the Benson family along with the Asamune family and Nick... Together in what would become the Sairu Pokemon Sanctuary. After Doshi and Lucas meet each other, everyone proceeded to the biggest room in the house, where everyone sat down, all twelve of them.

- _Several minutes later_ -

"That settles it!!!" Speaking in unison, and shaking their hands both Lucas and Doshi agreed, they would have a mini vacation in this place. With everyone, after all they had the place all to themselves, so why not make the best of it. Speaking of best, one could see that both Doshi and Lucas "clicked" and seemed to like each other. Maybe it was because of the glasses, if one asked Phillip.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 18, 2011)

*North Wind Town; The First Guardian Falls*

 *[North Wind Town]​*​
"Choke! Machoke!!" the gray behemoth roars as a large safe is pulled from the basement floor. Dirt and night crawlers rain down as the large steel box is tossed aside as though it were a piece of rubbish. "I do hope that this is the correct one this time lady. My patients run thin, quickly." Victor says as he pulls a wooden match from a small rectangular box in the opposite hand. His face was twisted in a scowl as he bit down on the large cigar in his mouth. Victor pauses a moment as he pulls the wooden stick up, his dark brown eyes almost twinkle with anticipation as his Machocke hands wrap around the safe for a second time. Biting down and he twist the cigar to the other side of his mouth as he brings the match up, then touching it to his left cheek he pulls down suddenly with a quick snap. With a scratching sound the match lights throwing a sharp glare off the old man's glasses. "Pull that door off its hinges." Victor orders as he passes the small flame under the tip of his smoke. 

Drawing two quick breaths the large cigar is lit as the safe sings a stressed song as its door is ripped from place. With a twang! The steel door is tossed through the adjacent wall with a flick of the large Pok?mon's wrist, In the darkness of the safe a purple jewel sparkles seductively in the fleeting light. "Excellent." Victor grins as he rolls the cigar to the other side of his mouth, "The boss will be pleased." He adds with a vile chipper as he shuffles over to the destroyed safe. Reaching with a greedy grasp he reaches into the safe and pulls the Psychic Jewel from its once secure home, "Don't worry M'am you are no longer burdened with being a guardian, and your butler will be allowed to live." Victor says as he snaps the fingers of his free hand. Victor's Machoke flexes twice before moving to the other room, a low moan can be heard as a sharp cracking sound can be heard, a few moments later the Machoke returns. In his grip is Neils wrapped in metal. The butler has certainly seen better days. A fat lip and black eye are the least of the beaten man's concerns as a broken ankle dangles in the air as the Machoke releases the man from his confines. The battered man cries in pain as he is tossed to the floor in front of the lady of the house. 

"Thanks for the hospitality Mrs. Shaw, but seeing that you seem to be tied up at the moment, I think we will see our own selves out. So don't bother getting up." Victor laughs as he walks toward the stairs. He Machoke pulls Neils to his feet and adds him to Mrs. Shaw's bindings. "I'll just leave this parting gift in the living room." Victor shouts from the top of the stairs as he pulls a strangely black Pok?ball from his inner suit pocket. 

*[15 Minutes Later]*

In the empty confines of the mansion's living room the black Pok?ball's timer goes off. With a ping the ball doubles in size and splits open, spilling the contents toward the houses fireplace. "Voltorb!" an electric screech can be heard as the red and white Pok?mon rolls into the light. The small bump that happens when it hits the wall of the fireplace is all it takes, with a blinding flash the modified ball Pok?mon lights up and explodes. The whole mansion seems to rock as an inferno is started. 

~ The cruelty of the Black Hand seems to know no bounds~~~~


----------



## Kuno (Jan 20, 2011)

*Rin...*

The rest of the evening moved comfortably, Doshi was a little more relaxed having met Simon's family and getting along so well with his father.  'Maybe the kid isn't so bad after all...' was a thought that crossed his mind a few times, that was until he remembered his daughter kissing the boy.  Over all though Doshi seemed to tolerate the two boys since Yuki seemed to avoid Nick for the most part.

?This is so great!?  Rin said spinning around as she talked to her sister.  

?Yep.?  Yuki grinned then looked at her.  ?You sure you're okay with me staying here??

?Why would I not be??  Rin laughed as she looked around.  ?I could think of a better person to keep an eye on this place for me.  I mean I have to travel some more, need to find more so I can at least have a start up like Dad.?

?True.?  The girls exchanged a grin the burst out of the house and headed for the lake.  

Pokemon were everywhere around them.  It seemed that not only were the family's having a vacation but so where a lot of their pokemon.  Doshi even brought some from his ranch.  Things were getting a bit overcrowded and he figured the sanctuary need a bit of a start.  ?You are going to have your hands full though.?  Rin giggled as she watched the pokemon running around.  

Chicky and Nova were deep in conversation once more, one could only imagine what they were competing for this time.

Other pokemon were rushing around and playing, glad to be free of their pokeballs and out of computers.  Then the pair reached the lake.  The day was sunny and most of the house's current occupants were relaxing by the waters or swimming around.  

?About time you two got here.?  Issani said smiling at her daughters.  

?Yeah, you need to watch that one like a hawk.?  Zeke replied from not to far away.  He was sprawled out on his back, his eyes were closed.  Everyone knew he was referring to Jessie.  The two had always had this type of relationship even as young children the pair rubbed each other the wrong way.

?Zeke you are a bit mean.?  Rin giggled and Yuki laughed outright.

?I am only as mean as the Seviper that bites me.?  

Issani rolled her eyes and tried not to chuckle then cleared her throat.  

?Where's Dad??  Rin asked looking around.

?Well his little friend came rushing in so he took off.?  she said chuckling, clearly referring to the abomisnow that had become obsessed.  

?Yeah...and I think he found a pokemon that need some help.?  Zeke shifted a little but stayed where he was.

?Ah...?  

Just then Doshi came creeping around a tree, his eyes darting in every different direction.  ?All clear??

?All clear Daddy.?  Rin said laughing then noticed her Lanturn out in the lake.  ?Oh!  Got to run!?

?Lanturn!?  It called when it spotted its trainer.  With that Rin stripped out of the long shirt she had bin wearing and rushed toward the water in her red bikini and dove in to swim with the pokemon.


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2011)

*Cher*

She laughed and laughed hard, this was too fun. Maybe her laughter rubbed off on her Pokemon making them happy because soon it was a bunch of tripping up and hyper beams, and Cher scared of being attacked by Skarmory. Her partner, Jelly, was clutched tightly to her chest as she ran as fast as she could. This was too fun! But before she knew it, she was lifted up with pychic ability making her fly up in the air. when she looked down, it was Jelly!!!

"Jelly!!! Let me down!!!"she commanded, she was trying to move but soon Argon and Green passed them, Jelly snicked 

Cher looked down, "AHHH SOO UNFAIR!!!"


----------



## Gaja (Jan 21, 2011)

*Henry*​
Running up the hill towards the finish line alongside Cher at this point, Henry looked to his right for a second. He felt a bit of happiness as he saw that Jelly took his side in this one, that traitor Aggron and Green though would pay for their dirty tricks. Looking up he made a final sprint thinking that he would be the first one.

Raising his arms as he reached the top of the steep hill Henry yelled out. "WIN! WIN! WIN!!!" He was breathing heavy but felt great, but then felt a poke in his back. "Huh?" Turning around he noticed Cher pointing, so he turned around, and what could he see? A better question would be, who could he see? Aggron and Snivy were celebrating by flexing their arms, in their trainers faces. Those two were the first to reach the top of the hill, as Aggron used digg and just went straight up. "Damn it..." One could only laugh, but the Snivy and Aggron seemed to really have become good buddies in the short time they knew each other. "Aaaagrrr!!!" Aggron sure was a happy camper...

*Simon*​
The night went on better then Simon thought it would, after everyone, and I mean _Everyone_ pulled his ears and wished him a happy birthday Simon was pleasantly surprised. After all there was cake... and presents, and the atmosphere got more relaxed and enjoyable. He actually got some new clothes from his mother, they looked cool and expensive. And when he got such gifts Yuriko usually expected a hug from her first born, and Simon gladly gave her one, despite the room being full with people. Actually one of the designers that works for them had done a collection and picked it out for him, so that was a nice gift. But Alex and Philip went a step further and persuaded their parents to get him a Houndour from a breeder. As it turns out it seemed to have went through some basic training... An awesome gift, and Simon's first dark type pokemon. Petting his new pokemon Simon felt that his family wanted to protect him a bit, maybe he was just imagining it, but it sure looked like that to him.

The night continued in the positive direction, with Jessie and Zeke making everyone laugh, Alex and Simon using the new machines for the first time to trade their pokemon. Since Alex found Electabuzz so cool, he traded it for his Magneton. Alex wasn't a trainer, but the electric and steel pokemon was one that just followed him around for some reason. It was the same with a little Taillow that he fed from his window. At one point once the parents moved on to talk in one of the bigger rooms Simon along with his brothers went out to show them his pokemon. He also spotted Zeke sitting in a corner, looking at the sky, so he wouldn't disturb him. "Ok guys you ready?" Pokeball, followed by pokeball, opening and releasing a pokemon one after another. The only one who wasn't let out in the deep night was his newly evolved Gyarados. That scary thing could only be let out near sources of water to keep his somewhat calm. Seeing Charizard strech his wings both brothers commented on how awesome it was, and they could hardly believe that it was the same Charmander that Simon got mere months ago.

An Alakazam, Dragonair, Haunter, Magneton followed by a Axew (Kibago) and Houndour. It was actually a first for Simon too, as he for the first time got to see his Axew and Houndour in person. Both were cool pokemon and much smaller then the rest of his team but both fit in well. Talking to Alex deep into the night about their adventures, you could hear Philip break the flow of the conversation from time to time. "So is she your girlfriend?!?"... "Have you kissed yet?!?" and so on. The eleven year old kid in the ninja costume was your typical little brother, playing around with Axew and Nova until he feel on Dragonair and went to sleep there. Simon was glad to see his family, he really missed having them around. Even Philip's constant annoying questions made him happy.

For the next day the fathers decided that it would be a day at the near by lake. On foot you probably needed a minute or two to get there. It was actually that lake where Simon first fought the two Scythers with his Charmander, and with Abra bailing on him, and refusing to fight. He lost that one by the way. But looking back even that experience made him grow up a bit. "I wish I could meet those two again. We'd whoop their candy asses, right Nova?". "Raaa!" The Charizard replied smiling as Haunter went into the house. Magneton was also in a spot of his own as Pidgey sat in a tree, enjoying the shade. So Simon decided to take the rest of his team to the lake. With Alex waiting for him the two continued to the lake, and could hear Doshi-san sneaking around. "What the Ossan doing?" "I got no idea... Hiding I guess..." Neither son dared to say that he possibly hid from their father, because if the man heard them they were screwed.

Lucas Benson ran a tight game, and in that one you had little room for error. But when he had company like Doshi, their old man was fun to be around. He was a business man after all, running a huge company. "*Benson*" was the companies name, and they did everything. From fashion, management. photography to real estate and publishing. And they were a big company, and the guy running the snow? You guessed it - their father. Well their mother when Dad gets liberal but that was a whole noter story.

Reaching the lake Simon saw Rin run into the water and take a swim with Lanturn. Alex poked him with his elbow. "Don't give up Semmy." The damn little bastard was teasing him, with that sneaky face the younger brother of Simon just ran off and walked up to Zeke. "Hey there." Alex said with his puppy eyes shining upon the older blond boy. Where Lucas was, no one knew but Simon and Yuriko were sure that he would show up soon. Yuriko and Issanni were talking while Philip played in the water with Simon's Axew. Simon took a pokeball out,  and looked at it. "_Please don't make any trouble..._" thinking to himself he threw it into the air. The red and white ball opened, and released a massive creature into the water. Its color scheme unique to the humans as the water cooler his body down a bit. The massive Gyarados looked at Simon, his stare as intimidating as ever. "Relax, have fun..." The blond said a bit uncertain if the beast even knew how to have fun and relax, but to his surprise the Gyarados dived into the water without much noise and remained there.

"Great, Houdnour you can do whatever you want, Charizard and Dragonair are there in the shade. And Alakazam is somewhere meditating. Or you can come with me into the water?" With puppy eyes the Houndour looked at him, barking twice. Simon had no idea what that meant but as he took his shirt of and started walking into the water, he noticed Houndour storming towards him. "Damn it, slow down the water's..." A splash of cold water later one could see Houndour in the lake swimming in circles and Simon soaked in water.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 21, 2011)

*Tsuna*

It has been a week since he left Argent peak, usually it would have take around 3 days to get out of there and be in Artic flora, but knowing this guy he just got lost once again. Tsuna was walking through the path that leads towards Artic flora,a little scar ion the form of an X in his left cheek and his torn clothes due to a  little fight he together with Blaze and Shelgon had against a trio of  Sneasel, the fight was a complete mess, Blaze was able to dodge and attack quickly but Shelgon was a little slow, what made Tsuna enter the fighting zone and watch his back, receiving some attacks, in the end Blaze defeated two of them and Shelgon defeated the last one. though even with this, Tsuna realized that he hasn?t trained his pokemon properly in a while, and promised Shelgon to train with him properly.That way the dragon would be stronger and wouldn?t feel bad for not being able to win.

"F-finally... we are here"he said a little exhausted, all his pokemon following him well the most of them since Rack and Sableye  were on his shoulders."Nice, now  we all can rest in the pokemon center"he said, all his pokemon answered in chorus with big smiles, by the way it looks they wanted to arrive as soon as possible to the town.

Half an hour later he was already at the Pokemon Center eating while his pokemon were being checked by the nurse."Excuse me, Tsunayoshi?"a female voice asked, he turned to see the nurse and nodded"All of your pokemon are healthy, Shelgon and Infernape were kinda tired but they are okay now" the nurse said giving his pokeballs to Tsuna who thanked her. After that he went to one of the telephones at the pokemon center and called at the lab, immediately the phone was taken by the professor.

*"Oh Tsunayoshi, what?s up boy?"*the professor asked with a smile in his face, for some reason the boy had a feeling that something weird was going to happen."N-nothing, ya know, I just called to see how were you"Tsuna said, his pokemon behind him eating*"I see, I see, looks like all your pokemon are as healthy as always"*he said looking at the little group that could be seen beind the brown-haired boy,"Yeah, they are fine...we were planning on going to... well i haven?t planned anything yet -_-u" he said*"Oh I see, then you are still in Artic Flora? It looks like you have had some problems kid"* the professor said and laughed a little as Tsuna was rubbing his head kinda ashamed*"But don?t worry, I sent you some clothes that your mother asked me to send you, if you are still in Artic flora they should arrive soon"*. 

"I see, thanks professor"the guy said thankful, though now his weird feeling became more intense*"Oh yeah, Tsunayoshi I would like you to make me a favor"*the old man said, Tsuna sighed, so his bad feeling was about this"What is it?"he asked resigned *Well you know, some days ago I went to the Safari zone to make some research, and I ended up catching a little guy, i would like you to take care of him"*he said, then from nowhere a blue pokemon who was similar to a little robot appeared a tackled the professor"Wah...professor are ya okay?"Tsuna asked, surprised by what happened, though instead of the old man , the pokemon appeared in front of the screen and stared at tsuna some moments,*"This guy is a Gobitto, one of the many species f pokemon in the Safari zone, i would like you to take care of him"  *the professor said, in the end Tsuna had no option but to accept also it seems like he liked to the Gobitto so there shouldn?t be problem.

"Then I guess I will send you Sableye and Donphan, those two get along well and  I guess they will be more relaxed with you"he said, after that he sent Donphan and Sableye to the professor, as soon as they arrived to the lab they appeared on the screen happily, apparently they liked the place.*"Okay thanks Tsunayoshi-kun, these two will be of so much help for my research"*he thanked to the guy who said that it was nothing. 

Tsuna let Gobitto out but as soon as it came out he jumped towards Tsuna knocking him down and looking at him curiously, after that the pokemon started to run around the whole pokemon center, Shelgon and Luxray had to stop him and carried the new member of the team to their place that way the little guy would know the others"Seems like Breaker is kinda hyper, isn?t he?"Tsuna said quite impressed *"Breaker?"* the professor asked confused "Yeah, Breaker will be his name"the professor smiled and nodded, after saying goodbye the professor stopped and before finishing the call he said something that shocked Tsuna*"Oh yeah, i forgot to tell you...Kirino is in the city again"*he said, as soon as the guy heard that name he petrified in the place, seconds later after no response he yelled"Kirino what?!".


----------



## Pool88888 (Jan 21, 2011)

Pool awoke from his slumber, in his bed. A quick yawn, and off the bed. He sluggishly walked over to the bathroom. In front of the mirror, he messed around with his green hair. A short wash and some gel, hair was finished. Pool brushed his teeth, then went back to his room. "Ugh, damn." He said. "Atleast one part of today will be interesting." Pool jumped in and out of clothes like a magician. He made his bed, went out of the room, and closed the door. Downstairs, crying could be heard. It was Pool's mother, Karen. She was a few inches shorter than Pool, and usually sported a sweatshirt featuring her college on the front. Pool dashed downstairs to see the wreck that was his mother. "Don't be afraid Mom, I'll be back one day." Pool said. His mother got up to hug him. "Ok-k, g-gotta g-go." Pool choked out, he was practically getting strangled by his mother. He left the door to his house, reminised a bit of the good times, and began walking. This went on for about five minutes. "What am I doing walking?" Pool asked to no one inparticular. "Pfft, I got places to be!" Pool turned his walk into a mild jog. 

Roughly an hour later, Pool arrived at the closest known pokemon lab, in another city. A rock tripped him at the entrance. Pool fell flat on his face. "Damn green rock," Pool said, as walking into the laboratory. The doors automatically opened. When Pool walked in, he was starstruck. Pokeballs were littering the walls everywhere. "This guy must have every one," Pool said. "Why hello there. My name is Mr. Prof." The man said. He was wearing khaki pants, a T-Shirt, shoes, and this interesting necklace with a pokeball on it. Pool introduced himself, and asked for his first pokemon. He was in a haste for battle. "Sure, sure" Mr. Prof said. "Bulbasaur!" He called out. The green four legged creature waddled into the lab from outside. It was mostly green, except for a footprint on the bulb held on it's back. "You're the green bastard I tripped on outside!" Pool said while chuckling to himself. "Can I get this one Mr. Prof?" "Of course" The proffessor replied. "Sweet." Pool raced over to the Bulbasaur and picked it up off the ground. He grabbed one of the tissues his mother had left him in his adventure bag and wiped the footprint off of Bulbasaur. "There ya go" Pool said. He made streaks of black under Bulbasaurs eyes to make him look more ferocious. "Now you look awesome" Pool stated. "Man, today's been a big day" He said. It wasn't anywhere near dark outside, but Pool was already exhausted. "I'm gonna set up camp" Pool said. He set up a tent fairly quickly, and got the stuff together for a fire. He waited until it was night time to set up the fire. Bulbasaur kept cautious around the fire. 

Nearby, the bushes rustled. Pool got up off his ass and said "Hey, I know you're there, so give yourself up" The bushes rustled again. Pool quietly went over to the bushes and attempted to spook out the creepy stalker. But what Pool found was no creepy stalker. A purple dinosaur stone mixture creature with the stench of toxic gases stood infront of Pool, ready to attack.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 23, 2011)

*Simon​*
It was a beautiful sunny day at the lake, with a lot of pokemon and people. It was hard to believe that only yesterday Simon and Rin witnessed the legendary "Panoramic Haze" and went through the adventure that they did. 

Simon was having the most interesting day though. He had time to lay down, and just think. Think about the journey he had so far, his dreams, the pokemon that were now his close friend, Rin and the new dangerous element that they encountered. And even though the mater was no joke, Simon was enjoying the moment of relaxation with his Houndour running around the grassy field. "_I wonder if we should head to see Owen-san..._" Thinking about possibly calling Tsuna and seeing what that guy was up to Simon was distracted from his thoughts by the barking of his own new pokemon.

Houndour was for some reason making a lot of noise, so Simon stood up and in his bathing shorts started walking towards the pokemon. Suddenly he saw a creature come towards the lake. A pokemon he had always admired, Arcanine, was in front of him. Well some hundred feet away from the group the legendary fire pokemon took a bit of water as Simon started smiling. "I'm gonna catch it." Remembering that he had no free pokeballsthe blond turned around. "I need a pokeball Rin, Alex, Yuki?" None of them had a spare on them, but then Zeke broke the silence as he threw a pokeball towards Simon. "Here take mine!"

Catching it Simon smiled, and immediately went of towards the large fire pokemon. "Thanks man!" His Houndour was right beside him, as Philip and Axew were swinging on some vines in the same direction. Very much like Simon and Rin did when they had that race. "Ok Houndour I choose you!" And with those words he went of to catch another pokemon.


----------



## Burke (Jan 24, 2011)

"Do you seriously believe that your pokemon are even a match!?" The overly cocky black hand elite proclaimed as he stood off against Violet.

"You talk big seeing as i already took out your first pokemon." Violet stood calmly as terrible violece occured around him.

"So naive!" He shouted manically "Ill show you what black hand elite means!" He reached and held a pokeball out. "Lets see now how you fare against TYPHLOSI-huh?"

"TAKE DOWN!" A voice called out. The black hand elite turned quickly. It was Sam quickly decending upon the man while riding atop Metang.

Sam managed to kick back off of Metangs speeding body, and land crouched next to Violet.

"Meetang!" It pronounced monotonely as its body rammed directly into the forehead of the man. He managed to stumble backwards a few feet before collapsing, knocked out.

Sam stood, arms akimbo. "No time to waste." he said in premature confidence.


----------



## Pool88888 (Jan 24, 2011)

Pool knew much about pokemon species, hell, even pokemon in general so he instantly recognized it. "Nidorino, eh?" Pool said. He rummaged through his knapsack his mother packed, to see if there was any pokeballs. Pool found one after rummaging around for three seconds. "There we go!" He said. "Bulbasaur, vine whip!" Two green vines portruded from Bulbasaur's bulb and raced at the Nidorino. The Nidorino quickly evaded to the side and bit a vine. A jolt of pain was sent through Bulbasaur's body. "Crap," Pool said. "Propel yourself up with vine whip then drop on it" Pool strictly commanded. Bulbasaur pushed off the ground with the good vine and shot itself up in the air. Nidorino saw the shadow on the ground but thought it was a bird. Bulbasaur bashed right into Nidorino. "There ya go!" Pool said. He gave a little smirk then commanded the finishing blow. Bulbasaur bashed it's head right into Nidorino's, and Nidorino lay motionless. "Pokeeeeball, goooooooooo!" Pool triumphantly threw the pokeball right at the Nidorino's head. The pokeball sucked the beast right in. The pokeball shaked. "Comeon..." It shaked again. "Please..." It shaked another time. "GET CAUGHT!"
It shook a fourth time. "REALLY?" The pokeball then made a sound confirming it was caught and it lay motionless on the ground. Pool jogged over to it, and picked it up. "Yeah! Way to kick ass Bulbasaur!" Bulbasaur made a grunt, alerting Pool that it was injured. "Oh yeah I better get you to a center..."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 26, 2011)

*The Lake...*

The gyrados looked around at the pokemon and people in the lake before it dropped below the water's surface.  The moment was long enough that Doshi was able to see the creature.  ?That can't be!?  he exclaimed before rushing off.

?Dad gets stranger and stranger as the years pass.  Don't know how you handle that Mum.?  Zeke stated his eyes still closed.

?Zeke, be nice to your father.?  Issani chuckled shaking her head.

?Don't know you stand him period.?  Jessie added from where she was sunbathing on a towel.

?It just shows that your mother isn't the bitch that you are.?  Zeke couldn't help tossing in the jibe.

?I swear I'm going to...?

?Going to what??

?You'll get it one day!?  with those words Jessie gathered her stuff up and moved to another side of the lake.

?Really Zeke, why do you have to be so mean to her??  Issani sighed wishing she could even things out between the now step-siblings.

?When she acts like a normal person I will stop.?  Zeke replied, the statement was sharp and short, clearly letting her know he wouldn't discuss it further.  Even she knew the man was hard to rile to whatever depths Jessie had achieved.

Opening her mouth to continue the conversation regardless of Zeke, Issani had to pause.  She clamped her hand over her mouth to contain the laughter.  From out of the trees her husband once again appeared.  He was wearing bright blue shorts with pictures of different water pokemon.  Doshi's face was obscured by the diving mask that he wore and the snorkel sticking out of his mouth.  What made things worse was the awkward way he was walking.  His steps were high and exaggerated so he wouldn't trip because of the pair of huge swimming fins he wore.

?Mpf gomp hmpfa.?  Doshi said through the snorkel and pointed at the lake.  One would assume he was going swimming.  

It was just then that Simon yelled for a pokeball.  After Zeke tossed one to him Doshi gave Simon a thumbs up before once again starting for the lake, quickly disappearing beneath the sparkling water to watch the gyrados.

Rin turned when Simon yelled and from the back of her lanturn she knew what he was going to do.  ?You can do it Simon!?  She cupped her hands around her mouth and yelled, Shiny decided to move through the small school of goldeen and passed the seaking to get closer to Simon and nearer to Yuki to watch what happens.


----------



## Serp (Jan 26, 2011)

N??ps said:


> "Do you seriously believe that your pokemon are even a match!?" The overly cocky black hand elite proclaimed as he stood off against Violet.
> 
> "You talk big seeing as i already took out your first pokemon." Violet stood calmly as terrible violece occured around him.
> 
> ...



Sam was standing next to the boy he knew as an ally, it was Violet, his eyes still the same but his body was different and Violet knew not if Sam could tell.

Sam had knocked down the trainer. 

"Very good Sam, but I feel there are more coming." He said as he transformed back into Violet in a wave of purple smoke and light. 
His Sabayle running next to him.

"You can see it just as I can feel it huh." Violet said to him before turning back to Sam. "Very well, where to now?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 26, 2011)

*LAKE...*

It was a great morning for Yuki, her loyal pokemon by her side.  She was ready to go for the lake, there was a bit of chatting that morning, Yuki was telling Rin all about her battle with the legendary pokemon, Entei.

Heading towards the lake Kip lagged behind, her new, slower body, agitating her.  Rin ran off in her bikini, going for a swim with her lanturn.  Hound, the new Ice houndour, was limping as he walked with the girl and her other pokemon.

The riguree that sat atop the lucario's head, looks to Yuki, with his telepathy he speaks, 'I think you ought to know I'm feeling very depressed.' looking back down at his hands.

“Wif hew, I don't bwame you.” Lucario says, rolling his eyes.  Hound laughs at the speech impediment of Lucario, who sends an aura sphere at the dog, then flying into Kip who stood up straight.

“Boys.” Yuki says strictly, looking at the houndour who pushed out of kip's grip, then layed down next to Issanni, glaring at Simon's Houndour.  Yuki grins at the pokemon with her, the others were relaxing in other places around the property.  Umbreon yawns, then lays down in the shade with Nova and Dragonair, for a nice nap.

Yuki runs into the water, diving into it wearing a black one piece swimsuit, with a pair of light blue swim shorts.  Simon asked for a pokeball, Zeke giving him one, then begins a battle with an Arcanine.  Rin and Lanturn swim over near Yuki, Jessie letting off a pokemon call, as a group of Goldeen with a Seaking swim up to a surface on the other side of Yuki.

“Goldeen?”

A scream shatters the air, and a blur blasts into Rin and Lanturn, sending all of them deep into the lake.  “Stupid Goldeen!!  Stay AWAY from me!” Yuki exclaims, glaring at the oblivious fish pokemon.  She swims to shore and sits a distance away from the lake, Z walking up, and cuddling against his wet trainer.

“Zangoose?”

“It's okay Z, just a little...afraid, that's it.” Yuki says, smiling at the young Zangoose.


----------



## Pool88888 (Jan 27, 2011)

Pool commanded Bulbasaur to return, then began jogging towards the closest known center. Pool arrived back in Spark Foam, and moseyed on down to a Pokemon Center. When Pool walked in his knees became weak. There, behind the counter, stood a glorius girl. Her hair, an unusual pink color, fell perfectly into place atop of her broad shoulders. The sun and moon beg to be as bright as her. In Pool's head he started listening to 'Who's that lady~'... That one in the cleaning commercials... Whatever. Pool slowly approached the girl. "Well, hi there" Pool said, then raised an eyebrow. "What do you need?" She said sweetly. "Well I've got these pokemon. They were both in a pretty big fight. Care to heal them?" Pool asked. "Sure thing!" She hopped a little out of her bad posture, so now her breasts could be seen easier. She turned around and bent down to grab the pokeballs and put them on the machine. "Damn..." Pool said in astonishment. "Anything wrong?" The nameless girl said. "Uhm, no, no!" Pool said quickly. A catchy jingle was heard and a loud bing afterwards. "Guess those are done now." She picked the pokeballs up and held them out to Pool. He reluctantly took them. "Hey, whats your cell number" Pool asked. "Excuse you! I have a boyfriend!" She said. "Shit. Well thanks, and bye." Pool walked out of the center, facing rejection. "Her loss."


----------



## Burke (Jan 28, 2011)

Sam looked to the ever widening hole in the side of the ruined museum.

Team Mystic, now psycic based troops of the Black hand as a whole, had just arrived with their troops. They consisted of dozens of men, all of noticibly varying levels of skill.

"Damn it." Sam muttered under his breath which began to pick up.

"Dont worry Sam, ive got a plan." He called down to him as he decended next to the boys. "Ill handle those tough fellows down there, here you take Probass with you. Probass, do what he says."

"Prooo." It responded.

"Right." Sam said gaining confidence. 

"Now, to deal with them." The proffesor smiled. "Akeos(aakeosu)! Armaldo! Join me my ancient friends."

"Akeee! Akeee!" it pronounced loudly as the Armaldo stood stoic like.

"See you in a moment Sam." The proffesor called as he joined the fray.

"Ok now." Sam composed himself. "Probass, use your drones and your flight to your advantage, take out as many lower leveled opponents you can find. Metang, join him."

"Metang."

"Probass." The both floated on into battle.

"Luxio, Gabite, Turtwig, back out here!" He called as they appeared fromt heir pokeballs.

"Twig twig turtwig." He seemed to complain, most likely about having to have been put in a pokeball.

"Violet, do you have anything to add to this?"


----------



## Gaja (Feb 1, 2011)

Waving to Rin and Doshi as he ran Simon pointed forward. "Let's go Houndour." The dark type dog barked once in agreement and ran of towards the much bigger fire pokemon, ready to engage him in battle with a fierce look in his eyes. Alex likewise went of running towards the showdown, with Simon's Kibago on his shoulder, wanting to help but not knowing, actually neither Benson boy knew that the Kibago had actually received special training last night from the _"Move Tutor"_ and _"Pokemon Catching Machine"_ Yuki. It was a surprise Yuki had for Simon but at this point couldn't tell him, since a pack of "wild" and "menacing" Goldeen were close to her.

With all the action going on Simon engaged the Arcanine with Houndour, but found out soon enough that the small dog pokemon was no match for the fire pokemon. Not even close to match, a bit problem presented in the speed and power of the attacks. Gyarados was on the bottom of the lake so Simon could call him, but Dragonair and Charizard noticed the fight going on, while Alakazam continued meditating. Alex stood behind Simon, and with a soft voice offered advice. "Maybe you should try this little guy, He seems pretty fired up?" Simon looked back and looked at the little dragon pokemon, who had stars in his eyes as it was his time to shine. "Ummm alright go Kibago!"

The short pokemon made a jump towards the Arcanine, flexing his arms as if challenging the much bigger and stronger pokemon. With his consecutive "first" fight Simon at one point found himself backed up along with Kibago who was yelling "KiiiiiiiBaaaaaaaa!!!" building it up he pushed his little claws into the air "...GOOOO!!!" And unleashed a Draco Meteor that you wouldn't believe he had in him. Everyone who watched the fight go on was dumbfounded that the little pokemon knew such a high power move, even Simon's opponent was not prepared and got hit cleanly. Though it not enough and Simon had to send in Dragonair so he could finally catch the large dog pokemon. It was exciting fight and Arcanine was no joke, but seemed young and Simon was happy he caught him so minutes later after coming back to sit with everyone he released Arcanine, Houndour and Kibago, and the two smaller pokemon went straight to Arcanine and climbed into his mane, and cuddled with him. "I think I know who I'm going to take with me on the next adventure..." Laughing out loud with his younger brother Simon had yet to go into the water for a swim but his _other_ pokemon heard him very well. They understood that someone was getting left behind. Charizard and Dragonair weren't gonna let that happen, no sir. They wouldn't mind if Magneton got left behind but not one of them. Alakazam though, was totally Zen about it, and figured that the force/nature/destiny would take care of everything.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2011)

Just as the last of the Mystic mooks were defeated, a new wave of Mystic's soldiers charged in to battle. All of the security guards have been defeated save for the chief himself, and he and his pokemon were pretty injured as well. What's more, there was twice the number of Team Mystic mooks fighting them now, and their numbers were cut in half.  

"Irving." Moveset said. "Help out the Chief. We'll handle the rest."

Without a word Irving and his pokemon rushed off to the left wing of the museum, where the security chief and his Lombre were cornered by a pair of grunts and a mystic trainer. Their pokemon, a pair of raticate and a poochyena were about to finish him off with a combined tackle.

"Rotom, Reflect!"  A barrier rose up in front of team mystic's pokemon, blocking much of the damage, while Heracross' speed allowed him to appear in front of the chief to block the attacks for him. "Don't worry sir, we're here to help!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 3, 2011)

*Legacy of the Seven Pt 4*

*Each person comes into this world with a specific destiny--he has something to fulfill, some message has to be delivered, some work has to be completed. You are not here accidentally--you are here meaningfully. There is a purpose behind you. The whole intends to do something through you.*​
_-Osho​_​​
*[Mount Silver; 850 Years Ago]​*​
A snow filled wind gust across the frozen slopes of the mountain as it's peak tore from the surrounding countryside. Atop the rugged slopes near the peak a lone figure stands propped against the arch of an opening. His crimson cape flutters in the chilling gust. It had been a couple days, close to a week,  since Tsuneo sent his Pidgey with the call to meet. His stern gaze turns to the inside of the cave when a rattling catches his attention.  Masako was making the final preparations to this make shift meeting place. A place far from the prying eyes of the various village elders. Her hands trembled as she place the last of the fixtures in place upon the table that her husband had dragged up here. Her gaze catches his for just a moment. In that instant she became resolute. He eyes shown with a warm glow, she gave a graceful smile as she adjusted the decor into the right place. She was saying everything is fine. But Tusneo knew that she doubted what they were about to attempt to do. 

He even doubted it. They, as in all that were to attend, were the greatest in the world. Able to command vast armies and their Pok?mon with mere words. They respected one another for that reason. But that didn't mean they had or would be friends. An almost awkward silence falls over the two as Masako pulled her hands to her crimson hair. Cutting her glance away she begins to fiddle with some of the frayed ends. Tsuneo wanted nothing more then to go and comfort his significant other, but the code of the day almost forbade it in the situation they were in. As if a godsend the silence is broken by a terrible roar. Both Tsuneo and Masako attention turn to the open of the cave. Being closer he turns and steps back out into the bitter cold. 

At first it was faint, but with each passing moment the sound of thundering wing beats could be heard. They echoed off the crevasses of the mountain which amplified their sound a thousand fold. Instead of a lone warrior coming to meet them it was a legion that was descending on them to devour them whole and ravage their souls. Another thunderous roar splits the heavens as a bulky red body breaks the swirling clouds around the peak of the mountain. The swirling snow melts to vapor as a jet of red hot flame scorches the sky as the fire dragon makes his presence felt. "Greetings Tsuneo. Its been far too long!" a booming deep voice calls. The man that rode the Charizard was greeting his long time rival. 

Tusneo cracked a grin as the large fire lizard sat down with little more then a light thud. Walking over he extends his hand up, he and the man dressed similarly to him interlock thumb into elbow, with a hearty shake the man with the blue cape dismounts his 'steed'. "Good that you could make it Hisao." Tsuneo says as they release their grip on one another. "Tell me old friend, why is it that you've dragged me into the blistering cold?" the giant of a man asks. "Isn't it rather obvious you neanderthal?" a sharp feminine voice cuts through the chill. "Don't tell me you invited her too." Hisao grunts as a yellow blur rockets up past the two from the base of the mountain. An elegant cry echoes out as a Dragonite lands next to the Charizard. Taking offense to this the flame lord growls as wicked fire licks at the roof of its mouth. "What did you say about me?" a woman dressed in traditional Chinese fighting cloths asks as she is dropped from her Pok?mon's grasp. "Eh, nothing. Nothing Lijuan. Just happy to see you once again." Hisao says with a fake smile. 

"That's what I thought." she says with all the sweetness of a viper.  _What a Wench_ Hisao thought, but he dare not speak a work. ?Oh, and you better get your overgrown gecko under control you walking beard. Least I remind you what happened in the Orange Islands.? she remarks while walking past Hisao. Coming to a dead stop in front of Tsuneo she peers up into his eyes. Although she was at least seven inches shorter then he, she commanded the respect of a giant. ?I?m not too sure what you are up to hero, but it had better be good to drag me all the way to Johto.? She says sourly. ?All will be explained soon enough,  Masako is in the cave. I know you prefer her company over ours.? Tsuneo says carefully as the small woman walks past him and into the cave behind him. As she vanishes Hisao folds his arms behind him, ?Lijuan of Hoenn. As pleasant as ever.? he says with a grin while he walks up to Tsuneo. ?So, am I to believe you?ve invited more?? he asks. But he didn?t need to. Masako?s presence here was all the answer he needed. His left hand pulls around and lands on Tsuneo?s right shoulder. ?I sure hope that you understand what you are trying to do.? He adds as he walks into the cave, escaping the elements.  Tsuneo begins to follow. But he pauses and looks back upon the Charizard and Dragonite. They exchange battle gestures. They seemed to talk to one another without a sound as they both walked into a larger cave near the entrance their masters used. ?I hope so too. This world needs our cooperation.? he says wearily. Four were in place. Only three remained.

*[Relay Station Alpha; Present Day]*]​

The Pok?ball spun wildly for a split second, then stops just as quickly as it spun. It hung in the air by some unseen force. The soldiers looked half in wonder half in slacked jawed awe. The button in the center depressed with the touch of an invisible finger causing it to double in size.  ?Blast!? a thundering voice erupts cutting though the rain as if it was a clap of thunder. The bright light that held the beast like a prison spills forth and unto the ground. It poured like a waterfall creating a larger and larger frame. Large three clawed blue arms shatter the prison reviling a Blastoise almost ten feet tall. The men freeze as its sharp gaze falls on them and their Mightyena.  ?Toise!? Bulkhead growls as his large canons slide out of his shell. The lieutenant takes a step back. A strip of cowardly blue runs across his nose as his men urge him to give an order. ?A?A.Attack!? he screams as he slips in the mud around them. His men only hesitate a second before the order to ?Bite? and ?Tackle? are given. The Pok?mon, unlike their trainers, don?t even hesitate. They charge in using a pack formation. Some use tackle and slam off the large tortoise?s shell while other clamp on and shake while they bite into the tough exposed flesh.   

 ?B.B.B.B.B.? Bulkhead snickered almost laughing at the small dog like Pok?mon. William folded his arms over his chest. Bulkhead evolved shortly after his battle with Sam at the lake and changed completely from his old happy go lucky attitude. So he knew that he wouldn?t have to give the first order. * ?I hope you afford a good enough challenge.?* William says hollowly. With his master spoken, an air of murderous intent washes over the large reptile. Pulling its left arm up it tosses the Mightyena that hung from his wrist away like a piece of trash. With terrible force it slams into a trainer, breaking several of his ribs.  ?I?ll grind you to paste!? Bulkhead roars as he slams his hand down onto another Mightyena. The mud spreads out like a meteor had hit the ground. The Mightyena wails in pain as most of its ribs shatter. Plowing the limp body through the mud like a plow Bulkhead effortlessly tosses it aside bowling several other of the security over in the process. 

The rest of the Mightyena release their hold and back away growling, their mouths begin to glow with dark energy as they start to form Shadow Balls. Bulkhead snickers again as he brings on hind foot up after the other slamming them into the muddy ground causing small quakes. Bending over the cannons on Bulkhead?s back rotate slightly so that he has the has the best shots he can get. In the back of the large steel tubes water can be seen building.  ?Get out of there!? the Lieutenant screams??..


----------



## Serp (Feb 4, 2011)

N??ps said:


> Sam looked to the ever widening hole in the side of the ruined museum.
> 
> Team Mystic, now psycic based troops of the Black hand as a whole, had just arrived with their troops. They consisted of dozens of men, all of noticibly varying levels of skill.
> 
> ...



"I guess I could." Violet threw out a pokeball. 
"Gliscor, help Metang and Probass."

The Violet smiled.
"Ditto, Sneasel, Saybalye and Metagross! Come on out!" Violets pokeballs opened and out came his hoard. 

"Saybalye, help the proffessor. The rest with me."


"Ok Sam, what now?"


----------



## Gaja (Feb 6, 2011)

*Simon*

After Simon caught his Arcanine the day continued in a positive atmosphere. Everyone, in general, seemed to be having a nice and enjoyable day. The pokemon was playing around with each other, some were sleeping while Gyarados was still under water with Doshi. One notable pokemon that was taking a nap was Simon's Charizard. Sleeping on his side and resting his head on his fist the flying fire pokemon was enjoying the rest under a tree. Along with Axew, Simon's youngest brother walked up to the pokemon and started poking it. "Hey hello hey um... hello... hey hey hey... are you sleeping?" The eleven year old "ninja" asked curiously, quite unaware that he was annoying the pokemon. Axew however thought that it would be fun to join in on the poking, so he walked up to Charizard as well and started poking. "A-a-axee-www-axee-aaa-a?-A?-Axew?-A!-a?" And right at the last poke the Charizard opened his eyes instantly with a menacing leer, driving fear into the bodies of the two little ones. Philip though was used to it since he always used to poke Alex and Simon, so he knew how to get out of it, unlike Axew who did this for the first time.

Grabbing the little shiny Axew by his head and raising him to his height Charizard used scary face on the dragon pokemon to make it clear that he did not like to be disturbed while sleeping. Charizard shared this trait with his trainer, although the temper was not the same as the one of the blond boy. Axew figured that he was in trouble and started yelling out stuff, trying to apologize to the massive pokemon. Looking to the side for a second Charizard released a deep sigh, and put the little dragon pokemon down. Right after he did that he went right back to sleep, enjoying the silence and sound of the wind Charizard's peace was once again broken as he felt another poke. Opening his eyes he saw Axew's little tusk stuck in his wing.....

Only seconds later a little Axew was launched into the air, looking like he was shot out of a cannon, with Charizard going back to sleep annoyed once again. As Nova got back into the shade and closed his eyes you could see a young Philip snickering like a little kid that he was, silly Axew listened to him and tried making friends with Nova by poking him with his horns and not claws. The little Axew though didn't quite get it and figured they were friends now, but as he went high into the air he freaked out as he never got into the air higher then a tree would go.

He would contniue on to fall into the lake after Simon's Pidgey was hit in the air by his body and used gust to send him further away into the lake right next to Alex who was playing with Arcanine and Houndour. Creating a huge splash the little guy jumped up all wet and exited and started telling the story to Alex, who just tilted his head to the side. "So you guys hungry?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2011)

*Tsuna*

The boy was sitting in a train towards Northwind town, four days ago he learned that his sister who had always treated him like a loser and a good for nothing guy, went back to their hometown, Northwind town."Sheesh...I was okay till the professor told me that Kirino was in Northwind again and now I´m forced to go there to see her"he said defeated while being in the train, unfortunately only little pokemon were allowed to be out of their pokeballs inside the train and well Rack was with Tsuna but the water pokemon was still sleeping and Tsuna did not want to wake him up.How did he get in this situation?

*Flashback*
_"Kirino what?!"he asked still in shock by the news, apparently his little 14 years old sister, Kirino, had returned to Northwind*"Well that is it, apparently her birthday is tomorrow but they want to wait for you to get here so se ya you have a week to be here I´m also invited so we can talk calmly when you arrive here"* the professor said and then cancelled the call, Tsuna was petrified if there was something he really did not want to do was to meet his sister.

Minutes after his call, a young man arrived to the pokemon center and went to where the nurse was, after some words the nurse pointed at Tsuna who found it strange but when he saw the box the guy had he understood that there were the clothes that his mother sent him. As soon as he received the package he opened it just to see his new clothes. There in the box were some jeans together with a white shirt and a jacket with cap of a gray or blue color actually Tsuna did not care about it at all, the clothes looked really cool and what called more his attention were the goggles and the ring with the word SKY engraved in it.

The next day after that he spent it in buying the stuff he needed together with a ticket for the train to go home._
*Flashback end*
"I just hope that she won´t receive me with a kick in the face after two years of not seeing each other"  he said to himself and then sighed, his life was hard.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 10, 2011)

*Lake/Rin...*

The battle before Rin was engaging.  She liked to watch Simon in battles, the passion he had for the outcome always made her want to cheer him on.  It was this distraction that caused her not to notice Yuki at first.  Rin wanted to make sure to warn her sister about the goldeen in the water.  But it was too late.  Yuki jumped head first into the water and Jessie having been struck by Zeke yet again was in foul temper, she found the perfect victim for her anger.

Before Rin even knew what was going on her and the lanturn were sent flying out into the middle of the lake.  Yuki moved so fast that she was on the shore when Rin surfaced from the silky water.  She had to chuckle when she saw Yuki on the shore, sure it was mean of Jessie, but funny on how fast Yuki would move when she wanted to.  ?You okay Yuki??  She turned then hearing her older step-sister cackling.  ?Jessie you are such a bitch!?  Rin yelled but she didn't have a chance to wait for a response...

Out of fear?  Out of anger?  Out of the pure love of combat?  Rin doesn't know why but it was at that moment that her lanturn yelled.  ?LANTURN!?  the a bright yellow light filled the lake causing Rin to scream as electricity was sent through every thing in the lake.  ?AAAAHHHHH!!?  the trainer yelled then floated as the power abated, floated next to many water pokemon that surfaced.

?Lanturn...?  The electric pokemon swam over to it's trainer looking very sheepish.

?Lan...turn...?  Rin mumbled, smoke rising from her body.  As if it wasn't bad enough to be surrounded by floating unconscience pokemon, the water began to ripple, then it seemed to boil without heat.  ?What...what is going on??  the blonde girl looked around her trying to figure out what was causing the situation.  Then her dad's head popped up above the surface.  

Doshi was screaming something inaudible because of the snorkel in his mouth and swimming frantically, once the snorkel popped out it became clear but confusion.  ?I didn't do it!  I didn't do it!  I didn't do it!  I didn't do it!?  he chanted streaking toward the shore.  

Just then, Simon's gyrados surfaced, gave a mighty roar and sent a huge blast of water toward Doshi.

?I DIDN'T DO IT!?  The man screamed as he was ejected from the water.  He flew high up into the sky, then came crashing toward the earth, luckily a tree was there to break his fall.  ?Oof!  Ow!  Ahh!  DAMN!?  He yelled hitting different branches on the way down before landing in the arms of the abomisnow.

?Abomisnow!?  It exclaimed rubbing its' head on Doshi's chest, its arms wrapped tightly around the man.

Issani walked over slowly, trying to hide the laughter that the others weren't doing so well at retaining.  ?Did we learn a lesson from this??  she said standing next him but facing the lake, watching the gyrados diving back under the surface, while lanturn carried Rin to the shore.

?I...I...that pokemon is amazing!?  Doshi passed out while Issani facepalmed.


----------



## Burke (Feb 10, 2011)

Turtwig, Luxio, Gabite, Ditto, Sneasel, and Metagross were all faithfully standing by next to Sam and Violet, the two boys expertly dealing out orders, and subsequently taking out the hordes of enemies.

Metang Probass and Gliscor were all applying heavy area affecting attacks all reducing the offensive.

The proffessor's team and Sableye were holding back the elite Mystic members.

Irving and Moveset were assisting the head of the museum guard, and his pokemon from their almost certain demise.

"Discharge!" Sam could be heard calling out over the massive panic of the museum.

"LUX!" He let forth an impressive electric arc which unfortunately failed to connect to a Xatu.

This crafty bird like psycic type ahd been giving Sam some trouble.

"Turtwig razor leaf!"

"Twig!" He let a leaf go, but it too was avoided.

"Ugh, darn." Sam sighed.

Then, from his strap, the pokeball containing Warubiaru unhinged itself, and fell straight to the ground.

"Woa-" Sam attempted to catch, but was distracted by the now attacking Xatu.

Then, in a flash of red, the potential psycic blast was blocked off by the enraged looking sand croc pokemon.

"Wa... ru... WA .... RU!" He glowed a red hue as he charged up his Rage. His anger had been slowly building since he had been captured, and he was finally sent over by the precence of his most hated enemy, psycic pokemon.

"Uh oh," Sam could only say.

The foolishly unphased Xatu was knocked out by a blow to the head.

*"WARUUUUU!"* he immediatly jumped away to beat on a nearby Claydol.

"Hm... i guess that works."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 13, 2011)

*Cirus Falls; Enter the Jackals*

*To be a human being means to possess a feeling of inferiority which constantly presses towards its own conquest. The greater the feeling of inferiority that has been experienced, the more powerful is the urge for conquest and the more violent the emotional agitation. ​*​-_Alfred Adler_​ *[Cirus Falls]*​
The Xatu squawks in pain for just a split second as it is knock cold. The enraged crocodile roars in defiance as it charges headlong toward another Mystic psychic Pok?mon. The Drowzee yowls in tremendous pain as the dark type beast locks it jaws into it's midsection. With little success the hypnosis Pok?mon struggles against the beast as it pounds away, but the Warubiaru violently shakes his head and tosses the small bipedal Pok?mon away like it was nothing more then a used chew toy. With a hard crack the small Pok?mon slams off a far wall and collapses to the ground. It struggles to stand, but its injuries are too great and it falls unconscious as the raging lizard charges another Pok?mon.

*Hoooooooooooooo!*​
As if paralyzed with fear the Mystic Grunts and trainers pause what they are doing, Shimshi the self proclaimed ring leader cries in fright as he pulls a small orb from an inner lining of his tuxedo. "Good luck kiddies!" he hastily shouts as he snaps the orb down onto the ground. An eruption of black smoke and wind spreads from the impact, and with that the weird trainer leaves Samuel on his own. The rest of the Mystic personnel panics, now leaderless they begin to run and break away. In the ensuing confusion a jet of red hot flame rockets though the opening that was created by the Elite's RPG. It slams into a fleeing Mystic grunt setting the poor man ablaze. He yells pitifully as the smell of burning flesh fills the area. 

The running mass of fire streaks past Violet, the sound of shattering glass heralds the grunts exit as he barrels through the front door. The shock of the moment is intruded upon as a low growl comes form the large hole in the wall. Standing with teeth bared and head lowered was a very viscous looking Houndoom. 



It's slick black fur seemed to stand on end as it's tongue rubbed across its teeth as it hissed and growled. Every so often a lick of flame would escape its lips to kiss the cooler air that surrounded it. The hounds spaded tail swung lightly in the air as it walked further into the room. With a howl the flaming Pok?mon fires another jet of flame in the air, Metang and Probass are hit hard by the attack with Gliscor just evading the attack. With the steel types distracted and the Gliscor on the run the area bombardment ended. Gabite, enraged, stomps around enticed by a strong opponent. But this was the worst thing this small land shark Pok?mon could have done. In the next instant a purple blur erupts from the ground wrapping the much smaller Pok?mon up. "Charr!" the snake hisses as it opens its hood. It's eyes meets Gabite and with a Glare it paralyzes its prey. 

* "How is it, that these reprobates were able to defeat my men?"* a low dark rumbling voice asks as a strangely dressed man enters into the building


----------



## Serp (Feb 15, 2011)

While the battle was raging, Violet Metagross and Ditto were busy blasting down enemy pokemon using psychic. Ditto using metagross's form and Violet using his Aura.

Sam was battling too on even ground with the rest. Until he released another pokemon that went wild.

"Sam you ok or need help taming that wildling?"

Violet said as the onslaught kept coming.

Saybalye was helping the professor for a pokemon with perfect vision and no weaknesses Saybalye had practically no downside as the professor could see as it helped him.


But then streaks of fire passed Violet and glass shattered a large Houndoom stood in the blaze. And a large snake pokemon errupted from the ground.

"I want me one of those." Violet said turning to see the voice that had enetered the room.

Violets eyes narrowed as they glanced over the mans body and his pokemon could feel it.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2011)

Dante was up and showered. He stood in front of the mirror pointed and winked at himself. He then went into his imagination, thinking he was battling the massive pokemon his dad told him about. He spoke to him on the phone about a massive Ghost he had seen in the cemetery and that one day he wanted Dante to catch it. Of course, no one else had seen this pokemon but Dante knew it existed.

Dangil the explorer. A man who would climb a mountain just because it was there. He loved pokemon but would not use them to do what a human could. Dangil would swim in stead of using Surf, he would climb instead of using Rock Climb, he would dig instead of using Dig. He could even move boulders and smash rocks! He helped those who needed help to get where they needed to go.

Dangil was called a superman but a year ago he disappeared. Dante knew he was somewhere past the Elite four and must be in trouble as he always sent him a stupid birthday card. He didn’t get one this year.

“Mom! I’m going to be the very best, like no-one ever was!” Dante announced to his mother at breakfast. “I shall conquer the pokemon league and find my father!”

Mio coughed as her coffee went down the wrong pipe and nearly fell off her seat. “Is…is…is that an…ambition??” she said almost with tears in her eyes. Dante, whenever he was asked what he wanted to do with his life would shrug and say that he would wait until he ‘found something’ “Dante! You better not be screwing with me because I swear if this is a prank I’ll hit you so hard that you’ll regress through two stages of evolution. I’ll..”

“Stop! Right there Mother!” Dante held out his hand and then looked at her with his grin. “I’m gonna find Dad, I’m gonna conquer the pokemon league and become champion AND I’ll do it stylishly! I got an appointment to pick up my new buddy.”

“I’m speechless. Make sure you’ve got your RUNNING SHOES and be sure to pick up your BIKE.”

“Why are you shouting those words?” Dante asked

“I’m not sure….but anyway, be safe. Don’t hit on any strange women. Be sure to call and…my god. After all the nagging for you to get a job…I can’t believe that you’re actually leaving.” Mio hugged Dante tightly. 

“Don’t worry mom, I’ll find Dad and you’ll definitely see me on TV!” Dante said 

“Yes, I just hope it’s for the right reasons.” Mio smirked. She sighed, knowing that when Dante had his mind set on something he always achieved it. “Go on now you goofy idiot. You’ll be late.” She said with a tear in her eye and letting go of her son.

Dante headed for the door and looked back dramatically. “Adios. Dante will…” at which point he got a book to the face

“Go! Get out of here you good for nothing idiot!” Mio growled and chased him out.

Dante laughed as he hopped on his bike and rode to Professor Pine’s lab to pick up his pokemon.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 22, 2011)

*Simon Benson ~ Pokemon Sanctuary, Sairu*​
The day at the lake would come to an end as well. Many more laughs, a few more fights followed but no one could really say that they did not have a good time. By now it was already dinner time, and everyone was supposed to get ready for it. Doshi and Lucas however said that before dinner Simon and Rin should come and speak to them. As Simon got dressed he noticed that it was getting a bit colder outside so he put a sweater over his black T-shirt.

"I wonder what they want to talk about..." His Axew looked at him, wondering what he meant as well. Simon knew that it would concern the crystals that he and Rin picked up at Argent Peak when they faced those suit guys. But so far, no one knew what they were good for, and Doshi seemed to not know anything about that mysterious Balthazar figure. Which was somewhat bad since the guy seemed to know a thing or two about them...

The majority of the pokemon were outside, some playing a bit, some sleeping. Blaziken, Charizard and Skarmory were all on the roof as Yuki's giant bird made circles around the Sanctuary. The blond looked outside for a moment, until he heard footsteps behind him. Turning around he saw his girlfriend, now not wearing his glasses, his eyes widened a bit at what stood only feet away. The blond girl with those big red eyes came around the corner in a new white dress, and she looked stunning. For a moment Axew covered his eyes and looked down, as his trainer used the moment that they had. He didn't have a chance to hug her ever since they got to this place. A soft whisper "I hate it here..." suggested that he wouldn't mind traveling with Rin once again, as he went closer and closer and wanted to kiss her foot steps could be heard behind them.

"RIN!!! Your father is calling you!" Jessie yelled out coming from behind the corner and spotted the pair, both of them red in their faces, looking down and shaking their heads, terrified that it might have been Doshi... "What does he want?" "Ow nothing... just to talk to you two hihihi..." With a sly smile on her face Jessie turned around, so see through that she didn't even have to tease them about it...


----------



## Ice Dragon (Feb 22, 2011)

*The Story begins in Artic Flora Town*

The sun shone through the window and right onto Lilith's face, her ice blue eyes shot open and she sat up. 

"Today is the day." she said rubbing her eyes. 

Lilith pushed her covers off and swung her feet off her bed and stood up. She began to stretch and bounce on the soles of her feet. Today was the day in any young pokemon lovers life that they dreamed of. The day they got their first pokemon, some of them journeyed away from home to challenge the league, some stayed at home and became breeders, some went from town to town to enter competitions. Lilith wanted to be like her dad was, he was a trainer, in his youth he challenged the league and fought the then elite four. In her eyes he was one of the best trainers in the world. He had to give up his dream about being the champion when her mom got sick. His days of adventuring were over, he had bigger responsibilities now, he had to take care of his daughter. As Lilith got older she could see two things when he looked at her, love and also a bit of resentment. She was the reason he had to gave up his dream, he never said anything to her but Lilith could tell there was some resentment.

Lilith walked over to the window and pulled the curtain and looked down into her yard. It didn't surprise her to see her father downstairs training already, he was up at the crack of dawn and came in when the sun was setting. She opened the window and the smell and sounds of morning wafted into her room along with. 

"Good work Feraligator!!!" she stuck her head out the window and called down to him 
"Today is the day!!" she said with a smile. 

He looked back up to her beaming, 

"Get down here darling, lets do our last morning workout together" he called back up. 

She nodded and ran to change her clothes putting on her belt that was made to carry poke balls for the first time. 

"Today is the day I set you free dad." she said to herself as she walked through the front door out into the yard.

Lilith walked over to her father and he put an arm around her and embraced her with a smile. 

"Everyone come out!" he said throwing all his pokeballs into the air. 

Feraligator was joined by Charizard, Electivire and Pigeot. They all came out and livened the place. She ran over and hugged them in turn. These were the pokemon she knew best. She had grown up with them. She did a quick morning session with her dad where they fought each other using his own pokemon in mock battles. 

"I think that's enough, you should have some breakfast and get going. I don't want you to get stuck with the last pokemon they have. It's always nice to have choices." he said as he recalled the pokemon. 

Lilith nodded and began to walk toward the gate, 

"Your journey begins today!!" he said to her as she walked through the gate
"See you later Dad!" she shouted over her shoulder as she ran down the street toward the professor's house.

She ran past the pokemon centre and the town's gym then made a left and sprinted up a small hill and there she was. Standing in front of the professor's house. She pushed the gate just as beads of sweat began to run down her face. The gate made a loud noise as it opened letting her into the yard. She walked up the steps and knocked on the door. 

*KNOCK KNOCK*


----------



## Burke (Feb 23, 2011)

Sam was tense, his hand clenched to a fist at the sight of gabite and the intimidating man standing before them.

He was about to call a command to help him out when Violet called out to Gliscor.

"Gliscor! Get it off him!" he commanded.

"Gleescoor!" It cried as swooped to the Arbok.

This arbok, not being one to take any unneeded injuries so early, uncoiled, and kicked off of Gabite, avoiding a strike. Gliscor then grabbed onto gabites shoulders with his claws and flew him back to the others where Gabite fell in a heap due to paralysis.

"Metang regroup!" He called out as the psycic type flew to him. Metagross too came to his own masters side, and joined Turtwig and Luxio. They, the pokemon and their masters, were all in impressve site.

Sam now wasnt even sure where Irving and moveset now were, but the Proffesor joined the boys with his Probass and his Klinklank. He looked sternly ahead.

"Identify yourself sir..."


----------



## Ice Dragon (Feb 23, 2011)

*At The Professor's house, my first Pokemon*

Lilith knocked on the door and stood waiting she was just catching her breath the run there was a nice warm up. A sleepy professor in his robe answered the door.

"No thank you I don't want any cookies." he said rubbing his eyes
"Well good because I don't have any cookies" Lilith said with a frown and an annoyed tone

The professors eyes bugged out of his head and he squinted as he looked at the girl

"Ahh Lily, I didn't expect anyone so early, it's...IT'S ALREADY THIS LATE!!!" he shouted

He slammed the door in her face and Lilith could hear things dropping and moving around inside. She sighed and took a step back from the door, she heard the noise of the gate opening and she turned around to see a boy about her age. He nodded at her and just walked right up to the door and went inside. Lilith shrugged and followed him in 

"Jeez uncle, you overslept again because you stayed up late didn't you?" the body said

He began to pick up things off the floor and help to tidy up the place he looked over at Lilith and smiled

"You can have a seat anywhere you can find, we'll be with you in a second"

She nodded and walked over toward a chair then thought better of it and stood up next to it. With the boy's help the place was ready for humans pretty quickly. 

"Nothing works properly in this town other than the pokecenter, everyone is kinda related to the gym leader and he's a huge bum"

Lilith said remembering her meeting with Ao Kiji, her dad knew him from a long time ago supposedly they started their journey around the same time. It was cool being from a gym town because of all the people you saw passing through. It was also annoying because no one could challenge the gym leader right off so that meant they would have to come back home before they could go to the pokemon league. 

"OK Lily I'm ready" the professor said

She walked over to him, he sat behind a table with a box with three pokeballs in it and a pokedex next to it. 

"OK, I'm sure you know the drill, these are the three choices you have Turtwig, Chimchar and Piplup" he said
"You know what those pokemon are right?" he asked

Lilith nodded, she had done a lot of research and a long time ago she decided she would choose Piplup, she reached out for Piplup's pokeball and picked it up. 

"Good choice, most people that start off in Artic Flora pick the fire pokemon. I know you know which type your dad chose" he said with a smile

Lilith threw the ball

"Come on out Piplup!" she said

Piplup came out of the ball and looked around the room then it's eyes landed on Lilith

"Piiiiiiiiiiiiiipppppp" it cried and sprang toward her. 

She caught it and looked down at it, Piplup squirmed around making happy noises the whole time. 

"Lively one huh?" the professor asked

Lilith nodded she didn't think her first pokemon would be so lively. Piplup ran up and down jumping around making noises. 

"This is going to be a nightmare to train this thing" Lilith said to herself

Suddenly there was a sound from the back of the house, a loud crash and the cries of pokemon.

"It's back again uncle" the boy said
"Everytime it comes here I have hurt pokemon and damage to fix"
"What's that?" Lilith asked
"A Growlithe from the woods in the back of my house" the professor said running past Lilith out the back door.

Lilith looked at Piplup and smiled

"Hey Piplup you ready for your first pokemon battle?" Lilith asked with a smile
"Pip LUP!" the small pokemon answered and followed Lilith out the back door.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 23, 2011)

Dante reached the pokemon research centre and burst through the doors. ?Dante. Has Arrived!? 

There was nobody there, but Dante held his pose for a good 30 seconds before releasing it. ?Ugh, that was a waste of a perfectly good entrance.? He scowled and looked at the note on the table.

?Please do not touch the red button.?

Dante then proceeded to look for the red button. He found it at a strange looking chamber. The button was large and Dante stared at it. There was a big ?DO NOT PRESS? sign on it.

?Push me Push me Push me Push me Push me Push me Push me Push me? is all Dante could see.

 He looked at his fist and uncurled his index finger which began it?s journey to the red button, pulled by some unknown force that could not be resisted. He wondered what it would do. A self destruct button? A button that teleported him to an alternate dimension that made him think that everyone was dead but it was in fact an elaborate game show? Or maybe it was a button which made him The most Powerful Man in the Universe!  Dante?s finger went closer to the button as he edged it forward. Maybe he?d get a harem, or become a embodied with superpowers or?.

?STOP!!? a voice shouted from behind him

?Never! I shall have my superpowers and my women!? Dante said and pressed the button, waiting to be showered with awesomeness. Instead his world was surrounded by darkness and then a flash of white and back in the lab.

?What just happened?? Dante asked looking around assuming a fake kung fu stance

?Ugh. It?s my pet project.? The old man in the white coat said. ?I?ve been thinking that pokemon can travel in tiny little balls so why can?t humans? You know, it would be great if we could all travel or sleep in little pokeballs. Unfortunately I?ve not been able to get it right hence why you were trapped momentarily in a pokeball.? He explained. ?It starts off well, your whole body shrinks and goes into the small little pokeball but it doesn?t stay that way and the body simply breaks out of the ball after 5 seconds.?

Dante shook his head as he stared at the small container. ?You have cameras here right? Can I see what happened?? he said wide eyed, realising something.

?Yes, of course.? The professor led him to a giant screen and Dante?s eyes sparkled as he saw himself being trapped in the pokeball and then breaking out. 

?That?that is?the best entrance ever!!? Dante shouted in delight. ?I must have this! And a pokemon too!?

?A pokemon..? Oh you?re Dante aren?t you? You?ve got that appointment to get a starter pokemon.? the professor said looking at him, ?Well I?m not sure the human pokeball is safe for you to use. I still need to research it, but you?ll be the first person I send one to once I?m sure its safe.?

?Awesome!? Dante clicked his finger and pointed at the professor whilst looking at the TV screen watching himself do it.

?Um?yes? quite. So I can guess what type of pokemon you?d like. A Fire type would suit you well.? The professor went to the screen and pressed a button. A few pokemon came up. One was a little monkey, another was little dragon type thing, but Dante saw the little mouse and nodded his head.

?That guy.? He said pointing to the cute mouse.

?Oh? I would have thought you would have chosen the charmander.?

?Nope. I got a good feeling about this little guy and I always trust my gut.? Dante said thumping his chest.

?That?s admirable, but next time if your gut tells you to push a giant button that says ?Do Not Push?, I?d listen to your head and not push it.? The professor said with a smile. He then tapped on the keyboard and a cylinder came up from the ground to reveal a pokeball. There was a blinding flash and then out came a bewildered looking Cyndaquil.

?Cynd?? it said looking at the two

?Aha! There you are my most bodacious dude, my partner for the travels ahead. Will you join me? Join me in adventure? Join me in spreading stylishness across the globe whilst looking for my father. With you by my side I feel we can light the world ablaze with awesomeness. So Will you join me little guy?? Dante said.

The Cyndaquil?s eyes followed Dante in awe as he pranced about. It clapped its little paws together and nodded his head in delight at the final question. ?Cynda Cyndaquil!!? he said and hopped onto Dante?s shoulder.

?Well your gut seems to be right about him. I?m sure the other two would have?well let?s just say the sprinkler system would have gone off.? The professor laughed.

Dante was too busy spinning as he developed a new pose. ?Cyndaquil! Has Arrived!? he said as the pokemon sat atop his palm which was thrust into the air over Dante?s head.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Feb 24, 2011)

*The First Battle, Water and Fire clash*

Lilith and Piplup bolted through the door, the professor and his nephew were already outside. The wild growlithe looked at all of them and growled. It turned toward them and howled

"Groowwllllllliiiiiithhhe" 

Lilith wasn't intimidated by that though

"Don't let him intimidate you Piplup you have the advantage here" Lilith said confidently 

Piplup responded and walked forward, the Growlithe opened it's mouth and a cloud of fire flew toward Piplup

"This is easy, that's an ember attack. Use Watergun and close your beak so it sprays" Lilith said

Piplup did as it was instructed and the attacks met causing a small explosion of steam and water was tossed into the air

"Good job Piplup follow up with another water gun" 

Growlithe saw the stream of water headed toward it and it's front paws began to move furiously and it disappeared under ground. The stream of water hit the ground harmlessly. Piplup turned to look at Lilith with a confused face

"Keep quiet he has to come back up get read to use your Peck attack" Lilith instructed

The Growlithe erupted from underneth Piplup knocking it backward, Piplup cried out as it hit the ground. The Growlithe barreled toward Piplup full tilt

"Come on Piplup, you're ok here he comes Water Gun right now"

Piplip stood up and used water gun it slammed into Growlithe catching him fully knocking him back. There was some steam coming off it's body it got back to it's feet and growled at Lilith

"Here use this" the professor yelled and threw her something

She caught it out of the air and looked at it, it was a pokeball. The thought of catching the growlithe had never crossed her mind. She pressed the button on it and threw it toward the weakened pokemon. It hit the growlithe on it's head and a read beam shot out encompassing the dazed pokemon. The ball seemed to consumed the red light and fell to the ground. It rocked a few times then it stopped moving. 

"You did it girl" the professor shouted jumping up and down

Lilith was a little shocked that was the first pokemon she caught, she didn't plan on it going this way. She walked over to the pokeball and picked it up.

"Come out growlithe" she said 

The ball opened up and a tired growlithe popped out, it growled at her and when she reached out to touch it it bared it's teeth and tried to bite her. She sighed, she had heard about things like this. 

"It doesn't respect you"
"Looks like I have my work cut out for me" she said
"Return" 

She held out the two balls and beams shot out encompassing both Piplup and Growlithe. She put them both on her belt and turned to see the professor and his nephew looking at her.

"Looks like your journey started quicker than you thought it would" the professor said with a smirk

He handed her four more pokeballs which she secured on her belt along with the other two.

"Thanks for everything" she said 
"I'll need to carry these guys to the pokecenter then head home and tell my day what happened"

She bid them good bye and walked through the house her mid racing, she already had two pokemon. She smiled to herself both of them trouble cases in their own right she would have a lot of work to do.

"First stop the pokecenter, I can't show dad beat up pokemon after all" she said with a smile


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 28, 2011)

*Yukiotoko Asasume ~ Pokemon Sanctuary, Sairu​*
The day went fast for Yuki, even though 'Marvin' kept trying to send her into a depression with him.  A raichu got into the house, with a black and red egg tied to it with a large leaf.  Refusing to let Doshi have it, he kept it with him, trying to find a good person to give it to.

Yuki stands in front of a mirror after getting dressed, holding her glasses infront of her face, then pulling them off, squinting.  The dark haired girl wore a black tank top, a pair of somewhat baggy jeans, with her hair tied up in a ponytail.  She had a necklace around her neck, a silver chain with a gold heart on it.  She walks out of the room, with her glasses on, walking and standing beside Nick's room, hearing him sing in there.

?I would go through all this pain, Take a bullet straight through my brain, Yes, I would die for ya baby.? He sings, getting his sweatshirt on.  ?But you won't do the same.? He finishes, shaking his body out, then putting his hands in his pockets, beginning to walk out.  Yuki takes her glasses off quickly, then starts to walk away from his room.  Slowly getting faster with each step, vaguely Yuki heard Jessie say something. 

The girl bumps into a blonde figure standing in the hall, knocking them into the other blonde.  Putting on her glasses so she could see, Yuki found herself about to slide face first down a flight of stairs.  Feeling an arm wrap around her stomach, the girl tensed, but felt herself being pulled up by the Knickerbocker that she was attached to.

?Thank you Nick.? Yuki says, looking at him, hugging him tightly, she smiles, ?And yes, I would do the same.?she says, in Nick's case cryptically, but she knew what she meant.

?We've got a pair of unexpected Visitors.? Zeke says drowsily as he passes the staircase.

?Whe're's my Mister Snuffleupagus!?? A female voice asked, followed by a male chuckle.

?Oh dear god.? Nick says horrified at the voice.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 28, 2011)

Dante and Cyndaquil said their goodbyes, with Dante receiving a pokedex and a pokewatch. Dante boldly made his way out towards the first patch of tall grass. Cyndaquil looked on timidly.

“Huh? Oh you a bit nervous huh?” Dante sat cross legged in front of the little guy, who nodded. The flame on his back was almost like a candle. “And a bit depressed. Well no need to worry dude, we got this. With my sense of style and your moves….hmm, that’s a point, I don’t know what you can do. OK so show me!”

Cyndaquil kicked the dirt on the ground meekly. “Cynda Cynd…”

“Shy?!” Dante laughed, “What you got to be shy about? I chose you! After all the other pokemon, you’re the best looking and the one that is easily the most stylish. Look at me, am I not just the best looking thing you’ve ever seen? You and I, we’re the same little dude and we gotta show the world just how awesome we are!” Dante was now on his feet, throwing coat back and pointed to the sky.

Cyndaquil’s eyes sparkled with amazement at Dante and he clutched his fists and nodded with determination. 

“Cyndaquil!”

Dante rubbed his chin and raised his eyebrow as Cyndaquil showed Dante all his moves. “Awesome!” he said as he saw Smokescreen, Aerial Ace and Ember. “Little dude, you got the style of a 1st rate style guru. So let me teach you how to use them!”

“Cynda?” he said cocking his head to the side.

“First use Smokescreen, then ember then aerial ace!” Dante shouted enthusiastically, getting out a video camera. Cyndaquil froze and stared at the camera, “You’re a superstar dude and this is our grand entrance! When we get some more pokemon and when you get some more moves we’ll make it even more awesome!”

Cyndaquil just couldn’t help but be taken in by Dante’s unbridled enthusiasm, and made a huge wall of black smoke appear, then within the smoke was a large fire that shot out, punching a hole through the smoke, then Aerial ace used to emerge from the smoke at high speeds.

“Right on dude!” he extended his hand for cyndaquil to ‘give him 5’ but the little pokemon just sniffed it. Dante laughed and rubbed his head. “We still got a few things to teach you but you got all the makings of a world class superstar!”

As they caused their ruckus a Quagsire lazily watched them from a river bank. Dante spotted him. “Aha! Our first wild pokemon!” he looked at it and at cyndaquil.  “That’s a water type I think. I ain’t no genius but I know water plus fire don’t mix. What do you say? You wanna give it a shot?” Dante asked

Cyndaquil nodded in determination, the flame on his back growing big. “Hey! So you like to battle huh? Cool, ok, so let’s see what you got!”

Cyndaquil jumped in front of the Quagsire who nodded. Having seen the introduction, Quagsie decided to do one himself. He jumped in the air, threw down an ice beam on the ground and was about to do another  move, when his tail got stuck in a tree branch, he spun in the air, crashed head first onto a rock. He stood up, dazed took a step and ended up on his ice beam path, slipped and once again landed head first into the rock, at which point he fell unconscious.

Dante and Cyndaquil looked at each other. “D…does that count? I mean….we were technically in a battle right?” Cyndaquil looked up at him and shrugged its shoulders.

“Nah! It was nowhere near stylish enough right! We gotta beat it fair and square. Come on, let’s take it back to the pokemon centre, that looks like two really bad knocks to the head."

With that, Dante hoisted the big pokemon over his shoulder and carried him to the centre.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2011)

*Rin...*

The blonde couldn't help letting a soft groan escape her as her stepsister appeared and the look on her face told Rin volumes.  'Great...' she thought and sighed letting her head fall against Simon's shoulder.  “What could they possibly want to talk to us about?”  Rin knew her father could be over protective especially after losing Rin's mother and his best friend, Yuki's father.  She just hoped it wouldn't be overly embarrassing and not done in front of too many people.

“We better hurry.  Don't want to keep them waiting...”  Rin straightened up and gave Simon a smile just as someone slammed into her, knocking her straight into her boyfriend and making their lips collide.  “Oh...uh...”  Rin blushed slightly as she giggled.  'Thanks Yuki...' She thought looking past Simon at the receding figure of her sister.  “We better go...”  the girl grabbed the blonde's hand and moved down the hallway, past Nick and Yuki and toward where she assumed her father would be.  'Who is that?' Rin wondered at hearing voices but not recognizing them dismissed it, more concerned with what lay ahead of them.  

Approaching the door to the little den, Rin took a deep breath and dropped Simon's hand.  She knocked quietly then opened the door and peeked in.  “Daddy?  You wanted to talk to us?”  she then stepped into the room.


*Nick...*

“Oh dear god...”  Nick says in a horrified voice.  'How did they find me?' his eyes were wide and he took each step of the stairs like he was going to his own execution.  “Where...how did...”  he couldn't articulate a sentence and only stood staring at his siblings.

“Thanks for the big welcome Mr.  Snuffleupagus!” Amber's statement dripped with sarcasm before she laughed and jumped into Nick's arms expecting a hug but only getting a bit of movement in response.  Laughing she pulled back and patted his cheek.  “Does this sound familiar?  Mommy!  Guess what I am staying in this big mansion with this girl I love.”  Her voice was high and sounded like a young child.

“I didn't say that...”  He growled, his face redder than than a pokeball.  “I told Mom where I was but I didn't mean for you to come here.  I don't believe you were invited.”

“It is a sanctuary.  Anybody can come here.”  Zeke said before taking a bite from the sandwich he had grabbed from the fridge.  He could tell very quickly that she was tormenting but it wasn't in a way that was similar to his stepsisters, he then moved out of the room to another part of the house.

“Thanks Zeke.”  Nick groaned not appreciating the man's help.

“Yeah we are just stopping by for a bit of rest.  Don't worry.”  Shard said leaning against the wall and nodding toward Yuki.

“Yeah, don't get your knickers in a  bunch.”  Amber stuck her tongue out and laughed before wiggling her fingers in a 'Hello' to Yuki.  “Who was that guy by the way?  He looked familiar...”


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 10, 2011)

*Kenji*

Kenji woke up to the light coming out of his window. Kenji stretched and yawned and slammed back down upon his pillows. His room was littered with posters and paper filled with notes and Pokemon. "Honey! Time to wake up!" Kenji rolled onto his side, "I don't wanna! Just a little longer!" His mom walked in and threw his heavy backpack on him. "Ooouuucccchhh." Kenji snuggled into his pillow some more. "What do you want?" His mother smiled and clasped her hands together next to her face, "I came in here to say happy birth-day son." "Thanks mom. Now tell me in an hour or two." His mother's face turned into a frown, "WAKE UP!!!!!" She pulled the sheets from underneath him until he hit the floor with a loud thud. "You need to go pick up your Pokemon from the Professor." She metronomes her finger from left to right. "He has brought special Pokemon just for you because you are the only kid left in this forsaken town." "Is it because all the people here are really old?" An imaginary arrow flew through the air and struck her heart, OLD? She stomped on his back, "go get your Pokemon or you won't ever get it until you get out of the hospital!" "Agghhh!!!!" 

Soon after Kenji got ready he walked out of the front door with his backpack strapped on. "I'll be right back to show you which one I got!" "Alright choose wisely son." His mother waved back. Kenji closed the door behind him and began to walk forward to the lab to get his new Pokemon. "I wonder what mom meant by special? Are they a different color like some trainer's Pokemon seen on television? Ahh that'd be kinda cool." Kenji waved at all the old people he knew in town and kept walking to the lab to get his Pokemon.

Kenji walked through the front door to see the professor working on a machine. "Oh, why won't this old thing work?" "Professor?" A zap scared him, "Agghh! Oh... Hey Kenji. Here for your Pokemon?" "Yeah. Bring'm on out." The professor left and walked right back motioning Kenji to follow. Kenji walked into the other room with him and saw a strange capsule device holding three pokeballs within it. "So what now?" "Hold on." The professor hit it with his fist and it opened. "Here are three pokeballs. Choose either squirtle, bulbasaur, or charmander. They all have special patterns on them that I think you would like!" "I'll take charmander. I was attracted towards that fire type ever since I saw it on a infomercial on the television." The professor nodded and grabbed the ball and handed it to Kenji. "I'll give you one pokeball and a pokedex. Have fun traveling." The professor shooed him out of the doors and Kenji began walking home.

"Hey mom! Here is my new Pokemon!" Kenji's mom ran the room, "let me see!" Kenji raised the pokeball and the charmander was then freed. It was quiet and obedient. "Ooooo. I never had a Pokemon. Your lucky kid. Now I love you! I'll let you eat, but then you have to start you journey!" She gave him a bag lunch and shooed him out of the door. "Have fun!" Kenji looked a bit perplexed. "Uhh ok... Come on Charmander." The Pokemon nodded and began to follow him down the winding roads.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yuki, Sairu Pokemon Sanctuary...*​
The familiar dark haired girl carried a crate filled with supplies for the sanctuary, along with her faithful companion Kip.  Her medium length raven hair tied up as she struggled with her half of the box.  It had been two weeks since the Asasume family and the Benson family all went away on their own adventures.  Yuki volunteered to stay with the Sanctuary, without her consent, so did Nick.

_*One week ago...*

?Hey Yuki!  Whatcha painting?? Nick asks, leaning over Yuki's shoulder to see what she was drawing.

?The pokemon that I had battled.? Yuki replies, twirling her paintbrush in her fingers.

?Ooohh!  Let me help!? Nick says, reaching over, knocking over Yuki's canvas, spilling the paint all over her canvas.

?NICK!  You clumsy, shorts obsessed, little doofus!? Yuki screams at the young man, hands balled into fists.  

?I was just trying to help!? Nick says, cringing just slightly.

?Don't!  Just don't!  Whatever I do, you always seem to make it worse!  I hate the way you talk to me, I hate that stupid nickname you gave me, I hate a lot of things!  But you know what I hate worst!?  Those stupid shorts of yours!  So just take those prissy little knickers and go!? Yuki rages, growling and picking up the now ruined art.

?Yeah?  I don't need you either.? Nick growls, storming away, mumbling something under his breath.

*Now...*_

?Swamp.  Swampert?? Kip questions, taking the entire crate from the girl.

"Kip...Thank you.  I've been kinda out of it for the last week or so...Kinda feel...like I want to curl myself into a ball and die honestly.?

?Swa.  Swampert. Pert, swamp.? Kip lectures, holding the large crate over her head easily.

?I know Kip, and I won't do it.?

?Swamp??

?Yes Kip.?

?Swampert.? Kip nods as a Roar echos through the estate from outside the protective wall.  Embers float in the air like a mid-winter dusting of snow, Yuki runs around to see what may be standing on the other side, as Kip sets the crate down.  A large dog-like pokemon sits nearby, a familiar creature for Yuki.

?Entei...? Yuki says, glaring at the beast, ?What do you want?? she asks, her voice emotionless, seemingly deadened.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 18, 2011)

*End of the Line*

"The healthy man does not torture others. Generally it is the tortured who turn into torturers."​​_-Carl Jung​__​_​​
*[2 ? Months Later,  Domino City Broadcast Station]​*
A man in a off blue suit sits behind a large semi-circle desk. He fiddles with his graying hair as the camera man holds up his left hand denoting the time left before the broadcast begins. The older man, clearly an anchor, eyes narrow as he pulls himself into place, and whist his suit rustles gently he adjust his tie as the red light on the large box camera flashes on.  The man smiles as he taps the papers in his hands on the desk . 

?Good morning people of Sairu.? he says chipperly and full of life. ?It is I, Jerry Amerson, your ace anchor with your daily morning news.? He adds with gusto as he flips the papers over in his hands. Looking down briefly he reads the first few lines of the first story to himself.  ?Starting this mornings news, is the peace that the whole region has came unto, it has been more then two months since the brutal attacks by unknown assailants on the port city of Sea Foam City, Power Station Safari Zone , and at smaller local areas. The perpetrations are still at large and the Pok?mon League has offered a large $1,000,000 dollar reward for any information that might lead to the capture of the people responsible.? he says as he pulls his gaze from the camera back down to the papers in his hand. Flipping another page the tech people pull the screen to the side and a picture of a park with a statue being  erected flashes beside Jerry?s head.  ?Today the statute commemorating Professor Douglas ________ of Cirrus Falls. If you fine people recall, he was killed protecting people in the attack on Cirrus Falls Museum two months a??..?

*♪ Breaking your teeth on the hard life coming, show your scars. Cutting your feet on the hard earth running, show your scars. Breaking your life. Broken, Beat and Scarred. But we die Hard.♪​*_​_​
*[2 ? Months Ago, Cirrus Falls]*​

The battle was going rather poorly. The museum was in a critical state as the toxic flames were slowly starting to consume more of the highly damaged structure. Douglas saw this and was worried, this man that had identified himself simply as the Jackal was far more evil then the Mystic/Black Hand Trainers that they had been fighting to this point. His Pok?mon were on a whole other level as well. The Professor had seen this type of Power and Control in the Elite Four, this wasn?t good for anyone, a trainer of this caliber was a bad omen for the whole Region, ?Beheeyem! Use Psychic, clear the area of this poisonous flame!? he shouts. With a flash the Pok?mon?s eyes glow a pale white as it forcefully snuffs the flames that Jackal had set into motion. But from the clearing smoke the Arbok?s purple tail cuts into the light. The Slam attack just misses the professor?s Beheeyem and smashes a decent sized impression into the floor of the Museum. * ?Such a troublesome person you are professor.?* Jackal growls as he wraps his hand around another of the Pok?balls that lined his neck. ?No you Don?t!? Sam cries ?Metang, stop him!? the young boy adds with fervor as his hand stretches out and points. * ?Foolish child.?* Jackal mumbles angrily as he leaps back as Metang slams into ground just missing his intended target. ?HOOOOOOOOOU!? the dark dog howls as it leaps atop the recovering steel type. Wicked flames lick at the air as the dog scratches at the iron like hide as a funnel of flame swirls deep in the back of the hound?s throat. 


With another  searing howl the Fireblast is unleashed. Metang chimes in pain as Houndoom leaps from the flames that rocked the steel Pok?mon?s back. * ?Arbok, show that foolish child what it means to face down the wrath of the Wastes, Poison Fang! * Jackal orders with little emotion. ?Charboka!? the large snake Pok?mon hisses as it darts toward the boy. Such a cruel order from an equally cruel trainer. But Samuel started it. The Arbok was quick, Sam sill distracted by the attack his Metang received was ill prepared to avoid the blow. With a sickening crunch the fangs meet flesh. Douglas winces in pain as a more then needed dose of poison is poured into his blood stream. With a motion of its head the Arbok picks the full grown adult off the ground and tosses him away like a child?s doll. With a slamming skid the poor man comes to a rest across form a beaten security guard. Struggeling once or twice as Sam makes a break for his side he calls to his Beheeyem. ?Get them to safety, no. Don?t. Just get them to safety. NOW!? Douglas shouts. His Beheeyem pauses. Looking over to Sam and the security as Sam ran toward them it almost seemed to sigh.   ?Yem..? it says in a monotone way. Its eyes glow as Sam tries to dispute the professor?s choice, but it was too late. With a flash of light the unconscious security. Sam. Moveset. Irvin and all their Pok?mon vanish in a blur of colors. ?You might not believe me, but those young boys are our future.? Douglas says defiantly as Jackal approaches him. * ?They can run. But that matters little. I was never here for them.?** Jackal says as he pulls the ornate blade form the scabbard on his side. It sing sweetly as it is pulled out.  ?But, I suppose you knew that already. The crystal will be ours and there is nothing you can remotely do to stop Nickola. Now, allow me to end your suffering.? Jackal adds as he kneels down to the professor. 

A grunt leaves the man as the golden blade is pushed deep into his body,  ?From the sands we are born, and unto the sands we shall return.? Jackal recites, an ancient rite that was passed down through his people. He then gently lays the professor on the ground.  ?Lets go.? Jackal growls as he walks toward the entrance to the basement. 

[A short while later]​
The large reinforced door that guarded Samuel?s parents and the crystal starts to violently shake as thbe sounds of attacks can be heard slamming off its surface. ?I hope Sam is alright.?  Kim says as the door begins to buckle. ?I sure he is fine.? Sherman reassures, ?We have our own problems at the moment.? He adds as the sound of tearing steel can he heard. ?Gatrrrrr!? a gruff sounding Feraligatr roars as the door slams to the ground. With heavy steps the aquatic beast steps into the room. Its jaws snap angrily as Jackal is not too far behind.  ?Not more trash, but I suppose it is what it is.? Jackal says as his eyes peer through the holes in his mask. Kim nor Sherman says a word the just ready their Pok?balls, they would not give up this crystal without a fight. 

 ?How tiring.? a voice echoes. Then from a ripple directly behind Sam?s parents William steps through.  ?We are to return to base, Jackal.? William adds as he touches the case between the two trainers. Despite their best efforts the two can hardly move as William keeps them in place with his powers. As the box vanishes in a haze of colors Violet appears in a similar fashion to William. The two boys look at one another briefly, but then as quickly as he popped in, Violet grabs Sam?s parents by an arm and vanishes in a blur.  ?Entertaining, let us leave this place.? William adds as he ushers Jackal through the portal he creates. As he steps through a multitude of Electrode bounce out and flash white. 

[ Present Day; Domino City]​​
?The ceremony will be held at noo?? Jerry is interrupted as a static pop cuts through the air.  ?That is quite fascinating, but do please shut up. I have designated this time as mine.? a voice echoes through the audio system. ?Who dare interrupt my broadcast!?   Jerry screams as he stands. A sly laugh comes over the speakers as the views at home see the news rooms image being pushed aside by a gloved hand. In a dimly lit room a man dressed in a white suite can now be seen clearly, his glasses glare in the light.  ?Good morning people of the Sairu region and the world.? Nickola says with a grin.*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 24, 2011)

*Turn Back the Hands of Time, an Old Adventure Anew*

Time is a flow, much like a stream. And though most of the time it flows forward, there are those rare instances where time can pause and even flow backwards. In this light as the curtain falls on the current chapter of this story we take a moment to pause and reflect on what we have been through. Now as the darkness of time around you closes in, close your eyes and prepare yourselves for a new adventure that has already came to past. 

*[Unknown Location]*​
*TICK, TICK, TICK*​
You awaken and find yourself seemingly floating in a vast ocean of darkness. The achy feeling of that sleepy tingle feels yours body as if it was completely asleep and just awakening. As your senses return to you, you begin to search the darkness for others, friends. Family. Anything. At first you see nothing and hear the strong ticking of a clock, though one cannot be seen. But in the vast darkness of this seemingly timeless expanse you see a lone figure standing in the distance and the once prominent ticking slows and seems to somewhat fade. A glimmer of hope overtakes you. Without thinking you start to run toward this figure, perhaps they know where you are, or even what is going on. But as you run you feel nothing. Looking down you see nothing. Not a hand, foot or even a body. Breath gets caught in your throat as you look back up, what was going on. You can feel the sweat on your face, but cannot do anything to remove the sensation of if. 

 *"Welcome weary travelers, to my humble abode."* a voice echoes pulling your attention forward, the figure that was standing so far in the distance was now directly in front of you.  It was stand with its back to you, staring off into the dark horizon before it. Its body was round and pink. A red and white ruff hung around its neck, while a shell like feature rested on its head like a crown, in its outstretched left hand was a golden pocket watch. You blink once or twice, taking in what the strange creature had spoken, wait. Did it say travelers? In that instant though you could see nothing you feel the presence of more people, much like yourself. -Tick, Tick, Tick- the pocket watch in the Pok?mon's grasp slows and dulls even more bringing your attention back to your humble host. 

 *"Don't worry, you are in the company of friends."* the Pok?mon says in a regal tone as it clamps its fist closed on the pocket watch with a snap. As it pulls the time piece to its back you try to speak, ask what is going on, but nothing comes out, as if your voice was just as froze in this limbo as you were.  *"Don not fret young ones, you will get used to this, shapeless consciousness is hard to get used to, I can hear your thoughts, so think as you would normally speak."* the Slowking says as he slowly turns to face you.



 *"As you can see, I am a Slowking, and your humble host for the short time I have summoned you here."* it says as it completely turns to face you. * "Good questions indeed my dear trainers. Why you are here is at the center of your summoning. Not all is as it seems in your world. Even in the turmoil it is in now."* the Slowking replies as if answering one of the trainers with you.  *"I can only assure you one thing, what you are about to witness was never to be known. Was never to come to light. In essence I am breaking many rules to give you insight to a big threat that looms in the very near future for your world."* The Slowking says as it rocks back and forth. Concern falls over you as the Pok?mon speaks, just at sound you can tell how serious Slowking is as he seems to choose his words very carefully.

 *"Though I cannot tell you whom is behind what you are about to learn, I can tell you that Pok?mon in your lives are the ones that fended off this threat. And it is through those Pok?mon eyes that you will see this adventure unfold."* the Slowking says looking away as if he has spoken too much.  *"Need not fret, I have gained some freedom to tell a story that must be told, and no. Though you will be there, these events are in the past and have been told. You are along for the ride, and cannot change what has already happened."* the Slowking says as if directly answering a serious question. 

 *"Seems I have kept you all here past the time allotted."* the Slowking states as it pulls its right arm out. In its grasp the once golden pocket watch is now a shimmering silver, and its thumb rests on the buttoned crown at its top.  *"When you awaken again you will be back on earth in Seafoam."* he says,  *"Yes that is right, the night before most of you sailed to Condor. Once back you will meet my Envoy."* the Slowking says as he presses the button. With a thunderous pulse your world falls back into darkness......

*[Seafoam; Five Months Ago]*​
It is a mild tempered night, and all seems well as a small ripple appears in the warm evening air. As the world seemingly gains a blue hue a ripple in space and time happens. As the humans below slowly grind to a halt, all that is left in the waking world is the Pok?mon. A shy cry echoes from the ripple as a small light green creature flies from within.



This is Celebi, and she is the Envoy that the Slowking spoke of. What she has to say is important, but first you have to follow her to the local Gym on the beach of this port town. Good luck my fellow Pok?mon.....


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 10, 2011)

*Bulbasaur I choose you!*

Domino city was as busy as usual however today wasn't your usual day as John Valentine pushed through crowds and across roads to reach the local pokemon lab run by professor Yusei Fudo. He continued his way through the city toward the lab which was at the east most end of Domino city. Of coruse he was using alleyways, shortcuts and anything else he could use to shorten the time it would take to get his first pokemon. He knew the city like the back of his hand he had to to survive as an orphan in this city.

5 minutes later there it was the Domino city Pokemon laboratory. It was a two story building with large gardens in front and back where pokemon could be seen running of all kinds. John made his way up to the door and hit the door bell. He had met professter Fudo on some occasions when the man walked about the city so they were well aquainted. When the relatively young professor in his early 20s with spiked black hair in a lab coat opened the door he smiled and spoke.

"I was wondering when you would finally come for a Pokemon." Professor Fudo himself was an orphan from a very young age so the two understood each other and had had discussions during their various meetings and so didn't need to ask about the rags John called clothes. " Come in, the pokemon are in the far room." They wen in and John looked around marvaling at all the technology in the lab. "You excited."

"Yes this is the day I take the first steps towards making my dream of becoming a pokemon master a reality." Said the excited young Orphan as he walked into the room with the Pokemon in it behind Professor Fudo. He had heard from the professor that this lab had the starter pokemon of the Kanto region available so he wasn't surprised to see the fire lizard Charmander, the turtle Squirtle and the plant Bulbasaur. What he was surprised to see however was that Squirtle was seemingly mocking Bulbasaur who remained in the corner of the room away from the other two. When Bulbasaur tried to attack Squirtle he recieved an ember attack from Charmander who seemed to be in on it two.

"Oh not again," sighed the professor as he had had to break up the three several times in the past and it was starting to agitate him. John spoke.

"I take it Bulbasaur is a loner," he observed as Bulbasaur got up from the attack and went back to his corner while Squirtle and Charmander lind up in front of John excitedly. "Does that happen often? He asked directing the question at the professor. Professor Fudo responded.

"Yeah, sadly you see Bulbasaur found out in the wilderness outside Domino cityalone pesumeably abandoned by it's previous trainer, ever since then it took to itself and because of that the other pokemon in the lab started to pick on him for being a loner." John's eyes widened as he listened to the professor's story and then they becam transfixed on Bulbasaur as he had seemingly at that moment made his decision.

"What kind of person could do that to a Pokemon." John said as he began to walk slowly toward Bulbasaur before kneeling down to bring himself closer to Balbasaur's level and started speaking again."You felt betrayed didn't you, wish I could say I know how you feel but I don't, I never knew my parents but I do know what it's like to be alone. You might think it's better that way but you're wrong. Take it from me it you will only be letting the trainer who abandoned you win by remaining alone and feeling useless the rest of you." Bulbasaur stared at John wide-eyed obviously seeing the truh behind his words. He was even more shocked when he heard what John had to say next.

"So we'll show him how far from useless we are. We'll show the world. Bulbasaur I choose you to be my first pokemon if you'll accept." Bulbasaur as well as Charmander and Squirtle stared at John completely astonished at his decision while professor Fudo just smiled at the young boy's words and thought to himself. "Yes you two will show the world that there is nothing that is useless." Bulbasaur finally nodded his head and John jumped ecstatic that he agreed.

"Well John allow me to present you with Bulbasaur's ball, five extra pokeballs and a pokedex to take with you on your journey." Said Professor Fudo as he grabbed the 6 red, round balls and the red rectangular device known as the pokex from a table in the middle of the room and brought them over to John. He could tell Bulbasaur's from the leaf symbol on top of it. He poketed the pokedex and he other 5 pokeballs before looking down at Bulbasaur.

"Well," he asked Bulbasaur figuring out the question and he used one of his vines to smack the pokeball away giving his answer. "Just want to stay outside of it huh well alright then, let's go." And so it began John and Bulbasaur began to leave the Lab and would go on the greatest adventure of their lives.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 11, 2011)

*Dante *

In the pokemon centre, Dante put quagsire on the bed and patted it's head. "Nice try dude, but you gotta have a lot more training to be that stylish."

"Oh my what happened to him?" Nurse Joy said as she ran daintily towards them. 

"Oh, he just tried to be as awesome as I am. It didn't quite work out as he planned."

Cyndaquil started laughing

"Hey, we don't laugh at people's sincere attempts. Even if they are as hilarious as his, we only make fun of them after they have accomplished what they need to do."

Cyndaquil sheepishly looked down and nodded, "atta dude." He turned to nurse Joy. "Well you really are an angel for helping him. You can just release him into the wild once he's better. As awesome as lil Cynda is here, I don't think he's quite ready to face that tough ol Quagsire."

"Cynda!" the flame on his back ignited

"Oh? You are ready? You think you can do it? But you saw his moves? I'm not an advanced trainer or nothing but they looked powerful, plus he's a water type isn't he?"

"Quagsire is a water and ground type pokemon. He is very powerful but," Nurse joy leaned over to look into Cyndaquil's eyes. As she did so Dante looked up her skirt, "your pokemon has a lot of heart and sometimes that can win the battle against a type thats strong." she stood up and looked round at Dante who was standing normally as if nothing had happened.

"I guess you could be right. Well better to try than to have regrets huh? Once Quaggie is back to.."

"Quagsi...sire?" the pokemon said. During this time he had recovered thanks to the help of the staff and now had a bandaid on his head. "Quagsire!" he saidpowerfully.

"Oh my! He is full of gusto. I do love Quagsires they are one of my favourite pokemon!" Nurse Joy said with a smile.

"Your favourite being Pichus right?" Dante said with a grin

"Yes! But how did you know?" the nurse said surprised

"You have Pichu pattern underwear." Dante said. With that, the Nurse went bright red, clutching her skirt as Dante left the centre. Quagsire waddled behind him. "Quagsire!"

"Ah, so you wanna battle huh? You sure you're up for it, you smacked your head pretty good."

"Siiiiire!" he replied with a slow nod, a smile and what looked like a thumbs up.

"OK your choice, but Cyndaquil won't go easy on you." Dante pointed at a clearing. Cyndaquil jumped and spun, landing perfectly. Quagsire followed suit, though wobbled a bit on the landing. 

"Nice try dude, you'll have it down in no time." Dante said, "Now Cyndaquil, remember to keep it stylish. Now let's battle!" Cyndaquil's flame fired up.

"OK start with smokescreen!” Dante commanded, Cydaquil nodded and the area around Quagsire was filled with black smoke. The small fire pokemon zipped into it, Quagsire looking anxiously around to try and find him. He fired a water gun into the smoke but missing several times.

“Aerial Ace!” Dante yelled. Cyndaquil sped through the smoke and darted out, landing a hit on the Quagsire. This was repeated a few times, with Quagsire getting more injured and more frustrated with every passing moment. 

“Quagsiiiire!” the pokemon shouted and stomped his feet on the ground, using Earthquake! As Cyndaquil came out of the smoke, he lost his balance, slamming into a piece of the Earth that had jutted out. The smoke cleared and now Cyndaquil was the one that was dazed. 

“Cyndaquil! Dodge! Behind the tree!” Quagsire was lining up a water gun attack. Cyndaquil was weak but managed to dodge and scurry behind the tree and the water gun hit the bark. 

“Swift!” Dante said clicking his fingers and pointing. Cyndaquil fired the volley of stars that hit the water pokemon without fail, even from behind cover. Cyndaquil was faster than the slower more powerful pokemon so managed to stay behind the tree. Quagsire threw off a powerful Ice beam that hit the tree and froze the bottom part of it. Both combatants were breathing heavily. The next attack would be decisive, though of the pair Quagsire was the more frustrated and not thinking clearly. 

Cyndaquil climbed the tree using swift once again. Quagsire slammed into the tree, trying to dislodge him. It was working, with the fire pokemon holding onto a branch with his sharp claws. However as powerful as slams were, the tree had been weakened with all the attacks it had absorbed, the trunk finally giving way. The ice shattered and the tree started to fall towards Quagsire.

“Oh shit!” Dante shouted and sprinted towards the pokemon. He dived, pushing Quagsire out of the way and rolling away from the tree just as it fell. Cyndaquil also jumped from the tree and landed with a somersault. 

Quagsire looked back and exhaled out in relief. 

“Whoa, sorry I interrupted you guys there but you are both way to cool to go out like that.” Dante said flipping up extravagantly.

Quagsire nodded and then smiled pointing to Dante’s pocket. “Quag Quagsire.” 

“Hah, you’re unexpectedly formal. Ok dude if you want.” Dante pulled out a pokeball and threw it at Quagsire. Then in a flash of bright light, the pokeball opened and closed with Quagsire  in it. 

It shook once

Twice. 

Three times and clicked shut!

Dante picked up the pokeball threw it in the air, caught it and pointed it to the sky. “Quagsire! Has Arrived!”


----------



## Kuno (Apr 12, 2011)

*Hiya...*

The green leaves filtered the sun softly, allowing just enough of the rays through to warm the woman who leaned against the aging oak.  She sat, eyes closed with her face soaking up the diffused light, long blonde hair cascading over her shoulders.  A couple of pidgeys sat in the branches singing softly.  A couple of pokemon laid on the soft grass near her enjoying an afternoon siesta.  

One arm laid across her stomach while the other slowly caressed the soft fur of the small vulpix that curled against her side, it's one white tail thumping slowly and belaying its very young age.  Three other pokemon relaxed nearby enjoying the respite after their meal.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiya: 



It was then the ruckus began.  One bright blue flickered open to see a trainer with a cyndaquil getting ready to battle a quagsire, the other eye opend curious on how this battle will turn out.  “Hmm...”  She said wondering what would posses a trainer to take on, not only a pokemon that was obviously stronger, but one who's typing gave it the advantage.

One the battle began the pokemon with her also raised their heads and began to watch the competition.  It was a good fight and the young woman was impressed with his style.  What intrigued her the most was when he saved the other quagsire from the falling tree.  'At least he isn't some asshole.' she thought then got to her feet deciding to see if they were okay.

“Quagsire! Has Arrived!” he yelled pointing the sky.

At first she shook her head then had to giggle at his antics.  “I assume, even after that crash, that you are fine.”  She said with the laughter still evident in her voice, while approaching from behind him.  “That was pretty impressive.  I thought for sure your little cyndaquil was out of the game from the start.  You handled yourself well.”  she smiled brightly when he turned around.  “My name is Hiya...”  She paused then sighed.  “Please don't say it...”  Hiya mumbled knowing the normal immediate response to whenever she gave her name, one that she still hasn't forgiven her mother for.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 13, 2011)

*Standing up to a bully*

John and Bulbasaur were now headed south from Domino city towards well no where imparticular they just picked a direction and walked in it. They walked in silence for many minutes as they entered a forested area and simply looked at all the wild pokemon that were. They saw bug types, poison types and grass types as they looked around. After a while John finally spoke.

"Well see any candidates for joining us Bulbasaur?" He asked the pokemon who walked to the left of him. Bulbasaur merely shook his head and sighed. "Oh well you are a lot aren't you." John said sarcastically. It was then however that they heard a shout from further up saying.

"Don't let up Mudkip punish that wimp." John and Bulbasaur didn't think they just ran to find the source of the voice which turned out to be a trainer about John's age commanding a Mudkip which seemed to be attacking an obviously beaten Caterpie which seemed to be trying to get back up when it was hit by another water gun attack. John and Bulbasaur couldn't watch this anymore.

"Bulbasaur vine whip that Mudkip." Bulbasaur shot the two vines forward and whipped them against the Mudkip. The Mudkip's trainer was furious as he looked over at John who spoke before he had a chance to. "What is your problem. Caterpie is clearly already beaten. If you aren't going to catch it then leave it alone." John practically yelling at the other trainer who merely scoffed at him.

"The weakling deserved it. He could have just stayed down when Mudkip attacked it but no, it had keep coming back for more. He was just begging for more punishment." John and Bulbasaur were now outraged at this trainer and John gave Bulbasaur an order.

"Bulbasaur carry Caterpie with your vine whip, we're taking it to the pokemon center." The other trainer then stood absolutely fuming first John attacks him then leaves without even finishing the fight. As Bulbasaur picked up Caterpie the other trainer picked a different pokeball out of his pocket and threw it. The ball opened and a white light stopped John and Bulbasaur in their tracks. The light formed into an Oddish that now blocked their path. John turned to the trainer angrily. "Now what do you want?" 

"What do I have to spell it out for you what do you think it is it's a challenge, my two pokemon versus Bulbasaur and Caterpie." If John was mad before he was outraged now. This bully knew full well Caterpie was beaten making this pretty much a two on one against Bulbasaur.

"Are you nuts, Caterpie isn't able to fight and you know it. You are just too scared to take Bulbasaur on one on one. You know that makes you a bully and a coward." However the Caterpie that was being held in Bulbasaur's vine started to struggle. Bulbasaur looked up at the other pokemon shocked that it was still even consious much less moving after the beating it recieved earlier.

"Bulb, bulba, saur." He said up to the brave little bug pokemon which also got John's and the other trainer's attention who were just as shocked as Bulbasaur to see that the pokemon seemingly wanted to fight. It's will to keep going was commendable. John asked Caterpie.

"You sure you want to do this Caterpie?" Caterpie nodded it's head in response. "Okay then I accept your challenge but what is your name anyway?"

"Not that it's any of your business but it's Micheal so let's do this right here and now." Bulbasaur set Caterpie down which amazingly enough was able to keep upright. John looked at his Pokedex to see what attacks Caterpie knew an when it showed only tackle and string shot he looked down at Caterpie again with a questioning look. Caterpie just nooded again, eyes focused.

"Okay, it's two on two, team style agreed." That way Bulbasaur could keep Caterpie from taking any more abuse and Caterpie could still help. Micheal laughed loudly and shouted out loud.

"Easy win, agreed." Then the two both shouted at the same time.

"Battle"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2011)

Dante looked at the girl in front of her. "Like my Cyndaquil's moves eh? Yeah he is aspiring to be a superstar. This kid is gonna set the world on fire!" the pun was most probably quite deliberate.

Dante paused and scratched his head. "Sorry but Hiya, Hiya!" he laughed, "I know you've heard that one a thousand times but hey you know what they say about names and roses huh?”

“Dante, the pokemon trainer with the looks, the style and the ability to make it to the top.” He spun and stretched out his arms to the horizon, “Look at it Hiya! A whole world out there and here we are at the precipice of change; the two trainers that will change the world!” He turned back at the perplexed looking girl.

“Sounds neat huh? The idea that maybe we can make a difference with our little buddies at our side. But I believe we can, there is just too much run-of-the-mill living these days! Have you seen some of the Champions in the past? Intense, brooding and no fun! Even the pokemon they have are like that. Where's the showmanship? The Lights? The Flair? The Fun?! They look like they are in a job!” He scratched the chin of Cyndaquil who made an adorable chirping noise. “So even though you didn’t ask, that’s what I’m all about. How about you?”

He clicked his fingers and out from his sleeve he pulled out a red rose, of which there were plenty around the area, and threw it towards the girl “What’s in your heart, hon?” he asked looking her straight in the eyes.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 14, 2011)

*The first battles and the new team mate*

"Bulbasaur, use poison powder!" John yelled as Bulbasaur fired the poison mist out of his back while John thought to himself. "Caterpie is a bug type so it shouldn't be affected by the poison powder Mudkip on the other hand is a different story."

"Mudkip use water gun to blow it away." Commanded Micheal however as Mudkip tried to open it's mouth when several white lines of string wrapped around its mouth to keep it shut. Shocked Micheal stared angrily at Caterpie who had used the string shot. The poison stream hit it's target before Micheal issued a new command. "Oddish tackle that good for nothing wimp." Oddish quickly charged and colided with Caterpie who colided hard against a nearby tree, and finally seemed to go down. "Now that that nuisance is out of the way." However as he started to form his next sentence he was cut off.

"I can even this up." As John looked at Mudkip who was poisoned and weakened. "Bulbasaur vine whip now." Bulbasaur then shot the two vines forward barreling them into Mudkip who being a water type was naturally weak to the grass type attack. Micheal growled angrily as Mudkip went down. He returned it to it's pokeball and shouted over to Oddish.

"Oddish, use sleep powder." Oh shit thought John. He had to think quick  as the orange smoke came towards Bulbasaur when it came to him.

"Bulbasaur cancle it out with poison powder." Bulbasaur shot out his purple smoke attack for the second time as it connected against the sleep powder, just as John had hoped the attacks canceled each other out. He yelled to Bulbasaur again. "Hit him with a tackle." Bulbasaur charged forward heading towards his fellow grass poison type smashing his body against it. Oddish staggered upwards toit's feet. "Again Bulbasaur." but this time Micheal yelled to Oddish.

"Jump then use sleep powder." He said with a grin but the last thing he or anybody expected was when another string shot came out of nowhere and wrapped around Oddish who was then tackled to the ground again this time fainting. "What how? That's impossible." Exclaimed Micheal as he stared at Caterpie who had gotten up. He returned Oddish to it's ball then looked fearfully at John, Caterpie and especially the glare Bulbasaur was giving him, turned around and ran. When e was out of sight though Caterpie finally passed out from the beating . Bulbasaur picked him up again as they hurried back into Domino towards the pokemon center.

When they got to the center they went inside and up to the desk to Nurse Joy who looked at Caterpie with a mixed look of worry and anger. "What happened to him?" She asked John who quickly explained the events that took place in the forest and she took Caterpie to be treated. Their plan was to wait for Caterpie to recover the leave him back in the forest and continue on their journey. 

Three hours later with it being four pm in the afternoon Nurse Joy came out of the operating room, Caterpie in hand who was now awake and looking much better. "This is one amazing little Caterpie, with the beating it took it should have been unconscious for at least a day but he woke up half an hour ago." Caterpie leapt out of her hands and crawled over to John and Bulbasaur and then seemed to be speaking to Bulbasaur. Who nodded at what he said and turned to John.

"Bulba, Bul, saur." He said but his expressions as well as Caterpie's let him know what he wanted. He looked down at Caterpie questioningly. 

"You sure you want to be battling again so soon, you took quite a beating?" Caterpie nodded his head enthusiastically. " Okay then we'll take this outside." He said as he took the two pokemon outside to the garden for the two pokemon. Nurse Joy also understood what was going on, it seemed Caterpie wanted to join John and Bulbasaur seemed to want o bring him along too, but as all trainers know the best way to do that is through a battle. Nurse Joy followed them outside ready to heal them as soon as the battle was over.

"Well you ready Caterpie?" Asked John as they stood out in the garden. Caterpie nooded. John though to himself."This is going to be interesting, Caterpie has the type advantage being a bug against a grass, poison type.. Caterpie took the initiative charging forward meaning to tackle Bulbasaur who followed John's command to. "Hit your vine whip against the ground. " The force of the two vines smacking against the ground sent Bulbasaur into the air avoiding Caterpie's attempted tackle.

"Okay now come down on him with a tackle!" Commanded John as Bulbasaur leaned his body towards Caterpie as he descended down from the. John had expected it when he saw the white strings of Caterpie's string shot shoot into the air and commanded. "Vine whip Bulbasaur now." 

Shooting out his two vines intertwining them with the string shot attack Caterpie had no where to run when Bulbasaur slammed his body into Caterpie's. Quickly pulling out a pokeball from his pocket John threw it at the now grounded Caterpie who turned into a red light as he was sucked in. The ball shook multiple times before it finally stopped and Caterpie was trapped inside.

"Yes I caught Caterpie!" John yelled whilst hoping up and down exstatic whilst Bulbasaur simply sighed while thinking to himself. "I did all the hard work!" They went back into the center to rest for the night.Tomorrow is a new day and with a new pokemon on their team John and Bulbasaur were very interested to see what new adventures tomorrow would bring.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 16, 2011)

*Hiya...*

Several different emotions flickered across the young woman's face.  'Damn it...' she thought rubbing her forehead with her hand when he did the inevitable but was surprised when he continued on.  “I...” Hiya paused as the man's mouth continued to run, the look then turned toward confusion.  

Hiya listened to him spout off about his views on life and had to chuckle, his enthusiasm was slightly contagious.  “You sound like you are more set up for the contests than the battles.”  Hiya replied, catching the rose.  She blushed slightly and hid it by bending bending down and picking up the vulpix that had been leaning against her legs.  Hiya let her hand run over the warm silky fur, tilted her head toward the sun that shone over head while she contemplated the question, the rose twirling slightly in her hand.

“In my heart...” Hiya shook her head and shrugged while burying her nose in the scented flower.  “To be honest I hadn't really thought about it.  Just been wandering the land, making friends...”  She smiled as chansey, froslass, and lilligant came to stand beside her.  “Exploring...not one to be cooped up in one place to long.  You know how it is...you feel like something is missing and you wonder if it might be over the next hill...”  Hiya laughed then, shaking her head once more.  “Really?”  She mumbled what had come over her, she never divulged that much information to anyone.

“Chansey?”  The pokemon looked up at her slightly confused but smiling, Hiya looked down reassuringly.  

“So you are just another trainer out to catch pokemon...”  Hiya looked toward the cyndaquil on his shoulder.  “At least your pokemon seem happy...though...”  She peered at the little creature.  “You haven't been at this long have you?  Your cyndaquil looks very young.”  Hiya smiled at the pokemon.  “Seems like you will do fine if they adore you so easily after only knowing you a short time.”  she stroked the vulpix again.  “So besides giving battles a flare, what are your plans?  Going to travel from gym to gym?  Just explore the land?  Plan anything exciting?”  Hiya could see he was a strong man, even if a little exuberant.  'Maybe traveling his direction might keeps things a bit interesting for a while.' She schemed in her head.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 18, 2011)

*Simon Benson​*
It had been two months since Rin and Simon left the Sairu Pokemon Sanctuary and continued their travels. Thinking back on the stay there Simon had forgotten the negative parts of it, but remembered the fun and exciting parts. Like when Doshi ran away from his Gyarados, or the his Charizard send Axew in to the air for disturbing his nap. Ow the part where Axew and Skarmory played hide and seek was pretty amusing as well.

"Axew don't run too far from us, or I'll send Pidgey to get you." Simon spoke jokingly as he set up two plates for Rin and him. Ow Rin, he had grown quite attached to the girl over the last two months. Ever since they confessed their feelings for each other in that cave, the two blonds had become very close. His Axew nodded and remained close to them as the blond young man hugged his girlfriend. "Ow how I love our morning hugs!!! And our afternoon hugs, and our holding hands..." He just loved to cuddle with her, she had such gentle and soft skin and her hugging technique was top notch. Kissing her once Simon Benson looked at their breakfast for a second, it was still cooking, and it wouldn't be for another couple of minutes.

Yes Simon had become quite the cook, as did Rin. Both of them were forced to grow up in more ways then one during their travels. "So should we finally go and catch some pokemon today? I'm bored, and I heard that this place has some pretty awesome ones. Intrigued?" He said raising and lowering his eyebrows a couple of times, Rin left the majority of her pokemon at the Sanctuary, and only took a couple of pokemon with her, saying that she wanted to catch some new ones. Simon did the same thing, although he kept Gyarados on him and kept training him. That monster of a pokemon still was the nastiest pokemon that Simon had ever seen, but it listened to him for fights at least. But outside of that? You better not try to mess with that one, because he'll just blast you to the moon and beyond. 

His Arcanine on the other hand was a big puppy, very affectionate and playful. It loves having people ride it, even having both Simon and Rin on his back, Arcanine can run at quite a pace. Aside from them Simon had a team of smaller pokemon which he trained. He also caught a Flygon, but that wild pokemon was at the Sanctuary. Dragging Rin into the shadow of a tree, under which he just hugged her from behind the blond whispered in to her ear as the two of them sat down. "How you doing Blondie..." His face was leaning against her as both were under the tree, while his hands formed a circle around her waist and the trees' shadows protected them from the merciless rays of the sun. And while their breakfast was getting ready their little pokemon played a few feet away from the trainers.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 18, 2011)

*Yuki...*

?Zangoose!? Z growls using a shot of Ice Beam, to get ahead in the not even started battle. The Entei roars angerly, then fires back an extremely hot flamethrower, knocking Z back towards Yuki.

?Such an inexperienced child. For what reason would you assault your elder?? Entei steps foreward, growling lowly, ?Let us fight then!? he roars.

?That's what you want? That's what you get. Tooki! Ancient power!? Yuki yells, as Z retreated into her arms.

The bird throws a bunch of rocks towards Entei, the dog dodging multiple times, only being scratched by the last one. Entei bites onto Tooki's leg with fiery fangs while he was distracted. Tooki kicks Entei, then flies up, diving down onto the unsuspecting fire pokemon. Extracting a critical hit upon the legend.

Entei's eyes glow a yellow color, then letting off a psychic power, Tooki flies backwards, hitting the stone wall behind. Entei felt a rush of excitement as he sensed another pokemon ready for battle.

A howl shatters the air, as a black and blue houndour hops up and over the fence. The Entei shivers, then lets off a Flamethrower that misses. The houndour roars, time shimmering around Entei, but Entei only gets slightly damaged, then leaps out of the way, launching a flamethrower at houndour, incapacitating him.

'That was...Unexpected...' Entei thinks, giving a huff, he was then ready for their next move, but he moved first, sending a flamethrower at the water type, missing and burning Yuki's arm.

Kip paused for a moment, anger rising inside her, ?SWAMP SWAMPERT!? She screams, charging Entei on all fours, tackled roughly from the side, Entei gets knocked onto his back.  Not giving much of a second thought, Kip raises her arm, then slamming it like a sledge hammer against the fire beast.  She leaps on top of the creature, then Kip hits a Hydro Cannon right into Entei's face. 

?You are a powerful battler.? Entei says, practically immobilized.

Yuki throwing an Ultra ball at it as it was weak, her heart racing, the young woman watched it shake...


----------



## Kuno (May 19, 2011)

*Rin...*

“Hmm...”  Rin thought for a moment then nodded.  “Catching some more pokemon would be great!”  She giggled slightly getting excited about the day before them.  Rin loved the pokemon she had but she knew if she was going to become anything like her father the amount that she had now was insufficient to say the least.  “I wonder what types we might find...”  Then Simon moved closer, almost like a sneasel stalking a pidgey nest.  

The girl shivered slightly, the feel of Simon's breath against her neck and his arms wrapping around her caused her to tremble slightly.  “I'm doing just fine...”  She replied wrapping her arms around his neck and pulling him into a kiss.  Though their lips barely touched before she started to sniff, smelling smoke.  “What...”  Rin mumbled pulling away to look around.  

Turning her head, Rin looked at the pokemon.  Lanturn was happily splashing around in the small creek, while Arcanine happily bounded around the clearing with Axew.  “Mr. Wickleson...”  Rin mumbled with a sigh as she took in the campfire combine with the soft warmth on the back of her legs.  “What did you do this time...”  Rin giggled looking behind her at the pokemon clamped to her calf.  

The small fire that Simon had built that had their breakfast slowly cooking on it, was now a bonfire with their breakfast in it.  

“Lit.  Litwick.” The small candle pokemon replied looking up at her with wide eyes.

Rin couldn't speak pokemon but she didn't have to.  She was getting to know this pokemon pretty quickly and he loved to cause mischief, so she knew he was denying being involved in the incident.  “Lanturn!  Lanturn!”  Water splashed around and she bounced around then shot a blast of bubbles at the fire.

“Lanturn! No!”  Rin squealed then ducked her head against Simon, the bubble beam effectively doused the fire but then soaked the clearing fairly well, luckily the tree blocked the worst of it.  “Oh this is going to be a wonderful day.”  Rin said, laughter bubbling from her as she pulled Simon's head down and kissed him soundly.


_*Flashback...*

“What is this?”  Rin asked looking down at the Raichu.  

“Rai rai raichu!”  It said pushing the object against Rin with a wide smile.  The Raichu had become the sanctuary's nurse pokemon, a strange ambition for a Raichu but they didn't second guess him since it what he would do reguardless.

“You want me to take it?”  Rin hesitantly took the egg.

“Raichu!  Raichu!”  It responded then waddled off.

“Okay, I guess I will.”  The girl chuckled and shook her head before turning to go outside.  “So what is inside you?  And, where did you come from?”  Rin asked the egg, though no response was forthcoming.  Holding it up in the morning sunshine she turned it one way then another looking for a hint but couldn't find anything.  The only thing she knew about it was that Raichu brought it with him, stuck in a leaf that it had used for a makeshift pouch.  He had been extremely protective off the egg so it surprised Rin that he gave it to her.

Shrugging Rin held the egg tightly then began to wander around the sanctuary.  Today was the first day she was left alone, everyone else was busy preparing to leave in the next few days.  Rin decided to take a walk and explore the far reaches of the land, something she hadn't been able to do until now.  

It didn't take long before her pokemon gathered around her, chattering happily, they walked for quite sometime.  The lands were expansive but Rin felt safe surrounded by those that she trusted the most.  Suddenly the sounds issuing from her pokemon silenced and a small shrine appeared before them.  

Then an explosion of voices.  

“Ditto!  Ditto!  Ditto!”  The small purple blob rushed forward to the small mound.

“Misdreavous!”  Missy exclaimed followed by the rest.

Rin looked slightly confused at their reaction and took a tentative step forward.  Then a pair of blue tipped antenae appeared from behind it, followed by a pair of big blue eyes.  “Celebi?”  It questioned looking at Rin.  “Celebi!”  It then squealed when the others began to talk again.  It flew up from behind the shrine giggling and Rin froze, completely at awe at what she saw._


----------



## Gaja (May 22, 2011)

*Chemic Isles

Simon Benson*​
During those few moments Simon felt like no one else existed in the world, no one but Rin and himself. Even when they were not hugging and kissing, he just loved spending time with her. Even when hard training was upon him Rin has shown to be a great asset and someone he wished to have around him. The fact that she was very innocent and pure, but also very intelligent had a lot to do with it, since Rin could look at the things that Simon was doing and point out anything that she thought was wrong or good. 

A perfect example of Rin giving you a good advice was when she suggested that Simon should take Gyarados with him and leave Charizard and all the other powerhouse pokemon behind, and work for a while only at getting to know the angry beast of a pokemon. And the result was that Simon had caught a Flygon in the Chemic Isles with his massive Candor Island Gyarados. Same thing with Pidgey and it's temper. Rin just had an understanding of both the human and pokemon psyche like few others out there did. But getting pulled back in to reality by a 'bonfire' that Rin's Litwick, allegedly, caused Simon's eyes widened for a second before Lanturn put the fire out. For a moment Axew went crazy, running around the fire not knowing what to do while Arcanine and Pidgey looked at it and got ready to take action. Luckily Lanturn was the first to react, otherwise Arcanine and Pidgey might have used their attack to put the fire out, and that for sure wouldn't have been without consequences for their breakfast. But it all turned out alright as the two blonds enjoyed a few more moments alone and would have breakfast minutes later.

All the pokemon were also enjoying their morning meal as Simon smiled and looked to his side, seeing Gyarados just soaking in the sun and not yelling, which was pretty darn incredible if you think just a couple months back when he was just a savage beast that you wouldn't dare look at let alone fight pokemon battles with. But now, after some hard training and bonding with Simon and the rest of the team, the big guy in Simon's team was a little more relaxed and could be left out of his pokeball in the open. No one was stupid enough to annoy him so leaving him laying on the ground and sunbathing was alright, for the moment at least. Looking back at Rin after another bite Simon asked. "Are you going to fight with Shiney today? He's looked good in training lately." The truth was that Rin, at the moment, really only had Lanturn to use in battle. Litwick was too small and lacked training to take on any big pokemon, and while Simon wouldn't mind lending any of his pokemon to her, Rin insisted that she wanted to improve herself as well, for she too was working towards a goal.

"Speaking of Dragonair, she and Charizard are out somewhere flying probably so we'll..." But at very moment a loud roar from the sky announced the arrival of Simon's very first pokemon and his best friend Dragonair. Tied around Charizard's body was Simon's Dragonair, which if you took a picture of them looked pretty funny, and was how the two did their flying routine ever since the Simon vs Aokiji fight. "Oh guess we won't have to wait." The breakfast would get done with quickly, and all of their stuff was ready, so the two trainers were ready to move out. All that held them in place was the meal they enjoyed.

"Pidgey you and Dragonair are working with me today." A shocked and 'petrified' Axew cried tears of sorrow because he wasn't picked, but Simon worked with him yesterday. Pidgey was another pokemon that Simon was fascinated with. The little guy was a little tricky to work with in the beginning, but now had turned in to what Simon describes an 'assassin' type of pokemon, very similar to Skarmory and the blond trainer loved him for it, because the little guy wouldn't back down from anything. He still hated losing like the plague, and took it out on Simon whenever it happened, but the young man understood those emotions somewhat. As the meal was done with the blonds called all of their pokemon back in to the pokeballs and got ready to go. "So where do you wanna go?" Taking his girlfriends hand he awaited her reply with a smile.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 22, 2011)

*Tsuna​*
The guy was walking out from the train station of Northwind Town, on his head resting a little was Rack the water pokemon he got a while ago. The sun was shinning and the sky was so blue that it even made him be relaxed, it was really beautiful despite the fact that the weather was kind of hot. A smile in his face result of the feeling of being at home. He started to walk through one of the main streets, many people greeting the boy as he passed_"Hey Tsuna, long time no see. It is good to have you in the town again"_ the voice of a man said. The pokemon trainer looked in front of him to see who was the one who greeted him this time.

"Uh?... Jay! what?s up!?"the guy asked very animated, something that surprised the man since Tsunayoshi used to be really quiet and reserved despite being kind. The smile of the teenager also surprised, him, it was full of confidence and the bright in his eyes too, the guy changed a little for good and that was something that everyone could realize.

_"Hoho, seems that you are okay boy, have your trip been going well?"_the man asked, he was a friend of Tsuna since the boy was a little shrimp.

"yeah, it has been going well, I have experienced some good and bad stuff but it just made me want to keep traveling"the Kyousaka answered"Though I?m not as good as a trainer as how I would like to be"he said after, making a defeated expression.

_"Hahaha, do not worry boy, you have become more manly"_the man stated before saying something that just depressed Tsuna_"Oh yeah, by the way Kirino is back"_Jay said, then all the confidence the brown-haired boy had was thrown out the window as the trainer just curled a little and started to draw circles on the ground with his finger while a dark aura was involving him as Jay looked at him with a sweat drop on his head and Rack was trying to make his trainer feel better. The reason why he was there was precisely because of his sister?s birthday and that was something that he would probably not enjoy.

After the little talk with his old friend, the guy walked straight home and after some minutes he arrived, he took out his keys and walked over the door, he put the keys in and turned it to open the door of his house but then as soon as it opened, a powerful water gun hit him. The Mijumaru on his head was able to jump and avoid the attack but Tsunayoshi wasn?t fast enough to do it, flying back some distance and ending knocked out without even knowing what happened.

from inside the house a shadow shorter than Tsuna could be seen as it said"What a loser".


----------



## Gaja (May 24, 2011)

*Turn Back the Hands of Time, an Old Adventure Anew*



Chaos Theory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Small wings hit the air, as a Pidgey that belonged to Simon Benson looked around. All of a sudden the little guy found himself dragged from the Chemic Isles, and was after spending a little time with Slowking, and was now in Spark Foam.

Why are all the humans frozen? It wondered while staying at the same spot in the air, with several other pokemon around it looking as confused as he was. But as he dropped a few feet and landed on a tall building a small ripple above it opened and the legendary pokemon Celebi appeared. It looked like it could be a cousin to that "Vi!" pokemon that he encountered a few months back but the Pidgey decided to ask it what was up. It's small wings started moving again as the bird pokemon propelled itself in to the air once more and started flying after the Celebi. The legendary pokemon though didn't seem to notice Pidgey right away and started flying in a random direction, and sure enough Pidgey followed, not knowing what would come out of this one.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 24, 2011)

*[Spark Foam ]​*​
Celebi twist as she flies though the night air as if putting on a show for whoever may be watching. That thought in itself was laughable though as all human life was frozen in place. With a playful sigh she leaves a twinkling trail of magic behind her as she heads for the beach, a very specific location on the beach. The Seafoam gym. As she arrives she releases a pulsing cry that seemed to cover the entire city. ‘Come, come to me my friends, we have but tonight to correct a wrong that must be right’. Pok?mon far and wide turn to the pulse of a cry.

In the local park a lone Pok?ball rustles in young William’s bag, his Aerodactyl, Swoop not yet tainted by the evil of William’s Kadabra awakens. His Pok?ball rolls out and with a ping it opens and light floods out.  “Alright, who woke up?” Swoop says, trying to get on William’s nerves in a playful way. But Swoop soon realizes that William, as well as every other human, was well indisposed of. As he tries to waken William Celebi’s cry reaches the park and garners Swoop’s attention. His head cuts in the direction of gym on the beach. With a shrill cry Swoop stretches his wings. In an explosion of air the large stone lizard takes off. Perhaps whoever called to him knew what was going on.


----------



## Gaja (May 25, 2011)

*Sairu, Spark Foam City*​

The little birds' wings flapped in the air moving it's body toward the Spark Foam gym, to answer the call of Celebi along with at least one other flying pokemon. Pidgey wanted to see what was wrong with the humans, even the blond one that trained him, Simon, seemed to be out of it. With time he came to like the guy a little, and the blond girl, Rin, that traveled with him. Skarmory certainly liked and respected the two, every since the battle at Argent Peak. "Whoa that guy is fast..." The little bird commented as a Aerodactyl went past it and towards the gym as well.

If there was any dust up here, the Aerodactyl would have raised it and left Pidgey in it, that's how much faster he was. Pidgey's eyebrow twitched twice as it increased its speed a little. Descending it couldn't help but feel envy of how fast the guy was. "_When I grow up, I'll be bigger and faster then that guy._" The Pidgey thought as its eyes focused on the Aerodactyl for a second, and then at the little Celebi. Two pokemon he had never seen before. "Hey big guy, nice speed back there! Yoshaa~ What's going on here?" Tilting it head sideways Pidgey asked while its body made a small bunny hop towards Celebi.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 26, 2011)

*[Spark Foam Gym]*​

Swoop the Aerodactyl was the first Pok?mon to arrive on the scene. With a great roar it lands on the roof with a thud. The beam creaks under the sudden weight. Celebi pauses, but smiles at the large grey Pok?mon.  ?AEEERROOOOOO!]? Swoop screeches happily at getting to meet such a strange Pok?mon. But before he could say, or in Swoop?s case happily scream, another word a small Pidgey lands on the roof as well. Swoop blinked as the little one hopped forward with the question, or a similar one, to the one he wanted to ask.  ?Oh a snack.? Swoop says with a grin showing his razor fangs. Of course he was joking, at least this time, but it was always fun to watch a reaction from Pok?mon that thought they were going to be eaten. Swoop hisses with laughter as he Celebi just sweat drops over the situation.  

 ?Ah, seems everyone has arrived.? a sweet voice echoed in the mines of the two Pok?mon in attendance. _Everyone_ Swoop thought, was this a joke? But as he sat there he began to hear the chatter of other Pok?mon, the Gym was surrounded with all sorts of their kind. The Celebi nods as if reading Swoop?s mind as she floated up into the air.  ?Allow me to show you why you?ve been asked here tonight.? Celebi?s voice echoes as the sky seems to ripple under her psychic power. Images start to form as if they were having a lucid dream?.

It was more horrid then any words could be said. The world seemed black and joyless. Pok?mon that would have trainers instead lived on their own as Humans were forced to either work for their partnership with their Pok?mon or slave in factories constructing weaponry. What could have happened and why was their so much greif.

As the images played on Celebi spoke to the Pok?mon?s minds again.  ?This is the future that awaits this world unless you can do something about it.? are the words that echo though the group?s mind.  ?Tonight an unknown, yes even to us, evil strikes. Through the use of special devices Pok?mon have been gifted with the ability to de-evolve other Pok?mon.? is the tale that is being told. Celebi spins in the air as more images spawn,  ?These Pok?mon are the first stages of the plan to overthrow everything. As Pok?mon kind are de-evolved only the enemy has the strength of stronger Pok?mon. They devastate the world in this future.? Celebi says as a Gligar, Murkrow, and Hitmonlee are shown. Leading them is a Venusaur. Weird devices seem to hang off their images, these were the machines spoken of.

 ?Spark Foam is the testing ground, if you can defeat and destroy those machines the project will be dropped as if has been foreseen. But if you cannot the future you saw, will come to pass.? Celebi says adding a hint of dread to the atmosphere.  ?Don?t worry about your humans, they are just in a deep slumber. They will be fine by morning, which is how long you havae to do this.? Celebi assures mental questions that lingered in some of the Pok?mon?s minds


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 1, 2011)

*Revelation of the Black Hand Pt. 1 Nickola's Truths*

*[Domino Station Broadcasting]​*​
TV sets across the world freeze and fill with static momentarily. Pok?dexs and all manner of other media capable devices beep and do the same as strange signal forces it way onto the world stage. Behind the noise and strangeness the Anchorman Jerry can be heard ranting and raving in the background as fingers seemingly tear into his broadcast.  ?Didn?t I tell you that this time was mine? Now kindly shut up.? A voice says as TV sets see the image of Jerry and the news room is pushed to the side. What replaces Jerry is a dark room. A man sets in large chair. The dim light the room did offer just barely illuminated his features allowing his glasses and white gloves to be seen.  ?Good evening people of Sairu and yes even the world, My name is Nickola. I am the man responsible for all the troubles as of late.? the man says as he speaks while moving his hands.  ?Right now, as I speak to you. The higher ups in the Pok?mon League are trying to disable this broadcast. But as you Mr. Borden will soon discover, that is quite impossible.? the man says light heartedly as bends forward showing his face.  ?I have control of all the transmission towers.  Now, to the reason I have decided to break into all your lives.? Nickola calmly speaks as he leans back into the shadows of the room. 

 ?I believe it is time for everyone to know the truth about the power that protects.? Nickola says clapping his hands. The screen splits in two,  ?Did you people know that a little under one hundred years ago what would become the Pok?mon League was then known as The World National Party, nothing more than a warmonging collaboration of generals, Satanist backed by a wealthy sociopath?? Nickola asks.  ?Of course you don?t 90% of the information dating back to that time has either been destroyed or locked away by a division of the League known as Relay Station Alpha.?  Nickola laughs as signed orders and other documentation from the day scrolls beside Nickola?s head.  ?Now I understand what you may be thinking, why should I believe the man that has been attacking us?? Nickola mocks as more images scroll up beside him.  ?Truth be told I don?t care if you believe me, but what I?m am about to show you is just how underhanded the Pok?mon League is.? Nickola states as video feed begins to play.  ?Now, as all you people know there has been no major war in the past seventy five years, the reason for his is because the League is keeping uprising and rebellions down across the world.? Nickola states moving his hands as video of PL Officials paying off people and even intimidating people.

 ?Even worse is their involvement in criminal activities across Sairu and even the world.? Nickola says as the video feed splits into video and financial data.  Team Rocket, Teams Aqua and Magma, Team Galactic, Team Plasma, Team Mystic and even portions of my Black Hand are and were all funded by the Pok?mon League.? Nickola states as video and data roll. Nickola could imagine the outrage and gasps of the people and it brought him such delight even if they would think that he lies.  ?I know, why would they do that? Nickola again asks in a very mocking manner.  ?Simple, it is very profitable, when there is a need to fund war there is a way to make great money.? Nickola states clapping his hands. 

The speech goes on for more than an hour as Nickola spews his propaganda. For the most part he spoke the truth.  ?Seems that our time of talking as come to an end.? Nickola suddenly says a red light begins to flash.  ?Allow me to show you and everyone why I am so fered by your precious Pok?mon League.? Nickola says as the screen cuts to static. In the next moments the screen cuts to cloud cover as an aerial view of the Pok?mon League comes into view.  ?Now witness the dismemberment of the Pok?mon League.? Nickola?s voice echoes.  Large Barrels slide into view as gunfire start. The attack however isn?t meant to destroy the Building, but just garner the attention of all who are within.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 2, 2011)

*Revelation of the Black Hand Pt.2; Battle for Sairu Begins*

*[The Pok?mon League]​*
The camera lenses focus on the League complex as a volley of modified black hand voltorb  rain down. Explosions rock Victory Road causing wild Pok?mon and trainer alike to flee for their very lives. The people at home watching world wide can only gasp in horror as they see a symbol of peace and power then world over being battered by a maniac. As the Nautilus slowly descended from the heavens the Voltorb shelling became lighter and by the time the large airship landed the League complex was littered with debris and riddled with holes.  ?Now it is time for me to bid you all ado, please enjoy the total annihilation  of this would be symbol of power and corruption.? Nickola?s voice rang over the TV sets and other devices. A camera on the front hull of the large ship zooms and focuses on  a large bay door as it splits open. A large walkway begins to lower into place as League security and the Elite Four make their way to the site of the landing. At first nothing happens as Gowlithe and Arcanine surround the large gray bridge. Owen, being the first out and on the scene, is the first to approach the large aircraft. ?Coward, come and face us!? he shouts into the darkness of the ship. ?Yes, it is time for you to pay for the crimes you  done. The deaths of so many.? The Sky Terror Amelia adds as she jumps in. She was always the police of the group. 

 ?And what crimes is it that you accuse me of.? Nickola?s voice replied as his figure slowly emerged from the darkness. ?The hostilities against the League, Siaru and above all the death of Benedict!? she shouts back as a wave of anger washed over her. ?So, this is the man that has attacked us these many months. A voice trails as the Champion himself walks into view. ?There is no reason for you to be here Michael.? Gregoria says as she cut her glance at the champion. ?This man is known for taking lives, and there is no need to risk your life when we?ll be able to handle him.? she adds as Owen approaches. ?She is correct, if you were killed the whole region would go into chaos.? he says laying a hand on the champion?s shoulder.  ?This is all very touching, but aren?t you forgetting about me?? Nickola says speaking up as Jackal and Dana approach from behind. ?How can we forget about you?? Amelia retorts back as she pulled a Pok?ball from her waist, ?Lee!? she shouts as the device bounces off the ground. ?LEE!? the Pok?mon shouts as it appears with a flurry of kicks.  ?Wench, know your..?,  ?Calm yourself Jackal.? Nickola cuts in holding an arm out stopping his bodyguard from making a move.  ?I?ve come for the Heart Stone, and the quicker you give it up. Well the quicker I can be on my way.? Nickola says seemingly offering the League a way out of the fighting that was about to erupt.

?The heart stone? Why, it?s a useless jewel.? Owen replies with a look of confusion about his features. His father was the one that excavated it over fifty years ago.  ?That is none of your concern. Now am I going to have to do this the hard way?? Nickola queries as he holds a gloved hand out. ?You don? t scare us, we have the number advantage here, what are you three going to do??  Amelia barked. She hated arrogance almost as much as she hated this man. Her blood was fully boiling now.  ?My dear child,? Nickola says cupping his hand before him,  ?They will be doing nothing. It is but I you have to worry about.? Nickola says while a large grin spread across his features. The puzzled looks could be seen far and wide, even the champion was at a loss, how did one man plan to take them all on at once. ?How dare you, Lee Hi Jump Kick!? Amelia shouts throwing a finger in the direction of Nickola. The Hitmonlee didn?t question the order dashing forward it leaps high into the air and thrust one of is long springy legs in the direction of the cult leader. It, however, fails when it freezes in mid flight as a dark purple energy siphons off its body. It wines in pain while its body visibly contorts under the psychic onslaught. Moving a hand from the other Nickola lightly motions away from his body with that same grin. 

As if on command the Hitmonlee is tossed back toward the League. It quickly picks up speed and flies past all in attendance. With a thunderous crash it plows through a wall in the background. ?Lee!? Amelia shouts, but she constrains herself from running to its side. She angrily bit her lower lip as she grabs another Pok?ball as dose the rest of the Elite Four. ?Why don?t you show us your Pok?mon, coward!? she shout as they toss their Pok?balls out. Ramparados is chosen by Owen, Gemgar by Gregoria, Heatran by Inka Magnezone by Amelia and rounding out the many Growlithe, Arcanine and others the Champion chose his Medicham.  ?Ah, a show of force, I love it.? Nickola says as he brings his hand up to the air. Putting his finger and index finger together and quickly slides them apart. A loud snap echoes,  ?Allow me to introduce you good people to the ultimate weapon.? Nickola states as his grin fell into a sick scowl. After he speaks a portal opens in the nose of his ship, a strong psychic presence can be felt as a creature bathed in shadow starts to descend. A long purple tail is the first thing to be seen as a grayish body comes into view. The strange looking Pok?mon wore a silver armor that hid most of its features and small black chains wrapped the entirety of is body. Through the visor its eyes glows with a purple energy.  ?Psychic.? Nickola says lightly. The Pok?mon doesn?t even respond, its body glows purple as they entire group of people and Pok?mon before it too glow with that energy. Pulling its three fingered hand up, the strange Pok?mon lifts them from their feet and holds them all in the air.  ?I?d like you to meet Mewtwo.? Nickola says,  ?He was created by Giovanni of Team Rocket many years ago, with funding from your very organization.?? Nickola adds walking down the ramp toward the League.  ?The armor he wears is a prototype my scientist created after looking over the blueprints of Rocket?s own design. Of course I had state of the art mechanic form the Genesect project in placed as well, again funded by your Pok?mon League.? Nickola states again cupping his hands together.

 ?And the chains that wrap its body? They are derived from the red chains that Galactic used to try and tame the legendary creators.? Nickola states while looking up at Mewtwo,  ?Who were again funded by your Pok?mon League.? Nickola laughs, ?You lie, there is no way the Pok?mon League would fund such criminal activity.? the champion states as he struggles against the Psychic hold that had him.  ?I?m sure there are many things that you don?t know about the Pok?mon League, now where is the Heart Stone?? Nickola asks, seemingly loosing his cool. ?I?ll never tell you.? the champion quickly retorts.  ?I?m overly sure you will, I could have Mewtwo pull it from your mind, but I think the better route would be to make you do it.? Nickola says shifting his weight. ?What do you mean?? Amelia asks.  ?Astute question, if the champion dose not agree I?ll have Mewtwo wipe the minds of all these Pok?mon you all hold so dear.? Nickola replies. The champion?s heart drops, ?Don?t I?ll comply.? he states  ?I knew you were a reasonable man Michael.? Nickola happily says as he motions for Jackal and Dana to come near.  ?Have the men relieve the people of their Pok?mon, then place them in in cells aboard the Nautilus.? Nickola states taking the Champions Pok?balls himself. As he dose Mewtwo releases his hold on the man.  ?Show me, and I also need access to the League Archive.? Nickola orders as he pushes Monroe forward. 

*[Across Sairu]​*​
Merri: Victor Von Wulf with Black Hand Elites walk toward the Pok?mon Gym.

Long Coast: The Fortune drops anchor off the coast as Black Bart and his crew of miscreants row toward the shore.

Tower Forest:  A grinning Balthazar with a handful of elites approach the gym.

Artic Flora: Ray followed by other black hand agents approach the sleepy gym.

Spark Foam: Dr. Rhodes followed by a squad of bomber Black Hands approach the gym 

North Wind: Siegfried followed by Black Hand Elites and Mystic Elites approach the gym 

Suofright: Robin followed by her minions approach the Gym

Domino: William and men under his command approach the Gym.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 4, 2011)

*Rin...*

?I guess we can just wander about in the forest.?  Rin said smiling at Simon while she squeezes his hand gently.  ?I would love to catch a pokemon or two.?  she settles the egg in the crook of her arm as they set out into the forest around them

It didn't take long before they began to hear a bit of noise coming from in front of them.  ?What is that??  Rin mumbled squinting her eyes to see what could be causing the crashing sound.  ?Maybe if we hop on those boulders we can see better.?  letting go of Simon's hand, she shifts the egg and begins to move toward the pile of large gray rock.

Once she was closer Rin placed a hand the smooth surface, reading herself to climb only the mass shifted and began to raise.  ?Crap!?  Rin squeaked startled for a moment, she then stood still watching the beast stretch then growl in anger at being touched.  ?No...? the blonde girl mumbled, her eyes were wide as she stumbled backward to get away from the creature.

_Flashback...

?Rin get back!?  A blonde woman yells, looking at her daughter before turning to the men.  ?This is not what you do!  You need to treat them right!?  She screams turning around toward the abused creature.  Before her stands a medium sized onix, a massive gash across his face oozing blood.  It was injured, scared, and angry.  ?It's okay...settle down...? She begins to sooth the beast, a healing salve in her hand, a gentle look in her eyes that is returned by the creature.

?That is my catch!?  One of the men yells.  ?Blastoise!  Hydro pump!?  He points to where the onix was slowly lowering its head toward the woman.

?Mom!  Look out!?  Rin screams rushing forward. 

?Rin!  Do as your mother says!?  A tall man standing next to her says.

The blast hits the onix straight on.  Weakened and overpowered by the man's pokemon it slams forward into the woman and the man standing nearby.  Before sending them hurtling over the cliff side.

?Shit!? the man yells.  ?Come back!?  He calls to his pokemon, pulling them back.

?We better get the hell out of here!?  The other replies as they flee into the forest.

?MOM!?  Rin screams rushing forward.  ?Meeka!? she rushes to the edge of the cliff and looks down, the distance was too far, she couldn't see anyone.  Rin falls to her knees and begins to cry.
_
Now...

Her eyes took in the creature before her, superimposing seeping blood onto the face, across the scar.  ?Not you...?  Rin mumbles her both looking in front of her and somewhere in the past.  

A roar escapes the creature and it shifts again before looking at her.  A confused look over comes him for a moment, a bit of gentleness comes into his dark eyes then anger.  Another massive roar comes though this has a bit of pain in his voice as if he too was remembering that day and the amount of pain it caused him.

?Must change that memory!?  Rin exclaims the same emotions passing over her face, almost like a mirror.  ?Shiney!  You're coming out!?

?Lanturn!?  The happy pokemon responds.

?Shiney use bubble beam!?  the girl yells getting an immediate reaction out of the pokemon.  A line of bubbles flies toward the onix, it roars in anger at the contact and immediately retaliates with a collision so hard that the lanturn flies backward.

It turns then and picks up a rock throwing it hard toward the pokemon.  ?Shiney look out!?  Rin screams, as the pokemon darts to the side.  Looking around quickly Rin gives another order.  ?Use surf!?

A massive wall of water rises and rushes toward the onix, unable to move it tries to stand its ground but it is overcome by the liquid but tries to struggle forward against the tide.  Another rock is thrown that skims Shiney's side.  

?Lanturn...? it says sagging toward the ground.

?Don't give up Shiney!  Surf one more time!?

?Lanturn!?  It replies getting a determined look in its eyes as another wall of water pushes forward.

A roar comes from the beast as again the water slams into him, only this time when the water eases away he is laying on the ground, his breath coming in exhausted gasps.  The onix tries to struggle up but then falls back to the ground.

?Easy...?  Rin says slowly walking up toward him.  Large eyes watch her and it makes a soft noise in response.  ?I'll take care of you...?  She whispers when she stands in front of him.  Tentatively she gently runs her hand along the scar as she pulls out a pokeball.  ?We'll make a good team.?  trusting eyes look at her before the ball flashes and pulls the immense creature into it.  

In her hand it shakes once, twice, three times before the tell-tale click of closure.  ?You did good Shiney.?  She says staring at the ball with a tear rolling down her cheek.


----------



## Burke (Jun 4, 2011)

*Samuel Sentinal*
_2 Months Later_

The chatter of millions. The screech of the wind through towering buildings. The whir of the machines that make life livable. The occasional scream, or the sound of glass breaking. A typical day in the city. Domino City. The hub of a region known for its advancements in every field. A marvel and display of modern living, and hidden meanings. 

Despite mans attempts at reaching the heavens with their skyscrapers and their aeroplanes, at that point, none was higher or closer than Samuel Sentinal.

There he stood, a prominent figure above all the life that stood before him. There as well, providing him the mid air support he required, was his long time faithful friend Metagross, floating completly still in the way that it did, unmoved by winds, and Turtwig, his first pokemon, and undoubtedly, one of the most skilled despite its stature. Sam knew he atleast surpassed the average Grotle in strength.

Sam removed the hood of the new white with green trim hoodie that covered his face. Thus revealed was his mostly unchanged face, yet one thing was drastically different, his hair, which he had gotten cut short in the past few months.

He removed his pokedex from his pocket, crouched down atop metagross, and put it infront of his friends face.

"This is him buddy, his name is Kaiba, do you think you can find him?" It was true he had yet to confront kaiba in his journey as of yet. He was a bit caught up training in various ways and places. He had even met with alfred atleast once... but that is for another time.

"Meta...." It hummed lowly as its eyes lit up a sort of pink color as it attempted to tune into Kaibas location. There were millions in Domino, so it would take it some time.

Sam stood again, and immediatly noticed a disturbing change. The city below, it was growing louder. Shreiks, yells, gasps, all grew as if millions were doign so at the same time. "What in the world..." It was also then that Sam realized his pokedex making an odd sound. He quickly retrieved it and pressed the button on the side. The noise stopped, and the pokedex began to display a live feed of the pokemon league building, and the attack that was underway.

"Wha- whats this!? Is this happening now!?" He said to himself.

"Twig?" He was curious of the goings on as well.

"The pokemon league building, some sort of blimp is attacking it!" As soon as he had said that, the bombings stopped, and a handful of people came out of the building as well as the blimp. Whatever live camera was there had zoomed in and panned the group.

"W-wait! Thats Owen! and..." He noticed the man on the other side. "Him... hes with the black hand.. Jackel i think he called himself..."

The events played out the way that they did, all the while, Sam was looking on in awe.

The pokedex cut to a fizzle, and back to normal just as the group of the pokemon league had been apprehended. "My god..." He muttered.

Just then, Sam was forced to hunch down and grab onto Metagross as it shook violently.
"Grooosss..." It winced.

"Whats wrong??" Sam called out as he also held to Turtwig.

At that point, Metagross' eyes lit once more as he transmitted to Sam.

"_Hes_ here?" He responded. "Whose _he_?"

"Me...ta."

"... William"


----------



## Gaja (Jun 6, 2011)

*"Chemic Isles"

Simon and Rin*​
It had been an interesting couple of days where Rin caught three new pokemon. And all three of them were actually pretty damn strong. Simon also evolved his Pidgey, and traded Axew for Magneton. Why? To simply change his team up a little since he sent Arcanine back as well. Again he took in a recent addition, the legendary pokemon Victini.

The oldest Benson boy trained his pokemon hard, especially Charizard and Gyarados were looking good. Though the two trainers were brought back from their peace and training in to the harsh reality as one day during lunch their pokedexes started going crazy and a figure took over the land wide broadcast. Simon was actually pretty damn interested in who this fella was, but as it turns out it's the leader of 'Black Hand' and 'Team Mystic', a man by the name of Nickola. A name both Simon and Rin had heard once or twice, but now they got to see a face as well. Simon in particular payed attention to his words and the way he acted, remembering how McVeil wanted to join this criminal back in Windmill Village and how Balthazar mentioned that same name. Initially Simon would probably have been able to ignore the broadcast and guard the crystal on this island, but what followed left him in shock and with little options. The Elite 4 and the Champion fell to Nickola and his legendary pokemon, Mewtwo...

The blond trainer had heard legends and tales of Mew, the rarest pokemon of Kanto, but he never heard of Mewtwo. But seeing uncle Owen getting beaten made the young trainer stand up quickly and look at Rin as the whole broadcast came to an end. "Rin. I have to go back to Sairu, I know that I'm not able to beat these guys, but I can't just sit here and watch this..." The blond girl looked up at her boyfriend, she kinda already predicted this much from him. She pushed against the ground and went to her feet as well, with a determined look on her face as well. "I'm coming with you."

Simon on the other hand was a bit surprised by this statement, he knew that Rin was not a fan of combat, so for her to say that she'd willingly get involved in fighting made him respect her much more. Originally the two of them left Sairu for a little while to guard the crystals they gained at Argent Peak, a mission given to them by their fathers back at the Sanctuary. But now both of them would have to come back, as Sairu once again was in danger. This time however both of these young trainers weren't the same, it had been around 5 months since the events on Candor Island, and both Simon and Rin grew leaps and bounds during that time, so much in fact that it was hard to recognize them when it came to their abilities as trainers and the level of their pokemon.

Getting ready in record time the two took their rented bicycles and quickly reached the pier, and wanted to see when the next ship or ferry would leave for Sairu, but to their disappointment there were no more ships sailing towards Sairu during that day. Damn it... Well then they had to take the old fashioned route. A pokeball went flying in to the air, and opened, releasing a massive Gyarados, originating from Candor Island. "Guess this will have to work too..." Both trainers got on the back of the 40 foot long pokemon as it went through the currents and their return to Sairu started. Sitting in front of Simon was Victini, his rarest pokemon, and the little creature looked fired up for the upcoming battles. That kinda relaxed Simon and little as Rin remained close to him.

How did Simon acquire a legendary pokemon? Find out soon when we take a look back at a particular event that unfolded months ago...


----------



## Gaja (Jun 7, 2011)

*Sairu Region, Windmill Village - Two months ago

Simon Benson*​

At this very moment Simon and Rin are on the Chemic Islands continuing their adventure and looking to gather more experience as trainers. However let's rewind time a bit and take a look back at a particular adventure of one of our heroes. This little adventure happened after Simon's little vacation at the "_Sairu Pokemon Sanctuary_" and before the current story picks up. This is a story about how our Simon Benson not only saw but actually gained a very rare pokemon. So rare in fact that it's considered a legendary pokemon.

It was a sunny day, about two weeks after the terrorist attacks on 'Relay Station Alpha' and Long Coast City, as a sports bike went down a lonely road, leaving behind Gratis Basin and going towards Merri Town. The motorcycle that Lucas Benson acquired for his sons 16th birthday was a Honda NSR-250, a silver and orange replica of the famous race bike. The driver was the blond pokemon trained Simon Benson, who shifted into a higher gear and twisted the throttle slightly to keep the fuel consumption down. Wearing a new outfit along with a motorcycle helmet you wouldn't think that this guy would handle a bike like he does, but the truth was that he was riding bikes since the age of 10 so riding this thing was a pleasure for him. But why was he on his bike alone, you ask?

Well his girlfriend Rin Asasume stayed behind at the Pokemon Sanctuary for a little bit longer as she discovered something quite interesting, but that was a story for another time. What counted was that Simon was going back to the Sanctuary right now to get her so that they could go to Long Coast, visit uncle Owen and then proceed to take ferry to the Chemic Islands. One of the reasons was to get some more experience as trainers and to move away from the influence of this new threat for the time being. Doshi Asasume and Lucas Benson both agreed that it would be best if that was their next course of action, but only after Simon dropped of a "special" package of at Gratis Basin.

The ride from Domino City, where he picked his new bike up, to Gratis Basin and back was a welcomed one as the blond got a chance to get used to his new motorcycle and clear his mind before the trip. A lot of things happened since he first set out to be a pokemon trainer, and he felt that he grew because of them, but he still didn't feel strong enough to step up to maniacs like Balthazar.

His thoughts were dragged away from '_Black Hand_' as the corner of his eye caught the fuel needle slowly but surely going towards the 'E' mark. That meant that he better refuel otherwise he'd be pushing his new ride until the nearest gas station. A sign that said '_Windmill Village -  7 miles_' however made the blond smile under his helmet and twist the throttle some more. The bike accelerated and went past a traveling car as Simon made his way to this new town.

_- Minutes later -_​
Going of from Route 14 and on to a small road Simon entered what was known as Windmill Village, going past a small sign as he looked for a gas station.

*Windmill Village
Population: 1500*​
It was a town hidden away from the modern day madness, where farms with windmills covered the ground as Simon slowed down and took a little look here and there. There were very few cars on the streets, the occasional truck went past Simon as he made a stop at the gas station and proceeded to open the tank and get the much needed gas and some food.

Windmill Village isn't a big place, everyone knows each other. Looking from above all it was is a group of farms that housed a large number of Tauros, Miltank, Bouffalant, Mareep and Ponyta. Growlithe ran around some pokemon to keep them in check as various bird pokemon graced the sky. Together those farms made the village named after it's many windmills. It was a mostly forgotten place, where people worked on the farms and provided food for those town folk. It had no such thing as an Official Gym or anything. Nonetheless to the city boy who once again sat on his bike it had a certain charm, it was so different from where he grew up that he couldn't help but be fascinated by this little place, so he decided to have his meal near one of the farms and just look at the pokemon that they had here.

Looking around he spotted just one such place, so he quickly got on his bike and put the helmet on the tank, and started the engine. Revving it twice, he put the thing in to first gear and slowly made his way to one of the farms. Tying his backpack on to the tail of the motorcycle Simon came to a stop pretty quickly and unzipped his jacket as the shade provided some much appreciated protection from the sun. Shutting the engine down Simon got of the machine and made a couple of steps towards the wooden fence. Ruffling his blond hair a little he opened the sandwich and took a bite as some Tauros were being chased by a Growlithe. "I wish Rin was here..." The blond had become quite attached to Rin and liked sharing stuff with her, so he decided to take a picture of this place and maybe visit it sometime with her once they get back from the Chemic Islands. 

But as he reached inside his jacket pocket a loud scream drew Simon's attention. He quickly turned to his right and spotted a Ponyta standing on its hind legs and going crazy, but his eyes widened as he saw a little girl fall of the fire type pokemon on to the ground. Alarm bells inside his head started going off and he sprinted forward instantly, throwing his sandwich to the ground. Looking on he saw various other Ponyta starting to run in all directions for whatever reason, and all Simon could think about was that the little girl that fell of the horse like pokemon. He couldn't even dare think what could happen if he she wasn't taken out of there. Slowing down just a little he reached inside his inside jacket pocket and took out a pokeball. The only one he had on him and threw it in front of him.

"Go Arcanine! Calm those guys down!" The little ball grew in size and with a *PING* noise opened releasing a big pokemon. Arcanine and Simon both jumped over the wooden fence in front of them and Arcanine went ahead and barked at some nearby Ponyta's in order to get them to calm down, which again allowed Simon to run past them and towards the little girl. "Don't worry, just stay down!" He yelled out as complete chaos filled the area and before he knew it he found himself sliding on the ground to get to the little blond girl. But in the corner of his eye he saw a shadow, a Ponyta running towards them at high speed. Simon recognized it instantly, he wouldn't be able to get out of there in time, unless he was to leave the girl alone. And he wasn't gonna do that.

He was in this one alone as he went to his feet and spread his arms out, a defiant look in his eyes as the fire pokemon continued runnign towards him. "Ponyta! Stop!!!" Looking it dead in the eyes the fire pokemon came to a halt right before Simon and seemed to calm down a little, as Simon picked the little girl up and Arcanine reached him. Climbing on Arcanine's back, the two humans were out of the danger zone quickly, and with the help of some other trained pokemon and farmers the situation calmed down.

"I didn't need you help!" A little blond girl screamed at Simon, the very same one he no doubt rescued minutes ago. "But thank you for coming in and helping me out. " Simon sweat dropped as the little girl bowed in gratitude, as a textbook appeared to introduce the girl.

*Mari
Age: 12
Future Pokemon Trainer*​
Simon smiled and bowed his head as well. "Nice to meet you Mari, I'm Simon Benson. But tell me why did those Ponyta go wild all of a sudden? They don't seem like wild pokemon." The little blond girl looked concerned for a second, but then replied. "No they are not wild... Actually the truth is..."

What's bothering this peaceful little village and it's pokemon? Find out in the Next "Capture Victini post'!!!


----------



## Gaja (Jun 7, 2011)

*
*​
*Sairu Reagion, Windmill Village

Simon Benson*​

Minutes after saving the little girl Simon introduced himself to her. "Nice to meet you Mari, I'm Simon Benson. But tell me why did those Ponyta go wild all of a sudden? They don't seem like wild pokemon."

The little blond girl with the spiky blond hair looked to the side for a second with concern and worry in her eyes, and then replied. "No they are not wild... Actually the truth is that accidents like those have increased lately and everyone's pretending that everything is ok." Simon tried to calm her down. "Don't worry Mari, I'm sure it's nothing and that it'll just pass by." The little girl looked down and clenched her fists as tears formed in her eyes. "That's what everyone's been saying too, but it's not gonna go away." Simon raised an eyebrow and asked. "What do you mean? What's not gonna go away?"

Mari looked up at Simon, and with teary eyes yelled out. "*The black shadow!*" For a moment there was silence since Simon didn't really have an answer for that one. "What do you mean, a 'black shadow'? Like a Gengar?" At that time Mari started crying rivers as a Swablu landed on top of her head. "YOU DON"T BELIEVE ME EITHER!!! WAAAAA!!!" Covering his ears and closing his eyes, trying to protect himself from the brutal sound Simon yelled out. "Ok ok I believe you! I believe you! I'll help you! JUST stop crying!!!"

"Really?" The crying has stopped, the tears were gone and were instantly replaced by a sly smile and a satisfied looking 12 year old. "Excellent. Sign here and here, and it's official!" The blond young man looked puzzled at the contract that's been put in front of him, then at Mari. "You've tricked me, didn't you?" Mari nodded like a good little girl that she was and replied. "Yes, yes I did Simon. But will you form the '_SSSMA_' with me? For the sake of Windmill Village!" Tilting his head to the side question marks lit up over Simon's head. "What's that?" Silly boy not knowing what the SSSMA was. "Why it's the '*Super Secret Semmy and Mari Alliance*' silly. So what do you say?"

Standing up in dramatic fashion and hitting the air in front of him with a serious look on his face Simon yelled out. "Hell yeah!!!" A clapping Mari could be seen behind him, finally she had found someone to help her out as the Swablu on her head smiled and three more pokemon were waiting in the next room, all her pokemon friends. Simon or Semmy as he was now nicknamed signed the piece of paper, and it was official, the SSSMA was born and Mari brought out orange juice to celebrate. "These are my friends. Marill, Swablu, Snorunt and Poliwag." The oldest Benson boy looked on at the four little pokemon and waved at all of them. "Nice to meet you all. I'm Simon." Every pokemon waved at Simon, except for Snorunt who hid behind Mari but still looked at Simon. "So he's the shy one?" Mari nodded as they continued to talk about pokemon, and Simon showed his team. Well everyone except his Gyarados, the Candor pokemon was too wild to be let out just for a 'meet and greet' session. But he introduced Mari to Charizard, Dragonair, Axew, Arcanine and Pidgey.

- *Nighttime in Windmill Village* -

It had been an interesting day so far, but the really interesting part had only just began, as both blonds hid behind a big log and looked on at the Ponyta field, in hopes of seeing the so called 'Black Shadow' that Mari claimed she saw one night from her window. Simon was still a little skeptical about whether it was a ghost pokemon or just Mari's imagination, but he would soon find out. 

A few hours later, filled with boredom Simon got slightly annoyed and looked at Mari, and whispered. "You sure you didn't dream it?" The little girl turned her head towards Simon with an annoyed look on her face, but instead of yelling at and beating Simon into next Tuesday she whispered. "I'm sure.... ohhh look." Pointing at the field one could see the pokemon becoming slightly nervous. One thing the young trainer also learned was that pokemon also seemed to be going missing, the farmers assumed that they ran away for some reason, but had no real idea why. But as Simon looked on at the field filled with Ponyta's his eyes noticed something. A black shadow jumping over the wooden fence and sneaking towards the fire pokemon. Doing surveillance seemed to pay off as Simon and Mari looked at the mysterious figure move, still not sure whether it was a person or a ghost pokemon since it was dark and the moon itself hid behind a cloud.

"Get ready..." The figure was coming closer towards the duo so Simon got ready to make his move, but he knew that it was too soon, so he got ready. The mysterious figure looked around and walked closer towards two smaller Ponyta's, but a sound drew his attention. A house door opened and an angry man walked out, with a bat in his hand. "Who's there? Get off my property before I send my pokemon to get you!" The mysterious figure used the cover of darkness to run away before the elder man had a chance to properly see him, running away, jumping over the wooden fence and towards the woods. Simon said in a low tone. "Damn it, stay here." Mari looked on at him sprint away, as she didn't really listen to the Benson boy and started running after him, quickly losing sight of Simon and the mysterious figure.

- *The woods* -

Coming to a stop Simon looked ahead and spotted the mysterious black figure, as the moon moved out and shined some light on the forest, exposing the true form of the black shadow. A man clad in a black skin tight suit looked to his right, then his left, making sure that he wasn't followed. Continuing to walk behind the mysterious man Simon made sure to keep his distance and to make as little noise as possible as to not alarm him.

- _Step, step, step_ - One after the other Simon came to a stop as he saw the man reach a building, and enter it after checking in with two clown looking guards. The building itself looked like a military outpost, but it was hidden well. Looking at it Simon focused on the clown like guards and only had one thought. _Team Mystic_...

But then just as he was about to move closer a hand grabbed his shoulder. "Who are they?" Freaking out, and thinking that it was all over, that he was gonna die of a heart attack Simon turned around to see Marin smile behind him. He didn't even hear her, or notice that the little girl had managed to keep up with him. She had some awesome stealth skills, so after a few seconds Simon looked back at the building and spoke in a low tone once again. "It looks like an outpost for Team Mystic. They are bad news and never up to anything good." Looking at Mari, the blond young man instantly recognized that the situation had become too dangerous for her to stay with him, so looking at her with a serious expression he added. "Ok, I'm going to need you to go back to the Village and tell everyone about this. Have them call the police and inform the Pokemon League." Mari looked up at the blond trainer, and with hesitation nodded. "But what are you going to do?"

Looking at the outpost Simon was already figuring out a route to come closer without being seen. "I'm going to see if I can't see what they are up to. Go now." Mari nodded and made a couple of steps and back in to the shadows. "_Don't worry Simon, as a member of the SSSMA I'll watch your back._" Mari said to herself as she looked back and saw Simon sneak up to the guards slowly. Every step he made was slow and methodical, calculated to bring him closer and in to hearing distance. The two guards were talking about something, but Simon had to get closer to really understand anything. Eventually he got close enough and leaning a bit closer could hear the two man converse. "How much longer are we gonna hunt this thing..." The other one replied in an annoyed tone. "Beats me, if you ask me we should just strike hard and take them all..."

Simon couldn't really understand what they were talking about. What were they hunting? Well first of all he needed to get away from them and inside if he wanted to find out more. But then as son as he set his foot to make the first step he stepped on a couple dry leaves which caused enough noise to alarm the guards. "Oh no..." Turning towards the guards in fear of being found out Simon got ready to draw his pokeball, all of his attention focused on them. So much that he when he heard a foot step behind him it was already too late. A sudden hit to the back of his head made his body drop to the ground. Somebody sneaked up on him again... Damn it...


----------



## Gaja (Jun 7, 2011)

*Sairu Region, Team Mystic base

Simon Benson*​

In the middle of the night, deep in the woods, lay a three story building with many men guarding the perimeter. The old building served as a military outpost back in the day, but was abandoned and used by Team Mystic nowadays. After Simon was caught the alarm was raised and more security guards were deployed to guard the base should anymore unwanted guests arrive. Looking at the Team Mystic outpost a bit closer you could say that it’s seen better days. It was an old building, the walls looked run down and were in need of maintenance, and the same went for the inside of the base, with many walls looking like they would break if a pokemon hit them hard enough. But nonetheless it was still standing strong after many years of use, it was hidden deep in the forest and well guarded, so as a base it would do just fine for the moment.

Some time passes as we look at an older man walking out of a big room and through a long hall. He has an annoyed look on his face as two men in clown outfits walk behind him. The man was bald and wore a lab coat, along with a pair of glasses. His name - Professor Mcveil, former assistant of Team Mystic‘s Professor Frost. Walking in to another big room, that was used as a cell his eyes focused on the caged body in front of him. “Wake him up.” He said in a grumpy tone as one of the guards opened the cage and moved Simon with his boot. An unconscious Simon was on the ground of a cell. His eyes opened slightly as a result of his body being moved by the boot. The first thought that went through his mind was “Owww my head.” The guard noticed that Simon regained consciousness and left the cell, locking it behind him.

“Good evening young Simon Benson. I hope you like your new accommodations.” Simon put his hands on the ground and pushed up to look at the man. Spotting the two men in clown outfits behind him he immediately figured out what happened. He got caught by someone, and they were Team Mystic. Still feeling the pain inflicted upon him the young Benson asked the obvious question. “Who are you?” The old man smiled as one of the men behind him handed him a file. “Ahh yes introductions. My name is Professor Dr. Mcveil. And I am the leader of Team Mystic, or what is left of it.” Simon’s eyes widened. This guy was the leader of the criminal organization that attacked Long Coast, attacked uncle Owen on Candor Island and assaulted Argent Peak among many others. A look filled with anger and disgust took over Simon’s features. This was the man responsible for all the terrible things that had befallen Sairu these last couple of months? “You bastard…” Mcveil raised an eye brow at the sudden change in the usually laid back Simon.

“Oh? There’s no need for hostility or animosity. I should probably clarify the current situation. What you see before you is not the true Team Mystic, oh no. This is but a fraction of the true team Mystic that suffered defeat at the hands of another organization. Our true leader  may be gone but I plan to resurrect Team Mystic and make it stronger then ever before. Hihihi…” Simon seemed to cool down a little and raised an eye brow at the laughing scientist. Pushing himself off the ground and to his feet he stood a few inches above the scientist.

“What are you talking about?” Mcveil looked at the blond trainer, and sighed. “I guess it can‘t be helped. Every little detail has been kept under the rug. But suffice to say that I have a plan that will give me an advantage when we take over ‘Black Hand‘. And I‘ll do it by claiming all the pokemon in Windmill village and Victini and create an army that will give me control over a new and more powerful Team Mystic. And your pokemon will make a fine addition to my little collection.” Simon was in shock at that very moment, checking his pockets and realizing that all of his pokemon were gone. And what this talk about Victini? “Give them back to me!” Simon yelled out at Mcveil who smiled and nodded.

“Yes yes. Your reaction is understandable but that‘s not an option. Your pokemon are waiting to be re-trained, and I have plans for you too Simon Benson. The info V2 gathered on you and your little friends showed me something. But we‘ll get to talk later. Right now I have to go and set a big part of my plan in motion, as my scouts have discovered the location of the legendary pokemon Victini. So young Mr. Benson I wish you farewell... For now...” Turning around and walking out the room along with the two men Mcveil left Simon behind who yelled at him to wait and come back. As he walked the hall towards the elevator that would lead him to the chopper Mcveil smiled under his breath. "Annie... thank you..."

What few people knew was that Mcveil was one of the main assistants on the Special Trainer projects and was the one who helped mold V2 in to what he was. And he planned to do the same thing to their little prisoner, and turn him in to S1. Exiting the elevator and walking towards the already working chopper he yelled at the pilot. “ETA and Status update!” And the pilot pulled the main handle and made the metal machine take of, and answered the Professors question.

~ Back at Simon’s cell ~

Hitting his fist against the wall Simon cursed under his breath. Damn it, he couldn’t let these guys get away with this. They were the reason the farm pokemon were becoming so restless lately. And now all of his pokemon were gone and they would capture a legendary pokemon for their evil cause. Things weren’t suppose to turn out this way. “Damn it!…”

- BANG -

A frustrated Simon looked up. And then all of a sudden another loud -BANG- could be heard coming from the ventilation shaft. Simon continued to look up, not sure what he should think about it. But seconds later out of the ventilation shaft dropped a little girl to the ground. "Owwwie that hurt." Simon's eyes widened as his eyes focused on none other then the little blond Mari. "Mari how did you get in here?" He asked the girl, his tone filled with hope as the little girl stood up and dusted herself off. "Oh I just followed you here and explored this base a little, I also overheard your conversation so I went ahead and got a key!"

Simon's eyes widened as he saw the little girl pick through her pocket and pull out a big key, one that moments later opened the door to his cell. Simon could hardly believe it, he was free, and all thanks to this stealthy little girl. She was almost like a guardian angel. Just a tad more intelligent and cocky, but given she had every right to. "Thank you Mari. Now I have to go and find my pokemon. Are you coming?" Mari nodded with a wide grin on her face. "Yes. They are on the floor above us by the way."

The young blond looked at Mari and blinked a couple of times, dumbfounded by the girls' awesomeness. Was there something she didn't know? Regardless they had to go and get Simon's pokemon, otherwise they stood no chance at stopping Mcveil and his plans. So the two went out and started going towards the top floor. Luckily due to the operation being in full go the security around this place was a bit thin. But as little assurance Simon took Snorunt under his arm, in case any guards show up. And after Mari asked Snorunt to be a good pokemon, the little ice guy nodded and agreed to stay in Simon's arms and be used as a ice beam launcher.

- *Upper floor* -

Simon peeked around a corner and saw two guards standing in front of the room where his pokemon were. He kinda wanted to swear since things were going so smooth up until now, but there was nothing he could do about it. Turning around and looking at Mari, the blond got a nice diversion idea. "Mari, here's what we're gonna do."

Seconds later the attention of the two guards was drawn to their left as a little girl strolled through the hall, walking up to them with a big smile. "Hey. How's it doing?" The two clowns looked at each other and then at Mari. "Hey! How did you get in here!?!" Both men fully turned towards her and wanted to grab a hold of the little girl, but unsuspecting an ice beam hit one of them and a slapping Poliwag attacked the other. Seconds later one of the guards was frozen in place while the other one lay on the ground in bruises.

Simon and Mari entered the room and quickly made their way through the pokeballs. And as Mari looked through some of the red and white balls laying around realizing that those were pokemon from the farms, Simon's voice drew her attention. "I got 'em!" Mari smiled and struck her fist in to the air. "Awesome! Now let's go and stop those guys!" The male blond nodded as he took out a pokeball. "Yosha."

As the non-frozen guard slowly got up to his feet and was about to go and take down the two little kids a mighty roar shook every bone in his body. Shaking he turned around to spot a vicious looking Charizard spin around and land an iron tail on him, which sent the guard crashing through a wall and opening a way out of this building. Simon smiled as he and Mari walked up to Charizard, but not after Simon took a communication device from the unconscious guard. "Ok buddy we're gonna need you to fly us somewhere. Then it's time for some action." A small smirk grew on the face of the flying fire pokemon as both his trainer and a little girl got on his back and the trio went flying of the Team Mystic base.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 7, 2011)

_"Attention! Attention! Victini detected by the lake. All available units, get over here ASAP!"_

Simon and Mari smiled as the little girl pointed in a certain direction. "It's that way!" Charizard nodded and picked up some speed, as the two young blonds made their way to take down the remnants of Team Mystic.

Making their way towards the spot Charizard went as fast as he could, as Simon held on to him, and Mari in the pokemon's arms.

- _*Meanwhile*_ -

We switch the scene as we see Dr. Mcveil standing with his arms crossed, a wicked smile on his face and the chopper behind him. His trap was working perfectly. Looking on one could see two Ponyta's trapped in a cage, crying out for help, as they attempted to break free. The idea was to have those two call out Victini, since Team Mystic knew that it was in the area at this very moment. With two guards standing close to the cage Mcveil saw the little legendary pokemon land in front of the cage.

It was such a small and rare pokemon, but within closer circles it was highly regarded and known for its psychic and fire powers. The little orange pokemon pointed at Mcveil, recognizing him as the leader, and yelled out in a determined tone. "Vi! Viii Vi Vi Vi!" Obviously it demanded that they release the two horse pokemon, but the the Doctors wicked smiled never went away. "Ahhh welcome little one. I've spent quite some time trying to track you down. Well as of now you shall obey me Victini!" The little pokemon twisted it's head to the side in confusion. Shaking it's head the little legendary pokemon proudly said. "Vi!" Giving Mcveil the middle finger the little pokemon unleashed a fire attack that burned a couple of pokemon and grunts present, as Mcveil called out to the two guards guarding the cage.

"You two NOW!" The two men pulled out two batons, and pushed them inside the cage, as electricity started flowing on the surface of the batons. Electrocuting the two pokemon inside, who screamed out in pain, Victini yelled out at Mcveil. "Vi vi victiiii!!!" Mcveil's fingers moved in all directions as he could literally feel the trap set in. "If you don't wish to see anymore pokemon get hurt, I suggest you bow down and get in that cage." Pointing at a much smaller cage the evil doctor looked and waited for Victini's reaction. The little pokemon refused to give in, lighting it's body up in flame, but Mcveil's voice was heard once more. "AGAIN!" And again electricity went through the bodies of the two horse pokemon, who screamed out in pain before passing out. Victini's eyes widened as it's spirit broke and it bowed its head in defeat, just so they would stop tormenting those poor Ponytas. The cage intended for it was brought over by a trainer, and the legendary pokemon walked in with its head down. The door closed and the man brought the cage over to Mcveil, their leader.

His plan was going perfect. He had the legendary pokemon in his grasp in Victini, he had a fine specimen for the Super Trainer project who also had given him a very nice set of pokemon in Simon and his pokemon. And he was about to go and get a massive amount of pokemon from Windmill Village to round up his army. Snickering to himself and already imagining what kind of power he would wield Mcveil lifted the little cage up. "You're mine now."

But a roar from the sky pulled him out from the celebration in his mind. Looking up he saw a Charizard descend from the sky and land where Victini landed minutes ago. His eyes however widened as he saw Simon climb of Charizard and a little girl alongside him. "Oh you are a resourceful one Simon." "Set Victini free you bastard, and all the other pokemon that you stole!"

"Well as much as I'd like to do that, I'm afraid my plans have higher priority. That also means that at the moment I don't have the time to play with you. So I'll leave you with my fellow subordinates, who'll escort you back to your cell. Then we can get working on turning you in to an obedient Team Mystic elite! Kishishishi!!!"

Turning around Mcveil put the cage holding Victini in the chopper and got it. Waving a couple of times the machine took of the ground as Simon and Mari were confronted by a dozen of Team Mystic trainers who each released a pokemon. Simon though was dead set on not letting Mcveil have his way, a serious look on his face. "I'm sorry guys but I have no time for you." Taking a very specific pokeball and pressing the button, the little red and white ball doubled in size as Simon tossed it in to the air. "Gyarados GO!!!"

With a -*PING*- the ball opened and white energy came out of it, forming a massive 40 foot savage creature, whose sight left the trainers speechless and scared. It's intense eyes slowly moved and focused on the dozen smaller pokemon in front of it. These little insects wanted to challenge it???

Rage took over the mind of the Gyarados as a thunderous roar was released by it, shaking every of it's foes down to their cores, instilling fear in to them unlike anything they have ever felt. Simon wasn't a sadist or anything, but he needed to finish this fast. So in a confident tone he yelled out pointing at the Team Mystic bunch. "Gyarados Giga Impact!!!" The angry giant roared out as its body went forward with quite a bit of speed. He was twice as big as a regular Gyarados, so a Giga Impact by it caused quite a bit of damage, Simon knew, trust him on that one.

Defeating the goons Simon and Mari got on Charizard's back and continuing their pursuit. Gyarados was left behind to cool off in the lake and watch the large number of defeated trainers and pokemon. They traveled with quite a bit of speed and would soon spot Windmil Village in front of them. They quickly arrived to see that there were fires everywhere and pokemon were getting caught against their will by various Team Mystic members as a chopper was in the middle of one of the farms. "This is horrible..." Mari stated as tears welled up in her eyes, a hand though found it's way on to the top of her head and ruffled her short blond hair a little. "Don't worry, the SSSMA won't let them get away with this." Whipping the tears away Mari smiled and pointed forward. "Yosha~"

Charizard landed and the two blonds once again got of and confronted a cocky Mcveil, who now had an older bald man standing by his side. "Well I'm sorry to say this but I've reconsidered. I won't be challenging Nickola and his organization. I'll use this opportunity to get in his favor, and present all these pokemon as a gift. You fall out of that picture however, so my Elite subordinate here won't hold back on you anymore. Kill him." The bald old man nodded as he took out a pokeball. "Knocking you out before wasn't that fun, but I'm going to enjoy this."

"So that was you? Dragonair! Charizard! Arcanine! Go!" After Dragonair and Arcanine appeared the three pokemon stood in front of Simon and Mari as the man released a couple of his own pokemon, and several other Team mystic trainers waited their turn to attack Simon and Mari along with the Elite trainer.

The battle was a difficult one, as they were faced with a horde of enemy pokemon. Simon's pokemon were strong but were slowly getting weaker and losing their strength. Mari's pokemon were the first to lose, as Simon's Pidgey and Axew lost as well. Enemy trainers would lose as well, but with the loss of Arcanine and Dragonair Simon was left with only a heavy breathing Charizard in front of him. He by now took care of the thugs but the bald trainer was still there, his dirty tactics have worked in weakening Simon. He simply sent waves of weaker trainers in first, which Simon couldn't ignore. So by the time Simon fought his way through the present villains, the Elite was in a much better spot.

Meanwhile Victini looked on at the ongoing battle, and as Simon's Charizard fell to the ground it looked at the bald man kicked Simon to the ground. With a loud and passionate scream the little pokemon called out to the young Benson. 

"*Viiiii!!!*"​
The cage around it broke from the flames as the little pokemon shot forward to the trainer and poked him a couple of times, giving him energy.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 9, 2011)

*Black Bart Vs Sasori Pt I*

*[Black Bart Attacks]​*
The long boats that sailed under the colors of Black Bart reach sore, the Dock Master Old Hammer head.   ?That be ah face I not seen in a sea?s age.? Bart rattles off as his large boots sink into the wet sand. ?I knew you?d be back Bart, it?s sick what your master has done.? Hank replies ignoring the pleasantries that Bart had attempted. Bart just laughs at the mention of what Nickola was doing back at the League.  ?Best be worrin? bout yerself matey, yer on old Bart?s turf nao.? Bart replies snidely as he hoist his left thumb up to his chest. Hank again ignores the taunt and pulls a Pok?ball from his belt. ?You beat me last time due to trickery and underhanded methods not this time Bart, not this time.? The old sailor replied tossing the Pok?ball into the water. From the tides a Kindra emerges with a roar. Bart looks at the beast with little interest,  ?You best not be kiddin? me mate.? Bart says with a vile laugh which angers the Kingdra. ?Don?t underestimate me Bart.? Hank shouts at the man?s arrogance.

Bart again laughs as he pulled a hand to the air, spinning a finger once in the air he signals the Four tune. On the deck Master Twigg sees the signal. Pulling the spy glass form his eye he shouts, ?Release the Tentacruel!? ?Aye Master Twigg!? the crew shouts quickly setting about their task. Running up to the main mast large wooden pegs are inserted into a circle that encompassed it. A moment later a whip cracks as the men start to push. The circle spins slowly opening the bottom hull of the ship. A large red glow scares other sea life away as two sharp eyes open. 

Bart can feel the presence of his large sea creature as it approaches the shore,  ?Feel the wrath of ol? Black Bart ye salty sea rat.? Bart scoffs. A high pitched cry splits the air a moment later as a large tentacle erupts from the sea. The surprised Kingdra is quickly ensnared and lifted high into the air.  ?What trickery is this Bart!?? Hank asks angrily as his Pok?mon is lifted high into the air.  ?The power of me crew mate.? Bart replies with a wicked sneer.   ?Slam that sea runt to the sands mah pet!? Bart commands a second later not allowing Hank to make a counter move. With a bone rattling slam the Kingdra bounces off the shore not once but twice. Hank growls as he reaches for a second Pok?ball.  ?Not so fast mate, less you want mah pet to turn yer precious sea prince into a light snack.? Bart say with a grin. 

?Fine, you win Bart.? Hank replies wishing no harm on his Pok?mon.  ?Drop the rest yer Pok?balls.? Bart adds quickly. With no other choice Hank drops the orb in his hand and then loosens his Pok?belt dropping the other three as well.  ?Take charge this guppy and take him to the Fortune.? Bart orders. His men act quickly take charge of the former Elite Four member and escort him to a long boat.  ?Ye two stay here and guard the cost with Tentacruel, the rest. Follow me.? Bart orders as he walks toward the gym.

 ?I be here tae challenge the Gym Leader Sasori!? Bart growls loudly.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 13, 2011)

*Rin...*

The blue waves passed underneath the massive pokemon as the pair rushed quickly over the water.  Rin wrapped her arms tightly around Simon, though she new that the gyrados was more than loyal to him and she need not fear, Rin just enjoyed the affection.  She moved a little closer to him and sighed, her eyes closing slowly.

Rin may trust the pokemon but the girl could never sleep as the flew so high above the earth.  She was just trying to get control of her mind.  'What are we going to do when we get there?' the blonde wondered to herself.  Sure they had grown as trainers but were they strong enough to help and not hinder?  A small smile graced her lips as she thought back to the day she had met Simon, she squeezed him gently at the thought but she still missed her sister Yuki.

It was then that Rin's reflections turned to her pokemon.  Friends that she new she could count on regardless of the situation.  She wished that she could have brought all of her pokemon with her and she missed them horribly, especially chicky.  But, she was grateful for the new ones she had.

*Flashback...*

_A hand reached up to wipe the sleep from the blonde girl's eyes as the warm rays of the sun fell upon her.  Drowsily she looked to the side.  The boy Rin traveled with laid still sleeping not too far away.  She didn't want to disturb Simon so she got to her feet, checked on the egg, grabbed something to drink and wandered to find her pokemon, Rin didn't believe in keeping them cooped up in there balls all the time.  

As she looked around for the creatures a bright flash of light caught her attention.  It looked like sometime of electricity but she couldn't be sure since it disappeared so fast.  It didn't take long for her to confirm her suspicions as a few more flashes happened in quick succession.  “Shiney...” Rin's eyes widened and she ran toward the lightening.

Before Rin was Shiney along with her other pokemon plus something new.  It looked like a horse but had black and white stripes.  Quickly she pulled out her pokedex and listened.

“Zebstrika: This ill-tempered Pok?mon is dangerous because when it's angry, it shoots lightning from its mane in all directions.” a mechanical voice said to her before it went silent.

“Great...” Rin mumbled remembering the shocks she has accidentally received from Lanturn.

“Lit!  Litwick wick lit!”  The little candle pokemon scurried over to Rin and hid behind her.

“What happened?”  Rin could only guess, especially when Mr. Wickleson hid behind her, that usually meant he did something.

“Litwick!”  He actually seemed sincere in his refusal of accepting the blame.

Then the flashes started again.  The best Rin could figure is that the horse pokemon was challenging Lanturn who was only playing in response.  Making the creature angrier.  “Come on guys.  Let's leave the guy alone okay...”  Rin talked softly trying to diffuse the situation.  

“Zebstrika!”  The horse yelled stomping it's hooves on the ground and prancing, another small electric charge emanating from it.

Rin thought quickly on the easiest way to diffuse the situation, one that Shiney was obviously not taking serious.  Slowly, Rin pulled out Lanturn's pokeball and with a red flash recalled the pokemon.  That wasn't the way to do it.

“Zeb!  Zebstrika!”  The horse pranced more, it's hooves churning the dirt around it, its agitation growing.

“Oops...”  Rin mumbled scooped up Litwick and tensed.  The electricity that hit was jarring.

“ONIX!”  The big rock pokemon screamed at the creature, he wasn't affected but he saw Rin staggering from the jolt.  It took a lot to make him show emotion but the Zebstrika did it when he shocked Rin as the Onix has become very protective of her.  Onix curled his tail around his trainer then raged at the horse.

The zebstrika dodged the attack and shot a stream of electricity again, once again it didn't effect him.  Onix then threw rocks at the horse, one, two slammed into him but the third missed.  

The electric pokemon huffed at the attack then did something that caused more of a jolt to Rin then the electricity did.  It used an ice move!  “What the hell?!”  Rin exclaimed ducking below the onix's tail as the ice hit but it barely effected him.  

“ONIX!”  it yelled unwrapping from Rin and using tackle, just as the horse turned to use quick attack.  The collision was hard but the onix was bigger and made of rock so the zebstrika staggered away and fell to its knees.

It only took Rin a moment to think before she pulled at the empty pokeball and threw it.  “Onix stand down!”  She yelled causing the pokemon to stop as it was going to give a finishing blow.  Another red flash and the pokemon disappeared into the ball.

“One...”  Rin counted as the pokeball hit the ground and shook.  “Two...”  This was the most agonizing time for Rin.  'Would it click or open?' the girl wondered.  “Three...”  And the telltale audible click.  “YES!”  She said running over and picking up the ball, then she rushed over and hugged Onix.  “Thank you!”  She said and rushed back to tell Simon with the other pokemon following.
_
*Now...*

Red eyes fluttered open when Rin felt the gyrados touch gently on the ground.  She reached back and put her hand on Flash's pokeball and it rocked slightly in return, as if he knew she had been thinking of him.  Leaning back Rin sighed with a smile and looked toward Simon as she slid of the creature's back.  “What now do you think?"  She asked him looking check on the egg in her pack.


----------

